# Welches Spiel spielt ihr gerade



## X-Zero (28. Oktober 2009)

Hiho,

also vornweg ich hab die Sufu benutzt und keinen passenden Thread gefunden.

Dies hier soll eine Sammlung werden von Spielen, die ihr gerade spielt mit kurzer Beschreibung was daran gut bzw. schlecht ist usw.

Ich fang mal an:

Ich spiele grad Uncharted 2 : Among Thieves für die PS 3

Der sympatische Protagonist Nate Drake ist in seinem 2. Abenteuer auf der Suche nach den Schätzen von Marco Polo, welcher bei einer Reise 12 von 13 Schiffen nicht nach Hause gebracht hat.
Es erwartet euch ein spannendes Spiel, welches zwar immer noch viele Actionsequenzen hat, aber nun auch für Fans von Klettern und Rätseln mehr bietet als der erste Teil.
Wer den ersten Teil gespielt hat, erinnert sich bestimmt daran wie alles ein wenig seltsam wurde als gegen Ende auf einmal Zombies erschienen sind. Zombies gibt es im neuen Teil nicht allerdings...
 Achtung spoiler:


Spoiler



Ich bin jetzt im vorletzen Teil des neuen Spieles und habe bisher zwar keine Zombies aber einen Yeti getroffen, allerdings sind diese Momente bis jetzt gering und nicht so nervend wie im ersten Teil mit den Zombies.


Für mich ein Meisterwerk von einem Spiel und grafisch eine Wucht. Cliffhangermomente sorgen dafür, dass ihr euch stellenweise wie in einem Film vorkommt. Für mich ein Meilenstein der Videospiele.

So was spielt ihr gerade??


----------



## sympathisant (28. Oktober 2009)

Resident Evil 5

muss man dazu was sagen?


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Mystic Quest: Ein altes, aber nachwievor tolles GameBoy-Spiel in dem der Held in der Arena des Oberbösewichts kämpft, bis eines Tages einer seiner Freunde stirbt und er aus der Burg flieht, ohne zu wissen, was überhaupt auf ihn zukommen wird. Im Laufe des Spiels wird er zum letzten Mana-Ritter, der die Aufgabe hat, den Oberbösewicht zu bezwingen und den Manabaum zu beschützen, der das friedliche Leben auf der Welt garantiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2009)

Momentan sind meine Favoriten:

Battlefield2 
Kennt jeder oder?

Age of Empires3 
Ein strategie spiel, auch sehr bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bevorzugtes Volk = Chinesen.

Das gaaaaaanz alte Bomberman!


----------



## sympathisant (28. Oktober 2009)

bomberman ist geil ... hab mich früher stundenlang mit meinem bruder damit beschäftigt ... ;-)


----------



## Sneedlewood (28. Oktober 2009)

Trackmania Nations ESWC

http://www.chip.de/downloads/TrackMania-Na...5_18457214.html

Perfekter Zeitvertreib für zwischendurch.

Online sowie Offline spielbar, wobei man sowas eigtl nur Online Spielt. :>

Ziel ist es auf den meisten Servern die beste Zeit zu fahren.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Oktober 2009)

ich zock zurzeit (mal wieder) gta vice city durch 
ich liebe dieses 70-80er jahre zeug
die musik ist geil
die grafik ist noch sehr annehmebar
es gibt keine allzugroßen bugs
die missionen machen immer wieder spaß
fazit:
ein extrem gutes spiel das nurnoch von gta 4 übertroffen wird <:


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. Oktober 2009)

Zur Zeit noch *DEAD SPACE*... und bald isses geschafft.

Was mir daran gefällt? 
Nach den spielerisch (nicht technisch) enttäuschenden *Resi 5* und direkt danach das ebenso schwache *Resi 4* so ziemlich alles was guten Survival-Horror ausmacht. Umgebung, Atmosphäre, Grafik, Musik und vor allem anderen der Sound. Keine Ahnung wann mich bei einem Spiel die Soundkulisse jemals so sehr vom eigentlichen Auftrag abgelenkt und irritiert hat. Ständig hört man irgendwas klappern, schlurfen, krabbeln, rascheln, krachen, quietschen, scheppern und das Licht- und Schattenspiel tut sein übriges damit man nur noch mit Waffe im Anschlag langsam und vorsichtig durch die Gänge schleicht. Grandios gemacht! Was *Resi 4* und *5* in 18 bzw. 12 Stunden Spielzeit nicht geschafft haben hatte *DS* schon nach ´ner viertel Stunde erreicht.

Nur die Story fand ich etwas schleppend (erinnerte mich etwas an *Dumm3*?) und der "Missionsablauf" hätte etwas abwechslungsreicher ausfallen können. 
Ewig dieses...
_Betritt Abschnitt X: um nach Abschnitt Y zu kommen repariere oder finde irgendwas
Abschnitt Y: "Oh Mist, da is was kaputt um in Abschnitt Z zu kommen repariere es"
Abschnitt Z: "Dingsbums ist ausgefallen, mach et heile damit Du weiter kommst"... also aktiviere ich irgendwas_
...wurde auf Dauer etwas öde, da hätten die Macher mehr durch mehr Story oder Hintergründe rausholen können.

Aber davon ab ist es eins der besten Horror-Survival-Shooter-wasauchimmer der letzten Jahre. Da freut man sich auf die Fortsetzung.

*DEAD SPACE : 9,5/10*


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Oktober 2009)

Fallout 3 und Team Fortress 2

@ über mir:

Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, wie man so etwas nur Spielen kann. Ich würde das nich für Geld tun. Ich finde ein Shooter, in dem man nicht selbst laufen kann sondern der Weg vorgeschrieben ist und man nur schiessen muss auf das was vor einem auftaucht einfach nur sinnlos und dämlich.^^


----------



## Malldaniss (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich zocke zur Zeit :

-WoW (60% meiner Freizeit)

-Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare (15%...)

-Warcraft 3 (5%...) 

-Diablo 2 (5%..)

-Hellgate London (5%...)

Und zu 0,05% die ca. 5-10min. entsprechen, zocke ich ab und an mal psp  (Tekken, NfS, Metal Gear Solid...)

Naja und 10% sind halt nichts zocken, sondern lesen oder so...



MfG mall


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. Oktober 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, wie man so etwas nur Spielen kann. Ich würde das nich für Geld tun. Ich finde ein Shooter, in dem man nicht selbst laufen kann sondern der Weg vorgeschrieben ist und man nur schiessen muss auf das was vor einem auftaucht einfach nur sinnlos und dämlich.^^


Ich bin auch kein Freund von allzu linearen Spielabläufen, aber gute Open-World-Spiele gibts leider auch nicht wie Sand am Meer... muß man sich ab und zu mit abfinden. DEAD SPACE punktet eher in anderen Bereichen.


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2009)

http://www.xfire.com/profile/shadowking99/ <- da.

Risen spiele ich aktuell jeden Abend wieder ein Stück weiter (schon einmal durch und neu angefangen und es wird nicht langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Oktober 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, wie man so etwas nur Spielen kann. Ich würde das nich für Geld tun. Ich finde ein Shooter, in dem man nicht selbst laufen kann sondern der Weg vorgeschrieben ist und man nur schiessen muss auf das was vor einem auftaucht einfach nur sinnlos und dämlich.^^


Dabei gehts einfach nur darum, eine Story zu erleben. Quasi wie "interaktiver Film", nur noch etwas "interaktiver." Bei 'nem Film haste ja auch 'ne lineare Handlungen. Und genauso isses bei solchen Story-Games.


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2009)

Dead Space habe ich auch noch aufm PC.
Find ich auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eins der wenigen Spiele wo ich wirklich erschrecke.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

World of Warcraft
Quake Live
Heroes of Newerth
Fifa Manager 10


----------



## jeef (28. Oktober 2009)

Guildwars
CS1.6
und nen bissel Starcraft


----------



## Magickevin (28. Oktober 2009)

Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days bin schon durch jetzt gehts ans Equip ran -.-
Allerdings war die Ganze mühe umsonst hatte gehofft, dass wie in den Vorgängern im Profi Mod spezielle Szenen gezeigt werden....Not
Und gleich werd ich warscheinlich wieder ne Runde FFX spielen und wieder einmal versuchen die Schmetterlinge im Macalania Wald zu kriegen für Kimahri's Ultima Waffe


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days bin schon durch jetzt gehts ans Equip ran -.-
> Allerdings war die Ganze mühe umsonst hatte gehofft, dass wie in den Vorgängern im Profi Mod spezielle Szenen gezeigt werden....Not
> Und gleich werd ich warscheinlich wieder ne Runde FFX spielen und wieder einmal versuchen die Schmetterlinge im Macalania Wald zu kriegen für Kimahri's Ultima Waffe


Igitt, das ist fast so übel wie die 200 Blitzeinschläge für Lulu.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Oktober 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Dead Space habe ich auch noch aufm PC.
> Find ich auch toll
> 
> 
> ...


Deswegen zock ich's im Moment auch nicht ... bzw. nur am Tag. Werd langsam zu alt für sowas ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (28. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Igitt, das ist fast so übel wie die 200 Blitzeinschläge für Lulu.



Jo ich hab ausgerechnet wie lange man dafür braucht ca 12 Minuten und ein Freund von mir hat es für mich gemacht hatte aber nur 199 Blitzschlägen ausgewichen was glaubst was wir da gekotzt haben -.-


----------



## Qonix (28. Oktober 2009)

Risen


----------



## Perfectenemy (28. Oktober 2009)

Zur Zeit Borderlands und Torchlight. Dragon Age müsste auch bald eintrudeln.


----------



## Kremlin (28. Oktober 2009)

Risen, GTA 4(Xbox 360), Team Fortress 2, 

und warten tu ich auf left 4 dead 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (28. Oktober 2009)

Also ich spiele auch Uncharted 2 und es is einfach klasse. 
Spiele es jetzt schon zum dritten mal durch und es wird einfach nicht langweilig. 
Die neuen Stealthmöglichkeiten, das Schätzesammeln und das an sich abwechslungsreiche Gameplay (von der grandiosen Optik ganz zu schweigen)... 
Wirklich super Spiel, kann es samt Vorgänger nur empfehlen. 
Beide Unchartedspiele sind Highlights der Playstation 3.  

Ansonsten spiele ich noch WoW, aber das muss ich wohl kaum groß beschreiben...

Außerdem freue ich mich schon auf Modern Warfare2, obwohl es einfach unverschämt teuer ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genial!
Ich spiele zur Zeit:
Super Mario Galaxys mit meiner Freundin und allein Metal Gear Solid 2!


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. Oktober 2009)

Sooo... *Dead Space* ist durch (wo findet man eigentlich die Kohle, die 10 Energieknoten und den Militäranzug den man für´s durchspielen bekommen hat? Die Sachen liegen weder im Inventar noch im Shop) ...geiles Spiel, aber recht knappes Ende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis *Assassin´s Creed* am Samstag eintrudelt werd ich jetzt wohl *Sacred 2* nochmal ´ne Chance geben. Zum Release war´s bei mir leider kaum spielbar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-Zero (28. Oktober 2009)

Gute Idee, ich muss auch nochmal Assassin´s Creed durchspielen, in ein paar Wochen kommt ja Teil 2. Bis dahin muss ich nochmal richtig eintauchen...

*Offtopic: Ich finds echt klasss, dass der Thread so nen Anklang findet und Flame frei bleibt, respekt an alle poster und ich hoffe, dass es so bleibt.*


----------



## Nawato (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele zurzeit, alle möglichen WC3 Funmaps,
CoD4 zum 2. mal Off und immer mal wiede Online, 
Assassins Creed zum 3. mal(ich hasse das Ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NEED den 2. Teil und habe bis dahin kein Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ), 
Gothic 1 zum mitlerweile 22. mal (einfach ein GEIIIIILES Spiel), 
Vampires Dawn, hab beim googlen den RPG Maker gesehen und mich an das Spiel erinnert und es mir geleich hier geladen und ich muss sagen es ist echt funny  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## sympathisant (29. Oktober 2009)

hab mir gestern spassenshalber mal wieder Republic Commando installiert. man ist die grafik miserabel .. aber die sprüche der anderen deltas kommen immer noch cool .. ,-)


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Für mich ein Meilenstein der Videospiele.


Mit solchen Kommentaren sollte man sehr sorgevoll umgehen. Nicht, dass ich Uncharted 2 schlecht reden möchte, aber Meilenstein? Hm, noch nicht. Da fehlt das gewisse etwas, zumindest wie ich bisher in den Videos gesehen habe. Gut: ja, sehr gut: ja, perfekt?: leider nein.

Egal:
ich spiele derzeit Torchlight, League of Legends und FM 10, PES 2010


----------



## Kaldreth (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiel zur Zeit Torchlight ein sehr lustiges hackn Slay gibts ne Demo über Steam und die Vollversion kostet nur 16 € machte mir von Anfang an mehr Spaß als Sacred 2!


----------



## Kargaro (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele das "Der Kurstrainer (Wifi) ist mir viel zu langsam und ich langweile mich deswegen"-Spiel... 

Und in der Freizeit spiel ich WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rivon (29. Oktober 2009)

Heroes of Newerth
Cabal Online
Prototype

irgendwie vergeht mir während den events immer die lust an WoW, ka wieso ich mag die eigentlich^^


----------



## Redryujin (29. Oktober 2009)

Spiele zur Zeit Risen.

Finde das spiel gut man fühlt sich fast wie in Gothic 2 und nicht mehr wie in Gothic 3. Nur die Interaktion fehlt mir ein bisschen.

Z.b. einen Besen kann man in Gothic 2 verwenden und damit kehren aber in Risen oder in Gothic 3 konnte man es nicht mehr.


----------



## Rushk (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiel zurzeit "Requiem: Memento Mori"...
Mal wieder eines der f2p mmorpgs wie flyff, rom usw..
Positive:
-für ein f2p-Game gute Grafik
-Mir gefällts einfach (ist ab 18..) sprich: mehr Blut, wenn Mobs sterben zerfetzt sie's in mehrere Teile (bissle Abwechslung)

Negativ:
-Anfangs nur sehr wenige Attacken zur Verfügung...

Weiteres wird sich zeigen, bin erst ca. lvl 15^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Assassins Creed zum 3. mal(ich hasse das Ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jep :/


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. Oktober 2009)

im moment spiel ich hauptsächlich BF2
oder manchmal ne runde Age of Empire III gegen Dominau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Diddy Kong´s Quest <3


----------



## Grushdak (29. Oktober 2009)

Da ich letztens meinen PC neuaufsetzen musste,
habe ich Wow bisher nur bis Patch 2.4 gebracht ... mühsam ...

Daher spiele ich derzeit etwas intensiver


----------



## Rexo (29. Oktober 2009)

_Bin in Retro Laune und zock gerade Banjo-Kazooie danach Banjo Tooie ^^_


----------



## Perkone (29. Oktober 2009)

Grad ne Runde Suspense in Unreal Tournament 3 gezockt ^^


----------



## Benrok (29. Oktober 2009)

Vorallem spiel ich zurzeit Wow.

Aber daneben habe ich bis gestern noch The Book of unwritten Tales gespielt.
Sehr nettes und lustiges Point and Click Adventure mit vielen kleinen Anspielungen auf Rollenspiele im Allgemeinen sowie auf Wow.

Werde mir dann am Wochenende mal Risen anschauen und hoffe, dass sich das Spiel in etwa wie Gothic 1+2 spielt (Geniale Spiele übrigens, beide ca 20 mal durchgespielt )


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2009)

WC3


----------



## Ol@f (30. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich zocke, was aber ziemlich selten atm ist ( da kein Bock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dann zur Zeit Jedi Academy online.


----------



## Kehrin (30. Oktober 2009)

Auf der Xbox 360 Halo 3 und WoW was sonst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WackoJacko (30. Oktober 2009)

ich zock budokai tenkaichi 2 & 3^^


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Gerade etwas Kingom Hearts ^^ Nippel dauernt gegen Sephirot und den Eis Titanen ab ^^_


----------



## XXI. (30. Oktober 2009)

Meine Liste für November ist:

- Warhammer 40.000: Dawn of War II
- Call of Duty 4: Mordern Warfare
- Call of Duty: Mordern Warfare 2
- Assassins Creed 2
- Warhammer Online
- Torchlight
- Halo: ODST
- Tropico 3
- Batman: Arkum Aslylum
- BRÜTAL LEGEND!

uvm.


----------



## Ghorgoroth (30. Oktober 2009)

Fußball Manager 2007, bis jz noch keiner da der mich mehr überzeugt hat.

CSS aus Fun mal alle paar Tage ein Stündchen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Wenn ich zocke, was aber ziemlich selten atm ist ( da kein Bock
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt immer noch leute die das alte Spiel online spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> - Batman: Arkum Aslylum
> - BRÜTAL LEGEND!



_Schöne Spiele , leg ich mir für dir Box oder PS3 (je nachdem was ich nu hole) auch zu.. :-)_


----------



## Palatschinkn (30. Oktober 2009)

Borderlands PC
GTA 4 Ballad of Gay Tony Wixxbox 360


----------



## Breakyou9 (30. Oktober 2009)

ich spar im moment für Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2  dass ich warscheinlich bis Battlefield 3 rauskommt spielen werde.


----------



## skyline930 (30. Oktober 2009)

Borderlands! \o/


----------



## XXI. (30. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schöne Spiele , leg ich mir für dir Box oder PS3 (je nachdem was ich nu hole) auch zu.. :-)_



Ich persöhnlich hab ne XboX Elite und bin voll und ganz zufrieden. Eine PS3 hat natürlich den Blueray Bonus...

Desweiteren gibt es für jede Konsole Exklusiv Titel wie zB Halo, Gears of War, Uncharted, Killzone usw.
Die entscheidung is hierbei viel zu schwer^^


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich hab ne XboX Elite und bin voll und ganz zufrieden. Eine PS3 hat natürlich den Blueray Bonus...
> 
> Desweiteren gibt es für jede Konsole Exklusiv Titel wie zB Halo, Gears of War, Uncharted, Killzone usw.
> Die entscheidung is hierbei viel zu schwer^^



Oder du holst dir ne Wii ;D


Zocke zurzeit Combat Arms. Rauf und runter. Die ganze Zeit. Abgesehn davon wird heute Abend Borderlands geholt und StreetFighter habe ich schon seit nem halben Jahr, trotzdem zocke ich täglich noch


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Nexte Woche bekomme ich entlich mein Brütal Legend ^^_


----------



## painschkes (30. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich hab ne XboX Elite und bin voll und ganz zufrieden. Eine PS3 hat natürlich den Blueray Bonus...
> 
> Desweiteren gibt es für jede Konsole Exklusiv Titel wie zB Halo, Gears of War, Uncharted, Killzone usw.
> Die entscheidung is hierbei viel zu schwer^^



_Joa , ich steh grad vor der (schweren) Entscheidung.. :<

BluRay ist mir eigentlich wurscht da ich mir so oder so nen Player mit neuem TV zusammen holen will..da ist natürlich der Vorteil , wie du schon sagtest , das die PS3 das schon kann..

Also Xbox360 only Spiele wären mir eigentlich nur Fable2 und Fable3 (wann auch immer es nu kommt..) wichtig 

Naja , muss ich halt weiterüberlegen.._


----------



## jeef (30. Oktober 2009)

Gerade mal wieder nen bisschen WoW gespielt und fest gestellt wie
fürn arsch das mittlerweile ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



atm Diablo2 ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Oktober 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Gerade mal wieder nen bisschen WoW gespielt und fest gestellt wie
> fürn arsch das mittlerweile ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich bin immer noch bei Sacred 2 (bis der Assi-Creed eintrifft) und ich find diese T-Energie-Schnarchstory, wenn man denn mal ein bißchen Story serviert bekommt, immer noch so langweilig wie schon vor einem Jahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2009)

Star Trek Legacy
Star Trek Armada 2 Fleet Operations
Fallout 3
FEAR 2
Ghostbusters
Rainbow Six Vegas 2

Joer... so rum ne ^^


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe dich enttäuscht das Missons Design nicht, die Missionen laufen nämlich immer gleich ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dafür ist die Storry irgendwie geil ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dich enttäuscht das Missons Design nicht, die Missionen laufen nämlich immer gleich ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, so wie ich gehört habe soll es ein Open-World-Game sein... also den ewig-gleiche-Missionen-Kram kenn ich schon aus *InFamous* oder *Prototype*. Ist zwar auf Dauer nicht immer ganz so prickelnd, aber wenigstens kann eine gute Story so manch eine Schwäche ausbügeln. 

Na ich laß mich mal überraschen, es lag ja gerade in der Post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Naja, so wie ich gehört habe soll es ein Open-World-Game sein... also den ewig-gleiche-Missionen-Kram kenn ich schon aus *InFamous* oder *Prototype*. Ist zwar auf Dauer nicht immer ganz so prickelnd, aber wenigstens kann eine gute Story so manch eine Schwäche ausbügeln.
> 
> Na ich laß mich mal überraschen, es lag ja gerade in der Post.
> 
> ...


Dann viel Spaß ^^ Also ich finde die Story genial auch wenn du am Ende schreist: WILLL TEIL 2!!!!!! ^^ War bei mir und 3 Freunden jedenfals so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist aber richtig geil eigendlich.


----------



## ShîzoBêrry (30. Oktober 2009)

World of Warcraft, Divinity 2 und zu aller schluss ab und an ma sims3


----------



## Bader1 (30. Oktober 2009)

CSS, Half Life 2, Wow, RoM und bald Left for Dead 2


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix xD

Das game is so abgrund Geil mit den vielen veranderungen ^^Leider auf Japanisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Englische Ton spur ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

ich hoffe das sich n freund von mir bald mal
*BRÜTAL LEGEND HOLT \m/*

dann wird mit metalheads dämonen gejagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele im Moment http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq5hRnrclX8 <-----auf der Ps3
und wieder mal Fable II auf der Xbox 360


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Ja ne is klar 50 cent als Superheld :/ und er beendet den Krieg xD _


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ja ne is klar 50 cent als Superheld :/ und er beendet den Krieg xD _


LOOOOOOL xD Wie krank ist n das ????


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2009)

what the...


----------



## Thip (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiel im moment Battle Forge...aber nicht im Play4Free mode, da gibt es mir deutlich zu wenig Karten.

Mir gefällt die kompination aus Strategie und Kartenspiel sehr, natürlich auch der Koop-modus mancher Maps, da ich gerne mit anderen Leuten zusammen spiele. Andererseits gibt es auch manchmal Leute bei denen kann man einfach nur den Kopf schütteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :


MfG Thip


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich spiele im Moment http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq5hRnrclX8 <-----auf der Ps3



oh gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


boahh....selten so gelacht xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh gott
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was ist daran so lustig? ^^ ist spiel gibt es im landen oder online zu kaufen O.o und ich weiss auch was ihr habt^^


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was ist daran so lustig? ^^ ist spiel gibt es im landen oder online zu kaufen O.o und ich weiss auch was ihr habt^^


Hier ist die Hopperfeindlichkeit sehr groß ...


----------



## neo1936 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele grade nur RL


----------



## Kremlin (30. Oktober 2009)

neo1936 schrieb:


> Ich spiele grade nur RL



hab gehört, dass das gut sein soll. die hardwareanforderungen sind mir aber zu happig, deswegen werd ich wohl nie in den genuss dieses meilensteines der videospiele kommen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was ist daran so lustig? ^^ ist spiel gibt es im landen oder online zu kaufen O.o und ich weiss auch was ihr habt^^



alter xD
50 pfennig soll den krieg beenden!!!
das ist daron so lustig xD
dann doch lieber
Rob Zombie in Metalocalypse-Rückkehr der Zombie Hopper
da darf man dann mit rob zombies (grmml... das hört sich blöd an :/) mit äxten und schwerten zerstückeln...(rob hat natürlich auch spezialfertigkeiten *hust* kurzzeitig zombie piraten vikinger metaler erscheinen lassen die mit blitzen und kanonen die anderen zombie faggot hopper vernichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
der endgegner ist natürlich ein böser hip-hop doktor der ne seuche verbreitet hat die alle menschen töten soll und in gefügige zombie hopper machen soll...selbst Dio oder Ozzy Osbourne (der war zwar eh schon n zombie^^) wurden zu zombie hoppern gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nur rob allein kann sie befreien indem er den hopper doktor killt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann zum king of metal wird \m/
.....
hach wär das schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> alter xD
> 50 pfennig soll den krieg beenden!!!
> das ist daron so lustig xD
> dann doch lieber
> ...



Dude das *ist* Brutal Legend!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (30. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Dude das *ist* Brutal Legend!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja aber er will es doch mit Rop Zombie xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Dude das *ist* Brutal Legend!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich will aber die rob zombie version :<


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich will aber die rob zombie version :<



Kleb halt ein Bild von Rob auf den Körper von Jack auf den Fernseher. Das sollte helfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hole mir BL später vorher kommt noch Dragon Age dran. 

btw: Borderlands ist auf Liste B gelandet. Die USK würfelt wieder mal aus was indiziert wird und was nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Kleb halt ein Bild von Rob auf den Körper von Jack auf den Fernseher. Das sollte helfen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich lad einfach ne 3d versuion von ihm im spiel irgendwie hoch und veränder das model von jack black (iat zwar blasphemie an jack black aber egal^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Lachmann du sitzt in na zwick mulle das is Doppelte Blasphemie xD _


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

grmml.....

BTT:
zurzeit spiel ich buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> grmml.....
> 
> BTT:
> zurzeit spiel ich buffed
> ...



So ein Zufall ich auch. Nur fehlen hier ein paar gute Themen. Wird Zeit das wieder jemand einen neuen thread aufmacht.


----------



## Asayur (1. November 2009)

Also ich hab gestern mit der österreichischen Uncut Pegi Version von Borderlands angefangen und kann nur sagen, dass das Spiel mindestens so krank wie genial ist *g*


----------



## Perkone (2. November 2009)

Wieder ne runde ut3 gezockt ^^ Davor noch EvE Online.


----------



## jeef (2. November 2009)

GuildWars....jetzt CS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> GuildWars....jetzt CS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


CS? Das wird echt immernoch gespielt? Und ich dachte, mein Gameboy-Classic-Spiel sei alt ^^


----------



## Kremlin (2. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> CS? Das wird echt immernoch gespielt?



natürlich wird es das. cs zählt immerhin zu den beliebtesten online-shootern.


----------



## Dominau (2. November 2009)

Uii CS...
spiel ich auch mal ne runde.


----------



## rovdyr (2. November 2009)

... Left 4 Dead


----------



## Varghoud (2. November 2009)

Eben ein bisschen Wii Sports Resort gezockt...jetzt hätte ich mal wieder Lust auf Mirror's Edge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (2. November 2009)

Final Fantasy 12 ...

..irgentwie der schlechteste aus der FF Reihe (mal ganz abgesehen von FF 10-2)


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. November 2009)

grad im Moment,... tf2


----------



## Rexo (2. November 2009)

_

Find es Relativ Cool^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days_


----------



## Perfectenemy (2. November 2009)

Dragon Age.............................................................................
.........................................................bald....................
..will.............zocken........jetzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab Borderlands auch noch Uncut bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das sie Borderlands auf Liste B setzen ist trotzdem lächerlich. Wolfenstein fand ich jetzt auch nicht so dramatisch. Der Zensurwahn wird aber langsam wieder zuviel. Ich habe seit Jahren kein Spiel mehr in Deutschland gekauft.


----------



## Asayur (2. November 2009)

Woot Borderlands wurde bei euch auf die B-Liste gesetzt? 

Zum glück wohn ich auf der anderen Seite der Deutsch-Österreichischen Grenze ;P


----------



## Seph018 (2. November 2009)

hmm ab und zu WoW, etwas Ut3... Heroes of Newerth n bisschen.
Hmm...hab letztens Megaman 2 durchgezockt. Heute wiedermal Cod4 angespielt. Das is es eigentlich. Suche Oldschool spiele für nes/snes und so falls jemandem ein gutes einfällt(was nicht gerade jeder kennt)


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2009)

Grad im moment noch 'Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe' ganz nett ^^


----------



## Rexo (2. November 2009)

_Das Gute alte game Space Station Sillicen Valley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Seph018 (2. November 2009)

klingt nach arbeit... im weltraum =.=


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. November 2009)

Ich schein momentan auf einem "Retro-Trip" zu sein, soll heißen: ich spiele momentan größtenteils Spiele wie Final Fantasy VI, einige N64 Spiele und,und,und...
Das Spiel ich hauptsächlich...zumindest gerade...


----------



## Rexo (2. November 2009)

_Auf nem Retro Trip sein is absolut Genial find ich ^^

Bin auch auf einem DIe N64 und co hatte die besten game´s ever _


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2009)

immer noch ... Divinity 2

Endlich kann ich mein 2tes Ich ausleben.^^


----------



## dacarl (2. November 2009)

AION , komme gar nicht mehr von los.


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2009)

Ein Spiel das ich auch jedes Schaltjahr mal wieder hervorkrame ist das da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist eins der wenigen Racing-Games, bei denen mir nicht nach 2 Minuten schon die Lust vergeht. Das Prinzip ist simpel: man spielt nen Biker und fährt Motorrad. Dabei muss man als erster oder als zweiter ins Ziel kommen, um sich qualifizieren zu können. Hat man sich in allen verschiedenen Karten eines Levels qualifiziert, steigt man nen Level/Schwierigkeitsstufe auf. Insgesamt gibts 5 Levels/Schwierigkeitsstufen, dann ist das Spiel durch. Mit dem Preisgeld, das man nach den Rennen gewinnt kann man sich auch immer schnellere Motorräder kaufen, die mit der Zeit so schnell sind, dass das eigentliche Steuern sauschwer sind. Denn auf der Strasse steht zwischendurch locker mal ne alte Oma oder ein Skateboarder, die die Strasse überqueren wollen oder ne Baustelle, in die man dann reinbrettert und was durchaus nen Totalschaden beim Bike verursachen kann. Das Beste am Spiel sind aber die Kämpfe: wenn man neben einem anderen Biker fährt, kann man mit Faustschlägen und Tritten den andern Fahrer von seinem Bike stossen (umgekehrt natürlich auch). Dabei gibts auch Stangen und Ketten, mit denen man zuschlagen kann.
Gut das Spiel ist alt und die Grafik gefällt wohl den Grafikliebhabern nicht wirklich ^^ aber es hat super Zwischenvideos und hammermässigen Sound! Hier ein mögliches Zwischenvideo (wenn man von der Polizei geschnappt wird):

Oder mein absolutes Busted-Lieblingsvideo:

Davon gibts natürlich noch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier ein Soundtrack zum Spiel:


----------



## Raaandy (3. November 2009)

fat princess auf ps3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is so geil glaubt ihr garnich^^ jeder der ne ps3 hat sollte sich das mal als test downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im prinzip ises wie die bgs in wow oder in cs nur viel lustiger^^ 

dann noch wow wenn der pc wieder da is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
pro evo 2010 auf ps3


----------



## Deanne (3. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für meinen Geschmack fast schon zu einfach, aber die Mutationen machen einfach extrem viel Spaß.


----------



## rovdyr (3. November 2009)

rovdyr schrieb:


> ... Left 4 Dead



...nun Left 4 Dead 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (3. November 2009)

_Gerade mal wieder Blue Dragen ausgepackt xD ^^

_


----------



## Dominau (3. November 2009)

Sind 2 neue Spiele dazugekommen...

Torchlight 
Fable - The lost Chapters


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. November 2009)

Jurassic Park Operation Genesis ^^


----------



## Kremlin (3. November 2009)

rovdyr schrieb:


> ...nun Left 4 Dead 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du es vorbestellt, oder nicht? Weil die Demo für alle Nicht-Vorbesteller eigentlich am 3. November kommen sollte und ich warte schon wie ein bekloppter, aber es tut sich einfach nichts.

Hab es zwar auch vorbestellt, aber über Amazon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ein Spiel das ich auch jedes Schaltjahr mal wieder hervorkrame ist das da:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du überraschst mich immerwieder mit super Spielen Davatar! Ich hab dieses Spiel noch in Errinnerung und habs sehr viel auf der Playstation gespielt, wirklich sehr spaßig!
Ich spiel grad Torchlight.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. November 2009)

divinity 2 ego draconis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rovdyr (3. November 2009)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Hast du es vorbestellt, oder nicht? Weil die Demo für alle Nicht-Vorbesteller eigentlich am 3. November kommen sollte und ich warte schon wie ein bekloppter, aber es tut sich einfach nichts.
> 
> Hab es zwar auch vorbestellt, aber über Amazon.
> 
> ...



Hi,

hast du einen Freund in deiner Steamliste der Early Access hatte? Wenn dieser in L4D2 ist dann einfach auf ihn gehen und "Launch Game" wählen, dann lädt er dir die Demo runter.
Anders geht es momentan noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
pjalt


----------



## Kremlin (3. November 2009)

rovdyr schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast du einen Freund in deiner Steamliste der Early Access hatte? Wenn dieser in L4D2 ist dann einfach auf ihn gehen und "Launch Game" wählen, dann lädt er dir die Demo runter.
> Anders geht es momentan noch nicht
> ...



Nein, leider nicht. Dann werd ich wohl noch warten müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, danke für die Antwort.

Edit: Scheint wohl an der Zeitumstellung zu liegen.



> Tuesday, November 03, 2009 - 9:10 am


----------



## X-TR€M€ (3. November 2009)

ROAD RASH! --- Ach ja, lange ist´s her. Damals hat es mir Spass gemacht. Heute würde ich allein vor dem Aufwand hinsichtlich Beschaffung und anschließendem Herumgefriemel bis es denn läuft zurückschrecken.

Aktuell spiele ich auf PC nach der Reaktivierung meines Accounts wieder Warhammer: Online.

Auf der 360 prügele ich mich mit schwitzenden und manchmal auch blutenden Kerlen in Käfigen, auf Leitern und hin und wieder durch Tische hindurch.


----------



## X-Zero (3. November 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mit Uncharted 2 abgeschlossen und werde mich nun mal mit Resident Evil 5 befassen. Bin eigentlich nicht so der Fan von Horrorspielen aber irgendwie reizt dieses Spiel mich doch schon sehr, wenn ich es angespielt hab screib ich mal mehr

SO far


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. November 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mit Uncharted 2 abgeschlossen und werde mich nun mal mit Resident Evil 5 befassen. Bin eigentlich nicht so der Fan von Horrorspielen aber irgendwie reizt dieses Spiel mich doch schon sehr, wenn ich es angespielt hab screib ich mal mehr
> 
> SO far


Dann freu dich, denn Resi 5 ist weniger ein Horror- als viel mehr ein 3rd-Person-Ballerspiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (4. November 2009)

Nun auch die Left 4 Dead 2 Demo. Obwohl die sehr sehr sehr mager ausgefallen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rovdyr (4. November 2009)

Ja, finde ich auch... naja... egal, im November geht es dann ja weiter.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. November 2009)

Hab Fable 2 fertig (die Story)
und widme mich wieder mal GTA IV (PS3) das wird dann zum 25 mal durch gespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-Zero (8. November 2009)

So wie angekündigt ich spiele gerade Resident Evil 5 und ich muss sagen interessant^^

Anders als erwartet ist es wirklich wesentlich mehr auf Action ausgelegt als auf Horror und Schockmomente.
Apropos Schockmomente meiner Meinung nach fast nicht vorhanden, die einzige Momente von der Spieler überrascht werden könnte sind so durchsichtig, dass man von selbst weiß "Oh da kommt jetzt bestimmt ne Horde Gegner."
Aber nein dies macht das Spiel in meinen Augen nicht schlecht, im Gegenteil ich finde das Storytelling wesentlich besser gelungen als in Resident Evil 4.

Allerdings ist das Gamedesign auch etwas mehr auf Teamwork ausgelegt, was heißt, dass trotz sehr guter KI Begleiterin, dass Spiel sein volles Spaßpotential erst im Koop mit einem Freund entfaltet. Dies ist dann aber wirklich Hammer.

Die Präsentation ist sehr gut, die zwischen Sequenzen packend, allerdings fehlen mir ein wenig die Cliffhanger, welche mich in Uncharted 2 so verwöhnt haben.

Alles in allem bin ich bis jetzt positiv Überrascht und kann das Spiel empfehlen...

So far


----------



## Skatero (8. November 2009)

Dragon Age Origins

Das Spiel ist einfach hammer.


----------



## Topperharly (9. November 2009)

Call of Duty World at War


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dragon Age Origins
> 
> Das Spiel ist einfach hammer.


Spiel ich zurzeit auch und komme garnichtmehr von los, so n geniales Spiel ist das.


----------



## Alion (9. November 2009)

Da ich durch Internetbedingten Probleme nicht WoW spielen kann, hab ich mir letzte Woche *Assassin's Creed* gekauft.
Hab das Spiel jetzt c.a. zu 2/3 durch und finde es einfach nur genial.
Eine sehr schöne Spielwelt und riesengrossen Städten. Leider wiederholt sich das Spiel viel zu oft. Man kommt in eine Stadt, geht erstmal ins Büro um genauere Infos zu erhalten. Danach erklimmt man ein paar Minarette/Kirchtürme um den Überblick zu gewinnen. Belauscht die Bürger, klaut Leute wichtige Infos aus der Tasche, oder schaltet für ein paar Befreundete Assassinen Leute aus. Wenn man alle Infos zusammen schleicht man sich in die Burg, Festung, Villa der Zielperson und schaltet diese Möglichst unauffällig aus. Nach der erfolgreichen Flucht zurück ins Büro geht geht man wieder zu seinem Meister der einem über das nächste Ziel informiert.

Die Spielwelt und besonders die Städte sind zwar gross, jedoch vermisse ich optionale Sidequests die neben der Hauptstory ablaufen. z.b. wie es bei GTA4 der Fall war.
Obwohl das Spiel Historisch versucht korrekt zu sein, habe sich die Entwickler die Story sehr zurecht gebogen. Jedoch bekommt man einen sehr guten Eindruck wie die Welt um das Jahr 1191 nChr ausgesehen haben könnte.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

hmm assassins creed hab ich mir auch mal überlegt war aber immer unentschlossen hört sich aber toll an :>


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Da ich durch Internetbedingten Probleme nicht WoW spielen kann, hab ich mir letzte Woche *Assassin's Creed* gekauft.
> Hab das Spiel jetzt c.a. zu 2/3 durch und finde es einfach nur genial.
> Eine sehr schöne Spielwelt und riesengrossen Städten. Leider wiederholt sich das Spiel viel zu oft. Man kommt in eine Stadt, geht erstmal ins Büro um genauere Infos zu erhalten. Danach erklimmt man ein paar Minarette/Kirchtürme um den Überblick zu gewinnen. Belauscht die Bürger, klaut Leute wichtige Infos aus der Tasche, oder schaltet für ein paar Befreundete Assassinen Leute aus. Wenn man alle Infos zusammen schleicht man sich in die Burg, Festung, Villa der Zielperson und schaltet diese Möglichst unauffällig aus. Nach der erfolgreichen Flucht zurück ins Büro geht geht man wieder zu seinem Meister der einem über das nächste Ziel informiert.
> 
> ...


Ja Assassins Creed ist ein geniales Spiel, das troz der Wiederholungen Spaß macht, spiele es gerade nebenbei auf meiner Box, und jage permanent den Flaggen hinterher, das gibt dem Spiel dann noch so nen kleinen Schub.



LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm assassins creed hab ich mir auch mal überlegt war aber immer unentschlossen hört sich aber toll an :>


LoD icch würde es dir empfehlen, hat ne wirklich geile Story, nur das Ende boah neee, da willste dann Teil 2, zum Glück ist das ja auch schon fast da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. November 2009)

*Assassin´s Creed* war wirklich ganz gut, auch wenn die Missionsverläufe leider immer wieder gleich ablaufen... der Rest stimmt. Hoffentlich bringen sie im zweiten nur ein bißchen mehr Abwechslung rein. Ansonsten gibts praktisch nix zu kritisieren (wenn dann wäre es Jammern auf hohem Niveau) und zum Preis von rund 20 Euro kann man eh nix falsch machen wenn man auf Spiele dieser Art steht.


----------



## Qonix (9. November 2009)

Assassin's Creed hab ich nach der dritten Stadt in die Ecke geschmissen.

Hmm, im Moment zock ich Risen als Magier und warte auf Dragon Age.


----------



## Breakyou9 (10. November 2009)

Left4Dead 2 Demo
macht total viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (10. November 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 SP.


----------



## Benegeserit (11. November 2009)

risen und wow...


----------



## waffelz (11. November 2009)

dragon age: origins, hammer game :-D


----------



## Manitu2007 (11. November 2009)

guten morgen alle mit einander, momentan versuche ich mich wieder in wc3..2. Mission der Menschen :-)

ist lange her und macht immernoch spaß

mfg


----------



## XXI. (11. November 2009)

MORDERN WAREFARE 2!!


----------



## Nawato (11. November 2009)

Ich Spiele zurzeit Dragon Age Origins (HAMMER das Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), dann noch ein wenig Anno 1404, CoD4 MP, ein wenig AoC und noch WC3 Green Circle TD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2009)

Ich war ja zuerst sehr skeptisch gegenüber der neuen Reihe, weil zB der 4.Teil völlig verhunzt wurde. Aber die Story von der 5.Reihe ist absolut fantastisch! Da gehts um Macht, Intriegen und daraus resultierende Kriege epischen Ausmasses. Ist echt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



plus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dieser Reihenfolge.


----------



## Nawato (11. November 2009)

Boah ich habe Teil 3 geliebt, xD ich war zwar nie der bestet drin (war immer total blöd als mein Vater alles Missionen auf der Obersten schwierigkeit geschaft hat und ich nicht.


----------



## Topperharly (11. November 2009)

was ich gerade spiele? [zensiert], [zensiert], [zensiert] und [zensiert]... und hello kitty online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (11. November 2009)

Zen-Pinball (PS3) und World of Warcraft und Jewels of Atlantis


----------



## Nawato (11. November 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> was ich gerade spiele? [zensiert], [zensiert], [zensiert] und [zensiert]... und hello kitty online
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oo Ausgefallener geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erst vier kleine Babyspiele und dann HKO das in 73 Ländern der Welt durch seine Brutalität verboten ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_Gerade  Tetrissphere fur die N64 Geile Tetris Version ^^_


----------



## Garziil (11. November 2009)

Battlefield 2 auf der Map Strike at Karkand Infantery Only 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (11. November 2009)

Garziil schrieb:


> Battlefield 2 auf der Map Strike at Karkand Infantery Only
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist eigendlich die beste BF2 Map finde ich. Ohne Panzer, Ohne Helis, Ohne Jets, Ohne Farhzeuge xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-Zero (12. November 2009)

Ich spiel grad mal wieder Hitman: Blood Money, da ich Resident evil 5 jetzt gemeinsam mit nem Kumpel im Koop durchspiele, d.h. ich spiel es nur selten^^

So far


----------



## Zonalar (12. November 2009)

Ich möchte hirmit ein kleines Spiel von einem kleinem Programmierer vorstellen^^

TUFF!
Du spielst ein kleines Häschen, dass durch die Welt laufen kann und Sachen sammeln kannst^^ In Java geschrieben.

http://www.spielecast.de/stuff/flix/tuff.html


----------



## Dominau (12. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Das ist eigendlich die beste BF2 Map finde ich. Ohne Panzer, Ohne Helis, Ohne Jets, Ohne Farhzeuge xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtisch!!

hab Fable - The lost chapters durchgespielt. juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (12. November 2009)

Ich spiel in letzer zeit nur noch Wc3 tft im battelnet fun maps und sowas =) 

das macht nach einen jahr wieder richtig laune


----------



## EspCap (12. November 2009)

Mass Effect - seit langem mal wieder ein Spiel das ich höchstwahrscheinlich mehr als 3 mal durchspielen werde um die ganzen Dialoge ausgetestet zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Assassin's Creed hab ich nach der dritten Stadt in die Ecke geschmissen.


Same here, das war einfach immer nur das gleiche : /


----------



## Naho (12. November 2009)

Spiel zz WoW ab und an Wc3, will aber in nächster Zeit entweder Empire : Total War oder CoD:MW2


----------



## Blacktempel (12. November 2009)

Hmm,

zur Zeit spiele ich (nach Lieblingsreihenfolge, von oben nach unten):

1. The Witcher (RPG, meiner Meinung nach so gut wie DA:O oder sogar noch n bisschen besser)
2. Dragon Age: Origins (RPG, in etwa so gut wie The Witcher)
3. Far Cry 2 (Open-World Shooter, nur ab und zu)
4. Call of Duty 4 Multiplayer (Shooter, Nur so lange bis ich gefrustet bin, was so ca. 1-2 Spiele dauert, ist ne hassliebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Gruss Blacktempel


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. November 2009)

Divinity II - Ego Draconis

World of Warcraft

Risen

Tomb Raider - Legend


----------



## dragon1 (12. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich war ja zuerst sehr skeptisch gegenüber der neuen Reihe, weil zB der 4.Teil völlig verhunzt wurde. Aber die Story von der 5.Reihe ist absolut fantastisch! Da gehts um Macht, Intriegen und daraus resultierende Kriege epischen Ausmasses. Ist echt super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich fand 5er doof )= da war der 2er besser^^

Kennst du heros 3 1/2? 
Fan-erweiterung, selbes prinzip wie 3er, nur neue einheiten kampangen und Grafik.

/e keine ahnung woher man sie holt, hatte sie von nem freund


----------



## jeef (12. November 2009)

dragon age origins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 echt klasse


----------



## Assari (12. November 2009)

1. Combat Arms (Echt geiler Free Ego Shooter, CS:S like )
2. WoW
3. Trackmania United Forever (Geiles Autorennspiel, kostenlose Version: Trackmania Nations Forever)

;P


----------



## Grushdak (12. November 2009)

WoW, Divinity II, NHL


----------



## Alion (13. November 2009)

Ich habe gestern Abend mal wieder Age of Empires 2 gespielt. Das ist ein Spiel, dass ich auch nach Jahren gerne immer mal wieder spiele.


----------



## Scharamo (13. November 2009)

CoD Modern Warcare 2


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

Ab heute 15:30 CoD6 MW2 aber nur den SP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann immernoch Dragon Age und Warcraft 3 Fun Maps im Bnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (13. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ab heute 15:30 *CoD6 MW2* aber nur den SP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



freu dich drauf is ziemlich goil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

Ja aber den MP kann und werde ich nie anrühren auser sie führen Dedicated Server ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solange heißt es CoD4 MP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michael92 (13. November 2009)

-WoW
-Diablo I


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja aber den MP kann und werde ich nie anrühren auser sie führen Dedicated Server ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da verpasst du aber etwas^^. Schaden tust du mit dem Boykott nur dir selbst...


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

NEIN das Spiel ist nur ausgeliehen deswegen xD Und kaufen werde ich es mir nur mit Dedicated Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. November 2009)

ich raff nicht was ihr da für Probleme schiebt

"ööh, ich kann mir nich aussuchen, auf welchem server ich spiel. Jetzt ist das Spiel scheisse und nix mehr wert"

*So ist es eben nicht*. Wenn man im Spiel ist hat es* keinerlei* Auswirkungen, dass es keine Dedicated Server gibt. Es ist einfach scheiss egal. Clans gibt es immernoch (gibt ja auch ps3 clans und die haben auch keine DS). Der Ping ist 1a, was viele auch nicht glauben.
Dass das Spiel zu teuer sei ist auch eine total dumme Ausrede. Es kostet gerade mal 50€ mit Versandkosten wenn man es bestellt (auch uncut) und liegt damit im Rahmen des Guten. Beachten dabei muss man auch die Qualität des Spiels, denn das ist definitiv der Beste Shooter des Jahres!


----------



## Meriane (13. November 2009)

Ich bin jetzt mit Wolfenstein fertig...alles in allem ein ganz cooles Spiel

Aber jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich als nächstes spielen soll: Dragon Age oder Modern Warfare 2? :/


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. November 2009)

!!! MW2!!^^


----------



## jeef (13. November 2009)

guildwars


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt mit Wolfenstein fertig...alles in allem ein ganz cooles Spiel
> 
> Aber jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich als nächstes spielen soll: Dragon Age oder Modern Warfare 2? :/


Also ich find Dragon Age n Tick besser.



> ich raff nicht was ihr da für Probleme schiebt
> 
> "ööh, ich kann mir nich aussuchen, auf welchem server ich spiel. Jetzt ist das Spiel scheisse und nix mehr wert"
> 
> ...



Eigendlich ist das ziemlich egal, habe sowieso kein Geld, aber was n bischen blöd ist ist auch noch... kein Promod ... :/ Naja egal, wenn ich mal Geld haben sollte für nen weiteren Shooter, hol ichs mir, CoD4 reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (13. November 2009)

*Dragon Age: Origins.
*
Und es ist einfach nur brilliant. Bin hellauf begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was BioWare da an superber Spielmechanik, klugen Dialogen und tiefgründigen Charakteren reinpackt, ist ein wahres Eldorado für Rollenspieler.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (15. November 2009)

wird modern warfare 2 auf fürn pc rausskommen iwann?


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> wird modern warfare 2 auf fürn pc rausskommen iwann?



ehm..guckst du eig TV oder kannst du lesen?
überall wird drüber geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja es ist schon draußen


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix ^^ das game is so Genial ^^_


----------



## Breakyou9 (15. November 2009)

ich hab mir grad die F.E.A.R 2 Demo runtergeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich werd mir demnächst die vollersion besorgen


----------



## Kremlin (15. November 2009)

Banjo Kazooie, IWBTG, Zelda MM

IWBTG kann einen echt frusten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. November 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 ganz ganz viel Multiplayer


----------



## Perkone (15. November 2009)

Borderlands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach grenzgenial hehe ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (16. November 2009)

Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines
Einfach toll^^


----------



## Bummrar (16. November 2009)

Ich spiele "Gedanken Assassins Creed II" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (17. November 2009)

Star Wars Elite squadron


Hammer spiel für eine ''nicht''-konsole!


----------



## Davatar (17. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines
> Einfach toll^^


Ja das Spiel ist (von einzelnen Bugs abgesehn) wirklich super. Schade, dass die Firma konkurs gegangen ist. Da hätt ich jeden Nachfolger gekauft.


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (17. November 2009)

atm: The legend of Zelda a link to the past auf supernintendo mal wieder ^^


----------



## AdamsApfel (17. November 2009)

Pokemon Rot und Silber Edt. auf dem Gameboy Color einfach Epic Game des Jahrhunderts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. November 2009)

_Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days man bin ich n Kingdom hearts Junkie xD _


----------



## Breakyou9 (17. November 2009)

ich hab mal Call of Duty 4 ausgepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. November 2009)

ist das gut? Habe mw2 durch aber 1 nie gespielt. Sollte ich das nachholen wegen der Charaktere und so?


----------



## Breakyou9 (17. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> ist das gut? Habe mw2 durch aber 1 nie gespielt. Sollte ich das nachholen wegen der Charaktere und so?


ich spielst nur des MP wegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der SP ist kurz aber sehr gut gemacht und lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich würd mir aber jetzt nicht kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leih es dir von nem Freund oder Videotheck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: besonderst die Sniper Missionen in Chernobyl


----------



## Nawato (17. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> ist das gut? Habe mw2 durch aber 1 nie gespielt. Sollte ich das nachholen wegen der Charaktere und so?


Also der MP ist auf jeden fall richtig geil, alleine durch die ganzen Mods usw. der von MW2 soll doch eigendlich nur n CoD4 MP mit mehr Waffen sein oder? Und der SP ist auch richtig geil, macht Spaß und fesselt, genau wie in MW2, ich glaube der SP ist auch etwas länger.


----------



## Shaxul (18. November 2009)

Plants vs. Zombies : D

Demo durchgezockt, dann sofort gekauft. 
Die 10,- sind wirklich gut investiert gewesen.


----------



## X-Zero (18. November 2009)

Ich bin jetzt wieder auf meinem Ps 2 trip und spiele zum ich weiß nicht wie vielten mal Kingdom Hearts 2 durch, es ist einfach immernoch Hammer, ich liebe Disney Charaktere XD

SO far


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. November 2009)

ich versuche zwang Haft mein wow Account nicht zu re aktivieren, sonst spiel ich im Moment Css und BF2142.


----------



## Rexo (18. November 2009)

_Kingdom hearts Chain of Memories 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geniales Spiel leider verdammt schwer _


----------



## Stancer (18. November 2009)

Online : Aion und Atlantica Online (ahhh ich spiel beides sehr gerne, aber kaum Zeit)

Offline : Dragon Age Origins (wann kriegt mein weiblicher Held Leviana endlich dazu mit mir in die Kiste zu steigen??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Palasch1994 (19. November 2009)

Call of Duty 6 

So hammer geil das Spiel DD


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

F.E.A.R. 2


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. November 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 Multiplayer, nun Rank 41 und die FAL für mich entdeckt. Das Geräusch beim Nachladen ist unschlagbar - hört sich an wie wenn man ne Bierflasche aufmacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. November 2009)

_Kingdom Hearts Re Chain of Memories fur PS2 ^^

Best Game ever xD _


----------



## Haggelo (21. November 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Star Wars Elite squadron
> 
> 
> Hammer spiel für eine ''nicht''-konsole!


----------



## Arosk (21. November 2009)

Grad mal wieder Tony Hawks Pro Skater 3 installiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (21. November 2009)

Hab mal wieder WC3 installiert...
hab aber kein plan mehr vom spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles vergessen


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. November 2009)

bis grade eben noch gta 4 und fall out 3
beides super spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. November 2009)

eben mit WoW aufgehört und nun CoD 4.2 zoggen XD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. November 2009)

Ich Spiel gerade die Zukunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Half Life 2)


----------



## Tabuno (22. November 2009)

Aktiv spiele ich im Moment:
League of Legends
Fußball Manager10
WoW: Vielleicht wieder mit Patch 3.3.


----------



## Rexo (22. November 2009)

_Jak&daxter The Precurser Legancy ^^_


----------



## pampam (22. November 2009)

Habe seit heute Mittag Assassins Creed 2 durch, jetzt gehts wohl wieder zurück zum Modern Warfare 2 Multiplayer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (23. November 2009)

"Brütal Legend" und "L4D2"


----------



## Assari (23. November 2009)

Gunz


----------



## Cubia19 (24. November 2009)

Ich zocke im moment Monster Hunter Freedom Unite für die PSP


----------



## X-Zero (24. November 2009)

Ich habe mich jetzt mal wieder durchgerungen mich in die tiefen des D&D Regelwerks zu stürzen....Mit anderen Worten ich spiele Neverwinter Nights 2 Grundspiel und wenn es mich von der Story fesseln sollte, liegen die beiden Addons noch bereit um installiert zu werden^^

So far


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2009)

Im moment... The Ultimate Spideman... und die Ultimate Story ist SCHEIßE!^^


----------



## Artherk (24. November 2009)

assasins creed 2^^


----------



## Topperharly (24. November 2009)

spiele zwei gleichzeitig, anno 1404 im  fenster, da bau ich rohstoffe etc ab. und als maingame dragon age


----------



## kylhuk (24. November 2009)

Borderlands!

Und es macht total Spass derzeit, da ich es im Coop-Modus mit einem Kumpel spiele. Absolut empfehlenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (24. November 2009)

Assassins Creed 2


----------



## Voldemôrd (24. November 2009)

Eigentlich spiel ich Crysis Warhead + Call of Duty modern warfare 2
Aber bin wegen pc abstürzen bei eben diesen spielen (graka defekt) anno 1404 zu spielen was auch super spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_In Gedanken Brütal Legend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Cyradix (24. November 2009)

DA - Origins 

    und 

Fifa 10


----------



## XXI. (25. November 2009)

Liste für den Dezember:

The Force Unleashed: Ultimate Sith Edition (endlich darf man sich mit Luke prügeln)
Batman Arkam Asylum (auf Schwierigstem Schwierigkeitsgrad)
Assassins Creed 2
BRÜTAL LEGEND!! (weil ich nicht genug kriege)


----------



## Nawato (25. November 2009)

Immernoch Assassins Creed 2 (süchtel) so ein geiles Spiel, mir fehlt Altaïr aber ein bischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, naja morgen kann ich endlich weiter Spielen (noch mehr süchteln).


----------



## Naho (25. November 2009)

CoD MW2 und Icy Tower 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (25. November 2009)

Bin immer noch mit Dragon Age dran...
inzwischen 30h gespielt und 30% geschafft xD
Ich glaub ich hab noch nie so ein langes Spiel gespielt ^^
Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert?


----------



## Qonix (25. November 2009)

Hab jetzt über 50 Stunden und hab jetzt alle Verbündeten für den grossen Krieg. Hab aber noch nicht das ganze Zeug wegen der Frage wer der neue König der Menschen wird durch und sonst noch ein paar Quest offen. Also dürften noch ein paar Stunden mehr werden.


----------



## Abrox (26. November 2009)

Hab was ganz nettes zu AC2 gefunden ^^

http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2009/11/23/


----------



## XXI. (26. November 2009)

Momentan spiele ich das coolste Spiel aller Zeiten:

Alien Assault!!

http://teardown.se/ hier könnt ihr Runter laden (Nein! kein Phishing Link)

Ist das alte SpaceHulk einfach nochmal neu^^


----------



## Schleppel (26. November 2009)

Ich bin grad voll auf *Borderlands* reingekippt.
Einfach genial und süchtig machend


----------



## Deanne (27. November 2009)

Ich zocke momentan *Dragon Age: Origins*, obwohl ich es mir eigentlich nicht kaufen wollte. Und seitdem hänge ich in jeder freien Minute vorm Rechner und vesuche, meine Charaktere zu verkuppeln. Riesen Sache.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (27. November 2009)

MW2 und GW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. November 2009)

MW2 Multiplayer, L4D2 und seit heute MW1 um die Geschichte besser zu erfassen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. November 2009)

Infamous Auf der Ps3^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (28. November 2009)

Age of Empire III Asian Dynasties 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (28. November 2009)

N64 Diddy Kong Racing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. November 2009)

The elder scrolls oblivion


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. November 2009)

So, ich habe jetzt wieder mit TES III:Morrowind angefangen, da mein Computer endlich gut genug ist um TES IV: Oblivion spielen, und ich mir bis Weihnachten die Zeit vertreiben möchte. Aber auch so ist es einfach ein tolles Spiel.


----------



## Abrox (30. November 2009)

Ghostbusters - The Movie Game

Film Nummer 3 als Spiel... wohoooo


----------



## jeef (30. November 2009)

atm mal wieder diablo2 angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


unfassbar wieviele Bots es immer noch gibt -.-


----------



## Raaandy (30. November 2009)

WoW wieder rerollt, daneben Pes2010, Fat Princess


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> WoW wieder rerollt, daneben Pes2010, Fat Princess


:O Fat Princess? o_O Irgendwie stell ich mir jetzt grad die Prinzessin der Super Mario Spiele vor, die Pralinen isst oder sowas o_O


----------



## Raaandy (30. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> :O Fat Princess? o_O Irgendwie stell ich mir jetzt grad die Prinzessin der Super Mario Spiele vor, die Pralinen isst oder sowas o_O



nene^^ ist ein Spiel was man für die PS3 runterladen kann. Im Prinzip ist es wie Capture the Flag blos eben mit Prinzessinen die man von einer Burg zur anderen schleppen muss^^ Damit es für den Gegner länger dauert kann man Ihnen Kuchen zum Essen geben, was den Weg deutlich verlängert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deshalb Fat Princess^^


----------



## LaubenPieper (30. November 2009)

test


----------



## Kleipd (30. November 2009)

LaubenPieper schrieb:


> test



.......................................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (30. November 2009)

Immer noch N64 Diddy Kond Racing und Mario Kart 64. Vieleicht kommt ja wiedermal ein gutes PC Spiel aufn Markt.


----------



## Breakyou9 (30. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Immer noch N64 Diddy Kond Racing und Mario Kart 64. Vieleicht kommt ja wiedermal ein gutes PC Spiel aufn Markt.



was willst du den noch alles?

-Left4Dead 2
-Modern Warfare 2
-Assassin´s Creed  2

eins davon sollte dir gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. November 2009)

Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X

Ghostbuster 2


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2009)

-indiziert-
-indiziert-
-indiziert-
-indiziert-
-gta IV
-wow (wie die meisten :x)


----------



## Sin (1. Dezember 2009)

Fallout 3 momentan wieder ^^


----------



## Dolgrim (1. Dezember 2009)

Rockband 2 und Assassin's Creed 2 <3


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Call of Duty 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Call of Duty 4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


This

und

Wow

und risen, DUngeon Siege wieder mal und

 Gun Metal \m/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cubia19 (1. Dezember 2009)

Assassins Creed 2


----------



## Meriane (1. Dezember 2009)

Borderlands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (1. Dezember 2009)

Overlord Raising Hell, Gothic 3 + Götterdämmerung, Diablo2, Warcraft 3 TfT 

Spiel ich jetzt wieder mal alles ^^


----------



## Knallfix (1. Dezember 2009)

Dank Steam early Holiday Sale seit gestern:
Evil Genius (2,49€) - leider hats kein Minimee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mirrors Edge (3,47€) 

Schade das schon vorbei ist.


----------



## Davatar (1. Dezember 2009)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Evil Genius (2,49€) - leider hats kein Minimee
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jaaaaaa Evil Genius, ein grossartiges Spiel! Das hatt ich ganz vergessen, das kann ich echt jedem empfehlen, der davon träumt, die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen. Wichtig dabei ist jedoch: unbedingt patchen bevor Ihrs spielt! In der Grundversion stösst man sonst extrem schnell an die Helfergrenze, was das Spiel unheimlich erschwert.


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Frisch Fleich auf meinem emulator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Turok 2: Seeds of Evil_


----------



## Kronas (1. Dezember 2009)

okami auf wii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (1. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> okami auf wii
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie viel stunden haste inzwischen?^^


ich spiel grad emergency 4


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Dezember 2009)

Cod4 wird gerade Installiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (1. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> -Left4Dead 2  ( Kostet zu viel )
> -Modern Warfare 2   ( keine langzeit Motivation )
> -Assassin´s Creed  2   ( Gibt es nicht fürn PC )


----------



## Kronas (1. Dezember 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> wie viel stunden haste inzwischen?^^
> 
> 
> ich spiel grad emergency 4


30, bei 31 schaltet man automatisch was frei, zocke aber atm nicht^^


----------



## Breakyou (1. Dezember 2009)

ich hab mal wieder Lust auf eine gepflegte Runde Teeworld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (1. Dezember 2009)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich hab mal wieder Lust auf eine gepflegte Runde Teeworld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (2. Dezember 2009)

Da bei mir zu Hause gerade das Internet umgestellt wird und die Telekommunikations-Firma irgendwie unfähig ist das ohne Probleme zu erledigen, habe ich im Moment kein Internet.

Deshalb habe ich mal wieder Sim City 4 heraus geholt.


----------



## Breakyou (2. Dezember 2009)

ich installier grad Rise and Fall
werd mir mal angucken wie es so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Dezember 2009)

Assassin's Creed 2 und es ist geil. Nicht so öde wie der erste Teil. Macht sehr viel Fun.


----------



## Abrox (3. Dezember 2009)

God of War Collection (Import)

Das ist God of War 1 und 2 mit besserer Grafik, HD Kompatibel und zusammen auf einer BlueRay.

Ich liebe dich Sony <3


----------



## Topperharly (3. Dezember 2009)

gta 4 aufm pc


----------



## Dominau (3. Dezember 2009)

Plants vs Zombies.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (4. Dezember 2009)

Travian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (4. Dezember 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> God of War Collection (Import)
> 
> Das ist God of War 1 und 2 mit besserer Grafik, HD Kompatibel und zusammen auf einer BlueRay.
> 
> Ich liebe dich Sony <3



mit unverändertern sequenzen...hat mich echt enttäuscht :/ aber das spiel spielt sich sehr angenehm auf der ps3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 30, bei 31 schaltet man automatisch was frei, zocke aber atm nicht^^




Ich hab über 30h und nichts bekommen? Kannst du das genauer erläutern?^^




Zock grad wie ein Verrückter Combat Arms und StreetFighter4. Bald kommt Modern Warfare 2 dazu D


----------



## Palatschinkn (6. Dezember 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Assassin's Creed 2 und es ist geil. Nicht so öde wie der erste Teil. Macht sehr viel Fun.



Na wie siehts aus? Geiler Ingame Bug bei der Konsolen version was?


----------



## Kresse (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiele zurzeit die Heroes of Newerth Beta, tolles Spiel, solltet ihr an nen Key herankommen, probiert es doch einfach mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (6. Dezember 2009)

Momentan eine Runde Dawn of War II mit und gegen ein paar Leuten aus der Community


----------



## Qonix (6. Dezember 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Na wie siehts aus? Geiler Ingame Bug bei der Konsolen version was?


Nö, nicht einen Bug.


----------



## Szyslak (6. Dezember 2009)

Momentan Fussball Manager 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (6. Dezember 2009)

Spiel momentan Grid..und ich muss sagen das Spiel hats in sich...


----------



## Mondryx (6. Dezember 2009)

Auf PSP: MGS Portable Ops und PS2 Ar Tonelico 2. PS3 hat derzeit ne Ruhepause^^


----------



## rEdiC (6. Dezember 2009)

Mass Effect
Fifa 10
Fussball Manager 10
Mirrors Edge
Dead Space


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_Megaman 6 und ich hasse es abgrund tief _


----------



## Dominau (6. Dezember 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Mirrors Edge



Ist Mirrors Edge schwer? Hab mir mal überlegt das zu holn
sieht aber ziemlich schwer aus wenn ich mir mal ein vid anschau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ist Mirrors Edge schwer? Hab mir mal überlegt das zu holn


nö, ist nicht schwer. dafür verdammt kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (6. Dezember 2009)

Gothic II auf dem PC.

Hab sowieso momentan nicht viel Zeit zum zocken.


----------



## Skatero (6. Dezember 2009)

Zur Zeit spiele ich eigentlich vorallem League of Legends. Das Spiel ist einfach verdammt gut. Werde vielleicht sogar am Turnier teilnehmen, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht wirklich denke, dass ich gewinnen werde.
Ab und zu spiele ich noch Teeworlds. Mehr spiele ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Palatschinkn (6. Dezember 2009)

Left 4 Dead 2. Lauf grad mit dem Fichtenmoped rum und metzel alles nieder.


----------



## Abrox (7. Dezember 2009)

Grad den PS3 Port von God of War I und II am spielen.

Nachdem ich den ersten Teil auf God Mode durch habe *meep* trau ich mich, dank PSN-Card mal an Megaman 9. Muss sagen, es ist haaaaaart. Nicht so wie der erste Teil der Megaman Reihe, aber doch knackig.


----------



## Miss Mojo (7. Dezember 2009)

Aktuell Fairytale Fights und Tony Hawk Ride auf der Xbox 360^^ Ich lieeeeeb es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miss Mojo (7. Dezember 2009)

Aktuell Fairytale Fights und Tony Hawk Ride auf der Xbox 360^^ Ich lieeeeeb es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (7. Dezember 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Grad den PS3 Port von God of War I und II am spielen.
> 
> Nachdem ich den ersten Teil auf God Mode durch habe *meep* trau ich mich, dank PSN-Card mal an Megaman 9. Muss sagen, es ist haaaaaart. Nicht so wie der erste Teil der Megaman Reihe, aber doch knackig.



habe erstmal die challenges of the gods gemeistert, bis auf die achte waren die echt zu leicht Oo und jeztt einen 5 stunden run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir ares rüstung, danach god mode und danach god war dann GTA 4 dann tomb raider underworld dann uncharted 2 oder assasins creed 2 , dann ist shcon märz also werden ff XIII gezockt dann god of war 3 danach kh bbs danach dann mgs peace walker, dann dürfte wieder oktober oder so sein xD


----------



## Abrox (7. Dezember 2009)

Mir fällt grad auf was die PS3 für nen unglaublichen Run hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal, ab morgen wird erstmal Tales of Monkey Island zu Ende gebracht.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Dezember 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Nö, nicht einen Bug.



ich kenn nur dann dass man Menschen mit einem Besen die Kehle von hinten durchschneiden kann (PS3)


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Dezember 2009)

So, habe jetzt Call of Duty 6 : Modern Warfare 2 durchgespielt, 5,6h Singleplayer und 3,6h Multiplayer. Geiles Ding

Vieleicht findet sich hier ja jemand zm spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tardok (7. Dezember 2009)

Assassin's Creed aufm PC...ist gut
Davor Mirror's Edge...ist auch gut, aber viiiiiiel zu kurz...


----------



## Mondryx (8. Dezember 2009)

Werd gleich Venetica antesten, komm gerade von der Nachtschicht und hab mein Amazon Päckchen im Briefkasten gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab am Wochenende wiedermal ein recht lustiges Adventure aus der Versenkung geholt: Grim Fandango



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man spielt quasi einen Sensenmann, dessen Aufgabe es ist, die Toten auf ihren Weg zur 9.Dimension zu führen. Dabei deckt man allerdings während dem Spiel eine gewaltige Verschwörung im Reich der Toten auf. Die Steuerung ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber das Spiel selbst hat einen sehr schwarzen, witzigen Humor. Sprechende fliegende Vögel, die dem Widerstand dienen, ein riesiger Dämon, dessen einzige Aufgabe es ist, Autos zu warten und zu fahren und andere seltsame, unterhaltsame Dinge machen dieses Spiel zu einem Muss für jeden Adventureliebhaber.


----------



## Bummrar (13. Dezember 2009)

The Saboteur =)


----------



## Druda (13. Dezember 2009)

Bummrar schrieb:


> The Saboteur =)



Das habe ich gestern bei Game One gesehen...wie sie es verarscht haben!

Im Moment spiel ich wieder Kingdom Hearts II, ich liebe dieses Spiel einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. Dezember 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Werd gleich Venetica antesten, komm gerade von der Nachtschicht und hab mein Amazon Päckchen im Briefkasten gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


_Und , wie ist es? :-)_


----------



## Knallfix (13. Dezember 2009)

Bummrar schrieb:


> The Saboteur =)



Mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Meinungen und Tests liegen ja weit auseinander, von 60 bis hohe 80er.
Bin bei den hohen 80ern.
Big fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



K.


----------



## Cribmaster (13. Dezember 2009)

World of Warcraft natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *suchti*


----------



## Palatschinkn (13. Dezember 2009)

Kane & Lynch Demo


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiele grad wieder Morrowind. Bin inzwischen wieder bei Tribunal angekommen.


----------



## XXI. (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiel momentan gegen 3 Kumpels Battlefield: Heroes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwie mag ich die GRafik


----------



## Firun (13. Dezember 2009)

Warhammer40k Dawn of War2 -Multiplayer
Modern Warfare 2(de.) -Multiplayer


----------



## Palatschinkn (13. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Modern Warfare 2(de.) -Multiplayer


Wenn der NAT nicht dauernt Strikt wäre, würd ichs auch daddeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

left 4 dead 2 
navyfield
und bald endlich dragonage origins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (13. Dezember 2009)

dawn of war 2 dlw
wow(meist nur raids)
The force unleashed sith edition
verschiendene bretspiele wie zombie!!! oder Spacehulk


----------



## Soladra (13. Dezember 2009)

Drakensang, ich schnalls aber nicht so wirklich.... DSA P'n'P ist um Klassen besser.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

grad wieder bisschen fall out 3 gespielt 
todeskrallen handschuh und nagelpistole ftw!


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Dezember 2009)

achja, Fallout 3 müsst ich auch mal wieder installieren >_<
zocke momentan nur MW2, L4D2 wird iwie bissl vernachlässigt^^


----------



## Palatschinkn (13. Dezember 2009)

Ist The Saboteur nun gut oder schlecht?? Auf Gameone meinte se ja das es ein paar Jahre zu spät auf den Markt Kamm.


----------



## Ykon (13. Dezember 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Ist The Saboteur nun gut oder schlecht?? Auf Gameone meinte se ja das es ein paar Jahre zu spät auf den Markt Kamm.



Probiers mal selber aus. Ich find die Idee ganz gut und außerdem ist es immer schön andere Sandboxspiele, als GTA zu spielen. Die Engine find ich aber wirklich ziemlich veraltet. Da waren die 5 Jahre wohl zu lang geraten.

Grüße


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (13. Dezember 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Ist The Saboteur nun gut oder schlecht?? Auf Gameone meinte se ja das es ein paar Jahre zu spät auf den Markt Kamm.


ob gut oder schlecht liegt im auge des betrachters, gameone hat dir ein perfektes bild von dem spiel geliefert es macht spaß ist aber in keiner stelle wirklich innovativ jedoch fasst es von der mechanik viele spiele zusammen...
obs dir gefällt musst du selber wissen


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Dezember 2009)

Dragon Age: Origins

geiles game^^ das beste was ich im diesen jahr gezockt habe^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Dezember 2009)

Teeworlds. Jemand hat das gepostet, das macht echt süchtig^^


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

_The Legend of Zelda Majoras Mask 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Breakyou (13. Dezember 2009)

gleich kommt ein Freund der bringt mir Audiosurf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Dezember 2009)

_Audiosurf is cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber bei schnellen Songs Extrem schwer_


----------



## Breakyou (13. Dezember 2009)

Probiers mal mit diesem Lied


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Dezember 2009)

Immernoch Modern Warfare 2^^


----------



## mimoun (13. Dezember 2009)

Final Fantasy X ich Liebe das Spiel seit 3 Jahren immernoch


----------



## Qonix (13. Dezember 2009)

Ratchet und Clank: A Reack in Time

geniales Spiel


----------



## jeef (14. Dezember 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Immernoch Modern Warfare 2^^



/dito

und nen bissel d2 aufm test realm ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. Dezember 2009)

Zur Zeit *Devil May Cry 4* und es nervt mit seinen sehr linearen und relativ kleinen Leveln und den zu vielen Cutscenes... Spielfluss ist irgendwie anders. Nix gegen DMC-Kloppmist, aber früher hat´s irgendwie mehr Fun gemacht.
Naja, schnell durchnudeln, dann wird *Assassin´s Creed 2* eingeworfen.


----------



## White-Frost (14. Dezember 2009)

Also ich bin momentan mit Madballs in Babo Invasions und Altitude beschäftigt naja mehr oder weniger auf neuenn PC wartend XD


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Dezember 2009)

duz kriegst endich ne neue kiste^^

na GZ whity^^


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Dezember 2009)

hm hab gestern Dragon age durch gespielt so ein Ärger war sau geil! Aber jetzt hab ich nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiel wieder Dragon Age und nebenbei Monkey Island 3 und auch mal Tales of Monkey Island.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. Dezember 2009)

grade dmc 4^^ leider kenne ich die vorgänger nicht, naja die steuerung ist mir noch ungewiss^^ , macht bis jetzt noch fun^^


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

CSS und ich weiß wieder wieso ich es gehasst habe, so viele Spasten an einem Fleck gibts nichtmal in WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (15. Dezember 2009)

CSS
Audiosurf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ratchet und Clank: A Reack in Time
> 
> geniales Spiel


_
arrg das is das einzige Ratchet and Clank game wa smit noch fehlt xD hab tonen von solchen games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sly Raccon 1-3
Jak and Daxter 1-3 +Daxter+Jak X
und die Ratchet und Clank Teile ^^ Gladiator fand ich nur etwas öde_


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Dezember 2009)

mhh Das erinnert mich immer an tolle abende vor der PS2 mit meinem Bruder   wir ham die Spiele verschlungen  xD


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> mhh Das erinnert mich immer an tolle abende vor der PS2 mit meinem Bruder   wir ham die Spiele verschlungen  xD



_Daxters Sprüche fand ich immer Genial ^^

DIe besten sind abe rimmer noch Angeber daxter und Flirt Daxter xD _


----------



## Kremlin (15. Dezember 2009)

Nun auch endlich das fantastische MW2 auf der Xbox. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_Conker live and Reloadet ^^_


----------



## dragon1 (15. Dezember 2009)

Mein Herz gilt immernoch dem alten, aber absolut genialen Spiel "Star Control II" bzw "The Ur-Quan Masters" http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Control


achja, wer die gratis-download seite haben will schreib mir ne Pm^^ The Ur-Quan Masters wurde gratis zum download bereitgstellt.


----------



## Davatar (15. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Mein Herz gilt immernoch dem alten, aber absolut genialen Spiel "Star Control II" bzw "The Ur-Quan Masters" http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Control
> 
> achja, wer die gratis-download seite haben will schreib mir ne Pm^^ The Ur-Quan Masters wurde gratis zum download bereitgstellt.


Das Spiel ist auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Du hast das nicht zufällig mit Sprachausgabe oder? Denn damit ists NOCH besser. Aber leider findet man online nur noch die Versionen ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist auch gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du meinst wo alles vertont ist, die dialoge und so? Ich weiss nicht mal ob das bei der Originalversion so war (Woah, ja das hab ich vor 7 Jahren auf nem "Ultramodernen" Laptop gezockt <3 )


----------



## Davatar (15. Dezember 2009)

Ka, ich hab auch nur davon gelesen, dass scheinbar mal ne Sprachausgabe für die Dialoge existiert hat. Aber frag mich nicht, in welcher Version das war.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ka, ich hab auch nur davon gelesen, dass scheinbar mal ne Sprachausgabe für die Dialoge existiert hat. Aber frag mich nicht, in welcher Version das war.


naja, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die es schaffen wuerden die ganzen Rassen cool genug rueberzubringen.

Wie mein titel schon sagt bin ich persoenlich der totaaaaale Orz Fan^^


----------



## mastergamer (15. Dezember 2009)

Star Wars - The Force unleashed (_Ultimate Sith edition_)


----------



## Minati (15. Dezember 2009)

Am Sonntag installiert: *Ceville*

Ich liiiieeebe es :-) Toller Humor, witzige Szenenbilder ... Point & Click-Adventure


----------



## Breakyou (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiel im moment _Audiosurf_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab bald meine ganze Musik durchgeritten


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_Conker Live and Reloadte is Pervers xD habs vor 3 tagen gekauft ^^

_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub ich zock mal wieder ne Runde Smackdown vs. Raw 2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rayon (15. Dezember 2009)

Assassin's Creed 2, Fifa10 (Xbox360), Dragon Age: Origins, Borderlands, TF2 (PC) mehr zurzeit leider nicht :l


----------



## Perfectenemy (15. Dezember 2009)

Dragon Age,Wolfenstein und The Saboteur


----------



## Nawato (17. Dezember 2009)

.Hack Vol1. - Infection ist ein sau geiles RPG macht richtig Fun.


----------



## rovdyr (17. Dezember 2009)

Bin gerade im Dungeons & Dragons Universum unterwegs.

DDO Unlimited (Free2Play)

Ganz gut gemacht, wenn man auf Gruppenspiel steht.


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2009)

Torchlight..
sehr nett das game, hatte voher noch nie ein Hack&Slay
mal schauen ob ich mir dann auch diablo3 hol


----------



## Ol@f (26. Dezember 2009)

Dragon Age


----------



## jeef (26. Dezember 2009)

HdRO und GW


----------



## Dominau (26. Dezember 2009)

Hmm..gw hätte ich auch mal wieder lust drauf
nur will ich ritu spielen, hab das addon aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Dezember 2009)

Star Wars The Force Unleashed


----------



## Palatschinkn (26. Dezember 2009)

Nix. Zurzeit gibt es nichts gutes.


----------



## Asayur (27. Dezember 2009)

Aktuell Dragon Age Origins (gerade beim Landthing), The Witcher (wann kommt endlich teil 2 *g*) und danach vllt irgendwann, ja irgendwann bestimmt Sacred 2 zu Ende (irgendwie hatte ich nach dem Blind Guardian Konzert keine Lust mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_Theme Hospital 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Dezember 2009)

Halo2


----------



## Kleipd (27. Dezember 2009)

Left 4 Dead 1+2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (27. Dezember 2009)

CoD Modern Warfare 2
NFS Shift
Colin McRae Dirt2
AC 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F-S-N (27. Dezember 2009)

Urban Terror 




und WOW aufem Privat Server.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt wo ich zu Weihnachten TES IV: Oblivion und Dead Space bekommen habe, spiele ich sie ausgiebig.

Oblivion macht richtig Spaß, wobei das ständige durch Oblivion-Portale kämpfen auf dauer nervig wird.

Zu Dead Space: ich habe gehört das es ziemlich grußelig sein soll. Bisher konnte ich das aber noch nicht bestätigen. Naja, bin ja auch erst Kapitel 4.


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_Super Kaizo World 2 ich krieg dabei ne kriese _


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Dezember 2009)

cod 6 MP


----------



## Kremlin (27. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> cod 6 MP



this


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Dezember 2009)

Seit 6 monaten zum ersten ma wieder WOW ^^


----------



## Meriane (27. Dezember 2009)

Bionic Commando, ist ganz cool


----------



## Razyl (27. Dezember 2009)

The Saboteur
Dirt 2
Trackmania Nations Forever
League of Legends
No one Lives Forever (mal wieder)


----------



## mimoun (27. Dezember 2009)

ffx-2


----------



## Grimmjow19 (27. Dezember 2009)

tekken 6


----------



## Bexor (27. Dezember 2009)

Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2 (Xbox 360)
Mirrors Edge (Xbox 360)


----------



## Bummrar (28. Dezember 2009)

Dragon Age : Origins =)
bzw ich installier es gerad


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Dezember 2009)

grade eben noch
-superman demo ( das hat die beschissenste grafik die es gibt und das spiel wirkt so als hätte die beta grade erst angefangen aber das spiel macht unglaublich spaß)
-fracture demo (viel zu viel action Ó_ó das spiel ist ekelhaft ... aber hat auch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-iron man demo
- gta 4


----------



## Kleipd (28. Dezember 2009)

immer noch L4D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2009)

Halo Wars


----------



## Gramarye (28. Dezember 2009)

Call of Duty: World at War


----------



## Knallfix (28. Dezember 2009)

Dank Steam und billig Preis endlich World in Conflict, sehr explosiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. Dezember 2009)

Valhalla Knight für die PSP

sauschweres Spiel, mindestens am Anfang, den darüber komm ich momentan nicht raus >.< Aber is toll.


----------



## Dominau (29. Dezember 2009)

Age of Mythologie..ich liebe es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ephorion (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiele derzeit Arbeiten 2 - Das Büro


----------



## Artherk (29. Dezember 2009)

AC 2
Modern warfare 2 (ps3)
ninja gaiden 
wwe sm vs raw 2010


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Dezember 2009)

hab gestern Halo2 durchgespielt muss sagen die story ist hammera ber das spiel an sich ist elendslangweilig --.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2009)

Hab gerade Star Wars: The Force Unleashed durch gespielt.

So wieder COD 6 MP 


@oben 


Halo 2 ist auch das schwarze Schaf der reihe.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Dezember 2009)

gibts schon Halo3 oder wie?


----------



## Zonalar (30. Dezember 2009)

lebst du hinterm mond? Sicher^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gibts schon Halo3 oder wie?


Du bist wohl eine weile im Kongo unterwegs gewesen ohne Internet oder Fernseher. 


HALO 3 GIBT ES SEIT 26. September 2007 in Zwischen gibt es sogar ein ADDON HALO 3: ODST


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2009)

ich sehe schwarze zeiten auf meinen geldbeutel zukommen und ich sehe auch das ich bald keine zeit mehr für WoW haben werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (30. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Du bist wohl eine weile im Kongo unterwegs gewesen ohne Internet oder Fernseher.
> 
> 
> HALO 3 GIBT ES SEIT 26. September 2007 in Zwischen gibt es sogar ein ADDON HALO 3: ODST



Wenn ich ODST auf der XBoX spielen will muss ich doch davor 3 installiert haben oder?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Wenn ich ODST auf der XBoX spielen will muss ich doch davor 3 installiert haben oder?


Nein, sicher nicht!


EDIT: ja ich spiele immer noch COD 6 MP ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2009)

ODST ist zwar theoretisch nicht mehr als ein AddOn zu Halo 3, faktisch aber sein eigenes Spiel, d.h. du brauchst nichtmal Halo 3 zu haben um es spielen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: LoD ich würde ja mal bei Amazon in der Gebrauchtsparte gucken oder eben bei einem Gamestop bei den Gebrauchten nachschauen da gibts des "relativ" billig (zmd. billiger als neukaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Rexo (30. Dezember 2009)

_Gerade Super Smash Bros Brawl mit Lucario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gegen meinen Cousin mit Meta Knight ^^ er lost so dermasne ^^_


----------



## Nawato (1. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gerade Super Smash Bros Brawl mit Lucario
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm... warum wohl... Wer von euch beiden hat den spezial Char??? *DU[/] aber wenn man weiss wie macht Meta Knight alle fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung, habs an 12 verscheidenen Leuten getestet ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich spiel wenn ich wieder aus Berlin in Hessen bin Mortal Online Beta und das allseits beliebte Spiel lehrnen für 9 Arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Kleipd (2. Januar 2010)

Audiosurf


----------



## Shadowforce2 (2. Januar 2010)

Borderlands


----------



## Zonalar (2. Januar 2010)

Heroes of Newerth

Dota in Hübsch und weniger Leavers.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Gestern Nacht um 3.36 mit roten Augen 5 leeren Energy Drinks AC2 fertig gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Das Ende ist ja mal Hammer! Wer sind diese Typen die da am Ende auftauchen als Hologramm :< Sind das die Schöpfer der Menschheit oder was?:< Und dieses Video da "Die Wahrheit" was ist das nd diese Typen die da am Ende auftauchen als Hologramm :< Sind das die Schöpfer der Menschheit oder was?:< Und dieses Video da "Die Wahrheit" was ist das


----------



## Healor (2. Januar 2010)

Auf PC eigentlich nur Fallen Earth, ab und zu ein Ründchen Age of Empires 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der XBox DJ Hero


----------



## XXI. (2. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele gerade das Spiel:

Schreibe für eine Englsih GFS einen 7 seitigen Aufsatz über folgendes Thema: "Are videogames to blame for school violence?"

und danach: "Would you legalize Cannabis?"


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gestern Nacht um 3.36 mit roten Augen 5 leeren Energy Drinks *AC2* fertig gezockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab´s gestern auch beendet... sehr geiles Spiel mit sehr geilem Ende. Nur die letzte Sequenz 



Spoiler



"Das Attentat auf den Papst"


 hätten sie von mir aus ruhig größer aufziehen oder ein großes AddOn daraus machen können, 



Spoiler



der Vatikan


 wäre eine coole Kulisse für mehr als einen kurzen Abschluß gewesen.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

SMB Brawl : Didikong, Mario, Lucario und Olimar ftw
Bayonetta zum 2ten Mal durchgezockt
und Alarmstufe Rot 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Hab´s gestern auch beendet... sehr geiles Spiel mit sehr geilem Ende. Nur die letzte Sequenz
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Laut Gerüchten spielt das nächste, also das letzte im WWII mit ner Frau als Hauptcharakter, würd ich schade finden ich hät gehofft es wäre mit Desmond in der jetztigen Zeit nur halt mit nem Revolver statt nem Wurfmesser oder so:<


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Laut Gerüchten spielt das nächste, also das letzte im WWII mit ner Frau als Hauptcharakter, würd ich schade finden ich hät gehofft es wäre mit Desmond in der jetztigen Zeit nur halt mit nem Revolver statt nem Wurfmesser oder so:<


Ich kann mich gar nicht entscheiden, wen ich am meisten mag... Desmond, Altaïr, oder Ezio Auditore da Firenze^^


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich gar nicht entscheiden, wen ich am meisten mag... Desmond, Altaïr, oder Ezio Auditore da Firenze^^


Ezio Auditore da Firenze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Altair ist halt einfach DER Assassine schlechthin sieht man ja auch im neuen AC :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

silvester hab ich cod 6 durchgespielt und brütal legend. alles was ich sagen kann ist ... WOW HOLY F*CKING SHIT
auch wenn cod6 meiner meinung nach etwas zu kurz her von der story war


----------



## D4mn 1t (2. Januar 2010)

Dragon Age

so ein RpG hab ich schon seit Baldurs Gate nicht mehr gehabt


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Laut Gerüchten spielt das nächste, also das letzte im WWII mit ner Frau als Hauptcharakter, würd ich schade finden ich hät gehofft es wäre mit Desmond in der jetztigen Zeit nur halt mit nem Revolver statt nem Wurfmesser oder so:<


Na ich will nicht hoffen, daß es (innerhalb des Animus) zu "modern" wird. Ich find die Kämpfe mit Schwert, Wurfmesser, Rauchbomben und natürlich der doppelten Schlitzerklinge wesentlich interessanter als hirnloses Geballer. Von mir aus dürften die AC3 im 17./18. Jhd irgendwo in London, Paris oder einer ähnlichen Metropole anlegen durch die man sich schnetzeln darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mimoun (3. Januar 2010)

Runescape!


----------



## Nawato (3. Januar 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Na ich will nicht hoffen, daß es (innerhalb des Animus) zu "modern" wird. Ich find die Kämpfe mit Schwert, Wurfmesser, Rauchbomben und natürlich der doppelten Schlitzerklinge wesentlich interessanter als hirnloses Geballer. Von mir aus dürften die AC3 im 17./18. Jhd irgendwo in London, Paris oder einer ähnlichen Metropole anlegen durch die man sich schnetzeln darf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mir wäre es ja lieb wenn man da auch öfters mal Desmond als Assa spielen kann ^^


----------



## dalai (3. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Laut Gerüchten spielt das nächste, also das letzte im WWII mit ner Frau als Hauptcharakter, würd ich schade finden ich hät gehofft es wäre mit Desmond in der jetztigen Zeit nur halt mit nem Revolver statt nem Wurfmesser oder so:<



Stimmt wahrscheinlich (und auch hoffentlich) nicht, Ubisoft hat bisher erst bekannt gegeben, dass AC3 zeitlich nach AC1 sein muss und es sich um ein bedeutendes Zeitalter handeln muss. Damit kommt natürlich der 2. Weltkrieg in Frage, aber auch das Mittelalter (also zeitlich zwischen AC1 und AC2) oder die franz. Revolution.

Meine Favoriten:

-18. Jahrhundert in Paris: Vielleicht mit Louis XVI umbringen etc.
-Zeit des amerikanischen Unabhängigkeitskrieg
-Irgendwann zwischen dem 17/18/19. Jahrhundert in London, vielleicht einen Teil des Spieles auch in einer eng. Kolonie


----------



## Palatschinkn (3. Januar 2010)

Zurzeit zock ich garnix^^

MW2 ist Langwelig
L4D2 Naja Abends etwas
Kane&Lynch Lanweilig
Shift zu Langweilig 
GTA4 MP Super allerdings kein Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vieleicht werd ich mir Darksiders fürd 360er kaufen. Mal schauen was Gameone zu sagen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2010)

WoW wieder nach 5 monaten^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Januar 2010)

ne runde Heroes of Newerth ( ich weiss nurn DotA clon, aber macht genauso süchtig wies original ^^ )

und das gleiche wie dragon1 ^^


----------



## Kleipd (3. Januar 2010)

Half Life  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (4. Januar 2010)

Heute schon gespielt:

Batman Arkam Asylum
Brütal Legend
Battlefield Heroes
Warhammer Online


So muss ein Ferientag aussehen^^


----------



## rovdyr (4. Januar 2010)

WildGuns (Browsergame)


----------



## Kleipd (4. Januar 2010)

Assassin's Creed (PC)
hab es mir gerade billig über steam gekauft


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Januar 2010)

Ich würde gerne League of Legends zocken aber der Downloader scheint der Meinung zu sein das 5 kb/s völlig ausreichend sind an Geschwindigkeit : /


----------



## Kleipd (4. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne League of Legends zocken aber der Downloader scheint der Meinung zu sein das 5 kb/s völlig ausreichend sind an Geschwindigkeit : /






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixelgott (4. Januar 2010)

dirt 2

einfach fun


----------



## Thoor (4. Januar 2010)

pixelgott schrieb:


> dirt 2
> 
> einfach fun


Oh ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mein Mitsubishi Cross Fahrzeug ist übelst lahm x.X


----------



## Damokles (4. Januar 2010)

Da ich meinen Rechenknecht (dank Weihnachtsgratifikation) stark aufgerüstet habe, 
wurde von mir flux Bioshock installiert.
Meine alte Kiste hat mir nur ne Diashow von dem Game gezeigt.
Aber nu is alles tutti!  *freu*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Januar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Da ich meinen Rechenknecht (dank Weihnachtsgratifikation) stark aufgerüstet habe,
> wurde von mir flux Bioshock installiert.
> Meine alte Kiste hat mir nur ne Diashow von dem Game gezeigt.
> Aber nu is alles tutti!  *freu*



Mit dem Spiel hast du garantiert nichts falsch gemacht
Viel Spaß in Rapture City 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auranatar (5. Januar 2010)

Risen solange bis Mass Effect 2 rauskommt


----------



## Abrox (5. Januar 2010)

Sam & Max Season 2 - What's New Beezlebub


----------



## Samiona (5. Januar 2010)

WoW seit 5 Monaten...
Und momentan auf der PS3 Brütal Legends.


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2010)

Gestern endlich nach unzähligen Jahren des Suchens gefunden, nachdems irgendwann, irgendwo im Nirvana verschollen war:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es handelt sich dabei um den Nachfolger von Jagged Alliance 1. Dabei gilt es jedoch nicht mehr, eine Insel zu befreien, wie im ersten (und zweiten) Teil, sondern man heuert seine Einsatztruppe an und erhält dann Missionen mit Aufträgen, die man in einer gewissen Zeit-(bzw Runden-)frist abschliessen muss. Das Ganze ist rundenbasiert und man hat auch wieder alle Helden vom ersten Teil zur Verfügung, sprich Mike, Ivan, Scope, Lynx, etc.

Ingame-Screenshots:
Infight:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Waffen-Händler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Januar 2010)

Samiona schrieb:


> Und momentan auf der PS3 Brütal Legends.


Ist das echt so gut? <: wollts mir letztens kaufen aber konnt mich nicht überzeugen iwi


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2010)

http://www.travianer.de/

ganz nett zum zeitvertrieb...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ist das echt so gut? <: wollts mir letztens kaufen aber konnt mich nicht überzeugen iwi



mhh... es ist gut aber nicht so gut wie ich dachte :<
man selbst kann in den großen belagerungsschlachten so gut wie gar nichts machen da man viel zu schwach ist. in den großen schlachten kann man eigentlich nur die einheiten steuern, ab und zu kleine gegnerische einheiten töten und neue türme bauen. 
aber sonst macht das spiel verdammt viel spaß die story ist ganz lustig und man trifft immer mal auf ein paar bekannte gesichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (5. Januar 2010)

Herr de Ringe Rückkehr des Königs für Playstation 2!!

Brauche einen Tipp wie ich das Südtor schaffe, ich habe immer fast kein Leben mehr bis der Olifant kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (5. Januar 2010)

Böse Nachbarn zock ich grad so dahin


----------



## ExtremDoc (5. Januar 2010)

Devil May Cry 4 für meine geliebte XBox, ich liebe dieses Spiel.


----------



## Xondor (7. Januar 2010)

Crysis Warhead und FarCry, ergänzen sich gut^^

Ah als FarCry damals rauskam wollte es auf meinem PC nie ordentlich laufen, seit ich nen passenden PC hab, wollt ich es mir immer kaufen, aber hat sich nie ergeben. Vor ein paar Tagen bei Steam um 4.50 gefunden^^


----------



## MoVedder (7. Januar 2010)

COD6 zock ich atm auf meiner xbox 360. Macht derbe fun, vor allem der Multiplayer über Xbox-live. Anfangs zwar derbe schwer, aber mit besserem gear und Fähigkeiten, einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kaldreth (7. Januar 2010)

MoVedder schrieb:


> COD6 zock ich atm auf meiner xbox 360. Macht derbe fun, vor allem der Multiplayer über Xbox-live. Anfangs zwar derbe schwer, aber mit besserem gear und Fähigkeiten, einfach nur geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo das zock ich auch gerade allerdings auf meinem PC! Ich bin allerdings nicht so ganz davon begeistert, gibt ein paar Dinge, die mir so gar nicht gefallen!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (7. Januar 2010)

Darksiders
Frage + Spoiler.


Spoiler



Ich hab in dem LvL, wo man Vulgrim entdeckt, die Seelen abgegeben, und die folgende Sequenz übersprungen. Hab' nun keine Ahnung, wo ich hin muss, im Missionsmenü steht "Finde soundso", nur falls mir jemand helfen kann^^ Ich spiele es sowieso erst wieder Freitag Abend.


----------



## Sascha_BO (7. Januar 2010)

auch *Darksiders*

@0/8/15Casual:
Meinste wo man das ERSTE mal Vulgrim begegnet, also kurz nach´m Anfang nachdem man wieder auf die Erde geschickt wird... vor dem großen Gebäude?
Mit der Tröte die er dir in der übersprungenen Sequenz gegeben hat kannste das Gebäude hinter ihm öffnen (aktivieren über *R2*).


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Bayonetta Das game is so Genial xD und Blutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Kanne Dämonen aus ihren Harren beschworen xD _


----------



## Thoor (9. Januar 2010)

Kann mir wer was zu Dragon Age sagen :<


----------



## Gothic_1234 (9. Januar 2010)

was willst du wissen^^ ?????


----------



## Thoor (9. Januar 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> was willst du wissen^^ ?????


Wie dus findest o.O auf ner Note von 1-10 welche würdest du geben <:


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2010)

Ich versuch mich ma wieder an Cabal  ;d

hab iwie spontan lust drauf


----------



## XXI. (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hab Warhammer Online wiederentdeckt und nebenher bemal ich Tabletop Figuren


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Noch immer Bayonetta und werde langsam mude _


----------



## Dominau (9. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie dus findest o.O auf ner Note von 1-10 welche würdest du geben <:



7 +/-

ist eig. ganz nett.


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie dus findest o.O auf ner Note von 1-10 welche würdest du geben <:


9 1/2



Dominau schrieb:


> 7 +/-
> 
> ist eig. ganz nett.


oO


----------



## tschilpi (10. Januar 2010)

Mwah, gerade Gothic 2 durchgezockt.

Jetzt gehts weiter mit Risen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (10. Januar 2010)

Das neue Red Faction... Wie heißt das genau? Ist egal, passend wäre jedenfalls "Red Faction: ZERSTÖREN".
Denn man kann alles zerstören und genau das ist das Wichtigste und Beste an dem Spiel. Der Rest is ganz nett gemacht und standhaft, aber unwichtig, denn man kann gebäude stück für stück mit einem Vorschlaghammer zum Einstürzen bringen. Oder mit nem LKW durch fahren, oder in die Luft sprengen... um was es sonst geht weiß ich nicht...zerstören...Ich glaub ich studiere das falsche: ingenieurswissenschaften, ich sollte besser sprengmeister werden^^


----------



## XXI. (10. Januar 2010)

Xondor schrieb:


> Das neue Red Faction... Wie heißt das genau? Ist egal, passend wäre jedenfalls "Red Faction: ZERSTÖREN".
> Denn man kann alles zerstören und genau das ist das Wichtigste und Beste an dem Spiel. Der Rest is ganz nett gemacht und standhaft, aber unwichtig, denn man kann gebäude stück für stück mit einem Vorschlaghammer zum Einstürzen bringen. Oder mit nem LKW durch fahren, oder in die Luft sprengen... um was es sonst geht weiß ich nicht...zerstören...Ich glaub ich studiere das falsche: ingenieurswissenschaften, ich sollte besser sprengmeister werden^^



Hab nur die DEmo von dem neuen, aber ich lauf wenn ich was rauslassen will 30 min mit dem Minenroboter durch die gegend und hau kaputt was geht. infach nut toll^^


----------



## Tassy (10. Januar 2010)

Bin im Moment dabei Borderlands auf dem Pc zu zocken, mit'm Hunter... muss jetzt Sledge besiegen.


----------



## Virolac (12. Januar 2010)

Heute kamm L4D2 uncut so lustig das spiel find das deffinitiv besser als teil 1 .Vor allem weil so schön realistisch gemacht ist wenn man ne zobie den bauch aufhaut fällt der darm raus


----------



## MuuHn (12. Januar 2010)

Prototype.... Gott Spielen macht spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2010)

MuuHn schrieb:


> Prototype.... Gott Spielen macht spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Durch die ganzen Mutationen ist mir das Spiel fast schon wieder zu leicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (12. Januar 2010)

Infamous ist eh witziger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (12. Januar 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Uii CS...
> spiel ich auch mal ne runde.



spielt einer Half Life Deathmatch Source die alte Version, geht ab wie die Feuerwehr.


----------



## XXI. (12. Januar 2010)

Ich spiel grad:

Lernen für die Physik Arbeit 2! Die Zentripedalkraft schlägt zurück!

Tolles Spiel, sehr viel zum Denken und auch die Nebenhandlung ist der HAMMER! Kanns nur weiter empfehlen!!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele:

Rathenau und Stresemann machen Außenpolitik

Ziel des Spiels ist es die 1- in Geschichte über den Berg zu kriegen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Januar 2010)

The Saboteur (PC)


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_

Immer noch Bayonetta aber denke bin so langsam fertig_


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Januar 2010)

Sacred 2 (Xbox360) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Januar 2010)

_Ich spiele grad : Lerne mit einem iMac umzugehen *g*_


----------



## Dabow (15. Januar 2010)

Jetzt gerade  : Unblock me  ( App fürs iPhone )
I love it, its funny


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Januar 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich spiele grad : Lerne mit einem iMac umzugehen *g*_


Das Game ist scheisse.... total überteuert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich Spiele auf dem Arbeits Pc Ski Challenge 2010 (aber nicht meinem Chef sagen)


----------



## Independent (15. Januar 2010)

MASS EFFECT, PROTOTYPE, mit Haxxlers Füße.


----------



## Nawato (15. Januar 2010)

Nach langer Zeit wieder WoW.


----------



## X-Zero (15. Januar 2010)

Ja ich spiele nun auch nach einer Pause mal wieder WoW und finde dass es sich durch den Dungeonfinder schon verbessert hat. Aber ich finde den neuen Trend mir Gearscore übertrieben.

So far


----------



## Garafalo (16. Januar 2010)

Hab mir Command & Conquer 4: Tiberian Twilight vorbestellt. Betakey bekommt man sofort. Das Spiel hat riesiges Potenzial!


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

STO Beta :>

danke Razyl


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

Ich spiel grad die Atari 2D Version WoW Molten Core von so nem Typ^^. Ich schaffs einfach net mit Krieger und Schurker durch... die sind zu shclecht :/. Pala is am imbasten. Danach kommt Priest.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Januar 2010)

wow und divinity2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Januar 2010)

AVATAR (PC)


----------



## Rushk (16. Januar 2010)

Momentan gar nichts mehr so aktiv, ich bin im Moment eher auf der Suche nach neuen (kostenlosen) MMORPGS und das hat mich auch in diesen Thread hier verschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deshalb die Frage: Kennt ihr ein paar gute kostenlose Spiele?
Was für mich "gut" bedeutet:
- möglichst ausgeglichene Klassen
- PvP-Möglichkeiten
- Wenn es keine guten PvP-Möglichkeiten gibt wären wenigstens ein paar nette PvE-Raidinstanzen nett...
- Nicht am dauerlaggen...

Das übliche halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisherige Spielerfahrungen waren:
-WoW
-RoM
-Flyff
-Requiem: Bloodymare
(- Guildwars, Silkroad & Rappelz oder so habe ich außerdem noch bei einem Freund gesehen )

Von der Grafik her sollte es auch kein üblicher Asia-Grinder sein wie Flyff. Wow, Requiem und RoM - Grafik sagten mir da eher zu.
Der letzte wichtige Punkt wäre für mich das man es downloaden kann und es nichts kostet, da ich keine Lust habe monatlich Geld zu zahlen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, über ein paar Spieleempfehlungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Sin (16. Januar 2010)

@ Rushk: Guck mal im Forenabteil Rollenspiel, bzw MMO allgemein, da findest du viele dutzend Threads, die das Thema bereits behandeln und auch einige sinnvolle vorschläge.


----------



## Rushk (16. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> @ Rushk: Guck mal im Forenabteil Rollenspiel, bzw MMO allgemein, da findest du viele dutzend Threads, die das Thema bereits behandeln und auch einige sinnvolle vorschläge.



Werde ich direkt mal tun, danke dir!


----------



## tschilpi (17. Januar 2010)

Zocke gerade Risen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuuton (17. Januar 2010)

WoW wieder und Borderlands ! ich finde es Genial


----------



## Firun (17. Januar 2010)

COD6 Modern Warfare2(dt.) Multiplayer


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Januar 2010)

grad eben noch gta 4
das spiel macht selbst nach sooooooooo langer zeit noch spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Januar 2010)

Ich spiel Heroes of Newerth


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Januar 2010)

TF2 und Heroes of Might and Magic 5. Und zur Zeit überlege ich mir noch, ob ich mir Global Agenda zulegen werde.


----------



## Meriane (17. Januar 2010)

modern warfare 2 im multiplayer
aber grade bin ich auf so einen gehackten Server gekommen und bin sofort lvl 70 geworden.
Das find ich mal richtig scheisse :/


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

Star Wars: THe Force unleashed


----------



## Abrox (18. Januar 2010)

Spiele zurzeit nochmal Uncharted - Drakes Fortune durch.

Nebenbei versuche ich in allen noch an ein paar Trophäen zu kommen. Mein PSN Level ist echt noch zu niedrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (18. Januar 2010)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl!

das spiel is einfach nur geil. und online machts noch mehr spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2010)

World of Goo entdeckt, verdammt ist das gut


----------



## Bummrar (19. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie dus findest o.O auf ner Note von 1-10 welche würdest du geben <:



10!ich liebe dieses spiel =)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Januar 2010)

mal wieder cod mw 2 multiplayer


----------



## Exicoo (20. Januar 2010)

1. WoW - weil es Spaß macht online mit anderen Leuten zu spielen und in die Rolle eines Charakter schlüpft^^
2. Modern Warfare 2 online - macht einfach Spaß, seine Gegner auszuschalten... mit den vielen verschiedenen Waffen.


----------



## Falathrim (21. Januar 2010)

Immer mal nebenbei Audiosurf - Weils Spaß macht, in populären Songs Weltrekorde aufzustellen, ist gut fürs Ego o.0


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Unreal Tournament 3 :3


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Januar 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> modern warfare 2 im multiplayer
> aber grade bin ich auf so einen gehackten Server gekommen und bin sofort lvl 70 geworden.
> Das find ich mal richtig scheisse :/



Oh mann sowas kann passieren? Das fänd ich auch sehr scheiße!


----------



## kadomer (21. Januar 2010)

Ich zock im moment nen 3D side-scrolling MMO mit dem namen Dragonica.
is auch bis jetzt ganz witzig und ich kanns eig nur empfehlen,wenn man Anime´s mag.


Grüsse aus der Finsternis


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Januar 2010)

Undcharted 2 (PS3) 
H.W.A.X (PC) 

Beides auf meinem Neuen 24 Zoll Voll HD Monitor... der vor einer Stunde vor meiner Haustür war!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (21. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele, sich mit der Schule rumärgern und schlechte Noten kassieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nebenbei mal WoW oder Assassin's Creed 1 + 2 zum zigsten mal durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raethor (22. Januar 2010)

Star Trek Online 
na ok... Beta halt, aber nächste Woche is ja release


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (22. Januar 2010)

Bayonetta : Einfach nur geil, spiel ich zum 4ten Mal durch.
Darksiders: Toll, aber bischen viel Adventure
Red Alert3: Tja Echtzeitstrategie halt, kaum zu überbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Januar 2010)

Hab mir vorgestern Darksider gekauft 

macht echt laune aber zu schnell durch xD ( man muss dazusagen, ich war Krank und das Inet ging nicht.---> dauer 360 zocken ^^ )

Es gibt Rätsel, was mir gefällt, aber zum Glück keine DMC "Geh erst in die Türe, aber ohne die Türe zu benutzen usw" rätsel, sondern leichtere xD
Des gekämpfe macht spaß und die Engel kloppen allemal ;D

die Bosse sin herausfordernd, aber nich unschaffbar...

jaaa und es gibt ne horde an GP für die 360 spieler xDDD 

rundum ein spaßiges Spiel
kann ich nur empfehlen

Edit : und es hat einfach Style ein Ritter der Apokalypse zu sein.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

hab grad the Force unleased durchgespielt

hab aber ned kapiert wer er jetzt war?

jemand da der mich aufklären kann?


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hab grad the Force unleased durchgespielt
> 
> hab aber ned kapiert wer er jetzt war?
> 
> jemand da der mich aufklären kann?



Ich hab nicht das Spiel komplett durch, aber ich denke mal es ist immer die gleiche Person, mit der man Spielt.

Auf jedenfall spielt man am Anfang einen jungen Sith-Ritter, der von Darth Vader gefunden und in die Ausbildung geschickt wurde, um sein Nachfolger zu sein und Jedi-Ritter zu jagen und zu töten.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

erst durchspielen dann verstehst du meine frage richtig^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Januar 2010)

Ich hab bei nem Kumpel Motorstrom gezockt.
Die Typen online sind echt kranke Überpros. Selbst wenn wir fehlerfrei durch sind, waren sie am Schluss ne halbe Minute vorne :/.


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> erst durchspielen dann verstehst du meine frage richtig^^



Dann erstmal eine kleine Frage: Hast du zum Schluss den Imperator oder Darth Vader getötet?


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

ich hab den imperator angegriffen^^


----------



## Ykon (22. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab den imperator angegriffen^^



Jetzt versteh ich deine Frage :>
Und mein Freund aka SW-Geek weiß darauf auch keine Antwort. Nur soviel, dass es ca. 1-2 Jahre vor "Kireg der Sterne" spielt.
Vielleicht sagt dir das was. Mir nicht.


----------



## Meriane (22. Januar 2010)

Er war halt einer der Mitgründer der Rebellion


----------



## Dominau (22. Januar 2010)

kadomer schrieb:


> Ich zock im moment nen 3D side-scrolling MMO mit dem namen Dragonica.
> is auch bis jetzt ganz witzig und ich kanns eig nur empfehlen,wenn man Anime´s mag.
> 
> 
> Grüsse aus der Finsternis



Hab ich auch mal gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (23. Januar 2010)

wenn ich mal die zeit dazu finde (elende klausurphase) zock ich momentan auf der psp vagrant story. absolut geniales spiel, und für 6 euronen quasi geschenkt. kanns jedem, der eine psp oder ps3 sein eigen nennt, nur empfehlen.

ansonsten hab ich vor weihnachten mal borderlands gezockt, da musste der zweite durchgang aber wegen besagter klausurphase ausfallen. und zwischendurch leg ich immer mal wieder ne runde diablo 2 ein, weils neben nem snes-emulator so ziemlich das einzige ist, was auf dem linux, das ich zum arbeiten nutze, ordentlich läuft. war eigentlich ne scheißidee, die sachen da zum laufen zu bringen, jetzt lenken die mich ab und an mal ab.


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2010)

_Daxter fur die PSP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sonst Metroid Prime Trilogie fur Wii ^^_


----------



## Nawato (23. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele Halo 2 und Halo Wars Demo (hab leider kein Geld und muss mich mit der Demo begnügen T_T).


----------



## rovdyr (23. Januar 2010)

Star Trek Online

Aber es haut mich irgendwie nicht so vom Hocker.


----------



## Awadalla (23. Januar 2010)

Shakes & Figet

Davor spielte ich 5 Jahre WoW ca. 5 - 15 Stunden oder auch mehr täglich, wie es sich eben mit der Arbeit einteilen lies.
WoW ist nun Geschichte für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (23. Januar 2010)

Fallout 3 mal wieder Installiert, gefällt mir merkwürdigerweise besser als vor ein paar Monaten und gestern Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising installiert, der erste FPS bei dem ich nicht mit meiner Sniper/Rambo Kombi vorankomm -> gefällt mir sehr gut, jetzt nur noch Takken austüfteln *g*


----------



## Nawato (23. Januar 2010)

Castle Crushers Demo, das Spiel ist einfach so geil ^^ und ich hab kein Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (23. Januar 2010)

CSS, vor drei Tagen totalen Hunger drauf bekommen, bestellt, seit gestern da. ZombieMods rocken <:


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. Januar 2010)

fallout, ösi version "game of the year edition" 

in meinen augen, hammermässiges spiel.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

Spellforce SoP


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2010)

*Hau den Lukas* und die nächste Person die mir sagt, dass er noch 5 Minuten braucht und dadurch der Start des Meetings weiterhin verschoben wird, der wird zum Lukas!

...Ansonsten hab ich gestern wiedermal Civilization 1 gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (25. Januar 2010)

Wie geil ist dass denn? Civilisation war das erste Spiel was mich richtig gefesselt hat! Und immer schön nur Katapulte gebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

davatar rockt die oldschool ecke ^^

ich glaub ichpack mal wieder KKND 1 & 2 raus bzw. ich hol die ganz alten spielesammlungen vom speicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei alt jetzt natütrlich relativ ist :O

ich habe natürlich noch nicht so ein biblisches alter erreicht wie du davatar^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (25. Januar 2010)

Gestern *Darksiders* endlich durch... sehr cooles Spiel, da hat sich der Blindkauf absolut gelohnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*hoff auf Fortsetzung* *hoff auf das apokalyptische Viererpack reitenderdings*_ 


seitdem: *Little Big Planet
*eigentlich hasse ich ja Hüpfspiele, aber das mit dem kleinen Sackgesicht ist irgendwie witzig.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2010)

Naja ich sags mal so: würden die endlich wiedermal ein vernünftiges Civ rausbringen, würd ich das spielen. Aber Civ 3 ist genau einmal interessant und danach totlangweilig und was die aus Colonization beim Civ 3-Colonization-Remake gemacht haben ist einfach nur zum weinen. Aber mal schauen, Atari hat die Rechte ja verkauft, also besteht noch Hoffnung für Civ 4!


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

wenn du so auf strategieklassiker stehst probier doch mal (wieder) Popolus 

edit: oder einfach dem guten alten siedler :/


----------



## Lilynight (25. Januar 2010)

*Mein Charakter geniesst zu Zeit die Welt von HDRO.*


----------



## Sin (25. Januar 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Wie geil ist dass denn? Civilisation war das erste Spiel was mich richtig gefesselt hat! Und immer schön nur Katapulte gebaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich meine, man kann civ 1 original sogar gratis runterladen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, obs nun das original war, oder nen remake...

Spiele momentan "Online Artikel schreiben" sehr spannendes offline rollenspiel mit höhen und tiefen.


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich meine, man kann civ 1 original sogar gratis runterladen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, obs nun das original war, oder nen remake...
> 
> Spiele momentan "Online Artikel schreiben" sehr spannendes offline rollenspiel mit höhen und tiefen.


Jau gibts als Abandonware (also legal kostenlos) beispielsweise auf abandonia.com (allerdings in englisch, keine Ahnung obs da auch ne deutsche Version hat, aber die findet man auch im Netz)
Civ 2 war auch noch super, aber über Civ 3 kann ich echt nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Dominau (25. Januar 2010)

Spiel grad an Prototype dran..

Gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genau sowas hatte ich immer gesucht


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (25. Januar 2010)

Hab unter wiederwillen mit Allods online angefangen...hab wieder ein schrott MMORPG wie Runesofmagic oder ähnlich vergleichbare schlechte f2p spiele...wurde aber total überrascht Allods macht mir schon inder CB mehr spaß als meine aktuellen p2p mmos wie STO AION oder WoW... bin total drauf hängen geblieben


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> *Hau den Lukas* und die nächste Person die mir sagt, dass er noch 5 Minuten braucht und dadurch der Start des Meetings weiterhin verschoben wird, der wird zum Lukas!
> 
> ...Ansonsten hab ich gestern wiedermal Civilization 1 gespielt
> 
> ...



Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch o.O Ich glaub beim 2. oder 3. konntest du deinen 3D Palast immer wieder verschönern, also so Bärenfelle, Säulen etc, ey dieses Spiel hab ich gezockt bis zum geht nichtmehr o.O


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

_Mother 3 xD n Klassiker ^^_


----------



## ElectroRob (27. Januar 2010)

Habe gerade Darksiders angefangen...


----------



## Abrox (27. Januar 2010)

Da es keine Möglichkeit gibt bei der PS3 Trophäen zu übernehmen (uner anderem ne Platin Trophäe bei RE5) muss ich um mein PSN Level zu steigern mal Spiele durchspielen.

Ich lass mir grad den Hintern bei Street Fighter 4 versohlen.

Warum?

Weil ich nur auf Leute treffe die den härtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad Blind und Perfect abschliessen. Ich hab jetzt auch den Arcade Herausforderungsmodus ausgeschaltet. Da hat man den Endboss auf dem härtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad auf 3% kommt ein neuer Herausforderer (Haare könnt ich mir da raufen) Kommt einer hinein. Ich mit nem Charge Charakter (In dem Fall wars Balrog [oder für unsere Japanversionisten M.(ike) Bison]) und die natürlich mit irgend nem Spammer.

Ich will mal jemanden in meiner Kragenweite dass ich mal ne Chance habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (27. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Dragon Age: Origins

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## mirror-egg (27. Januar 2010)

Da ja in den nächsten Tagen Mass Effect 2 kommt. Habe ich mir Montag endlich mal Mass effect 1 geholt und bin jetzt gerade eifrig dabei. Sonst noch ein wenig WoW, aber nur noch wenig.


----------



## Nawato (27. Januar 2010)

Ich bin gerade auf Entzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also spiel ich gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja eigentlich nicht auf Entzug eher hab ich gerade keine Lust drauf ^^


----------



## Meriane (28. Januar 2010)

Mass Effect 2 ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so geil das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (28. Januar 2010)

Same here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wie, einfach nur hammer das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (29. Januar 2010)

Endlich... endlich ist es meins... auch wenn ich nun nur noch 5€ zum Essen für die restliche Woche habe... (Ja, man sollte mich nicht alleine wohnen lassen... x) Zum Glück ist es schon fast Wochenende.)
Nun besitze ich... RISEN. :>
Und spiele es. 
Ich mags. (:
Und nebenbei noch ein bisschen Oblivion auf der XBox, auch wenn mir da solangsam die Ausdauer für ausgeht. Das ist mir schon fast zu viel Fläche zum entdecken...


----------



## Bummrar (29. Januar 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> Mass Effect 2 !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs auch heut gekriegt und ich LIEBE es =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Januar 2010)

ME 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> ME 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eine Frage zu deiner Sigi und deinem Ava, ist das aus Halo Reach ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Januar 2010)

Japp, Avatar ist aus dem Announcement Trailer ausgeschnitten und die Sig aus dem Wallpaper auf der Offiziellen Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Japp, Avatar ist aus dem Announcement Trailer ausgeschnitten und die Sig aus dem Wallpaper auf der Offiziellen Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok dann hab ich noch ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spielt man da eigentlich wieder den ollen Master Chief ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Januar 2010)

Gute Frage, weiß ich grad nicht...


----------



## Nawato (29. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Gute Frage, weiß ich grad nicht...



Naja OK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedenfalls spielt man ja nach dem Trailer n Spartan, der seeeeeeeeeeehr nach Master Chief aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber der Spartan der mich an Ghost aus MW2 erinnert is auch nicht schlecht, ich frag mich nur ob der durch das Muster ne gute Sicht hat.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Januar 2010)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (momentan leider noch ruckelnd, PC muss aufgerüstet werden)


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. Januar 2010)

habe heute mit Darkvoid angefangen ^^ sau geiles spiel nur die die steuerung mit dem jetpack klappt bei mir noch nicht^^


----------



## Nawato (30. Januar 2010)

Ich spiel gerade Mortal Online Beta und ich muss sagen das Spiel ist sau geil, ich hoffe nur die lassen sich noch ein bischen Zeit mit dem Release ...


----------



## Psyonikus (30. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele imoment Wold of Warcraft und Fahrenheit.

World of Warcraft spiele ich da ich etwas neues kennenlernen möchte anstatt diese Action und Ego Shootern,
außerdem muss ich sagen das dieses Spiel sehr gelungen ist aber leider ist immer der selbe ablauf...

Fahrenheit ist einfach klasse ich habe bestimmt ein bis zwei mal ein Schock bekommen dank den Spiel,
bsp. die Szene in der Wohnung von der Hauptperson.


----------



## advanced08 (30. Januar 2010)

Mass effect 2

einfach geil das Spiel.

Leider hänge ich manchmal in irgendwelchen plätzen fest und komm nicht mehr raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann die mission von vorne starten ist blöd


----------



## Bummrar (31. Januar 2010)

advanced08 schrieb:


> Mass effect 2
> 
> einfach geil das Spiel.
> 
> ...



habs grad durchgespielt..episch

und zu den bugs.. aus den meistne kommste wieder raus, dauert nur bissl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach solang da "oben" rumlaufen bis du wieder aufm boden bist xD ansonste..meide es in ecken oder gegen gegenstäde zu laufen....^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Januar 2010)

Jak X.
Nach 3 Jahren spiel ich gerade die Story wieder durch.
Geniale Zwischensequenzen.
Die Rennen sind auch genial, besonders wenn man den Gegner, der vor einem, direkt vor der Ziellinie wegbombt und erster wird.
Das Todesrennen ist sehr sehr geil, da man einfach nur rumballert, während man die Umgebung an sich vorbeirasen sieht.


----------



## Haxxler (31. Januar 2010)

Mass Effect 2 <3


----------



## Dominau (31. Januar 2010)

Global Agenda..
Einfach nur geil.


----------



## Vartez (31. Januar 2010)

Metroid Prime 1, 2 und 3 =)

Wobei bei 1 Steck ich fest, 2 leicht Langweilig und in 3 hab ich es geschaft wohin zu kommen wo man noch garnet hin soll und ich da net mehr wegkommen -.-
Naja ma gucken was draus wird =)


----------



## Abrox (1. Februar 2010)

Ich spiel im Moment MAG (Massive Action Game)

Für mich einer der besten Online Shooter auf dem Markt.

Allerdings weiss ich noch nicht was genau ich Spielen soll...

RAVEN
S.V.E.R.
VALOR

Hinzu kommt die Spezialisierung.

Sieht immo immer so aus:

bis Level 15, delete, Fraktion wechseln, bis Level 15, delete... usw.


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

Zuhause spiel ich aktuell Mass Effect 1 und aktuell Spiele ich "The Day of the Living Work" ein Survival Horror Spiel, ohne Lebensanzeige, ohne Waffen, ohne tötbare Gegner, ohne Speicherfunktion, ohne Level und vorallem (bei diesem Kundenandrang *ächz*) OHNE SINN will frei aber der Endboss hat grade seine Ultimate Attacke gezündet "Schlechte Laune"
aber die Grafik ist geil, vorallem ohne Ruckler...


----------



## Breakyou (1. Februar 2010)

ich spiel immer noch Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wollte mir heute eigentlich die Demo von Battlefield Bad Company runterladen..was reichlich schwer war da das Spiel nicht auf den PC kommt.

Edit//
Falsche Informationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt doch für PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (2. Februar 2010)

Mortal Online - Open Beta.

Derzeit kaum spielbar .. Serverabstürze, lags, jede Menge bugs. Aber es ist noch die Beta!


----------



## Nawato (2. Februar 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Mortal Online - Open Beta.
> 
> Derzeit kaum spielbar .. Serverabstürze, lags, jede Menge bugs. Aber es ist noch die Beta!



Ich komm seit der OB garnicht mehr rein :/ Naja mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht...


----------



## jolk (2. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jak X.
> Nach 3 Jahren spiel ich gerade die Story wieder durch.
> Geniale Zwischensequenzen.
> Die Rennen sind auch genial, besonders wenn man den Gegner, der vor einem, direkt vor der Ziellinie wegbombt und erster wird.
> Das Todesrennen ist sehr sehr geil, da man einfach nur rumballert, während man die Umgebung an sich vorbeirasen sieht.



das ist schon 3 jahre alt oO? hmm ich habe jak 1,2 und 3 gespielt aber jak X war mir zuviel fahrerei und zu wenig jump&run ... gibts da ne tolle story?

also ich spiel warcraft 3 tft,jedi knight und league of legends, aber alles nur um die zeit für diablo 2 ladder reset zu überbrücken..


----------



## Asayur (2. Februar 2010)

So Mass Effect fertig, allgemeine Umfrage: Divinity II oder Venetica oder The Last Remnant? 

Jetzt liegt es an euch^^


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (2. Februar 2010)

ich spiele gerade World of Wacraft


----------



## Ragebar (2. Februar 2010)

Ich hab eben Diablo II aufn Rechner wiedergefunden^^ jetzt hab ich erst richtig bock auf Diablo 3! oder Starcraft2^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Februar 2010)

Heute nach fast einem Jahr Abwesenheit nochmal einen Blick auf *WoW* geworfen... scheinbar hab ich nix verpasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fang ich doch lieber (zur Einstimmung auf bald anstehende Schlachtplatten) mit der *God of War Collection* an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragebar (2. Februar 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Heute nach fast einem Jahr Abwesenheit nochmal einen Blick auf *WoW* geworfen... scheinbar hab ich nix verpasst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



God of War ist eh Nice aber die nackt Szenen langweilen mittlerweile.


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Februar 2010)

Ragebar schrieb:


> God of War ist eh Nice aber die nackt Szenen langweilen mittlerweile.


Nacktszenen??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kenn GoW bisher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...ich laß mich mal überraschen was da kommt.


----------



## Asayur (2. Februar 2010)

Am Anfang wirds dir gefallen, aber mit der Zeit wirds langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (2. Februar 2010)

CoD MW2
Borderlands
Mass Effect 2
Bayonetta
Darksiders
Fallout 3
Assasins Creed 2
Land of Chaos Online (LOCO)
UT 3
Left4Dead 2


----------



## Abrox (3. Februar 2010)

Zwar spiel ich zur Zeit auch MAG, was sich nicht ändern wird, aber:

Dank Gamestop hab ich jetzt ne Demo für Dantes Inferno. Am 12. kommt das volle Spiel und das reicht definitiv um die Zeit zwischen jetzt und God Of War 3 zu überbrücken.


Hab jetzt in den letzten Tagen folgendes wieder fertigbekommen:

God of War 1 (PS3 Version, weil schicker)
God of War 2 (PS3 Version, weil schöner)
God of War - Chains of Olympus
Heavenly Sword (Gerade wenn Bohan in ner Szene ist könnt man sich weglachen.)


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. Februar 2010)

*@Abrox:* Na ich will doch hoffen, daß Amazon es (also _Dante´s Inferno_) pünktlich zum Wochenende liefert, immerhin erscheint es morgen offiziell.
Dafür leg ich den _God of War _dann auch gern erstmal zur Seite... obwohls ja Spaß macht, sich durch die griechische Mythologie zu schnetzeln.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (3. Februar 2010)

Wie morgen? Ich dachte am 12.?


----------



## Davatar (3. Februar 2010)

Gestern ausgegraben: MDK2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Spiel ist recht schwierig einer bekannten Kategorie einzustufen. Am ehesten passt wohl "3D Jump & Run - EgoShooter mit Rätsel-Elementen". In MDK1 wurde die Erde von fiesen Ausserirdischen angegriffen. Die Menschen waren der gewaltigen Übermacht der Ausserirdischen wehrlos ausgeliefert. *Dr. Fluke Hawkins* entwickelte einen Kampfanzug, um den Aliens Einhalt zu gebieten. Doch wer wäre am besten geeignet, die bösen Monster von der Bildfläche wegzuwischen? Natürlich: Der Hausmeister! Also musste sich Dr. Hawkins Hausmeister *Kurt Hectic* in den Kampfanzug zwängen und den Aliens Einhalt gebieten. Kurt konnte schlussendlich den Anführer der Aliens besiegen, worauf diese die Flucht ergriffen.
MDK2 knüpft am Ende der Story des 1. Teils an. Diesmal erscheint ein neuer Bösewicht der Aliens und will die Menschheit erneut unterjochen! Im Gegensatz zum ersten Teil steuert man nicht mehr nur den Hausmeister im Kampfanzug, sondern auch Dr. Hawkins selbst, der beispielsweise nen atomverseuchten Toaster als Waffe missbrauchen kann, sowie seinen treuen Hund *Max*, der 4 Arme hat und daher bis zu 4 Waffen gleichzeitig bedienen kann.
Im Spiel wurde viel Wert auf eine witzige Story gelegt und auch die Kämpfe selbst sind oft recht lustig. So muss man sich beispielsweise von einem Boss fressen lassen und ihm dann von innen heraus die einzelnen Organe beschiessen (klingt widerlich, macht aber gewaltigen Spass!). Das Vorwärtskommen ist nicht immer ganz einfach, da man oft nicht einfach nur wild rumballern kann, sondern gewisse Rätsel lösen muss, um weiter zu kommen.

Die drei Charaktere werden abwechselnd gespielt und haben völlig unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten:
Hausmeister Kurt kämpft nachwievor in seinem Kampfanzug. Der Kampfanzug besitzt unendlich Munition, ergänzt sich aber auch durch ein Scharfschützengewehr, das mit unterschiedlicher (begrenzter) Munitionsart gefüllt werden kann und wird zusätzlich auch durch Fähigkeiten wie begrenzte Unsichtbarkeit, Schnellfeuergewehr, Crash-Dummies und Granaten ergänzt. Der Kampfanzug enthält ausserdem einen Fallschirm mit dem man nicht nur gleiten, sondern auch auf Ventilatoren in die Höhe fliegen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dr. Hawkins braucht kein Glück, denn er verfügt über die Stärke der Wissenschaft! Er kombiniert verschiedene Gegenstände und erschafft sich daraus nützliche Waffen. Wie bereits vorher erwähnt kann er beispielsweise einen Toaster mit einer radioaktiven Flüssigkeit kombinieren, woraufhin er radioaktiv verstrahlte Toastbrote verschiessen und als Waffe missbrauchen kann. Während den Missionen mit Dr. Hawkins kommen die EgoShooter-Elemente regelmässig zum Einsatz, dennoch wird mehr Grips erfordert als beim Spiel mit dem Hausmeister oder dem Hund.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Max ist der treue, 4-armige (6-beinige?) Hund von Dr. Hawkins. Zigarrenrauchend kann er bis zu 4 Schusswaffen gleichzeitig bedienen. Seine Grundpistole enthält unbegrenzt Munition, ist aber vergleichsweise langsam. Neben der Grundpistole kann er weitere Pistolen (mit begrenzter Munition) oder Uzis, sowie Schrotflinten einsetzen. Max ist der Terminator im Spiel und wer auf sinnloses Rumgeballere steht wird die Missionen mit Max lieben!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht ist die Grafik deutlich veraltet. Das ist aber Nebensache, denn das Spiel bietet einen in EgoShootern selten dagewesenen Witz (da kommt höchstens vielleicht Serious Sam ran) und hat alles was man für ein tolles Spielerlebnis braucht: Rätsel, lustige Zwischensequenzen, charismatische Monster und ne gewaltige Menge an Rumgeballere Waffen, wie sie unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten. Interessant ist vor allem, dass man nach jedem Level/jeder Mission den Charakter wechselt und somit stets Abwechslung hat.
Wems zu einfach war, der stellt schnell ne Schwierigkeitsstufe höher ein, denn der Wiederspielfaktor ist gewaltig! 4 unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsstufen bieten wochen- oder sogar monatelange Unterhaltung vom Feinsten!

Das Spiel gibts mittlerweile für unter 10 € beispielsweise bei Steam oder wird vermutlich auch noch wesentlich günstiger über Amazon oder sowas zu finden sein. Ein MUSS für jeden Shooter- oder Retro-Liebhaber!


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. Februar 2010)

Abrox schrieb:


> Wie morgen? Ich dachte am 12.?


Sowohl Amazon als auch ein paar Seiten aus´m Östireich haben es für morgen bzw. teilweise auch für heute gelistet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (3. Februar 2010)

Naja, dann jetzt noch schnell bestellen >.<


----------



## Sin (3. Februar 2010)

Heute auf dem Dachboden wieder entdeckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd mal versuchen ob ich es unter win7 zum laufen bringen kann. Das Spiel war damals richtig geil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (3. Februar 2010)

Werde mich gleich an Word of Warcraft machen. Muss zuerst den Patch downloaden .. Gnuahaha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (3. Februar 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Werde mich gleich an Word of Warcraft machen [...]



Ist das das neue Textverarbeitungsprogramm von Blizzard?


----------



## Apsilon (4. Februar 2010)

jeef schrieb:


> Guildwars
> CS1.6
> und nen bissel Starcraft



Starcraft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs letztes Jahr auch mal wieder installiert und ich war überrascht welch viele Benutzereinstellung das Spiel überhaupt hat *ironie*

Also ich habs gerne früher gespielt aber heute auf den großen Bildschirmen usw macht das kein Spass mehr. Das ist sowas von verpixelt. ^^ Da warte ich auf den zweiten Teil

@Davatar
MDK2 ^^ nie gespielt aber dafür den ersten Teil gespielt. Hat damals sehr geruckelt auf meinem Rechner ^^


----------



## Akareon (4. Februar 2010)

Wah... Vor kurzem erst die PS3 gekauft. Ich bereue nichts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiel gerade Uncharted 1, danach den zweiten Teil.

In zwei Wochen geht es erst richtig los: Heavy Rain erscheint am 26.02, Final Fantasy XIII am 09.03 und God of War 3 am 19.03... Ich brauch eindeutig mehr Freizeit! xD

*
*


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Februar 2010)

GOOOOD OF WAR 3!!!!!!!!!!!!! GIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEV


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Februar 2010)

ich warte sehnsüchtigst auf Bioshock 2 ._.


----------



## Rexo (4. Februar 2010)

_Gerade etwas rumgesurft und auf mein altes Traum game gestossen und sofort gedownloadte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=A2EDJbIyzpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hatte fruher n bissel angst vor dme game ^^


arrg -.- gerade gemerkt das es ne Demo is -.-
_


----------



## Luilu (4. Februar 2010)

League of legends, Dragon Age Origins, CoD MW2, Runes of Magic! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyllo (4. Februar 2010)

ich spiele gerade alords online und wow


----------



## Davatar (4. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Gerade etwas rumgesurft und auf mein altes Traum game gestossen und sofort gedownloadte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das gibts soweit ich weiss noch nicht als Abandonware. Aber auf den üblichen Spieleplattformen kann man das recht günstig kaufen.


----------



## Ragebar (4. Februar 2010)

ein Grüß vom Lichkönig^^ stehen gerade vor ihm 2 Wipes aber wird schon^^ hab eine dickköpfige Gilde^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Februar 2010)

heute zum ersten mal seit 6 monaten wieder wow
echt unnormal wie die leute durch die inzen rennen
keristrasza lag in 19 sekunden am boden...


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Februar 2010)

eine bunte Mischung aus:
Resident Evil 5
Final Fantasy II
Assassin's Creed II


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Bioshock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Auf in den Kampf die Splicer warten schon! *Roarr*


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Februar 2010)

Momentan ne Mischung aus MW1, 2 und der Beta von Bad Company 2. Nächste Woche kommt dann Bioshock 2 dazu und nächsten Monat Assassin's Creed 2 + Bad Company 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (7. Februar 2010)

Gestern Final Fantasy 7 wieder Installiert: Es läuft sogar unter Win7 *hüpf*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich wieder mit Cloud und Tifa unterwegs. Das einzige was ein klein wenig stört, sind die maximalen 640x480 auf meinen flat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Je nach Grösse kann das zu einem Zeiger in der Grösse der Maus (dem Peripheriegerät vor dem Bildschirm mein ich) führen, was doch sehr witzig aussieht *g*


----------



## Sin (7. Februar 2010)

Ich würd mir so gerne ein Remake von dem spiel wünschen.. Ich fand das Spiel war der beste Teil der Serie und eines der besten Spiele überhaupt. Materia, die Geschichte, die Charaktere, Chocobos, Luftschiffe, das Spiel hatte einfach alles.


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Hach ja, schön wärs, in absehbarer Zeit wird aber leider nichts dergleichen kommen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragebar (7. Februar 2010)

Vor 5 Minuten war ich in Lotro unterwegs gerade Diablo2 am spielen.


----------



## advanced08 (7. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich würd mir so gerne ein Remake von dem spiel wünschen.. Ich fand das Spiel war der beste Teil der Serie und eines der besten Spiele überhaupt. Materia, die Geschichte, die Charaktere, Chocobos, Luftschiffe, das Spiel hatte einfach alles.




Ich auch, wollte das spiel immer mal spielen, aber die Grafik ekelt mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Februar 2010)

Super Mario Land 1+2 ^^ ach ich liebe es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (7. Februar 2010)

*Dante´s Inferno*.... heute angefangen und schon durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (7. Februar 2010)

advanced08 schrieb:


> Ich auch, wollte das spiel immer mal spielen, aber die Grafik ekelt mich an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wat? Du gehörst gesteinigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok, das Chardesign mag für heutige Maßstäbe etwas verwirrend sein, aber damals war es halt das erste Final Fantasy in 3D und die Zaubereffekte waren atemberaubend, hatte mir sogar extra ne neue Grafikkarte dafür geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (8. Februar 2010)

Zur Zeit Dantes Inferno.

Einfach und Zelot durch. Spiele grad Infernalisch. Die Zusatz DVD aus der Death Edition steht heut Abend an.


Nachdem ich übers Wochenende auch FF7 auf meiner PSP durchgespielt habe kommt jetzt auch FF8 aus dem PSN-Store dazu.


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. Februar 2010)

Abrox schrieb:


> Zur Zeit Dantes Inferno.
> 
> Einfach und Zelot durch. Spiele grad Infernalisch. Die Zusatz DVD aus der Death Edition steht heut Abend an.


Solltest Du es schaffen, dem angeblich kompletten Soundtrack mehr als jeweils 30 Sekunden aus den einzelnen Tracks zu pressen sag mal bescheid wie. Entweder mach ich da was falsch oder der ist tatsächlich nicht so wirklich drauf wie angekündigt.


----------



## Ragebar (8. Februar 2010)

Gerade meine Hüterin am spiele ^^ Lotro!


----------



## Abrox (8. Februar 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Solltest Du es schaffen, dem angeblich kompletten Soundtrack mehr als jeweils 30 Sekunden aus den einzelnen Tracks zu pressen sag mal bescheid wie. Entweder mach ich da was falsch oder der ist tatsächlich nicht so wirklich drauf wie angekündigt.



Also der Soundtrack ist drauf, dachte eigentlich das der als Musik CD dabei ist. So ist der auf der DvD. Muss ich mal ein paar Programme drüberlaufen lassen. Habs ja schon mit dem Knorkator unplugged Konzert geschafft.


----------



## Thoor (8. Februar 2010)

Ich spiel grade das Spiel "Abschlussarbeiten für die Ausbildung die eig 8 Woche geht innerhalb von 4 Stunden fertig bringen"

lustiges spiel wa ^^


----------



## Davatar (8. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich spiel grade das Spiel "Abschlussarbeiten für die Ausbildung die eig 8 Woche geht innerhalb von 4 Stunden fertig bringen"
> 
> lustiges spiel wa ^^


Dann raus hier ausm Forum und rein in die Arbeit!


----------



## Thoor (8. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann raus hier ausm Forum und rein in die Arbeit!




extra nachmittag frei genommen, ich sitz hier vorm laptop links und rechts meterhoch bücher (du isst doch bücher mit einband oder? komm mal vorbei -.-) und ordner,Motivation = 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> extra nachmittag frei genommen, ich sitz hier vorm laptop links und rechts meterhoch bücher (du isst doch bücher mit einband oder? komm mal vorbei -.-) und ordner,Motivation = 0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Igitt ich ess keine Schulbücher, davon bekommt man Magen-Darm-Grippe, Salmonellenvergiftung und Durchfall


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Februar 2010)

Da ich heute Mass Effect und BF Bad Company bekommen habe spiel ich die beiden Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ME macht süchtig, jetzt kann ich mich kaum noch von meiner Box trennen.


----------



## Perkone (10. Februar 2010)

Mass effect 2, WoW und Red Faction Guerilla.


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. Februar 2010)

Bioshock 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ibbi (11. Februar 2010)

WC3,modern warefare 2 (einzige egoshooter der mir spaßmacht und ich bin eigentlich kein fan von killerspielen),aion bis vor 4tagen und nu wieder WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und tetris



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


supermario und pokemon auf gameboy colour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (11. Februar 2010)

ibbi schrieb:


> WC3




Epic.. mehr nicht.


----------



## Gimli2010  (11. Februar 2010)

Warrock gerade erstmal 10 headshots in der ersten runde ^^


----------



## mirror-egg (11. Februar 2010)

Zur Zeit bin ich noch dabei Mass effect 1 durchzuspielen. Zwischendurch noch ne Runde Bad Company 2 Beta oder Trackmania. Sonst spiele ich zurzeit eher weniger.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2010)

Spellforce - SoP!
saugeil!


----------



## Petersburg (12. Februar 2010)

Ich zocke gerade: BioShock 2 , God of War für die PSP, und Assassins Creed 2


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. Februar 2010)

Gerade *God of War 2* durch... war gut soweit, aber Teil 1 gefiel mir im Ganzen besser. Allerdings wirds nach DEM Ende jetzt dringend Zeit für *GoW 3*...
*_aufKalenderschauund5Wochenungeduldigwartenmuß* _


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (13. Februar 2010)

CoD4:MW MP.
Hab kein Geld für MW2.....


----------



## Deanne (13. Februar 2010)

*Zelda: Ocarina of Time*

Zu geil, dass man das auch auf der Wii zocken kann. Nostalgie pur.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Februar 2010)

z.Z Mass Effect 2 , find das spiel einfach nur zu kurz schon durch^^ obwohl ich teil 1 nicht kenne , und ab mittwoch oder donerstag [font="verdana,arial,helvetica"][size="-1"]*Crysis - Maximum Edition (Crysis + Crysis: Warhead + Crysis Wars) zocken mal sehen wie das game so ist xD*[/size][/font]


----------



## Gimli2010  (13. Februar 2010)

Diablo II, Warcraft III und Starcraft


----------



## Dling (13. Februar 2010)

Bioshock 2; HoN; Warcraft 3; Dead Space;


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Februar 2010)

Spielen aber doch einige WC3^^.


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Februar 2010)

Dragon Age Origins
Anno 1404
Left 4 Dead
M*****t 2 
Bioshock 2
WoW

Vor einigen Tagen/Wochen durchgespielt:

Mass Effect 2
CoD MW
CoD MW2
Tomb Raider Underworld
Star Wars - The Force Unleashed
Death Space


----------



## Dominau (14. Februar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Vor einigen Tagen/Wochen durchgespielt:
> 
> Mass Effect 2
> CoD MW
> ...



Saubere arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin immer noch verliebt in Global Agenda.

Aber grid wars ist auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (14. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele wieder mal Battlefield Heroes.


----------



## Gimli2010  (14. Februar 2010)

gerade gta san andreas am gamen, immer noch ein gutes game. ^^


----------



## Breakyou (14. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich spiele wieder mal Battlefield Heroes.



hätt ich auch wieder Lust..aber hab mein Account verschenkt, Level 21 Commander..
Hab vorhin Left 4 Dead 2 , Killing Floor und Css gespielt..L4D2 ist eindeutig das Beste von denen


----------



## The Paladin (14. Februar 2010)

Ich habe BioShock 2 heute durchgezockt auf Normal. Ich muss sagen, mit den 2 richtigen Plasmiden und genug MG munition werden sogar Alpha Daddies leicht. Naja, ich habe einfach solange gefilmt bis der Schadensbonus gegen sie am höchsten war ^^.

Die 2 Richtigen Plasmide: Scout und Insektenschwarm, ich glaube ihr wisst was ich meine ^^


----------



## Gimli2010  (15. Februar 2010)

Warcraft 3 eben im Battle.net gespielt ging echt prima HeroLine Wars ist einfach nur genial.


----------



## Dominau (15. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> hätt ich auch wieder Lust..aber hab mein Account verschenkt, Level 21 Commander..
> Hab vorhin Left 4 Dead 2 , Killing Floor und Css gespielt..L4D2 ist eindeutig das Beste von denen




LVL 21?!..


hab gestern auch mal wieder BF:H gespielt.. ich fands ziemlich einfach da ich die ganze zeit schon TPS gespielt hab ( Global agenda )
deshalb hatte ich etwas übung.

aber nach so ca 2 runden hatte ich keine lust mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Februar 2010)

Crysis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Februar 2010)

Warcraft III


----------



## Abrox (16. Februar 2010)

Zur Zeit mal wieder intensiv Little Big Planet.

Da gibts immer neuen Content 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei FF7 (Geheimnisse nachholen) und FF8 durchspielen. Bei 8 Mittlerweile CD3, alle Zauber bei allen Charakteren auf 100 gefarmt, nicht einen Zauber benutzt. GF und Zauberkopplungen machen es eh unnötig Zauber zu casten. Warte nur auf 9 im PSN Store. Bin viel Unterwegs, da kann man nicht immer ne Playstation dabei haben. Ne PsP tuts auch.


----------



## QuakeFour (16. Februar 2010)

Zelda Twilight Princess am durchspielen bekomme einfach nicht genug früher schon Link auf N64 und Super Nintendo gespielt^^


----------



## XXI. (16. Februar 2010)

Hab grad das gute alte Trackmania Nations Forever gespielt. Einfach nur gut.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Februar 2010)

Bioshock 2 immernoch, ab und zu MW2 aber keine BC2 Beta mehr, das verdirbt einem nur den Spaß wenn das Spiel erstmal rauskommt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2010)

gib mir den Account! =) wenn du die Beta nicht mehr spielst... 


MW2 und überlege ob ich wieder ME 2 neueanfangen soll...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Februar 2010)

die letzten 4 tage mal wieder borderlands extrem durchgesuchtet


----------



## Asayur (16. Februar 2010)

Im stetigen Wechsel zwischen Bioshock I (zweiter Anlauf, weil heute besch....eidener Weise alle Gamingshops in der nähe heute Nachmittag geschlossen haben... will Bioshock II) und Sacred 2, gerade bei Sacred bin ich mittlerweile zu OP kämpfe sind nur noch fordernd, wenn ich meinen eigenen Char nicht mehr sehe vorlauter Gegner....



&#8364;dit: und zur Abwechslung mal wieder DragonFable *g*


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Sonic und der Schwarzer Ritter bin mit Link,Mario,Luigi und Sonic groß geworden finde sind immer noch mit die geilsten Konsolen Games.


----------



## Asayur (17. Februar 2010)

Eine Frage, wie spielt sich denn das neue Sonic? Gleich bescheiden wie die anderen 3d Teile grösstenteils, oder besser?


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Eine Frage, wie spielt sich denn das neue Sonic? Gleich bescheiden wie die anderen 3d Teile grösstenteils, oder besser?



Viel Besser, und das Gameplay ist auch überarbeitet bekomme davon nicht genug aber das neue Super Mario Galaxy ist auch nicht übel von der Grafik und dem Gameplay.


----------



## Abrox (17. Februar 2010)

Könnt ihr euch an die Zeit erinnern als Sonic schnell war?


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Abrox schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch an die Zeit erinnern als Sonic schnell war?



ja wieso?^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Februar 2010)

CS:S


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Luigi's Mansion gerade die Gamecube und Playstation2/3 am warm spielen ewig nicht mehr gespielt gar nicht so einfach ^^


----------



## Asayur (17. Februar 2010)

Gerade am Bioshock 2 installieren *auf Stuhl hin und her hüpf* will spielen *g*


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Gerade am Bioshock 2 installieren *auf Stuhl hin und her hüpf* will spielen *g*


Bioshock 2 vorgestern auch gespielt finde ist mit einer der besten shooter.


----------



## Morvkeem (17. Februar 2010)

Hab eben das gute alte, alte, alte, [...] alte Freelancer rausgekramt und dabei ein Buch gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (21. Februar 2010)

Zelda Twilight Princess auf der Wii.


----------



## KARUxx (21. Februar 2010)

COD MW 2 und Fallout 3 auf de Xbox.

Ab und zu mal wider Urban Terror aufem PC.


----------



## ElectroRob (21. Februar 2010)

Mal wieder PES2010.
Pokal gewonnen, Chamions League gewonnen jetzt noch 3 Ligaspiele und fertig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (22. Februar 2010)

16:00Uhr Starcraft 2. ( Beta )

18:00Uhr World of Warcraft ICC Raid.

22:00Uhr Warcraft III Battle.net Hero Line Wars.


----------



## Crucial² (23. Februar 2010)

Habe vor mir Bioshock 2 zu kaufen! Sollte ich davor den ersten Teil spielen oder ist das nicht so wichtig?

Bzw. wie ist Bioshock 1 überhaupt?


----------



## Camô (23. Februar 2010)

Metal Gear Solid 4 gucken .... äh spielen ... nein, gucken ist schon richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (23. Februar 2010)

Auf God of War 3 warten...

In der Zwischenzeit als Sackboy Kratos in LBP Community Level unsicher machen.


----------



## Asayur (23. Februar 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Habe vor mir Bioshock 2 zu kaufen! Sollte ich davor den ersten Teil spielen oder ist das nicht so wichtig?
> 
> Bzw. wie ist Bioshock 1 überhaupt?



Wichtig/ Unwichtig musst du wohl selbst entscheiden, die Story hat eigentlich nicht viel mit Teil 1 zu tun, es kommen ein paar "Storytechnische Querschläger" wo du ein wenig mehr über den ersten Teil erfährst, auch einige Charaktere kennst du bereits, wenn du Teil 1 gespielt hast, für die 10€ die Bioshock 1 noch kostet ist es das aber auf jeden Fall wert, sowohl 1 wie auch 2 sind in meinen Augen überragende Shooter mit einer doch recht tiefgehenden Story (wenn man ein wenig die Tagebücher sucht und anhört)

Greetz Asa


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Februar 2010)

_Ich spiel grade AVP3 und muss schon sagen ^^ Rebellion hat nach der langen Pause echt wieder was nachgelegt!_


----------



## Badwitch22 (23. Februar 2010)

also ich bin ja orentlicher und fairer ps3 zocker . ich mach mal ne top 5 :

1. M.A.G.
2. GTA 4
3. Little Big Planet
4. SingStar
5. Bladestorm : Der Hundertjährige Krieg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. Februar 2010)

Dantes Inferno

Ein Hammer Game


----------



## Crucial² (26. Februar 2010)

Danke dir Asa! Dann werde ich mir nun endgültig erst den 1. Teil kaufen, da er wie du schon sagst ja wirklich billig ist.


----------



## Nawato (26. Februar 2010)

Ich spiel fast gar nichts zurzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn dann mal Mortal Online oder WoW.


----------



## Rayon (27. Februar 2010)

Borderlands ... liegt seit Release hier rum, jetzt mitm Kumpel mal den Coop zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und direkt die DLCs hinterher ;D
Und League of Legends mit der Gilde (:
Ansonsten auf der 360 hin und wieder ne runde GTA IV, Fifa10, Assassins Creed 2. Und ab 9. März definitiv Final Fantasy 13!


----------



## Asayur (27. Februar 2010)

Gestern für knapp 35 € die CE von Batman Arkham Asylum abgestaubt -> ein Batman Spiel, wie wir es uns immer gewünscht haben *g*


----------



## Kremlin (27. Februar 2010)

Zurzeit nur League of Legends, was viel besser als HoN ist, wie ich finde.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Februar 2010)

Ich spiel grade DOW II Last stand

echt lustig


----------



## Moruka (27. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele gerade mal wieder Aliens vs Predator 2 und freue mich schon darauf bald den neuen Teil zu spielen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Februar 2010)

grade eben mal wieder cod 6 2 1/2 mal durchgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sehr nettes spiel ^^


----------



## Abrox (27. Februar 2010)

Mal wieder inFAMOUS

Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (27. Februar 2010)

Starcraft 2 bis jetzt, aber bin jetzt schlaffen angenehm Nabend euch allen.

BetaKeys wtf^^


----------



## Symatry (28. Februar 2010)

Allods


----------



## Dominau (28. Februar 2010)

ShadowLuffy schrieb:


> Starcraft 2 bis jetzt, aber bin jetzt schlaffen angenehm Nabend euch allen.
> 
> Beta Keys Wtf^^




wahhhh!! brauch auch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (28. Februar 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> wahhhh!! brauch auch einen



meinen auch erst 3 Tage nach Beta beginn bekommen, Geduld vielleicht wird es ja noch.


----------



## layout123 (28. Februar 2010)

Genau das gleiche wie die letzten 6 Jahre auch, CS:S 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Februar 2010)

Habe vor ein paar Tagen ein - meiner Meinung nach- recht gutes Spiel wiedergefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TechnoMage

Auch wenn die Grafik nicht die Berauschenste ist, ist es doch ein gutes Spiel.
Mr gefällt das Kampfsystem, das Interface etc. zeimlich gut. Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren
aufgehört weil ich in Level (Kapitel) 5 nie weitergekommen und andauernd gestorben bin.
Ich hoffe das ich dieses mal mehr Geschick beweisen kann.
Es gibt jedoch auch einen Schwachpunkt der mir wieder aufgefallen ist:
Es gibt ZIEMLICH NERVIGE und vor allem Dingen TÖDLICHE Glitches.
Mir fällt gerade nur einer ein: im 3. Level (wozu auch dieses Bild gehört)
gibt es eine Stelle wo man über Brücken laufen muss die man aktiviert hat. Das Problem ist aber, 
das einige von ihnen verglicht sind. Wenn man über sie läuft, kann es passieren,
das man ohne Grund von der Brücke abgedrängt wird. Ins Wasser...und wie alles RPG-Spieler wissen:
RPG-Helden können (ohne einen besonderen Gegenstand gefunden zu haben) nicht schwimmen. 
Also stribt man. So, nun genug davon. Ist wesentlich länger ausgefallen als ich geplant hatte.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Februar 2010)

Oh Technomage hab ich auch noch rumfahren ;D
hab ich immer gerne gespielt 

tolles spiel


----------



## RaDon27 (2. März 2010)

Fallout 3 mit FOOK-Mod und heute bei Amazon.co.uk Battlefield Bad Company 2 fürn PC vorbestellt. Endlich wieder nen klassisches PC-BF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (2. März 2010)

Zur Zeit "The Elders Scrolls IV" Oblivion. Habe mir viele viele Mods runtergeladen aber spiele zur Zeit noch ohne Mods die Hauptstory gemütlich durch.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (2. März 2010)

Ich spiele gerade NFS Underground II.


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. März 2010)

Zur Feier der Ankündigung von CIVILIZATION 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal wieder eine Runde CIV 4.


----------



## Lortox (2. März 2010)

WoW wird nach 3 Jahrn mal bissl Langweiliig 

Dann mal auf 'n Shooter auf der Ps3 umgestieegen 

=) 

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 

Mehr muss man doch dazu nicht sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Nami-Chan (2. März 2010)

Portal spiele ich sehr oft ein sehr schönes Game

Portal I very often play a very nice game



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (3. März 2010)

Derzeit spiele ich gerade Final Fantasy 11 und Forza 3 immer im wechsell.


----------



## Dominau (3. März 2010)

Nami-Chan schrieb:


> Portal spiele ich sehr oft ein sehr schönes Game.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das wollte ich auch schon immer mal spielen. glaub es ich es das nächste mal wo seh hol ich es mir.

aber erster wird borderlands durchgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi


----------



## Abrox (3. März 2010)

Portal bekommst du fürn paar Mücken bei Steam.

Allerdings würde ich dir die Orange Box (UK Import) ans Herz legen.

Warum?

Da bekommt man noch:

Half Life 2 (Episode 1 und 2, Lost Coast incl.)
Team Fortress 2
Portal
Left 4 Dead (weiss nicht mehr obs aktuell noch dabei ist


----------



## Dominau (3. März 2010)

Abrox schrieb:


> Portal bekommst du fürn paar Mücken bei Steam.
> 
> Allerdings würde ich dir die Orange Box (UK Import) ans Herz legen.
> 
> ...



half Life mag ich nit
Team Fortress ist zwar nett, aber währe dann das dritte TPS game. 
Portal ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Left 4 dead ist auch nicht so meins, dafür hab ich KillingFloor.

aber danke für den Tipp, ich kenn ein paar leute die das sicher intressiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neyru (3. März 2010)

Wörld of Warkraft


----------



## Edou (3. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> Wörld of Warkraft



Ich hoffe es is mit absicht so geschriebn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nebenbei..ich auch...naja noch gleich nimmer dann erstma meinem RL widmen. ^.^


----------



## KARUxx (3. März 2010)

Fallout 3 und Gears of war 2 (Xbox 360)


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. März 2010)

Ich habe vor wenigen Tagen mit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der Fortsetzung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



angefangen.

Beide sind meiner Meinung nach sehr, sehr gute Spiele (auch wenn ich mich an die
Grafik von Chrono Trigger erst gewöhnen musste) die ich jedem herzlichst empfehlen kann.


----------



## Nami-Chan (3. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich habe vor wenigen Tagen mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das erste spiel erinnert mich an Dragon Ball
The first game reminds me of Dragon Ball


----------



## Skyler93 (3. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich habe vor wenigen Tagen mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100%ige dragonball nachmache!! dragonball war eh das GEILSTE! ;-)
ich spiele momentan garnichts, ich warte auf morgen, dann hab ich Battlefield Bad Company 2, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 abwarten ist so schwer -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. März 2010)

Nami-Chan schrieb:


> Das erste spiel erinnert mich an Dragon Ball
> The first game reminds me of Dragon Ball



Gibt es einen Grund warum du den Satz nochmal auf Englisch wiederholt hast?


----------



## Nami-Chan (3. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund warum du den Satz nochmal auf Englisch wiederholt hast?



ist so eine Macke von mir
so be nuts about me


----------



## Held² (3. März 2010)

Ich selber zocke gerade Dark Messiah of Might and Magic 

aber momentan bin ich an einer super lustigen stelle wo sau viele Zombies kommen die mich dauernd vergiften ....(und das Gift ist in diesem Spiel verdammt imba -.-*)


----------



## Abrox (4. März 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> 100%ige dragonball nachmache!! dragonball war eh das GEILSTE! ;-)



Das mag daran liegen das das Artwork und Charakterdesign von Akira Toryama ist

/facepalm


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. März 2010)

Zurzeit: 

Thief - Deadly Shadows


----------



## The Paladin (4. März 2010)

Yay, endlich habe ich AvP 2010 gekauft. Aliens und Predatoren, fürchtet mich


----------



## Bummrar (4. März 2010)

YES vor 5 minuten sind assassins creed 2 und bad company 2 angekommen! <33333


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

Ich spiele im moment Die Sims 3
At the moment I'm playing The Sims 3


----------



## Neyru (4. März 2010)

ich spiele WoW


Nami-Chan schrieb:


> Ich spiele im moment Die Sims 3
> At the moment I'm playing The Sims 3



Warum schreibst du immer alles auf Deutsch und auf Englisch?
Why are you writing everything in german and english?
Perche stai scrivendo tutto in tedesco e in inglese?
Pourquoi tu ecrit tout en anglais et l'allemand?
&#12394;&#12380;&#12354;&#12394;&#12383;&#12399;&#33521;&#35486;&#12392;&#12489;&#12452;&#12484;&#35486;&#12391;&#12377;&#12409;&#12390;&#12434;&#26360;&#12367;&#12398;&#12391;&#12377;&#12363;&#65311;


----------



## XXI. (4. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> ich spiele WoW
> 
> 
> Warum schreibst du immer alles auf Deutsch und auf Englisch?
> ...



Weil es eine "Macke" von ihm ist, die er seltsamerweise nicht abstellen kann, denn kein Mensch schreibt so instinktiv, dass er selber nicht mitkreigt was er schreibt....


----------



## Neyru (4. März 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Weil es eine "Macke" von ihm ist, die er seltsamerweise nicht abstellen kann, denn kein Mensch schreibt so instinktiv, dass er selber nicht mitkreigt was er schreibt....



vielleicht dient es auch als übungszweck? interessiert mich nur..


----------



## Rayon (4. März 2010)

Kann Borderlands wärmstens empfehlen, als nächstes kommen sämtliche DLCs dran. Nebenher halt immer mal wieder ne Runde League of Legends :>


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> vielleicht dient es auch als übungszweck? interessiert mich nur..



ich übe noch mein English
I still practice my English

ich spiele gerade Super Mario Galaxy
I'm playing Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## Neyru (4. März 2010)

Nami-Chan schrieb:


> ich übe noch mein English
> I still practice my English
> 
> ich spiele gerade Super Mario Galaxy
> I'm playing Super Mario Galaxy



achso, ist doch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (4. März 2010)

Würde es sich lohnen, Battlefield Bad Company 2 auf PS3 zu spielen oder lieber aufm PC? PC müsste ich dann aber noch 1-2 Monate warten :s


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. März 2010)

Ich hab mir heute Bad Company 2 geholt...
aber mein drecks bruder blockiert mit seiner alten den Fernsehr -.-


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (4. März 2010)

ich spiele grade Pokemon Platin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#40845;Nami (4. März 2010)

Ich spiele gerade final fantasy 13
I'm playing final fantasy 13


----------



## Akareon (5. März 2010)

&#40845;Nami schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade final fantasy 13
> I'm playing final fantasy 13



Final Fantasy 13 erscheint doch erst am 09.03, also erst nächsten Dienstag. Hast wohl Glück gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heavy Rain das 2te mal durch, tolles Spiel!


----------



## Dominau (5. März 2010)

Immer noch Global Agenda. Das spiel ist einfach nur geil !

Nebenbei noch Borderlands und Portal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#40845;Nami (5. März 2010)

ich spiele gerade Gta san Andreas


----------



## Asayur (5. März 2010)

Nachdem Bioshock 2 und Batman Arkham Asylum durch sind, wieder Borderlands am weiter zocken, aber ich habe so das Gefühl, es geht dem Ende zu...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. März 2010)

Gestern Morgen 

Uncharted 2

Gestern Abend

Uncharted 2 fertig gespielt! 

Bin gerade am überlegen das von gestern morgen zu wiederholen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2010)

AvP(3) Predator Hunt


----------



## &#40845;Nami (6. März 2010)

Akareon schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 13 erscheint doch erst am 09.03, also erst nächsten Dienstag. Hast wohl Glück gehabt.
> 
> Heavy Rain das 2te mal durch, tolles Spiel!



Bei einen Freund der es sich im Ausland vorbestellt hatte
When a friend who had pre-ordered abroad 

ich spiele gerade zelda spirit tracks
I am playing zelda tracks spirit


----------



## Shinar (6. März 2010)

Masseffect 2! Ein unglaublich gutes und schönes Rollenspiel, dass mit Kinofilmen locker mithalten kann (Inszinierung, Spannung).

Weiss jemand von euch zufälligerweise, ob es Balur Gat 1/2 irgendwo kostenlos zum runterladen gibt? Denn das ist auch von Bioware...


----------



## rEdiC (6. März 2010)

&#40845;Nami schrieb:


> Bei einen Freund der es sich im Ausland vorbestellt hatte
> When a friend who had pre-ordered abroad
> 
> ich spiele gerade zelda spirit tracks
> I am playing zelda tracks spirit



Lass es einfach mit dem Englisch, dein Englisch ist furchtbar.

T: Ich spiele grade Fifa 10, Madden 10 und Bioshock (Xbox 360)


----------



## The Paladin (6. März 2010)

Hey ZAM, sagst du mir deinen Steam Namen, damit ich weiß wen ich gerade umbringe ^^


----------



## Asayur (6. März 2010)

Borderlands Standard Content durch, aktuell auf der to Durchzock-Liste: Two Worlds GotY Edition *g*


----------



## Kremlin (6. März 2010)

BioShock 1. Ich liebe es. &#9829;


----------



## Palatschinkn (6. März 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 - PC MP.


----------



## &#40845;Nami (6. März 2010)

Sims 3 gerade gespielt ist immer wieder lustig


----------



## rovdyr (7. März 2010)

Back to the roots... spiele gerade wieder Meridian 59, völlig legal und mit neuem Client. 
Ich bin ein Link
Rock on!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2010)

Shinar schrieb:


> Masseffect 2! Ein unglaublich gutes und schönes Rollenspiel, dass mit Kinofilmen locker mithalten kann (Inszinierung, Spannung).
> 
> Weiss jemand von euch zufälligerweise, ob es Balur Gat 1/2 irgendwo kostenlos zum runterladen gibt? Denn das ist auch von Bioware...



ME2 ist echt genial, bloß habs leider schon durchgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin grad bei Dragon Age Origins, aber nach den ersten 10 Minuten 
schalte ich dann doch wieder die PS3 an zocke Devil May Cry 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (7. März 2010)

Momentan WoW aber ich warte sehnsüchtig auf FF13 dann is WoW erstma ne Zeit lang gestorben für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (8. März 2010)

Army of two. 40th Day.

Ein recht gut gelungenes Spiel. : )


----------



## &#27177;Chee (8. März 2010)

World of Warcraft und bin gerade mit der Gilde im Arathibecken zwar nur 10/15 Gildies aber es reicht für 5/0 wins


----------



## Winipek (8. März 2010)

Browsergame: die Stämme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (8. März 2010)

Im moment Assassins Creed 1

Kumpe wollte das mal sehen.

Mein einziges manko:

Ubisoft hat für die PS3 keine Trophäen nachgereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (8. März 2010)

passend zum avatar meines vorposters spiele ich aktuell disgaea 2: dark hero days auf der psp. die geschichte kann zwar mit teil eins nicht mithalten, aber trotzdem wahnsinnig geiles spiel (dood)


----------



## Arosk (8. März 2010)

Vor paar Tagen wieder Starsiege rausgekramt und durchgespielt... das war noch geil :>


----------



## Asayur (8. März 2010)

Two Worlds auch fertig, Oblivion muss dran glauben xD


----------



## &#27177;Chee (8. März 2010)

Starcraft 2 Beta ist aber relativ langweilig gehe wohl gleich sleepen


----------



## Matress (8. März 2010)

Ich spiele im Augenblick abwechselnd Tekken 6 & und GTA 4 online.


----------



## &#27177;Chee (9. März 2010)

World of Warcraft gerade mit unseren Classic chars zu 20 in Moltencore, Gildies haben sich schon die ganze woche gefreut zwar nicht ganz so einfach aber sind schon bei Majodomus davor waren wir Zul Gurub


----------



## Lyua (12. März 2010)

_World of Warcraft meine Jägerin  und meine Druiden ._


----------



## Tilbie (12. März 2010)

Oblivion aud meiner PS3, leider gibt es keine Trophäen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (12. März 2010)

Alteractal mit mein 60er Krieger danach wohl noch eine runde Drak´Tharon mit Freunden


----------



## Kronas (13. März 2010)

diablo 2 mal wieder herausgekramt, grad hat mein neuer lv 16 necromancer andariel geowned!^^


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (13. März 2010)

Dante's Inferno und Undead Knights


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. März 2010)

Ich spiel ma wieder ne runde HoN


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (14. März 2010)

Ich spiele gerade World of Warcraft ich bin gerade in Tyrs Hand am Farmen danach gehe ich wohl noch in die Kriegshymnenschlucht.


----------



## Skatero (14. März 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## mastergamer (14. März 2010)

World of Warcraft; Horde. <3


----------



## Razyl (14. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Battlefield Bad Company 2



Ebenso :-)


----------



## XXI. (14. März 2010)

R.U.S.E. Beta 

Mir machts irgendwie echt Spass^^


----------



## painschkes (14. März 2010)

_Hab nur 2 Spiele aufm iMac (zur Zeit)..MW2 und Borderlands..spiele jetzt grad MW2 und danach Borderlands :-)_


----------



## Dominau (15. März 2010)

Momentan Borderlands und Mini Ninjas !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




XXI. schrieb:


> R.U.S.E. Beta



Hab mich mir auch mal gezogen.. aber ich verlier immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> R.U.S.E. Beta




Bin ich auch grad am saugen, bin gespannt wie es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (15. März 2010)

Trotz meiner vorherigen Zweifel spiele ich, weil mein Bruder es gekauft hat, Final Fantasy 13.

Im vergleich zu FF12 kann man es schon wieder ein Final Fantasy nennen.


Es gibt zwar immer noch ein paar Sachen die mich stören, wie Automatische Angriffssequenzen, die ich zu 50 % vermeide das Levelsystem, das nicht schlecht ist, aber nicht mehr wirklich Levelorientier ist, die fehlenden Random Encounter, die durch das Kampfsystem und den Aufbau der Fähigkeiten aber wohl knallhart gewesen wären, wenn nicht sogar frustrierend und zu guter letzt das man immer nur einen Charakter spielt, ist das Spiel schon sehr actionlastig.

Ich hab die PS3 Version und hab im direkten Vergleich mit den selben Fernsehern feststellen können, das es schon deutlich schicker aussieht. Was mich natürlich ein wenig traurig macht ist die Sache, das Grafisch noch mehr hätte drin sein können, wäre es ein PS3 Exklusivtitel gewesen.

Das merkt man daran, dass die Detailtiefe (wenn man jetzt Uncharted oder auch Heavenly Sword nimmt) in den Nahaufnahmen nicht so viele besondere Merkmale aufweist.

Das kann ich nur auf die weitere Verfügbarkeit für die XBOX 360 zurückführen. Da mir Grafik aber egal ist und sowieso schon genug Zoff zwischen den Fanboys ist, kann ich sagen, dass diese nicht alles ist. Wer viel Zeit aufbringen kann, eine Grundlage für jedes Final Fantasy, ist hier bei nem recht soliden RPG.


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2010)

Mal wieder Warhammer Mark of Chaos ausgepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (16. März 2010)

dies und das hauptsächlich Warcraft 3, aber ab nächsten Dienstag wieder ganz viel Diablo II 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> dies und das hauptsächlich Warcraft 3, aber ab nächsten Dienstag wieder ganz viel Diablo II
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hast du ne ahnung wie und ob man einzelspieler chars ins battle net bekommt bei diablo 2?


----------



## Meriane (16. März 2010)

Ne das geht nicht.


----------



## jolk (16. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> hast du ne ahnung wie und ob man einzelspieler chars ins battle net bekommt bei diablo 2?



mit einzelspieler chars kannst du nur ins "offene Battlenet" (über Multiplyer 2) da wird aber noch mehr gecheatet als im normalen Battlenet, da man im sp ja eigentlich alles kann (sind strikt von einander getrennt)
sry fürs ot


----------



## Galdos (16. März 2010)

Habe mal wieder "GTA: San Andreas" rausgekramt und muss sagen, dass es wieder richtig Bock macht! Nebenher spiele ich noch Schach am und gegen den Computer, sowie ab und zu mal "Herr der Ringe online".


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. März 2010)

Ich hab grade ma Metro 2033 angezockt... kann aber noch nich viel zu sagen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. März 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hab grade ma Metro 2033 angezockt... kann aber noch nich viel zu sagen



Wenn du ne brauchbar Meinung hast dann sag mir unbedingt bescheid !


----------



## Asayur (16. März 2010)

Dragon Age Origins The Awakening und es macht schon wieder unheimlich viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf in den Kampf gegen die Dunkle Brut   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (19. März 2010)

God of War 3.

Gestern um 20 Uhr angefangen, um 04.00 Uhr durch gehabt :O


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

Warcraft 3 auf Schwer und ich hab diesesmal vorgenommen keine Cheats zu benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (21. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> Warcraft 3 auf Schwer und ich hab diesesmal vorgenommen keine Cheats zu benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das war mein guter vorsatz fürs neue jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unreal Tournament 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. März 2010)

Wenn ich es nicht vergesse, kann ich heute APB CB spielen.


----------



## Dominau (21. März 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn ich es nicht vergesse, kann ich heute APB CB spielen.




Hab auch ne einladung bekommen, aber das patchen hat mir zulange gedauert -.-


----------



## Zero Rian (21. März 2010)

World of Warcraft gerade in den Blackrocktiefen unterwegs


----------



## Critical Pain (22. März 2010)

World of Warcraft


----------



## mastergamer (22. März 2010)

World of Warcraft


----------



## Itirian (31. März 2010)

Shadow of the Colossus =)
6 Koloss Down!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. März 2010)

starcraft beta und wow


----------



## Dominau (5. April 2010)

Siedler 7.
Warhammer


----------



## The Paladin (5. April 2010)

@Dominau

Definiere Warhammer genauer:

WAR (Online)
Warhammer das Strategiespiel
Warhammer die Tabletop Figuren
Warhammer Blood Bowl (PC-Spiel)

Also, Choose your Weapon ^^


----------



## Asayur (5. April 2010)

Pala, du hast

Warhammer 40k Dawn of War
Warhammer 40k Dawn of War 2
Warhammer Mark of Chaos
und Warhammer Blood Omen vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (<- geniales Spiel, macht so derbe Spass)


----------



## The Paladin (5. April 2010)

Da Dominau nur Warhammer gesagt hat, habe ich 40 k reihe ausgelassen.

Und Warhammer Mark of Chaos ist bei mir dabei (Strategiespiel)

Warhammer Mark of Chaos ist genial nur die Ladezeiten bringen mich noch zum Suizid.


----------



## Dominau (5. April 2010)

Tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warhammer online und
 Dow 2


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. April 2010)

BF BC 2...


----------



## ibbi (5. April 2010)

wc3 
wow
.......................
würd auch gern sc beta spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (5. April 2010)

Also ich spiele derzeit CoD4, DoW2, FF XIII und BFBC und vllt mal ein wenig ME.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. April 2010)

- Final Fantasy 9 (zum 4000. mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2010)

Just Cause und FFXII


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von den Final Fantasys (1-9, aber bisher nur 6 bis zu Ende) die ich gespielt habe, ist dieses hier DEFINTIV mein Favorit. Geniale Musik, tolle Story und miner Meinung nach tolle Charaktere (Vivi und Cid for the win!).


----------



## Asayur (5. April 2010)

Joar, FF IX ist genial, Vivi for President!

Nur mit Kuja als "Bösewicht" naja, ich mag den überhaupt nicht, ist bis jetzt der erste Charakter aus den FF Teilen, den ich bereist in der ersten Cutscene töten wollte *g*


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Joar, FF IX ist genial, Vivi for President!
> 
> Nur mit Kuja als "Bösewicht" naja, ich mag den überhaupt nicht, ist bis jetzt der erste Charakter aus den FF Teilen, den ich bereist in der ersten Cutscene töten wollte *g*



Naja, ich persönlich fine Kuja besser als die meisten anderen Bösewichte. Der einzigste der mir in den FFs die ich gespielt mehr gefallen hat, ist Kefka aus FF6.


----------



## nectare (5. April 2010)

Ich spiele im Moment Star Wars Battlefront 2.

Und am Donnerstag hab ich mir Drakensang gekauft.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> - Final Fantasy 9 (zum 4000. mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh mein gott wie ich das immer begesitert gezockt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich war ein richtiger profi im kartenspiel^^


----------



## Servon (5. April 2010)

[attachment=10195:2zqc3yb.jpg]

Empire Total War


----------



## Dominau (5. April 2010)

nectare schrieb:


> Ich spiele im Moment Star Wars Battlefront 2.



Das hab ich hier auch noch rumliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das spiel war endgeil, eins meiner ersten games die ich wirklich 
intensive mit meinen kumples gezockt hab.

Das sollten wir auf unsrerer nächsten Lan zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (5. April 2010)

Empire Total War ist einfach Genial

Genau so wie Rome und Medieval 2 Total War (+ Addons)

Medieval 1 Total War ist für mich Solala es lagt ziemlich obwohl mein PC Empire auf Maximum Grafik spielt.

Edit: Ich hasse die verdammte Gegner K.I.. Die lassen mich nicht in Ruhe Kirchen und Puffs für die pöse Bevölkerung bauen die nur wenige Gründe brauchen um zu Revoltieren. Ich wünschte man könnte es irgendwo abstellen das man meine kleineren Städte überfällt. Ich tue das ja auch nicht, wirklich nicht!


----------



## Kizna (6. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3

Mehr brauch ich dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (6. April 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3
> 
> Mehr brauch ich dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen
> 
> ...



Jap, das Spiel ist irgendwie ne Suchtmaschine xD Das hat ich das letze Mal bei FF X ... auch wenn ich das Kampfsystem nich sooooo mag.


----------



## Bitialis (6. April 2010)

Komme wenig zum Zocken und wenn ich mal ein paar Std. zeit habe, isses nur WoW..
Vllt. ganz selten mal ne Runde CS:S mit Kumpels oder n Gather oder so..

edit: und FFXIII wird auch gekauft, aber erst wenns billiger is.. 70&#8364; zahl ich wirklich ungern für Spiele


----------



## Kizna (6. April 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> edit: und FFXIII wird auch gekauft, aber erst wenns billiger is.. 70€ zahl ich wirklich ungern für Spiele




Wenn du eine Kreditkarte hast oder jemanden kennst der eine besitzt, dann kauf dir FF XIII bei amazon.co.uk. Ist um einiges billiger als es in Deutschland zu kaufen und keine Sorge wegen Verständnisproblemen, es handelt sich um die selbe Version wie die Deutsche (hat mich selbst gewundert, der Text war ja schon immer auf englisch, aber das die bei der englischen Version auch einen deutschen Untertitel haben wusste ich nicht. Heist also das Spiel bezieht sich auf die Version der PS3 und ist in ganz Europa das Gleiche)


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

World of Warcraft...ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (6. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> World of Warcraft...ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verbrennt ihn !

ich patch grad All point bulletin.
freu mich schon drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (6. April 2010)

Mich jagt es glatt auf die Insel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, da wird wohl Tropico 3 dran glauben müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (6. April 2010)

Spiele derzeit ....

WoW
Dragon Age Origins
Fifa 09


----------



## Dominau (7. April 2010)

Grow Cube

das spiel ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2010)

Super Metroid!


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

Starcraft 2 die Beta ist echt cool, aber mit der Zeit wird es trotzdem langweilig.


----------



## Tinyx (11. April 2010)

Also neben WoW spiele ich noch The Witcher, Anno 1701 und schaue hin und wieder mal bei Guild Wars vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExtremDoc (11. April 2010)

Ich gönn mir im moment Savage 2


----------



## Smeal (12. April 2010)

95% WoW
5% Star"langweilig"craft 2 Beta


----------



## Deanne (12. April 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> oh mein gott wie ich das immer begesitert gezockt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich fand das Card Game im 8. Teil irgendwie spaßiger. Keine Ahnung, warum. Damals hab ich richtig begeistert gesammelt.


----------



## ArrisRedBull (12. April 2010)

Standartmäßig FIFA 10 und WoW und bald kommt Fallout 3 noch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (12. April 2010)

Torchlight - tolles Spiel und für 20,- Euro eine gute Investition. Diablo 2 Gefühl in schickerer Aufmachung, toll.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. April 2010)

Die Schlacht um Mittelerde

Die Schlacht um Mittelerde II

Der Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs ab 14.04 habe ich endlich  das game was mir noch fehlt^^

Die Schlacht um Mittelerde II  Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs


----------



## Dominau (13. April 2010)

Ich konnte die ganzen blöden ferien Die Schlacht um Mittelerde II Aufstieg des Hexenkönigs ( langer name ) nicht spielen weil ich dachte ich hab die cd
bei meinem kumpel. heute aufgeräumt.. Tada gefunden -.-

naja gleich installiert und mit meinen zwergen alles nieder gemacht !


----------



## Tikume (13. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Torchlight - tolles Spiel und für 20,- Euro eine gute Investition.



Da hat wohl jemand die Steam-Angebote verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. April 2010)

Immer noch BF BC 2 oder Zwischen durch DOD:S


----------



## tschilpi (13. April 2010)

Gerade God of War III durchgezockt (das war episch). Nun geht es weiter mit Uncharted 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (13. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand die Steam-Angebote verpasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nay, ich wollte es mir nicht über Steam kaufen. Ich habe bewußt auf die Hardcover Ausgabe gewartet auch wenn ich da etwas mehr auf den Tresen legen muß.


----------



## Asayur (13. April 2010)

Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core und The Legend of Zelda - The Minish Cap, Handheld Action im Hause Asayur *gg*


----------



## Davatar (3. Mai 2010)

Letztes Wochenende hervorgekramt und durchgespielt: Commander Keen 5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unglaublich wie kurz dieses Spiel ist! Ich hatte das viel länger in Erinnerung...das hab ich damals auf nem 386er gezockt, konnts aber nie beenden, war mir zu schwer ^^ Dieses Wochenende hatt ich Zeit und habs mal in paar Stunden durchgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (3. Mai 2010)

Hab mal wieder Portal und Fable: The lost chapters ausgepackt!

hammer spiele.


----------



## tonygt (3. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder Portal und Fable: The lost chapters ausgepackt!
> 
> hammer spiele.



Ach ja bei Fable kommen errinerungen hoch ^^
Fable war das erste Rollenspiel ich gespielt hab 

Atm spiel ich Dirt 2 total gutes Rally spiel vor allem sehr abwechslungsreich und irgendwie hat man immer das Gefühl das man eigentlich gleich durch sein müsste nur zeigt mir das Game immer an das ich noch net mal 50% hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (3. Mai 2010)

Heavy Rain.

Schon ganz geil inszeniert muss ich sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (3. Mai 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ach ja bei Fable kommen errinerungen hoch ^^
> Fable war das erste Rollenspiel ich gespielt hab
> 
> Atm spiel ich Dirt 2 total gutes Rally spiel vor allem sehr abwechslungsreich und irgendwie hat man immer das Gefühl das man eigentlich gleich durch sein müsste nur zeigt mir das Game immer an das ich noch net mal 50% hab
> ...



<3 Fable das SPiel habe ich sau oft durchgezockt ^^ ist wirklich geil gemacht schade nur das der 2te teil nicht für PC rauskommt :/

mein erstes Rollenspiel war Dungeon Siege ich glaub da war ich so ~12^^


> Heavy Rain.
> 
> Schon ganz geil inszeniert muss ich sagen.
> 
> ...



das würde ich sau gerne zocken leider habe ich keine PS3 und wegen 2-3 Spiele mag ich mir ehrlich gesagt keine Konsole kaufen ~.~


----------



## Breakyou (3. Mai 2010)

Serious Sam HD The first encounter + [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqGEl1JUUac&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## 2boon4you (3. Mai 2010)

Bloons TD 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (3. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Serious Sam HD The first encounter + [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]


Ich glaub es ist Zeit für Feierabend o_O Jetzt hab ich 2 Minuten lang da rein geguckt und mich gefragt wann wohl endlich das Video zu Serious Sam HD The First Encounter startet...dabei gehts in Deinem Post ja um das Lied und nicht das Spiel...also nicht direkt...


----------



## Breakyou (3. Mai 2010)

im meinem Post gings darum das Spiel in verbindung mit dem Lied zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kanns nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (3. Mai 2010)

Spiel etwas Weltkrieg in Gta4 mp free mode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. Mai 2010)

*GTA IV* ...für mich unbegreiflich warum dieses Spiel mit Bestnoten überschüttet wurde.


----------



## Apuh (4. Mai 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> *GTA IV*



Zocke ich auch gerade auf der PS3, ziemlich nett das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (4. Mai 2010)

GTA gehört aber nicht auf den Rechner!


----------



## Kremlin (4. Mai 2010)

wörld of woarcräft


----------



## Asayur (4. Mai 2010)

Ein wenig Devil May Cry 4, ein wenig Allods, ein wenig Runes of Magic, ein wenig Pokémon Smaragd, recht ausgewogen zur Zeit *gg*


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Mai 2010)

Grade SC2 Beta ;D

wuhu bin schon in der Kupferliga rang 25 XD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

hab meine ps1 wieder ausgegraben und jetzt wird erstmal resident evil 1 gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (4. Mai 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Grade SC2 Beta ;D
> 
> wuhu bin schon in der Kupferliga rang 25 XD



WAHH!! Noch einer mit einem Key.. 
warum hab ich keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (4. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> WAHH!! Noch einer mit einem Key..
> warum hab ich keinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab auch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiel zur Zeit CoD: World at War, Zombie mode macht echt fun^^


----------



## tonygt (4. Mai 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> <3 Fable das SPiel habe ich sau oft durchgezockt ^^ ist wirklich geil gemacht schade nur das der 2te teil nicht für PC rauskommt :/
> 
> mein erstes Rollenspiel war Dungeon Siege ich glaub da war ich so ~12^^
> 
> ...



Fable 2 kommt net für Pc raus Wtf? 
Ich dachte die hätten das angekündigt.
Weil sonst müsst ich mir das Game ja für die Xbox holen ^^


----------



## BinaufBlaue (4. Mai 2010)

Fauzi schrieb:


> GTA gehört aber nicht auf den Rechner!



Darum spiel ichs auf der 360 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Mai 2010)

Fauzi schrieb:


> GTA gehört aber nicht auf den Rechner!



SICHER! 

besser als auf Konsole! 

hab gerade Grand Theft Auto Episodes from Liberty City fertig gezockt.. bis auf die beschissene Helikopter Steuerung.. war es 1a! 

GTA IV ist auch Top für PC! ^^ 

und ich hab das Teil auch für PS3.

ach ja seit ich GTA EFLC gespielt habe geht mir der song nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klicken


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Mai 2010)

Mal wieder Fallout 3


----------



## Ralevor (4. Mai 2010)

Star Craft
(ja, das Alte >.<)


----------



## Eremzet (5. Mai 2010)

Ich wechsel gerade zw. WoW und MX vs. ATV Reflex auf der PS3 hin und her.
Leider bekomm ich die PS3 noch nicht über WLAN ins Netz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Mai 2010)

resident evil 1 erfolgreich durchgezergt und jetzt kommt teil 2 an die reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (5. Mai 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 Online - Bald gehts ins erste Prestige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (5. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Modern Warfare 2 Online - Bald gehts ins erste Prestige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin schon im 7ten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber jetzt ist es langweilig geworden..wenn ich jetzt noch was zock dann meistens bisschen Serious SAM HD 
mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (5. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> bin schon im 7ten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Habs erst seit ner Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swoop (5. Mai 2010)

Runes of Magic und World of Warcraft.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2010)

WoW, ab und an mal, wenn's mich reizt, HdRO...

Und im Moment gerne "Age of Mythology", seit ich's auf der Pyramide für 10 Euro gesehen hab ^^ Macht so Fetz...


----------



## Reflox (6. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> WoW, ab und an mal, wenn's mich reizt, HdRO...
> 
> Und im Moment gerne "Age of Mythology", seit ich's auf der Pyramide für 10 Euro gesehen hab ^^ Macht so Fetz...



Also mit der Erweiterung wirds erst recht geil, mit den Titanen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele zurzeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Da es sehr unterschiedlich ist entdeckt man immer neues. Die Abenteuer kann man selber machen vom Motto her "Von Spielern für Spieler". Von der epischen Schlacht bis zum Konzertaufbau ist (fast) alles möglich!


----------



## Falathrim (7. Mai 2010)

FIFA 10 im "Be a Pro"-Modus <3


----------



## schneemaus (7. Mai 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also mit der Erweiterung wirds erst recht geil, mit den Titanen und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hab ich ja ^^ Bin allerdings von der Kampagne her noch in der "normalen" Kampagne, aber bei den Zufallskarten und im Multiplayermodus sind die Titanen schon extrem cool...


----------



## Crucial² (7. Mai 2010)

Age of Mythology ist wahnsinn! Hab ich damals als "kleiner Junge" auch immer gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber konnte da nur immer mit den Griechen (?) was anrichten, Zwerge und Ägypter waren mir zu doof! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> FIFA 10 im "Be a Pro"-Modus <3



Dito, bloß im ManagerModus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Mai 2010)

resident evil 2 is auch fertig ... teil 3 ich komme :>


----------



## co-3 (8. Mai 2010)

Battle of the Immortals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swoop (9. Mai 2010)

Gerade Spiele ich Runes of Magic später spiele ich wohl noch ein wenig Crysis.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Mai 2010)

Grade auch Battle of Immortals ;d


----------



## Razyl (9. Mai 2010)

Mal wieder Jedi Knight - Jedi Academy und ab und zu ne kurze Runde PES 2010 (<3)


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. Mai 2010)

resident evil 3 nun auch fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... jetzt kommt erstmal Resident Eviel : Outbreak dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2010)

Warcraft 3 & TFT Storymodeeeee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (9. Mai 2010)

ich zock im moment Bad Company 2.
Ich muss sagen dass Spiel nervt mehr als es Spaß macht.
Ich hoffe es ändert sich bald.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (9. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich zock im moment Bad Company 2.
> Ich muss sagen dass Spiel nervt mehr als es Spaß macht.
> Ich hoffe es ändert sich bald.



Was nervt den?


----------



## Soldier206 (9. Mai 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Was nervt den?



Wahrscheinlich gehts ihm ähnlich wie Simon von Game One und er bekommt die ganze Zeit aufs Maul ^^ 
http://gameone.de/blog/2009/12/simon-spielt-bad-company-2


----------



## Held² (10. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel ist eine einzige Qual 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich bin schon beim 4ten boss <3


----------



## Breakyou (10. Mai 2010)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich gehts ihm ähnlich wie Simon von Game One und er bekommt die ganze Zeit aufs Maul ^^
> http://gameone.de/bl...t-bad-company-2



genau das!
Er spricht mir aus der Seele..


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. Mai 2010)

resident evil outbreak auch durchgezergt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jetzt kommt outbreak file 2 ^^

und nebenbei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ätzend anstrengend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (10. Mai 2010)

Wer sich freiwillig I wanna be the Guy antut, steht anscheind auf Schmerzen.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (10. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> genau das!
> Er spricht mir aus der Seele..



aso na mit sowas hab ich nie Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bin öffters und den oberen 3. Pionier sei dank xd


----------



## Breakyou (10. Mai 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> aso na mit sowas hab ich nie Probleme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Nervt-Phase ist vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab den Bogen raus. Hab nur die falsche Klasse gezockt.
Pionier RuleZ!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mittlerweile Level 6


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Mai 2010)

Nach fast 97 gespielten Stunden -unterbrochen von einem oberschnarchigen *GTA IV*-Intermezzo- häng ich *Falloubst 3* an den Nagel (obwohl ich sicher noch mehr als 1/4 der Karte zu erkunden hätte) und widme mich mal *BioSchmock 2.*


----------



## Laurania (10. Mai 2010)

*sich dank dem DLC Trials of St. Lucia demnächst wieder mal intensiver mit Dante´s Inferno beschäftigt* Will Lucia spielen! *grins*


----------



## Crucial² (11. Mai 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 - immer noch. Die letzten Level vorm Prestige ziehen sich schon extrem hin! Aber macht mir nach wie vor extrem viel Spaß. Hab auch bisschen was geändert: Zocke momentan mit der TAR-21, die mit Rotpunkt haut richtig rein meiner Meinung nach! Auch auf Distanz gehts so einigermaßen, wobei sie sich schon an "Rusher" orientiert!


----------



## Breakyou (11. Mai 2010)

ich musste grad was für die Schule zum Thema Mittelalter machen.Hab richrig lust auf das allererste Stronghold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gänsehaut *___*


----------



## Davatar (11. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> ich musste grad was für die Schule zum Thema Mittelalter machen.Hab richrig lust auf das allererste Stronghold
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


^^ Da sind mir immer alle verhungert, dann hab ichs aufgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (11. Mai 2010)

Stronghold I ist geil, keine Frage... ABER:

Stronghold Crusader ist noch wesentlich geiler! <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rovdyr (11. Mai 2010)

mal wieder zurück zu Left 4 Dead 2 gekommen... Zombies rocken einfach!


----------



## mookuh (12. Mai 2010)

Metro 2033 ^^


----------



## Perkone (12. Mai 2010)

Torchlight, BF BC2 und ab und zu kurz WoW.


----------



## Dominau (12. Mai 2010)

Wc3 .. !


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele momentan recht intensiv The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind.

Bin zwar nur Level 1, aber es kann sich nurnoch um Jahre handeln bis ich mit Bloodmoon (2.Erweiterung für die die es nicht wissen) fertig bin!


----------



## Soladra (12. Mai 2010)

Borderland 

mein erster egoshoter


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Borderland
> 
> mein erster egoshoter



Das ist ab 18, das darfst du noch gar nicht spielen :S


----------



## Soladra (12. Mai 2010)

Glaubst du etwa, das juckt mich irgendwie auf entferntester Weise?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr seeeeeeeeehr eigenartiges Spiel, aber ich mag es irgendwie ... aber 18+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. Mai 2010)

Auch habenwill!


----------



## BinaufBlaue (13. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Auch habenwill!



nein du bist keine 18!


----------



## Makalvian (13. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wieder STALKER , aber auch ab 18+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde ich mir auch gerne holen, ist auch so schön günstig. Leider vergeht mir bei Rollenspielen mit solchen Ausmaßen irgendwann der Spaß, genauso wie bei Fallout 3


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Mai 2010)

öhm AC II ^^ seit gestern und Heute Fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Würde ich mir auch gerne holen, ist auch so schön günstig. Leider vergeht mir bei Rollenspielen mit solchen Ausmaßen irgendwann der Spaß, genauso wie bei Fallout 3



Von der Story her oder von der Spieldauer ? Also mir gefällt es sehr.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Mai 2010)

Spieldauer. 

Fallout 3 z.B. macht mir sehr viel Spaß aber es wird einfach irgendwann öde, so viel Laufen und so. Da braucht man manchmal für eine Aufgabe mehr als ne halbe Stunde. Ich fühle mich da so alleingelassen, überhaupt nicht fest eingebunden in den Spielablauf.... aber ich schätze gerade das macht Rollenspiele aus^^


----------



## tonygt (14. Mai 2010)

Grad mal wieder Risen rausgekramt und von vorne angefangen will die Story mal als Magier spielen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2010)

STALKER wird langsam ein bisschen zuviel, daher kram ich mal wieder ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (14. Mai 2010)

League of Legends und eben mal wieder BattleForge installiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (14. Mai 2010)

ebenfalls league of legends.


----------



## Held² (14. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> STALKER wird langsam ein bisschen zuviel, daher kram ich mal wieder ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich zocke auch wieeder Mass Effect 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Spiel ist einfach nur genial 

hoffentlich wird der 3te teil richtig Episch ich kann kaum erwarten wenn man alles über den Unbekannten und Co erfährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Mai 2010)

Allods auf dem internationalen Server und das leidenschaftlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (14. Mai 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Allods auf dem internationalen Server und das leidenschaftlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach mal ein Gameplay Video davon bitte. Glaub das Spiel ist interessant.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Mai 2010)

starcraft 2 mal wieder


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sehr seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr seeeeeeeeehr eigenartiges Spiel, aber ich mag es irgendwie ... aber 18+
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh ja
Habs damals auf der Ps3 gezockt
extra aus Österreich rüberkommen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2010)

NFSU2


----------



## Perkone (14. Mai 2010)

Grad ne Runde sins of a solar empire fertiggezockt... Davor Bad company 2. Da is mir was lustiges passiert ^^ Ich steh grad als Sniper rum und visier n Gegner an und drück ab - Genau in dem Moment hüpft einer aus meinem Team vor mir vom Dach runter und genau in den Schuss rein - Teamkill xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Mai 2010)

Scheiss auf Wacraft öhm nö stimmt Farm Craft... ne falsch World of Framcraft... 

World of freiheit... wie war doch gleich der name Hm...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ach ja World of Warcraft


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (15. Mai 2010)

Wieder ein paar runden AoeII


----------



## The Paladin (15. Mai 2010)

Ich habe ne Starcraft 2 Beta Einladung heute gekriegt.

Jetzt muss es erstmal runtergeladen werden (Das wird einige stunden dauern + mein Internet ist äußerst instabil)

Ich kenne die Story von Starcraft nicht, weiß nicht was ich damit tun soll aber mein Cousin hasst mich dafür das ich die Beta Einladung gekriegt habe und er nicht ^^


----------



## TrollJumper (15. Mai 2010)

Zocke zurzeit, SC2Beta, Bad Company2, Anno1404 Venedig, Splinter Cell Conviction, die Age of Conan Trial und n bisschen Morrowind, mal wieder.
Will jemand meinen Invite a Friend Key für SC2 haben? Der soll sich nurmal melden alles weitere Email usw... machen wir dann später aus.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (15. Mai 2010)

Spiel gerade Rubbel die Nudl.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Mai 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Spiel gerade Rubbel die Nudl.



Fusili oder Canneloni?

ich spiel ma wieder Spellborn und lad nebenbei Portal.


----------



## Soladra (16. Mai 2010)

Freelancer


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Freelancer




mit oder ohne Mods? ^^

Ich hab grade Portal durch ( echt super ;D ) und widme mich jetzt wieder SC2


----------



## Held² (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch Portal durchgezockt aber das Spiel war doch leider recht kurz und zu einfach :/ aber trotzdem geiles Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 	R.I.P. Bruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (16. Mai 2010)

Im Moment das unglaublich geniale CoD 4: Modern Warfare, den zweiten Teil davon hab ich hier im Schrank liegen. 360 sei Dank, mein PC schafft grade noch so Trackmania 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst zocke ich im Moment Morrowind, den besten Teil der TES Serie und Blitz - The League 2, das brutalste Sportspiel das es gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. Mai 2010)

Ich habe vorher gerade auch kurz Portal gespielt, aber wegen einem Fehler in der Kammer 19 ist das Spiel abgestürzt und jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr.
Bei mir wurde das ganze Spiel überströmt mit diesen Helferboxen. :s


----------



## Jester (17. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mir gestern mal für 9,99€ Silent Hunter III bei Steam gegönnt.
Auch wenn ich momentan nur versenkt werde, Laune macht es auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Mai 2010)

Gestern nen SC2 BetaKey bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt erstmal installieren und dann mal reingucken, bin schon verdammt gespannt.


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2010)

Commander Keen

Ewig nimmer gespielt, macht total fun^^


----------



## Rikkui (17. Mai 2010)

Ich will Freelancer auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2010)

Inzwischen heißt es SWWT.


----------



## Rikkui (17. Mai 2010)

SWWT?


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2010)

Shattered World
 War Town


----------



## Crucial² (17. Mai 2010)

SC2 Beta Keys sind doch inzwischen auch schon Sand am Meer, oder? Kenne alleine aus meinem Freundeskreis 5 (!) die die Beta Spielen.


----------



## Arosk (17. Mai 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> SC2 Beta Keys sind doch inzwischen auch schon Sand am Meer, oder? Kenne alleine aus meinem Freundeskreis 5 (!) die die Beta Spielen.



Ich hab 3 Stück und es interessiert mich kein Stück... Ich warte (hoffe) lieber auf D3 Beta.


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich hab 3 Stück und es interessiert mich kein Stück... Ich warte (hoffe) lieber auf D3 Beta.



Same, hab auch einen bekommen. Ja.. warte lieber sehnsuechtig auf Diablo 3 *-*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Mai 2010)

In meiner Vorstellung schon Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Mindadar (18. Mai 2010)

ich spiele im mom das Spiel: Wie kann ich meinem chef sehr lange aus dem weg gehen ohne ärger zu kriegen ^^


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (18. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> In meiner Vorstellung schon Red Dead Redemption.



/sign
Im RL im Moment sehr viel WoW, League of Legends, Borderlands, Just Cause 2, usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2010)

Die ersten zwei Spiele bei SC2 gewonnen, dann innerhalb von 2 Sec. "weggebäääämt" , glaube ich nudel mal wieder Guildwars rauf, da kommen dann wieder meine Erfolgserlebnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (18. Mai 2010)

Wie immer Rubbel die Nuddel.


----------



## Nawato (18. Mai 2010)

Ich hab gerade Shattered Horizon gespielt, macht total Spaß, nur leider gibt es nur so wenige Leute die das Spiel auch spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dann spiel ich noch ab und zu mal WAR.


----------



## tonygt (18. Mai 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade Shattered Horizon gespielt, macht total Spaß, nur leider gibt es nur so wenige Leute die das Spiel auch spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie siehts eigentlich atm in WAR aus ist da noch viel los bzw. macht das Game noch fun überleg mit WAR wieder anzufangen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Wie immer Rubbel die Nuddel.



Neues MMO oder eher Solo spielbar !? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (18. Mai 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich atm in WAR aus ist da noch viel los bzw. macht das Game noch fun überleg mit WAR wieder anzufangen



tony will wieder anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klar macht aufjedenfall spaß. finde die unteren T's könnten etwas mehr gefüllt sein,
aber im T4 geht eig. fast immer was. 
Auf Drakenwald gibts aber atm finde ich ein paar community probleme.
einige spieler gehn früh morgens gleich nach ad, versagen natürlich total weil sie zu wenig sind
und später zur primetime kann dann fast niemand was holen wegem underdog system -.-


----------



## Sekundant (18. Mai 2010)

Zocke gerade Venetica und finds total gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (19. Mai 2010)

Spiel wer versteckt sich vor seinem Chef am besten mit God mode bestanden. ^^
Ein tag zwangsulraub xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Spiel wer versteckt sich vor seinem Chef am besten mit God mode bestanden. ^^
> Ein tag zwangsulraub xD



Mein Beileid ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (19. Mai 2010)

resident evil outbreak file 2, resident evil 4 und resident evil code veronica x auch fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



resident evil 5 muss jetzt erstmal für einen tag herhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (19. Mai 2010)

Bad Company 2.
Level 17 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (20. Mai 2010)

Grad SC2 "OH MEIN GOTT ES SIND DIE ZERGS SIE ÜBERNEHMEN DIE WELT!"
Schön wenn man die Gegner so schnell überrennt das sie nichtmal dazu kommen Einheiten zu produzieren aber wenn sie dann eine fliegende Einheit haben lieg ich im dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (20. Mai 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Grad SC2 "OH MEIN GOTT ES SIND DIE ZERGS SIE ÜBERNEHMEN DIE WELT!"
> Schön wenn man die Gegner so schnell überrennt das sie nichtmal dazu kommen Einheiten zu produzieren aber wenn sie dann eine fliegende Einheit haben lieg ich im dreck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zergs > All !


----------



## Magickevin (20. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> zergs > All !



Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (20. Mai 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Bad Company 2.
> Level 17
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



17 und Glücklich da kannst nur nen Pionier Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Breakyou (20. Mai 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> 17 und Glücklich da kannst nur nen Pionier Spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nö.
ich spiel hauptsächlich Assault mit der M16 die ich gestern freigeschaltet hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder ab und zu Sniper Col<3


----------



## BinaufBlaue (20. Mai 2010)

M16 bekommt man mit 16 oder 17? Bin grad Rang 15 mit meinem Pionier.


----------



## Breakyou (20. Mai 2010)

für die M16 brauchst du glaub ich 25 000 oder 32 000 Punkte mim Assault.


----------



## rovdyr (21. Mai 2010)

Portal, weil man es für lau in Steam bekommt...


----------



## Minati (21. Mai 2010)

Allods online. Gestern angefangen - nett, auch wenn's ab und an ruckelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Mai 2010)

sc2 beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immernoch, jetzt endlich auch 2v2


----------



## Akareon (21. Mai 2010)

Sonic Race Drive... oder wie das Spiel heißt. Auf der PS3

Zwar ne 1:1 Kopie von Mario Kart, trotzdem sehr feines Partyspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (21. Mai 2010)

Wieder mit WoW angefangen ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Mai 2010)

Grade SC2 in die Silberliga gekommen ;D

und nu n weng WoW


----------



## BinaufBlaue (21. Mai 2010)

GTA4 Free Mode MP xbox360


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2010)

_portal_


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Mai 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 Mp, Prestige...Prestige.....


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Mai 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wieder mit WoW angefangen ^^



Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (22. Mai 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.



Mit Cataclysm hätte ichs verstanden aber jetzt?!?!?!


----------



## Kremlin (22. Mai 2010)

gothic 3 mit cp 1.74 + qp 4. \o


----------



## BinaufBlaue (23. Mai 2010)

Hab mir red dead redemption bestellt alle meinen das es gut sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dominau (23. Mai 2010)

Würds mir auch holen.. hab aber keine Konsole >.<


----------



## xxhajoxx (23. Mai 2010)

Momentan hab ich wieder ein Tick für Fifa 10(PS3) ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (23. Mai 2010)

Hab gerade Obscure I & II bei mir rumliegen gefunden und habse direkt installiert^^Muss sagen: Holy Shit! In den ~25 min. die ich Teil I gespielt habe, hatte ich schon mehr Angst als in Dead Space insgesamt oO


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Mai 2010)

seit Freitag nur noch RDR! xD


----------



## boonfish (23. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> seit Freitag nur noch RDR! xD



neidisch


----------



## Soladra (23. Mai 2010)

Hab bis eben WOW gespielt, jetzt muss ich leider weg


----------



## Eulun97 (23. Mai 2010)

Also für mich persöhnlich gibz ein spiel das ich wirklich AKTIEF spiele: WoW us geschmackssache aber für mich is das das beste


----------



## born74hl (23. Mai 2010)

Minati schrieb:


> Allods online. Gestern angefangen - nett, auch wenn's ab und an ruckelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie hast du es geschafft, dich anzumelden? ich habe versucht mich zu registrieren, bekomme jedoch leider keine email zum aktivieren. habe auch versucht, mir die email erneut zusenden zu lassen - ohne erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Mai 2010)

Torchlight.


----------



## Dominau (23. Mai 2010)

born74hl schrieb:


> wie hast du es geschafft, dich anzumelden? ich habe versucht mich zu registrieren, bekomme jedoch leider keine email zum aktivieren. habe auch versucht, mir die email erneut zusenden zu lassen - ohne erfolg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei Gpotato dauert das immer eine weile.


----------



## Illuminatos (24. Mai 2010)

Hab vor ein paar Tagen "Star Trek Legacy" wieder gefunden. Geniales Spiel für jeden Trekker


----------



## Soladra (24. Mai 2010)

Lol


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mir Starcraft gekauft. Zum einen, um mich auf SCII vorzubereiten (hab in meinem Leben noch kein einziges Blizzard Spiel außer WoW gespielt^^) aber viel mehr um an der Beta Verlosung teilzunehmen^^.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2010)

Bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich mir nen Monat Spielzeit für WoW zulegen soll, aber irgendwie ka ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Mai 2010)

Race Driver GRID, tolles Spiel, würde meine Graka nicht rumspinnen


----------



## Harloww (24. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wtf, was ist mit zweitjüdischste Spiel gemeint?!
> Das ist sicher irgendein schlechter Vorurteil Witz. <.<



Dauerhaft online sein um den Singleplayer zu spielen? Battle.net Krebs? Kein Lan? Stein-Schere-Papier System?
Naja, dann viel Spaß.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (24. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich mir nen Monat Spielzeit für WoW zulegen soll, aber irgendwie ka ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wart lieber auf Cata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (24. Mai 2010)

Sc2 replay vom letzen Game gucken, hatte so ne geile Win Streak und dann grad verloren...


----------



## EisblockError (24. Mai 2010)

wuuhu

Reaper rush ist so cheesig und funktioniert trozdem immer wieder^^


----------



## P-bibi (24. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin zwiegespalten.. soll ich WAR rerollen, oder meinen WoW- Account weiterführen? D.h. wohl dass ich, da ich mich nicht entscheiden kann, erstmal auf Cod MW2 ausweichen werde.


----------



## Herzinfukked (24. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele seit gester Abend mal wieder Black and White 2, da ich Final Fantasy 13 durch habe (:


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Mai 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Race Driver GRID, tolles Spiel, würde meine Graka nicht rumspinnen



Hey, da wurden mindestens 2 Posts gelöscht. Überwachungsforum ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Mai 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hey, da wurden mindestens 2 Posts gelöscht. Überwachungsforum ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War nur, weil es OT ging, weil sich ein Mitglied hier nicht benehmen konnte.
BT: Smackdown vs. Raw 2010, spielts noch jemand hier? (außer Edou)


----------



## Razyl (24. Mai 2010)

Split/Second Demo und ab morgen o. übermorgen Blur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Mai 2010)

Wie is Split second so?
im Video siehts immer so toll aus, aber isses das ingame auch??

ich mach grade nen Kararaid aus spaß ;D


----------



## Soladra (25. Mai 2010)

Ich soiele grade Bring-deine-Eltern-in-den-Wahnsinn


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Mai 2010)

StarCraft II Beta!


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wie is Split second so?
> im Video siehts immer so toll aus, aber isses das ingame auch??



Es ist wahnsinnig spaßig, besonders, wenn ein Flugzeug dir entgegenkommt und alles explodiert <3 
Wer lust an Zerstörung und Arcade-Racer hat bekommt da einiges geboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lad dir doch einfach die 1GB große Demo


----------



## Minati (25. Mai 2010)

born74hl schrieb:


> wie hast du es geschafft, dich anzumelden? ich habe versucht mich zu registrieren, bekomme jedoch leider keine email zum aktivieren. habe auch versucht, mir die email erneut zusenden zu lassen - ohne erfolg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich habe mich VOR pfingsten angemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein Dad wollte sich auch registrieren, hat ebenfalls keine Mail bekommen. Gut, dass ich noch irgendwo nen 2. account hatte, den er nun nutzen kann.


----------



## Martel (25. Mai 2010)

Tjo: 

Age of Conan hat mich mal wieder in seinen Bann geschlagen.

BattleBLÖD Bad Company 2	-  Nur wenn unser Squad Voll da ist

Alien vs Predator 2010 - kleine gemütliche Runden Predator Hunt, sind immer wieder schön



Iphone:

Angry Birds ( schaffe das aller aller Letzte Level des Updates nicht Woooh)
Galcon   - im internet keine Schnitte... 



Ich suche eine gutes Rennspiel wie damals GTR 2 . irgendwie so mit DTM wäre schön.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Mai 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Angry Birds ( schaffe das aller aller Letzte Level des Updates nicht Woooh)



Ist das das Spiel mti den Vögeln, wo man die Schweine in ihren Häusern kaputt machen muss?
Einer aus meiner Klasse ist mittendrin verzweifelt und packts net weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. Mai 2010)

WOW
Twinkööön!


----------



## Martel (25. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ist das das Spiel mti den Vögeln, wo man die Schweine in ihren Häusern kaputt machen muss?
> Einer aus meiner Klasse ist mittendrin verzweifelt und packts net weiter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja das ist es, bin nun komplett durch ( Arbeit sei dank ^^ ) und arbeite nun da dran alles auf 3 Sterne zu bekommen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Mai 2010)

Immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann einfach nicht mehr aufhören das zu zocken.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. Mai 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^
this

hab ich mir auch geholt :> 
bin schon am überlegen ob ich meinen job kündige xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Mai 2010)

Ich hab meinen Schon Gekündigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (25. Mai 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wie is Split second so?
> im Video siehts immer so toll aus, aber isses das ingame auch??



_Sehr geil :-)

Spiele derzeit mit nem Freund&Bots immer Rennen..wenn er mal 1er und ich 2ter bin und ich ihn in die Luft jage : Lachflash inc! :X_


----------



## Martel (25. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch gekändigt... aber wegen eines besseren Jobs ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Mai 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Ja das ist es, bin nun komplett durch ( Arbeit sei dank ^^ ) und arbeite nun da dran alles auf 3 Sterne zu bekommen.



Würd ich auch gerne haben.... für pc^^


----------



## BinaufBlaue (25. Mai 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gekändigt... aber wegen eines besseren Jobs ^^



Türsteher?


----------



## Martel (25. Mai 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Türsteher?



Naja, der Job hat wenigstens Zukunft ;-) aber nein... auch wenn ich schonmal Leute bei kleinen Konzerten raus ziehen durfte. Damals aber mit der falschen Statur.

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden ob ich die Fachrichtung ändern soll. Von Chemie -> Pornostar oder Zuhälter.. beides ist relativ Krisensicher. Wobei ( wie wir a alle in den buffed News damals gelesen haben ) WoW ganz schön die Pornoindustrie schadet...


----------



## boonfish (25. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Sam_Fischer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Immer noch
> ...



Ich hoffe es kommt morgen endlich an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (25. Mai 2010)

Zum Teil Back to the Roots: Legend of Zelda, Ocarina of Time Master Quest und nebenher ein wenig Pokemon Platin (ich mag die Pokemon Teile irgendwie, machen einfach Spass die ganzen Viechis zu Sammeln^^), ein wenig Banjo - Tooie und Super Mario 64 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (25. Mai 2010)

Warlords Battlecry II !
Kein besseres 2D-Strategiespiel!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (25. Mai 2010)

Anno1404 + Addon^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (25. Mai 2010)

Wie ist das Addon so? 

Eigentlich hat mir das Spiel sehr gefallen, aber das dämliche, dauerhaft freundliche geplapper vom Muezzin ist mir auf den Sack gegangen.
Mit dem Addon ist alles Venezianisch, oder?


----------



## Crucial² (26. Mai 2010)

An die Jungs, die *Red Dead Redemption* haben: (frage von meinem Bruder, da ich das Spiel nicht spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Was hat das immer mit den _"Dein Pferd ist davon gelaufen bla bla... du bekommst jetzt ein neues"_ auf sich?

Vor allem weil das Pferd, dass man neu bekommt, ja meistens voll kacke ist?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Ich spiel superactionhero auf meinem Handy (ein stinknormales Samsung Handy für ca. 60 Euro).
Das spiel ist einfach nur Hammer. Sieht zwar billig aus macht aber sehr viel Spaß!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Mai 2010)

das ist fies, hört auf dieses geile Spiel zu posten! *auch haben will*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Das gibt es ja nicht für PC, oder?


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Mai 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Das gibt es ja nicht für PC, oder?



jaja, streu nur Salz in die Wunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (26. Mai 2010)

Starcraft 2 Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nonameno (27. Mai 2010)

Pokèmon die blaue Edition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Wow ICC Sauerfang


----------



## Reflox (27. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zwar ein Kiddie Shooter, aber trotzdem geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (27. Mai 2010)

Gerade ein wenig Mound and Blade Warband und es macht fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (27. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (27. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^
this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111dreizehn

ich kündige bald wirklich meinen job ... keine zeit zum arbeiten! MUSS ZOCKEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (28. Mai 2010)

Haha, jetzt darf ichs auch endlich schreiben! 

Was spiele ich, ja genau, das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (28. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zam ich will online duell gegen dich und wenn ich gewinne löscht du alle meine verwarnungen und huldigst mir als dein gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Double EXP Wochenende und absolut unspielbar. Nur jedes 5. Spiel startet überhaupt, von denen gehen vielleicht 15% (Unbeweglichkeitsbug)

Härtester Fail in Sachen Multiplayer in der Geschichte der Shooter -.-


----------



## Nebola (29. Mai 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Bild triffts aufen Punkt, G18 und Herzschlagsensor gecampe. Spaß macht das Game trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ja, heute ists total verbuggt, oft kann man nicht laufen, Disconnect, Ping kicks, Connection lost(s), Zeitüberschreitung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Mai 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das Bild triffts aufen Punkt, G18 und Herzschlagsensor gecampe. Spaß macht das Game trotzdem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im Ernst? RARGH! Hab's über Nacht in Steam aktiviert und runtergeladen und mir 'nen Ast abgefreut, dass ich es endlich zocken kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (29. Mai 2010)

Splinter Cell Convictoin und die Starcraft 2 Beta


----------



## BinaufBlaue (29. Mai 2010)

RDR abundzu bzw. gta4


----------



## rovdyr (29. Mai 2010)

Hammerspiel: Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2010)

auch haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Mai 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Im Ernst? RARGH! Hab's über Nacht in Steam aktiviert und runtergeladen und mir 'nen Ast abgefreut, dass ich es endlich zocken kann!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wtf oO das ist schon seit dem Release so und eigentlich auch kein Geheimnis ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> wtf oO das ist schon seit dem Release so und eigentlich auch kein Geheimnis ^^



Nunja ich spiel täglich und abgesehen von laaaangsamen Hosts ab und zu läufts gut. Aber gestern wars unter aller Sau


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Mai 2010)

modern warfare macht mir keinen spaß mehr seit wirklich 90% (das ist nicht übertrieben!!!) mit dieser kacknap waffe g18 akimbo rumlaufen
ich fand diese dual shotguns schon schrecklich aber das setzt dem ganzen wirklich die krone auf
damit kriegt wirklich jeder unfähige nichtskönner kills
meiner meinung nach hätte akimbo ganz schnell wieder aus dem spiel verschwinden müssen


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Die Waffe sieht schon etwas übertrieben aus.
Also sehr unrealitisch was die Genauigkeit der Pistolen angeht im Dauerfeuer.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. Mai 2010)

guckt mal das bild gibt es auch in weiß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


uuuuuhuhuhuhuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Red Dead Redemption > all


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Wuuhuhu das Kack Spiel gibts nicht für pc <.<


----------



## Tilbie (29. Mai 2010)

God of War 1 - 3, hab den ersten schon durch. Muss sagen, es is einfach nur geil!


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wuuhuhu das Kack Spiel gibts nicht für pc <.<



LEIDER!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wuuhuhu das Kack Spiel gibts nicht für pc <.<






Dominau schrieb:


> LEIDER!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Kauf mir den Müll doch nicht für PS3...


----------



## Bitialis (29. Mai 2010)

Den Müll?! 

Da spricht die Unwissenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hammer Game

RDR > All..

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat.. usw. usf.


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> RDR > All..



Nicht für jeden....


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Den Müll?!
> 
> Da spricht die Unwissenheit
> 
> ...



Mexiko macht so wenig Spaß, dass ich seit 2 Wochen nicht weiterspiele.
Nicht grade ein Zeichen für ein "Hammer Game"


----------



## Thoor (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Mexiko macht so wenig Spaß, dass ich seit 2 Wochen nicht weiterspiele.
> Nicht grade ein Zeichen für ein "Hammer Game"



irre ich mich oder gibts das spiel nicht erst seit letzten freitag o.O


----------



## Asayur (29. Mai 2010)

Ich saug mir grade Splinter Cell Conviction (und den ganzen Rest, der Splinter Cell spiele) für 49&#8364; für 4 Spiele lass ichs mir einreden xD


&#8364;ditgrund: 3 +1 =4 nicht 5 xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Mai 2010)

AoC Trial .... bisher eher dürftig.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> AoC Trial .... bisher eher dürftig.



Bin mir auch grad am ziehen... mal schauen...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Mexiko macht so wenig Spaß, dass ich seit 2 Wochen nicht weiterspiele.
> Nicht grade ein Zeichen für ein "Hammer Game"


solange ist es noch nicht draußen ... *fail* ... und ab jetzt wird wohl jedem klar das du einfach nur müll schreibst um negativ aufzufallen ... ads?


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> solange ist es noch nicht draußen ... *fail* ... und ab jetzt wird wohl jedem klar das du einfach nur müll schreibst um negativ aufzufallen ... ads?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weißt.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich habe hier auch ein nichtssagendes bild





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe es gefällt dir


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ich habe hier auch ein nichtssagendes bild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon klar, wer nicht lesen kann und schon bei einem anderen Datumsformat aussteigt ist jetzt überfordert, macht ja nichts. Tu mir aber bitte einen Gefallen, sei nicht gleich so Arschverletzt.
Es sollte dir nur klar sein, dass das Spiel seit 2 Wochen im Internet herumgeistert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Schon klar, wer nicht lesen kann und schon bei einem anderen Datumsformat aussteigt ist jetzt überfordert, macht ja nichts. Tu mir aber bitte einen Gefallen, sei nicht gleich so Arschverletzt.
> Es sollte dir nur klar sein, dass das Spiel seit 2 Wochen im Internet herumgeistert.




Und du solltest mal nen anderen Umgangston wählen, Arschverletzt ist mir auch neu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und du solltest mal nen anderen Umgangston wählen, Arschverletzt ist mir auch neu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was genau passt dir denn nicht? Ohne konkrete Beispiele ist so ein Vorschlag weitgehend wertlos.

Um beim Thema zu bleiben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Schon klar, wer nicht lesen kann und schon bei einem anderen Datumsformat aussteigt ist jetzt überfordert, macht ja nichts. Tu mir aber bitte einen Gefallen, sei nicht gleich so Arschverletzt.
> Es sollte dir nur klar sein, dass das Spiel seit 2 Wochen im Internet herumgeistert.


ich spiele auch schon diabolo 3 ... hier hat du den eindeutigen beweis der keine zweifel offen lässt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> ich spiele auch schon diabolo 3 ... hier hat du den eindeutigen beweis der keine zweifel offen lässt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super coole Story, Bruder! Ich könnte jetzt ein total tolles Bild vom kompletten Release auf verschiedenen Seiten machen, aber googlen kannst du allein.
Du lustiger, lustiger Bube.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Super coole Story, Bruder! Ich könnte jetzt ein total tolles Bild vom kompletten Release auf verschiedenen Seiten machen, aber googlen kannst du allein.
> Du lustiger, lustiger Bube.



ich habe nichts anderes gemacht als du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach nur ein datum gepostet was auf so ziemlich alles hinweisen könnte was an diesem tag passiert ist ... gib dir beim nächsten mal bitte mehr mühe und jetzt hf beim trollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Super coole Story, Bruder! Ich könnte jetzt ein total tolles Bild vom kompletten Release auf verschiedenen Seiten machen, aber googlen kannst du allein.
> Du lustiger, lustiger Bube.



GZ Zum perma bann wenn zam auftaucht :>


----------



## BinaufBlaue (29. Mai 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> AoC Trial .... bisher eher dürftig.



Habs vor ner woche probiert. War aber nach 2min wieder gelöscht kein gutes Spiel.


----------



## boonfish (29. Mai 2010)

Der Release war am 18.Mai in den USA, am 21.Mai international... 
soviel dazu.


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab ich heute bei nem Kumpel gespielt... Super geil, leider habe ich keine Xbox 360/Ps3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> GZ Zum perma bann wenn zam auftaucht :>



Weil ich erwähnt habe das das Spiel seit 2 Wochen im Internet herumgeistert?
Das wäre aber mal ein toller Grund.


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Weil ich erwähnt habe das das Spiel seit 2 Wochen im Internet herumgeistert?
> Das wäre aber mal ein toller Grund.



Ach, unser Harloww, der ja so toll ist, lädt sich einfach Spiele illegal ohne zu bezahlen? Na du bist ja ein pöhser pöhser Bube. Wahrlich, du gehörst zur Elite des Internets.


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach, unser Harloww, der ja so toll ist, lädt sich einfach Spiele illegal ohne zu bezahlen? Na du bist ja ein pöhser pöhser Bube. Wahrlich, du gehörst zur Elite des Internets.



Explizit wurde das nirgendwo erwähnt, Hase.


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Explizit wurde das nirgendwo erwähnt, Hase.



Nicht explizit, aber indirekt hast du es zu gegeben. Da das Spiel nun mal später erschien, als von dir angegeben.


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht explizit, aber indirekt hast du es zu gegeben. Da das Spiel nun mal später erschien, als von dir angegeben.



Dass Spiele vor Release ausgeliefert werden und in vielen Läden bereits zu haben sind, ist dir bekannt?
Natürlich könnte man jetzt den Worst-Case annehmen und mich bannen, was das genau bezweckt weiß ich grade aber selbst nicht.


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Dass Spiele vor Release ausgeliefert werden und in vielen Läden bereits zu haben sind, ist dir bekannt?
> Natürlich könnte man jetzt den Worst-Case annehmen und mich bannen, was das genau bezweckt weiß ich grade aber selbst nicht.



Es dürfte allerdings weit unrealistisch sein, dass das Spiel rund 4 bzw. gar 7 Tage vor Release raus gegeben wird von Händlern. Bei den meisten beträgt die Spanne nämlich zwischen 1 und 2 Tagen.

Zum letzteren: Es bezweckt, dass du zumindest mit diesem Account erstmal weg bist... ist doch toll.


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es dürfte allerdings weit unrealistisch sein, dass das Spiel rund 4 bzw. gar 7 Tage vor Release raus gegeben wird von Händlern. Bei den meisten beträgt die Spanne nämlich zwischen 1 und 2 Tagen.
> 
> Zum letzteren: Es bezweckt, dass du zumindest mit diesem Account erstmal weg bist... ist doch toll.



Ich könnte dir, wenn ich natürlich die Lust dazu hätte, sicherlich viele Fälle von verschiedenen Wall-Marts zeigen die das getan haben.

Weg bin für ca. 2 Minuten, ja.


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir, wenn ich natürlich die Lust dazu hätte, sicherlich viele Fälle von verschiedenen Wall-Marts zeigen die das getan haben.
> 
> Weg bin für ca. 2 Minuten, ja.



1. Du hast weder die Lust, noch kannst du das überhaupt machen ...
2. Und dann wieder und wieder und wieder...


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Du hast weder die Lust, noch kannst du das überhaupt machen ...
> 2. Und dann wieder und wieder und wieder...



http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/06/09/wal-mart-sells-new-metal-gear-solid-game-early/

Eines der ersten Google Ergebnisse.


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> http://www.crunchgea...lid-game-early/
> 
> Eines der ersten Google Ergebnisse.



Wir reden hier nicht von MGS, sondern von Red Dead Redemption...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww versteht für extra alles komplett falsch, behauptet dann es wäre richtig und erst, nachdem er seine Flame Geilheit befriedigt hat löst es sich auf.
Einfach nicht reagieren. Fertig.


----------



## Asayur (29. Mai 2010)

Hört doch bitte mal auf euch die Köpfe einzuschlagen, bringt doch nüx^^

Btt.: Download Fertig, jetzt Zocken


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir reden hier nicht von MGS, sondern von Red Dead Redemption...



Die letzten 3-4 Posts drehten sich um Spiele die das Release-Datum nicht eingehalten haben.
Ach Razyl, wie süß dass du mich so gern hier wegbekommen willst.


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Die letzten 3-4 Posts drehten sich um Spiele die das Release-Datum nicht eingehalten haben.
> Ach Razyl, wie süß dass du mich so gern hier wegbekommen willst.



Mir ging es aber darum, dass du keinen einwandfreien Beweis hast, dass ausgerechnet RDR früher ausgeliefert wurde...


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir ging es aber darum, dass du keinen einwandfreien Beweis hast, dass ausgerechnet RDR früher ausgeliefert wurde...



Und du genausowenig dagegen. In dubio pro reo. Weißt.

UND, WAS SPIELT IHR SONST SO GRADE?


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Und du genausowenig dagegen. In dubio pro reo. Weißt.



Ich kann einen Gegenbeweis bringen: Es gibt keine News darüber, dass das Spiel früher ausgeliefert wurde. Und das ist normalerweise bei großen Titeln der Fall... 
Oder du bist der einzigste auf der Welt der es früher bekommen hat...


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann einen Gegenbeweis bringen: Es gibt keine News darüber, dass das Spiel früher ausgeliefert wurde. Und das ist normalerweise bei großen Titeln der Fall...
> Oder du bist der einzigste auf der Welt der es früher bekommen hat...



Es gibt eine Tonne von Bildern, teilweise inklusive Timestamp, von Leuten die das Spiele tage vor dem Release in den Händen halten.
Zur not darfst du auch wieder zum Thema kommen und mir weitere fragen per PM schreiben, falls es dir wirklich darum geht herauszufinden woher ich das Spiel habe anstatt mich dazu zu bewegen, etwas zu sagen was, falsch interpretiert, zu einem Ban führen kann.
Hasi.
Schatzi.
Mausi.
OK?


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Tonne von Bildern, teilweise inklusive Timestamp, von Leuten die das Spiele tage vor dem Release in den Händen halten.



Eine Frage hätte ich da noch:
Wie kommst du eigentlich von "im Internet herumgeistern" zu Wal-Mart?


----------



## Harloww (29. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich da noch:
> Wie kommst du eigentlich von "im Internet herumgeistern" zu Wal-Mart?



Schneller und einfacher zu beweisen. Reicht den meisten Leuten als Begründung auch aus, Hasi.


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Schneller und einfacher zu beweisen. Reicht den meisten Leuten als Begründung auch aus, Hasi.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das soll dir nun einer glauben?


----------



## Firun (29. Mai 2010)

@Razyl und Harloww

Wenn ihr beide fertig seit  könnten wir dann bitte bitte wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema kommen ? 

Sollte das zuviel verlangt sein müssen wir halt mal eine Verschnaufpause einlegen, aber ich appellieren jetzt einfach mal an euren Verstand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (30. Mai 2010)

Klar Harloww wenn dir das Spiel nicht gefällt, dann isses doch ok..

Trotzdem isses wohl seit langen für die meisten Konsoleros mal wieder ein Super Game..

Ich finds Klasse, genau das was ich nach Jahren von GTA mal brauche.. 50 GTA's bringen keine abwechslung..

Dagegen ein schönes Western R*-Game is mal ne geile sache..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2010)

AoC gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mag an meinem PC liegen, der wohl nicht optimal für das Spiel ist oder an WoW, wodurch man irgendwie voreingenommen ist. Nunja, ich spiele wieder Wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Mai 2010)

öhm... bald mein Neue Gekauft Half-life 2 und Episode 1+2.

so shit das ich mein Half-Life 2 Steam Account nicht mehr weis hmpf.


----------



## Harloww (30. Mai 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Klar Harloww wenn dir das Spiel nicht gefällt, dann isses doch ok..
> 
> Trotzdem isses wohl seit langen für die meisten Konsoleros mal wieder ein Super Game..
> 
> ...



Habe ja nicht gesagt, dass es mir nicht gefällt. Es ist schon ein tolles Spiel, ich finde nur dass sie in Mexiko zu viel falsch gemacht haben.


----------



## EisblockError (30. Mai 2010)

gleich wieder ein bischen Laddern, Beta läuft ja doch länger ;D


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Mai 2010)

Wuu Bin jetzt 2on2 Diamantliga und 1on1 Gold top 10 in SC2 ;D


----------



## Asayur (30. Mai 2010)

Conviction durch (vieeeeel zu kurze Story *gg*), grade Double Agent am Laden und währenddessen Convicton nochmal durchspielen xD


----------



## Makalvian (30. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 tage bis der letzte skill fertig ist


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Mai 2010)

Das Raumschiff sieht aus wie'n Haartrockner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele endlich Modern Warfare 2! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blur ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Mai 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Das Raumschiff sieht aus wie'n Haartrockner.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hab dich gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Moder Warfare dieses Drecksspiel hält mich in seinem Bann >_>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Mai 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Hab dich gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab' das Spiel erst gestern Vormittag installiert, darum bin ich noch so schlecht. ^^ Bin aber total begeistert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2010)

WoW grade auch ein bissl öde ... :/ werd wohl gleich wieder Splinter Cell - Pandorra Tomorrow aufn PC raufnudeln, finde den Teil immer noch genial.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (31. Mai 2010)

Seit dem Wochenende wieder Age of Conan! Ich kann jedem, der es zu Beginn zur Seite gelegt hat, da es keinen Endcontent gab oder schlicht zu buggy war, nur ans Herz legen mal wieder rein zu schauen! Macht richtig Laune!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2010)

Grade am installieren von Splinter Cell 1 und währenddessen überlegen, mir nicht Teil 2 und 3 zu kaufen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (31. Mai 2010)

Ich spiel gerade Overlord Raising Hell und in ein par Tagen fang ich mit F.E.A.R. an... ich hoffe das hat halbwegs was an Horror drinne.


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Mai 2010)

momentan ein bisschen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mir aber vorhin Mass Effect 2 bestellt. Hoffe dass es gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2010)

Combat Arms dieser Kommerz beherrschte Billigshooter....wieso tu ich mir das an?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> momentan ein bisschen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ja, ist es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2010)

Aion, Splinter Cell Conviction


----------



## Reflox (3. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tolles Online Spiel, vom Stil her wie Bitefight^^


----------



## Asayur (3. Juni 2010)

Splinter Cell: Double Agent, Splinter Cell: Conviction, Devil May Cry 4, The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - The Master Quest, Pokèmon Rubin, New Super Mario Bros. DS ^^




Longe Liste, aber egal, Abwechslung muss sein *gg*


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oh ja, ist es.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da Assassins Creed geiler ist als ich dachte muss Mass Effect leider warten.
Und bevor ich Mass Effect 2 spielen darf muss ich erst Teil 1 spielen, hat mir mein Bruder gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann kommt ja demnächst Sniper:Ghost Warrior raus, und Starcraft 2, und Singularity, und Fallout new Vegas, und CoD Black ops, und Diablo, und Medal of Honor, und Starwars the old republic, und Ghost Recon future soldier, und Crysis 2 ..... *Lufthol*... puh, und außerdem hab ich noch Bioshock 2 und Bad Company 2 im Schrank >_<. Kacke das wird ein hartes Jahr xD


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

Trine.


----------



## Breakyou (4. Juni 2010)

Doodle Jump fürn PC :>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Da Assassins Creed geiler ist als ich dachte muss Mass Effect leider warten.
> Und bevor ich Mass Effect 2 spielen darf muss ich erst Teil 1 spielen, hat mir mein Bruder gesagt
> 
> 
> ...



Jop, wenn du ME1 durchspielst kannste deinen Charakter in ME2 importieren, hast dann die ganzen Fähigkeiten usw.

Ist Crysis 2 schon draußen !?!?!?!?!?


----------



## XXI. (4. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blur sucks Split/Second is viel geiler, da machts viel mehr BUMMM!

Momentan spiel ich AC 2 und ich freu mich wie ein Schneekönig auf Assassins Creed: Brotherhood MULTIPLAYER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Juni 2010)

Mathevorlseung. Geiler Multiplayer. Wir zocken gerade PvP, 24 Studenten gegen den Dozenten und alle haben Spaß.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Jop, wenn du ME1 durchspielst kannste deinen Charakter in ME2 importieren, hast dann die ganzen Fähigkeiten usw.
> 
> Ist Crysis 2 schon draußen !?!?!?!?!?



Nein oO Hab doch 'demnächst' geschrieben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Nein oO Hab doch 'demnächst' geschrieben.



Ich hatte letztens ne Werbung gesehen und ich meine sie  sagten "jetzt im Handel" , war aber wohl zu doll von den Effekten abgelenkt, das wird so ein geniales Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens ne Werbung gesehen und ich meine sie  sagten "jetzt im Handel" , war aber wohl zu doll von den Effekten abgelenkt, das wird so ein geniales Spiel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn es Story Mässig wie Crysis 1 ist Schlaf ich noch ein.


----------



## Dracun (4. Juni 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Blur sucks Split/Second is viel geiler, da machts viel mehr BUMMM!



Blur selbst net getestet .. aber Split/Second is schon genial . ...und macht en heiden fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Blur selbst net getestet .. aber Split/Second is schon genial . ...und macht en heiden fun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was spielt den dein Sohnemann so für Spiele? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wenn es Story Mässig wie Crysis 1 ist Schlaf ich noch ein.



Diesmal wird New York von Monstern belagert, die verstecken sich in den riesigen Wolkenkratzern. Also als ich den Trailer sah, bekam ich Gänsehaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Hier ist er http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBwReBKYs2s


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Blur sucks Split/Second is viel geiler, da machts viel mehr BUMMM!



Dafür hat Blur den wesentlich besseren Multiplayer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür hat Blur den wesentlich besseren Multiplayer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kein Ahnung den MP nutze i ja net .. wuhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum wird nicht verraten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was spielt den dein Sohnemann so für Spiele?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja was zoggt mein Sohn .. da er grad mal 3 ist hauptsächlich mit der Duplo Eisenbahn,  mit der Holzeisenbahn, mit seinen Autos ab & an mal wenn wir es ihm erlauben: Mario Kart Double Dash auf der GC, dann eventuell Sonic Mega Collection auf der GC oder SMW auf dem Super Nintendo und ganz ganz selten und dann auch nur 20 Minuten höchstens Panfu auf panfu.de am Läppi meiner Frau,wenn einer von uns beiden dabei ist um auf zu passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und ja er macht sich das schon selber an wenn er an den Läppi darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (4. Juni 2010)

Spiele gerade Grand Theft Auto 4 für die Ps3


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2010)

Deus Ex 1 ... nach langer Zeit mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2010)

NFS World ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2010)

Splinter Cell und Pandorra Tomorrow durch , nun Chaos Theory.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> NFS World ^^



Ich mag dich nichtmehr.

Ist es wirklich so schlecht? Die Trailer sehen brutal mies aus :<


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juni 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Kein Ahnung den MP nutze i ja net .. wuhahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil du es mit "Utorrent" was man im Hintergrund bei deinen Desktop fotos sieht, Iliegal  runtergeladen hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele gerade Half life 2 bin so gegen ende dann Folg Epsiode 1+2 und falls das Valve mitarbeiter list


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich DACHTE IHR WOTLTE JEDES JAHR NE EPSIODE RAUS BRINGEN! ich warte aber schon lange auf Episode 3.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (5. Juni 2010)

Daddeln grad Alien Breed Impact geiles Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flander1974 (5. Juni 2010)

Also ich zocke grad das Spiel SPLIT/SECOND. Endlich mal wieder ein Acaderacer nach meinem Geschmack. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (5. Juni 2010)

Immer wieder *ModNation Racers*... naja, zur Zeit spiel ich weniger, dafür bastel ich mehr Karts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juni 2010)

In 30 Mins spiele ich "Fahrschule" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub heute pack ich meinen alten sega mal wieder aus und dann zock ich seit unendlich langem mal wieder das hier

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtDl-0B5U-g[/youtube]


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Juni 2010)

von *RED DEAD REDEMPTION* hab ich erstmal genaug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt zocke ich mal wieder *FINAL FANTASY VIII*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (5. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür hat Blur den wesentlich besseren Multiplayer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da ich nicht Online Spiele sondern immer nur mit Freunden auf der Couch find ich nich, dass es stimmt weil sich die Leute viel mehr aufregen wenn sie von ner Explosion, nem Flugzeug usw zermalmt werden als wenn da ne Mario Kart Rakete kommt. Und je größer deren Ärger desto größer meine SChadenfreude^^


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich mag dich nichtmehr.
> 
> Ist es wirklich so schlecht? Die Trailer sehen brutal mies aus :<



Ja es ist schlecht.

Zu FF kann ich nur sagen: Mich hat diese Spiele Reihe nie begeistert, macht keinen Spaß. Wenn dann spiel ich Secret of Mana 1 & 2, das macht bedeutend mehr Spaß ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

SoM 2 = win! Weshalb es das für uns westliche Gamer nie gab, bis jemand ein ROM übersetzt hat, werde ich nie begreifen.

Ich führe gerade die Freundin in die wunderbare Welt von MW2 ein. Schließlich muss sie wissen, wie man mit 'ner Schrotflinte hantiert, wenn am Montag ihr Key von Amazon reinkommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> SoM 2 = win! Weshalb es das für uns westliche Gamer nie gab, bis jemand ein ROM übersetzt hat, werde ich nie begreifen.
> 
> Ich führe gerade die Freundin in die wunderbare Welt von MW2 ein. Schließlich muss sie wissen, wie man mit 'ner Schrotflinte hantiert, wenn am Montag ihr Key von Amazon reinkommt.
> 
> ...



Lust ne runde Secret of Mana zu spielen über Emulator? ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

Eiweh! Danke für das Angebot, aber die Emus sind mir dann doch noch eine Spur zu laggy. Habe neulich mit einem Kollegen Golden Axe und Knights of the Round per Emu gezockt und irgendwann waren wir derart asynchron, dass wir in unterschiedlichen Levels rumgelaufen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am PC spiele ich statt SoM lieber La Tale. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Eiweh! Danke für das Angebot, aber die Emus sind mir dann doch noch eine Spur zu laggy. Habe neulich mit einem Kollegen Golden Axe und Knights of the Round per Emu gezockt und irgendwann waren wir derart asynchron, dass wir in unterschiedlichen Levels rumgelaufen sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, es laggt garnicht. Letztens mit Kollege ebenfalls gespielt, null Probleme, null Lags. Und er hat DSL 2000 das nicht mal 2000 bietet xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

Na ja, mein Kollege wohnt in Island - vielleicht lag's am Vulkan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Island ist schon ne Strecke xD Bei uns warens 300 Kilometer oder so.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

Na ja, ich bin auch um die 1000 Kilometer von Dir weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Na ja, ich bin auch um die 1000 Kilometer von Dir weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo bisn du?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juni 2010)

Ich bin in Nottingham. Seitdem zocken nur noch Engländer auf meinem Rune-Server, weil deutsche Spieler dort zu hohe Pings haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2010)

Also ka, ich hab perfekte Pings nach GB... Unser Clan spielt ja auch auf einem Multiplay.co.uk Server, der in GB liegt... 40er Ping oder so...

Hast du nun Lust, mir ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (5. Juni 2010)

Ich versuche Kohll zu Pflanzen. gilt das als Spiel? Ich finds nämlich recht spaßig


----------



## kda (9. Juni 2010)

COD 6
Bad Company 2
WoW
LoL
Warrock

das sind in letzter zeit meine meist gespielten spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (9. Juni 2010)

kda schrieb:


> COD 6
> Bad Company 2
> WoW
> LoL
> ...



Gibts Warrock immer noch?

Habe mit dem Spiel aufgehört als sie im CQC das "Liegen" abgestellt haben. Lächerlicher gings ja nicht mehr.

Erzähl mal bisschen was, was es so neues gibt und so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Juni 2010)

Mass Effect 1, danach 2.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Juni 2010)

grade DOW II last stand ^^


----------



## Arosk (9. Juni 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Gibts Warrock immer noch?
> 
> Habe mit dem Spiel aufgehört als sie im CQC das "Liegen" abgestellt haben. Lächerlicher gings ja nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



Hab auch nur bis Ende Beta gespielt, hat richtig Spaß gemacht dort ^^


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2010)

Team Fortress 2 - das macht voll süchtig. -_-'





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nnuYi-nzE90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Asayur (9. Juni 2010)

Ich bin wieder total vernarrt in FF VIII^^


----------



## Berserkius (9. Juni 2010)

Discworld 2     	der olle Rincewind mit seiner Truhe *lach*


----------



## 2boon4you (9. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hab auch nur bis Ende Beta gespielt, hat richtig Spaß gemacht dort ^^


in der Beta war das Spiel auch noch toll :<


----------



## Healor (9. Juni 2010)

Jetzt gerade im Moment?

Fallout 3

danach noch ein Ründchen

CivCity Rom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ooooooooldschool


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Juni 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Jetzt gerade im Moment?
> 
> Fallout 3
> 
> ...



Musste mit F3 aufhören weil mein Speicherstand flöten gegangen ist. Kein Bock nochmal von vorne anzufangen. Naja, bleibt das Warten auf New Vegas.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juni 2010)

BORDELANDS

Ich liebe liebe liebe es!

Level 43 Sirene, SMG auf 26 

"strip the flesh and salt the wounds"


----------



## Eremzet (10. Juni 2010)

MX vs ATV Reflex auf der PS3

Nach wochenlangem SinglePlayer Training nun endlich auch online.

Ich liebe es


----------



## Davatar (10. Juni 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Musste mit F3 aufhören weil mein Speicherstand flöten gegangen ist. Kein Bock nochmal von vorne anzufangen. Naja, bleibt das Warten auf New Vegas.


Daher nutz ich in den Spielen, die sowas haben (also fast alle mittlerweile) immer das Quicksave und kurz bevor ich das Spiel verlass, den normalen Speicherstand. Hab ich gelernt, als ich in MaxPayne in ner Situation ein Quicksave gemacht hatte, in dem Moment in dem unter mir ein Molotov-Cocktail oder sowas explodiert. Da war ich nach dem laden immer instant tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Juni 2010)

Ich spiel zurzeit noch "Black Sails - das Geisterschiff" so ein Adventur -Rätsel-Spiel


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grade beim Kumpel gezockt... einfach der Hammer, Gardinen zu, alles verdunkeln und dann Alan Wake zocken -> EPIC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. Juni 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Daher nutz ich in den Spielen, die sowas haben (also fast alle mittlerweile) immer das Quicksave und kurz bevor ich das Spiel verlass, den normalen Speicherstand. Hab ich gelernt, als ich in MaxPayne in ner Situation ein Quicksave gemacht hatte, in dem Moment in dem unter mir ein Molotov-Cocktail oder sowas explodiert. Da war ich nach dem laden immer instant tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mache ich auch immer. Habe sogar eine Sicherheitskopie auf meinem iPod. Aber irgendwie funktioniert das Spiel nicht richtig mit dem gespeicherten Stand.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das und das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Juni 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mache ich auch immer. Habe sogar eine Sicherheitskopie auf meinem iPod. Aber irgendwie funktioniert das Spiel nicht richtig mit dem gespeicherten Stand.



Spielst Du das auf ner Konsole? Ich kann in der PC-Version unendlich viele Spielstände anlegen und alterniere immer ein wenig - wenn's da mal einen zerlegt, ist es halb so wild. Habe allerdings keine Ahnung, wie das auf ner X-Büchse oder PS3 aussieht.


----------



## mastergamer (10. Juni 2010)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2010)

Seit 19.00 uhr: NEHRIM - Am Rande des Schicksals


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. Juni 2010)

So langsam bekomme ich Hass auf Mass Effect. Das stundenlange Gerede, Rumgelaufe und ewige Fahrstulgefahre. Und jetzt habe ich ne Stunde lang in diesem Dungeon verbracht und hänge in einer scheiss Stange fest und komme nicht mehr raus. Sehr geil, kann jetzt meinen Spielstand neu laden und eine weitere Stunde meines Lebens ist sinnlos verschwunden. Ich glaube ich lasse dieses dumme Spiel sein.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Juni 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> So langsam bekomme ich Hass auf Mass Effect. Das stundenlange Gerede, Rumgelaufe und ewige Fahrstulgefahre. Und jetzt habe ich ne Stunde lang in diesem Dungeon verbracht und hänge in einer scheiss Stange fest und komme nicht mehr raus. Sehr geil, kann jetzt meinen Spielstand neu laden und eine weitere Stunde meines Lebens ist sinnlos verschwunden. Ich glaube ich lasse dieses dumme Spiel sein.




Mass Effect ist so beliebt eben WEGEN den vielen guten Dialogen, der Story und der Atmosphäre!


WoW hat mich wieder, Mage hochziehen zzt 73 >_>



@Razyl

Wie ist Split / Second so?


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Juni 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Mass Effect ist so beliebt eben WEGEN den vielen guten Dialogen, der Story und der Atmosphäre!



aber bestimmt nicht wegen der glitches


----------



## Lyua (12. Juni 2010)

Cocoto Kart Racer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiikend (12. Juni 2010)

Halo Custom Edition:Halo 1 als reines Online game ;D Extra zum modden und um seine eigenen welten mit (wenn man will macht aber eh kener=) Aliens vollzustopfen ;D
EPIC


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @Razyl
> 
> Wie ist Split / Second so?



Explosiv, grafisch hübsch, pures Arcade - so muss ein Action-Racer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Explosiv, grafisch hübsch, pures Arcade - so muss ein Action-Racer sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Guuut, habs seit der Ankündigung verfolgt, soll ja aber monoton werden nach ner Zeit, stimmt das?


----------



## Razyl (12. Juni 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Guuut, habs seit der Ankündigung verfolgt, soll ja aber monoton werden nach ner Zeit, stimmt das?



Für mich nicht, da ich auf große Explosionen stehe und gerne vieles zerstöre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Juni 2010)

So, ME1 durch nach nem halben Tag Spielzeit. Dachte das wäre ein umfangreicheres Spiel.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juni 2010)

O.o hast du auch die Neben Mission gemacht? nach jeder Mission mit denn Leuten auf den Schiffen geredet? sry kann ich nicht glauben das ME1 nach einem Tag durch ist... bist wohl einfach nur durch gerannt.  







Ich spiele Aktuell BF BC 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (13. Juni 2010)

ME1? Was ist das :x


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Juni 2010)

Mass Effect 1


----------



## Soladra (13. Juni 2010)

Borderlands

BÄM Eiershot!


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> O.o hast du auch die Neben Mission gemacht? nach jeder Mission mit denn Leuten auf den Schiffen geredet? sry kann ich nicht glauben das ME1 nach einem Tag durch ist... bist wohl einfach nur durch gerannt.



so ziemlich, ja. Wollte schnell zu ME2^^


----------



## BinaufBlaue (13. Juni 2010)

Split/second Velocity PC

Hat aber viele Grafikfehler das Game :/


----------



## Asayur (13. Juni 2010)

Retro Games Time: FF VII und FF VIII bin mir am überlegen, ob ich danach wiedermal mit FF IX anfangen soll *gg*


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Juni 2010)

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCTOOOOOR!


Team Fortress 2 steam Free Weekend


----------



## mastergamer (13. Juni 2010)

Battlefield - Bad Company 2. Wie immer. *g*


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Juni 2010)

Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe 3

Tolles Game, Kiregsbären, Attacke!




Uhhh APB vorbestellen oder Split / Second kaufen?


----------



## Trooperus (13. Juni 2010)

CoD 6 Modern Warfare 2

Wieder mit der Ump 45 Rotpunktvisier im Online Modus rumlucken.


----------



## Xondor (14. Juni 2010)

ich spiel blur. macht spaß so zwischendurch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grade durchgespielt, gleich nochmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (14. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habs seit vorgestern in allen schwirigkeitsstuffen durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (14. Juni 2010)

Bin grad am überlegen ob ich Dragon Age oder Risen installieren soll :/
Hab beides grad hier .


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Juni 2010)

Na ja, bei Dragon Age gibt's schwulen Elfensex...


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Na ja, bei Dragon Age gibt's schwulen Elfensex...


Spricht das FÜR oder GEGEN Dragon Age? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. Juni 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Spricht das FÜR oder GEGEN Dragon Age?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gegen.


----------



## Dominau (14. Juni 2010)

Man, das waren ein paar richtig gute Argumente.
Ich installier Risen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Gegen.


Stimmt..... Elfen..... *_würg_*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juni 2010)

Ab morgen 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2010)

Bald Split / Second DD


----------



## BinaufBlaue (14. Juni 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Bald Split / Second DD



geniales Game. Leider k.a wie man sich einen Online Acc anlegt...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (14. Juni 2010)

anno1404 weils einfch von macht^^


----------



## Dominau (16. Juni 2010)

Shadowgrounds Survivor mal wieder durchgespielt ..
Risen


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juni 2010)

Endlich, Split/Second






Boom


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2010)

Spiele jetzt zum zweiten mal ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




.. durch. ^.^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2010)

Grade Red Dead Redemption gekauft für PS3, man bin gespannt wie ein Fuchs...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Whats the matter Bayonetta?


----------



## tschilpi (19. Juni 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Man, das waren ein paar richtig gute Argumente.
> Ich installier Risen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab beides. Beides ist gut, aber Dragon Age ist besser. Risen, wenn du auf Gothic stehst. Das Spiel ist toll, aber nach Kapitel 2 wirds langweilig.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juni 2010)

Das liebenswerte Kleinod 

Braid. 

Kauft es euch! Das Spiel ist es wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. Juni 2010)

Dungeons & Dragons Online


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2010)

http://armorgames.com/play/5766/planet-noevo hihi


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juni 2010)

So, Mass Effect 2 durch. *Best Game ever !*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe da hast du dir mehr zeit gelassen als bei ME1. ;D

ich spiele im Moment PES 2010 (PS3)

So bald mein G35 da ist spiele ich SC:C wieder in 7.1 Sound durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (19. Juni 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> So, Mass Effect 2 durch. *Best Game ever !*



Gz^^ jo das Spiel ist wirklich geil hast du es auch geschafft das niemand bei dir stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juni 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Gz^^ jo das Spiel ist wirklich geil hast du es auch geschafft das niemand bei dir stirbt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



niemand? Ist das überhaupt möglich?

Bei mir waren AlleSquadmitglieder Loyal, alle der Schiffsbesatzung haben ihr Zeug bekommen (Software, Essen, Whiskey) und die Normandy war komplett upgegradet.

Leider sind 5 aus meinem Squad gestorben und Alle Crewmitglieder (bis auf Joker)


----------



## Held² (19. Juni 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> niemand? Ist das überhaupt möglich?
> 
> Bei mir waren AlleSquadmitglieder Loyal, alle der Schiffsbesatzung haben ihr Zeug bekommen (Software, Essen, Whiskey) und die Normandy war komplett upgegradet.
> 
> Leider sind 5 aus meinem Squad gestorben und Alle Crewmitglieder (bis auf Joker)



jo es ist möglich bei mir sind beim ersten mal durchspielen 2 squad mitglieder gestorben und nur die ganze crew ist gestorben bis auf ein paar ausnahmen(ich war leider zu langsam^^) 

falls du wissen willst wie man es anstellt das alle überleben kann ich dir einen pm schreiben


----------



## Magickevin (20. Juni 2010)

SMG2 und diesmal sind auf der Verpackung das Funkeln nicht auf U R MR GAY...
Und ja wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RGHg09d8y0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (20. Juni 2010)

CODMW2 aber ich reg mich grade zu derb über die idioten auf die nur in ihren hariers sitzen -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2010)

Red Dead Redemption ist das beste Spiel, dass ich seit Jahren gezockt habe (sogar besser als ME2, WoW und DAO). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So nun aber weiter zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilynight (21. Juni 2010)

Ever...ever....Everquest II !!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juni 2010)

Halfe Life Episode 1

Ne kleine Auszeit von RDR.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, was ich spielen soll! Hilfeeee >_<

Hab hier noch Bioshock 2 rumliegen, aber eigentlich mag ich keine gruseligen Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (21. Juni 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was ich spielen soll! Hilfeeee >_<
> 
> Hab hier noch Bioshock 2 rumliegen, aber eigentlich mag ich keine gruseligen Spiele
> 
> ...



hast du schon fallout 3 gezockt das Spiel ist auch sehr geil auch wenn nicht so gut wie ME2^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Juni 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> hast du schon fallout 3 gezockt das Spiel ist auch sehr geil auch wenn nicht so gut wie ME2^^



Ja. War auch ziemlich weit aber dann ist mir der Spielstand abhanden gekommen und ich will nicht nochmal von vorne anfangen.


----------



## Asayur (21. Juni 2010)

So gruselig ist Bioshock 2 nicht, man erkennt recht schnell, wann, wo Gegner auflauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (21. Juni 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> So gruselig ist Bioshock 2 nicht, man erkennt recht schnell, wann, wo Gegner auflauern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo also ich habe es selber ein bisschen angezockt so schlimm ist das Spiel wirklich nicht aber Dead Space soll wirklich schlimm sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (21. Juni 2010)

zocke eben Darksiders




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (22. Juni 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> jo also ich habe es selber ein bisschen angezockt so schlimm ist das Spiel wirklich nicht aber Dead Space soll wirklich schlimm sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Dead Space fällt mit: RE, Silent Hill und F.E.A.R. in die Kategorie "Nicht kaufen, spielste eh nicht fertig" also Bioshock ist gut spielbar.

btT: Prototype durch, jetzt die Secrets und so machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&#8364;dit: das Cover erinnert mich irgendwie an einen Dreanei Pala aus WoW (aus dem BC Intro) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp5XsILypYQ[/youtube]

Bei 0:55 geht's los ;P


----------



## BinaufBlaue (22. Juni 2010)

hm.. warum zockt hier keiner Doom 3? Spiels grad und finde es voll geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele gerade: Wie schnell kannst du an iTunes verzweifeln? -.-


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> hm.. warum zockt hier keiner Doom 3? Spiels grad und finde es voll geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Weil das Spiel sehr vorausschaubar ist ^^ und auch nicht mehr allzu aktuell. Aber stimmt schon, als ich das neu hatte fand ichs auch recht gut.

Ich versuch nachwievor irgendwie GTA 4 zum Laufen zu bringen, aber meine Kiste ist wohl einfach zu neu und zu schnell für das doofe Spiel o_o


----------



## Held² (22. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade: Wie schnell kannst du an iTunes verzweifeln? -.-



Oh ja das Spiel kenne ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine lieblings stelle ist die mit dem wo Itunes von jedem lied ein dupliziet erstellt und ich sie alle manuell wieder löschen muss ....


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juni 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> hm.. warum zockt hier keiner Doom 3? Spiels grad und finde es voll geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil Doom3 doof ist (und ich habe Doom 1 und 2 geliebt, glaubs mir)

Doom3 besteht zu 95,357 % aus dunklen engen Gängen.
Die Monster erscheinen gescriptet wenn man über Trigger läuft vor und hinter einem aus dem nichts, was jede auch nur rudimentäre Form von Taktik im Keim erstickt.
Die Graphik ist bestimmt auch toll, wenn man sie im Dunkeln denn nur erkennen könnte.


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

Freelancer


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Oh ja das Spiel kenne ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/100% sign


----------



## Healor (22. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Freelancer



Ich hätte es damals soooo gerne durchgespielt, nur bekam ich ca bei der hälfte vom Spiel immer einen Blue Screen, während einer Mission. Weiss bis heute nicht warum. Konnte das Problem auch nie lösen. Schade. 

Zur Zeit spiele ich eigentlich nur Tower Defense in Warcraft 3. Mafarazzo und Element TD.

Wenn meine XBox wieder da ist wird erstmal Split Second und Red Dead Redemption gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (23. Juni 2010)

grad God of War 3 durch - einfach nur geil!


----------



## Razyl (23. Juni 2010)

Noch einmal ME 2, da mir eben beim sechsten Mal durchspielen Thali gestorben ist... :S


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Juni 2010)

Mir sind beim ersten mal gleich 5 Leute gestorben. Nachdem Falathrim mir gesagt hat wen ich für was einsetzen muss haben alle überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (24. Juni 2010)

Da ich jetzt meine letzte Prüfung erfolgreich bestanden hab zocke ich jetzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Freelancer



<3
mit Galaxies Mod geht das einfach nur ab ^^


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

als pirat erst!


----------



## Dominau (26. Juni 2010)

Dawn of War: Soulstorm


----------



## BinaufBlaue (26. Juni 2010)

Sniper Ghost Warrior PC


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Juni 2010)

will ich mir vielleicht auch kaufen, aber NUR Snipern ?... Wie ist es denn so?^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Juni 2010)

Nicht mal 10€ wert, KI dumm wie stro es wimmelt von Bugs. und Cliping Fehler.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (27. Juni 2010)

Habs gestern kurz mal gespielt. Für zwischendurch ganz ok aber man merkt schnell das es ein 0815 Spiel ist.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt grad frisch den Wichter gekauft und demnächst gibts dann Singularity für mich :> hrrhrr

btw: Timeshift ist ein unglaublich schlechte spiel -.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UND




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2010)

"Fang die Forentrolle"


----------



## Sekundant (1. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist recht zum gemütlichen spielen finde ich. Klar es hat keine superhammer Grafik und all das, aber es rennt stabil (viel wert in der heutigen Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und macht zum zwischendurch spielen Laune.


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (2. Juli 2010)

Spiele nach wie vor Modern Warfare 2 Online und es macht mir immer mehr Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und mit meinem Clan hab ich letztens wieder Angefangen Modern Warfare 1 zu trainiern, weil wir uns da für die ESL einschreiben werden.


----------



## Falathrim (2. Juli 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mir sind beim ersten mal gleich 5 Leute gestorben. Nachdem Falathrim mir gesagt hat wen ich für was einsetzen muss haben alle überlebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann nicht sein, da ich noch nie Mass Effect gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wars vielleicht wer anders ausm Technikbereich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Topic:
FIFA10 und Trackmania Nations Forever
Immer so nebenbei


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, da ich noch nie Mass Effect gespielt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt, es war Held². War wohl in der Zeile verrutscht.


Momentan spiele ich Team Fortress 2. Bevorzugt Sniper, Heavy und Medic.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2010)

God of War 3 und Red Dead Redemption im Wechsel. Zwei epische Spiele


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barracudar (2. Juli 2010)

Mass Effect 1 grad durch, und nun 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein glück gab es das bei Steam so günstig....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (2. Juli 2010)

Red dead redemption auf der XBox unglaublich gutes Spiel!


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Juli 2010)

So, hab jetzt Dragon Age und die Erweiterung durch
Irgentwelche Empfellungen für Spiele mit guter Story und (ggf) düsterem Ambiente? (Am liebsten RPGs oder Shooter)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt Dragon Age und die Erweiterung durch
> Irgentwelche Empfellungen für Spiele mit guter Story und (ggf) düsterem Ambiente? (Am liebsten RPGs oder Shooter)



PC/PS3/XBOX/NINTENDO/PSP ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann Red Dead Redemption empfehlen, hammer Spiel. Bad Company 2 ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> PC/PS3/XBOX/NINTENDO/PSP ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur PC, hab keine Konsolen, iwie liegen die mir nicht^^

RDR is für Konsole, also geht nich und zu Bad Company werd ich mal gucken obs mir wer zum antesten leihen könnte :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2010)

Steam sei Dank hab ich nu Bad Company 2 (für 33 €). Nur noch runterladen und fertisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (4. Juli 2010)

Steh grad vor der Entscheidung zwischen Mad Balls und World of Goo ..


----------



## Gothic_1234 (4. Juli 2010)

World of Conflict Uncut Edition^^


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Steam sei Dank hab ich nu Bad Company 2 (für 33 &#8364. Nur noch runterladen und fertisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



teuer :x

Ich spiele zZ Sam & Max - The Devil´s Playhouse 

zZ die mit Abstand beste Adventure-Reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Huntermoon schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt Dragon Age und die Erweiterung durch
> Irgentwelche Empfellungen für Spiele mit guter Story und (ggf) düsterem Ambiente? (Am liebsten RPGs oder Shooter)



Wenn schon Red Dead Redemption nicht geht, wie wärs dann mit Episodes of Liberty City? Gleicher Entwickler, hervorrangende Story(s)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> teuer :x



Im Gegensatz zu den 54 € bzw 49 € im Handel billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darkfall


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den 54 € bzw 49 € im Handel billiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab es seinerzeit zu Release als Limted Edition für ~20€ bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Hab es seinerzeit zu Release als Limted Edition für ~20€ bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht schlecht, im Handel hatte ich die glaube ich für 69 oder 79 € gesehen. Kann auch sein, das ich mich irre. Für 20 € hab ich selbst die normale Version nirgends gefunden. :/


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, im Handel hatte ich die glaube ich für 69 oder 79 € gesehen. Kann auch sein, das ich mich irre. Für 20 € hab ich selbst die normale Version nirgends gefunden. :/



Wenn man PayPal oder eine Kreditkarte hat, dann kann man bei englischen Onlineshops einkaufen, die gerne mal saftige Rabatte + Gutscheine bereitstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss nur darauf gefasst sein, dass das Spiel (in ca. 3% der Fälle) nur auf englisch spielbar ist. Aber normalerweise ist die dt. Version mit drauf oder man kann sich diese runterladen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Juli 2010)

Bei extrem günstigen Onlineshops, die via PayPal oder Kreditkarte handeln, ist trotzdem Vorsicht geboten, gerade bei Steam-Games. Die Keys dort kommen idR. aus Russland oder Fernost und werden meist ganz schnell gesperrt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Bei extrem günstigen Onlineshops, die via PayPal oder Kreditkarte handeln, ist trotzdem Vorsicht geboten, gerade bei Steam-Games. Die Keys dort kommen idR. aus Russland oder Fernost und werden meist ganz schnell gesperrt.



Tatsächlich ? Das wusste ich noch garnicht, mal schauen. Hoffentlich funzt es. :/

P.S. Kann es sogar auf Italienisch spielen, wenn ich die Sprache könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (4. Juli 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Steh grad vor der Entscheidung zwischen Mad Balls und World of Goo ..



Mad Balls kenn ich nicht aber World of Goo ist gut^^

Ich spiel grad Uncharted 2, sowohl SP als auch MP ein hammer


----------



## Asayur (4. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri, er meint wenn du z.B. DoW2 günstig kaufst, wenn du ein Spiel von Steam kaufst ist es natürlich Offiziell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btT: Assassins Creed II und im Hintergrund rennt gerade der Download für Supreme Commander II


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Bei extrem günstigen Onlineshops, die via PayPal oder Kreditkarte handeln, ist trotzdem Vorsicht geboten, gerade bei Steam-Games. Die Keys dort kommen idR. aus Russland oder Fernost und werden meist ganz schnell gesperrt.



Ich rede NICHT von solchen Online-Shops!

Sondern von welchen, die offizielle englische Original-Versionen von Spielen verkaufen inklusive Originalverpackung und -verschweißung! 

Da wären zavvi.com, thehut.com, shopto.net usw.

Alles seriöse Shops, bei denen ich schon oft eingekauft habe und nie Probleme hatte.
Versand normalerweise innerhalb von 24std. und ne Lieferzeit von keinen 5 Werktagen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2010)

So Bad Company ist der Hammer, Singleplayer ist aber nicht grad toll. Viele kleine Bugs (Teammitglieder schießen ab und zu nicht sondern stehen nur rum) und Texturfehler  (steckte einmal in nem Auto drinne, kam aber nicht raus). Multiplayer hab ich auch ne Runde gespielt. War in CoD MW 1&2 nicht sooo der Stecher, in Bad Company ist es aber irgendwie einfacher, Kills zu bekommen. Waffen sind auch klasse, Grafik brauch ich nix zu sagen.

Edith: Key funzte erst beim 3x eingeben, hatte zwischenzeitlich schon Panik aber hatte immer statt ner 2 nen Z geschrieben, also alles supi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Juli 2010)

Episodes of Liberty City kann ich vollends empfehlen. Locker 12h beschäftigt und dann wartet noch die andere Hälfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und von den Möglichkeiten des Freien Spiels mal ganz abgesehen.

Ich selbst ziehe gerade Dark Messiah of Might and Magic und Lost Planet: Extreme Conditions Colonies Edition (Steam Sommer Aktion sei Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Bei extrem günstigen Onlineshops, die via PayPal oder Kreditkarte handeln, ist trotzdem Vorsicht geboten, gerade bei Steam-Games. Die Keys dort kommen idR. aus Russland oder Fernost und werden meist ganz schnell gesperrt.


Nicht nur das du gesperrt wirst ist gefährlich, hatte erst eine Strafanzeige laufen weil ich einen Key von so einer Seite aktiviert habe...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Nicht nur das du gesperrt wirst ist gefährlich, hatte erst eine Strafanzeige laufen weil ich einen Key von so einer Seite aktiviert habe...



Nunja, aber Steam ist ja schon ein große Plattform, wo tausende Spieler (CSS/1.6,BF,HL1+2) drauf "spielen". Denke deswegen nicht, dass sie da so ein großes Risiko eingehen und mit illegalen Keys handeln...


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Episodes of Liberty City kann ich vollends empfehlen. Locker 12h beschäftigt und dann wartet noch die andere Hälfte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab für beide Episoden, nur Hauptstory, insgesamt 12 Stunden gebraucht >> und das Ende von Lost and Damned ist beschissen! So :<

@ Topic:
Sniper: Ghost Warrior und
Lego Harry Potter: Die Jahre 1-4


----------



## Asayur (4. Juli 2010)

Wie geschrieben, es geht nicht um Steam sondern Steam Powered Games wie Dawn of War II oder ähnliches, welches Steam voraussetzen, wenn man selbiges in einem "semilegalen" Onlineshop kauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben, es geht nicht um Steam sondern Steam Powered Games wie Dawn of War II oder ähnliches, welches Steam voraussetzen, wenn man selbiges in einem "semilegalen" Onlineshop kauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nu hab ichs gerafft ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Back to Topic: Grade mein Super Nintendo rausgekramt, bissl Super Mario zocken.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich rede NICHT von solchen Online-Shops!
> 
> Sondern von welchen, die offizielle englische Original-Versionen von Spielen verkaufen inklusive Originalverpackung und -verschweißung!
> 
> ...



Ich wollte Dir auch nichts unterstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider gibt es ja einige Shops, in denen bezahlt man praktisch nur den Key und das ist immer sehr, sehr riskant und meistens auch nicht ganz legal.
Bin absolut für Originalverpackte Spiele, das fühlt sich einfach besser an.


----------



## Asayur (5. Juli 2010)

Da muss ich dir widersprechen Bersi, ich mag die Vorzüge von Steam (auch wenn es immernoch unter vielen Spielern verpönt ist), du hast eine riesige Auswahl, zu (wenn du es Geschickt anstellst) Hammerpreisen, oder sag mir wo du sonst legal (!) für 60-70&#8364; ~20 Spiele bekommst, wovon alleine 3 aktuell im Handel noch über 30&#8364; Kosten? Gut ich gebe zu ich hab es in der bis gestern laufenden Sommeraktion gekauft, aber trotzdem, sparen kann man bei Steam ganz toll, ausserdem bin ich ein "CD-Terrorist" *gg*


----------



## Dominau (5. Juli 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen Bersi, ich mag die Vorzüge von Steam (auch wenn es immernoch unter vielen Spielern verpönt ist), du hast eine riesige Auswahl, zu (wenn du es Geschickt anstellst) Hammerpreisen, oder sag mir wo du sonst legal (!) für 60-70€ ~20 Spiele bekommst, wovon alleine 3 aktuell im Handel noch über 30€ Kosten? Gut ich gebe zu ich hab es in der bis gestern laufenden Sommeraktion gekauft, aber trotzdem, sparen kann man bei Steam ganz toll, ausserdem bin ich ein "CD-Terrorist" *gg*



/sign.

Genau solche Aktionen machen Steam einfach sau gut.
Man muss sich nur mal das Valve Paket anschauen. 
Wenn man die ganzen 20 Spiele einzeln kauft ist man schon locker über 100€
Das Paket kostet normal 90€.. Sommeraktion 60€.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen Bersi, ich mag die Vorzüge von Steam (auch wenn es immernoch unter vielen Spielern verpönt ist), du hast eine riesige Auswahl, zu (wenn du es Geschickt anstellst) Hammerpreisen, oder sag mir wo du sonst legal (!) für 60-70€ ~20 Spiele bekommst, wovon alleine 3 aktuell im Handel noch über 30€ Kosten? Gut ich gebe zu ich hab es in der bis gestern laufenden Sommeraktion gekauft, aber trotzdem, sparen kann man bei Steam ganz toll, ausserdem bin ich ein "CD-Terrorist" *gg*



Nur bei solchen Aktionen, ansonsten zahlst du bei Steam die gleichen Preise wie sonst auch... Ich kaufe selten bei Steam, da ich die Vorzüge einer hübschen Verpackung kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (5. Juli 2010)

Naja, aber sie haben jede Woche den Midweek Madness 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Ich finde Steam absolut grottenoberscheiße. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich mit Freunden aus der Community zocken wollte und bei mindestens einem von uns gab es zu Steam grundsätzlich überhaupt keine Verbindung, andere flogen mittendrin raus und irgendwann verbrachten wir dann mehr Zeit, wenigstens mal gemeinsam die Lobby eines Spiels zu betreten, als tatsächlich miteinander zu spielen. Dass es dann ab und zu mal ein paar halbwegs lustige Spiele zu guten Preisen gibt, kratzt mich herzlich wenig, denn die Games, auf die ich Wert lege und die halbwegs aktuell sind, kosten immer noch zuviel. MW2, beispielsweise, ist selbst ein halbes Jahr nach Release teurer als manches Vollpreis-Game und kostet bei Amazon & Co. gerade mal einen Bruchteil.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich finde Steam absolut grottenoberscheiße. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich mit Freunden aus der Community zocken wollte und bei mindestens einem von uns gab es zu Steam grundsätzlich überhaupt keine Verbindung, andere flogen mittendrin raus und irgendwann verbrachten wir dann mehr Zeit, wenigstens mal gemeinsam die Lobby eines Spiels zu betreten, als tatsächlich miteinander zu spielen. Dass es dann ab und zu mal ein paar halbwegs lustige Spiele zu guten Preisen gibt, kratzt mich herzlich wenig, denn die Games, auf die ich Wert lege und die halbwegs aktuell sind, kosten immer noch zuviel. MW2, beispielsweise, ist selbst ein halbes Jahr nach Release teurer als manches Vollpreis-Game und kostet bei Amazon & Co. gerade mal einen Bruchteil.




Das liegt aber nicht an steam sondern an IW grottigen System 


I <3 steam

Diese Aktion mit Portal gratis zB oder die heute beendete Sommeraktion macht steam für mich sehr ansprechend. Es gibt auch viele "kleine" Spiele von unbekannten Entwicklerstudios. Ich selbst habe über 15 steam Siele und binde jedes Spiel was ich nicht über steam besitze bei steam ein zwecks ingame Chat. Ich benutze den Chat weitaus mehr als MSN zB


----------



## majo81 (5. Juli 2010)

Mach seit 2 Wochen ma wieder ne WoW Pause und bin in  Call of Duty: Modern Warfare2 reingestolpert was mich echt ziemlich fesselt!Dank Urlaub hab ich´s auch innerhalb einer Woche auf LvL 50 gepackt im Online Modus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht an steam sondern an IW grottigen System



Nö. Wenn ein Kumpel, mit dem man sonst regelmäßig spielt plötzlich eine Woche lang gar nicht erst in Steam einloggen und MW2 starten kann, dann liegt's eben an Steam und sonst an nix. Und wenn dauernd irgendwer im Freundeskreis diese Probleme hat und einem durch sowas der Abend versaut wird, dann kann Steam mir gestohlen bleiben.

Würde Steam anständig laufen, hätte ich nix dagegen. Oléolé super Steam. Habe aber nichts als Ärger damit und da reißen ein paar günstige Indie-Games oder Testaktionen zu Vollpreis-Games für mich nix raus.

BTT: Bin nun mitten in meiner Trial zu Darkfall Online. Ich kann mich bisher einfach nicht entscheiden, ob das Spiel cool oder einfach nur ganz brutal mies ist. Die Steuerung ist furchtbar, das Spiel ist unnötig kompliziert und umständlich, die Charaktere entwickeln sich im Zeitlupentempo, das Spiel hat mehr Macken, Schreibfehler und Probleme als manches F2P-MMO, aber irgendwie hat das Teil Flair.


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich selbst ziehe gerade Dark Messiah of Might and Magic und Lost Planet: Extreme Conditions Colonies Edition (Steam Sommer Aktion sei Dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Cool von Dark Messiah of M&M hab ich grad das erste Mal gelesen, wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt. Muss ich mir wohl auch mal zulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Asayur schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen Bersi, ich mag die Vorzüge von Steam (auch wenn es immernoch unter vielen Spielern verpönt ist), du hast eine riesige Auswahl, zu (wenn du es Geschickt anstellst) Hammerpreisen, oder sag mir wo du sonst legal (!) für 60-70€ ~20 Spiele bekommst, wovon alleine 3 aktuell im Handel noch über 30€ Kosten? Gut ich gebe zu ich hab es in der bis gestern laufenden Sommeraktion gekauft, aber trotzdem, sparen kann man bei Steam ganz toll, ausserdem bin ich ein "CD-Terrorist" *gg*


An Steam find ich gut, dass man da alte Spiele, die aus irgendwelchen komischen Gründen leider immernoch nicht als Abandonware freigegeben worden sind, runterladen kann und die dann auch vernünftig laufen. Aktuelle Spiele kauf ich da aber nicht, da fehlt ja das Feeling des Verpackung-Öffnens o_O
Ausserdem find ichs übel, dass Steam-Accounts ablaufen können. Ich hatte früher nen Steam-Account auf dem ich mein HL2 aktiviert hatte. Als ich dann nach ca 2-3 Jahren wiedermal einloggen wollte stand immer, dass mein Passwort falsch ist. Als ich das Passwort zurücksetzen wollte stand dann, dass mein Account abgelaufen ist und nicht mehr aktiviert werden kann o_o ...Also hab ich mir nen neuen Account gemacht und dort nochmal den CD-Key eingegeben mit dem Resultat, dass das Spiel komplett gesperrt wurde, weil der Key bei zwei Accounts aktiviert worden ist. Tjo jetzt hab ich kein HL2 mehr und ein zweites Mal kauf ich mir das also bestimmt nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Nö. Wenn ein Kumpel, mit dem man sonst regelmäßig spielt plötzlich eine Woche lang gar nicht erst in Steam einloggen und MW2 starten kann, dann liegt's eben an Steam und sonst an nix. Und wenn dauernd irgendwer im Freundeskreis diese Probleme hat und einem durch sowas der Abend versaut wird, dann kann Steam mir gestohlen bleiben.
> 
> Würde Steam anständig laufen, hätte ich nix dagegen. Oléolé super Steam. Habe aber nichts als Ärger damit und da reißen ein paar günstige Indie-Games oder Testaktionen zu Vollpreis-Games für mich nix raus.


Ich hatte echt noch nie Problem mit Steam und benutze es seit Anfang 2003.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2010)

@ Davatar

Dann beeil dich, noch ist es auf 7€ runter (3h noch)


@Beserkerkitten

Hm, dann habt ihr wohl irgendwie Pech, ich spiele im Clan, sowohl MW2, L4D 1+2 und TF2 intensiv und sogut wie täglich, wir haben nie Probleme. Okay, wenn wir zu 6 ne Gruppe bei MW2 öffnen dauert es manchmal ein wenig bis wir eine Lobby haben wo alle reinkönnen, alles in allem läufts bei uns (knapp 20 Member die alle aktiv sind) sehr gut.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Bei uns ist irgendwie der Wurm drin, fürchte ich. Frag mal Zam, der kam fast zwei Wochen lang überhaupt nicht rein, dann fliegen Ogil, Hagbart und ich abwechselnd aus der Lobby und ohne 3-4 Fehlversuche geht bei uns leider nix. Natürlich ist das Fehlen dedizierter Server da auch keine große Hilfe, aber von Steam sind wir alle wenig angetan. Natürlich ist das alles sehr subjektiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verbindung mit dem EU-Server von Darkfall Online ist derzeit sowas von instabil und schwach, dass Steam im Vergleich direkt perfekt läuft.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. Juli 2010)

was ich atm spiele? eRepublik


----------



## Rayon (8. Juli 2010)

Nachdem ich Dragon Age: Origins durch habe, werde ich gleich zum GameStop fahren und mir Awakening kaufen :-) Danach kommt dann irgendwann Borderlands dran, danach dann FF XIII, danach dann Episodes of Liberty City und dann muss ich mal schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drezil (8. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele seit einem Jahr glücklich Eve-Online. Hab auch mal eine "kurze" empfehlung hier im Forum gelassen (siehe http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/160448-empfehlung-eve-online/).. mehr braucht man glaub ich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Reflox (8. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Xten Male 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2010)

hat von euch schon jemand singularity gespielt?


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach, da werden Errinerungen wach, hat' das auch mal, nur leider ist mir die DvD erst "abhanden" gekommen, bis ich sie dann als Plastik-Schplitter im Fuss hatte (War hintern/untern Compi gefallen, ich hab den irgetwann später verschoben, es hatt geknackt, ein abgeschlittertes Stück is durch die gegend geflogen, genau under meinen Fuss wies schien, und dann bin ich da reingetretten^^)
BTW, müsste die Hülle noch irgetwo haben, mal gucken, VLT leih ich mirs mal von irgentwem aus :/

So, BTT: Hab am Montag zufällig Assassins Creed 2 in der "Ramsch-Spiele-Kiste" für 10€ gesehen (warscheinlich falsch Etikettiert^^) und gekauft. So, nun hab ichs n Bisl gespielt, jetztz fängt es aber an runzuzicken, Obwohl Grafik auf niedrigtster Stufe ist hab ich aufeinmal ne Shice FPS, Es werden nichtmehr alle Teile angezeigt (bei einem Geschpräch sa man aufeinmal nurnoch die Zähne, an einders mal beim laufen verschwand Enzios Ausrüstung und er war nurnoch ein kahler Kopf). Ausserdem hat es oft "hänger" wo der Bildschirm kurz Schwarz wird. Und oft stürzt das Spiel auch einfach unvermittelt ab, ohne Fehlermeldung, ohne alles :/
Weis jemand evtl Rat?


----------



## Cake is a lie (8. Juli 2010)

Daweil zocke ich TF2 auf ps3 und 360er ,dass Spiel ist halt so geil das man es zocken muss!


----------



## eMJay (8. Juli 2010)

Gleich das Tägliche überlebens Spiel Kochen.... hab hunger.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spiel in letzter Zeit ne Menge "Dawn of War" (hauptsächlich "Soulstorm").

Das einzige(!) RTS bei dem ich nicht schlechter bin als eine blinde Maus ohne Arme, Beine, Kopf (kein Wunder das sie blind ist!) und untere Körperhälfte.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Spiel in letzter Zeit ne Menge "Dawn of War" (hauptsächlich "Soulstorm").
> 
> Das einzige(!) RTS bei dem ich nicht schlechter bin als eine blinde Maus ohne Arme, Beine, Kopf (kein Wunder das sie blind ist!) und untere Körperhälfte.




Du bist in anderen Spielen schlechter als ein Torso?!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Du bist in anderen Spielen schlechter als ein Torso?!



So siehts aus....ich meins ernst: ich verlier in WC3 gegen einen Computer...AUF LEICHT(!). Jupp, ich sucke so stark....


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> So siehts aus....ich meins ernst: ich verlier in WC3 gegen einen Computer...AUF LEICHT(!). Jupp, ich sucke so stark....


bist du die richtige taktik raushast dann schaffste auch leichte gegener alles eine frage der übung :/


----------



## M_of_D (9. Juli 2010)

Grad Singularity durchgespielt, macht irrsinnig Spass die Zeit zu verändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt brauch ich erstmal wieder was ruhiges: good old Pharao.


----------



## Crucial² (9. Juli 2010)

In Modern Warfare 2 ist momentam Double XP Wochenende! So nice, bei Suchen & Zerstören 2000 EXP für nen Headshot. <3


----------



## Tilbie (9. Juli 2010)

BF 1943 & WC3


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Juli 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> In Modern Warfare 2 ist momentam Double XP Wochenende! So nice, bei Suchen & Zerstören 2000 EXP für nen Headshot. <3



Und mein PC ist im Arsch T_T Dabei wollte ich grade dieses WE wieder 70 werden


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2010)

Ann 1602


----------



## Nawato (11. Juli 2010)

Zur Zeit spiele ich CoD4, FF X, FF XIII, Gothic, Monkey Island 3 und Dragon Age... ist eigentlich ein bischen viel, aber alles macht Spaß.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

Medal of Honor Beta ^.^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Juli 2010)

endlich wieder starcraft beta^^


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

Anno 1602...immernoch.


----------



## Dominau (12. Juli 2010)

Mal wieder 
Fable: The lost Chapters 
ausgepackt. Wie ich dieses Spiel liebe! <33


----------



## Asayur (13. Juli 2010)

Assassins Creed 2 und Supreme Commander II den Kampagnen Modus, eines der wenigen Strategie Spiele wo ich nicht bereits im Kampagnenmodus abstinke xD (wie ich die taktische Übersicht liebe *gg*)


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2010)

0 A.D. Alpha

Wer Age of Empires II mag, der sollte sich das Spiel mal ansehen. Eigentlich war das nur mal eine Mod für AoE 2, mittlerweile wird es ein eigenständiges Strategiespiel. 

Grafisch sieht das Ganze so aus: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar, keine Mega Grafik-Engine, aber es macht dennoch Spaß ^.^

http://wildfiregames.com/0ad/ <--- da kann man sich die Alpha für Windows/Linux/Mac downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (13. Juli 2010)

Ich springe momentan zwischen ALL POINTS BULLETIN, WoW, BLUR und MW2 rum*g*


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2010)

Risen aber ihc habs im banditenlager wieder mal verkackt -.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Juli 2010)

Starcraft 2 beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (13. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Risen aber ihc habs im banditenlager wieder mal verkackt -.-


Was kann man denn da verkacken? o_O Einfach alle Quests lösen und Dich dann in der Stadt zwischen Banditen oder Inquisition entscheiden.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2010)

nicht wenn du hinter luis erst die stachelschweine tötest dann schläfst die leichen verschwinden und du DANN erst mit ihm redest weil er nämlich dann hängt -.- mal abgesehen davon das ich mir ne axt (warum zu rhölle mach ich sowas auch) gekauft habe die ich nicht brauche und mir jetzt die kohle ausgeht

edit: außerdem hab ich lorenzo erst bei der quest vermöbelt und dann wollt er nicht mehr in die arena


----------



## Healor (13. Juli 2010)

Zur Zeit eigentlich nur Just Cause 2

Ist viel zu warm um in der Bude zu flacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (13. Juli 2010)

AirRivals mit Arenamate angefangen lol xD


----------



## Rikkui (13. Juli 2010)

Ich Spiel grad Nüx :> Später zock ich wow oder wenns mich überkommt wc3 oder css 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (13. Juli 2010)

Hm, Siedler II & Siedler IV (mal wieder), dann von Zeit zu Zeit CoD4, Stronghold Crusader und WoW, wobei WoW eigentlich nurnoch eingeloggt wird, um's Ah zu checken =/.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2010)

RDR ist durch, nun BF Bad Company 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (13. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nicht wenn du hinter luis erst die stachelschweine tötest dann schläfst die leichen verschwinden und du DANN erst mit ihm redest weil er nämlich dann hängt -.- mal abgesehen davon das ich mir ne axt (warum zu rhölle mach ich sowas auch) gekauft habe die ich nicht brauche und mir jetzt die kohle ausgeht
> 
> edit: außerdem hab ich lorenzo erst bei der quest vermöbelt und dann wollt er nicht mehr in die arena


Du kannst sonst natürlich auch einfach bei der Inquisition weiterspielen, dann musst Du nicht nochmal von vorne anfangen. Das Geld dazu müsstest Du eigentlich auch relativ leicht bekommen, einfach alles mitnehmen, das irgendwo rumliegt. Dann noch die freien Quests machen, zB die auf dem Bauernhof neben dem Weg zur Stadt. Man kann auch recht weit in den Norden ohne von den Inquisitionsleuten angegriffen zu werden, da schwirren massig Viecher und liegen Kräuter rum, die man verkaufen kann. Oder aber Du lässt Dich von den Inquisitionsfritzen k.o. schlagen und zwangsrekrutieren. Und wenn alles nichts hilft ercheatest Du Dir halt das nötige Gold für dein Eintritt.

Edit: Ich würd mir ein Extrasave anlegen, in dem Du immer speicherst, wenn Du nen neuen grossen Bereich betrittst, sprich Lager, Stadt, Vulkanfestung, Eidechsenhöhle, neues Kapitel, etc


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2010)

schon klar aber ich wollts so perfekt wie möglich machen und alle exp im banditenlager mitnehmen bevor ich dann in die stadt geh und dann in der stadt mach ich n speicherstand bei dem noch alles offen ist und sicher den dann auf der festplatte (also nochmal extra) und dann hab ich den pefekten spielstand von dem aus ich bandit ordensritter und magier werden kann 

mwahhahahahahhahahha *dämonische lache*


----------



## Kremlin (13. Juli 2010)

final fantasy 13 \o/


----------



## Berserkius (13. Juli 2010)

Zur Zeit Black Mirror ( gerade beendet ) und jetzt Kings Bounty ( macht Laune )


----------



## Davatar (13. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> schon klar aber ich wollts so perfekt wie möglich machen und alle exp im banditenlager mitnehmen bevor ich dann in die stadt geh und dann in der stadt mach ich n speicherstand bei dem noch alles offen ist und sicher den dann auf der festplatte (also nochmal extra) und dann hab ich den pefekten spielstand von dem aus ich bandit ordensritter und magier werden kann
> 
> mwahhahahahahhahahha *dämonische lache*


So hab ichs auch gemacht ^^ Naja ich könnte Dir meinen Speicherstand schicken oder aber Du fängst halt nochmal von vorne an.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2010)

danke dir dava aber ich machs lieber selber den selbst ist der mann HAHA *heroisches lachen*

edit: komm du lieber mit auf sensation white 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (14. Juli 2010)

Die Beta von World of Tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (14. Juli 2010)

Poképark für die Wii ^^
hab's mir gestern gekauft, ist zwar ein Kinderspiel aber macht mir Spaß. XD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2010)

Zufällig Star Wars The Force Unleashed für 25 € entdeckt (PS3) und gleich mitgenommen. Die ersten Missionen sind echt der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (17. Juli 2010)

habe mir heute Warhammer 40k Dawn of War II ( mein erstes GAME der serie )^^ macht sehr viel fun nur die bosse finde ich bissen hart xD


----------



## Grushdak (17. Juli 2010)

Derzeit spiele ich nicht allzuviel ... und wenn ...

Fifa 10
Heroes of Might & Magic V
Dragons Age
WoW

greetz


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Juli 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Die Beta von World of Tanks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wawawa

auch will ;D


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> habe mir heute Warhammer 40k Dawn of War II ( mein erstes GAME der serie )^^ macht sehr viel fun nur die bosse finde ich bissen hart xD




Meine Taktik später: Cyrus bei Bossfights zurücklassen, der ganze Rest kratzt ab, Cyrus rezzt sie, sofort Rückzug und alles von vorne. Musste ich 8-Mal machen ca. und hat 15 Minuten gedauert ;D


----------



## Reflox (17. Juli 2010)

Allods online und Drakensang am Fluss der Zeit DEMO!!! Gott warum nur die Demo!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2010)

Ich finde Dawn of War 2 extrem schlecht, habs mir glücklicherweise für 10€ gekauft und nicht für 40, bei zweiterem hät ich es sicher wieder zurückgebracht. Ich lade mir grade Fallen Earth runter weil mir langweilig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juli 2010)

PC ist kaputt, alten geschnappt und Mass Effect installieren, wohoo!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Meine Taktik später: Cyrus bei Bossfights zurücklassen, der ganze Rest kratzt ab, Cyrus rezzt sie, sofort Rückzug und alles von vorne. Musste ich 8-Mal machen ca. und hat 15 Minuten gedauert ;D



bis jetzt hatte ich immer glück das ich die bosse immer noch so geschaft habe ^^ , gibt es eigendlich ein max. Level im Spiel ?


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Juli 2010)

Max level is 20
mit der erweiterung isses 25 und du kannst wenn du willst deine alten Squads ( falls du das normale Spiel durch hast ) verwenden (also levelmäßig) .
Bloß musste mit den Termarmors ein wenig warten, weils sonst zu unfair wäre ^^
aber erweiterung lohnt sich auf jedenfall


----------



## Düstermond (18. Juli 2010)

Uncharted: Drakes Fortune 

...derzeit nicht viel Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthaslight (18. Juli 2010)

Fang den Hut!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. Juli 2010)

Dragon Quest IX aufm NDS. Dabei mag ich die hässlichen Charaktere im Dragonballs-Stil überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2010)

Mr. Driller auf dem iPod Touch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (18. Juli 2010)

N64 Mario Kart


----------



## Tilbie (18. Juli 2010)

Starcraft 2 Beta


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2010)

Ab morgen GTA4 oder Bioshock 2 ... was ist besser ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (18. Juli 2010)

Gta4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. Juli 2010)

habe warhammer down of war II durch ^^ , habe nur noch ELITE missionen vor mir recht kurz das game


----------



## Cebroc (19. Juli 2010)

Portal 

Mir fehlen noch ein paar Errungenschaften


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. Juli 2010)

League of Legends, Alien Swarm und Trackmania


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2010)

Da ich gestern Risen beendet hab, werd ich mich wohl morgen (heute gehts ins Kino) entscheiden müssen, ob ich noch "Heroes of Might and Magic - Tribes of the East" durchspielen, wiedermal FFX hervorkramen oder mich mit der Installation von GTA4 abquälen soll. Leider besitze ich das Spiel schon seit ner rechten Weile, laufen tuts aber trotzdem nicht, da mein PC wohl zu neu ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (20. Juli 2010)

Gta4 ist doch noch "recht neu", wieso sollte es auf nem neuen PC nicht laufen oder hab ich die technische Revolution verpasst? Naja, ich spiele zur Zeit nur Heroes of Newerth. Auch wenn ich zur Zeit grottenschlecht bin und mein Rating runterziehe. Habe einfach kein anderes Spiel T-T


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Gta4 ist doch noch "recht neu", wieso sollte es auf nem neuen PC nicht laufen oder hab ich die technische Revolution verpasst? Naja, ich spiele zur Zeit nur Heroes of Newerth. Auch wenn ich zur Zeit grottenschlecht bin und mein Rating runterziehe. Habe einfach kein anderes Spiel T-T





> Wie bereits im Test von GTA4 berichtet, weigerte sich das Spiel, auf einem System mit einer Radeon HD 4870 vollständig zu starten. Inzwischen konnte dieses Verhalten auf mehreren Rechnern nachvollzogen werden. Das Programm startete auf den Rechnern sowohl unter Windows Vista in der 32- wie der 64-Bit-Version nicht, sobald eine ATI-Karte im Rechner steckt. Im Einzelnen haben wir die Modelle 3850, 3870, 4670, 4850, 4870 und 4870 X2 ausprobiert.


Quelle: Dieser Artikel

Leider hab ich zum einen ne Grafikkarte, die noch nicht unterstützt wird (weil wie gesagt zu neu), dazu kommt noch die Windows 7 64-Bit-Version, die ebenfalls Probleme verursacht. Somit hab ichs nach insgesamt rund 12 Stunden rumprobieren immernoch nicht zum laufen gebracht. Und bisher hab ich eigentlich noch jedes Spiel irgendwann auf meinem PC zum laufen gebracht und das seit meinem 386er damals ^^


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie bin ich gerade glücklich ne nVidia Karte zu besitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, GTA IV hatte ja seit Anfang an größere Probleme mit ATI-Karten. =/


----------



## Killerkaot (20. Juli 2010)

na immer wenn ich zeit habe WoW ^^


----------



## Healor (20. Juli 2010)

Spiel gerade Darksiders. Recht nett. God of War trifft auf Dantes Inferno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Abend werd ich noch ein Ründchen Harvest Moon auf dem SNES zocken, danach schau ich mir Wo bitte ist die 7. Kompanie geblieben an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerkaot (20. Juli 2010)

wow


----------



## Reo_MC (20. Juli 2010)

Fange jetzt mit ein paar Typen RoM neu an *gg*.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2010)

GTA4 auf der Playse 3. 

Um ehrlich zu sein, hab mir mehr vom Spiel erhofft. Mag sein, dass es daran liegt, dass ich zuerst RDR gespielt habe. Naja, abwarten.


----------



## Onico (20. Juli 2010)

Halte gerade meine Gildenkollegen in WoW am Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2010)

hab bioshock 1 und 2 durch und ich muss sagen dasmich die beiden spiele wirklich von den socken gehaut haben :O

edit: jetzt gehts weiter mit risen


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Juli 2010)

Ich fand GTA4 extrem schlecht.
San Andreas ist immernoch der beste Teil.

Im Moment spiele ich VIEL.

Sacred2, Warcraft III, R6Vegas, Blur(alias. Blühr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), DA.Origins, RE5, usw...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. Juli 2010)

Mal wieder Mass Effect. Habe das Spiel nie gemocht, aber alle schwärmen von ME2 und da muss ich Teil 1 ja wohl erst mal durchzocken, sonst macht das alles keinen Sinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (23. Juli 2010)

Sry for offtopic aber:

GRAN TURISMO 5 erscheint *23.11.2010*

*Facts & Features:*
-* Fahrzeuge* - Mehr als 950 Fahrzeuge
- *Strecken* - Mehr als 20 Orte / Mehr als 70 Layouts
- *Physik* - Neue Physik / Überschläge / Schäden / Bewegliche Objekte auf der Strecke / Die neuesten Hybrid- und Elektroautos
- *Arcade-Modus* - Einzelspieler / 2-Spieler-Splitscreen
- *GT-Modus* - Weltkarte / Meine Werkstatt / Autohaus / Tuning-Teile / Meisterschaftsrennen / Lizenz-Prüfung
- *Online* - Offene Lobby / Text-/Sprach-Chat / Privater Raum / Online-Fotoalbum / Online-Album für Wiederholungen / Export von Wiederholungen auf YouTube
- *Fotomodus* - Fotoreise / Fotoabschnitt
- *Gran Turismo TV* - Verbesserte Benutzeroberfläche / Video-Export auf PSP / Progressive Downloads

AFK das mit Abstand beste Spiel dieser Dekade vorbestellen.

wird btw. der Grund sein warum ich mir cata dieses Jahr NICHT kaufen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (24. Juli 2010)

Ich steh ja so gar nicht auf Autorennen, nichtmal auf Autos, aber Gran Turismo macht immer son fun. Danke für das Release-Datum, mein Vater wird sich freuen. (der zockt schon ewig teil 3,4 und prologue >.<)


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> AFK das mit Abstand beste Spiel dieser Dekade vorbestellen.



Afaik bitte, nicht AFK.
Aber ansonsten stimm ich dir zu, das wird DAS Spiel des Jahres und darauf warte ich seit ich meine PS3 habe.

Ich spiele zur Zeit: Bayonetta.



EDIT:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MXh25i7_3Is

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2010)

Grad wieder Mass Effect 2 installiert. Nun aber mal auf englisch durchzocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (24. Juli 2010)

nfsp world


----------



## Sejro (27. Juli 2010)

kennt einer von euch nen spiel das man a: online ala MMO oder offline im coop spielen kann
wo schöne landschaften hat mit nen kleinen "krass" effekt weil das detail schön ist?

habe mit meiner freundin resident evil 5 gezockt aber das kotzt so dermasen das man
net im laufen schiesen kann...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (27. Juli 2010)

GT5 wird sau geil werden! Werd mir dann ein Bundle kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Juli 2010)

Endlich Mass Effect 2, nachdem ich mich dazu durchgerungen habe, Teil 1 mal durchzuspielen.


----------



## SASAgent (28. Juli 2010)

Neben wow Dragon Age Origins und wenn ich mich mal aufregen will mw2 aus der Videothek ausleihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wusste garnicht das es sogar für PS3 Controller gibt 
die man programmieren kann oder genauer zielen. Naja und seit gestern halt starcraft 2.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2010)

SC2 ...


... hat meine Erwartungen übertroffen, das Spiel des Jahres wirds aber nicht.


----------



## Arni4k (28. Juli 2010)

Also ich spiele zZ:

1.World of Warcraft Wrath of the Lich King
2. Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 (xBox 360)
3. Darksiders (xBox360)
4. Dantes Inferno (xBox 360)
5. F.E.A.R 2 (Pc)
6. CSS
7. AION
8. Runes of Magic
und noch
9. Assassins Creed 1+2 (aufm PC)
sowie
10. Tetris (wenn mir Langweilig is auf dem Supernintendo Emulator aufm PC XDDD)


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Juli 2010)

Sejro schrieb:


> kennt einer von euch nen spiel das man a: online ala MMO oder offline im coop spielen kann
> wo schöne landschaften hat mit nen kleinen "krass" effekt weil das detail schön ist?
> 
> habe mit meiner freundin resident evil 5 gezockt aber das kotzt so dermasen das man
> net im laufen schiesen kann...





Da sieht man das du kein ricjtiger Resi Zocker bist



BTT: Urban Terror


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Juli 2010)

Pokémon Soul Silver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (29. Juli 2010)

battlefield bc2 (ps3)
crysis (pc alt aber rockt einfach) 
und natürlich manchmal wow ;-)


----------



## Sejro (29. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Da sieht man das du kein ricjtiger Resi Zocker bist
> 
> 
> 
> BTT: Urban Terror




muss man dass denn sein?
es ist nunmal doof mehr kann ich dazu net sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (29. Juli 2010)

Starcraft 2


----------



## Kaldreth (29. Juli 2010)

So bin mal angefangen Borderlands zu zocken. Ganz lustig! Heute Abend mal mit nem Kumpel den Koop ausprobieren!


----------



## Silmyiél (29. Juli 2010)

Anno 1404 - Venedig, Warcraft III - The Frozen Throne, CS 1.6, Guild Wars


----------



## Potpotom (29. Juli 2010)

Warcraft III


----------



## Dracun (29. Juli 2010)

AION
Alien Swarm (hab gerade erst angefangen)
Splinter Cell Conviction
CS:S (aber eher selten und dann auch nur mit Bots muss da erst wieder reinkommen)

Das wärs erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juna. (29. Juli 2010)

Only Aoc!


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juli 2010)

Sejro schrieb:


> muss man dass denn sein?
> es ist nunmal doof mehr kann ich dazu net sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Natürlich nicht, wenn man aber die ganze Zeit Left4Dead gespielt hast udn dann Resi anfängt ist man natürlich genervt das man nicht laufen kann beim schiessen. Wer Resi jedoch schon länger spielt versteht aber auch warum und will das nicht missen.


----------



## Rayon (29. Juli 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> So bin mal angefangen Borderlands zu zocken. Ganz lustig! Heute Abend mal mit nem Kumpel den Koop ausprobieren!



Im Coop rockt es noch mehr als im SP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spaß.

Ich begeb mich gleich noch ne Runde an Dragon Age: Awakening 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (29. Juli 2010)

Coop?
Bei uns in der Schweiz ist das eine Supermarktkette ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (29. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele derzeit ein wenig;
Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Dracun (29. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, wenn man aber die ganze Zeit Left4Dead gespielt hast udn dann Resi anfängt ist man natürlich genervt das man nicht laufen kann beim schiessen. *Wer Resi jedoch schon länger spielt versteht aber auch warum und will das nicht missen.*



Resident Evil 1DC & Resident Evil 2 ftw!


----------



## Seph018 (29. Juli 2010)

Da sie im Media Markt kein FF13 hatten, hab ich mir Heavy Rain gekauft. Ganz witzig.


----------



## Krügerl (29. Juli 2010)

Spiele gerade *"Metro 2033"* ein drittes mal durch. Ein verdammt guter Shooter, aber wer die Buchvorlage kennt, wird wärend dem Spielen pausenlos weinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (29. Juli 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Spiele gerade *"Metro 2033"* ein drittes mal durch. Ein verdammt guter Shooter, aber wer die Buchvorlage kennt, wird wärend dem Spielen pausenlos weinen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt leider.

Zocke gerade Starcraft 2. und ich habe viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiele RTS gezockt, aber SC2 rockt alles weg.


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich spiele derzeit ein wenig;
> Red Dead Redemption



Bestes Spiel ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele gerade, "Wie bringt man seine Familie am schnellsten zum ausrasten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Fauzi

Migro ist billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (29. Juli 2010)

Morgen bekomm ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich freu mich schon total! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (29. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Migro ist billiger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab auch nichts anderes behauptet. Ich bin auch ein Migrofanatiker, zumal man da die Eigenprodukte auch essen/brauchen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber war letztens im Liddl, da ist es schweinegünstig.. sogar im vergleich zu der Migros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry für OT, BTT:

Ich spiele im moment Doom 3


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2010)

Alien Swarm... immer noch.

Und mal wieder DIRT 2. Auf 1920x1080 sieht das Spiel verdammt gut aus :O


----------



## Kremlin (30. Juli 2010)

jetzt singularity. mal sehen wie es geworden ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2010)

Da ich jetzt endlich Risen durchgespielt habe werde ich wohl demnächst mit Gothic 3 anfangen mit CP 1.74 und QP

aber vorher gibts erst nochmal die volle Breitseite Age of Mythology


----------



## Elda (30. Juli 2010)

Gleich Metro 2033 spielen wenns durch ist Singularity, Splinter Cell Convition, Justcause 2 oder Bioshock 2. Aber das dauert xO


----------



## Healor (30. Juli 2010)

Fallen Earth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hammer Spiel, mal ne Abwechslung zu SC 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sejro (31. Juli 2010)

suche gutes co-op spiel!


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2010)

Sejro schrieb:


> suche gutes co-op spiel!



Abgesehen von Resident Evil 5 wären da noch: New Super Mario Brothers, Alien Swarm, DoW2, Borderlands zB


----------



## Portgaz D. Ace (1. August 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf dem ersten Blick ja, auf dem zweiten Blick nein. Das hatte so ungenutztes Potenzial, so hohle KI. Die Story war wirklich gut, aber naja.


----------



## PKMN (1. August 2010)

Oblivion mit allerlei Model Mods.


----------



## Dominau (1. August 2010)

Lego Universe Beta
Alien Swarm


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frust kauf weil Battlefield Bad Company 2 nicht da war (Für Xbox und Pc wars natürlich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Und Dragon Age Origins unverschämte 69€ Bei Real gekostet hat.


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Frust kauf weil Battlefield Bad Company 2 nicht da war (Für Xbox und Pc wars natürlich da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



PS3 has no Games!



Ohja...das war ein sinnvoller 500. post (:


----------



## Petersburg (2. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> PS3 has no Games!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohja...das war ein sinnvoller 500. post (:



Ps3 hat wohl Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ps3 hat wohl Spiele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieviele 5? 

Da habe ich lieber meine Ps2 mit einer grösseren Auswahl als son teures Teil das nur Schrotthauf-Spiele hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (3. August 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Im Coop rockt es noch mehr als im SP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast absolut Recht! Macht wirklich richtig fun!


----------



## Tilbie (3. August 2010)

Immernoch Starcraft 2


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> PS3 has no Games!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohja...das war ein sinnvoller 500. post (:



PS3 hat Grand Turismo 5, was willst du mehr? 

Stimmt du bist ja ein weibliches Ding und somit nicht Motor interessiert. Lame :-(


----------



## Deathstyle (3. August 2010)

BlazBlue, ewig kein so gutes Beat 'em up gespielt.
Xbox > PS2
PS3 > Xbox 360


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2010)

Portgaz schrieb:


> Auf dem ersten Blick ja, auf dem zweiten Blick nein. Das hatte so ungenutztes Potenzial, so hohle KI. Die Story war wirklich gut, aber naja.



Die Steuerungs"hänger" in Verbindung mit den Kamerabugs nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## TheGui (3. August 2010)

PKMN schrieb:


> Oblivion mit allerlei Model Mods.


Du Ferkel ^^

-----

10 Jahre Warten haben sich gelohnt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> LOST VIKING 2010



das is sehr coll neh ^^

cool is auch die tanzende holo Nachtelfe drüber!


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> das is sehr coll neh ^^
> 
> cool is auch die tanzende holo Nachtelfe drüber!


Ja die ist echt lustig. Hab mich zuerst gefragt, woher ich diesen Tanz wohl kenne, den die da macht, bis ich dann gesehn hab, dass das ja ne Nachtelfe ist ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (3. August 2010)

Ich spiel mal wieder Combat Arms und überlege mal wieder zu "cashen" >_<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Lost Saga.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Ich spiel atm nicht soviel, ab august / september gehts wieder los mit Mafia 2, NFS Hot Pursuit, GT5 <3


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Ab September kündige ich sämtliche Jobs, gebe meinen Sohn zur Adoption frei, vergrabe das Telefon im Garten und mache mit Claire schluss, damit ich in Ruhe FFXIV zocken kann.


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ab September kündige ich sämtliche Jobs, gebe meinen Sohn zur Adoption frei, vergrabe das Telefon im Garten und mache mit Claire schluss, damit ich in Ruhe FFXIV zocken kann.



stimmt det kommt auch noch >.> und bald das neue GTA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich kann ich meine PS3 benutzen ;D


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2010)

Da ich in WoW ständig vom Server geworfen werde, spiele ich im Moment eine Mischung aus Bioshock, Warcraft 3, Sacred und Heroes of Might and Magic III
Ich brauch dringend neue Pc-Spiele hat wer gute Empfehlungen in die Richtung?


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ab September kündige ich sämtliche Jobs, gebe meinen Sohn zur Adoption frei, vergrabe das Telefon im Garten und mache mit Claire schluss, damit ich in Ruhe FFXIV zocken kann.



Nur wegen einen Spiel...


----------



## LiangZhou (3. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim Gamestop abgegriffen


----------



## Smeal (4. August 2010)

Zelda ,Majoras Mask 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaja die gute alte Zeit.

und League of Legends!!! 
http://www.lol-europe.com/de


Mfg


----------



## mmeCeliné (4. August 2010)

Die Beta zu, World of Warcraft: Cataclysm


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Die Beta zu, World of Warcraft: Cataclysm


Ist das immernoch so, dass man die Onlinegebühr bezahlen muss, um die Beta spielen zu können?


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Da ich in WoW ständig vom Server geworfen werde, spiele ich im Moment eine Mischung aus Bioshock, Warcraft 3, Sacred und Heroes of Might and Magic III
> Ich brauch dringend neue Pc-Spiele hat wer gute Empfehlungen in die Richtung?


Heroes of Might and Magic 5 ist (meiner Meinung nach) das mit Abstand beste Heroes von allen. Der 4. Teil hingegen ist grauenhaft, den solltest Du Dir nicht zulegen. 

Edit: Sorry für den Doppelpost :O


----------



## Dominau (4. August 2010)

Star Wars Battlefront II


----------



## Potpotom (4. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ist das immernoch so, dass man die Onlinegebühr bezahlen muss, um die Beta spielen zu können?


Jain, du musst lediglich einen aktiven Account haben um an der Verlosung teilzunehmen... aber wenn du den Zugang einmal hast, dann kann dein normaler Account ruhig gekündigt sein. Die Beta bleibt. 

EDIT: Bin mir nicht sicher, aber vllt. ist die Vorraussetzung für die Beta auch lediglich ein WotLK-Account im BNet. Kann durchaus sein, dass der auch stillgelegt sein kann.


----------



## Xelyna* (4. August 2010)

Starcraft 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (4. August 2010)

Anno 1404 wieder gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Heroes of Might and Magic 5 ist (meiner Meinung nach) das mit Abstand beste Heroes von allen. Der 4. Teil hingegen ist grauenhaft, den solltest Du Dir nicht zulegen.



Den 4.Teil habe ich schon. Schwerer Fehlkauf :/
Werde mal gucken wo ich den 5.Teil günstig bekomme, danke für den Tipp ich dachte schon das alle Nachfolger so werden wie Teil 4 und hab deshalb die Finger von gelassen.


----------



## Kaldreth (4. August 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Den 4.Teil habe ich schon. Schwerer Fehlkauf :/
> Werde mal gucken wo ich den 5.Teil günstig bekomme, danke für den Tipp ich dachte schon das alle Nachfolger so werden wie Teil 4 und hab deshalb die Finger von gelassen.



Klar bekommste für nen Appel und n Ei! Kostet bei Amazon keine 10 € mehr! Oder im Saturn MM etc. in der Software Pyramide für nen 10er hab es mir vor 3 Wochen geholt! Wirklich gut!


----------



## TaroEld (4. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur wegen einen Spiel...



Naja, man muss halt Prioritäten setzen.


HoN , noch immer.


----------



## Vahel (4. August 2010)

Im Moment bin ich dabei zwischen Starcraft 2 und  Pflanzen gegen Zombies zu wechseln... ziemlich cool die Spiele^^ 
ah gerade gelesen das ich ja noch mehr schreiben muss^^
Starcraft 2
Pro:
Einfach goil
Negativ:
Zu viele pros beim online spielen die einen anfänger wie mich einfach über den tisch ziehen^^

Pflanzen gegen Zombies
Pro:
Altbackenes Tower defense mit super einfällen und einer menge humor =)
Negativ
Der Preis welcher bei 15 Euro bei mir lag. Wobei ich den eher bei sonstiges dazu schreiben würde und in Klammern setzten da ich noch nicht den ganzen Umfang bzw die Länge des Spiels erahnen kann^^


----------



## jeef (5. August 2010)

lotro
und gw


----------



## LiangZhou (5. August 2010)

Vahel schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich dabei zwischen Starcraft 2 und Pflanzen gegen Zombies zu wechseln... ziemlich cool die Spiele^^
> ah gerade gelesen das ich ja noch mehr schreiben muss^^
> Starcraft 2
> Pro:
> ...




Großartige Argumentation, wirklich auschlaggebend für meine Überlegungen es anzuschaffen, danke!


----------



## The Paladin (5. August 2010)

Hab mir gerade Legendary gekauft. Aber ich muss immer ein paar Stunden warten bis mein Laufwerk es Lesen kann (Ist immer so bei neuen Spielen, liegt villeicht an den kleinen Ölfilm auf neuen DVD´s, aber es ist nervig)

Noch dazu zocke ich Company of Heroes + Addons, Empire Total War, WC3 + Addon und HdR Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 + Addon ^^ (Ich liebe Strategiespiele)


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Star Wars Battlefront II



/sign
geniales spiel


----------



## Gothic_1234 (5. August 2010)

The sims 3^^


----------



## Ralevor (5. August 2010)

Starcraft 2, ansonsten noch hin und wieder Battlefield Bad Company 2.


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Zocke gerade die ganze MoH (Pc) REihe durch.


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2010)

Batman: Arkham Asylum
Race Driver Grid
PES 2010 (inkl. Fanpatch)


----------



## Knallfix (5. August 2010)

Divinity 2 - Flames of Venegeance 
Tolles Addon zum spaßigsten RPG der letzten Zeit.
Ich fand das Ende von Div 2 klasse btw, habe das ganze gejammer ums Finale nie verstanden. 

Knall


----------



## HGVermillion (6. August 2010)

Starcraft 2, Kampange ist heute abend durch, und dann gehts wie in der Beta in die Multiplayerschlachten.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. August 2010)

Starcraft2 Demo und CoD6 mal wieder


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. August 2010)

Nach einer gefühlten Milliarde Jahren mal wieder Diablo 2 im closed BNet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. August 2010)

omfgStarcraft2DemovollausgekostetsabbermussGeldauftreiben


----------



## Dominau (7. August 2010)

Habe gerade wieder lust bekommen auf irgendein MMORPG :/
Dauert aber ne weile bis WoW installiert ist...


----------



## Dracun (7. August 2010)

AION
Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic 2
Splinter Cell Conviction


----------



## mastergamer (7. August 2010)

_Wourld of Woarcräft_
Battelfield Bad Company 2 (PS3)
Pro evolution Soccer 2010 (PS3)_
_


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> omfgStarcraft2DemovollausgekostetsabbermussGeldauftreiben



Komm wir überfallen zusammen ne Bank, brauch auch Geld für SC 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (7. August 2010)

Starcraft 2, suche Spieler die mit mir zs trainieren wollen (bin totaler Noob und Terraner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Falathrim (7. August 2010)

Nichts vom Saftladen ActivisionBlizzard, so viel ist schon mal sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Derzeit GTA 4 (MP), danach werd ich mich vielleicht an Jade Empire setzen...und dann kommt Dragon Age: Origins


----------



## LiangZhou (7. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Komm wir überfallen zusammen ne Bank, brauch auch Geld für SC 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf, und dann helfen wir Laz0rguns^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. August 2010)

Ich spiel grade WoT Beta

geiles spiel ;D


----------



## Laz0rgun (7. August 2010)

was is wot?

world of was? ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. August 2010)

World of Tanks


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Bitte nicht mit WoT abkürzen, WoT steht für Wheel of Time.


----------



## The Paladin (7. August 2010)

Ich zocke Alien Swarm, kann man sich umsonst bei Steam downloaden. Ich muss sagen, sogar mit High Level typen kann man extrem failen ^^

Es war so: Es kommt das Level wo man Biomasse und Eier verbrennen muss, Ich (Lvl 14) und ein High level typ (Lvl 26) nehmen Flammenwerfer. Wir legen los, Der Medic stirbt als erster (Lvl 22) weil er sich nicht selbst geheilt hat als ein Parasit iihn befallen hat. Danach starb der andere Typ mit Flammenwerfer wegen den Parasiten. Ok, Ich und ein anderer (Lvl 18) gehen los um den Rest der Mission zu schaffen. Ich brenne alle Biomassen nieder und bei den letzten Eiern wird der Typ infiziert und verreckt. Ich habe am Ende alle Missionpunkte geschafft, bekommen Gratulationsrufe und kurz vor dem Lift werde ich von Bugs umzingelt und werde niedergemetzelt.

Edit: Auf, meine Freunde, holt euch Alien Swarm und töten ein paar Bugs und holen uns Erfolge. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (8. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich zocke Alien Swarm, kann man sich umsonst bei Steam downloaden. Ich muss sagen, sogar mit High Level typen kann man extrem failen ^^
> 
> Es war so: Es kommt das Level wo man Biomasse und Eier verbrennen muss, Ich (Lvl 14) und ein High level typ (Lvl 26) nehmen Flammenwerfer. Wir legen los, Der Medic stirbt als erster (Lvl 22) weil er sich nicht selbst geheilt hat als ein Parasit iihn befallen hat. Danach starb der andere Typ mit Flammenwerfer wegen den Parasiten. Ok, Ich und ein anderer (Lvl 18) gehen los um den Rest der Mission zu schaffen. Ich brenne alle Biomassen nieder und bei den letzten Eiern wird der Typ infiziert und verreckt. Ich habe am Ende alle Missionpunkte geschafft, bekommen Gratulationsrufe und kurz vor dem Lift werde ich von Bugs umzingelt und werde niedergemetzelt.
> 
> Edit: Auf, meine Freunde, holt euch Alien Swarm und töten ein paar Bugs und holen uns Erfolge. ^^



grad geladen und es ist cooooooooool wollen wir ne runde spielen?


----------



## Laz0rgun (8. August 2010)

kann mir mal bitte wer erklären warum ich bei den beiden ersten türen in alien swarm nicht weiterkomme, da steht zwar e to use panel passiert aber nüchts :<
kk hat sich erledigt


----------



## The Paladin (8. August 2010)

Du musst als Tech die Türen hacken oder mit dem Handwielder die Türen aufschweißen (Handwielder kann jeder benutzen aber als Tech kann man es ganz schnell).

Ich spiele Tech die ganze Zeit, vergisst alle Waffen die ihr kriegt, ihr braucht nur die Prototype-gun (Kann nur Tech verwenden) und eine 2te Waffe eurer Wahl (Am besten Shotgun), später nimmt statt der Shotgun die Kettensäge, als Tech Vegas habt ihr Nahkampfbonus und mit dem Powerhandshuh wird der Nahkampfschaden verdoppelt. MASSAKER!!!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (8. August 2010)

bin auch grade Alien Swarm am downloaden ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (8. August 2010)

Spielt auf Insane, das letzte Level ist schwer. Wirklich, wirklich hart.


----------



## Healor (8. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Star Wars Battlefront II



Geht da noch was mit Multiplayer? Habe Teil 1 immer gern Online gespielt.


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Geht da noch was mit Multiplayer? Habe Teil 1 immer gern Online gespielt.



Jo ^^


----------



## Healor (8. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jo ^^



Schön, da ich morgen eh beim MM bin pack ich das gleich noch mit ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (9. August 2010)

Mixi Time: Street Fighter IV (PC Version, wer ein paar leichte BP will, bei mir melden, ich bin noch Sau schlecht xD)
Lego Batman
Lego Harry Potter die Jahre I-IV (Ich liebe die Lego Spiele, kaum was witzigeres gespielt)
Assassins Creed II (bald kommt Brotherhodds, bis da muss es durch sein *gg*)


----------



## Jokxer (9. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Mixi Time: Street Fighter IV (PC Version, wer ein paar leichte BP will, bei mir melden, ich bin noch Sau schlecht xD)
> Lego Batman
> Lego Harry Potter die Jahre I-IV (Ich liebe die Lego Spiele, kaum was witzigeres gespielt)
> Assassins Creed II (bald kommt Brotherhodds, bis da muss es durch sein *gg*)



November ist aber ned bald.


----------



## Dling (9. August 2010)

Starcraft 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (9. August 2010)

Hm
Dead Space,
Mirrors Edge,
Crysis Warhead


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2010)

das Lustige "Behalt die Nerven wenn dein Hund überdreht durch die Wohnung springt"-Spiel


----------



## TrollJumper (9. August 2010)

Starcraft 2 durch, jetzt gehts an den Multiplayer Modus.
Neben bei spiel ich noch The Witcher, Divinity 2 und WoW.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. August 2010)

Jetzt wo Fable 3 unmittelbar bevorsteht werd ich nochmal die beiden anderen Teile durchzocken


----------



## Laz0rgun (9. August 2010)

PM an mich wer SC2 gegen nen halben noob spielen will ( ohne wertung wenn das geht)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. August 2010)

Installiere ENDLICH die Beta von Final Fantasy XIV! Halleluja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (9. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Installiere ENDLICH die Beta von Final Fantasy XIV! Halleluja!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mag dich nicht xD

Leider darfst du ja kein ausführliches Review schreiben, ich hoffe nur, dass ich Mittwoch einen bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (9. August 2010)

-.- Habe schon ewig den FF14 Downloader rumzuliegen, aber da er höchstens mit 5kb lädt, jetzt so durchschnittlich, kann er mal getrost liegenbleiben.


----------



## eMJay (9. August 2010)

Ich sage es mal so das spiel ist scheiße.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. August 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Ich sage es mal so das spiel ist scheiße.



Na ja, anhand einer Beta, die nur sehr begrenzt Zugang zum fertigen Produkt gewährt, werde ich das nicht beurteilen. Der geistige Vorgänger, FFXI, ist bis heute eines der erfolgreichsten MMOs aller Zeiten und gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsspielen, von daher freue ich mich wie verrückt auf FFXIV. Wenn nur nicht dieser unendlich lahmarschige P2P-Downloader wäre... *gähn*


----------



## Jokxer (9. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Na ja, anhand einer Beta, die nur sehr begrenzt Zugang zum fertigen Produkt gewährt, werde ich das nicht beurteilen. Der geistige Vorgänger, FFXI, ist bis heute eines der erfolgreichsten MMOs aller Zeiten und gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsspielen, von daher freue ich mich wie verrückt auf FFXIV. Wenn nur nicht dieser unendlich lahmarschige P2P-Downloader wäre... *gähn*



Ich sage es auch mal so das Spiel ist Scheiße.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. August 2010)

Ist recht. Ich bilde mir meine Meinung dann lieber trotzdem selber und höre nicht auf jemanden, der pauschal und ohne Begründung ein Spiel aufgrund einer unfertigen Beta scheiße findet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (9. August 2010)

Ich sage es mal so, zur Zeit würde ich kaum etwas lieber spielen als FF14. Vielleicht Final Fantasy 13. Aber das war natürlich vergriffen... alten Media Markt Hunde.
Achja: Habe die letzten Tage mal wieder Secret of Evermore durchgespielt. Schon blöd, dass die Steinzeitwelt das "schwerste" ist, denn spätestens mit der Höllenfaust auf Stufe 3 ist das ganze Spiel ..öhm.. zu leicht.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. August 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Ich sage es mal so, zur Zeit würde ich kaum etwas lieber spielen als FF14. Vielleicht Final Fantasy 13. Aber das war natürlich vergriffen... alten Media Markt Hunde.
> Achja: Habe die letzten Tage mal wieder Secret of Evermore durchgespielt. Schon blöd, dass die Steinzeitwelt das "schwerste" ist, denn spätestens mit der Höllenfaust auf Stufe 3 ist das ganze Spiel ..öhm.. zu leicht.



Habe allen meinen Prinzipien zum Trotz die Collectors Edition für 40 Pfund vorbestellt, um ab 22. September die Vollversion spielen zu können. 

Secret of Evermore... der Toasterhund rockt!


----------



## Yadiz (10. August 2010)

*Secret of Mana* <3 mit Xbox Gamepad =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja: Und FFXIV wird episch. Ich hatte Gelegenheit mal ein paar Blicke in die Beta zu werfen und muss sagen: Das Spiel ist toll!
Die Atmosphäre ist einfach nur cool mit den ganzen Ingame-Cutscenes, die ich bisher zu sehen bekam. Da kommt wieder richtiges FFXI Feeling auf.

Man sollte sich halt über eines im Klaren sein: es ist ein Final Fantasy und kein WoW. Wenn man ein zweites WoW erwartet wird man klar enttäuscht sein, das garantiere ich!
Ein direkter Vergleich zwischen WoW und FFXIV wäre noch unterschiedlicher als der zwischen Äpfeln und Birnen. Da müssten schon Äpfel und irgendeine Gemüsesorte her.

Die Steuerung orientiert sich auch an FFXI, was so manchem WoW Spieler, der damit keine Erfahrung hat, wohl übel aufstoßen mag. 
Mit Gamepad spielt es sich aber sehr intuitiv imo - und vorallem richtig entspannt - wenn man mit Wireless Gamepad gechillt da sitzt und nicht unbedingt immer die Finger auf der Tastatur haben muss, außer zum chatten.

Ich nehme an, dass Leute, die meinen FFXIV wäre schlecht, sich von der Tastatur-Maus-Steuerung haben abschrecken lassen und schon aufgegeben haben, bevor sie die wirklich guten Elemente des Spiels zu Gesicht bekommen konnten.

Wie auch immer: Mir gefällts! 
Habe ebenfalls die Collector's Edition vorbestellt bzw. werde ich (da die Beta nicht so pralle läuft bei mir) auch gleich noch einen neuen PC im September holen. 
Das wird besser als BC oder WotLK Release! =)


----------



## The Paladin (10. August 2010)

Ihr habt Secret of Mana und Secret of Evermore auch? Ich zocke diese Spiele manchmal, aber am meisten Zocke ich: The Legend of Zelda- Ocarina of Time

und Alien Swarm

Ab Donnerstag treibe ich in Team Fortress 2 mein Unwesen.

Edit: Wenigstens kann ich behaupten stolzer Besitzer von 2 SNES und einer Nintendo 64 Konsole zu sein und diese Spiele noch spielen kann.

(Weitere Spiele auf SNES die ich habe: Mortal Kombat 3 Ultimate, Illusion of Time, Super Mario World, Super Mario Allstars, Super Mario Kart, Lufia 2: Rise of the Sinistrals, noch ein paar Auto und Fußballspiele die ich nicht mag, The Magical Sword, tja, das wars)

(Für die N64 habe ich diese games: Super Mario 64, Diddy Kong Racing, Quake, LoZ- OoT, Mortal Kombat 4, Pokemon Snap ^^, tja das wars auch schon)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

Yadiz schrieb:


> *Secret of Mana* <3 mit Xbox Gamepad =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau in der abartigen Steuerung, der heftigen Instanzierung und der Tatsache, dass WoW ein Apfel und FF14 eine Gurke ist, liegen halt meine Bedenken. Auf der einen Seite wird behauptet, man habe sich stark an WoW, WAR und AoC orientiert, auf der anderen Seite habe ich durch das Beta-Material den Eindruck, dass Steuerung und Menüführung genauso furchtbar sind wie in FFXI. Mich persönlich stört das relativ wenig, zumal ich mit meinem Xbox360-Pad zocken kann. Aber viele Spieler, besonders hierzulande, wird das ganz furchtbar abschrecken. Man merkt ständig, dass man die PC-Version eines Konsolenspiels zockt und Maus und Keyboard werden einfach nicht anständig unterstützt. Halte ich in der heutigen Zeit für absolut vorsintflutlich und unverzeihlich.

Als absoluter Fan von FFXI werd' ich mit FF14 durchaus auf meine Kosten kommen. Die Rassen, die Spielewelt, alles erinnert an FFXI, aber mit toller, moderner Grafik und vor allem endlich mal solofreundlich. Ich befürchte nur, dass das nicht ausreicht, um wirklich viele neue Spieler anzulocken. Ich hoffe, da liege ich falsch, aber ich glaube fast, dass die Serverbevölkerung überwiegend durch japanische, amerikanische und australische Spieler gedeckt wird und die deutschen Spieler werden sich mal wieder zu 1-2 großen Linkshells zusammenrotten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mallorca-Gilden. *schauder*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. August 2010)

Mafia 2 Demo


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Na ja, anhand einer Beta, die nur sehr begrenzt Zugang zum fertigen Produkt gewährt, werde ich das nicht beurteilen. Der geistige Vorgänger, FFXI, ist bis heute eines der erfolgreichsten MMOs aller Zeiten und gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsspielen, von daher freue ich mich wie verrückt auf FFXIV. Wenn nur nicht dieser unendlich lahmarschige P2P-Downloader wäre... *gähn*


Lustig, obwohl ich die FF-Spiele liebe (von FF12 abgesehn, das ist einfach nur schlecht) konnte ich mit FF11 nicht viel anfangen. Daher geh ich davon aus, dass mir FF14 vermutlich auch nicht wirklich gefallen wird. Aber mal schaun, erst mal abwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

FF XII war/ ist wirklich grauenhaft, es kam bei mir nie dieses Final Fantasy Gefühl auf, dieses och den Boss mach ich noch, da zu der Stadt geh ich noch schnell hin, och bis zum nächsten Speicherpunkt ist es nicht so weit, das geht schon *gg*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Lustig, obwohl ich die FF-Spiele liebe (von FF12 abgesehn, das ist einfach nur schlecht) konnte ich mit FF11 nicht viel anfangen. Daher geh ich davon aus, dass mir FF14 vermutlich auch nicht wirklich gefallen wird. Aber mal schaun, erst mal abwarten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir ist es genau andersrum. Mit 1-2 Ausnahmen ließ mich die FF-Reihe immer völlig kalt, aber FFXI finde ich bis heute absolut genial und darum habe ich 14 bereits bestellt.
Vielleicht liegt das einfach daran, dass sich die MMOs stärker an klassischen FF-Games aus der 8/16bit-Ära orientieren. Viele Klassen, Musikstücke und andere Details stammen aus den Uralt-Teilen von anno dazumal. Ich befürchte nur, dass die wenigsten Fans der moderneren FF-Games hierzulande noch was mit Namen wie "Garland" anfangen können, weshalb sich die Nostalgie wohl in Grenzen halten wird.


----------



## Lari (10. August 2010)

Ich warte weiter auf die PS3 Beta von FinalFantasy14 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann doch eigentlich nichts besseres geben als ein MMORPG spielen, auf der Couch, unterstützt durch eine Dolby Digital Anlage auf einem 42" FullHD Fernseher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (10. August 2010)

s.t.a.l.k.e.r reihe^^


----------



## Kaldreth (10. August 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich warte weiter auf die PS3 Beta von FinalFantasy14
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hatte nen beta key für die Beta allerdings hab ich es nicht runter geladen bekommen! Der Rechner lief ca. 3 Tage durch und war dann bei 60 % da hat ich keinen Bock mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es genau andersrum. Mit 1-2 Ausnahmen ließ mich die FF-Reihe immer völlig kalt, aber FFXI finde ich bis heute absolut genial und darum habe ich 14 bereits bestellt.
> Vielleicht liegt das einfach daran, dass sich die MMOs stärker an klassischen FF-Games aus der 8/16bit-Ära orientieren. Viele Klassen, Musikstücke und andere Details stammen aus den Uralt-Teilen von anno dazumal. Ich befürchte nur, dass die wenigsten Fans der moderneren FF-Games hierzulande noch was mit Namen wie "Garland" anfangen können, weshalb sich die Nostalgie wohl in Grenzen halten wird.


Öhm...ok, inhaltlich mag das stimmen, aber vom Kampfsystem her finde ich, dass FF11 mit den alten FF-Games gar nichts gemein hat. Bei den Musikstücken stimm ich Dir zu, aber "viele Klassen"...also in den alten FF-Teilen an die ich mich grad erinnere, gabs nicht wirklich ne grosse Klassenauswahl. Da gabs idR nen Krieger, ne Hexe und nen Streuner und je nach Teil noch ne Hand voll Variationen dieser drei Grundklassen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Öhm...ok, inhaltlich mag das stimmen, aber vom Kampfsystem her finde ich, dass FF11 mit den alten FF-Games gar nichts gemein hat. Bei den Musikstücken stimm ich Dir zu, aber "viele Klassen"...also in den alten FF-Teilen an die ich mich grad erinnere, gabs nicht wirklich ne grosse Klassenauswahl. Da gabs idR nen Krieger, ne Hexe und nen Streuner und je nach Teil noch ne Hand voll Variationen dieser drei Grundklassen.



Wus? Im allerersten FF hast du selbst eine Gruppe erstellt und z.B. Klassen wie Monk, Red Mage, White Mage, Black Mage etc gehabt, die Hauptfiguren in FF4 waren ein Dragoon und ein Shadowknight bzw. Paladin, das Theme auf der FF14-Website ist der Warriors of Light Song aus FF1, Garland ist einer der Erzfieslinge aus dem ersten Teil und so weiter...
In FF14 entwickeln sich die Charaktere nicht durch Erfahrungspunkte, sondern je nach genutzter Waffe, was an die Charakterentwicklung von FF2 angelehnt ist.

Natürlich ist das Kampfsystem in FFXI eine Ecke dynamischer als in den Uralt-Spielen, aber bis auf die Formationen und Macros hat sich am Grundprinzip doch nicht viel geändert, oder?

Hm, wenn die Diskussion so weitergeht, müssen wir einen speziellen Thread erstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (10. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wus? Im allerersten FF hast du selbst eine Gruppe erstellt und z.B. Klassen wie Monk, Red Mage, White Mage, Black Mage etc gehabt, die Hauptfiguren in FF4 waren ein Dragoon und ein Shadowknight bzw. Paladin, das Theme auf der FF14-Website ist der Warriors of Light Song aus FF1, Garland ist einer der Erzfieslinge aus dem ersten Teil und so weiter...



/sign. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hatte das für den GBA =)

Von oben nach unten: Warri?  - Thief - Whitemage - Blackmage

Der Blackmage sieht ein bisl aus wie Vivi in FF9. Die Rüstung des Diebs und Wihitemages sind fast identisch mit den jeweiligen AF-Sets aus FFXI :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

Vivi ist auch an den "klassischen" Black Mage angelehnt. Ebenso die meisten AFs in FFXI. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Dieb kann man in FF1 übrigens zum Ninja befördern, welcher ebenfalls eine Klasse in FFXI ist.


----------



## Yadiz (10. August 2010)

Das mit dem Ninja wusste ich noch nicht, aber ich würde mich auf einen Dragoon oder Corsair in FFXIV freuen =)

Glaube, der Bluemage aus FFTactics, hat in FF11 auch seine Funktion beibehalten :>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Das mit dem Ninja wusste ich noch nicht, aber ich würde mich auf einen Dragoon oder Corsair in FFXIV freuen =)
> 
> Glaube, der Bluemage aus FFTactics, hat in FF11 auch seine Funktion beibehalten :>



Yup, der Blue Mage gehört zu den beliebtesten Klassen in FFXI. Anstelle des Dragoons gibt's in FF14 derzeit den "Lancer". Außerdem gibt es eine Musketiergilde, also darf man in der Zukunft wohl auf entsprechende Klassen hoffen. ^^


----------



## Yadiz (10. August 2010)

Hehe, ich glaube, wir sollten das Thema wechseln. Ich kanns jetzt schon nicht mehr bis zur Release erwarten xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

Sind ja nur noch rund sechs Wochen. Und in 14 Stunden beginnt die nächste Beta-Phase! *lechz*

BTT: Ich spiele wieder mal Diablo 2 im closed BNet und bin überrascht, wie süchtig das Teil auch heute noch macht.


----------



## The Paladin (10. August 2010)

Ich habe nur 3 Spiele der FF-Reihe mit denen ich sehr glücklich bin

FFX (Für mich das allerbeste FF)
FFX-2 (Die Geschichte geht weiter, nur das Kampfsystem ist nicht so mein Ding)
FFXII (Gutes Kampsystem, gute Charaktere, gute Geschichte, mehr muss ich nicht sagen)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich habe nur 3 Spiele der FF-Reihe mit denen ich sehr glücklich bin
> 
> FFX (Für mich das allerbeste FF)
> FFX-2 (Die Geschichte geht weiter, nur das Kampfsystem ist nicht so mein Ding)
> FFXII (Gutes Kampsystem, gute Charaktere, gute Geschichte, mehr muss ich nicht sagen)



Angespielt habe ich von den Offline-FFs 1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 8 und 9.
Durchgespielt habe ich lediglich 1, 7 und 8. In 9 waren mir die ganzen Minigames zu blöd, ab 10 habe ich dann jegliches Interesse an der Reihe verloren. Zuviel interaktiver Film und zu wenig Rollenspiel für mich. Aber die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. ^^


----------



## Yadiz (10. August 2010)

Unter den Offline Titeln fand ich FF8 und 9 fand ich am besten. 

Hab mir auch FF13 geholt. Das ist schon ganz gut, aber wie gesagt, "Interaktiver Film" triffts am besten. 
Das hast leider nichts mehr zu tun mit den älteren Titeln =/ Finde ich ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen schade.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Unter den Offline Titeln fand ich FF8 und 9 fand ich am besten.
> 
> Hab mir auch FF13 geholt. Das ist schon ganz gut, aber wie gesagt, "Interaktiver Film" triffts am besten.
> Das hast leider nichts mehr zu tun mit den älteren Titeln =/ Finde ich ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen schade.



Was mich viel mehr stört, sind die völlig übertriebenen Wertungen und Reviews diverser (Online-)Magazine zu FF13. Wie du selbst sagst, hat das Spiel eigentlich kaum noch was mit seinen Vorgängern zu tun, im Kampf steuert man aktiv nur noch eine Figur, aber darauf wird in den meisten Tests höchstens so am Rande eingegangen. Ist schon merkwürdig, wie solche Prestige-Titel irgendwie IMMER affengeile Wertungen kassieren. *hust*


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Affengeile Wertungen? Ich hab mehr negative als positive Reviews darüber gelesen oO

In Großbrittanien ticken die Uhren wohl anders, ich hab mir aber selber eine Meinung darüber gebildet und finde das Kampfsystem irgendwie cool, ein wenig Actionlastiger, was nicht unbedingt schlecht sein muss.


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2010)

@Berserkerkitten: Hmm ok mir fiel grad spontan FF6 ein, was ja eindeutig auch noch zu den alten Spielen gehört und da sah das dann doch alles ganz anders aus. Aber stimmt schon was Du da schreibst.



The schrieb:


> Ich habe nur 3 Spiele der FF-Reihe mit denen ich sehr glücklich bin
> 
> FFX (Für mich das allerbeste FF)
> FFX-2 (Die Geschichte geht weiter, nur das Kampfsystem ist nicht so mein Ding)
> FFXII (Gutes Kampsystem, gute Charaktere, gute Geschichte, mehr muss ich nicht sagen)


Tjo, da hast Du leider die (meiner Meinung nach) besten FFs verpasst. FF7 hat wohl eine der besten Geschichten, dies in nem RPG je gegeben hat. FF8 hatte meiner Meinung nach das beste Kampfsystem aller FF-Teile, aber darüber lässt sich natürlich streiten. Vom Charakteraufbau her muss ich sagen ist FFX echt am besten gelungen. Das ist das einzige FF, in dem man relativ problemlos alles bis zum Maximum ausreizen kann und es trotzdem noch recht viel Spass macht. FFX-2 hat mich am Anfang unheimlich enttäuscht, wenn mans aber einmal durch hat und das Spiel nicht als Final Fantasy, sondern als Film mit Rollenspiel-Elementen betrachtet ists recht gut gemacht. Es soll ja (vermutlich) eher das weibliche Geschlecht ansprechen, dafür ists aber doch recht witzig gemacht, muss ich sagen.
FF12 ist echt abartig mies. Das Kampfsystem hat kaum mehr was mit Final Fantasy zu tun, der Anreiz, die optionalen Bosse zu machen ist gleich Null, da die sich alle einfach zu sehr ähneln, generell fehlt die Innovation bei den Bossen, finde ich. Die Geschichte ist ok, haut mich jetzt aber nicht um. Aber was echt abartig grottig ist, ist die Musik. Ich meine in allen FF-Teilen ist die Musik einfach fantastisch, die könnt ich wochenlang pausenlos hören. In FF12 jedoch hab ich die Musik nach 10 Minuten ausgestellt, weil die mir so dermassen auf den Wecker ging.
FF13 konnt ich bisher leider noch nicht spielen, da ich aktuell noch keine PS3 hab, aber wenn das Kampfsystem da ähnlich ist wie bei FF12, dann wars das wohl für mich mit den neuen FF-Spielen.


----------



## The Paladin (10. August 2010)

Die Musik bei FFXII hat mir gefallen, besonders nach meinen ersten Game over bei dem Dinosaurier in der Wüste.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Tilff73pjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Ich habe FF-8 als PS-spiel, nur kann ich es auf meiner PS2 nicht spielen ^^

Mir ist auch aufgefallen dass Vaan ähnlichkeit aufweist mit Tidus und CAPTAIN Basch ähnlichkeit mit Auron hat.

Auron war mir immer der liebste Charakter, sogar in Kingdom Hearts 2 immer noch gut in Szene gesetzt.


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Edit: Ich habe FF-8 als PS-spiel, nur kann ich es auf meiner PS2 nicht spielen ^^


Höh warum denn nicht? Eigentlich müsste man alle PSX-Spiele auf der PS2 spielen können. Soweit ich weiss müsste das sogar auf ner PS3 gehn. Ansonsten kannst Du Dir auch nen PSX- oder PS2-Emulator holen und das dann auf dem PC spielen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

man kann es auf ner ps2 spielen, aber nicht mit der ps2 speicherkarte speichern, dazu braucht man dann eine von älterem kaliber <.<


----------



## The Paladin (10. August 2010)

Dann weiß ich nicht was an meiner PS2 falsch ist, und PS/PS2 spiele kann man nicht auf PS 3 spielen. Mein Nachbar hat eine PS3 und er hat versucht God of War 1 und 2 zu spielen (Welche ich ihm geliehen habe). Es hat nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Dann weiß ich nicht was an meiner PS2 falsch ist, und PS/PS2 spiele kann man nicht auf PS 3 spielen. Mein Nachbar hat eine PS3 und er hat versucht God of War 1 und 2 zu spielen (Welche ich ihm geliehen habe). Es hat nicht funktioniert.



es geht nicht bei allen playstation 3 konsolen, ich glaube, nur bei den älteren produktionen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

Also meine PS2 ist wie Guido Westerwelle rückwärtskompatibel, auf der habe ich problemlos FF9 gestartet und auch gespeichert - man benötigt halt, wie schon erwähnt, die PSX-Memory-card


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

joa, bei mir laufen psx spiele auch problemlos, metalslug X ftw^^


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2010)

Also alte MemoryCards der PSX müsste man noch recht günstig auftreiben können, wenn man danach sucht. Wahrscheinlich werden die einem hinterhergeschmissen.

PSX-Spiele müssten auf jeder normalen PS2 laufen können, es sei denn, da ist was kaputt.

PS2-Spiele hingegen laufen *nur* auf PS3-Konsolen der ersten Generation. Danach haben die das "rausgepatcht" und zwar aus marketingtechnischen Gründen: damit auch weiterhin noch die PS2 gekauft wird.
PSX-Spiele müssten theoretisch auf jeder PS3-Konsole laufen, allerdings bin ich mir da nicht wirklich sicher, meinte mal das irgendwo gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

PSX-Spiele laufen mit CFW übrigens auch auf der PSP (geil, so viele Abkürzungen!). Ich spiele FF7 auf der PSP, einfach so zum Rumprohlen. Und Diablo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (10. August 2010)

Um ehrlich zu sein hasse ich meine PS2, Sie ruiniert Spiele und DVDs. Beispiel: ich lege neue DVD zum schauen rein, Ich schaue DVD, sie beginnt zu laggen, ich nehme DVD raus, Kreisunde kratzer drauf ..... (Dasselbe passiert auch mit neuen spielen) GTA- San Andreas habe ich mir 5 mal neu gekauft.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein hasse ich meine PS2, Sie ruiniert Spiele und DVDs. Beispiel: ich lege neue DVD zum schauen rein, Ich schaue DVD, sie beginnt zu laggen, ich nehme DVD raus, Kreisunde kratzer drauf ..... (Dasselbe passiert auch mit neuen spielen) GTA- San Andreas habe ich mir 5 mal neu gekauft.



also im ernst... statt 5 mal gta neu zu kaufen und sich dvds zerkratzen zu lassen... Bei den momentan teilweise lächerlich günstigen preisen für eine ps2 wäre da ein neukauf lohnenswerter.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein hasse ich meine PS2, Sie ruiniert Spiele und DVDs. Beispiel: ich lege neue DVD zum schauen rein, Ich schaue DVD, sie beginnt zu laggen, ich nehme DVD raus, Kreisunde kratzer drauf ..... (Dasselbe passiert auch mit neuen spielen) GTA- San Andreas habe ich mir 5 mal neu gekauft.



Dann hält sich deine PS2 für eine Xbox360.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dann hält sich deine PS2 für eine Xbox360.



jetzt muss sie nur noch rot blinken!


----------



## The Paladin (10. August 2010)

Ne, jetzt wenn ich ins Bundesheer komme werde ich mir mit den verdienten Geld eine PS3 kaufen und diese meinen Brüdern schenken damit diese nicht dieselbe Kindheit wie ich haben. Meine Kindheit bestand nur aus Fernseher und Büchern bis ich 14 war, da habe ich meine PS2 gekriegt, mit 16 habe ich mir eine SNES gekauft + Spiele und knapp ein Monat danach hat mir unsere Alte Nachbarin eine SNES geschenkt + Spiele die ihren Sohn gehört hatten. Die N64 habe ich mir irgendwann letztes Jahr gekauft, weiß nimmer genau ^^. Deshalb werden meine Bruder zu Weihnachten eine PS3 von mir kriegen, und ich erzähle ihnen noch nix von meinen Plan.

Mir eine neue PS2 zu kaufen wäre unnötig.Und die XBOX Konsolen mag ich nicht, die einzig waren Konsolenhersteller sind Nintendo und Sony.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

hm ps3 ist jetzt aber auch nicht so der bringer...^^
xbox hat teilweise gute spiele, aber am meisten spaß hat mir immer noch wii gemacht.


----------



## Asayur (10. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> FF13 konnt ich bisher leider noch nicht spielen, da ich aktuell noch keine PS3 hab, aber wenn das Kampfsystem da ähnlich ist wie bei FF12, dann wars das wohl für mich mit den neuen FF-Spielen.



Das Kampfsystem ist in FF13 ganz anders als in allen Teilen bisher, du kannst nur noch den Anführer steuern, wechseln während des Kampfes ist nicht möglich, du kannst auch nur rudimentär bestimmen, wie
und mit was sie angreifen, durch Paradigmen, also zuteilen von Rollen während eines Kampfes, es ist alles sehr schnell und am Anfang verwirrend und schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

Mafia 2 Demo und erkunde die Stadt... Fan-Patch sei Dank. Trotzdem... noch spring der Funke des Spiels nicht über o.O Nach der kurzen Demo würde ich die 80% der PC Gamer aus England unterschreiben, aber warten wir mal die Vollversion ab...


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mafia 2 Demo und erkunde die Stadt... Fan-Patch sei Dank. Trotzdem... noch spring der Funke des Spiels nicht über o.O Nach der kurzen Demo würde ich die 80% der PC Gamer aus England unterschreiben, aber warten wir mal die Vollversion ab...



im ersten teil hat mir die fahrzeug steuerung überhaupt nicht gefallen^^
siehts da im 2. teil besser aus?


----------



## Seph018 (10. August 2010)

Ich brauch echt mal ein neues Spiel Leute. Heroes Of Newerth ist eher was für zwischendurch, sonst läuft man irgendwann Amok. Secret of Evermore ist durch, auf SoMana hab ich kB, FF7 ist auch noch gar nicht so lange her.. selbst Diablo 2 hatte ich vor den Ferien schonwieder lange gespielt gehabt. (Median XL mod macht wirklich fun, falls jemand interesse hat) Suche schon irgendwie alte Snes Titel oder Psx, aber finden tut man auch nichts mehr, was man nicht doch schon kennt. T-T Und von neuen Spielen brauch mir keiner anfangen, 65 Euro für 5-6 .. oder 8 Stunden Spaß, was weiß ich, will ich nicht nochmal ausgeben, dank Heavy Rain. Ich mein, das Spiel macht schon Spaß, aber wenn man durch ist merkt man, FUCK 3 Monate Taschengeld für ein paar Stunden Spaß weg, da versauf ich das ja noch lieber...


----------



## Arosk (10. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> im ersten teil hat mir die fahrzeug steuerung überhaupt nicht gefallen^^
> siehts da im 2. teil besser aus?



Es ist realistisch, nicht so wie in GTA und Co.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

naja, alte mario spiele zocken macht immer wieder fun^^
oder mit nen paar kumpels sachen wie mario kart oder super smash bros spielen ist auch immer wieder ziemlich lustig ^^
aber da du meintest, du brauchst ein neues spiel... kannst ja ff: cc fürn nintendo ds probieren. also das neue, weil das macht im multiplayer echt richtig spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

Yup, Crystal Chronicles für NDS kann ich auch empfehlen, beide Teile. Wer es klassischer mag, kann auch getrost bei Dragon Quest IX zugreifen - ganze Party selbst erstellen, wann gab es das zuletzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer Spaß an Smash Bros. hat, findet eventuell auch Gefallen an Lost Saga (am PC, nicht am DS). Ist zwar ein F2P, aber ich spiele das seit einigen Tagen und bin absolut süchtig, auch ganz ohne RL-Kohle dafür rauszuwerfen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Yup, Crystal Chronicles für NDS kann ich auch empfehlen, beide Teile. Wer es klassischer mag, kann auch getrost bei Dragon Quest IX zugreigen - ganze Party selbst erstellen, wann gab es das zuletzt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab nur cc echoes of time und bin damit mehr als zufrieden, der andere teil wurde mir eher als nicht so mp freundlich beschrieben, weil man da nicht den storymodus zu 2. durchspielen kann.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Es ist realistisch, nicht so wie in GTA und Co.



Ein Spiel muss net Realistisch sein sonder Spass machen. 

Ich finde die von Auto Steuerung Am Anfang Gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich hab nur cc echoes of time und bin damit mehr als zufrieden, der andere teil wurde mir eher als nicht so mp freundlich beschrieben, weil man da nicht den storymodus zu 2. durchspielen kann.



Der MP ist in Echoes definitiv besser, das stimmt. Dragon Quest IX hat auch MP für bis zu vier Spieler, was durchaus nicht uninteressant ist. Aber ist halt sehr old-school.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Der MP ist in Echoes definitiv besser, das stimmt. Dragon Quest IX hat auch MP für bis zu vier Spieler, was durchaus nicht uninteressant ist. Aber ist halt sehr old-school.



hm dragon quest sah schon ziemlich interessant aus, und oldschool rp manier würd ich gar nicht mal so schlecht finden^^ 
ich glaub, das wird mein nächster kauf^^


----------



## Razyl (10. August 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> im ersten teil hat mir die fahrzeug steuerung überhaupt nicht gefallen^^
> siehts da im 2. teil besser aus?


Sie ist überraschend schwammig und man merkt daran, dass das Spiel eine Konsolenportierung ist... 



Arosk schrieb:


> Es ist realistisch, nicht so wie in GTA und Co.



"Realistisch" - Naja, mehr oder weniger. Das die Autos langsamer fahren und weniger wendig sind wurde zwar umgesetzt, dafür ist das Lenken schon sehr schwammig und das Crashen der Autos sieht bislang auch nicht schön aus. Halt eine Konsolenportierung...


----------



## Dominau (10. August 2010)

Ich versuch mal Lost Saga, danke kitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. August 2010)

Ich spiel gerade Clive Barker's Jericho und nebenbei MW2


----------



## Jokxer (10. August 2010)

GTA4 hat eine gute Steuerung. Wer das gegenteil behauptet ist einfach zu behindert für das Game.

Spreche von der Xbox 360 Version.


----------



## Seph018 (10. August 2010)

Lost Saga scheint lustig zu sein. Mal runterladen. FF CC hab ich noch keinen Teil probiert, steh eigentlich nicht so auf Runden-Taktik(was es ja glaube war). Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich auf den ganzen DS kein Bock ^-^
Hatte mir vor ner Weile Zelda.. Dingsbums mit dem Zug geholt.. und das war das erste Zelda was ich nicht durchgespielt habe ... so langweilig war das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fuck, hatte als ich den Beitrag angefangen habe irgendeinen Titel im Kopf der jetzt echt cool kommen würde, aber nja, er ist weg T-T'


----------



## Davatar (11. August 2010)

@Seph018: Wenn Du auf alte Spiele stehst, würd ich sonst sowas wie "Batman Returns" von der SNES empfehlen. Oder andere Beat em Ups wie "Double Dragon", etc.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. August 2010)

Ich krieg heute endlich Starcraft 2 WWWWOOOOOOAAAAHHHHH Oo oO


----------



## Asayur (11. August 2010)

Lyncht mich, aber ich kann mit Starcraft irgendwie nix anfangen, es ist sicher kein schlechtes Spiel, kauf ich aber sicher nicht, bevor es nicht als Budget Version verfügbar ist, so gut hat mir
der erste Teil nämlich nicht gefallen, dass ich jetzt in den Laden stürmen würde um es zu kaufen *gg*


----------



## Davatar (11. August 2010)

Das Gute an Starcraft ist halt, dass es im Vergleich zu ner Menge anderen Strategiespielen wirklich 3 komplett unterschiedliche Rassen zum Spielen hat, die aber trotzdem alle gleich gut ausbalanciert sind. In vielen anderen Strategiespielen sind entweder die Rassen/Völker/Gruppierungen sehr ähnlich oder die Balance stimmt nicht, so dass eine Seite einfach wesentlich stärker ist als die andere.


----------



## Seph018 (11. August 2010)

Haha, habe früher immer Double Dragon.. und Battle Toads gespielt oder wie das heißt ^^ das war einfach fantastisch im Zweispielermodus.. Auf jeden Fall muss ich mal wieder Darkwing Duck spielen! Habe ich als Kind nie durchbekommen, mal sehen wie es jetzt aussieht :3
Oh mein Gott is das Spiel immernoch schwer xD Erinnert aber sehr an die alten Megaman was sehr schön ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (11. August 2010)

Das stimmt schon, bis auf ein wenig verändertes Einheitendesign und ein zwei anderen Einheiten bleibt das System das gleiche, was es recht ähnlich macht, da hat mir Universe at War recht gut gefallen, das waren auch drei Rassen, drei Spielweisen und recht gutes Balance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrawulf (11. August 2010)

God of War und Wolfenstein 3D aus dem PS3 Store 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (11. August 2010)

Ich will ein neues Age of Empires!!! Hab gestern das alte nochmal rausgekramt und es ist für mich eines der Besten Strategiespiele. Leider stehe ich überhaupt nicht auf SciFi Settings, weshalb C&C (außer der Generalsreihe) und Starcraft irgendwie nicht so gefallen. Naja wird wohl erstmal weiterhin Anno gespielt


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Morgen hole ich mir Team Fortress 2 im Media Markt (Falls sie es haben ^^, laut Internet schon). Welche Klasse (Außer Spy, Scout, Sniper) würdet ihr mir empfehlen für den Anfang?


----------



## LiangZhou (11. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Morgen hole ich mir Team Fortress 2 im Media Markt (Falls sie es haben ^^, laut Internet schon). Welche Klasse (Außer Spy, Scout, Sniper) würdet ihr mir empfehlen für den Anfang?




Spy und Scout geht schonmal gar nicht für den Anfang Oo Sniper ist auch ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig wenn du das Snipen aus anderen Shootern gewöhnt bist. 

Wenn du mich fragst Heavy oder Demoman. Heavy weil das Spielprinzip sowieso ziemlich simpel (Sehe ihn, erschieße ihn!) ist und man als Demoman einfach blind in eine Masse schießen kann und trotzdem Punkte bekommt, reicht für den Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Age of Conan


----------



## The Paladin (11. August 2010)

Als Demoman mache ich mich sicher unbeliebt (Aber dass heißt nicht dass ich ihn nicht spielen werde ^^) Demoman = OP

Als Heavy könnte es lustig werden, den zocke ich evtl.

Pyro und Soldier sind für mich interessante Klassen, der Medic ebenfalls.


----------



## Vampless (11. August 2010)

Ich Spiele zurzeit Kingdom Hearts durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Als Demoman mache ich mich sicher unbeliebt (Aber dass heißt nicht dass ich ihn nicht spielen werde ^^) Demoman = OP
> 
> Als Heavy könnte es lustig werden, den zocke ich evtl.
> 
> Pyro und Soldier sind für mich interessante Klassen, der Medic ebenfalls.



Ich spiele immer Soldier, gefällt mir einfach am besten. Besonders der Rocket Jump ist sehr geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich spiele immer Soldier, gefällt mir einfach am besten. Besonders der Rocket Jump ist sehr geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Wieso macht man sicht als Demo unbeliebt?

Pyro ist so eine Sache, wenn man es kann ist man fähig ganze Züge auszurotten, am Anfang dürfte man aber recht oft einfach von nem Soldier weggeblasen werden. Und soldier mus man ein gutes Aim haben (Vorallem mit Direct Hit)


----------



## Laz0rgun (11. August 2010)

mushroom gib mal deinen Bnet namen ich brauch wen zum spielen :>


----------



## Sejro (11. August 2010)

zoche nebenbei APB suche aber für mich und meine freundin noch nen game
das für sie auch was ist, so shooter sind net für jederfrau was!

sowas wie Red Dead Redemptionnur für PC is nice, also nen guter coop wäre was!

kennt einer da was gutes?


----------



## Laz0rgun (11. August 2010)

ka Alien Swarm vllt. ist halt nur Vogelperspektive und brauchste 4 Leute für (dafür aber kostenlos bei Steam zu haben).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2010)

Spiele zur Zeit auch mehr oder weniger SC2 Singeplayer. Für den Multiplayer bin ich imoment noch zu doof, vielleicht hat ja wer mal Lust auf ein paar Matches, sollte aber auch "Anfänger" sein.  Einfach ne PM an mich wenn wer Interesse hat.

Zwischendurch zocke ich noch SW The Force Unleashed zum Xten mal durch zwecks Trophäen. Ganz selten auch mal FIFA10.


----------



## LoLTroll (12. August 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spiele zur Zeit auch mehr oder weniger SC2 Singeplayer. Für den Multiplayer bin ich imoment noch zu doof, vielleicht hat ja wer mal Lust auf ein paar Matches, sollte aber auch "Anfänger" sein.  Einfach ne PM an mich wenn wer Interesse hat.



och geht schon, ich verliere auch fast jedes MP-Spiel aber trozdem machts nen heidenspass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

Arg. Hat einer von euch nen Tipp wie man die Stelle schafft, wo man in Age of Conan relativ am Anfanga uf den Vulkan hochmuss? Ich raff das nicht ;(


----------



## LoLTroll (12. August 2010)

wenn man am Vulkan im ersten Lager in Richtung Mauer geht, ist dort ne abgestürzte Hängebrücke an der man (den Skill vorausgesetzt) hochklettern kann.


----------



## Healor (12. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Arg. Hat einer von euch nen Tipp wie man die Stelle schafft, wo man in Age of Conan relativ am Anfanga uf den Vulkan hochmuss? Ich raff das nicht ;(



Da gibt es Stellen wo du hochklettern kannst. Glaube beim Vulkan waren es horizontale Holzplanken an der Wand.


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

Danke sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (12. August 2010)

Immernoch StarCraft 2


----------



## Berserkerkitten (12. August 2010)

Kein Final Fantasy 14 mehr, weil die Beta-Server schon wieder gewartet werden. Hallo Diablo 2... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*_*


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XWIJTydRLt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



geiles spiel...macht echt spass...wunderbar eingearbeite szenen,die das spiel unglaubnlich spannend machen


----------



## Arosk (12. August 2010)

Erfreu dich am Singleplayer und schau das du nicht versucht Multiplayer zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Erfreu dich am Singleplayer und schau das du nicht versucht Multiplayer zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich spiel eh nur wow online...alles andere spiel ich nur die missionen....schade das nach der museumsnacht nich noch was freigeschaltet wird wenn man die alle gekillt hat.da passiert dann leider nix.
mach gerade den spezialeinheitenmodus udn hab wieder von vorn die missionen angefangen...und diesmal machen sie noch mehr spass


----------



## Laz0rgun (12. August 2010)

Warum nicht versuchen Multi zu zocken? @ Arosk


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Warum nicht versuchen Multi zu zocken? @ Arosk



Weil die CoD Reihe im Multiplayer nix zu bieten hat, Teil 1 & 2 mal aussen vor.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. August 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Warum nicht versuchen Multi zu zocken? @ Arosk



Wenn man jemals den MP von CoD 4 gezockt hat ist der von CoD 6 in etwa in die Kategorie "Schlimmer als der Weltuntergang" einzuordnen.
Hast du dies nicht getan kannst du den MP bedenkenlos anspielen.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Weil die CoD Reihe im Multiplayer nix zu bieten hat, Teil 1 & 2 mal aussen vor.



Wenn man sich reingefuchst hat dann knallt man die Spammer,Camper und Hacker von der Bildfläche. Alle beschweren sich über zu starke Killstreaks. Bei guten Teams kommt keiner so weit für'n AC130 etc. 

Okay als Anfänger hat man es schwer, aber Ich als alter DotA HAse steckt man das weg^^


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2010)

Heute Abend beginne ich mit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(>^_^)>


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. August 2010)

Ne Runde Alien Swarm.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. August 2010)

Neben Starcraft 2 mal wieder ne Runde Gears of War 2
Es ist einfach herrlich in einem Spiel einfach mal die Sau rauslassen zu können


----------



## Edou (13. August 2010)

Aus Langeweile wie immer Fifa 10 auffer 360.


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2010)

Ich mag SC II nicht, ich muss nämlic bis morgen auf es warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (13. August 2010)

Ich werde morgen mit Illusion of Time anfangen. Ein Klassiker, den ich leider nie zu Gesicht bekam ^_^


----------



## LiangZhou (13. August 2010)

Warcfat3 mal wieder. Bin doch ein wenig eingerostet in HLWL und DotA ;D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2010)

SC II - langsam hab ichs raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (14. August 2010)

Möchte auch Starcraft 2 mal anspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn wer einen Buddy Key über hat bitte bitte mir geben.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (15. August 2010)

Ausser WoW.. Mini Ninjas und Dantes Inferno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (15. August 2010)

World of Warcraft pc

Red dead Redemption ps3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Battlefield Bad Company 2 ps3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naruto ultimate ninja heroes 3 psp



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



star wars the force unleashed ultimate sith edition ps3 und wii 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (15. August 2010)

batman arkham asylum ein wirklich geniales spiel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (15. August 2010)

World of Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Haggelo kann es sein das du einen Druiden spielst so ca lvl 30?
Hab heute einen gesehn der fast genauso hieß..


----------



## Haggelo (15. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> @Haggelo kann es sein das du einen Druiden spielst so ca lvl 30?
> Hab heute einen gesehn der fast genauso hieß..




nein


----------



## Viper117 (15. August 2010)

Wenn ich nicht grade an WoW sitze zock ich Halo 3 , Red Dead Redemption und Mass Effect 2
Ab und zu kommt auch mal wieder Fallout 3 auf den Schirm aber dann wirds immer ne lange Nacht.....komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (15. August 2010)

Werde gleich mal Alan Wake anzocken... mal gucken wie es so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garafalo (15. August 2010)

@Viper: Mass Effect 2 hab ich heut Abend auch endlich mal mit angefangen, hatte gewartet dass der Preis fällt und heut (glaub auch nur heute) war's für 24,95 € zu ziehen , werd's noch n Stündchen daddeln heut Abend und dann das WE zu Grabe tragen (wo gehen die 48 Stunden so schnell immer hin?)


----------



## Asayur (15. August 2010)

Beim Libro (ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob es den bei euch auch gibt) kostet es mittlerweile nur noch 19,99€


----------



## Dominau (16. August 2010)

Burn Zombies Burn
WoW


----------



## Davatar (16. August 2010)

Da ich schon seit ein paar Jahren keinen Shooter mehr gespielt hab, hab ich mir mal die Orange Box zugelegt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sejro (18. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (18. August 2010)

So, hab jetzt Portal nochmal durchgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (18. August 2010)

Gears of War 2 und Alan Wake.. Hab derzeit meine Konsolenphase und spiele auch grad kein MMORPG =)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. August 2010)

mist Gears of war 1 + 2 wollte ich mir auch schon lange kaufen komme aber nie dazu. 

Spiele im Moment, Metro 2033 und warte bis die STO Trial Fertig gesaugt ist!


----------



## LiangZhou (18. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (18. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hammer Spiele! Machen total süchtig und Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (19. August 2010)

-Football Manager 2010 von Sigames(Fußballsimulation)
-Battle of the Immortals(Hack´n Slay MMO)
-Warcraft 3+TfT(Strategiespiel)


----------



## Dominau (19. August 2010)

Immer noch Burn zombie Burn.
Das spiel ist einfach endgeil..


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (19. August 2010)

Fable 2 (Xbox 360) und Dawn of War 2 (PC) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. August 2010)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> ..Dawn of War 2 (PC)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Spiel war so schlecht 

Ich spiele derzeit:
Memento Mori (Point & Click für den PC) und BlazBlue (Beat 'em Up für die Ps3).


----------



## Dominau (19. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das Spiel war so schlecht



Find ich nicht. Mir hat der erste Teil zwar auch mehr spaß gemacht, aber trotzdem wars ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (19. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das Spiel war so schlecht



Wieso "war" es *so* schlecht...also ich finds echt gut gemacht , erst Chaos Rising.
Freu mich schon sehr auf die neue Erweiterung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. August 2010)

DaRkHeLLBoY95 schrieb:


> Wieso "war" es *so* schlecht...also ich finds echt gut gemacht , erst Chaos Rising.
> Freu mich schon sehr auf die neue Erweiterung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hab alle DoW Teile durchgespielt und besitze alle AddOns und imho ist es eins der besten RTS überhaupt.


----------



## Jokxer (20. August 2010)

Kane und lynch 2


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2010)

BlazBlue Calamity Trigger für PC

Und verdammt... warum müssen die immer so viel reden in asiatischen Spielen? Das ist ja nervig >>


----------



## The Paladin (21. August 2010)

Ich spiele TF2, und zwar einen Medic. Aber irgendwie laufe ich nie hinter Heavys her, ich finde es ist besser hinter Pyros herzulaufen. Und es ist auch nicht ganz schwer Leute umzunieten als Medic (Syringe Gun ^^). Medic zu spielen ist geil ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. August 2010)

NIX! Mir ist so unsagbar langweilig! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! >.<


----------



## Soramac (21. August 2010)

Dann lass mal den Bannhammer schwingen


----------



## Edou (21. August 2010)

Red dead Redemption, ich bau wie immer nur mist darin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Auf der Xbox 360.^^


----------



## Seph018 (21. August 2010)

Nach einem langen langen Gespräch mit meinem Bruder über Games, muss ich einfach nochmal Suikoden 2 anfangen. Best Game Evar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (22. August 2010)

Immernoch: Starcraft 2


----------



## Bronzefisch (22. August 2010)

Starcraft 2 zurzeit


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. August 2010)

Ich hab noch Final Fantasy X rumliegen, habs nie durchgespielt...

Was meint ihr, soll ichs spielen, lohnt es sich? O:

Bloß am Anfang nervt mich die Intro, kann mir jmd. sagen, wie ich die wegbekomme?



Und ist es auch nich zu schwer? Weil ich hasse Games, bei denen ich tausend mal sterbe.


----------



## Todeswolf (22. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Kane und lynch 2



ja ich auch und habs ..fertig ! 

wie hat es dir gefallen ??


----------



## Dweencore (22. August 2010)

Smackdown vs Raw 2008 oder ich versuche es zumindest, hab die Steuerung total vergessen^^
God of War eins der besten Spiele die ich je gesielt habe.
PES09 gutes Spiel für zwischendurch.
Und ich wollte Star Wars The Battlefront 2 spielen, leider erkennt des Spiel meinen PSone Controller nicht.

Ich bn derzeit auf PS2 Fieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (22. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab noch Final Fantasy X rumliegen, habs nie durchgespielt...
> 
> Was meint ihr, soll ichs spielen, lohnt es sich? O:
> 
> ...



Also lohnen tut es sich bestimmt, wenn du ein FF Fan bist, zum Intro: da hilft nur ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zum Schwierigkeitsgrad: es ist stellenweise knackig, aber eindeutig machbar, ich habs mit etwas
über 90 Stunden durch und mir hat es a.) Prima gefallen und b.) fand ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad gut,
wie spannend ist ein Spiel, in dem man nie stirbt *gg*

Btt.: Stalker Call of Prypiat, ich mag die Stalker Spiele, die haben eine tolle Atmosphäre.


----------



## schneemaus (22. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab noch Final Fantasy X rumliegen, habs nie durchgespielt...
> 
> Was meint ihr, soll ichs spielen, lohnt es sich? O:
> 
> ...



Final Fantasy X ist einfach grandios. Wenn dich Zwischensequenzen aber nerven, lass die Finger davon. Das Intro hat mich auch bisschen genervt, aber lässt sich nicht wegklicken. Dafür ist es aber find ich eins der besten Spiele, die ich je angefasst habe.

Schwer ist Ansichtssache. Wenn du schön levelst, dein Sphärobrett sinnvoll anlegst (am besten beim ersten Mal das Anfängerbrett nehmen), den Random-Kämpfen in den Gebieten nicht ausweichst und so weiter, ist das Spiel nicht schwer. Nur die Rätsel manchmal etwas schwerer zu knacken, aber dabei stirbt man ja nicht. Hast du allerdings keinen Bock zu leveln, dir manchmal bei Bossen eine Taktik zu überlegen, auf Randomkämpfe mit oftmals ähnlichen Monstern und auf ein Reindenken in ein (finde ich) recht innovatives Levelsystem, dann lass es am besten. Dann wird dir das Spiel zu schwer sein. Denn später wirst du es bereuen, das Sphärobrett blöde gestaltet zu haben oder nicht genug in den Gebieten gekämpft zu haben.



BTT: Ich spiel im Moment "Another Code" für den DS. Aber "Hotel Dusk: Room 215" fand ich besser.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. August 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Final Fantasy X ist einfach grandios. Wenn dich Zwischensequenzen aber nerven, lass die Finger davon. Das Intro hat mich auch bisschen genervt, aber lässt sich nicht wegklicken. Dafür ist es aber find ich eins der besten Spiele, die ich je angefasst habe.
> 
> Schwer ist Ansichtssache. Wenn du schön levelst, dein Sphärobrett sinnvoll anlegst (am besten beim ersten Mal das Anfängerbrett nehmen), den Random-Kämpfen in den Gebieten nicht ausweichst und so weiter, ist das Spiel nicht schwer. Nur die Rätsel manchmal etwas schwerer zu knacken, aber dabei stirbt man ja nicht. Hast du allerdings keinen Bock zu leveln, dir manchmal bei Bossen eine Taktik zu überlegen, auf Randomkämpfe mit oftmals ähnlichen Monstern und auf ein Reindenken in ein (finde ich) recht innovatives Levelsystem, dann lass es am besten. Dann wird dir das Spiel zu schwer sein. Denn später wirst du es bereuen, das Sphärobrett blöde gestaltet zu haben oder nicht genug in den Gebieten gekämpft zu haben.


Nunja, lvln macht mir nix aus...mach das sogar ziemlich gerne (erinnert mich an die Pokemoneditionen...keinen Trainer auslassen). Ich weiß zwar nicht, was das Sphärobrett sein soll, ich werds aber schon irgendwie verstehen...habs ja schonmal vor vielen Jahren gepsielt, habs an einer Stelle bloß nicht geschafft, weil ich das nicht mit einer Spezialattacke gewusst habe (was ich Jahre später im Itnernet zufällig gelesen habe...).

Nunja, danke für die kurze Info, ich werde es probieren durchzuspielen...wird schon nicht zu schwer sein.


----------



## schneemaus (22. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nunja, lvln macht mir nix aus...mach das sogar ziemlich gerne (erinnert mich an die Pokemoneditionen...keinen Trainer auslassen). Ich weiß zwar nicht, was das Sphärobrett sein soll, ich werds aber schon irgendwie verstehen...habs ja schonmal vor vielen Jahren gepsielt, habs an einer Stelle bloß nicht geschafft, weil ich das nicht mit einer Spezialattacke gewusst habe (was ich Jahre später im Itnernet zufällig gelesen habe...).



Wenn du Fragen hast, frag mich per PN oder so... Hab das Spiel mehr als einmal durch ^^

Das Sphärobrett ist quasi das Charakter-Entwicklungs-System. Du bekommst bei Kämpfen verschiedene Sphäroiden, die du auf verschiedenen Feldern einsetzen kannst, um z.B. die Angriffskraft eines Charakters zu erhöhen, den Manapool des nächsten und für Abilitysphäroiden lernt der entsprechende Charakter neue Fähigkeiten wie z.B. höhere Heil- oder Schadenszauber...
Mit dem Anfängerbrett startet jeder Char halt in nem eigenen Sektor, Lulu z.B. im Schwarzmagiesektor, Yuna im Weißmagiesektor und und und. Im Profibrett gibt es nicht so viele Felder wie auf dem anderen, die Charaktere starten deutlich näher beisammen und die Gefahr, sich zu "verskillen" ist größer.
Das ist alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wie gesagt, da muss man sich einspielen.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> BlazBlue Calamity Trigger für PC
> 
> Und verdammt... warum müssen die immer so viel reden in asiatischen Spielen? Das ist ja nervig >>



Ja, ich fand aber bei der Storyline von Bang den Dialog mit der Katzenfrau sau geil, musste da echt lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Ansonsten spiele ich auch nur Arcade.
Welchen Charakter spielst du derzeit und wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin grade auf Jin und passend dazu hat mein Kollege (wir haben uns beide das Spiel vorn paar Tagen gekauft) sich auf Ragna eingeschossen. 
Jin erklärt sich ja von selbst, recht simpel lange Combis ausführen, mit moderatem Schaden und durch den Mix aus Geschwindigkeit und Freezes lass ich meinem Gegner kaum Kontermöglichkeiten.

/e:
Ich fand FFX eins der leichtesten und ich kann mich auch irren aber ich habe damals glaube ~65 Stunden gespielt und dann später nochmal von neu bis ich den Richter down hatte. Wakka ftw :]


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. August 2010)

Gut, dass ich hier ab und zu mal reinschaue. Werde des Nächtens auch mal mit BlazBlue anfangen, das sieht schick aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (22. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich hier ab und zu mal reinschaue. Werde des Nächtens auch mal mit BlazBlue anfangen, das sieht schick aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist das denn genau?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. August 2010)

Im Grunde der geistige Nachfolger von "GuiltyGear". Wird Dir vermutlich auch nichts sagen - 2D Beat 'em up im Anime-Stil? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gibt coole Videos dazu auf Youtube.


----------



## blaQmind (22. August 2010)

Hehe BlazBlue sieht nice aus das werd ich auch mal testen

Aber derzeit verbring ich den halben Tag mit Osu spielen (Achtung sucht Gefahr)^^


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ja, ich fand aber bei der Storyline von Bang den Dialog mit der Katzenfrau sau geil, musste da echt lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Story dieser Katzenfrau war wirklich gut, auch wenn sehr komisch und irre.

Ich spiele meistens mit dieser Noel Vermillion. Warum? Gute Frage, hat einfach sofort gepasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: @ Thoor:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJrv6Hs1Lx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. August 2010)

Jop, meiner Meinung nach das beste Beat 'em Up seit Super Street Fighter.
Dagegen können Guilty Gear, Tekken 3 und sämtliche weniger gute Vertreter einfach nicht abstinken, jedenfalls nicht was Gameplay-Qualität angeht.

Das Spiel ist schon 3d, nur die Charaktere sind gemalte 2d Animefiguren.
Das besondere an dem Spiel ist das es nur 12 Charaktere gibt welche sich allesamt sehr unterschiedlich spielen und welche sehr gut ausbalanziert sind (die Vielfalt an spielerischen Möglichkeiten, Varianten des eigenen Spielstils, ist hier weit höher als in anderen Spielen).
Außerdem ist das Spiel weniger auf Präzision aus, bei Street Fighter (das wird jetzt nur Leuten was sagen die SF auf höherem Niveau gespielt haben) kam es darauf an auf den Frame genau die Combos zu spielen und abzubrechen/neu einzuleiten, hat man mal seinen Cancel oder Dash um ein Frame verpatzt ist die Combo meist dahin, bei BlazBlue ist es nicht soo schlimm was das Frametiming angeht, es geht hier eher darum mit bestimmten Chars eine Spielweise zu ergründen mit denen man seine Gegner (bzw. bestimmte Charaktere) zerlegen kann.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Jop, meiner Meinung nach das beste Beat 'em Up seit Super Street Fighter.
> Dagegen können Guilty Gear, Tekken 3 und sämtliche weniger gute Vertreter einfach nicht abstinken, jedenfalls nicht was Gameplay-Qualität angeht.
> 
> Das Spiel ist schon 3d, nur die Charaktere sind gemalte 2d Animefiguren.
> ...





Ist es nicht genau das, was den Reiz von StreetFighter ausmacht? Die Perfektion der eigenen Fähigkeiten? 


B2T: SF-Browsergame!


----------



## Deathstyle (22. August 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ist es nicht genau das, was den Reiz von StreetFighter ausmacht? Die Perfektion der eigenen Fähigkeiten?



Jain, erstens bezog sich diese Framegenauigkeit ja einzig und allein auf das Talent an der Hand und nicht ans taktische, bei SSF ist es nahezu egal gegen wen man spielt - bei BlazBlue absolut nicht. Aber an sich hast du schon recht, nur eben für mich nicht, mein Reiz bei diesen Spielen ist meinen Kumpel möglichst elegant und sicher auf die Fresse zu hauen, was noch am besten ultra gut aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. August 2010)

Nach der Enttäuschung, die SF4 für mich war, hoffe ich jetzt, mit BlazBlue glücklich zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich starte dann mal... gnihihi


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Nach der Enttäuschung, die SF4 für mich war, hoffe ich jetzt, mit BlazBlue glücklich zu werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



SF4 hat mich auch enttäuscht...
Aber schön, dass es noch ein paar Beat'em'Ups für den PC gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. August 2010)

Bin bisher ganz angetan vom Spiel, bis auf das endlos lange und uninteressante Gelaber im Story-Mode. Außerdem geht mir V-13 gerade derb auf den Sack. Ist wieder mal typisch für'n Beat 'em Up: Man kloppt im Arcade-Modus sämtliche Gegner im Schlaf aus den Socken und dann kommt ein Boss, der hat es sowas von in sich, dass es schon weh tut. Die Alte ist nicht ganz so extrem wie Rugal Bernstein oder Geese Howard, aber derzeit befindet sie sich ganz oben in meiner Hassliste! Grmbl!


----------



## Deathstyle (22. August 2010)

Wen spielst du denn?
Ich spiele grad bisl mit Hakumen, ich stand auch schon auf Yoshimitsu. Erst wollte ich Bang aber den nehm ich mir später vor.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. August 2010)

Ich spiel' mit Taokaka. War bis zum Ende auch lustig, aber diese dämliche V-13 Tussi besiege ich exakt einmal, danach kloppt sie die Grütze aus mir raus, dass es eines Tages noch meinen Enkelkindern wehtun wird! Hier fehlt's eindeutig an Übung...

EDIT: ENDLICH! Mann, das war vielleicht 'ne schwere Geburt....!


----------



## Deathstyle (22. August 2010)

Gratuliere, ja aber Tao hats noch recht leicht gegen die, jedenfalls hatte ich mir der weniger Schwierigkeiten als mit Bang da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. August 2010)

Ich kam mit ihr bisher überall ganz easy und problemlos durch, aber bei V-13 bin ich echt arg abgekackt. Na ja, jetzt ist sie platt. Mal sehen, wen ich jetzt ausprobiere...hmhmhm... schickes Spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. August 2010)

Bin jetzt auch bei ihr, also mit Hakumen. Muss aber sagen das auch Arakune viel schwieriger finde, sie vermopp ich grade beim ersten mal.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. August 2010)

Basiert das Spiel auf einem Anime etc?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. August 2010)

Falls ja, dann geht's darin nur um Titten. Die Dialoge im Spiel sind echt furchtbar! "Sind meine Brüste wirklich so klein? Ich habe gehört, dass sie größer werden, wenn ein Junge sie massiert!" WTF? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (22. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Falls ja, dann geht's darin nur um Titten. Die Dialoge im Spiel sind echt furchtbar! "Sind meine Brüste wirklich so klein? Ich habe gehört, dass sie größer werden, wenn ein Junge sie massiert!" WTF?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol ?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. August 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> lol ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (22. August 2010)

Wie mich das Spiel als Jüngling erfreut hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. August 2010)

Das Scheißspiel macht mich gerade total süchtig, aber ich habe hier einige Artikel abzuliefern. >.< Sobald ich die fertig habe, probiere ich mal mein Glück auf Xbox Live und prügle mich online. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (23. August 2010)

Wovon redet ihr da eigentlich?

Suche auch grad nach nem neuen Spiel! Hab 2 Tage "Überstunden frei" und es regnet hier aus Eimern ;( und am Wochenende hab ich auf LAN Borderlands durch gespielt. 



Spoiler



echt lahmes Ende, da hätte ich mir dann doch mehr erhofft! Echt lahmer Endboss, bei dem man die Taktik und den Schwachpunkt aber ziemlich schnell raus gefunden hat, da fand ich ein paar andere Bosse schon schwieriger



Würde ja am liebsten nen gutes Strategiespiel starten (siehe meinen Thread im Strategieforum) aber ich bin auch offen für alle möglichen anderen Vorschläge!


----------



## Provieh (23. August 2010)

Bioshock gerade malwieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. August 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Wovon redet ihr da eigentlich?



Hiervon:
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

So, Feierabend und jetzt zock ich den Storymode von Iron Tager durch.


----------



## GreenIsaac (23. August 2010)

Momentan natürlich Starcraft 2 und auf der Wii, die ich erst seit kurzem habe Zelda The Twilight Princess, beides sehr toll.
Wobei mir Left for dead 2 momentan auch ganz gut gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffentlich kommt bald 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an


----------



## Haggelo (23. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hiervon:
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
> 
> So, Feierabend und jetzt zock ich den Storymode von Iron Tager durch.



Das spiel sieht klasse aus.




ist das spiel auch in deutschland erhältlich ?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. August 2010)

Aus reiner Neugier spiele ich derzeit BlazBlue - Calamity Trigger auf der *PSP*! Bin überrascht, wie nahe das Spiel qualitativ an der PC-Version ist!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2010)

Spiele grad Mensch ärgere dich nicht in RL ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ist das spiel auch in deutschland erhältlich ?



Ja. Auf dem PC wird es von Headup Games vertreten und kostet glaube UVP 39,99 Euro.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. August 2010)

Ich habe für die Collectors Edition für die Ps3 29,99 bei Media Markt bezahlt.


----------



## Perkone (24. August 2010)

Heute Singularity durchgezockt - Linearer aber lustiger Shooter. Spielt sich wie Timeshift (ebenfalls geiles Game). Sniper Ghost Warrior wartet noch und ansonsntn cataclysm beta und SC2.


----------



## Ceiklyon (24. August 2010)

Zurzeit spiele ich folgende Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gta EFLC : Etwas enttäuscht.

Eigentlich das selbe wie in Gta4 nur gibt es ein paar neue Waffen, die Storys sind meiner Meinung nach Schrott, der Multiplayer wurde versaut mit ner explosiven Schrotflinte (AA12) nen Scharfschützengewehr, Hacker mit ihren Unsterblichkeits-Cheat und sehr zielsicheren RPG-Raketenwerfern. Und fast alle Spielmodis wurden vom Vorgänger entfernt. (Cops & Gangster z.b) Der Singelplayer Modus ist naja... die Story ist meiner Meinung nach verkackt, unrealistisch (GTA halt). So mal durch die Stadt fahren, ein paar Menschen mit dem Eiswagen überrollen oder im Krankenhaus die Kranken verbrennen macht Lust und Laune. (Moralisch fragwürdig das Spiel)
Niko Bellic (GTA4)soll wieder ran nur er schafft es aus einer Deagle mit 9 Patronen 12 Schüsse abzugeben, ohne Nachladen
Das Spiel ist ganz ok.

Battlefield Bad Company 2 : Gutes Spiel!
Der Singelplayer lässt zu wünschen übrig, wahrscheinlich weil BFBC2 eher ein Multiplayer Game ist. Eine Zeit lang ging bei mir das Spiel einbahnfrei, der Multiplayer ist gelungen. "Battlefield-Feeling" ist nice, keine Cheater, Nette Grafik, Taktisch. Die vielen Fahrzeuge stören mich etwas. Aber irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht mehr eine Verbindung zu den Servern aufzubauen (Patch wahrscheinlich), deswegen komme ich gleich zu meinem nächsten Spiel. 

Call of Duty : Modern Warfare 2 : Adrenalin gepumpt
Ein Spiel, das zuerst richtig gehypt und jetzt von vielen geflamt wird. Der Multiplayer wurde mit Glock18 und Steam etwas verschlechtert, trotzdem gut und unterhaltsam! Der Singelplayer ist grandios! Die Story war vielleicht nicht so fesselnt wie im Vorgänger aber der Singelplayer ist was sehr geiles, macht immer wieder Spaß! Der Coop-Mod ist auch richtig geil und lockt mit 23 Missionen zu 2 an. Den Kauf habe ich nicht bereut, aber bestimmt den von Black Ops. 

Vielleicht lege ich mir noch SC2 zu, mal schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. August 2010)

Ceiklyon schrieb:


> Battlefield Bad Company 2 : Gutes Spiel!
> Der Singelplayer lässt zu wünschen übrig



Aber du findest den Singleplayer von CoD Mw 2 gelungen ?
........
Ich meine in BF hast du Charackter mit Profil und Hintergrundstory.
In CoD muss jeder Sterben dessen Namen du überhaupt kennst.



Ceiklyon schrieb:


> keine Cheater



Sagen wirs mal so: Nicht mehr ganz so viele.
Nachdem sie nen Patch gebracht haben...das war ein schöner Anblick.
Pro Server hatte man mindestens 7 Bans.
Gibt trotzdem noch Leute die Cheaten. Aber wenigstens ist es jetzt die Ausnahme und nicht die Regel


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Aber du findest den Singleplayer von CoD Mw 2 gelungen ?
> ........
> Ich meine in BF hast du Charackter mit Profil und Hintergrundstory.
> In CoD muss jeder Sterben dessen Namen du überhaupt kennst.



Ich finde auch dass der Singleplayer Modus von CoD MW2 grandios ist, wenn nicht genial! Filmreif!

Bad Company ist sehr lasch, kaum spannend oder fesselnd. Sehr weit weg von der Wahrheit (weiter als CoD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ich finde es auch mal abwechslungsreich, wenn ein Charakter stirbt. Bei Bad Company ist das wie in einem schlechten Actionfilm. Dafür ist bei letzterem die Umsetzung des MP besser.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. August 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich finde auch dass der Singleplayer Modus von CoD MW2 grandios ist, wenn nicht genial! Filmreif!


Ebenso. Der SP in der ungekürzten Fassung ist in MW2 einfach nur geil.


----------



## Haggelo (25. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Sagen wirs mal so: Nicht mehr ganz so viele.
> Nachdem sie nen Patch gebracht haben...das war ein schöner Anblick.
> Pro Server hatte man mindestens 7 Bans.
> Gibt trotzdem noch Leute die Cheaten. Aber wenigstens ist es jetzt die Ausnahme und nicht die Regel




Ich finde es gibt furchtbar viele cheater ... 

und nein, ich sage das nichtnur wenn ich gerade ''gepwnt'' wurde. 

teilweise blinken sich die gegner um mich herum und ein sniper trifft mich ohne magnumm. durch meterdicke wände.

außerdem sind die lags sehr schlimm.

alles in allem ist es aber ein sehr schönes spiel 
mw2 hat mir auch sehr gefallen ( mp ist um einiges balanceder finde ich ), mp und sp sind klasse.


----------



## Grushdak (25. August 2010)

Spiele derzeit WoW und Fifa10 (gepatcht).

Dabei geniesse ich nun die Grafik mit meinem neuen Bildschirm ...
und oh Wunder - es läuft auf flüssig mit 1680x 1005. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2010)

Mass Effect 2 nochmal, diesmal aber auf Englisch. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, dazu deutscher Untertitel für die, die Probleme haben und fertig. Spielspaß pur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (26. August 2010)

Age of Empires 2
Age of Empires 3
Empire Earth
CS 1.6
Teeworlds
Call of Duty 1+ United Offence
Cal of Duty 4 Modern Warfare
Warcraft III
Herr der Ringe:Schlach um Mittelerde II
Bad Company 2

Is ne tolle Lan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. August 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich finde auch dass der Singleplayer Modus von CoD MW2 grandios ist, wenn nicht genial! Filmreif!
> 
> Bad Company ist sehr lasch, kaum spannend oder fesselnd. Sehr weit weg von der Wahrheit (weiter als CoD
> 
> ...



Ähm du hast CoD aber bis zum Ende gespielt ja ?
Die Storys sind fast identisch. Es geht in beiden Spielen darum das Russland in Amerika mithilfe von EMP-Waffen einmarschiert (bzw. das zumindest vorhat)
Es gibt in beiden Spielen einen Verräter an hoher Stelle (Aguire und Shepherd).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2010)

Irgendwie hab ich voll Bock aufn Hack'n'Slay ... hmm God of War 3, Bayonetta, Darksiders oder Dantes Inferno. Was würdet ihr empfehlen ? GoW3 soll ja neue Maßstäbe in Sachen Grafik gesetzt haben, aber Bayonetta soll auch gut sein...


----------



## Rayon (27. August 2010)

Bei mir wirds definitiv God of War 3 demnächst werden. Spricht mich am meisten an und sah von den Videos am witzigsten aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kollege von mir ist davon auch ziemlich begeistert und kommt davon nicht mehr weg *g*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2010)

Grad ne Ingame Szene gesehen, wo Kratos aufm Titanen (?) kämpft... WTF und im Hintergrund kämpfen noch andere Titanen und klettern ne Mauer hoch bzw fallen runter, sah verdammt episch aus.


----------



## Rayon (27. August 2010)

Jo, hab ich gestern auch gesehen. Macht schon was her. Deswegen wirds bei mir u.a. definitiv God of War 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ähm du hast CoD aber bis zum Ende gespielt ja ?
> Die Storys sind fast identisch. Es geht in beiden Spielen darum das Russland in Amerika mithilfe von EMP-Waffen einmarschiert (bzw. das zumindest vorhat)
> Es gibt in beiden Spielen einen Verräter an hoher Stelle (Aguire und Shepherd).



Es ging mir nicht um den Inhalt, sondern um die Inszenierung und Umsetzung. Bad Company fand ich nunmal recht langweilig, wohingegen Call of Duty ein richtig richtig gutes Spiel war (single player mode).


----------



## Deathstyle (27. August 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Es ging mir nicht um den Inhalt, sondern um die Inszenierung und Umsetzung. Bad Company fand ich nunmal recht langweilig, wohingegen Call of Duty ein richtig richtig gutes Spiel war (single player mode).



Bei der Inszenierung gebe ich dir zwar Recht, aber bei der Umsetzung? Also schwammige und lasches Aiming kombiniert mit vollkommen ausausgewogener Waffenbalance und langweiligem Hit & Rush verfahren machen CoD Gameplaytechnisch definitiv zur schlechteren Wahl. oO

Aber ich glaub man muss da auch nicht ewig diskutieren:
Singleplayer = CoD
Multiplayer = Bad Company


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. August 2010)

Hit & Rush ist mir lieber, als aus 3 Kilometern Entfernung dauernd von Scharfschützen umgerotzt zu werden, die man nie zu Gesicht bekommt. Multiplayer = CoD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hit & Rush ist mir lieber, als aus 3 Kilometern Entfernung dauernd von Scharfschützen umgerotzt zu werden, die man nie zu Gesicht bekommt. Multiplayer = CoD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



G18 Akimbo
Jedes weitere Argument ist sinnlos.

Zum Thema: Ich werde jetzt endlich mal die SC 2 Kampagne zu Ende bringen.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hit & Rush ist mir lieber, als aus 3 Kilometern Entfernung dauernd von Scharfschützen umgerotzt zu werden, die man nie zu Gesicht bekommt. Multiplayer = CoD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann bist du blind, Sniper sind nun echt alles andere als schwer auszuschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CoD im Multiplayer vorzuziehen zeigt jedenfalls deutlich wie wenig Ahnung du von kompetiven Shootern hast, das Wörtchen 'kompetiv' steht hier quasi für eSporttauglich.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. August 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dann bist du blind, Sniper sind nun echt alles andere als schwer auszuschalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da Du das Wort "kompetiv" vermutlich selbst erfunden hast, hast Du hier natürlich auch die größte Ahnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls Du kompetitiv meinst, verstehe ich nicht ganz, was persönlicher Geschmack mit "Ahnung" zu tun hat, aber ich lasse mich da gern beraten.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. August 2010)

Du hast recht, habs von Kompetivität abgeleitet und dachte so klingts weniger dämlich - ist aber falsch 
Letztlich kennst du aber scheinbar auch die Bedeutung des Wortes und deswegen verstehe ich nicht was du jetzt mit deinem persönlichen Empfinden kommst, CoD und BC2 im Multiplayer miteinander zu vergleichen ist wie Serious Sam mit Counter Strike gleichzusetzen. Wie gesagt, schwammiges Aiming, schwache Balance, auf Deathmatch ausgelegte Maps etc etc.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. August 2010)

Wenn ich am aktuellen CoD Multiplayer irgendwas zu bemängeln habe, dann das Fehlen dedizierter Server. Ansonsten ist mir das Spiel wesentlich lieber als BC2, weil es arcadelastig ist und nicht so lahmarschig. Womit wir wieder beim Thema "Geschmack" sind.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2010)

So God of War 3 besorgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hammer Spiel, sofort zu Beginn schon gegen Poseidon zu kämpfen, ist nicht schlecht. Hammer inszeniert , wo die Titanen im Hintergrund versuchen, den Berg hinauf zu klettern. Kann ich echt nur jedem empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landerson (27. August 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So God of War 3 besorgt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spiele ich auch gerade auf der PS3. Ab und an auch FIFA World Cup 2010 und CoD.
Starcaft 2 und WOW wird auf dem PC gezockt.

P.S. Woher hab ich eigentlich die Zeit fuer all die Spiele? Frau, Haus, Hund, Job... ich muss in einem Zeit Paradoxum stecken.... huiiiiiiiii


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (27. August 2010)

Knights of the old republic (das geilste Star wars spiel ever)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (27. August 2010)

Immernoch S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat, stehe kurz vor Pripyat und überlege mir, ob ich noch weiter Artefakte und Waffen Sammel, oder die Hauptquest bis Pripyat abschliess und dann weiter Sammel, ich
finde nämlich diese blöden drei Veles Detektoren nicht -.-


----------



## Haxxler (28. August 2010)

Mafia II und ich liebe es. Macht mir persönlich mehr Spaß, als andere Open-World-Spiele wie GTA IV oder Just Cause 2. Liegt wohl daran, dass mehr Wert auf Story gelegt wird und weniger auf eine riesige offene Welt. Außerdem ist die deutsche Synchro sehr gelungen, was ja nicht immer der Fall ist.


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. August 2010)

Starcraft 2 Protoss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberratchet (28. August 2010)

Ich habe wieder einmal meinen Dreamcast herausgekramt und spiele jetzt zum gefühlten 15x Sonic Adventure 1 & 2 durch^^. Die Spiele sind für mich immer noch einer der besten Jump&Runs und nachher kam kein Sonic mehr das auch nur ansatzweise mithalten konnte. Sonic Heroes war noch ok,aber "Sonic the Hedgehog" (PS3/360) war grottig, Unlealeash war mies genauso wie "Sonic und der Schwarze Ritter" und "Sonic und die geheimen Ringe".
Ich hoffe inständig das Sonic Colors wieder einmal ein guter Teil der Serie wird,aber irgendwie glaube ich ist Sonic zusammen mit der Dreamcast gestorben,alle Spiele die nachher kamen waren schlecht. Schade.


----------



## Deanne (28. August 2010)

Ich habe mir Wii-Points besorgt und mir "Zelda: Ocarina of Time" runtergeladen. Fand ich auf dem N64 schon super.


----------



## Jokxer (28. August 2010)

Mafia 2 Pc


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Mafia 2 Pc



Überlege es mir heute zu kaufen, zuerst aber God of War 3 durchspielen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. August 2010)

CoD6 endlich mal wieder 70 und diesmal bleibe ich es auch erstmal. EMP Emblem will erspielt werden!


----------



## Dominau (28. August 2010)

Borderlands ( Natürlich Co-op )
Die Kombination aus Roland und Brick ist einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2010)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Ich habe wieder einmal meinen Dreamcast herausgekramt und spiele jetzt zum gefühlten 15x Sonic Adventure 1 & 2 durch^^. Die Spiele sind für mich immer noch einer der besten Jump&Runs und nachher kam kein Sonic mehr das auch nur ansatzweise mithalten konnte. Sonic Heroes war noch ok,aber "Sonic the Hedgehog" (PS3/360) war grottig, Unlealeash war mies genauso wie "Sonic und der Schwarze Ritter" und "Sonic und die geheimen Ringe".
> Ich hoffe inständig das Sonic Colors wieder einmal ein guter Teil der Serie wird,aber irgendwie glaube ich ist Sonic zusammen mit der Dreamcast gestorben,alle Spiele die nachher kamen waren schlecht. Schade.


Ich dachte, Sonic kommt vom Sega Mega Drive?!?


----------



## Deathstyle (28. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Anfang ist schonmal derbe cool..


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

Mafia 2... kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, aber bitte auf PC und nicht PS3...das Spiel ist DER Hammer!


----------



## mastergamer (28. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mafia 2... kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, aber bitte auf PC und nicht PS3...das Spiel ist DER Hammer!



Warum nicht auf der PS3? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (28. August 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Warum nicht auf der PS3?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps3 > vielesssssss


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Grafik ist im Vergleich zum PC einfach derber Schrott... einsame Katastrophe... aufm PC ist das Spiel der Hammer :'D


----------



## Healor (28. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es nimmt einfach kein Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (28. August 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Warum nicht auf der PS3?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weils auf dem PC deutlich besser aussieht. Zumindest mit der passenden Hardware und Physx. Hier mal ein Vergleichsvideo: http://www.gamersglo...der-plattformen

Im Prinzip ist es aber egal, das Spiel macht überall Spaß. Auch wenn mich das Ende etwas enttäuscht hat...


----------



## Cyberratchet (28. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Sonic kommt vom Sega Mega Drive?!?



Stimmt schon, "Sonic the Hedgehog" erschien 91 für das MasterSystem und den MegaDrive. 2006 erschient dann ein gleichnamiger Teil für die PS3 und die 360, der versuchte das "Sonic Adventure" Gameplay wieder aufzugreifen. Das ging aber brachial daneben und endete in einem wirklichen Tiefpunkt der Serie,internationale Wertungen von ca 45 bis allerhöchstens 70% (gut gemeinte 70%..) sprechen glaube ich für sich^^.
Mein größter Wunsch wäre ja ein Sonic Adventure 3,aber das SonicTeam meinte ja das das Sonic Unleashed Gameplay ab jetzt Standard sein soll,sprich Schlauchlevel uä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Naja aber dieses Jahr kommt ja noch Sonic4 in altbewährter 2D Manier,ich hoffe das er wieder an "den alten Sonic" herankommt^^. Wird werden sehen... .


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

Ich hab früher immer Sega 1 und 2 auf SEGA gezockt, das waren noch Zeiten! :<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab früher immer Sega 1 und 2 auf SEGA gezockt, das waren noch Zeiten! :<



Epic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2010)

Immer noch God of War 3, was Kratos mit seinen Gegnern anstellt ist schon genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Die Aktion mit Hermes ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. August 2010)

Mafia 2 danach Mafia 2 Danach wieder Mafia 2 und danach Mafia 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (29. August 2010)

Mafia ist so low.

Ohne Spaß -.-

Habs auf Pc und das einzige was geil ist, ist die Grafik.

Keine Nebenjobs.
Kein Spaß außerhalb den Missionen.
Kein Springen! 

Übelst low.
Hab mehr erwartet für die Zeitspanne der Entwicklung.

Ich zock im moment KKND 2. Retro Strategie ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PtyfF1TmGrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (29. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist im Vergleich zum PC einfach derber Schrott... einsame Katastrophe... aufm PC ist das Spiel der Hammer :'D



Dafür ist der bildschirm größer ! 

HA ! punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. August 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Mafia ist so low.
> 
> Keine Nebenjobs.
> Kein Spaß außerhalb den Missionen.
> Kein Springen!


Und du bist Lower, das spiel ist mehr Story lastig, und kein echtes Open World spiel.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gehe GTA spielen wenn du so was suchst.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Mafia ist so low.
> 
> Ohne Spaß -.-
> 
> ...




Wie kann ein Spiel wenig bzw niedrig sein ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kilou (29. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Mafia 2 danach Mafia 2 Danach wieder Mafia 2 und danach Mafia 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




damit is ja wohl alles gesagt :-)

absolut geiles spiel .. zurücklehnen und die hammer story genießen :-)


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2010)

Worms Reloaded Demo =)


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab früher immer Sega 1 und 2 auf SEGA gezockt, das waren noch Zeiten! :<



oO


----------



## Aeonflu-X (29. August 2010)

Trotzdem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann nicht springen!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. August 2010)

Na und? Wieso würde ich in einem Spiel wie Mafia 2 überhaupt springen wollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. August 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Man kann nicht springen!



Ich finde es eher kurios, dass man nicht mal aus dem Auto herausschießen kann. Finde ich schade, obwohl das Springen auch irgendwie fehlt. Aber allgemein kommt mir der Eindruck, dass 2K Czech wohl entweder das Geld oder die Zeit ausgegangen ist. Trotzdem ein gutes Spiel, wenn auch nicht der (für mich) erhoffte großartige Hit.


----------



## Dominau (29. August 2010)

Hast du schonmal einen Mafiosi spingen sehn?


Momentan spiel ich..

Die Sims 3
Borderlands Co-op
Warhammer Online 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (29. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> oO



Ich meinte Sonic 1 und 2 auf SEGA....

-_- doofer haariger Zam


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. August 2010)

Singular = Mafioso
Plural = Mafiosi

Und ich spiele schon wieder Diablo 2, weil die OB von FF14 erst am Mittwoch startet und der Release noch gut drei Wochen hin ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (29. August 2010)

Wenn ihr meint.
Trotzdem wäre es allein schon um der Logik willen vorteilhaft den Protagonisten springen zu lassen.

Naja, jetzt spiel ich C&C 3 an.
Hab noch nie eins aus der Reihe gespielt.
Mal schauen ob es Fun macht.


----------



## Jokxer (29. August 2010)

Mafia 2 zock ich eigentlich nur wenn ich nicht grad draußen unterwegs bin. Für zwischen durch ganz Klasse aber die Grafik finde ich nicht so toll. Könnte auch nicht behaupten das es mich " Fesseln " würde.


----------



## Rayon (29. August 2010)

Hab mal Dragon Age: Awakening ausgegraben. Nachdem ich es für ziemlich schwach hielt nachdem ich mit Origins durch war... gefällt es mir nun umso besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (29. August 2010)

Kilou schrieb:


> damit is ja wohl alles gesagt :-)
> 
> absolut geiles spiel .. zurücklehnen und die hammer story genießen :-)




ich weiß wie man den freie fahrt modus aktiviert


----------



## Held² (29. August 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Hab mal Dragon Age: Awakening ausgegraben. Nachdem ich es für ziemlich schwach hielt nachdem ich mit Origins durch war... gefällt es mir nun umso besser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Addon hat manche sachen echt geil gemacht besonders die neuen begleiter gefallen mir sehr gut da diese auch öfters witze zwischen durch machen und zum teil das verhalten untereinander sehr realistisch ist zum beispiel wenn man Ogren und Andreas die ganze zeit in einer gruppe hat streiten die nach einer Zeit immer mehr und mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mafia 2 würde ich mir wirklich gerne kaufen da ich auch ein Fan bin von Spielen mit einer guten Story aber die Spielzeit beträgt leider nur 12 Stunden was jetzt echt nicht viel ist und nächstes Monat kommt eh Darksiders für den Pc raus deshalb warte ich bis das Spiel zum Budget preis zum kaufen gibt

Edit: Yeah Seite 88 nur noch 12 Seiten für Hundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (29. August 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Das Addon hat manche sachen echt geil gemacht besonders die neuen begleiter gefallen mir sehr gut da diese auch öfters witze zwischen durch machen und zum teil das verhalten untereinander sehr realistisch ist zum beispiel wenn man Ogren und Andreas die ganze zeit in einer gruppe hat streiten die nach einer Zeit immer mehr und mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jep, ist ganz witzig. Aber hab Oghren meistens nicht dabei, da ich selber DW/2H Warrior zock - jenachdem. Umskillen kostet ja nur 6 Gold.. ;-) 
Konnte mich am Anfang garnicht mit den neuen Chars anfreunden, war so sehr Alistair, Morrigan & co gewohnt^^ Aber nach ner Pause von paar Wochen isses nun umso schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin schon heiss auf die Brutmutter... :-D

Das nächste Spiel was ich mir kaufen werde ist wohl SC2, wenns denn mal für ein normalen Preis zu ergattern ist. 38 Euro ok - aber 50 oder mehr find ich übertrieben. Dann warte ich lieber und Poker solang.

Im Oktober kommt dann endlich die PS3 mit Uncharted 2 + God of War-Trilogy ins Haus. Ich freu mich schon so


----------



## Seph018 (29. August 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Mafia ist so low.
> 
> Ohne Spaß -.-
> 
> ...



Da es einfach mal ein paar Seiten her ist, Fullquote. Aber ohne Scheiß, das Spiel war sowas von verdammt episch! Ich hab noch Teil 1 für Ps1 rumliegen(eins der wenigen Spiel, das überlebt hat) .. und das war einfach mal das einzige Strategiespiel, wo ich alleine gegen 3 schwere Computer gewonnen hab. Wahrscheinlich war einfach nur ich episch, nicht das Game. hahar..


----------



## Breakyou (29. August 2010)

dank einer Lanparty Borderlands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (30. August 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> dank einer Lanparty Borderlands
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum spielst du nicht mit uns?! o.Ö

Singerplayer suckt doch.


----------



## Asayur (30. August 2010)

Aktuell zum zwischenstreuen immer wieder mal Worms Reloaded, das Spiel ist episch, endlich wieder ein Worms, das ohne den 3D Krams auskommt und richtig, richtig Spass macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (30. August 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Mafia 2 würde ich mir wirklich gerne kaufen da ich auch ein Fan bin von Spielen mit einer guten Story aber die Spielzeit beträgt leider nur 12 Stunden was jetzt echt nicht viel ist und nächstes Monat kommt eh Darksiders für den Pc raus deshalb warte ich bis das Spiel zum Budget preis zum kaufen gibt



Ja ich bin maßlos enttäuscht! Hab mich sehr auf ein neues Spiel gefreut! Das Spiel an sich ist auch super! Die Story klasse und dass es keine "freie Welt" ist mit vielen Nebenmissionen wie etwa GTA war von Anfang an klar und ich finde es auch gut so! ABER 12 Stunden Spielzeit sind einfach zu wenig! Keine Frage es waren tolle 12 Stunden aber ich finde das ist für ein Spiel, dass 50 € kostet zu wenig!

Und jetzt steh ich da und hab schon wieder nichts zu spielen! Will eigentlich nicht schon wieder 50 € für ein Spiel ausgeben, aber vielleicht hol ich mir jetzt doch Starcraft 2.


----------



## Davatar (30. August 2010)

@Kaldreth: Hol Dir doch Mafia 1, falls Du das nicht schon hast. Die Story ist top, zum durchspielen braucht man doch nen Moment und kosten tuts vermutlich fast nix mehr.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (30. August 2010)

Starcraft II ^^. Ich versuche mich gerade an der Kampagne.


----------



## Kaldreth (30. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> @Kaldreth: Hol Dir doch Mafia 1, falls Du das nicht schon hast. Die Story ist top, zum durchspielen braucht man doch nen Moment und kosten tuts vermutlich fast nix mehr.



Na klar hab ich Mafia I habs bevor der 2. Teil rauskam nochmal durch gespielt! Deshalb hab ich mich ja so auf den 2. gefreut.


----------



## Healor (30. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach ein gutes Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (30. August 2010)

KKND hat zu Recht, wie ich finde, weniger Aufmerksamkeit als z.B. C&C bekommen.

Z war genial! Leider sind da mittlerweile die Diskette kaputt...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj3HuAmuX3M


----------



## Kuya (30. August 2010)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Dies hier soll eine Sammlung werden von Spielen, die ihr gerade spielt mit kurzer Beschreibung was daran gut bzw. schlecht ist usw.
> 
> So was spielt ihr gerade??



...nun:

1. die "kurze" Version: 
Ich spiele gerade Counterstrike Source. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





2. die lange Version:

da...

...ich Starcraft 2 nicht für mehr als 39 Euro kaufen werde, und noch keinen Buddy-Key-Spender finden konnte, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...mein Wow-Account Gestern ausgelaufen ist und mein Gehalt die Angewohnheit hat am 31. zu kommen, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...bei Fleet Operations mal wieder Niemand Online ist, ogleich es ein genialer Mod mit beeindruckender Balance ist, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...auf dem Hamburger Freelancer Server zu wenig los ist um anständiger Piraterie nachzugehen, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...die Black Prophecy Beta noch nicht begonnen hat, was vermutlich mal Freelancer ersetzen wird, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...es zu All Points Bulletin noch immer keine Free Trial gibt, obwohl das Game an allen ecken schwächelt, und der Konzern sich an die Insolvenzhundemeute verfüttert, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und mir sonst einfach nichts mehr Einfallen will, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...bleibt mir nicht anderes übrig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg^^ Kuya


----------



## Cyberratchet (30. August 2010)

An alle Mafia2 Spieler, schaut einmal was ich gerade auf PCGames Website entdeckt habe. Es gibt nun einen Mod der einen sogennanten Free Ride Modus einfügt,der es ermöglicht die Stadt auch außerhalb von Missionen zu betreten also auch nach dem durchspielen der Story.

Hier gehts zur Anleitung und zum Downloadlink.


----------



## Seph018 (30. August 2010)

Z war wirklich klasse. Leider war ich da irgendwie zu jung um großartig mitzurocken. Durfte immer brav meinem Bruder zugucken. Aber ja, CnC war auch immer lustig damals. <3 diese lustigen Blitzetürme aus Teil 3 oder was das war .. Tesla Türme ^_^ CnC Generals war übrigens mein erstes Onlinestragiespiel(wayne?), war immer schön *nostalgisch in der Ecke häng*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Z war wirklich klasse. Leider war ich da irgendwie zu jung um großartig mitzurocken. Durfte immer brav meinem Bruder zugucken. Aber ja, CnC war auch immer lustig damals. <3 diese lustigen Blitzetürme aus Teil 3 oder was das war .. Tesla Türme ^_^ CnC Generals war übrigens mein erstes Onlinestragiespiel(wayne?), war immer schön *nostalgisch in der Ecke häng*



Ja, ich erinnere mich auch an so Manche LAN-Partys. C&C war zu früheren Zeiten einfach nur klasse, Alarmstufe Rot+Addon besonders.

(Tanja ftw !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. August 2010)

Starcraft 2. zwar erst Einsteiger, aber bereits 4/5 1v1 Spielen gewonnen.
Das eine hätte ich eigentlich auch gewonnen, aber ich hatte nachdem Zerstören der Base des Gegners Lust darauf ein Mothership und ganz viele dunkle Templer zu machen und ihn damit zu erniedrigen... wie dem auch sei... er hatte auf einmal eine Marine Armee und hat mich fertig gemacht :..(
Aber aus sowas lernt man^^ Man muss jede Gelegenheit nutzen andere zu schlagen, richtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (30. August 2010)

Mafia 2 Spoiler:



Spoiler



Ich bin grad da wo sich das Ende von 1 mit dem 2. Mafia verwischt, Gänsehaut pur, ich liebe sowas


----------



## Perkone (30. August 2010)

Gestern Just cause 2 durchgespielt. Verdammt ich hatte in noch keinem Spiel so einen Spaß und hab so oft gelacht x) Grad die Szene wie ich nen Colonel in nem Kampfjet wegfliegen sah. Schnell mit Haken hingeangelt, typen rausgeholt und per Haken an den Jet montiert. Danach eingestiegen mit dem Colonel im Schlepptau und den Jet in nen Berg krachen lassen xD


----------



## LiangZhou (31. August 2010)

CoD6 MW2

Mal wieder 70 und diesmal wollen EMP Eblem mit der AK erarbeitet werden ;D


----------



## bkeleanor (31. August 2010)

Mafia 2 ist schlechter als Mafia 1 und GTA 4

Grund:
kein vernümpftiges Speichersystem
viel zu wenig autos
schadensmodell der autos ist schlechter als bei mafia 1 und gta 4
kein baseballschläger als waffe
story ist zwar interessant doch fehlt mir die möglichkeit selbst entscheidungen zu treffen (zu kurz).
die Missionen sind alle etwas langweilig, auch wenn man durch einen schuss von einem gegner sterben kann.
free ride musste von moddern hinzugefügt werden (ohne modder wärs der ober flop)
der grösste witz...PC version...zusätzlich gekaufte autos können ohne problem eingefügt werden ohne zu bezahlen.
letzte motor tuning stufe kann nur mit zusätzlich addon eingebaut werden
der wagen bleibt trotz leerem tank nicht stehen (wtf).
keine blinker mehr
kein 2 mal drücken mehr um auszusteigen (motor aus / aussteigen)

trotz allem hat mafia 2 aber auch sehr gelungene dinge
Burnout rauch mit PhysiX
man kann motorhaube und kofferraum öffnen (idee nicht weiter gezogen um z.B. leichen reinzuwerfen)
Fahrverhalten
Deckungssystem und Kampfsystem

ja das wars


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. August 2010)

Adventure Quest Worlds, auch wenn mir peinlich ist, dass ich an so nem Browserspiel für Kids irre viel Spaß habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Mafia 2 ist schlechter als Mafia 1 und GTA 4
> 
> Grund:
> kein vernümpftiges Speichersystem
> ...



Du kannst Mafia aber nicht mit GTA vergleichen. Es war von Anfang an klar, dass man dort eher der Story folgt und es keine Nebenmissionen gibt a la Red Dead Redemption oder halt GTA. Ebenso mit der offenen Welt. Dass der Blinker weg ist find ich auch schade, hat Mafia 1 irgendwie ausgezeichnet. (Weiß auch nicht wieso, war halt sehr realistisch).

An der Story selbst kann man aber nicht meckern, das Feeling der vergangenen Jahre bekommt man sofort nach dem ersten Abschnitt. ("Let it Snow") 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormcaller (31. August 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 , Starcraft 2 und WoW immer so im Wechsel


----------



## Breakyou (31. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Adventure Quest Worlds, auch wenn mir peinlich ist, dass ich an so nem Browserspiel für Kids irre viel Spaß habe...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich kann dieses Spiel nicht leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hat mein Bruder immer gespielt.
Mein Bruder ist 12.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. August 2010)

Ist allerdings nicht das popelige "standard" Adventure Quest, sondern das neue "Worlds". Spiele ich ehrlich gesagt lieber als Käse wie S&F *hust*


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2010)

Full Halo Overload 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ein wenig mehr MP spielen... ich sink so tief xD


----------



## Boddakiller (31. August 2010)

Ich spiele im Moment 

Starcraft II
Fallout 3
Bioshock 2 MP

und warte auf Cataclysm bzw die Eröffnungsevents.


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. August 2010)

Starcraft II

.. sonst nix^^

Warte auf Fifa 11


----------



## Meriane (31. August 2010)

Bin jetzt mit Mafia 2 durch...find das Spiel ja eigentlich ziemlich gut, besonders die Story.

Allerdings war das Ende mal der größte Mist. Einfach zu Ende. 

Da hatte das Ende von Mafia 1 viel mehr Stil


----------



## Cyberratchet (31. August 2010)

Nach Sonic Adventure hänge ich jetzt an Shenmue...das Spiel hat mich komplett in seinen Bann gezogen und ich schäme mich das ichs nicht früher ins GD Fach meiner Dreamcast geschmissen habe. Die Atmosphäre in dem Spiel ist einfach gegantisch,die Story ist spannend,der Sound ist genial,die Grafik ist heutzutage noch wunderschön (Detailverliebtheit z,ich bin begeistert. In nächster Zeit werde ich wohl beide Teile durchzocken und dann wehmütig auf Teil 3 warten^^.


----------



## Thoor (31. August 2010)

Hab jetzt grade Mafia 2 durch und muss sagen, das Ende ist echt gelungen!


----------



## Naho (31. August 2010)

sc II & wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (1. September 2010)

Ich spiel im moment Call of Duty 2.
Ich hab schon alle Teile der Call of Duty Reihe gespielt und muss sagen, dass mir der 2er am besten gefällt.


----------



## Zangor (4. September 2010)

Mafia 2 hab ich einmal durch, ging mir viel zu schnell, jetzt spiel ich nochmal und suche alle Steckbriefe und Heftchen. Die Story war ok, aber nicht vom Hocker reissend. 

Ansonsten immer noch BF2 und seit 3 Wochen hdro...bis Cata kommt


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. September 2010)

ich glaub ich spiel heute mal Bioshock 2 weiter. Hab das nach dem Release von Bad Company total liegen gelassen.


----------



## painschkes (4. September 2010)

_Two Worlds - dank der aktuellen PC Games :-)_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2010)

Hab mir Heavy Rain zugelegt. Nach den ersten Stunden mein Fazit : Das Ding ist kein Spiel, sondern ein interaktiver Film. Hammer Story und Charaktere, bei denen man mit leidet.


----------



## BlizzLord (4. September 2010)

Pokemon Platin *hust* 
und
Starcraft II sowie Star Wars Force unleashed


----------



## Skatero (5. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach weil es ein geniales Spiel ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (5. September 2010)

Skatero, da muss ich dir recht geben, KH I und II sind geniale Spiele, will endlich einen "richtigen" dritten ^^


----------



## TrollJumper (6. September 2010)

Ich ziehe mir grad Gothic 1 und 2 zu Gemüte und nebenbei gibts ein paar Runden SC2 mit meinem Kumpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (7. September 2010)

Microvolts, mein erster 3rd Shooter =)


----------



## PLN (8. September 2010)

Im Moment wird hauptsächlich Magna Carta 2 gespielt, danach vielleicht Mini Ninjas oder sonst ein zufällig ausgewähltes Spiel.


----------



## Crucial² (8. September 2010)

*Starcraft II - Multiplayer <3*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. September 2010)

AQWorlds pvp bis zum Abkotzen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. September 2010)

Ich schaff es einfach nicht Bioshock weiterzuspielen. Das spiel ist so gruselig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (8. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich schaff es einfach nicht Bioshock weiterzuspielen. Das spiel ist so gruselig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist nicht dein Ernst? Ich bin ein absoluter Angsthase, Saw 475 kann ich nicht alleine ansehen, bei Resident Evil muss ich nach 10 Minuten aufhören, aber Bioshock war genial, nicht allzu gruselig, genau richtig *gg*


----------



## Healor (8. September 2010)

Die Beta von Lego Universe

Hätte nicht gedacht das es so Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (8. September 2010)

Ich muss mich zwischen Amnesia und Mafia II entscheiden.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. September 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ist nicht dein Ernst? Ich bin ein absoluter Angsthase, Saw 475 kann ich nicht alleine ansehen, bei Resident Evil muss ich nach 10 Minuten aufhören, aber Bioshock war genial, nicht allzu gruselig, genau richtig *gg*



Okay, auch wenn das die Situation eher schlimmer macht, ich rede von Bioshock 2 xD. Weniger gruselig als Teil 1, aber man wird so schnell gekillt >_<


----------



## Petersburg (8. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Okay, auch wenn das die Situation eher schlimmer macht, ich rede von Bioshock 2 xD. Weniger gruselig als Teil 1, aber man wird so schnell gekillt >_<



Du Solltest mal F.e.a.r Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (8. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Du Solltest mal F.e.a.r Spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du solltest mal Amnesia spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ1zRSiKqG4[/youtube]


----------



## Haggelo (8. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Du solltest mal Amnesia spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es soll aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (8. September 2010)

Hab mal wieder mit Torchlight angefangen! Klasse Spiel!

Außerdem hab ich mir Company of Heros gehohlt, was auch richtig klasse ist!


----------



## Tees (8. September 2010)

World of Warcraft & Lotro
muss ich dazu i-was beschreiben sagen?
x'D denke nicht


----------



## Crucial² (9. September 2010)

Bin auch ein Angsthase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber bei Bioshock 1 hatte ich keine Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal schauen wie´s beim zweiten Teil aussieht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (9. September 2010)

einen der DotA-Nachfolger: League of Legends. Sehr unterhaltsam für zwischendurch.


----------



## Asayur (9. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Okay, auch wenn das die Situation eher schlimmer macht, ich rede von Bioshock 2 xD. Weniger gruselig als Teil 1, aber man wird so schnell gekillt >_<



Ja, Bioshock 2 war bei weitem nicht so derbe wie Teil 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Und derbe ist noch mehr als übertrieben, maximal ein wenig gruselig *gg*)


----------



## Eremzet (9. September 2010)

Habe vor kurzem mit 
*HdRO*
begonnen, weiß aber noch nicht was ich davon halten soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde es mit meinen erreichten 20 Länzen schon ein wenig öde und hab noch relativ wenig Überblick was die ganzen Möglichkeiten des Spiels betrifft.
Nebenbei zum kurzen Zeitvertreib die eine oder andere Partie *Alien Swarm*

Wenn meine Feundin in Spiellaune ist, versuchen wir uns immer wieder mal an *Lego Harry Potter - Die Jahre 1-4*

Ausserdem zock ich schon seit einiger Zeit 
*MX vs ATV Reflex* und seit einer Woche ca. *Little Big Planet* auf der PS3


----------



## ego1899 (9. September 2010)

cool cool... amnesia muss ich mir nochmal genauer angucken... hab hier auf der arbeit leider keinen ton, aber sieht nett aus... ^^

thx! 

(komisch nie von gehört...)


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> cool cool... amnesia muss ich mir nochmal genauer angucken... hab hier auf der arbeit leider keinen ton, aber sieht nett aus... ^^
> 
> thx!
> 
> (komisch nie von gehört...)



der Ton ist in dem Spiel das Wichtigste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zock im Moment Mafia II.


----------



## Kaputte (10. September 2010)

Momentan -> Seid langem mal wieder Wow (aber eher sporadisch), Call of Duty 6 MW2 Multiplayer, Read Dead Redemption und Worms Reloaded ^^


----------



## demarvin (10. September 2010)

Ich spiele momentan Civilisation IV und Batman Arkham Asylum

Zum glück bin ich von WoW weg ^^


----------



## Crucial² (10. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich zock im Moment Mafia II.



Und, wie ists? Hab ja gehört es soll nicht soooo gut sein? Aber ein Kumpel ist begeistert... :-O

Zocke Grundsätzlich StarCraft 2 Online & zur Abwechslung (oder wenn ich mal 4x am Stück verliere) Modern Warfare 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2010)

Hab mir Bioshock 2 endlich zugelegt. Mal schauen, bin gespannt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*pfeif* *tanz*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. September 2010)

Mass Effect 2: Lair of the Shadowbroker


----------



## Petersburg (11. September 2010)

ich spiele gerade "internet" auf meiner ps3, da mein pc den geist aufgegeben hat


----------



## Razyl (11. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberratchet (11. September 2010)

Ich spiele zurzeit Final Fantasy 14 Beta,das Spiel ist erstaunlich gut und ich bin ganz begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> ich spiele gerade "internet" auf meiner ps3, da mein pc den geist aufgegeben hat



Wie ich das Spiel hasse besonders da der Browser für nix ist.


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (11. September 2010)

Eremzet schrieb:


> Habe vor kurzem mit
> *HdRO*
> begonnen, weiß aber noch nicht was ich davon halten soll
> 
> ...



Ist HdRO nun schon gratis? 

Ich habe mir heute Kingdom Hearts Birth of sleep geholt für die PSP und spiele nun erstmal das eine Weile.. Bis jetzt ist es ganz gut^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2010)

So Heavy Rain ist durchgespielt - was für ein Spiel! Das Ende ist der Hammer, und ich hatte wirklich keine blasse Ahnung wie es ausgeht. Hoffentlich es verfilmt, habe da glaube ich schon was gelesen. 

Weiter gehts mit Bioshock 2.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. September 2010)

In WoW ab und zu bei Bekannten im Raid durchninja'n
Combat Arms, dieses Drecksspiel mit seiner Cash-Politik kriegt mich immer wieder T_T
Battalion Wars2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (12. September 2010)

letztens metroid other m gekauft - steht schonwieder im schrank, wirklich grottig, darauf hab ich metroid zero mission wieder rausgeholt und zock das nen bischen

nach mario galaxy 2, dem neu angekündigten zelda im comic stil vergewaltigt nintendo nun auch metroid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genau so wie indiana jones im neuesten teil vergewaltigt wurde ... aliens?!


----------



## Death the Kid (12. September 2010)

Final Fantasy 13 und dann mal die Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 Demo testen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal wieder. Macht jetzt auch wieder Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (12. September 2010)

Ich zocke immo World of Mathecraft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (12. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. September 2010)

Alarmstufe Rot 3


----------



## Haggelo (12. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Onslaught


----------



## Asayur (12. September 2010)

Nebenher ein wenig Left 4 Dead 2 eines der wenigen Zombie Shooter Spiele, dass ich spielen kann und saumäßig Spass macht ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Onslaught



Ich will auch Onslaught haben, aber für den Pc kommt das erst frühestens Mitte 2011 raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (13. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich will auch Onslaught haben, aber für den Pc kommt das erst frühestens Mitte 2011 raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Onslaught ist klasse. 

Auf ''normal'' schon superschwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne eingespieltes squad.


----------



## Crucial² (14. September 2010)

Was ist Onslaught denn überhaupt? Erklärung bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. September 2010)

Klicken

und ich spiele das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (14. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Was ist Onslaught denn überhaupt? Erklärung bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



man kämpft zu 4 gegen einen haufen npc gegner.

im hardcore modus kann man sie nur mit headshots besiegen.


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2010)

Wiedermal





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausgegraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2010)

Grad ein wenig von RUSE gelesen/gesehen, ist es zu empfehlen bzw hat es jemand schon gespielt ? Schaut nämlich verdammt gut aus.


----------



## Cyberratchet (14. September 2010)

Ich zock gerade StarWars:Knights of the old Republic da es gerade bei Steam im Angebot ist (2,25€!!). Natürlich habe ich gleich zugeschlagen da ich das Spiel sowieso in Bälde durchspielen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Grad ein wenig von RUSE gelesen/gesehen, ist es zu empfehlen bzw hat es jemand schon gespielt ? Schaut nämlich verdammt gut aus.



Ich finde ehrlich gesagt dass das ziemlich lahm aussieht.^^


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2010)

Demo von PES 2011 und dazu gibt es nur ein Wort:
Wundervoll *-*

Das Passsystem ist toll, die Animationen sehen durchaus flüssig aus, die Ball-Physik ist gut... wie ich mich auf die Vollversion freue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. September 2010)

die gibt es schon wo kann man die laden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Download


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Demo von PES 2011 und dazu gibt es nur ein Wort:
> Wundervoll *-*
> 
> Das Passsystem ist toll, die Animationen sehen durchaus flüssig aus, die Ball-Physik ist gut... wie ich mich auf die Vollversion freue
> ...



Hmm, im PS-Store ist noch nix zu finden. FIFA11 wird ja ab 18 Uhr wahrscheinlich verfügbar sein, das wird sowieso viel interessanter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith hat vergessen, dass es auch andere Plattformen gibt als die PS3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> FIFA11 wird ja ab 18 Uhr wahrscheinlich verfügbar sein, das wird sowieso viel interessanter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



FIFA müsste noch ein Wunder gelingen, zumindest auf dem PC...

PES spielt sich endlich wieder realistischer und ist vor allem nah dran am besten Fußballspiel aller Zeiten (PES 6). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem das neue Passsystem ist echt genial, auch wenn man am Anfang etwas Zeit braucht um rein zu finden.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. September 2010)

Fifa kommt gegen 22 Uhr. Ich habe gerade die PES Demo aus Langeweile geladen, werde mir aber sehr wahrscheinlich Fifa kaufen und nicht PES. Schade nur, dass der Releasetermin um 8 Tage verschoben wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> FIFA müsste noch ein Wunder gelingen, zumindest auf dem PC...
> 
> PES spielt sich endlich wieder realistischer und ist vor allem nah dran am besten Fußballspiel aller Zeiten (PES 6).
> 
> ...



FIFA10 war für den PC reinster schrott, das stimmt. Hab aber FIFA schon immer auf der Konsole gezockt, so muss das einfach sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (15. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Grad ein wenig von RUSE gelesen/gesehen, ist es zu empfehlen bzw hat es jemand schon gespielt ? Schaut nämlich verdammt gut aus.



Habs mal gespielt. Man konnte es für 1 wocheende lang kostenlos spielen.
Ich fands recht geil. Mir hats viel spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Habs mal gespielt. Man konnte es für 1 wocheende lang kostenlos spielen.
> Ich fands recht geil. Mir hats viel spaß gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke dir, werde mir wohl mal die Demo für die PS3 saugen, ma schau'n. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. September 2010)

Fifa 10 war scheisse, das stimmt. Hab es damals für die XboX 360 gehabt und nach 4 Tagen zurückgegeben.

Naja, nachdem ich jetzt PES angespielt habe muss ich sagen, dass es mir wie erwartet überhaupt nicht gefällt. Man könnte sagen die Steuerung ist geschmackssache, stimmt eigentlich auch. Aber der Sprintknopf auf RB? Das ist ziemlich unkomfortabel.
Das Spiel an sich ist nicht so der Bringer. Zwar sehen die Gesichter weitaus besser aus als bei Fifa, aber das Spiel an sich ist überhaupt nicht flüssig und macht weitaus weniger Spaß als z.B. Fifa 11, soweit ich dieses auf der Gamescom anspielen konnte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2010)

So nun gleich FIFA11-Demo für die PS3 ... nur noch downloaden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (15. September 2010)

Fifa 10 war der reinste Schrott, ehrlich, habe immer alle Fifa Titel gespielt seid 2004 ; das war so fail. Hab mich so geärgert und tue es immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2010)

PC-Demo zu FIFA 11:

Das bislang beste FIFA der letzten Jahre für den PC; was wohl daran liegt, dass es die Konsolenversion von FIFA 10 und dem FIFA WM Game ist. Spaßig, aber arcadelastiger als PES 2011 und nicht ganz so realistisch. Und ein weiteres aber: Wieso ging das nicht gleich von Anfang an die gleiche Version für den PC zu programmieren? Und vor allem: Wieso kann man nicht direkt die FIFA 11 Konsolenversion auch auf dem PC genauso inhaltsgleich bringen? -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> PC-Demo zu FIFA 11:
> 
> Das bislang beste FIFA der letzten Jahre für den PC; was wohl daran liegt, dass es die Konsolenversion von FIFA 10 und dem FIFA WM Game ist. Spaßig, aber arcadelastiger als PES 2011 und nicht ganz so realistisch. Und ein weiteres aber: Wieso ging das nicht gleich von Anfang an die gleiche Version für den PC zu programmieren? Und vor allem: Wieso kann man nicht direkt die FIFA 11 Konsolenversion auch auf dem PC genauso inhaltsgleich bringen? -.-



Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Die PS3-Version besitze ich selbst und war rundum zufrieden. Bei der PC-Version fehlten aber alle Feinheiten wie zum Beispiel Torjubel (der Individuelle), die Arena oder auch die Grafik, die selbst auf Hoch nicht mit der PS3 oder XBOX-Version zu vergleichen. 

Bin mal gespannt, wie es dieses Jahr wird.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. September 2010)

Weil Konsolen alle die selbe Hardware haben und PCs nicht. Da muss man die verschiedenen Systeme der Spieler beachten.


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2010)

Weiss jemand ob sich Lost in Blue für den DS lohnt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zurzeit spiele ich wiedermal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Weil Konsolen alle die selbe Hardware haben und PCs nicht. Da muss man die verschiedenen Systeme der Spieler beachten.



Glaube es ging eher um den Quallitätsverlust, der war schon extrem. Wenn man etwas entwickeln will für mehrere Plattformen, sollten alle auch die gleichen Voraussetzungen haben und nicht die eine Version besser/schlechter machen.

Edith: Noch 2 % dann gehts los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Glaube es ging eher um den Quallitätsverlust



Von was?


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Weil Konsolen alle die selbe Hardware haben und PCs nicht. Da muss man die verschiedenen Systeme der Spieler beachten.



Kurios, dass dies fast nur bei FIFA bzw. bei der EA-Sports-Serie auftaucht...
Konami schafft es seit Jahren PES immer inhalts- und nahezu qualitätsgleich auf Konsole und PC zu entwickeln. 2K schafft es mit NBA 2K11 irgendwie auch...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Von was?




Vom Inhalt des Spieles. Aber nun Schluss mit OT. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hab nun die ersten Spiele absolviert. Wirklich "große" Veränderungen gibt es auf den ersten Blick nicht. Die Arena ist (bis jetzt) immer noch so wie vorher, die Grafiken sind leicht verbessert, aber nicht wirklich "neu". Besonders das Modell von Kießling gefiel mir überhaupt nicht, sah exakt so aus wie in Fifa10 und 09. 

Auf den zweiten Blick erkennt man aber, wie gut FIFA11 werden "könnte". Die Passgenauigkeit wurde gesenkt, man muss schon richtig zielen. Dazu kommt dann noch die Situation. Bist du in Bedrängnis, sind die Pässe "riskanter" und manchmal auch ungenauer. Die Torhüter halten nun mehr Bälle, ich habe gefühlte 1000 x im Strafraum aufs Tor geschossen, aber nur die wenigsten gingen rein. Die Kommentatoren sind noch auf englisch, aber die es soll ja neue deutsche geben. Man kann wirklich erstaunlich viel in der Demo machen. Theoretisch kannste die ganze Zeit in der Arena üben oder Elfer schießen.  Zum Thema "Elfmeter"... ich habe gehofft, dass FIFA WM 2010 nur ein Ausrutscher war und sie in FIFA11 wieder die alte Mechanik einbauen, aber neee. Man muss wieder mit den blauen Punkt (oder ohne) Zielen. Das macht das 11Meterschießen beim 1gg1 (wenn man neben einander sitzt) ein wenig problematisch, aber ma schau'n.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kurios, dass dies fast nur bei FIFA bzw. bei der EA-Sports-Serie auftaucht...
> Konami schafft es seit Jahren PES immer inhalts- und nahezu qualitätsgleich auf Konsole und PC zu entwickeln. 2K schafft es mit NBA 2K11 irgendwie auch...



Garnix daran ist Kurios. EA macht das Spiel auch für Leute mit schlechterer Hardware, Konami nicht. Es geht da überhaupt nicht ums "Schaffen". Klar kann EA auch bessere Grafik machen als Fifa 10 auf dem Pc hatte, das ist ja gerade der Punkt: Sie machen es nicht, damit mehr Leute es spielen können, denn bei Konsolenspieler wissen sie, dass alle die selben Hardwareteile habe und so können sie das Maximum aus der Grafik rausholen. Ich persönlich finde es gut, dass Fifa 11 Konsolengrafik hat, das mache viel mehr Spaß.


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Garnix daran ist Kurios. EA macht das Spiel auch für Leute mit schlechterer Hardware, Konami nicht. Es geht da überhaupt nicht ums "Schaffen". Klar kann EA auch bessere Grafik machen als Fifa 10 auf dem Pc hatte, das ist ja gerade der Punkt: Sie machen es nicht, damit mehr Leute es spielen können, denn bei Konsolenspieler wissen sie, dass alle die selben Hardwareteile habe und so können sie das Maximum aus der Grafik rausholen. Ich persönlich finde es gut, dass Fifa 11 Konsolengrafik hat, das mache viel mehr Spaß.



Konamis PES läuft auch auf etwas älteren Rechnern...
Maximum aus der Grafik können sie auch auf dem PC rausholen, da sogar noch im Grunde wesentlich mehr und können es trotzdem für Leute anbieten, die einen etwas älteren Rechner haben.

Gelinde gesagt, ist es zwar toll, dass EA erstmals eine relativ gute Engine auf dem PC bringt, aber zugleich muss man auch sagen, dass es wieder mal eine Enttäuschung ist, dass man es nicht einmal annähernd schafft die gleiche Konsolenversion auch auf dem PC anzubieten. Und das hat nicht viel mit älterer Hardware zu tun, das hat Konami in den letzten Jahren immer wieder bewiesen und dabei sieht ihre Grafik sogar stellenweise immer noch realistischer aus, abgesehen von den Spielergesichtern


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2010)

Oblivion *g*
[attachment=11088:elfe_01.jpg][attachment=11089:elfe_02.jpg][attachment=11090:elfe_03.jpg]


----------



## Dominau (15. September 2010)

Ich spiel momentan Warcraft 3.
Nebenbei noch etwas Warsow <3


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich spiel momentan Warcraft 3.
> Nebenbei noch etwas Warsow <3



Spielst du Laddergames oder auch Fungames? Könnten wir ab und zu paar Fungames machen wenn du welche spielst.


----------



## Dominau (15. September 2010)

Ich bin viel zu schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habs vohin gegen den Computer geschafft auf Normal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Oblivion *g*
> [attachment=11088:elfe_01.jpg][attachment=11089:elfe_02.jpg][attachment=11090:elfe_03.jpg]



Ein leicht verändertes Oblivion? :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Oblivion *g*
> [attachment=11088:elfe_01.jpg][attachment=11089:elfe_02.jpg][attachment=11090:elfe_03.jpg]



Wenn Oblivion so aussehen würde, könnte ich mich auch nochmal damit anfreunden, es durch zuspielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein leicht verändertes Oblivion? :S



Dezent.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Konamis PES läuft auch auf etwas älteren Rechnern...
> Maximum aus der Grafik können sie auch auf dem PC rausholen, da sogar noch im Grunde wesentlich mehr und können es trotzdem für Leute anbieten, die einen etwas älteren Rechner haben.



Gratulation! Es läuft auch auf älteren Rechnern! Geniales Spiel!


nein, mal im Ernst. Habe eben wieder ein paar Runden PES gespielt und finde es total scheisse. Man hat überhaupt keine Kontrolle über den Spieler, Steuerung, Ballphysik und Atmosphäre sind nicht Vorhanden. Das einzige was nicht grottenschlecht ist sind die Gesicher.
Vielleicht ist das ja auch nur auf der Pc Version....


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Gratulation! Es läuft auch auf älteren Rechnern! Geniales Spiel!
> 
> 
> nein, mal im Ernst. Habe eben wieder ein paar Runden PES gespielt und finde es total scheisse. Man hat überhaupt keine Kontrolle über den Spieler, Steuerung, Ballphysik und Atmosphäre sind nicht Vorhanden. Das einzige was nicht grottenschlecht ist sind die Gesicher.
> Vielleicht ist das ja auch nur auf der Pc Version....



Dann hast du wohl ein komplett anderes PES gespielt... 
Ich habe komplett die Kontrolle über den Spieler, besonders dank des neuen Passsystems, die Steuerung ist ordentlich (die kann man übrigens auch verstellen), Ballphysik ist sehr gut, wie seit jeher in der PES-Serie. Atmosphärisch ist strittig, da stimme ich zu. Da hinkt PES als einziges der FIFA-Serie noch hinterher, ansonsten dribbeln beide gleichauf, teilweise ist sogar PES noch ein Stück im Realismus weiter vorne.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. September 2010)

also ich habe PES 11 gespielt. Hast du auch die PC Version?


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> also ich habe PES 11 gespielt. Hast du auch die PC Version?



Natürlich und ich habe auch die 11-er Demo. Und die funktioniert einwandfrei, zudem man zu fast jeder Zeit volle Kontrolle über das Spiel hat.


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> also ich habe PES 11 gespielt. Hast du auch die PC Version?



Die Demo?


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Natürlich und ich habe auch die 11-er Demo. Und die funktioniert einwandfrei, zudem man zu fast jeder Zeit volle Kontrolle über das Spiel hat.



Funktionieren tut es bei mir auch, aber es fühlt sich eher so an wie Fifa 2004. MMn nicht sehr realistisches Feeling. Fifa 11 hingegen sah in der Gamescom Demo wirklich fast aus wie eine Fernsehübertragung, wobei ich nicht weiß ob das auf der GC die PC Version oder XboX 360 war.


----------



## Razyl (15. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Funktionieren tut es bei mir auch, aber es fühlt sich eher so an wie Fifa 2004. MMn nicht sehr realistisches Feeling. Fifa 11 hingegen sah in der Gamescom Demo wirklich fast aus wie eine Fernsehübertragung, wobei ich nicht weiß ob das auf der GC die PC Version oder XboX 360 war.



Wie gesagt: Dann hast du wohl ein komplett anderes PES gespielt. Das hat nicht mal etwas damit zu tun, dass ich seit Teil 4 PES zocke. Das PES 2011 nicht mal annähernd wie FIFA 2004 ist, sieht und merkt man beim Spielen sofort... der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig...


----------



## LiangZhou (15. September 2010)

Abwechselnd Guitar Hero, CombatArms und ab und zu WoW


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Dann hast du wohl ein komplett anderes PES gespielt. Das hat nicht mal etwas damit zu tun, dass ich seit Teil 4 PES zocke. Das PES 2011 nicht mal annähernd wie FIFA 2004 ist, sieht und merkt man beim Spielen sofort... der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig...



Wie gesagt: PES 11. Natürlich habe ich Fifa 04 nicht installiert und weiß nicht mehr jedes kleinste Detail des Spiels. Ich wollte damit offensichtlicherweise ausdrücken, dass dieses Spiel überhaupt keinen "neuen" Eindruck verschafft. Es spiel sich wie ein älteres Spiel, keine neue Spielerfahrung eben. Ich hoffe du verstehst jetzt was ich damit meinte.


----------



## Haggelo (15. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vanquish demo 

hammer spiel ( bis jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn Oblivion so aussehen würde, könnte ich mich auch nochmal damit anfreunden, es durch zuspielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eins hab ich noch. *g*[attachment=11091:elfe_04.jpg]


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. September 2010)

Na das ist doch mal ein Schrank!


----------



## yves1993 (16. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

:3


----------



## Dracun (16. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eins hab ich noch. *g*[attachment=11091:elfe_04.jpg]



Den Schrank nehme ich auch .. obwohl meine Frau sicherlich was dagegen hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najsh (16. September 2010)

spiele Abends ne Stunde Starcraft 2 - wobei ich nur MODs spiele
Und nebenbei spiel ich die Kampagne auf brutal - wobei ich da grade erst in der 4ten Mission angekommen bin -.-

Fürs "echte" Spiel habe ich weder Ambitionen, noch den Nerv -
ladder Spiele sind mir einfach zu stressig

Ich halte das Spiel zwar für einen netten Zeitvertreib - aber bin eigentlich schon dabei
mich nach einem neuen Spiel umzusehen - wobei ich absolut null Plan habe was...


----------



## Baki (16. September 2010)

Momentan spiel ich eher mehrere Spiele... 
Dadrunter sind entweder Dead Space wie oben schon gepostet.. ansonsten Oblivion, aber nur mit Mods x) und F.E.A.R. 2.
Und diese Woche die gratis Woche in Lotro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eins hab ich noch. *g*[attachment=11091:elfe_04.jpg]



Warum sieht mein Schrank nicht so aus ????!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (16. September 2010)

Left 4 Dead 2 - Leider nicht Uncut, aber naja. Die DE Version tut´s auch. *Taschenlampe ein, Taschenlampe aus gnihihihihih*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2010)

Immer noch die FIFA11-Demo. Einfach der Sh*t 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. September 2010)

Halo Reach Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (16. September 2010)

Kann mich derzeit überhaupt nicht entscheiden... ich zock jedes Spiel ein paar Stunden oder paar Tage an, dann langweilt es mich und ich fang das nächste an.


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

Spiele das Game

24/7 Multitasking @ Buffed-Forum 1.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. September 2010)

Fifa 11 Demo. Es ist so eine Befriedigung ein solch geiles Fußballspiel nach 2 Jahren Pause zu spielen!! 1000x besser als Fifa 10 und selbst in der Demo bereits den Kauf wert.


----------



## Dominau (16. September 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Kann mich derzeit überhaupt nicht entscheiden... ich zock jedes Spiel ein paar Stunden oder paar Tage an, dann langweilt es mich und ich fang das nächste an.



So mach ich das schon immer O.o


----------



## Petersburg (16. September 2010)

Ich spiele gerade Sandbox 2 von meiner Crysis demo, und wünsche mir einen besseren pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Fifa 11 Demo. Es ist so eine Befriedigung ein solch geiles Fußballspiel nach 2 Jahren Pause zu spielen!! 1000x besser als Fifa 10 und selbst in der Demo bereits den Kauf wert.



/vote for Sticky. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele vielleicht schon das drölfzillionentausendste Mal mit der gleichen Mannschaft, aber es ist mir sowas von egal. 

#14 days left... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> /vote for Sticky.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich verstehe nicht, wieso das nochmal um 8 Tage verschoben wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was haben die denn für 'ne Planung bei EA >_<


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. September 2010)

EA wollten noch die PES 2011 Demo antesten, um zu schauen was sie noch schnell verbessern können, um dann leider herauszufinden das es sie dennoch das schlechter spiel haben.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. September 2010)

Nichtmal Fifa 10 war schlechter als PES 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (16. September 2010)

Fussball is doof

*duuuuuck*


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Nichtmal Fifa 10 war schlechter als PES 11
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch, zumindest wenn man Wert auf Realismus legt, anstatt schnöden Arcade-Fußball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und von allen Fußballspielen ist PES 6 immer noch das beste.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. September 2010)

Ich finde vom grafischen her Fifa 11 wesentlich besser. Hast du beide Demos?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich finde vom grafischen her Fifa 11 wesentlich besser. Hast du beide Demos?



Hab beide gespielt. Und der Punkt geht ganz klar an FIFA11. Schon beachtlich. PES11 fand ich auch nicht schlecht, das Spielgefühl hat sich sehr verbessert. Auch die Grafik kann sich sehen lassen, aber halt die Atmosphäre ist in FIFA11 einfach wesentlich besser, obwohls wie gesagt nur ne Demo ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich finde vom grafischen her Fifa 11 wesentlich besser. Hast du beide Demos?



Jap auf der PS3 Xbox 360 und sogar PC, auf allen Plattformen,  und Grafisch ist zwar FIFA besser aber spielerisch liegt für mich PES immer noch vorne.


----------



## Razyl (16. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich finde vom grafischen her Fifa 11 wesentlich besser. Hast du beide Demos?



Klar habe ich beide Demos (PC). Und PES 2011 sieht durchaus besser aus und scheint mir auch definitiv besser optimiert zu sein. Vom Spielgefühl ist es auch wieder realistischer, obwohl man gestehen muss, dass beide Spiele durchaus Spaß machen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar habe ich beide Demos (PC). Und PES 2011 sieht durchaus besser aus und scheint mir auch definitiv besser optimiert zu sein. Vom Spielgefühl ist es auch wieder realistischer, obwohl man gestehen muss, dass beide Spiele durchaus Spaß machen.



hmm, scheinen die meisten anders zu sehen. Ich denke das Spielgefühl ist absolute Geschmacks- bzw. Gewöhnungssache. Ich habe schon immer Fifa gespielt und komme mit PES einfach nicht zurecht. Allerdings sieht mMn (und ich versuche wirklich objektiv zu bleiben) Fifa optisch um einiges besser aus, außerdem scheint es liebervoller gemacht zu sein, was die Animationen usw. angeht. Bei PES habe ich bis jetzt bei Fouls z.B. immer die selbe Animation, die total unrealistisch ist nebenbei bemerkt ....


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> hmm, scheinen die meisten anders zu sehen.



Quelle für "die meisten". :O


----------



## Dominau (17. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Fussball is doof
> 
> *duuuuuck*



find ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (17. September 2010)

Fussball im Reallife ist toll <3 Aber für PC mag ichs nicht so. Finde Fifa wurde in den letzten Jahren für PC stark in den Sand gesetzt. Ist halt ein Konsolenspiel.


----------



## Razyl (17. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Quelle für "die meisten". :O



Dank den Konsolenversionen ist FIFA 11 immer noch das meist verkaufte Fußballspiel. Was vor allem auch am Lizenzpaket liegt, was aber am PC mittlerweile keine große Rolle mehr spielt. Dort dribbelt PES der FIFA-Serie immer noch davon, auch wenn es dieses Jahr nicht mehr ganz so stark ist.

@ Crucial²
FIFA ist ein Konsolenspiel. Stimmt, aber EA könnte die Konsolenversion im Grunde relativ einfach 1:1 übernehmen, machen sie aber nicht. Eigentlich schade...


----------



## Crucial² (17. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> @ Crucial²
> FIFA ist ein Konsolenspiel. Stimmt, aber EA könnte die Konsolenversion im Grunde relativ einfach 1:1 übernehmen, machen sie aber nicht. Eigentlich schade...



Machen sie nicht? Dachte genau das machen sie - und deshalb ist die Community Sauer?

P.S: All Points Bulletin wird eingestellt, nach nur 2 Monaten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Beileid an alle die dafür 50€ fürs Spiel und 2x15€ für Monatsgebühr bezahlt haben.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> P.S: All Points Bulletin wird eingestellt, nach nur 2 Monaten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und Star Trek Online läuft noch? Ich bin ja direkt überrascht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sententiarum (17. September 2010)

Hi

wollte mal auf ein free to play Online-Rollenspiel aufmerksam machen, von welchem bald die deutsche closed- Beta startet: Rohan Vendetta

Nebst diversen Mounts, Begleitern und sieben spielbaren Völkern bietet Rohan auch ein spezielles PvP System:

"Eine „Schwarze Liste" führt genau Buch über jeden Gegner, der dich im Kampf besiegt hat.
Wenn du diese Schmach nicht mehr erträgst, kannst du dich mit dem Rache-System 
sofort zu deinem Gegner teleportieren! Jetzt hast du die Chance, für klare Verhältnisse zu sorgen. "




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Link:

http://de.rohan.aeriagames.com


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. September 2010)

Singularity grad durchgespielt.

Bisschen schnell durch gehabt..

Erinnert mich stark an Bioshock.(Upgrades, Notizen etc.)

Wow. Pause.  Absolut keine Zeit. Bis Cata bleibt der Acc eingefroren.

Plants vs Zombies. "Geschichts" Modus durchgezockt. End Boss ist mal sau geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt an den Minigames durchbeißen, natürlich ohne Cheats.

Transformers - Kampf um Cybertron. Autobot Kampagne durch. Jetzt Decepticons durchmachen. Ganz lustig das Spiel. Hätte man aber besser machen können. Fesselt nich wirklich.

Dead Space - Auf Easy mir alles angeguckt. Jetzt nochmal auf dem schwierigsten Grad durchspielen.

Splinter Cell. Conviction.   Komme in der Mission nicht weiter wo ich in der Tiefgarage anfange. Zu dumm dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prince of Persia - The Forgotten Sands Ziemlich lustig. Skillbaum System etc. Guter Zeitvertreib. (Wasser einfrieren <3)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2010)

Joa ...

FIFA10
FIFA11-DEMO (NEED FULL VERSION !!!1111)
Bioshock 2
Virtuell Tennis (grad neu bekommen, ist ganz lustig) 
und God of War 3. 

(Natürlich nicht alles gleichzeitig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Einsam (18. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja ich weiss übertreiben kann man immer ^^


----------



## Alion (18. September 2010)

Call od Duty Modern Warfare 2
World of Warcraft
Left 4 Dead 2

Letzte Woche hatte ich mal wieder bock Civilisation 2 zu spielen. Schnell das Spiel durchgezockt und wieder versorgt.


----------



## Haggelo (18. September 2010)

Gerade Kotor 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wow is zurzeit zu langweilig


----------



## Skatero (18. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> P.S: All Points Bulletin wird eingestellt, nach nur 2 Monaten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann haben sie meiner Meinung nach ziemlich viel falsch gemacht. 1. Das Spiel ist schlecht. :> 2. Hätten sie es besser planen sollen, so dass sie nach zwei schlechten Monaten nicht direkt pleite sind und noch Zeit haben das Spiel zu verbessern. Aber jeder will ja ein MMOG haben! Damit wird man richtig reich!!1 3. Hätten sie auch den Preis senken können.


----------



## Kremlin (18. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> P.S: All Points Bulletin wird eingestellt, nach nur 2 Monaten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



noch schöner ist allerdings, dass, soweit ich weiß, media markt und andere läden das spiel noch verkaufen. die gesichter der leute die sich das spiel jetzt noch gekauft haben und merken, dass die server abgeschaltet wurden, möchte ich zu gern sehen.


----------



## Haggelo (18. September 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> noch schöner ist allerdings, dass, soweit ich weiß, media markt und andere läden das spiel noch verkaufen. die gesichter der leute die sich das spiel jetzt noch gekauft haben und merken, dass die server abgeschaltet wurden, möchte ich zu gern sehen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

Ich suche momentan meinen SNES heraus und wage mich dann endlich wieder an das großartige SECRET OF MANA.


----------



## Haggelo (18. September 2010)

Mal eine frage

spielt hier jmd kotor 2 und hat ( bzw hatte) auch mal das problem das er sich nicht mehr bewegen konnte ?


----------



## Held² (18. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Mal eine frage
> 
> spielt hier jmd kotor 2 und hat ( bzw hatte) auch mal das problem das er sich nicht mehr bewegen konnte ?



Spielstand speichern und neu laden dann kannst du normal weiterspielen aber wieso verdammt noch mal spielen alle Kotor 2 und nicht den einzer teil der wesentlich besser ist als der 2te


----------



## Haggelo (18. September 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Spielstand speichern und neu laden dann kannst du normal weiterspielen aber wieso verdammt noch mal spielen alle Kotor 2 und nicht den einzer teil der wesentlich besser ist als der 2te



ja, aber bei mir kann ich mich nach JEDEM kampf nichtmehr bewegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

kotor1 mhhh hatte ich meine ich auch schon durch. <--- eine klasse story aber das gameplay (halb- rundenbasierend) ist nicht so mein ding


hmpf dann spiele ich wohl mal wieder the force unleashed 1 
natürlich die ultimate sith edition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch 1 monat gierig auf the force unleashed II warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (18. September 2010)

Zurzeit zocke ich Heavy Rain und natürlich Starcraft II 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aguchi (18. September 2010)

gt5 prolog. bald kommt ja das ganze spiel.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. September 2010)

kapihospital ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (19. September 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> kapihospital ^^





Die Werbung dazu ist sooo hässlich xD




Hm...entweder fange ich auch TFU an oder ich spiel Jericho durch


----------



## Perkone (19. September 2010)

Cataclysm Beta... das heißt wenn der Realmserver grad nich off wär ^^


----------



## Dominau (19. September 2010)

Lufia II ist jetzt durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geiles Spiel.


----------



## Exicoo (19. September 2010)

MW2


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. September 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> MW2



Hab ich nach nem halben Jahr mal wieder testweise gespielt. Komme überhaupt nicht mehr mit der Steuerung zurecht xD


----------



## Davatar (20. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ja, aber bei mir kann ich mich nach JEDEM kampf nichtmehr bewegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab nur den ersten Teil gespielt und erinnere mich auch nicht mehr so wahnsinnig toll ans Kampfsystem, aber mal ne blöde Frage: Kanns sein, dass nach dem Kampf "Pause" aktiviert wird und Du Dich daher nicht bewegen kannst?


----------



## Seph018 (20. September 2010)

Lufia 2 war mir immer zu schwer irgendwie T-T weiter als ~3-4 Stunden Spielzeit bin ich irgendiwe nie gekommen, blöde rätsel xD trotzdem ganz nettes game


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> kapihospital ^^



Erinnert mich an das gute, alte THEME HOSPITAL. Allerdings stehe ich so gar nicht auf Browsergames.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. September 2010)

am wochenende halo reach auf legendär durchgezockt
mal schaun was jetzt kommt
bis fable 3 dauerts einfach noch zu lange : /


----------



## Haggelo (20. September 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich hab nur den ersten Teil gespielt und erinnere mich auch nicht mehr so wahnsinnig toll ans Kampfsystem, aber mal ne blöde Frage: Kanns sein, dass nach dem Kampf "Pause" aktiviert wird und Du Dich daher nicht bewegen kannst?



Leider nein ... 

macht aber nichts, ich habs am wochenende bei nem freund durchgespielt ( der es vorher schon installiert hatte)


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUdA2VVNY3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









Ja! Noch 8 Tage bis zum Release. <3

Und endlich für Pc. (: <3<3<3


----------



## Haggelo (20. September 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




das wird doch niemals in deutschland veröffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> das wird doch niemals in deutschland veröffentlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wahrscheinlich auch nicht in Tonga, oder?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. September 2010)

Ach..

Ich teste es natürlich erst an. (*hust* Crack noch nicht draußen aber das Game schon*hust hust*)

Und wenn´s gut ist, was ich mal stark annehme dann wird halt importiert.

Ich muss ja ein bisschen die amerikanische Spielbranche unterstützen.

Nicht wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Cover ist endgeil.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (20. September 2010)

Gamehubs bietet es für 39,99€ an. Mal gucken was die Österreicher verlangen. Bei Gamehubs wirs wohl am billigsten sein, dafür kann man (bei viel pech) auch schon mal einen Monat warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (20. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich auch nicht in Tonga, oder?



ich meine damit, das es aufgrund der brutalität, nicht in deutschland veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ich meine damit, das es aufgrund der brutalität, nicht in deutschland veröffentlicht wird.



Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass du mit deiner Aussage meinst, dass Aeonflu-X es sich hier nicht kaufen werden kann. Soweit richtig?


----------



## Haggelo (20. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass du mit deiner Aussage meinst, dass Aeonflu-X es sich hier nicht kaufen werden kann. Soweit richtig?





> Soweit richtig?





> richtig


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. September 2010)

So ein Kackboon bin ich nun wieder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Es gibt ja bekannte einschlägige Seiten wo man sich selbst versorgen kann.




Selbst ist der Mann!


----------



## Haggelo (20. September 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> So ein Kackboon bin ich nun wieder nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. September 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> So ein Kackboon bin ich nun wieder nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das meinte ich damit. Selbst wenn solche Spiele nicht indiziert werden, sind sie mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zensiert. Jeder normaldenkende, behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, kauft sich diese Spiele dann bei amazon.co.uk oder diversen öster. Seiten.


----------



## Asayur (24. September 2010)

Ich spiel grad Darksiders für PC ich finds einfach nur geil, God Of War trifft Zelda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wahooka (24. September 2010)

Ich spiele imo "Kapi Hospital" o_O Fragt mich nicht warum .... ich weiß es auch ned.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









HAMMER!

Wie ich den Engeln in der Combo die Flügel rausreiße, diese erstaunt auf ihre zwei Blutfontänen gucken und ich ihnen im Slow Mo den Rest gebe.

<3

Epic.


----------



## Asayur (24. September 2010)

@Aeonflu-X: ich weiss nicht wie weit du bist, aber die Handabschneiderei bei manchen ist fast noch genialer ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. September 2010)

Bin erste "Boss".

Nach dem Greifenflug wo ich gelandet bin und jetzt in der Kathedrale des Zwielichts bin.

Ich weiß ist nicht sehr weit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (24. September 2010)

Freu dich der erste Boss sagt soviel wie: wenn du an mir scheiterst brauchst du gar nicht weiterspielen *gg*


----------



## Wahooka (24. September 2010)

von was redet ihr ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9VMxP_GstP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (25. September 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> HAMMER!
> 
> Wie ich den Engeln in der Combo die Flügel rausreiße, diese erstaunt auf ihre zwei Blutfontänen gucken und ich ihnen im Slow Mo den Rest gebe.
> 
> ...



Klingt nett.

Not....


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (25. September 2010)

Ich spiele derzeit Anno 1404 (habe mir das Addon eben gekauft) und eRepublik. Letzteres ist ein Browsergame 
und ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich einmal darauf ansprecht.

Anno ist gechillt... und gleichzeitig kann es echt actiongeladen sein. Und nein, das ist kein Widerspruch.


----------



## Jokkerino (25. September 2010)

Plants vs Zombies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warez *hust*


----------



## mastergamer (25. September 2010)

Gothic 4 - Demo. 

Ist gerade am Installieren, und Ich freue mich wie Schmidts' Katze!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2010)

Mal wieder ne Runde Aliens vs Predator 2010. Das Spiel könnte so geil sein, wenn es nicht so stressig wäre, endlich mal ein anständiges Deathmatch mit mehr als 2 Mitspielern zum Laufen zu bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. September 2010)

F1 2010 - 1 1/2 h pro Rennwochenende. Geil <3


----------



## Independent (26. September 2010)

Dead Rising 2 und es rockt!


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hachja... damals...


----------



## Talco (26. September 2010)

Also da ich in der schule derzeit langeweile habe, spiele ich gerne das best Retro game ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

TETRIS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (26. September 2010)

Need for Speed World


----------



## yorki88 (26. September 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Dead Rising 2 und es rockt!



bin deiner meinung! he wenn du mir eben helfen könntest, ich möchte sehr viele infos aus dir herausquetschen! wegen boss fights etc.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Ich liebe Sprengkommandos.


----------



## Cyberratchet (26. September 2010)

Momentan bin ich noch an folgendem Spiel,allerdings sollte ich das morgen oder übermorgen fertig habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und morgen werde ich mir gleich Mass Effect bestellen. Da ich sowieso einen kleinen SciFi Fable habe muss ich das Spiel nun endlich auch einmal durchspielen,denn was ich bereits so gesehen habe macht wirklich Lust auf mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...damit sollte ich ein paar Wochen beschäftigt sein,da ich zurzeit sowieso nicht stundenlang vorm PC hocken kann^^.


----------



## Dracun (27. September 2010)

Dead Rising 2 und es ist verdammt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (27. September 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dead Rising 2 und es ist verdammt gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt! Lvl 43 und mit der story fertig (ende s). das game ist wirklich supergenial wenn man sowas mag, hole mir etz einen trainer um die zeit einzufrieren, denn leider is kein infinity-mod (oder so) dabei... muss ich wohl auf ne dlc hoffen die solch einen anbietet. btw an die dead risng 2 spieler, was sind eure drei lieblings waffn?

1. lazor sword
2. defiler
3. paddlsaw (oder so)
* 

*


----------



## yorki88 (27. September 2010)

an die, die dead rising 2 spielen, könnt ihr mir tipps geben für die boss kämpfe ? z.B Der Leon auf dem Motorrad oder der Kerl mit dem Tiger?


----------



## Topperharly (27. September 2010)

yorki88 schrieb:


> an die, die dead rising 2 spielen, könnt ihr mir tipps geben für die boss kämpfe ? z.B Der Leon auf dem Motorrad oder der Kerl mit dem Tiger?



sende dir ne pm


----------



## Dracun (27. September 2010)

hab heute morgen erstmal angetestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde heute abend mal in ruhe zoggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also grad erst angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (27. September 2010)

*hehe* das warten wird sich lohnen.


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Blobby Volley 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (27. September 2010)

Flashgames

Wieso?

Weil mein verdammter PC wieder im Arsch ist. Ich versteh net wieso er so anfällig ist? über 2000&#8364; reingesteckt und das Drecksding ist 3mal im Jahr kaputt....


Achja und iPod Spiele, davon sind ein paar verdammt gut ;>


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. September 2010)

Ich spiele "Auf den FF14-Lobbyserver warten".... grrrrr!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2010)

Ich spiele FIFA11 (Und nein, keine Demo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Saturn sei dank!


----------



## Pako (28. September 2010)

Spiele jetzt League of Legends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wieso? 

Weil es einfach geil und umsonst ist !!!


League of Legends


----------



## Dominau (28. September 2010)

Gun Girl 2
Komm aber grad nicht weiter bei diesem blöden Mario.


----------



## yorki88 (28. September 2010)

Wenn jemand gerade bei Dead rising 2 ist, und auch gerade beim endboss TK ist, der soll sich eben bei mir über PM melden, ich schaff den kerl nicht.. und bin momentan stinksauer weil die spielfigur "Chuck" sich so dumm anstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (28. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich spiele "Auf den FF14-Lobbyserver warten".... grrrrr!



Wie ist es so :< einerseits hab ich gehört es soll ziemlicher Müll sein, anders soll es Hammer sein...

Kannst du mir nen Erfahrungsbericht geben


----------



## Tilbie (28. September 2010)

7 gig SC2 downloaden und danach daddeln ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie ist es so :< einerseits hab ich gehört es soll ziemlicher Müll sein, anders soll es Hammer sein...
> 
> Kannst du mir nen Erfahrungsbericht geben



Schau doch einfach mal in Kittens MyBuffed-Profil. Da hat er heute einen recht langen Erfahrungsbericht veröffentlicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. September 2010)

Yup - diesen hier!
Man beachte aber bitte, dass die am heftigsten kritisierten Spielelemente wie Lockout-Timer für läppische 8 Quests am Tag derzeit immer wieder verändert und überarbeitet werden. Mein Ersteindruck könnte also schon innerhalb der nächsten Tage veraltet sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talco (28. September 2010)

LOCO - Lands of Chaos

free2play aber ich finds gut =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2010)

Immer noch FIFA11 ... kommts mir nur so vor oder ist die Vollversion verbuggter als die Demo !? O.o Simulationen im Managermodus dauern ewig und auf dem Spielfeld sind manchmal kleine Grafikfehler zu erkennen, zum Beispiel flackernde Spieler oder Spieler, die einfach in einander hängen. An meiner PS3 wirds wohl nicht liegen, mal schauen.


----------



## Haggelo (28. September 2010)

Fussball spiele finde ich doof.


The force unleashed 2 und Black ops soll rauskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Fussball spiele finde ich doof.
> 
> 
> The force unleashed 2 und Black ops soll rauskommen
> ...




Zum Glück gibt es verschiedene Geschmäcker ...




Auf TFU2 warte ich aber auch ungeduldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (29. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es verschiedene Geschmäcker ...


Und ich weiß auch warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Auf TFU2 warte ich aber auch ungeduldig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die collectors edition gerade vorbestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






fast 100 seiten !!


----------



## Seph018 (29. September 2010)

krasseee Sache! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habs endlich hinbekommen den save von Suikoden 1 in Suikoden 2 zu laden.. das ist vorraussetzung um alle 108 chars zu bekommen was ich schon ewig versuchen wollte. Wohoo happy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (29. September 2010)

Immernoch Mafia II :<
Ich mach die Missionen garnicht mehr weiter weil es viel mehr Spaß macht Unruhe in der Stadt zu schieben.


----------



## Healor (29. September 2010)

Closed Beta von Siedler Online

und die Closed Beta von Ministry Of War

2 echt gute Spiele, aber werd mich schlussendlich für eins entscheiden müssen da der Tag leider nur 24 Stunden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yorki88 (29. September 2010)

hallo buffed£!

kann jemand mir bei dead rising 2 nochmals helfen ? ich kriegs nicht hin mit dem Multiplayer! ich kann nie mit em kolleg spielen "join" weiss jemand was man machen muss damit ich mit ihm zocken kann? ( PC version )


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. September 2010)

Fifa 11 online, macht richtig Bock! Schade nur, dass in den Standardeinstellungen die Spielgeschwindigkeit auf Normal ist, ich spiele immer auf schnell (kommt mir auch realitätsnäher vor).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Fifa 11 online, macht richtig Bock! Schade nur, dass in den Standardeinstellungen die Spielgeschwindigkeit auf Normal ist, ich spiele immer auf schnell (kommt mir auch realitätsnäher vor).



Spielst du es auf der Konsole oder auf dem PC ? 

Ich weiß nicht ob das an meiner PS3 liegt oder whatever, aber ich habe fast in jedem Spiel kleinere Grafikfehler wie flackernde Spieler, verschwundene Spieler (bzw man sieht nur den Ball) oder Spieler, die sich einfach in einander verhaken. War zunächst sehr enttäuscht, aber mit der Zeit merkt mans nicht mehr.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spielst du es auf der Konsole oder auf dem PC ?
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob das an meiner PS3 liegt oder whatever, aber ich habe fast in jedem Spiel kleinere Grafikfehler wie flackernde Spieler, verschwundene Spieler (bzw man sieht nur den Ball) oder Spieler, die sich einfach in einander verhaken. War zunächst sehr enttäuscht, aber mit der Zeit merkt mans nicht mehr.



Auf PC. Hab nicht solche Fehler wie du, die PC und Konsolenverion unterscheiden sich ja sehr stark. Das PC Spiel entspricht ziemlich genau Fifa 10 für Konsole.


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Auf PC. Hab nicht solche Fehler wie du, die PC und Konsolenverion unterscheiden sich ja sehr stark. Das PC Spiel entspricht ziemlich genau Fifa 10 für Konsole.



Mit einer Prise FIFA WM 2010 ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. September 2010)

Habe gerade Orangen in eine Bratpfanne geworfen, um daraus Saft zuzubereiten und dann sind die Orangen explodiert. So funktionieren die Kochquests in Final Fantasy 14... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2010)

Ist halt Rl angelehnt... o_O


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2010)

also ich spiel grad das lustige F5 spiel ...
solange F5 drücken bis jmd was postet


----------



## Crucial² (30. September 2010)

Spiele aktuell viel SC2! Hab mit meinem Clan jetzt ein "Raus aus der Bronze-Ladder" Projekt eröffnet & sie werden mich solange Trainieren bis ich in Gold bin!


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

CIV 5, wenn auch in Englisch. Dämliches Windows da :S

Edit: Ok, mein Windows ist gar nicht daran schuld, sondern ein Fehler seitens 2K Games. Die liefern anscheinend die deutsche Version von CIV 5 mit dem englischen Clienten aus. Eine Umstellung in der Config.ini des Spiels brachte das Spiel erst dazu, dass man auch die Sprache wechseln kann. 

```
; The currently selected steam language
SteamLanguage = german

; The currently selected language.
Language = de_DE

; The currently selected spoken language.
AudioLanguage = de_DE
```


----------



## Healor (30. September 2010)

Und taugt Civ 5 was? Habe bis jetzt eigentlich nur gutes darüber gelesen/gesehen.


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Und taugt Civ 5 was? Habe bis jetzt eigentlich nur gutes darüber gelesen/gesehen.



Der Ersteindruck, abgesehen von diesen dämlichen Fehler von 2K Games, ist sehr gut. Auch wenn ich mich frage, wozu ein Strategiegame wie CIV 5 ne DX11-Unterstützung anbietet...


----------



## Breakyou (30. September 2010)

Ich lad mir grad mal wieder Bad Company 2 runter. Hatte wieder Bock auf ein Ego-Shooter und CodMW2 ist mir zu doof :>


----------



## Deanne (30. September 2010)

Ein Kumpel hat mir sein "Love Plus" geliehen, damit ich ihm die Kana und Kanji in lat. Schrift übertrage. Ich bin sowas von gespannt und es werd es später mal ausprobieren. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (30. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab ich noch nicht gespielt, wollte das aber schon lange nachholen.. also :>


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

Portal


----------



## creed123 (3. Oktober 2010)

*Assassin's Creed* 1(pc) *Assassin's Creed* Bloodlines (psp) *Assassin's Creed* 2 (ps3)

einfache top die reihe


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Oktober 2010)

Team Fortress 2


Grad entdeckt wie genial der Scout ist


----------



## Davatar (4. Oktober 2010)

X-COM - Terror from the Deep



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und

Star Wars - Empire at War



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Oktober 2010)

Medal of Honor Open Beta.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal durchspielen ....


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Medal of Honor Open Beta.





Die zieh ich auch grade


----------



## Talco (4. Oktober 2010)

Final Fantasy 13


----------



## Surando (4. Oktober 2010)

Pokémon White.


----------



## Razyl (4. Oktober 2010)

Civ 5 immer noch... das Spiel macht süchtig >>


----------



## Tyro (4. Oktober 2010)

Auf Raten meines Bruders hin lad ich mir gerade LoL (League of Legends) runter, mal schauen wies so ist!


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2010)

Hab gestern mal Civ5 angefangen, gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Ich finde, Civ wird mit jedem Teil schlechter seit Civ 2 (das noch super war) 
Aber naja, besser mal noch ein Bisschen weiter spielen, bevor ich mein Urteil definitiv fälle.


----------



## Healor (7. Oktober 2010)

Hm, was spiele ich derzeit... ich spiele mit dem gedanken Minecraft zu kaufen, da jeder so davon schwärmt. Kann mir aber nicht so recht vorstellen dass es so viel Spaß macht wie alle sagen. Die Demo fand ich jetzt auch nicht so berauschend.


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2010)

Tyro schrieb:


> Auf Raten meines Bruders hin lad ich mir gerade LoL (League of Legends) runter, mal schauen wies so ist!



Kann ich persönlich gar nicht empfehlen. Die ersten 5 Minuten ist es spaßig, aber dann langweilt man sich recht schnell.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Oktober 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kann ich persönlich gar nicht empfehlen. Die ersten 5 Minuten ist es spaßig, aber dann langweilt man sich recht schnell.



naja ich spiele es schon seit der beta und finde es immer noch lustig für so zwischen durch


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Oktober 2010)

Mafia II. Ich fahre so gern rum, würde jemand die ganze Story und Action rausnehmen und ein Rennspiel draus machen, würd' ich es vermutlich trotzdem spielen.


----------



## Rhokan (7. Oktober 2010)

Battlefield BC2, SC2 ansonsten eigentlich nich' mehr viel.... WoW wieder zum 7.12 ... mal sehen ob Blizz da nochmal das Ruder rumreisst und mich zum weiterzocken bringen kann.... apropo, kennt jemand (gute) Piratenspiele? Am besten RPGs, oder MMOs : D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2010)

Grade noch FIFA11... das Spiel macht mich zur Zeit total aggressiv  Von 100 Pässen kommen vielleicht die Hälfte an und der gegnerische Torwart ist auch irgendwie grade Gott. 

Zocke lieber mal Aion, sonst landet die Playse sonst wo...


----------



## Haggelo (7. Oktober 2010)

Metal Gear Solid 4 : Guns of The Patroit 

Hammer spiel, bin gerade bei akt 3.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Grade noch FIFA11... das Spiel macht mich zur Zeit total aggressiv  Von 100 Pässen kommen vielleicht die Hälfte an und der gegnerische Torwart ist auch irgendwie grade Gott.
> 
> Zocke lieber mal Aion, sonst landet die Playse sonst wo...



Ja das Spiel hat Hassfaktor. Schlimmer finde ich, dass jedes kleine Tackling von einem gepfiffen wird, während der Gegner Notbremsen im eigenen Strafraum verteilen darf und meinen Spielern mit Fäusten ins Gesicht schlägt, ohne abgepfiffen zu werden.


----------



## Deanne (8. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ja das Spiel hat Hassfaktor. Schlimmer finde ich, dass jedes kleine Tackling von einem gepfiffen wird, während der Gegner Notbremsen im eigenen Strafraum verteilen darf und meinen Spielern mit Fäusten ins Gesicht schlägt, ohne abgepfiffen zu werden.



Das Gefühl kenn ich zu gut. Allerdings in Verbindung mit FINAL FANTASY VIII. Da gab es einen Boss, der war einfach nur eine Unverschämtheit. 
Damals habe ich mich dermaßen aufgeregt und die Konsole beschimpft, dass meine Ma das Spiel dann weggeschlossen hat.


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2010)

Ultima 8


----------



## Nebelgänger (8. Oktober 2010)

Silent Hill: Shattered Memories.

Yuppieh!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ultima 8



Pagan? Ausgerechnet?


----------



## Sethek (8. Oktober 2010)

Wizardry 6.
Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass es meine fiese Grippe kuriert, aber schaden kanns auch nicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ja das Spiel hat Hassfaktor. Schlimmer finde ich, dass jedes kleine Tackling von einem gepfiffen wird, während der Gegner Notbremsen im eigenen Strafraum verteilen darf und meinen Spielern mit Fäusten ins Gesicht schlägt, ohne abgepfiffen zu werden.



Stimmt, da greift man den Spieler mit der normalen Tackling-Taste an und zack siehste Gelb.  Es ist ja schön und gut, dass nun weniger Tore fallen aber was die Torwärter an Bällen halten ist abnormal. Hab ne lange Zeit auf Weltklasse gespielt, nun spiele ich auf Halb-Profi damit ich mal ne Kugel rein bekomme. 


Edith: Weiß einer, wie man (in God of War 3) fast gegen Ende des Spiels nach der Flug-Szene den Höllenhund mit den drei Köpfen besiegt ?! Ich raffs einfach nicht. 2 Köpfe schaffe ich noch aber dann ist Schluss. :/


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Pagan? Ausgerechnet?



Ja, das kann ich Blind, Rückwärts, mit einer Hand.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Oktober 2010)

L4D1, das neue DLC D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2010)

Ne Runde Virtual Tennis 3.


----------



## Tardok (9. Oktober 2010)

Da es ja letztens bei Steam als Sonderangebot käuflich war spiele ich zZ Left for Dead 1 + 2.
Macht nen riesen Spaß, v.a. im Multiplayer


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Oktober 2010)

World of Tanks und Everquest II ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Oktober 2010)

Fifa 11. Mittlerweile ists okay, mit der richtigen Mannschaft schaff ich Profi locker.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2010)

Überleg mir grade L4D2 zu besorgen... weiß einer ob es sich eher lohnt via Steam zu holen oder im Handel ?

Und wie schaut es mit dem Ko-op Modus aus ? Kenne leider niemanden, der es zockt.


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2010)

Civ 5, F1 2010 und (natürlich, was denn auch sonst?) PES 2011 mit Fan-Patch ^.^


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Überleg mir grade L4D2 zu besorgen... weiß einer ob es sich eher lohnt via Steam zu holen oder im Handel ?
> 
> Und wie schaut es mit dem Ko-op Modus aus ? Kenne leider niemanden, der es zockt.



Sofern du in Deutschland wohnst, kauf es dir weder bei Steam noch im Handel! Dort bekommst du nur die extrem geschnittene Version und die macht 0 Bock. Kauf es dir am besten bei einem Österreichischen Händler wie z.B. game4game.at, amazon.co.uk oder auf g2play.net (dort kostet es nur 17€)


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Sofern du in Deutschland wohnst, kauf es dir weder bei Steam noch im Handel! Dort bekommst du nur die extrem geschnittene Version und die macht 0 Bock. Kauf es dir am besten bei einem Österreichischen Händler wie z.B. game4game.at, amazon.co.uk oder auf g2play.net (dort kostet es nur 17€)





Unter extrem geschnitten versteht man einfach das rausnehmen von Gore...ich hasse Gore und es gibt Zusatzwaffen, yay deutsche Version rockt!


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Unter extrem geschnitten versteht man einfach das rausnehmen von Gore...ich hasse Gore und es gibt Zusatzwaffen, yay deutsche Version rockt!



Das ist so wie wenn du gore aus nem gorefilm schneidest... gehört nunmal dazu bzw. macht den Spielspaß aus.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Unter extrem geschnitten versteht man einfach das rausnehmen von Gore...ich hasse Gore und es gibt Zusatzwaffen, yay deutsche Version rockt!



Wieso zockt man überhaupt ein Zombie-Meuchelspiel, wenn man nicht auf Blut und Splattereffekte steht? 

BTT: Diablo, R-Type Delta, Soul Reaver, Soul Calibur: Broken Destiny, Phantasy Star Portable 2. &#9829;Alles auf meiner PSP&#9829;


----------



## Haggelo (10. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> BTT: Diablo, R-Type Delta, Soul Reaver, Soul Calibur: Broken Destiny, Phantasy Star Portable 2. &#9829;Alles auf meiner PSP&#9829;



Diablo auf der psp !?!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Diablo auf der psp !?!??!?!?!?!?



Da die PSP auch PSX-Games abspielt und es für die PSX wunderbare Spiele wie Diablo und Final Fantasy 7&8 gab, passen diese auch in meine Hosentasche, ja.


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Diablo auf der psp !?!??!?!?!?!?



Vielleicht ein anderes Diabolo. Diabolo heisst ja Teufel auf spanisch.(?)

btt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wieso zockt man überhaupt ein Zombie-Meuchelspiel, wenn man nicht auf Blut und Splattereffekte steht?
> 
> BTT: Diablo, R-Type Delta, Soul Reaver, Soul Calibur: Broken Destiny, Phantasy Star Portable 2. &#9829;Alles auf meiner PSP&#9829;






Man könnte die Zombies auch durch Roboter ersetzen, trotzdem wäre es ein tolles Koop Game mit tollem Teamplay, auch im Versus


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein anderes Diabolo. Diabolo heisst ja Teufel auf spanisch.(?)



Hmpf! Was Ihr manchmal für ein Zeug zusammenschwafelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






LiangZhou schrieb:


> Man könnte die Zombies auch durch Roboter ersetzen, trotzdem wäre es ein tolles Koop Game mit tollem Teamplay, auch im Versus



Wär' mir zu weich, aber die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2010)

God of War 3 - dieser verdammte dreiköpfige Höllenhund.


----------



## Haggelo (10. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Da die PSP auch PSX-Games abspielt und es für die PSX wunderbare Spiele wie Diablo und Final Fantasy 7&8 gab, passen diese auch in meine Hosentasche, ja.



aber wie soll das denn gehen ? du wirst wohl kaum die ''Cd'' in die psp einlegen


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> aber wie soll das denn gehen ? du wirst wohl kaum die ''Cd'' in die psp einlegen



Iso bzw. Eboot Datein kommen auf die PSP und ab gehts. 



> Phantasy Star Portable 2



Ist das nicht so ähnlich wie Monster Hunter Freedom?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Iso bzw. Eboot Datein kommen auf die PSP und ab gehts.
> 
> 
> 
> Ist das nicht so ähnlich wie Monster Hunter Freedom?



Uff! Kann sein... ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht viel mit den Monster Hunter Games am Hut. Das Spiel ist mehr oder weniger ein tragbares Remake von Phantasy Star Universe, einem PC-MMORPG von Sega, dass außerhalb Asiens kaum eine Sau kennt. ^^


----------



## Haggelo (10. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Iso bzw. Eboot Datein kommen auf die PSP und ab gehts.



gehts vl ein klein wenig genauer  ? 

Lädt man das von der ps3 auf die psp oder wie ?
MGS1 würde ich schonmal ganz gerne auf der psp spielen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> gehts vl ein klein wenig genauer  ?
> 
> Lädt man das von der ps3 auf die psp oder wie ?
> MGS1 würde ich schonmal ganz gerne auf der psp spielen



Von der PS3 schon mal gar nicht, das packt die PSP doch net! 

Davon ausgehend, dass man die Original PSX-Games besitzt (immerhin hat Softwarepiraterie bei uns nix verloren), kann man die Spiele-CDs am PC ganz einfach in ISOs umkonvertieren. Dann gibt's lustige Programme wie PSX2PSP, welche die ISO-Datei in eine Datei umwandeln, welche die PSP lesen kann. Dann wird der Spaß per USB-Kabel auf die PSP gepackt und das war's auch schon. Wem das zu stressig ist, der kann viele beliebte PSX-Hits auch für relativ kleines Geld direkt (legal!) über Playstation Network saugen und auf der PSP zocken.


----------



## Haggelo (10. Oktober 2010)

Thx Berserkerkitten und Blizzlord ;I


----------



## Seph018 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir mal Armagetron Advanced geladen. Ist ein gutes "Tron"-Spiel für umsonst und macht schon Spaß im Multiplayer, auch gegen die Bots.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2010)

Hat wer schon ArcaniA angezockt ? Weigere mich immer noch es Gothic 4 zu nennen ...


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hat wer schon ArcaniA angezockt ? Weigere mich immer noch es Gothic 4 zu nennen ...



Es ist erneut ein Jowood-Spiel. Sagt das alles, was du wissen musst? Es ist kein Gothic 4, es ist auch kein richtig gutes Rollenspiel, sondern es krankt wieder daran, dass Jowood die Zeit ausging und wahrscheinlich das Geld. Zwar sind die Bugs nicht so heftig, wie ein Gothic 3, aber es krankt an den selben Spieltechnischen Fehlern: Zu ambitioniert, zu viel und dazu so schlecht...


----------



## Tyro (12. Oktober 2010)

Also hab jetzt in den letzten Tagen ein paar Runden League of Legends gespielt und muss sagen, dass es doch relativ viel fun macht und keinesfalls so schlecht ist wie manche einschlägige Spieleseiten behaupten. Ist jetzt nicht der riesen Hit, aber doch, für ab und zu mal zwischendurch zu zocken ist es gut!
IM Moment bin ich relativ hin und her gerissen, ob ich am 7.12. wieder mit WoW anfangen soll oder nicht, reizen würde es mich schon, mal schauen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist erneut ein Jowood-Spiel. Sagt das alles, was du wissen musst? Es ist kein Gothic 4, es ist auch kein richtig gutes Rollenspiel, sondern es krankt wieder daran, dass Jowood die Zeit ausging und wahrscheinlich das Geld. Zwar sind die Bugs nicht so heftig, wie ein Gothic 3, aber es krankt an den selben Spieltechnischen Fehlern: Zu ambitioniert, zu viel und dazu so schlecht...



Der erste Satz hat mir schon gereicht. Ich hatte wirklich Hoffnung, dass hinter diesen Namen mal was wirklich gutes steckt. Gothic 1&2 spiele ich selbst heute noch und mir machen sie auch jetzt noch unheimlich Spaß. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mir ArcaniA zulegen werde. Die "Casual"-Seiten priesen es ja förmlich an, bei den Hardcore-Fans fällts aber gnadenlos durch, und dazu zähle ich mich.  

Naja, ich zocke momentan sowieso lieber L4D2. Ein geniales Spiel.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2010)

Wird man Gothic 4 mögen wenn man viel Spaß mit Risen hatte ?


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Wird man Gothic 4 mögen wenn man viel Spaß mit Risen hatte ?



Eventuell. Schau dir doch einfach die Demo-Version an. Es ist halt nicht direkt wie Gothic (1,2) oder Risen und wurde in vielen Punkten stark vereinfacht.


----------



## Kremlin (12. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Wird man Gothic 4 mögen wenn man viel Spaß mit Risen hatte ?



lesen und inhalieren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2010)

Werde mir wohl die Demo saugen, ich verlasse mich nicht so auf Testberichte...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> lesen und inhalieren.



das hört sich ja schrecklich an...


----------



## Kremlin (12. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> das hört sich ja schrecklich an...



das ist es auch. vom kauf also abzuraten, was der potenzielle käufer macht, ist ihm überlassen.


----------



## Davatar (13. Oktober 2010)

Lustig, wie zwischen amerikanischer und europäischer Farbversion unterschieden wird. Mir gefällt tatsächlich die europäische wesentlich besser, weil sie düsterer wirkt 
Naja, bin gespannt, werd mir das vermutlich irgendwann auch mal noch anschauen, da ich eh keinen Testberichten vertraue. Ich denke zwar nicht, dass Arcania wahnsinnig gut ist, aber zumindest ein paar Stunden Unterhaltung wird das wohl schon gewähren. Im Gegensatz zu den Leuten, die Gothic 3 ständig kritisieren, finde ich persönlich, dass nach den paar Anfangspatch, dies brauchte, damit Gothic 3 überhaupt lief, das Spiel eigentlich recht gut war. Gothic 2 bleibt natürlich das beste Spiel der Reihe (Risen eingeschlossen), ansonsten gefiel mir aber Gothic 3 recht gut, da es enorm viele Nebenquests bot.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Lustig, wie zwischen amerikanischer und europäischer Farbversion unterschieden wird. Mir gefällt tatsächlich die europäische wesentlich besser, weil sie düsterer wirkt
> Naja, bin gespannt, werd mir das vermutlich irgendwann auch mal noch anschauen, da ich eh keinen Testberichten vertraue. Ich denke zwar nicht, dass Arcania wahnsinnig gut ist, aber zumindest ein paar Stunden Unterhaltung wird das wohl schon gewähren. Im Gegensatz zu den Leuten, die Gothic 3 ständig kritisieren, finde ich persönlich, dass nach den paar Anfangspatch, dies brauchte, damit Gothic 3 überhaupt lief, das Spiel eigentlich recht gut war. Gothic 2 bleibt natürlich das beste Spiel der Reihe (Risen eingeschlossen), ansonsten gefiel mir aber Gothic 3 recht gut, da es enorm viele Nebenquests bot.



Ich finde allgemein die Sache mit der Wahl zwischen amerikanischer und europäischer Farbversion richtig nett. Könnte es öfters geben...

Zu Gothic 3: Klar, mit all den Patches war es gut. Aber es hatte auch seine Macken, abgesehen von den absolut dämlichen Beginn und der etwas zu groß geratenen Welt. So, wie die Welt in Risen und Gothic 2 war, so hätte sie eigentlich auch wieder in Gothic 3 werden müssen. Man hat dort einfach gemerkt, dass Piranha Bytes etwas zu viel von allem wollte. Das Kampfsystem von Gothic 3 finde ich auch persönlich nicht allzu gut. An sich war es aber gut, aber nicht sehr gut.


----------



## dhorwyn (13. Oktober 2010)

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow (PS3)
Civilisation V (PC)
Minininjas (Wii)

und auch grad Risen mal wieder angefangen, zudem halt wow und lotro


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2010)

Für mich hätte Risen noch nen Tacken größer sein können. Ich entwickel bei solchen Spielen immer einen enormen Entdeckerdrang. Dementsprechend sah die Welt bei mir zur Hälfte des ersten Kapitels relativ tot aus, da die meisten Pflanzen und Monster schon weg waren.


----------



## Haggelo (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Saturn ftw


----------



## Davatar (13. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Für mich hätte Risen noch nen Tacken größer sein können. Ich entwickel bei solchen Spielen immer einen enormen Entdeckerdrang. Dementsprechend sah die Welt bei mir zur Hälfte des ersten Kapitels relativ tot aus, da die meisten Pflanzen und Monster schon weg waren.


Mir war Risen auch zu klein. Was ich eigentlich gut fände wäre, dass sich die Gebiete in den verschiedenen Akten ändern können mit Steinschlägen, neuen Wegen, Überschwemmungen, etc und vor allem dass man in den weiteren Akten auch wieder ne grosse Menge optionaler Quests hat. Bei fast allen Gothic-Spielen hatte man spätestens im 3.Akt kaum mehr Nebenquests, was ich sehr schade finde. Risen war ja später eh recht öde, als man nur noch in Tempeln rumwuselte und kaum mehr was Anderes sah.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mir war Risen auch zu klein. Was ich eigentlich gut fände wäre, dass sich die Gebiete in den verschiedenen Akten ändern können mit Steinschlägen, neuen Wegen, Überschwemmungen, etc und vor allem dass man in den weiteren Akten auch wieder ne grosse Menge optionaler Quests hat. Bei fast allen Gothic-Spielen hatte man spätestens im 3.Akt kaum mehr Nebenquests, was ich sehr schade finde. Risen war ja später eh recht öde, als man nur noch in Tempeln rumwuselte und kaum mehr was Anderes sah.



Ja der 3te und 4te Akt waren da echt nichmehr der Bringer.
Ich glaub ich hab mich 90% der Spielzeit in den ersten beiden Akten aufgehalten.


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Oktober 2010)

Ha gestern UFC 2009 bekommen macht echt Lenz das Spiel!


----------



## Nawato (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich Spiel derzeit Arcania ... auch wenn der Name Gothic ... geschändet wird und nebenbei Starcraft 2.


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Saturn ftw



Wie is der Singleplayer so?


----------



## Kremlin (13. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Saturn ftw



ich hab gehört, dass der multiplayer richtig schlecht sein soll. ist da was wahres dran?


----------



## Chakalaker (13. Oktober 2010)

Ehm da mein Internet so heldenhaft schnell ist und der patch noch lädt 12GB bei mir ^^ spiel ich FF2 für'n Ipod :>


----------



## Haggelo (13. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wie is der Singleplayer so?



Der Singleplayer ist wirklich richtig gut, was mich selbst überrascht.
Die Grafik ist sehr gut.
Die Musik passt zur Atmospähre und die Explosionen sehen sehr n1 aus.

( ich spiel das Spiel mit der Grafikeinstellung ''Hoch'', wofür man schon einen guten Rechner braucht) 

Bei der Story will ich nicht zu viel spoilern ... aber es geht um die al qaida und man switcht immer zwischen 2-3 Personen hin und her. 


@kremlin 

Zum Online Modus kann ich noch nichts sagen, da er ( wie es scheint ) erst morgen online geht ... seltsamerweise finde ich nichtmal den Reiter ''Online '' im Menü ( ich hoffe das kommt Morgen noch per patch oder so  ). 
Was ich aus der Beta gesehen habe fand ich aber ganz gut. Der soll ähnlich wie Battlefield 2 sein, was mir früher sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat  .


edit : 
Wow patch bei 99 % 
Hab aber dank MoH gerade 0 Lust auf WoW


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Oktober 2010)

Komisch ich hab es auch vorbestellt, sollte morgen kommen... und überall bei Games seiten lese ich Test =moh Grotten Game... was ich aber so von Kumpels höre die es schon haben sollte es recht gut sein. ^^


----------



## Haggelo (13. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Komisch ich hab es auch vorbestellt, sollte morgen kommen... und überall bei Games seiten lese ich Test =moh Grotten Game... was ich aber so von Kumpels höre die es schon haben sollte es recht gut sein. ^^



Ich habe es nicht vorbestellt.

Ich bin zum Saturn gefahren und die hatten das Spiel  

Aber ja, ich finde es wie gesagt auch überraschend, aber das Game ist wirklich gut.


----------



## Haggelo (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab Medal of Honor gerade durchgespielt und es ist wirklich der hammer. 

ca 4 std ... ok, relativ kurz aber dafür sehr intensiv.

Ich habe Bc 1, 2 und Mw2 gespielt, aber die Story von MoH finde ich am besten.

Allein der Singleplayer ist mir die 45 € schon Wert ...

Und morgen soll ja der MP kommen, mal schauen wie der so wird.


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ich hab Medal of Honor gerade durchgespielt und es ist wirklich der hammer.
> 
> ca 4 std ... ok, relativ kurz aber dafür sehr intensiv.
> 
> ...



Wow, du bist der erste, den ich begegne, der so etwas schreibt. o.O


----------



## Haggelo (14. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wow, du bist der erste, den ich begegne, der so etwas schreibt. o.O



liegt vl daran, weil das Spiel offiziell erst Morgen auf den Markt kommt und in der Beta nur der MP war ?


----------



## Razyl (14. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> liegt vl daran, weil das Spiel offiziell erst Morgen auf den Markt kommt und in der Beta nur der MP war ?



Du bist nicht der Erste, der das Spiel schon hat.


----------



## Silenzz (14. Oktober 2010)

Bis grade eben CoD 6, aber jetzt durchgezockt, jetzt kommt warscheinlich Fable II


----------



## Haggelo (14. Oktober 2010)

Ok, der MP ist richtig schlecht.

Man spawnt und wird direkt umgehauen.
Es gibt so gut wie NUR camper.
Es ist einfach jmd umzuhauen, da die Flugbahn der Kugel immer Geradlinig verläuft ( im vergleich bc2) . <-- das ist kein Pluspunkt 
Den Zielen Button muss man nichteinmal, wie im SP oder in anderen Spielen, gedrückt halten ... was einem so vor kommt als würde jmd einem noch den a... abwischen.


Die Grafik ist gut und es gibt ( sogar 1 tag vor dem Release) sehr viele Server.

Die 2 Punkte machen die oben genannten Minuspunkte meiner Meinung nach aber nicht wett, weswegen ich im MP lieber BC2 spiele oder auf Black Ops warte.


Der SP ist super, aber der MP ist wie gesagt grottig, ich hoffe Dice macht da noch etwas.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Oktober 2010)

Mafia 2 durch, Ende doof.

Jetzt Gladiator Begins und Phantasy Star Portable 2.
Habe auch mit Dead Rising 2 angefangen, aber nach 2000 Zombies wurde mir das Spiel überraschend schnell langweilig.


----------



## Asayur (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich zocke grad wiedermal Oblivion, diesmal mit Mods, hab mir aber meinen Speicherstand zerschossen und darf jetzt neu anfangen ^^

Dead Rising 2 hat für mich nur das Problem, dass man immer auf Zeit arbeiten muss, ich will doch einfach mal gemütlich ein paar Zombies zerhäckseln, ohne ständig auf die Zeit achten zu müssen.


----------



## Healor (14. Oktober 2010)

Lade mir gerade Arcania runter, via gamerunlimited.de gekauft.

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Email mit dem Key. Auf der Seite heisst es ja, dass dies bis zu 8 Stunden dauern kann. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen wie lange die versendung im Durchschnitt dauert?


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Oktober 2010)

Hm gerade nen paar Tests zu MOH durch gelesen und erschreckend fand ich, dass jeder Test von einer grauenhaften KI der Gegner gesprochen hat und es mit Moorhuhn schießen verglichen wurde.

Schade aber nur wegen der Story spiel ich das Spiel nicht, da les ich lieber ein Buch. Nicht das mir die Story nicht sehr sehr wichtig wäre aber ein Spiel muss auch spielerisch überzeugen und ein weiteres Spiel in dem man einfach nur durch rennt und Gegner abschießt, Munition im Überschuss hat und überhaupt nicht nachdenken muss brauch ich nicht. Wenn zudem der MP wirklich so schlecht ist, ist es mir das Geld nicht wert! Da warte ich lieber bis das Spiel günstiger wird!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Oktober 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ich zocke grad wiedermal Oblivion, diesmal mit Mods, hab mir aber meinen Speicherstand zerschossen und darf jetzt neu anfangen ^^
> 
> Dead Rising 2 hat für mich nur das Problem, dass man immer auf Zeit arbeiten muss, ich will doch einfach mal gemütlich ein paar Zombies zerhäckseln, ohne ständig auf die Zeit achten zu müssen.



Es gibt diverse Trainer, mit denen man die Zeit einfrieren und vor- und zurückdrehen kann. Dadurch wird das Spiel nur leider nicht besser. Im Gegenteil - ohne Zeitdruck wirken die Zombies nicht mehr bedrohlich und gefährlich, sondern werden rasch einfach nur lästig und das Gemetzel verkommt zur Arbeit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

L4D2 - einfach nur "GEIL!!"


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Hm gerade nen paar Tests zu MOH durch gelesen und erschreckend fand ich, dass jeder Test von einer grauenhaften KI der Gegner gesprochen hat und es mit Moorhuhn schießen verglichen wurde.





Spoiler



... und den erm lustigen Explosionsanimationen ... und den verschwindenten Häusern bei Explosionen, was der Nebeleffekt auch nicht kaschiert ... und der albernen DICE-Steuerung ohne Strafen beim Rennen und unsauberen Deckungswahl beim Sliden im Multiplayer ... und der straight forward, also nicht vorhandenen Kugelphysik ... und der kurzen Spielzeit im Single Player, was ich auch bei dem Activision-Shooter mit Call im Namen kritisiere...



... nicht hauen... *g*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Oktober 2010)

Klingt ja sehr erbaulich.  Ich installiere das Teil gerade. Vielleicht sollte ich es lieber lassen.


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich fand den Multiplayer extrem nervend.

Man steht da in einem Gebiet und sieht KEINEN Gegner.(Außer vlt. die unvorsichtigen die einfach drauflos stürmen)
Entweder man stellt sich in eine Ecke oder man wird von anderen campern umgerotzt bei dem Versuch irgendwie voran zu kommen.



> L4D2 - einfach nur "GEIL!!"



Was haben alle mit diesem Spiel ich fand das total langweilig.^^

Wobei ich steh auch auf Gothic 4. *duckundweg*


----------



## Asayur (14. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Klingt ja sehr erbaulich.  Ich installiere das Teil gerade. Vielleicht sollte ich es lieber lassen.



Verbrenn es, dann haste doch noch deinen Spass damit *gg*


----------



## Haggelo (14. Oktober 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Verbrenn es, dann haste doch noch deinen Spass damit *gg*



Mach es nicht .... 


der Singleplayer ist, abgesehen von der Länge, gut!


----------



## Dominau (14. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> der Singleplayer ist, abgesehen von der Länge, gut!



Und wie wir alle wissen kommt es doch immer auf die Länge an


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Was haben alle mit diesem Spiel ich fand das total langweilig.^^
> 
> Wobei ich steh auch auf Gothic 4. *duckundweg*



Ganz einfach ... einfach nur metzeln.  Das befriedigt einen einfach, auch Zombies rumzukloppen. Dass alles dann noch im Team und inszeniert wie in einem Film mit richtigen Charakteren...genial  Ja, irgendwann wirds langweilig aber 2012 geht sowieso die Welt unter, von daher vorher lieber noch ein paar Zombies schnetzeln


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ganz einfach ... einfach nur metzeln.  Das befriedigt einen einfach, auch Zombies rumzukloppen. Dass alles dann noch im Team und inszeniert wie in einem Film mit richtigen Charakteren...genial  Ja, irgendwann wirds langweilig aber 2012 geht sowieso die Welt unter, von daher vorher lieber noch ein paar Zombies schnetzeln



Ich spiel schnetzel Spiele eigent nur wenn sie mit Upgrades/Level verbunden sind weil sonst fehlt mir einfach der Reiz.
Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Mach es nicht ....
> 
> 
> der Singleplayer ist, abgesehen von der Länge, gut!



*hüstel* Na ja, ich kauf' mir keine Shooter, um die offline zu zocken und was ich über den MP höre, ist mehr als enttäuschend. Ich starte das Teil jetzt mal selbst und mache mir ein Bild...

EDIT: Danke, reicht! Die Unreal 3 Engine für den Singleplayermodus? Und dann so total verwaschene Texturen, kaum Physik und Clippingfehler ohne Ende? Bäääh! Das Spiel sieht aus, als hätte es bereits fünf Jahre auf dem Buckel!
MP sieht wesentlich besser aus, macht aber keinen Spaß. Auf viel zu kleinen Maps mit 24 Spielern zocken, von denen jeder irgendwo rumhockt und mit dem Scharfschützengewehr den gegnerischen Spawnplatz im Visier hat. Dedizierte Server kosten Geld, zwischen zwei Matches wird schon mal ohne Vorwarnung der Spielmodus gewechselt und  durch das Matchmaking habe ich teilweise derart abartige Lags, dass ich schon mal ein ganzes Magazin in einen Gegner jagen kann und während ich nachlade, fällt er dann doch endlich mal tot um. Und für so einen Scheiß gebe ich Geld aus!


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und für so einen Scheiß gebe ich Geld aus!



Hättest mal vorher gefragt... *g*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Oktober 2010)

Hab grade Crysis Warhead zuende gebracht.
War ganz in Ordnung.

Jetzt warte ich noch gefühlte 2 Jahre auf Homefront.
Denn jeder Shooter der dazwischen kommt wird eh Scheiße.
Ja auch Call of Duty...Aber ich kenn mich.
Ich werd das Spielen kaufen, 3 Stunden im MP verbringen und mich über einen puren Arcade Shooter ohne Taktik und Verstand ärgern.
Nach dem 4ten Teil hätte man meiner Meinung nach keinen CoD Titel mehr rausbringen müssen, da der MP Part einfach nur !Perfekt! war.


----------



## Haggelo (15. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> EDIT: Danke, reicht! Die Unreal 3 Engine für den Singleplayermodus? Und dann so total verwaschene Texturen, kaum Physik und Clippingfehler ohne Ende? Bäääh! Das Spiel sieht aus, als hätte es bereits fünf Jahre auf dem Buckel!
> MP sieht wesentlich besser aus, macht aber keinen Spaß. Auf viel zu kleinen Maps mit 24 Spielern zocken, von denen jeder irgendwo rumhockt und mit dem Scharfschützengewehr den gegnerischen Spawnplatz im Visier hat. Dedizierte Server kosten Geld, zwischen zwei Matches wird schon mal ohne Vorwarnung der Spielmodus gewechselt und durch das Matchmaking habe ich teilweise derart abartige Lags, dass ich schon mal ein ganzes Magazin in einen Gegner jagen kann und während ich nachlade, fällt er dann doch endlich mal tot um. Und für so einen Scheiß gebe ich Geld aus!



Jetzt hast du die Gefühle von Dice verletzt


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du die Gefühle von Dice verletzt



Und die Schweine haben mich, meine Erwartungen und meinen Geldbeutel verletzt. Wir sind quitt. 




ZAM schrieb:


> Hättest mal vorher gefragt... *g*



Werd' ich bei Black Ops machen.


----------



## Crucial² (15. Oktober 2010)

Momentan Starcraft 2 <3

Kann kaum erwarten bis Black Ops kommt <3333


----------



## Kaputte (15. Oktober 2010)

Hey Buffed-Com, 
so hab jetzt erstmal Mafia II, The Force Unleashed I (Pc) und Transformers War of Cybertron durch. 

Mafia II fand ich alles in allem schon ganz gut, klar es ging einiges raus un wurde als DLC nachgerreicht aber war trotzdem in Ordnung. Sounds, Dialoge un Story fand ich klasse. 
War etwas kurz aber hey, passt schon  

The Force Unleashed hat auch Fun, klar man ist im Prinzip der stärkste Jedi ever ^^ 
aber mit der Physik Enginge hat das gefetzt Leute mit Machtschub wegzuhauhen. 
Fand zwar das Action Adventures ala God of War im Star Wars Universum nicht so top passt, weil wenn ich 20 mal auf nen Aufräumtrupp einschlage ist das schon etwas merkwürdig, aber gerockt hat das Game trotzdem, 

Aber die Missionen der Sith Editionen (besonders Tatooine & Hoth) waren klasse (besonders die Outfits von Starkiller)

Transformers ist halt ein guter Durchschnittsshooter, schon nicht schlecht sage ich mal. 
Das im Kampf Transfomieren und so wurde schön in Szene gesetzt und auch einige Maps des SP sind schön designt. 
Spaß gemacht hat es schon, blöd war nur das man relativ wenig Munition tragen konnt, naja ^^

Joa, mein Derrer hat sich jetz Medal of Honor für de PS3 geholt, ich sag ma klar der Knaller ist es nicht geworden aber wenn ich Hier und woanders manche Kritikpunkte lese dann frag ich mich wirklich ey. 
Ich Sag ma SP ist kurz aber hey? War er das bei MW1 & 2 denn nicht? Es ist einfach realistischer (SP - Story) gestaltet als CoD, es ist dadurch nicht schlechter. 
Die Inszenierung gefällt mir teilweise schon sehr. Nur manche Grafiksachen (Pfützenspiegelung - Haus mit 2 Fenster), und Moorhuhn-Einlagen stören. Sound ist wie bei BC2 übrigens erste Sahne. 
MP ist halt ne Mischung aus BC2 und CoD, ich finde ich persöhnlich schon nicht schlecht (ausbaufähig durch Inhalte). 
Das es träger ist, finde ich gut, es ist ein wenig realistischer das man nicht in der Mitte der Straße langrennt und alles abknallt was einem vor der Flinte rennt. Dieses langsame Vorgehen passt sehr zu Setting. 

Da ich seit Cod1 spiele, werde ich mir auch Cod7 holen, denn außer Teil 5 und der Story bei MW2 fands ich ganz gut (auch wenn es seit Teil 4 verschlimmbessert wurde). Kommen ja noch einige weitere Sachen raus, werd mich mal Überraschen lassen. 

Wenigstens ist am Wochenende was los, bald Feierabend - top ;D

Gruß Der Kaputte / Flo


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Oktober 2010)

Arcania schlecht, MoH schlecht und Wetter wird am WE auch schlecht... zudem ist Freundin nicht da und ich könnte mal wieder richtig lange zocken. Mist! Zum Glück kommt heute wenigsten die Sopranos Box!!!


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> EDIT: Danke, reicht! Die Unreal 3 Engine für den Singleplayermodus? Und dann so total verwaschene Texturen, kaum Physik und Clippingfehler ohne Ende? Bäääh! Das Spiel sieht aus, als hätte es bereits fünf Jahre auf dem Buckel!
> MP sieht wesentlich besser aus, macht aber keinen Spaß. Auf viel zu kleinen Maps mit 24 Spielern zocken, von denen jeder irgendwo rumhockt und mit dem Scharfschützengewehr den gegnerischen Spawnplatz im Visier hat. Dedizierte Server kosten Geld, zwischen zwei Matches wird schon mal ohne Vorwarnung der Spielmodus gewechselt und durch das Matchmaking habe ich teilweise derart abartige Lags, dass ich schon mal ein ganzes Magazin in einen Gegner jagen kann und während ich nachlade, fällt er dann doch endlich mal tot um. Und für so einen Scheiß gebe ich Geld aus!



Das Spiel hat doch einen riesigen Pluspunkt: Zugang zur Beta von Battlefield 3. Darüber hab ich mich schon sehr gefreut


----------



## Crucial² (15. Oktober 2010)

MoH ehrlich so schlecht? Ehrlich gesagt freuts mich, dann kann sich die eSport Welt am November auf CoD: Black Ops konzentrieren. Mein Clan wird auch vertreten sein.

Wie sehr würde ich mich wieder über eine EPS, EAS & Ladder Freuen wie zu CoD 4 Zeiten. Mit Aufstieg, Abstieg usw.


----------



## Haggelo (15. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat doch einen riesigen Pluspunkt: Zugang zur Beta von Battlefield 3. Darüber hab ich mich schon sehr gefreut



Wann kommt die Beta eig raus ? 
Eig direkt am MoH Releasetag

Auf ea.com steht nix


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2010)

So MoH durchgespielt und für spielbar befunden.

Allerdings wird es mit 90% Sicherheit zich DLC's/addons geben.
Das Ende kam mir vor als würde ich grade erst richtig anfangen mit der Story.


----------



## Dominau (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich find MoH eig. recht gut.
Wie Kitten sagte

"Auf viel zu kleinen Maps mit 24 Spielern zocken, von denen jeder irgendwo rumhockt und mit dem Scharfschützengewehr den gegnerischen Spawnplatz im Visier hat."

Find ich super. Natürlich, spawncampen suxxt, aber das gibts in viele Games.
Das stört mich nichtmehr.


----------



## Razyl (15. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Wann kommt die Beta eig raus ?
> Eig direkt am MoH Releasetag
> 
> Auf ea.com steht nix



Nein, nicht am Releasetag von Medal of Honor o.O 

Innerhalb von 12 Monaten nach dem Erscheinen von Medal of Honor. Also spätestens nächstes Jahr im Oktober.


----------



## Haggelo (15. Oktober 2010)

Ah ok habs gefunden, vorrausichtlich Januar 2011 .


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2010)

http://my.buffed.de/user/9/gametime/details/201


----------



## Healor (16. Oktober 2010)

Oblivion


----------



## Dominau (16. Oktober 2010)

Morrowind ( bei mir klappts leider nicht so. Seltsame Bugs )
Aoe3
AoC


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Oktober 2010)

Immernoch Fifa 11^^


----------



## Ogil (16. Oktober 2010)

GH6 - Warriors of rock! Endlich wieder mit dem Focus auf Rock und die Guitar!


----------



## Chakalaker (16. Oktober 2010)

Drakensang am Fluss der Zeit 

Ich denke das kennt jeder oder?


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Drakensang am Fluss der Zeit
> 
> Ich denke das kennt jeder oder?



Find ich zu Storylastig.
Action ist da ja eine Seltenheit.


----------



## mastergamer (16. Oktober 2010)

Die Demo von Star Wars: Forced unleashed 2
[sub]_*Gewaltiges Spiel!*_[/sub]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Die Demo von Star Wars: Forced unleashed 2
> [sub]_*Gewaltiges Spiel!*_[/sub]



WANN?WO? WORAUF? WIE IST ES ? :O


----------



## inZaneGER (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele derzeit Gothic 3 das kennt wohl jeder


----------



## mastergamer (16. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> WANN?WO? WORAUF? WIE IST ES ? :O



Es ist im PS3-Store und auf dem xBox-Live-Dings verfügbar!
Das Spiel ist einfach .. gewaltig. 


Grafik: Top!
Gameplay: Top!
Sound: Top!
Animationen: Top!
Effekte: Top!
Einzig und allein die Synchronstimme von Darth-Vader gefällt mir persönlich nicht sooo gut. Aber das ist sowas von wurschd'!


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2010)

Landwirtschaftssimulator 2011 =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Es ist im PS3-Store und auf dem xBox-Live-Dings verfügbar!
> Das Spiel ist einfach .. gewaltig.
> 
> 
> ...



Bin schon lange am Saugen, trotzdem danke dir.  Man bin ich "geil" auf das Spiel.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. Oktober 2010)

Phantasy Star Portable 2 online im Playstation Network trotz CFW!


----------



## Haggelo (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde die TFU demo nicht spielen, da ich mir dann mit großer Sicherheit den Spaß dran verderben werden ( wenn das Spiel dann erscheint).


----------



## ZAM (16. Oktober 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Es ist im PS3-Store und auf dem xBox-Live-Dings verfügbar!
> Das Spiel ist einfach .. gewaltig.
> 
> 
> ...



Die ist in der deutschen Version auch besch..eiden. Man merkt, dass der Voice-Actor versucht irgendwelche "Stimmung" in die Performance einfließen zulassen, was absolut unpassend ist. 
Aber du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass du die DEMO meinst.


----------



## ZAM (16. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ich werde die TFU demo nicht spielen, da ich mir dann mit großer Sicherheit den Spaß dran verderben werden ( wenn das Spiel dann erscheint).



Mach ruhig - die Demo ist nicht all zu lang, spoilert eigentlich nicht mehr als die Trailer bisher *g* und die Steuerung ist tatsächlich smoother als im ersten Teil.


----------



## Haggelo (16. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mach ruhig - die Demo ist nicht all zu lang, spoilert eigentlich nicht mehr als die Trailer bisher *g* und die Steuerung ist tatsächlich smoother als im ersten Teil.



Mhh ok

3 std psn store download inc 


edit : weiß jmd wo ich Worms reloaded herbekommen kann ? 
Im Laden hab ichs noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Chakalaker (16. Oktober 2010)

Imo die Vanquish Demo... 22.10.2010 Release*______*
Und jetzt Halo 3 ODST. obwohl ich mich da immer verlaufe ._.
Das is einfach abartig dunkel <.<


----------



## Haggelo (16. Oktober 2010)

Im deutschen Store ist die Demo aber noch nicht oder ?

Ich kann sie zumindest nicht finden 


edit: im US Store gefunden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mach ruhig - die Demo ist nicht all zu lang, spoilert eigentlich nicht mehr als die Trailer bisher *g* und die Steuerung ist tatsächlich smoother als im ersten Teil.



Japp kann ich bestätigen, wirklich lang ist sie nicht. Wann soll TFU2 eigentlich erscheinen ?

Edith: OMFG Ok hat sich erledigt, noch 12 Tage <3


----------



## Razyl (16. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> edit : weiß jmd wo ich Worms reloaded herbekommen kann ?
> Im Laden hab ichs noch nicht gesehen.



Nur Download-Version via Steam.


----------



## Soladra (16. Oktober 2010)

Meine Plants vs Zombies demo is abgeaufen. Ich glaub, ich kuf mir das Spiel. allein wegen den Scheißgeilen Pilzis <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mensch, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (17. Oktober 2010)

Hab gestern bei xboxlive Arcade ein Spiel gesaugt. Ist so eine Art Rätselspiel und Jump&Run die Landschaft und den Typen was man Steuert ist ganz Schwarz gehalten. Aber das Spiel macht viel Spaß . Habs mir nun gekauft!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Hab gestern bei xboxlive Arcade ein Spiel gesaugt. Ist so eine Art Rätselspiel und Jump&Run die Landschaft und den Typen was man Steuert ist ganz Schwarz gehalten. Aber das Spiel macht viel Spaß . Habs mir nun gekauft!



Limbo ?


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (17. Oktober 2010)

Jaa genau das Spiel ist wirklich geil !!!

Ps: Gibts das auch für die PS3 ein Kumpel will das auch haben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Jaa genau das Spiel ist wirklich geil !!!
> 
> Ps: Gibts das auch für die PS3 ein Kumpel will das auch haben



Jup sau geiles Spiel ^^ Habs bei nem in einer Nacht durchgezockt, macht sau viel Spass.  Soweit ich weiß gibt es das aber nur für die XBox.


----------



## Tyro (17. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Mensch, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch.


Auch will, aber irgendwie läuft es auf meinem neuen PC nicht, sobald ich Xardras Turm am Anfang verlasse stürzt es ab!
Zocke im Moment immer mal wieder ne Runde League of Legends.


----------



## Kremlin (17. Oktober 2010)

Tyro schrieb:


> Auch will, aber irgendwie läuft es auf meinem neuen PC nicht, sobald ich Xardras Turm am Anfang verlasse stürzt es ab!
> Zocke im Moment immer mal wieder ne Runde League of Legends.



liegt an windows 7 und nvidia grafikkarten. wurde anscheind immernoch nicht gefixt.


----------



## Healor (17. Oktober 2010)

Noch nichts, um 5 wird Warhammer gezockt.

2000 Punkte

Wer mein Gegner ist weiss ich noch nicht. Entweder Vampire, Echsenmenschen, Imperium, Hochelfen oder Oger.

Glaub aber die Vampire wollen gegen mein Chaos antreten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Tyro schrieb:


> Auch will, aber irgendwie läuft es auf meinem neuen PC nicht, sobald ich Xardras Turm am Anfang verlasse stürzt es ab!
> Zocke im Moment immer mal wieder ne Runde League of Legends.



Bin auch (noch) am installieren, aber da ich ne ATI habe, wirds hoffentlich funktionieren. Muss sowieso noch den Gold-Patch installieren, wenn er nicht schon drauf ist.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Oktober 2010)

Patch 4.0.1 ;D


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Noch nichts, um 5 wird Warhammer gezockt.
> 
> 2000 Punkte
> 
> ...



Bash die blassen tucken vom Feld! 
Ich hab nochn Trauma, damals gern Chaos(ich)+Zwerge gegen Vamps+Echsen gespielt.. ohne Magieeinschränkungen.. Oah das war so böse.


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

Fruit Ninja :>
Da muss man mim Finger Obst zerhäckseln  
Eigentlich ganz lustig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Da Gothic 2 bei mir nicht geht (man stellt sich jetzt bitte das "Fuuuuuuuuu!!!" Männchen vor ... ), zocke ich nun ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2010)

Nach dem Erlebnis in LWS 2011 Multiplayer nun wieder Medal of Honor ^.^


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

da meine Grake wieder geht *freu*
Nur 7 Stunden n Treiber gesucht :>
Kann ich jetzt wieder Drakensang spielen*-*
WoW Patcht


----------



## Belty (17. Oktober 2010)

Zocke z.Z. Darksiders, hätte nicht gedacht das das Spiel doch so gut ist :-)
Anschließend wollte ich im November Assassins Creed 3 zocken, allerdings wurde ja der PC Release auf 2011 verschoben...


----------



## Healor (17. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bash die blassen tucken vom Feld!
> Ich hab nochn Trauma, damals gern Chaos(ich)+Zwerge gegen Vamps+Echsen gespielt.. ohne Magieeinschränkungen.. Oah das war so böse.



So, Schlacht vorbei und hat sau viel Spaß gemacht.

Waren 3 Heerführer auf dem Schlachtfeld. Echsenmenschen mit ausschließlich Skinks, Stegadon und paar Kroxigore. Vampire mit 60er Block Skelettkrieger (echt zäh die Burschen), Verfluchte und Kleinzeugs. Und natürlich der Meister (meiner einer) mit den Chaoskriegern.

Hatte 10er Regiment Chaosritter, 20 Auserkorene, 20 Chaoskrieger, Kriegsschrein, 2x 5 Hunde, General auf Flugdämon und 2 Zauberer drin.

Haben diesmal ein Szenario gespielt: Jeder gegen Jeden, pro vernichtete Einheit gibt es Siegpunkte, je nach Punktekosten der Einheit. Beispielsweise eine Einheit die +100 Punkte kostet gibt 1 Siegpunkt. Bei +200 gibts 2 Siegpunkte usw.

Meine Chaosritter gingen erst mal links die Flanke lang und zerlegten erstmal 4 Skinkregimenter ehe sie hinter den feindlichen Reihen noch die Kroxigore zerlegt hatten, die die Auserkorenen schon etwas angekratzt haben. Der General kam dank dem Flugdämon ziemlich schnell an den Skinkgeneral ran: Herausforderung = Skink tot 
Der Kriegsschrein versorgte meine Chaoten schön mit +Widerstand +Stärke und +Rüstungswurf

Ich Depp hatte dann den fatalen Fehler gemacht, mit den Chaoskriegern in die Verfluchten zu brettern... 1 Nahkampfphase später flohen die Chaoskrieger. Naja egal. Die Hunde wurden auch gleich in der ersten Magiephase ins Reich der toten befördert.

Nach 5 Spielzügen waren die Echsen komplett ausradiert. Von mir Standen noch die Chaosritter und der General. Vom Vampir waren noch die Skelette und die Verfluchten übrig.

Die Chaosritter zerbröselten an den Verfluchten, mein General kam Gott sei Dank noch an den Vampirgeneral dran. Herausforderung: Vampirfürst tot hehe.

War ein knapper Sieg für die Vampire und für mich fast ein Sieg juhu.


----------



## painschkes (18. Oktober 2010)

_Minecraft °_°_


----------



## Trooperus (18. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Minecraft °_°_



Spiel ich grad auch.


----------



## Dominau (18. Oktober 2010)

Day of Defeat
Aoe3


----------



## Davatar (18. Oktober 2010)

Soooo, ich hatte die Möglichkeit, bei nem Freund Arcania anzutesten und hab dann ein paar Stündchen gespielt. Zuerst muss ich sagen, das Spiel hat durchaus einen unterhaltsamen Wert. Die Dialoge sind durchaus witzig, die Grafik sieht gut aus und die weiblichen NPCs haben ne unglaubliche Figur, sowas hat man noch nie in nem Spiel erlebt (dafür sind die Gesichter abartig hässlich ^^)! Davon abgesehn muss ich zugeben, dass der Artikel von Gamestar ziemlich genau alles beschreibt, so wies ist. Wer ihn nicht lesen kann, hier meine eigne kleine persönliche Zusammenfassung:

Arcania ist ein nettes kleines Hack'n'Slay (zumindest fühlt es sich beim spielen so an), mit absolut simpelstem Kampfsystem, praktisch unnützem Skilltree, der eigentlich nur einen vernünftigen Weg vorgibt (nämlich den Haudrauf-Bash-Weg), das ne nette Grafik und lustige Dialoge hat, aber überhaupt kein RPG-Feeling aufkommen lässt und erst recht kein Gothic-Feeling. Crafting ist nutzlos (und sowieso nur in abartig beschränktem Mass vorhanden), Gegenstandshandel ist nutzlos, eigentlich ist alles nutzlos, das keinen direkten Einfluss auf den Hack'n'Slay-Modus hat. Truhen sind gefüllt mit absolutem Schrott und eigentlich nimmt man das Zeug nur mit, damit mans dann verkaufen kann, um sich dann Heiltränke herzustellen. Im Grunde genommen dient das ganze Itemsystem nur dazu, dass man Heiltränke hat, damit man im Hack'n'Slay-Modus nie anhalten muss. Aber selbst wenn, ist die Lebensregeneration auch stark genug, dass man nicht lange warten muss, um sich wieder vollzuheilen.
Wenn man nicht wüsste, aus welchem Studio dieses Spiel stammt, wäre es durchaus sehr unterhaltsam und nett, nur müsste man es eher als Hack'n'Slay betrachten und nicht als Rollenspiel. Da wir aber alle wissen, dass das ein Gothic-Teil sein soll, ist das Spiel echt traurig geworden. Kaufen würd ich das Spiel frühstens, wenns irgendwann mal auf nem Ramschtisch für 10 € rumliegt. Zusätzlich sollte man vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass es diesen tollen 3-PC-Installationen pro Spiel-Modus beinhaltet und man die Installationen wieder deaktivieren muss, bevor mans auf nem andern PC installieren kann. Das spricht auch nicht wirklich für das Spiel. Aber naja, wie auch immer: Wer zu viel Geld und zu viel Zeit hat, darfs ruhig spielen, denn soooo wahnsinnig schlecht ist das Spiel nicht, ganz im Gegenteil: wenn man nichts erwartet, wird man auch nicht enttäuscht, sondern erhält wirklich ein nettes kleines unterhaltsames Spielchen. Wer aber ein RPG erwartet, dem sei davon abzuraten.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Oktober 2010)

Spielt hier keiner Starcraft 2? Hab auch die Lust verloren


----------



## Davatar (18. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Spielt hier keiner Starcraft 2? Hab auch die Lust verloren


Nö, mir gefiel Starcraft 1 ehrlich gesagt besser. Ich hab wesentlich mehr von Starcraft 2 erwartet, auch wenn die SP-Kampagne ganz nett ist. Aber im Prinzip ist das für mich nur das zweite Addon von SC1.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Oktober 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nö, mir gefiel Starcraft 1 ehrlich gesagt besser. Ich hab wesentlich mehr von Starcraft 2 erwartet, auch wenn die SP-Kampagne ganz nett ist. Aber im Prinzip ist das für mich nur das zweite Addon von SC1.



Mir machts keinen Spaß mehr weil ich nur verliere^^. Ist aber schade um die 50€ >_<. Kann man ja nicht gut weiterverkaufen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Mir gehts auch so. Die Kampagne fand ich wirklich gut, aber Multiplayer ist einfach zu doof, wenn man sich nicht stundenlang mit Taktiken und Co. beschäftigt. Naja, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu schlecht dafür  ^^


----------



## Norica (18. Oktober 2010)

Dragon Age - awakening


----------



## Dominau (18. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mir machts keinen Spaß mehr weil ich nur verliere^^. Ist aber schade um die 50€ >_<. Kann man ja nicht gut weiterverkaufen.



Gibs mir \o/


----------



## Kaldreth (18. Oktober 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Soooo, ich hatte die Möglichkeit, bei nem Freund Arcania anzutesten und hab dann ein paar Stündchen gespielt......



Ich hab den Test bei 4players gelesen und war geschockt! 

Also geht das Warten auf einen Titel, der mich mal wieder richtig fesselt und die Zeit vorm PC vergessen lässt weiter! 

Im Moment spiel ich mal wieder Assasins Creed II auf der Box. Versuch die letzten Rätsel Federn etc. zu finden


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2010)

Red dead Redemption.
Dann gibts Essen und dann Zock ich Smackdown vs Raw 2010. Denn in 10/11 Tagen liegt das in der Ecke und ich habs 2011er. Solange muss ich es noch Ehren.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Oktober 2010)

Pokemon Gold für den Game Boy Color.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Gibs mir \o/



Wenn du mir nur die Hälfte gibst kannste meinen acc gern haben^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurzeit eigentlich dieses epische strategie spiel, aber da mein laufwerk etwas rumspinnt muss ich wohl noch was warten bis ich es wieder zocken kann =(


----------



## painschkes (18. Oktober 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Minecraft °_°_


_
Wieder - gestern erstmal alles angeschaut und getestet - heute werde ich mit meinem Projekt (was auch immer dabei rauskommt) beginnen :-)_


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (18. Oktober 2010)

Medal of Honor 2010 PC. Totaler Scheiß kauft es euch lieber nicht!!


----------



## Haggelo (18. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Medal of Honor 2010 PC. Totaler Scheiß kauft es euch lieber nicht!!



Nach 10 std MP habe ich mich etwas an die grottige Spielmechanik gewöhnt... 

Die kleineren Grafikbugs gehen mir aber noch enorm auf die Nerven.

Wenn in 3-4 Tagen kein patch kommt oder zumindest angekündigt wird zock ich weiter BC2 und warte auf Black Ops oder auf die BF 3 Beta


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Oblivion: Knights of the Nine und Shivering Isles *.*


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oblivion: Knights of the Nine und Shivering Isles *.*



Knights of the Nine suckt^^
Aber Shivering Isles geht richtig ab. Der Torwächter hats drauf *fg*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Knights of the Nine suckt^^
> Aber Shivering Isles geht richtig ab. Der Torwächter hats drauf *fg*



Kann ich (noch) nicht beurteilen. :/


----------



## ArrisRedBull (18. Oktober 2010)

FIFA 11


----------



## Chakalaker (18. Oktober 2010)

World of Suchtcraft artm :>
Gun'Drak HC solo geschafft*prahl*


----------



## Haggelo (18. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> World of Suchtcraft artm :>
> Gun'Drak HC solo geschafft*prahl*



Das ist mit 4.0.1 ja wohl keine Kunst mehr


----------



## Chakalaker (18. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Das ist mit 4.0.1 ja wohl keine Kunst mehr




Lass mich und meinen healtankddimbaroxxor pala 
Aber ohne scheiß Wort Der Herrlichkeit ist übertrieben


----------



## Haggelo (18. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Lass mich und meinen healtankddimbaroxxor pala
> Aber ohne scheiß Wort Der Herrlichkeit ist übertrieben



Ich finde 70er Raids gehen als Schurke mit dem neuen Healspell auch ganz geschmeidig


----------



## Chakalaker (18. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ich finde 70er Raids gehen als Schurke mit dem neuen Healspell auch ganz geschmeidig




Schurke & Healspell? o.o
Oha 
Naja als Tank is pvp gegen melees noch geiler geworden 
Ich muss nichmal mehr casten zum heilen und bekomme sowieso kaum dmg


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mir gehts auch so. Die Kampagne fand ich wirklich gut, aber Multiplayer ist einfach zu doof, wenn man sich nicht stundenlang mit Taktiken und Co. beschäftigt. Naja, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu schlecht dafür  ^^



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHG40AdYfJ0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

Willst mir jetzt unterstellen, dass ich wie der Typ bin Haggelo ?  

Ich werde mir heute Enslaved: Odysse to the West besorgen. Habe es gestern beim Kumpel gespielt, und es macht total laune.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (19. Oktober 2010)

Haha, das IdrA-Fake Video bringt mich immer zum Totachen! 


Zocke momentan nur SC2, so um die 4-5 Stunden täglich. Ist mein erstes Strategiespiel dass ich Online Spiele & es macht halt einfach Spaß wie man merkt, besser zu werden.


MW2 kann ich gar nicht mehr Spielen, weils mir so auf die Eier geht.  Brauche endlich Black Ops <3


----------



## Topperharly (19. Oktober 2010)

Ab Freitag Fallout New Vegas, Kasten Nuka Cola ist schon kalt gestellt.


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir fehlen nurnoch 6 Legendäre, dann ist es für mich beendet D:


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Mir fehlen nurnoch 6 Legendäre, dann ist es für mich beendet D:



Was fehlt dir? Könnte dir was geben, verkaufe meins eh gerade...


----------



## Chakalaker (19. Oktober 2010)

Mal wieder die Vanquish Demo 
Nich mehr lange zum Release


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Willst mir jetzt unterstellen, dass ich wie der Typ bin Haggelo ?




*duck*


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Oktober 2010)

Bad Company 2. Das Spiel ist so gut, da vergeht einem nie die Lust (und falls doch hält das nur ein paar Tage).


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (19. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bad Company 2. Das Spiel ist so gut, da vergeht einem nie die Lust (und falls doch hält das nur ein paar Tage).



Das Spiel ist sooo gut das es immer Verbindungsunterbrechungen gibt.... also wirklich EA kann nichts und wird nie was können!


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist sooo gut das es immer Verbindungsunterbrechungen gibt.... also wirklich EA kann nichts und wird nie was können!



Sowas liegt natürlich immer am Publisher, ne? 
Ich hab nie Probleme mit meiner Verbindung oder sonst was bei BC2/BF2 oder sonst einem BF Titel.


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Sowas liegt natürlich immer am Publisher, ne?
> Ich hab nie Probleme mit meiner Verbindung oder sonst was bei BC2/BF2 oder sonst einem BF Titel.



Same here.
Nach den anfänglichen EA-Problemen läuft sowohl BFBC 2 als auch MoH ohne größere Probleme.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist sooo gut das es immer Verbindungsunterbrechungen gibt.... also wirklich EA kann nichts und wird nie was können!



Ich habe noch NIE (!) Verbindungsprobleme gehabt, und ich hab nur ne 6000ner Leitung. Selbst Ruckler sind sehr selten.


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich habe noch NIE (!) Verbindungsprobleme gehabt, und ich hab nur ne 6000ner Leitung. Selbst Ruckler sind sehr selten.



Kann ich überbieten 

ich hab ne 2k leitung und habe keine I-net probleme.

yayayayay Dorf Regelt <.<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Kann ich überbieten
> 
> ich hab ne 2k leitung und habe keine I-net probleme.
> 
> yayayayay Dorf Regelt <.<



Keks ?


----------



## Healor (19. Oktober 2010)

Wie ist es bei Bad Company 2 mit Cheatern? Sind sehr viele unterwegs? Die einen sagen ja, die anderen nein. Hätte schon mal wieder Lust auf ein Battlefield. Hab seit dem 2er keins mehr Online gespielt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Wie ist es bei Bad Company 2 mit Cheatern? Sind sehr viele unterwegs? Die einen sagen ja, die anderen nein. Hätte schon mal wieder Lust auf ein Battlefield. Hab seit dem 2er keins mehr Online gespielt



Weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Manchmal hab ich schon gedacht "Mensch der muss doch schießen bei seiner Punktezahl", aber meist irre ich mich auch. Wenn du auf den entsprechenden Servern spielst sollte es auch keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Keks ?



Ja, bitte 



edit : BF2 ist besser als BC2 bzw war besser  
Cheater gibt es jede Menge, aber nicht annähernd so viele wie bei Medal of Honor


----------



## Healor (19. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Manchmal hab ich schon gedacht "Mensch der muss doch schießen bei seiner Punktezahl", aber meist irre ich mich auch. Wenn du auf den entsprechenden Servern spielst sollte es auch keine Probleme geben.






Haggelo schrieb:


> Cheater gibt es jede Menge, aber nicht annähernd so viele wie bei Medal of Honor



Genau das meinte ich mit "jeder sagt was anderes"


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich mit "jeder sagt was anderes"



Naja, aber es steht fest das EA probleme mit cheatern hat. 

Steht auch im offi Forum.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich mit "jeder sagt was anderes"



Ach, kann auch sein, dass ich mich irre. ^^ Achte während des Spiels eigentlich garnicht auf dadrauf. Trotzdem hab ich noch keinen IMBARROXXOARAIMBOOTNERD gesehen wie in CS/CSS.


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ach, kann auch sein, dass ich mich irre. ^^ Achte während des Spiels eigentlich garnicht auf dadrauf. Trotzdem hab ich noch keinen IMBARROXXOARAIMBOOTNERD gesehen wie in CS/CSS.



In Medal of Honor wird alle 3 min jmd wegen AIMBOT gekickt ( kein scherz )


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Oktober 2010)

Also ich spiele BC2 fast jeden Tag seit Release und habe erst 1 Cheater vor ein paar Wochen gesehen. Anfangs wurden aber alle paar Minuten Leute wegen Cheatens vom Server gekickt. Das ist aber aktuell kein Problem mehr. Verbingungsprobleme gab es auch noch nie. BC2 ist so ziemlich das einzige Spiel was ich kenne, welches perfekt läuft und ungetrübten Spielspaß bietet, im Gegensatz zu MW2.


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2010)

So, nach zweimaligen Durchspielen von MoH:
Authentischere Geschichte als ein bestimmtes Produkt von Activision/Blizzard. Dennoch ist sie eher nur Rahmen, nicht wirklich wichtig und man darf sowieso die ganze Zeit nur auf Taliban rumschießen. Dazu einige "extrem anspruchsvolle" Moorhuhn-Ballereien (wann werden die endlich mal abgeschafft? -.-), aber ansonsten ganz ok. Mit Sicherheit kann es nicht in Sachen Scriptsequenzen mit Modern Warfare 1/2 mithalten, aber spaßig ist es dennoch. Man hat also nicht das Gefühl das Spiel sofort wieder deinstallieren zu müssen. Grafisch: Auch noch ok. Die Unreal Engine 3 ist mit Sicherheit nicht mehr die jüngste und auch EA/Danger-Close schaffen es nicht alles aus der Engine herauszuholen. Von der Ferne sehen die Landschaften sogar sehr schön und hübsch aus, aber bei nahen entdeckt man sofort die matschigen Texturen. 

Bugs gibt es leider auch welche, die sind aber nicht ganz drastischer Natur. Einige Clipping-Fehler sorgen dennoch dafür, dass die Mitstreiter vorankommen. =/


----------



## Chakalaker (20. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, nach zweimaligen Durchspielen von MoH:
> Authentischere Geschichte als ein bestimmtes Produkt von Activision/Blizzard. Dennoch ist sie eher nur Rahmen, nicht wirklich wichtig und man darf sowieso die ganze Zeit nur auf Taliban rumschießen. Dazu einige "extrem anspruchsvolle" Moorhuhn-Ballereien (wann werden die endlich mal abgeschafft? -.-), aber ansonsten ganz ok. Mit Sicherheit kann es nicht in Sachen Scriptsequenzen mit Modern Warfare 1/2 mithalten, aber spaßig ist es dennoch. Man hat also nicht das Gefühl das Spiel sofort wieder deinstallieren zu müssen. Grafisch: Auch noch ok. Die Unreal Engine 3 ist mit Sicherheit nicht mehr die jüngste und auch EA/Danger-Close schaffen es nicht alles aus der Engine herauszuholen. Von der Ferne sehen die Landschaften sogar sehr schön und hübsch aus, aber bei nahen entdeckt man sofort die matschigen Texturen.
> 
> Bugs gibt es leider auch welche, die sind aber nicht ganz drastischer Natur. Einige Clipping-Fehler sorgen dennoch dafür, dass die Mitstreiter vorankommen. =/




Mw2 ist an manchen Stellen genau so matschig wenn nicht so gar mehr 
Ich bin mir sicher das du den Trailer zu Mw2 kennst ( gut wer kennt den nicht ) & bei der Szene am Flughafen das Blut... das is doch naja


----------



## Kaldreth (20. Oktober 2010)

Gestern hab ich mir Fable II zu gelegt. Nach den ersten Stunden zocken bin ich gemischter Meinung. 

Finde es zur Zeit noch sehr linear und ich mag es spielen nicht wenn man ohne weiteres von a nach b springen kann. Zudem finde ich das Kampfsystem sehr sehr simpel. 

Aber mir gefällt es Häuser zu kaufen und ein Imobilienhai zu sein . Mal gucken wie es sich weiter entwickelt!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (20. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> In Medal of Honor wird alle 3 min jmd wegen AIMBOT gekickt ( kein scherz )



Ist in Bfbc2 nicht anderst... Dort gibt es sogar als " I- Tüpfelchen " die Basecamp Raper.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Ist in Bfbc2 nicht anderst... Dort gibt es sogar als " I- Tüpfelchen " die Basecamp Raper.



Das ist Serverabhängig. Es gibt Server, bei denen man alle paar Minuten teamgekillt wird und schön Basecamping betrieben wird (KampfKartoffelnDeutschland) und viele, bei denen es normal zugeht. Cheater sehe ich fast überhaupt nicht mehr. Das hat also nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun.


----------



## Chakalaker (20. Oktober 2010)

Atm graal online clasic, ist ein MMORPG für den Ipod nur versteh ich den Sinn nicht ganz^^ 
Man kann iwie alles und jeden angreifen und töten aber naja


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> In Medal of Honor wird alle 3 min jmd wegen AIMBOT gekickt ( kein scherz )



Was am Anfang von BC 2 nicht anderes.... aber dort wurde jede 5 Sec cheater gebannt. 




Kaldreth schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich mir Fable II zu gelegt. Nach den ersten Stunden zocken bin ich gemischter Meinung.
> 
> Finde es zur Zeit noch sehr linear und ich mag es spielen nicht wenn man ohne weiteres von a nach b springen kann. Zudem finde ich das Kampfsystem sehr sehr simpel.
> 
> Aber mir gefällt es Häuser zu kaufen und ein Imobilienhai zu sein . Mal gucken wie es sich weiter entwickelt!



wenn du Trick hören willst für Geld.. kauf so viele Häuser wie es geht speicher dann und stell das Datum deiner Xbox so weit es geht.. Start das Game wieder und freue dich. xD


----------



## Kaldreth (20. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> wenn du Trick hören willst für Geld.. kauf so viele Häuser wie es geht speicher dann und stell das Datum deiner Xbox so weit es geht.. Start das Game wieder und freue dich. xD



Achso ermitteln das Spiel wie lange man nicht gespielt hat! Hatte mich das schon gefragt! Ne aber so was mach ich nicht! Das ja cheaten!!!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Oktober 2010)

Das ich kein Cheaten sonder ausnutzen von der Spielmechanik.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Oktober 2010)

Wohl ist das cheating! Cheating wird nicht damit definiert, dass du einen Code eingibst oder das Programm änderst. Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik, welches nicht vorgesehen ist, ist genauso Betrügen einen Cheat einzugeben


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Oktober 2010)

Gut dann Fang ich jetzt das spiel an, kauf paar Häuser warte 12 Jahre. Starte das spiel wieder und hab dann viel gold. :> 

Das ist dann kein Cheating?


----------



## Haggelo (20. Oktober 2010)

Da ich bis zum Cata release mit Wow aufhöre installiere ich gerade Diablo 2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einige meiner Freunde spielen das Spiel derzeit. 
2D Charme und ein gutes Handels und PvP system.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Oblivion - immer noch die Hauptstory.

Blödes ATI, keine Ahnung wieso, aber ich werde ab und zu mitten im Spiel rausgekickt mit der Meldung "Fehler ist aufgetreten blabla Problem senden Nicht senden usw...". Wenn ich auf "Nicht Senden" gehe, verabschiedet sich mein Monitor. Treiber ist schon der Neuste... Jemand ne Ahnung ?


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Einige meiner Freunde spielen das Spiel derzeit.
> 2D Charme und ein gutes Handels und PvP system.



Als ich das Spie ldas letzte mal ausgepackt habe.
Wurde ich von Cheatern und gehackter Rüstung nur so zugeschmiessen. :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Alter Schwede was ist Vanquish denn für ein hammer Spiel !?  Lange nicht so epische Kämpfe gesehen, weiß einer wann es erscheint ?


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (21. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter Schwede was ist Vanquish denn für ein hammer Spiel !?  Lange nicht so epische Kämpfe gesehen, weiß einer wann es erscheint ?



Naja es ist eine Mischung aus Gears of War und God of War. Ist eigentlich nicht so der burner...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Also das, was ich bisher gesehen habe, ist wirklich gut. Und ich mag Gears of War und God of War.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (21. Oktober 2010)

http://www.gameone.de/tv/145 ab 10:18 wirds getestet ( sieht eigentlich doch gut aus ).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Da hab ichs doch auch gesehen  Es ist halt viel Grafikgedööns, aber ich steh auf sowas. Kämpfe scheinen auch abwechslungsreich zu sein, und Story ist naja, die ist nebensächlich.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (21. Oktober 2010)

Story ist doch egal^^ Hauptsache große Bosse und Mega Kanonen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

So ist es 

Auf der Homepage steht, dass es morgen rauskommen soll. Wird sofort gekauft, obwohl, morgen erscheint auch Fallout New Vegas...und Enslaved hab ich auch noch nicht. :/


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (21. Oktober 2010)

Wann erscheint eigentlich Bfbc2 Vietnam? Das wird so Meeegaaa fezen .


----------



## Haggelo (21. Oktober 2010)

Man merkt richtig das vanquish von nem Japan. studio gemacht wurde ...

Von den ganzen Explosionen bekommt man Augenkrebs.


@ über mir 

Winter


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Soll im Winter erscheinen. Wird aber nur Online verfügbar sein und quasi ein "Addon" sein. Punkte etc, wirste aber behalten können. 

Wird so um die 15 € kosten.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wird so um die 15 € kosten.



Nein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

http://bad-company-2...os-screens.html



> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]_*Where to pick it up*: Gerüchte zum Preis gibt es bereits - generell ist die Rede von etwa 15 Euro. Allerdings soll man die Erweiterung nur Online bekommen - ob die altbekannten Boosterpacks der Vergangenheit wieder mit an Bord sind, ist noch ungewiss."_[/font]



Schön, wenn du dein NEIN auch noch erläutern könntest.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Oktober 2010)

30 &#8364; im psn Store ( info)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

14,99 USD wirds im Ammiland kosten...


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> 30 € im psn Store ( info)



Ziemlich teuer...

Auf dem PC wird es zwischen 15 und 20 Euro kosten. Eigentlich für fünf Maps auch zu teuer...


----------



## Haggelo (21. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ziemlich teuer...
> 
> Auf dem PC wird es zwischen 15 und 20 Euro kosten. Eigentlich für fünf Maps auch zu teuer...



Wird auch alles neu designed.

Waffen etc


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Jopp für 30 € hab ich damals BFBC2 gekauft. Auch wenns für PC billiger ist, erwarte ich da schon ein bisschen mehr. Selbst so manche DLCs sind größer.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Wird auch alles neu designed.
> 
> Waffen etc



Ja und? Das ändert nichts daran, dass es dennoch ein Tick zu teuer ist. 

Btw:
Preise - 1200 MS Points oder 14,99 US-Dollar. Also wirds auf PC und PSN wohl 15 Euro kosten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Preise - 1200 MS Points oder 14,99 US-Dollar. Also wirds auf PC und PSN wohl 15 Euro kosten.



Sag ich ja.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Oktober 2010)

Wieso steht dann bitte in der PSN info 30 € ? 

die werden wohl kaum einen Fehler machen.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (21. Oktober 2010)

Naja wenn das schon teuer sein soll. Warum regt sich keiner über die Preise der World of Warcraft Erweiterungen auf?


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Wieso steht dann bitte in der PSN info 30 € ?
> 
> die werden wohl kaum einen Fehler machen.



Gute Frage, aber ich vertraue lieber den offiziellen Preisen von EA.



Käpt schrieb:


> Naja wenn das schon teuer sein soll. Warum regt sich keiner über die Preise der World of Warcraft Erweiterungen auf?



Weil diese Erweiterungen deutlich mehr Inhalt haben und vollständige Addons sind. BC 2 Vietnam bringt hingegen nur fünf neue Multiplayermaps, ein paar neue Waffen und Fahrzeuge. Keine neue SP-Kampagne und btw gab es sowas früher auch mal als Patch. Umsonst. Oder begabte Leute haben neue Maps erstellt, was aber heutzutage kaum noch möglich ist... =(


----------



## Haggelo (21. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gute Frage, aber ich vertraue lieber den offiziellen Preisen von EA.




Wie gut das Ea die Preise bestimmen kann ... 


...Moment...


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Wie gut das Ea die Preise bestimmen kann ...
> 
> 
> ...Moment...



PSN wird aber es aber kaum für das Doppelte des Originalpreises verkaufen...das grenzt ja schon an Abzocke.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> PSN wird aber es aber kaum für das Doppelte des Originalpreises verkaufen...



Wie auch immer, genug OT

Von miraus zahle ich auch 70 euro für die Erweiterung.



Tp: Immernoch Diablo II


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Wie gut das Ea die Preise bestimmen kann ...



Da es ihr Produkt ist dürfen auch sie die UVP festlegen. Und ich zweifel an, dass Sony im PSN deutlich mehr verlangt für die Erweiterung als Microsoft ...


----------



## Haggelo (21. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da es ihr Produkt ist dürfen auch sie die UVP festlegen. Und ich zweifel an, dass Sony im PSN deutlich mehr verlangt für die Erweiterung als Microsoft ...



PS spiele sind generell teurer als Pc Spiele 


ach mist ich wollte ja aufhören


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> PS spiele sind generell teurer als Pc Spiele



Was daran liegt, dass Sony und MS noch zusätzlich Geld verlangen. Deshalb habe ich den Vergleich Sony - Microsoft gewählt. PS 3 - Xbox 360. Denn MS verlangt "nur" 1200 MS-Points, was wohl auch um die 15-16 Euro sind. Da ergibt es keinen Sinn, dass Sony gleich das Doppelte verlangt. Deshalb werden die 30 Euro wohl im PSN ein Fehler sein oder waren bislang nur Platzhalter.

http://www.vg247.com/2010/10/21/battlefield-bad-company-2-vietnam-to-release-for-1200-ms-points-14-99-new-trailer/ und da steht es noch einmal


----------



## Haggelo (21. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was daran liegt, dass Sony und MS noch zusätzlich Geld verlangen. Deshalb habe ich den Vergleich Sony - Microsoft gewählt. PS 3 - Xbox 360. Denn MS verlangt "nur" 1200 MS-Points, was wohl auch um die 15-16 Euro sind. Da ergibt es keinen Sinn, dass Sony gleich das Doppelte verlangt. Deshalb werden die 30 Euro wohl im PSN ein Fehler sein oder waren bislang nur Platzhalter.



Seltsamerweise verlangt Sony für einige Produkte, die es auch für Mircrosoft gibt, deutlich ( !!) mehr.
(Bsp. ''Gold Mitgliedschaft'' <> PSpremium Mitgliedschaft'', Download Games)


Wobei wir wieder bei 



> PS spiele sind generell teurer als Pc Spiele



oder von mir aus auch



> Sony Produkte sind generell teurer als Mircrosoft Produkte



wären






> Von miraus zahle ich auch 70 euro für die Erweiterung.


Immernoch


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise verlangt Sony für einige Produkte, die es auch für Mircrosoft gibt, deutlich ( !!) mehr.
> (Bsp. ''Gold Mitgliedschaft'' <> PSpremium Mitgliedschaft'', Download Games)



Dann ist das deren Sache, aber wenn EA offiziell bekannt gibt, dass die Erweiterung überall 15 Dollar kosten wird, dann wird sie auch so viel kosten. 30 Euro wären für vier Maps, 6 Fahrzeuge und 15 Waffen völlig überzogen. Die 15 Dollar stimmen schon.


----------



## Haggelo (21. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann ist das deren Sache, aber wenn EA offiziell bekannt gibt, dass die Erweiterung überall 15 Dollar kosten wird, dann wird sie auch so viel kosten. 30 Euro wären für vier Maps, 6 Fahrzeuge und 15 Waffen völlig überzogen. Die 15 Dollar stimmen schon.



Werden wir dann sehen.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2010)

Deutscher Preis für BFBC2 Vietnam: 12,99 Euro / 1200 MS Points


Kaufbar über Amazon und EA-Store, evtl. auch Steam. 

Quelle: http://twitter.com/EA_Battlefield


----------



## Chakalaker (21. Oktober 2010)

Süchtig wie ich bin wieder Vanquish


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Süchtig wie ich bin wieder Vanquish



Ab Morgen werd ichs auch Süchteln.


----------



## Sekundant (21. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir jetzt günstig Disciples 3 geschnappt (Midweek Madness bei STEAM) und als Fan des Vorgängers bin ich eigentlich soweit glücklich  Fallout 3 Vegas wäre natürlich auch noch so ein schmackhaftes Spiel, dass auf meiner Wunschliste steht. 

Würde aber auch gern mal wieder ein Adventure spielen und hab jetzt von einem Freund A New Beginning vorgeschlagen bekommen. Schaut von den Kritiken sehr gut aus und scheint von der Synchro auch besonders gut zu sein (was für ein Adventure meiner Meinung nach ein must-have ist). Jemand Erfahrungen dazu gemacht?


----------



## Undeadfire (21. Oktober 2010)

Erst vor ein paar Wochen war *Company of Heroes* im Angebot bei Steam, da hab ich es mir geholt und bin jetzt immer noch fleißig am zocken, macht richtig fun besonders der Multiplayer ;-)


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (21. Oktober 2010)

Fallout New Vegas


----------



## Tilbie (21. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Fallout New Vegas



Verschickt Amazon schon wieder früher?

Starcraft 2 & L4D2


----------



## Asayur (21. Oktober 2010)

Grotesque: Evil Heroes, ein extrem witziges Taktik RPG, das keine Gelegenheit aus lässt um einen Seitenhieb auf Genregrößen zu machen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Verschickt Amazon schon wieder früher?
> 
> Starcraft 2 & L4D2



Kann auch gut sein, dass MediaMarkt oder Gamestop oder sonst wer es schon früher im Laden hatten, ist in der letzten Zeit oft so (MoH/FIFA/PES)


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (21. Oktober 2010)

War heute bei Virtua World meinem Händler . Der hatte es schon im Regal liegen! Eventuell bekommt Österreich die Spiele etwas schneller??!!


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Oktober 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Grotesque: Evil Heroes, ein extrem witziges Taktik RPG, das keine Gelegenheit aus lässt um einen Seitenhieb auf Genregrößen zu machen ^^



Das muss ich mir anschauen! 
Der Trailer is cool.

*Spiel haben muss*


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> War heute bei Virtua World meinem Händler . Der hatte es schon im Regal liegen! Eventuell bekommt Österreich die Spiele etwas schneller??!!



Also g2play hat vor 4 Tagen angefangen die Keys zu verschicken. Die unterscheiden nicht zwischen deutschem und amerikanischem Release.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis jetzt einfach nur GEIL


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2010)

Cladun für die PSP. So geil!  Ich glaube, dazu mache ich nächste Woche mal statt nem langweiligen Blog ein ganzes Video. ^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Cladun für die PSP. So geil!  Ich glaube, dazu mache ich nächste Woche mal statt nem langweiligen Blog ein ganzes Video. ^^



Deine Blogs sind nicht langweilig 

@Topic:
TDU 2 Beta
immer noch Medal of Honor :S


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deine Blogs sind nicht langweilig


Wow. Wenn Dir das Zeug ernsthaft gefällt, wird Dir mein Video-Review die Socken wegrocken. Vielleicht wird's auch totaler Müll, aber ich will es wenigstens mal ausprobieren. 



> immer noch Medal of Honor :S


Du bist echt schmerzbefreit. Ich kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden, ob mir der langweilige Solomodus mit seinen unscharfen Texturen oder der extrem frustrierende Multiplayer-Modus mit 24 Leuten auf einer winzigen Map mehr auf den Sack geht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2010)

Hab gestern beim Kumpel MoH gespielt, leider nur die Kampagne. Und ich weiß nicht, mich erinnerte fast jede Szene sofort an Call of Duty MW :/ Sowohl der Beginn mit den Satelliten , als auch die Schusswechsel. Soll nicht heißen, dass es schlecht ist aber man erwartet doch irgendwie was neues, und das ist MoH nicht. Das Spiel zieht sich  hin, nach gut 1 1/2 Stunden hab ichs dann gelassen. 

Gut gelungen sind aber die Sounds, wie zum Beispiel der MGs oder der Flak(?) Geschütze gleich zu Beginn.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wow. Wenn Dir das Zeug ernsthaft gefällt, wird Dir mein Video-Review die Socken wegrocken. Vielleicht wird's auch totaler Müll, aber ich will es wenigstens mal ausprobieren.
> 
> 
> > Ich bin gespannt
> ...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2010)

Die Soundeffekte sind affengeil, aber die ganze Solo-Kampagne fühlt sich durchweg ganz extrem nach einer schlechten MW2-Kopie an. Nur ist die Action im Original intensiver, packender, rasanter und sieht vor allem wesentlich besser aus. Ich behaupte nicht mal, dass der Singleplayer durchweg *schlecht* ist. Der Modus unterhält für die rund 5 Stunden, die man zum Durchzocken braucht, haut aber nicht vom Hocker.

Was mich am MP stört, ist halt das extreme Gecampe und dass man direkt beim Respawn schon von irgendwelchen Scharfschützen weggeblasen wird. Und so ganz ohne Killcam ist das halt gleich doppelt nervig. Ich kapiere auch nicht, weshalb neuerdings sämtliche Shooter nur noch mit beschissenem Matchmaking und ohne dedicated servers rauskommen. Theoretisch ist das bei MoH zwar eine Option, aber die kostet Geld. Bäh!


----------



## Landerson (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe gestern mal in "The Force Unleashed 2" reingeschnuppert. Um Welten besser als der Vorgaenger.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LLIkTcc2L_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




:O EPIC SH*T


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Oktober 2010)

> Gut, der Solomodus war zwar nichts neues, noch war er besser als mach andere. Aber ich fand ihn allgemein authentischer dargestellt, als bei gewissen anderen Shootern. Und so direkt wurde am Ende Amerika nicht mal glänzender Sieger dargestellt, denn im Grunde gab es ja nicht mal einen wirklichen Sieg über die bösen, bösen Taliban.



Naja, ist es authentisch das 2 Leute ein komplettes Dorf auseinander nehmen?
Ohne auch nur einmal Alarm auszulösen.

Elite Einheit hin oder her aber die Talis müssen schon echt dumm sein wenn sie sowas nicht mitkriegen.^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Oktober 2010)

Dass die Taliban in MoH dümmer als der sprichwörtliche Eimer Schifferscheiße sind und im richtigen Leben wohl niemand just for Bock mitten in die Schusslinie rennt, unendlich respawnt oder wie eine Schießbudenfigur darauf wartet, weggerotzt zu werden, wurde ja auch schon in zig Reviews bekrittelt. 
Find's aber gut, dass das Teil nicht einfach mit dem totalen Sieg und "Hurra, Amiland r0xx0rt!" aufhört. Ist nervig genug, dass die Film- und Spieleindustrie Vietnam häufig alles andere als akkurat verarbeitet hat.  Ob es demnächst einen Film gibt, in dem Sly und Chuck Norris im Alleingang Afghanistan rocken?


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtM3PGyiQUc[/youtube]

Wird wohl nichts mit dem DE Release


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja, ist es authentisch das 2 Leute ein komplettes Dorf auseinander nehmen?
> Ohne auch nur einmal Alarm auszulösen.



Bei meiner XBOX-Fassung (Shooter auf Konsole sind der übelste Krampf und die Hölle der Gamingwelt, aber mir wurde die Version vermacht - danke Flo *g*), gibts nen lustigen Bug an der Stelle. Als ich in dem Dorf ankam, funktionierte der Trigger ("Warte dass sie sich trennen"). Ich hab nur den Typen nicht aus der Tür kommen sehen, den Alarm ausgelöst und durfte Speicherpunkt laden. Seitdem reagiert mein Partner nicht mehr auf die Trennung der Gruppe und das "Warten" zieht sich ins Unendliche. *g*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=AtM3PGyiQUc[/youtube]
> 
> Wird wohl nichts mit dem DE Release



Whoahaha wie GEIL  Muss ich mir dann irgendwie irgendwo besorgen...


----------



## Berserkius (22. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja, ist es authentisch das 2 Leute ein komplettes Dorf auseinander nehmen?
> Ohne auch nur einmal Alarm auszulösen.
> 
> Elite Einheit hin oder her aber die Talis müssen schon echt dumm sein wenn sie sowas nicht mitkriegen.^^



Ich meine damit eigentlich die Präsentation, nicht das Gameplay bzw. diese Stellen. Das kannst du btw. in jeden zweiten Shooter bemängeln.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Oktober 2010)

Fallout New Vegas - und es ist geil!!


----------



## Chakalaker (22. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Fallout New Vegas - und es ist geil!!




Das ist


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Find's aber gut, dass das Teil nicht einfach mit dem totalen Sieg und "Hurra, Amiland r0xx0rt!" aufhört. Ist nervig genug, dass die Film- und Spieleindustrie



Naja, ein wirkliches Ende ist das ja nicht.

So nach dem Motto: "Hey auf in den nächsten Ein... oh Abspann"



> in dem Sly und Chuck Norris im Alleingang Afghanistan rocken?



Wenn die echten so dumm sind wie im Spiel dann bekomm ich das auch alleine hin! :>



> Fallout New Vegas



3 fand ich besser.
(soll nicht heissen das NV schlecht ist)


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> 3 fand ich besser.
> (soll nicht heissen das NV schlecht ist)



Schon durch? Oo


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Schon durch? Oo



Nö.
Aber bin schon etwas weiter.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (23. Oktober 2010)

PES 2010 Online (PS3) 

und Metro 2033 wieder mal. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2010)

Immer noch Vanquish ...  (Ein Glück kann man die Synchro umstellen, die deutsche ist miserabel)


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (23. Oktober 2010)

New Vegas soll Anscheinend viele Bugs haben. Naja mal gucken bis Dato gabs noch keine Probleme bei mir.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> New Vegas soll Anscheinend viele Bugs haben. Naja mal gucken bis Dato gabs noch keine Probleme bei mir.



Das soll weniger haben als Fallout 3 und bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen finden können.


----------



## Reflox (23. Oktober 2010)

Noch 3 Tage bis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Oktober 2010)

Mass Effect 2, gabs bei Saturn für 15€ und da mir der erste Teil ganz gut gefiel fand ich das natürlich super.
Die Grafik ist jetzt wenigstens mal ansehnlich ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mass Effect 2, gabs bei Saturn für 15&#8364; und da mir der erste Teil ganz gut gefiel fand ich das natürlich super.
> Die Grafik ist jetzt wenigstens mal ansehnlich ^^



Ich find das Spiel viel zu Storylastig.
Zuviel gequatsche und blabla.

Deswegen Spiel ich auch kein Drakensang.
(Bzw. nur selten)



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das soll weniger haben als Fallout 3 und bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen finden können.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ToKIkw3LIoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xP


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Oktober 2010)

In der Beta gabs haufenweise Bugs, das ist hinreichend bekannt.


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> In der Beta gabs haufenweise Bugs, das ist hinreichend bekannt.



Naja, die KI ist bei mir jedenfalls noch ziemlich verbuggt.

Manchmal reagieren sie nicht oder finden den Weg nicht etc.
Das gleiche Übel wie in Fallout3. :S

Aber das wird schon.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich find das Spiel viel zu Storylastig.
> Zuviel gequatsche und blabla.



Ist halt doch ein Rollenspiel. Ich fand den ersten Gameplay- und Storytechnisch garnicht so gut - was mich fasziniert hat ist das Universum, also das Setting, was Bioware mit Mass Effect geschaffen hat. Jetzt beim zweiten Teil muss ich sagen dass das Gameplay weit besser funktioniert und auch der grafische Fortschritt lässt das Spiel sehr profitieren.
Mal sehen wie die Story so ist, der Anfang ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, sehr spannend mit dem Auftraggeber und etwas kitschig mit den verflossenen Teamkameraden.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. Oktober 2010)

ME1 war mir anfangs auch vieeeel zuviel Gelaber und ich wurde mit so vielen Hintergrundinfos zu Aliens und deren Geschichte und Traditionen beworfen, dass ich gekotzt habe! Aber wenn man sich erst mal reingefunden hat, ist es echt super und ME2 ist schlicht und ergreifend eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten. Martin Sheen als Illusive Man? Geil!


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ist halt doch ein Rollenspiel. Ich fand den ersten Gameplay- und Storytechnisch garnicht so gut - was mich fasziniert hat ist das Universum, also das Setting, was Bioware mit Mass Effect geschaffen hat. Jetzt beim zweiten Teil muss ich sagen dass das Gameplay weit besser funktioniert und auch der grafische Fortschritt lässt das Spiel sehr profitieren.
> Mal sehen wie die Story so ist, der Anfang ist eigentlich nicht schlecht, sehr spannend mit dem Auftraggeber und etwas kitschig mit den verflossenen Teamkameraden.



Story ist ja gut und schön aber wenn ich ein Spiel spiele möchte ich nicht 3 Stunden lang nur irgendwelchen Typen zuhören.
Um dann 30 Minuten etwas Action zu erleben und dann wieder 3 Stunden Laberei zu "ertragen".
Da kann ich mir auch einen Film angucken oder ein Buch lesen.

Die Mischung machts aber ist halt doch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> ME1 war mir anfangs auch vieeeel zuviel Gelaber und ich wurde mit so vielen Hintergrundinfos zu Aliens und deren Geschichte und Traditionen beworfen, dass ich gekotzt habe! Aber wenn man sich erst mal reingefunden hat, ist es echt super und ME2 ist schlicht und ergreifend eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten. Martin Sheen als Illusive Man? Geil!



Das kann ich so nur unterschreiben.
Man wird wirklich vollgeballert mit Infos zu Rassen, Schiffen, Galaxien und Historischen Ereignissen - aber wenn man sich da reinfuchst ist man erstmal überwältigt von der vielfalt und dem Einfallsreichtum und wird dann immerwieder im Spiel mit wirklich gut passenden Ereignissen überrascht. Kleine 'Eastereggs' bei denen man erstaunt ist oder schmunzeln muss wenn man die passenden Infos schon dazu gelesen hat - war schon gut.
Der zweite Teil verpackt das einfach in eine weit hübschere Hülle und ein besser funktionierendes Gameplay. Bin gespannt wies' weiter geht und wie dann der dritte Teil wird.


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2010)

Fifa 11 und ab nächstem Donnerstag/Freitag endlich(!!!!!!!) Smackdown vs Raw 2011.


----------



## Cyberratchet (23. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe den Anfang von ME1 als sehr gelugen empfunden immerhin will *ich* genau solche Dinge wissen. Wenn es mir nur um Action geht, spiele ich definitv kein Rollenspie. Übrigens gefällt mir das Gameplay vom 1.Teil auch besser, weil es sich einfach mehr wie ein Rollenspiel spielt (Fertigkeiten etc.).
Bioware hat sich solche Mühe mit dem ME-Universum gegeben ich hoffe inständig, dass es nach dem 3.Teil nicht einfach fallen gelassen wird. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt ein MMO werden, aber vielleicht kommt ja noch das ein oder andere SpinOff zustande.

Wie dem auch sei Mass Effect ist eines der besten Spiele die ich je gespielt habe, aber die ewige Nummer 1 wird wohl die Shenmue Reihe bleiben .


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin ja auch sehr für eine detaillierte Welt und "Lore" und all das, aber ME1 wirft einem das alles an den Kopf, bevor man überhaupt erst richtig eingestiegen ist. Ich mag es, wenn ich solche Details bekomme, sobald ich richtig im Spiel bin und mich auch dafür interessiere. Bei ME gibt's das alles gleich am Anfang und das war mir persönlich zu heavy.


----------



## Haggelo (23. Oktober 2010)

Die Tage Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 für ps3


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2010)

Bloodline Champions!


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bloodline Champions!


 Fick Ja!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (24. Oktober 2010)

Was wird den das RDR Zombie DLC kosten?


----------



## S.E.Lain (24. Oktober 2010)

Gerade eben "*Dark**siders: Wrath of War*" durchgespielt.
Wirklich echt empfehlenswert hat sehr viel spaß gemacht!


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2010)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Gerade eben "*Dark**siders: Wrath of War*" durchgespielt.
> Wirklich echt empfehlenswert hat sehr viel spaß gemacht!



Ich find das reisen extrem lästig.
Und mir fehlen noch 2 Rüstungsteile habe aber schon jede Truhe abgeklappert. >.<


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Was wird den das RDR Zombie DLC kosten?



Wenn du es in Xbox Live Punkten kaufst: 800 Punkte = 9.90.

Die CD kostet aber 29.90.


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

V-V-V-V-V-V VANQUISH <3
Ich liebe es so *-*
Auch wenn es etwas zu kurz ist, aber es macht so extrem Spaß !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn du es in Xbox Live Punkten kaufst: 800 Punkte = 9.90.
> 
> Die CD kostet aber 29.90.



Wooooooooooooooot ? So sehr ich RDR liebe, 30 € gebe ich dafür nicht aus.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Oktober 2010)

Wings of Prey. Simulationen und geschichtliche Kämpfe interessieren mich nicht die Bohne, aber ich ballere gerne mit schöner Grafik Sachen vom Himmel.


----------



## Haggelo (24. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> V-V-V-V-V-V VANQUISH <3
> Ich liebe es so *-*
> Auch wenn es etwas zu kurz ist, aber es macht so extrem Spaß !



Das Spiel das epileptische Anfälle verursacht ?


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Das Spiel das epileptische Anfälle verursacht ?


jop 
Aber so schlimm ist es jetzt auch nich ^^ ich habs 2x am stueckdurch gespielt weil es so geil (&kurz...) war, ohne jeglichen Anfall


----------



## Haggelo (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich war in 3 Geschäften (MM,etc.pp.usw.)

Und in JEDEM war Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 KOMPLETT ausverkauft, nichtmal im Lager hatten die noch 1-2 Exemplare........

Ich werde es die Tage nochmal woanders versuchen. 

( nein, ich möchte es mir nicht bestellen)


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ich war in 3 Geschäften (MM,etc.pp.usw.)
> 
> Und in JEDEM war Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 KOMPLETT ausverkauft, nichtmal im Lager hatten die noch 1-2 Exemplare........
> 
> ...



Wieso nicht? Ist einfacher, schneller und billiger.


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Ist einfacher, schneller und billiger.





Schneller ist es schonmal nicht, außer man muss sich erstmal su dem Dickicht rauskämpfen. Einfacher und billiger? Je nachdem


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Schneller ist es schonmal nicht, außer man muss sich erstmal su dem Dickicht rauskämpfen. Einfacher und billiger? Je nachdem



Wenn er es in 3 Geschäften nicht gefunden hat und erst "die Tage" woanders danach schaut ist es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit schneller.
Günstiger sollte es sowieso sein wenn man nicht grade wien totaler Blindfisch einfach iwo bestellt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Schneller ist es schonmal nicht, außer man muss sich erstmal su dem Dickicht rauskämpfen. Einfacher und billiger? Je nachdem


Naja, manche Märkte bekommen meist 1-2x pro Woche ne Lieferung und da Haggelo meinte, dass es das da überall nicht gab wäre Internet in dem Fall unter Umständen sogar schneller.


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wenn er es in 3 Geschäften nicht gefunden hat und erst "die Tage" woanders danach schaut ist es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit schneller.
> Günstiger sollte es sowieso sein wenn man nicht grade wien totaler Blindfisch einfach iwo bestellt.





Ja okay, in seinem Fall wahrscheinlich schon. Aber wenn ich zum MM oder Saturn fahr' hab ich das Spiel noch am selben Tag und das kann man nicht von Versandshops behaupten ;D Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich benutze beides oft, bevorzuge aber den Laden.


----------



## Haggelo (25. Oktober 2010)

ich hatte bis jetzt noch nicht das Problem, dass ein Geschäft einen Artikel, den ich mir kaufen möchte nicht hat .


Ich versuche es heute mal in nem Geschäft auf dem Land, wenn nicht werde ich es mir wohl oder übel doch bestellen müssen .


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Einfacher und billiger? Je nachdem



Billiger in den meisten Fällen, zudem Amazon mit MM und Saturn locker mithalten kann in Sachen Angebotspreise. Und in seinen Fall kostet dieses Naruto-Spiel auf Amazon entweder 51 Euro (xbox 360) bzw. 54 Euro (PlayStation 3). Ich denke nicht, dass Media Markt bzw. Saturn oder ein anderer Markt deutlich unter diesem Preis liegt, kann mich aber auch irren.

@ Topic:
Bloodline Champions.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Oktober 2010)

Immernoch Fallout New Vegas. Dieses Spiel ist einfach klasse!! Mods werden keine benötigt (spiele jedenfalls ohne) und es hat (bis jetzt jedenfalls keine gefunden) keine Bugs! Geile Geschichte usw usw


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Immernoch Fallout New Vegas. Dieses Spiel ist einfach klasse!! Mods werden keine benötigt (spiele jedenfalls ohne) und es hat (bis jetzt jedenfalls keine gefunden) keine Bugs! Geile Geschichte usw usw



Ich weiss nicht wieso aber bei mir hat aufeinmal die langweile eingesetzt. Seitdem verstaubt das Spiel in der Ecke. :/


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Oktober 2010)

schon?^^ Hast du FO3 gespielt? Wie hat dir das gefallen?


----------



## Ogil (25. Oktober 2010)

Ebenso Fallout New Vegas. Ich finde es noch ein Stueck besser als das schon tolle Fallout3. Leider sind mir aber schon eine Reihe Fehler ueber (bzw. besser durch) den Weg gelaufen. Vor allem NPCs/Monster die irgendwo in der Landschaft steckten oder beim Bewegen irgendwo haengen blieben. Bisher nix was mich am Weiterspielen oder Beenden von Quests behindert hat - aber trotzdem aergerlich.


----------



## Dominau (25. Oktober 2010)

Hellgate London <3


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> schon?^^ Hast du FO3 gespielt? Wie hat dir das gefallen?



Das ist das Problem FO3 habe genossen undzwar jede Sekunde.

Glaube eine Spielzeit von 120 Stunden.
Dann wurde es langsam fad weil keine Quest mehr zu finden waren und man alles weggeballert hat.

Keine Ahnung warum mir Fallout NV nicht gefällt.
Ist ja eigent. das selbe. :/


----------



## Reflox (25. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wooooooooooooooot ? So sehr ich RDR liebe, 30 € gebe ich dafür nicht aus.



Naja, ich weiss nicht mehr. Kann sein dass es billiger ist. Aber bedenke. Dämonenpferde und Zombiepferde. Zombieh*ren und Zombiecowboys. Zombiebären Zombiepumas. Zombie-John und Zombie-Abigail. 

Weihwasser als Waffe. Genau wie die Fackel und die Donnerbüchse.

Mystische Wesen, (Gerüchten zufolge sogar nen Werwolf.)


*mit der Taschenuhr vor den Augen rumwedel*


----------



## Chakalaker (25. Oktober 2010)

Lotro 
Naja ich bin es am testen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiss nicht mehr. Kann sein dass es billiger ist. Aber bedenke. Dämonenpferde und Zombiepferde. Zombieh*ren und Zombiecowboys. Zombiebären Zombiepumas. Zombie-John und Zombie-Abigail.
> 
> Weihwasser als Waffe. Genau wie die Fackel und die Donnerbüchse.
> 
> ...



Mal schauen, vielleicht hol ich mirs auch doch noch 


BTT: Zur Zeit immer noch Vanquiiiiisssschh


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Oktober 2010)

Hat noch jemand Maus Lags in Fallout New Vegas? Hab sowas auch in Bioshock 2. Selbst wenn ich die Einstellungen auf das Niedrigste stelle, gehen die Mauslags nicht weg.


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Maus Lags in Fallout New Vegas? Hab sowas auch in Bioshock 2. Selbst wenn ich die Einstellungen auf das Niedrigste stelle, gehen die Mauslags nicht weg.



Beschreibe doch bitte mal Maus laggs. 
Kann mir da drunter zuviel vorstellen.^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (25. Oktober 2010)

RDR Undead Nightmare


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Beschreibe doch bitte mal Maus laggs.
> Kann mir da drunter zuviel vorstellen.^^



Maus reagiert langsam. Kaum zu merken als Beobachter, doch als Spieler merkt man das sofort.


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Maus reagiert langsam. Kaum zu merken als Beobachter, doch als Spieler merkt man das sofort.



Also ich hab eine wirklich !kurze! verzögerung.

Selbst wenn die FPS bei 60 liegen.


----------



## tschilpi (25. Oktober 2010)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Starcraft 2 & L4D2


This.
L4D2 mit Freunden rockt. (Mittlerweile haben es sich 7 meiner Kollegen gekauft. oO)


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Oktober 2010)

tschilpi schrieb:


> This.
> L4D2 mit Freunden rockt. (Mittlerweile haben es sich 7 meiner Kollegen gekauft. oO)



Ich frag mich was alle daran so gut finden.
Ist einfach nur sturres durchballern.

Mit keine Ahnung GLAUBE 4-5 versch. Waffen.

Aber jedem das seine^^.


----------



## Fauzi (26. Oktober 2010)

Frage und Antwort in 2 Zeilen vorzufinden :>



> Ich frag mich was alle daran so gut finden.
> Ist einfach nur sturres durchballern.




Dazu kommen diese scheiss Witches!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (26. Oktober 2010)

L4D 1+2 sind schon sau geile Spiele aber auch nur wenn man mit Freunden Spielt.  Am Spaßigsten ist es wenn man auf Experte Spielt und den Tank zwecks Erfolg alleine Probiert.


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2010)

DEATHSPAAAAAAAAANK
für PC


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2010)

Überlege grad, ob ich mir Red Faction 2 - Guerrilla bei Steam kaufe... ist grad im Angebot für 5(!) € ...


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Überlege grad, ob ich mir Red Faction 2 - Guerrilla bei Steam kaufe... ist grad im Angebot für 5(!) € ...



Ich fand es ziemlich langweilig.

Aber für 5€ würd ichs mir auch noch holen.^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Oktober 2010)

Adventure Quest Worlds. Neuer Levelcap, Birthday Event, Mogloween... yaaaaay!


----------



## Tardok (26. Oktober 2010)

L4D 2...seits im Sonderangebot bei Steam war hats ja iw auch jeder


----------



## Chakalaker (26. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> DEATHSPAAAAAAAAANK
> für PC



& ist es gut?


----------



## tschilpi (26. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was alle daran so gut finden.
> Ist einfach nur sturres durchballern.
> 
> Mit keine Ahnung GLAUBE 4-5 versch. Waffen.
> ...


Zusammen machts halt Spass. Alleine ist es wirklich sturres durchballern, ja. 
Aber dieses Gefühl wenn man auf Experte spielt und dann zusammenhält um die Kampagne zu schaffen, sich abspricht, schliesslich erscheinen 1000 Zombies man metzelt sich durch, nur 2 überleben und und... Das ist halt toll. ^^


----------



## Zonalar (26. Oktober 2010)

Was spielt ihr gerade?

Spielen? WIR SIND HIER IM KRIEG!


----------



## Dominau (26. Oktober 2010)

Champions Online :>


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> & ist es gut?



Nach den ersten 84 Minuten: Ja, spaßig und witzig. Grafik ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber passt zum Stil des Spiels =)


----------



## Haggelo (26. Oktober 2010)

Ultimate Ninja Storm 2


----------



## Asayur (26. Oktober 2010)

Civ, geniales Spiel, wenn die Partien auch etwas länger gehen (steck schon seit knapp 3 Uhr auf ner kleinen (!) Karte *gg*)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Grad Titan Quest + Addon für ein bisschen mehr als 2 € bei Steam gekauft, mal schauen...


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Oktober 2010)

hat jemande die demo von force unleashed 2 gespielt? ist das game wirklich nur eine "level erweiterung" für den 1. teil?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> hat jemande die demo von force unleashed 2 gespielt? ist das game wirklich nur eine "level erweiterung" für den 1. teil?



Die Demo ist jetzt nicht die größte, und ein Spiel nur danach zu beurteilen ist falsch. Mir macht die Demo jedenfalls ne Menge Spaß, das Game werde ich mir zu 100% holen.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die Demo ist jetzt nicht die größte, und ein Spiel nur danach zu beurteilen ist falsch. Mir macht die Demo jedenfalls ne Menge Spaß, das Game werde ich mir zu 100% holen.



habs mir auch schon vorbestellt...aber ich kann nicht noch so einen bitter bösen absturtz ertragen wie mafia 2.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Im Endeffekt ist es doch eh das gleiche, vom Spielprinzip her. Ist ja God of War 1,2 und 3 auch. Aber es muss halt gut inszeniert werden, und da bin ich gespannt drauf.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CHAbHz8iYHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es SO süchtig macht. Mir fehlt ein Multiplayermodus :/


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist es doch eh das gleiche, vom Spielprinzip her. Ist ja God of War 1,2 und 3 auch. Aber es muss halt gut inszeniert werden, und da bin ich gespannt drauf.



stimmt...kommt halt drauf an mit was für erwartungen du daher kommst. hoffe aber trotzdem das es ein paar überraschungen bereit hält.


----------



## Gwynny (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi!

Also derzeit spiele ich folgende Games:

World of Warcraft (wer hätte das gedacht :-P) - Das ultimative MMORPG, ohne Worte
Dragon Age (PS3) - Einfach genial interaktiv
Final Fantasy XIII (PS3) - Fan der ganzen Reihe (außer der Online-Versionen)
Vandal Hearts (PS) - Einfach ein gutes altes Strategiespiel :-)

uvm. meine Güte ich zocke fast alles auf einmal :-)
Dafür nicht jeden Tag und stundenlang...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Sam_Fischer (27. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (27. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es SO süchtig macht. Mir fehlt ein Multiplayermodus :/



Die XBox360-Version hat sowohl Coop als auch VS. - und noch ein paar Features mehr welche besser sind als bei der PC-Version. Aergerlich sowas...

Ansonsten: Spiel noch immer Fallout: New Vegas und immer mal ein wenig Darkfall...


----------



## Haggelo (27. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist es doch eh das gleiche, vom Spielprinzip her. Ist ja God of War 1,2 und 3 auch. Aber es muss halt gut inszeniert werden, und da bin ich gespannt drauf.




Ein Schlag in die Weichteile für jeden Star Wars Fan.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ist ärgerlich. Vor allem, weil ich mir nur wegen Plants vs Zombies sicherlich keine XBox360 kaufen werde


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ein Schlag in die Weichteile für jeden Star Wars Fan.



Ich bin selbst ein riesen Star Wars-Fan. 

Mir ging es bloß ums Spielprinzip von TFU2. Denn das wird nicht anders sein als das von TFU Teil 1. Ist ja bei God of War auch so, trotzdem ist es so erfolgreich eben wegen dieser Inszenierung. Jeder Teil schaut anders aus, denn 3 Mal an nem Titanen hoch klettern oder gegen Zeus kämpfen ist auch nicht so aufregenden.

Bei Star Wars ist es ne andere Sache. Fast jeder Mensch weiß, worum es dort geht. Und ich finde, dass TFU das Star Wars Universum quasi "neu" erfunden hat mit einer tollen Geschichte, die meiner Meinung nach auch verfilmt werden sollte. Denn Starkiller ist einfach sau cool.


----------



## Nivâ (27. Oktober 2010)

Mal wieder zum Thema zurück:

Ich spiele gerade nach langem mal wieder mein altes Mario N64 durch und ich muss sagen, ich will dieses Spiel nicht missen. Es ist einfach von der Gesamtaufmachen und den Aufgaben her genau das richtige für mich.


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst ein riesen Star Wars-Fan.
> 
> Mir ging es bloß ums Spielprinzip von TFU2. Denn das wird nicht anders sein als das von TFU Teil 1. Ist ja bei God of War auch so, trotzdem ist es so erfolgreich eben wegen dieser Inszenierung. Jeder Teil schaut anders aus, denn 3 Mal an nem Titanen hoch klettern oder gegen Zeus kämpfen ist auch nicht so aufregenden.
> 
> Bei Star Wars ist es ne andere Sache. Fast jeder Mensch weiß, worum es dort geht. Und ich finde, dass TFU das Star Wars Universum quasi "neu" erfunden hat mit einer tollen Geschichte, die meiner Meinung nach auch verfilmt werden sollte. Denn Starkiller ist einfach sau cool.



Nur das die Lichtschwertkämpfe lediglich "ok" sind und allgemein die Macht so dermaßen übertrieben ist...


----------



## Kaldreth (27. Oktober 2010)

Als ich Montag Fallout New Vegas für 40 € bei Saturn gesehen hab konnte ich nicht vorbei gehen . Also spiele ich im Moment Fable II und wenn meine Freundin den Fernseher blockiert New Vegas


----------



## Haggelo (27. Oktober 2010)

Ahja lol


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Als ich Montag Fallout New Vegas für 40 € bei Saturn gesehen hab konnte ich nicht vorbei gehen . Also spiele ich im Moment Fable II und wenn meine Freundin den Fernseher blockiert New Vegas



Ist das nicht scheisse Fallout cut zu spielen? Würde mir persönlich 0 Spaß machen...


----------



## Chakalaker (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Enslaved Demo, ist ein cooles Spiel, werd's mir wohl zulegen.


----------



## Seph018 (27. Oktober 2010)

Na toll jetzt hat Buffed meinen Tee ausgekippt. 
Btt: Dragon Age uuuuuuuund Dead Rising 2


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Oktober 2010)

The force unleashed 2

da es gestern noch gekommen ist musst ichs natürlich gleich installieren und antesten.
die story ist auf jedenfall gut erzählt bei den zwischen sequenzen hat man das gefühl einen film zu schauen was 
mir sehr gefällt.
das gameplay ist genau so gut wie im ersten teil wenn nicht noch etwas besser durch die neuerung wie eben dual lichtschwert.

ich weiss nicht in welchem level ich grad bin oder wieviele ich schon gemacht habe will da auch nicht zuviel verraten.
aber bis jetzt ist das spiel sein geld wert.

hab sogar schon einen "hassmob" an den ich nach den ersten paar levels schon mit folgender einstellung herangehe. 
"das verdammte ding ist wohl ihr lieblings mob"

ansonsten find ich geil des man die bosse "bis jetzt" nie einfach nur mit draufplügeln killen kann...es braucht immer irgend eine strategie.


----------



## Kaldreth (28. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ist das nicht scheisse Fallout cut zu spielen? Würde mir persönlich 0 Spaß machen...



Fall viel beschissener ist, ist dass Fallout vorher total an mir vorbei gelaufen ist. Fallout 3 werd ich wohl im Anschluss spielen! Es war einfach ein Spontankauf und für 40 € hätte ich bestimmt keine uncut Version aus Österreich bekommen!


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

champions online. das spiel ist echt gut, bin echt am überlegen ob ich es mir 
zu weinachten holen soll :>
aber erstmal schauen wie forsaken world so ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> The force unleashed 2



NEEEEEEEED :O

Werde es mir erst nachher zulegen, aber da ich Vanquish aus zeitlichen Gründen auch noch nicht durch habe, wirds eng...

Ähhh Wayne


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ist das nicht scheisse Fallout cut zu spielen? Würde mir persönlich 0 Spaß machen...



Ich bitte dich... fünf minuten surfen und es ist uncut... da es die selbe Engine wie F3 ist wird vermutlich auch der selbe Trick funktionieren...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2010)

In jedem Laden war Star Wars TFU2 ausverkauft, so ein Dreck.


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> In jedem Laden war Star Wars TFU2 ausverkauft, so ein Dreck.



das ist kacke!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> das ist kacke!



kannste laut sagen wobei ich sogar denke, dass sie es gestern schon im Laden hatten, denn ich war heute um 12 Uhr da und die 4 großen Geschäfte (Karstadt, MM, Saturn und Gamestop) hatten es nicht mehr. So ein Dreck.


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2010)

Smackdown vs Raw 2011 - Installiert noch auf Xbox - in HD (Hd kabel gekauft *freu*)


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> kannste laut sagen wobei ich sogar denke, dass sie es gestern schon im Laden hatten, denn ich war heute um 12 Uhr da und die 4 großen Geschäfte (Karstadt, MM, Saturn und Gamestop) hatten es nicht mehr. So ein Dreck.



aber sieh's positiv, so kannst du das andere game zu ende spielen und dann mit tfu2 starten.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Oktober 2010)

So hab Fallout: NV nun durch und muss sagen es ist wirklich ein grandioses Spiel.
Der Einstieg ist zwar etwas holprig, beeindruckt nicht wirklich aber nach soblad man dann endlich in Vegas angekommen ist nimmt die Handlung deutlich fahrt auf.
Und ich bin pünktlich fertig geworden. Morgen kommt Fable 3!!!
Dann grab ich mich ein und tauch auch erstmal 2 Wochen nicht wieder auf.


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> So hab Fallout: NV nun durch und muss sagen es ist wirklich ein grandioses Spiel.
> Der Einstieg ist zwar etwas holprig, beeindruckt nicht wirklich aber nach soblad man dann endlich in Vegas angekommen ist nimmt die Handlung deutlich fahrt auf.
> Und ich bin pünktlich fertig geworden. Morgen kommt Fable 3!!!
> Dann grab ich mich ein und tauch auch erstmal 2 Wochen nicht wieder auf.



Hast du nur die Mainquest gespielt oder wieso bist du schon durch?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hast du nur die Mainquest gespielt oder wieso bist du schon durch?



Hab knapp 80 Stunden aufem Zähler
Ja ich hab die letzten Tage ein wenig zu viel Zeit gehabt...


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> So hab Fallout: NV nun durch und muss sagen es ist wirklich ein grandioses Spiel.
> Der Einstieg ist zwar etwas holprig, beeindruckt nicht wirklich aber nach soblad man dann endlich in Vegas angekommen ist nimmt die Handlung deutlich fahrt auf.
> Und ich bin pünktlich fertig geworden. Morgen kommt Fable 3!!!
> Dann grab ich mich ein und tauch auch erstmal 2 Wochen nicht wieder auf.



Dann muss ich mich wohl doch nochmal bis Vegas "durchquälen" mal sehen obs dann wieder spassiger wird.


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> The force unleashed 2



Schade, dass es nur fünf Stunden lang ist und in einigen Tests bislang eher mäßig beurteilt wurde. Damit ist das Spiel für mich vorerst gestorben und ich hoffe weiterhin auf ein Jedi Knight IV, das zumindest noch für richtige Lichtschwertkämpfe stand =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Schade, dass es nur fünf Stunden lang ist und in einigen Tests bislang eher mäßig beurteilt wurde. Damit ist das Spiel für mich vorerst gestorben und ich hoffe weiterhin auf ein Jedi Knight IV, das zumindest noch für richtige Lichtschwertkämpfe stand =)



5 Stunden !? Das wäre mir eindeutig zu wenig, ich fand TFU1 eigentlich schon ein wenig zu kurz, naja mal schauen. Noch hab ichs nicht...


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 5 Stunden !?



Jop, zumindest laut verschiedenen Testberichten. Verwundert mich aber nicht...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jop, zumindest laut verschiedenen Testberichten. Verwundert mich aber nicht...



Dann werden sie es wieder mit DLCs vollpumpen. Also so langsam ändere ich meine Meinung... 

Fallout NV soll ja ganz gut sein. Hab noch nie irgend nen Teil von der Reihe gespielt, mal schauen.


----------



## Sekundant (28. Oktober 2010)

Fallout Vegas ist auf jeden Fall ein Pflichttitel für mich und kanns kaum erwarten, es in die Finger zu kriegen. Bin im Moment aber leider bisschen knapp bei Kasse und muss mich mit Fallout 3 derweil begnügen ><


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Oktober 2010)

Kauf es dir aber bitte bitte bitte nicht als Cut, das ist total kot (außerdem ist die englische synchro 10000x besser).


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Kauf es dir aber bitte bitte bitte nicht als Cut, das ist total kot (außerdem ist die englische synchro 10000x besser).




YES! Immer ungeschnitten und im Originalton! Es sei denn, man zockt grad irgendein Spiel aus Russland, aber sooo viele tolle Games haben die eh nicht. 
Die deutschen Synchronsprecher können in Spielen in den allermeisten Fällen nicht gegen die US-Sprecher anstinken und Games sind der beste Grund, endlich mal englisch zu lernen. Wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert, da muss man net immer ballermannmäßig unter sich bleiben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2010)

Ah ok das wollte ich noch Fragen, ist auch die englische Sprachversion in Fallout NV enthalten ? (PS3-Version)


----------



## Healor (28. Oktober 2010)

Ausgegraben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Ausgegraben:






Geniales Spiel!


----------



## Healor (28. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Geniales Spiel!



Total! An dem Spiel gibt es nichts, was ich bemängeln könnte. Solche Strategiespiele fehlen mir heutzutage einfach.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Total! An dem Spiel gibt es nichts, was ich bemängeln könnte. Solche Strategiespiele fehlen mir heutzutage einfach.




Ich habe Giacomo gelieebt! Genial der Typ!



B2T:

Das was der Großteil von euch auch zockt: FallOut New Vegas


----------



## Healor (28. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich habe Giacomo gelieebt! Genial der Typ!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, spiel auch immer nur Vinci. Hat einfach Style 

Das "normale" Rise of Nations ist auch super. Besonders der Welteroberungsmodus. Werd ich danach dann wieder Zocken.


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2010)

Call of Duty + United Offensive

Das beste CoD bis heute... <3


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Oktober 2010)

Dungeon Siege auf der PSP bis Patapon 3 endlich kommt.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Call of Duty + United Offensive
> 
> Das beste CoD bis heute... <3



Jap, vorallem auch Multiplayertechnisch das mit Abstand beste.
Derzeit immernoch Mass Effect 2. Hab lange kein so gutes Spiel in den Fingern gehabt.


----------



## Razyl (28. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Jap, vorallem auch Multiplayertechnisch das mit Abstand beste.



Word!


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Oktober 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Ausgegraben:



Sowas ähnliches wie AoE und co. oder?


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ah ok das wollte ich noch Fragen, ist auch die englische Sprachversion in Fallout NV enthalten ? (PS3-Version)



Ist sie, aber wenn du es sowieso auf englisch spielen willst dann musst du es dir umso mehr uncut kaufen!


----------



## Crucial² (29. Oktober 2010)

*Momentan:*
Starcraft 2 
*
Nebenbei ein bisschen:*
Counterstrike:Source, Call of Duty 4
*
Bald:*
Call of Duty: Black Ops


*Hoffe letzteres kann meine Erwartungen erfüllen. Bei CoD6 wurden einfach zu viele Fehler gemacht: Zu mächtige (und dadurch nervige) Killstreak-Belohnungen. Maps welche keinen ordentlichen (eSport tauglichen) Spielfluss erlauben. Unbalancierte Waffen die Teilweise absolut keinen Skill benötigen und Matchmaking Server die einen zur Weißglut treiben.*


----------



## Haggelo (29. Oktober 2010)

Bin gerade etwas enttäuscht über die magere Story und Spieldauer von The Force Unleashed II....

Hatte es in 3 std durch.


aber trotzdem ein tolles Game


----------



## Kaldreth (29. Oktober 2010)

Das wäre mir eindeutig zu kurz! Würde mich sehr stören, wenn ich über 50 € ausgeben würde und es in ein paar Stunden durch hätte! Finde das eine Frechheit!


----------



## Haggelo (29. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Das wäre mir eindeutig zu kurz! Würde mich sehr stören, wenn ich über 50 € ausgeben würde und es in ein paar Stunden durch hätte! Finde das eine Frechheit!



Ich bin ein Star Wars Fan ( siehe Titel) ich darf mich nicht beschweren 

und will ich auch garnicht, da ich mich über JEDES Star Wars spiel freue, außer den Clone-Wars Müll.


----------



## Kaldreth (29. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt hab mir gerade überlegt, dass 3 - 4 Stunden Spielzeit perfekt sind! Ich leih es mir nächste Woche einfach aus der Videothek, spiel es an einem Abend durch und bring es zurück! 2 € ist mir das Spiel sicherlich wert!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Stimmt hab mir gerade überlegt, dass 3 - 4 Stunden Spielzeit perfekt sind! Ich leih es mir nächste Woche einfach aus der Videothek, spiel es an einem Abend durch und bring es zurück! 2 &#8364; ist mir das Spiel sicherlich wert!



Habs mir auch grad ausgeliehen, werde es heute Abend schnell durchspielen und morgen zurück bringen. Echt eine Schande, dass es nur ~ 5 Std. Spielzeit hat, hoffentlich sind diese wenigstens "mindfucking"  .

Ne Frage, enthält Fallout NV auch das englische Sprachpaket oder nur das Deutsche ? Will mir die PS3-Version evtl. morgen holen, aber da die Synchro nicht grade toll sein soll...


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Habs mir auch grad ausgeliehen, werde es heute Abend schnell durchspielen und morgen zurück bringen. Echt eine Schande, dass es nur ~ 5 Std. Spielzeit hat, hoffentlich sind diese wenigstens "mindfucking"  .



also ich hab ca. 6-7 stunden gebraucht werde es aber sicher nochmal auf "entfesselt" durchspielen da die stufe nicht von anfang an freigegeben ist.
das spiel ist durch aus 69 CHF wert, denn es gab einige moment die mich überrascht / begeistert haben.
eine bewertung von unter 80% ist nicht realistisch auch oder gerade wenn man tfu 1 gespielt hat.

may the force blow your mind!


----------



## Haggelo (29. Oktober 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> also ich hab ca. 6-7 stunden gebraucht



Was?!

hab auf Schwer 3 std gebraucht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Was?!
> 
> hab auf Schwer 3 std gebraucht



Bist ja auch ein Nerd


----------



## Haggelo (29. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bist ja auch ein Nerd



Ah stimmt, da war ja was.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Oktober 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *Hoffe letzteres kann meine Erwartungen erfüllen. Bei CoD6 wurden einfach zu viele Fehler gemacht: Zu mächtige (und dadurch nervige) Killstreak-Belohnungen. Maps welche keinen ordentlichen (eSport tauglichen) Spielfluss erlauben. Unbalancierte Waffen die Teilweise absolut keinen Skill benötigen und Matchmaking Server die einen zur Weißglut treiben.*



Ich bin sicher das Spiel wird ein Flopp. Blizzard hätte nachträglich dedicated Server bei CoD6 machen können aber sie haben es nicht, weil es sie nicht interessiert, ob das Spiel spielbar ist. Nur, ob es verkaufbar ist.


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Was?!
> 
> hab auf Schwer 3 std gebraucht



jo das ist schon schnell...hats dir den wenigstens gefallen?


----------



## Haggelo (29. Oktober 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> jo das ist schon schnell...hats dir den wenigstens gefallen?





> Ich bin ein Star Wars Fan ( siehe Titel) ich darf mich nicht beschweren
> 
> und will ich auch garnicht, da ich mich über JEDES Star Wars spiel freue, außer den Clone-Wars Müll.



Also .... Ja


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Oktober 2010)

gut dann lass ich das flamen :-)


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2010)

Tja, TFU 2 ist erst einmal ganz für mich gestorben. Maximal als 10 Euro Titel. Die Wertungen weltweit sprechen Bände... Naja, nach Arcania und MoH der nächste Titel, der nicht die großen Erwartungen füllen kann. Schade, aber mal sehen wie es Black Ops ergeht :S


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2010)

Age of Empires Online
Die Siedler Online

Und Jade Empire. Das ist aber nicht sonderlich gut gealtert und ich habe Zweifel, dass ich mich ins Spiel einfinden werde. Mag den Look nicht, mag die Steuerung nicht, die Story haut mich bisher auch nicht vom Hocker... als das Teil noch aktuell war, hätte es mich sicher eher begeistert.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Age of Empires Online
> Die Siedler Online
> 
> Und Jade Empire. Das ist aber nicht sonderlich gut gealtert und ich habe Zweifel, dass ich mich ins Spiel einfinden werde. Mag den Look nicht, mag die Steuerung nicht, die Story haut mich bisher auch nicht vom Hocker... als das Teil noch aktuell war, hätte es mich sicher eher begeistert.



Das Ding rockt alleine schon wegen der endgeilen Atmosphäre.
Ausserdem steh ich auf asiatische Kampf-spiele/filme 

Und CoD: BO wird garantiert nen saumäßig beschissenen MP haben...ich predige es schon seit der erste Trailer gezeigt wurde und bin zu 99% überzeugt das meine Befürchtung eintreffen wird.
Es gibt einfach im Moment nichts was CoD 4 in Sachen eSport Tauglichkeit das Wasser reichen kann.
Ich setze all meine Hoffnungen in Homefront.


----------



## The Paladin (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe (Anlässlich meines Geburtstages gestern) einen Libro Gutschein bekommen (50 &#8364. Ich habe Fallout New Vegas durchgespielt und bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Spiel. Jemand Tipps für mich was ich mir kaufen soll? Ich weiß nicht einmal was es so für Neuerscheinungen gibt (Außer Fallout: NV, aber dass habe ich als Geschenk gekriegt).

Edit: Ich spiele nur auf den Computer, ich habe keine dieser Neumodischen Konsolen und bin glücklich damit ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du Xbox oder PS3 dein Eigen nennst, kauf dir Enslaved.
Ist wirklich ein unheimlich tolles Spiel geworden.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Oktober 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich habe (Anlässlich meines Geburtstages gestern) einen Libro Gutschein bekommen (50 €). Ich habe Fallout New Vegas durchgespielt und bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Spiel. Jemand Tipps für mich was ich mir kaufen soll? Ich weiß nicht einmal was es so für Neuerscheinungen gibt (Außer Fallout: NV, aber dass habe ich als Geschenk gekriegt).
> 
> Edit: Ich spiele nur auf den Computer, ich habe keine dieser Neumodischen Konsolen und bin glücklich damit ^^



Wart bis am 9.11.2010 und kaufe Call of duty Black Ops


----------



## The Paladin (29. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wart bis am 9.11.2010 und kaufe Call of duty Black Ops



Danke für den Tipp, aber ich spiele nur CoD Teile die im 2ten Weltkrieg spielen. Oh ja, ich bin wählerisch was Spiele betrifft da ich mir nicht jeden Tag ein neues Spiel kaufen kann/will.


----------



## Haggelo (29. Oktober 2010)

Leg noch 150 drauf, dann kannst du dir ne Xbox360 oder Ps3 holen und damit die richtig tollen Spiele spielen .

UNS, RCR, Enslaved, etc


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Das Ding rockt alleine schon wegen der endgeilen Atmosphäre.
> Ausserdem steh ich auf asiatische Kampf-spiele/filme
> 
> Und CoD: BO wird garantiert nen saumäßig beschissenen MP haben...ich predige es schon seit der erste Trailer gezeigt wurde und bin zu 99% überzeugt das meine Befürchtung eintreffen wird.
> ...



Alte Eastern-Movies ziehe ich mir auch noch ab und zu rein, aber Jade Empire ist mir entschieden zu wenig Bruce Lee und zu viel Tiger & Dragon, wenn Du verstehst, was ich meine. 

Ich fand, abgesehen von den Cheatern und dem beschissenen Matchmaking, den MP in MW2 spaßig und dementsprechend freue ich mich tierisch auf BO. Sagt mir wesentlich eher zu als beispielsweise MoH. Und für eSports fühle ich mich zu alt und ich bin auch nicht teamfähig.  Meine CS-Zeiten sind lang vorbei.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Alte Eastern-Movies ziehe ich mir auch noch ab und zu rein, aber Jade Empire ist mir entschieden zu wenig Bruce Lee und zu viel Tiger & Dragon, wenn Du verstehst, was ich meine.
> 
> Ich fand, abgesehen von den Cheatern und dem beschissenen Matchmaking, den MP in MW2 spaßig und dementsprechend freue ich mich tierisch auf BO. Sagt mir wesentlich eher zu als beispielsweise MoH. Und für eSports fühle ich mich zu alt und ich bin auch nicht teamfähig.  Meine CS-Zeiten sind lang vorbei.



Naja ich mag Bruce Lee, Tiger & Dragon, Hero usw. I-wie zieht mich alles aus der Ecke magisch an.
Ausserdem oute ich mich jetzt mal als ganz großer Jackie Chan Fan 
Besonderes seine älteren Filme sind auf eine trashige Weise genial. Denn es ist bewusster Trash und sowas find ich immer großartig^^
Letztens lief nochmal "Meister aller Klassen" im Fernsehen...ich liebe diesen Film einfach abgöttisch.

Zu CoD
Mein Problem ist nicht das ich es nicht anständig im Clan zocken kann (ich bin bei weitem kein Clan-Mensch) sondern das keine anständige Balance gegeben ist.
In CoD 4 konntest du mit Skill in Search & Destroy alleine ein Team mit 5 Gegner ausschalten.
In CoD 6 sind solche Aktionen einfach nur pures Glück und haben nichts mehr mit Können zu tun.
Man kommt auf den Server, spawnt - Zack! Predator...ins Gesicht.
Respawn - Bäm! AC-130 aus ner Vorratskiste knackt dich um
Respawn - Ratter! Gay 18 Akimbo Schwuchtel nuked dich um
Esc - Spiel verlassen

Es nervt mich einfach nichts für den Tod zu können.
Wenn ich schon sterbe dann wenigstens im Bewusstsein richtig fett rumgenoobt zu haben und nicht weil ich mit Repetierschrotflinten (die nichts in nem Modern Warfare Shooter zu suchen haben) aus 80km Entfernung umgerotzt werde.
Jegliche Akimbowaffen sind sowieso die verblödeste Idee die man in nem Infanterie-MP haben kann.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. Oktober 2010)

Den alten Kram von Jackie Chan finde ich auch toll, aber das, was er inzwischen fließbandmäßig produziert, sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu. Und Chinesische Mythologie und irgendwelche fliegenden Tussis und Zauberei á la Kung-Fu Hustle sind dann halt doch net so mein Fall. 

Ich spiele in CoD grundsätzlich nur Akimbo und hab' Spaß damit.  Mir gehen die Tubes viel mehr auf den Sack, aber solange Zam nicht im gegnerischen Team ist, komme ich halbwegs klar.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Den alten Kram von Jackie Chan finde ich auch toll, aber das, was er inzwischen fließbandmäßig produziert, sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu. Und Chinesische Mythologie und irgendwelche fliegenden Tussis und Zauberei á la Kung-Fu Hustle sind dann halt doch net so mein Fall.



Ok sowas wie House of the flying Dagger find ich dann auch ne Ecke übertrieben.

Naja ich muss mich wohl damit abfinden das CoD ab jetzt ein Arcade-Shooter ist.
Mein Problem ist nur das es sonst keinen anständigen Infanterie-MP gibt.
BF ist mir einfach zu groß.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Den alten Kram von Jackie Chan finde ich auch toll, aber das, was er inzwischen fließbandmäßig produziert, sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu. Und Chinesische Mythologie und irgendwelche fliegenden Tussis und Zauberei á la Kung-Fu Hustle sind dann halt doch net so mein Fall.
> 
> Ich spiele in CoD grundsätzlich nur Akimbo und hab' Spaß damit.  Mir gehen die Tubes viel mehr auf den Sack, aber solange Zam nicht im gegnerischen Team ist, komme ich halbwegs klar.





Ich spiel mit Tube, RPG, Plünderer, erhöhtem Explosivschaden und Kommando. Mich nennt man wohl das "Universal Arschloch"



B2T: New Vegas (Es ist so guut!) und Metroid Prime corruption


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich spiel mit Tube, RPG, Plünderer, erhöhtem Explosivschaden und Kommando. Mich nennt man wohl das "Universal Arschloch"
> 
> 
> 
> B2T: New Vegas (Es ist so guut!) und Metroid Prime corruption



MP5 Akimbo - und sobald einer anfängt, deswegen zu heulen, Akimbo G18 non-stop.  Bei mir geht der Spaß irgendwie erst richtig los, wenn Leute laut losflennen wegen sowas.

Natürlich hat der Pilzkopf nicht ganz Unrecht. Mal wieder ein Shooter, der ein wenig mehr Strategie, Können und Teamplay und weniger Power-Ups und teils völlig bekloppte Waffen und Killstreaks nutzt, wäre mal wieder was Feines. Mit Marathon und Stereo-Bewaffnung rumrennen und wahllos Spieler umrotzen, ist zwar eine Zeitlang irre lustig, aber im Endeffekt kann das halt jeder Depp. Wer CS 1.6 in der ESL gezockt hat, kotzt bei sowas. ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich spiel mit Tube, RPG, Plünderer, erhöhtem Explosivschaden und Kommando. Mich nennt man wohl das "Universal Arschloch"



Ich glaub ich würds auf ne Schlägerei ankommen lassen 

Ich spiele gedanklich Fable 3
Bin sehr enttäuscht das ich es aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht vom Händler meines Vertrauens abholen konnte


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich würds auf ne Schlägerei ankommen lassen
> 
> Ich spiele gedanklich Fable 3
> Bin sehr enttäuscht das ich es aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht vom Händler meines Vertrauens abholen konnte



;D




Dabei spiel ich nicht auf Kills sondern auf möglichst verrückte Kills für meine Montage^^ Sprich im Sprung mit RPG Headshots verteilen etc. Darunter leidet halt die K/D


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Oktober 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am besten sind doch immernoch die Wurfmesser kills über die halbe map :>
Schaffe !!sehr!! selten mal einen aber noch nie den letzten kill damit gemacht das wär doch was.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2010)

Habe Jade Empire jetzt aufgegeben. Ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen, weshalb Ihr das Spiel alle super findet, aber ich hab damit drei Jahre zu spät angefangen.  Hmm... blöd. Patapon 3 und Two Worlds 2 wurden verschoben, New Vegas reizt mich so gar nicht und jetzt heißt es wohl wieder Diablo 2, bis mir was Besseres einfällt.


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Am besten sind doch immernoch die Wurfmesser kills über die halbe map :>
> Schaffe !!sehr!! selten mal einen aber noch nie den letzten kill damit gemacht das wär doch was.





Hab vorher alle Schild Herausforderungen mit den Wurfmesser Dingern abgeschlossen. Boah, nach enr ganzen Runde nur Wurfmesser udn Schild als erster auf der Rangliste zu sein fühlt sich gut an^^ (Dafür genauso oft total frustrierend)


----------



## Tilbie (30. Oktober 2010)

Hab mal ne kurze frage zu Fallout NV:
Wenn ich die englische Version habe kann ich dann englische Sprecher und deutsche Untertitel einstellen?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Oktober 2010)

ich glaube das geht nicht
möcht mich hier aber auch nicht festlegen
kauf einfach die österreichische version
die deutschen stimmen gehen volkommen in ordnung


----------



## The Paladin (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir Star Wars: The Force Unleashed 2 gekauft. Mal sehen wie es ist, ich habe keine Ahnung über Star Wars außer die alten Filme und ein Buch was ich gelesen habe ^^


----------



## TrollJumper (30. Oktober 2010)

Spiele im Moment auch Fallout New Vegas und bin damit glücklicher als mit Fallout3

Die deutsche Version ist nur halb gekürzt, Tieren und Insekten kann man zwar alles abschlagen aber Menschen nicht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Oktober 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Spiele im Moment auch Fallout New Vegas und bin damit glücklicher als mit Fallout3
> 
> Die deutsche Version ist nur halb gekürzt, Tieren und Insekten kann man zwar alles abschlagen aber Menschen nicht.



auf deutsch würde ich das Spiel nichtmal spielen, wenn jemand es mir schenken würde.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Oktober 2010)

God of War: Ghost of Sparta (PSP)


----------



## Healor (30. Oktober 2010)

Das Vorglühspiel

Die analoge Variante. Dazu braucht man nur ein Glas und Alkohol. Der Trinkskill verbessert (oder verschlechtert) sich, je mehr man Lootet


----------



## painschkes (30. Oktober 2010)

_Minecraft MP - leider noch ohne Monster (Ja , es gibt welche - man kann aber nicht "auf die Jagt gehen"  )_


----------



## Seph018 (30. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> auf deutsch würde ich das Spiel nichtmal spielen, wenn jemand es mir schenken würde.



Wie oft willst du das noch sagen? Inzwischen wissen wir, dass du das Spiel auf deutsch nicht gut findest. o.O
...Spiele zur Zeit kaum was, keine Zeit leider.


----------



## Haggelo (30. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem ich Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 durchgespielt und den Multiplayer für nicht spielbar empfunden habe, spiele ich derzeit mal wieder Star Wars the Force Unleashed 2 und suche die 3 Holocrons die mir noch fehlen .

Das Spiel müsste noch 4-5 parts länger sein, dann wäre das für mich das Spiel des Jahres, obwohl Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 und Black Ops auch genial (und noch 2 andere) ist.

Star Wars halt *sabber*



aber ist noch jemanden aufgefallen das Juno Eclipse ( Äklipze ) (wohlgemerkt, ein Hauptcharakter) NICHTMAL 5 Wörter in der Story gesagt hat?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> *Black Ops* auch *genial* (und noch 2 andere) ist.


Schon gespielt? nein, Vielleicht ist es ein Reinfall wie MW2 Story Technisch meine ich jetzt ^^

Ich spiel gerade cod4


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Schon gespielt? nein



Wer weiß ?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Wer weiß ?


Wenn du es ja schon gespielt hast, was ich weniger glaube weil 85% der Leute die schreiben "Wer Weiss" =Nein Beutet.


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wenn du es ja schon gespielt hast, was ich weniger glaube weil 85% der Leute die schreiben "Wer Weiss" =Nein Beutet.






Hater Alarm!


Selbst wenns Müll wird werden es viele Leute kaufen und es vergöttern (Ich z. Das war schon immer so und wird immer so bleiben





TeamFortress2 Halloween Event ;D


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

Insgeheim hoffe ich ja, dass Black Ops der nächste große Titel wird der scheitert. Wäre nach Arcania, Medal of Honor und SW: The Force Unleashed 2 das vierte Spiel in Folge, welches mit Millionenbudget voll auf die Fresse fällt. Und würde mich grundsätzlich auch nicht verwundern, alleine schon von Activision her, aber auch allgemein war das Spielejahr 2010 bislang kein allzu gutes...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Oktober 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Insgeheim hoffe ich ja, dass Black Ops der nächste große Titel wird der scheitert. Wäre nach Arcania, Medal of Honor und SW: The Force Unleashed 2 das vierte Spiel in Folge, welches mit Millionenbudget voll auf die Fresse fällt. Und würde mich grundsätzlich auch nicht verwundern, alleine schon von Activision her, aber auch allgemein war das Spielejahr 2010 bislang kein allzu gutes...



Es wird genug Leute geben die es kaufen und in alle Himmel loben. Auch wenn es ungerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Es wird genug Leute geben die es kaufen und in alle Himmel loben. Auch wenn es ungerechtfertigt ist.



Das mag sein. Aber für mich persönlich könnte es dennoch ein Flop werden


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Oktober 2010)

Ärgert mich aber, da dann wieder kein Arsch was draus gelernt hat.


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wenn du es ja schon gespielt hast, was ich weniger glaube weil 85% der Leute die schreiben "Wer Weiss" =Nein Beutet.


Vl habe ich es schon gespielt und ich möchte dass einfach nicht jedem erzählen ? 

In 7 Tagen ist Release...




> Es wird genug Leute geben die es kaufen und in alle Himmel loben. Auch wenn es ungerechtfertigt ist.



Es gibt verschiedene Geschmäcker. 

Ich finde MW2 garnicht so schlecht und es hat mir bestimmt 1 Woche lang ( mit MP) einen riesen Spaß gemacht.
Star Wars the Force Unleashed 2 hat eine super Grafik und Combo/Kampfsyss. nur die Spieldauer ist wirklich sehr kurz ( am Ende dachte ich jetzt gehts erst richtig los, dabei war es zuende).
Trotzdem finde ich das Spiel klasse und ist für mich als Star Wars Fan sowieso ein Pflichtkauf.


----------



## BlizzLord (31. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> nur die Spieldauer ist wirklich sehr kurz ( am Ende dachte ich jetzt gehts erst richtig los, dabei war es zuende).



Das ist doch mittlerweile bei jedem Spiel so.
Ausgenommen sind RPGs.


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das ist doch mittlerweile bei jedem Spiel so.
> Ausgenommen sind RPGs.



Ja, aber bei dem Spiel ist es wirklich extrem kurz. 

Deutlich kürzer als MoH SP.


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (31. Oktober 2010)

Medal of Honor hätte ich vor dem kauf gewusst das es so verdammt kurz ist ( 5 stunden spielzeit ) hätte ich mir nicht geholt , voll der fehlkauf *kotzt*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das ist doch mittlerweile bei jedem Spiel so.
> Ausgenommen sind RPGs.



Naja, wenn man gut ist schafft man es in 3 Stunden. Habe zwar bissl mehr als 4 gebraucht, ist aber trotzdem viel viel zu wenig. Und es schreit grade zu nach DLCs oder Alibi-Addons. Naja mal schauen.


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man gut ist schafft man es in 3 Stunden. Habe zwar bissl mehr als 4 gebraucht, ist aber trotzdem viel viel zu wenig. Und es schreit grade zu nach DLCs oder Alibi-Addons. Naja mal schauen.



Wieso sonst steht Dick auf der Frontseite ''PLAYSTATION STORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'' ( bzw bei xbox, xboxlive)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Wieso sonst steht Dick auf der Frontseite ''PLAYSTATION STORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'' ( bzw bei xbox, xboxlive)



Meinte eigentlich rein von der Story her.


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das sowieso.



> aber ist noch jemanden aufgefallen das Juno Eclipse ( Äklipze ) (wohlgemerkt, ein Hauptcharakter) NICHTMAL 5 Wörter in der Story gesagt hat?


ich sag ja....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2010)

Fifa 11 - Aggro wie immer


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Fifa 11 - Aggro wie immer



Ich bin momentan auch angepisst. Meine Gegner im Onlinemodus laggen immer wie Sau und das Spiel wird darauf beendet. Allerdings (und das ist der Knackpunkt) bekomme ich den Verlust gutgeschrieben und dazu noch ein Spielabbruch. Habe jetzt eine Abbruchrate von 22%, obwohl ich nie ein Spiel abgebrochen habe. Durch diese schlechte Quote werde ich zu vielen Spielen nichtmehr zugelassen, sehr geil, oder? EA meint ich soll auf den nächsten Patch in nem halben Jahr warten, falls einer kommt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan auch angepisst. Meine Gegner im Onlinemodus laggen immer wie Sau und das Spiel wird darauf beendet. Allerdings (und das ist der Knackpunkt) bekomme ich den Verlust gutgeschrieben und dazu noch ein Spielabbruch. Habe jetzt eine Abbruchrate von 22%, obwohl ich nie ein Spiel abgebrochen habe. Durch diese schlechte Quote werde ich zu vielen Spielen nichtmehr zugelassen, sehr geil, oder? EA meint ich soll auf den nächsten Patch in nem halben Jahr warten, falls einer kommt.



Das ist doof. Es soll ja bald ein Patch rauskommen der grobe Fehler behebt, ich meine im Spiel selbst gehts eigentlich. Zur Zeit regt mich nur auf, dass ich auf Profi immer 0-0 spiele bzw. knapp gewinne und das mit ManU. Naja, wird wohl der Frust sein.


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Oktober 2010)

FallOut New Vegas

Und ich bekomme Aggresionen wegen Feuergeckos Oo


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

ich hab aggressionen weil ich an helloween krank geworden bin ... !
Jetzt spiel ich mit nem Kumpel per cam welche Farbe hat das Erbrochene ...
er sagt mir was ich essen soll und er beömelt sich über das ergebniss


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das ist doof. Es soll ja bald ein Patch rauskommen der grobe Fehler behebt, ich meine im Spiel selbst gehts eigentlich. Zur Zeit regt mich nur auf, dass ich auf Profi immer 0-0 spiele bzw. knapp gewinne und das mit ManU. Naja, wird wohl der Frust sein.



Hatte anfangs auch Probleme auf Profi, aber mittlerweile geht es sehr gut (vorhin ein 10:0 gegen Sevilla hingelegt. Man muss dazu sagen, dass die schlecht drauf waren und ausgepowert, aber das ist mein bis dato höchster Sieg).

Ein Patch gibt es bereits, kam gestern raus. Ohne den kann man auch nichtmehr Online spielen. Allerdings wurde nur einer von 20 Bugs und Fehlern behoben.


----------



## abe15 (31. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht ist hier der richtige Thread um mal zu fragen: Was würdet ihr in meiner Situation spielen?!

Meine Situation: Ich habe mir grade einen neuen Rechner bestellt, der in 1-2 Wochen da sein wird. Dann will ich mir die Zeit bis Cata bzw. bis Patch 4.03a vertreiben. Und dazu brauche ich natürlich das passende Spiel 
Ich möchte was aktuelles zocken und meinen PC damit mal schön ausreizen. Im Genre hab ich keine Anforderungen, ich möchte einfach mal hören was euch in der Gamingwelt momentan so bewegt, bzw. auf welches in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen erscheinende Spiel ihr euch so richtig freut!


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Batman: The Brave and the Bold 

Das Spiel ist wirklich n1.

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das ich dafür nochmal meine Wii ausgraben würde. 


PSmove will ich mir immernoch nicht holen, auch wenn Herr der Ringe mit dem PSmove eig ganz nett aussieht. Ich warte bis die richtigen Spiele dafür kommen.


@über mir 

Pc/Konsole ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2010)

Find die Werbung von HdR im Tv für Psmove sieht so dermaßen besch...eiden aus^^


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

auch grad gameone gesehen?


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> auch grad gameone gesehen?



Guck mal im was freut euch thread


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

guck du, ich trau mich nicht 
es ist helloween da weiß man nie


----------



## abe15 (31. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Pc/Konsole ?



Pfui Konsole. Ich bin PC'ler durch und durch  Was sollte ich auch Konsolen daddeln, wenn mein neuer Gamer PC ins Haus fliegt 

@Pädokatchu: Made my day. Ich weine grad vor Lachen  Einer der besten Running Gags die das Internet zu bieten hat


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Pfui Konsole. Ich bin PC'ler durch und durch  Was sollte ich auch Konsolen daddeln, wenn mein neuer Gamer PC ins Haus fliegt
> 
> @Pädokatchu: Made my day. Ich weine grad vor Lachen  Einer der besten Running Gags die das Internet zu bieten hat



Ich hab auch nen gamer pc trotzdem würde ich meine Ps3 nicht wieder her geben  ( Spiele die nur für Konsole erscheinen, community etc. ) 


Spiele für Pc ... mhh 

Mafia 2 ?


----------



## abe15 (31. Oktober 2010)

Idee wärs wert...

Was ich hier noch rumfliegen habe wäre Anno 1404 + Venedig Addon... Oder MW2 (ein 3. Mal SP durchzocken oder mal den Rang 48 im Onlinemodus ausbauen hätte was)... Mass Effect 2 hab ich auch noch... Aber 1mal durchgespielt und beim 2. Mal durchspielen nach 24h Spielzeit auf einmal alles gelöscht gewesen... Irgendwie keine Motivation nochmal anzufangen, auch wenn mich die Erweiterungscontents reizen würden und ich hier sogar eine Bioware Punktebox rumfliegen habe. Anno kann man halt immer spielen... Da hatte ich noch nie eine Insel im Endgame, ich baue immer bis Patrizier bis ich irgendwas an meiner Siedlung unstylisch finde und neu anfange  
Assassin's Creed 2 hab ich auch erst 1 Mal durchgespielt, auch das war ein hammer tolles Spiel. Ach herrje die Qual der Wahl. Hab aber halt auch nichts dagegen mir was neues zu kaufen


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

argh für Konsole könnte ich dir sofort 10 sagen, die relativ neu und ziemlich n1 sind. 


Für Pc finde ich wie gesagt Mafia 2 gut, habe ich selbst auf Pc gespielt. 

Splitsecond /Velocity wäre noch n1, aber ist denke ich auch besser für Konsole ( Rennspiele mit der Tastatur*wurg*) 

Wenn dir Mw2 Spaß macht kann man das auch gut nen Monat spielen. 

( ich habs vor nem halben Jahr mit nem Freund JEDEN Abend Online gespielt) 

Du könntest dir auch, wenn du Shooter magst, BC2 holen oder auf Black Ops warten ( 7 November Release) 


Also wenn du bereit bist noch was zu kaufen kann ich dir Mafia 2 empfehlen, wobei das auch Geschmackssache ist, mir hat es eig Spaß gemacht.
Willst du nichts mehr Ausgeben, kannst du ja MW2 MP spielen oder mal ein paar Uralt spiele ausgraben ... ich vertreibe mir derzeit die Zeit mit Diablo 2.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Splitsecond /Velocity wäre noch n1, aber ist denke ich auch besser für Konsole ( Rennspiele mit der Tastatur*wurg*)


Joa, man kann ja auch kein Gamepad wie das Xbox-Pad an den Pc anschliessen... Das ist völlig absurd :S


----------



## abe15 (31. Oktober 2010)

Gegen Nostalgie habe ich eigentlich nie was, aber ich bekomme halt meinen neuen PC und vor Cata möchte ich den ausreizen und einfach mal in den Genuss von High End Grafik kommen. Ich habe jetzt ein 3/4 Jahr gar nichts gespielt und vorher hatte ich eine PC Möhre... Jetzt will ich einfach mal genießen 

Mafia 2 klingt schonmal sehr toll, werde ich mir mal näher ansehen. Auch Black Ops käme in Frage. Aber mal eine Frage (weil ich damit immer durcheinander komme): Black Ops ist doch der neue Titel von Tryarch, oder? Also von denen, die auch World at War gemacht haben? Weil die Urväter von CoD sind ja eigentlich Infinity Ward, die auch für MW verantwortlich sind. Die haben halt ihren Erfolg gelandet und jetzt springen Medal of Honor (Entwickler fällt mir nicht ein) und Tryarch auf den Zug mit auf, was ich eigentlich schade finde. Black Ops würde ich mir ansehen wollen, richtigen Hunger hab ich aber auf MW3  MW und MW2 hab ich beide ohne Unterbrechung durchgezockt, beide Titel waren einfach unfassbar gut (und kurz). 

GTA IV fiel mir auch noch ein. Ist zwar nicht mehr sooo neu aber gefallen hat mir das Spiel auch und ich habe es nie bis zu Ende durchgespielt. Hatte irgendwo bei 85% rum zuletzt das Interesse verloren...


----------



## Healor (31. Oktober 2010)

Fable 3 

Gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Ob es an Teil 2 rankommt kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, habs erst seit heute. Bis jetzt ists aber echt gut.


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Joa, man kann ja auch kein Gamepad wie das Xbox-Pad an den Pc anschliessen... Das ist völlig absurd :S



Dann muss er ja noch mehr dazukaufen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Oktober 2010)

Ein aktuelles Spiel mit extremen Hardware-Anforderungen ist noch Final Fantasy 14. Macht soviel Spaß wie ein Tabasco-Einlauf mit glühenden Kohlen und Reißzwecken, aber zumindest reizt es den Rechner aus. *hust*


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> MW3



Modern Warfare 3 wird es nicht geben, da die Chefentwickler von Infinity Ward gefeuert wurden.


naja also Modern Warfare 3 kann es vl schon iwann geben, aber nicht vom Entwickler Infinity Ward, wie du es gerne hättest.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Oktober 2010)

Diversen Spam entfernt. LETZTE WARNUNG: Wenn Ihr zum Thread nix beizutragen habt, dann bleibt weg und hört auf, diese nervtötenden, schwachsinnigen Bilder zu posten! Wenn Ihr unbedingt den Bilderthread und den Nachtschwärmer damit vollmüllen müsst, dann tut Euch keinen Zwang an, aber dieser Schrott hat in anderen Threads absolut nichts verloren und der nächste, der anstelle eines Beitrages nur wieder ein nerviges "Fuck, yeah", "Are you fucking kidding me" oder ähnlichen Mist postet, der seit Wochen nicht mehr lustig ist, für den ist die Löschung des entsprechenden Posts das kleinste Problem.


----------



## abe15 (31. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Modern Warfare 3 wird es nicht geben, da die Chefentwickler von Infinity Ward gefeuert wurden.
> 
> 
> naja also Modern Warfare 3 kann es vl schon iwann geben, aber nicht vom Entwickler Infinity Ward, wie du es gerne hättest.


Ups hast du ne Quelle dazu? Das höre ich nämlich grade zum ersten Mal  Hab mich halt die letzte Zeit weniger mit Games beschäftigt weil ich nichtmal die benötigte Plattform hatte 
Jedenfalls war die Story mit MW2 ja noch nicht beendet undso... Finde ich Schade. Infinity Ward ist der begründer der CoD Serie und bringt auch mit der Modern War Sache den Stein ins Rollen und egal was sie machen, es gibt Probleme und ein anderer Entwickler kommt an, setzt die Idee selbst interpretiert unter selbem Namen um, macht es im Endeffekt schlechter und erntet auchnoch die Lorbeeren? Finde ich echt mal wirklich scheiße.


----------



## BlizzLord (1. November 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Fable 3
> 
> Gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Ob es an Teil 2 rankommt kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, habs erst seit heute. Bis jetzt ists aber echt gut.



Fable soll endlich für PC erscheinen. QQ


----------



## Deathstyle (1. November 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Diversen Spam entfernt. LETZTE WARNUNG: Wenn Ihr zum Thread nix beizutragen habt, dann bleibt weg und hört auf, diese nervtötenden, schwachsinnigen Bilder zu posten! Wenn Ihr unbedingt den Bilderthread und den Nachtschwärmer damit vollmüllen müsst, dann tut Euch keinen Zwang an, aber dieser Schrott hat in anderen Threads absolut nichts verloren und der nächste, der anstelle eines Beitrages nur wieder ein nerviges "Fuck, yeah", "Are you fucking kidding me" oder ähnlichen Mist postet, der seit Wochen nicht mehr lustig ist, für den ist die Löschung des entsprechenden Posts das kleinste Problem.



<3

Mass Effect 2 durch, hammer. Ich lass es jetzt ne Weile sacken und spiel es dann nochmal durch (gibt ja iwelche Bonis, kann mir wer verraten was das für welche sind? :>).
Jetzt noch ne Runde HoN und morgen geh ich vielleicht Final Fantasy 13 für die PS3 an.


----------



## LoLTroll (1. November 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Modern Warfare 3 wird es nicht geben, da die Chefentwickler von Infinity Ward gefeuert wurden.
> 
> 
> naja also Modern Warfare 3 kann es vl schon iwann geben, aber nicht vom Entwickler Infinity Ward, wie du es gerne hättest.



falsch, Die Chefentwickler und ein großer Teil der Entwickler sind von sich aus gegangen (da ist ein großer Unterschied) und haben ein neues Entwicklerstudio gegründet.

@Topic:

zZ Fable 3 und FIFA 11


----------



## Haggelo (1. November 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> falsch, Die Chefentwickler und ein großer Teil der Entwickler sind von sich aus gegangen (da ist ein großer Unterschied) und haben ein neues Entwicklerstudio gegründet.



2 wurden definitiv gefeuert. 

und das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass es nicht ein 2es ''MW2'' wird, da es nicht von den gleichen Entwicklern entwickelt/produziert wird.


----------



## Razyl (1. November 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Modern Warfare 3 wird es nicht geben, da die Chefentwickler von Infinity Ward gefeuert wurden.
> 
> 
> naja also Modern Warfare 3 kann es vl schon iwann geben, aber nicht vom Entwickler Infinity Ward, wie du es gerne hättest.



Modern Warfare 3 erscheint im 3./4. Quartal 2011 und zwar von Infinity Ward. Klar wurden die beiden Chefs gefeuert und ein Teil hat (zum Glück und gott sei dank) dann selbst gekündigt, das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass das Studio weiterhin existiert und weiterhin Spiele entwickelt.


----------



## The Paladin (1. November 2010)

Hab Fallout New Vegas jetzt auch im Hardcore Modus durch.

Meine Schlussfolgerung dieses Modus

Ich kann nicht alles tragen was ich will und musste gute, schwere Rüstungen an den Leichen lassen.

Eine 9 mm Pistole ist am Anfang ne Mega Waffe und die 10 mm Pistole tausendmal besser als so manche Gewehrwaffe.

Sprache, Wissenschaft, Dietrich und Energiewaffen sind sehr gute Skills für das Spiel (So gut wie möglich Kämpfe vermeiden mit Sprache und wertvolle Sachen mit Dietrich und Wissenschaft erreichen. Energiewaffen deshalb: Wenn man die Bruderschaft auslöschen muss, tut es nicht, nimmt die Quests von denen an. Ihr erhaltet bei den toten Patroullien von ihnen Lasergewehre und viel Munition dafür, sehr viel Munition. 
Außerdem ist in Vault 22 ein verbessertes Lasergewehr und ihr müsst dort hin wenn ihr ihre Quests erfüllt).

Verzichtet auf Fast Food, nimmt immer die "Frischen Sachen", alles andere ist verschwendung von Tragkraft.

Nimmt keine Granaten, Minen, Raketen und andere Schwere Waffen auf, Tragkraftverschwendung und nur kurzer Spaß.

Boone als Begleiter ist Perfekt, er ist Scharfschütze und killt fast alles mit einen Schuß. Nachteil: in den Vaults geht er alles im Nahkampf an und ich weiß nicht warum.

Ignoriert Nebenquests und folgt strikt der Handlung wenn ihr den Hardcore Erfolg haben wollt. 

Um die Sache so unbeschadet wie möglich zu erledigen solltet ihr euch mit der RNK gut stellen. Ihre Ranger erledigen alles mit Schusswaffen im letzten Kampf.

Der "Letzte Boss" (Der Legat) hält nicht viel Schüsse aus einem Plasmagewehr aus, obwohl die Waffe halb abgenützt war (Liegt wohl am Energiewaffenskill 100). 

Die anderen Caesar-Truppen fliehen meisten nach ein bis 2 Schuß vom Plasmagewehr oder schmelzen zu grünen Schleimhaufen ^^

Trinkt so wenig wie möglich von eurem eigenen Wasser und versucht an Toiletten, Waschbecken oder Pfützen zu trinken. Ärzte können euer RAD heilen.


----------



## BlizzLord (1. November 2010)

Ist die Belohnung die es am Ende gibt eigent gut?
(bitte nicht verraten was es ist nur ob sie gut ist. )


----------



## chopi (1. November 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Fable soll endlich für PC erscheinen. QQ



Mir gehts ähnlich wie abe15, seit neuestem ein neuer Pc, davor ne alte Kiste gehabt, kenn mich also garnicht mehr aus.
Weiß man irgendetwas übers releasedate von Fable 3?


----------



## BlizzLord (2. November 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Mir gehts ähnlich wie abe15, seit neuestem ein neuer Pc, davor ne alte Kiste gehabt, kenn mich also garnicht mehr aus.
> Weiß man irgendetwas übers releasedate von Fable 3?



Soweit ich weiss nicht vor 2011

http://www.vgreleases.com/pc/releasedate-486105.aspx

http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/fable-3/46137.html

Das hab ich auf die schnelle gefunden^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. November 2010)

Fable3 Release für PC: 28.02.2011


----------



## BlizzLord (2. November 2010)

Endliche alle Missions Erfolge in Starcraft 2 geschafft!!! >.<


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nachdem ich Anno 1701 absolut fantastisch fand (nach dem absolut schrottigen 1503), find ich 1404 nur eher mässig gelungen...


----------



## Vankok (2. November 2010)

Fallout:New Vegas ich Liebe es.


----------



## abe15 (2. November 2010)

Ich habe 1701 nicht gespielt und mit 1404 echt viele Stunden verbracht. Aber halt immer wieder neu angefangen 
Was meinen neuen Rechner angeht hab ich mit den Spielen nun schon einen Plan.

1.) Nochmal MW2 durchzocken, auch nochmal ein Auge auf den MP werfen und mal sehen, was ich noch kann
2.) Assassin's Creed 2 noch ein 2. Mal durchzocken
3.) Black Ops!


----------



## Kaldreth (2. November 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ich zocken soll! Ich hab im Moment so viel!

Hab Fable II, Fifa 10 (ich liebe es die alten Versionen für nen 10er beim Marketplace zu kaufen  ) und noch Fallout New Vegas... eigentlich will ich auch noch GTA IV durch zocken.... wenigsten hab ich jetzt Assasins Creed II durch!


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. November 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was ich zocken soll! Ich hab im Moment so viel!
> 
> Hab Fable II, Fifa 10 (ich liebe es die alten Versionen für nen 10er beim Marketplace zu kaufen  ) und noch Fallout New Vegas... eigentlich will ich auch noch GTA IV durch zocken.... wenigsten hab ich jetzt Assasins Creed II durch!



Fifa 11 kannst du dir auch schon fast für nen 10er kaufen.


----------



## Rayon (2. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Fifa 11 kannst du dir auch schon fast für nen 10er kaufen.



Link!  bitte für PS3 :>


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. November 2010)

lol für PS3 kostet es wahrscheinlich 300€...


----------



## Rayon (3. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> lol für PS3 kostet es wahrscheinlich 300€...



Leider noch 60€ :/


----------



## Deathstyle (3. November 2010)

Habs vor 3 Wochen bei Expert für 39€ gekauft, billiger war es da für die 360° auch nicht ^^


----------



## Meister Obolon (3. November 2010)

Lotro natürlich


----------



## Kaldreth (3. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Fifa 11 kannst du dir auch schon fast für nen 10er kaufen.



Aber nicht für die XBox oder? Solche Spiele spiel ich auf Konsole!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Aber nicht für die XBox oder? Solche Spiele spiel ich auf Konsole!



FIFA11 kannste dir nirgends fürn nen 10er holen. Dafür bekommst du vielleicht FIFA10 , aber selbst das kostet bei den meisten Händlern mehr. Und Konsolen Spiele kosten ja bekanntlich immer bisschen mehr als die PC Versionen...


----------



## Kaldreth (3. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> FIFA11 kannste dir nirgends fürn nen 10er holen. Dafür bekommst du vielleicht FIFA10 , aber selbst das kostet bei den meisten Händlern mehr. Und Konsolen Spiele kosten ja bekanntlich immer bisschen mehr als die PC Versionen...



Es ging ja darum, dass ich gesagt habe, dass ich mir Fifa 10 für nen 10er im Marketplace gekauft habe und er behauptet hat, dass man 11 auch schon bald für nen 10er bekommt. Ich kann das auch nicht glauben!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2010)

Ok das stimmt. ^^

Naja, ich weiß nicht ob ich mir jetzt Fallout NV besorgen oder auf Two Worlds 2 warten soll. Ist bei Fallout eigentlich auch das englische Sprachpaket dabei ? (PS3)

Edit : Hat sich glaube ich erledigt, muss ich mir wohl die UK Version kaufen. Wie ist denn so die deutsche Synchro ?


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. November 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Es ging ja darum, dass ich gesagt habe, dass ich mir Fifa 10 für nen 10er im Marketplace gekauft habe und er behauptet hat, dass man 11 auch schon bald für nen 10er bekommt. Ich kann das auch nicht glauben!



nix schon bald. Das kann man jetzt auch schon billig bekommen (okay 13 oder 14 € aber das sind ja so ziemlich 10^^). Natürlich für Pc und nicht Konsole. Bei Konsolen bezahlt man sich dumm und dämlich.


----------



## pat1988 (3. November 2010)

GTA 2      (ja 2 ihr lest schon richtig..)

AC 2

und wenns in 6 tagen endlich im laufwerk liegt two worlds 2


----------



## Ennia (3. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ok das stimmt. ^^
> 
> Naja, ich weiß nicht ob ich mir jetzt Fallout NV besorgen oder auf Two Worlds 2 warten soll. Ist bei Fallout eigentlich auch das englische Sprachpaket dabei ? (PS3)
> 
> Edit : Hat sich glaube ich erledigt, muss ich mir wohl die UK Version kaufen. Wie ist denn so die deutsche Synchro ?



Andere Frage: Welches synchronisierte Spiel ist auf Deutsch besser als im original Englischen? ^^



Ich spiele zur Zeit nur League of Legends, aber da zwei meiner fünf Dudes wieder mit der WoW-Seuche anfangen wollen, überleg ich mir grad Civilisation V zu kaufen... was sagen Civ-Veteranen zum neuesten Titel?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Welches synchronisierte Spiel ist auf Deutsch besser als im original Englischen? ^^



Gute Frage :O


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. November 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Welches synchronisierte Spiel ist auf Deutsch besser als im original Englischen? ^^



Stimmt schon, aber es gibt viele Spiele wo die deutsche Synchro annehmbar ist. Bei New Vegas ist das NICHT der Fall. Die Synchro ist eine der schlechtesten, die es gibt. Am besten das Spiel als uk Version kaufen. Dann ist es auch uncut.


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Welches synchronisierte Spiel ist auf Deutsch besser als im original Englischen? ^^


Diablo 2


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2010)

FIFA11 Ultimate Team, ganz vergessen, dass das heute neu erschienen ist.  Dazu auch noch kostenlos ...


----------



## Meriane (3. November 2010)

Bei Fallout New Vegas hat man das Gefühl, dass jeder Satz komplett aus dem Zusammenhang synchronisiert wurde.
Die Betonung ist einfach nur komplett falsch.
Lustig fand ich wo ich ein normales Gespräch mit einem Typen geführt habe und plötzlich die Zeile "und jetzt bist du dran" vorkommt. Hatte da nix mit töten oder so zu tun, aber der Sprecher hat auf so aggressiv geredet xD danach auf einmal wieder normal


----------



## BlizzLord (3. November 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> Bei Fallout New Vegas hat man das Gefühl, dass jeder Satz komplett aus dem Zusammenhang synchronisiert wurde.
> Die Betonung ist einfach nur komplett falsch.
> Lustig fand ich wo ich ein normales Gespräch mit einem Typen geführt habe und plötzlich die Zeile "und jetzt bist du dran" vorkommt. Hatte da nix mit töten oder so zu tun, aber der Sprecher hat auf so aggressiv geredet xD danach auf einmal wieder normal



Vlt hätten sie so ein "We Want you" Bild einblenden sollen so nachdem Motto:

"Und jetzt bist du dran(mit reden)" Ist halt Spannungsfördernd xP


----------



## Rayon (4. November 2010)

God of War 3 *sabber*, Uncharted 2 und Heavy Rain auf PS3. Ultra geil oO


----------



## Isthos (4. November 2010)

Hab mal wieder die Supernintendo ausm Keller gekramt. Werd mich wohl wieder ein bissl an Secret of Mana verweilen


----------



## Dracun (4. November 2010)

Isthos schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder die Supernintendo ausm Keller gekramt.


Wie kann man so was gutes nur im Keller verrotten lassen?  Schäm dich


----------



## Dominau (4. November 2010)

Minecraft <333333333333


----------



## Dweencore (4. November 2010)

Derzeit zock ich Medal of Honor und mal wieder Pes09


----------



## The Reptil (4. November 2010)

grade Dantes Inferno(ps3) durchgespielt geiles game 

und jetzt grade bei Castlevania Lords of Shadow (ps3) rockt auch


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Minecraft <333333333333


_
Noch ein Überläufer! Gut so! _


----------



## Erz1 (4. November 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Heavy Rain auf PS3. Ultra geil oO



Muss sagen, dass Spiel hat mir gefallen. NUr die 50 Kröten (oder waren es 60?) waren ein sehr fader Beigeschmack. 

//edit
Ich spiel zurzeit Risen.


----------



## Topperharly (4. November 2010)

naught bear. falls das einer nicht kennt

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZFjpiP1O-s[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Muss sagen, dass Spiel hat mir gefallen. NUr die 50 Kröten (oder waren es 60?) waren ein sehr fader Beigeschmack.
> 
> //edit
> Ich spiel zurzeit Risen.



Du bezahlst doch mittlerweile für jedes PS3 Spiel ~60 €.


----------



## Topperharly (4. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du bezahlst doch mittlerweile für jedes PS3 Spiel ~60 €.



uk ftw  kauf dort immer für 20-31 pfund ps3 games^^


----------



## Deathstyle (4. November 2010)

Ich bezahl hier in Deutschland für kein Spiel mehr als 30€, meistens durch Angebote oder eben gebraucht. Final Fantasy 13, sieht so neu aus das ich wenn ichs net wüsste auch gesagt hätte das Spiel wäre es, für 15€ gebraucht gekauft, der Typ hats durchgespielt und wollts wieder loswerden.

Der einzige Titel für den ich wohl 50-55€ ausgeben werde ist Gran Tourismo. Wenn neue Spiele rauskommen gibts die bei Media Markt meistens das erste Wochenende fürn fünfziger und danach eben für 60-65€.


----------



## BlizzLord (4. November 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> naught bear. falls das einer nicht kennt
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=6ZFjpiP1O-s[/youtube]



Ein echt hinterhältiges Spiel stell dir vor die Eltern informieren sich nicht richtig und sehen nur "Ahh Teddybären das ist doch was für meinen kleinen." hehe :>


----------



## Chakalaker (4. November 2010)

Enslaved 

Ich mag die postapokalyptische Welt <3


----------



## Ptolemeus (4. November 2010)

Ich spiel grad SC 2 wieder nach ner pause


----------



## Healor (4. November 2010)

Stronghold Kingdoms


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. November 2010)

Ich hätte mal ne ganz wichtige Frage...
Ich hab eben die News gelesen und gesehn das jemand die WoW-Karte in Civilization 5 nachgebaut hat.
Darf ich daraus schließen das Civ jetzt doch nen Karteneditor hat ?
Wenn ja dann werd ich es mir definitiv diesen Samstag kaufen


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne ganz wichtige Frage...
> Ich hab eben die News gelesen und gesehn das jemand die WoW-Karte in Civilization 5 nachgebaut hat.
> Darf ich daraus schließen das Civ jetzt doch nen Karteneditor hat ?
> Wenn ja dann werd ich es mir definitiv diesen Samstag kaufen



Ja, den findest du nach der Installation bei Steam unter "Bibliothek - Tools - Sid Meier's Civilization V SDK". Inhalt: Entwicklungsoberfläche, Karteneditor, Importwerkzeug und Spiel-Debugger.

@ Topic:
Seit heute Fallout: New Vegas. :S


----------



## BlizzLord (5. November 2010)

Ruckelt Fallout bei euch eigent. auch teils so extrem wenn viele Gegner auftauchen?
(Egal ob ich auf niedrig oder sehr hoch stelle...)

Scheiss Physik Engine^^


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (5. November 2010)

Star.Wars.The.Force.Unleashed.2 endlich mal ein game das fun macht ^^ , das haut voll rein aufm PC xD


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ruckelt Fallout bei euch eigent. auch teils so extrem wenn viele Gegner auftauchen?
> (Egal ob ich auf niedrig oder sehr hoch stelle...)
> 
> Scheiss Physik Engine^^



Eher war es am Anfang so, dass das Game grundsätzlich meine Einstellungen verweigert hat und bei 1920x1080 abgestürzt ist... erst nach dem fünften Mal ging es -.-


----------



## Meriane (5. November 2010)

Gegen das rucken bei zu vielen Gegner hilft in die Konsole zu gehen mit ^ und dort den Befehl "toggleemotions" einzugeben. Hat bei mir zumindest etwas geholfen ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (5. November 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> Gegen das rucken bei zu vielen Gegner hilft in die Konsole zu gehen mit ^ und dort den Befehl "toggleemotions" einzugeben. Hat bei mir zumindest etwas geholfen ^^


 
Werd ich mal probieren, danke.

Bin grad von 80 auf 2 FPS runter weil 2 Geckos kamen...

Wo ist das O rly Bild wenn man es mal braucht^^


----------



## Dominau (7. November 2010)

Genesis A.D OB
MicroVolts CB
Minecraft <333


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. November 2010)

Ich Spiele das Spiel. "ICH WARTE AUF BLACK OPS"


----------



## Dweencore (7. November 2010)

Ich kann mich mit Black Ops nich anfreunden, MoH würde nicht sooo gut (freundlich ausgedrückt) und jetzt kann ich auf BF3 warten 
Gibt es dazu eigentlich schon genauere Informationen ?


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Ich kann mich mit Black Ops nich anfreunden, MoH würde nicht sooo gut (freundlich ausgedrückt) und jetzt kann ich auf BF3 warten
> Gibt es dazu eigentlich schon genauere Informationen ?



Nope, noch nicht. Weitere Informationen sollen aber noch dieses Jahr folgen. Die Beta startet irgendwann nächstes Jahr, vermutlich im Sommer.


----------



## Dweencore (7. November 2010)

Schade, dann muss ich mich wohl auf nächstes Jahr freuen.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (7. November 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Schade, dann muss ich mich wohl auf nächstes Jahr freuen.



Mit Bfbc2 kannst dich auch nicht anfreunden???


----------



## abe15 (7. November 2010)

Warum ist die österreichische Uncut von Black Ops eigentlich so teuer?! Der Import kostet auf Amazon lockere 80 Flocken. Ich hatte zwar in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, dass mir die deutsche Cutversion reicht, aber mittlerweile weiß ich, dass statt nur einer ganze 3 Missionen beschnitten wurden, da wird mir das doch langsam zu viel und ich will Uncut spielen. Aber für den Preis?!


----------



## Meriane (7. November 2010)

auf gameware.at kostet es nur 60€ auf den meisten anderen Seiten auch ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (7. November 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Warum ist die österreichische Uncut von Black Ops eigentlich so teuer?! Der Import kostet auf Amazon lockere 80 Flocken. Ich hatte zwar in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, dass mir die deutsche Cutversion reicht, aber mittlerweile weiß ich, dass statt nur einer ganze 3 Missionen beschnitten wurden, da wird mir das doch langsam zu viel und ich will Uncut spielen. Aber für den Preis?!



Weil die UK-Version illegal ist und Activison so weit wie möglich mit No-Support das Spielen in Deutschland unterdrücken möchte (auf Drängen der BPjM). Damit ging der Run auf die AT-Version los, welche faktisch überall vergriffen sind.

Zu den Schnitten:

Diese richten sich hauptsächlich gegen explizite Gewalt. So wurde eine (meiner Meinung nach vollkommen überflüssige) Folterszene rausgeschnitten und ein SloMo-Headshot wo herumfliegende Schädelknochenteile zu sehen sind...

Mal ehrlich, das ist wieder Wasser auf die Mühlen der Killerspiel-Kritiker und wer zum Teufel braucht solch übertriebene Gewalt?


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Weil die UK-Version illegal ist und Activison so weit wie möglich mit No-Support das Spielen in Deutschland unterdrücken möchte (auf Drängen der BPjM). Damit ging der Run auf die AT-Version los, welche faktisch überall vergriffen sind.



Die UK-Version ist derzeit immer noch nicht illegal. Eine Entscheidung der BpjM und der USK steht noch aus, ergo ist ein derzeitiger Import immer noch legal.


----------



## Rayon (7. November 2010)

God of War 3 - ist ja mal die pure Pwnography das Spiel


----------



## Dweencore (7. November 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Mit Bfbc2 kannst dich auch nicht anfreunden???


Stimmt, bestells mir gleich mal xD


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. November 2010)

ist ja mittlerweile sau billig geworden und es kommt im Dezember ein Addon für raus.


----------



## abe15 (7. November 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> auf gameware.at kostet es nur 60€ auf den meisten anderen Seiten auch ^^


Klingt gut, schau ich mir gleich mal an! Wird zwar mit Versand immernoch etwas sehr teuer, aber besser als 80 ist es allemal 



LoLTroll schrieb:


> Weil die UK-Version illegal ist und Activison so weit wie möglich mit No-Support das Spielen in Deutschland unterdrücken möchte (auf Drängen der BPjM). Damit ging der Run auf die AT-Version los, welche faktisch überall vergriffen sind.


Die UK-Version ist *nicht* illegal! Eine Indizierung bedeutet, dass das Spiel in Deutschland nicht verkauft werden darf. Der Besitz bzw. Import ist *nicht* strafbar!



LoLTroll schrieb:


> Zu den Schnitten:
> Diese richten sich hauptsächlich gegen explizite Gewalt. So wurde eine (meiner Meinung nach vollkommen überflüssige) Folterszene rausgeschnitten und ein SloMo-Headshot wo herumfliegende Schädelknochenteile zu sehen sind...
> 
> Mal ehrlich, das ist wieder Wasser auf die Mühlen der Killerspiel-Kritiker und wer zum Teufel braucht solch übertriebene Gewalt?


Da gebe ich dir auch absolut Recht. Mir geht's nicht um die Gewalt, ich habe einfach Sorgen, ich könnte mit den Schnitten die Story anders wahrnehmen. Das war bei MW2 schon der Fall. Man konnte hier in der Flughafen Mission nicht schießen, wir erinnern uns: Am Ende der Mission wird man enttarnt (man ist ja ein amerikanischer Agent/Undercoversoldat) und bekommt vom Terroristenboss ne Kugel in den Kopf. 
Die Story wie sie eigentlich sein sollte: Der Boss tötet den Amerikaner (den er natürlich längst durchschaut hat) und lässt ihn als Sündenbock zurück, damit die Russen denken, das Attentat sei von Amerikanern verübt worden, was dann den 3. Weltkrieg auslösen soll (und was ja auch klappt, da die Russen angreifen). 
Die Story wie sie mit der Kürzung wirkt: Der Spieler gibt nicht einen einzigen Schuss ab und macht sich damit verdächtig. Die Spannungskurve hatte am Ende dieser Mission einfach einen Knick, weil die Kürzung dem Spieler das Gefühl gab, sich mit seiner Handlung selbst als Amerikaner zu enttarnen. 

Ich möchte damit auch keinesfalls sagen, dass die Gewalt in dieser Mission berechtigt ist, aber für mich ist das einfach nichts schlimmes. Es hat keinen realen Bezug und es sind nur ein paar verdammte Pixel. Es gibt genügend nicht-gekürzte Filme die im FreeTV Samstag/Sonntag Abend laufen, die Gewalt um einiges mehr verherrlichen.


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Die UK-Version ist *nicht* illegal! Eine Indizierung bedeutet, dass das Spiel in Deutschland nicht verkauft werden darf. Der Besitz bzw. Import ist *nicht* strafbar!



Eine Indizierung kann durchaus zu einer strafrechtlichen Verfolgung führen, wenn der Titel auf der Liste B der BpjM gesetzt wird. Dann kann eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung angeordnet werden und der Titel sogar beschlagnahmt werden. Passiert in den wenigsten Fällen, ist aber durchaus möglich.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. November 2010)

Genau. Ob man es nun Indizierung, Illegalisierung oder Zensur nennt, im Grunde ist es das Gleiche.

Ich spiele Arcania, Gothic 2 DNDR und Warcraft 3 derzeit. Arcania spiele ich, weil ich 44 Euro dafür gezahlt habe.
Gothic 2, um mich davon zu trösten, dass Arcania grottig ist. Selbst 3 schlechtbezahlte Nerds in einem alten 
Geräteschuppen bekommen mehr auf die Reihe. Und Warcraft zocke ich, damit ich nicht nur RP spiele.


----------



## Serpendis (7. November 2010)

Momentan spiel ich nur League Legends auf PC.
Ansonsten BFC2 und Halo Reach auf der 360.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (7. November 2010)

Die AT version von Black Ops wurde doch auch geschnitten oder nicht?


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Die AT version von Black Ops wurde doch auch geschnitten oder nicht?



Nur die bösen Kreuze sind weg.


----------



## Asayur (7. November 2010)

Ich Installier grad wiedermal Fallout 3 bis New Vegas als Budget verfügbar ist *gg*


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (7. November 2010)

warum muss Star Wars The Force Unleashed 2 nur so verdammt kurz sein -.- glaube 3 tage habe ich gebraucht um es durch zu spielen ( grade eben Oo )


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. November 2010)

Spiele momentan CSS und CoD4. Man das Spiel ist besser als seine 3 Nachfolger zusammen!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (8. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nur die bösen Kreuze sind weg.



Da würde ich mir auch die UK Version kaufen.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Da würde ich mir auch die UK Version kaufen.



Was dir in Deutschland ohne UK/US-Steam Account nichts bringt :S


----------



## abe15 (8. November 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Da würde ich mir auch die UK Version kaufen.


Watt warum das denn?
Sorry, aber ich muss mich doch grade arg fragen, warum jemand Wert auf Hakenkreuze legen sollte?
Es sei denn, ich habe jetzt ausversehen enthaltene Ironie überlesen...


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (8. November 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Watt warum das denn?
> Sorry, aber ich muss mich doch grade arg fragen, warum jemand Wert auf Hakenkreuze legen sollte?
> Es sei denn, ich habe jetzt ausversehen enthaltene Ironie überlesen...



UK deshalb weil die Spiele günstiger sind.  Da ich Österreicher bin werde ich wohl keinerlei Probleme mit Steam haben.  Da mich aber Bfbc2 mehr interessiert werde ich Black Ops sowieso nicht kaufen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2010)

Überlege grade, was ich mir als nächstes kaufen soll ... CoD Black Ops, Two Worlds oder Fallout NV ...


----------



## Chakalaker (8. November 2010)

Battleforge, habe so eben Konstrukt Promo ergattert^-^

Handeln ist was feines...


----------



## Asayur (8. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Überlege grade, was ich mir als nächstes kaufen soll ... CoD Black Ops, Two Worlds oder Fallout NV ...






Bei Two Worlds wart ich erstmal sowieso die Wertungen ab, der einser war mehr Enttäuschung als geniales Rollenspiel, wenn ich ehrlich bin, bie Fallout wart ich mal auf die Budget und CoD interessiert mich nicht xD


----------



## Healor (8. November 2010)

Versuche gerade die Beta von Gods & Heroes zum laufen zu bringen, aber irgendwie wollen die Server nicht so richtig.

Nebenbei spiele ich noch gerade die Beta von Stronghold Kingdoms


----------



## abe15 (8. November 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> UK deshalb weil die Spiele günstiger sind. Da ich Österreicher bin werde ich wohl keinerlei Probleme mit Steam haben. Da mich aber Bfbc2 mehr interessiert werde ich Black Ops sowieso nicht kaufen.


Meine Aussage bezog sich nicht auf die UK Version, sondern auf die Hakenkreuze  Sorry, wenns missverständlich war.


----------



## Skatero (8. November 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Watt warum das denn?
> Sorry, aber ich muss mich doch grade arg fragen, warum jemand Wert auf Hakenkreuze legen sollte?
> Es sei denn, ich habe jetzt ausversehen enthaltene Ironie überlesen...



Die Hakenkreuze sind im Zombiemodus oder? Es ist doch viel lustiger Nazi-Zombies umzubringen, als normale Zombies zu töten.


----------



## abe15 (8. November 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Hakenkreuze sind im Zombiemodus oder? Es ist doch viel lustiger Nazi-Zombies umzubringen, als normale Zombies zu töten.


Ja genau. Und nein. Also für mich ist Zombie = Zombie


----------



## LiangZhou (9. November 2010)

FallOut New Vegas

Ich hasse das Nachtvolk ;D


----------



## Healor (9. November 2010)

Habs jetzt geschafft, die Beta von Gods & Heroes zum laufen zu bringen, die Server spacken noch etwas rum, aber es läuft 

Was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe ist wirklich sehr sehr gut. Man merkt zwar noch das es eine Beta ist, zb an den Kampfanimationen. Die Grafik sieht schon mal sehr gut aus. Das Spielgefühl ist auch Klasse. Erinnert mich etwas an Titan Quest. Das Setting finde ich zudem mal sehr gelungen da es ja so noch kein MMO gibt.

Freu mich schon auf den Release. Werde es auf alle Fälle kaufen!


----------



## JGPliskin (9. November 2010)

Ich zock Fallout New Vegas und seid heute COD: Black Ops und Two Worlds 2.

Aber Fallout fesselt im moment mehr, es ist einfach nur genial. 

Obwohl die ersten paar min in Two Worlds 2 auch echt nice waren.


----------



## Laz0rgun (9. November 2010)

BLACK OOOOOPPPPSSS!!


----------



## Meriane (9. November 2010)

AHH will auch black ops spielen, aber das spiel ist noch nicht da -.- 

Dabei hat gameware.at das angeblich am 5. schon verschickt...warum ist das denn noch nicht da ?? -.-


----------



## Asayur (9. November 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> AHH will auch black ops spielen, aber das spiel ist noch nicht da -.-
> 
> Dabei hat gameware.at das angeblich am 5. schon verschickt...warum ist das denn noch nicht da ?? -.-



Weil der 5. ein Freitag war, das Spiel ein Import ist und somit, mindestens 3 Werktage benötigt, manchmal auch vier


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. November 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> BLACK OOOOOPPPPSSS!!



!!!!!!


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2010)

Ach... wer braucht schon Black Ops, wenn es Two Worlds II gibt? =)

Nach FNV wieder ein sehr gutes Rollenspiel mit klasse Quests. Nur das Balancing passt noch nicht ganz so....


----------



## Jester (9. November 2010)

Ich zocke Black Ops, in ca. 6min!! Yessss!


----------



## Rayon (9. November 2010)

Immernoch God of War III, das fesselt so extrem. Kanns jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen.  Danach hab ich hier noch Uncharted 2 und Heavy Rain rumfliegen. 
Außerdem werd ich mir noch Fifa 11 zulegen, dann bin ich erstmal eingedeckt.


----------



## Laz0rgun (9. November 2010)

Erstes Fazit Black Ops: Grafik trotz MAXIMALER EINSTELLUNGEN (16x Antialiasing etc.) schlechter als die von MW 2. Eckige Ränder von Smokegranaten (auf kurze Distanz), schlechte Texturenqualität von allem auser den Gesichtern( Mir scheint es irgendwie als ob Anti-Aliasing NICHT funktioniert. Kann mir das aber iwie nicht vorstellen, except ATI-Karten unterstützen dies nicht). Kampagne (bis jetzt) nicht so fesselnd wie in MW 2.
Multiplayer lagg ohne Ende, sonst ganz funny.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. November 2010)

Fallout: New Vegas derzeit. Bin hin und weg von dem Game. Just Cause 2 ist auch gerade frisch auf Platte, ca. eine Woche gespielt... aber dann kam halt Fallout. Muss JC 2 noch nen bissel warten bis es weiter geht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. November 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Erstes Fazit Black Ops: Grafik trotz MAXIMALER EINSTELLUNGEN (16x Antialiasing etc.) schlechter als die von MW 2. Eckige Ränder von Smokegranaten (auf kurze Distanz), schlechte Texturenqualität von allem auser den Gesichtern( Mir scheint es irgendwie als ob Anti-Aliasing NICHT funktioniert. Kann mir das aber iwie nicht vorstellen, except ATI-Karten unterstützen dies nicht). Kampagne (bis jetzt) nicht so fesselnd wie in MW 2.
> Multiplayer lagg ohne Ende, sonst ganz funny.




Sehe ich ähnlich. Es wurde viel versprochen (das beste Call of Duty was es jemals gab), nicht vieles konnte eingehalten werden. Ich hab mir die PS3 Version für  50 &#8364; geholt. Ich will es auch nicht stark kritisieren, da es der erste Teil ist, den ich Spiele (außer ganz früher mal kurz CoD 3, fand ich nicht schlecht). Die Story bzw. das Szenario ist typisch Amerikanisch. Die Russen/Japaner/whatever kommen um Amerika zu bedrohen. Man spielt einen alten Veteranen, der gefangen gehalten wird und zunächst durch "Flashbacks" gejagt wird. Man trifft auch auf JFK, was ich klasse finde.  Dann gehts weiter in den Vietnam und den damit verbundenen Krieg, weiter bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht.

Bis jetzt habe ich nichts innovatives gefunden. Die Grafik ist gut, die Story ist in Ordnung, der Sound ist in Ordnung und die Inszenierung ist sehr gelungen. Dazu sind die Bots strohdumm. Oft kommt es vor, dass sie einfach mal gegen Mauern laufen oder ne Granate gegen die Decke werfen um sich selbst zu töten. 

Insgesamt ist es aber mMn NICHT DER Actionknaller 2010, denn das BFBC2 wie ich finde. Multiplayer ist bis jetzt noch nicht getestet, kommt aber nicht. ^^


----------



## painschkes (9. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach... wer braucht schon Black Ops, wenn es Two Worlds II gibt? =)
> 
> Nach FNV wieder ein sehr gutes Rollenspiel mit klasse Quests. Nur das Balancing passt noch nicht ganz so....


_
Magst davon ein wenig mehr erzählen? Ich fand den ersten Teil nämlich schon Klasse..(von den Bugs - wie der mit den Pferden zB. - mal abgesehen)
_


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich nichts innovatives gefunden.



Du bist doch nicht ernsthaft mit dem Ansatz in das Spiel gegangen etwas innovatives zu finden? Wir reden hier immerhin von CoD, einer Serie, die nun seit Modern Warfare mehr Kawumms in den nächsten Teil bringt und das nicht mal schlecht, aber Innovation findet man dort nicht wirklich. Vielleicht wäre eine zweijährige Pause für die komplette Serie super, aber dann würde Activision ja massig Geld verlieren, wie sie sogar selbst zugegeben haben. 



painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Magst davon ein wenig mehr erzählen? Ich fand den ersten Teil nämlich schon Klasse..(von den Bugs - wie der mit den Pferden zB. - mal abgesehen)
> _



Man könnte es glatt als das beste Open-World-Fantasy-Rollenspiel seit Oblivion bezeichnen. Die Quests sind durchaus interessant gestaltet, unterscheiden sich auch und sind nicht Quest-Ketten mit dem selben Ziel, nur abgeändert. Das Magier-System finde ich persönlich toll, da man sich eigene Zauber zusammen bauen kann. Am Anfang sind die Magier aber anscheinend noch nicht so gut drauf, ich hoffe das ändert sich im Laufe der Spielzeit. Wer Teil 1 natürlich nicht gespielt hat wird die Hauptstory zu Beginn nicht verstehen, da das Spiel auf dem Vorgänger aufbaut. Die Grafik ist richtig schön, hat aber auch ihre hässlichen Seiten. Mehr kann ich sagen, wenn ich länger als 3h reingeschaut habe ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (9. November 2010)

BlackOps.

Ja, es ist absolut nichts neues und man hat es schon oft gesehn.

Ja, es ist im Endeffekt ein CoD imit einfach nochmal mehr Effekten und Explosionen als das letzte.

Ja, es ist typischer Ami-Pathos (Wenn auch net so stark wie in MW).

Ja, es wird wieder ein Topseller und alle drehen durch deswegen.

Nein, man kann nichts dagegen tun.


----------



## painschkes (9. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Man könnte es glatt als das beste Open-World-Fantasy-Rollenspiel seit Oblivion bezeichnen. Die Quests sind durchaus interessant gestaltet, unterscheiden sich auch und sind nicht Quest-Ketten mit dem selben Ziel, nur abgeändert. Das Magier-System finde ich persönlich toll, da man sich eigene Zauber zusammen bauen kann. Am Anfang sind die Magier aber anscheinend noch nicht so gut drauf, ich hoffe das ändert sich im Laufe der Spielzeit. Wer Teil 1 natürlich nicht gespielt hat wird die Hauptstory zu Beginn nicht verstehen, da das Spiel auf dem Vorgänger aufbaut. Die Grafik ist richtig schön, hat aber auch ihre hässlichen Seiten. Mehr kann ich sagen, wenn ich länger als 3h reingeschaut habe ^^



_Alles klar , dann wird das aufjeden Fall auf meiner Liste notiert - Frage zur Grafik / Steuerung : Hast du's auf Konsole (Xbox360 - falls ja - wie kommst du mit der Steuerung klar?) oder PC gespielt?

_


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> BlackOps.
> 
> Ja, es ist absolut nichts neues und man hat es schon oft gesehn.
> 
> ...



Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





painschkes schrieb:


> _Alles klar , dann wird das aufjeden Fall auf meiner Liste notiert - Frage zur Grafik / Steuerung : Hast du's auf Konsole (Xbox360 - falls ja - wie kommst du mit der Steuerung klar?) oder PC gespielt?
> 
> _



PC und da war die Steuerung Genretypisch...


----------



## LiangZhou (9. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte:
> 
> 
> PC und da war die Steuerung Genretypisch...






Haha, made my day 

Leider stimmts aber >_>


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Haha, made my day
> 
> Leider stimmts aber >_>



Ja, leider. Die Spielzeit nimmt auch immer mehr ab oder bleibt relativ konstant bei 4 bis 7 Stunden und die Kunden kaufen es trotzdem wie verrückt. Zwar sag ich nichts dagegen, aber schade finde ich es trotzdem.


----------



## Kartonics (9. November 2010)

Tetris 2d


----------



## painschkes (9. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> PC und da war die Steuerung Genretypisch...



_Alles klar - danke nochmal :-)_


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Alles klar - danke nochmal :-)_



Kein Problem :-)


----------



## Skatero (10. November 2010)

Black Ops


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du bist doch nicht ernsthaft mit dem Ansatz in das Spiel gegangen etwas innovatives zu finden?



Wenn das Spiel als "Action Knaller 2010" gepriesen wird, erwarte ich wenigstens ein paar Neuerungen. Mir war schon klar, dass es das Genre Shooter nicht neu erfinden wird.

Hab halt viel erwartet, wenn man mal von der Story absieht könnte es auch MoH sein. Aber gut, man kann es spielen.


----------



## Laz0rgun (10. November 2010)

> Ja, leider. Die Spielzeit nimmt auch immer mehr ab oder bleibt relativ konstant bei 4 bis 7 Stunden und die Kunden kaufen es trotzdem wie verrückt. Zwar sag ich nichts dagegen, aber schade finde ich es trotzdem.



Euhm naja, wer CoD des Singleplayers wegen kauft, muss sich immer vor Augen halten, dass es total auf Multiplayer ausgelegt ist und somit der Singleplayer eher als nette Dreingabe gedacht ist, und da im Shooter-Genre um die 8 Std. Spielzeit der Standard sind, kann man da nicht viel meckern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2010)

sorry doppelpost -.-


----------



## Meriane (10. November 2010)

Grad ist die Installation von Black Ops fertig 

Hoffentlich hängt es nicht so wie bei vielen anderen...

Und ja CoD sehe ich größtenteils auch als Multiplayer Spiel, deswegen meckere ich auch nicht über den kurzen Singeplayer. 

Bei MW2 habe ich inzwischen fast 250h im Multiplayer gespielt, also war das Spiel zumindest sein Geld wert. Mal sehen wie bo wird


----------



## LiangZhou (10. November 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Euhm naja, wer CoD des Singleplayers wegen kauft, muss sich immer vor Augen halten, dass es total auf Multiplayer ausgelegt ist und somit der Singleplayer eher als nette Dreingabe gedacht ist, und da im Shooter-Genre um die 8 Std. Spielzeit der Standard sind, kann man da nicht viel meckern.




/sign

Wer sich CoD kauft für den Vollpreis und nur den SP spielt hat ziemlich viel Geld verschwendet. Imho ist der SP zwar sehr kurz aber dafür auch genauso gut. Bei MW2 hatte ich 30h SP und 300h+ MP von daher ;D


----------



## Healor (10. November 2010)

Der wievielte Teil ist Black Ops eigentlich, der siebte? Wieviele Medal of Honor Teile gibt es schon?

Das den Leuten das Zeugs nicht langsam beim Hals raushängt.

Vor ein paar Jahren, wenn bekannt wurde das ein neuer Teil kommt dachte ich mir immer "oh cool". Heute denke ich eher "was, schon wieder?"

Finde das schon recht übel. Jedesmal 50-60 Euro zahlen + die DLC's die nachgeschoben werden. Es kommt ja gefühlt jeden Monat ein neues MoH oder CoD raus.

Nichts gegen die Spiele oder die Leute die Spaß daran haben. Aber die Richtung in die das geht finde ich schon bedenklich. Die Grafik ist schon super, keine Frage.

Anscheinend ist das der Lauf der Dinge... Quantität vor Qualität.


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn das Spiel als "Action Knaller 2010" gepriesen wird, erwarte ich wenigstens ein paar Neuerungen. Mir war schon klar, dass es das Genre Shooter nicht neu erfinden wird.
> 
> Hab halt viel erwartet, wenn man mal von der Story absieht könnte es auch MoH sein. Aber gut, man kann es spielen.



Warum bekommt das Spiel so einen Titel? Es ist CoD und der Vorgänger war ein millionenschwerer Verkaufshit. Logisch, dass man es sofort als "Action Knaller 2010" bezeichnet, was natürlich nicht bedeutet, dass die CoD Serie irgendwie innovativ wäre. 



Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Euhm naja, wer CoD des Singleplayers wegen kauft, muss sich immer vor Augen halten, dass es total auf Multiplayer ausgelegt ist und somit der Singleplayer eher als nette Dreingabe gedacht ist, und da im Shooter-Genre um die 8 Std. Spielzeit der Standard sind, kann man da nicht viel meckern.



Heutzutage der Standard. Und die Zeit verringert sich immer. Klar kauft man es sich wegen den MP, der leider auch wieder nichts innovatives beherbergt, sondern erneut nur eine Detailänderung, aber das heißt nicht zwangsläufig, dass der MP das Maß aller Dinge in CoD ist. Der SP kann trotzdem länger sein oder zumindest eine tolle, evtl. auch dramatische und emotionale Geschichte erzählen, aber genau das schafft die CoD-Serie weiterhin nicht. Naja, ich warte lieber wieder auf einen Ableger der Brother in Arms Reihe. Oder halt Battlefield 3. =)


----------



## Razyl (10. November 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Der wievielte Teil ist Black Ops eigentlich, der siebte? Wieviele Medal of Honor Teile gibt es schon?
> 
> Das den Leuten das Zeugs nicht langsam beim Hals raushängt.
> 
> ...



CoD Black Ops ist Teil numero 7, seit der Veröffentlichung von Call of Duty 1 im Jahre 2003. Medal of Honor müsste nun in der Hauptserie Teil Nummer vier sein, abgesehen halt von den paar Erweiterungen. 

Und natürlich kommt jedes Jahr ein CoD heraus, denn Activisions Geschäftspolitik beruht (fast) nur noch auf drei Serien: Guitar Hero, welche langsam den Bach heruntergeht. World of Warcraft, womit Activision aber nicht viel am Hut hat, außer, dass sie unter den Label Activision/Blizzard als Publisher fungieren und natürlich CoD, welche Activision weiter ruiniert mMn. Die Tony Hawk Serie ist längst tot.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Der wievielte Teil ist Black Ops eigentlich, der siebte? Wieviele Medal of Honor Teile gibt es schon?
> 
> Das den Leuten das Zeugs nicht langsam beim Hals raushängt.
> 
> ...



Ist mein erster CoD Teil, den ich mir gekauft habe. Von daher. 

Mal schauen, hab bis jetzt noch keinen MP gespielt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. November 2010)

Blops


----------



## Meriane (10. November 2010)

Haben welche von euch auch das Problem dass ihr den Spielen von Freunden nicht beitreten könnt oder die Einladungen nicht ankommen bei Black ops?

Im Zombiemodus zb, hab meinem Kumpel mehrmals ne Einladung geschickt aber der bekommt einfach keine. Ins Spiel einklinken geht nich, das ist immer grau.
Beim Spiel gegen Bots funktioniert das einladen auch nicht. Nur wenn ich schon im Spiel bin kann ich ihm eine Einladung schicken über die er dann auch endlich reinkommt.

Mann das Spiel hat noch so viele Bugs :/


----------



## BlizzLord (10. November 2010)

Meriane schrieb:


> Haben welche von euch auch das Problem dass ihr den Spielen von Freunden nicht beitreten könnt oder die Einladungen nicht ankommen bei Black ops?
> 
> Im Zombiemodus zb, hab meinem Kumpel mehrmals ne Einladung geschickt aber der bekommt einfach keine. Ins Spiel einklinken geht nich, das ist immer grau.
> Beim Spiel gegen Bots funktioniert das einladen auch nicht. Nur wenn ich schon im Spiel bin kann ich ihm eine Einladung schicken über die er dann auch endlich reinkommt.
> ...



War da nicht irgendwas mit Regions Begrenzt?

Also nur EU zu EU, UK zu UK, usw.

Fals ihr die gleiche Version habt keine Ahnung


----------



## Meriane (11. November 2010)

Ich hab die AT version er die DE version, daran sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen hoffe ich zumindest ^^


----------



## DarkSJay (11. November 2010)

Minecraft!


----------



## Laz0rgun (11. November 2010)

> Haben welche von euch auch das Problem dass ihr den Spielen von Freunden nicht beitreten könnt oder die Einladungen nicht ankommen bei Black ops?
> 
> Im Zombiemodus zb, hab meinem Kumpel mehrmals ne Einladung geschickt aber der bekommt einfach keine. Ins Spiel einklinken geht nich, das ist immer grau.
> Beim Spiel gegen Bots funktioniert das einladen auch nicht. Nur wenn ich schon im Spiel bin kann ich ihm eine Einladung schicken über die er dann auch endlich reinkommt.
> ...



Bei mir gehts :S


----------



## Crucial² (11. November 2010)

Spiele derzeit auch Black Ops:
*
Singleplayer:*
Gefällt mir! Besteht zum Größten Teil wieder aus Cutscenes, für mich aber nicht weiter schlimm! Ist bisschen im SAW-Style - find ich gut!
*
Multiplayer:*
Jeder der mit MW2 Spaß hatte wird Black Ops lieben! Denn alles, was beim Vorgänger genervt hat, wurde jetzt nochmal durchdacht! Außerdem gibt es endlich wieder Server & der Serverbrowser überzeugt mich auch! 

Man muss jetzt mal von den ganzen Kindskrankheiten (die jedes Spiel beim Release hatte, siehe BFBC2!) absehen und den MP "nüchtern" bewerten! Und ich sehe ihn einfach als Klasse an!

Auch im eSport Bereich kann sich dank Dedizierten Servern wieder was tun! Freue mich schon auf die ersten ESL Games mit meinem Clan!


----------



## Laz0rgun (11. November 2010)

Claymore ist einfach abartig gut in Black Ops >.<


----------



## Landerson (11. November 2010)

Spiele auch gerade Black Ops auf der PS3.

Sorry for Off Topic: Laeuft das Spiel auf dem PC gut? Irgendwelche Probleme?


----------



## Ogil (11. November 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Sorry for Off Topic: Laeuft das Spiel auf dem PC gut? Irgendwelche Probleme?



*schiebt den Konsolero nach Kuba ab*


----------



## Colex (11. November 2010)

Ich Spike mit Begeisterung Fallout New Vegas mein Kontostand derzeit ca. 145897 kronkorken nach 90 Std Spielzeit. Werde zukünftig einige Tipps und Tricks hier schreiben. See you soon.
Wer fragen hat zum Spiel kann gerne mich anschreiben
Gruß colex


----------



## Nytan (11. November 2010)

Neben World of Warcraft spiele ich auch noch Counter - Strike.


----------



## Laz0rgun (11. November 2010)

> Sorry for Off Topic: Laeuft das Spiel auf dem PC gut? Irgendwelche Probleme?



Joa, also is ok, nur funzt Kantenglättung iwie nicht so ganz...


----------



## Tilbie (11. November 2010)

StarCraft 2 - ich liebe es


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2010)

Fallout New Vegas
Bloody Good Time
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Anno 1701 Königsedition
Brother in Arms: Hell's Highway (&#9829


----------



## Meriane (11. November 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Spiele auch gerade Black Ops auf der PS3.
> 
> Sorry for Off Topic: Laeuft das Spiel auf dem PC gut? Irgendwelche Probleme?




Viele Leute haben das Problem, dass das Spiel total bei ihnen hängt, obwohl sie ein gutes System haben. Bei mir ist das zum Glück nicht der Fall.

Mich stören die dedicated server aber ehrlich gesagt mehr als das matchmaking system aus mw2. Überall gibt es nur Server mir 18 Leuten. Ein FFA game ist so gar nicht möglich, weil das Spawnsystem in CoD einfach fürn Arsch ist. Die Gegner spawnen dann einfach hinter einem. Viele Server laggen und mich stört auch, dass man Gegner fast nicht hören kann. Erst 5m hinter einem höre ich die obwohl die nichtmal Ninja haben. In MW2 konnte man die auf 50m genau hören.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. November 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Man muss jetzt mal von den ganzen Kindskrankheiten (die jedes Spiel beim Release hatte, siehe BFBC2!) absehen


also starcraft hatte keine O.o


----------



## Kaputte (12. November 2010)

CoD Black Ops

Konnte glücklicherweise den Singleplayer ohne Probleme durchspielen, war auch ganz okey soweit.

Die Welt wartet ja jetzt auf den Patch für MP, werd heute ma gucken wie es läuft, 
gestern ging es recht gut auf nem Server.

Hab es bisher leider nur einmal geschaft in nem Wagermatch mitzumischen, die neuen Modi da find ich gut, mal was anderes ;D

Vorallem find ich gut das man keine Waffenkombis mehr nehmen kann wie zb. 
bei MW2 G18 Akimbo oder Ranger Akimbo, hat genervt wie Schwein.


Gleich mal ne Frage, Kumpel bringt mir Clive Bakers Jericho mit - hier der Horrorshooter.
Hatte damals nur die Demo gezockt, fands ganz gut, 
jemand hier der es gespielt hat? Wie ist es im großen und ganzen?

MfG. Der Kaputte / Flo


----------



## Mephals (12. November 2010)

Two Worlds II, 

und muss sagen im Gegensatz zum ersten Teil der mich nur kurz beschäftigte hat sich das Spiel echt gemausert.
Vor allem die tolle Sprachausgabe, die Quests und das umfangreiche Magiesystem haben es mir angetan.

Und an alle da draußen die meinen das Balancing wäre schlecht, nun ich finde ein magier muss zu Anfang schwach sein und später wumms machen

Lohnt sich also, vor allem für die, die noch Arcania verdauen müssen

Mfg Meph


----------



## Asayur (12. November 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> Two Worlds II,
> 
> und muss sagen im Gegensatz zum ersten Teil der mich nur kurz beschäftigte hat sich das Spiel echt gemausert.
> Vor allem die tolle Sprachausgabe, die Quests und das umfangreiche Magiesystem haben es mir angetan.
> ...


Ihr seid gemein, ihr macht mich alle so scharf auf das Spiel, dabei muss ich erst Mass Effect 2 zocken xD


----------



## LiangZhou (12. November 2010)

Kaputte schrieb:


> CoD Black Ops
> 
> Konnte glücklicherweise den Singleplayer ohne Probleme durchspielen, war auch ganz okey soweit.
> 
> ...




Jaricho, hachja... dann denke ich an lustige Fähigkeiten, witzige Dialoge und die dümmste KI die ich je in einem Spiel gesehn habe.
 Meiner Meinugn nach zwar ein Tipp, aber man muss ein gewisses Frustlimit haben.


----------



## chopi (12. November 2010)

Ich habe vor ner Stunde oder so Mafia II zuendegespielt. Das Ende haben sie echt hinbekommen o.o
Doch nun kommt ne Frage bei mir auf: Ist man in sonstigen Spielen eigentlich nur noch Soldat oder Randomheld mit Schwert?
Könnt ihr mir vllt noch ein Spiel empfehlen, in dem man keine tausend mal benutzte Idee als Held hat?


----------



## Tilbie (12. November 2010)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ner Stunde oder so Mafia II zuendegespielt. Das Ende haben sie echt hinbekommen o.o
> Doch nun kommt ne Frage bei mir auf: Ist man in sonstigen Spielen eigentlich nur noch Soldat oder Randomheld mit Schwert?
> Könnt ihr mir vllt noch ein Spiel empfehlen, in dem man keine tausend mal benutzte Idee als Held hat?



Fällt mir jetzt so spontan God of War ein


----------



## Rayon (12. November 2010)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Fällt mir jetzt so spontan God of War ein



kann ich nur empfehlen, so ein geiles spiel oO <3


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2010)

Seit wenigen Minuten:

Black Prophecy Beta.

Mehr darf ich aber (leider) nicht sagen =/


----------



## LiangZhou (12. November 2010)

Black Ops, One in a Chamber

Einfach genial!


----------



## Arosk (12. November 2010)

Black Ops wieder zurückgeschickt, ist einfach nur entäuschend, hol mir lieber Hawx 2 oder behalt das Geld


----------



## LiangZhou (13. November 2010)

Grad mal wieder FallOut New Vegas gezockt, mache ich was falsch oder wieso wird das Spiel langsam extrem langweilig? Und versteht mich net falsch, ich grase wirklich jeden Fleck der Karte ab.


----------



## OrsonLEBT (13. November 2010)

RoM,Hdro,Resistance Fall of Man und davor Metal Gear Solid 4 und Resident Evil 5 Gold Edition.
Generell würde ich mein Laptop lieber in die Ecke werfen und schlicht und einfach einen auf Konsolero 
machen, aber das Geld fehlt.


----------



## TrollJumper (13. November 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Grad mal wieder FallOut New Vegas gezockt, mache ich was falsch oder wieso wird das Spiel langsam extrem langweilig? Und versteht mich net falsch, ich grase wirklich jeden Fleck der Karte ab.



Joa ging mir auch so^^
Das letzte mal richtig action hatte ich bei den Todeskrallen bei Sloan.

BTT: Ich spiel immo LoL und es is super.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. November 2010)

Black Ops, UK-Fassung. Singleplayer war nett. MP ist toll. Net perfekt, aber wesentlich spaßiger als dieses doofe MoH.


----------



## Arosk (14. November 2010)

Jo, war immer so. Call of Duty war nie anspruchsvoll, für solche die nichts Großes erwarten und einfach pwnen wollen ist das Spiel perfekt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. November 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Jo, war immer so. Call of Duty war nie anspruchsvoll, für solche die nichts Großes erwarten und einfach pwnen wollen ist das Spiel perfekt.



Ach komm, Du postest hier doch grundsätzlich nur, um jedes Spiel von vorne bis hinten scheiße zu finden, egal, ob das jetzt Black Ops, CoD allgemein oder New Vegas ist.


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

Naruto Shippuden - Ultimate Ninja Storm 2, ist eigentlich ganz witzig, vor allem zu zweit.


----------



## Manoroth (14. November 2010)

WoW und LoL atm^^ is ne gute ergänzung^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2010)

FIFA11 - FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (14. November 2010)

Tekken 3


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. November 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> Tekken 3



uuuuuuuu ja das hab ich auf der PS1 bis zum erbrechen gespielt.


----------



## Silenzz (14. November 2010)

Hey ich brauch mal eure Hilfe  Bin jetzt mit Ac II fertig und wollte fragen, welches Game ich mir jetzt holen soll. In die nähere Auswahl kommen, Risen, Venetica und Two Worlds II was wäre da am ehesten (wird das so geschrieben?   ) zu empfehlen?

Gruß Silenzz


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (14. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> uuuuuuuu ja das hab ich auf der PS1 bis zum erbrechen gespielt.



wir spielen es im augenblick auch bis zum erbrechen


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. November 2010)

Black Ops grade im Single Player durchgespielt.

Hat mich stark an Modern Warfare 2 erinnert.

Sitze jetzt am Medal of Honor.

Taliban töten.

Wuhu!


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (14. November 2010)

Medal of Honor. lohnt sich nciht zum zocken ^^


@

Soulcalirur Legends für die WII


----------



## d2wap (15. November 2010)

Neben Left for Dead 2 (dt.) natürlich Black Ops Multiplayer


----------



## Sekundant (15. November 2010)

Fallout New Vegas, Baby


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2010)

Grad Risen für 15 € bei Steam geholt, mal schauen ...


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (15. November 2010)

WII Sports^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. November 2010)

So, nach ausreichend Spielzeit kann ich nun sagen das meine Prognose hinsichtlich des MPs von Call of Duty Black Ops zu 99% eingetroffen ist.
Der ist nämlich ganz dicker Käse. Viele Sachen wurden verschlimmbessert und nachdem Akimbo inklusive Noob-Waffen entfernt (oder abgeschwächt) wurde, wird jetzt einfach mal konsequent gecampt.
Ich find es immer wieder unglaublich wie ein Großteil der Shooter-Spieler sich praktisch auf solche unsportlichen Mittel wirft. Hauptsache RoXXor Stats.
Des Weiteren ist das Spawn-System ein schlechter Witz. Es ist mir (ohne Übertreibungen) schon öfter passiert das ich in Napalm-Angriffen, feindlichem Sperrfeuer, in das Feuer des selben Spielers der mich abgeschossen hatte und einen Meter vor einem Gegner der mich natürlich niederstach gespawnt wurde.
Grundsätzlich ist es so das die besiegten Gegner grundsätzlich im eigenen Rücken wiederbelebt werden. Man latzt einen um und drei Sekunden später kommt eben dieser Spiele um die Ecke hinter euch gespurtet um Rache zu üben. So enden "Gefechte" oft damit das viele Spieler sich wechselseitig erschießen.

Ich bin der Meinung man sollte von einem Shooter der den Anspruch hat realistisch zu sein, auch einen sportlich fairen Ansatz erwarten dürfen.
Und genau dieser ist bei CoD seit den letzten beiden Teil in keinster Weise mehr gegeben. Es spielt sich insgesamt wie ein Shooter, wo jeder mal rumownen darf, wenn er bereit ist gewisse Mittel zu nutzen.

Wirklich gelungen sind die neuen Wettkmapf-Modi die einiges an Spaß bringen und eine nette Abwechslung zum sonstigen TDM und S&D Alltag bieten.
Vielleicht liegt dies auch daran das diese Modi darauf ausgelegt sind einfach Spaß zu haben und sogar mehr Balance besteht als in den normalen Modi.
Und genau das sollte einem zu denken geben.


----------



## painschkes (16. November 2010)

_Amnesia - The Dark Descent und Tales of Monkey Island - wobei ich erst heute Abend damit anfange wenn mein kleiner Bruder im Bettchen ist ;-)_


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. November 2010)

Wieso muss ein Shooter, der Wert auf Realismus legt, "sportlich fair" sein? Haben die das in Vietnam auch so gemacht? So mit dem Megaphon: "Hören jetzt bitte mal alle Vietcong mit dem Campen auf, sonst fliegen wir nämlich wieder nach Hause!"

Ich habe mit dem Spawn kaum Probleme, abgesehen von Fällen auf doofen und zu kleinen Maps wie Nuketown. Das kommt so selten vor, davon geht meine Welt nicht unter. Mir gehen nur die Cheater auf den Sack.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. November 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wieso muss ein Shooter, der Wert auf Realismus legt, "sportlich fair" sein? Haben die das in Vietnam auch so gemacht? So mit dem Megaphon: "Hören jetzt bitte mal alle Vietcong mit dem Campen auf, sonst fliegen wir nämlich wieder nach Hause!"
> 
> Ich habe mit dem Spawn kaum Probleme, abgesehen von Fällen auf doofen und zu kleinen Maps wie Nuketown. Das kommt so selten vor, davon geht meine Welt nicht unter. Mir gehen nur die Cheater auf den Sack.



Call of Duty ist mMn kein Shooter, der besonderen Wert auf Realismus legt...

btt: Fifa 11, Managermodus mit Barcelona in der ca. 10. Saison auf Profi (jaja bin halt Anfänger).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: Rooney > All


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wieso muss ein Shooter, der Wert auf Realismus legt, "sportlich fair" sein? Haben die das in Vietnam auch so gemacht? So mit dem Megaphon: "Hören jetzt bitte mal alle Vietcong mit dem Campen auf, sonst fliegen wir nämlich wieder nach Hause!"
> 
> Ich habe mit dem Spawn kaum Probleme, abgesehen von Fällen auf doofen und zu kleinen Maps wie Nuketown. Das kommt so selten vor, davon geht meine Welt nicht unter. Mir gehen nur die Cheater auf den Sack.



Naja im Vietnam Krieg waren halt keine Weichgekochten im Einsatz sondern echte Männer. xP


----------



## painschkes (16. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Amnesia - The Dark Descent und Tales of Monkey Island - wobei ich erst heute Abend damit anfange wenn mein kleiner Bruder im Bettchen ist ;-)_



_+ Technomage + Monkey Island 3 da mit Tales of Monkey Island nicht so zusagt _


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Technomage... Das Spiel war hammer ^^
(wenns das ist, was ich denke)
Da fängt man doch ersmal an, Ratten zu killen und sucht seinen Vater im anderen Dorf, usw? Ist n älteres Spiel, aber als ichs damals zum 1. mal gespielt habe hats mich sofort gefesselt^^


----------



## painschkes (16. November 2010)

_Ganz genau..B

Dann wird man ausm Dorf vertrieben usw. (will nicht Spoilern.....)

Bin grad wieder aufm Retro-Trip - einfach ein tolles Spiel ;-)

Cover : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Call of Duty ist mMn kein Shooter, der besonderen Wert auf Realismus legt...
> 
> btt: Fifa 11, Managermodus mit Barcelona in der ca. 10. Saison auf Profi (jaja bin halt Anfänger).
> 
> ...



Noob, Halb-Profi ist das neue Profi! 

Spiele momentan auf Halb-Profi, brauche Erfolgserlebnisse. Ne Zeit lang ging es auf Profi perfekt, aber ich habs nun wohl verlernt...


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> [...]
> Bin grad wieder aufm Retro-Trip - einfach ein tolles Spiel ;-)
> [...]


Definitiv^^
Wobei ich hier zu meiner Schande sagen muss, dass ichs damals noch aus der Screenfun hatte *fg*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Call of Duty ist mMn kein Shooter, der besonderen Wert auf Realismus legt...



Gerade Black Ops nicht - alleine die Story... 
Ich finde auch nicht, dass sich an der Waffenbalance jetzt soooo viel getan hat. Früher haben sie über die G18 gemeckert, heute gibt's die Kills halt im Easymode mit AK74u und Famas. Und alle meckern über "Gaymore". Ich find's voll okay. Immer dieses Geheule...

Ich hoffe nur, dass die Treyärsche ihre Drohung wahr machen und alle (Zitat) "cheating douchebags" richtig in die Mangel nehmen. Versprochen wird immer viel und im Moment gibt's Server, da spielt man eine Minute und ist plötzlich 15xPrestige Level 50 mit allem freigespielt, was es überhaupt gibt. Das versaut einem nicht nur die Motivation, sondern man wird auch überall gekickt.


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

Gerade das neue AC bestellt...

ARHARHARHARHARHARHAR!


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

Ich spiele nach Jahren mal wieder "Kings Quest 7".

Fand das damals so genial!

*
*


----------



## painschkes (16. November 2010)

_Gnah..die CD funktioniert irgendwie nichtmehr 

R.I.P Technomage.. 

Dann halt nur Monkey Island 3 + Amnesia.. _


----------



## ThoWeib (16. November 2010)

Hab mir heute mal Torchlight gegönnt.

Widerlich. Einfach widerlich! Der gleiche Suchtbolzen wie Diablo I, nur mit schickerer Optik. Bah, die Wochenenden sind damit wieder mal gelaufen...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. November 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wieso muss ein Shooter, der Wert auf Realismus legt, "sportlich fair" sein? Haben die das in Vietnam auch so gemacht? So mit dem Megaphon: "Hören jetzt bitte mal alle Vietcong mit dem Campen auf, sonst fliegen wir nämlich wieder nach Hause!"
> 
> Ich habe mit dem Spawn kaum Probleme, abgesehen von Fällen auf doofen und zu kleinen Maps wie Nuketown. Das kommt so selten vor, davon geht meine Welt nicht unter. Mir gehen nur die Cheater auf den Sack.



Hm der Vergleich Vietnam - Videospiel hinkt ein wenig meinst du nicht auch?
Es geht darum Spaß zu haben und wenn ich über die hälfte meiner Tode nicht vermeiden konnte ist der Spaß für mich vorbei.
Wenn ich schon sterbe möchte ich wenigstens das Gefühl haben richtig dick rumgenoobt zu haben und nicht weil der Gegner in meinen Rücken gespawnt wurde.
Und wie genau gestaltet sich für dich Spaß wenn 80% der Spieler die Runde auf ihren Ärschen in der gleichen Ecke verbringen ?
Claymores sind kein Problem denn die kann man vermeiden durch aufmerksames Beobachten, man kennt die Standardplätze oder man nimmt einfach Schutzweste wenn mans garnicht gebacken bekommt.
Damit gehen einem die verdammten Autos auch nicht so auffen Sack.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. November 2010)

Vielleicht spielst Du ein anderes Black Ops als ich, jedenfalls liegt die Hälfte meiner Tode nicht an fehlerhaftem Respawn und von Deinen angeblichen 80% campenden Spielern habe ich auf den Servern bisher auch nichts gesehen. Und wenn auf dem Server mal 2 oder 3 Schmocks campen, gibt's ne Killcam, Spionageflugzeuge, Napalm-Angriffe... es gibt mehr als genügend Mittel, solche Methoden zu kontern. Und in den meisten Spielmodi gehört Camping ganz einfach dazu, beispielsweise, um eine Bombsite oder die Flagge zu beschützen.
Und wieso hinkt der Vietnam-Vergleich? Genau da findet ein großer Teil der Kampagne statt und Du sagtest doch selbst, dass das Spiel realistisch rüberkommen will. Und realistischer Krieg hat nix mit Sportlichkeit oder Fairness zu tun.


----------



## Jester (17. November 2010)

Und grade die Killcam macht es Campern wie mir schwer, einen Punkt zu campen. Wobei ich mich ja schwer in die Claymore verliebt hab. Z.b. auf dieser spaßigen Shooting Range Map, oben auf dem Holzturm, zack, die Claymore oben an die Brüstung gestellt, Prof. Einstein-feindlicher-Spieler probiert hochzuklettern um mich zu messern und kriegt erstmal direkt die Claymore in die Fresse


----------



## Alcest (17. November 2010)

Also ich spiele zur Zeit WoW...


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Ich würd gern mal wieder was anderes spielen ... WoW pisst mich zur Zeit einfach nur an! Es gibt einfach nichts zu tun 

Ich denke derzeit stark darüber nach, mir wieder eine XBoX zu kaufen. Die neue 360 Slim mit der 250er Platte hats mir angetan ...


----------



## Reo_MC (17. November 2010)

Hmm... ich hab mir SC2 geholt, und, wieder einmal, festgestellt dass ich und RTS bisher noch nicht miteinander können (erster Versuch war WC3). Ich versuch's weiter, bin aber leicht demotiviert gegen einen Kumpel ein 0:2 eingefahren zu haben obwohl er das auch nicht kann *g*.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. November 2010)

Ooookay, kaum halte ich einen stundenlangen Vortrag darüber, dass das Spawning in Black Ops nicht sooooo viel schlechter ist als in MW2 und unglückliche Kills eher die Ausnahme sind, bin ich auch schon über den Fehler bei diesem System gestolpert: Im TDM haben die Maps oft (oder immer?) nur zwei Spawn-Punkte. Und man wird immer an dem Punkt wiederbelebt, der vom gegnerischen Team gerade am weitesten entfernt ist. Soweit, so gut, aber wenn mein gesamtes Team gerade in der Nähe von Spawn A ist und ich mich an Spawn B heran schleiche, kann ich dort Spawn-Kills einfahren, bis meine Teamkollegen näher kommen oder ich selbst ins Gras beißen. Habe bisher nicht erlebt, dass das jemand ausgenutzt hätte, aber es ist durchaus möglich.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Call of Duty ist mMn kein Shooter, der besonderen Wert auf Realismus legt...
> 
> btt: Fifa 11, Managermodus mit Barcelona in der ca. 10. Saison auf Profi (jaja bin halt Anfänger).
> 
> ...




So und hier das Rückspiel von eben xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, es ist nicht das selbe Bild. Man vergleiche die Zeiten


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. November 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Vielleicht spielst Du ein anderes Black Ops als ich, jedenfalls liegt die Hälfte meiner Tode nicht an fehlerhaftem Respawn und von Deinen angeblichen 80% campenden Spielern habe ich auf den Servern bisher auch nichts gesehen. Und wenn auf dem Server mal 2 oder 3 Schmocks campen, gibt's ne Killcam, Spionageflugzeuge, Napalm-Angriffe... es gibt mehr als genügend Mittel, solche Methoden zu kontern. Und in den meisten Spielmodi gehört Camping ganz einfach dazu, beispielsweise, um eine Bombsite oder die Flagge zu beschützen.
> Und wieso hinkt der Vietnam-Vergleich? Genau da findet ein großer Teil der Kampagne statt und Du sagtest doch selbst, dass das Spiel realistisch rüberkommen will. Und realistischer Krieg hat nix mit Sportlichkeit oder Fairness zu tun.



Wenn ich realistisch schreibe beziehe ich mich nicht auf den Schauplatz oder die Story (die mit dem MP ja nun herzlich wenig zu tun haben und deshalb auch nicht zum Vergleich taugen wenn man mal ein wenig überlegen würde) sondern auf Waffen, Rüstung etc.
Und meines Erachtens nach ist es nicht besonders realistisch das zum Beispiel die AK-74u alles mit 2 Schüssen umsenst, die M16 oder G11 mit Feuerstoß-Systemen jedoch oft 2 Salven brauchen.

Und Spionageflugzeuge oder Killcams helfen dir herzlich wenig, da der campende Spieler sowieso immer zuerst Feuern kann. Napalm Angriffe schalten den Feind eher selten aus da die wenigstens Maps i-welche profitablen Stationen ausserhalb von Gebäuden bieten. Und wenn du nun doch mal einen erwischst ist er ne halbe Minute später sowieso wieder an seiner Position.
Und ich will sehen wie du deine "2-3 Schmocks" mit einem Napalmangriff ausschaltest.
Ausserdem gibt es einen signifikanten Unterschied zwischen Campen und dem Bewachen von Bombenplätzen.
Beim "Beschützen" musst du ein gesamtes Umfeld überblicken und damit rechnen das sich der Feind auch von hinten anschleicht.
Beim "Campen" haust du dich in ne Ecke wo keine Sau dich überraschen kann. Natürlich sind meine genannten 80% stark übertrieben (so wäre ja kein Spielfluss mehr möglich) aber selbst wenn nur etwa jeder fünfte Spieler diese Methode wählt ist das immernoch extrem ärgerlich und stört einfach den kompletten Aufbau.

Es wär ja nicht auch so das ich mit der Spawn-Behauptung ganz alleine dastehen würde. Es gibt sehr viele Spieler die sich darüber aufregen.
Um nur eine Webside zu nennen die dies belegt: http://www.product-r...in-multiplayer/


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Wenn ich realistisch schreibe beziehe ich mich nicht auf den Schauplatz oder die Story (die mit dem MP ja nun herzlich wenig zu tun haben und deshalb auch nicht zum Vergleich taugen wenn man mal ein wenig überlegen würde) sondern auf Waffen, Rüstung etc.
> Und meines Erachtens nach ist es nicht besonders realistisch das zum Beispiel die AK-74u alles mit 2 Schüssen umsenst, die M16 oder G11 mit Feuerstoß-Systemen jedoch oft 2 Salven brauchen.
> 
> Und Spionageflugzeuge oder Killcams helfen dir herzlich wenig, da der campende Spieler sowieso immer zuerst Feuern kann. Napalm Angriffe schalten den Feind eher selten aus da die wenigstens Maps i-welche profitablen Stationen ausserhalb von Gebäuden bieten. Und wenn du nun doch mal einen erwischst ist er ne halbe Minute später sowieso wieder an seiner Position.
> ...



@Realismus: Und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun, dass Du vom Spiel "sportliche Fairness" verlangst, weil es realistisch sein will/soll? Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat.

Und nochmal - "campen" gehört in fast allen Spielmodi nunmal zur Taktik. Und wer nur dumm in ner Ecke sitzt, die mit dem Missionsziel überhaupt nix zu tun hat, verarscht sich doch nur selber. Und wenn ab und zu mal einer im TDM in 'ner Ecke hockt, dann kriegt er halt mal einen verdammten Kill. Und weiter? Dank Killcam weiß ich anschließend genau, wo er sitzt. Das kann man dann entsprechend kontern, man kann sein Team warnen oder man bleibt ganz einfach weg. Als gäbe es einen Taktikshooter auf der Welt, wo nie und nimmer gecampt wird.

Auf den Fehler im Respawn-System bin ich im letzten Post bereits eingegangen. Ich bin jetzt Level 50 und habe über 25 Stunden Spielzeit und bisher hat mich diese kleine Macke wenig bis überhaupt nicht beeinträchtigt. Vielleicht hab ich einfach andere Prioritäten auf meiner Abfuck-Skala. Wenn ich 50fach-XP-Server sehe und irgendwelche Honks, deren Fadenkreuz sich in der Killcam schon auf nen halben Kilometer entfernt durch drei Häuser hindurch auf mich fixiert, juckt mich ein unglücklicher Respawn alle paar Stunden vergleichsweise wenig.


----------



## mastergamer (17. November 2010)

Battelfield Bad Company 2. Und "bald" das kommende Vietnam-Addon! Freu' mich drauf.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. November 2010)

Ich habe ja schonmal mein "Asshole-Play" in MW2 erwähnt. Ich finde das es noch viel härter geht in BO, mit Raketenwerfer, Sleight of Hand, Kamera und Sniper


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. November 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> @Realismus: Und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun, dass Du vom Spiel "sportliche Fairness" verlangst, weil es realistisch sein will/soll? Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat.
> 
> Und nochmal - "campen" gehört in fast allen Spielmodi nunmal zur Taktik. Und wer nur dumm in ner Ecke sitzt, die mit dem Missionsziel überhaupt nix zu tun hat, verarscht sich doch nur selber. Und wenn ab und zu mal einer im TDM in 'ner Ecke hockt, dann kriegt er halt mal einen verdammten Kill. Und weiter? Dank Killcam weiß ich anschließend genau, wo er sitzt. Das kann man dann entsprechend kontern, man kann sein Team warnen oder man bleibt ganz einfach weg. Als gäbe es einen Taktikshooter auf der Welt, wo nie und nimmer gecampt wird.
> 
> Auf den Fehler im Respawn-System bin ich im letzten Post bereits eingegangen. Ich bin jetzt Level 50 und habe über 25 Stunden Spielzeit und bisher hat mich diese kleine Macke wenig bis überhaupt nicht beeinträchtigt. Vielleicht hab ich einfach andere Prioritäten auf meiner Abfuck-Skala. Wenn ich 50fach-XP-Server sehe und irgendwelche Honks, deren Fadenkreuz sich in der Killcam schon auf nen halben Kilometer entfernt durch drei Häuser hindurch auf mich fixiert, juckt mich ein unglücklicher Respawn alle paar Stunden vergleichsweise wenig.



Meine Güte was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen. Wenn man den Anspruch hat echte Waffen in ein Spiel zu bringen, dann sollten diese sich auch wie ihre echten Vorbilder verhalten. Jeder normale Mensch merkt das die AK-74u den anderen Waffen bei weitem überlegen ist. Des Weiteren die sogenannten "taktischen Ansätze" die durch dämliches Spawnen total zerstört werden. Ich brauch überhaupt keine Taktik mehr oder muss unter Umständen die Laufwege der Gegner kennen um besser zu sein. Nein ich muss auf mein Spawnglück hoffen und darauf das andere es nicht so gut erwischt.
Ausserdem hab ich nie behauptet das es in anderen Spielen keine Camper gäbe nur in BO hast das eine ganz andere Tragweite als in einem BF z.B.
CoD ist ein Infanterie-Shooter und hat damit nur begrenzte bis keine Möglichkeiten jmd. durch zich Wege zu überraschen. In BF schleicht man sich durch ein weiträumiges Gelände an und meuchelt den Drecksack eiskalt.
Und wenn du behauptest das Spawn-System würde nur "alle paar Stunden" rummacken dann bist du der erste Spieler von dem ich das höre. Entweder du merkst es einfach nicht oder du hast verdammt viel Glück.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Entweder du merkst es einfach nicht oder du hast verdammt viel Glück.





Oder Du verdammt viel Pech. Camper gibts immer, manche werden weniger betroffen manche öfter.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. November 2010)

> Meine Güte was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?



Na, das hier:



> Ich bin der Meinung man sollte von einem Shooter der den Anspruch hat realistisch zu sein, auch einen sportlich fairen Ansatz erwarten dürfen.



Was hat Realitätsnähe mit Fairness zu tun? Du erklärst die ganze Zeit was von schlecht balancierten Waffen und dass die AK74u das ganze Spiel dominiert und das streitet auch niemand ab. Selbst, wenn das Balancing irgendwann angepasst und verbessert werden sollte und man mit nem M16 genausoviel oder mehr Schaden anrichtet als mit bestimmten anderen Waffen - warum muss man deswegen sportliche Fairness erwarten? Mir geht auch auf den Keks, dass jeder Depp in einem Spiel mit unzähligen Waffen fast ausnahmslos mit der AK74 und der Famas rumrennt, aber wenn diese im Vergleich zu Burst-Rifles abgeschwächt werden und nicht mehr wesentlich attraktiver als alle anderen Waffen im Spiel sind - wird es dadurch "fairer"? Immerhin hat jeder Zugriff auf exakt die selben Waffen und man wird ja nicht dazu gezwungen, die M16 zu benutzen. Von vorübergehenden Einschränkungen wie dem Level vielleicht abgesehen.

Ich sage auch nicht, dass der Spawn in der Nähe feindlicher Spieler nur "alle paar Stunden" passiert. Aber dass ich deswegen unbedingt einen Nachteil habe, kommt bei mir wirklich nur extrem selten vor - eben alle paar Stunden. Mir ist noch nicht ein einziges Mal passiert, dass ich wirklich ausgerechnet mitten in einem feindlichen Nahpalm-Angriff oder sonst einer haarigen Situation respawnt wäre. Wie oft ich mit dem Rücken zum Gegner respawnt habe, kann ich nach einer knappen Woche Spielzeit mit den Fingern einer Hand abzählen, genausooft passiert es aber, dass ich so respawne, dass der Gegner mir den Rücken zudreht oder dass wir beide ein Stückweit voneinander entfernt sind und gleichmäßige Chancen auf den nächsten Kill haben. Ist das ideal? Auf keinen Fall. Schränkt mich das tierisch ein? Nö, wieso? Vielleicht sehe ich das einfach deswegen anders, weil ich noch die Zeiten von UT und Quake 3: Arena gewohnt bin, wo es auf überfüllten Maps in schöner Regelmäßigkeit zu "Telefrags" kam, nicht selten durch Respawn verursacht.  Und wenn ich bei einem (Team)Deathmatch mitspiele, dann will ich nach dem  Tod schließlich schnellstmöglich zurück zum Feind und Punkte sammeln - und wenn mir da gerade beim Respawn einer vors Fadenkreuz rennt, dann beschwere ich mich doch nicht.

Und was die Camper angeht - nahezu jedes Gebäude auf jeder Map hat zwei oder mehr Ausgänge oder wenigstens diverse Fenster. Einen absolut überraschungssicheren "Campingplatz" gibt es nicht. Mal völlig abgesehen davon, dass sich der Camper ohne Ninja-Perk nach dem ersten Kill direkt verrät und für alle gut sichtbar auf der Karte markiert wird. Und wenn er jemandem aus meinem Team erwischt, gibt's den Totenkopf gleich kostenlos dazu und schon weiß ich, dass dort ein Feind lauert. Wieviel Hilfestellung beim Entdecken von Campern soll es denn noch sein?
Wenn ich da an Spiele wie CS denke, finde ich das Gecampe in BO wirklich harmlos und auch nicht besonders effektiv.


----------



## Laz0rgun (17. November 2010)

> Und wenn du behauptest das Spawn-System würde nur "alle paar Stunden" rummacken dann bist du der erste Spieler von dem ich das höre. Entweder du merkst es einfach nicht oder du hast verdammt viel Glück.



Naja, ich habe bis jetzt ach schon über 11 Std. Spielzeit, und muss sagen, dass ich noch NIE neben einem Gegner o.Ä. gespawnt bin. Und wenn man wenigstens einigermaßen gut spielen kann, kann man auch 2-3 anstürmende Gegner direkt nachm Respawn umnatzen.


----------



## Deanne (17. November 2010)

HARVEST MOON!

Habe ich ewig nicht mehr gespielt. Hatte ganz vergessen, wie toll das Spiel ist und dass es so viel Spaß macht. Eine schöne Abwechslung zu WoW und den anderen Online-Games.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Was mich da nervt - Genau die Leute, die früher Harvest Moon zu langweilig fanden, weil man da ja "nur Kühe pflegen und bauer spielen kann"
Spielen jetzt so Sachen wie farmarama etc.


----------



## Edou (17. November 2010)

Smackdown vs Raw 2011 <3


----------



## Reflox (17. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Was mich da nervt - Genau die Leute, die früher Harvest Moon zu langweilig fanden, weil man da ja "nur Kühe pflegen und bauer spielen kann"
> Spielen jetzt so Sachen wie farmarama etc.



Dabei hat Harvest Moon höheren Anspruch.

In diesem Sinne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NablaQuabla (17. November 2010)

Ein Wort:

Minecraft! ;P

Wobei ich auch mal wieder die alten Adventures auspacken wollte... Monkey Island 2 und Indy 4 müssen sich dann wohl doch noch etwas gedulden!

PS: Harvest Moon war damals spaßig... Wohingegen ich den ganzen Farmklonen die z.Z. im Umlauf sind rein gar nichts abgewinnen kann...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. November 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe bis jetzt ach schon über 11 Std. Spielzeit, und muss sagen, dass ich noch NIE neben einem Gegner o.Ä. gespawnt bin. Und wenn man wenigstens einigermaßen gut spielen kann, kann man auch 2-3 anstürmende Gegner direkt nachm Respawn umnatzen.



Hm linke Maustaste bzw. rechten Trigger drücken erfordert jetzt nicht sooo viel können.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dabei hat Harvest Moon höheren Anspruch.
> [...]


Und hat auch ne viel schönere Aufmache.
Btw was ich immer noch unerreicht trotz NDS, NGC Titeln von Harvest Moon finde, ist Harvest Moon Friends of Mineral Town. 
Das war nach Teil 2 das perfekte Harvest Moon finde ich^^


----------



## Thoor (17. November 2010)

Morgen kommt mein AC Brotherhood mit dem Kurier.

Nein wie fabulös!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Morgen kommt mein AC Brotherhood mit dem Kurier.
> 
> Nein wie fabulös!


Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass es nicht allzu lohnenswert sei!


----------



## Thoor (17. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass es nicht allzu lohnenswert sei!



Dies zu beurteilen überlassen Sie doch wohl besser mir, werter Sir Brille. Ich bin der unangefochtene Fan der Assassines Creed Reihe, möge das Spiel noch so schrecklich sein, mir wird es munden!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dies zu beurteilen überlassen Sie doch wohl besser mir, werter Sir Brille. Ich bin der unangefochtene Fan der Assassines Creed Reihe, möge das Spiel noch so schrecklich sein, mir wird es munden!


Im Internetjargon würde man nun "FAIL!" sagen, mein werter Thoor!
Sie sollen es beurteilen, obwohl sie selbst sagen, dass es ihnen trotz Schrecklichkeit munden wird? (Zudem mich die Benutzung des Mundens hier doch sehr verwirrt)
Nun dennoch will ich ihnen den Spaß nicht vermiesen und wünsche ihnen selbigen mit diesem Spiel.


----------



## Thoor (17. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Im Internetjargon würde man nun "FAIL!" sagen, mein werter Thoor!
> Sie sollen es beurteilen, obwohl sie selbst sagen, dass es ihnen trotz Schrecklichkeit munden wird? (Zudem mich die Benutzung des Mundens hier doch sehr verwirrt)
> Nun dennoch will ich ihnen den Spaß nicht vermiesen und wünsche ihnen selbigen mit diesem Spiel.



Solche Kraftausdrücken gehören sich nicht in unseren Kreisen! Werter Sir Brille, wenn Sie nun so freundliche wären damit aufzuhören mir die Worte im Munde zu verdrehe wäre ich Ihnen äusserst dankbar. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, das ich es mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass dieses Spiel schlecht sein soll, da die Vorgänger doch relativ grosse Erfolge gefeiert haben. Selbst wenn der allgemeine Volksmund das Spiel nun als "Ungenügend" deklariert, so bin ich wohl doch mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit davon begeistert, da es meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach doch das beste Spiel ist, das zurzeit für die Playstation 3 erhältlich ist. Wo ich Ihnen allerdings Recht zugestehe muss ist bei dem Begriff "munden". Da ich leider heute aufgrund meines regen Tagesblaufes noch keine Zeit hatte, Nahrung aufzunehmen war ich vom Hunger getrieben. Bitte um Entschuldigen werter Sir Brille.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Solche Kraftausdrücken gehören sich nicht in unseren Kreisen! Werter Sir Brille, wenn Sie nun so freundliche wären damit aufzuhören mir die Worte im Munde zu verdrehe wäre ich Ihnen äusserst dankbar. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, das ich es mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass dieses Spiel schlecht sein soll, da die Vorgänger doch relativ grosse Erfolge gefeiert haben. Selbst wenn der allgemeine Volksmund das Spiel nun als "Ungenügend" deklariert, so bin ich wohl doch mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit davon begeistert, da es meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach doch das beste Spiel ist, das zurzeit für die Playstation 3 erhältlich ist. Wo ich Ihnen allerdings Recht zugestehe muss ist bei dem Begriff "munden". Da ich leider heute aufgrund meines regen Tagesblaufes noch keine Zeit hatte, Nahrung aufzunehmen war ich vom Hunger getrieben. Bitte um Entschuldigen werter Sir Brille.


"Fail" ist doch wohl kein Kraftausdruck, sondern ein englisches Wort, was ja nicht mehr als "Fehler" heisst. Jedoch schien es mir in dieser Form gebräuchlicher. 
Ich verdrehe nichts, dies war meine Interpretation, ich lag aber wohl falsch und bitte um Verzeihung.
Ich selbst spielte den ersten Teil mit Begeisterung, das Ende jedoch erfüllte mich mit negativen Gefühlen, nach denen ich am liebsten mein Gamepad an der Wand hätte zerschmettern wollen. 
Der Fauxpas sei ihnen natürlich verziehen.


----------



## Thoor (17. November 2010)

Nun, ich kann Ihnen nur raten, insbesondere den 2. Teil nochmals zu spielen und dabei exakt auf die Story zu achten. Diese ist doch mehr als komplex, mystisch und zu gleich absolut genial!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nun, ich kann Ihnen nur raten, insbesondere den 2. Teil nochmals zu spielen und dabei exakt auf die Story zu achten. Diese ist doch mehr als komplex, mystisch und zu gleich absolut genial!


Ich müsste ihn nicht nochmals, sondern überhaupt spielen. 
Der erste Teil war ein durchweg perfekter Titel, der mir sehr Spaß bereitete, das Ende jedoch so enttäuschend, dass ich die Serie nicht mehr beachtete, bzw spielte.


----------



## Thoor (17. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich müsste ihn nicht nochmals, sondern überhaupt spielen.
> Der erste Teil war ein durchweg perfekter Titel, der mir sehr Spaß bereitete, das Ende jedoch so enttäuschend, dass ich die Serie nicht mehr beachtete, bzw spielte.



Ach, werter Sir Brille, das Ende des ersten Teils war gelinde gesagt nichts weiter, als die "Aufdeckung" der tatäschlichen Storyline!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ach, werter Sir Brille, das Ende des ersten Teils war gelinde gesagt nichts weiter, als die "Aufdeckung" der tatäschlichen Storyline!


Nein, das Ende des ersten Teils war ein gewaltiger Cliffhanger.


Spoiler



als man da das blut auf dem boden sah, aber nicht die bedeutung erfuhr und es dann zuende war


----------



## Thoor (17. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Nein, das Ende des ersten Teils war ein gewaltiger Cliffhanger.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Mögen die anderen User mir nun diese Off-Topic Diskussion verzeihen, doch dies kann nicht so im Raum stehen gelassen werden!

Spoiler:


Spoiler



Am Ende des 1. Teils erfuhr man, das die Templer in der heutigen Zeit diese Artefakte suchen um welche es dann im 2. Teil geht. Dieses Blut welches man an der Wand sah, stammt von einem "Vorgänger" des Spielers der keine andere Wahl hatte als sein eigenes Blut als Tinte zu benutzen. Wenn man all diese Ziffern und Hinweise richtig entschlüsselte (was doch sehr komplex sei!) kann man auf das Datum, welches den Weltuntergang prophezeite! Und somit startet man dann direkt anschliessend in den 2. Teil!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mögen die anderen User mir nun diese Off-Topic Diskussion verzeihen, doch dies kann nicht so im Raum stehen gelassen werden!
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...


Ich spiele atm ein wenig WoW.
Und wieso Off-Topic? Du spielst ja die Vorgänger und wohl auch bald den Brotherhood-Teil, da kann man doch eine Diskussion über das Spiel durchaus verzeihen!


Spoiler



Soweit ich mich erinnere kam das schon vorher, am Ende brechen doch nur Temper (?) dort ein. Ja, und genau das meinte ich. Das Spiel lässt alles weitere mitten am spannendsten Teil offen. Das war ja schon bei Half Life 2 und Episode 1 schlimm genug. Ich denke, ich war davon so enttäuscht, weil ich nicht erwartet hätte, dass dieses Spiel vor allem nach der guten Story in Vergangenheit UND Gegenwart den Spieler so vor den Kopf stößt


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2010)

Two Worlds 2
Black Ops
PES 2011
Project Aftermath
Fallout New Vegas
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit
Anno 1701
Batman: AA


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (17. November 2010)

Eben Dantes Inferno ausgespielt . Geiles Game kann ich nur sagen.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4eajk8jxJQ[/youtube]


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. November 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Eben Dantes Inferno ausgespielt . Geiles Game kann ich nur sagen.



Naja ich muss ehrlich sagen beim Boss-Fight war ich etwas angefressen weil er auf dem 3ten Schwierigkeitsgrad schon unmenschlich schwer war 
Ansonsten muss ich dir absolut zustimmen.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. November 2010)

noch nicht aber heute abend wird Assassins Creed Brotherhood gezockt bis das blut durch den bildschirm raus spritzt (yeah! nie wieder aufhören zu zocken!)

und wenns schlechter wird, was ja durchaus sein kann da in letzter Zeit alle fortsetzungen eher schlecht waren, so hoffe ich auf eine ähnlich lange spielzeit wie im 2. teil und weniger kletter herausforderungen (die haben wirklich genervt).


----------



## Dolgrim (18. November 2010)

War das eigentlich ein Fehler von Amazon, oder warum habe ich AC Brotherhood gestern schon bekommen? :O 

Offiziell soll es ja erst heute erscheinen ...


----------



## bkeleanor (18. November 2010)

Dort wo ichs bestellt habe wäre es eigentlich auch gestern gekommen...die hatten aber zu wenig exemplare :-)

edit: hoppla gar nicht wahr die haben geschrieben das es am donnerstag erscheint...also heute.
naja hast halt glück gehabt?


----------



## Davatar (18. November 2010)

Gestern beendet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tolles Spiel, war extrem überrascht. Aber ich scheine irgendwie zu doof zu sein, nach dem Ende neu starten zu können. Bei mir geht das immer ins Endlosspiel o_O


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (18. November 2010)

Wollte mir AC3 für die PS3 kaufen wegen dem MP aber nun hat ein Freund gemeint das das Sony Internet Laggt?! Stimmt das? Den wenn es so ist kauf ichs lieber fürn PC.


----------



## Porkee (18. November 2010)

WOW


----------



## painschkes (18. November 2010)

_Da mir die anderen Spiele doch nicht(mehr) so zusagten :

Machinarium und sobald ich damit fertig bin The Whispered World

Machinarium ist schonmal der Knaller :-)_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. November 2010)

AC Brotherhood - nach 2 Spielstunden jetzt schon der beste der 3 Teile 

(und die Sprachausgabe ist frei wählbar ! )


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Da mir die anderen Spiele doch nicht(mehr) so zusagten :
> 
> Machinarium und sobald ich damit fertig bin The Whispered World
> 
> Machinarium ist schonmal der Knaller :-)_


Machinarium kenn ich nicht, aber The Whispered World hat einfach ne einzigartige Atmo und ist wirklich schön gezeichnet :>

btt: spiele atm mal wieder sacred^^


----------



## Talagath (19. November 2010)

Mal wieder die Mass Effect Teile ! Für mich immer noch eine der besten Spieleserien die es je gab ;-) 

Wollte mir auch schon fast Block Ops kaufen, aber hab mir dann gedacht das ich sobald Cata rauskommt sowieso keine Zeit für andere Spiele habe  Daher kauf ichs mir erst wenns billiger ist, und die Cata-Anfangshysterie verflogen ist.


----------



## Triatis (19. November 2010)

Naja neben WOW zurzeit noch Das neue Need for Speed, echt geil^^


----------



## painschkes (19. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Machinarium kenn ich nicht



_Dann aber ab auf Youube und schauen ;-)

Einige Rätsel waren wirklich knifflig bzw. musste man 3x überlegen - aber wirklich schön für zwichendurch (hatte es an einem Abend durch)

A Whispered World schau ich mir morgen an :-)
_


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dann aber ab auf Youube und schauen ;-)
> 
> Einige Rätsel waren wirklich knifflig bzw. musste man 3x überlegen - aber wirklich schön für zwichendurch (hatte es an einem Abend durch)
> 
> ...


Habs mir grade angeschaut^^
Sieht schon niedlich und schön aus, ist ja auch vom gleichen Entwickler wie The Whispered World^^
Hm, ich glaub, da lohnt sich dann doch eine Anschaffung, vor allem der Trailer mit der Musik zusammen wirkt klasse^^


----------



## BlizzLord (19. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gestern beendet:
> 
> 
> Tolles Spiel, war extrem überrascht. Aber ich scheine irgendwie zu doof zu sein, nach dem Ende neu starten zu können. Bei mir geht das immer ins Endlosspiel o_O



Bin anscheinend der einzige der diese Spiel schlecht fand.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. November 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Bin anscheinend der einzige der diese Spiel schlecht fand.



Bist du nicht  

Konnte Fable noch nie was abgewinnen. Mag an der Grafik damals legen, dieses comic-hafte gefiel mir einfach nicht.

Und da die neuen Teile nur auf der X-Box erscheinen, hat sich die Sache auch erledigt.


----------



## Fanillia (19. November 2010)

sc2


----------



## Fanillia (19. November 2010)

und wow


----------



## Fanillia (19. November 2010)

und sc1 und diablo 2 ^^ jetzt hab ichs


----------



## painschkes (19. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Habs mir grade angeschaut^^
> Sieht schon niedlich und schön aus, ist ja auch vom gleichen Entwickler wie The Whispered World^^
> Hm, ich glaub, da lohnt sich dann doch eine Anschaffung, vor allem der Trailer mit der Musik zusammen wirkt klasse^^



_Lohnt sich aufjeden Fall - aber wie gesagt..man hat's halt ziemlich fix durch _


----------



## Edou (20. November 2010)

Hab mal Bad Company 2 wieder Ausgepackt, und spiel den SP. =)


----------



## Perkone (20. November 2010)

Im moment gar nix. WoW -> Keine Lust mehr. Aion -> Keine Lust mehr. COD Blackops SP gestern durchgezockt. Ich hab auch keine Ahnung, was ich grad zockn könnte...


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2010)

_Vllt den Multiplayer? ;-)_


----------



## Tilbie (20. November 2010)

Installier grade Gothic 2 ^^


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Konnte Fable noch nie was abgewinnen. Mag an der Grafik damals legen, dieses comic-hafte gefiel mir einfach nicht.
> 
> Und da die neuen Teile nur auf der X-Box erscheinen, hat sich die Sache auch erledigt.


Frage: Gefällt Dir denn die Grafik von Borderlands auch nicht? Ist ja auch Comic-Grafik.
Fable 3 kommt auch für den PC raus und für Fable 2 holt man sich dann halt nen Emulator.



Fanillia schrieb:


> und sc1 und diablo 2 ^^ jetzt hab ichs


Will ja nicht meckern, aber da gibts ne Editierfunktion


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. November 2010)

Zurzeit FoFIX


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> [...]
> Will ja nicht meckern, aber da gibts ne Editierfunktion


Schau auf sein Bild+ Status. Der woltle nur 10 Beiträge um iwelche Links zu posten. :S
@ topic: mal wieder Oblivion rausgekramt, die Spielwelt ist einfach klasse, und die Stories, die in den Nebenquests erzählt werden, immer noch super^^


----------



## BlizzLord (20. November 2010)

> Fable 3 kommt auch für den PC raus und für Fable 2 holt man sich dann halt nen Emulator.



Zeig mir mal einen funktionierenden Xbox 360 Emulator auf dem man das Spiel auch geniessen kann.
Ohne vorher 5.000&#8364; in seinen Rechner gesteckt zu haben.

Oh und im Moment spiele ich Fable II bei nem Kumpel.
(Eindeutig besser als der erste Teil.)


----------



## LiangZhou (20. November 2010)

Dank PCGames Tomb Raider Annivesary!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (20. November 2010)

Wixxbox AC3 und RDR UN


----------



## TrollJumper (21. November 2010)

Ich spiel grad LoL und Civ5


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (21. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Vllt den Multiplayer? ;-)_



Seit wann gibts bei den gecrackten Spielen einen MP?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Frage: Gefällt Dir denn die Grafik von Borderlands auch nicht? Ist ja auch Comic-Grafik.
> Fable 3 kommt auch für den PC raus und für Fable 2 holt man sich dann halt nen Emulator.



Ne, Borderlands gefällt mir auch nicht.  

Von der Idee her ist Fable ja echt klasse, aber mir gefällt die Umsetzung nicht. Jeder hat nen anderen Geschmack. 

BTT : Immer noch AC Brotherhood - ist das ein geiles Spiel oder was !?


----------



## painschkes (21. November 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Seit wann gibts bei den gecrackten Spielen einen MP?



_Hm?_


----------



## Thoor (21. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nächste Woche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann nächstes Jahr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+

Assassins Creed 4 

+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hachja, das nächste Jahr wird himmlisch =D

weiss man eigentlich schon was über das neue Kingdom Hearts für PS3? :<


----------



## Dropz (21. November 2010)

Ich hab eig zu viel zu spielen(sc2,blackops,WoW) jedoch langweile ich mich immernoch


----------



## LiangZhou (22. November 2010)

Black Ops SP durchgezockt, 5 1/2 Stunden



Spoiler



Fand es rundum großartig inszeniert, sogar die Story gefiel mir ganz gut. Nur das Ende war leider ziemlich langweilig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2010)

AC : Brotherhood \o/

Wird einfach nicht langweilig :>


----------



## SilentBob23 (22. November 2010)

Momentan nicht aber werde Cataclysm an zocken wenn es raus ist


----------



## Dominau (22. November 2010)

Minecraft 
Gott, ich liebe dieses Spiel. Schon lang kein Game mehr gehabt das
so genial war.


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (22. November 2010)

SilentBob23 schrieb:


> Momentan nicht aber werde Cataclysm anzocken wenn es raus ist



jo, das mache ich auch. ganz entspannt alle neuen gebiete erquesten. dann schwupps durch scherbe & nordend und dann wieder ins schöne neue.


----------



## Dracun (22. November 2010)

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa JAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa und es ist echt genial 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (22. November 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Need for Speed Hot Pursuit
> 
> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa JAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa und es ist echt genial
> 
> ...



Wie kann man nur EA Spiele kaufen. PFUI!^^


----------



## hassknecht (22. November 2010)

COD Black Ops

Haut mich ehrlich gesagt nicht so vom Hocker.


----------



## Dracun (22. November 2010)

Und selbst wenn es von Rumpelpumpel Gaming wär .. is mir doch kagg egal  
i will dat Game zoggen und net Electronic Arts ... ergo is es mir vollkommen egal ob es von EA published (kA ob es a) das Wort gibt und b) richtig ist ) wird oder net


----------



## Luminesce (23. November 2010)

jeden Morgen Tetris


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (23. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> jeden Morgen Tetris



Daddel ich auch ab und zu


----------



## Crucial² (23. November 2010)

Spiele derzeit sehr viel Black Ops Multiplayer, wodurch andere geniale Spiele wie Starcraft II leider viel zu kurz kommen. Könnte aber eure Hilfe brauchen, möchte für ein paar Genres gerne ein Spiel haben, welches mich zur Abwechslung bisschen "glücklich" macht!

Bis jetzt habe ich für...
*
Ego-Shooter:*
Counterstrike Source
Modern Warfare 2
Black Ops

*MMORPG:*
WoW
*
Strategie:*
Starcraft 2

... fehlt mir also noch ein gutes Rennspiel und dass, was euch sonst noch einfällt!


----------



## Nuxxy (23. November 2010)

Medal of Honor

Immoment Zac Macracken, das spiel is immer noch der hammer 

Wow, wobei ich nurnoch im Hwl Gear auf meinem S8 Drachen positioniere

Dann noch Cod Black ops, bin aber eher Medal of Honor Fa

Warcraft 3

Und Lego insel  sehr geiles spiel das ich seit meiner Kindheit kenne und hab das irgentwo wiedergefunden und dachte, man das spielst du aber nochmal durch


----------



## Lari (23. November 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Wow, wobei ich nurnoch im Hwl Gear auf meinem S8 Drachen positioniere



Junge Junge... wie wärs denn mal damit, das ganze auf einem Blizzard-Server zu machen und nicht auf einem Privat-Server?


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> ... fehlt mir also noch ein gutes Rennspiel und dass, was euch sonst noch einfällt!



Rennspiele:
Race Driver Grid (wenn auch schon 2 Jahre alt: Immer noch gut)
Need for Speed Shift
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit
Dirt 2
F1 2010 
Split/Second
Blur


----------



## Aeonflu-X (23. November 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Und Lego insel  sehr geiles spiel das ich seit meiner Kindheit kenne und hab das irgentwo wiedergefunden und dachte, man das spielst du aber nochmal durch









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cN0G13Nw88Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Best Game on Earth!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



word!

Das ist mir sogar ne Fullquote wert


----------



## Dominau (24. November 2010)

Legoinsel.. das spiel war echt gut.
hab leider die CD verloren :/


----------



## Erz1 (24. November 2010)

Wie gerne ich das gespielt habe, ich hab nur nie das Rennen geschafft


----------



## Edou (26. November 2010)

Grr bild geht ned, dann eben geschrieben "Red dead Redemption Undead Nightmare" <3333


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2010)

Audiosurf <3

Top Game!


----------



## Dominau (27. November 2010)

jup audiosurf ist super. glaube ich installier es auch mal wieder.
nach paar songs wurde es mir aber auch langweilig^^


----------



## Healor (27. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alt, aber gut


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. November 2010)

Gelegentlich noch Oblivion mit ein paar hundert Mods oder auch Fifa 11 oder Medival 2.


----------



## Rayon (27. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ultra geiles Spiel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolut - auch ultrageil ist ...

... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie krieg ich es nicht durch ...


----------



## Rayon (27. November 2010)

Kommt nächsten Monat zusammen mit Fifa 11. Zu weihnachten hol ich mir dann wohl noch GT5. Und dann hab ich erstmal paar Spiele zum durchzocken  Krieg gar nicht genug von RDR grad  vorallem das HDMI Kabel macht die GRafik soviel besser.


----------



## Dropz (27. November 2010)

WoW )))


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. November 2010)

Ich hab seit heute ne Menge Spaß mit Need for Speed


----------



## Cyberratchet (27. November 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nun endlich Mass Effect fertig spielen, aber von Donnerstag auf Freitag gabs eine nette Aktion auf Steam und nun spiele ich (GOTY Version):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Batman: Arkham Asylum ist das beste Actionspiel das ich seit Ewigkeiten gespielt habe und zeigt das man mit einer Comic Lizenz nicht nur Schrott produzieren kann .
Ich bin nicht oft begeistert von einem Spiel, aber Batman hat mich in seinen Bann gezogen. Stimmige Atmosphäre, spannende Story, schrege Gegner, schöne Grafik und natürlich der Batman-Bonus ^^. Ich hoffe das Spiel bleibt so spannend und freuen tue ich mich jetzt schon auf "Arkham City".

Ja Blur habe ich mir auch geholt nur geht der Lizenzschlüssel nicht, mal schauen was der Steamsupport sagt.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (29. November 2010)

Gran Turismo 5 (PS 3)
Two Worlds 2 (PC)
HdRO (PC)


----------



## Asayur (29. November 2010)

Two Worlds 2 für den PC richtig geniales Rollenspiel, hat eigentlich alles was der erste Teil missen liess, eine gut inszenierte Story, ein Balancing, stimmige Nebenquests und Questreihen, in denen man sich verlaufen kann, bis jetzt prädikat: Sehr gut!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (29. November 2010)

AC3, GTA4 MP, RDR UM


----------



## Tyrnen (30. November 2010)

Momentan ausser WoW spiele ich noch COD MW 2


----------



## Dominau (30. November 2010)

Grad wieder etwas mit WoW beschäftigt. Seit ewigkeiten mal wieder 
Nebenbei Minecraft


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2010)

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit und ich bin auf (hohen) Niveau enttäuscht. Schön und gut, dass man eine Neuauflage von HP machen wollte und vor allem zu den Wurzeln zurück wollte der NFS-Serie. Das klappt aber leider nur im Ansatz =/


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (30. November 2010)

Limbo gerade ausgespielt. Wirklich Geiles Game!


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (30. November 2010)

*Resident Evil 4 WII
*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. November 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Limbo gerade ausgespielt. Wirklich Geiles Game!




Habs mit nem Kumpel schon durchgespielt, ein geniales Spiel.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit und ich bin auf (hohen) Niveau enttäuscht. Schön und gut, dass man eine Neuauflage von HP machen wollte und vor allem zu den Wurzeln zurück wollte der NFS-Serie. Das klappt aber leider nur im Ansatz =/



Haste denn schon den Online-Modus gezockt ?
Den find zumindest ich echt knölle.

Assassins Creed Brotherhood ist entgegen meiner Erwartungen ein richtig geniales Spiel.
Eigentlich verwunderlich nachdem ich mit dem zweiten Teil nie so richtig warm geworden bin.


----------



## Razyl (30. November 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Haste denn schon den Online-Modus gezockt ?
> Den find zumindest ich echt knölle.



Ich bezweifel trotzdem, dass er dem alten NFS-Teilen gleich ist. Da ging es um mehr als nur Arcade-Rennen. Das ist ein wenig schade, aber zumindest ist Hot Pursuit wieder mehr ein richtiges NFS, als die vorigen Teile, ausgenommen Shift, welches grandios war.


----------



## bkeleanor (1. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel trotzdem, dass er dem alten NFS-Teilen gleich ist. Da ging es um mehr als nur Arcade-Rennen. Das ist ein wenig schade, aber zumindest ist Hot Pursuit wieder mehr ein richtiges NFS, als die vorigen Teile, ausgenommen Shift, welches grandios war.



sorry aber wie kann man shift nur gut finden? das war ja der aller grösste scheiss der letzten jahre.
und das hat auch einen einfachen grund -> handling


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> sorry aber wie kann man shift nur gut finden? das war ja der aller grösste scheiss der letzten jahre.
> und das hat auch einen einfachen grund -> handling



Nö, war es nicht. Es war ein sehr gutes Rennspiel, das einen Mix aus Simulation und Arcade gefunden hat, wie ein Jahr zuvor Grid. Das Handling war nur in den Driftrennen mies, ansonsten mehr als ok.


----------



## bkeleanor (1. Dezember 2010)

was haltest du von PGR (projekt gotham racing) 4...falls du das kennst?


----------



## Nadrasnian (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich sag nur Halo Wars bestes Strategiespiel für Xbox 360


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> was haltest du von PGR (projekt gotham racing) 4...falls du das kennst?



Ich kenn die Serie, aber da ich keine Konsole besitze hab es ich nur einmal kurz bei einem Freund angespielt. Sah damals aber ganz ordentlich aus.

@ Topic:
immer noch Hot Pursuit und ab 18. Dezember wohl BC2 Vietnam :O


----------



## Wizzle (1. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Absolut - auch ultrageil ist ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Ähm eher nicht, schon recht entäuschend wie Teil 2 !
Zurzeit:
Black Ops
Medal of Honor
Fifa 10
Pokemon Heartgold (habs am Darm-.-)


----------



## bkeleanor (2. Dezember 2010)

meiner meinung nach ist die Assassins Creed reihe die einzige die sich bisher von teil zu teil steigern konnte.
nach den entäuschungen von Mafia 2, und TFU 2 (welches gut, aber nicht wirklich neues beinhaltete und viel zu kurz war) ist AC brotherhood endlich mal wieder sein geld wert.

da ich gestern ein paar 1/4 milen drag races von den legendären turbo buicks gesehen habe auf youtube. muss ich mal wieder pro street ausgraben...hab irgendwie lust drauf bekommen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

Wizzle schrieb:


> Ähm eher nicht, schon recht entäuschend wie Teil 2 !



Also Teil 1 war wohl eher der schwächere der Drei... naja, wenn man auf eintönige Missionen steht, dann ist der vielleicht perfekt  . Ich hab Teil 2 nicht gespielt, aber er war allemal besser als Teil 1 und Brotherhood ist, nach den ganzen Enttäuschungen (CoD,NFS,MoH,SWTFU) mal ne schöne und gute Abwechslung.

Wie man allerdings Teil 2 und 3 schlechter finden kann als Teil 1 ist mir schleierhaft, aber gut.

BTT:


Imoment wieder WoW...


----------



## Berserkius (2. Dezember 2010)

Zocke gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die schönere Version


----------



## Healor (2. Dezember 2010)

Fängt mit S an und hört mit house auf


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

Fifa 10 omg mein Bruder hat keine Chance


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Dezember 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Fängt mit S an und hört mit house auf





Das ist schon draußen? Oo Dachte wär noch ein bisserl


----------



## Raffzahl (2. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Heute bekommen mit einer Bananenbox, kommt eigentlich erst morgen raus... Ich mag das Spiel, es erinnert sehr an die Vorgänger, auch, wenn keine Kremlings vorkommen und man nicht schwimmen kann.


----------



## Arosk (2. Dezember 2010)

Nox


----------



## Healor (3. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Das ist schon draußen? Oo Dachte wär noch ein bisserl



Ja, ist schon draussen. Der Release war glaube ich Halloween


----------



## Dominau (3. Dezember 2010)

von welchem spiel redet ihr @ healor und liang?


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> von welchem spiel redet ihr @ healor und liang?



Über einen bald indizierten Titel. :S


----------



## Zukane (4. Dezember 2010)

Zuzeit spiele ich Need for Speed Udnerground, Most Wanted und Hot Pursuit.

Außerdem noch Call of Duty Black Ops.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Dezember 2010)

Book of unwritten Tales und Tomb Raider


----------



## mastergamer (4. Dezember 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2
Die neuen Maps sind der Hammer!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (4. Dezember 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Battlefield Bad Company 2
> Die neuen Maps sind der Hammer!



Vietnam? Kommt erst am 18en raus. Woher willst du wissen ob die der Hammer sind?


----------



## Yadiz (4. Dezember 2010)

Mass Effect 2


----------



## mastergamer (4. Dezember 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Vietnam? Kommt erst am 18en raus. Woher willst du wissen ob die der Hammer sind?



Nicht Vietnam .. 
 .. sondern das VIP-Map-Pack 7.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (4. Dezember 2010)

Achhhsooooo


----------



## Aeonflu-X (5. Dezember 2010)

Mark Leung - Revenge of the Bitch

Mark Leung: Revenge of the Bitch ist ein Rollenspiel, das vor Sarkasmus und Zynismus nur so strotzt. Mark Leung ist ein selbstsüchtiger Kommunist, der immer auf der Suche nach neuen Ginseng-Präparaten ist. Doch eines Tages gerät er in den Kampf zwischen zwei Religionen - außerdem ist seine Ex-Freundin hinter ihm her.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OkaTiBHPiw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das Spiel ist so verboten genial. <3
Sitze schon 2 Tage dran.
Kann nicht mehr ohne.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Dezember 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Mark Leung - Revenge of the Bitch
> 
> ...
> Kann nicht mehr ohne.



Wollts mir erst nicht antun aber nach der Beschreibung muss ich wohl doch. :>


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (5. Dezember 2010)

Sonic Colours WII voll geil^^


----------



## Davatar (6. Dezember 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Mark Leung - Revenge of the Bitch
> 
> Mark Leung: Revenge of the Bitch ist ein Rollenspiel, das vor Sarkasmus und Zynismus nur so strotzt. Mark Leung ist ein selbstsüchtiger Kommunist, der immer auf der Suche nach neuen Ginseng-Präparaten ist. Doch eines Tages gerät er in den Kampf zwischen zwei Religionen - außerdem ist seine Ex-Freundin hinter ihm her.
> 
> ...


Gibts das Spiel wirklich, effektiv oder ist das nur son Witz-Video? 

Edit: Ich seh grad, das gibts tatsächlich auf markleung.com :O muss ich mir wohl wirklich mal anschauen ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (6. Dezember 2010)

Ja, das Spiel gibt es wirklich.
Sonst könnte ich es ja nicht spielen. :S


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Dezember 2010)

ähm wie abgedreht ist das bitteschön  ?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (6. Dezember 2010)

Was ich euch neben "Mark Leung - Revenge of the Bitch" was wirklich geil ist, glaubt es mir(siehe oben Video, in welchem Videospiel kämpft man schon gegen fette Pikachus in Rente und Wall-E?)empfehlen kann ist..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin nebenbei es am anspielen und es ist wirklich gut.

Das Spiel handelt zwischen dem 1sten und 2ten Tron Film und erzählt die Vorgeschichte zum neuen Film der im Januar erscheint.

Unbedingt spielen!


----------



## Dominau (6. Dezember 2010)

Spiel grad fast jedes Spiel das ich je angefasst hab nochmal,
aber mit einem Gamepad :>


----------



## Healor (6. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe keine Angst vor Gespenstern 

Auf den ersten Blick ganz lustig.


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Bin nebenbei es am anspielen und es ist wirklich gut.
> 
> Das Spiel handelt zwischen dem 1sten und 2ten Tron Film und erzählt die Vorgeschichte zum neuen Film der im Januar erscheint.
> 
> Unbedingt spielen!



In Deutschland werden das vorerst nur die wenigsten haben, denn es erscheint erst am 20. Januar offiziell hier.  In anderen Ländern ist es ja anscheinend schon erhältlich 

Und mal so btw: Monoliths Tron 2.0 ftw


----------



## Aeonflu-X (6. Dezember 2010)

*hust*
Mein persönlicher Nikolaus ist halt besonders gut. (:
Die Deutsche Synchro kann sich aber sehen lassen, Razyl.
(Ja, ich hab es auf Deutsch)


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> *hust*
> Mein persönlicher Nikolaus ist halt besonders gut. (:
> Die Deutsche Synchro kann sich aber sehen lassen, Razyl.
> (Ja, ich hab es auf Deutsch)



Ich würde damit nicht hausieren gehen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich will das jetzt nicht hier weiter vertiefen, das Board ist ja 100% anständig, aber ich poste weder Links noch gebe ich Anleitungen zu irgendwelchen Zwielichtigen Aktivitäten.
Von daher. 
(Musste mich mal jetzt an der Stelle selbst verteidigen  )

Back 2 the Roots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eines der geilsten Strategiespiele


----------



## Noxiel (6. Dezember 2010)

Torchlight. Yehaa!


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Dezember 2010)

Fifa, macht immernoch Spaß! Und wieder etwas SC2, aber nur mit Freunden, sonst ists öde.


----------



## nemø (7. Dezember 2010)

Cataclysm


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Dezember 2010)

Super Meatboy ist so sauschwer, wenn man bestimmte Level schafft, kann man buchstäblich zusehen, wie einem Haare auf den Eiern wachsen!


----------



## ego1899 (7. Dezember 2010)

thx 4  Mark Leung - Revenge of the Bitch

werd ich mir auch mal angucken   konnt den trailer grad nur ohne ton sehen aber hol das später nach ^^


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2010)

_Kann mir zufällig jemand helfen? Suche ein altes Spiel..

Hab es damals selbst gespielt..leider fällt mir der Titel nichtmehr ein..

In dem Spiel konnte man Pizza backen - man konnte entweder eine leckere Pizza oder eine total ekelige Pizza machen..die hatte man dann auf's Fensterbrett gestellt und irgendwer hatte sie dann geklaut..(kann übrigends auch Kuchen gewesen sein.. ._.)

Danke schonmal! (Mehr weiss ich leider nicht ..)

PS : Hab es so mitte der '90er gespielt.._


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie musste Ich eben voll lachen (:

Leider kenn Ich das Spiel nicht, hört sich aber extrem lustig an!


----------



## Davatar (8. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Kann mir zufällig jemand helfen? Suche ein altes Spiel..
> 
> Hab es damals selbst gespielt..leider fällt mir der Titel nichtmehr ein..
> 
> ...


Klingt entweder nach



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder nach




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Möglicherweise aber auch entweder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2010)

_Leider nicht..das war so ein Kinderspiel..ich hab leider keine genaueren Info's mehr..aber danke :-)_


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Leider nicht..das war so ein Kinderspiel..ich hab leider keine genaueren Info's mehr..aber danke :-)_





ICh glaube es war die Andi Kinderversion, Andi war ein Lernprogramm bzw Spiel


Lese grade, bzw lese grade nicht: Es hieß wohl anders, aber ich kenns auf jedenfall


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2010)

_Ja..irgendwie so muss das sein..hab auch irgendwas mit Addi im Kopf - nur weiss ich die genaue Serie nicht..grr _


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ja..irgendwie so muss das sein..hab auch irgendwas mit Addi im Kopf - nur weiss ich die genaue Serie nicht..grr _



ADDY Junior Spiel+Wissen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da is ne Fensterbank und man kann angeblich auch was backen. ^^

& es sieht nach 90er Jahre aus


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2010)

_DAS IST ES! Wuhu.. ich danke dir <3

Gleich mal schauen woher ich das bekomme..

Danke danke danke _


----------



## Ortarwar (8. Dezember 2010)

League of Legends

League of Legends ist ein stand-alone Dota Spiel. Es macht echt Laune es wird fortlaufend aktualisiert und es ist gut balanced.
Wenn ihr lust drauf habt probiert es mal aus es ist nähmlich auch noch free 2 play ^^

http://signup.league...681ddb317104892


Hier ist ein etwas älterer ingame Trailer. Die Grafik wurde inzwischen verbessert ^^

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=0vKpfxHU6oc


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Dezember 2010)

Heroes of Newerth

Das gleiche wie League of Legends nur das es Geld kostet und besser ist.


----------



## Luminesce (8. Dezember 2010)

qwop...

ich will den menschen sehen der diese 100 meter schafft... -.-


----------



## Dominau (8. Dezember 2010)

Wörld of Warcraaaft.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wörld of Warcraaaft.



^

Und Plants vs Zombies aufm Iphone... einfach nur epic


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Dezember 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> qwop...
> 
> ich will den menschen sehen der diese 100 meter schafft... -.-



Ist sau einfach, bei 100m wartet ne Überraschung ;D


@Painschkes

Ja, genau! Das ist toll!


B2T; Cataclysm


----------



## Olliruh (8. Dezember 2010)

mh fifa 10 einfach nur epic ! 

Mein Bruder ist arg balanced besser als diese doofe kuhfladen KI 

des weiteren warte ich ,bis ich wieder warm bin damit ich meinen bruder in einer Epischen Schneeballschlacht abziehen kann. [die festungen stehen schon]


----------



## Luminesce (8. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ist sau einfach, bei 100m wartet ne Überraschung ;D



What?! Einfach?
Ich falle immer auf die Nase .___.


----------



## TrollJumper (8. Dezember 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Heroes of Newerth
> 
> Das gleiche wie League of Legends nur das es Geld kostet und besser ist.



Jau wenn man auf einfallslose 1 zu 1 Kopien steht.



Dominau schrieb:


> Wörld of Warcraaaft.



Joa, Cataclysm. Muahahahaha


----------



## Petersburg (8. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> ADDY Junior Spiel+Wissen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... ich hab das gefühl mir kommt das bekannt vor... :/


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Dezember 2010)

Bad Company 2 mit neuem Mappack.

Heavy Metal > ALL!!!!!!! Die Karte ist soooo genial. DAS ist das* wahre* Snipen! Alles andere ist CS:S


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Hmm... ich hab das gefühl mir kommt das bekannt vor... :/


_
Und daran wäre was so schlimm?

Das Spiel ist einfach toll gewesen damals..

Hab grad bei Amazon Hugo von damals bestellt..<3_


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _DAS IST ES! Wuhu.. ich danke dir <3
> 
> Gleich mal schauen woher ich das bekomme..
> 
> Danke danke danke _



Cool, bitte schön 

Bei Amazon kannst es bestellen unter dem Link.

Zu HUGO gabs doch mal ne TV Sendung wo man als Anrufer mitspielen konnte oder?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Zu HUGO gabs doch mal ne TV Sendung wo man als Anrufer mitspielen konnte oder?


Jop, das hat meine Mutter immer geschaut!


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Jop, das hat meine Mutter immer geschaut!



Ich weiß gar nicht mehr auf welchem Sender, warscheinlich gibts den heute nicht mehr ^^
Aber ich hab das ein paar mal gesehen. Die Leute waren immer so enttäuscht wenn irgendwas nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## Asayur (8. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht mehr auf welchem Sender, warscheinlich gibts den heute nicht mehr ^^
> Aber ich hab das ein paar mal gesehen. Die Leute waren immer so enttäuscht wenn irgendwas nicht geklappt hat.






Kam auf Kabel 1 und doch, den Sender gibbet noch *gg*


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2010)

_Jo..die gabs 

Hab diese Spiele damals geliebt °_°

/Edit : Also die für'n PC 
_


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Dezember 2010)

Windosill.
Echt lustiges Spiel, auch wenn man sich stellenweise echt fragt "öhm... ok, und jetzt?" ^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (9. Dezember 2010)

Zombie Driver


----------



## Davatar (9. Dezember 2010)

Frage zu Mark Leung: Habt Ihr auch keine Kampfgeräusche, Kampfmusik oder Umgebungsgeräusche in der Landschaft? Hab mir mal die Demo gezogen und das Spiel ist echt lustig, aber wenn die Kämpfe auch in der Vollversion immer so tonlos sind, vergeht mir recht schnell die Lust aufs Spiel (auch wenn die Videos super sind)


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Dezember 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> What?! Einfach?
> Ich falle immer auf die Nase .___.





Weiß die genaue Reihenfolge nicht mehr, aber immerschon abwechselnd un regelmäßig, iwan hat man es dann raus


----------



## ego1899 (9. Dezember 2010)

also kann euch das neue dead rising (2) nur empfehlen...
(darf ich das hier schreiben? is ja nich indiziert kommt ja hier gar nich erst raus xD )

genauso wie der erste teil, nur besser, größer, lustiger und genauso derbe und abgedreht wie sonst auch ^ ^


----------



## NexxLoL (9. Dezember 2010)

Fallout New Vegas
Das erste Spiel der Fallout Reihe das ich spiele, es macht aber wirklich derbe Spaß und ist mühevoll gestaltet 

Mal offtopig, weiß schon jemand wann F.E.A.R. 3 rauskommt?

LG


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2010)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Fallout New Vegas
> Das erste Spiel der Fallout Reihe das ich spiele, es macht aber wirklich derbe Spaß und ist mühevoll gestaltet
> 
> Mal offtopig, weiß schon jemand wann F.E.A.R. 3 rauskommt?
> ...



25. März 2011


----------



## Healor (9. Dezember 2010)

Guitar Hero 5 mit Drums


----------



## demarvin (10. Dezember 2010)

WoW Cata


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Frage zu Mark Leung: Habt Ihr auch keine Kampfgeräusche, Kampfmusik oder Umgebungsgeräusche in der Landschaft? Hab mir mal die Demo gezogen und das Spiel ist echt lustig, aber wenn die Kämpfe auch in der Vollversion immer so tonlos sind, vergeht mir recht schnell die Lust aufs Spiel (auch wenn die Videos super sind)



Ja, ich habe Ton.
Liegt wohl an der Demo.(Dann ist es wohl wirklich "nur" eine Demo ohne Sound, um die Größe so gering wie möglich zu halten)

Keine Sorge.
Es gibt den Ton bei der Vollversion. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OkaTiBHPiw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wieso kann man in einem Strategiespiel keine Gebäude bauen? -.-
Schade, Dawn of War war immer geil aber ohne den Aspekt des Bauens?
Shame on You THQ!


----------



## Razyl (11. Dezember 2010)

1378 km


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. Dezember 2010)

Hab mir gerade die Demo von "Amnesia: The Dark Descent" geholt und alles was ich sagen kann ist....holy shit...das Spiel mach mich echt fertig...dabei habe ich wenns hoch kommt 15 Minuten (!) gespielt.....ich kann das ernsthaft nicht mehr weiterspielen....krasse Scheiße....


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2010)

_Aufjeden Fall weiter spielen!

Sofern du noch nicht bei den "unsichtbaren" Monstern gewesen bist war eh es noch nicht schlimm 

Je weiter du kommst desto "lustiger" wird es :-)_


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. Dezember 2010)

Naja... wie gesagt, ist bisher nur die Demo. Hab jetzt gerade eine menschliche Gestalt durch die Schatten gehen sehen und hab mir fast in die Hose gemacht 
Die Atmosphäre ist einfach bombe...schon lange nichtmehr sowas tolles erlebt...
....nur weiß ich nicht ob ich die Vollversion überleben würde....


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2010)

_Also ich hab sie überlebt..ich schau mir aber auch Horrorfilme an (wobei dir auch nichtmehr sind was dir mal waren..)

Die paar Euro für die Vollversion lohnen sich aufjeden Fall.

:-)_


----------



## Laz0rgun (11. Dezember 2010)

Wie kommt man im Weinkeller (Demo) weiter? :S Iwie kann ich das Rad nicht drehen, und weiß auch nicht was ich machen soll, hab z.b. versucht das iwie mit ner Flasche Alkohol rutschiger zu machen und ka, iwie funzt nichts :<


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2010)

_


Spoiler



Sofern das die Stelle ist (bin mir nicht sicher - hab die Vollversion gespielt) dann musst du oben an der Decke wo das Seil langführt eine Art "Splitter" rausziehen.


_
_/Edit : Geht der Spoiler nur bei mir nicht auf? ._.

/Doppeledit : Okay..jetzt.. 
_


----------



## Laz0rgun (11. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank, jetzt gehts  (der Tipp, der Spoiler ging bei mir schon

Aber ich muss sagen: Großartiges Spiel, gruselig ohne Ende, ziemlich schwer , einfach wunderbar  Kann man das auch im freien Handel kaufen oder nur über Steam?


----------



## painschkes (11. Dezember 2010)

_Hatte meins von Steam - musst mal bei Amazon oder so schauen.
_


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. Dezember 2010)

Amnesia: the dark Descent

Alle Seiten auf denen man Amnesia kaufen kann verlinkt. Kann sein das man es noch anderswo bestellen/kaufen kann, ich habe jedenfalls nichts gefunden.

Kann man das eigentlich in Läden kaufen? Wäre nett wenn mir jemand das sagen könnte.


----------



## Makalvian (11. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G9UWTp9b1jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaputte (13. Dezember 2010)

Momentan: WoW Cataclysm und ein bisschen Black Ops, jenachdem wie meine Zeit es zulässt.

Ich freue mich ja wirklich extrem auf ein paar neu angekündigte Spiele: Mass Effect 3, Resistance 3, Uncharted 3 und natürlich Batman Arkham City, gestern ma die Trailer angesehn, richtig - richtig gut


----------



## Davatar (13. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mittlerweile auch soweit, dass man leveln, etc. kann. Aber ich kann noch nicht wirklich sagen, ob mir das Spiel gefällt. So richtiges Final Fantasy Feeling kommt bisher noch nicht auf und die Musik ist auch nicht unbedingt umwerfend. Die Zwischensequenzen sind zwar nett, dafür lässt das Gameplay recht zu wünschen übrig. Dass man nur einen Char steuern kann find ich recht übel. Ich tendiere eher zu "gefällt mir nicht". Aber immerhin ists doch um Längen besser als der grösste Klogriff der Final Fantasy - Geschichte: FF12.


----------



## Asayur (13. Dezember 2010)

Auja, FF XII war schon richtig mies, es kam einfach nie das Final Fantasy Feeling auf ^^

Vom FF XIII kann ich dir aber nur berichten, was ich gehört habe: Wenn du dich darauf einlässt, dass es mehr Film als Spiel ist und du das Kampfsystem raus hast,
sei es ein tolles Spiel.

Btt:

Two Worlds II und Fallout - New Vegas, das neue Fallout ist eindeutig stimmiger als Fallout 3, es kommt einfach mehr Spielgefühl bei raus, wenn man bedenkt, dass eigentlich nicht
allzuviel verändert wurde (Hardcore Modus, den ich allerdings noch nicht versucht habe, etwas kleinere, dafür lebendigere Welt, wichtigere Begleiter, Fraktionen, Crafting) ist
es interessant, dass ein anderes und besseres Spielgefühl heraus kommt.


----------



## Meriane (13. Dezember 2010)

Kennt jemand von euch gute aktuelle Adventures? Hab grad Gray Matter durch, was mir ganz gut gefallen hat auch wenn es an einigen Stellen zu leicht war. Jetzt brauch ich was neues :/


----------



## Asayur (13. Dezember 2010)

@Meriane: Ich hab gelesen, dass The Whispered World recht gut sei, vielleicht gefällt es dir ja, Demo kann man sich kostenlos saugen!


----------



## The Reptil (13. Dezember 2010)

zu FF13 muss sagen hast leider recht hab einfach irgend wann aufgehört und seit her nicht mehr gespielt fehlt einfach das FF Gefühl mein Favorit ist immer noch 9 und natürlich sieben 

sonst Spiel ich Two Worlds 2 (ps3) und Grant Turismo 5 (ps3) und natürlich wow cata ;-)


Two worlds 2 ist eine hass liebe ;-) einerseits geiles open world rpg cooles Szenario und tolles skill System aber dann immer wieder so Macken (Ki,Kamera,Steuerung,Inventar usw)

GT5 super racer aber halt gigantisch ;-) hab ich fast schon zu wenig zeit dafür

Cata auch super aber siehe GT5 die zeit


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2010)

League of Legends
_*Bad Company 2: Vietnam*_


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Dezember 2010)

Rift Beta und ein Spiel namens "Warum will mein scheiß Widget nicht funktionieren obwohl da kein Fehler zu finden ist!!!!!?????"


----------



## Healor (19. Dezember 2010)

Age of Conan


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






;33


----------



## Reflox (22. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt zwar noch die Demo. aber ich werde es mir vielleicht nach Weihnachten kaufen.


----------



## painschkes (22. Dezember 2010)

_Call of Duty BlackOps (Xbox 360)_


----------



## Dracun (22. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DSA Drakensang .. Hach macht dat Game ein Heidenspaß 

Ich hab ja schon früher gerne DSA als P&P gezoggt und das hier macht mindestens genaus oviel Spaß


----------



## Laz0rgun (22. Dezember 2010)

<-- liebt Steam und hat sich gerade die Orange Box sowie Bioshock 1 + 2 für 35 Euro geholt. Zum Glück sind Ferien 

<-- hat noch the witcher vergessen


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Dezember 2010)

bitte sag mir dass du dir die Orange Box und Bioshock uncut gekauft hast


----------



## Laz0rgun (22. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> bitte sag mir dass du dir die Orange Box und Bioshock uncut gekauft hast



Bioshock 2 ist uncut, Rest nicht (Wie denn auch bei deutschem Steam)


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Dezember 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Bioshock 2 ist uncut, Rest nicht (Wie denn auch bei deutschem Steam)



Ganz einfach: Uncut Spiel kaufen. Steam erschwert einem da nix.


----------



## Laz0rgun (22. Dezember 2010)

> Ganz einfach: Uncut Spiel kaufen. Steam erschwert einem da nix.



Euhm doch?
Ich sehe da keine Schaltfläche wo man umschalten kann uncut/cut..

Außerdem ist es mir gelinde gesagt scheißegal ob man irgendwo Leichen Körperteile abschiesen kann oder nicht... Und solange keine unglaublich tollen Spielsequenzen geschnitten werden ( nein die Folterszene aus Black Ops gehört eindeutig nicht zu diesen unglaublich tollen Spielsequenzen ), spiel ich das Spiel und habe meinen Spaß


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Dezember 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Euhm doch?
> Ich sehe da keine Schaltfläche wo man umschalten kann uncut/cut...



Du beziehst dich wohl nur auf den Steamstore, oder? Da würde ich überhaupt nicht einkaufen, ist viel zu teuer. Du kannst SteamKeys auch billiger und Uncut kaufen, funktionieren genauso wie direkt von Steam gekauft.


----------



## Laz0rgun (22. Dezember 2010)

> Du beziehst dich wohl nur auf den Steamstore, oder? Da würde ich überhaupt nicht einkaufen, ist viel zu teuer. Du kannst SteamKeys auch billiger und Uncut kaufen, funktionieren genauso wie direkt von Steam gekauft.



mit 75 % Rabatt während der Weihnachtszeit kannst du Steam kaum teuer nennen...(jaja ist nur Bioshock um soviel, aber hier mal die Preisliste)+*
Bioshock 2 * 9,99 EUR
*Bioshock (DE)* 4,99 EUR
*The Orange Box (DE) * 14,99 EUR
*The Witcher: Enhanced Edition (ROW) * 4,00 EUR


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde lieber ein paar Euro draufzahlen als ein hack 'n slay Spiel zensiert zu spielen. Mal ganz abgesehen von Bioshock, welches ein wahres Kunstwerk ist. So etwas darf man nicht zensieren!


----------



## Laz0rgun (22. Dezember 2010)

http://www.schnittberichte.com/schnittbericht.php?ID=4315

Unglaublich schlimm zensiert, kann ich gerade noch so mit leben...


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Dezember 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> http://www.schnittbe...cht.php?ID=4315
> 
> Unglaublich schlimm zensiert, kann ich gerade noch so mit leben...



Es ist wahrlich nicht das am schlimmsten beschnittene Spiel, jedoch ist es ein Meisterwerk der Unterhaltungstechnologie, welches seine einmalige Atmosphäre auch durch Gewaltdarstellung unterstützt.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber ein paar Euro draufzahlen als ein hack 'n slay Spiel zensiert zu spielen. Mal ganz abgesehen von Bioshock, welches ein wahres Kunstwerk ist. So etwas darf man nicht zensieren!



Doch darf man. 

Und nebenbei gesagt: Es gibt auch Leute, denen es egal ist ob da ne Gewaltszene fehlt oder nicht. Mir doch egal ob in Fallout New Vegas den Menschen der Kopf wegplatzt oder nicht, obwohl ich eindeutig das nichtplatzen bevorzuge. Das selbe in Black ops und anderen zensierten Spielen. Die Ausnahme bildete hierbei bislang nur Left 4 Dead 2, da das Leichen verschwinden ein wenig die Atmosphäre zerstört, aber der Splatter ist mir dabei auch egal.

Und mal so Edit:
Bioshock ist sowieso nur ein verwässertes System Shock und für mich definitiv kein Meisterwerk, sondern lediglich ein Shooter, der ein Stück über dem Durchschnitt hängt.


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Doch darf man.
> 
> Und nebenbei gesagt: Es gibt auch Leute, denen es egal ist ob da ne Gewaltszene fehlt oder nicht. Mir doch egal ob in Fallout New Vegas den Menschen der Kopf wegplatzt oder nicht, obwohl ich eindeutig das nichtplatzen bevorzuge. Das selbe in Black ops und anderen zensierten Spielen. Die Ausnahme bildete hierbei bislang nur Left 4 Dead 2, da das Leichen verschwinden ein wenig die Atmosphäre zerstört, aber der Splatter ist mir dabei auch egal.



Ob sie es dürfen sollte der Hersteller entscheiden.
Wenn ich ein Buch schreibe möchte ich ja auch nicht das 40% des Buches gestrichen wird.

Und ob Bioshock ein Meisterwerk ist oder nicht liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
Ich finde es ist ein standart shooter mit extras.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ob sie es dürfen sollte der Hersteller entscheiden.



Ähem: Der Hersteller hat doch die Entscheidung. Sie werden nicht dazu gezwungen, sondern die Entscheidung liegt bei ihnen. Natürlich ist die Chance hoch, dass ihr Produkt dann in Deutschland nicht offiziell veröffentlicht werden darf, sollten sie keine Anpassungen vornehmen. Aber einige andere Publisher sind schon den Weg gegangen und haben die Anpassungen sein gelassen und das Spiel einfach nicht in Deutschland veröffentlicht.


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem: Der Hersteller hat doch die Entscheidung. Sie werden nicht dazu gezwungen, sondern die Entscheidung liegt bei ihnen. Natürlich ist die Chance hoch, dass ihr Produkt dann in Deutschland nicht offiziell veröffentlicht werden darf, sollten sie keine Anpassungen vornehmen. Aber einige andere Publisher sind schon den Weg gegangen und haben die Anpassungen sein gelassen und das Spiel einfach nicht in Deutschland veröffentlicht.



Was für mich einer Erpressung gleich kommt.
Schließlich müssen sie auch Geld verdienen und wenn dann ein komplettes Land sozusagen wegfällt, weil die Deutschen ja angeblich alle (potenzielle) Amoklaufende Vollidioten sind.
Ist das einfach lachhaft.

Aber dieses Thema ist mal wieder Geschmackssache und gehört hier nicht rein.


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Was für mich einer Erpressung gleich kommt.
> Schließlich müssen sie auch Geld verdienen und wenn dann ein komplettes Land sozusagen wegfällt, weil die Deutschen ja angeblich alle (potenzielle) Amoklaufende Vollidioten sind.
> Ist das einfach lachhaft.



Die USK hält sich auch nur an die gegeben Richtlinien und macht ihren Job und das weitesgehend sogar richtig gut, auch wenn man sich über die eine oder andere Beurteilung sicherlich streiten kann. Wer damit nicht leben will/kann hat ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten das zu umgehen, z.B. durch einen Wechsel ins Ausland oder sich die Spiele importieren lassen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Es ist wahrlich nicht das am schlimmsten beschnittene Spiel, jedoch ist es ein Meisterwerk der Unterhaltungstechnologie, welches seine einmalige Atmosphäre auch durch Gewaltdarstellung unterstützt.



Man muss auch nicht bei jedem Spiel den Anti-Schnitt-Faschisten raushängen lassen


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die USK hält sich auch nur an die gegeben Richtlinien und macht ihren Job und das weitesgehend sogar richtig gut, auch wenn man sich über die eine oder andere Beurteilung sicherlich streiten kann. Wer damit nicht leben will/kann hat ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten das zu umgehen, z.B. durch einen Wechsel ins Ausland oder sich die Spiele importieren lassen.



Dass sich die USK an ihren Job hält ändert nichts daran, dass die Spieleproduzenten gezwungen werden, ihr Spiel zu zensieren.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

Fifa 10 für PS 2
& ich merke immer mehr wie verbuggt dieses scheiß spiel ist !


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dass sich die USK an ihren Job hält ändert nichts daran, dass die Spieleproduzenten gezwungen werden, ihr Spiel zu zensieren.



Sie werden nicht gezwungen. Es stehen ihnen frei, was auch einige andere Entwickler wahrnehmen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie werden nicht gezwungen. Es stehen ihnen frei, was auch einige andere Entwickler wahrnehmen.



Was steht ihnen frei?


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was steht ihnen frei?



Das Spiel auch so zu lassen und auf eine Veröffentlichung in Deutschland abzusehen. Steht auch schon ein Stück weiter oben...


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Spiel auch so zu lassen und auf eine Veröffentlichung in Deutschland abzusehen. Steht auch schon ein Stück weiter oben...



Das ist keine Entscheidungsfreiheit. Das ist als halte ich dir eine Waffe an den Kopf und sag:" Tanz oder stirbt!". Bist du ernsthaft der Meinung dass du dann die Möglichkeit hast, frei zu entscheiden ?


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das ist keine Entscheidungsfreiheit. Das ist als halte ich dir eine Waffe an den Kopf und sag:" Tanz oder stirbt!". Bist du ernsthaft der Meinung dass du dann die Möglichkeit hast, frei zu entscheiden ?



Jo, vergleichen wir ein Videospiel mit Mord. 

Es ist eine Entscheidungsfreiheit im Falle der USK gegeben. Ein Publisher ist nicht gezwungen sein Spiel in Deutschland zu veröffentlichen und wenn er es dennoch will muss er sich mit den deutschen Gesetzen auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Dezember 2010)

uh bitch fight 

*popkorn hohl*


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Ein Publisher ist nicht gezwungen sein Spiel in Deutschland zu veröffentlichen und wenn er es dennoch will muss er sich mit den deutschen Gesetzen auseinandersetzen.*



Vielen Dank für deine Zustimmung. Genau das ist meine Rede. Entweder der Publisher zensiert das Spiel, oder es kommt nicht auf den Markt. Die Entwickler haben also nur 1 Möglichkeit, das Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen. Somit ist keine Freiheit gegeben.


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Zustimmung. Genau das ist meine Rede. Entweder der Publisher zensiert das Spiel, oder es kommt nicht auf den Markt. Die Entwickler haben also nur 1 Möglichkeit, das Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen. Somit ist keine Freiheit gegeben.



Sega hat es ja beim Toten Reis 2 nicht interessiert und sie haben von einer Veröffentlichung abgesehen. Und geschadet hat es vermutlich nicht. Und wie gesagt: Wer auf zerplatzte Köpfe steht oder abgetrennte Gliedmaßen kann sich die Spiele aus dem Ausland besorgen, wo sie meist sogar billiger sind. Mich interessieren die geschnittenen Sachen so gut wie gar nicht, da ich diese Szenen sowieso nicht sehen möchte.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sega hat es ja beim Toten Reis 2 nicht interessiert und sie haben von einer Veröffentlichung abgesehen. Und geschadet hat es vermutlich nicht. Und wie gesagt: Wer auf zerplatzte Köpfe steht oder abgetrennte Gliedmaßen kann sich die Spiele aus dem Ausland besorgen, wo sie meist sogar billiger sind. Mich interessieren die geschnittenen Sachen so gut wie gar nicht, da ich diese Szenen sowieso nicht sehen möchte.



Ich finde einige Spiele auch sehr übertrieben. Die meisten davon kennt man in Deutschland überhaupt nicht (darf ich die überhaupt nennen?) so wie Postal, Manhunt oder dieses eine Spiel von der Gamescom wo man möglichst kreativ Leute umbringen muss.
Was ich aber sehr schade finde ist die übertriebene Zensur wie z.B. bei Left 4 Dead 2, wo nicht nur das Blut zensiert wird (welches ich sehr wichtig für ein hack 'n slay (oder wie das heißt, kA) ist), sondern auch die Körper nach dem Erschiessen verschwinden. Das zerstört einfach die Atmosphäre.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Dezember 2010)




----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Dezember 2010)

Ja komm, häng bitte noch ein Doppelpost dran, wie du es sonst immer machst -.-

Solch ein unproduktives Posten hier


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich finde einige Spiele auch sehr übertrieben. Die meisten davon kennt man in Deutschland überhaupt nicht (darf ich die überhaupt nennen?) so wie Postal, Manhunt oder dieses eine Spiel von der Gamescom wo man möglichst kreativ Leute umbringen muss.
> Was ich aber sehr schade finde ist die übertriebene Zensur wie z.B. bei Left 4 Dead 2, wo nicht nur das Blut zensiert wird (welches ich sehr wichtig für ein hack 'n slay (oder wie das heißt, kA) ist), sondern auch die Körper nach dem Erschiessen verschwinden. Das zerstört einfach die Atmosphäre.



Wie gesagt: Bei Left 4 Dead 2 hat mich in der Cut-Version nur das Verschwinden von Leichen gestört. Die ganzen Splatter-Effekte sind zwar nett anzusehen, aber nicht gerade nötig.

Bei FNV vermisse ich auch nicht die zensierten Sachen, ebenso wenig wie ich Sachen in Bioshock vermisst habe (naja, abgesehen von den eigentlichen Gameplay :S).


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich finde einige Spiele auch sehr übertrieben. Die meisten davon kennt man in Deutschland überhaupt nicht (darf ich die überhaupt nennen?) so wie Postal, Manhunt oder dieses eine Spiel von der Gamescom wo man möglichst kreativ Leute umbringen muss.
> Was ich aber sehr schade finde ist die übertriebene Zensur wie z.B. bei Left 4 Dead 2, wo nicht nur das Blut zensiert wird (welches ich sehr wichtig für ein hack 'n slay (oder wie das heißt, kA) ist), sondern auch die Körper nach dem Erschiessen verschwinden. Das zerstört einfach die Atmosphäre.





Das Blut war nur insoweit zensiert, dass die Farbe von Rot in Schwarz geändert worden ist. da kann man ja wohl nicht von einem herben Einschnitt sprechen 


B2T: Bayonetta und es ist guuuuut!


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Dezember 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Bioshock 2 ist uncut, Rest nicht (Wie denn auch bei deutschem Steam)






Jedes Spiel, das ich auf meinem Steam-Account habe ist uncut. TF2, Die Half Life Teile + CS (war halt dabei, eigentlich find ich's scheiße), Dark Mesiah of Might and Magic, Sin Episode: Emergence,....


Es gibt zwar auch Spiele, bei denen das "Uncutten" nicht geht, aber bis jetzt was da nur ein's dabei, bei dem ich es schade fand, und das ich deswegen nicht gekauft habe: Borderlands.

Viel wichtiger, als dass ein Spiel gecuttet ist, ist eh, dass man die englische Sprachausgabe und englische Texte hat. Meiner Meinung nach ist das wesentlich wichtiger, weil das zur Atmo

mehr Beiträgt. Zudem gibt's auch noch tolle Indie-Games. In einem Spiel muss nicht dauernd irgendwas verrecken, damit es gut ist. Seht euch Tetris und Mario Party an. ^^

@Topic: Habe gerade GoW2 durch und habe nun ein Problem. Ich finde es so toll ,dass ich mir nun ne PS3 kaufen will.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Das Blut war nur insoweit zensiert, dass die Farbe von Rot in Schwarz geändert worden ist. da kann man ja wohl nicht von einem herben Einschnitt sprechen



Es wäre schön zu wissen, von welchem Spiel du redest.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was ich aber sehr schade finde ist die übertriebene Zensur wie z.B. *bei Left 4 Dead 2, wo nicht nur das Blut zensiert wird* (welches ich sehr wichtig für ein hack 'n slay (oder wie das heißt, kA) ist), sondern auch die Körper nach dem Erschiessen verschwinden. Das zerstört einfach die Atmosphäre.




Darauf hab ichs bezogen 


B2T: Grade ein uraltes DragonBallZ BeatEmUp rausgekramt, KAMEHAMEHA!


----------



## painschkes (23. Dezember 2010)

_Vohin BlackOps (Xbox 360)

Danach Forza 3

Jetzt Alan Wake _


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2010)

Doodle Jump fürn Ipod Touch - macht extrem süchtig ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Darauf hab ichs bezogen



Dann ist das aber falsch. In Left 4 Dead 2 wurde sicherlich nicht nur das Blut schwarz gefärbt. Das Spiel wurde komplett entschäft. Siehe Schnittbericht


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dann ist das aber falsch. In Left 4 Dead 2 wurde sicherlich nicht nur das Blut schwarz gefärbt. Das Spiel wurde komplett entschäft. Siehe Schnittbericht




Ich hab mir die deutsche Version gekauft WEGEN den Cuts, mir ist schon klar das Zombies nicht brennen, Leichen despawnen und man mit Melee Waffen keine Körperteile abschneiden kann. Hab jetzt nurmal die Blutsache angesprochen.


----------



## Tilbie (23. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenns fertig is mit downloaden)


----------



## Talagath (23. Dezember 2010)

Red Dead Redemption für die PS3 und Black Ops Multyplayer am PC! Hell Yeah


----------



## Healor (25. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

The Saboteuer auf dem Mars 

Boom


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich spiele im Moment folgendes:

Battlefield BC2
CoD BlackOps
World of Warcraft
ab und zu Metro 2033 

:-)


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2010)

Zurzeit? 
DARKSIDERS. Was ein geiles Game, vllt. etwas überzogene Gewalt, aber im Endeffekt ein tolles tolles tolles Spiel =)


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Dezember 2010)

MassEffect2, steam sei Dank!


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (25. Dezember 2010)

Fallout New Vegas PC


----------



## painschkes (25. Dezember 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Alan Wake


_
Geil das Spiel <3

Ich steh total drauf..wird gleich wieder angemacht! _


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Dezember 2010)

Backbreaker hab ich mir mal angesehen, sieht ja richtig gut aus!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Dezember 2010)

Fable 3

Zwischen durch runde PES 2011 oder Motorstorm 2 oder Bionic Commando.


----------



## Asayur (26. Dezember 2010)

Wipeout HD, Metal Gear Solid 4: GotP (zum zweiten mal, diesmal mit dem Gedanken, keinen einzigen Gegner zu töten ^^) und RDR


----------



## painschkes (26. Dezember 2010)

_Black Ops & Alan Wake - beides auf der Box..nachher warscheinlich ein wenig Empire Earth 3 mit nem Freund :-)_


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich spiel zurzeit:Fallout New Vegas DLC (Dead Money ist so düstergeil)
                             MW2
                             Wieder mal Far cry2
                             Spore!!!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (27. Dezember 2010)

Tomb Raider GoL xbox 360 Arcade.

Das Game ist richtig Geil .


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Dezember 2010)

Civ 4 mal wieder - macht immer noch süchtig das Städtebauen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2010)

-Assassins Creed 2 (heute Abend wsl durch, dann kommt Brotherhood)
-Red Dead Redemption (allein schon geil, aber undead nightmare rockt richtig!)
-Little Big Planet bissl am rumprobieren


----------



## Reflox (27. Dezember 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zurzeit?
> DARKSIDERS. Was ein geiles Game, vllt. etwas überzogene Gewalt, aber im Endeffekt ein tolles tolles tolles Spiel =)



Darksiders kann nicht toppen, nur die Schattenherausforderungen nerven ein bisschen.


----------



## Healor (27. Dezember 2010)

Immer noch Red Faction Guerrilla

Mann mann mann, macht das süchtig.


----------



## Dropz (27. Dezember 2010)

WoW


----------



## painschkes (27. Dezember 2010)

_Grad Alan Wake zuende gespielt - jetzt wieder ne Runde BlackOps.. _


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Grad Alan Wake zuende gespielt - jetzt wieder ne Runde BlackOps.. _


Wirklich zuende oder nur den Cliffhanger ohne Addons?^^


----------



## painschkes (27. Dezember 2010)

_Die Standartversion - hab die Box ja erst seid ein paar Tagen und das Spiel dann nur fix geladen - Punkte für die Addons hab ich noch nicht erspielt/gekauft._


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Die Standartversion - hab die Box ja erst seid ein paar Tagen und das Spiel dann nur fix geladen - Punkte für die Addons hab ich noch nicht erspielt/gekauft._


Aso^^ Na dann hoffentlich hast du die Punkte bald zusammen, weil das schon gut weitergeführt wird :>


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Dezember 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Die Standartversion - hab die Box ja erst seid ein paar Tagen und das Spiel dann nur fix geladen - Punkte für die Addons hab ich noch nicht* erspielt*/gekauft._





Ich höre? Oo





B2T: 

MassEffect2 - Mannomann, ist das gut! Zwar leider ohne ME1 Save aber trotzdem ist es großartig die Crewmember wieder aufzusammeln die einem ans Herz gewachsen sind!
HaloReach - Hm, ich hab das Gefühl ich muss in nächster Zeit viiiieeeel an älteren Halo Semestern nachholen
WoW - Cataclysm ist bald durchgequestet und es macht Spaß mal endlich wieder neue Gebiete und Items zu Gesicht zu bekommen


----------



## Tilbie (28. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dieses Spiel nimmt dich nicht an die Hand und zeigt dir wie alles geht, ohhhhh nein, es schubst dich ins klate Wasser und sieht dir beim ertrinken zu! Aber wenn du gelernt hast zu schwimmen willst du nicht wieder an Land zurück!
Verdammt schwer, verdammt geil!


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Dezember 2010)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gabs das Spiel nichtmal für den PC?
(älter)
Oder ist das nur der gleiche Name?


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Dezember 2010)

World of Tanks meine Su100 grinden ^^


----------



## Tilbie (29. Dezember 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Gabs das Spiel nichtmal für den PC?
> (älter)
> Oder ist das nur der gleiche Name?


Von einer früheren Pc Version weiss ich nichts. Glaub aber auch nicht das es sowas gab/gibt.


----------



## ruffy-f (29. Dezember 2010)

F.E.A.R - extraction point




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab das Paket bei Steam gekauft und am Wochenende den 1. Teil durchgezockt. Mich hat lange nicht mehr ein Spiel so extrem gefesselt wie F.E.A.R. Ein sehr spannendes Spiel da man vorallem immer wissen will was jetzt als nächstes passiert und sich das ein oder andere mal wirklich übelst erschreckt. Und jetzt bin ich mittlerweile halt beim 1. addon und ich finds immernch n'tolles Spiel.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (29. Dezember 2010)

Weis jemand ob man bei Lara Croft GoL Totec im Einzespielermodus auch Spielen kann?


----------



## Skatero (30. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^ this


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_n5PUJzNFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Minecraft natürlich


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^this

Frage: Für GTA SA gibts ja so Multiplayer,gibts das für GTA IV auch?Also so mit Jobs und so?


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2010)

Foris schrieb:


> ^this
> 
> Frage: Für GTA SA gibts ja so Multiplayer,gibts das für GTA IV auch?Also so mit Jobs und so?



Also nen Mutliplayer gibts, aber ob es Jobs gibt weiss ich nicht.

Ich bin auch ganz schön angepisst, weil ich bei Windows-Live nie anmelden kann. NIE. Alles versucht es geht nicht, und nicht speichern zu können ist einfach scheisse.


----------



## Foris (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja das es einen MP gibt weiss ich auch 

Nur es gibt ja von den Entwicklern extra für San Andreas einen echt guten MP.


----------



## Erz1 (31. Dezember 2010)

Der Multiplayer ist nicht von den Entwicklern selbst, sondern von außenstehenden programmiert worden.  Außerdem gibt es genau genommen 2, einmal MTA und SA:MP, wobei letzterer ausgereifter ist und besser besucht ist.
Auch für IV ist einer in Planung und es gibt auch einen, mit dem man "spielen" kann, nur jener ist ziemlich unausgereift und es gibt etliche Lags.


----------



## Laz0rgun (31. Dezember 2010)

Reflox, mach dir doch einfach ein offline-Konto, dann kannste auch speichern o.ä. Musst du einfach nur deinen Namen eingeben ( also Nickname oder wie auch immer ). ( PC-Version) 

Btw wenn du das auf PC spielst, LADE DIR SOFORT ALLE PATCHES RUNTER!!!!! ( bis 1.4 auf jeden fall, weiter bin ich noch nicht, und alle nacheinander) Habe noch nie so eine Verbesserung der Spielperformance nur durch Patches erlebt...


----------



## Kartonics (31. Dezember 2010)

cata


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Reflox, mach dir doch einfach ein offline-Konto, dann kannste auch speichern o.ä. Musst du einfach nur deinen Namen eingeben ( also Nickname oder wie auch immer ). ( PC-Version)
> 
> Btw wenn du das auf PC spielst, LADE DIR SOFORT ALLE PATCHES RUNTER!!!!! ( bis 1.4 auf jeden fall, weiter bin ich noch nicht, und alle nacheinander) Habe noch nie so eine Verbesserung der Spielperformance nur durch Patches erlebt...



Ich glaube die habe ich gleich mit gesaugt, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Und danke, aber das Offline Konto, muss ich das bei Windows-Live machen oder Social Club? Ich blick nämlich nichtmehr durch^^


----------



## Dracun (1. Januar 2011)

I zock auch seit 2Tagen mal wieder GTA IV  Es macht einfach nur Spaß mit der eigenen Musik durch die City zu cruisen


----------



## Edou (1. Januar 2011)

Red dead Redemption Multiplayer


----------



## Vanth1 (1. Januar 2011)

Dragon age origins


----------



## Kartonics (1. Januar 2011)

cata


----------



## Crucial² (1. Januar 2011)

SC2 <3

Black Ops läuft ja immer noch nicht ordentlich.... -.-


----------



## Asayur (1. Januar 2011)

Modnation Racers, geniales kart spiel für die PS3, nimmt für mich fast schon Mario Kart die Krone ab, mit den ganzen Sachen zum Selbermachen ^^


----------



## Dominau (1. Januar 2011)

Gibts so ein änliches Spiel wie Modnation Racers auch für den PC?
ZeroGear ist zwar toll, aber hat keinen Singleplayer soweit ich weiß


----------



## ego1899 (1. Januar 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Modnation Racers, geniales kart spiel für die PS3, nimmt für mich fast schon Mario Kart die Krone ab, mit den ganzen Sachen zum Selbermachen ^^



ui ui ui das will was heißen... sicher das du dich damit nich zu weit ausm fenster lehnst?


----------



## Asayur (1. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ui ui ui das will was heißen... sicher das du dich damit nich zu weit ausm fenster lehnst?



Ist meine persönliche Meinung und die bildet sich daraus, dass ich mit der Demo angefangen hab, wo es genau eine Strecke und einen vorgefertigten Mod (also Charakter) gab und ich ca. 2 Stunden durchgehend diese eine Strecke gespielt hab *gg*
Und eben genau das mit alles selbermachen verleitet zu so viel mehr als nur zum fahren, ich sass vorhin fast ne Stunde an einem Kart und hab mich richtig ausgetobt und es macht gleich doppelt spass, wenn man den Fahrer genau so gebaut hat, wie man es schon immer mal machen wollte ^^, also für mich lehn ich mich nicht zu weit raus und meine Meinung ist bei weitem nicht das Amen in der Kirche ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (1. Januar 2011)

letztens wieder Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis rausgekramt


----------



## Makalvian (2. Januar 2011)

Mafia 2 nachdem es jetzt bei steam nur 12,99 kostet direkt alle dlcs mit dabei und so 16 eu für das Spiel


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag mein iPhone grade sehr


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2011)

CRYSIS 
CRYSIS WARHEAD
Grafisch immer noch Spitze, aber immer noch schade, dass beide Spiele nicht gerade eine feine Story erzählen, noch grandiose Shooter sind. 

Ansonsten: Two Worlds II (endlich mal weiterspielen)
 	League of Legends
 	Minecraft
 	Pro Evolution Soccer 2011


----------



## Bananacat (2. Januar 2011)

lotro,cod bo,s&f


----------



## Dominau (3. Januar 2011)

http://www.towerdefensehq.de/spiel/when-penguins-attack-td


<333333333333


----------



## Davatar (4. Januar 2011)

Gestern hab ich Mafia beendet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich ein absolut geniales Spiel - allerdings erst, wenn man Zugriff auf halbwegs vernünftige Autos hat. Die Hälfte der Autos tuckern fast langsamer als die Fussgänger. Ausserdem nervts, dass man bis ca 4/5 des Spiels immer erst die Schrott-Waffen erhält und man sich die guten Waffen immer in jeder Mission erkämpfen muss.
Das Ende ist absolut fantastisch und erinnert irgendwie an Scarface, wie ich finde 

Tjoa, kurz danach hab ich Mafia 2 gestartet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin echt erstaunt über den Quantensprung vom ersten zum zweiten Teil, sieht echt spitze aus


----------



## painschkes (4. Januar 2011)

_Spielen nicht - eher installiert (Xbox 360) : 

- DragonAge Ultimate Edition
- Fable III
- Eternal Sonata 

eins davon wird warscheinlich gleich gespielt - mal schauen._


----------



## hyakiss25 (4. Januar 2011)

WE SING für WII voll geil^^ obwohl nicht singen kann xD , freue mich schon aufs WE wenn meine Freundin zu mir kommt ( hoffenlich )dann würd voll um die wette gesungen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Januar 2011)

Ich zock im Moment R.U.S.E mit nem guten Kumpel
Macht echt anständigst Laune sich gegenseitig zu verarschen


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Januar 2011)

Nachdem ich Halo Reach nun viel online gezockt habe hole ich erstmal in Ruhe den SP nach D


----------



## sympathisant (5. Januar 2011)

hab mir jetzt mal den ersten teil von assassins creed zugelegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



komm mit der steuerung am PC aber nicht wirklich zurecht. ist meiner ansicht nach schlecht portiert worden. ist das bei den nachfolgern besser?


----------



## Rayon (6. Januar 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt mal den ersten teil von assassins creed zugelegt.
> 
> 
> 
> komm mit der steuerung am PC aber nicht wirklich zurecht. ist meiner ansicht nach schlecht portiert worden. ist das bei den nachfolgern besser?



Ist mMn ein Konsolenspiel, wobei der erste Teil unendlich langweilig ist. :S Hab 2 auf der Konsole gezockt, das war wesentlich angenehmer. Zur Steuerung am PC kann ich nix sagen, außer dass du dir den ersten Teil schenken solltest... ^^


----------



## ruffy-f (6. Januar 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> Ist mMn ein Konsolenspiel, wobei der erste Teil unendlich langweilig ist. :S Hab 2 auf der Konsole gezockt, das war wesentlich angenehmer. Zur Steuerung am PC kann ich nix sagen, außer dass du dir den ersten Teil schenken solltest... ^^



Naja aber der 1. Teil ist auf dem PC abwechslungsreicher als auf der Konsole da Ubisoft länger daran gearbeitet hat. Aber hab den 1. auf der Konsole gespielt und der war richtig langweilig gegen Schluss. Das einzige was motivierte war das man den Schluss sehen wollte^^


----------



## Dominau (6. Januar 2011)

Hab den 1. aufm PC gespielt. Fand die Steuerung eigentlich ganz ok


----------



## Healor (6. Januar 2011)

Kennt jemand ein paar lustige Zombiespiele ala Plants vs Zombies oder Zombie Driver? Gut wären auch Alternativen zu Left 4 Dead, was mir nicht so zusagt. Diverse Flashspielchen habe ich schon alle durchprobiert.


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2011)

Red dead Redemption Multiplayer (<3), Smackdown vs Raw 2011, Battlefield Bad Company 2 Multiplayer => Xbox 360.


----------



## Dominau (6. Januar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Red dead Redemption Multiplayer (<3), Smackdown vs Raw 2011, Battlefield Bad Company 2 Multiplayer => Xbox 360.



hat nichts mit Zombies zutun Edou!
Auser RdR vllt, weiß ich aber nicht da ich es nicht Spiele :>


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> hat nichts mit Zombies zutun Edou!
> Auser RdR vllt, weiß ich aber nicht da ich es nicht Spiele :>



Tu es, es ist göttlich.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2011)

RDR hat doch so ein Zombie-Addon


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tu es, es ist göttlich.



Jop! Und RDR Hat was mit Zombies zu tun. Undead Nightmare. Multiplayer rockt aber einfach.


----------



## Dominau (6. Januar 2011)

Mag RdR nicht :<


----------



## Edou (6. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Mag RdR nicht :<



Geh brennen, Ketzer!

Nur die Steuerung ist manchmal Nervig. ^^ Aber so isses Richtig Geil.


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Mag RdR nicht :<



Warum nicht? :<


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2011)

leben und leben lassen. Wenn ich bedenke, was ich alles beschhhhhh..... eiden finde, müsste ich im Exil leben.


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2011)

Healor schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein paar lustige Zombiespiele ala Plants vs Zombies oder Zombie Driver? Gut wären auch Alternativen zu Left 4 Dead, was mir nicht so zusagt. Diverse Flashspielchen habe ich schon alle durchprobiert.



Left 4 Dead Alternative: Killing Floor


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Januar 2011)

World of Tanks. Scheiße, ist das Spiel langweilig...


----------



## Perkone (6. Januar 2011)

Im moment WoW. Ab und an Minecraft mit Freunden. Wollte letztens eigentlich Amensia: The dard Descent installieren, aber ich glaub das is zu beängstigend xD


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Amensia: The dard Descent installieren, aber ich glaub das is zu beängstigend xD



_Lohnt sich aber - "schönes" Spiel :-)

---

Hab vorhin Fable II und Fable III in den örtlichen Spieleladen gebracht und mir mal RdR mitgenommen - mal schauen wie's ist.

Mal schauen was ich spiele..derzeit hab ich : 

- BlackOps
- Eternal Sonata 
- DragonAge Ultimate Edition
- Red Dead Redemption

natürlich alles für die Box..

Warscheinlich erstmal eine Runde BlackOps - danach dann mal RdR anschauen._


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab vorhin Fable II und Fable III in den örtlichen Spieleladen gebracht und mir mal RdR mitgenommen - mal schauen wie's ist.
> _


Gibts da sone Art Tauschbörse?


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2011)

_Ganz genau - es wird einem gesagt wieviel man Bar ausgezahlt bekommen würde und für wieviel (sofern man tauschen will) man sich ein neues Spiel aussuchen kann - wieso auch immer die Preise unterschiedlich sind.

Find ich aber ganz praktisch..wenn das Spiel nach'm durchspielen sowieso nur verstauben würde - sowas wie Fable spielt man mMn. eh nur einmal durch._


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _[...] wieso auch immer die Preise unterschiedlich sind.
> 
> Find ich aber ganz praktisch..wenn das Spiel nach'm durchspielen sowieso nur verstauben würde - sowas wie Fable spielt man mMn. eh nur einmal durch._


Vermutlich, weil wenn dus bar ausgezahlt bekommst ja einfach mit dem Geld woanders hingehen könntest 

Und sowas würde ich auch praktisch finden^^

Atm spiele ich Little Big Planet. Es macht einfach verdammt viel Spaß mit den eigenen Levels^^


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2011)

Klingt super  Und wie ist das dann mit den Serials?


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2011)

_Die verkaufen nur Konsolenspiele - also nichts mit Serials.

Und diese Karten die manchmal dabeiliegen die dir irgendwas geben - keine Ahnung - noch nicht getestet - wäre mir letztendlich aber auch wurscht :-)

-----

@Brille : Stimmt..das wäre eine Idee._


----------



## Ogil (6. Januar 2011)

Spezielle Freischaltungen ("die Karten die manchmal beiliegen") sind dann freilich verbraucht da Account-gebunden. Hier ist das recht ueblich - und Konsolen-Spiele kauf ich eigentlich fast nur gebraucht. Ausser ich will irgend einen ganz neuen Titel oder eine spezielle Version haben.


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2011)

_So seh ich das auch - BlackOps hab ich mir halt original geholt - alles andere (auch wenn noch nicht viel) ist gebraucht - CD's sind TipTop in Ordnung._


----------



## Perkone (7. Januar 2011)

Gestern wieder Mass Effect 2 angefangen  Selten, dass ich ein Game öfter als einma durchzock, aber ME2 isses Wert


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

uiuiui Final Fantasy 13 is ja gar nich so ein schrott wie ich dacgte... hab seit dem 9. teil alle boykottiert aber jetzt bin ich positiv überrascht. die ganze zeit liegen gelassen und nich angerührt... 

cooles kampfsystem. nur story peil ich nich aber hab erst 4 stunden rum...

jemand hier der durch is steigert sich das noch? ^^


----------



## Kuya (7. Januar 2011)

Counterstrike Source!

komm auf den Server Eg0. Deine Opfer Rufen nach Erlösung.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

oh dann is dein wow account anscheinend abgelaufen und du hast heute abend zeit zwischenmenliche und soziale kontakte zu pflegen


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wow, ich bin gerade total begeistert von dem Spiel - soviel Elan wecken nur wenige Spiele in mir.


----------



## Cyberratchet (8. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Perle habe ich am Mittwoch um 30€,bei Libro Wien, ergattert und bin jetzt fast damit fertig (ca 4/5 gespielt). Ich bin vollkommen begeistert von dem Titel, für mich eines der ganz Großen des Jahres 2010. Schade das es so gefloppt ist, die Atmosphäre ist wirklich 1A. Hier wird endlich einmal gezeigt wie ein post-apokalyptisches Szenario aussehen sollte, die Welt von FallOut gefällt mir zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht. Ich "muss" ganz klar eine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen, ihr werdet mit einer wunderbaren Story, sympatischen Charakteren, einer guten(!) deutschen Synchronisierung und einer allgemein guten Präsentation belohnt. Das Gameplay ist auch gut gelungen, die 3 drei Grundbausteine (Kämpfe,Klettern,Rätsel) wechseln in einem angenehmen Tempo ... erwartet aber kein Spiel welches euch großartig fordern wird, sondern ein Spiel mit dichter Atmosphäre, Emotionen und viel Liebe zum Detail .


Übrigens:
Der DLC Enslaved: Pigsys perfekter Partner ist bereits für 10€ im PSN Store erhältich, müssten so an die 800 MS-Points sein, und bietet neben einer 2 1/2 stündigen Kampagne rund um den Sidekick Pigsy auch einen 3D-Modus für das Hauptspiel und den DLC. Die Story spielt vor dem Hauptspiel, allerdings fehlt hier die deutsche Syncho man muss sich mit Untertiteln begnügen. 
Da mich das Hauptspiel schon überzeugt hat werde ich mir den DLC wohl gönnen und das Kampfsystem unterscheidet sich vollkommen zum Hauptspiel, schließlich spielt man auch einen anderen Charakter.


Genug gelabtert, schaut euch die Demo im PSN oder bei XBL an und macht euch selbst ein Bild.


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> uiuiui Final Fantasy 13 is ja gar nich so ein schrott wie ich dacgte... hab seit dem 9. teil alle boykottiert aber jetzt bin ich positiv überrascht. die ganze zeit liegen gelassen und nich angerührt...
> 
> cooles kampfsystem. nur story peil ich nich aber hab erst 4 stunden rum...
> 
> jemand hier der durch is steigert sich das noch? ^^


Kurz und knapp was mein Gedanke am Ende war(Zum Thema Story):

Welcher Vollidiot hat diese Story geschrieben?

Ansich ja ganz Nett(Leider voller Klischees).
Aber die Erzählweise ist so unglaublich kompliziert...

Glaub bis zum 3/4 des Spiels wusste ich nicht einmal ob ich die guten oder die bösen spiele. >.<

Und so als minitipp:
Wähle die Fähigkeiten selbst aus irgendwann wird das 1 Tastensmashen langweilig. 

Oh und es gibt kaum - gar keine Geheimnisse(Also Extra Bosse und sowas.)


----------



## Kangrim (8. Januar 2011)

Da mich die Vorschau auf Dragon Age 2 überzeugt hat und ich vorher nochmal um mit der Story mitzukommen Teil 1 spielen will hab ich mir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geholt. Ich spiele jetzt grademal 15min und bin begeistert. Ich hoffe das hält sich^^


----------



## Rayon (8. Januar 2011)

Das hält sich definitiv.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (8. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Daddel es am PC geniales Game !


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

oh ja definitiv... uralt aber genial


----------



## Dominau (8. Januar 2011)

Global Agenda ( bin da aber total am abkacken >.< )
WoW
Minecraft


----------



## Healor (8. Januar 2011)

Die Beta von Rift

Macht echt Laune das Spiel


----------



## Bo0wW (9. Januar 2011)

Zurzeit spiele ich:
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
Call of Duty Black Ops
Civilization 5

Und ansonsten Reallife


----------



## Aeonflu-X (9. Januar 2011)

Das neuste Wolfenstein.
Geht ganz gut ab.
Bisschen kurz aber ok.

Ein rundum solides Spiel.

Besonders die "Leichenfaust 44" ballert. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1jWW3NiYAZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Januar 2011)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Enslaved Fullquote



Ich habs hier bei mir zuhause liegen und kann das nur vollkommen bestätigen.(Abgesehen von der Fallout Aussage^^)
Es ist wirklich schade das die Verkaufszahlen nicht höher sind


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2011)

_Echt..so gut? Dann werd ich mir das mal für die Box holen - bin grad auf der Suche nach so einem Spiel._


----------



## Cyberratchet (9. Januar 2011)

@painschkes:
Ja sooo gut^^. Ich habe es gestern durchgespielt und bin hellauf begeistert, ganz klar die größte positive Überraschung des letzten Jahres. Alleine wegen dem Ende ist es das Spiel wert, ich höre jetzt auf sonst spoiler ich noch unabsichtlich... .

Wie gesagt es gibt eine Demo falls du XBL hast, testen sollte man es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2011)

_Die Demo schau ich mir gleich mal an - danke für den Tipp! :-)_


----------



## The Paladin (9. Januar 2011)

Ich versuche derzeit BioShock 2 nochmal durchzuspielen. Aber es funktioniert nicht, wenn der Savegame Ordner nicht gelöscht ist schaltet sich das Spiel von selbst aus. Und wenn ich beim Spiel nur ein einziges mal "Escape" drücke, schaltet es sich von alleine ab. Dabei habe ich voll wieder Lust auf das Spiel.

Ich habe gelesen dass ich das Spiel auf directX 9 einstellen muss. Nur weiß ich nicht einmal ob es schon auf DirectX 9 ist oder DirectX 10. (Ich benutze Windows XP, deshalb kein DirectX 10 für mich).

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen (Und da Berserkerkitten heute sehr aktiv ist, erhoffe ich mir eine gute Antwort ^^)

tl;dr: Wie stelle ich BioShock 2 auf directX 9 um bzw. was könnte das Problem sein und wie löst man es.

(In Google finde ich nur Lösungen für Windows Vista und Windows 7 die nicht funktionieren/ich nicht verstehe)

Edit: Rechtschreibfehler entfernt ^^


----------



## LiangZhou# (9. Januar 2011)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> @painschkes:
> Ja sooo gut^^. Ich habe es gestern durchgespielt und bin hellauf begeistert, ganz klar die größte positive Überraschung des letzten Jahres. Alleine wegen dem Ende ist es das Spiel wert, ich höre jetzt auf sonst spoiler ich noch unabsichtlich... .
> 
> Wie gesagt es gibt eine Demo falls du XBL hast, testen sollte man es auf jeden Fall.




Naja, die Demo sagt im Endeffekt in diesem Fall nicht viel über das Game aus, weder Begleiter noch die Endzeit Umgebung (Abgesehen von nem Raumschiff) werden "demonstriert".


----------



## painschkes (9. Januar 2011)

_Grad einige Demo's auf der Box gespielt.. : 

- Majin and The Forsaken Kingdom

- Enslaved: Odyssey to the West

- Gray Matter

----

Enslaved ist (wie schon gesagt wurde) wirklich cool - das kommt auf meine Liste.

Majin *_* - das Spiel ist toll..der Oger ist "süß" und "cool" zugleich - das kommt definitiv auch auf meine Liste.

Gray Matter - hm..was soll ich sagen..ich mag solche Spiele - ich werd mal ein wenig auf Youtube schnöckern und bei Amazon ein paar Rezensionen lesen - steht zu 50% auch drauf._


----------



## Asayur (11. Januar 2011)

Resonance of Fate - Mann ist das Spiel komplex xD
Bayonetta und Metal Gear Solid 4 noch weiter durchspiel Sessions *gg*


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> uiuiui Final Fantasy 13 is ja gar nich so ein schrott wie ich dacgte... hab seit dem 9. teil alle boykottiert aber jetzt bin ich positiv überrascht. die ganze zeit liegen gelassen und nich angerührt...
> 
> cooles kampfsystem. nur story peil ich nich aber hab erst 4 stunden rum...
> 
> jemand hier der durch is steigert sich das noch? ^^


Das Kampfsystem ist zwar ein Bisschen spannender als das Kampfsystem von FF12, jedoch ists doch recht bald nur noch pures "X-Gedrücke". Ab und zu muss man zwar die Kampfhaltung ändern, doch das ändert nicht wirklich viel an den 1-Button-Only-Kämpfen. FF12 ist absoluter Schrott, spiel das bloss nie! FF13 ist...nett, im Vergleich zu FF12, aber im Grunde genommen eher ein lang gezogener Film mit Kämpfen dazwischen, als ein Final Fantasy, wie mans erwarten dürfte. Wenn Du FFX nie gespielt hast, musst Du Dir das unbedingt mal zulegen, ist meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Final Fantasy-Spielen. FFX-2 dagegen ist dann eher...naja...nicht so das Wahre. Allerdings wenn man sich dazu zwingt, das Spiel durchzuspielen, muss ich sagen, ist die Story gar nicht so schlecht und vor allem die Idee, dass man das Spiel von vorne beginnen kann, gewisse frei geschaltete Elemente aber erhalten bleiben, absolut toll. 


Zum Thema Ende von Mafia 2: Ich finds absolut genial! Wers nicht mag hat wohl die grossartigsten Mafiafilme aller Zeiten nicht gesehn. Denn die enden ja alle ähnlich. Als Tip:
- Der Pate
- Scarface
- Donnie Brasco
Die haben halt alle gemeinsam, dass sie die Welt der Mafia so zeigen, wie sie auch wirklich zu dieser Zeit war...und so spielen (und enden) halt auch die Spiele Mafia 1 und Mafia 2


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Januar 2011)

DarkSider *schnetzel*


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (13. Januar 2011)

Bulletstorm


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Ich schwing mich gleich wieder ne Runde auf unsren CSS-Server
und verbringe den Rest des Abends damit, auf Dust_2 mein unwesen zu treiben.


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Bulletstorm



Das Spiel erscheint erst in einem Monat?!


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Januar 2011)

Tief in meinem Herzen stelle ich mir vor Mortal Kombat 9 zu spielen....


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das Spiel erscheint erst in einem Monat?!



oha schon in einem Monat ?
Dann gibts ja bald Frischfleisch


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Januar 2011)

Probiere gerade Vindictus aus. Hätte ich viel eher getan, wenn ich mitbekommen hätte, dass das Mistding im Westen nicht als "Mabinogi Heroes" rauskam.


----------



## Luminesce (14. Januar 2011)

Mal wieder tetris - das kann ich nun schon richtig gut *g*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Januar 2011)

Vindictus ist GEIL! Ich poste gerade einen extrem fetten Blog mit vielen, vielen Bildern. Wer neugierig ist, sollte später mal reinschauen. 

EDIT: Guckstu hier!


----------



## Haxxler (14. Januar 2011)

Tales of Monkey Island. Seit der ersten Episode vom BTTF Spiel, mal wieder richtig Bock auf sowas.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (14. Januar 2011)

[font="Monaco,"][youtube]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/youtube][/font]
[font="Monaco,"]
[/font]
[font="Monaco,"]Schon alleine ein *MUST HAVE* wegen der GOW3 Beta [/font]


----------



## Tilbie (14. Januar 2011)

YouTube snake


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (14. Januar 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> YouTube snake



Wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Arosk (14. Januar 2011)

alt + f4 und dann stecker ziehen.


----------



## Reflox (14. Januar 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das?



Das ist ein Geheimnis! Finde es selbst heraus!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Januar 2011)

http://www.loadblog.de/software/youtube-snake-spielen-im-videofenster/


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (15. Januar 2011)

*Oddworld*


----------



## Noxiel (18. Januar 2011)

Drakensang für 6,99€ von Green Pepper. 

Schnäppchen wenn man bedenkt, dass es in der Spielepyramide keine drei Meter weiter noch 10 Euro gekostet hat.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. Januar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heEZ3jZ5gD0
Vindictus!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (20. Januar 2011)

Medevil PS1


----------



## Dominau (20. Januar 2011)

Rome Total War


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (20. Januar 2011)

Endlich mal wieder TF2.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2011)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOincraft <3


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Januar 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder TF2.



Ich spiele nurnoch TF2!!


----------



## SonicTank (21. Januar 2011)

Minecraft... schonwieder? Immernoch? Ich weiß es nicht mehr.


----------



## Tilbie (22. Januar 2011)

Demon's Souls 
das beste Rollenspiel was ich je gespielt habe - und auch das schwerste!


----------



## Deanne (22. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Macht mit mehreren einfach super Spaß.


----------



## Maladin (22. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Freunden spielt sich das wie Monopoly. Man macht sich schnell Feinde


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2011)

Ich hab aktuell keinen Plan, was ich spielen soll - auf nix bock.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Januar 2011)

Dann geh doch mal bei deinen Kollegen von PC GAMES & Co. durch die Räume und greife wahllos ein paar der Testmuster ab 

Sie werden sich sicherlich freuen.

PS: Meine aktuellen Spiele sind unterschiedlich. Mal Civ5, Diablo2, WoW. Oder auch Forza Motorsports 3 auf der 360. Im Herbst kommt ja Teil 4.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell keinen Plan, was ich spielen soll - auf nix bock.



Kenn ich


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Januar 2011)

Bad Company 2 und Civ 5 mit meinen Kumpels weil die es aufgrund der Saturn Aktion auch mal geschafft haben sich ein Original-Titel zu kaufen


----------



## schneemaus (23. Januar 2011)

Da es auf meinem neuen Rechner endlich läuft: Emergency 4. Ich schmunzle immer über die Fahrzeuge und über die extremen Einsätze der Kampagne xD

Und mal wieder Pflanzen gegen Zombies, weil mein Speicherstand nicht wie der restliche Krempel mit rüberkopiert wurde >_> Keine Ahnung, in welchen tiefen Abgründen meiner alten Festplatte der sich befindet.

Ansonsten bin ich seit Donnerstag Champion der Pokemon-Liga in Diamant *feier* Hab ne Woche gebraucht ^^ Und mach zum Zeitvertreib ein bisschen Duellturm, wenn mir gerade danach ist.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. Januar 2011)

Wer ein von Grund auf neues Spiel erwartet oder i.welche Innovationen die sich vom ersten Teil abheben, der wird enttäuscht.
Aber ein rundum solider Nachfolger, den ich gerne spiele.
Keine Sorge, Schockeffekte sind wieder zu genüge da. (:

8/10 (10 = garkeine Mängel)
also holts euch Jungs.!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stanglnator (25. Januar 2011)

Siedler Online Beta. Noch bissl holprig, aber schönes Spiel für Siedler-Fans


----------



## Landerson (25. Januar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Wer ein von Grund auf neues Spiel erwartet oder i.welche Innovationen die sich vom ersten Teil abheben, der wird enttäuscht.
> Aber ein rundum solider Nachfolger, den ich gerne spiele.
> Keine Sorge, Schockeffekte sind wieder zu genüge da. (:
> 
> ...




Ihr wisst ja: "5 out of 5 moms hate it" 

Ich spiele zur Zeit Mass Effect 2 auf der PS3.


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Januar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Wer ein von Grund auf neues Spiel erwartet oder i.welche Innovationen die sich vom ersten Teil abheben, der wird enttäuscht.
> Aber ein rundum solider Nachfolger, den ich gerne spiele.
> Keine Sorge, Schockeffekte sind wieder zu genüge da. (:
> 
> ...



Halten die Schockeffekte dieses mal auch über die hälfte des Spiels an?
Beim ersten Teil wurde alles so berechenbar.

"Ohh ein dunkler Raum mit Fenstern da kommt gleich was rein also schonmal draufzielen und warten"

Fands schade aber vlt bin ich auch zu abgestumpft dafür.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Januar 2011)

Star Trek Online. Vermutlich nicht mehr lange... lol


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. Januar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Halten die Schockeffekte dieses mal auch über die hälfte des Spiels an?
> Beim ersten Teil wurde alles so berechenbar.
> 
> "Ohh ein dunkler Raum mit Fenstern da kommt gleich was rein also schonmal draufzielen und warten"
> ...



Es ist berechenbar aber nicht in der Art wie im ersten Teil . .
Ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung.

Man muss es halt spielen und für offen sein und nicht halt mit dem Gedanken rein "Ist eh scheisse.!" 
Einfach wirken lassen (:

Und die Art zu töten wird nunja.. vielfältiger.
Kreativer. (:


----------



## Reflox (25. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (25. Januar 2011)

Mass Effect 2 auf der PS3, geniales Spiel, finds aber extrem schade, dass der erste Teil nicht für die PS3 erschienen ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Mass Effect 2 auf der PS3, geniales Spiel, finds aber extrem schade, dass der erste Teil nicht für die PS3 erschienen ist.



Hab lange auf die PS3 Version gewartet, für mich kam sie dann aber irgendwie zu spät. Egal, Mass Effect 2 ist für mich zusammen mit RDR das Spiel 2010... Egal ob auf PS3,PC oder Xbox360... freue mich schon auf Teil 3


----------



## Asayur (25. Januar 2011)

Sie kam wirklich sehr spät, dafür aber hald mit 3 DLC's ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Mass Effect 2 auf der PS3, geniales Spiel, finds aber extrem schade, dass der erste Teil nicht für die PS3 erschienen ist.



Der erste hätte auch nie für die PS3 erscheinen können, da Microsoft da ein paar Rechte besitzt und die hätte einen Teufel getan und das erlaubt :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2011)

Devil May Cry 4.

Habs geschenkt bekommen.

Ziemlich geiles Spiel, wenn ich auch manchmal vollkommen die Peilung verlier, wo ich hin soll. 

Aber die Bosse sind mal genial.


----------



## Asayur (25. Januar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der erste hätte auch nie für die PS3 erscheinen können, da Microsoft da ein paar Rechte besitzt und die hätte einen Teufel getan und das erlaubt :>



Weiss ich doch, aber schade find ich es Trotzdem ^^

Und @Alko:

Warte auf die zweite Hälfte, wenn du als Dante spielst, dann gehts erst richtig los *gg*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2011)

FIFA11 - alles andere macht momentan kein Spaß


----------



## Edou (26. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> FIFA11 - alles andere macht momentan kein Spaß



Ich Zock Fifa atm. garnicht. Keine Lust dafür, find Red dead Redemption/Battlefield Bad Company 2 interessanter. :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2011)

RDR hab ich durch und auf Multiplayer a la BC2 hab ich kein Bock... mal schauen, vielleicht lege ich mir Little Big Planet 2 zu, oder einfach mal ein Buch lesen... oder auch nicht


----------



## Fuhunter (27. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell keinen Plan, was ich spielen soll - auf nix bock.




geht mir genauso...

hab zwar gestern nochmal ne runde AoE2 gespielt, einfach ein klassiker, aber sooo bock hat das auchnicht gemacht, ich glaub ich bin krank ;D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2011)

Vor lauter Langeweile hab ich mir nun ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...zugelegt. Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Januar 2011)

In rund 2 Stunden die nächste Betaphase von World of Tanks.


----------



## Uachu (27. Januar 2011)

Hab grad wieder Spore ausgepackt, mal schauen obs mir diesmal mehr Spass macht wie das letzte Mal =)


----------



## lukowitsch (27. Januar 2011)

huhu, leider ist mein pc momentan putt, deswegen muss ich mich auf mein iphone und die xbox beschränken :X. 

auf dem iphone spiel ich momentan: Flying Chicks (ist noch nicht so alt glaube, aber sehr geil!)

und auf der Xbox: Kinect Sports (kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, nimmt man auch ein paar Pfunde bei ab^^)

Sonst noch jemand viel mit dem iphone oder ipad oder ipod am daddeln? Wenn ja addet mich doch pls mal im gamecenter, damit man auch die mp spiele mal gut zocken kann . Wär cool!!


----------



## Falathrim (27. Januar 2011)

Mal wieder CS:S ne Runde...ist einfach entspannend, sich auf nen GG Deathmatch-Server einzuloggen und 2 Stunden lang nur noch zu gewinnen


----------



## Topperharly (27. Januar 2011)

noch nicht aber bald spiel ich

-dead space 2
-dungeon defenders


----------



## Dominau (27. Januar 2011)

Gnah such ein gutes Strategiespiel :<<<
Solang spiel ich MInecraft


----------



## TrollJumper (27. Januar 2011)

Kanst ja Wacraft3/Starcraft2 spielen.
Oder good old Age Of Empires 2.
Oder Anno wenn du auf aufbaustrategie stehst.
Oder Dawn of War.


----------



## Dominau (27. Januar 2011)

Alles schon durch :/


----------



## The Paladin (27. Januar 2011)

Ich wollte mir heute Dead Space 2 kaufen. Ich fand es nicht bei den Regal mit Neuheiten (Nur die PS3 Version war dort). Als ich die Verkäuferin fragte ob sie schon Dead Space 2 für PC haben sagte sie nur "Wir hatten es gestern gekriegt und am selben Tag kam eine Mail das wir die Spiele zurückschicken müssen, Serienfehler oder so was"

Meine Reaktion:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe Dead Space 2 ist wie Dead Space 1 mit mehr Waffen ^^

Und ich kaufe mir im März Shogun 2 Total War


----------



## Silenzz (27. Januar 2011)

Jup Dominau, falls du dir noch nicht die Total War Reihe angeguckt hast, die ist eigentlich für strategiespieler nicht uninteressant ;D


----------



## Dominau (27. Januar 2011)

Total war hab ich auch schoooon :/
Kann euch auch nocht genau beschrieben was ich such. Weiß es ja selber nicht 

Naja, weiter minecraft daddeln. find schon was
danke an alle


----------



## Bastikch (27. Januar 2011)

Hmm ich zocke im Moment Third Age: Total War. Eine echt gute Mod.


----------



## The Paladin (27. Januar 2011)

@Dominau 

Spiel doch Desperados, Commandos, Icewind Dale 1/2 oder die Stronghold Reihe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2011)

Batman Arkham Asylum, hammer Spiel... 

Hab grad bei gameone.de "1 Stunde mit Amnesia" gesehen, werde ich mir wohl auch zulegen. Sah recht interessant aus...

Achso, deswegen natürlich auch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=loSzpvq73FY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Healor (28. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Gnah such ein gutes Strategiespiel :<<<
> Solang spiel ich MInecraft



Rise of Legends finde ich ziemlich gut. Ist schon etwas älter und gibts für ca 10 Euro.

Company of Heroes und Rise & Fall sind auch noch zwei gute Spiele. Rise & Fall gibt es mittlerweile gratis zum downloaden. Einfach mal googlen 

Dann gäbs da noch Imperium Romanum. Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her zwar nicht so fordernd, aber macht trotzdem Spaß.

Zu guter letzt fällt mir noch Knights of Honor ein. Auch sau sau geil.


----------



## Dominau (28. Januar 2011)

Wow, Danke dir!

Rise&Fall, Knights of Honor und Rise of Legends sehn genial aus.
Werd ich mir aufjedenfall mal näher anschauen


----------



## Davatar (31. Januar 2011)

Da ich grad hiermit fertig geworden bin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist jetzt das hier an der Reihe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Allerdings muss ich zu Episode One sagen, dass das Spiel selbst absolut stimmig war (vor allem am Anfang, als man nur mit Graviton und Taschenlampe bewaffnet war), aber es einfach viel zu kurz ist. Ausserdem ist der Endgegner ein Witz. Von den Spinnen hat man in HL2 ne Menge mehr gekillt und in Episode One war das dann der Endboss o_O
Naja, bin auf den Endgegner von Episode Two gespannt.


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2011)

WoW-wie interessant


----------



## Tilbie (31. Januar 2011)

In letzter Zeit suchte ich fast nur noch Demon's Souls, hammer Spiel!


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Januar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> [...]
> Allerdings muss ich zu Episode One sagen, dass das Spiel selbst absolut stimmig war (vor allem am Anfang, als man nur mit Graviton und Taschenlampe bewaffnet war), aber es einfach viel zu kurz ist. Ausserdem ist der Endgegner ein Witz. Von den Spinnen hat man in HL2 ne Menge mehr gekillt und in Episode One war das dann der Endboss o_O
> Naja, bin auf den Endgegner von Episode Two gespannt.


Es ist verdammt stimmig, aber auch verdammt nervig.
Man hangelt sich von Cliffhanger zu Cliffhanger... -.-' 
Btt: Mal wieder rdr: undead nightmare. Einfach hammer :>


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Januar 2011)

magicka^^


----------



## Razyl (4. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir mittlerweile mal AC2 auf dem PC anschauen. Das hat bis zum Rennen auch super geklappt, aber die Steuerung auf dem PC ist ja mal so was von derbe mies umgesetzt, allen voran die Kameraführung - extrem langsam und nervtötend. Abgesehen davon, dass das Spiel mit dem Xbox 360 Gamepad noch beschissener spielen lässt, da Ezio da hin springt, wo er nicht hin springen soll aus komplett unerklärlichen Gründen. Naja, so geht das Spiel halt zurück :X


----------



## Buffed.deUserin (6. Februar 2011)

Napoleon Total War

Dead Space 2


----------



## Perkone (7. Februar 2011)

EvE Online, hat mich wieder gepackt


----------



## Aeonflu-X (8. Februar 2011)

Dead Space auf Hard geschafft. .
Gott. :I
Hätt ich lieber nicht die MG sondern lieber dat Harpunen Ding gemaxxt.

So kann man sich selbst das Leben auch schwer machen.

Hat sich jemand schon an den Hardcore Mode rangetraut`?
(Nur 3 mal Speichern etc.)


----------



## Deanne (9. Februar 2011)

Ist die PS3 in der 60GB-Version eigentlich immer abwärtskompatibel? Ich weiß zwar, dass das nicht für alle PS2-Spiele zutrifft, aber manche Leute behaupten, dass es bei ihrer 60er gar nicht klappt. 

Ein Kollege hat das Gerät noch originalverpackt und würde es mir für 100 Ocken verkaufen, deshalb überlege ich momentan.


----------



## painschkes (9. Februar 2011)

_Ich glaub die 60GB-Version ist sogar die einzige die das kann - also : Ja._


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2011)

Dieser Wiki-Artikel zur PS3 behauptet, die 60er Version sei grundsätzlich abwärtskompatibel, also würd ichs versuchen, wenn ich Dich wär. Ne abwärtskompatible PS3 könntest Du auch problemlos teuer weiterverkaufen, wenn Du möchtest. Allerdings würd ich sie behalten, wenns meine wär


----------



## Deanne (9. Februar 2011)

Gut, an die Option mit dem Weiterverkauf habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Mit dieser Möglichkeit im Hinterkopf werde ich wohl zuschlagen.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Gut, an die Option mit dem Weiterverkauf habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Mit dieser Möglichkeit im Hinterkopf werde ich wohl zuschlagen.



Ocken ist mit Abstand der lustigste Ausdruck für Geld x)



TeamFortress2 dank neuem Clan


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. Februar 2011)

rift ^^


----------



## painschkes (10. Februar 2011)

_Geht in diesem Moment garnicht..DU LÜGER DU LÜGER _


----------



## LoLTroll (10. Februar 2011)

AC: Brotherhood, ausgeliehen von einem Kommilitonen


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. Februar 2011)

WoW, Requiem: Memento Mori, La Tale... und jetzt, da ich Kohle habe, bald Two Worlds 2 oder Dead Space 2. Oder beides. BWAHAHA!


----------



## Dominau (10. Februar 2011)

Mount&Blade + Warband

Minecraft


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Februar 2011)

Minecraft, Garrys mod, Black ops


----------



## Dominau (11. Februar 2011)

Grad neu dazugekommen:
Vindictus


Nebenbeii noch etwas MInecraft und Mount&Blade


----------



## Geoff23 (11. Februar 2011)

AC : Brotherhood und nebenbei mal wieder ein bisschen GTA 4


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2011)

Dawn of War 1 - Complete :X


----------



## Davatar (11. Februar 2011)

Lost - Via Domus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings merkt man doch extrem, dass das ursprünglich ein Konsolenspiel war. Nach den ersten 20 Schritten lädt bereits ein neues Gebiet, die Steuerung ist ruckig und speichern kann man nicht von selbst, sondern es gibt Wegpunkte. Aber...naja, bis jetzt find ichs ganz nett  Und wer LOST so sehr mag wie ich, muss das doch mal ausprobiert haben.


----------



## Fuhunter (11. Februar 2011)

das neue "abitur - 2011"

is aber voll mies, man muss viel zeit reinstecken und der spielspass ist mies -.-


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Februar 2011)

Weiss jemand wie das Handling von Test Drive unlimited 2 ist oder obs da viellicht eine demo version gibt?
habs mir noch nicht gekauft weil ichs beim teil 1 irgendwie schlecht fand^^


----------



## Ogil (11. Februar 2011)

Werde TDU2 hoffentlich heute Abend anzocken koennen (falls Amazon puenktlich liefert) und kann dann berichten. Wobei ich bei TDU1 eigentlich keine schlechten Erinnerungen ans Handling habe - aber ist auch schon ein Weilchen her...


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Februar 2011)

schlecht ist vielleicht das falsche wort...eher etwas ungenau fand ichs. hab allerdings auch nur die demo vom 1 gespielt.

freu mich auf deinen bericht :-)


----------



## Razyl (11. Februar 2011)

Test Drive Unlimited 2 hat mich zum Glück schon in der Beta enttäuscht. Eden Games hat fast dieselben Fehler gemacht, wie beim 1. Teil. Und wenn ich mit über 100 km/h gegen einen Baum knalle, dann möchte ich nicht flummiartig zurückknallen o.O


----------



## Ogil (13. Februar 2011)

Nach massiven Problemen beim Start (man konnte sich nicht einloggen wenn man mit XBox-Live verbunden war, ohne Verbindung ist man aber nur im Offline-Mode, was bei dem Spiel auch irgendwie doof ist) konnte ich nun zumindest ein wenig TDU2 anspielen - und ich muss sagen, dass es sich sehr wie der Vorgaenger anfuehlt + ein paar Extras. 

Das fehlende Schadensmodell (bzw. die rein optischen Schaeden die nach dem naechsten Ladescreen weg sind) ist wirklich ein Versaeumnis und die Steuerung ist sicherlich nicht so klasse wie z.B. bei Forza3. Die Zwischensequenzen wirken ein wenig gekuenstelt (und die Chars sehen irgendwie alle sehr aehnlich aus und verhalten sich sehr klischeehaft). 

Ansonsten ist das Spiel aber das was TDU1 auch war - ein spassiger Open-World-Racer, der von der Vielzahl der Rennmodi, den Multiplayer-Herausforderungen und dem Erkundungsfaktor lebt. Nett finde ich auch den Tag-Nacht-Wechsel im Spiel und das Wettersystem (was mir z.B. bei Forza3 fehlt - aber hoffentlich mit Forza4 kommt).


----------



## Razyl (13. Februar 2011)

Mal wieder ein paar Runden Dirt 2, ab und an PES 2011 und ansonsten immer noch AC 2 und DoW. 

Zu AC2: Dank eines bislang nicht gefixten Fehlers mit dem Xbox 360 Wireless Pad erklärt sich auch die unvernünftige Steuerung. Eine veränderte xinput1_3.dll sei dank. Wieso das jeder mit dem Wireless Controller hinbekommt und Ubisoft nicht ist mir schleierhaft....


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Februar 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso das jeder mit dem Wireless Controller hinbekommt und Ubisoft nicht ist mir schleierhaft....



UbiSoft möchte halt anders sein.


----------



## Maethor1 (14. Februar 2011)

Zum dritten mal ME 2


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Februar 2011)

Test drive unlimited 2

zu begin eine absolute enttäuschung.
mit ausgeschalteten fahrhilfen (real) ist jedes antippen der handbremse gleich bedeutend mit "ich will mein auto nicht mehr kontrollieren".

nach etwas spielzeit.
handling lässt sich sehr verbessern wenn die steuerungsempfindlichkeit auf das minimum gestellt wird. das fahrzeug lässt sich dann mehr oder weniger gut steueren und mit der fahrhilfe "sport" sind auch tatsächlich drifts drin...allerdings reicht bremsen! die handbremse ist nur decko :-)

am meisten regt mich bis jetzt auf, dass die zu einem absoluten traumauto wie 67 ford mustang fastback oder Lancia Delta integrale "schrottkarre" sagen und bei einem golf gti kommen sie daher mit "richtigen" autos???

würds mir nicht mehr kaufen :-)


----------



## Deanne (14. Februar 2011)

Final Fantasy 13 auf meiner neuen PS3. Ich bin zwar noch nicht sehr weit, aber richtige Begeisterung kommt bei mir nicht auf. Das Kampfsystem gefällt mir nicht und die Charaktere sind relativ öde. Irgendwie hat die Reihe seit Teil 10 stark nachgelassen.


----------



## DeV4der07 (14. Februar 2011)

Prey


----------



## Grushdak (14. Februar 2011)

noch Two Worlds (offline)

Allerdings wird das Spiel schnell eintönig (da nix Neues mehr kommt und man quasi unbesiegbar wird)
Und die Orks sehen eher aus wie die Hero Turtles.^^

WoW


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 13 auf meiner neuen PS3. Ich bin zwar noch nicht sehr weit, aber richtige Begeisterung kommt bei mir nicht auf. Das Kampfsystem gefällt mir nicht und die Charaktere sind relativ öde. Irgendwie hat die Reihe seit Teil 10 stark nachgelassen.


Wird im späteren Spielverlauf auch nicht viel besser...


btt: Ich spiel grad SoM


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Februar 2011)

Zocke zur Zeit (neben WoW) vermehrt Plants vs Zombies aufm iphone...das macht echt süchtig sag ich euch^^


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (14. Februar 2011)

The Legend of Zelda - Twilight Princess

und Minecraft


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War bei Deiner Version auch dieser grausige Roman dabei? 

Two Worlds 2, grad am Installieren, vor allem wegen Multiplayer.


----------



## Davatar (15. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Final Fantasy 13 auf meiner neuen PS3. Ich bin zwar noch nicht sehr weit, aber richtige Begeisterung kommt bei mir nicht auf. Das Kampfsystem gefällt mir nicht und die Charaktere sind relativ öde. Irgendwie hat die Reihe seit Teil 10 stark nachgelassen.


Die Story wird mit der Zeit ein Bisschen besser (dauert aber ewig lang), das Gameplay bleibt öde und langweilig. Ist Deine PS3 jetzt eigentlich abwärtskompatibel?

BTT:

Zelda - Links Awakening auf dem Gameboy 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakalaker (15. Februar 2011)

Gta 4, sollte eigentlich jeder kennen 

Ich bin grad megagefrusted weil mein haus abgefackelt worden ist...die sind alle so link >.<


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Februar 2011)

Killzone 2 

Um die Kakerlaken versuchte Wohnung musst du nicht trauern.


----------



## Chakalaker (15. Februar 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Killzone 2
> 
> Um die Kakerlaken versuchte Wohnung musst du nicht trauern.




Ich hab jetzt eine neue versuchte Bude! 

Wobei es mich immernoch ärgert... da leg ich denFaustin um...(ich mochte den Irren :/ ) und als Dank jagt der Dimitri da meine Wohnung hoch :<


----------



## Aeonflu-X (15. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> War bei Deiner Version auch dieser grausige Roman dabei?



Nein - es war mal auf irgend ner alten PC Player oder so drauf. ^^ Aber die CD ist unauffindbar (man sollte halt doch nicht aufräumen ) - Ich hab jetzt ne neue von hier http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/stonekeep/pp/05a8ea5382b9fd885261bb3eed0527d1d3b07262


----------



## schneemaus (16. Februar 2011)

Grad wieder angefangen aufm Emu, da hier leider nie erschienen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ENFqee1tGm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gazeran (16. Februar 2011)

Grade voll aufm Retro Trip 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funktioniert bei euch das Bild? Bei mir iwie nicht 
Naja is Monkey Island 3 original mit dieser Scheibe zum drehn xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein - es war mal auf irgend ner alten PC Player oder so drauf. ^^ Aber die CD ist unauffindbar (man sollte halt doch nicht aufräumen ) - Ich hab jetzt ne neue von hier http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/stonekeep/pp/05a8ea5382b9fd885261bb3eed0527d1d3b07262



Scharf, danke! 

Bei mir verstaubt irgendwo noch der Original-Karton und da war tatsächlich ein kleiner Roman dabei, in dem es um diesen Rathe geht, von dem man im Spiel selbst immer wieder mal hört. Kein literarisches Meisterwerk, aber die vielleicht interessanteste Dreingabe zu einem Rollenspiel.


----------



## Davatar (16. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Grad wieder angefangen aufm Emu, da hier leider nie erschienen:
> 
> [SailorMoon]


Cool, sie besiegt den Gegner, indem sie ihm ein Herz anschmeisst. _"Friss Liebe und erstick daran, Monster!"_


----------



## Raffzahl (16. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab schon immer dieses Spielprinzip gemocht und habe nun endlich dieses Spiel von Amazon gekriegt. 
Man muss sich erstmal an die Steuerung gewöhnen, aber sonst macht das Spiel bis jetzt Spaß.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Februar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Cool, sie besiegt den Gegner, indem sie ihm ein Herz anschmeisst. _"Friss Liebe und erstick daran, Monster!"_



Das es um einen weiblichen Helden geht


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2011)

Killzone 3 Demo...


----------



## Reflox (16. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yiCm9FYZhBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




In sowjet russia japan this is easy&#65279; mode


----------



## Razyl (20. Februar 2011)

Dragon Age II Demo

Gamestar sei dank


----------



## hyakiss25 (20. Februar 2011)

mario kart für WII und die Beta von Rift leider morgen vorbei laut launcher zu spät von Rift mitbekommen macht sehr viel fun


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Februar 2011)

Beat Hazard.... ich bin süchtig


----------



## Dominau (21. Februar 2011)

Von dem Spiel bekomm ich Kopfschmerzen..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Februar 2011)

Spielt man ja auch nicht 2 Stunden lang, also bei mir gehts eigentlich.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Demo


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Februar 2011)

Unterwegs in Düsterburg, Monkey Island II SE, Beat Hazard, Dead Space II.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Februar 2011)

DC Universe Online. Kann den ganzen Superheldenkram eigentlich nicht leiden, aber das Spiel ist bisher unverhofft spaßig.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Februar 2011)

Joa kann ich so unterschreiben. Kann den ganzen Comic Kram mittlerweile nich mehr sehen, gerade filmtechnisch, aber das is ne lustige Prügelei, wie der Vorgänger auch schon..


----------



## The Reptil (24. Februar 2011)

Rockt derbe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Februar 2011)

Jarr, ziemlich gutes Zelda wenn man sich durch dieses ewige Tutorial gequält hat.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Februar 2011)

Bin grade gestern wieder auf mein Zelda 3: A Link to the Past vom SNES gestoßen. Wie gern ich wieder n neues Zelda zocken würde... 

Aber da ich keine Wii/ GC besitze wird das wohl nie passieren ^^

Is denn ein neues in Arbeit? Wär für mich mittlerweile echt n Kaufgrund für die Wii...


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (24. Februar 2011)

WoW, Fallout III GotY.


----------



## Asayur (24. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Bin grade gestern wieder auf mein Zelda 3: A Link to the Past vom SNES gestoßen. Wie gern ich wieder n neues Zelda zocken würde...
> 
> Aber da ich keine Wii/ GC besitze wird das wohl nie passieren ^^
> 
> Is denn ein neues in Arbeit? Wär für mich mittlerweile echt n Kaufgrund für die Wii...




Jap Skyward Sword kommt sogar dieses Jahr raus, ist aber vom Artstyle her ein wenig anders, als Twilight Princess geht eher wieder auf leichtes Cellshading zurück (nicht so Krass wie in Wind Waker)
und hat anscheinend einen höheren Kampffokus auf das Schwert.

BTT:

CIV IV
HoMM V
Borderlands 

Mal ein wenig ältere und zwischendurch Borderlands ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Februar 2011)

The schrieb:


> Rockt derbe





Superbes Spiel!




Mal wieder ein wenig TeamFrotress2


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Joa kann ich so unterschreiben. Kann den ganzen Comic Kram mittlerweile nich mehr sehen, gerade filmtechnisch, aber das is ne lustige Prügelei, wie der Vorgänger auch schon..



DC Universe Online hat einen Vorgänger? Welchen?


----------



## ego1899 (24. Februar 2011)

naja nich direkt, ich rede von diesem marvel vs. dc bla bla ding, das zock ich ab und an auf der xbox bei nem kumpel...

oder hab ich mit dc universe jetzt irgendwas durcheinander gebracht? ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> naja nich direkt, ich rede von diesem marvel vs. dc bla bla ding, das zock ich ab und an auf der xbox bei nem kumpel...
> 
> oder hab ich mit dc universe jetzt irgendwas durcheinander gebracht? ^^



Ich seh' schon, Du schwafelst mal wieder einfach drauflos, ohne zu wissen, worum es überhaupt geht.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Februar 2011)

kitten, exakt das hab ich befürchtet 

nicht einfach neben dir mit meinem profundrm halbwissen zu glänzen...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Februar 2011)

Tja, kann halt nicht jeder so genial sein Halbwissen zur Schau stellen wie ich und dabei wirken, als wären das alles Tatsachen! 

BTT: DC Universe Online ist übrigens das neue MMO von SOE und gehört nicht zu der von Dir angesprochenen Beat 'em up - Reihe.


----------



## Razyl (24. Februar 2011)

Ab morgen: Kirby und das magische Garn ^.^ 

Jetzt: mal wieder UT3 und LoL


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2011)

Hab grad die Dragon Age II Demo ausprobiert.

Sieht ja eigentlich ganz nett aus, aber irgendwie gefällt mir das Spielprinzip auf Anhieb nicht wirklich.
Außerdem zuviel Blut schon in der ersten Minute splattert es überall, in der 1. Cutscene sind die Charaktere mit Blut überströmt, dass es fast lächerlich aussieht.

Gleich wieder gelöscht... nicht mein Fall. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Februar 2011)

DotA, Nevermore mid -> nach 11 Minuten Dagger, Bottle und Treads. Ich liebe Pubs


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab grad die Dragon Age II Demo ausprobiert.
> 
> Sieht ja eigentlich ganz nett aus, aber irgendwie gefällt mir das Spielprinzip auf Anhieb nicht wirklich.
> Außerdem zuviel Blut schon in der ersten Minute splattert es überall, in der 1. Cutscene sind die Charaktere mit Blut überströmt, dass es fast lächerlich aussieht.
> ...



Sehe ich leider ähnlich. Bioware bringt außerdem immer mehr Action und immer weniger Rollenspiel. Verkauft sich halt besser.

Die Zeiten von Baldur's Gate, Wizardry und Might & Magic sind vorbei... *schnüff*


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sehe ich leider ähnlich. Bioware bringt außerdem immer mehr Action und immer weniger Rollenspiel. Verkauft sich halt besser.
> 
> Die Zeiten von Baldur's Gate, Wizardry und Might & Magic sind vorbei... *schnüff*




YEEAAA! SPRIZZENDES BLÜT! FLIEGENDÄ KÖPFE! BUMMBUMMBALLERBALLER! 


...


Ich muss sagen bei ME2 gefiel mir der höhere Action Teil sehr gut, auch die Erzählweise und die Präsentation war imho schneller und pushender v.d.h.
Bei DA2 (bzw soweit man es vond er Demo aus beurteilen kann) haben sie es evtl ein wenig zuweit getrieben. Mal sehen wie es sich verhält mit der kompletten Version und der ganzen Handlung


----------



## Legendary (24. Februar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sehe ich leider ähnlich. Bioware bringt außerdem immer mehr Action und immer weniger Rollenspiel. Verkauft sich halt besser.
> 
> Die Zeiten von Baldur's Gate, Wizardry und Might & Magic sind vorbei... *schnüff*



Hach...Baldur´s Gate...wenn ich mich daran erinner krieg ich Gänsehaut. Ein episches Spiel in einer epischen Welt die RIESIG ist. So viel zu erkunden...ich habe am liebsten damals mit meiner Gruppe aus Helden alles gesammelt, was nicht niet- und nagelfest war. 


Ob BG1+2 noch auf Win7 läuft?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Februar 2011)

Zumindest auf Win XP habe ich BG1+2 letztes Jahr noch zum Laufen gebracht und gespielt. Wie das auf Win 7 aussieht, weiß ich nicht genau, sollte dann aber eigentlich auch gehen.
Wenn ich jetzt noch Links zu diesem coolen Konvertierer hätte, der BG1 mit der aufgehübschten BG2-Engine abspielt, würd' ich das Teil direkt selbst nochmal installieren.


----------



## Misuma (24. Februar 2011)

Ich spiel rift und logg glaub ich 5 tage nicht mehr aus.... mal schaeun wer dann fake afk für mich am rechner sitzt! Irgendwie muss ich die katze trainieren alle 5 min ne taste zu drücken


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ob BG1+2 noch auf Win7 läuft?



Läuft.
Solche Fragen kann man auch hier klären:
http://my.buffed.de/groups/1115/view/
*g*


----------



## Dracun (25. Februar 2011)

Schleichwerbung Schleichwerbung


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Februar 2011)

Ach sei doch nicht so,zam hat ne gewissen konto wieviele schleichwerbung und bannhammer er schwingen darf. 

Zocke grade Dragon Age 1 ohne addon und später nachmitag holle ich mir beim computerfachgeschäft dead space 2 wen der sp doch nicht gekürtzt wurde.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Februar 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Zocke grade Dragon Age 1 ohne addon und später nachmitag holle ich mir beim computerfachgeschäft dead space 2 wen der sp doch nicht gekürtzt wurde.



Wurde er nicht  Ansonsten Imopt aus England. Da gibts das Spiel mittlerweile für 27-30&#8364; inkl Versand.

Ich spiele zur Zeit Sports Champions für Move und endlich Killzone 2 fertig, damit ich gewappnet bin wenn KZ3 nächste Woche aus England kommt


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw. die Detail-Seiten zur Spielzeiterfassung sind zurück. Jetzt auch mit Anzeige, wer das Spiel grad  spielt bzw. zuletzt gestartet hat.
Bsp: http://my.buffed.de/gametime/view/details/29


----------



## Alux (28. Februar 2011)

Ich zock grade Assassin´s Creed Brotherhood mal die Erfolge fertig machen (X BOX 360) und danach mach ichnoch bei HALO Reach paar Erfolge und JA ich bin Erfolgsgeil^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Februar 2011)

Heute Dead Space 2 bekommen und muss sagen: das Spiel geht echt ab wie ich finde. Bin sogar ein paar mal gestorben!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (1. März 2011)

Dawn of War: Soulstorm


----------



## Shenoz (1. März 2011)

will mir jetzt doch mal fifa 11 (xbox) gönnen  ultimate team und soo


----------



## Davatar (3. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Werds mir heute kaufen.


----------



## BlizzLord (3. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf japanisch? oder gibts das mittlerweile schon in deutsch/englisch^^?


----------



## Olliruh (3. März 2011)

LoL *.*


----------



## Healor (3. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja, Nostalgie


----------



## BlizzLord (3. März 2011)

Healor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War das nicht dieses grottige "einsteiger RPG" das mal Final Fantasy hieß?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. März 2011)

Crysis 2 Demo für Pc...

Naja..... Ich hätte ich Sachen Grafik mehr erwartet.


----------



## dd2ren (3. März 2011)

Starcraft 2 und nebenbei paar offline-Spiele


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2011)

Crysis 2 Demo


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yay ich habe es als blag sooooooooo oft gezockt


----------



## Sabito (3. März 2011)

Ich spiele zurzeit Pokemon: Perl, hab extra meinen ds wieder für ausgegraben und würde mir gerne die Deutsche version der neuen editionen schwarz und weiß kaufen, also am liebsten beide^^, die nach meinen infos morgen erscheint; Battlefield: Bad Company und Killzone 2 beide auf dem schwersten schwierigkeitsgrad und beide für PS3, will mich auf Egoshooter vorbereiten, wenn ich wieder ein vernünftiges gamerleptop habe.


----------



## Alux (3. März 2011)

ich spiele gerade bisschen Shakes and Fidget
btw: wie viele Pokemon Editionen gibts jetzt schon also Farben/Substanzen mäßig? ich hab bei feuerrot/blattgrün aufgehört aktiv zu zocken


----------



## Sabito (3. März 2011)

es gibt Blau/Rot/Gelb, Gold/Silber/Kristall, Rubin/Saphir/Smaragd, Feuerrot/Blattgrün, Perl/Diamant(glaube das hies so)/Platin, Heartgold/Soulsilver (auf deutsch klingen die s******^^), Schwarz/Weiß
übrigens vll sollte ich Tetris wieder rauskramen^^ 

Edit:Ich hoffe ich habe alle Editionen aufgezählt.


----------



## Alux (3. März 2011)

ah und haben wir inzwischen schon Gott als Pokedex Eintrag?


----------



## Sabito (3. März 2011)

nope leider nicht aber 649 andere Pokemon, von den die jetzigen neuen 156 Pokemon teilweise echt lustige Namen haben.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. März 2011)

Tactics Ogre PSP


----------



## Davatar (4. März 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> es gibt Blau/Rot/Gelb, Gold/Silber/Kristall, Rubin/Saphir/Smaragd, Feuerrot/Blattgrün, Perl/Diamant(glaube das hies so)/Platin, Heartgold/Soulsilver (auf deutsch klingen die s******^^), Schwarz/Weiß
> übrigens vll sollte ich Tetris wieder rauskramen^^
> 
> Edit:Ich hoffe ich habe alle Editionen aufgezählt.


Joa hast Du, kann man sonst alles im PokeWiki nachlesen


----------



## Konov (4. März 2011)

Ich spiele zur Zeit eigentlich nur noch World of Tanks - vielleicht aus Zeitgründen, wenn ich mal Zeit hab, mach ich da ein paar Gefechte.
Ist irgendwie ein super Spiel geworden, auch nach dem letzten Patch.

Getestet hab ich gestern abend noch die Crysis 2 Demo. Die Grafik war echt gut aber der Rest irgendwie sehr befremdlich, also konnte damit nicht viel anfangen.
Vielleicht hab ich einfach zulange keine Ego-Shooter gespielt, aber das ist echt nicht das, was ich in Erinnerung hab bei Ego-Shootern.


----------



## Azerak (4. März 2011)

Da ich mich zwischen RIFT und Dead space 2 entscheiden musste derzeit nur RIFT.
*endlich DS2 haben möcht*  :/


----------



## Deathstyle (4. März 2011)

Ich finde World of Tanks eigentlich ziemlich beschissen. Die Entwickler waren sich scheinbar absolut nicht sicher was sie machen wollen - ein arcade Game oder ein sim.. Außerdem das mit der Cashmunition? Das ist doch lächerlich..
Habs aufgegeben weil ich darin keine perspektive sehe - wenn es ansich auch durchaus Spaß macht.

@topic: DotA :f


----------



## ego1899 (4. März 2011)

Black Prophecy Open Beta (mit Kuya ^^ )

Also für ein F2P echt Wahnsinn ehrlich. Am Anfang sehr ungewohnt, doch irgendwann macht´s echt richtig Bock. Grafisch gut und endlich, eeeendlich ma was anderes. Probiert´s eifach mal aus, kann ich echt nur empfehlen.


----------



## BlizzLord (4. März 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Black Prophecy Open Beta (mit Kuya ^^ )
> 
> Also für ein F2P echt Wahnsinn ehrlich. Am Anfang sehr ungewohnt, doch irgendwann macht´s echt richtig Bock. Grafisch gut und endlich, eeeendlich ma was anderes. Probiert´s eifach mal aus, kann ich echt nur empfehlen.



F2P und somit landet es sofort wieder im Müll.


----------



## Dominau (4. März 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Black Prophecy Open Beta (mit Kuya ^^ )
> 
> Also für ein F2P echt Wahnsinn ehrlich. Am Anfang sehr ungewohnt, doch irgendwann macht´s echt richtig Bock. Grafisch gut und endlich, eeeendlich ma was anderes. Probiert´s eifach mal aus, kann ich echt nur empfehlen.



Da meldet man sich schon an für die newsletter und trotzdem bekommt man das nicht


mit


----------



## Asayur (4. März 2011)

Bin aktuell am RE5 anzocken, werd es genau so lange schaffen, bis ich mich erschrecke xD


----------



## Healor (4. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> War das nicht dieses grottige "einsteiger RPG" das mal Final Fantasy hieß?



Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden hm?  Mir gefällts nach wie vor


----------



## Konov (5. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich finde World of Tanks eigentlich ziemlich beschissen. Die Entwickler waren sich scheinbar absolut nicht sicher was sie machen wollen - ein arcade Game oder ein sim.. Außerdem das mit der Cashmunition? Das ist doch lächerlich..
> Habs aufgegeben weil ich darin keine perspektive sehe - wenn es ansich auch durchaus Spaß macht.
> 
> @topic: DotA :f



Die Kritikpunkte seh ich zwar auch, finde sie aber beim Zocken nicht hinderlich.

In guten Matches bin ich mit den Abschüssen immer ganz oben mit dabei, obwohl mein Jagdpanzer IV deutlich unter den ganz dicken Brummis steht, vorallem in Sachen HP und Feuerkraft.
Ich hab noch nie die Premiummunition für Spielgold benutzt, mit der normalen kommt man auch gut klar. Für schwere Panzer benutze ich die Sprenggranaten wenn ich nicht durch die Panzerung komme.
So kann man Stück für Stück HP abziehen. Ansonsten halt Panzerbrechende Muni.

Scheint also so zu sein, als würde man die Premium Munition nicht wirklich brauchen. Ebenso die Premium Tanks, die natürlich teilweise historische "Klassiker" sind, aber vergleichbare Tanks haben auch vergleichbare Werte, so dass niemand zu kurz kommt.


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Auf japanisch? oder gibts das mittlerweile schon in deutsch/englisch^^?



Ja des gibts in Deutsch, war aber zu faul um weiter zu suchen, und hab halt das erstbeste genommen. 

Also Bild mein ich^^


----------



## ego1899 (5. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> F2P und somit landet es sofort wieder im Müll.



oh ja wie du so keeeeine ahnung hast   
hab generell eigentlich ne ähnliche meinung, aber die hat sich seit dieser beta geändert


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. März 2011)

Final Fantasy XIII.

Die ersten Level sind ja Blindgänger. Man hat mehr Heiltränke als man jemals gebrauchen könnte und die Gegner machen keine Probleme.

Ich mags trotzdem, da ich extra so ein etwas leichteres Spiel wollte ohne Frustmomente!


----------



## Dropz (5. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das beste Spiel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steam und vor allem Reflox sei dank


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Steam und vor allem Reflox sei dank



Pöh, jetzt ergötzen sich auch noch Leute an meinem Leid.


----------



## BlizzLord (5. März 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> oh ja wie du so keeeeine ahnung hast
> hab generell eigentlich ne ähnliche meinung, aber die hat sich seit dieser beta geändert



Ich werds mal drauf schmeissen mehr als nen Flop kann es ja nicht werden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilrolille (5. März 2011)

Ich wollt ja jetzt was böses schreiben, aber dann hab ich das große "Z" gesehen  

Bullestorm, macht Spaß, macht Fun, ist einfach nur... ein Spiel für Männer oder für Frauen 

LG,
Lilro


----------



## llcool13 (6. März 2011)

Eben aufgestanden, grade am Frühstücken und gleich ne Runde Rift spielen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

interessantes Spiel. Werde es mir aber wahrscheinlich nicht holen.


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (6. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Das beste Spiel



Ich weiß ja nicht.. xD
Irgendwie hätt ich wieder Bock das zu spielen, aber wiederum auch nicht. 

btw-. atm Minecraft :b


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (6. März 2011)

swat 4 pc


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2011)

FEAR 2, wills endlich durch haben, danach dann Amnesia und danach Fallout NW


----------



## Soladra (6. März 2011)

Komm grad von meinem Windoofprofil wieder, Plants vs Zombies durchzocken^^ Die Blumen sind soooo knuffig *.*  Denen kann man nicht böse sein, dass sie gefressen werden xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. März 2011)

Suchte derzeit immer zwischen New Vegas und Bad Company 2, gelegentlich rege ich mich auch über Fifa 11 auf.


----------



## Healor (6. März 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> swat 4 pc





Damals wie heute einfach ein super Spiel


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2011)

Ich beiss mir auf den Lippen herum, weil ich heute Abend endlich wieder meine PayPal habe und dann hoffentlich Amnesia kaufen kann , solange noch Aktion ist.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (7. März 2011)

Healor schrieb:


> Damals wie heute einfach ein super Spiel



Spiel es allerdings an meinem alten Rechner mit Winxp. Da es beim neuen mit Win7 nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Falathrim (7. März 2011)

Sims 3 mit Addons derzeit...aber nach 4 Tagen suchten ist es schon wieder nicht mehr so spannend...vor allem weil Musikerkarriere vollkommen OP ist *g*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Coop mit nem Kumpel. Macht doch deutlich mehr Spaß zu zweit


----------



## Asayur (7. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kann ich seit ein paar minuten bestätigen


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sims 3 mit Addons derzeit...aber nach 4 Tagen suchten ist es schon wieder nicht mehr so spannend...vor allem weil Musikerkarriere vollkommen OP ist *g*



Sims 3 hab ich auch noch (steinigt mich!), aber ich hatte nach der Familienerstellung keine Lust mehr, da irgendwie alle Frauen und auch fast alle Männer total gleich aussehen. Bei Sims 2 hatte man noch einige Möglichkeiten, aber da? Keine Chance...


----------



## llcool13 (8. März 2011)

Hab grad mal Call of Duty installiert. Muss einfach mal wieder sein


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Hab grad mal Call of Duty installiert. Muss einfach mal wieder sein



Welches?


----------



## Deathstyle (8. März 2011)

CoD 1+2 <3
Der Rest war Mist.


Ich spiele jetzt Deathspank für meine PS3 :]


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. März 2011)

Dungeons & Dragons: Warriors of the Eternal Sun. Epischer Soundtrack! ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. März 2011)

Ich würde ja jetzt am liebsten antworten: Dragon Age 2 in der Signature Edition, aber

1) Mein neuer Rechner ist noch nicht da
2) das Spiel lässt sich erst übermorgen aktivieren :-(


----------



## BlizzLord (8. März 2011)

Dragon age:Chroniken der dunklen Brut.

Und vorher DA:O


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich würde ja jetzt am liebsten antworten: Dragon Age 2 in der Signature Edition, aber
> 
> 1) Mein neuer Rechner ist noch nicht da
> 2) das Spiel lässt sich erst übermorgen aktivieren :-(



Geht das nur mir so oder riecht das Teil irgendwie gammelig? Ich habe jetzt zig Trailer und Previews gesehen und natürlich wird so ein Prestige-Titel wieder unter bergeweise Vorschusslorbeeren begraben, aber was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, reizt mich keinen Meter. Seit dem letzten Teil hat sich an der ohnehin wenig beeindruckenden Grafik überhaupt nichts gebessert, die völlig übertriebenen Blutspritzer sind schon fast unfreiwillig komisch, bei der "Erstellung" seines Helden hat man jetzt noch weniger Freiheiten als zuvor und der Sargnagel wird bei mir dann irgendwelcher DLC sein, der sich in Form von Quests aufdrängt, wie in Teil 1. "Wenn Du weitermachen willst, gib uns jetzt deine Kreditkartennummer." Bin mir sicher, dass das Teil sich gut verkaufen wird, weil es halt so schön spektakulär und actionlastig ist, aber das hat nix mehr mit den Bioware-Games zu tun, die ich mal kannte und mochte.

BTT: DC Universe Online. Mein Server ist leider tot, nach 23 Uhr gibt's keine Gruppen mehr, die PvP-Arena habe ich mangels Spieler noch nie von innen gesehen. Ich fürchte, dass hier einige Server-Zusammenführungen anstehen, sollte das Teil noch zu retten sein. Menno.


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> [..] reizt mich keinen Meter.



Hardcore-Rollenspieler die Action absolut hassen und verneinen, oder Pen&Paper-Fans  werden es wohl meiden. Mir gefällt der actionlastige Stil (DEMO), ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall holen - vor allem auch, um die Rüstung aus Dead Space 2 benutzen zu können. *g*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hardcore-Rollenspieler die Action absolut hassen und verneinen, oder Pen&Paper-Fans  werden es wohl meiden. Mir gefällt der actionlastige Stil (DEMO), ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall holen - vor allem auch, um die Rüstung aus Dead Space 2 benutzen zu können. *g*



Erm... na ja. Ich klebe mir keine Elfenohren an, bisher hat mich niemand auf der RPC zu Gesicht bekommen und ich erinnere mich daran, mit Dir schon die eine oder andere Runde MW2 gespielt zu haben. Auf einem nicht ganz so berndigen Niveau. 
Ich habe nix gegen Action und ich bin kein Rollenspiel-Fetischist, aber in diesem Fall fühle ich mich von Bioware irgendwie in die Eier getreten. Ist die grobe Masse der Gamer denn wirklich überfordert mit mehr als drei Charakterklassen, komplexen Talentbäumen und zumindest etwas Micro-Management, das über Waffen und Kostüme hinausgeht?


----------



## llcool13 (8. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Welches?



Na das erste. Steht ja keine Zahl dahinter


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Erm... na ja. Ich klebe mir keine Elfenohren an, bisher hat mich niemand auf der RPC zu Gesicht bekommen und ich erinnere mich daran, mit Dir schon die eine oder andere Runde MW2 gespielt zu haben. Auf einem nicht ganz so berndigen Niveau.
> Ich habe nix gegen Action und ich bin kein Rollenspiel-Fetischist, aber in diesem Fall fühle ich mich von Bioware irgendwie in die Eier getreten. Ist die grobe Masse der Gamer denn wirklich überfordert mit mehr als drei Charakterklassen, komplexen Talentbäumen und zumindest etwas Micro-Management, das über Waffen und Kostüme hinausgeht?



Lies doch Flos Test.. *g* Er spielt so ziemlich jeden "harten" Rollenspielkram .. aber war von DA2 angetan.

http://www.buffed.de/Dragon-Age-2-PC-234093/Tests/Dragon-Age-2-Das-epische-Rollenspiel-im-buffed-Test-814947/


----------



## Tikume (9. März 2011)

Ich bevorzuge da Magicka. Warum ist bisher noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen Magirn Maschinengewehre an die Hand zu geben?


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge da Magicka. Warum ist bisher noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen Magirn Maschinengewehre an die Hand zu geben?



Weil Maschinengewehre "unrollenspielig" sind und man das Spiel, sowie Hersteller und Publisher dafür sofort verfluchen und verteufeln muss und alle, die es mögen!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. März 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge da Magicka. Warum ist bisher noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen Magirn Maschinengewehre an die Hand zu geben?



 addon ist schon gekauft




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cCFtiO5j97M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sind mitlerweile zu zweit da durch, verdammt sind die mobs am ende und der vorletzte endboss böse^^ selten so oft bei nem rpg an einem boss gewiped


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil Maschinengewehre "unrollenspielig" sind und man das Spiel, sowie Hersteller und Publisher dafür sofort verfluchen und verteufeln muss und alle, die es mögen!



Hmpf! Die Aussage hat nicht zufällig irgendwas damit zu tun, dass ich mich für moderne RPGs nicht erwärmen kann? 

@"unrollenspielig" - Warum? Störte bei Shadowrun auch niemanden und Jagged Alliance 2, wenn's auch ein Strategiespiel und kein RPG war, zog so einige Rollenspieler in seinen Bann.


----------



## Thufeist (9. März 2011)

Ich spiele derzeit Borderlands und Blur, ab und zu CoD Black Ops.
Bin am überlegen mir Magicka zu kaufen, habe aber gelesen das es nur zu mehreren wirklich lustig sein soll,
kenne aber kaum leute die spielen.


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hmpf! Die Aussage hat nicht zufällig irgendwas damit zu tun, dass ich mich für moderne RPGs nicht erwärmen kann?
> 
> @"unrollenspielig" - Warum? Störte bei Shadowrun auch niemanden und Jagged Alliance 2, wenn's auch ein Strategiespiel und kein RPG war, zog so einige Rollenspieler in seinen Bann.




.. in den Händen von Magiern


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> .. in den Händen von Magiern



Und bei Shadowrun in den Händen von Elfen und Schamanen. ^^

Hm... wieso hab' ich plötzlich Bock auf Cybermage?


----------



## Laxera (9. März 2011)

hey leutz (ja auch "du" (darf man zu dem ZAMperator du sagen?) ZAM),

finde die idee schon cool, ich meine bei jedi knight stört es auch keinen, wenn ich statt immer das lichtschwert zu benutzen auch mal mit nem blaster rumrenne....und wenn man schon einen auf steampunk macht (was ja fast jedes RPG tut, von wow bis rift) dann sollte auch ein magier der zusätzlich zu seiner magie (aka: feuerbälle, eisblitze etc.) noch ne schusswaffe (bogen, revolver, MG) nutzt doch net so schlimm sein  (finde das wie gesagt sogar toll, es erinnert mich an: ARCANUM (altes offline RPG wo man auch technologie mit magie und waffen kombinieren konnte 

d.h. die idee zu so nem game: TOPP 

naja zu DA-2 - weiß net, hab es bestellt (signature edition auch noch) aber iwi fühle ich mich doch "in die eier getreten" von Bioware (nicht das mit action, des stört net, vor allem fände ich es gut, wenn magier net auf einem ort stehen und casten sondern sich bewegen könnten oder so...aber ob dem so ist, hab kaum trailer geschaut (spannung erhalten!)....was mich stört ist das sie das character development so eingeschränkt haben (keine div. origin geschichten etc....) auch hätte ich gerne noch ein wenig mehr von ferelden etc. gesehen (auch hätte ich gerne gesehen: weishaupt (hauptquartier der grauen wächter) und die reste des tevinter-imperiums (mag die irgendwie, weil ich sehr mit den eingesperrten/unterdrückten magiern symphatisiere!) und auch (vor allem wegen den berichten von leliana) orlais...und noch mehr: antiva würde mich auch interesten (den krähen ein bischen ins handwerk pfuschen))

naja was ich zur zeit spiele?

League of Legends (auch wenn meine mitspieler ab und an spielen wie auf drogen bzw. fehler net einsehen wollen (stealth chara geisterte gestern z.B. bei mir auf der lane rum obwohl die unten den eigentlich hätten beschäftigen sollen und nen miss haben die auch net angesagt, obwohl wir TS haben!))

Diablo 2 - mal wieder (vor allem im B-Net)...vorbereitung auf Diablo III 

No One Lives Forever 2 und Contract Jack - coole spiele (alt, aber immer noch cool), vor allem im original mit den dialogen (wenn man schleicht kann man die gegner NPCs über div. lustige sachen reden hören *lacht*)

und dann und wann: Starcraft II  (warte schon auf die nächste kampagne - obwohl ich finde das blizz hier ne scheiß strategie hat (im original gab es kampagnen zu allen 3 rassen und jetzt nur terraner.... ) - und hoffe das es nicht die zerg sind (mag die net!)...protoss FTW 

mfg LAX


----------



## The Reptil (9. März 2011)

DA Origins (ps3) und wünsche mir die ganze zeit würde es am pc zocken besonders grafik und steuerung ist iwi nicht ganz das wahre auf der ps aber alles im allem doch ein nettes spiel 
und seit gestern wieder WOW mal sehen wie lange ich Lust daran habe 
außerdem hab ich noch Red Dead Redemption im Regal stehen Mann Mann wie soll ich das schaffen ;-)


----------



## Davatar (9. März 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge da Magicka. Warum ist bisher noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen Magirn Maschinengewehre an die Hand zu geben?


In Arcanum gabs Schusswaffen und Ähnliches. Ob jedoch Magier damit umgehen konnten, daran kann ich mich nicht mehr wirklich erinnern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls jemand weiss, wie man das Spiel unter Windows 7 zum Laufen bekommt, nur immer brav her mit den Infos  


Edit: Ich seh grad, hat ja schon jemand vor mir gepostet ^^ manchmal sollte man erst zu Ende lesen und dann schreiben...aber egal.


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2011)

Magicka ist toll, nur die Goblins nerven, mit ihrem Klammergriff. :/


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Geht das nur mir so oder riecht das Teil irgendwie gammelig? Ich habe jetzt zig Trailer und Previews gesehen und natürlich wird so ein Prestige-Titel wieder unter bergeweise Vorschusslorbeeren begraben, aber was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, reizt mich keinen Meter. Seit dem letzten Teil hat sich an der ohnehin wenig beeindruckenden Grafik überhaupt nichts gebessert, die völlig übertriebenen Blutspritzer sind schon fast unfreiwillig komisch, bei der "Erstellung" seines Helden hat man jetzt noch weniger Freiheiten als zuvor und der Sargnagel wird bei mir dann irgendwelcher DLC sein, der sich in Form von Quests aufdrängt, wie in Teil 1. "Wenn Du weitermachen willst, gib uns jetzt deine Kreditkartennummer." Bin mir sicher, dass das Teil sich gut verkaufen wird, weil es halt so schön spektakulär und actionlastig ist, aber das hat nix mehr mit den Bioware-Games zu tun, die ich mal kannte und mochte.



Ich hab die Demo gespielt und war davon angetan. Sicherlich: Bioware hat einiges geändert und geht wieder seinen eigenen Weg. Es gab im Vorfeld so viel Kritik und Flames und die es jetzt immer noch gibt. Aber die sind mir persönlich egal, denn die Demo hat mir Spaß gemacht, die Vertonung fand ich gelungen und da ich Bioware-Produkte grundsätzlich zum Release kaufe, war die Vorbestellung der Signature Edition kein Problem. 

Der DLC drängt sich übrigens nicht auf: Laut mehreren Tests wird man auf so eine Situation nicht stoßen. 

Und zu Bioware selbst: Die Kanadier haben sich dem Markt angepasst, ebenso wie Blizzard. Klassische Rollenspiele wie einst Baldur's Gate 2 oder Neverwinter Nights sind längst keine Überflieger mehr. Natürlich hat auch der Publisher EA etwas damit zu tun, aber mir gefallen auch die neuen Rollenspiele seitens Bioware.


----------



## Laxera (9. März 2011)

naja zum "ich kaufe bei release" - hatte als mass effekt 1 raus kam nen PC der des net pakte d.h. das landete erst mal in der kiste und das 2er wurde erst bestellt nachdem das 1er durch war  - wobei bei dragon Age stimmt es, das hatte ich immer am erscheinungstag (bzw. mit der siganture edition jetzt, davor (heute - spielen geht ja erst ab 0:00)) schon 

naja werden wir sehen ob es das geld wert war/ist  - wenn nicht dann muss ich mich halt aufregen 

mfg LAX


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der DLC drängt sich übrigens nicht auf: Laut mehreren Tests wird man auf so eine Situation nicht stoßen.
> 
> Und zu Bioware selbst: Die Kanadier haben sich dem Markt angepasst, ebenso wie Blizzard. Klassische Rollenspiele wie einst Baldur's Gate 2 oder Neverwinter Nights sind längst keine Überflieger mehr. Natürlich hat auch der Publisher EA etwas damit zu tun, aber mir gefallen auch die neuen Rollenspiele seitens Bioware.



@DLC: Gut so. Das hat mich beim ersten DA so richtig angekotzt.

@"Überflieger": Aha. Und wonach beurteilst Du das? Als BG rauskam warst Du wie alt? Drei? Vier?  Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, fiebern etliche Spieler gerade dem Release von "Neverwinter" entgegen, oder etwa nicht?

Wenn sich solche Spiele heute nicht mehr verkaufen könnten, frage ich mich, weshalb bis heute begeistert P&P Rollenspiele gezockt werden und weshalb sich so viele Rollenspielfans in diversen Foren und Blogs darüber beklagen, dass DA2 immer mehr von dieser Schiene abweicht. Das Genre entwickelt sich weiter, ob man will oder nicht. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ein neues Wizardry, Baldur's Gate oder Might & Magic keine Fans mehr finden würde. Auf Handheld-Konsolen verkaufen sich party-basierende Dungeon Crawler und RPGs bis heute ausgesprochen gut - weshalb sollte das auf dem PC nicht auch funktionieren? 

Ist aber auch vollkommen Wurst und sprengt den Rahmen dieses Threads, darum BTT: UT3


----------



## hyakiss25 (10. März 2011)

Sin and Punishment - Successor of the Skies (WII)

endlich mal ein Game was sau viel spas macht , nur die bosse sind hart ^^


----------



## Chakalaker (10. März 2011)

Ich spiel grad Battleforge


----------



## hyakiss25 (10. März 2011)

battleforce ist geil hatte ich auch mal ne weile gezockt ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (11. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Menno ich will auch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie ist es denn so ? Hab seit der goldenen Edition nicht mehr gespielt, aber wenn ich so einige Videos sehe, bekomm ich doch wieder bissl Lust.


----------



## Reflox (11. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Menno ich will auch.



Ich hols mir morgen. 

@Sh1k4ri

Wenn du seit der goldenen nichtmehr gepsielt hast, solltest du dir SoulSilver oder HearthGold besorgen, die sind das Remake von Gold und silber und meine Lieblingsedition.


----------



## The Paladin (11. März 2011)

Hab mir gerade Shogun 2: Total War bei Steam vorbestellt und dafür kriege ich sogar Team Fortress 2 Items ^^

War auch mein erstes online Bank-Geschäft und hatte als Hilfe jemanden von der Bank-Hotline ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade Shogun 2: Total War bei Steam vorbestellt und dafür kriege ich sogar Team Fortress 2 Items ^^



Hab ich mir auch heute gekauft^^ (nicht nur wegen den items, aber auch xD )


----------



## The Paladin (11. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch heute gekauft^^ (nicht nur wegen den items, aber auch xD )



Hast du auch die Demo gespielt? Immer wenn ein neues Total War kommt bin ich Anfangs echt schlecht und muss mich an die neuen Sachen gewöhnen. Das war von Medieval auf Rome, von Rome auf Medieval 2, von Medieval 2 auf Empire und von Empire auf Shogun 2 (Demo) so.
(Napoleon hab ich nicht, finde ich unnötig)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> @Sh1k4ri
> 
> Wenn du seit der goldenen nichtmehr gepsielt hast, solltest du dir SoulSilver oder HearthGold besorgen, die sind das Remake von Gold und silber und meine Lieblingsedition.



Sind das nur Remakes ? Mal schauen, leider ist meine Goldene Edition kaputt. Hab zwar noch Rot,Blau und Gelb aber will mal was neues.


----------



## The Paladin (11. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sind das nur Remakes ? Mal schauen, leider ist meine Goldene Edition kaputt. Hab zwar noch Rot,Blau und Gelb aber will mal was neues.



Ich kann dir diese Pokemon Spiele empfehlen (Die man auf den DS spielen kann)

Rubin/Saphir/Smaragd (Die besten in meinen Augen ^^)
Diamant/Perle/Platin
Heartgold/Soulsilver (Sehr gute Remakes)

Schwarz/Weiß habe ich (Noch nicht, WILL HABEN)


----------



## Reflox (11. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sind das nur Remakes ? Mal schauen, leider ist meine Goldene Edition kaputt. Hab zwar noch Rot,Blau und Gelb aber will mal was neues.



Hier mal ne Gameplay-Kostprobe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sEmAtkCkqsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vorallem finde ich ja den Pokéwalker cool.^^


----------



## Schrottinator (11. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Wenn sich solche Spiele heute nicht mehr verkaufen könnten, frage ich mich, weshalb bis heute begeistert P&P Rollenspiele gezockt werden...



Weil sie mich alle damit ärgenr wollen, dass ich bei uns in der Umgebung niemand für sowas finden kann! 

@Topic:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2011)

Schaut echt gut aus o.o ... ich werd ma morgen schauen ^^

Ach ja, kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, damals den Gameboy Pocket bekommen+ Pokemon Rot, ich habs gesüchtelt bis zum umfallen.


----------



## The Paladin (11. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schaut echt gut aus o.o ... ich werd ma morgen schauen ^^
> 
> Ach ja, kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, damals den Gameboy Pocket bekommen+ Pokemon Rot, ich habs gesüchtelt bis zum umfallen.



So jung du bist, junger Pokemon-spieler

Ich hatte zu meinen 5en oder 6en Geburtstag einen Nintendo Gameboy gekriegt (Der Fette Graue mit Schwarz/weiß Grafik) mit Tetris (DAS ORIGINAL ^^)
Irgendwann kriegte ich die Rote Version von meinen Vater geschenkt (Schulnoten hatten sich verbessert weil ich erst Gameboy spielen durfte wenn alle Noten 1er oder 2er waren)

Und jetzt sitze ich vorm PC und spiele Pokemon spiele mitm Emulator weil ich kein Geld für Nintendo DS ausgeben will der sowieso bald sicher abgelöst wird. (Nehmt euch kein Beispiel an mir, ich habe stattdessen eine Wii für meine Geschwister gekauft) ^^

Ich komme mir vor wie als ob ich Blödsinn rede den keinen interessiert ....


----------



## Berserkius (11. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wet the sexy Empire

zum tot lachen 


+ Larry 7





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoJoe779 (11. März 2011)

Vindictus, macht echt fun. Freu mich schon auf einen EU Server.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (11. März 2011)

MoJoe779 schrieb:


> Vindictus, macht echt fun. Freu mich schon auf einen EU Server.



Yup. Geiles Spiel. ^^


----------



## The Paladin (12. März 2011)

Ich liebe es Total War fan zu sein.

Ich habe die neuen TF2 items und die sind geil. Noch dazu will niemand aus meinen Clan sich das Spiel vorbestellen oder die Items kaufen.

Die machen mir mega Angebote wenn ich ihnen ein paar Sachen tausche.

Ich habe nur eines Angenommen (Ich kann noch nicht tauschen, aber bald ^^)

Das habe ich Angenommen:

Meine Maske: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Zum Thema noch: Ich kaufe mir noch Poker Night at the Inventory weil es so billig ist ^^

hier der Trailer





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w6HN3TsI8cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Hast du auch die Demo gespielt? Immer wenn ein neues Total War kommt bin ich Anfangs echt schlecht und muss mich an die neuen Sachen gewöhnen. Das war von Medieval auf Rome, von Rome auf Medieval 2, von Medieval 2 auf Empire und von Empire auf Shogun 2 (Demo) so.
> (Napoleon hab ich nicht, finde ich unnötig)



Hab bisher weder Demo noch sonst einen Total War Teil gespielt.


----------



## The Paladin (12. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hab bisher weder Demo noch sonst einen Total War Teil gespielt.



Hm, wenn dir Shogun 2 gefällt dann kannst du dir ja irgendwann mal Empire: Total War holen. Dort gibt es über sehr viele verschiedene EInheiten (Ich glaube 300 gelesen zu haben + Mods die dir noch mehr Einheiten geben)

Ich spiele bis zum 15 März Empire, dann spiele ich Shogun 2

Hier ein gutes Video zu Empire 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JXoxTalw8EQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Wenn du Preußen in Empire nimmst und eine Revolution anzettelst kriegst du die Deutsche Flagge als Nationalflagge im Spiel. Dasselbe gilt für Österreich. Schweiz ist mir unbekannt, die gehören den Franzosen im Spiel.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Edit: Zum Thema noch: Ich kaufe mir noch Poker Night at the Inventory weil es so billig ist ^^
> 
> hier der Trailer
> 
> ...



Hab mir das auch wegen den Items geholt. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall für den Preis! Die items kannst du auch sehr gut vertraden (allerdings nur mit gift wrap).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs mir mal gegönnt.


----------



## BlizzLord (13. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr seid alle voll fies. 
Naja, ich zock mein Dragon age SO!.


----------



## Chakalaker (13. März 2011)

Drakensang, am Fluss der Zeit


----------



## orkman (13. März 2011)

RIFTlanes of Telara <3


----------



## Serran (13. März 2011)

Battlefield Play4free !

Einfach Klasse , nen Betakey gekriegt zu haben


----------



## Reflox (14. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habs mir heute auch geholt.


----------



## MoJoe779 (14. März 2011)

Minecraft


----------



## Laxera (14. März 2011)

dragon age 2 (bin jetzt so weit, das ich die letzte story quest durcharbeite - SPOILER (aka: alle die nix wissen wollen, bitte weg gucken) - habe mich entschlossen die templer zu "grillen" (roasty templer schmeckt sicher gut....ich meine kartoffeln packt man auch in alu und grillt die....so ne rüssi ist bestimmt besser als alu  ^^)....vor allem: ich spiele ja auch als mage und ich hasse unterdrückung jeder art (auch wenn ich meine haupt-gegnerin symphatisch finde, vor allem weil man doch iwi merkt das sie es sich nicht einfach macht mit ihrer entscheidung, jedoch tragen viele sachen dazu bei das ich ihr eben net helfe, neben dem, das ich unterdrückung net mag u.a. das mein "bruder" dieser schuft (arrogantes krieger arschloch!) bei denen mit macht (mag den net, verräter!), das ich eben - auch - mage bin und das 2 aus meiner party mages sind von denen einer mich wohl killen würde, wenn ich ihm net helfne würde)

naja so long.

mfg LAX
ps: vermisse ein paar sachen in DA2 - character vorgeschichten (möchte wieder einen nicht-menschen spielen können!), freie karte (das was man hat ist kein vernünftiger ersatz IMHO) und größere gebietsauswahl, noch dazu will ich mehr fähigkeitenpunkte und: mage spells sollten mehr schaden machen (zumindest die single-target spells, meine massenangriffe sind massenvernichtungswaffen und ich muss die zum teil einsetzen um single targets zu killen....schon komisch des, vor allem wenn die gegner riesen drachen sind gegen die man 20 min und mehr kämpft (!) und ne vernünftige mana-regeneration in-fight hätte ich auch gerne (bei großen kämpfen fresse ich - trotz dessen das ich die hälfte meiner status-punkte in wille habe - potions bis zum geht nimmer)....und noch was: mehr GOLD für quests (hatte als maximum mal 80 gold was schon besorgniss-erregend ist, ich meine man soll sich doch als "held" vor kommen, net als bettler, oder?) und noch ne sache: blutmagie sollte endlich den schaden machen, den man auch in den videos sieht, im moment ist blutmagie nämlich mehr als NUTZLOS IMHO - gibt keine wirklich starken spells da (aber das war ja leider schon im 1er so d.h. ich finde es mies das gegner blutmagier alles mögliche beschwören (abominations, dämonen etc. und sich mit schilden kurz aus dem kampf nehmen können und so weiter) und man selber wenn man dies skillt sowas nicht kann....und jetzt ist mir noch was eingefallen: ich würde gerne - mit fels-rüstung und schild etwas mehr aushalten, denn schurken gegner kritten mich teilweise einfach mal um (ok hab anders mit wiederbeleben, trotzdem nervt des, vor allem - auch hier, gegner toll eigener NPC mies - machen meine schurken-nahkämpfer (aka: ISABELA) nicht den schaden den ihre counterparts machen und aushalten tut sie auch weniger  anmerkung: habe nur eine spezialisierung gewählt, weil ich blutmagie eben sinnlos finde (!) und heilen....wenn ich nebenbei net gut schaden machen kann dann ist das auch nix (da gefiel mir der erste teil hier besser...da ging des soweit ich weiß....habe z.B. mit ner blutmagier/heiler combo gespielt einmal) d.h. ich habe nen sinnlosen spezi-punkt....d.h. das müsste mal fixen 
pps: soll nicht heißen das DA2 schlecht ist (!) - wurde (und werde) sellten so gut unterhalten  (die stimmen sind im englischen einfach nur GEIL - vor allem ISABELA und FENRIS....und nein ich bin net "game-gay" d.h. meine romance option ist isabela....oder auch meril (war mit beiden in der kiste und weiß nimmer wem das game nun priorität einräumt....weiß nur das merril jetzt bei mir wohnt und isabela zuerst "da" war)....)


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (14. März 2011)

Noch immer SWAT 4. Hoffentlich kommt da mal eine Fortsetzung .


----------



## Edou (14. März 2011)

Mal wieder GTA IV Ausgepackt, tolles Spiel. Mit dem Auto rumfahren macht einfach ne menge Spaß! =)


----------



## Piti49 (14. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dürfte Morgen auch bei mir angekommen sein  dann wird der Dsi meiner kleinen Schwester auch mal benutzt^^

Ich bin damals zum Start von Pokemon Blau/Rot direkt hin und mir die blaue geholt^^ hatte auch noch nen alten dicken grauen Klotz.
Silber hat mich auch sehr gefesselt, und die nachfolgenden Teile habe ich zwar gespielt, aber so sehr wie auf weiss und schwarz habe ich mich schon lange nicht mehr auf ein Spiel gefreut 
Mir ist gerade auch egal wie alt ich bin und wie blöd manche es finden Pokemon ist einfach genial.

Achja nebenbei spiele ich Minecraft und Microvolts, WoW ist pausiert, Rift ist hammer in die Hose gegangen (meiner Meinung nach) und Tera dauert noch so lange.

Aber ein paar posts über mir wurde ich auf Vindictus aufmerksam gemacht, und lade es gerade.


Edit: Ich habe gerade mal nach dem Erscheinungsdatum von Rot und Blau gegoogelt und siehe da.
Eine News die im Moment auch passen würde
http://www.nadir.org/nadir/aktuell/1999/10/08/342.html


----------



## Sabito (14. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will das auch haben muss mich mir erst noch kaufen wenn ich mal zeit habe oder Killzone3 
Zur Zeit bin ich auf Pokemon-Feuerrot-Trip^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. März 2011)

Ich werd jetzt mal Homefront anzocken und schauen wies sich macht


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2011)

Dragon Age 2 (Schlechter als der Vorgänger, aber immer noch ein gutes Spiel!)
Crysis 2 MP Demo (Also mir macht sie spaß und grafisch sieht es klasse aus, auch wenn es kein Quantensprung ist)
Monday Night Combat (mal schauen, noch nicht gestartet :S)
Magicka (Schwerer als erwartet...)


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2011)

Sag mir dann mal bescheid, ob es gut ist und auch viel gespielt wird. Ich habe mir schon lange überlegt es mal zu kaufen aber siet UT3 bin ich bei Shootern zögerlich geworden, da bei Ut3 online kaum was los ist.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. März 2011)

Gerade Total War: Shogun 2 gespielt. Macht richtig Bock und ist sehr umfangreich was die Kommandos der verschiedenen Truppen angeht. Da werde ich lange zu knabbern haben.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. März 2011)

Mein Fazit zu Homefront: SP Flop, MP Top

Singleplayer ist insgesamt sehr enttäuschend. Tolle Grundlage, schlecht umgesetzt. Und man ist nach knapp 4 Stunden durch. Sowas wie eine Storyentwicklung gibt es nicht wirklich.

Der Multiplayer ist ein gelungener Mischmasch der die besten Elemente aus CoD und BF vereint. Individualisierbare Klassen, weitläufiges Terrain, eine mordsmäßig geile Trefferabfrage (ja, wirklich!...ihr werdet es verstehen wenn ihr es gespielt habt) und starke aber nicht zu mächtige Fahrzeuge. Mein einziger Kritikpunkt ist der bisher zu starke Sniper. Das Fernrohr wackelt kaum und der Rückstoß ist zu gering, da sollte man noch etwas dran arbeiten. Ansonsten absolut süchtig machend und die Server sind sehr gut gefüllt.


----------



## Reflox (15. März 2011)

PKM Schwarz & Weiss ist das erste mal dass ich nen weiblichen Charakter spiele, der Junge sieht aus, als wäre er von nem Laster überfahren worden.


----------



## The Paladin (15. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Gerade Total War: Shogun 2 gespielt. Macht richtig Bock und ist sehr umfangreich was die Kommandos der verschiedenen Truppen angeht. Da werde ich lange zu knabbern haben.



Ich habe den Download des Spiels um 7 Uhr gestartet. Jetzt ist der Downloadbalken bei 58 %. 

Meine Reaktion:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FzcBFkt6-wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (15. März 2011)

Wenn ich morgen meiner Mutter das Leptop abluchsen kann werd ich mal sehn ob ich Minecraft zocke anstelle von Pokemon^^


----------



## llcool13 (15. März 2011)

Heute mal wieder Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 installiert. Macht nach über zwei Jahren mal wieder Spass.


----------



## The Paladin (15. März 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 installiert. Macht nach über zwei Jahren mal wieder Spass.



Isengart ist Underpowered. Uruk-Hai Standardtruppen, Worg-Reiter und Berserker? ZU SCHWACH! (Belagerungsgeräte sind für Weicheier ^^ und Todesengel werden überbewertet und über die Dúnländer will ich gar nicht mal Anfangen, die haut sogar ein fetter, betrunken Hobbit kaputt)

Mordor ist Overpowered, obwohl der Oliphant schnell down geht.

Moria-Orks sind okay

Zwerge sind stark aber Langweilig

Menschen sind gut balanced

Niemand spielt Elben

Angmar ist lustig

Ich verlange mehr Macht für die weiße Hand!

Shogun 2 Ladebalken bei 61 % ......... Ich werde Nervös weil ich eigentlich schon um 18 Uhr den Multiplayer rocken wollte.

Edit: Um Sarumans Macht zu würdigen hätte ich mir WENIGSTENS Fliegende Uruk-Hai mit AK47 und Granaten gewünscht .......... und villeicht etwas Pudding.

Sorry für meinen Schwachsinn, mir ist echt Langweilig und ich kann nichts zocken weil zufällig alle meine PC-Spiele das Internet beeinträchtigen und der Download dann gestoppt wird.


----------



## Sabito (15. März 2011)

Elben sucken als gegner und Isengart ist underpowerd? rofl wer spielt isengart mit nahkämpfern, die armbrustschützen und helden reichen aus und sonst elben als fernkämpfer und zwerge als nahkämpfer^^.... und angmar ist eh geil


----------



## MayCry91 (15. März 2011)

Boah ich hab gedacht ich hole mir parr Ideen was ich zocken könnte. Stattdessen bin ich noch mehr hin und her gerissen :-/
Hab GoW 1+2 rumliegen, Oblivion, Tomb Raider Underworld, Final Fantasy 13, und Overlord 2
Hab bereits alle anfangen kann mich aber bei keinem motivieren weiter zu zocken -.-, was mach ich falsch?! damned


----------



## The Paladin (16. März 2011)

MayCry91 schrieb:


> Boah ich hab gedacht ich hole mir parr Ideen was ich zocken könnte. Stattdessen bin ich noch mehr hin und her gerissen :-/
> Hab GoW 1+2 rumliegen, Oblivion, Tomb Raider Underworld, Final Fantasy 13, und Overlord 2
> Hab bereits alle anfangen kann mich aber bei keinem motivieren weiter zu zocken -.-, was mach ich falsch?! damned



Ich würde dir God of War 1 und 2 Empfehlen (Falls du mit GoW "God of War" meintest, sollte aber so sein da die offizielle Abkürzung dafür ja GoW ist) und den dritten Teil Natürlich. Diese Spiele sind Genial.

Edit. Spy Modus von mir entfernt weil ich denke dass es nicht so lustig ist
Video von mir entfernt da ich gelesen habe dass es dieses Video genau wegen der einen Gewaltszene nicht auf Deutsch gibt. (Quelle weiß ich nicht mehr, irgendwo auf der TF2 wiki)


----------



## MayCry91 (16. März 2011)

hehe ja mein god of war, werd die beiden teile eh durchspielen müssen bald weil ich sie von nem bekannten ausgeliehen hab, hab jetz mal mit oblivion wieder angefangen , versuch mir einfach zeit zu lassen. aber irgendwie hab ich mitlerweile das gefühl das ich einfach kein spaß mehr an langzeit games habe. zocke viel League of legends und naruto ultimate ninja storm ( und ja ich bin erwachsen :-/)  die zeiten der ewigen rpgs scheinen wohl vorbei zu sein


----------



## Laxera (16. März 2011)

naja spiele haben nix mit erwachsen oder nicht zu tun (kenne einen der ist jetz 18 und spielt pokemon wie bescheuert (mag das absolut net....mag manga net und spiele in die richtung? - sorry, nope!....und warum ich manga net mag: wer das zeichnen kann (also wirklich gut) der kann gleich realistischer zeichnen (was dann auch besser aussieht und genausoviel aufwand ist, ausser er geht auf volle qualität, was dann aber noch besser aussieht))

vor allem, mein vater meinte mal zu mir (da war ich: 11 oder so): das mit den PC spielen legt sich schon, das ist
nur eine Phase sohn (jetzt bin ich schon etwas länger an den 18 vorbei und zocke immer noch  ^^ sollte ihn vll mal auslachen für solche aussagen  - vor allem meinte er nicht nur mich damit, er meinte das der markt für videospiele (da sind auch PC-Spiele gemeint) sich früher oder später einfach so wieder auflösen würde, weil da kein profit mehr zu holen sein....*LACHT*)

mfg LAX<br>


----------



## Chakalaker (16. März 2011)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder Age of mythology, ist eig relativ lustig 

Nur ohne Cheats komm ich iwie nich klar xD


----------



## The Paladin (16. März 2011)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit mal wieder Age of mythology, ist eig relativ lustig
> 
> Nur ohne Cheats komm ich iwie nich klar xD



Ich weiß was du meinst. Aber mit Cheats ist es am lustigsten (Ich benutze nur 2 Cheats, Wrath of the Gods und O Canada)

Ich meine, wer findet es nicht lustig wenn eine riesige Feindliche Armee kommt und du einen Bären mit Cape und Laseraugen auf sie hetzt oder einen Tornado beschwörst.


----------



## Chakalaker (16. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich weiß was du meinst. Aber mit Cheats ist es am lustigsten (Ich benutze nur 2 Cheats, Wrath of the Gods und O Canada)
> 
> Ich meine, wer findet es nicht lustig wenn eine riesige Feindliche Armee kommt und du einen Bären mit Cape und Laseraugen auf sie hetzt oder einen Tornado beschwörst.




Ich glaub ich kauf mir die Erweiterung nochmal und cheate mir ganz viele Titanen ( hab den leider vergessen >.<)

Aber ohne witz jetzt..ohne cheats is das spiel fast unschaffbar


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Shogun 2 Ladebalken bei 61 % ......... Ich werde Nervös weil ich eigentlich schon um 18 Uhr den Multiplayer rocken wollte.



hmm, bei mir ging das in weniger als 2 std. Liegt vllt an der 32.000er Leitung.


----------



## The Paladin (16. März 2011)

Meine Downloadrate liegt bei 210-220 KB/s. Ist das schlecht oder in Ordnung?

Downloadbalken bei 95 % ^^


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2011)

dark messiah of might and magic
grad am installieren.


----------



## MayCry91 (16. März 2011)

he ja so ist das mit den video spielen 

bin grad super hoch motiviert mir dc universe online zu holen finds richtig super gemacht
hab denoch zwei fragen.

hab grad mal ne 2k dsl leitung meint ihr das reicht auf der ps3 aus für das spiel?
höre immer wieder verschiedene meinungen und wär halt nicht so fein wenn ich 50 eier ausgebe und mich dann durch gotham laggen muss

zweite frage, hab mich nie wirklich für comics interessiert und nie einen gelesen hab halt nur die tv serien ab und zu angeguckt 
meint ihr das man trotzdem sich mit dem spiel bissle identifizieren kann?

danke im vorraus schonmal für die antworten


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. März 2011)

MayCry91 schrieb:


> he ja so ist das mit den video spielen
> 
> bin grad super hoch motiviert mir dc universe online zu holen finds richtig super gemacht
> hab denoch zwei fragen.
> ...



Ich kann mit ner eintausender Leitung problemlos WoW zocken. Da DC Universe nicht so stark bevölkert ist und Berichten zufolge anständige Server hat sollte das mehr als genug sein.
Ich denke mal viele Leute dies sich gekauft haben, haben keine Ahnung vom DC Universum. Die Meisten findens wahrscheinlich einfach cool nen eignen Superhelden zu bauen und das wäre ehrlich gesagt auch mein eigentlicher Anreiz das Spiel zu zocken.


----------



## MayCry91 (16. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich kann mit ner eintausender Leitung problemlos WoW zocken. Da DC Universe nicht so stark bevölkert ist und Berichten zufolge anständige Server hat sollte das mehr als genug sein.
> Ich denke mal viele Leute dies sich gekauft haben, haben keine Ahnung vom DC Universum. Die Meisten findens wahrscheinlich einfach cool nen eignen Superhelden zu bauen und das wäre ehrlich gesagt auch mein eigentlicher Anreiz das Spiel zu zocken.



ja hab früher mit der leitung wow eig auch gebacken bekommen das ist mein einzigster motivator ^^
der char editor gefällt mir auch total, werd wohl die ersten tage erstmal ein parr superhelden erstellen 
sowie ich in aion die erste woche erstmal genutzt habe um den editor auszuleben =)

danke für die antwort


----------



## Davatar (16. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> dark messiah of might and magic
> grad am installieren.


Läuft das bei Dir? Habs auch mal probiert, stürtze jedoch immer beim Spielstart schon ab :/


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Meine Downloadrate liegt bei 210-220 KB/s. Ist das schlecht oder in Ordnung?
> 
> Downloadbalken bei 95 % ^^



Ich hoffe du kannst es nun spielen^^ Ist ein geiles Spiel mit einem klasse Tutorial! Ich kann kaum aufhören mit dem Spiel .


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Läuft das bei Dir? Habs auch mal probiert, stürtze jedoch immer beim Spielstart schon ab :/



Läuft. Aber auch nicht so gut, wenn ich auf den Desk gehe habe ich ziemliche hänger und zurück
ins spiel komm ich dann auch nicht :/


----------



## Alion (17. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich ist es da. Wohoo.   Gestern nacht von 20:00 abends bis um 2:00 gespielt. Heute kann ich leider nicht zocken (St. Patricks Day, da muss man sich betrinken), aber dieses Wochenende werd ich das ding wohl spielen mit mir die Augen rausfallen.


----------



## Dropz (17. März 2011)

css yeeey  mein bulletstorm geht nicht :<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. März 2011)

Baldur's Gate, die komplette Reihe.


----------



## tonygt (17. März 2011)

Letztens wieder Total War:Medieval II rausgekramt und gleich wieder Stundenlang gespielt ^^
Hab kein anderes Spiel in dem es mir so geht das ich mir denke jaja gleich machst du was für die Uni und hups sind 2 stunden vergangen


----------



## The Paladin (18. März 2011)

Ich spiele Shogun 2 und habe KEINE Kampagne bis jetzt geschafft. 

Zuerst habe ich es mehrmals auf Hart versucht
Dann auf Normal
Und schlussendlich auf Leicht
Immer verloren

Ich meine, bei Empire, Medieval II und Rome konnte ich es mit jedem Aufnehmen. Jede Schlacht gewonnen und Pfade der Verwüstung in den feindlichen Ländern hinterlassen. 

Bei Empire konnte ich sogar Wien mit nur 4 Einheiten Linieninfanterie, 4 Einheiten Bürger mit Musketen und einem Regiment zu Pferde (Im Gesamten also 1240 Männer) gegen einen Angriff Polens mit über 2600 Männern abwehren. Meine Verluste waren Minimal, nur 3 der 4 Einheiten Bürgern mit Musketen mussten daran Glauben (Die 4te Einheit wollte die Stadtmauer nicht aufgeben und Vertrieb einen Haufen Gegner bis ich sie zurückgerufen habe).

In Shogun aber kann ich nichts reißen, die Yari-Einheiten (Speerkämpfer) sind lausige Kämpfer, die Katana Samurai sind die einzigen die was drauf haben, kosten aber viel. Das einzige worauf ich Stolz war, war mein "Namban Handelsschiff", dieses Teil ist ein verdammtes SCHLACHTSCHIFF mit Kanonen. Im Gegensatz zu den kleinen Minifutzi Bogen-Shiffen und so. (Oder es liegt daran dass es am ehesten einen Schiff aus Empire nahekommt)

Puh, jetzt habe ich mich abgeregt.


----------



## iShock (19. März 2011)

hihi ja total war ist lustig.... 

mit 800 mann gegen 9 volle armeen meine Festung verteidigt (Medieval 2) - aber war glaub ich auch auf leicht hehe


Im moment spiel ich Half Life 2 - Gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut 


Ab morgen dann hoffentlich auch Team Fortress 2


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. März 2011)

Ich liebe das Festung verteidigen. Da schafft man locker 1000 Gegner mit nur 100 Bogenschützen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es macht mich einfach fertig xD


----------



## Reflox (19. März 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Endlich ist es da. Wohoo.  Gestern nacht von 20:00 abends bis um 2:00 gespielt. Heute kann ich leider nicht zocken (St. Patricks Day, da muss man sich betrinken), aber dieses Wochenende werd ich das ding wohl spielen mit mir die Augen rausfallen.



Hab heute endlich anfangen können.


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2011)

Magicka

Endlich durch! Hach, was ein geniales Spiel. Zwar immer noch stark verbuggt und der letzte Patch hat meine Exe modifiziert, weshalb zurzeit keine Erfolge freigeschaltet werden können, aber es ist dennoch spaßig. Ich freue mich auf den Nachfolger ^.^


----------



## Reflox (19. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Magicka
> 
> Endlich durch! Hach, was ein geniales Spiel. Zwar immer noch stark verbuggt und der letzte Patch hat meine Exe modifiziert, weshalb zurzeit keine Erfolge freigeschaltet werden können, aber es ist dennoch spaßig. Ich freue mich auf den Nachfolger ^.^



Ich muss gestehen, Magicka ist seit langem wieder ein Spiel, dass ich mit 1000 Anläufen nicht schaffe. 

Ich spiele zurzeit, "Reg dich auf, denn Crysis hat eine zu hoche Grafikeinstellung und funktioniert nicht"


----------



## Tilbie (19. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das beste PS3 Spiel was ich habe - einfach genial! Unbedingt am Ball bleiben, du wirst belohnt!


----------



## Reflox (19. März 2011)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit mal wieder Age of mythology, ist eig relativ lustig
> 
> Nur ohne Cheats komm ich iwie nich klar xD



Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie ich wieder an die Standart Grafiken komme? Ich hab nurnoch diese hässlichen von einem Update.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geil geil geil geil!


----------



## Sabito (19. März 2011)

Bin schon am überlegen ob ich mir das hole anstlle von Pokemon Schwarz/ Weiß. xD


----------



## Deathstyle (19. März 2011)

Spiele ich auch gerade, hab jetzt alle Orden und brauch mal bisl Abwechslung.. 
Kann beide Spiele nur empfehlen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2011)

Demon's Souls - dieses VERDAMMTE Spiel...


----------



## Tilbie (20. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Demon's Souls - dieses VERDAMMTE Spiel...



Wo biste denn grade?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Wo biste denn grade?



Erster Boss ist grad down, wenn man ein Stück weiter geht kommt man ja zu der Brücke, wo der rote Drache drüber fegt. Man soll da ja einfach so durch laufen können, habs 1x geschafft. Dann kommt ja ein Turm, und im Keller unten sind diese VERDAMMTEN Hunde. 

Da liege ich.  Naja, bin eben wieder gestorben, aus Frust hab ich die PS3 ausgemacht.


----------



## Rotel (20. März 2011)

Homefront Multiplayer.

So ein Scheiss hab ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gespielt. Komischerweise fasziniert's mich trotzdem und ich bin mehr drann als ich eigentlich wollte.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. März 2011)

Total War: Shogun 2. Habe jetzt jede Provinz eingenommen und bin alleine in Japan. Wieso geht das Spiel trotzdem weiter? oO Habe ja garnix mehr zu tun...


----------



## Tilbie (20. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Erster Boss ist grad down, wenn man ein Stück weiter geht kommt man ja zu der Brücke, wo der rote Drache drüber fegt. Man soll da ja einfach so durch laufen können, habs 1x geschafft. Dann kommt ja ein Turm, und im Keller unten sind diese VERDAMMTEN Hunde.
> 
> Da liege ich.  Naja, bin eben wieder gestorben, aus Frust hab ich die PS3 ausgemacht.



Die Hunde sind dumm, gegen die hilft kaum was.
Mach sonst erstma andere Welten, nachher kommt noch ne gemine Stelle an der ich fast verzweifelt bin. Probiers mal im Stonefang Tunnel (Welt 2)
&#8364;: Musst aber aufpassen, die meisten Gegner sind gegen Physischen schaden sogut wie immum. Benutz am besten Magie oder Klebriges weißes Zeug. Stichwaffen sind auch nicht schlecht (Speere).


----------



## Cyberratchet (20. März 2011)

*Sid Meier's Civilization V [PC]:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Civilization wollte ich mir schon immer einmal zulegen und gestern habe ich recht billig (40€) die Special Edition von Teil 5 erstanden. Da ich eben keinen auch nicht Teil 4 gespielt habe, bin ich auch garnicht entäuscht sondern wirklich sehr angetan. Die Inszenierung ist 1A, vorallem das die Führer eines Volkes in ihrer Landessprache reden finde ich gut, die Diplomatie und Forschung weiß zu gefallen und auch der Kampf an und für sich ist recht nett. Auf jeden Fall habe ich nun für einige Zeit wieder ein Strategiespiel, das nächste wird dann wohl Total War:Shogun 2.*
*


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (20. März 2011)

Meine Wenigkeit testet grad All Points Bulletin Reloaded auf Herz und Nieren 
Und nebenbei immer mal ein bisschen am rumbasteln in Minecraft.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. März 2011)

Momentan nur Rift und Bad Company 2. New Vegas muss ich aber auch noch durchspielen, aber Tera und Battlefield 3 kommen ja auch noch... 

Bin froh, wenn ich bei BC2 endlich alle Waffen vom Medic hab, ich hasse die Klasse. Dann brauch ich nur noch die M95 und AUG, um die Stats wieder auf 2,0 hoch zu pushen.


----------



## Konov (20. März 2011)

Zer0bl4ck schrieb:


> Meine Wenigkeit testet grad All Points Bulletin Reloaded auf Herz und Nieren
> Und nebenbei immer mal ein bisschen am rumbasteln in Minecraft.



Gibt es für APB Reloaded noch Beta Keys irgendwo abzugreifen?
Interessiert mich schon ob sich das wie GTA spielt.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (20. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gibt es für APB Reloaded noch Beta Keys irgendwo abzugreifen?
> Interessiert mich schon ob sich das wie GTA spielt.




Keys gibts nur zum Anmelden, dann musste halt noch hoffen , dass dein Account für die Beta freigeschaltet wird. Für die Keys sind aber öfters mal Verlosungen, ich denk aber außerdem mal dasses nichmehr allzu lange dauert bis die Open Beta anfängt.


----------



## Cold Play (20. März 2011)

um ehrlich zu sein spiele ich zurzeit relativ viele spiele nebenbei...

bfbc2, sc2, crysis, overlord II, nfs shift und ja... microsoft train simulator...^^ zurzeit reist mich wow absolut nicht vor den rechner... 

und auf meiner "neuen" ps2^^ nfs underground 2, ssx 3, smackdown vs raw 2008 und gta san andreas

mfg

cold


----------



## Schrottinator (20. März 2011)

Ich habe für 7,50€ bei Steam Darksiders gekauft. Verdammt ist das geil! Ich verstehe auch so langsam, was es mit den Zelda-Anspielungen auf sich hat. ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. März 2011)

BWAHHH ich schieb mir Suchttrips auf BRINK, kann es aber nicht zocken


----------



## iShock (21. März 2011)

Team Fortress 2! Ich bin zwar ein absoluter kacknoob aber es macht spaß ! xD


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. März 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> Team Fortress 2! Ich bin zwar ein absoluter kacknoob aber es macht spaß ! xD



Keine Sorge, man wird da schnell besser. Ist auch sehr abwechslungsreich, das Spiel. Nicht so wie CSS etc. .. und sehr gut balanced


----------



## The Paladin (21. März 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> Team Fortress 2! Ich bin zwar ein absoluter kacknoob aber es macht spaß ! xD



Um dir ein paar Tipps zu TF2 zu geben (Es muss nicht so sein, so komme ich am besten aus ^^)

Scout:

Scattergun (damit kann man auch gut auf mittlere Entfernung schießen)
Krit a Cola (Für ein paar Sekunden Minicrits, sehr gut wenn man unaufmerksame Sniper gefunden hat)
Normaler Baseball-Schläger (Sandman´s HP verlust ist es nicht Wert und Boston Basher´s "Idiotensicherung" auch nicht)

Soldier:

Alle 3 Raketenwerfer sind gut, aber um es mal so zu sagen: Direct Hit > Raketenwerfer > Black Box
Eigene Wahl ob man Mini crits machen will, weniger HP verlieren will oder HP gewinnen will
Half Zatoichi (Weil ich den Killers Kabuto Helm habe) Ansonsten ist der Equalizer keine schlechte Wahl

Pyro:

Flammenwerfer (Backburner hat keinen Luftstoß und Degreaser ist zu schwach)
Leuchtpistole (Es gibt keine bessere alternative, außer man bevorzugt die Shotgun)
Rückenkratzer (Ab und zu auch Powerjack und Axtinguisher)

Demoman:

Granatenwerfer
Sturmschild
Half Zatoichi (Ich trage den Samur-eye Helm, ich kann nicht anders ^^)

Heavy:

Brass Beast (Mehr Schaden für nur etwas mehr "Einwirkzeit" und Langsameres gehen wärend des schießens? Das ist es voll Wert!)
Shotgun (Man hat sowieso nie Zeit sein Sandvich in ruhe zu Essen, Dalokosh Schocko benutzt niemand und wer zur Hölle benutzt das Steak?)
Fists of Steel (2 Headshots überleben, im gegenzug kann man dich im Meele Kampf schnell töten, ist es mir Wert ^^)

Engineer:

Shotgun (Frontier Justice hat nur 3 Schuß die auch nicht viel bringen wenn sie Crits sind, und wegen dem Taunt der Shotgun ^^)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KnP40fNLzjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wrangler
Southern Hospitality (Jag ist auch gut)

Medic:

Crusaders Crossbow
Medigun
Amputator (Hat keine Nachteile)

Sniper:

Huntsman und Scharfschützengewehr (Kann man beides gut einsetzen)
Jarate
Kukri (Habe keinen Bushwaka ^^)

Spy:

Ambassador (Ich habe in "A good Argument" genannt, die beschriftung habe ich auch geändert in "It only needs a good Argument to go through your Head")
Your Eternal Award
Cloak and Dagger (Manchmal auch Dead Ringer)

Das wars erstmal ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Um dir ein paar Tipps zu TF2 zu geben (Es muss nicht so sein, so komme ich am besten aus ^^)
> 
> Scout:
> 
> ...




Ich denke nicht, dass das jemandem weiterhilft. Ich habe völlig andere Waffenkombinationen und denke, dass jeder seine eigene haben sollte.

z.B. Degreaser: Ich benutze ihr nur! Allerdings in Verbindung mit dem Axtinguisher. Damit machst du wesentlich mehr Kills/Sekunde als mit jeder anderen Pyro Kombination. Selbst Heavy-Medic Teams kannst du alleine plätten.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der größte Schund, der mir jemals auf die PSP gekommen ist. Aber wenigstens sieht's schick aus...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. März 2011)

Immernoch FF13.

Das Spiel zieht sich zum Ende hin einfach nur (bin Ende Kapitel 11)


----------



## Edou (22. März 2011)

Ich lade mir gerade die Demo von WWE Allstars...wenns Gut ist Kauf ich mir es vielleicht doch. Was mich leider dran Stört sind die mit Steroiden vollgepumpten Wrestler....ist halt mehr Beat Em Up Anstatt Wrestling Simulation. =)


----------



## ink0gnito (22. März 2011)

RIFT

AC Brotherhood (Singleplayer)

Und nebenbei bissle Homefront (Singleplayer)

Und Morgen fange ich Eventuell mit Shogun 2 an <3


----------



## jeef (22. März 2011)

Guild Wars und ein bissel HdRO


----------



## Elrigh (22. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Lieblingsspiele im Moment. Je nach Lust und Laune spiele ich mal das Eine, mal das Andere.

Und wenn sie erschienen sind, kommen die Beiden noch in die Liste dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. März 2011)

Es ist Lustiger als ich Erwartet hatte, ich bin echt am Überlegen mir die Full Vesion bei Release zu kaufen. :O


----------



## Aeonflu-X (22. März 2011)

Nurnoch 2 Tage. *__*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qdbin0yT9b8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Nurnoch 2 Tage. *__*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EPIC *-* 

Wie ich auf das Spiel gewartet habe... klasse Trailer. 

B2T: Zur Zeit Minecraft, lange nicht mehr gespielt.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. März 2011)

TF2

Und muss MightyMage zustimmen, Axtinguisher+Degreaser ist göttlich (zzt spiel ich trotzdem Backburner und erreich damit die selben Punkte)


League of Legends

Wooow, hab gedacht ich zocks zwei Runde zwischendurch (Als alter DotA Hase). Jetzt hab ich mir Katarina geholt und pwne alles was mri vor die Klingen läuft


----------



## natario (23. März 2011)

Zur Zeit spiel ich rift


----------



## iShock (23. März 2011)

hehe danke für die tf2 tipps, muss das ganze zeug erstmal finden (nich wirklich bock dafür kohle auszugeben ;D)


----------



## Konov (24. März 2011)

Heute meinen Beta Key für Battlefield Free to Play bekommen.

Ganz lustiges Spiel dafür dass es umsonst ist. Erinnert an die unzähligen BF2 Schlachten damals.


----------



## Razyl (24. März 2011)

Arcania Gothic 4 (Dank Steam Bundle)
Monday Night Combat (sehr schickes Spiel!)
GTA IV: EFLC (endlich ruckelfrei in HD-Auflösung mit hohen Details)
Dragon Age II (ich warte immer noch auf den nVidia-Treiber, der den DX 11 Ruckelbug entfernt :S)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bisher echt klasse. Wär bloß schön, wenn man überall speichern könnte und nicht erst nach jedem Abschnitt. :/


----------



## Katzenwerfer (24. März 2011)

Bulletstorm Uncut!!! 
League of Legends
World of Tanks
C&C Generals - Zero Hour
und natürlich Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## BlizzLord (24. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bisher echt klasse. Wär bloß schön, wenn man überall speichern könnte und nicht erst nach jedem Abschnitt. :/



Hole es mir auch Ende des Monats. :>
Freu mich schon auf den Editor.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. März 2011)

z.Z. Total War: Shogun 2. Macht sehr sehr großen Fun


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2011)

Ab morgen Homefront und Crysis2  weiß nicht welches zuerst


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. März 2011)

Crysis 2. Homefront wird recht stark kritisiert. Zum Glück haben die Politiker gerade genug zu tun, das Spiel wäre sonst ein wirklich gefundenes Fressen.


----------



## LiangZhou (24. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Crysis 2. Homefront wird recht stark kritisiert. Zum Glück haben die Politiker gerade genug zu tun, das Spiel wäre sonst ein wirklich gefundenes Fressen.





Ich würde Homefront trotzdem eine Chance geben, ich persöhnlich hab ja seit Ewigkeiten gewartet und finds große klasse


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2011)

Pokemon schwarz und weiß auf pc


----------



## Zeru1984 (26. März 2011)

Zur zeit Borderlands für PS3. 

Am liebsten mit Freund oder Freundin am Abend im Multiplayer


----------



## Arosk (26. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Crysis 2. Homefront wird recht stark kritisiert. Zum Glück haben die Politiker gerade genug zu tun, das Spiel wäre sonst ein wirklich gefundenes Fressen.



Schick Crysis wieder zurück, totaler Müll.


----------



## BlizzLord (26. März 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich würde Homefront trotzdem eine Chance geben, ich persöhnlich hab ja seit Ewigkeiten gewartet und finds große klasse



Homefront macht einen guten Anfang(wenn man die übertriebenen Szenen mal außen vor lässt).
Aber dann ist es nur noch durchlaufen wegballern und Amerika befreien(*gähn*).
Außerdem ist das Spiel extrem kurz(7 Kapitel).

Das Spiel ist sein Geld nicht wert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. März 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Schick Crysis wieder zurück, totaler Müll.



Vielleicht sollte er beide Games selber anspielen, denn jeder hat hier ne andere Meinung. Ich finde Crysis 2 zum Beispiel sehr gelungen und mal ne Abwechslung von den ganzen 0815 Shootern, die zuletzt erschienen sind.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. März 2011)

Ich würde mir Homefront holen wenn ich die Koreaner spielen könnte und das Spiel etwas düsterer/böser wäre - das sieht aus wien Comic und das passt garnicht in ein 'seriöses' Setting.


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt beides mal angespielt und muss sagen das Crysis2 einfach viel viel besser ist


----------



## Laxera (26. März 2011)

RIFT (zumindest gleich, wenn ich rausgefunden habe, welche seelen ich mir nun mit meiner magierin hole  - muss sehen was zum lvln taugt 

mfg LAX


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (26. März 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Schick Crysis wieder zurück, totaler Müll.



Kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. März 2011)

Hab mir grade mal das alte Deus EX bestellt und hoffe das es alsbald ankommt


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxardon (26. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. März 2011)

Ich möchte den Thread mal für eine kurze Frage "missbrauchen":

Hat hier schon jemand über Direct2Drive UK ein Spiel bestellt und es per Click and Buy bezahlt? Zurzeit kostet da Crysis mit dem Rabatt-Code gerade mal 25 Euro und wäre als digitaler Download echt eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## xxardon (26. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich möchte den Thread mal für eine kurze Frage "missbrauchen":
> 
> Hat hier schon jemand über Direct2Drive UK ein Spiel bestellt und es per Click and Buy bezahlt? Zurzeit kostet da Crysis mit dem Rabatt-Code gerade mal 25 Euro und wäre als digitaler Download echt eine Überlegung wert.



Limited Edition kostet eh nur noch 40 Euro. Mal 4 Gründe warum ich das bei Amazon gekauft habe.

1) Limited Edition!
2) Mit Verpackung!
3) Schnellerer Download!
4) Ich glaube die 25 Version ist Englisch.

*hust hust* Sonst würd ich´s ja auch gratis downloaden, hehe  *hust hust*


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2011)

xxardon schrieb:


> 1) Limited Edition!
> 2) Mit Verpackung!
> 3) Schnellerer Download!
> 4) Ich glaube die 25 Version ist Englisch.



1. Benötige ich nicht
2. Wozu? Bei Shootern bevorzuge ich in letzter Zeit nur noch die digitale Fassung
3. Die 10 GB sind recht schnell geladen
4. EA liefert seine Spiele im EU-Bereich immer multilingual aus. Abgesehen davon: Englisch stört mich nicht


----------



## xxardon (27. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Benötige ich nicht
> 2. Wozu? Bei Shootern bevorzuge ich in letzter Zeit nur noch die digitale Fassung
> 3. Die 10 GB sind recht schnell geladen
> 4. EA liefert seine Spiele im EU-Bereich immer multilingual aus. Abgesehen davon: Englisch stört mich nicht



1) Hab schon lange auf das Spiel gewartet, da wollte ich gleich richtig durchstarten ! Und bei dir Limi Edition ist man gleich lvl 5, mit sofortiger Charackter Erstellung. Zudem bekommt man eine Extra Waffe mit Aufsatz. 
2) Verpackungen sind toll *.*... OK OK, ich hab´se schon nach´n paar Monaten verloren.
3) Recht schnell schon. Aber wenn man eben richtig durchstarten will...
4) Weißbrot


----------



## Knallfix (27. März 2011)

Ok, man kanns noch nicht spielen (frisch vom Fanfest aus island) aber ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=45mlVuLs_Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eve Online + Dust 514 (dem Konsolen FPS MMO im Eve Universum) = das möglicherweise geilste jemals erdachte ^^


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2011)

xxardon schrieb:


> 1) Hab schon lange auf das Spiel gewartet, da wollte ich gleich richtig durchstarten ! Und bei dir Limi Edition ist man gleich lvl 5, mit sofortiger Charackter Erstellung. Zudem bekommt man eine Extra Waffe mit Aufsatz.
> 2) Verpackungen sind toll *.*... OK OK, ich hab´se schon nach´n paar Monaten verloren.
> 3) Recht schnell schon. Aber wenn man eben richtig durchstarten will...
> 4) Weißbrot



1. Der Multiplayer ist mir bei Crysis 2, wie schon bei Crysis 1 völlig egal, um nicht zu sagen, dass er unnötig ist.

3. Amazon muss erst senden, der Download ist innerhalb von 2h geladen


----------



## llcool13 (27. März 2011)

Habe gestern beim Schrank aufräumen Resident Evil 4 gefunden. Habs dann auch gleich installiert und es macht immer noch Spass (auch wenn die PC Umsetzung jetzt nicht so gelungen ist).


----------



## Perkone (27. März 2011)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Ok, man kanns noch nicht spielen (frisch vom Fanfest aus island) aber ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Dust echt mit EvE verknüpft ist und gut umgesetzt wird, hab ich wieder n Grund was auf ner Konsole zu zocken und EvE wieder anzufangen


----------



## Soladra (27. März 2011)

Minecraft! Oder digitales Lego, wie mans eher nennen sollte^^


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2011)

So, Crysis 2 gekauft. Ging über C&B recht problemlos. Für 27 Euro geht es ja ^.^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. März 2011)

Stronghold Kingdoms Online


----------



## Laxera (27. März 2011)

schnell runter geladen, bei 10 GB - sagt mal:

habt ihr alle so nen verdammt scheiß glück das ihr super schnelles netz habt (hier wo ich wohn gibt es max 2000er DSL und davon haste dann maximal mal 1800 (und das net stabil, stabil sind 1600))....verdammte konzerne versprechen schon seit 2005 das sie das ändern werden (müssen sie ja eigentlich, dafür hat es soweit ich weiß ne vereinbarung mit dem bundestag und ein gesetz, aber keine verdammte alte sau hält sich da dran - man sollte die alle (konzerne!) vor gericht ziehen, denn ein halbes jahrzehnt zu brauchen ist NIEMALS ok...momentan verlegen sie angeblich glasfaser-leitungen....mal sehen wie lang die brauchen........verbrecher sind des IMHO)

naja was spiele ich:

League of Legends 

mfg LAX


----------



## Konov (27. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> schnell runter geladen, bei 10 GB - sagt mal:
> 
> habt ihr alle so nen verdammt scheiß glück das ihr super schnelles netz habt (hier wo ich wohn gibt es max 2000er DSL und davon haste dann maximal mal 1800 (und das net stabil, stabil sind 1600))....verdammte konzerne versprechen schon seit 2005 das sie das ändern werden (müssen sie ja eigentlich, dafür hat es soweit ich weiß ne vereinbarung mit dem bundestag und ein gesetz, aber keine verdammte alte sau hält sich da dran - man sollte die alle (konzerne!) vor gericht ziehen, denn ein halbes jahrzehnt zu brauchen ist NIEMALS ok...momentan verlegen sie angeblich glasfaser-leitungen....mal sehen wie lang die brauchen........verbrecher sind des IMHO)
> 
> ...



Naja, die Ansprüche wachsen und viele (vorallem die jüngere Generation) findet sowas wie 10 GB voll normal 

Wie unnormal das eigentlich ist, erkennen meist nur die, die noch die 56k Modem Zeiten mitgemacht haben. Ich z.B. ^^
Und das war kein Zuckerschlecken.

Aber du hast Recht, selbst mit 6000er DSL bräuchte ich so über den Daumen gepeilt 1-2 Tage für 10 GB. (also permanent downloaden)


----------



## xxardon (27. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> So, Crysis 2 gekauft. Ging über C&B recht problemlos. Für 27 Euro geht es ja ^.^



Na schön! Du hast gewonnen! Hätt ich´s bloß gedownloadet !


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> schnell runter geladen, bei 10 GB - sagt mal:
> 
> habt ihr alle so nen verdammt scheiß glück das ihr super schnelles netz habt (hier wo ich wohn gibt es max 2000er DSL und davon haste dann maximal mal 1800 (und das net stabil, stabil sind 1600))....verdammte konzerne versprechen schon seit 2005 das sie das ändern werden (müssen sie ja eigentlich, dafür hat es soweit ich weiß ne vereinbarung mit dem bundestag und ein gesetz, aber keine verdammte alte sau hält sich da dran - man sollte die alle (konzerne!) vor gericht ziehen, denn ein halbes jahrzehnt zu brauchen ist NIEMALS ok...momentan verlegen sie angeblich glasfaser-leitungen....mal sehen wie lang die brauchen........verbrecher sind des IMHO)



Ich hab DSL 16.000 und da gehen 10 GB in Ordnung^^



Konov schrieb:


> Naja, die Ansprüche wachsen und viele (vorallem die jüngere Generation) findet sowas wie 10 GB voll normal
> 
> Wie unnormal das eigentlich ist, erkennen meist nur die, die noch die 56k Modem Zeiten mitgemacht haben. Ich z.B. ^^
> Und das war kein Zuckerschlecken.
> ...



10 GB sind auch für mich nicht normal, immerhin musste ich bis vor ein paar Jahre noch mit 56 kb Modem im Internet "surfen". Aber nun sind 10 GB bei einer 16k Leitung halt nicht wahnsinnig viel...


Edit:
Crysis 2 ist wahnsinnig gut! Zumindest am Anfang. Grafisch kein riesiger Reißer, wie einst der Vorgänger, aber immer noch das grafisch beste Spiel. Ich bin beeindruckt!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> Fullquote



Kann ich so unterschreiben und dir raten mit deiner Verbindung noch glücklich zu sein.
Ich darf mich mit ner 1000DSL-Leitung rumprügeln uns sobald 2 Leute aufeinmal ins i-net wollen ist die suppe am brodeln


----------



## rebotic (28. März 2011)

Seit langem mal wieder ^^ WC3 installiert,dazu noch Borderlands ab und an atm.


----------



## Katzenwerfer (28. März 2011)

- Jericho
- Darwinia
- Company of Heroes


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. März 2011)

Alter . .

Homefront war ja eine so derbe Enttäuschung.
Ich dachte man tritt den Koreanern ordentlich in den Arsch und dann sowas..

0/10 ganz ehrlich.


----------



## Dracun (28. März 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Habe gestern beim Schrank aufräumen Resident Evil 4 gefunden. Habs dann auch gleich installiert und es macht immer noch Spass (auch wenn die PC Umsetzung jetzt nicht so gelungen ist).


Hast dir hoffentlich den Patch dazu gezogen .. da wird es dann grafisch noch ein bissel aufgepeppt und kommt eher der GC Version nahe 
Und ja es ist genial


----------



## Edou (28. März 2011)

Crysis 2 - Hab mal den Story Mode angetestet, find den MP aber im moment spannender.


----------



## Dropz (28. März 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Alter . .
> 
> Homefront war ja eine so derbe Enttäuschung.
> Ich dachte man tritt den Koreanern ordentlich in den Arsch und dann sowas..
> ...



/sign :<

btt: Minecraft <3


----------



## hyakiss25 (28. März 2011)

Final Fantasy - Crystal Bearers ( WII ) geiles Spiel^^


----------



## Alion (28. März 2011)

Ich habe mir am Sonntag Crysis 2 bestellt.
Ich spiele also im Moment "Das warten auf Crysis 2"... denke mal, dass es morgen in der Post ist.


----------



## schneemaus (28. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute angefangen für ne halbe Stunde alleine, um mal reinzukommen. Ab morgen werd ich zusammen mit meinem Vater zocken.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ich auch seit heute. Bis jetzt ganz gut, macht mir persönlich dank nur noch zwei Bedürfnissen (Hunger/Energie) und Quests sowie unterschiedlicher "Klassen" bis jetzt mehr Spaß als Sims 3, wobei ich finde, dass die kaum zu vergleichen sind. Sims 3 ist eben eine schlichte "Lebenssimulation", während Mittelalter schon ein paar Rollenspielelemente drin hat mit den Quests, Duellen etc. Bislang hab ich aber noch nicht verstanden, wie ich, wenn ich den Arzt spiele, denn bitte einen Sim dazu bekomme, sich auf meinen OP-Tisch zu legen :/ Morgen mal schauen ^^


Edit: Was mir gerade auffällt... Die Spiele sind sich ja suuuuuper ähnlich! Man glaubt gar nicht, wie viele Parallelen man während dem Spielen entdeckt!!!!! *ironie off*


----------



## BlizzLord (28. März 2011)

Final Fantasy IV Complete Collection

Remakes sind doch was feines.


----------



## Myriu (29. März 2011)

Bin Minecraft am suchten.


----------



## Blasto (29. März 2011)

Heute werde ich mal wieder  Mass Effect 2 rausholen wenn man endlich den DLC Arrival runterladen kann <3


----------



## Sabito (29. März 2011)

Mal sehen ob ich mich an FFXIII oder FFX-2 oder Minecraft dransetze oder vll an alle 3.


----------



## Morwenth (29. März 2011)

aktuell gerade in Strategie-Aufbau-Laune... Civ V


----------



## Stevesteel (29. März 2011)

WOW


----------



## Tabuno (29. März 2011)

Ich spiele zur Zeit Rift und Bloodline Champions, bei Season 2 werde ich wieder aktiv bei League of Legends einsteigen.


----------



## Dominau (29. März 2011)

Starcraft 2
Pokemon Smaragd


----------



## Asayur (29. März 2011)

RE5/ Lost Planet 2/ Minecraft xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. März 2011)

Gleich Crysis 2 Multiplayer. Bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Edou (29. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Gleich Crysis 2 Multiplayer. Bin ja mal gespannt.



Den Spiel ich grade (wieder) mir gefällt er. Dieses Tarnen und so hat nen gewissen charme. Jedoch bleibt Battlefield Bc 2 für mich weiterhin besser, weils echter wirkt. Aber ist ein Top game!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. März 2011)

Crysis 2 ist leider nix für mich, auch wenn die Grafik absolut umhaut. Installiere gerade wieder Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood. Leider viel zu unbekannt und massiv unterbewertet. Mal sehen, ob da online noch was läuft...


----------



## Alux (30. März 2011)

Ich zock grad Assassin´s Creed Brotherhood  muss noch paar Erfolge machen.. tja die Erfolgsgeilheit von WoW is ansteckend xD


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (30. März 2011)

Gta4 Multiplayer xbox 360


----------



## Schrottinator (30. März 2011)

Forza 3


----------



## Azerak (30. März 2011)

Metro 2033 und RE5
Beides heute angekommen und RE5 ist irgendwie armseelig im Vergleich.
Capcom hat da echt Grütze programmiert.

Aber naja.. ist die Gold Edition wo das "Herrenhaus"-Addon bei ist. 
Vlt bringt das ja wieder richtiges RE Feeling.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. März 2011)

Theatre of War 2 africa

und am überlegen ob 3 gekauft werden soll ;D


----------



## The Paladin (30. März 2011)

Theatre of War 2 habe ich auch, nur spiele ich es nicht mehr. Warum muss bei jeden Verlust sofort dorthingezoomt und pausiert werden? Das ist ein echter Spaßkiller, und ich habe keine Möglichkeit bei den Optionen gefunden um das zu deaktivieren. Wenn ihr eine Möglichkeit kennt diese "Killcam" zu deaktivieren, dann bitte postet es hier oder sendet mir eine Nachricht.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. März 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> RE5/ Lost Planet 2/ Minecraft xD



Das Paket habe ich mir auch gekauft 
Demnach: Lost Planet 2


----------



## MrBlaki (30. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das Paket habe ich mir auch gekauft
> Demnach: Lost Planet 2



Wtf? 
Wo gabs das den zu kaufen? Will auch


----------



## Konov (31. März 2011)

Men of War: Assault Squad Demo über Steam

Macht einigen Spass für nen alten RTS Hasen wie mich. Selbst auf "Easy" ist es schwierig Verluste klein zu halten. 
Die taktischen und strategischen Möglichkeiten in Kombination mit einer schönen aber nicht all zu Hardware fressenden Grafik bei der man sich spontan entscheiden kann ob man dem Panzer die Kette wegschießt damit er nicht die eigene Infanterie überrollt - einfach klasse.

Kein anderes RTS bietet momentan so ein geniales Physikmodell. Werde mir wohl die Vollversion für 30 Euro über Steam holen.
Wer sich für 2. Weltkrieg Strategie begeistern kann sollte die Demo unbedingt mal testen.


----------



## The Paladin (31. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Men of War: Assault Squad Demo über Steam
> 
> Macht einigen Spass für nen alten RTS Hasen wie mich. Selbst auf "Easy" ist es schwierig Verluste klein zu halten.
> Die taktischen und strategischen Möglichkeiten in Kombination mit einer schönen aber nicht all zu Hardware fressenden Grafik bei der man sich spontan entscheiden kann ob man dem Panzer die Kette wegschießt damit er nicht die eigene Infanterie überrollt - einfach klasse.
> ...



Wer sich für 2te Weltkriegs Strategie begeistern kann. Der MUSS Company of Heroes haben ^^

Für die, die es nicht kennen, hier ein video und noch ein Kommentar von mir:

In CoH kann man mit dem ersten spiel die Amerikaner spielen (Kampagne und Gefechte) und die Deutsche Wehrmacht (Gefecht)
Im Addon Opposing Fronts kann man die Briten (Kampagne und Gefecht) und die Deutsche Panzer Elite (Kampagne und Gefecht) spielen
Im letzten Addon Tales of Valor gibt es 3 kurze Spezialkampagnen wo man sich neue Einheiten verdienen kann die andere Einheiten ersetzen (Nicht immer nützlich, ich muss immer vor jeden Gefechtsstart den verdammten Hotchkiss Panzer deaktivieren damit ich den Panzer IV benutzen kann ^^)

Ich liebe diese Spielereihe

Außerdem bin ich in der Company of Heroes online open Beta dabei (Auch wenn man viel Downloaden muss). Die Beta beinhaltet die Amerikaner und ihre Kampagne aus dem Hauptspiel (Die Beta ist umsonst) und dort kann man sich einen eigenen General/Kommandanten machen mit einem Speziellen Skilltree. Mein erster General ist ein Deutscher Verteidigungskommandant und ich pisse die Gegner an wenn sie bemerken dass ich sehr früh schon MG-42 Bunker machen kann (Normalerweise "bezahlt" man Munition dafür, die eher "rar" ist. Ich bezahle stattdessen "Manpower" was man eigentlich nie leer kriegt ^^). Am besten sind immer noch die Reaktionen der Feinde wenn sie ihre Panzer in meine Basis schicken und dann bemerken dass dort 2 - 3 Flak 88 sind ^^

Das einzige was ich nicht mag ist der Multiplayer, der ist nicht sehr Noobfreundlich. Aber wenn man es ein paar mal gespielt hat geht es so.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jhj13LRqXhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und was die Amis über die Wehrmacht wissen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4QxFiZSfB1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zu CoH gibt es eine Menge Mods, dabei sind welche die es noch Realistischer machen, neue Maps und sogar neue Fraktionen (Russen und einer arbeitet an Japanern)


----------



## Konov (31. März 2011)

Wie realistisch ist denn Company of Heroes? Hab gehört, es soll er Arcadelastig sein, heißt Panzer alle markieren und ab in die Gegner rushen.

Und was genau ist CoH Online? Wird das ein reines Multiplayer RTS mit MMO Elementen?
Mich interessiert vorallem die Langzeitmotivation... suche schon länger ein WWII RTS was im Multiplayer stabil läuft und wo man spannende Schlachten schlagen kann.


----------



## The Paladin (31. März 2011)

Sorry, ich muss mich entschuldigen, die Beta wird genau Heute beendet.

CoH ist schon Realistisch. Mit Mods kannst du es noch Realistischer machen. 

Hier ist der Link zur CoH Modseite

Filefront

Edit: CoH Online ist eigentlich ein Echtzeit Strategiespiel, das einzige RPG Element ist dass du in Gefechten Erfahrungspunkte verdienen kannst und dann Punkte verteilen kannst in deinem Skilltrees (Jeder General hat mehrere Skilltrees wo man aber alles mischen kann)

Edit 2: Ein Beispiel der "Realität" ist dass du mit Infanterie einen Panzer nicht kaputtkriegst wenn du nur draufschießen lässt, er geht erst kaputt wenn du die richtigen Waffen einsetzt

Gewehr und sonstige Standardwaffen: Nichts
MG der Amerikaner kann für kurze Zeit Panzerung durchbrechen, aber bei starken Panzern wirkt es nicht mehr so gut
PAK (Panzer Abwehr Kanone): Sehr gut
Bazooka/Panzershrek: Auch gut
Haftbombe: Bedingt gut, falls deine Leute es überleben so nah an einen Panzer zu sein
Panzerfaust: Verzweifelte Lösung, aber manchmal funktionierts auch gut

Edit 2: Die Synchro aller Einheiten ist auch genial:

An dieser stelle waren wir bestimmt schon 10 mal (Panzergrenadier)
Warum verschießen wir die Munition nicht einfach anstatt sie rumzutragen (Panzergrenadier)
Kommst du heut nicht kommst du morgen (Panzergrenadier)
Hei Fritz, leg mal nen Gang ein (SdKfz 203 Panzerwagen)


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

endlich mal wieder sc2


----------



## Konov (31. März 2011)

Ach seh ich das grad richtig, dass es CoH Online nicht mehr gibt? Laut offizieller Seite wurden die Server runtergefahren?

Dann hätte sich das ja erledigt, weil was bringt mir ein Spiel was keiner mehr zockt.
Oder hat das normale Company of Heroes auch einen Multiplayer Modus?

Ich steig grad nicht so durch...


----------



## The Paladin (31. März 2011)

CoH hat einen Multiplayer Modus und der ist richtig gut besucht. Nur sind sie nicht Noobfreundlich. Aber wenn du ein paar Gefechte online gespielt hast und deine Fehler ausbesserst, dann macht es auch richtig spaß. Besonders dann wenn es eine Map ist wo es nur eine Brücke gibt die nicht in die Luft gejagt werden kann, dann kommt es immer zu den besten Momenten.


----------



## llcool13 (31. März 2011)

Herr der Ringe online. Mal die neuen Instanzen anschauen.


----------



## Kwatamehn (31. März 2011)

Ich hoff die Frage passt hier rein:


Kennt jemand gute, relativ zeitgemässe (im Sinne von Grafik) Runden-Strategie-Spiele?


Ich meine damit nicht sowas wie CIV, sondern eher wie Jagged Alliance + Silent Storm, oder noch besser so wie Incubation, falls das wer kennt?


Oder auch super so wie Etherlords I+II (falls das wer nicht kennt, ist irgendwie so wie HoM, aber Kämpfe mit "Karten" so wie Magic - The Gathering)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. März 2011)

In mehr oder weniger vier Stunden die CB von Tera. Gnähähä! 

@aktuelle, rundenbasierte Strategiespiele: Ich kann mich irren, aber bis auf die M&M: Heroes - Reihe ist das Genre inzwischen wohl leider ziemlich tot. Falls es auch Fantasy sein darf, könnte ich allerdings King's Bounty (und das AddOn Crossworlds) empfehlen. Bockschwer und äußerst farbenfroh, aber das muss ja nicht unbedingt schlecht sein.


----------



## Konov (31. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> CoH hat einen Multiplayer Modus und der ist richtig gut besucht. Nur sind sie nicht Noobfreundlich. Aber wenn du ein paar Gefechte online gespielt hast und deine Fehler ausbesserst, dann macht es auch richtig spaß. Besonders dann wenn es eine Map ist wo es nur eine Brücke gibt die nicht in die Luft gejagt werden kann, dann kommt es immer zu den besten Momenten.



Danke, ich werds mir dann mal anschauen. 

Men of War ist wirklich SEHR realistisch und macht viel Spass im SP, allein in der Demo hocke ich Stunden an einer Mission.
Problem ist, in dem Spiel ist man irgendwie ein wenig überfordert. Man kann wirklich ALLES machen, was man sich vorstellen kann.

Jeder einzelne Fitzel-Soldat kann alles mögliche an Munition, Granaten, Sprengstoffen bis hin zu Medizinischen Spritzen aufnehmen und irgendwo platzieren oder verwenden.
Entsprechend komplex die ganzen Fahrzeuge mit MGs, Munition usw. die man alle einzeln verwenden, aus Wracks sogar ausbauen kann.

Dafür hat man nur wenig Möglichkeiten um Sandsäcke oder ähnliches zu platzieren. Das fehlt mir ein wenig...
Also man sitzt einfach aufgrund der schieren Menge an Möglichkeiten ewig daran. Also direkt etwas zu komplex... vielleicht ist ja dann CoH genau das richtige... werde die SP Demo mal testen ob das Gameplay für mich taugt.

Und Thema Rundenstrategie: Das Genre ist wirklich tod...


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

so da ich gestern endlich alle ACB Erfolge fertig gemacht hab gehts jetzt an DA da fehlen noch 30 -.-


----------



## Kwatamehn (31. März 2011)

Ja, darf Fantasy auch sein - ist Etherlords ja auch.


King´s Bounty werd ich sowieso antesten, gabs ja vor kurzem die Vollversion in der PCGames-DVD-Auflage.


Allerdings ist das wohl mit HoMM (bzw jetzt M&M:Heroes) zu vergleichen und irgendwie taugt mir das nicht so - obwohl Etherlords ja auch in die Kerbe schlägt, aber die Kämpfe mit den "Karten"-Decks, so wie eben bei Magic macht es doch einzigartig.



Naja, schade dass es das Genre so nicht mehr gibt - find ich viel taktischer und entspannter als das tw. chaotische RTS-Play.



Spiel ich halt zum 4. Mal Etherlords II durch


----------



## Konov (31. März 2011)

Company of Heroes macht richtig Laune. 

Habe mir jetzt mal das Addon Tales of Valor bestellt, das soll Stand Alone sein... ich brauche also kein Original Spiel oder?
Bin gespannt wie der Multiplayer dann läuft.

Für 10 Euro kann man nix falsch machen. ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. März 2011)

Ich zock seit gestern wieder Civ 5...ich weiß wieder warum ich damals damit aufgehört hatte...das Spiel klaut mir die Zeit !!!drölf


----------



## The Paladin (31. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Company of Heroes macht richtig Laune.
> 
> Habe mir jetzt mal das Addon Tales of Valor bestellt, das soll Stand Alone sein... ich brauche also kein Original Spiel oder?
> Bin gespannt wie der Multiplayer dann läuft.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht ob Tales of Valor ein Stand alone ist. Vor allem da alle 4 Fraktionen auf Standardspiel und Opposing Fronts verteilt sind. 

Aber schön zu hören dass es dir spaß macht ^^


----------



## Konov (31. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob Tales of Valor ein Stand alone ist. Vor allem da alle 4 Fraktionen auf Standardspiel und Opposing Fronts verteilt sind.
> 
> Aber schön zu hören dass es dir spaß macht ^^



Naja Standalone steht bei Steam und Amazon.
Also dass man es z.b. im Multiplayer spielen kann ohne den Rest zu besitzen.


----------



## The Paladin (31. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja Standalone steht bei Steam und Amazon.
> Also dass man es z.b. im Multiplayer spielen kann ohne den Rest zu besitzen.



Da kannst du nur die Amerikaner und die Wehrmacht benutzen. Die Briten und Panzer Elite kriegst du mit Opposing Fronts, genauso wie die Kampagnen. In Tales of Valor hast du nur die 3 kurz Kampagnen.


----------



## Konov (31. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Da kannst du nur die Amerikaner und die Wehrmacht benutzen. Die Briten und Panzer Elite kriegst du mit Opposing Fronts, genauso wie die Kampagnen. In Tales of Valor hast du nur die 3 kurz Kampagnen.



Die SP Kampagnen sind ganz nett aber für mich eigentlich nur ne nette Dreingabe.
Die Demo war prima zum "einzocken" für den MP.

Mir gehts in erster Linie um den MP im Internet. ^^
Habe ich da alle Einheiten und Nationen zur Verfügung oder brauche ich dafür auch die anderen Teile?


----------



## The Paladin (31. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die SP Kampagnen sind ganz nett aber für mich eigentlich nur ne nette Dreingabe.
> Die Demo war prima zum "einzocken" für den MP.
> 
> Mir gehts in erster Linie um den MP im Internet. ^^
> Habe ich da alle Einheiten und Nationen zur Verfügung oder brauche ich dafür auch die anderen Teile?



Dir fehlen die Briten und die Panzer Elite. Aber du hast alle Einheiten der Amerikaner und der Wehrmacht + die Bonus Einheiten von den kurzen Kampagnen.


----------



## Sabito (31. März 2011)

Endlich von Splinter Cell: Double Agent los gekommen nu kann ich wieder Final Fantasy 13 spielen. Wusst garnicht das Splinter Cell einen so fesseln kann. Oo


----------



## Konov (1. April 2011)

The schrieb:


> Dir fehlen die Briten und die Panzer Elite. Aber du hast alle Einheiten der Amerikaner und der Wehrmacht + die Bonus Einheiten von den kurzen Kampagnen.



Dann schau ich mal ob ich mir die restlichen Teile auch noch hole... gibts ja mittlerweile zum Spottpreis. 
Je nachdem ob es spielerisch zum Dauerbrenner wird bei mir.


----------



## ego1899 (1. April 2011)

Neben WoW, was leider sehr die oberhand gewonnen hat und mich wieder ne Menge CSS Skill gekostet hat... ^^ :

Cities XL 2011 !!!

Ich steh irgendwie auf so ein Zeug... 

Egotopia wächtst und gedeiht prächtig!


----------



## Deathstyle (1. April 2011)

Och man Kitten, was soll das 
Nagut..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frufoo (2. April 2011)

crysis 2


----------



## Aeonflu-X (2. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (2. April 2011)

Ziemlich viel SC2


----------



## Sabito (2. April 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol das game hab ich für n64 auch noch rumfliegen, schon ewig nicht mehr gespielt xD


----------



## Laxera (2. April 2011)

no one lifes Forever 2  (ja, schon wieder, ich mag des game....ich sag nur: kitty-bombe und lachgas-granate 

mfg LAX


----------



## hyakiss25 (2. April 2011)

habe mir grade Top Spin 4 für die WII geholt mal sehen wie das Game so ist ^^ bericht später xD   

habe jetzt ne weile gespielt muss sagen , komme mit der steuerung noch nciht so klar , lose fast nur naja , der trainer sagt man muss üben üben üben üben ^^ aber macht sau viel spass und die musik ist auch geil xD leider ist mein zimmer zu klein sonst würde ich mit meine freundin zocken xD


----------



## Konov (2. April 2011)

So hab jetzt mal den MP von Company of Heroes angezockt (Tales of Valor) und ist echt spassig.

Leider scheinbar nur wenige deutsche Spieler unterwegs und gegen manche Teams segnet man binnen 10 Minuten das Zeitlich weil man von Panzern überrollt wird. Aber ich bin zuversichtlich. ^^

Tolles Spiel auf jedenfall.


----------



## Asayur (2. April 2011)

Bullet Storm, scheiss auf die Story, die ungeschnittene Fassung ist so geil xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. April 2011)

Tera


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. April 2011)

Giev Key!


----------



## fauxpa+ (2. April 2011)

Bei mir is imomment viel Sc2 angesagt , Minecraft , Pokemon ..JA pokemon .
Fallout NV is heute angekommen , wenn der neue rechner da is wird auch das durchgezockt


----------



## Cyberratchet (2. April 2011)

Jaja Kitten, mach mich nur noch neidischer ... .
*
Crysis 2 [PC] *habe ich mir am Donnerstag geholt und ich bin wirklich begeistert. Es ist wirklich ein rundum gelungenes Spiel geworden, wenn auch die "WOW"-Effekte des Vorgängers ausbleiben. Die Konsolenanleihen merkt man hier und da, seltsamerweise finde ich die Steuerung mit 360 Pad irgendwie arg schwammig ^^. Wie dem auch sei, die Grafik ist hübsch, Story und Sound sind gut und das Gameplay ist sowieso genial. Die Kampagne konnte ich nicht lange spielen, da der Multiplayer erstaunlich gut geworden ist und mich garnicht loslässt. Der Nanosuite macht im Multi eine extrem gute Figur und die Traits scheinen mir recht gut balanced zu sein.
*Crysis 1 [PC]* bzw die ganze Maximum Edition (mit Warhead und Wars) habe ich dann auch noch mitgenommen, da ich Teil 1 nie fertig gespielt habe. C1 ist immer noch eine Augenweide, dafür ist der Hardwarehunger auch deutlich größer als in C2^^. Das Gameplay ist deutlich weniger "konsoliger", die Welt ist offener und realistischer und die Charaktere finde ich persönlich sympatischer. Welcher Teil nun besser ist sage ich aber erst wenn ich alle 2 bzw alle 3 (mit Warhead) durchgespielt habe.

Btw warum wird Pokemon immer mit so einer Scham erwähnt? Ich habe mir im September sogar Pkmn: White auf japanisch importiert und ich stehe dazu .


----------



## LiangZhou (4. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Yeaaah


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2011)

Crysis 2 zum zweiten Mal. Ich bin einfach beeindruckt vom Spiel, dass einige Sachen deutlich besser macht als der Vorgänger \o/


----------



## Silenzz (4. April 2011)

Suchte imho Dragon Age 2 aufm Rechner, bin aber bisher nicht wirklich beeindruckt :/ Hatte mir irgendwie mehr erwartet...


----------



## Taramoon (4. April 2011)

Zurzeit spiel ich eigentlich nur RIFT und Quakelive.
Wärend der Arbeitszeit spiel ich meinen Bloodgame Char bisschen hoch, zuhause vernachlässige ich ihn allerdings, dort liegen feinere sachen auf der Festplatte.


----------



## Laxera (4. April 2011)

dragon age 2 wurde auch gehyped - sicher das 1er hatte manche dinge die um einiges besser waren, aber: das 2er ist finde ich auch net schlecht (vor allem die story ist gut, auch aus dem grund, weil man keinen grauen wächter spielt d.h. man sieht auch was anderes als dunkle brut (von der hat man im ersten teil und in awakening genug gesehen (nicht das sie überhaupt keine rolle mehr spielen sollte, aber meiner meinung nach war das ein nachteil am ersten teil, das sich alles um die brut drehte (zumindest mehr oder weniger) auch fand ich es toll, das sich die magier endlich gewehrt haben (unterdrückung mag ich net, schon gar nicht im namen der religion  - mag religionen net...kreuzzüge sag ich nur und "die erde ist eine scheibe im mittelpunkt des universums" - das ich net lache....side note: "hexen"-verbrennungen etc. hatte es da ja auch noch....)
anmerkung: vor allem das kampfsystem fand ich im 2er deutlich besser (zumindest für magier...nimmer 10 min rumstehen, bis sich ein castbalken auflädt....das hätte ich gerne mal in nem film, magier die dumm in der gegend stehen und "casten"....sorry, aber solche filme währen wohl stumpf und langweilig!)

naja was spiele ich: aquanox 2  (davon währe ein "nachfolger" auch mal toll, vor allem da die grafik auch heute noch geil aussieht mit den partikel-effekten 

mfg LAX


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (4. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


immer wieder häng ich an der Total War Reihe


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spiele es auf PS3 stehe kurz vorm Endboss (spiels zum zweiten mal durch mit nem anderen Team) und erledige erstmal alle optionale Ziele, also die Missionen, zu erledigen bevor ich den Endboss kille.Würde den zwar schon so mit links besiegen, denn meine Gruppe haut einfach zu heftig Schaden raus.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. April 2011)

Installiere grad wieder mal Black Ops. Zum ersten Mal seit Ende November. Mal gespannt, ob ich's bereue...


----------



## Silenzz (4. April 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> dragon age 2 wurde auch gehyped - sicher das 1er hatte manche dinge die um einiges besser waren, aber: das 2er ist finde ich auch net schlecht (vor allem die story ist gut, auch aus dem grund, weil man keinen grauen wächter spielt d.h. man sieht auch was anderes als dunkle brut (von der hat man im ersten teil und in awakening genug gesehen (nicht das sie überhaupt keine rolle mehr spielen sollte, aber meiner meinung nach war das ein nachteil am ersten teil, das sich alles um die brut drehte (zumindest mehr oder weniger) auch fand ich es toll, das sich die magier endlich gewehrt haben (unterdrückung mag ich net, schon gar nicht im namen der religion  - mag religionen net...kreuzzüge sag ich nur und "die erde ist eine scheibe im mittelpunkt des universums" - das ich net lache....side note: "hexen"-verbrennungen etc. hatte es da ja auch noch....)
> anmerkung: vor allem das kampfsystem fand ich im 2er deutlich besser (zumindest für magier...nimmer 10 min rumstehen, bis sich ein castbalken auflädt....das hätte ich gerne mal in nem film, magier die dumm in der gegend stehen und "casten"....sorry, aber solche filme währen wohl stumpf und langweilig!)
> 
> naja was spiele ich: aquanox 2  (davon währe ein "nachfolger" auch mal toll, vor allem da die grafik auch heute noch geil aussieht mit den partikel-effekten
> ...


Naja ich fand Dragon Age 2 grade von der Story her nicht so toll, die Entscheidungen wirken sich im Endeffekt mehr aus als bei DA:O aber naja, irgendwie wollte bei mir keine rechte Stimmung aufkommen, zumal ich finde, dass DA 2 vieeeeel kürzer ist als der Vorgänger. Ausserdem hat mich auch enttäuscht, dass die Geschichte mit Morrigan und Flemeth kein Stück weitergegführt wurde, man hat sie (Flemeth) nur einmal gesehn und die Entscheidungen aus DA:O hatten auch keine gravierenden Veränderungen. Auch dass sich alles von den Schauplätzen her wiederholt hat, ich weiß nicht, für mich einfach nicht das was ich erwartet habe. Könnte mich jetzt auch noch über das Kampfsystem auslassen, aber das lass ich jetzt lieber 
Kaufe mir jetzt demnächst Assasin's Creed Brotherhood, ist das eher für den PC oder eher für die xBox zu empfehlen? Weiß grade nicht, welche Version ich kaufen soll


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Kaufe mir jetzt demnächst Assasin's Creed Brotherhood, ist das eher für den PC oder eher für die xBox zu empfehlen? Weiß grade nicht, welche Version ich kaufen soll




Ich habe kp, weil ich es auf PS3  gezockt habe, aber an sich ein echt nettes Spiel.  Aber wie gesagt zocke zur zeit FF13.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. April 2011)

Momentan hab ich gar kein Spiel, das mich so wirklich begeistert. Ich hoffe mal auf Guild Wars 2, Tera und Skyrim.


----------



## orkman (4. April 2011)

Homefront und Shogun 2


----------



## Edou (4. April 2011)

Bad Company 2 wieder. Hach ich komm von dem Spiel nicht los. <3


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Bad Company 2 wieder. Hach ich komm von dem Spiel nicht los. <3



Als ich mit Rang 22 alles freigespielt hatte, wurde es langweilig. :/


----------



## Edou (4. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Als ich mit Rang 22 alles freigespielt hatte, wurde es langweilig. :/



Ich hab auch Alles Frei (Okay Pionier fehlt noch ne Waffe oder so, aber ich spiel den nicht soooo gerne) aber so langweilig ist es nicht. Es macht immernoch Spaß...und reißt dir einfach die Nerven blank wenn deine Leute nicht Spielen können. (Okay, ein profi bin ich nicht vorallem weil ich oft unkonzentriert ran gehe, aber ich weiß wenigstens wie es läuft. :X)


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. April 2011)

Naja, ich versuch noch meine K/D auf 1 zu bringen, das Freispielen vom Medic hat mich auf 0,91 runtergezogen. Ich komm mit den MG's nicht klar.


----------



## Edou (4. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, ich versuch noch meine K/D auf 1 zu bringen, das Freispielen vom Medic hat mich auf 0,91 runtergezogen. Ich komm mit den MG's nicht klar.



Ich lieg so grob an die 700-1000 Hinten. Liegt Hauptsächlich daran dass ich manchmal nicht voll Konzentriert an die sache rangehe.


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Bwi mir ist das so, dass in JEDEM Ego-Shooter Spiel meine KD zwischen 30/0 und 10/50 liegt, je nach dem was für eine Waffe, Map, Gegenspieler, Konzentration, allerdings liegt meine KD insgesamt meist nach ca1000 Games bei 0.80-0.98, aber ich muss auch gestehen, das ich eig nichts mit MG's am Hut habe eher Schwere MG's oder Sniper (wahlweise auch MP, allerdings nur auf Maps mit Gebäuden, Winkeln, Gassen, auch wenn ich da gerne Sniper auf niedrige Entfernung nutze).
Musste gerade einsehen, dass bei FF13 jede noch so starke Truppe Gegnern unterlegen sein kann (Gegner die den erlittenen Physiischen Schaden um 90% reduzieren hauen bei meiner eigentlichen Meelegruppe echt rein -.-)


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. April 2011)

Momentan garnichts. Zu viel zu lernen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. April 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Kaufe mir jetzt demnächst Assasin's Creed Brotherhood, ist das eher für den PC oder eher für die xBox zu empfehlen? Weiß grade nicht, welche Version ich kaufen soll



Habe es bisher nicht gespielt, aber wenn man meinem Bekanntenkreis Glauben schenken mag, finden sich auf der Xbox einfacher und schneller Multiplayer-Sessions als am PC. Falls Du darauf überhaupt Wert legst.


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Habe es bisher nicht gespielt, aber wenn man meinem Bekanntenkreis Glauben schenken mag, finden sich auf der Xbox einfacher und schneller Multiplayer-Sessions als am PC. Falls Du darauf überhaupt Wert legst.




Allein der Singleplayer lohnt sich schon extrem. Wenn man nicht zu den ungeduldigen Neuzeitspielern gehört, die durch jedes Spiel ohne es richtig wahrzunehmen durchrauschen, nur um zum streicheln des eigenen Egos sich hinterher über die kurze Spielzeit aufregen zu können (Schlauchshooter ausgenommen *g*), kann man durchaus locker 25-30 Stunden mit dem Spiel verbringen.


----------



## Alux (4. April 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Kaufe mir jetzt demnächst Assasin's Creed Brotherhood, ist das eher für den PC oder eher für die xBox zu empfehlen? Weiß grade nicht, welche Version ich kaufen soll



nim die für die XBOX macht mehr Spaß


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> nim die für die XBOX macht mehr Spaß






> [font="Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Die für den 24. März 2011 geplante PC-Umsetzung von*Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood* soll mit einigen optischen Vorzügen für die Wartezeit entschädigen._Ubisoft Montreal_-Produzent David Coulombe zufolge wurde der Schattenalgorithmus komplett neu entwickelt, was die visuelle Qualität des Spiels spürbar verbessern soll. Des Weiteren verspricht er schönere Lichteffekte und Reflexionen, weichere Texturübergänge, kürzere Ladezeiten und stabilere Frameraten - und zwar alles auf Basis von DirectX 9. Zwar gab es vor einigen Jahren DirectX 10-Experimente, doch waren die Ergebnisse nicht zufriedenstellend.


[/font]
[font="Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ich würde es für den PC holen. Mit einem Gamepad wird es wohl keinen grossen Unterschied geben.[/font]


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> nim die für die XBOX macht mehr Spaß



Wie kommst du denn auf so etwas? o.O


----------



## Alux (4. April 2011)

weil ichs auf PC und XBOX getestet hab und auf der XBOX wars mitn Controller lustiger als mit der Tastatur am PC


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> weil ichs auf PC und XBOX getestet hab und auf der XBOX wars mitn Controller lustiger als mit der Tastatur am PC



Es gibt Gamepads für den Computer. Wenn er ein Gamepad hat, dann soll er es sich definitiv für den PC kaufen.


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> weil ichs auf PC und XBOX getestet hab und auf der XBOX wars mitn Controller lustiger als mit der Tastatur am PC



Bin ich dann ein Paradoxon? Ich spiels aufm PC .. mit 360-Controller ... *g*


----------



## Reflox (4. April 2011)

Endlich Amnesia... und ich getrau mich nicht so richtig :<


----------



## Alux (4. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bin ich dann ein Paradoxon? Ich spiels aufm PC .. mit 360-Controller ... *g*



Du bist kein Paradoxum.
Du bist...  


ZAM


----------



## Reflox (4. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Du bist kein Paradoxum.
> Du bist...
> 
> 
> ZAM




Dann bin ich wohl auch Zam? Verwirrend das ganze


----------



## tschilpi (4. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Endlich Amnesia... und ich getrau mich nicht so richtig :<


Ist einfach der Hammer. Ich liebe diesen Horror. Man fühlt sich richtig in der Haut des Protagonisten bzw. in die Burg hineinversetzt.
Bin jetzt fast durch, bin gespannt wie es zu Ende geht. Gegen Ende wird es immer schlimmer.


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bin ich dann ein Paradoxon? Ich spiels aufm PC .. mit 360-Controller ... *g*



Ich spiele AC 2 auch auf dem PC mit Xbox-Controller. Und Dirt 2 auch. Und Grid. Und FIFA. Und und und... oh nein! :<


----------



## Dracun (4. April 2011)

Jaa der XBOX Controller am PC ist schon wat feines


----------



## Alux (4. April 2011)

ok dann werd ich mal meinen Freund Google fragen wie ich den XBOX Controller am PC anmach


----------



## Dracun (4. April 2011)

indem du ihn kaufst ... 

Als Bleistift
http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-963435-0914-Chillstream-Controller-PC-Gamepad/dp/B000JKA3GM
oder 
http://www.amazon.de/PC-Xbox-360-Controller-Windows/dp/B000BK4C80/ref=pd_cp_computers_0


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. April 2011)

Hahaha "Schlauchshooter"! Geil! Danke! Das ist mein neues Lieblingswort! Klingt beinahe ein klein wenig versaut. "Na du Schlauchshooter?" Harhar! Auch wenn's so natürlich nicht gemeint ist.

Ähem... btt: Das Xbox-Gamepad muss man schon als Windows-Version mit entsprechendem USB-Receiver holen. Da gibt's keinen Adapter wie bei der PS3. Lohnt sich aber. Ich nutze das Teil nur noch. Außer für Flieger, versteht sich.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Spiele es auf PS3 stehe kurz vorm Endboss (spiels zum zweiten mal durch mit nem anderen Team) und erledige erstmal alle optionale Ziele, also die Missionen, zu erledigen bevor ich den Endboss kille.Würde den zwar schon so mit links besiegen, denn meine Gruppe haut einfach zu heftig Schaden raus.




Ich hab die ersten zwei Stunden schond reimal gespielt, immer bei Freundne oder auf ner fremden XBox. Der Besitzer hats nun durch und ich kann endlich selber ran ^^


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich hab die ersten zwei Stunden schond reimal gespielt, immer bei Freundne oder auf ner fremden XBox. Der Besitzer hats nun durch und ich kann endlich selber ran ^^



Musst aufpassen beim spielen, nimm die Kämpfe nicht auf die leichte Schulter selbst am Anfang nicht, auch wnen man da eig garnicht krepieren kann. Durfte die Situationen heute selbst erleben wollte einen optionale Mission machen (Mission 62 wars glaube ich), allerdings dachte ich es wäre auch nur ein Gegner mit 2Mio Hp was recht einfach geworden wäre, bzw. bei meiner Taktik gegen den Feind recht lange gedauert hätte. Leider waren es 2 von der Sorte und die haben mich echt nett aufgemischt. Ich wollt doch blos den Genji-Armreif abgreifen, damit mein Leader (Fang) über die 99.999 Sperre hinwegkommt mit ihrer Spezialfähigkeit.^^


----------



## mastergamer (4. April 2011)

Vorhin Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit auf'n PC gespielt. Sogar mit nem' PS3-Controller. Ich geiles Individium.


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ähem... btt: Das Xbox-Gamepad muss man schon als Windows-Version mit entsprechendem USB-Receiver holen.





Oder man kauft direkt die Windows-Variante.
Das Chillstream-Teil ist auch ok - hat so nen lustiges Handflächenkühlgebläse - meine kleine Geschwister haben den Controller *g* Aber die XBOX360-Version unterstützt einfach schon automatisch ne ganze Menge aktueller und semi-aktueller Spiele mit vordefinierter Tastenbelegung und Eingabehilfen.


----------



## Olliruh (5. April 2011)

League of Legends *.* 
Hat jmd schon den neuen Held gespielt ? c:


----------



## tear_jerker (5. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> League of Legends *.*
> Hat jmd schon den neuen Held gespielt ? c:



nur gegen ihn und fand ihn jetzt nicht so toll, aber wieder mal ein champ der mehrere rollen ausfüllen kann. find sein ulti aber für nee andere spielweise als tank sub optimal

edit: achja spiele secret of mana und hab grad lufti bekommen  aber irgendwie kann er bei mir nicht hoch fliegen sondern nur runter.


----------



## Perkone (5. April 2011)

GTA 4 aufn PC  Nebenbei noch Crysis 2. AC Brotherhood und Dragon Age 2 müssen noch warten. Zwar installiert, aber keine Zeit noch x)


----------



## Dominau (5. April 2011)

BattlefieldPlay4Free


----------



## Aeonflu-X (5. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> BattlefieldPlay4Free



Habe es nicht anders erwartet, mit diesem Ingame Shop, aber trotzdem.
Hätte man nicht des anders bezahlen können?
Das wird wieder nichts. .


----------



## iffs (5. April 2011)

Warhammer Online und Crossfire


----------



## LiangZhou (5. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nur gegen ihn und fand ihn jetzt nicht so toll, aber wieder mal ein champ der mehrere rollen ausfüllen kann. find sein ulti aber für nee andere spielweise als tank sub optimal
> 
> edit: achja spiele secret of mana und hab grad lufti bekommen  aber irgendwie kann er bei mir nicht hoch fliegen sondern nur runter.



Lee Sin ist ein ziemlich merkwürdiger Hero, aber vorallem habe ich ihn im Gegensatz zum Nocturne und JarvanIV Release nicht direkt 400x mal gesehen.


----------



## Dracun (5. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Oder man kauft direkt die Windows-Variante.
> Das Chillstream-Teil ist auch ok - hat so nen lustiges Handflächenkühlgebläse - meine kleine Geschwister haben den Controller *g* Aber die XBOX360-Version unterstützt einfach schon automatisch ne ganze Menge aktueller und semi-aktueller Spiele mit vordefinierter Tastenbelegung und Eingabehilfen.


Hab ich doch auch schon gepostet  Immer werde ich überlesen *snief*
Und der Chillstream ist genial im Sommer


----------



## Alux (5. April 2011)

hab mal wieder S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadow of Chernobyl ausgegraben


----------



## hyakiss25 (6. April 2011)

The Sims Medieval


----------



## bkeleanor (6. April 2011)

Hat jemand Shift 2 unleashed?

Ich hab heute in der kritik gelesen, was ich befürchtet habe. nämlich, dass man um Bestzeiten fahren zu können durch die kurven driften muss.
was für mich bei einem rennspiel aber gar nicht geht. Man fährt ja schliesslich auto und nicht boot.

deshalb wollt ich mal fragen, die die es haben...kann man das handling in den optionen irgendwie so anpassen das man nicht driftet in den kurven?

ansonsten warte ich lieber auf forza 4 :-)


----------



## Schrottinator (6. April 2011)

Ich muss erstmal Forza 3 fertig spielen, ich habe immer noch nciht alles freigespielt. Leider fehlt mir als die Zeit.


----------



## Dolzi (6. April 2011)

zocke gerade Super Meat Boy





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und warte sehnlichst auf Portal 2 am 21. werd ich von meinen Qualen erlöst


----------



## iShock (6. April 2011)

steht es fest das es am 21. kommt ? Weil konnte bis jetzt noch nix dazu finden, überall steht bei mir nur "April" 


und ich zock grad Half Life 2 x)


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2011)

CS:S


----------



## Schrottinator (6. April 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> steht es fest das es am 21. kommt ? Weil konnte bis jetzt noch nix dazu finden, überall steht bei mir nur "April"
> 
> 
> und ich zock grad Half Life 2 x)



Schau mal bei Steam, da steht: "Release Date: 19 Apr 2011"
Kommt also nicht erst am 21 raus.

Atm spieleich die Sachem vom Kartoffelsack bei Steam. Nur Toki Tori finde ich gnadenlos bescheiden.


----------



## iShock (6. April 2011)

Das steht aber erst seit heute da o_o ich hab die letzten tage fast täglich auf Steam geschaut und immer stand nur "April" da xD


aber Juhu ! jetzt kann ich mich noch mehr darauf freun x)


----------



## Dracun (7. April 2011)

Sega Mega Drive 2 Columns, davor habe ich Pitfall The Mayan Adventure gezoggt


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. April 2011)

Black Ops! ^^ Ich schäme mich ja ein ganz klein wenig, aber auf einmal macht's irgendwie Bock.


----------



## lolGER61095 (7. April 2011)

Bloodline Champions <3


----------



## LeWhopper (8. April 2011)

Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance auf'm Gamecube und es ist die (Frust-)Hölle. Sobald mir einer wegstirbt (natürlich gegen Ende ... Wann sonst?) heißt es "Reset" und von vorn.


----------



## Dolzi (8. April 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Steam, da steht: "Release Date: 19 Apr 2011"
> Kommt also nicht erst am 21 raus.



Portal 2: Dieser Artikel wird am 21. April 2011 erscheinen.
Quelle

Soviel mir bekannt ist, erscheint es am 19. in den USA und am 21. in Europa, also hätte ich dann doch net unrecht gehabt ^^
(eventuell kann man es über STEAM auch etwas früher beziehen... kA :-) )

/edit: gerade gefunden - Der Retail Release in Deutschland ist der 21. April

Steam weltweit Release&#65279; ist 18. April
(bzw. in Deutschland / Österreich / usw.  19. April)



Ich werde heute endlich mal Mafia 2 fertigspielen. Steht schon lange aus ^^


----------



## Sabito (8. April 2011)

Lichtseher schrieb:


> Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance auf'm Gamecube und es ist die (Frust-)Hölle. Sobald mir einer wegstirbt (natürlich gegen Ende ... Wann sonst?) heißt es "Reset" und von vorn.



Ach dir geht es auch so? Ist beim Gamecube und auf der WII bei mir auch so..... ich hänge an den Charakteren^^


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2011)

Warten auf:

Magicka: Vietnam
Mass Effect 3 (&#9829
Portal 2

Spielen selbst:

Shift 2 Unleashed
ab und an Crysis 2


----------



## yves1993 (8. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 So ne Süchtigmacher App...


----------



## Dropz (8. April 2011)

Pokemon weißte edition


----------



## Tilbie (8. April 2011)

Minecraft 
Die 10€ haben sich gelohnt


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. April 2011)

Gerade "Thief - The Complete Collection" installiert und "Thief Deadly Shadows" ein bisschen gezockt.


----------



## Dropz (8. April 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Minecraft
> Die 10€ haben sich gelohnt



auf jeden fall


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2011)

Dolzi schrieb:


> Portal 2: Dieser Artikel wird am 21. April 2011 erscheinen.
> Quelle
> 
> Soviel mir bekannt ist, erscheint es am 19. in den USA und am 21. in Europa, also hätte ich dann doch net unrecht gehabt ^^
> ...




Ich habe es einfach 1:1 bei mir ausm Steam-Client abgeschrieben.


Ich bin grad am überlegen, ob ich heute Nacht, wenns dunkel ist, Amnesia spielen soll.


----------



## Berserkius (8. April 2011)

Spiele es zwar noch nicht aber gerade entdeckt

Dinos im 2. Weltkrieg^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. April 2011)

zocke momentan rift


----------



## Dracun (8. April 2011)

Das beste aller Spiele... "Ich räume meinen Schreibtisch auf und putze Staub dabei"


----------



## Tilbie (8. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das beste aller Spiele... "Ich räume meinen Schreibtisch auf und putze Staub dabei"



Hab ich schon seid ewigkeiten nicht mehr gespielt.... spätestens nach dem 3. Mal durchspielen wird's eh langweilig. Is total overhypet. ^^


----------



## Alux (9. April 2011)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadow of Chernobyl


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. April 2011)

gamepad ist endlich da, darksiders


----------



## Reflox (9. April 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> gamepad ist endlich da, darksiders



Darksiders ohne Gamepad ist kacke. 

Ich habe leider aufgegeben, ich komm einfach nicht über die "Fluch-Arenen" vor dem Eingang zum Dungeon mit der Quälerin drüber.


----------



## Dominau (10. April 2011)

http://www.funny-games.biz/trollface-launch.html

genial


----------



## Tilbie (10. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> http://www.funny-gam...ace-launch.html
> 
> genial



Wie geil xD


----------



## Dropz (10. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> http://www.funny-gam...ace-launch.html
> 
> genial



omg wie geil


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2011)

wieso geht LoL nicht ?


----------



## LiangZhou (10. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wieso geht LoL nicht ?




(


----------



## yves1993 (10. April 2011)

Erinnert mich total an: http://www.notdoppler.com/berzerkball.php

Epic Game, hab jeden Char auf Lvl 20 und Lachhh auf 25


----------



## Skatero (10. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wieso geht LoL nicht ?



Geht wieder


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2011)

Bei mir steht : "Are you connected to the Internet" -.- 
ne ich tu nur so -.-

Edit: 1 Stunde Wartezeit kurwa


----------



## Skatero (10. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bei mir steht : "Are you connected to the Internet" -.-
> ne ich tu nur so -.-
> 
> Edit: 1 Stunde Wartezeit kurwa



Bei mir sind es nur noch 30 Minuten.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es nur noch 30 Minuten.



owned


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wieso geht LoL nicht ?



Bist du ehrlich davon überrascht? Bei RIOT muss man froh sein, wenn die Server überhaupt funktionieren :S


----------



## Raffzahl (10. April 2011)

War irgentwie klar, dass jetzt die Leute kommen, die LoL spielen. 

Ich muss noch 9 Minuten warten^^ 

von RiotRyanL:
vor 9 Stunden "We will be performing an emergency restart in order to resolve the current issues with the server. We anticipate service to be back in about 3 hours.
Boosts will be extended for the duration of the downtime. 
We apologize for the lack of information. The particular issue affected our ability to login to the forums to post messaging. I will update this thread with more information as i receive it.
Edit: responded with an update, didn't edit the original response:
6:30am (gmt) We are still working to get service back up. We ran into a hardware issue while restarting the system. Estimated uptime is 9:30am (gmt).
Edit 2: We are still in the process of getting everything back up. Maintenance has been extended by about 2 hours.
Edit 3: We're still working through some issues. We need to extend the window by 2 hours."


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2011)

22 Min -.-
Merde !!


----------



## TrollJumper (10. April 2011)

25 Minuten.
Hmmmm ich glaub ich geh nen Kaffee trinken....
25 Minuten lang.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. April 2011)

Bei mir stand zuerst 3h, iwann iste s dann auf 45mins runter ich die abgesessen habe.

Homefrotn durchgespielt eben, die Länge war LÄCHERLICH! Sogar für Blackops habe ich doppelt so lange gebraucht (Und das soll was heißen!). Ich wusste natürlich das es sehr kurz ist aber HALLO?

...

Naja,, bleibt noch der Multiplayer und LoL


----------



## hyakiss25 (10. April 2011)

blöde frage was mein ihr mit LoL ?


----------



## Dracun (10. April 2011)

League of Legends
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/League_of_Legends


----------



## Legendary (10. April 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Bei mir stand zuerst 3h, iwann iste s dann auf 45mins runter ich die abgesessen habe.
> 
> Homefrotn durchgespielt eben, die Länge war LÄCHERLICH! Sogar für Blackops habe ich doppelt so lange gebraucht (Und das soll was heißen!). Ich wusste natürlich das es sehr kurz ist aber HALLO?
> 
> ...



Deswegen kaufe ich schon lange lange lange keine Spiele mehr. Ist schon fast peinlich wie viel Spielzeit man für ca. 50 € geboten bekommt. Da lob ich mir Diablo 2, WoW, Baldurs Gate und Konsorten wo man locker 200h+ Spielspaß haben kann...ok bei WoW sinds bei mir glaube ich schon 3000h oder mehr...


----------



## Dominau (10. April 2011)

Ist ja auch ein Shooter und kein MMORPG.
Großer Unterschied.


----------



## NiteLord (10. April 2011)

Mal wieder WoW...weil ich bis jetzt keine geeignete Alternative gefunden habe ^^


----------



## Legendary (10. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ein Shooter und kein MMORPG.
> Großer Unterschied.



Ok...dann werf ich mal Halflife und Halflife 2 in den Raum...wo wir nicht mehr beim Äpfel/Birnen wären.


----------



## Konov (10. April 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Deswegen kaufe ich schon lange lange lange keine Spiele mehr. Ist schon fast peinlich wie viel Spielzeit man für ca. 50 € geboten bekommt. Da lob ich mir Diablo 2, WoW, Baldurs Gate und Konsorten wo man locker 200h+ Spielspaß haben kann...ok bei WoW sinds bei mir glaube ich schon 3000h oder mehr...



Wobei du für die 3000 Stunden WoW auch mal locker ein paar hundert Euro los bist dank der monatlichen Gebühren. (über 5 Jahre verteilt z.B. biste bei rund 800 Euro nur fürs WoW Zocken. ^^)

Ich zocke seit geraumer Zeit nur noch Free to Play oder was ich grad so günstig bekomme und hab kaum genug Zeit zum zocken. Kostet mich aber nix.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei du für die 3000 Stunden WoW auch mal locker ein paar hundert Euro los bist dank der monatlichen Gebühren. (über 5 Jahre verteilt z.B. biste bei rund 800 Euro nur fürs WoW Zocken. ^^)
> 
> Ich zocke seit geraumer Zeit nur noch Free to Play oder was ich grad so günstig bekomme und hab kaum genug Zeit zum zocken. Kostet mich aber nix.



Shooter:

50€ ---> in 1-3 Tagen durch.
Multiplayer begeistert nicht jeden.
Heißt vlt. nach 1-4 Wochen brauch man ein neuen Spiel.
Wieder 20-50€ verballern.

WoW und co.:

13€ im Monat
Hunderte Stunden Spielspaß.
und man muss sich keine neuen Spiele kaufen(bzw. nur selten).
(Ausser WoW sagt einem nicht zu aber dann verlänger ich mein Abo auch nicht. )


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. April 2011)

Der Unterschied ist aber, dass man bei neuen Spielen auch immer was Neues erlebt, während man WoW und anderen MMOs eigentlich immer das gleiche macht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist aber, dass man bei neuen Spielen auch immer was Neues erlebt, während man WoW und anderen MMOs eigentlich immer das gleiche macht.



Wenn du unterschiedliche Genres magst, ok gut. Aber Shooter sind heutzutage alle gleich, mal sind die Bösen die Koreaner, mal islamistische Terroristen etc... man hat aber immer das gleich Schema. Wirklich neues gab es bisher nicht, vielleicht noch Crysis 2. In WoW hat man verschiedene Inhalte, die sich monatlich erneuern. Und man braucht ne Menge Zeit es durchzuspielen  

Trotzdem, der Spielspaß kann sehr schnell wieder verflogen sein, so wie bei jedem Game.


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn du unterschiedliche Genres magst, ok gut. Aber Shooter sind heutzutage alle gleich, mal sind die Bösen die Koreaner, mal islamistische Terroristen etc... man hat aber immer das gleich Schema. Wirklich neues gab es bisher nicht, vielleicht noch Crysis 2. In WoW hat man verschiedene Inhalte, die sich monatlich erneuern. Und man braucht ne Menge Zeit es durchzuspielen





Aber egal - ich spiel und kaufe alles (außer Sport und Strategie, ausnahme StarCraft ). PC-Spiele haben wenigstens noch schicke End-Label und sehen im Regal schick aus.


----------



## Taramoon (11. April 2011)

Gestern mal wieder seit langem ne runde Quakelive Capture the Flag im 6vs6 gespielt.


Spieler a: Wer defft eigentlich wenn ihr alle mit nach vorne lauft?

Spieler b: Tara defft die base.

(stille)   ..........

Spieler c: 2 mann nach hinten, aber dalli!!!


War echt gemein, aber lustig.


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ok...dann werf ich mal Halflife und Halflife 2 in den Raum...wo wir nicht mehr beim Äpfel/Birnen wären.



So elend lang habe ich bei denen auch nicht gebraucht...


----------



## LiangZhou (11. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber egal - ich spiel und kaufe alles (außer Sport und Strategie, ausnahme StarCraft ). PC-Spiele haben wenigstens noch schicke End-Label und sehen im Regal schick aus.




Und die XBox Spiele nicht oder wie?^^ Und was sind End-Label? 


Zudem habe ich 39&#8364; für Homefront bezahlt und werde wohl noch lange den MP spielen. Während ich mein WoW Abo nach 4 Jahren mal wieder gekündigt habe^^


----------



## floppydrive (11. April 2011)

Total War: Shogun 2 (Geniales Spiel als Strategie Fan ein Muss)

Dino D-Day (Fick ja, geiles Game den Kauf nicht bereut, Dinos und Nazis was will man mehr)

Minecraft (Neuer Server neues Glück  )

League of Legends (Bald meine 800 Wins voll woho)

Starcraft 2 (Im 1 on 1 hat man immer Spaß)


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn du unterschiedliche Genres magst, ok gut. Aber Shooter sind heutzutage alle gleich, mal sind die Bösen die Koreaner, mal islamistische Terroristen etc... man hat aber immer das gleich Schema. Wirklich neues gab es bisher nicht, vielleicht noch Crysis 2. In WoW hat man verschiedene Inhalte, die sich monatlich erneuern. Und man braucht ne Menge Zeit es durchzuspielen



Ein MMORPG kann man nicht durchspielen, was auch das Problem oder Nicht-Problem des Genres ist. Je nachdem wie man es sehen mag. 

Shooter können auch abwechlungsreich sein. Klar laufen viele Shooter nach dem 0815-Schema ab, besonders seit dem CoD so erfolgreich ist (*würg*). Aber es gibt auch Ausreißer und da setze ich doch viel Hoffnung in den Duke, der doch originell und ein wenig "Retro" ist in unserer heutigen Zeit.


----------



## Talatsu (11. April 2011)

Auf dem DS spiele ich gerade Zelda the spirit Tracks.

Auf dem PC neben WOW Siedler 7 oder Overlord 2


----------



## xxhajoxx (11. April 2011)

Ich spiel Momentan neben WoW noch Fifa 11 bald schau ich mal wieder in Aion rein und Crysis 2 will ich noch zocken


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Dino D-Day (Fick ja, geiles Game den Kauf nicht bereut, Dinos und Nazis was will man mehr)



... auf die Indizierung oder gar Beschlagnahmung, alternativ ne deutsche Version warten, da es mit Hakenkreuzen rumschleudert.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... auf die Indizierung oder gar Beschlagnahmung, alternativ ne deutsche Version warten, da es mit Hakenkreuzen rumschleudert.



Must Have. <3


----------



## floppydrive (11. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... auf die Indizierung oder gar Beschlagnahmung, alternativ ne deutsche Version warten, da es mit Hakenkreuzen rumschleudert.






Pfff who cares, gekauft ist es schon, es ist meins, MEIN SCHATZ


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2011)

Ach du meine...

Der 2. Weltkrieg als Spielethema an sich ist schon durchgekaut, aber nun auch noch mit Dinosaurier? o.O Was hatten die Entwickler im Kaffee?


----------



## Hawaiitroll (11. April 2011)

secret of mana 2 oder Terranigma.

Wer noch alt genug ist kennt das SNES noch


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2011)

Das einzig Gute an Dino D-Day ist das Gimmick... Sind verschwendete 20 Euro. Dachte zuerst auch sei super. Da holt man sich besser Bioshock oder Mafia 2 Deluxe Edition (Steam angebot 15 euros)


----------



## painschkes (11. April 2011)

_LoL & Battlefield Play4Free._


----------



## floppydrive (11. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das einzig Gute an Dino D-Day ist das Gimmick... Sind verschwendete 20 Euro. Dachte zuerst auch sei super. Da holt man sich besser Bioshock oder Mafia 2 Deluxe Edition (Steam angebot 15 euros)


Sollte wohl jeder selber entscheiden


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ach du meine...
> 
> Der 2. Weltkrieg als Spielethema an sich ist schon durchgekaut, aber nun auch noch mit Dinosaurier? o.O Was hatten die Entwickler im Kaffee?



"Wir brauchen ein Thema, das sofort jeder versteht, ohne groß nachdenken zu müssen. Es sollte genug Raum für Action und Strategie bieten und auch ein wenig den Intellekt der Spieler fordern und fördern".

"Aber das tut doch jedes Spiel!"

"Okey, wir brauchen etwas Exotisches, was sonst keiner hat... Dinosaurier!"


Lohnt sich Leage of Legends eigentlich, wenn man kein DotA gespielt hat? Wieviele Helden gibt es? Und was ist das eigentliche Ziel, außer den Helden aufzuwerten?


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Sollte wohl jeder selber entscheiden



Sorry, aber 20 Euros für nen Half Life 2 Mod?
 In Garrys Mod kannste es gratis nachstellen. Fast so gut wie das Original, wir machen es immer so.


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2011)

Ok, Leute - ich habs freundlich versucht, aber der oder die nächste mit Hakenkreuz-Bild oder Video fliegt... ich dachte die Andeutungen waren deutlich genug...


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ok, Leute - ich habs freundlich versucht, aber der oder die nächste mit Hakenkreuz-Bild oder Video fliegt... ich dachte die Andeutungen waren deutlich genug...



Meintest du nicht den Bilder-Thread?


----------



## Taramoon (11. April 2011)

Welche andeutung? 0o


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Meintest du nicht den Bilder-Thread?



Die entsprechenden User werden schon wissen, wer und was gemeint ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein MMORPG kann man nicht durchspielen, was auch das Problem oder Nicht-Problem des Genres ist. Je nachdem wie man es sehen mag.
> 
> Shooter können auch abwechlungsreich sein. Klar laufen viele Shooter nach dem 0815-Schema ab, besonders seit dem CoD so erfolgreich ist (*würg*). Aber es gibt auch Ausreißer und da setze ich doch viel Hoffnung in den Duke, der doch originell und ein wenig "Retro" ist in unserer heutigen Zeit.



Hmm war Duke Nukem wirklich so viel anders? Man hatte nicht wirklich viele Möglichkeiten, einen Level abzuschließen. Es gab immer ein gewisses Schema. Was bleibt dann noch? Dicke Wummen, nackte Frauen und Macho-Sprüche. Ob das heutzutage noch ein Renner wird, ist echt ne schwierige Frage.


----------



## Dracun (11. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> *Dicke Wummen, nackte Frauen und Macho-Sprüche*. Ob das heutzutage noch ein Renner wird, ist echt ne schwierige Frage.


Verdammte Scheiße mann .. dat wird in jedem Zeitalter gut ankommen


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hmm war Duke Nukem wirklich so viel anders? Man hatte nicht wirklich viele Möglichkeiten, einen Level abzuschließen. Es gab immer ein gewisses Schema. Was bleibt dann noch? Dicke Wummen, nackte Frauen und Macho-Sprüche. Ob das heutzutage noch ein Renner wird, ist echt ne schwierige Frage.



Und ob das ein Renner wird. Er ist anders als der *insert mehr oder weniger originelles Kriegsschema* Shooter. Das Gleiche gilt auch für Serious Sam & co. CoD bringt jedes Jahr den selben Shooter nach heutigen Schema F. Der Duke braucht immerhin 14 Jahre für einen Nachfolger und er wird nicht am Fließband produziert.


----------



## Dracun (11. April 2011)

Doch es ist nur ein langes .. ein verdammt langes .. Fließband


----------



## Laxera (12. April 2011)

hey...NIX GEGEN DUKE  (das game war damals schon lustig (ich sag nur: schrumpf-waffe und dann gegner zertreten  ))

naja was spiele ich?

Assassins Creed: Brotherhood (naja zumindest würde ich des, wenn ich meinen desktop PC wieder zum laufen kriegen würde....das ding spuckt scheiß disk-boot-failure meldungen aus (platten sind 3 monate alt und die laufwerke da drin auch noch kein jahr  ....)) nachdem ich mir teil II und III (eben brotherhood) gekauft habe als ich mit Assassins Creed Teil 1 durch war  (finde den "online-zwang" grauenhaft, aber ich bin noch nicht so weit, das ganze illegal zu erwerben....wenn die so weiter machen werde ich des aber machen, denn es ist schon schlimm, immer höhere preise (früher - zu DM zeiten - hat ein game 60-75 mark gekostet (mit ausnahmen für extremst aufwändige titel wie command and conquer (echte videos mit schauspielern!) und heute wollen sie für 08/15 games (die keine inovation haben aber "GEILE GRAFIK" - wobei grafik imho net alles ist) 40 plus euro was imho ne frechheit ist, vor allem wenn sie einen an der leine nehmen wie nen hund und man keine vorteile davon hat (vorteil z.b. währe: savegames hochladen zu können und diese von überal wieder downloaden zu können etc. aber das interessiert eh keinen....man sollte die hersteller wegen sachmangel verklagen (account gebundenes game kann man ja z.B. auch net weiter verkaufen und auch net auf dem lappi im "grünen" zocken, weil man da oft noch kein netz hat (und falls doch: WLAN oder so sind net so wirklich stabil 

naja meine paar cent

mfg LAX
ps: das hindert mich aber net das doch extrem geile game zu spielen!


----------



## Davatar (12. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ob das ein Renner wird. Er ist anders als der *insert mehr oder weniger originelles Kriegsschema* Shooter. Das Gleiche gilt auch für Serious Sam & co. CoD bringt jedes Jahr den selben Shooter nach heutigen Schema F. Der Duke braucht immerhin 14 Jahre für einen Nachfolger und er wird nicht am Fließband produziert.


Gestern hab ich mir Serious Sam 1 HD mal angeschaut (kannte bisher nur die Original-Version). Da fiel mir auf, dass das mit den Sprüchen dort ja auch recht akut war. Das macht die Atmosphäre schon recht stimmig, muss ich sagen.

Eigentlich sind Shooter einfach dann gut, wenn sie Spass machen und normalerweise tun sie das, indem sie entweder eine extrem gute Spielatmosphäre (AvP, D**m, etc) oder einen guten ausgewogenen Multiplayer (CS, HL, BF, etc) haben oder einfach nur witzig sind (SSam, Duke, etc). Wer Duke Nukem damals im Multiplayer gespielt hat, weiss auch, warum er so toll war. Die Waffen haben sich stark von denen anderer Shooter unterscheidet, ausserdem gabs die Laser-Minen, die ich seither in jedem Shooter vermisse. Wie oft bin ich da um die Ecke gelaufen und bin mit hohem Puls ner Mine ausgewichen, um kurz darauf in die nächste Mine zu laufen? Das war echt toll 
Mein perfekter Shooter hätte eh mindestens:
- Die Laser-Minen aus Duke Nukem
- Den Rocket Launcher aus Q**k*
- Die werfbaren Aliens aus Half Life 1 (die auch den Werfer angreifen, wenn man ihnen zu nahe kommt)
- Den Kanonenkugel-Werfer aus Serious Sam
- Das Scharfschützengewehr aus Command & Conquer: Renegade (stärkere Variante)
- Die Teleporter aus D**m, die beim Spawnen auf der Zielplattform die Leute killen
- Das schwere MG aus AvP 2001
- Dieses Laser-Dingens aus Hexen, an das ich mich nur noch schwammig erinnere, war aber glaub ich recht lustig
- Die Gravity-Gun aus HL2
- Diese "Jumper-Plattformen" aus Unreal Tournament
und die Heilige Hangranate von Antiochia aus dem Ritter der Kokosnuss ...ah Moment, das war ja ein Film, kein Shooter 


...ahja und eventuell noch die Blendgranate aus CS. Da müsste man aber mal schauen, wie sich das effektiv aufs Spiel auswirkt.

Hachja, das wär ein toller Shooter


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> hey...NIX GEGEN DUKE  (das game war damals schon lustig (ich sag nur: schrumpf-waffe und dann gegner zertreten  ))
> 
> naja was spiele ich?
> 
> ...



Brotherhood kann man offline spielen. Es kommt einfach eine Meldung "Uplay ist offline, sie können trotzdem weiterspielen."

Das beste an Uplay ist aber, die Uplay-Points. Mit denen kann man sich Altairs Rüstung, ALtairs Gewand usw. holen.


----------



## Laxera (13. April 2011)

ja offline spielen aber starten kannst nicht soweit ich weiß (d.h. wenn du "im grünen" bist, dann startet des game net.....wobei: teste das nachher mal 

mfg LAX
ps: ich spiel jetzt ne runde crysis 2  (nach lauter assassins creed Brotherhood, brauch ich nen guten shooter - noch dazu: mir laufen immer diese Borgia-Captains weg.....ich hasse des, weil ich oft net hinterher komme, vor allem bei dem einen, der sich in nem tunnel-labi versteckt und dann nach oben abdüst wenn man ihm zu nahe kommt <br>


----------



## Haramann (14. April 2011)

Ich spiel momentan ne Runde CSS und später vlt noch bissl BFBC2


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. April 2011)

Ich spiel wieder mal WoT ;D

nach dem hardwipe wird gefarmt ^^


----------



## Dominau (14. April 2011)

Magickaa


----------



## Nawato (14. April 2011)

Derzeit spiel ich eigentlich nichts so wirklich, mal ne Runde BFBC2, mal ne Runde SC2 und dann auch mal was anderes, zocke irgendwie kaum noch was.


----------



## Perkone (14. April 2011)

Dragon Age 2 ... Gefällt mir echt  Hab den ersten Teil zwar net gezockt aber is ja nachholbar. Aber vorallem erschließt sich mir nicht, warum das Game "Dragon Age" heißt.. Von Drachen hab ich bislang wenig mitbekommen, außer der Drachenlady und paar gekillten Drachens


----------



## Blooddrainer (15. April 2011)

Starcraft 2 und darkfall online. Starcraft 2 um Terraner auszulachen die meinen Terg is op und darkfall um einfach nur ein Gott im PvP zu werden.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (15. April 2011)

Spiel zurzeit etwas GTA 4 MP XBLA.  Wird Zeit das RAGE, ANNO 2070, DUKE Erscheint!!!


----------



## Kaldreth (15. April 2011)

Splinter Cell Convictus für nen 10er für die XBox gekauft ist ganz ok irgendwie nicht mehr wie die ursprünglichen Teile aber es macht Spaß

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir für danach Shogun 2 oder Dragon Age 2 zulegen soll....


----------



## Nawato (15. April 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Dragon Age 2 ... Gefällt mir echt  Hab den ersten Teil zwar net gezockt aber is ja nachholbar. Aber vorallem erschließt sich mir nicht, warum das Game "Dragon Age" heißt.. Von Drachen hab ich bislang wenig mitbekommen, außer der Drachenlady und paar gekillten Drachens



Das liegt wohl am ersten Teil am Endboss, würd ich mal so sagen, oder daran das die 3 meiner Meinung nach schwersten Gegner Drachen sind.

Spiele gerade ma wieder ne Runde Minecraft, mir ist langweilig und ich hab lust was anzuzünden ... da kommt halt nur das Spiel in Frage.


----------



## Asayur (15. April 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Dragon Age 2 ... Gefällt mir echt  Hab den ersten Teil zwar net gezockt aber is ja nachholbar. Aber vorallem erschließt sich mir nicht, warum das Game "Dragon Age" heißt.. Von Drachen hab ich bislang wenig mitbekommen, außer der Drachenlady und paar gekillten Drachens




Das wird im ersten Teil geklärt  ^^

Ist auch nicht wirklich Storyrelevant, in dieser Welt werden die Zeitalter nach dem vorherigen Zeitalter bestimmt und beim Wechsel zu diesem Zeitalter sollten alle Drachen ausgestorben sein, somit ist das aktuelle Zeitalter das "Dragon Age" oder Zeitalter der Drachen


----------



## Konov (15. April 2011)

Ich spiel momentan je nach Zeit und Laune Battlefield Play4Free, Company of Heroes und World of Tanks.
Da ja nun Gobal Agenda scheinbar auch Free2Play sein soll, wollte ich mir das auch demnächst mal anschauen, weiß aber nicht ob ich die Zeit dafür finde. ^^


----------



## Morwenth (15. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hmm war Duke Nukem wirklich so viel anders? Man hatte nicht wirklich viele Möglichkeiten, einen Level abzuschließen. Es gab immer ein gewisses Schema. Was bleibt dann noch? Dicke Wummen, nackte Frauen und Macho-Sprüche. Ob das heutzutage noch ein Renner wird, ist echt ne schwierige Frage.




Beim Duke freue ich mich auf die selbstironische Aufbereitung der Klischees und das Spielen mit ihnen, das Schöne ist ja, dass sich DN selbst nicht ernst nimmt.^^ Und was zieht, ist der Retro-Charakter.

bis auf das würd ich dir ansonsten absolut recht geben. 

Habe auch gerade Dragon Age 2 gezockt, zwischendurch greif ich aber zu ein paar Klassikern, auf deren Fortsetzung ich warte... Staub von Ocarina of Time und Dungeon Siege geblasen und Spaß gehabt. Aber ob Skyward Sword dieses Jahr noch rauskommt, da hab ich so meine Zweifel. Und beim Duke rechne ich ja fast schon mit einer weiteren Versptäung!


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2011)

Ab 18.00 Uhr zocke ich Portal 2 *g*


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ab 18.00 Uhr zocke ich Portal 2 *g*



WTF?  Dachte am 21. kommts raus??

BTW Ich zock grad CoD BO


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> WTF? Dachte am 21. kommts raus??



Hmmm... nä 

Valve spielt mit einigen Indie-Entwicklern seit dem 1. April eine große Schnitzeljagd. Und heute um 18.00 Uhr läuft ein Countdown aus, welcher wohl dazu dient, dass Portal 2 auf Steam dann spielbar ist.


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2011)

Seit heute wieder einmal Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines 

Heute Abend werden dann erst mal die ganzen Fanpatches installiert


----------



## Landerson (15. April 2011)

Heroes of Might and Magic V - und ploetzlich ist es wieder 2 Uhr nachts, und das unter der Woche!


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2011)

"Finde den Fehler in der Sortierungsroutine von Sphinx"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landerson (15. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> "Finde den Fehler in der Sortierungsroutine von Sphinx"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hoffe die Graphic ist wenigstens gut


----------



## iShock (15. April 2011)

Razyl ich hoffe du hast recht.... weil dann kann ich heut abend ja auch schon Portal 2 zocken *_*


----------



## Laxera (15. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Seit heute wieder einmal Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines
> 
> Heute Abend werden dann erst mal die ganzen Fanpatches installiert



JUUUUUHUUU  - noch einer der des game mag  (hab das jetzt schon 5 mal durch und 20 mal oder öfter zwischendrin (seit es das gibt eben) gespielt und ich mag es (währe schön wenn es mehr davon - oder zumindest ähnliches - gäbe....aber iwi gibt es zwar haufen literatur (von twilight bis zum guten alten dracula von stoker), filme (von twilight bis nosferatu) und serien (buffy bis ...ach wie hieß die ganz neue vamp-serie doch gleich?) aber games? - fehlanzeige, was schade ist, vor allem:

verkaufen würden solche games sich sicher, wenn man sie gut macht  (ich meine twilight ging ja auch raus wie heißer tee bei minus 20 grad  )

so was zock ich denn nun....muss mich entscheiden zwischen: Assassins Creed: Brotherhood und Crysis 2  - glaub aber es wird brotherhood (will endlichen diesen tunnel borgia-captain killen und wenn ich - assassin untypisch - nen "frontal assault" machen muss 

mfg LAX


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2011)

Gnaaah, verdammtes Valve D:


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

Assassin´s Creed


----------



## Sabito (15. April 2011)

Ich schaue mal wieder bei Assassins Creed: Brotherhood rein und vll suche ich mir eine gute Stelle und veranstalte ein Blutbad unter den Stadtwachen.... muhahaha..... leider geht das bei ACh nicht mehr so gut wie in AC oder AC2. -.-


----------



## Tilbie (15. April 2011)

Minecraft


----------



## iShock (15. April 2011)

war wohl nix mit portal 2 x(


und Team Fortress 2 hängt das Update Fuuuuuuuu 


Edit alle meine Steamspiele gehen nicht.... Doppel Fuuuuuuu


----------



## Reflox (16. April 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> war wohl nix mit portal 2 x(
> 
> 
> und Team Fortress 2 hängt das Update Fuuuuuuuu
> ...



Tja, ich darf alle nochmals installieren und darf sie nochmals druchspielen, weil Steam rumgespackt hat und ich es neu installieren musste. -_-


----------



## Laxera (16. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich schaue mal wieder bei Assassins Creed: Brotherhood rein und vll suche ich mir eine gute Stelle und veranstalte ein Blutbad unter den Stadtwachen.... muhahaha..... leider geht das bei ACh nicht mehr so gut wie in AC oder AC2. -.-



doch tut es, sogar leichter als mit AC2  ich sag nur: ARROW STORM  (hinstellen, assassinen rufen, show genießen  - wobei es oft hilfreicher ist, wenn man doch die assassinen selbst ruft, anstatt den storm zu nutzen...ich ärger mich im moment nur, das ich keine borgia tower mehr anzünden kann (die die es noch gibt sind hinter "memory barrieren" ....genauso wie ich keine romulus gräber mehr finde, weil es mit denen ähnlich wie mit den türmen ist....noch dazu fehlen mir für die shop quests sachen und ich find die einfach net (hab schon alle kisten etc. durch schatzkarten umgegraben und meine assassinen (die immer noch net max lvl haben *GRML*) ausgeschickt um aufträge zu erledigen wo es dinge für gibt 

mfg LAX
ps: naja spiele trotzdem jetzt dann ne runde brotherhood 
pps: gut das ich aktuell nix von "ventil" habe und deshalb auch kein "dampf" benötige


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habs mir mal gegönnt


----------



## Dropz (16. April 2011)

sc2


----------



## Sabito (16. April 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> doch tut es, sogar leichter als mit AC2  ich sag nur: ARROW STORM  (hinstellen, assassinen rufen, show genießen  - wobei es oft hilfreicher ist, wenn man doch die assassinen selbst ruft, anstatt den storm zu nutzen...ich ärger mich im moment nur, das ich keine borgia tower mehr anzünden kann (die die es noch gibt sind hinter "memory barrieren" ....genauso wie ich keine romulus gräber mehr finde, weil es mit denen ähnlich wie mit den türmen ist....noch dazu fehlen mir für die shop quests sachen und ich find die einfach net (hab schon alle kisten etc. durch schatzkarten umgegraben und meine assassinen (die immer noch net max lvl haben *GRML*) ausgeschickt um aufträge zu erledigen wo es dinge für gibt
> 
> mfg LAX
> ps: naja spiele trotzdem jetzt dann ne runde brotherhood
> pps: gut das ich aktuell nix von "ventil" habe und deshalb auch kein "dampf" benötige



Aus dem Blutbad ist ein Massaker geworden, habe 15 vs 1 mit Faust, kaputter Rüstung und einem Leben besiegt, ein paar Bogenschützen mit geworfenen Zweihandwaffen gekillt und in Sperrgebieten sämtliche Wachen zusammengezogen und alle krepieren lassen.^^


----------



## dd2ren (16. April 2011)

Starcraft 2 und ab und zu diverse Offline-Spiele

auf mmorpg´s habe ich keinen Bock mehr


----------



## ink0gnito (16. April 2011)

WoW, AC BH und gleich mal das 1x LoL anzocken.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. April 2011)

Hm hab einen Monat wieder WoW gespielt, aber das genügt auch wieder. Kann mich echt nicht für Raids aufraffen.. Farmen müssen, um dann nach Termin farmen zu dürfen. LoL würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren, aber weiss nich obs mir wirklich Spaß macht und ich spare ja für nen neuen Rechner.


----------



## mastergamer (16. April 2011)

Assassins Creed 2 - Verdammt cool das Spiel!


----------



## ink0gnito (16. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hm hab einen Monat wieder WoW gespielt, aber das genügt auch wieder. Kann mich echt nicht für Raids aufraffen.. Farmen müssen, um dann nach Termin farmen zu dürfen. LoL würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren, aber weiss nich obs mir wirklich Spaß macht und ich spare ja für nen neuen Rechner.



Da LoL nichts kostet, und man sich die Champions auch über Ingame Währung kaufen kann, und es jede Woche neue Gratis Chars gibt, ist das mitm neuen PC kein Thema


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. April 2011)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Da LoL nichts kostet, und man sich die Champions auch über Ingame Währung kaufen kann, und es jede Woche neue Gratis Chars gibt, ist das mitm neuen PC kein Thema



Ist doch so, dass die Beta kostenpflichtig ist und dafür das Spiel dann für die Vorkäufer kostenlos.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (16. April 2011)

Leute ich wollte euch nur mitteilen das ich zurzeit wieder einmal Wixxbox 360 GTA 4 Mp Daddel. Muss sagen geilste Spiel Ever !


----------



## cell81469 (16. April 2011)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Assassins Creed 2 - Verdammt cool das Spiel!



Amen Bruder^^

Aber Brotherhood is auch nicht übel^^ der MP is ziemlich genial solang man nicht solche Spasten hat als gegner die nur wissen wie man Sprintet aber keinen plan haben wie man richtig spielt sowas^^


----------



## keilexander (16. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist doch so, dass die Beta kostenpflichtig ist und dafür das Spiel dann für die Vorkäufer kostenlos.




ähm ich glaube du vertauscht LoL mit minecraft... Die Minecraft Beta ist kostenplichtig aber dann für die Vorkäufer gratis aber LoL ist nicht mehr in der Beta oder irre ich mich?


----------



## ink0gnito (16. April 2011)

Reden wir vom selben LoL aka. League of Legends?
Denn das ist seit "Langer" Zeit aus der Beta raus, und ist nun KEINE Beta mehr.
Es Kostet NICHTS, ausser man will sich eben Sofort die Champions holen, dann braucht man die Riot Points, ansonsten, einfach wie schon bei Bloodline Champions der Fall ist, Spielen und Spielen, dann über Ingame Währung die Champions kaufen.

@Keilexander

Stimmt, er müsste Minecraft meinen, denn da musste man sich die Beta Kaufen (:


----------



## keilexander (16. April 2011)

Und ich spiele momentan Dragon Age 2 zum 2t. mal durch für die letzten Erfolge und nebenbei Mass Effect 2 da es bei Da2 gratis dazu gab.


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist doch so, dass die Beta kostenpflichtig ist und dafür das Spiel dann für die Vorkäufer kostenlos.



Minecraft =/= League of Legends


----------



## Alux (16. April 2011)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Starcraft 2 und ab und zu diverse Offline-Spiele
> 
> auf mmorpg´s habe ich keinen Bock mehr



ich kann dich verstehen


----------



## Konov (16. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ich kann dich verstehen



Tja das Thema MMO ist halt irgendwann auch ausgelutscht... vorallem wenns vom Prinzip her doch irgendwie immer das gleiche ist.


----------



## ink0gnito (16. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Tja das Thema MMO ist halt irgendwann auch ausgelutscht... vorallem wenns vom Prinzip her doch irgendwie immer das gleiche ist.



Deswegen habe ich Große Hoffnungen in GW2 gesetzt, ich hoffe das Beste.Aber klar, ist halt Überwiegend für die PvP Fraktion gedacht, wer damit wenig anfangen kann, wird mit GW 2 sicher nicht Warm.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. April 2011)

Okey hab Leage of Legends nun mal angetestet, macht schon eine Menge Spaß. Aber was bringt denn im Kern die 40 Euro-Version von Amazon?

Außerdem steht da ja unter "Champions", dass ein paar kostenlos spielbar sind. Wenn ich dann aber im Shop nach Skins für genau diese Champions gucke, steht da ich müsste die erst freischalten. Woran liegt das?


----------



## BlizzLord (17. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Okey hab Leage of Legends nun mal angetestet, macht schon eine Menge Spaß. Aber was bringt denn im Kern die 40 Euro-Version von Amazon?
> 
> Außerdem steht da ja unter "Champions", dass ein paar kostenlos spielbar sind. Wenn ich dann aber im Shop nach Skins für genau diese Champions gucke, steht da ich müsste die erst freischalten. Woran liegt das?



Die SKins sind optionale Inhalte.
(kein Vorteil außer um Weiber mit schicken Aussehen aufzureißen!)

Ansonsten spiele ich WoW, Minecraft, Dragon Age2!


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. April 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Die SKins sind optionale Inhalte.
> (kein Vorteil außer um Weiber mit schicken Aussehen aufzureißen!)
> 
> Ansonsten spiele ich WoW, Minecraft, Dragon Age2!



Ja schon klar, aber es geht ja darum, dass einige Champions kostenlos spielbar sind, aber wenn man dann nach Skins für die guckt, steht da man müsse die erst freischalten. Obwohl man sie doch schon spielen kann.


----------



## Lordcocain (17. April 2011)

Die champs die man umsonst spielen kann wechseln einmal pro woche.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. April 2011)

Dir gehören die Champs nicht. Du kannst quasi jede Woche ein paar Champions "ausleihen".


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. April 2011)

Ok, das erklärt alles. Danke.


----------



## Wayne o_O (17. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ok, das erklärt alles. Danke.



Naja, auch wenn du nen Champ kaufst, hast du nicht die dazugehörigen Skins, die musst du extra, per Riot points, sprich euronen freischalten.
halt ein Gimmick für leute die ihre Favorisierenden Champs mit neuem look haben wollen^^

Als tipp nenn ich ma die seite leaguecraft.com viele champ guides sowie skins, gemacht von der community (einfach mal googlen: how to install custom skins league of legends) oder sowas inner art

MfG Wayne


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JwzaQCT9Hdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kxr_5Q4GIo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## René93 (17. April 2011)

Final Fantasy 13 und nebenbei World of Tanks und CoD 7


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2011)

Ab morgen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das "1 Stunde mit..." auf Gameone.de hat irgendwie Lust auf mehr gemacht, wär mein erstes Wrestling-Game.


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Immernoch FF13.^^ Solangsam aber neigt sich der Spielspaß seinem Ende zu, bals das Game mit allen Optionalen Missionen durchgezockt.^^


----------



## Alcest (17. April 2011)

Dragon Quest 9 auf dem 3DS, auch wenn es nicht 3D ist ;D


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2011)

Alcest schrieb:


> Dragon Quest 9 auf dem 3DS, auch wenn es nicht 3D ist ;D



Wie ist der 3D-Effekt eigentlich so? Kopfschmerzig?


----------



## Lillyan (18. April 2011)

Dank Xashi gleich Magicka... woohoooo


----------



## Dominau (18. April 2011)

Magicka ist awesome! Viel spaß


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. April 2011)

League of Legends.

Macht sogar Spaß.
Dieser Eisvogel ballert mega. 
Wenn jemand bock hat mal zu zocken paar Runden mit Ts³ add meh:

Aizr


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ab morgen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WWE Allstars ist ein Gutes Beat em Up, jedoch mir keine 60€ Wert, da lege ich mehr Wert auf die "Realere" Simulation der SvR Reihe. 
Aber was ich davon (die Demo) gesehen/gespielt habe, hat einen späteren Kauf inne.

Was ich zurzeit Spiele....Ich hab Assassin´s Creed 1 endlich mal durchgespielt, Hintergrund hierfür ist, dass ich mir, Assassin´s Creed Brotherhood, bestellt habe und es bald ankommen dürfte. =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> WWE Allstars ist ein Gutes Beat em Up, jedoch mir keine 60€ Wert, da lege ich mehr Wert auf die "Realere" Simulation der SvR Reihe.
> Aber was ich davon (die Demo) gesehen/gespielt habe, hat einen späteren Kauf inne.
> 
> Was ich zurzeit Spiele....Ich hab Assassin´s Creed 1 endlich mal durchgespielt, Hintergrund hierfür ist, dass ich mir, Assassin´s Creed Brotherhood, bestellt habe und es bald ankommen dürfte. =)



Irgendwann musste mein Gamestop-Gutschein mal weg, und von den WWE Allstars werde ich mehr von haben als z.B. Black Ops oder Fallout NV. Aber das ist meine Meinung. 

Die Macken waren mir von Anfang an klar, kann die aber verkraften.


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Irgendwann musste mein Gamestop-Gutschein mal weg, und von den WWE Allstars werde ich mehr von haben als z.B. Black Ops oder Fallout NV. Aber das ist meine Meinung.
> 
> Die Macken waren mir von Anfang an klar, kann die aber verkraften.


Wert ist es alle mal, aber keine 60€ für mich.  Die Kombinationen sind toll (vorallem als Highflyer) was mich jedoch arg bei der Demo gestört hat, eine Waffe unterm Ring zu holen. Da ist das Gameplay so blöde dass man immer wieder in den Ring rennt und und man gefühlte 100 Versuche brauch bis man den Stuhl nun endlich hat.


----------



## hyakiss25 (18. April 2011)

Mario Party 8   für WII^^


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

hyakiss25 schrieb:


> Mario Party 8  für WII^^



Mario Party ist immernoch nicht Ausgelutscht? Mann...auf N64....dass waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Dominau (18. April 2011)

Mario Party wird NIE ausgelutscht sein !


----------



## LiangZhou (18. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




für XBox und LoL


----------



## Tilbie (18. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und Minecraft ^^


----------



## Arlox93 (18. April 2011)

Im Moment zock ich eigendlich nur 2 wirkliche Spiele.

Css (Counter Strike Source) back to ESL 
und natürlich der Klassiker LoL (League of Legends) wer mal bock hat zuzockn (Nur mit Skype!!!) einfach mal PM schreiben 

Vorher hab ich noch WoW gespielt aber nun seid 2 Wochen clean ( ENDLICH! )


----------



## Dracun (18. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Mario Party wird NIE ausgelutscht sein !


Aber sowat von /sign 

Ich zock zur Zeit Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines 

Ein fesselndes Spiel


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Mario Party wird NIE ausgelutscht sein !






Dracun schrieb:


> Aber sowat von /sign
> 
> Ich zock zur Zeit Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines
> 
> Ein fesselndes Spiel



Naja, ich find für die N64 wars am lustigsten. Seit es Mario Party auf der Wii gibt find ich es ehrlich gesagt nichtmehr so toll. LASST MICH NOSTALGISCH SEIN. :<<<<<


----------



## Dracun (18. April 2011)

Ich zock des nur uff der N64 
Uff der Wii hab i det garnet 

Ausserdem schaust du Signatur


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ich zock des nur uff der N64
> Uff der Wii hab i det garnet
> 
> Ausserdem schaust du Signatur



Ich Zocks auch nicht auf der Wii, ich hab nichtmal eine. Auf der N64 Zock ich es gerne, aber seit der Wii ist es, meiner Meinung nach, ausgelutscht. Die alten Teile sind aber NIE auselutscht.


----------



## Dominau (18. April 2011)

Find die neuen Mario Party Teile awesome.
Die alten sind natürlich auch super, aber nach Jahren wirds langweilig. Hab die ja schon in der Grundschule gespielt
bis zum geht nicht mehr..


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2011)

Meine Freundin hat Mario Kart auf ihrer Wii... naja ich sag mal es ist recht spaßig, aber immer nur zwei Rennen lang, dann wirds irgendwie fad. Ein einigermaßen geübter Spieler hat in 5 Stunden alle Strecken freigespielt.


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat Mario Kart auf ihrer Wii... naja ich sag mal es ist recht spaßig, aber immer nur zwei Rennen lang, dann wirds irgendwie fad. Ein einigermaßen geübter Spieler hat in 5 Stunden alle Strecken freigespielt.



Das Classic Classic Mario Kart auf der SNES (wars doch glaub ich) war damals Göttlich, dannach auf der N64 genauso Cool. Aber als es dann auf der Gamecube erschien wars mir dann doch zu viel nach ner Zeit. Wenn man ehrlich ist, ist es auf der Wii nur bessere Grafik, paar andere Chars und bisschen andere Specials. Aber man konnte mit einem Lenkrad schon damals so wie auf der Wii spielen. 
Der neuere Kram ala Mario kommt auf den neuen Konsolen so oder so nicht so toll rüber, hat einfach keinen Old School Charme. :<


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

ich bin grad bei Assassin´s Creed, gefällt mir sehr gut, weil man im Gegensatz zu AC2 und ACB mehr vor den Wachen in Acht nehmen muss und so alles ein wenig schwieriger ist
Leider sind aber kaum Wachen auf den Dächern


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat Mario Kart auf ihrer Wii... naja ich sag mal es ist recht spaßig, aber immer nur zwei Rennen lang, dann wirds irgendwie fad. Ein einigermaßen geübter Spieler hat in 5 Stunden alle Strecken freigespielt.



Ist auch eher für mind. 2 Spieler geeignet.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Das Classic Classic Mario Kart auf der SNES (wars doch glaub ich) war damals Göttlich, dannach auf der N64 genauso Cool. Aber als es dann auf der Gamecube erschien wars mir dann doch zu viel nach ner Zeit. Wenn man ehrlich ist, ist es auf der Wii nur bessere Grafik, paar andere Chars und bisschen andere Specials. Aber man konnte mit einem Lenkrad schon damals so wie auf der Wii spielen.
> Der neuere Kram ala Mario kommt auf den neuen Konsolen so oder so nicht so toll rüber, hat einfach keinen Old School Charme. :<



Ich glaube, das liegt einfach daran, dass das Spiel damals eben so toll war. Ich spiel auch gerne noch Super Mario Bros. auf dem uralt-Nintendo. Aber stell dir vor, du würdest das am PC spielen. Da würde man sich doch nur über fehlende Zwischenspeicherfunktion und fiese Spawnpoints aufregen.


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Der neuere Kram ala Mario kommt auf den neuen Konsolen so oder so nicht so toll rüber, hat einfach keinen Old School Charme. :<



Naja, meiner Meinung nach sind Super Mario Galaxy 1 und 2 die besten Mario-Spiele bis heute. Wunderhübsche Grafik gepaar mit massig Designinnovation und überragenden Gameplay &#9829;


----------



## Schrottinator (18. April 2011)

Galaxy 2 finde ich jetzt nicht so toll wie das erste. Und ich bin dafür, dass Bowser eines Tages mal eine feste Körpergröße hat. Von ein Kopf mehr als Mario bis Godzilla war schon alles dabei. Und ab morgen wird Portal 2 genossen. Ich muss mich nur zusammen reißen, wiel ich noch ein paar Assemblerprogramme machen muss. Was für ein schlechtes Timing XD


----------



## Edou (18. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das liegt einfach daran, dass das Spiel damals eben so toll war. Ich spiel auch gerne noch Super Mario Bros. auf dem uralt-Nintendo. Aber stell dir vor, du würdest das am PC spielen. Da würde man sich doch nur über fehlende Zwischenspeicherfunktion und fiese Spawnpoints aufregen.


Fiese Spawnpoints....

Zu Spawnpoints gibt es ne Dumme Geschichte, bzw etwas dass über das Wort denke, manchmal sogar sage.
In Battlefield(aber auch anderen Spielen), ich bin grade gestorben und denke mir "Ah bei dem werde ich jetzt geboren"....dann denk ich mir "WTF dass heißt SPAWNEN, SPAWNEN!"...dämlich ist...es passiert mir dennoch Ab und zu noch mal. Kommt auf den Tag an, war er Gut bin ich bei Spawnen, war er Schlecht....naja. 



Razyl schrieb:


> Naja, meiner Meinung nach sind Super Mario Galaxy 1 und 2 die besten Mario-Spiele bis heute. Wunderhübsche Grafik gepaar mit massig Designinnovation und überragenden Gameplay &#9829;



Zu den beiden Teilen kann ich nichts sagen. Was ich allerdings sagen kann: Klar wird das Gameplay besser, wir sind immerhin nichtmehr Neunzehnhundertschlagmichtot, sondern 2011 (bzw wann die beiden halt Rauskamen, 4-5 jahre vielleicht bei Teil 1). Und die Alten waren sicherlich nicht ohne Fehler, dennoch fehlt mir bei vielen (nicht bei Allen) der Charme. Grad wenn es solche Kopien wie Mario Kart bzw Mario Party sind wovon es schon gefühlte drölf teile gibt. Super Mario Galaxy Unterscheidet sich zu Super Mario 64 nun auch etwas mehr.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. April 2011)

SuperSmashBrothersBrawl!


----------



## Meriane (18. April 2011)

Black Mirror 2


----------



## Raffzahl (18. April 2011)

Achja Mario Party 1... Die Minispiele waren so geil im Vergleich zu denen vom 8. Teil meiner Meinung nach.

Zur Zeit spiele ich LoL und Pokemon Weiß. Echt schwer, ein Pokemon mit guten DV's und Wesen zu erwischen. Und dann auch noch gut EV's zu verteilen...


----------



## iShock (19. April 2011)

so heut abend half life 2 episode two beendet.... und jetzt darf wieder auf den nächsten teil gewartet werden Q_Q


naja Download für Portal 2 läuft grad, wird hoffe ich noch ne Zeit lang als Ersatz reichen x))


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2011)

PORTAL 2 - endlich! :S


----------



## Dominau (19. April 2011)

Du wolltest um 8 aufstehn!
nicht um 7...


----------



## WhiteSeb (19. April 2011)

Bin auf Arbeit, aber wenn ich heim komm endlich
PORTAL 2!!!! 

Und ich Quäl mich grad bei HL² EP2 mit dem Gartenzwerg-Erfolg rum -.-
Kann mir wer sagen, wie ich den gescheit ins Auto klemmen kann?
Ich weis nur, dass ich ihn mit dem Gravitron durch die Heckscheibe durch schieben muss, dann verhakt er sich als ma, aber er löst sich zu leicht -.-

Ausserdem häng ich noch an Spiderman Universe, sehr cool ^^

Aber der scheiss Gartenzwerg -.-
xD


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Du wolltest um 8 aufstehn!
> nicht um 7...



Ja, aber Portal 2 ist früher erschienen 

Und es ist GÖTTLICH :'D


----------



## WhiteSeb (19. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, aber Portal 2 ist früher erschienen
> 
> Und es ist GÖTTLICH :'D




Bloß nich spoilern jetzt.
Ich flehe dich an xD

Kann mir lieber wer nen Tipp wegen dem scheiss Gartenzwerg geben? ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (19. April 2011)

hab mir mal magicka geholt und grad mal 43 min gespielt und schon den "über 9000" erfolg


----------



## Tilbie (19. April 2011)

Minecraft &#9829;


----------



## Berserkius (19. April 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Black Mirror 2




Hab den ersten gezockt und war begeistert. Ist der zweite Teil genauso anspruchsvoll??


ps: glaube ein dritten Teil soll es auch geben

Aso hier 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j8mQNTQCSaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


gruselig. Musste ich mal wieder rauskramen
Grüßle


----------



## iShock (20. April 2011)

wie einige andere auch Portal 2 x)


grad mit dem Singleplayer fertig einfach nur geil :-D


----------



## MisterSchattenmacker (20. April 2011)

Im Moment Minecraft 
und eventuell, wenn das Internet mal wieder seine 5 Minuten hat, Klassiker wie z.B Kingdom Hearts oder die 2D teile von Castlevania


----------



## Dominau (20. April 2011)

Ich werde jetzt mal League of Legends testen.
Habs in der Beta gespielt, gefiel mir aber nicht so. Aber irgendwas muss es doch geben was
alle an dieses Spiel so fesselt :>
Außerdem find ich Dota super. Dann sollte mir das ja auch etwas spaß machen...
Brauche einfach ein neues Spiel für die Ferien das ich suchten kann


----------



## Edou (20. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt mal League of Legends testen.
> Habs in der Beta gespielt, gefiel mir aber nicht so. Aber irgendwas muss es doch geben was
> alle an dieses Spiel so fesselt :>
> Außerdem find ich Dota super. Dann sollte mir das ja auch etwas spaß machen...
> Brauche einfach ein neues Spiel für die Ferien das ich suchten kann



Komm nach Mannheim in den Ferien, am besten am Samstag! Konzert!111111 :<

Erm ich Spiele atm Fifa11 oder Battlefield Bad Company 2...selten Crysis 2...der Multiplayer ist Ok aber manchmal einfach langweilig. UND ICH WARTE IMMERNOCH AUF ASSASSIN`S CREED BROTHERHOOD. :<<<<<


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2011)

Portal 2 - Mir fehlt noch etwas im Singleplayer. Koop ist durch und es war einfach nur toll. Warum kann nicht jedes Spiel so verdammt bugfrei sein wie Portal? D:


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2011)

Ist Portal 2 eigentlich wie das 1er so ein Rätselspiel ohne Schusswaffen, oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen? Also ich hab das Original auch nur kurz mal auf ner LAN gesehen.


----------



## WhiteSeb (20. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist Portal 2 eigentlich wie das 1er so ein Rätselspiel ohne Schusswaffen, oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen? Also ich hab das Original auch nur kurz mal auf ner LAN gesehen.




Jop, wieder nur die Portalkanone.
Allerdings viele neue Rätsel-Features und einfach ne sau geile Story (bitte nix spoilern, bin noch nic durch ^^)




Und mir fällt grad was ein, an alle, die Portal 2 bei Amazon oder sonst wo vorbestellt haben:
Ich habe den Code für die Bonus Skins per Mail bekommen, habe den Code bei steam aktiviert und irgendwas wurde installiert.
Nur kann ich ingame, da, wo ich meine Roboter Konfiguriere, keine andren Skins wählen.
Wie aktiviere ich die jetzt ingame?


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2011)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Jop, wieder nur die Portalkanone.
> Allerdings viele neue Rätsel-Features und einfach ne sau geile Story (bitte nix spoilern, bin noch nic durch ^^)
> 
> 
> ...



Die Dinger sollten im Inventar gelandet sein. Zumindest habe ich nach Abschluss der Koop-Kampagne nen komischen Wimpel bekommen für meinen P-Body


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. April 2011)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige hier den Portal völlig kalt lässt  ?


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2011)

_<- Same here :-O

Ich spiel mal wieder LoL._


----------



## H2OTest (20. April 2011)

ich spiel auch grad lol


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2011)

Hatte eben. 2 Spiele verloren, damit ist genug für mein Selbstbewusstsein getan.


----------



## Laxera (20. April 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige hier den Portal völlig kalt lässt  ?



nein, sicher nicht (finde allein schon den gedanken daran langweilig...ich weiß nicht, mit ner "waffe" die nur portale erzeugt durch level rennen ohne sinn und verstand kann doch net wirklich fun machen.....)

naja was spiele ich?

immer noch Assassins Creed: Brotherhood - ach ja @den der es noch net hat: warum net, ich hatte es 1 tag nach bestellung bei amazon in händen (für PC nat - mag keine konsolen (deshalb tu ich mich bei ACB auch manchmal hart, wenn ich z.B. iwo oben stehe/sitze und die kamera net kontrollieren kann, weil das bei der konsole da eben halt so ist (das ist dann eben auf PC leider auch so) oder ich geradeaus wo rüber springen will, aber ausnahmsweise für gerade aus nach rechts oder links drücken müsste, was einfach net logisch ist 

mfg LAX
ps: weiß jemand warum die sich da net mehr mühe geben mit anpassen an den PC, denn machmal (in oben genannten situationen z.B.) ist es schon echt schlampig, denn bei jedem "normalen" spiel am PC mit freier kamera geht das auch in kleinsten räumen ohne probleme


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2011)

Eine Portierung mit vernünftiger Steuerung dauert doch ewig und sie bekommen keinen Cent mehr dafür, im Vergleich zur PS-Version sogar weniger. Warum sollen sie da so viel Mühe reinstecken?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. April 2011)

Portal 2. 
Teil 1 war geil.
Mal schauen wie die Geschichte weitergeht.

Und dannach weiter League of Legends Punkte für meinen Kryo - Phönix farmen.


----------



## WhiteSeb (20. April 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> nein, sicher nicht (finde allein schon den gedanken daran langweilig...ich weiß nicht, mit ner "waffe" die nur portale erzeugt durch level rennen ohne sinn und verstand kann doch net wirklich fun machen.....)
> 
> naja was spiele ich?
> 
> ...





Du sagst, du kannst es dir nich vorstellen.
Wie wärs dann mit testen? ^^
Musst es ja nich gleich kaufen, aber vll. kennst ja wen, der es hat oder vll. gibts ne Demo.

Es geht halt mehr um die (in Portal 2 teilweise richtig knackigen) Rätsel, es macht einfach Spaß, irgendwo runter in ein Portal zu springen und aus dem andren Portal raus durch den ganzen Raum zu segeln ^^

Und das wichtigste, was eigentlich den Charm von Portal ausmacht sind die Story und dieser geniale Humor, wenn man sich durchgehend dumme Kommentare von Glados, Wheetly und Cave Johnson anhören darf.

Also bevor man sagt "Mit ner Waffe ohne Sinn und Verstand rum rennen macht keinen Spaß" lieber dran denken:
Das kannst bei GTA oder andren Spielen machen, bei Portal musst scho denken und hast auch schön was zum lachen 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Meriane (20. April 2011)

Tikif schrieb:


> Hab den ersten gezockt und war begeistert. Ist der zweite Teil genauso anspruchsvoll??
> 
> 
> ps: glaube ein dritten Teil soll es auch geben



Bin jetzt mit dem 2. Teil durch, habe den 1. allerdings nie gespielt.

Auf jeden Fall war das Spiel klasse, vor allem die Story hat mir gut gefallen. Die Rätsel sind alle gut lösbar, nichts allzu schweres bei. Ich freu mich jetzt darauf mit dem 3. Teil anzufangen


----------



## BlizzLord (20. April 2011)

Portal 2

Das Spiel ist einfach genial. :>
Der Humor ist klasse. 
Die Rätsel sind gut machbar mit etwas nachdenken.


----------



## Niklasx (20. April 2011)

seit 2 tagen wieder wow 
bisher aber nur wotlk, da ich noch net das lvl für cata  hab 
naja..ein paar tage noch, dann gehts da auch los 
geht ja alles fix jez da mitm lvln :>


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> (finde allein schon den gedanken daran langweilig...ich weiß nicht, mit ner "waffe" die nur portale erzeugt durch level rennen ohne sinn und verstand kann doch net wirklich fun machen.....)



Du kennst Portal nicht wirklich, oder?

Portal und Portal 2 verlangen etwas mehr Verstand, als so manch ein anderer Spieletitel der letzten paar Jahre. Abgesehen davon, dass es nicht nur mit der Portal-Kanone vorwärts geht, sondern auch mit weiteren Features, etwa Lasern, Gel-Arten, Lichtbrücken, Traktorstrahlen etc. Daraus ergibt sich ein komplexes und spaßiges Spiel, dass jeden Nahost-Kriegs-Shooter locker in den Schatten stellt


----------



## Laxera (20. April 2011)

^^ rätsel, schon wieder was das ich zu vermeiden suche (wenn ich zocke, dann will ich net rätseln (d.h. mir geht es um action, wenn ich spiele oder um strategie (nicht runden strategie!) aber net rätsel lösen), wenn ich das will kauf ich mir rätsel-heftchen bzw. sudoku zeugs  )

so, weiter gehts mit assassins creed: brotherhood  (sequenz 9 in angriff nehmen, nachdem ich jetzt die rüstung von brutus habe, die zwar schon iwi gut aussieht, aber die assassinen rüssi aus teil 2 (die schwarze von altair) sah besser aus  - vor allem stört mich das viele rot, viel zu auffällig (mochte sogar meine selber gefärbte rüssi (blau (extremst dunkel d.h. schwarz-blau) mit gold-rand) lieber...

mfg LAX


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

Dantes Inferno, hehe schon lustig wenn ich mit der Sense vom guten alten Tod und nem heiligen Kreuz die Hölle unsicher mach


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2011)

So, Portal 2 einmal im Singleplayer und zweimal im Coop durch und es bleibt mir noch eins zu sagen:

Man muss sich einfach vor Valve verneigen. Ein bugfreies Spiel, eine Story um ein Rätselspiel gestrickt, die sogar noch gut ist und nebenbei das Spiel von einer kurzen Episode zu einem Vollpreistitel verwandelt und stilvoll weiterentwickelt. Einfach nur grandios &#9829;


----------



## Konov (20. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> PORTAL 2 - endlich! :S





Razyl schrieb:


> So, Portal 2 einmal im Singleplayer und zweimal im Coop durch [...]




Na soviel Langzeitmotivation scheint das Game aber net zu haben wenn du es innerhalb eines Tages in 2 Spielmodi durchzockst


----------



## iShock (20. April 2011)

joa hoffe es werden noch "Hardmodes" nachgeliefert, so wie es sie in Portal 1 gab x) wäre echt nice


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na soviel Langzeitmotivation scheint das Game aber net zu haben wenn du es innerhalb eines Tages in 2 Spielmodi durchzockst



Es ist nen Ego-Shooter mit Rätseln - da bin ich mit 15 Stunden Spielzeit in unserer heutigen Zeit recht froh. CoD dauerte nur 6h und war nicht annähernd so spaßig :S


----------



## Konov (21. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist nen Ego-Shooter mit Rätseln - da bin ich mit 15 Stunden Spielzeit in unserer heutigen Zeit recht froh. CoD dauerte nur 6h und war nicht annähernd so spaßig :S



Stimmt, wenn ich da an die Uralt Call of Dutys denke... war zwar super gemacht aber echt kurz...


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. April 2011)

Grad noch mal Akinator gespielt, ZAM findet man tatsächlich. 146 mal gespielt.


----------



## Edou (21. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Grad noch mal Akinator gespielt, ZAM findet man tatsächlich. 146 mal gespielt.


Ahaha, genial. ^^


Ich habe gestern den ganzen Tag (ab ~13Uhr - 0:12) Assassins Creed Brotherhood im Singleplayer gezockt, ich liebe dieses *peep* *peep* *peeeeeeeeep* geniale Spiel! O_o. Die Story ist einfach Klasse, Geschäfte renovieren, Geld Kassieren...einfach genial. Wenn ich den SP durch hab, wage ich mich an den MP.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. April 2011)

WWE Allstars.

Joa, ist ganz nett für zwischendurch. Der SP ist nicht wirklich der Oberhammer. Im "Fantasy Warfare" treten Superstars der heutigen Zeit gegen Legenden an um herauszufinden, wer z.B der größte Riese (Andre the Giant vs Big Show), der stärkste Krieger (Celtic Warrior vs Ultimate Warrior) oder wer Mr. Wrestlemania ist (man kann sich denken wer gegen wen fightet  ). Jedes Match wird mit einem kleinen Introvideo eingeleitet, dass die einzelnen Akteure kurz beschreibt bzw ihre Fähigkeiten. Alles natürlich mit echten Bildern. Nach dem Match schaltet sich automatisch der nächste Kampf frei, ab und zu auch eine Figur.


Beim "Path of Champion" kann man sozusagen 3 "Pfade" wählen. Darunter den der Legende (Undertaker), des Superstars (Randy Orton) oder des Tag Teams (Gen. X). Man sucht sich ne Figur aus und kämpft halt 10 Matches, bis man zu den eben genannten Personen gelangt zum letzten Fight. Die Umgebung variiert da zwischen Raw, Smackdown und zuletzt Wrestlemania. Selten kämpft man auch mal im Steel Cage. Auch hier werden vor dem ersten Match kleine Intros mit den jeweiligen Stars/Legenden gezeigt, allerdings mit Gameplaygrafik. Die Stimmen sind 100% Original, selbst die von Paul Bearer. 

Ansonsten kann man dann halt noch 1 gegen 1 Spielen mit verschiedenen Modi. Steel Cage, Extrem Rules, Fatal 4 Way, Tripple Threat, Handicap.. natürlich auch Tag Team oder  Elimination.

MP wurde noch nicht getestet, auch hab ich mir noch keinen Superstar erstellt. Insgesamt bin ich aber zufrieden, hätte bloß alles ein wenig "inhaltiger" sein können.


----------



## hyakiss25 (22. April 2011)

Crysis 2 ein hammer game


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ahaha, genial. ^^
> 
> 
> Ich habe gestern den ganzen Tag (ab ~13Uhr - 0:12) Assassins Creed Brotherhood im Singleplayer gezockt, ich liebe dieses *peep* *peep* *peeeeeeeeep* geniale Spiel! O_o. Die Story ist einfach Klasse, Geschäfte renovieren, Geld Kassieren...einfach genial. Wenn ich den SP durch hab, wage ich mich an den MP.



ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf den SP. Denn 30 Minuten vor dem Ende bekommt Steam einen Fehler --> Neuinstallieren und Neu durch spielen, und darauf habe ich keinen Bock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon viel zulange aufgeschoben


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2011)

Wie lange halte ich das aus ohne druchzudrehn?

Nyancat is awesome!


----------



## LiangZhou (22. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Portal in Vorfreude auf den nachfolger ^_^

Außerwem überleg ich grad ob ich in LoL Nocturne oder Caitlyn kaufen soll


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Ich spiele jetzt "Suche nach einem würdigen Avatar für das Buffedforum".^^


----------



## ink0gnito (22. April 2011)

*******, und WoW.

Die Nyan Katze ist echt Nice, hab nu 1h hinter mir : D


----------



## ink0gnito (22. April 2011)

Kein Edit, da Moderator:

LOL!

Wollte PORTAL 2 schreiben, nicht Post.. 2 ihr wisst schon, bring die beiden Namen ständig durcheinander, sry  :>


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wie lange halte ich das aus ohne druchzudrehn?
> 
> Nyancat is awesome!



Je länger ich mir das anhöre, desto besser gefällt mir das "Lied", bin schon bei über 1 Std und ich will garnicht aufhören.^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. April 2011)

GTA Ballad of Gay Tony "Yeeaaahhh Drive-by-Shooting"


----------



## Gazeran (22. April 2011)

portal 2 was sonst!?

bin im weltraum.
WELTRAAAAAAAAAAUM!
bin im weltraum.


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2011)

Age of Empires Online - Ganz nett, aber die Grafik passt nicht zu AoE.
Portal 2 - Achievementjagd!
Borderlands - ich brauch bessere Waffen


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. April 2011)

Mal eben eine kurze Runde LoL.


----------



## Konov (22. April 2011)

Hab grad mal Global Agenda angezockt weils ja jetzt F2play ist, aber muss sagen dass es mir nicht sooo gut gefällt.
Die Grafik ist nett, in einer Stadt ruckelts aber irgendwie nicht gerade wenig und das trotz GTX460 und 955er CPU. In anderen aktuellen Spielen habe ich jedenfalls keine Ruckler... vllt ist es scheiße programmiert, man weiß es nicht.

Die Ballerei ist zwar ganz nett, aber irgendwie auch etwas stupide. Das Spiel wirkt insgesamt nicht so stimmig auf mich.


----------



## Deadeye-Jed (22. April 2011)

Mass Effect 2 auf PS3 durch (Echt nervig mit den Ladezeiten) und Crysis 2 auf PC durch.
Nebenbei zock ich noch Rift und ein bissen CoD BO Auf PS3.


----------



## iShock (22. April 2011)

gleich mal wieder ne runde tf2 x)


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

Gerade bei Rift ausgelogt. Vielleicht gleich noch etwas GTA


----------



## hyakiss25 (23. April 2011)

Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Spiele mal wieder Takatis.^^


----------



## LiangZhou (23. April 2011)

Homefront, LoL, TombRaider Underworld, RedDeadRedemption, Portal, GTAIV Episodes of Liberty City


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

Monkey Island 1


----------



## Schrottinator (24. April 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Homefront, LoL, TombRaider Underworld, RedDeadRedemption, Portal, GTAIV Episodes of Liberty City


Und das alles gleichzeitg!


----------



## Aventhor (24. April 2011)

World of Warcraft und World of Tanks. ^^


----------



## Konov (24. April 2011)

Aventhor schrieb:


> World of Warcraft und World of Tanks. ^^



Dito, World of Tanks mal wieder. 
Geht aber schleppend voran.


----------



## Asayur (24. April 2011)

Ich bin sowas von Mainstream xD

Portal 2

Singleplayer und Co Op muss ein wenig warten, den spiel ich aktuell mit meiner Freundin durch ^^


So ein abartig geniales Spiel! *gg*


----------



## LiangZhou (24. April 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und das alles gleichzeitg!





Aber natürlich ;D

Wobei rgad kein LoL weild ei Server wieder mcuken .x


----------



## painschkes (24. April 2011)

_Hm - konnte bis jetzt noch gut spielen? :-]_


----------



## Dominau (25. April 2011)

Portal 2


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (25. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. April 2011)

Kommt es eigentlich nur mit so vor oder war Portal wirklich einiges schwerer als Portal 2?


----------



## LiangZhou (25. April 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Aber natürlich ;D
> 
> Wobei rgad kein LoL weild ei Server wieder mcuken .x





Whoa, ich gut gedeutscht



@Painschkes

Ich bin die ganze Zeit aussem Netz geflogen während ich in einer Warteschlange saß


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. April 2011)

Portal 2...what else?


----------



## Edou (26. April 2011)

Hab mir grade Medal of Honor und Brütal Legend gekauft, die werd ich jetzt auch Spielen. <3333


----------



## Asayur (26. April 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kommt es eigentlich nur mit so vor oder war Portal wirklich einiges schwerer als Portal 2?



Kommt mir auch so vor, vermutlich wegen den Stellen im einser wo du während des Fluges noch dein Portal umsetzen musstest.


----------



## Tilbie (26. April 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Kommt mir auch so vor, vermutlich wegen den Stellen im einser wo du während des Fluges noch dein Portal umsetzen musstest.



Hab Portal 2 zwar noch nicht gespielt, kann aber sein das vieles aus Portal 1 einfach schon beknnt ust und man weiss wie man was angehen muss.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2011)

Nicht ganz, da es neue Elemente gibt. Und das Grundprinzip ist nicht zu komplex für Neueinsteiger.


----------



## iShock (27. April 2011)

naja portal 1 im Normalen Modus fand ich nicht wirklich schwerer, die Fortgeschrittenen Level + Herausforderungen schon eher (aber gibt ja im Moment nur 1 Schwierigkeitsgrad für P2


----------



## ego1899 (27. April 2011)

Schließe mich da voll und ganz an mit Portal 2...

Spiel im Moment nur den Co-Op und der hat es bei den späteren Kapiteln schon in sich. Kann allerdings nich wirklich beurteilen ob P2 jetzt einfacher, oder schwerer is als P1, da ich den ersten nur angespielt habe.

Aber der Co-Op macht echt richtig viel Laune. Eeeeeendlich mal was anderes, nich immer Pew Pew und so.
Bin echt begeistert, kann ich auch nur jedem empfehlen...
(Betrunken allerdings unspielbar ^^ )


----------



## kwiss (27. April 2011)

LoL, Mw2 und CSS


----------



## Ogil (27. April 2011)

ArmA II - und ich frag mich grade, warum ich nach dem tollen ersten "Operation Flashpoint" nicht laengst ArmA ausprobiert habe, sondern mich mit 0815 Arcade-Shit-Shootern abgegeben habe. Klar mag es ab und an Bugs geben - aber wenn man riesige Karten mit selbst agierender AI hat, dann ist das auch irgendwie wahrscheinlicher im Vergleich zu 5m-Schlauchlevels mit spielerzentrierten Skripts.


----------



## Asayur (27. April 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Hab Portal 2 zwar noch nicht gespielt, kann aber sein das vieles aus Portal 1 einfach schon beknnt ust und man weiss wie man was angehen muss.



Es stimmt schon, dass für einen Portal Anfänger das 2er sicher um einiges schwieriger ist, als das 1er, die neuen Mechaniken sind auch richtige Kopfnüsse zum Teil, aber
wie gesagt, der Hauptgrund, dass einiges leichter geworden ist, ist dass nicht mehr Selbstständig aus dem "ewigen Fall" oder während des Fluges (zumindest nicht in dem Umfang wie im
einser, wo du in ein Portal springst, rauskommst und während des Fluges punktgenau eines unter dich setzen musst), die Rätsel an sich sind aber eigentlich (gerade und vorallem im Co Op *gg*)
recht knackig, dadurch, dass man das einser aber kennt, fängt man sehr schnell an um Ecken bzw. durch Portale zu denken ^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (27. April 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Hab mir grade Medal of Honor und Brütal Legend gekauft, die werd ich jetzt auch Spielen. <3333



Brütal Legend geiles Spiel


----------



## Tilbie (27. April 2011)

Ich spiel gleich Assasins Creed II


----------



## Laz0rgun (27. April 2011)

Ist es normal, dass ich den Portal 2 SP nach nur 5 Stunden durchgespielt habe? Da hatte ich aber auf mehr gehofft. 
CO-Op ist auch keine Option, da es sich aus meinem Freundeskreis leider keiner geholt hat. :/


----------



## Schrottinator (27. April 2011)

5 Stunden ist normal und CO Op geht auch mit Random.


----------



## LeWhopper (28. April 2011)

Auf Metroid kein Bock mehr. Jetzt kommt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dran xD


----------



## Dominau (28. April 2011)

Portal 2 bald durch.
Nebenbei SimCity4 Deluxe


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. April 2011)

Valve hat sich mal wieder mit Portal 2 und besonders dem Ende übertroffen.
Ich Liebe Dieses Spiel. <3

Nur für mich war es viel zu kurz.

- League Of Legends


----------



## Daywalker1987 (28. April 2011)

PC: SC2 und Spellforce Gold (hab grade die SF SW Kampagne durch)
3DS: Pilotwings, Mario & Luigi Partners in Time 
PS3: Portal 2, Borderlands, Mortal Kombat 9, Dead Space 2 und InFamous zum 2. mal just 4 Trophys 

Greets


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

Hab mir eben bei Steam Indiana Jones and the fate of Atlantis runtergeladen. Nostalgie pur. Wann hab ich das zum letzten mal gespielt? Vor 16 Jahren oder so irgendwas. Nur schade, dass man das nur im kleinen Fenster spielen kann. Kann man das irgendwie größer machen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Mai 2011)

Selbst wenn würdest du wohl nur Augen Krebs bekommen, ob wohl das bekommt man auch schon so.


----------



## Felix^^ (1. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab mir eben bei Steam Indiana Jones and the fate of Atlantis runtergeladen. Nostalgie pur. Wann hab ich das zum letzten mal gespielt? Vor 16 Jahren oder so irgendwas. Nur schade, dass man das nur im kleinen Fenster spielen kann. Kann man das irgendwie größer machen?



desktopverknüpfung eigenschaften -> ausführen (beim reiter verknüpfung)-> Maximiert


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> desktopverknüpfung eigenschaften -> ausführen (beim reiter verknüpfung)-> Maximiert



Ist bei Steam aber immer nur eine Webverknüpfung.


----------



## Felix^^ (1. Mai 2011)

geh ins verzeichnis und hol die die .exe ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2011)

Hab ich gemacht, hilft aber nix. Na egal, geht ja auch so.


----------



## zoizz (1. Mai 2011)

Gerade in RIFT eingelogt und nen Krieger (Plünderer+Rissklinge) erstellt


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2011)

@Ceiwyn: Hol Dir die Original-Version und starte sie via Dosbox oder ScummVM.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (2. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Gerade in RIFT eingelogt und nen Krieger (Plünderer+Rissklinge) erstellt



Aber nicht weitergespielt oder?


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2011)

Mount & Blade Warband

Es ist so geil  Hab meine erste burg erobert ^.^


----------



## Asayur (3. Mai 2011)

Auch Mount and Blade Warband und Dungeon Siege 2 (zur Einstimmung auf den 3. Teil *gg*)

Mount & Blade ist wirklich genial ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Mai 2011)

Warum kommen solche Spiele immer nur über Steam -.- ?
Ich will das auch haben, mir aber keine Kreditkarte anschaffen


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Warum kommen solche Spiele immer nur über Steam -.- ?
> Ich will das auch haben, mir aber keine Kreditkarte anschaffen



PaySafe Karte?

Ich machs auch mit der.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Mai 2011)

Werd ich mir mal ansehen


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch keine normale Kreditkarte, sondern eine Pre-Paid Karte. Halt eben auch von Visa. Der große Vorteil: Wenn du die verlierst, sind höchstens 50 Euro weg, eben das, was du eingezahlt hast. Ich hab immer nur ein paar Euro drauf.


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Warum kommen solche Spiele immer nur über Steam -.- ?
> Ich will das auch haben, mir aber keine Kreditkarte anschaffen



Brauchst keine Kreditkarte.

Gibt PaySafe Card, Click and Buy/PayPal (funktioniert quasi wie Lastschriftverfahren), Sofortüberweisung etc.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Mai 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Warum kommen solche Spiele immer nur über Steam -.- ?
> Ich will das auch haben, mir aber keine Kreditkarte anschaffen


hm ich hab steam ohne kreditkarte bezahlt


BTT: battlefield bad company für 20er gekauft und macht echt laune^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Mai 2011)

Über PayPal hört man diese Tage aber nichts gutes :x

EDIT: Sofortüberweisung ist leider auch nicht, da ich kein Online-Banking betreibe. Aber dieses PaySafe Angebot ist echt ne klasse Sache und es gibt sogar nen Laden in meiner Nähe der das Zeug verkauft


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht übelst viel Spaß =)
Aber irgendwie... Hab das Gefühl, ich spiel seit Ewigkeiten und hab noch nicht wirklich viel geschafft


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2011)

Immer noch M&B Warband - Gawd ist das toll mit 200 Mann gegen eine anderen riesige Armee zu reiten


----------



## WhiteSeb (6. Mai 2011)

Portal 2 durch, momentan Multiplayer mit nem Kumpel.

Und hab vorgestern mal die Minecraft-Demo angespielt.
Hab nie verstanden, was alle so toll dran finden.
Jetzt muss ich sagen:
Ich werds mir kaufen. Das Spiel ist aus irgend einem unerklärlichen Grund einfach genial und das, obwohl es keinerlei Story oder Spielziel oder sonstiges gibt.
Und man könnt sagen "Sieht ja scheisse aus und klobig", aber iwie macht das den Charme aus.
Ich laber hier mist, aber ich bin momentan total begeistert davon und les mir das ganze Minecraft-Wiki durch xD


----------



## Asayur (6. Mai 2011)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Portal 2 durch, momentan Multiplayer mit nem Kumpel.
> 
> Und hab vorgestern mal die Minecraft-Demo angespielt.
> Hab nie verstanden, was alle so toll dran finden.
> ...



Komm zur Minecraftseite der Macht *gg*

BTT.: Dungeon Siege 2, macht übelst laune das Spiel und Mount and Blade


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Mai 2011)

Habe bis gerade Zelda Wind waker gespielt, vor 10min Ganondorf besiegt. Das mit dem König von Hyrule ist echt traurig


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. Mai 2011)

Wieder mal Company of Heroes


----------



## Fipsin (9. Mai 2011)

Minecraft (Muss ich dazu etwas sagen^^)

Und ich spiele im moment Oblivion. Richtig gutes Spiel das e
rschlägt und Fesselt zugleich. Zudem spiel ich mit Mods...
Alternative Starts und da muss ich jetzt ne Mod wirklichem
pfehlen: Kampf um Burg Rabenstolz Alles schön vollfertont
und in allem ne gute Knackige Geschichte, das einzigste 
was mich stört das man in Gesprächen immer nur 1 Auswahl
hat und nicht viel am Verlauf ändern kann.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Mai 2011)

Enslaved: Odyssey to the West

Bisher nhur die Demo gezockt, scheitn aber den guten eindruck ebendieser zu halten ^_^


----------



## Terrascream (9. Mai 2011)

Enslaved ist ein tolles Spiel 

Imo eine Runde Rift, auch wenn hmm ich grad nicht wirklich weiterkomme...


----------



## TrollJumper (9. Mai 2011)

Minecraft und LoL, wenn ich denn dazu komme.

Ich fieber fieber auf The Witcher 2


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Mai 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Enslaved: Odyssey to the West



Das Spiel ist einen Kauf zu 120% wert 
Wird jedoch leider chronisch unterschätzt


----------



## kda (10. Mai 2011)

spiele ab und zu League of Legends und sonst gta iv (warte auf heroes VI und risen2 )


----------



## stäcy (10. Mai 2011)

in dieser sekunde bastel ich in minecraft


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2011)

Dead Space

nach einer Stunde brauch immer ne Pause, das halte ich sonst nicht aus. :/ 

Aber bisher wirklich Top


----------



## Valdrasiala (11. Mai 2011)

Portal 2, wenn ich mal gerade in WoW auf nix Bock habe.
Ansonsten am Wochenende hin und wieder Minecraft (wie fast alle ^^)


----------



## Dominau (11. Mai 2011)

Command & Conquer Kanes Rache 
Portal 2


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2011)

World of Tanks, wenn ich mir mal Zeit nehme zu zocken.
Endlich den M4 Sherman gekauft mit 400 PS Motor. Jetzt nur noch ne neue Kanone erspielen.


----------



## The Reptil (11. Mai 2011)

Gothic 4 gerade durch bis auf das ende eigentlich ein geiles Spiel


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Mai 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist einen Kauf zu 120% wert
> Wird jedoch leider chronisch unterschätzt





Ohja, vorallem finde ich die deutsce Synchro ganz rodnetlich,d as will heutzutage was heißen!


----------



## Dweencore (11. Mai 2011)

Red Dead Redemption <3 Tolles Spiel


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2011)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Minecraft (Muss ich dazu etwas sagen^^)
> 
> Und ich spiele im moment Oblivion. Richtig gutes Spiel das e
> rschlägt und Fesselt zugleich. Zudem spiel ich mit Mods...
> ...



Mein Oblivion hat so viele Mods, dass vom originalen Spiel praktisch nix mehr zu finden ist. Aber dadurch hat man wirklich unendliche Freiheit. Allerdings sind schicke Rassen und body-texturen absolute Pflicht. Kann DK-Imperials empfehlen. 

Ansonsten spiel ich mal wieder New Vegas. Wann ist eigentlich die Hauptstory offiziell vorbei? Wenn man Mr. House geholfen hat? Bitte nicht spoilern, wenns geht...


----------



## Skatero (17. Mai 2011)

Brink
LoL


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2011)

The Witcher 2

Gameplay: Anders als noch in Teil 1 geht es actionreicher zu, auf Maustaste schlägt man zu oder blockt. In großen Gegnergruppen ist es ein wenig doof, weil Geralt sehr lange zum blocken braucht und man somit ständig in seinen Kombos unterbrochen wird. Mit ein wenig Magie kriegt man aber auch das hin. Wenn die Gegner betäubt sind, kann man sie sozusagen "finishen". Dann kommt ne kleine Sequenz (inkl. massig Blut ^^) und der Gegner ist besiegt. Mich hat es sowieso gewundert, dass das Spiel nicht ab 18 ist... mehr gibt es eigentlich nicht zu sagen, die obligatorischen QTE sind auch wieder dabei... joa 

Grafik: In den Sequenzen sehr schön, bei mir gibt es den einen oder anderen Ruckler, darüber kann ich aber hinwegsehen. (Am PC liegt es nicht) Im Spiel selbst ist alles sehr schön animiert, besonders die Monster sehen "bööööööse" aus ^^

Sound: Mit das Highlight! Der Soundtrack ist wirklich klasse, die Synchro ist zumindest im Englischen sehr schön. Explosionen und sowas kommen gut rüber. Auch sehr schön (ist ja heutzutage nicht mehr normal) ist, dass man mehrere Sprachpakete installieren kann und dann zum Beispiel den deutschen Untertitel mitlaufen lassen kann. 

Story: Die Spiel bzw eher gesagt der Prolog beginnt im Gefängnis, wo Geralt später zum Verhör geladen wird und dann nach und nach erzählt, was vorher geschehen ist. Einzelne Szene spielt man selber nach. Sehr schön wie ich finde. Weiter werd ich jetzt nicht erzählen... Aber sie bringt eigentlich alles mit. Sex, Alkohol, Schlägereien. Genau das, was Man(n) will. 

So das war ein kleines Fazit, bin momentan im ersten Akt und denke, dass es später noch besser wird.


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2011)

1. Brink - Grandioser Multiplayer-Shooter mit ein paar Schönheitsfehlern 

2. Fable 3 - Rollenspiel Light, aber toller Humor und viele Interaktionsmöglichkeiten. Für mich bisher eine positive Überraschung =)


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (19. Mai 2011)

Gestern bei Amazon.de L.A Noire PEGI 18 bestellt für die 360. Heute E-mail bekommen das es bereits Versendet wurde! Maaaannn ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind auf das Spiel.


----------



## schneemaus (19. Mai 2011)

Ich hätt ma ne Frage. Kann mir wer ein gutes Point & Click Adventure empfehlen? Gibt's sowas überhaupt noch?  Fand das immer toll, z.B. Simon the Sorcerer oder so. Sollte schon in Richtung Fantasy gehn, lustig ist auch gut.. Einfach mal so interessehalber nachfragen ^^

Edna bricht aus hab ich übrigens durch, also das wäre dann schonmal weg =)


----------



## lolGER61095 (19. Mai 2011)

Bloodline Champions


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hätt ma ne Frage. Kann mir wer ein gutes Point & Click Adventure empfehlen? Gibt's sowas überhaupt noch?  Fand das immer toll, z.B. Simon the Sorcerer oder so. Sollte schon in Richtung Fantasy gehn, lustig ist auch gut.. Einfach mal so interessehalber nachfragen ^^



The Book of Unwritten Tales?

Ankh?

Viele Spiele von Daedalic...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2. Fable 3 - Rollenspiel Light, aber toller Humor und viele Interaktionsmöglichkeiten. Für mich bisher eine positive Überraschung =)



PC oder 360 ? Für den PC kommt es ja bald raus (oder ist schon ?), wenn ich mit The Witcher 2 durch bin werd ich mich wohl auch mal ran wagen.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> PC oder 360 ? Für den PC kommt es ja bald raus (oder ist schon ?), wenn ich mit The Witcher 2 durch bin werd ich mich wohl auch mal ran wagen.



Holts euch für PC wenn möglich dort gibt es DLCs(jedenfalls das für Collector edition sammler) und co für umsonst(wenn das stimmt was sie im Entwicklertagebuch/interview gesagt haben  )

Oh und ich spiele grade Alundra durch gott klassiker <3 ;D


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> PC oder 360 ? Für den PC kommt es ja bald raus (oder ist schon ?), wenn ich mit The Witcher 2 durch bin werd ich mich wohl auch mal ran wagen.



Offiziell kommt es eigentlich erst morgen raus, aber Amazon hat es schon versendet und ich habe ne Testversion von M$ bekommen 

Also die PC-Version.


----------



## Asayur (19. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hätt ma ne Frage. Kann mir wer ein gutes Point & Click Adventure empfehlen? Gibt's sowas überhaupt noch?  Fand das immer toll, z.B. Simon the Sorcerer oder so. Sollte schon in Richtung Fantasy gehn, lustig ist auch gut.. Einfach mal so interessehalber nachfragen ^^
> 
> Edna bricht aus hab ich übrigens durch, also das wäre dann schonmal weg =)



Drawn: The Painted Tower, ist zwar auf Englisch, recht kurz und eher Melancholisch, aber richtig gut


----------



## Loony555 (20. Mai 2011)

Kurz dazwischenwerf'

Ich spiele seit Tagen mit Begeisterung "Sid Meier's Pirates" auf der PSP. 

Das grundlegende Spieprinzip ist fast ein Viertel Jahrhundert alt (Pirates habe ich 1987 auf dem C64 gespielt, damals war ich in der dritten Klasse!) und trotzdem macht das Spiel (wenn auch minimal modernisiert) immer noch irre süchtig! 
Man will stets "nur noch kurz" diesen Schatz ausgraben, diesen Schurken im Zweikampf besiegen, diese Gouverneurstochter heiraten, nebenher stehen auch noch die Preise für Zucker in Port Royal hoch, also Unmengen davon billig in Curacao einkaufen, unterwegs noch ein oder zwei Handelsfregatten ausrauben und versenken, um den Gewinn zu maximieren, ach und wenn wir schonmal in diesem Teil der Karibik sind, können wir auch gleich noch diesen Konkurrenzpiraten versenken, und seinen Platz in der Piratenrangordnung einnehmen... 

Und schaut man auf die Uhr, ist es schon wieder nachts um 2 Uhr... 

Ein geiles Spiel, das wie für die PSP gemacht ist!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v59SNxXRy-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2011)

Fable 3

Das Spiel hat mich ein wenig verzaubert  Allein schon das Intro... göttlich ^^ Nur die Steuerung ist noch sehr Konsolenlastig, aber man bekommt es hin.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (20. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Fable 3
> 
> Das Spiel hat mich ein wenig verzaubert  Allein schon das Intro... göttlich ^^ Nur die Steuerung ist noch sehr Konsolenlastig, aber man bekommt es hin.




sign


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2011)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit Tagen mit Begeisterung "Sid Meier's Pirates" [..]
> Und schaut man auf die Uhr, ist es schon wieder nachts um 2 Uhr...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habs mir letztens per Steam "nochmal" geholt (CD war kaputt). Das Tanzen kann man ignorieren, aber ansonsten entfaltet das mal schnell wieder sein Suchtpotantial.


Fable 3 auf 360 durchgespielt - das reicht.


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Fable 3
> 
> Das Spiel hat mich ein wenig verzaubert  Allein schon das Intro... göttlich ^^ Nur die Steuerung ist noch sehr Konsolenlastig, aber man bekommt es hin.



Hab hier zum Glück einen Xbox 360 Controller rumliegen damit machen viele Spiele nochmal doppelt soviel Spaß.
(Vorallem wenn man via TV Spielt. :>)


----------



## The Reptil (20. Mai 2011)

Grade durch kann nur sagen SAUGEIL jeder der shoter mag und eine ps3 hat unbedingt zocken




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M2iiZFP6CU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



jetzt wird crysis 2 weiter gezockt ^^ auch geil


----------



## Sabito (20. Mai 2011)

Killzone3? Habe ich am Dienstag bekommen, mit 3 weiteren Spielen, ich zocke aber erstmal Bioschock2 durch.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (21. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hätt ma ne Frage. Kann mir wer ein gutes Point & Click Adventure empfehlen? Gibt's sowas überhaupt noch?  Fand das immer toll, z.B. Simon the Sorcerer oder so. Sollte schon in Richtung Fantasy gehn, lustig ist auch gut.. Einfach mal so interessehalber nachfragen ^^
> 
> Edna bricht aus hab ich übrigens durch, also das wäre dann schonmal weg =)




wie wäre es mit sämtlichen Monkey Island- Teilen?^^


Spiele grade selber den neuesten Teil, "Tales of Monkey Island", 


das is einfach genial, sowohl die Sprüche als auch die Rätsel sind so gut wie eh und je


----------



## Davatar (23. Mai 2011)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Kurz dazwischenwerf'
> 
> Ich spiele seit Tagen mit Begeisterung "Sid Meier's Pirates" auf der PSP.
> 
> Das grundlegende Spieprinzip ist fast ein Viertel Jahrhundert alt (Pirates habe ich 1987 auf dem C64 gespielt, damals war ich in der dritten Klasse!) und trotzdem macht das Spiel (wenn auch minimal modernisiert) immer noch irre süchtig! [...]


Stirbt man da immernoch irgendwann an Altersschwäche wie im Original? Das hat mich immer tierisch genervt.


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Stirbt man da immernoch irgendwann an Altersschwäche wie im Original? Das hat mich immer tierisch genervt.



Du wirst immer noch älter ja, aber das geht nicht mehr so rasend schnell und du hast auch keine Einschränkungen bei Kämpfen etc. (außer der Schwindel beim Fechten später) - du kannst Jahrzehnte ohne Probleme auf See verbringen.. *g*


----------



## Neneko89 (23. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mal was andres spiel außer WoW, dann Lumines auf der Xbox 360. Rekord bei ~ 860.000 (Falls sich wer dabeigesellen möchte^^)


----------



## Razyl (23. Mai 2011)

Football Mananger 2011 - Es macht süchtig o.O
Terraria - Es macht (VERDAMMT) süchtig o.O 

Dirt 3 - Ab morgen


----------



## xdave78 (23. Mai 2011)

Ich spiele grad FinalFantasy9, Jeanne D´Arc und Test Drive Unlimited - alles auf PSP und im Wechsel.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dirt 3 - Ab morgen



Hab ich hier zuhause liegen (danke Amazon )
Macht wirklich einen Mordsspaß


----------



## Loony555 (24. Mai 2011)

Nachdem ich auf meiner PSP die Karibik nun uneingeschränkt beherrsche, habe ich Pirates erstmal beiseite gelegt, und spiele nun seit einigen Tagen "*Monster Hunter Freedom Unite 2*" von Konami auf der PSP. (Was ein Titel... )


Die Monster Hunter Spiele waren in Japan unglaublich erfolgreich, in Deutschland eher unter "ferner liefen", was ich nicht so ganz verstehe. Doch deshalb kennen viele PSP-Besiter hierzulande dieses Spiel gar nicht. 
Es macht wahnsinnig viel Spass, als Jäger durch eine fremdartige Welt zu streifen, Quests zu erfüllen, hochzuleveln, seine Ausrüstung zu verbessern, Monster zu jagen, aus der Beute Waffen oder Rüstungen zu bauen, zu grillen, zu essen, Tränke zu brauen, Bergbau zu betreiben usw usw. Die Möglichkeiten sind schier unbegrenzt. Vom Gameplay her erinnert das Spiel an Open World Titel wie Gothic oder Two Worlds, mit Fokus auf die Monsterjagd. Ein Pet hat man auch dabei (eine etwas verstrahlt erscheinende Katze in Ritterrüstung, typisch asiatisch), die einen auch bei den Kämpfen unterstützt.
Die Kämpfe bestehen auch nicht nur aus simplem "Schnetzeln", vielmehr benötigt man für jedes Monster eine bestimmte Taktik. Gekämpft wird mit Lang- und Kurzschwertern, Lanzen, Hämmern, Sensen, Stäben, Bogen und auch mit Schusswaffen...

Grafik und Sound sind für ein Handheld absolut hammermäßig! Sehr atmosphärisch.


Cinematic Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UmCi54WGXQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gameplay:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYmd2UgRtGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rayon (24. Mai 2011)

L.A. Noire. Ein absolut mordsgeiles Spiel! Sprichwörtlich


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2011)

APB Reloaded Open Beta antesten.


----------



## Pentu (25. Mai 2011)

Hab mir am We Cities in Motion im Steam Deal gekauft es macht so verdammt süchtig.....


----------



## Jerx (25. Mai 2011)

Also ich zock zurzeit 

Bfbc2 *einfach hammer geil sofern man die kack snaipaskaya typen vergisst xD die nerven echt ;P *
MW2 *aber nur wenn meine leute da sind alleine viel zu depri weils eben zu viele hacker gibt zurzeit*
Fable 3 *fan von diesem spiel einfach super gemacht obwohl ich fable 1 am besten finde trotz schlauch welt*
Wow *naja was soll ich sagen xD*

und das beste game überhaupt 

Final Fantasy und zwar das 10er , einfach hammer spiel, *alle ff teile sind *peeeep* xD das ist einfach ein sucht universum und ich muss dazu sagen es hat noch kein spiel so oft geschafft mich zu tränen zu rühren durch die story*


----------



## Stevesteel (25. Mai 2011)

Auf Grund momentan fehlenden Internets daheim, spiele ich zur Zeit HOMM5 und ab und zu Disciples III


----------



## Tilbie (25. Mai 2011)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich auf meiner PSP die Karibik nun uneingeschränkt beherrsche, habe ich Pirates erstmal beiseite gelegt, und spiele nun seit einigen Tagen "*Monster Hunter Freedom Unite 2*" von Konami auf der PSP. (Was ein Titel... )



Das einzige Spiel für das ich mir ne PSP holen würde....
Soll doch jetzt aber auch bald für die PS3 kommen, oder?

BTT:
Ma gucken ob ich Sacred 2 heute zum laufen bring :S


----------



## Littletall (26. Mai 2011)

Momentan spiele ich vor allem Pokémon Weiße Edition auf dem DS. Dazu sagen muss ich nichts, das liebt man oder man hasst es. Ich bin ersteres.

Außerdem habe ich mir jetzt Lego Harry Potter für die Wii gekauft. Die Lego Teile haben mich schon mit Lego Star Wars begeistert und als begeisterter Leser der Bücher musste das Teil natürlich in meine Sammlung.
Und es macht wirklich einen Riesenfun. Vor allem, da ich es zu zweit mit meinem Freund spielen kann. Bei den Lego Spielen fühlt man sich echt teilweise wieder wie ein kleines Kind, das mit Klötzen spielt. Ich kanns jedem empfehlen, der mit Lego und den namhaften Filmen dahinter etwas anfangen kann.


----------



## Davatar (26. Mai 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> [...]Die Lego Teile haben mich schon mit Lego Star Wars begeistert und als begeisterter Leser der Bücher musste das Teil natürlich in meine Sammlung.[...]


Es gibt Lego Star Wars Bücher? o_O Sind das Comics?


----------



## Littletall (26. Mai 2011)

@ Davatar


Ja, es gibt Bücher von Star Wars und zwar nicht zu knapp. Aber natürlich meinte ich damit die Bücher zu Harry Potter. Das kann man in meinem Text wohl etwas missverstehen.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (27. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T2xFFRgl-oM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wird bestimmt geil


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (30. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> Wird bestimmt geil



Die Sorte Spiel die mich irgendwie noch nie begeistern konnte... ich scheiß mir beim schauen des Videos schon fast in die Hose... sowas auch noch zocken?
Zuviel Blut und Gemetzel für mich persönlich. Wobei die grafische Umsetzung schon sehr nobel aussieht.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (30. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Sorte Spiel die mich irgendwie noch nie begeistern konnte... ich scheiß mir beim schauen des Videos schon fast in die Hose... sowas auch noch zocken?



looool dann ist es für dich schon ein Pflichtkauf für schöne Mitternachts Stunden


----------



## Loony555 (30. Mai 2011)

Das wird in Deutschland garantiert niemals offiziell erscheinen. Da muss sicher ein Import her. Ist schon ein sehr derbes Gemetzel.
Sieht aber wirklich super aus! Sehr atmosphährisch.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (30. Mai 2011)

Loony ihr kauft doch sowieso die guten Spiel bei uns in AT .


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. Mai 2011)

League of Legends im Wechsel mit meinem BWL Lernbuch. 

._.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Mai 2011)

Hab am Wochenende mal "Heavy Rain" endlich angezockt, weil meine beste Freundin sich nun ne PS3 und das Spiel gekauft hat. Die Geschichte ist unglaublich fesselnd, hab anfangs gedacht, das Gameplay ist vielleicht etwas langweilig, aber das ist es ganz und gar nicht. Am krassesten sind die Momente, wo einer der Protagonisten in Panik verfällt, man zwischen verschiedenen Sachen entscheiden muss, die um den Kopf des Protagonisten umherfliegen, aber die Wörter richtig übel zittern. Außerdem toll, wie kleine, auf den ersten Blick völlig nichtssagende Entscheidungen den Spielverlauf beeinflussen können. Super Spiel =)


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> League of Legends im Wechsel mit meinem BWL Lernbuch.
> 
> ._.



Wobei das Buch dabei eher vernachlässigt wird oder?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei das Buch dabei eher vernachlässigt wird oder?



Leider Gottes und dazu hat mich jetzt auch die schöne Sonne zum bräunen eingeladen.

Wieso hat der Tag nur 24 Stunden? -.-
Und Mittwoch die Prüfung.


----------



## Lari (30. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hab am Wochenende mal "Heavy Rain" endlich angezockt, weil meine beste Freundin sich nun ne PS3 und das Spiel gekauft hat. Die Geschichte ist unglaublich fesselnd, hab anfangs gedacht, das Gameplay ist vielleicht etwas langweilig, aber das ist es ganz und gar nicht. Am krassesten sind die Momente, wo einer der Protagonisten in Panik verfällt, man zwischen verschiedenen Sachen entscheiden muss, die um den Kopf des Protagonisten umherfliegen, aber die Wörter richtig übel zittern. Außerdem toll, wie kleine, auf den ersten Blick völlig nichtssagende Entscheidungen den Spielverlauf beeinflussen können. Super Spiel =)



Soll ich dir sagen, wer der Mörder ist? 
Auf jeden Fall ein Top-Spiel, jetzt mit PS-Move eventuell nochmal spielen für ein alternatives Ende


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2011)

DiRT 3 - Wer hat sich denn den Gymkhana-Mist einfallen lassen? -.-


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (30. Mai 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> DiRT 3 - Wer hat sich denn den Gymkhana-Mist einfallen lassen? -.-



DC - Ken Block. Wie soll man sich den sonst vom 2 Teil abheben?


----------



## xdave78 (30. Mai 2011)

Zieht Euch das mal reinj..genial:
http://erkie.github.com/


----------



## Razyl (30. Mai 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> DC - Ken Block. Wie soll man sich den sonst vom 2 Teil abheben?



Man hätte mehr Rallye einbauen können. Sind ja im Endeffekt doch nicht so viele geworden =/


----------



## Perkone (1. Juni 2011)

Grad n bissl BC2 gezockt und gleich wieder mal The Saboteur.


----------



## loocypher (1. Juni 2011)

Ich hab grad 7 Nachtdienste und wenig zu tun :-)

Da hab ich mal Retro eingelegt...

Jagged Alliance 2, Splinter Cell 1 und Baldurs Gate 2


----------



## Loony555 (1. Juni 2011)

loocypher schrieb:


> Ich hab grad 7 Nachtdienste und wenig zu tun :-)
> 
> Da hab ich mal Retro eingelegt...
> 
> Jagged Alliance 2, Splinter Cell 1 und Baldurs Gate 2



Alle drei fantastisch gut! Jagged Alliance 2 habe ich auch geliebt damals.
Wobei ich persönlich mit Baldurs Gate 2 nie was anfangen konnte, die BG-Spiele waren mir irgendwie immer zu schwurbelig und kompliziert.
Aber ein Kumpel von mir hat das in all den Jahren samt Addon sicherlich zehnmal  durchgespielt.


----------



## Kaldreth (1. Juni 2011)

the witcher 2! Goil!


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Juni 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> the witcher 2! Goil!



Will auch aber muss erst The Witcher 1 durchspielen.
(Aber das Kampfsystem in Teil 1 ist soooo langweilig :S)


----------



## Zukane (3. Juni 2011)

- Gothic 4 Arcania (ich weiß selber dass das Game scheiße ist xD)
- Lego Pirates of the Carabean
- Star Wars the Force Unleashed


----------



## Sabito (3. Juni 2011)

Ich zocke:
-Final Fantasy 13
-Final Fantasy 10-2
-Alien Swarm (mit meinem Bro und nem Kumpel)


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2011)

Die Duke Nukem Forever Demo


----------



## Davatar (3. Juni 2011)

Also nachdem sich die Enttäuschung von FF13 bis und mit Schluss durchgezogen hat und ich mich langsam frage, ob irgendwann wiedermal ein vernünftiges Final Fantasy rauskommen wird..., hab ich dann Master of Orion 3 ausprobiert.
Fazit: Völliger Quatsch das Spiel, da spiel ich dann doch lieber das einzig Wahre Master of Orion 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem hab ich mich mal an Fable 3 gemacht. An und für sich ist das Spiel recht nett, aber so ziemlich alles Tolle aus Fable 1 wurde mittlerweile rausgestrichen oder verschlimmbessert... Ich wusste ja schon immer, dass man bei Filmen heikel sein muss wenn ne Fortsetzung rauskommt, aber in den letzten paar Jahren hat die Game-Qualität von Fortsetzungen dermassen abgenommen, dass man sichs mittlerweile besser 3x überlegt bevor man sich was zulegt.
Wie auch immer, ich spiel jetzt Dark Messiah:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin recht erstaunt über den verhältnismässig hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad dieses Spiels. Man gewöhnt sich zwar schnell dran, aber am Anfang ist das dann doch recht schwierig, wenn man von Dämonen-Horden angegriffen wird, aber kein Schwert hat um sich zu verteidigen ^^


----------



## Youngcaeser (3. Juni 2011)

zur Zeit 

BfBC2
SC2
Dirt 3
und ab heute abend The Witcher 2 (freu mich schon drauf)


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2011)

Ist DIRT 3 für den PC zu empfehlen?
Hab kein Lenkrad, würde also mit Tasta zocken. Hab früher häufig Rennspiele gezockt, nun seit längerem nicht mehr. Irgendwie reizt es mich schon. Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Spiel? Spielt ihr mit Gamepad?


----------



## Felix^^ (3. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist DIRT 3 für den PC zu empfehlen?
> Hab kein Lenkrad, würde also mit Tasta zocken. Hab früher häufig Rennspiele gezockt, nun seit längerem nicht mehr. Irgendwie reizt es mich schon. Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Spiel? Spielt ihr mit Gamepad?



Ich spiels mit Lenkrad  Macht einfach nur spaß.

Ansonsten spiel ich APB


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Ich spiels mit Lenkrad  Macht einfach nur spaß.
> 
> Ansonsten spiel ich APB



APB spiel ich auch, ist wirklich spassig auch auf lange Sicht. Halt noch Beta, ein paar Bugs usw. aber das ging sich bisher aus. World of Tanks auch noch sporadisch.

Meine Frage zu DIRT 3 wurde allerdings noch nicht geklärt... lohnt sich das mit Tasta oder spielt auch jemand mit Gamepad?


----------



## Yiraja (3. Juni 2011)

hab mit kumpels eigenen bfbc2 server und des wird nur noch gesuchtet xD


----------



## Youngcaeser (3. Juni 2011)

also ich spiel Dirt 3 mit Tastatur und muss sagen, dass es unheimlich viel Spaß macht, vorallem wegen der geilen Mods im LAN/Online wie zb "Capture the Flag".

Obwohl man dazusagen muss mit Gamepad spielt es sich natürlich um einiges besser, vorallem wenn ich seh wie mir ein Freund, der mit Gamepad spielt, immer an mir vorbeizischt.


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2011)

Youngcaeser schrieb:


> also ich spiel Dirt 3 mit Tastatur und muss sagen, dass es unheimlich viel Spaß macht, vorallem wegen der geilen Mods im LAN/Online wie zb "Capture the Flag".
> 
> Obwohl man dazusagen muss mit Gamepad spielt es sich natürlich um einiges besser, vorallem wenn ich seh wie mir ein Freund, der mit Gamepad spielt, immer an mir vorbeizischt.



Mal schauen, vllt hol ich mir das noch. Aber da der Sommer vor der Tür steht bzw. schon Einzug gehalten hat und ich zum Spielen sowieso nicht sooviel Zeit hab, weiß ich nicht genau ob es sich für mich lohnt da zuzugreifen. ^^

Bei Amazon kostet DIRT 3 gebraucht immerhin noch 30 Euro.
Wenn ich mir andere Spiele anschaue, die einen genauso lange beschäftigen und nicht einen Cent kosten, naja... ^^


----------



## Youngcaeser (3. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir andere Spiele anschaue, die einen genauso lange beschäftigen und nicht einen Cent kosten, naja... ^^



Da hast du recht und wenn man das spiel im Singleplayer zockt wirds iwie schnell eintönig, da man ja doch immernur fährt.


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2011)

Youngcaeser schrieb:


> Da hast du recht und wenn man das spiel im Singleplayer zockt wirds iwie schnell eintönig, da man ja doch immernur fährt.



Naja ich zock generell fast nur im Multiplayer weils meistens abwechslungsreicher ist. 
Von daher hört es sich schon gut an, wenn das Spiel spannende Modi hat. Aber wie gesagt... der Preis ist schon viel Geld wenn man dann sowieso nur 1-2 Wochen zockt und es dann zu nix mehr taugt. ^^


----------



## Perkone (3. Juni 2011)

Edit: Sinnlos, darum geändert. Sorry


----------



## Tilbie (4. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von mir aus kann das PSN öfter mal ausfallen


----------



## Ogil (4. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich bin ich garkein Fan von Sportspielen und es ist viele Jahre her, dass ich zuletzt eines gespielt habe (damals wohl so einen NBA-Teil). Aus einer Laune heraus, habe ich mir gestern mal ein paar Demos verschiedener Sportspiele auf die XBox360 geladen - darunter auch Fifa11. Und verdammt - das Spiel ist super. Dabei bin ich nichtmal Fussballfan!

Jetzt muss ich mich erstmal durch die verschiedenen Spielmodi wuehlen und dann meinen Heimatverein aufbauen. Und dann wird Oxford versohlt :>


----------



## Sigmea (5. Juni 2011)

Ich spiele zur Zeit hauptsächlich League of Legends (._.) und ein bisschen TES4:Oblivion, das aber auch nur, um mir die Zeit bis Skyrim zu vertreiben.
Da fällt mir ein: Ich will Witcher 2!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2011)

LittleBigPlanet und Ratchet & Clank dank den freundlichen Hackern.


----------



## Rayon (5. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> LittleBigPlanet und Ratchet & Clank dank den freundlichen Hackern.



Wie lang gibts das denn noch Kostenlos? Komm leider erst heut abend/morgen in den Store :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2011)

Keine Ahnung, aber nächste Woche wird man sicherlich auch noch die Chance haben.


----------



## Tilbie (5. Juni 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> Wie lang gibts das denn noch Kostenlos? Komm leider erst heut abend/morgen in den Store :<



1 Monat


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Juni 2011)

Ich überleg grad, ob ich mir die 15 Euro für Minecraft gönnen soll... ich hab das Spiel bisher weitgehend ignoriert, weiß nur, dass man wohl Gebäude o.ä. bauen muss, um die Nächte zu überleben. Wie ist das im Online-Modus? Da kann man ja nicht überall etwas hinpflanzen, wenn da noch andere Leute mitspielen.


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Juni 2011)

du musst keine häuser bauen, für leute die einfach nur so kreativ sein möchten kannst du den survivalmodus auch aus machen  ansonsten musst du beim online spiel gucken was der server für regeln hat. bei manchen darf nur bestaunt werden und wieder andere sind im prinzip survivalmodus halt nur online


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Juni 2011)

Shift 2 unleashed
und 
Hunted: the demons forge


----------



## Laz0rgun (6. Juni 2011)

ist Witcher 2 zu empfehlen?


----------



## Makorus1 (6. Juni 2011)

Portal 2 frisch durch und am Ende ganz viel geweint. Vor Freude.


(Ja ich muss jetzt meine 10 Beiträge voll kriegen damit ich mein Desktop posten kann *-*)


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juni 2011)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> ist Witcher 2 zu empfehlen?



Schlecht ist es sicherlich nicht, wenn man total lineare "Rollenspiele" mag. Für mich ist kein Spiel ein RPG, was mich zwingt, einen total unsympathischen Sack zu spielen. Sprich: Ich mag weder Gothic, noch Two Worlds, noch The Witcher. Und auch kein Dragon Age 2.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Schlecht ist es sicherlich nicht, wenn man total lineare "Rollenspiele" mag. Für mich ist kein Spiel ein RPG, was mich zwingt, einen total unsympathischen Sack zu spielen. Sprich: Ich mag weder Gothic, noch Two Worlds, noch The Witcher. Und auch kein Dragon Age 2.



Was dann?


----------



## Laz0rgun (6. Juni 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Was dann?



Da gäbs z.B. Oblivion


----------



## Davatar (6. Juni 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Was dann?





Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Da gäbs z.B. Oblivion


Vermutlich Oblivion und Morrowind, denn wesentlich mehr "Nicht-lineare" Rollenspiele fallen mir nicht ein, es sei denn, er meint Pen & Paper.


----------



## zoizz (6. Juni 2011)

Mir gefallen Rollenspiele in einem linearen Korsett auch nicht. Ich möchte entdecken und erkunden, auch mal abseits von der Storyline und dem Wegesrand. 
Ein sehr gutes Beispiel, wie eine immer striktere "Verlinearung" (Tunnelsystem halt) eine Klassikerreihe verhunzt hat: Final Fantasy.

Wie absolut überglücklich war man damals, nachdem man mit einem neuen Gefährt endlich in weitere Regionen vorstoßen konnte und auf Entdeckungsreise gehen durfte. Es sei nur der Goldene Chocobo erwähnt. Und mit den nachfolgenden Teilen wurde es immer dünner am Rande. Mit 10.2 ist es mir dann beinahe zuviel geworden, zum Glück gab es noch ausreichend Abwechsung nebenbei. Aber den letzten Teil habe ich hier ab ca 35 Std Spielzeit in der Ecke vergammeln lassen. Auch in der Baldurs Gate Reihe hat mich das immer sehr gestört.


Kurz davor Civilisation 4 am PC wieder anzuschmeissen.
Gibts da nicht auch einen Teil für die PS3?


----------



## Lorghi (6. Juni 2011)

Zur Zeit:
Mass Effect 2
Dragon Age: Origins

Ich bin eigentlich kein RPG Fan (abgesehen von MMORPG's  ), aber diese beiden könnten mich zu einem machen.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Juni 2011)

Final Fantasy war immer linear. Nur weil du neben der Hauptstory Sachen entdecken und freischalten kannst (Rätsel, Items, neue Charaktere..) heißt das noch lange nicht das entsprechendes Storytelling nicht trotzdem vollkommen linear und geskriptet von statten geht. Der Unterschied zwischen dem neuen FF oder meinetwegen Fable (jedenfalls der erste Teil, hab die anderen nicht gespielt) ist halt nur das es deutlicher wird - du hast eben nur Schlauchgebiete und das Spiel geht wie ein Rennspiel immer auf einer Strecke vonstatten. Das du vorher nach links und rechts laufen konntest ändert nichts daran das es auch da schon 100% linear war und du zum erreichen des Spielziels bestimmte Etappen auf die selbe Art und Weise lösen und erreichen musstest.
Bei Morrowind ist das völlig anders, da hast du Start- und Endpunkt des Spiels und wie du dich zwischen denen bewegst ist vollkommen Banane, ich habe bei meinem ersten mal die gesamte Ostküste nicht einmal besucht.

Aja und ich spiele derzeit Demon Souls. Arschlochspiel.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bei Morrowind ist das völlig anders, da hast du Start- und Endpunkt des Spiels und wie du dich zwischen denen bewegst ist vollkommen Banane, ich habe bei meinem ersten mal die gesamte Ostküste nicht einmal besucht.



Und genau das ist definitionsgemäß ein Rollenspiel. Klar ist Mass Effect 2 auch toll, aber das ist eben zuerst mal ein Shooter und dann ein RPG. Das gleiche mit Fable 3: Erst Action-Adventure, dann RPG. Und Dragon Age 2 und The Witcher: Zuerst Actionspiel, dann RPG. Ausnahme: Gothic, das ist tatsächlich eher ein Rollenspiel. Aber da man sich keinen Charakter erstellen kann, fällt es für mich komplett flach.


----------



## Cyberratchet (6. Juni 2011)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> ist Witcher 2 zu empfehlen?



Mir hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht und selbst auf Version 1.0 hatte ich keinen größeren Bug. Das Settings finde ich genial, das Kampfsystem ist nett, der Schwierigkeitsgrad knackig, der Soundtrack ist gut und die Story hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Gerald von Riva ist für mich einer der coolsten Charaktere in einem RPG (noch vor Shepard & Co), ka was manche gegen ihn haben ^^. Ich kanns also wirklich nur empfehlen, vorallem kann man es locker 2x durchspielen, da der komplette 2 Akt (von 3) in 2 unterschiedlichen Gebieten spielen kann und man so eben mehrere verschiedene Quests erledigen kann.

*Frozen Synapse [PC]:*
Habs mir heute geholt und bin echt gefesselt. Das etwas andere Strategiespiel, da ich es schwer erklären kann hänge ich ein YT-Video an_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jJrUY27O0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Loony555 (10. Juni 2011)

"Final Fantasy IV - The Complete Collection" auf PSP. Episch!
Und dazu dieser knuffige SNES Retro-Stil! Klasse!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YpZUQyHjZ_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juni 2011)

Loony555 schrieb:


> "Final Fantasy IV - The Complete Collection" auf PSP. Episch!
> Und dazu dieser knuffige SNES Retro-Stil! Klasse!



Au ja!
Und es ist diesmal nicht nur "neue Grafik besserer Sound ein Dungeon mehr und fertig"

Hänge noch am Hauptgame weil mein Savegame sich kurz vor Schluss verabschiedet hat. :S
Freu mich aber schon auf den Bonus Content <3


----------



## xdave78 (10. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und genau das ist definitionsgemäß ein Rollenspiel.


Soweit ich weiss ist Rollenspiel lediglich dadurch charakterisiert, dass man in eine fiktive Rolle schlüpft.

BTT:
God of War- Chains of Olympus und FF:Crisis Core ...soviele Actiongames in so kurzer Zeit, eigentlich nicht mein Genre. Und dann noch FF9 ..immer abwechselnd so wie ich Lust hab.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Juni 2011)

Das urtalte Elder Scrolls IV - Oblivion. Dolles Ding.


----------



## Rayon (11. Juni 2011)

ich zocke zunächst LA Noire durch, danach widme ich dann Red Dead Redemption... Von dem was ich gelesen habe, soll Undead Nightmare ja richtig spitze sein. Ist dem so? Tendiere sonst dazu, mir inFamous 2 zu holen - weiß da jemand, ob sich das lohnt? 
Alternativ steht noch Dragon Age 2 zur Auswahl - ich habe den ersten Teil gemocht, auch Awakening fand ich ziemlich gut. Ist der zweite genauso gut?


----------



## Tilbie (11. Juni 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> ich zocke zunächst LA Noire durch, danach widme ich dann Red Dead Redemption... Von dem was ich gelesen habe, soll Undead Nightmare ja richtig spitze sein. Ist dem so? Tendiere sonst dazu, mir inFamous 2 zu holen - weiß da jemand, ob sich das lohnt?
> Alternativ steht noch Dragon Age 2 zur Auswahl - ich habe den ersten Teil gemocht, auch Awakening fand ich ziemlich gut. Ist der zweite genauso gut?



Zu Dragon Age 2 habe ich gehört das es nicht mehr viel mit dem 1. Teil gemeinsamm hat. Es soll alles einfacher und Actionreicher sein. Habs selber aber auch nicht gespielt, deshalb alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.

BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verdammt is das Spiel genial!
&



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Find ich auch ziemlich geil


----------



## Berserkius (11. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





APB Reloaded komme schon seit Wochen davon nicht mehr los und habe sogar Rifti Shifti erstmal stehen lassen.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Juni 2011)

Wieder mal die Sims 3, und zwar Lebensfreude, das neue Addon, mal anzocken und so ^^


----------



## orkman (11. Juni 2011)

Diablo 2 mit nem warri


----------



## Slayed (11. Juni 2011)

Warhammer 40k Dawn of War II Chaos Rising 

lade mir gerade die APB Beta herunter, aber dass dauert bei 'ner 1k Leitung.

Mfg Slayed


----------



## H2OTest (11. Juni 2011)

Slayed schrieb:


> lade mir gerade die APB Beta herunter



dito


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2011)

Alice - Madness Return für den PC


----------



## Schiimon (11. Juni 2011)

Singularity (schon wieder)
Borderlands


----------



## Dracun (11. Juni 2011)

Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (11. Juni 2011)

zurzeit League of Legends und mal wieder Bad Company 2


----------



## xxhajoxx (11. Juni 2011)

Wollte eigentlich gerade League of Legends spielen aber naja Riots"Server" wenn man die so nennen darf haben mal wieder probleme


----------



## BlizzLord (12. Juni 2011)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich gerade League of Legends spielen aber naja Riots"Server" wenn man die so nennen darf haben mal wieder probleme



Sind bestimmt nur nen paar modifizierte USB Sticks.


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2011)

Ich spiele grad Bläck Ops. Wiedermal. Irgendwie ist die Story mit Hintergrundwissen viel besser.


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2011)

_Hat jemand ein paar gute Point&Click-Adventure zu empfehlen? 

Hab schon lange keins mehr gespielt - mal wieder richtig Lust drauf.

Gern auch Geheimtipps o.ä - Monkey Island , Jack Keane usw. hab ich alles schon gehabt.

Dankööö :->_


----------



## LoLTroll (12. Juni 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hat jemand ein paar gute Point&Click-Adventure zu empfehlen?
> 
> Hab schon lange keins mehr gespielt - mal wieder richtig Lust drauf.
> 
> ...



hmm...die neuen Sam&Max, Back to the Future, Ceville, The Book of Unwritten Tales, Machinarium, Edna bricht aus, The Wispered World hätte ich jetzt spontan im Sinn.


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> hmm...die neuen Sam&Max, Back to the Future, Ceville, The Book of Unwritten Tales, Machinarium, Edna bricht aus, The Wispered World hätte ich jetzt spontan im Sinn.



_Schon gespielt - den Rest schau ich mir mal an - Danke :-)_


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schon gespielt - den Rest schau ich mir mal an - Danke :-)_



Wie wärs mit Black Sails? 

Oder für den Hardcore Rätsel: Myst, Riven und Myst Exile.


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2011)

_Myst und Riven (zumindest die alten) hab ich damals schon mitm Vaddi durchgespielt - Black Sails? Hört sich interessant an - mal schauen - danke! :-)_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2011)

Ups falscher Thread xD aber ich zogge grad DA:O . 

Danach DA 2, auch wenn das eher ne Enttäuschung wird.


----------



## Dominau (13. Juni 2011)

Falscher Thread? 

Zurzeit spiel ich Age of Mythologie, Tribes2 und Minecraft.


----------



## Haner (13. Juni 2011)

Gothic 2 DNdR mal wieder ausgepackt.


----------



## Reflox (13. Juni 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Falscher Thread?
> 
> Zurzeit spiel ich Age of Mythologie, Tribes2 und Minecraft.



HAst du die Titans Erweiterung auch?


----------



## Asayur (13. Juni 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hat jemand ein paar gute Point&Click-Adventure zu empfehlen?
> 
> Hab schon lange keins mehr gespielt - mal wieder richtig Lust drauf.
> 
> ...



Drawn - The Painted Tower ist zwar kurz aber auch genial!

btt: Witcher und DoW 2 Retribution hauptsächlich Last Stand ^^


----------



## Perkone (13. Juni 2011)

Red Faction Armageddon grad durch. Nu weiß ich net was ich zockn soll


----------



## Saji (13. Juni 2011)

Im Moment ist es ein bisschen mehr. =)

PS3: Star Wars The Force Unleashed, Little Big Planet (Welcome back sei dank :3 )

PC: Rift, WoW, LoL (ganz neu und total planlos)

iPhone: Zenonia 3 (wenn die Pausen mal arg langweilig sind)

Woher allerdings die Zeit dafür kommen soll ist mir rätselhaft.  Viel zu viele Spiele und viel zu wenig Zeit.


----------



## Zer0bl4ck (13. Juni 2011)

eben mal wieder Fallout New Vegas installiert.


----------



## Slayed (13. Juni 2011)

Habe eben die All Points Bulletin Reloaded Beta runtergeladen, sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus, nur Blick ich noch nich ganz durch


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2011)

Slayed schrieb:


> Habe eben die All Points Bulletin Reloaded Beta runtergeladen, sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus, nur Blick ich noch nich ganz durch



Am Anfang etwas schwierig und IMO ist das Balancing auch noch nicht ganz ausgereift - aber das ist ja bei jedem Multiplayer Spiel so, dass die Balance nicht 100%ig perfekt ist.
Ab und zu gibt es eindeutige Frustmomente, vorallem weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass häufig gecheatet wird. Das Stichwort Punkbuster soll da eine große Rolle spielen. In wie weit das stimmt, ist schwer zu beurteilen, aber es kommt häufiger vor, dass man aus unmöglichen Entfernungen binnen Sekundenbruchteilen in den Kopf getroffen wird und sofort stirbt oder Leute durch Wände schießen oder laufen. Das mindert den Spielspass, aber es ist ja noch eine Beta, vielleicht ist da der Schutz gegen Cheater noch nicht so groß.

Wenn das im fertigen Spiel auch so ist, dann wird APB Reloaded kaum länger "leben" als seine Vorgängerversion. Ansonsten gibts aber nur Beta typische Bugs, wie fehlende Texturen die erst nachgeladen müssen, Laggs, hängende Charaktere oder Autos etc.

Es macht aber trotzdem viel Spass, weil es praktisch keine Alternative zum Spielprinzip gibt. GTA als Multiplayer Spiel gibt es nicht im eigentlichen Sinne und das ist ne echte Marktlücke. Wenn sie die Bugs beseitigen, könnte das langfristig was werden.
Die Musik ist übrigens richtig klasse. Im Musikplayer kann man aus haufenweise Liedern wählen, die nette Anspielungen auf echte Titel sind und sich auch echt gut anhören. Und eigene Lieder kann man auch hochladen und hören. ^^


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Es macht aber trotzdem viel Spass, weil es praktisch keine Alternative zum Spielprinzip gibt. GTA als Multiplayer Spiel gibt es nicht im eigentlichen Sinne und das ist ne echte Marktlücke. Wenn sie die Bugs beseitigen, könnte das langfristig was werden.
> Die Musik ist übrigens richtig klasse. Im Musikplayer kann man aus haufenweise Liedern wählen, die nette Anspielungen auf echte Titel sind und sich auch echt gut anhören. Und eigene Lieder kann man auch hochladen und hören. ^^



Man kann jedes Lied, welches sich auf der Festplatte befindet, integrieren. nicht nur manche


----------



## Laz0rgun (13. Juni 2011)

Mal ne Frage, gibt es in APB eigentlich NUR Waffen zu kaufen, die nach 10 Tagen auslaufen?


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2011)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, gibt es in APB eigentlich NUR Waffen zu kaufen, die nach 10 Tagen auslaufen?



Jup. :>


----------



## Asayur (13. Juni 2011)

Öhm ... zockt hier noch jemand Hunted über Steam? ^^


----------



## Legendary (13. Juni 2011)

SUPER MEAT BOY!


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2011)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, gibt es in APB eigentlich NUR Waffen zu kaufen, die nach 10 Tagen auslaufen?



Ich glaub es gibt auch ein paar andere. Aber ist letztlich nicht so schlimm, weil wenn man regelmässig zockt (muss nicht sonderlich lang sein), dann hat man nach 10 Tagen das Geld locker wieder drin um die Waffe neu zu kaufen.


----------



## Simi1994 (13. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ups falscher Thread xD aber ich zogge grad DA:O .
> 
> Danach DA 2, auch wenn das eher ne Enttäuschung wird.



DA2 fand ich eigentlich fast besser als Origins^^ 

Aber sonst so:

Minecraft
League of Legends
Warcraft 3 Mods (CuHo Survival, Titan land usw.)
*Demon's Souls*


----------



## Davatar (14. Juni 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hat jemand ein paar gute Point&Click-Adventure zu empfehlen?
> 
> Hab schon lange keins mehr gespielt - mal wieder richtig Lust drauf.
> 
> ...


Mein Geheimtip: Orion Burger



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht um Aliens... und Burger... mehr verrat ich nicht, ist viel zu witzig das Spiel


----------



## painschkes (14. Juni 2011)

_Schön Alt - gefällt mir! :-)

Danke für den Tipp._


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2011)

Simi1994 schrieb:


> DA2 fand ich eigentlich fast besser als Origins^^



Habe einige Lets Plays gesehen, und was mich wohl mit am Meisten nervt sind die sich immer wiederholenden Räume. Trotzdem freue ich mich schon


----------



## nieye (14. Juni 2011)

Super Mario


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juni 2011)

Welcher Teil?


----------



## Quaxson (14. Juni 2011)

PC: Call of Duty Mondern Warfare 2
PC: Call of Duty Black Ops
PC: GTA4
PC: Counter Strike 1.6
DS: Pokémon Soul Silver


----------



## floppydrive (14. Juni 2011)

PC: Rift, DNF, 4 Elements, WoT, TF2, Terraria

Xbox: GTA4, Gears of War 2

Android: Pokemon Feuerrot, Robotek HD


----------



## Razyl (15. Juni 2011)

NBA 2k11 - Ich bin mehr als beeindruckt vom Spiel. Wahnsinnig gute Atmosphäre, super Kommentatoren (reagieren super auf die Spielzüge, bringen Experten mit ein, Statikstiken aus der Vorsaison etc. - Warum können die nicht in FIFA/PES so sein?), Fernseh-Präsentation. Tolle Grafik (in der Halle alles 3D, die Spieler können sogar gegen die Putztypen fallen und die reagieren darauf, die Maskottchen sind immer dabei), die Highlights werden nochmal mit Weichzeichner präsentiert, was noch genialer ist. Ein großartiges Spiel bislang *-*


----------



## Tilbie (15. Juni 2011)

Demon's Souls - Dex- Sharp-Ushigata kombi. Geht ganz gut nur hauen mich die Skelette in 4-2 ganz doll :/
Dwarf Fortress - Zumindest versuch ich es *g*
Darksiders (PS3) - Joa ganz naett aber ich find GoW besser.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (15. Juni 2011)

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hallo ich hatte vor vielen Jahren als Schüler noch, ein spiel in 2d es war ein abenteuerspiel in dem man zu zeiten der dinosaurier spielte min 10jahre alt, und musste sich lösungen überlegen um an den viechern vorbei zu kommen. Hat jemand ne idee wie das hieß will mal wieder das spiel haben aber keine ahnung wie das hieß vielleicht kommt jemandem meine Beschreibung bekannt vor auch wenn sie sehr mager ist[/font]


----------



## TaroEld (15. Juni 2011)

HoN (Auch wenn Lulzsec grad am rumDDOSn ist)

Stalker  - Call of Pripyat


----------



## Perkone (15. Juni 2011)

@Blaubär: Ich glaub, ich weiß welches du meinst.... Nur fällt mir auch der name nicht ein ffs...


----------



## orkman (15. Juni 2011)

LoL (league of legends)


----------



## painschkes (15. Juni 2011)

_Ich auch...45min 3on3 Spiel und doch noch verloren - war nach 15min bei 7/0/6 oder sowas und meine Mates meinten die ganze Zeit alle möglichen Minions im Jungle zu töten anstatt die Tower zu pushen , yay.

Dann kam noch dazu das der einzige Champ im Gegnerteam der genervt hat Trynda war - und selbst der war schlimm..macht Spaß sowas zu verlieren..aber ich sags immer wieder : Random = Spackos <3_


----------



## Zukane (16. Juni 2011)

Grade habe ich Arcania (Gothic 4) durch was ein scheiß Spiel xD

Spiele auch zurzeit Harry potter 4 und 7.1


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juni 2011)

7.1? O_o


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Juni 2011)

Wurde das Spiel jetzt etwa auch in zwei Teile gesplittet ?

Oh man diese Geldgier scheint kein Ende zu nehmen : /


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> 7.1? O_o



Der siebte Film wurde in zwei Teile geschnitten. 7.1 und 7.2


----------



## Zukane (16. Juni 2011)

Jep das Spiel heißt auch "Teil 1" ;D

Wäre ja dumm wenn man im Film weniger mitbekommt als im Game ;D


----------



## Raaandy (16. Juni 2011)

der plan is sooo 

star wars kotor 1 und 2
dann erstmal the witcher 1 dann 2
und dann fable 3 

ob das was wird bis star wars the old republic kommt ist fraglich aber nichts ist unmöglich


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Juni 2011)

Ich spiel grad mit dem Gedanken mir Jedi Academy und Kotor zu kaufen. Aber auf Amazon sind beide Spiele noch verdammt teuer : /
Warum hab ich Idiot diese Perlen auch damals verkauft?


----------



## Raaandy (16. Juni 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich spiel grad mit dem Gedanken mir Jedi Academy und Kotor zu kaufen. Aber auf Amazon sind beide Spiele noch verdammt teuer : /
> Warum hab ich Idiot diese Perlen auch damals verkauft?



genau so gings mir vornem halben jahr dann hab ich bei steam geschaut und siehe da kotor 1 8,99 € für dieses spiel ein absoluter top preis. und the witcher 1 kann ich dir auch ans herz legen ist ein erwachsenen rp für 15,99 die extendet edtion


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich spiel grad mit dem Gedanken mir Jedi Academy und Kotor zu kaufen. Aber auf Amazon sind beide Spiele noch verdammt teuer : /
> Warum hab ich Idiot diese Perlen auch damals verkauft?



Wenn du Steam gut findest:

http://store.steampowered.com/app/32370/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/6020/

Sind gut 18 Euro zusammen


----------



## Healor (16. Juni 2011)

Seit ein paar Tagen hat mich wieder die Sim City 4 sucht gepackt. Echt schlimm dieses Spiel


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wenn du Steam gut findest:
> Sind gut 18 Euro zusammen



Wow danke für den Hinweis 
Und die Witcher extended Version hab ich natürlich schon hier Zuhause liegen mit ner schmucken Verpackung 

kleiner edit: *Betriebssystem:* Windows XP oder Windows Vista
es läuft aber doch auch auf w7 oder  ?


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Wow danke für den Hinweis
> Und die Witcher extended Version hab ich natürlich schon hier Zuhause liegen mit ner schmucken Verpackung
> 
> kleiner edit: *Betriebssystem:* Windows XP oder Windows Vista
> es läuft aber doch auch auf w7 oder  ?



Es lässt sich nicht zu 100% sagen. Meine Jedi Academy Retail-Version funktioniert noch auf Win7. KotOR weiß ich nicht, aber laut dem Steam-Foren soll es funktionieren.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (16. Juni 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> @Blaubär: Ich glaub, ich weiß welches du meinst.... Nur fällt mir auch der name nicht ein ffs...



Schade^^ Naja hoffentlich fehlt dir der Name wieder ein. Das Spiel war richtig geil damals


----------



## schneemaus (16. Juni 2011)

Plants vs Zombies DS (bin mal auf den VS Modus und die neuen Minispiele gespannt - z.B. eins, wo es superheiß ist, die Peashooter müde werden und man ins Mikro brüllen muss, um sie anzuspornen  )

Lufia - Curse of the Sinistrals (endlich - bis jetzt nur angespielt und etwas enttäuscht, da es ein Action RPG zu werden scheint und Dekar PINKE Haare hat o.O)

Final Fantasy Chrystal Chronicles - Echoes of Time (ganz süß und niedlich, ab und zu auch mal ganz nett)

Art Academy (wenn man das Spielen nennen kann, aber es ist halt ein "Spiel" - die Lektionen sind ganz nett, aber der freie Zeichenmodus ist halt wirklich toll, wenn man unterwegs ist und mal Lust hat zu zeichnen)


Ich liebe meinen DS <3


----------



## ZAM (16. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (16. Juni 2011)

@ ZAM
Das fliegt bei mir irgendwie auch noch rum, komme da aber nie weit. -.-

@ Topic
Mal wieder (um genau zu sein zocke ich es zum dritten mal durch) FF13


----------



## ZAM (16. Juni 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Schade^^ Naja hoffentlich fehlt dir der Name wieder ein. Das Spiel war richtig geil damals



Bermuda Syndrom?


----------



## Tikume (16. Juni 2011)

Beat Hazard

Nachdem es die letzten Tage schon diverse Updates gabb kam heute der ULtra-DLC - u. A. mit Online Modus den ich gleich mal gezockt habe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9fbFj7ahwc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jon5HUHUvcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (16. Juni 2011)

Stimmt meine Angabe jetzt oder nicht?


----------



## Raaandy (17. Juni 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Wow danke für den Hinweis
> Und die Witcher extended Version hab ich natürlich schon hier Zuhause liegen mit ner schmucken Verpackung
> 
> kleiner edit: *Betriebssystem:* Windows XP oder Windows Vista
> es läuft aber doch auch auf w7 oder  ?



jap ich hab mir kotor 1 wie ich schon sagte auch über steam gekauft das läuft unter windows 7


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> @ ZAM
> Das fliegt bei mir irgendwie auch noch rum, komme da aber nie weit. -.-



Sollte man alte Cube-Spiele eigentlich auf 50 oder 60HZ bei einem 32" LCD-Fernseher stellen? *g*


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (17. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bermuda Syndrom?



Stimmt ! Danke ZAM


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Stimmt ! Danke ZAM







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (17. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sollte man alte Cube-Spiele eigentlich auf 50 oder 60HZ bei einem 32" LCD-Fernseher stellen? *g*



Das ist mal eine verdammt gute Frage^^, ich sollte mal probieren was besser läuft.


----------



## Sabito (17. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sollte man alte Cube-Spiele eigentlich auf 50 oder 60HZ bei einem 32" LCD-Fernseher stellen? *g*



Kp, hab nen Rörenfernseher, der ist schon alt und bei dem macht 50 oder 60Hz keinen unterschied.^^

@Topic
Ich spiele mit dem gedanken wieder ein paar N64-Spiele (Super MArio oder Yoshi's Island) zu spielen oder was auf dem GC.^^


----------



## MasterCrain (17. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Kp, hab nen Rörenfernseher, der ist schon alt und bei dem macht 50 oder 60Hz keinen unterschied.^^
> 
> @Topic
> Ich spiele mit dem gedanken wieder ein paar N64-Spiele (Super MArio oder Yoshi's Island) zu spielen oder was auf dem GC.^^



Yoshi's Island war doch für die SNES. Ja das waren noch zeiten, Zelda, Terranigma, Secret of mana/Evermore einfach unerreichte Spiele.



@Topic
Ich Würd gern bioshok 2 Spielen, geht nur nicht -.- Spiel selbt läuft flüssig (außer bei viel Durcheinander), aber sobald nen Video kommt oder ich die Karte/Menü aufrufe (oder einfach nur nen info zu nem Plasmid erhalte) Hab ich standbilder und mein Rechner is voll ausgelastet -.- Liegt vieleicht darann das ich nur 2 Gb Arbeitspeicher hab und net 3 wie gefordert :/

Spiel Daher grad Divinity 2 Ergo Draconis. Schöne Graphic, Nettes gameplay (vor allem als Drache durch die gegend zu fliegen hat was, ebenso wie den Eigenen Turm, mit Aufrüsten verbesserungen usw hat bischen was taktisches an sich), aber nen heftiger Schwierigkeitsgrad (zumindest als Nahkämpfer) . Da stirbt man schneller als man gucken kann. Alle paar minuten Speichern damit kein Frust aufkommt^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Juni 2011)

Alice Madness Returns (<3)

Beat Hazard Ultra (Gawd, so viele Effekte)

NBA 2k11


----------



## Sabito (17. Juni 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Yoshi's Island war doch für die SNES. Ja das waren noch zeiten, Zelda, Terranigma, Secret of mana/Evermore einfach unerreichte Spiele.
> 
> 
> 
> [...]



Danke für die Korrektur, hab da zwei Spiele verwechselt, meine Yoshis Story


----------



## Asayur (17. Juni 2011)

Dungeon Siege III

Ich finds genial, doch fordernde Kämpfe zum Teil, Sammelwut, jetzt muss nur noch der Co Op Spass machen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Juni 2011)

Beim Cube sollte man generell auf 60Hz stellen, da das Bild einfach weniger flackert.


----------



## Sabito (18. Juni 2011)

Hm.... ich weiß nicht was ich spielen soll, "Fire Emblem- Path of Radiance" oder "Super Shmash Bros Meele"...... glaube ich spiel eerstmal ne Runde "Kirby-Airride" xD


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wiedermal hervor geholt. MAcht verdammt Spass.


----------



## Zukane (18. Juni 2011)

Alice Madness Returns 

Das Game ist noch kranker als die Trailer naja was hat man auch anderes erwartet hehe^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (18. Juni 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Alice Madness Returns
> 
> Das Game ist noch kranker als die Trailer naja was hat man auch anderes erwartet hehe^^



Krank? Wird gekauft .


----------



## Drekavac (18. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich spiel seit heute_* sacred 2*_ auf ps3(mp)
 inquisitor


----------



## Zukane (18. Juni 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Krank? Wird gekauft .



Muss echt sagen hammer Game! 
Vorallem bekommst du das bei Onlinekeyshops das ziemlich günstig.

Richtig gtue Atmosphäre und cooles Kampfsystem ^^


----------



## zoizz (18. Juni 2011)

Guild Wars geupdated (feinstes Denglisch) und mal schauen, ob ich es noch kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. Juni 2011)

Hab auf Steam nun Kotor gekauft und das Game süchtelt mich so hart an


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Juni 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Alice Madness Returns
> 
> Das Game ist noch kranker als die Trailer naja was hat man auch anderes erwartet hehe^^



Leider wird es sehr schnell langweilig finde ich.


----------



## H2OTest (19. Juni 2011)

Ich spiel um 12 uhr football


----------



## Razyl (19. Juni 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Leider wird es sehr schnell langweilig finde ich.



Das Gameplay ist halt wie beim Vorgänger: Solide, aber nicht großartig. Das Besondere ist halt dieser abartig gute Level-Design, an dem sich einige Entwickler mal ein paar hundert Scheiben abschneiden können.


----------



## LiangZhou# (19. Juni 2011)

Borderlands 

Ich spiels zwar zzt leider alleine aber trotzdem ist es toll x)


----------



## Davatar (20. Juni 2011)

Eeeeeeendlich nach 2 Jahren immer mal wieder rumprobieren hab ichs doch noch zum Laufen gebracht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entgegen allem was man irgendwo im Internet nachlesen kann, war die Lösung schlussendlich:
1. Patch 1.0.7.0 installieren (logisch, da aktuellster Patch).
2. Während dem Patching wird die Pflicht, sich mit nem Windows Live Account zu registrieren, entfernt - so stehts zumindest während dem Patch-Vorgang. Das ist allerdings kompletter Schwachsinn!
3. Installation von Windows Live (ja das hab ich bisher noch nie gebraucht und daher auch nie installiert).
4. Erstellen eines Offline-Accounts bei Windows-Live

und plötzlich, oh wunder:

5. MAGIC!!! Es läuft plötzlich! Entgegen Vermutungen, es würd an Windows 7 64-Bit oder an ner ATI-Graka liegen, lags doch nur am Windows Live Account o_O

Naja, wie auch immer, Hauptsache es läuft jetzt endlich.


----------



## orkman (20. Juni 2011)

League of Legends


----------



## painschkes (20. Juni 2011)

_Jup , ich auch._


----------



## Dominau (20. Juni 2011)

Ebenfalls League of Legends.
Spiel aber auch noch etwas Knights of Honor


----------



## Laxera (20. Juni 2011)

Auch LOL 

aber auch - wieder einmal - MASS EFFECT 2 

mfg LAX


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

Alle spielen sie LoL (looool ^^), ist das Spiel sooo gut ? Hatte es einmal runtergeladen, dann aber Launcher-Probleme gehabt und es gelassen.


----------



## MasterCrain (20. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alle spielen sie LoL (looool ^^), ist das Spiel sooo gut ? Hatte es einmal runtergeladen, dann aber Launcher-Probleme gehabt und es gelassen.



Es ist extrem Taktisch. Dein held hat nur 4 Fähigkeiten. Allein kannst du nix ausrichten jeder Turm putzt dich in 5 Sekunden weg, gleichzeitig bringen dich die Gegenr auch Ruck zuck um, der Hauptteil des Spiel besteht im langsamen Vorrücken, Blitzartigen angriffen auf den Gegner und schnellen Rückzügen hinter einen sicheren Turm während man sich gleichzeitig langsam zur basis des Gegners vorarbeitet. 

Allerdings hab ich festgestellt das man als Anfänger mit freudnen spielen sollte. Gelangt man als unerfahrender in ein Spiel wird man oft von den eigenen Gruppenmitgliedern Geflamet was das zeug hält. Als Anfänger stirbt man nähmlich schneller als man denkt oder schaft es nicht einen gegner zu töten. Auch den Slang muss man verstehen sonst weiß man nicht was einen die anderen sagen wollen und man wird wieder geflamet. Hab ich leider mehrfach erleben müssen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

Also wie in fast jedem Multiplayer-Spiel ^^. Das Prinzip ist ja wie DotA. Daher sollte es jetzt nicht all zu schwer sein, allerdings muss man ja erstmal die Helden, Fähigkeiten und Items wieder kennen lernen. Mal schauen.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Also wie in fast jedem Multiplayer-Spiel ^^. Das Prinzip ist ja wie DotA. Daher sollte es jetzt nicht all zu schwer sein, allerdings muss man ja erstmal die Helden, Fähigkeiten und Items wieder kennen lernen. Mal schauen.



Ich hab ja DotA bis zu vergasung gespielt, aber mit LoL kann ich mich garnicht anfreunden.


----------



## floppydrive (20. Juni 2011)

LoL ist mir irgendwie zu viel geworden, nun mit 1500 Wins reicht es erstmal, habe nun seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr gezockt ich warte auf die Season 2, die Pause musst erstmal sein


----------



## Razyl (20. Juni 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> LoL ist mir irgendwie zu viel geworden, nun mit 1500 Wins reicht es erstmal, habe nun seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr gezockt ich warte auf die Season 2, die Pause musst erstmal sein



!

Ich spiele es nur noch ab und an. Ansonsten warte ich nicht auf Season 2, sondern auf DOTA 2 ^.^


----------



## Loony555 (21. Juni 2011)

Angeregt durch das Re-Release von Ocarina of Time für den 3DS zocke ich nach vielen Jahren mal wieder das gute alte "Legend of Zelda - a Link to the Past" 
in der Gameboy Advance Variante (1:1 Umsetzung der SNES Version). 

Auch heute noch ein fantastisch gutes Spiel! Und stellenweise absolut höllisch schwierig.


Da ich das Ganze per GBA Emu auf der PSP spiele, kann ich aber zum Glück jederzeit zwischenspeichern. 
Das macht die Sache doch deutlich entspannter.


----------



## Dominau (21. Juni 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ebenfalls League of Legends.
> Spiel aber auch noch etwas Knights of Honor


League of Legends ist blöd. :<
Hab ich eben mehr zeit für Knights of Honor. Das spiel ist echt der Hammer


----------



## iShock (21. Juni 2011)

gnah kennt wer nen guten Shooter der auf Mac läuft und möglichst über Steam kaufbar ist....

Hab schon über Source Pack nachgedacht... das wären CSS, Day of Defeat, und Halflife2 DM

oder halt Lf4D1+2 (wobei ich eher nen normalen Shooter such .... bin mir da halt überhaupt nich sicher)

Q_Q Jemand nen Tipp ?


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Juni 2011)

TF2 kannste als MAC-Version kaufen, wenn ich mich nicht verguggt habe. Zumindest die Orange Box ist dort zum Verkauf.


----------



## iShock (21. Juni 2011)

tf2 hab ich schon - ist halt teilweise ganz lustig aber häufig auch nervig, da es Premiumusern praktisch erlaubt ist zu cheaten - und das auf so gut wie jedem Server


Ich such nen ganz normalen guten 0815 Shooter für Mac


----------



## Reflox (21. Juni 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> tf2 hab ich schon - ist halt teilweise ganz lustig aber häufig auch nervig, da es Premiumusern praktisch erlaubt ist zu cheaten - und das auf so gut wie jedem Server
> 
> 
> Ich such nen ganz normalen guten 0815 Shooter für Mac



Wie wärs mit Call of Duty irgendwas?^^


----------



## iShock (21. Juni 2011)

M-a-c kompatibel ?^^


zumindest bei steam nit


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Juni 2011)

Bei TF2 muss man aber sagen, dass es net am spiel liegt, wenn Serverbetreiber meinen so einen Schmarrn wie Premiumdienste anzubieten. Die üblichen Verdächtigen (Half Life Reihe und CS) sind nix?


----------



## Beckenblockade (22. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Beat Hazard Ultra*
Ein DLC für das gute alte Beat Hazard, der das Spiel aufgrund der unglaublich vielen Neuerungen praktisch zu seinem eigenen Sequel macht.
Das Game selber ist ein visuell abgefahrener Space shooter, welcher mit Musikstücken auf eurem PC angetrieben wird, und dadraus selbstständig Levels bastelt. Im Kampf gegen die (Boss-)Gegner stehen einem verschiedene Powerups und Waffen zur verfügung, welche man durch fleissiges zocken freischaltet.
Von den gewählten Musikstücken hängen btw nicht nur die Level selber ab, sondern auch eure Waffenstärke, Gegneranzahlen, Gegnergeschwindigkeiten etc. etc.
Füttert man das Spiel also bspw. mit songs die dermassen knüppeln, dass man Durchfall bekommt - geht auf dem Bildschirm ordentlich die Post ab mit öbszönen Gegnerhorden und Leuchteffekten, während bei ruhigeren Songs das Ganze etwas zurückhaltender ausfällt.

Bin im Moment ordentlich süchtig, und zocke reihenweise meine Lieblingsalben durch.

Steam:
Originalspiel - 10&#8364;
DLC - 5&#8364;

Auch für XboX und PS3 erhaeltlich.


----------



## iShock (22. Juni 2011)

CSS hab ich mir heute mal besorgt.... 


jedoch brauch ich da noch ne ganze Weile bis ich mich eingewöhnt hab....

die ersten 20 Minuten sahen heute ungefähr so aus....

Spawnen -> 2 Sekunden Laufen -> Headshot....
Spawnen -> Bis zur nächsten Ecke laufen -> Kurz um die Ecke schauen -> Headshot
Spawnen -> Headshot
Spawnen -> 2 Sekunden laufen -> Vor mir spawnt Gegner (oO) -> Ich schieße, treff 0-> Headshot.....
Spawnen -> Bis zur Ecke Laufen -> Granate werfen -> laufen + schießen -> Headshot....

das hat sich so gefühlte 10 mal wiederholt das szenario xD

Day of Defeat + Half life2 Dm gabs auch noch dazu

Half Life lief ein wenig besser (Ich starb zumindest nicht in den ersten 10 Sekunden)
Day of Defeat kam ich gar nich erst auf nen Server ...


naja am anfang von tf2 wars ähnlich - dachte mir da nur - oh gott was geht denn hier ab und nach ner weile weiß man wies in etwa läuft....

Kann mir jemand für Css  ein paar gute Waffen empfehlen ? Damit ich mir nich immer Random irgendeine nehme muss.... :-I


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> die ersten 20 Minuten sahen heute ungefähr so aus....
> 
> Spawnen -> 2 Sekunden Laufen -> Headshot....
> Spawnen -> Bis zur nächsten Ecke laufen -> Kurz um die Ecke schauen -> Headshot
> ...


Also in CSS sollten eigentlich keine Gegner während der Runde spawnen können, es sei denn es war ein Admin oder sowas. Ansonsten würd ich schauen, dass Du nur auf Server gehst, die mit entsprechender Software gegens Cheaten geschützt sind. Früher war das mal Punkbuster, keine Ahnung ob das heute noch aktuell ist.

Und gute Waffen...kommt halt drauf an, wie Du spielst. Grundsätzlich sind folgende Waffen für den Anfang nicht schlecht:
- Kalashnikov
- M4A1
- Steyr Aug, wobei die als ich zuletzt spielte (was viele Jahre her ist) extrem entwertet wurde
- MP5 bei kleinem Budget

Wenn Du genug Kohle zusammen hast natürlich die Warfare Magnum
oder wenn Du grundsätzlich ein guter Scharfschütze hast und mehr auf schnell als durchschlagkräftig stehst die Steyr Scout. Wenig Leute können damit umgehn, aber wenn man sie beherrscht ist sie meiner Meinung nach viel wertvoller als die Magnum, alleine schon weil sie so wenig kostet und weil die andern nicht damit umgehn können (sprich wenn Du stirbst hat der Gegner nix davon   )

Ansonsten musst Du halt ausprobieren was Dir mehr oder weniger liegt, kommt extrem drauf an wie Du spielst.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Juni 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> Q_Q Jemand nen Tipp ?


Ja kauf dir PC.

Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction, soll auch unter Mac gehen ist zwar kein Shooter. ;(


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also in CSS sollten eigentlich keine Gegner während der Runde spawnen können, es sei denn es war ein Admin oder sowas. Ansonsten würd ich schauen, dass Du nur auf Server gehst, die mit entsprechender Software gegens Cheaten geschützt sind. Früher war das mal Punkbuster, keine Ahnung ob das heute noch aktuell ist.
> 
> Und gute Waffen...kommt halt drauf an, wie Du spielst. Grundsätzlich sind folgende Waffen für den Anfang nicht schlecht:
> - Kalashnikov
> ...




Gerade eine AK47 hätt ich fürn Anfänger nicht empfohlen. Weil doch die meisten gar nicht wissen, dass man da nur kurze Feuerstöße abgeben darf weil man sonst gar nix trifft. Naja findet man irgendwann sicherlich auch selbst raus... ^^

Abgesehen davon fand ich die Gameplay-Beschreibung zu CSS weiter oben recht treffend. So spielt sich das halt. Paar Sekunden laufen > Headshot. Ist nichts ungewöhnliches für das Counter Strike Spielprinzip. Das war schon so, als damals CS noch richtig "in" war.
Heute würde ich es nicht mehr spielen, weder "kaufen" noch umsonst. Ist meiner Meinung nach ein völlig ausgelutschtes Spielprinzip. Da muss schon Battlefield 3 Grafik her um mich vom Hocker zu reißen. Sonst ist das wenig spassig.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ja kauf dir PC.
> 
> Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction, soll auch unter Mac gehen ist zwar kein Shooter. ;(



Third Person *Shooter*


----------



## Sabito (22. Juni 2011)

Ich zocke gerade Darksiders, aufgrund einer Wette mit angefangen und es macht mir Spaß.^^ Und was muss ich sagen, ich hab die Wette gewonnen, wenn auch nur knapp. xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Juni 2011)

Zockt einfach Day of Defeat
Ist tausendmal spaßiger als CSS


----------



## painschkes (22. Juni 2011)

_Orcs vs. Elves

Sau cool :-D_


----------



## zoizz (22. Juni 2011)

World of Tanks.





Ich hasse Shooter.
Hab ich nie gespielt.
Wer ich nie spielen.
Aber dieses Teil mit den Panzer ist ja irgendwo auch ein Shooter, zumindest ähnlich.
Verdammt, warum gefällt mir das?
Bin zwar immer nur 20-40min am Tag am spielen, aber das macht echt Bock.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juni 2011)

Spiral Knights 
Verdammt das Spiel ist zwar richtig simpel ,bockt aber pervers *o* 
& solange ich bei LOL in der Warteschleife chille ...


----------



## Cyberratchet (22. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Spiral Knights
> Verdammt das Spiel ist zwar richtig simpel ,bockt aber pervers *o*
> & solange ich bei LOL in der Warteschleife chille ...


... ich dachte mir doch, dass ich einen Olliruh kenne .
Zocke zurzeit auch fast nur Spiral Knights, momentan habe ich schon fast 24h auf dem Konto. Vorallem mit einem Freund in Skype gibt es für mich zurzeit nichts besseres ^^.


----------



## iShock (23. Juni 2011)

keine kohle mir nen Pc zu kaufen - soll auch nur was für zwischendurch sein (ja ich hab hohe Ansprüche :-D)


Conviction hab ich bis jetzt boykoittiert wegen diesem restriktiven Kopierschutz dingens (oder wie das hieß) - SCCT im Multiplayer.... ach das hat damals so gerockt ._.

Verstehs zwar das die ihr Produkt schützen möchten nur net mit so nem Überwachungskram....


wenn das nich wäre würde ich mir das sofort kaufn


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> M-a-c kompatibel ?^^
> 
> 
> zumindest bei steam nit



Ich weiss ja nicht, aber mein Cousin hat die immer auf nem Mac gezockt^^


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2011)

Darksiders. Sehr nettes Spiel, auch wenn die Steuerung etwas annervt.


----------



## OrsonLEBT (23. Juni 2011)

Vor 2 Wochen meine PS2 wieder aktiviert: Time Splitters 2, Zone of the Enders: The 2nd Runner,
 Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater, Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty. Tekken 5 und Resident Evil 4.
Irgendwann muss auch wieder meine Gamecube her um die Remakes von MGS1 und Resident Evil.  

Ansonsten habe ich auch mein AionAccount ausgegraben und stelle zufrieden fest, dass ich Spass 
dabei habe.


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2011)

OrsonLEBT schrieb:


> Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty



Epic!!! Die Musik damals, wenn ich daran denke... war ne tolle Atmo!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Dragon Age 2.

Im letzten Akt (glaub ich v.v)


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Darksiders. Sehr nettes Spiel, auch wenn die Steuerung etwas annervt.



Darksiders spielen ja auch nur Idioten mit der Tastatur.

BT:

Ich spiel gerade das "I'm still waiting" Spiel für



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Darksiders spielen ja auch nur Idioten mit der Tastatur.





Ist die Wortwahl überlegt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Dragon Age 2, es hört einfach nicht auf >.<


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist die Wortwahl überlegt?



Jap. Weil ich selber einer war, und fast Krämpfe davongetragen habe. Bis ich auf ein Gamepad umgestigen bin.


----------



## iShock (25. Juni 2011)

Minecraft ... immer noch.... nachdem ich in den ersten 2 Welten mein Haus nich wieder gefunden hab (zu weit weggebaut vom Spawnpunkt Kopf -> Tisch)

mir die 3te Welt nicht mehr gepasst hab und ich die 4te aufgegeben hab weil Welt 5 mal drölfzilliarden mal besser aussieht.... (Kotz)


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juni 2011)

Wie isn F.3.A.R.? Ist das noch gruselig? Ich meine Alma wird mich ja kaum wirklich schocken wenn sie auf meiner Seite ist.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wie isn F.3.A.R.? Ist das noch gruselig? Ich meine Alma wird mich ja kaum wirklich schocken wenn sie auf meiner Seite ist.



Gibt aber so ein anders komisches Vieh, das aussieht wie ein Amnesia Monster in Silent Hill Style^^

Es ist nichtmehr ganz so Horror mässig. Ist etwa gleich schlimm wie Amnesia.


----------



## floppydrive (28. Juni 2011)

Wo lebst du den bitte, F3AR soll gleich gut/schlimm sein wie Amnesia, das ja mal grober Unfug, F3AR ist im Gegensatz zu Amnesia ein riesiger Haufen Code Müll.

Das ist ein Stink normaler Trigger Shooter mit altbackener Grafik und keinem Horror mehr, das ding mit Amnesia zu vergleichen ist ja wohl alles andere als richtig.


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Juni 2011)

Fifa 11 Konsolenversion


----------



## Reflox (28. Juni 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Wo lebst du den bitte, F3AR soll gleich gut/schlimm sein wie Amnesia, das ja mal grober Unfug, F3AR ist im Gegensatz zu Amnesia ein riesiger Haufen Code Müll.
> 
> Das ist ein Stink normaler Trigger Shooter mit altbackener Grafik und keinem Horror mehr, das ding mit Amnesia zu vergleichen ist ja wohl alles andere als richtig.



Naja ich finde amnesia ja nicht wirklich so schlimm. Von den Schockmomenten her ist es genau so wie F.3.A.R.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Es ist nichtmehr ganz so Horror mässig. Ist etwa gleich schlimm wie Amnesia.



Also Amnesia ist das mieseste Horrorspiel was ich bisher gespielt habe. Aber naja meinen Infos nach ist F.3.A.R. nichtmehr gruseliger als Bioshock - werds mir wohl eher nicht besorgen.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2011)

League of Legends

Just Cause 2

Crysis 2 mit DX 11


----------



## iShock (28. Juni 2011)

Splinter Cell Conviction....

noch



Story war zwar nett inszeniert aber zu kurz :-(
Multiplayer finden sich keine Mitspieler (Q_Q)


----------



## Azerak (28. Juni 2011)

AoC und Minecraft

Deadspace2 war zu kurz T_T


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Juni 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> AoC und Minecraft
> 
> Deadspace2 war zu kurz T_T



Ist AoC schon F2P? Weil zahlen würd ich nach 3 Chancen, die das Spiel von mir gekriegt hat, nicht mehr.


----------



## Azerak (28. Juni 2011)

Nö is es nicht.
Hab da vor 2-3 Wochen angefangen und kann nix negatives sagen außer kleinerer - nicht spielbeeinträchtigender Bugs.
(Mein Mount verschwindet manchmal und dann flieg ich halt durch die Landschaft *g*)

F2P is allerdings schon aufm Testserver


----------



## Asayur (28. Juni 2011)

Monster Hunter Freedome Unite (wat'n Name xD)
Auf PSP das Spiel ist zwar sauschwer, macht aber höllisch spaß *gg*


----------



## Silenzz (29. Juni 2011)

Imho auf der xBox Fable 2 and I love it *.*


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (29. Juni 2011)

Katamari Forever, Deus Ex und Dead Space 2. Je nachdem wonach mir grad is, aber alle müssen endlich fertig werden :C


----------



## Ennia (29. Juni 2011)

Team Fortress 2, da es jetzt kostenlos ist


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2011)

Im Moment viel iSketch (wenn man das als Spiel bezeichnen möchte) mit einigen Freunden und Audiosurf.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juni 2011)

Immernoch Terraria ^^


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Im Moment viel *iSketch *(wenn man das als Spiel bezeichnen möchte) mit einigen Freunden und Audiosurf.



Auch lange nicht mehr gezockt, danke für den Tipp. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Auch lange nicht mehr gezockt, danke für den Tipp. ^^



Dann sag mal Bescheid, wir halten uns gern in eigens erschaffenen Räumen auf, unterhalten uns dabei im Skype und lachen uns kaputt


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dann sag mal Bescheid, wir halten uns gern in eigens erschaffenen Räumen auf, unterhalten uns dabei im Skype und lachen uns kaputt



Alles klar ^^


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dann sag mal Bescheid, wir halten uns gern in eigens erschaffenen Räumen auf, unterhalten uns dabei im Skype und lachen uns kaputt



Konov passt doch gar nicht bei euer Frauen-Runde rein. Konov lästert nicht!


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2011)

Frauenrunde? Also momentan spielt auch ein Mann mit. Und wir lästern ja nicht, es sei denn, wir gucken Frauentausch


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Frauenrunde? Also momentan spielt auch ein Mann mit. Und wir lästern ja nicht, es sei denn, wir gucken Frauentausch



Ich hab mal gegoggelt, aber irgendwie begreif ich das Spiel nicht. Worum gehts da genau?


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2011)

Das ist quasi Montagsmaler online, man malt, die anderen müssen es erraten und umgekehrt.


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gegoggelt, aber irgendwie begreif ich das Spiel nicht. Worum gehts da genau?



Man spielt mit mehreren Leuten, mindestens zwei, in einem Raum Montagsmaler.
Abwechselnd ist einer dran, der einen Begriff malen muss, den die anderen nicht sehen. Die anderen müssen raten.
Je schneller die Lösung getippt wird, desto mehr Punkte bekommt derjenige. Schnelles tippen ist also auch hilfreich. ^^

Und für das Malen gibts so eine Oberfläche wie Paint ungefähr. Das ganze funktioniert im einfachen und schweren Modus und in verschiedenen Sprachen. Für zwischendurch ist es ziemlich witzig.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2011)

Ah, das kenn ich nur unter dem Begriff Sonntagsmaler. Ja, das ist lustig. ^^ Hab aber kein großes Talent dafür. Kann man das auch in privaten Gruppen spielen oder nur in öffentlichen?


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ah, das kenn ich nur unter dem Begriff Sonntagsmaler. Ja, das ist lustig. ^^ Hab aber kein großes Talent dafür. Kann man das auch in privaten Gruppen spielen oder nur in öffentlichen?



Soweit ich weiß kann man sich auch eigene Räume machen, vorallem braucht man aber keine Anmeldung also man kann völlig anonym als Newbie-718276 einloggen und spielen. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2011)

Ich persönlich mach mir allerdings immer nen Nick, weil das in öffentlichen Räumen ganz sinnvoll ist. Nach ein paar Spielen kann man nämlich Leute verwarnen, die gegen die Regeln verstoßen, sprich Buchstaben, anstößige oder rassenfeindliche Sachen malen oder aber sich gegenseitig die Lösungen verraten oder andere Spieler beleidigen.

Eigene Räume sind möglich, mit den lustigsten Themen wie z.B. "gross food" (englisch halt), auf deutsch gibt es z.B. "Geographie" oder "Food" etc.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2011)

Hm, da würd ich vielleicht auch mal ne Runde mitmachen, wenn ich darf. 

Ich spiel übrigens ab und an gerne auf http://www.speedgamez.com. Falls also mal jemand Lust auf Stratego, Blackjack, Pool oder was andres hat, kann er sich ja melden.


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hm, da würd ich vielleicht auch mal ne Runde mitmachen, wenn ich darf.
> 
> Ich spiel übrigens ab und an gerne auf http://www.speedgamez.com. Falls also mal jemand Lust auf Stratego, Blackjack, Pool oder was andres hat, kann er sich ja melden.



Pool = Billard? Ich zocke sowohl in der Realität, wie auch am PC gerne Billard. Wobei es in echt natürlich viel besser ist, aber zwischendurch mal ne Runde am Rechner ist auch ganz nett.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Juni 2011)

Immernoch Fifa 11. Ich hab einfach keinen Bock auf was anderes, auch wenn ich noch GoW 1,2,3, Red Dead Redemption und Killzone 3 eingeschweißt hier liegen hab >_<


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juni 2011)

Isso, Fifa 11 ist auch einfach richtig gut


----------



## Tilbie (29. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin noch ganz am Anfang, find God of War bis jetzt aber besser. Naja, mal schauen was da noch kommt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Isso, Fifa 11 ist auch einfach richtig gut



Ich weiß nicht.. es ist zwar das beste bisher, aber Fernschüsse sind deutlich zu schwer.. und das ungenaue Schussverhalten bei Freistößen nervt total. Mal geht er bei halb voller Leiste meilenweit drüber, dann bleibt er wieder in der Mauer hängen. Bei gleicher Distanz und gleichem Schützen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht.. es ist zwar das beste bisher, aber Fernschüsse sind deutlich zu schwer.. und das ungenaue Schussverhalten bei Freistößen nervt total. Mal geht er bei halb voller Leiste meilenweit drüber, dann bleibt er wieder in der Mauer hängen. Bei gleicher Distanz und gleichem Schützen.



Freistöße sind wirklich verdammt schwer. Problem ist, dass jeder Spieler ein völlig anderes Schussverhalten hat und man sich das natürlich nicht bei jedem merken kann. Ich habe bisher auf PS3 nur einen einzigen Freistoß reinbekommen; das war ein angedrehter Schuss mit D. Villa, der schön an der Mauer vorbei ging aber durch den Drall ins Tor flog. Am PC gingen Vollspannschüsse mit Rooney auch immer gut ins Tor.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Juni 2011)

Wer spielt schon FIFA? PES WTF!


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wer spielt schon FIFA? PES WTF!



Das ist zu einfach. Spiele das mit meinem Schwager oft auf der PS. Dribblings sind viel zu einfach, bei Fifa dagegen wieder ein wenig zu schwer. Aber bei PES rennt man - auch gegen gute Gegner - einfach durch. Außerdem hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass schlechte Teams tatsächlich viel besser sind. So hab ich etwa mal gegen meinen Schwager 7:0 gewonnen - ich war Iran, er Frankreich. Und wir sind keine Anfänger, spielen das schon extrem lange und haben dementsprechend auch etwas drauf.


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das ist zu einfach. Spiele das mit meinem Schwager oft auf der PS. Dribblings sind viel zu einfach, bei Fifa dagegen wieder ein wenig zu schwer. Aber bei PES rennt man - auch gegen gute Gegner - einfach durch. Außerdem hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass schlechte Teams tatsächlich viel besser sind. So hab ich etwa mal gegen meinen Schwager 7:0 gewonnen - ich war Iran, er Frankreich. Und wir sind keine Anfänger, spielen das schon extrem lange und haben dementsprechend auch etwas drauf.



Dann spielst du das falsche Spiel. PES hat im Endeffekt doch etwas mehr mit der Fußballsimulation zu tun, als FIFA, dass sich, EA-typisch, eher an Arcade-Sachen orientiert. Aber an PES 6 kommt eh nie wieder ein Spiel ran... *seufz*


----------



## Healor (29. Juni 2011)

Sim City 4 Deluxe

Und es hört einfach nicht auf. Hänge jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit an meiner Region und es gibt noch so viel zu tun


----------



## Sabito (29. Juni 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> [Darksiders]
> 
> Bin noch ganz am Anfang, find God of War bis jetzt aber besser. Naja, mal schauen was da noch kommt.



Am anfang ist das ein bissel lahm, es kommt noch Würze ins Spiel.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Isso, Fifa 11 ist auch einfach richtig gut



Fifa 11 ist schon nahe dran an der Perfektion. Klar gibt es noch kleine Macken, aber die findet man meist in den einzelnen Spielmodi (der Managermodus ist schon fast lächerlich).

Und was man in den ersten Tests zu FIFA 12 liest, macht doch tierisch Lust auf mehr


----------



## Tilbie (29. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Am anfang ist das ein bissel lahm, es kommt noch Würze ins Spiel.^^



Bin jetzt grade da wo man die Siegel aufbrechen muss um den Koloss zu befreien. Das Soegel wo man die gegner nur mit den Spezialangriffen töten soll hat mich erst mal abgefucked. Am ende kommt ja immer dieses Drachenvieh und das onehitted mich fast


----------



## Sabito (29. Juni 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Bin jetzt grade da wo man die Siegel aufbrechen muss um den Koloss zu befreien. Das Soegel wo man die gegner nur mit den Spezialangriffen töten soll hat mich erst mal abgefucked. Am ende kommt ja immer dieses Drachenvieh und das onehitted mich fast



Wird noch lustiger, man muss noch bei mehreren Kolossen Siegel auflösen und bei manchen Bossen kann man echt fluchen, wenn man wie ich ohne Guides oder so spielt.^^


----------



## Azerak (29. Juni 2011)

Fand Darksiders extrem genial nur viel zu einfach auf normal - aber nochmal durchspiel auf höherer Stufe nein danke :x
Allerdings hab ich es net ganz durch da nach Eden sich der Spielstand verabschiedet hat ^.^


----------



## Reflox (29. Juni 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Bin jetzt grade da wo man die Siegel aufbrechen muss um den Koloss zu befreien. Das Soegel wo man die gegner nur mit den Spezialangriffen töten soll hat mich erst mal abgefucked. Am ende kommt ja immer dieses Drachenvieh und das onehitted mich fast



Freu dich auf den ersten Boss. Das ist der schwerste im ganzen Spiel.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (29. Juni 2011)

Darksiders war von Anfang an zu schwer für mich. Dagegen is Devil May cry usw easy. 

Topic: Im Moment nichts. Ich hab kA, was ich zocken könnte im Moment. Bräuchte bissl input ^^


----------



## Morvkeem (29. Juni 2011)

Wenn es endlich runtergeladen ist werde ich "Frontlines: Fuel of War" spielen 

doofer 13gb download


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Juni 2011)

selbst 2,50€ sind noch zu viel für das Game... es ist einfach crap.


----------



## Morvkeem (29. Juni 2011)

Zur überbrückung bis ich ne gescheite Kiste hab reichts alle mal


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2011)

Torchlight.

Gefällt mir bis jetzt wirklich sehr.


----------



## iShock (29. Juni 2011)

gott bin zu blöd im richtigen Thema zu posten....


naja immer noch Splinter Cell Conviction x(


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Mal wieder World of Tanks probieren nachdem heute ein neuer Patch mit neuen Maps rausgekommen ist.

Bisher guter Eindruck aber das Spielprinzip wirkt ausgelutscht.


----------



## zoizz (1. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mal wieder World of Tanks probieren ...



same here


einfach mal zwischendurch für 40-60min zwanglos und ohne besondere Ansprüche zocken. Anspruchslos aber genial imo.


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> same here
> 
> 
> einfach mal zwischendurch für 40-60min zwanglos und ohne besondere Ansprüche zocken. Anspruchslos aber genial imo.



Naja, anfangs war ich von dem Simulationscharakter des Spiels echt begeistert, es hat auch tierisch Spass gemacht mal nur in der Pampa zu stehen und auf einen Feind zu warten. 
Mittlerweile ist es aber ziemlich ausgelutscht meiner Meinung nach.

Die Maps und die Grafik können echt überzeugen, auch die Panzermodelle sind echt super gemacht, aber dadurch dass es nur einen einzigen Spielmodi gibt bisher, der sich in keiner Weise verändert hat, ist es ziemlich leblos und wenig abwechslungsreich.
Es fehlen Capture the Flag oder ähnliche Prinzipien die das Spiel aufpeppen. Nur Random Battles auf Random Maps ist auf Dauer eben nicht das Wahre. Aber vielleicht bessern sie das ja noch aus in der Zukunft. Für irgendeinen Patch waren jedenfalls neue Spielmodi angekündigt.

Wie du gesagt hast: Für nen Stündchen mal durch die Botanik rollen und bißchen rumballern ganz nett, aber spielerisch mittlerweile etwas lau.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2011)

Just Cause 2

gefällt mir bis jetzt 

(btw danke Steam ^^)


----------



## orkman (1. Juli 2011)

roulette und bin nur am gewinnen


----------



## Tilbie (1. Juli 2011)

Minecraft, Pistons sind geil!


----------



## LiangZhou# (2. Juli 2011)

Mal wieder bissi XBox:

Enslaved - IWielange ist das Spiel eigentlich? Bin nun in Kapitel 9 
Bayonetta - Uff, entweder lags daran, dass ich's zulange nicht gespielt habe oder es wird wirklich verdammt schwer gegen Ende 

Und noch Borderlands und Fable2


----------



## Tilbie (2. Juli 2011)

Demon's Souls - Das beste PS3 Game was ich kenne! (ACHTUNG: Eigene Meinung!)


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Demon's Souls - Das beste PS3 Game was ich kenne! (ACHTUNG: Eigene Meinung!)


Hrhr jep ist es 
Schwer aber verdammt nice.
Aber auch in 57 min zu schaffen *fg*


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

BFC2 auf iPad2. ist scheisse, aber für 0,79€ ^^


----------



## Healor (3. Juli 2011)

Seit gestern, Earthrise

Die ~25 Euros hätte ich mir aber auch sparen können... mal gucken, ich geb dem Spiel noch ne Chance.


----------



## Ogil (3. Juli 2011)

Ist das mittlerweile ueberhaupt spielbar? Als ich es zu Release ausprobiert habe, war es das reinste Gelagge und absolut unspielbar.


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiss noch nicht recht, was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (6. Juli 2011)

Wird mal wieder Zeit, hier reinzuschreiben.

Momentan spiele ich mehrere Spiele parallel.

Als erstes habe ich Okamiden für den Nintendo DS. Habs zwar schon im März angefangen, aber jetzt erst bis zum Endkampf geschafft. Ich hoffe, ich kann es heute beenden ^^

Wegen Okamiden habe ich auch wieder das großartige Okami für die PS2 eingelegt (es handelt sich um das Prequel). Es ist eine Schande, dass dieses Spiel so unterging.

Wer eine PS2 oder eine Wii sein Eigen nennt und auch nur ein bisschen was mit Action Adventures anfangen kann, sollte sich dieses Spiel unbedingt zulegen und es von der ersten bis zur letzten Sekunde genießen.

Weiterhin hatte ich vor einiger Zeit eine Spieleserie angefangen, die vollkommen an mir vorbeigegangen war, als ich ein Kind war. Metroid!

Bin jetzt beim zweiten Teil für den Gameboy und war erstmal überrascht, wie gut dieses Spiel doch für die alte Schwarzweiß-Kiste aussieht. Auch die Atmosphäre ist einfach Hammer. Ich freu mich schon drauf, wenn ich zum SNES-Teil komme.


@ Über mir: Zelda Twilight Princess ist genial. Hab aber doch einige male in eine Lösung gucken müssen *seufz*


----------



## Tilbie (6. Juli 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> @ Über mir: Zelda Twilight Princess ist genial. Hab aber doch einige male in eine Lösung gucken müssen *seufz*



Bei einem Zelda wird niemals nicht kein blick auf die Lösung geworfen! Schande über dich! (Bitte nicht so ernst nehmen)

Werd gleich mal Trine spielen. Hab vor ewigkeiten mal die Demo gespielt, hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen, konnte mich aber jetzt erst beim Steam-Deal dazu bringen es zu kaufen.


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2011)

GTA IV mit Grafikmod 

Defense Grid

Just Cause 2 <3


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2011)

Age of Conan nachdem es Free2Play gegangen ist.

Die Grafik ist mit maximal Settings ziemlich ansehnlich, kein Vergleich zu WoW und Konsorten.
Aber irgendwie auch etwas umständlich da reinzukommen ins Game. Ewig lange Dialoge wo man zig Antwortmöglichkeiten auswählen muss. Und das Kampfsystem war bisher bei mir nur Button-Smashing. Kann aber auch sein dass ich was falsch mache


----------



## Littletall (6. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Bei einem Zelda wird niemals nicht kein blick auf die Lösung geworfen! Schande über dich! (Bitte nicht so ernst nehmen)



Ich weiß, Schande über mich. In der Regel versuche ich, Spiele ohne Lösung zu spielen. Aber ich hab soooo oft Leitern übersehen *aaah*


----------



## Raffzahl (6. Juli 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ich weiß, Schande über mich. In der Regel versuche ich, Spiele ohne Lösung zu spielen. Aber ich hab soooo oft Leitern übersehen *aaah*



Du erinnerst mich an meinen Bruder. Der hat sich das Lösungsbuch gekauft, um zu merken, dass er ne Leiter übersehen hat.^^

Spiele grad ein bisschen Super Meat Boy.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Juli 2011)

Fifa 11 und immer mal ein bisschen God of War 1


----------



## Littletall (6. Juli 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Du erinnerst mich an meinen Bruder. Der hat sich das Lösungsbuch gekauft, um zu merken, dass er ne Leiter übersehen hat.^^



Lösungsbücher sind tabu. Die werden eh immer schlechter. Ich geh in der Regel auf www.gamefaqs.com

Kann Englisch ja eh wie eine zweite Sprache.


----------



## Lari (6. Juli 2011)

Perpetuum Online


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juli 2011)

Spiel zurzeit wieder ein bisschen WoW, bis ich jede Klasse auf 85 hab. Wenn allerdings Tera und Skyrim rauskommen, ist erst mal wieder Pause. Und im Winter wird Mass Effect 1 und 2 noch mal durchgespielt, damit ich für den 3. Teil einen Speicherstand hab.


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Juli 2011)

Oh Gott Zelda das Spiel ist der Horror für mich. :S

Damals aufm Gameboy saß ich glaube 3 Monate an einer Stelle weil ich nicht kapiert habe was ich machen soll.
(Ich hasse Spiele die einem nicht sagen was man nun machen soll.)
Dann bin ich einfach ALLES nochmal abgelaufen. 

Horror...

Anspnsten spiele ich grade:

Fallout 3
Final Fantasy XIII
Terraria
Minecraft
Und noch vieeel mehr nebenbei.


----------



## Sabito (6. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Fallout 3
> Final Fantasy XIII
> Terraria
> Minecraft
> Und noch vieeel mehr nebenbei.



Jenau, die beiden (und weiteres) spiel ich auch, bei Minecraft hab ich gerade ien Bauprojekt laufen.^^


----------



## Bryanstorm (6. Juli 2011)

Ich Spiel zur Zeit viel Battlefield Bad Company 2 um mich auf Battlefield 3 vorzubereiten 
Ansonsten grind ich in Wow die Feuerlandedailys täglich und wenn ichs etwas entspannter will mach ich Terraria an.
Naja und dann hab ich mir auch letztens AoC angeschaut was ich recht interessant finde, aber leider zu wenig Zeit habe.


----------



## painschkes (6. Juli 2011)

_Ein wenig Hellgate Global und LoL._


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte mal wieder gut Lust auf ne Runde LoL aber die abgefuckten Server spielen nicht mit-.-


----------



## Tilbie (7. Juli 2011)

Nachdem ich gestern nur einen kurzen blick in Guild Wars werfen konnte und einen durchweg positiven eindruk habe werde ich mich heute mal genauer mit dem Spiel befassen.
Also: Guild Wars.


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Spiel zurzeit wieder ein bisschen WoW, bis ich jede Klasse auf 85 hab. Wenn allerdings Tera und Skyrim rauskommen, ist erst mal wieder Pause. Und im Winter wird Mass Effect 1 und 2 noch mal durchgespielt, damit ich für den 3. Teil einen Speicherstand hab.



Da könnt ich mich nicht zu motivieren. ^^



Ich spiel mit Begeisterung immer noch die APB Reloaded Beta. Trotz einiger Bugs kommt es einem vor wie das fertige Spiel. Und die Motivationskurve steigert sich unaufhörlich, mal schneller, mal langsamer. Da macht es Spass, regelmässig weiterzuzocken auch wenns vom Grundprinzip nichts anderes ist, als Ruf farmen wie in WoW. Allerdings geht es doch schneller und ist eben viel abwechslungsreicher weil man unzählige Random-Missionen hat und man nie weiß, was einen erwartet.

World of Tanks spiele ich höchstens mal 1-2 Runden am Tag für ein paar Minuten zwischendurch. Da ist die Luft leider schnell raus.

Und Age of Conan hatte ich ja ausprobiert, die Grafik war auch ziemlich genial, allerdings mangelt es derzeit an Motivation da weiterzuzocken. (und das schon direkt am Anfang)
Na mal sehen, vllt. schau ich nochmal rein die Tage.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> und man nie weiß, was einen erwartet.



So wahr...

Leider gibt es noch so viele Bugs, die Waffenbalance stimmt vorne und hinten nicht und dann waren da noch die Cheater


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> So wahr...
> 
> Leider gibt es noch so viele Bugs, die Waffenbalance stimmt vorne und hinten nicht und dann waren da noch die Cheater



Ja, das trübt den Spielspass, das stimmt. 
Zum Glück sind die Missionen, in denen die von dir erwähnten Sachen auftreten, eher die Ausnahme. (noch, hoffentlich bleibt es so)

Ich habe bisher keinen Cent fürs Spiel ausgegeben und habe dafür sehr viel Spass bekommen. ^^


----------



## Littletall (7. Juli 2011)

Irgendjemand hat geschrieben, dass er in Zelda mal 3 Monate festhing.

Das waren aber die NES-Teile, oder? In jedem Zelda danach wird dir genaustens gesagt, wo du hingehen sollst. In OoT weist einem Navi mit dem nervigen "Hey" sogar gefühlte 100mal darauf hin.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. Juli 2011)

MW2
Runes of Magic
Elsword
und wenn ich grade zeit habe The Witcher 2


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (7. Juli 2011)

Momentan immernoch League of Legends... =/
Bin am überlegen ob ich demnächst zu Saturn stampfe und mir Fifa 11 kaufe. Kann mir da jemand einen Controller empfehlen?Wieviel kostet denn eigentlich so ein Controller für einen PC =?


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juli 2011)

360° Controller ist top fürn PC.. und das sage ich als PS3 Besitzer der seine PS Controller auch benutzen könnte.. 
Fifa 11 lohnt sich wirklich, super Spiel - allerdings dürfte Fifa 12 auch nichtmehr solange auf sich warten lassen.

Spielt hier eigentlich jemand Final Fantasy 14?


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (7. Juli 2011)

Daddel wieder L4D PC. Expert Modus ist immer so Lustig .


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob ich demnächst zu Saturn stampfe und mir Fifa 11 kaufe. Kann mir da jemand einen Controller empfehlen?Wieviel kostet denn eigentlich so ein Controller für einen PC



Warte auf FIFA 12


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Warte auf FIFA 12



Ist doch genau dasselbe nur mit 2 Grashalmen mehr.



> Kann mir da jemand einen Controller empfehlen?Wieviel kostet denn eigentlich so ein Controller für einen PC



ich hab den Orginalen Xbox 360 Controller mit PC Adapter.
Allerdings nicht grade das billigste kostet knapp 40-50€
Dafür hält das Ding so einiges aus darfst nur NIE etwas drauf verschütten die Dinger kriegt man nur sehr schwer auf.
(Im ernst Spezialschrauben für nen Controller Microsoft ist doch blöd. :S)


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juli 2011)

Habe mir heute auch einen geholt, da es nähmlich das ach so tolle XInput gibt und doch recht viele Spiele, die ich gekauft habe anscheinend dies verlangen. Die Variante mit USB-Kabel kostet nur 35&#8364;. Man spart also 15&#8364;, wenn man mit Kabel leben kann. Ich kann es nicht...

@Topic: Ich jage gerade Tickets aus dem Steam Summer Camp nach. Habe gerade das für Killing Floor geholt (den Mist hötte ich mir nie gekauft, wenn er nicht im Potato Sack mit dabei gewesen wäre). Als nächstes kommen Guardian of Graxia und CS:S. Brauche nur noch 9 Tickets und dann habe ich für alle Spiele, die ich besitze und für die man was gewinnen kann, das jeweilige gewonnen. Auch wenn es Spaß gemacht hat, wollte ich nicht nochmal 42 Tickets sammeln. Zumindest vorerst.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Warte auf FIFA 12



Nein kauf dir Fifa 11! Habe ich auch kürzlich erst gemacht. Aber ich gebe dir einen Rat: Fifa ist auf PC dermaßen scheisse, das ist wirklich fast unglaublich. Ich habe es seit Release auf PC gespielt und erst letzte Woche (seitdem ich eine PS3 habe) den wirklichen Fifa Spaß entdeckt mit 11vs11 Matches und funktionierenden, lag- und Totalausfallfreien 1v1 Online Matches. Dazu kommt der Torwartmodus und die bessere Engine und Ballgefühl. Es spielt sich einfach viel individueller.

Zum Controller: Auf jeden Fall diesen hier . Alles andere ist Schrott! XboX 360 Controller sind die mit Abstand ergonomischsten die es gibt und lass bitte die Finger vom Wireless Modell, damit macht man sich nur unglücklich!


----------



## Dominau (8. Juli 2011)

Ich kann dir auch nur den XBox Controller empfehlen. Der liegt super in der Hand und es macht echt Spaß mit dem Teil zu zocken. 

BTT: Zurzeit spiel ich Hellgate Global und TF2.


----------



## Tilbie (8. Juli 2011)

Hab auch den Xbox Controller mir Kabel und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Die meisten Spiele erkennen ihn und schalten dann auf (falls vorhanden) die orginale Xbox Steuerung. Bestes Beispiel is da Assasins Creed: Controller im Menü aktiviert und schon kann man mit einer seht angenehmen Steuerung spielen. Ich weiss aber nicht wie sich das bei anderen Gamepads verhält, der Xbox war mein erster.

BTT: Kauf mir jetzt Terraria


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2011)

Terraria ist geil.


----------



## LiangZhou# (8. Juli 2011)

WoW und LoL

Achja ich hba mir mal HalfLife2 mit CinematicMod10 gegönnt


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (8. Juli 2011)

Danke, an die vielen Antworten =)
Es wird wohl also ein Xbox-Controller werden


----------



## Razyl (8. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ist doch genau dasselbe nur mit 2 Grashalmen mehr.



Nein ist es nicht. Wenn er FIFA auf dem PC spielen will, sollte er bis FIFA 12 warten. Das wird haargenau wie die Konsolenversion dann. FIFA 11 ist hingegen wie FIFA 10 auf der Konsole.



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> lass bitte die Finger vom Wireless Modell, damit macht man sich nur unglücklich!



Nope, macht man sich nicht.


----------



## Tilbie (8. Juli 2011)

Den ganzen Tag Terraria!


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Juli 2011)

> lass bitte die Finger vom Wireless Modell, damit macht man sich nur unglücklich!



Gibts da auch ein Argument für?
Ich habe 3 Kabel lose heir rumliegen sie funktionieren einwandfrei und wenn man sich einen Akku dazukauft muss man nichtmal für Batterie nachschub sorgen.



> Nein ist es nicht. Wenn er FIFA auf dem PC spielen will, sollte er bis FIFA 12 warten. Das wird haargenau wie die Konsolenversion dann. FIFA 11 ist hingegen wie FIFA 10 auf der Konsole.



Also ist FIFA 11 wie FIFA 10 und FIFA 12 ist wie FIFA 11 somit ist FIFA 12 wie FIFA 10 !

Genial. ;D


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Also ist FIFA 11 wie FIFA 10 und FIFA 12 ist wie FIFA 11 somit ist FIFA 12 wie FIFA 10 !
> 
> Genial. ;D


Wo hat er geschrieben, dass FIFA 12 wie FIFA 11 wird?
"Das wird haargenau wie die Konsolenversion dann."
Das heißt, dass FIFA 12 auf PC&Konsole gleich ist. 
@ Topic grad l4d2 letztes Kapitel beendet :S


----------



## Razyl (8. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Also ist FIFA 11 wie FIFA 10 und FIFA 12 ist wie FIFA 11 somit ist FIFA 12 wie FIFA 10 !



Wo steht das denn bitte?

FIFA 11 PC war wie die Konsolenversion von FIFA 10 und FIFA WM 2010.

FIFA 12 PC wird wie die kommende Konsolenversion von FIFA 12, d.h., sie sind identisch. Dank neuer Physik- und Gameplay-Engine wird es also endlich auch ordentlich.


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Juli 2011)

Hast du eine Quelle dazu? Ich suche seit Wochen nach einer Bestätigung dieses Gerüchts aber finde einfach nichts.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hast du eine Quelle dazu? Ich suche seit Wochen nach einer Bestätigung dieses Gerüchts aber finde einfach nichts.



http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/fifa-12/news/fifa_12,46690,2323758.html


----------



## Perkone (9. Juli 2011)

All points bulletin reloaded


----------



## Tilbie (9. Juli 2011)

Terraria und ich liebe es


----------



## painschkes (9. Juli 2011)

_League of "Wieso tut man sich Random an einem Samstag nachmittag an und bekommt dann einen AD Veigar"?

Und ein wenig Hellgate Global._


----------



## Arni4k (12. Juli 2011)

World of Warcraft: Cataclysm
Crysis 2
Assassins Creed Brotherhood
Fifa´11
Joa, das Wars


----------



## Königmarcus (12. Juli 2011)

ich spiele grad das "Sehsüchtige warten auf Battlefield 3"-Spiel
(und n bissl WoW nebenbei)


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Nach gestriger Empfehlung Team Fortess 2, was richtig Laune macht.

Zwar ziemlich simple Rumballerei, aber die Comicgrafik ist nett und es ist kurzweilige Action.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nach gestriger Empfehlung Team Fortess 2, was richtig Laune macht.
> 
> Zwar ziemlich simple Rumballerei, aber die Comicgrafik ist nett und es ist kurzweilige Action.




schön das ich  ir weiterhelfen konnte


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> schön das ich ir weiterhelfen konnte



Jop, danke nochmal!


----------



## Tilbie (13. Juli 2011)

Demons Souls: Spinnen- und Klingenstein sammeln um meinen Bogen und mein Schwert aufzurüsten bevor ich den Durchdringer und alten König platt mache und im NG+ lande.
Ich liebe dieses Spiel


----------



## painschkes (13. Juli 2011)

_Hab mir mal Videos dazu angeschaut - ich glaub ich muss meine Xbox gegen 'ne PS3 tauschen :-O_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

WoW

Gott erbarme -.-


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. Juli 2011)

WoW! Grade eine Email bekommen vonwegen "7 Kostenlose Spieltage".
Schon seit einem halben Jahr nicht mehr gespielt, weil ich eigentlich nicht mehr anfangen wollte, aber wenn man es mir "schenkt", bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig... 

Mal meinen 85er Jäger und 80er Krieger entstauben :-D

EDIT: Ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr gespielt und jetzt bin ich grade total überfordert von dem Game


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> WoW! Grade eine Email bekommen vonwegen "7 Kostenlose Spieltage".
> Schon seit einem halben Jahr nicht mehr gespielt, weil ich eigentlich nicht mehr anfangen wollte, aber wenn man es mir "schenkt", bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig...
> 
> Mal meinen 85er Jäger und 80er Krieger entstauben :-D
> ...



10000%ig /sign.

Hab auch die 7 Tage genommen, ich level mal meine kleine Gnom Priesterin weiter.


----------



## Tilbie (13. Juli 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab mir mal Videos dazu angeschaut - ich glaub ich muss meine Xbox gegen 'ne PS3 tauschen :-O_



Es lohnt sich auf jeden fall....


----------



## Dominau (13. Juli 2011)

TF2. Total genial das Spiel!
Heute findet ne kleine Lan statt. Da werd ich dann Warcraft 3, Age of Empires, Dawn of War, Cod1, uvm. zockn.


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Zur Zeit wird bei mir Just Cause 2, Far Cry 2, L4D, L4D2 gezockt, Portal 2 habe ich die Singelplayerkampagne leider schon durch. -.-^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Juli 2011)

Hab jetzt gegen jedes widerstreben mit Portal 2 angefangen obwohl ich Rätselspiele hasse.
Die Rätsel find ich ehrlich gesagt auch doof aber die lustigen Kommentare halten mich am spielen


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juli 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> TF2. Total genial das Spiel!
> Heute findet ne kleine Lan statt. Da werd ich dann Warcraft 3, Age of Empires, Dawn of War, Cod1, uvm. zockn.



ohja, TF2 ist mein all time favourite!

Spiele derzeit Killzone 3. Gamepad + Shooter = shit


----------



## painschkes (13. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Spiele derzeit Killzone 3. Gamepad + Shooter = shit



_Üben..ausserdem kannst du das nicht verallgemeinern - ich zB. komm damit super klar._


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Juli 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Üben..ausserdem kannst du das nicht verallgemeinern - ich zB. komm damit super klar._



Ich spiel sogar lieber mit meinem guten Xbox-Pad


----------



## Legendary (13. Juli 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Üben..ausserdem kannst du das nicht verallgemeinern - ich zB. komm damit super klar._



Sagen wir es mal so...ohne überheblich zu klingen, wenn wir den gleichen Shooter spielen würden, du mit Xbox, ich mit PC - ich würde dich gnadenlos wegbolzen mit Maus und Tastatur.


----------



## painschkes (13. Juli 2011)

_Mag sein - da es aber nie dazu kommen wird : Mir egal :-)_


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mal wieder Fear 1 so wie die beiden Addons installiert... ja, das war noch echtes Fear. Schlimm, wie man eine Serie verhunzen kann. Außerdem hab ich noch Serious Sam 2 draufgepackt.


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder Fear 1 so wie die beiden Addons installiert... ja, das war noch echtes Fear. Schlimm, wie man eine Serie verhunzen kann. Außerdem hab ich noch Serious Sam 2 draufgepackt.



Au ja bei Fear 1 da hatte man noch schiss vor Alma. Ich erinnere mich da an die Leiter Szene, wo man hochklettert kurz nach unten guckt dann hoch und die steht vor einem. 
Schöner Schock Effekt vorallem weils so nebenbei passiert und nicht "ahh da ist ein Schatten die Alte steht gleich irgendwo um der Ecke.".


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Au ja bei Fear 1 da hatte man noch schiss vor Alma. Ich erinnere mich da an die Leiter Szene, wo man hochklettert kurz nach unten guckt dann hoch und die steht vor einem.
> Schöner Schock Effekt vorallem weils so nebenbei passiert und nicht "ahh da ist ein Schatten die Alte steht gleich irgendwo um der Ecke.".



Das war einfach perfekt. Schockmomente gepaart mit nicht zu langen Shooter-Einlagen. Dazu manchmal recht knifflige Gegner und eine nachvollziehbare Story. Ich versteh gar nicht, warum Jin im dritten Teil wieder auftaucht, die starb doch in Extraction Point.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich spiel sogar lieber mit meinem guten Xbox-Pad



XboX 360 Pad ist ja noch okay, aber der PS3 Controller ist die allerletzte Scheisse. Diese dümmliche Anordnung von Stick und Steuerkreuz, dazu kommen die L- und R2 Tasten - Grauenhaft! Achja, nicht zu vergessen die total verkorkste Standard Tastenbelegung von Killzone 3...


----------



## Falathrim (14. Juli 2011)

NBA 2k11 My Player - Mode
Muss mich mal verletzen, sonst werd ich noch MVP in meiner Rookie-Season *g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town. 
Spiele diese Serie seit es sie hier in DE gibt, und zwischendurch packt es mich immer wieder^^


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2011)

Also seit dem ersten Teil auf dem SNES? Übrigens ist Mineral Town einer der besten Teile! In letzter Zeit sind die wie Pilze aus dem Boden geschossen und Qualitativ nicht mehr so toll. Übrigens kannst du die Erntegöttin heiraten. ;-)




@Topic: ATM spiele ich: "Wie viele Möglichkeiten gibt es bei Magicka sich selbst umzubringen?"


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Juli 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Also seit dem ersten Teil auf dem SNES? Übrigens ist Mineral Town einer der besten Teile! In letzter Zeit sind die wie Pilze aus dem Boden geschossen und Qualitativ nicht mehr so toll. Übrigens kannst du die Erntegöttin heiraten. ;-)
> [...]


Jep, seit dem ersten Teil. Kumpel hatte damals SNES bekommen und neben Mario haben wir auch Harvest Moon oft gespielt  (Haben immer überlegt, was wir uns am besten neu kaufen, etc. Das beste find ich, dass das damals so viele Leute langweilig fanden aber mittlerweile alle Farmville spielen... lol)
Das mit der Erntegöttin weiß ich, aber das ist mir zu blöd, dauert zu lange^^ Ich frag mich ja schon, ob ich überhaupt alle 9 Juwelen zusammenbekomme, weil dafür noch 44 Jahre vergehen müssen^^
Aber ja, Mineral Town ist wirklich einer der besten Teile. Auch wenn mir da irgendwie das Gewächshaus fehlt, oder dass man sofort alle Felder hat und nicht wie in 2 sich  erst die Brücke leisten muss, etc. ^^
Achja, atm spiele ich mal wieder kurz Audiosurf.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2011)

Den ersten Teil hab ich geliebt. Was ich gerne mal wieder hätte, wäre ein richtig gutes für die WII. Muss netmal so viel gewurschtel mit der Remote sein. 2 Teile hatte ich und beide waren grottig in meinen Augen. Will geiles Harvest Moon XD

@Topic: Ich glaube ich bin Masochst, ich faile mich durch Magicka und hab trotzdem net die Schnauze voll....


----------



## Tilbie (15. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mach echt spaß


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2011)

Ziehe mir grad Global Agenda, mal schauen.

Und danke nochmal an Tilbie, die beiden Games sind der Hammer  Die Anspielungen sind echt genial.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will auch aber 0 € zur verfügung. QQ

Schenkt mir das jemand *hust*? *ganz doll hundeaugen Blick aufsetz*


----------



## Tikume (15. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich mir jetzt noch nicht angeschaut, aber auch gekauft da es ja zusammen mit Cthulhu Saves the World verkauft wird heute.
Letzteres habe ich erstmal gespielt und muss sagen es macht echt Laune. Für 1,74 EUR (für beide Spiele zusammen) kann man hier nichts falsch machen.

bei Cthulhu spielt man eine Art bösen Octopus-Gott der blöderweise seiner Kräfte beraubt wurde und nun ein Held werden muss um diese wieder zu erlangen (und damit dann natürlich die Welt zu zerstören).
Das ganze ist herrlich witzig und der Old-School Touch stört eigentlich gar nicht.

Dorfbewohner: "There's a crazy old man near the edge of town who just repeats gibberish over and over. I hear he's a member of an evil cult that worships an ancient false god."
Cthulhu: "Good to hear I still have followers!"


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juli 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> bei Cthulhu spielt man eine Art bösen Octopus-Gott...



Falls du den Cthulhu-Kult nicht kennst Cthulht Mythos auf Wikipedia. Ansonsten ignorier mich einfach.


----------



## Dropz (16. Juli 2011)

sc2 ftw


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Juli 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> sc2 ftw



Das sowieso!
Brauch aber wieder nen Partner Nawato die alte Socke is ja so SC2 faul. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geheimtipp des Jahres  ! Von den Machern von Resident Evil und Silent Hill, muss ja nur gut werden. Ist ein Action Adventure, bissl wie Devil May Cry, gepaart mit God of War (in Sachen Blut und Brutalität) und Dantes Inferno (Stimmung). Dazu der Humor einer schwarzen Britischen Komödie und einem spanischen (?) Hauptdarsteller.

Habs bei nem Kumpel gespielt und nur gedacht "WTF !? Ne sprechende Waffe mit britischem Akzent,die sich in fast alles Verwandeln kann ? humorvolle Dämonen ? WOOOOT aus dem Körper der Frau kommt ein Zombie?". Ging noch so weiter. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q-aqWoPR4zM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Achso, gibt es für PS3 und die 360.


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Juli 2011)

Demnächst Tales of Vesperia.


----------



## Healor (17. Juli 2011)

Das neue Mount & Blade


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Demnächst Tales of Vesperia.


Gute Wahl!   





Zur Zeit bin ich ein wenig überfordert mit meiner Auswahl an Spielen, habe beim Summer Camp etwas übertrieben. ^^

Pokter at the Inventory und Magicka spiele ich glaub ich am meisten atm.


----------



## Dominau (17. Juli 2011)

Bloodline Champions
Einfach genial das Spiel.


----------



## Tilbie (18. Juli 2011)

Bin diese Woche bei omma und nehm meine WII + Secret of Mana mit. Muss SoM auch mal durchspielen.


----------



## Human Ashes (18. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein wirklich sehr schönes und packendes Spiel.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (18. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> Ein wirklich sehr schönes und packendes Spiel.




Puh bin eingeschlafen bei dem Spiel. Steh halt mehr auf Baller Spieler


----------



## Human Ashes (18. Juli 2011)

Käpt’n schrieb:


> Puh bin eingeschlafen bei dem Spiel. Steh halt mehr auf Baller Spieler





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds echt gut gemacht, bin inzwischen im Unterwasser Kapitel und hat bis jetzt eigentlich keine große Langeweile. 
Lediglich das sich PhysX nicht ausschalten lässt nerft ein wenig, so hab ich selbst auf meiner HD6950 öfters mal FPS Einbrüche an
Stellen an denen PhysX verwendet wird.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (18. Juli 2011)

Human schrieb:


> [Alice Madness Returns]
> 
> Ein wirklich sehr schönes und packendes Spiel.


Ich würde es mir ja kaufen (Pc oder PS3, wäre mir egal), aber, bei MM kostet es für PS3 glaube 50€ und bei Stem hab ich gerade kein Guthaben. -.-


----------



## Laxera (18. Juli 2011)

das game da (also alice und so) schaff ich mir auch noch iwann mal an 

aber im moment sind es eher:

Fable III (einfach nice, auch wenn wirklich wichtige entscheidungen scheinbar nur sellten von einem verlangt werden.....fand das am anfang einfach schon mal super (weil man mit der figur mit fühlt) wo man [SPOILER ALARM] entscheiden muss ob man die "rebellen" hinrichten lässt oder das mädchen das man schon lange kennt und für die der charakter auch gefühle zu haben scheint, vor allem weil sie einen bittet sie zu nehmen (fand das scheiße schwer....hab 5 min überlegt und dann doch auf ihre bitte hin sie genommen.....*schnüff*))

FEAR (teil 1)....ganz lustig so mit der zeitlupe und so 

und dann hab ich noch - die indizierte version - Wolfenstein zur zeit in der mache 

mfg LAX
ps: aber nur solange mein lappi net streikt (mein "großer" PC ist im eimer (stürzt alle 15-30 minuten ab ohne das ich nen grund finde (hab das ding schon zerlegt und komponenten getauscht bzw. von komponenten wo ich 2 habe (grafikkarten und RAM) nur ein teil eingebaut....aber: NIX....und nen hitze problem ist es auch net, windof ist gerade neu drauf instaliert worden von mir und ich find das problem trotzdem net (ramtest und so helfen auch net


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (18. Juli 2011)

Spiel ab und zu L4D und GTA 4 Online auf da Xbox 360. Aber bis Bf3 erscheint wirds sicher zach.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Super Mario World :>
Macht echt einfach immer noch Spaß.


----------



## skyline930 (21. Juli 2011)

Neben dem Standardprogramm LoL/CS:S momentan noch WaW und Infernal.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Juli 2011)

Habe gerade Serious Sam: First Encounter durch, jetzt kommt Second Encounter


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2011)

Far Cry 2, grossartiges Spiel. 
Fable 3 hab ich auch wieder angefangen, nachdem meine DLCs nun endlich freigeschaltet wurden.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Juli 2011)

Ich spiele jetzt wieder den Ego Shooter World of Warcraft... aber auch nur für 7 gratis Tage.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (24. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ich spiele jetzt wieder den Ego Shooter World of Warcraft... aber auch nur für 7 gratis Tage.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QYvXEJLKWNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mach dir nen Soldaten


----------



## EpicOrc (26. Juli 2011)

Mein Tipp wäre: *Die Siedler Online*

Eines der schönsten Brwoser Games und FreeToPlay.
Es passt halt auch hervorragend in den Arbeitsalltag hinein da es keine konstante Aufmerksamkeit braucht. Es ist vermutlich schwierig überhaupt mit dem Spiel eine halbe Stunde zu füllen,
aber unter diesen Spielkonzepten hervorragend. Und wie gesagt es ist umsonst und man hat auch keine großen Nachteile wenn man kein Geld investiert.

Grüße


----------



## Littletall (27. Juli 2011)

Tja, momentan...

Final Fantasy 2 auf dem GBA.

Wollte das Spiel endlich mal durchspielen. Endboss hat aber nicht hingehauen. Zu wenig Power. Also muss ich erstmal meine Zauber leveln *aaah* Welcher Sadist hat FF2 dieses ätzende Levelsystem verpasst? Flare ist erst auf Stufe 10 (von 16).

Tales of Vesperia auf der 360.

Zusammen mit meinem Freund ^^ Typischer Tales of-Teil halt. Bin aber schon gespannt, wie sich die Story entwickelt.
Btw, wer hat hier gesagt, er kommt mit dem PS3-Controller nicht zurecht? Ich komm eher mit dem XBox-Controller nicht zurecht, weil er ein so umgekehrter SNES Controller ist. Mann, wie oft ich mich da verdrücke ist nicht mehr feierlich.

Okami auf der PS2.

Was? Das kennt ihr nicht? Holt das nach!

Jetzt im Ernst, das ist eins der besten Spiele, die ich je gespielt habe und sollte bei Fans von Action Adventures oder japanischen Mythologien auf keinen Fall ungespielt sein. Außerdem hat es die schönste Musik, die ich jemals gehört habe und einen einzigartigen Grafikstil (die ganze Welt sieht aus wie eine Tuschemalerei in Bewegung).

Eins hab ich vergessen ^^

Metroid II auf dem alten Game Boy. Brrr, dieses Spiel hat Atmosphäre. Ich hab zwar nur noch 1/4 vor mir, aber jetzt muss ich erstmal wieder Kraft sammeln, bis ich weitermachen kann.


@ Grüne Brille

Ich steh auch total auf die Harvest-Moon-Serie. Allerdings ist mein Favorit der PSX-Teil Back to Nature (auf dem basiert ja FoMT) und die Wii-Teile find ich gar nicht so übel.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Juli 2011)

FF9 auffer PS
Dead Space auf meiner Box
Und ab und an ein bisschen League of Legends


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Juli 2011)

Super Star Wars I auf dem SNES


----------



## Laxera (27. Juli 2011)

hm....


Mass Effect (teil 1) weil ich die story liebe 

Kane and Lynch (wenn es mal härter zugehen muss - auch wenn ich gerade fest stecke (soll aus nem hochhaus "ausbrechen" aber von jeder seite kommen bullen - mit scharfschützen....entweder ich gehe drauf, oder einer der team-member 

und seit heute:

Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (hab mir ein "tripple pack" mit SOT, WW und TTT geleistet....für 7 Euro kann man da auch nix verkehrt machen IMHO....mal sehen ob des auf win7 läuft oder streikt (wenn es streikt muss ich halt doch bissal warten, baue gerade an nem WinXP-Rechner....wieder einmal....brauch etz. nur noch das XP - aber ich weiß net wo meine version ist 

mfg LAX
ps: bald kommt noch SPLINTER CELL  (morgen oder so....auch eine Box mit 4 Games und das 5te als CE (war bei amazon billiger als eine normale version!!!))


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (28. Juli 2011)

Deus Ex, um mich auf den 2. Teil einzuspielen. Silent Hill 3 mit ein paar Freunden zusammen (weil die zu feige sind aber unbedingt ein Gameplay Video auf ihren Youtube Channel haben wollen) und AC2 weil ichs mal wieder beim aufräumen gefunden habe


----------



## Laxera (28. Juli 2011)

deus ex teil 1 oder schon der 2er (invisible war)?

frage mich ja hierzu: wie werden sie die geschichte weiter führen  - und:

warum bekommt der typ mechanische implantate, welche schon in deus ex teil 1 als VERALTET galten? (soweit ich weiß haben alle "modernen" implantierten nano-roboter im blut (wie die dentons))

naja ich kloppe mich jetzt durch Prince of Persia: Sands of Time (falls das auf win7 läuft....muss gestehen ich hab es noch net probiert 

und bald kriege ich noch:

THE WITCHER 1 und 2 (unzensierte version jeweils 

mfg LAX
ps: freu mich schon drauf (mag rollenspiele sehr gerne


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2011)

Assassin's Creed Brotherhood. Bisschen in der Stadt rumpopeln. 

ah, und Harvest Moon, für den DS.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wCswY8SOJuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Red faction armagedon mit mr toots ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (28. Juli 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> deus ex teil 1 oder schon der 2er (invisible war)?
> 
> frage mich ja hierzu: wie werden sie die geschichte weiter führen  - und:
> 
> warum bekommt der typ mechanische implantate, welche schon in deus ex teil 1 als VERALTET galten? (soweit ich weiß haben alle "modernen" implantierten nano-roboter im blut (wie die dentons))



Weil Deus Ex: human Revolution das Prequel zu Deus Ex ist, also die Vorgeschichte erzählt. Damit sind die Implantate der neueste Trend im Deus Ex Universum


----------



## Laxera (28. Juli 2011)

ist schon nett, was ich bei dem INFO-WUST den ich mir angetan habe zu dem game alles übersehe 

deshalb also diese "alten" implantate ....und wieder nen prequel (bin diese dinger - seit star wars (auch wenn ich episode 2 und 3 mag - epi eins ist ne so der bringer IMHO) etwas leid 


mfg LAX
ps: so jetzt wage ich mich mal an meine installation (hab gerade noch gekocht....rührei (war mein frühstück) und nen flammkuchen aus der box....hätte gerne noch mehr selber gemacht, aber es war nix gescheites zuhause und ich hatte um 12:05 die idee zu kochen ^^ d.h. der laden im kaff hatte zu um die zeit)


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Juli 2011)

Beim englischen Amazon kostet Dragon Age 2 nur umgerechnet 16 Euro, in Deutschland kostets noch 30 und ist ja wieder total beschnitten. Soll ich, oder soll ich nicht? Hab schon irgendwie Lust drauf.. aber dauert halt drei Wochen, bis es da ist.


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Beim englischen Amazon kostet Dragon Age 2 nur umgerechnet 16 Euro, in Deutschland kostets noch 30 und ist ja wieder total beschnitten. Soll ich, oder soll ich nicht? Hab schon irgendwie Lust drauf.. aber dauert halt drei Wochen, bis es da ist.



30?! Das ist ja der Himmel. Ich zahle 70-80 bei uns D:


----------



## LoLTroll (28. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Beim englischen Amazon kostet Dragon Age 2 nur umgerechnet 16 Euro, in Deutschland kostets noch 30 und ist ja wieder total beschnitten. Soll ich, oder soll ich nicht? Hab schon irgendwie Lust drauf.. aber dauert halt drei Wochen, bis es da ist.



Weder Dragon Age 1 noch 2 waren in Deutschland geschnitten. Wo haste diese verdrehte Info her?

Und ansonsten: bestell in England und spiel in der Zwischenzeit was anderes. Wobei die Lieferung meist nur 1 Woche dauert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

Also auf meiner DA2 Hülle steht 100% Uncut drauf, also 0% Cut.


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Juli 2011)

GTA TLAD und BOGT durch, jetzt weiter Killzone, Mortal Kombat und neu anfangen mit Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Cyberratchet (28. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja GTA 4 fertig spielen, ich musste Win7 neu installieren und wusste nicht das die Savegames im AppData Ordner liegen und nicht im Documents/RockStar/Savegames (logisch !?)... . Vor 3 Tagen habe ich mir einen weiblichen Shepard in MassEffect 2 erstellt und wollte nur kurz den Prolog spielen ... jetzt bin ich schon wieder bei 7h Spielzeit^^. Mein 1. Durchgang habe ich mit Standard-Maleshepard/Soldier/Paragon auf deutsch gespielt (aus ME1 importiert) und diesen Durchgang mache ich eben mit einem weiblichen Shepard/Sentinel/Renegade (englisch). Die Klasse macht irrsinnig Spaß zu spielen, ich bin kurz vor dem Kollektorenschiff wo ich mir wohl das Sniper Rifle holen werde und nun spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir noch "Lair of the Shadow Broker", "The Arrival" und "Kasumis Stolen Memory" zuzulegen. Was soll ich noch sagen, ich liebe ME einfach .
Ich weiß nur noch nicht welche Entscheidung ich bezüglich der Basis am Ende des Spieles dieses mal treffen soll ^^.


----------



## Healor (29. Juli 2011)

Die Sims Mittelalter. Wobei ich nicht weiss, was ich davon halten soll. War jetzt nie so der Sims Fan, fands immer ganz nett aber hat mich nie so gefesselt.

Das Mittelalter Setting ist ganz cool, jedoch ist man schon recht eingeschränkt. Werds noch ein paar Tage zocken und dann mal sehen


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juli 2011)

Also ich muss dir da Recht geben. Irgendwann sind die Quests doch nur das Gleiche :/


----------



## Laxera (29. Juli 2011)

hm...

immer noch Mass Effect 1 (auch wenn ich da bald wieder durch bin....bin komisch in der beziehung, bei spielen weiß ich auch nach jahren (wenn ich das game vor mir habe, nicht wenn man mich einfach fragt) noch wo ich wann und wie hin rennen muss bzw. was ich machen muss und vor allem, falls ich cheats dafür wusste, dann fallen mir die auch wieder ein  ^^....schon komisch, vor allem da ich andere dinge schneller vergesse....soll nicht heißen das ich vergesslich sei (das habe ich mir ausgetrieben))

mfg LAX
ps: danach sollte dann splinter cell kommen....oder falls bis dahin da (kommt angeblich montag - obwohl es schon als verschickt im amazon drin steht....hab also hoffnung das es morgen kommen könnte) ist: the witcher (1er und dann gleich 2er hinterher....wie bei mass effect, das ich gekauft hatte, als ich noch den vorgänger meines jetzigen PCs hatte (auf dem das game wie ne dia-show lief) und dann als neuer rechner da war, gleich der 2er bestellt werden konnte (naja zumindest als ich wieder an das game gedacht habe....mass effect war damals, wegen der schlechten erfahrung unter "müll" verbucht worden....aber jetzt lieb ich es, hab dem game unrecht getan)


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Juli 2011)

F3AR für'n PC 


@Cyberratchet

The Arrival soll Mist sein hab ich gehört, ShadowBroker dafür umso besser!


----------



## Zukane (31. Juli 2011)

- Back To the Future The Game (erster Teil kostenlos )
- Harry Potter 6
- Prey


fast immer:

- Counter Strike Source 
- Osu!


----------



## Sabito (31. Juli 2011)

-FF13
-Minecraft
-osu!


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Macht verdammt Spass.


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber nur solange, bis dir die erstn Hacker und Aimbotter begegnen.
Leider ist bei dem Spiel zu befürchten, dass es in einer Dauer-Beta bleiben wird. Das Problem gabs auch beim alten APB schon.

Ich hoffe, es wird irgendwann besseren Cheat-Schutz geben, aber rechnen sollte man nicht damit.


----------



## Jawul (31. Juli 2011)

Diablo 2 LoD Sc Ladder Hammer Paladin


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Juli 2011)

Diablo2, Mythos, Lotro (PC)
GTA IV, MLB 2K11, Forza3 (Xbox360)
PvZ (WP7)


----------



## Littletall (2. August 2011)

Nachdem ich Final Fantasy 2 und Metroid II durchgezockt habe...

Gleich die beiden Nachfolgermodelle! 

Final Fantasy 3 auf dem DS (Jobsystem FTW)

und 

Metroid III auf dem SNES.

Gestern hab ich 5 Minuten gebraucht, bis mein SNES endlich angesprungen ist...die Jahre machen sich halt doch bemerkbar.


----------



## Davatar (2. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> XboX 360 Pad ist ja noch okay, aber der PS3 Controller ist die allerletzte Scheisse. Diese dümmliche Anordnung von Stick und Steuerkreuz, dazu kommen die L- und R2 Tasten - Grauenhaft! Achja, nicht zu vergessen die total verkorkste Standard Tastenbelegung von Killzone 3...


Meinst Du den hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich find ehrlich gesagt das ist der einzig vernünftige Controller dens gibt. Am schlimmsten war der N64-Controller *graus*


BTT: GTA 4, allerdings sind Geschichte und Gameplay recht lahm, erinnert irgendwie an GTA 3, bin recht enttäuscht. Da waren Vice City und San Andreas viiiiel spannender. Vor allem aber nervts, dass man mit dem Geld nix anfangen kann.

Ansonsten wart ich auf HoMaM 6 und Diablo 3 und vertreib mir die Zeit mit FF8, Jagged Alliance 2 und Borderlands.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich find ehrlich gesagt das ist der einzig vernünftige Controller dens gibt. Am schlimmsten war der N64-Controller *graus*



/sign.

Ich komme mit dem XBox 360 Controller garnicht klar. Aber das ist Geschmackssache, wenn man vorher die PS und die PS2 hatte anstatt die Xbox oder die Gamecube ist man halt dran gewöhnt. ^^


----------



## Arosk (2. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bester Controller


----------



## Kamsi (2. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Urvater aller controller


----------



## Schrottinator (2. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bester Controller


/sign





ATM spiele ich Magic 2012, Darksiders und Reccettear (ist anspruchsollver als man am Anfang dachte ^^)


----------



## Laxera (2. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten war der N64-Controller *graus*



find ich net - fand das im gegenteil bisher den vernünftigsten controller (find EINEN STICK cool....würde gerne wissen wie man auf die Idee mit 2 sticks kam....find des voll verwirrend (hab mir nen 360 controler zugelegt für PC - muss aber sagen: bei "echten" 360 games an der konsole (mit nem großen TV) macht das mehr sinn - aber immer noch find ich das ding verwirrend und hackelig)

naja, was spiele ich:

1. Witcher 1 (und direkt im anschluss: Witcher 2) - macht schon fun (kampfsystem ist gewöhnungssache aber doch recht cool, aber die story: GEILO 

2. Star Wars: The Force Unleashed....find des game ok (nur die perspektivensteuerung.....arg....konsolen, das haben wir euch zu verdanken  statt das die kammera schön hinter dem charakter schwebt (wie in tomb raider oder jedi knight) schwenkt diese hier mehr oder weniger frei im raum rum....und man muss selber immer nach zustieren....NERVIG....wenn es ein richtiges rollenspiel währe, dann hätte ich hier ja nix gegen, aber das hier ist ACTION - net RPG 

3. Fable III (bin noch net durch - das game hat momentan nen durchhänger (muss gerade symbole sammeln um in der stadt anfangen bei den rebellen mitmachen zu dürfen ....steuerung ist auch net so der bringer (das hätten sie so machen sollen wie bei AC, ACII und ACB....dann würde es mehr fun machen 

mfg LAX
ps: kann mir mal wer sagen, warum aktuelle spiele immer ne steuerung haben, die in den 90er jahren glatt durchgefallen währe?...


----------



## Zukane (3. August 2011)

- Siedler 2 (classic und neue Generationen xD)
- Quest for Glory 5 (alt aber gut )


----------



## Haxxler (3. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten war der N64-Controller *graus*



Schlimmer als der Gamecube-Controller?

BTT: Ich hole gerade endlich Red Dead Redemption auf der 360 nach.


----------



## LeWhopper (3. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bester Controller



Neben meinem Rechner steht ein SNES zum spielen bereit. Aber man merkt das der Weichmacher aus den Gamepads langsam raus ist^^ Härter als damals.

Ich spiele z.Zt. VVVVV aus dem Indie Games Bundle wo man den Preis selber festlegen kann und auch entscheidet wer das Geld bekommt. 2 von den Games sind zwar Schrott aber die anderen 4 sind super.


----------



## Cyberratchet (3. August 2011)

*Mass Effect 2 [PC]:*
Nun habe ich mir sogar die DLCs "Overlord", "Lair of the Shadow Broker", "Kasumi - Stolen Memory" und "The Arrival" geholt, die ersten 3 hab ich auch schon wieder durch^^. LotSB ist mMn mit Abstand der beste, ich hoffe das BW die DLCs für den ME3 auch so stimmig zaubert. Overlord fand ich auch recht gut und ich war positiv vom Hammerhead überrascht ... der M35 Mako war ja schrecklich ^^. Beim Kasumi DLC hat mir vorallem der Anfang gefallen, die Mission an und für sich fand ich dann doch etwas zu kurz (dafür ist Kasumi ein guter Charakter).

Nach ME2 werde ich wahrscheinlich endlich einmal Crysis2 beenden und irgendwie habe ich Lust auf einen Shenmue 1+2 Durchgang bekommen .

Zur Controllerdiskusion:
Den N64 Controller fand ich genauso schlimm wie Davatar, der NGC Controller hingegen war ja garnicht so schlecht. 360 oder PS3 Gamepad ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, kommt aufs Spiel an.
Ich weiß nicht obs an den guten Games lag, an der VMU oder daran das ich die Dreamcast immer noch liebe, der DC-Controller gefällt mir immer noch irre gut, zugegeben ich habe große Hände ^^. Ein 2. Analogstick, integrierter Rumble, eingebautes Display, kabelos und eventuell etwas schmäler, so dürfte das Gamepad des (wohl nie erscheinenden) DC-Nachfolgers gerne aussehen.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. August 2011)

Warte geladen wie ein Blitz auf Driver San Francisco...bin aber wenns rauskommt in San Francisco (welch ironie)

Zur Zeit vertreibe ich mir die Zeit mit GTA IV Ballad of Gay Tony.
Ich hoffe GTA V ist GTA San Andreas mit der Grafik / Handling von GTA IV.


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Meinst Du den hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für so Spiele wie Mortal Kombat mag das zutreffen, aber der linke Stick ist erstens zu weit unten (bei xbox ist der Stick da wo das Steuerkreuz bei PS3 ist) und zweitens ist er einfach so ungenau und man rutscht leicht ab im Eifer des Gefechts. Für FPS finde ich das einfach ungeeignet, Sony sollte auf die sich ändernde Spielegeneration eingehen statt darauf zu beharren, ihr altes Design beizubehalten.


----------



## Asayur (3. August 2011)

@M1ghty: solange sie das Steuerkreuz so lassen, dürfen sie den Stick nach oben setzen *gg*


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. August 2011)

Sehe ich ähnlich. Das Steuerkreuz vom Xbox controller hat zwar doppelt so viele Tasten aber dafür ist es für solche Spiele wie MK unbrauchbar. Ich finde halt Sony könnte den Analogstick so machen wie Microsoft.


----------



## Dominau (4. August 2011)

Desktop Dungeons
Team Fortress 2
Bloodline Champions 


MfG


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Warte geladen wie ein Blitz auf Driver San Francisco...bin aber wenns rauskommt in San Francisco (welch ironie)
> 
> Zur Zeit vertreibe ich mir die Zeit mit GTA IV Ballad of Gay Tony.
> Ich hoffe GTA V ist GTA San Andreas mit der Grafik / Handling von GTA IV.



GTA IV = GTA Vice City
GTA V = GTA San Andreas
GTA VI = GTA IV

:>


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> GTA IV = GTA Vice City



Bitte was? wo ist denn GTA IV = GTA Vice City? o_O


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. August 2011)

Er meint damit, dass Vice City das 4. GTA ist und San Andreas das fünfte.


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Er meint damit, dass Vice City das 4. GTA ist und San Andreas das fünfte.



Ah gut, dann ergibt das natürlich mehr Sinn 

Obwohl das an sich auch nicht stimmt: San Andreas und Vice City sind lediglich Spin-Offs von GTA 3.


----------



## Arosk (4. August 2011)

ach was... nach gta 3 kam vc und dann san andreas... und die haben storymäßig null miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Für so Spiele wie Mortal Kombat mag das zutreffen, aber der linke Stick ist erstens zu weit unten (bei xbox ist der Stick da wo das Steuerkreuz bei PS3 ist) und zweitens ist er einfach so ungenau und man rutscht leicht ab im Eifer des Gefechts. Für FPS finde ich das einfach ungeeignet, Sony sollte auf die sich ändernde Spielegeneration eingehen statt darauf zu beharren, ihr altes Design beizubehalten.


Shooter spielt man ja auch nicht mit nem Gamepad sondern mit der Maus + Tastatur


----------



## painschkes (4. August 2011)

_Aus genau welchem Grund sollte man das nur auf dem PC (also mit Maus und Tastatur) tun? _


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2011)

Es gibt auch Keyboards und Mäuse für Konsolen


----------



## painschkes (4. August 2011)

_So war das nicht gemeint - ich meinte eher wieso man mit Maus und Tastatur spielen soll / muss? Ich komm ziemlich gut mit'm Pad klar._


----------



## Schrottinator (4. August 2011)

Der Grund dafür ist, dass ganz viele Leute gleich mal aus Prinzip gegen sowas sind. Ich spiele auch gerne Shooter mit Pad (und ja, mit deaktiviertem Autoaim) und gewinne sogar regelmäßig!


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2011)

Aus dem selben Grund aus dem man Beat em Ups mit nem Gamepad spielt statt mit Maus und Tastatur: Es steuert sich wesentlich besser so und fühlt sich angenehmer an. Ausserdem ist ne Maus wesentlich zielgenauer.



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Der Grund dafür ist, dass ganz viele Leute gleich mal aus Prinzip gegen sowas sind. Ich spiele auch gerne Shooter mit Pad (und ja, mit deaktiviertem Autoaim) und gewinne sogar regelmäßig!


Mit Prinzipien hat das nichts zu tun sondern mit Ergonomie.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. August 2011)

Ergonomie ist aber subjektiv!


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2011)

Richtig, aber Ergonomie ist dennoch messbar


----------



## Schrottinator (4. August 2011)

Ich geb's auf, du argumentierst mir zu vernünftig! Sagen wir einfach, dass man auch anderer Meinung sein darf.


----------



## Razyl (4. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ach was... nach gta 3 kam vc und dann san andreas... und die haben storymäßig null miteinander zu tun.



Deswegen ja Spin-Offs. Das hat sogar Rockstar Games irgendwann mal erwähnt. Erklärt auch die Sache, dass Vice City und San Andreas recht schnell aufeinander folgten und mit Teil 3 sogar dieselbe Grafikengine genutzt haben. Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann war Vice City das Prequel zu GTA 3. In beiden Teilen war der Hauptheld Tommy Vercetti. 



Davatar schrieb:


> Shooter spielt man ja auch nicht mit nem Gamepad sondern mit der Maus + Tastatur



/sign


----------



## Konov (4. August 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ach was... nach gta 3 kam vc und dann san andreas... und die haben storymäßig null miteinander zu tun.



Er hat Recht... basieren alle auf GTA3, selbe Grafik z.B.

Auf der PS2 damals z.B. war das am deutlichsten zu spüren.


----------



## Sabito (4. August 2011)

Okay, spiele zur Zeit FF13, Minecraft ab und an, ab und zu osu! und jetzt neu angefangen Dead Space.^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Keyboards und Mäuse für Konsolen



Für Konsolen, aber nicht für Shooter.


----------



## Laxera (5. August 2011)

hm...

nen shooter würd ich NIEMALS mit so nem "hakelpäd" spielen 


das ist zu ungenau (ein headshot ist dann kein headshot mehr, weil man mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit daneben schießen wird) und schnell genug reagieren kann man damit IMHO auch net....(spiele maus mit sehr hoher sensitivität)

naja was zock ich?

immer noch Mr. Geralt von Rivia - also: The WITCHER 

mfg LAX
ps: und the Force Unleashed I (nochmal durch - will nämlich bald den 2er zocken, hab mir den jetzt für kleines geld geholt


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> hm...
> 
> nen shooter würd ich NIEMALS mit so nem "hakelpäd" spielen
> 
> ...



Das war meine größte Sorge beim Kauf der PS3. Doch ausgerechnet bei Killzone, einem Spiel bei dem man auch im Multiplayer wirklich unübersichtliche Kämpfe hat und die Spielfigur bei allen möglichen Arten von Aktionen hin- und herwackelt, wurde ich eines anderen belehrt. Headshots sind möglich und die Steuerung ist garnicht mal übel. Man kann sich halt nicht so schnell umdrehen, aber da alle Leute diese schwere Steuerung haben, gleicht sich das wieder aus.


----------



## Zukane (5. August 2011)

Zurück in die Zukunft Episode 1-5 (Point and Click Adventure bzw Zieh und Klick XD)


----------



## BlizzLord (5. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das war meine größte Sorge beim Kauf der PS3. Doch ausgerechnet bei Killzone, einem Spiel bei dem man auch im Multiplayer wirklich unübersichtliche Kämpfe hat und die Spielfigur bei allen möglichen Arten von Aktionen hin- und herwackelt, wurde ich eines anderen belehrt. Headshots sind möglich und die Steuerung ist garnicht mal übel. Man kann sich halt nicht so schnell umdrehen, aber da alle Leute diese schwere Steuerung haben, gleicht sich das wieder aus.



Mein Problem dabei ist nicht die Trägheit sondern das man nicht punktgenau zielen kann.
Ich spiele im Moment Fallout 3 auf der Xbox und muss dort auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad Leicht spielen bis ich die Steuerung bzw. das zielen raus habe weil ich ab einer Distanz von 20m~ einfach nicht mehr richtig zielen kann. :/
Also ich versuche den Kopf zu treffen aber rutsche immer ein Stück weiter am Kopf vorbei oder ähnliches sehr nervig.^^


----------



## Zukane (5. August 2011)

Konsolen wurden auch nicht für FPS Spiele entwickelt und genau Zielen kann man da sowieso vergessen.
Rate mal wieso fast jeder Shooter auf der Konsole heutzutage Autoaim hat.

Wenn man bei Shootern genau zielen will und großen Wert drauf legt sollte man diese auf dem Pc spielen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. August 2011)

Oh man ihr Mimosen hättet alle mal Metal Gear Online auf der PS2 zocken soll. Da hättet ihr am eigenen Nervenkostüm erfahren wie verdammt punktgenau man mit so einem Controller zielen kann : /


----------



## painschkes (6. August 2011)

_Gutes Beispiel ;-)_


----------



## Laxera (6. August 2011)

nur weil ich ne maus-steuerung für genauer halte (was sie auch ist!) bin ich noch keine mimose oder sowas.... ausserdem:

man kann sicher genau zielen mit nem controller, nur geht es mit der maus einfacher und vor allem auch aus der bewegung raus (d.h. headshot on the fly - wirste mit controller auf jedenfall weniger oft schaffen!)

naja um beim thema zu bleiben:

ich zock immer noch witcher 1 (um moment suche ich nen character bei dem ich ne quest abgeben soll, aber egal zu welcher tages bzw. nacht-zeit ich da hin gehe, der ist net da....sondern da sitzt jetzt so nen anderer NPC von dem ich nix will)

mfg LAX


----------



## gradof (6. August 2011)

Ich spiel momentan ebenfalls the Witcher 1 komm aber leider im Moment nicht so oft zum spielen wie ich es gerne hätte.


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2011)

Ich spiele gerade Limbo. Super spiel, aber es heisst es sei ja ziemlich kurz.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. August 2011)

laddering in starcraft 

limbo werd ich definitiv auch mal ausprobieren, bzw spielen, soll ja in 2-3h gegessen sein


----------



## Konov (6. August 2011)

Werde mal League of Legends antesten.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. August 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gutes Beispiel ;-)_



Sag bloss du hast MGO gezockt  ?


----------



## Asayur (6. August 2011)

Limbo ist echt fies, ein Spiel, dass es schafft nur mit den Animationen ein Gefühlskarussel auszulösen ^^

Sonst noch UT3 
und Machinarium


----------



## painschkes (6. August 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Sag bloss du hast MGO gezockt  ?



_Wer denn nicht? 

Spiele schon seid dem N64 "Shooter" - kann das "Zielproblem" nicht verstehen._


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> nur weil ich ne maus-steuerung für genauer halte (was sie auch ist!) bin ich noch keine mimose oder sowas.... ausserdem:
> 
> man kann sicher genau zielen mit nem controller, nur geht es mit der maus einfacher und vor allem auch aus der bewegung raus (d.h. headshot on the fly - wirste mit controller auf jedenfall weniger oft schaffen!)



Das man mit einer Maus schneller ist, möchte ich garnicht bezweifeln.
Mich persönlich ärgert es nur, wenn behauptet wird es wäre "unmöglich" mit einem Controller punktgenau zu zielen, denn das ist einfach nur Blödsinn.
Dann liegt es eher an Unfähigkeit oder mangelnder Übung, deswegen sollte man aber nicht prinzipiell Shooter auf Konsolen verteufeln.


----------



## Konov (6. August 2011)

So hab mal LOL getestet, ist ganz witzig. Wie Dota aus WC3 Zeiten nur schöner und dank Tutorial kommt man auch flott rein.
Allerdings nur 2 Maps und manchmal wird man von irgendwem binnen 1-2 Sekunden weggepustet und fragt sich was das jetzt war 

Aber das war bei Dota früher auch schon so, gehört warscheinlich dazu.


----------



## Razyl (6. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> So hab mal LOL getestet, ist ganz witzig. Wie Dota aus WC3 Zeiten nur schöner und dank Tutorial kommt man auch flott rein.
> Allerdings nur 2 Maps und manchmal wird man von irgendwem binnen 1-2 Sekunden weggepustet und fragt sich was das jetzt war
> 
> Aber das war bei Dota früher auch schon so, gehört warscheinlich dazu.



Das Moba-Genre ist nicht bekannt für seine Map-Vielfalt


----------



## Noxiel (6. August 2011)

Team Fortress 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=piZrjDTx2eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> So hab mal LOL getestet, ist ganz witzig. Wie Dota aus WC3 Zeiten nur schöner und dank Tutorial kommt man auch flott rein.
> Allerdings nur 2 Maps und manchmal wird man von irgendwem binnen 1-2 Sekunden weggepustet und fragt sich was das jetzt war




Bald komtm ja das offiezielle DOTA 2  auf der gamescom läuft nen turnier mit 1.000.000$ preisgeld


----------



## Konov (6. August 2011)

Glaube was auch gut ankommt, ist einfach beim Dota prinzip das einfache aufmöbeln seines Chars... Suchtprinzip a la bonheur. ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. August 2011)

Aus purer Euphorie mal wieder Borderlands auf die Platte geschmissen


----------



## Königmarcus (6. August 2011)

minecraft <3


----------



## Blasto (6. August 2011)

Ich zocke gerade Diablo 2 LOD, einfach nur genial

Momentan ist meine Trap Assa level 41 ich bin ja schon gespannt wie Duriel auf Nightmare sein wird hab schon schiss  :/


----------



## Laxera (7. August 2011)

DIABLO 2 ist COOOOOOOL 

ne im ernst, das habe ich fast so lange gesuchtet wie wow und bei diablo ging am ende die community nicht den bach runter .....ich meine feuer/eis-mix-mage auf 84, wirbel-barb auf 87, hammerdin-pala auf 72, druide (auf wirbelsturm) auf 67....etc. sagt schon was (und ja, natürlich im b-net, also nix character editor oder so) und des waren nur alle charas die über die 60 raus kamen (rest war so um die 50 rum)

was bitte heißt: MOBA?.....sorry, kenn des wort net, obwohl ich doch recht oft LOL suchte....find des game lustig, auch wenn manche charas einfach OP sind (jax, tryndamere, mordekaiser, fiddlesticks (letzteren muss man aber wirklich spielen können dazu))

noch kurz zu controller:

ja, immer noch, man kann damit zielen, aber maus ist a) immer noch schneller und genauer und b) ich verteufel keine shooter auf der konsole (jeder soll und darf spielen was er/sie will) ich habe nicht mal eine - aber wenn ich eine hätte würde ich shooter trotzdem für PC erwerben (ist halt gewohnheitssache, genauso, wie ich dinge wie MarioCart/Waverace/Lylat Wars/Super Mario etc. ungern man PC spiele - emulator hin oder her - diese games spielen sich viel besser mit nem controller bzw. direkt auf der konsole)

so und ich prügel/schnetzel mich - nach dem frühstück (bin gerade aufgestanden....hat sich vorher net gelohnt, es ist wolkig draußen und regnet) - weiter durch witcher 1 

mfg LAX


----------



## Deathstyle (7. August 2011)

MOBA (Multiplayer Online Battle Arena) nennt sich das Genre denen DotA, LoL, HoN, Realm of the Titans, Heroes of Avalanche, Demigods etc. angehören.
Allerdings muss ich dir sagen das keiner der genannten Helden wirklich OP ist ;p - das sind eher Pubstomper weil Randoms es einfach nicht schaffen diese entsprechend zu kontern.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (7. August 2011)

Brutal Legend xbox 360


----------



## derAres (7. August 2011)

Age of Empires 2


----------



## Konov (7. August 2011)

LoL macht voll süchtig, bin grad wieder am süchteln. O.o

Weiß aber gar nicht warum ich hier immer gelesen hab, dass alle in der Warteschleife hängen. Hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie.


----------



## Rayon (7. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> LoL macht voll süchtig, bin grad wieder am süchteln. O.o
> 
> Weiß aber gar nicht warum ich hier immer gelesen hab, dass alle in der Warteschleife hängen. Hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie.



Gab einen Serversplit. EU East und EU West, seitdem keine Warteschlangen mehr  (Und Trash EU West mit Frankreich^^)


----------



## Niemezzki (7. August 2011)

Diablo 2 um mir die Wartezeit auf Diablo 3 zu versüßen x)


----------



## Razyl (7. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Weiß aber gar nicht warum ich hier immer gelesen hab, dass alle in der Warteschleife hängen. Hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie.



Weil du jetzt erst angefangen hast. Bis vor ein paar Wochen gab es diese Warteschlangen tatsächlich...


----------



## Konov (7. August 2011)

Ein Glück dann bleibt mir das erspart


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2011)

WoW hat mich wieder eingeholt. Seit dem lvle ich meinen Jäger hoch


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. August 2011)

Diesen Rückfall hatte ich auch vor ein paar Monaten, habe aber jetzt entgültig aufgehört. Vielleicht lag es auch daran, dass wir 5 Leute waren und die erste alle die Fraktion gewechselt haben, dann den Server und eine Woche später hatten alle keine Lust mehr. Das war mir dann auch genug. Seitdem habe ich eine PS3 und bin glücklich ;D


----------



## HitotsuSatori (7. August 2011)

Siedler 7


----------



## Ogil (7. August 2011)

Hab Titan Quest inkl. Immortal Throne rausgekramt. Eines der wenigen Hack'n'Slay-Games bei denen ein aehnliches Feeling wie bei Diablo aufkommt und das Ganze auch noch ohne Augenkrebs.


----------



## Sabito (7. August 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> WoW hat mich wieder eingeholt. Seit dem lvle ich meinen Jäger hoch



Ich werde dich von deinen Sünden befrien! Weiche von ihm Satan!

Ich spiele zur Zeit Fable 3, FF13


----------



## 666Anubis666 (7. August 2011)

Spiele F.3.A.R auf der ps3


----------



## Laxera (8. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Diesen Rückfall hatte ich auch vor ein paar Monaten, habe aber jetzt entgültig aufgehört. Vielleicht lag es auch daran, dass wir 5 Leute waren und die erste alle die Fraktion gewechselt haben, dann den Server und eine Woche später hatten alle keine Lust mehr. Das war mir dann auch genug. Seitdem habe ich eine PS3 und bin glücklich ;D



lol 

den kenne ich - hab 3 anläufe gebraucht davon weg zu kommen (wie nen suchti ^^)....im ernst, alle paar wochen und einmal nach nem halben jahr kam des game wieder in sinn (auch durch die aktionen von blizz von wegen "komm zurück und du kriegst dies und das"....wenn sie wenigstens was gescheites her geben würden...)

auch jetzt spukt es noch hier rum wie nen geist der dem exorzisten entgangen ist - wie gut das ich cataclysm nicht gekauft habe, denn das (das ich dafür bezahlen müsste, neben monatsgebühren) schreckt mich momentan ab, neben dem, das es so "schlecht" geworden ist wie man von vielen hört (kenne genug leute die noch spielen) und dem, das ich raid-technisch, ewig weit hinten nach währe (wenn wow, dann raiden - ohne macht des weniger spass als nen siedler ohne siedler (wie diese teile nach siedler IV....die gar kein siedler mehr sind, sondern age of empires clon XYZ....schlecht sind die net, das weiß ich auch, aber da siedler ruf zu schreiben ist BETRUG IMHO)) und man nicht mehr so leicht aufholen kann, gibt kein gear mehr für marken, das alte T-Set hat es soweit ich weiß auch nimmer bei nem händler.....sorry, aber nennt mich ruhig nen "casual-arschloch" aber ich sehe es nicht ein, das wenn ich schon zahle, ich - wenn ich mal ne pause mache bzw. ne zeit halt nicht spiele - am ende jeden anschluss verliere und mich keiner mehr mit in inis und raids nimmt.....

so, ich spiele immer noch The Witcher - aber inzwischen unterbrochen von kurzen einlagen The Force Unleashed II (wobei mich hier, neben der nicht gelungenen übertragung von der konsole (STEUERUNG und KAMMERA!!!!) noch einige dinge stören: z.B. diese lästige "zeitlupe" die dann und wann an gestellt wird und die man nicht aus stellen kann und dieser dämliche lichtschwert griff des helden, der das lichtschwert bzw. die lichtschwerter - er hat ja in TFU II zwei Stück davon - so führt wie Asoka Thano das machte, was Anakin schon im Clonewars film kritisiert) und wenn ich schleichen/schießen möchte:

Splinter Cell: Conviction (hätte gerne mit einem der alten Teile angefangen, aber die ersten beiden sehen - inzwischen - von der grafik her grauenhaft altbacken aus (man selbst deus ex von 2000 sieht schöner aus!) und die restlichen teile (auser eben conviction) funzen nicht gescheit 

mfg LAX


----------



## Makanko (8. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> gibt kein gear mehr für marken, das alte T-Set hat es soweit ich weiß auch nimmer bei nem händler.....sorry, aber nennt mich ruhig nen "casual-arschloch" aber ich sehe es nicht ein, das wenn ich schon zahle, ich - wenn ich mal ne pause mache bzw. ne zeit halt nicht spiele - am ende jeden anschluss verliere und mich keiner mehr mit in inis und raids nimmt.....



In WoW sind nicht aktuelle Sets beim Händler kaufbar. Nach bissel Hero-Farmen ist man durchaus dann ready für den neuesten Content. Also dann doch durchaus Casualfreundlich das ganze. (Wenn es anders wäre dann würde ich es vielleicht sogar noch Spielen ).

Ich spiele momentan SC2 auf Brutal durch. Habs auch durchgespielt und mich schon auf das Karrigan Porträt gefreut aber neee..die Alternativmissionen muss man auch noch spielen -.- Zum Glück hab ich zwischendurch gespeichert, sonst müsste ich es ja nochmal druchspielen  . Naja, denke morgen hab ich das Porträt


----------



## _Raziel_ (8. August 2011)

inFamous 2 auf PS3

Eigentlich hatte mich inFamous nie so richtig interessiert. Habs mir dann aber den ersten Teil gedownloadet, als man es gratis über PSN holen durfte (Wiedergutmachungsaktion nach der Hackerpause). Und nun... es hat mich gefesselt.

Also gleich in den Laden und inFamous 2 gekauft. Das Spiel hab ich schon lange durch, aber die BGIs fesseln mich gerade extrem. Bin ein richtiger Künstler beim Erstellen von Missionen geworden. Meine erste hatte ich in 2 Tagen fertig und sie hat sogar 5 Sternchen von den Spielern bekommen.
An der zweiten Arbeite ich gerade. Das man die Fahrzeugmechanik über Physikeinstellungen des Objektmodifikators einstellen muss nervt tierisch, weil ich so echte Probleme bei einer Fahrzeugmission habe. Ich bin mittlerweile soweit, dass ich das Ganze gescriptet Ablaufen lassen werde. Ausser mir kommt doch noch ne zündende Idee.
Sucker Punch... gebt mir mehr Möglichkeiten für Umgebungsmechaniken bzw. Objektmodifikatoren. Warum nur kann man Menschen einen Pfad entlang laufen lassen, bei einem Fahrzeug jedoch nicht????

Naja... ich bastel weiter ^^

Ps'
Wer inFamous 2 hat und meine erste Mission betrachten will.
Titel: Die Seuche
Label: Geschichte / Kampf


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. August 2011)

Einfach das letzte autosave vor der endmission laden und im archiv die 3 missionen machen^^


----------



## Topperharly (8. August 2011)

Rechts 8 Leben 2 mit einigen buffies.


----------



## CoHanni (8. August 2011)

Guild Wars  



Halle der Monumente erweitern mit Titel etc


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2011)

Hab mir gestern Limbo zugelegt. Eigentlich hab ich ursprünglich mal ein Review davon gesehn und mir dann gedacht, ich spiels nicht, aber jetzt hab ichs doch getan und bin froh drüber  Denn Limbo ist echt mal ne Abwechslung zu anderen Spielen. Ich hab noch nie was in dieser Richtung gesehn. Die Steuerung erinnert an ein Jump & Run, die Rätsel aber eher an Lemmings. Im Grunde genommen macht man nichts Weiter als über die Landschaft zu marschieren und ab und zu ein paar Hebel umzulegen, Kisten zu verschieben und vor Monstern und Bösewichten zu fliehen (oder diese in Fallen zu locken). Dabei scheint es unzählige Möglichkeiten zu geben, wie man sterben kann. Aber sterben ist nicht so tragisch, da die Respawnzeit extrem kurz ist und nach jedem Mini-Abschnitt automatisch gespeichert wird. Das einzig Irritierende ist, dass es kein Intro gibt, sondern dass man direkt ins Spiel startet. So hab ich gestern echt ne Viertelstunde gewartet und mich schon gefragt, ob wohl das Intro abgestürzt ist oder ob das dann doch noch irgendwann kommen wird, dabei muss man einfach nur loslegen und die Steuerung betätigen ^^

Also wer genug hat von den aktuell unzähligen Games die sich gegenseitig kopieren und mal ne richtige Abwechslung will, die man, wenn man will, auch einfach mal nur ne halbe Stunde oder gleich viele Stunden am Stück spielen kann, der soll sich Limbo kaufen. War gestern 10 € auf Steam.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Die Graufstufen-Grafik ist am Anfang ein Bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig, gibt aber dem Spiel einen grusligen Flair.


----------



## Reflox (12. August 2011)

Warcraft 3, Echtzeit-Strategie. So viel Spass, hat ich noch nie...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> [Limbo]



Großartiges Spiel. Habs damals mit nem Kumpel auf seiner Xbox durchgezockt, es hat so viel Spaß gemacht. Die Rätsel sind teilweise wirklich knifflig, weil man um mehrere Ecken denken muss. Trotzdem verliert es seinen Flair nicht, und die Story find ich auch irgendwie süß. ^^

Schön. dass man es nun auch für den PC kaufen kann, wird heute gleich gezockt.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (12. August 2011)

Schade das nie ein weiterer Teil von Limbo xbox 360 gemacht wurde...


----------



## Konov (12. August 2011)

Die HAUNTED Demo dank PCGames Artikel entdeckt.
Klasse Adventure bisher, leider ist die Demo sehr kurz. Eigentlich hab ich nie besonders viel für Adventures übrig gehabt aber die Grafik sieht Märchenhaft schön aus und die Charaktere und Synchro bekannter Hollywood Stars gibt ne super Atmo 

Gleich vorbestellt für den 19. August. Nun heißt es warten.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. August 2011)

Limbo durch 

aber story, an welcher stelle war da story^^
macht nix daran, dass das spiel  wirklich gut ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Limbo durch
> 
> aber story, an welcher stelle war da story^^
> macht nix daran, dass das spiel  wirklich gut ist





> Der tapfere Junge durchwandert den Limbus, den äußeren Kreis der Hölle. Denn dort ist seine Schwester verschwunden, dort muss er sie suchen[font=Arial, Helvetica]. [/font]


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> aber story, an welcher stelle war da story^^



Im Grunde nirgends. Völlig belanglos für das Spiel, was auch zur recht kurzen Spielzeit führt. Da hätte man noch mehr draus machen können :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2011)

Es hat zwar keine ausgeklügelte Story, aber mein Gott das isn Indie Game. Und dass er sich im Limbo befindet und seine Schwester suchen muss reicht da vollkommen aus, ist doch bei Super Meat Boy nicht anders. 

B2T:
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
[/font]
Macht das Süchtig ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. August 2011)

oh das fehlen von story is ist aus meiner sicht keineswegs negativ, das spiel war unterhaltsam. angenehme abwechslung. so viele arten zu sterben  so viele fallen
ich wusste allerdings weder von der hölle noch schwester, taucht ja nirgends auf



Spoiler



am ende wirds ja klar, das es alles einfach nen traum war


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2011)

Bei Steam stehts in der Beschreibung rechts im Bildschirm, aber ist auch nur ein Satz. ^^

"[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ungewiss über das Schicksals seiner Schwester, betritt ein Junge LIMBO..."[/font]


----------



## Nerine (13. August 2011)

Fable III!
Und zwischendurch Forsaken World


----------



## Razyl (13. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Es hat zwar keine ausgeklügelte Story, aber mein Gott das isn Indie Game. Und dass er sich im Limbo befindet und seine Schwester suchen muss reicht da vollkommen aus, ist doch bei Super Meat Boy nicht anders.



Hat ja auch niemand was anderes behauptet. Dennoch kritikwürdig.


----------



## Xiin (13. August 2011)

Rift (mit nem RL-Freund) und es ist awesome!


----------



## Berserkius (13. August 2011)

The Witcher 2 letztes Kapitel danach wird es nochmal durchgezockt auf Hardmodus seitens der Elfen.


----------



## Tilbie (13. August 2011)

Monster Hunter Tri

Man is das Spiel genial! Hat zwar keine Story und auch keine gute Grafik aber das Gegenstände-Sammeln und sich daraus dann Ausrüstung zu bauen is so ungemein motivierend


----------



## Hordlerkiller (13. August 2011)

Mal wieder Riirds gezoggt ^^


----------



## iShock (14. August 2011)

Mir mal Edge auf Steam gekauft....


manchmal könnt ich da echt ausrasten xS


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (14. August 2011)

Nfsp Underground 2 Pc

Edit: Da Underground 2 PC nicht wirklich mit Windoof 7 Harmoniert  daddel ich nun From Dust auf der 360. Kann es nur empfehlen wirklich ein Super Spiel.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2011)

Jetzt wollte ich gerade fragen, wie das sein kann, wenn es erst am 17. released wird. Also kam es auf der 360 ein paar Tage früher raus *grml*

War gestern auf ner LAN mit ein paar Kumpels und wir haben die ganze Nacht UT2003 gezockt. OMG war das geil! XD So viel Emotion, Adrenalin und Spaß!


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. August 2011)

Schon mal vorbereiten...

Ab 16.08: Age of Empires Online 

Die Beta hat schon Spass gemacht


----------



## zoizz (14. August 2011)

World of Tanks ist irgendwie die Luft raus, die nächsten Panzer kosten ewig viel EP ... und mMn verliere ich nur noch -.-

Aber League of Legens macht fun, werden die kostenlos spielbaren Champs gewechselt? Jede Woche 10 neue oder so?


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2011)

Jupp, die Championrotation findet glaube ich Dienstags statt. bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.

@Topic: Terraria. Ich muss noch etwa 1200 Fuß tief graben, bis ich endlich auf Lava stoße, dabei brauch ich die doch ganz dringend! XD


----------



## monthy (15. August 2011)

Momentan Mass Effect 1.

Habe es mir vor 5 Tagen auf Steam gekauft.

Macht auch wenn es schon älter ist echt spass.
Anschließend hole ich mir Teil 2.

Mfg


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2011)

Warten auf Deus Ex: HR und Trackmania 2 Beta


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

Überleg mir Fallout New Vegas zu holen bei Steam, kostet ja nur 20 &#8364;. Kann das jemand empfehlen ?

Edit: hab mir nun Fallout 3 GOTY-Edition für 10 &#8364; mehr besorgt. Sagte mir vom Setting irgendwie mehr zu. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2011)

* Sh1k4ri 
*

haste the witcher 2 schon ? weil fallout new vegas gibts ja atm umsonst bei amazon wenn man witcher 2 kauft ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

The Witcher 2 habe ich. Auch schon 2 mal durchgespielt... 

Trotzdem danke


----------



## Khayman (15. August 2011)

Global Agenda finde ich momentan gar nicht schlecht, ich spiele es zwischendurch neben Eve online.

Mfg Khayman


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2011)

bei new vegas würde ich noch auf eine ultimate oder goty fassung warten weil da sind es derzeit auch schon wieder 3 bis 4 dlc die dir sonst fehlen ^^

ich selbst zock atm immer wieder bissel wow und ansonsten browser games


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt die GOTY Edition von Fallout 3 geholt, hab ein paar Bilder gesehen und es sagte mir dann doch irgendwie mehr zu als New Vegas.

Jetzt noch 8 GB runterladen (lt. Steam knapp 1 1/2 Stunden) und es kann los gehen.


----------



## Panorama123 (15. August 2011)

gerade wieder einmal Morrowind und Oblivion am zocken. lenkt mich von Skyrim ab


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2011)

beide angezockt aber nie zeitmässig zugekommen sie durchzuspielen ^^

sie waren einfach zu gross und es fehlte der rote faden


----------



## Laxera (15. August 2011)

morrowind, da stimme ich zu, aber oblivion hat schon schön nen roten faden 

so, ich werde jetzt dann mal wieder FEAR auf meine kiste packen - hab lust was ab zu schießen (witcher 1 ist auch immer noch WIP - vor allem weil ich jede nebenquest mache  ^^ - zieht sich dann etwas)

fallout muss ich mir auch holen, aber erst wenn ich nen rechner habe, des sich dabei nicht tot ruckelt (....muss unbedingt aufrüsten, vll komme ich nächsten monat dazu....da hab ich auch burzeltag d.h. es gibt GELD)...

mfg LAX
ps: mass effect 1 ist TOLL  - mich ärgert momentan nur, das scheinbar die DLC dafür nicht mehr zum download angeboten werden, dabei würde ich Bring down the Sky kostenlos kriegen (war bei meiner box dabei)
pps: auf Deus Ex: HR warte ich auch....würde nur gerne wissen, wo ich ne englische version kriege (denn die deutsche hat kein sprachpack drauf angeblich und umstellen per steam soll ja auch nicht gehen


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2011)

fallout find ich bis jetzt immer noch 1 und 2 am besten aber mit uncut patch - aber die spielen laufen ja heutzutage garnicht mehr weil zu alt.


----------



## Konov (15. August 2011)

Die Siedler Online mal wieder, nett für zwischendurch und endlich raus aus der Beta. ^^

Ende der Woche dann hoffentlich HAUNTED


----------



## Tilbie (15. August 2011)

Ich hatte Oblivion geliebt, die ganzen Gildenquests zu machen oder einfach nur stumpf irgendwelche höhlen zu erfroschen war toll (auch wenn sie alle gleich ausgesehen haben).
Aber seit dem ich Demons Souls gespielt habe kann ich Oblivion nicht mehr spielen, einfach aus dem grund da mich das Kampfsystem jetzt extremst stört. Es is mir einfach zu einfach. Und Fallout3 mag ich nicht, habs aber auch noch nie wirklich gespielt.

BTT:
Spiel immernoch begeistert Monster Hunter Tri. Es macht einfach spass die Gegner auszuweiden und aus dem Zeug sich dann die komplette Ausrüstung zu machen.


----------



## Grushdak (15. August 2011)

Panorama123 schrieb:


> gerade wieder einmal Morrowind und Oblivion am zocken.


Morrowind habe ich über Jahre gespielt (wäre auch fast Ubisoft Mod geworden).
Ich würde es auch gerne mal wieder mit nun neuem PC spielen (aber nur mit modifizierter USGotY).
Allerdings scheue ich mich vor der Installation, da ich als Pluginjunkie nicht mehr ohne unzählige Plugins spielen würde.
Zudem müsste ich auch erst diverse Plugins anpassen/umwandeln und cleanen +++

Oblivion hatte ich nur kurz gespielt als es rauskam.
Da habe ich anfangs Zeit ins anpassen (Interface war anfangs teilweise ne Katastrophe) sowie ins Übersetzen von Plugins gesteckt.
Dennoch hielt es mich nicht lange da.

btt ... spiele gerade




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit dem sehr umfangreichen Next Generation Patch
Das Überleben in der ersten Bundesliga (nach nem Aufstieg) fällt mir schon recht schwer (z.B. ich 2** ... Bayern ***** )

greetz


----------



## Cyberratchet (16. August 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Bis gestern gesüchtelt:*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Letzte Woche habe ich den 1. Teil von Shenmue durchgespielt und ich bin wirklich begeistert. Die 1. GD war etwas zäh, aber der 2. hat es mich aber gepackt. Das Spiel ist mMn. wirklich gut gealtert und es hat überhaupt nichts von seinem Charm verloren. Soviel Liebe zum Detail habe ich selten in einem Spiel gesehen, es gibt soviele Gegenstände zu begutachten, soviele Toycapsules zu sammeln und soviele neue Moves zu lernen. Die Story hat wie ein typisches Martialarts-Film begonnen, Vater eines Jünglings wird von einem überstarken Fiesling ermordet und der Sohn trainiert um sich eines Tages an ihn rächen zu können. Spätestens als man den Phoenixmirror findet wird klar das Yu Suzuki noch eine übersinnliche/magische Komponente in die Story einpflanzen wollte ... naja daraus wurde ja bis heute nichts. Die wichtigen Nebencharaktere fand ich recht sympatisch, auch wenn zB. Goro fast übertrieben dämlich war (zumindest mit eng. Synchro). Die Musik ist sowieso über alles erhaben, einfach mal auf Youtube gucken^^.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Wird nun gesüchtelt:*​​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Heute gleich mit Teil 2 angefangen und grad in Hong Kong angekommen, viel gespielt habe ich allerdings noch nicht. Auf den ersten Blick sind mir gleich 2. Dinge aufgefallen die mich am Vorgänger gestört haben, die nun behoben wurde. 1) Digitalkreuz und Analogstick können endlich getauscht werden, 2) kann man nun überall speichern. Ich bin schon gespannt ob das hohe Niveau des Vorgängers gehalten werden kann, einfach wird das auf jeden Fall nicht ^^. Auf Shenmuedojo wird behauptet, dass es nun deutlich mehr Kämpfe gibt und die Spielzeit länger ist, sehr schön.​Der einzige Wermutstropfen ist das Wissen, dass ich genau weiß das es mit einem riesigen Cliffhanger enden wird und die Geschichte nie bzw. nicht in absehbarer Zeit enden wird. Spaß macht es mir trotzdem ... .​[/font]


----------



## Laxera (16. August 2011)

hast du gerade was gegen die bayern gesagt?.....oute mich hiermit als fan (muss man IMHO sein, wenn man gebürtiger bayer ist, ist schließlich der einzige bayerische klub der wirklich was zu wege bringt....ich meine 1860 ist nen doofy verein IMHO und der rest ist auch net so großartig (wobei ich die augsburger auch mag - als jetzt erst-ligisten 

mfg LAX
ps: so FEAR ist wieder oben


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (16. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Schon mal vorbereiten...
> 
> Ab 16.08: Age of Empires Online
> 
> Die Beta hat schon Spass gemacht



Wo kann man sich das Spiel Downloaden?


----------



## Davatar (16. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> fallout find ich bis jetzt immer noch 1 und 2 am besten aber mit uncut patch - aber die spielen laufen ja heutzutage garnicht mehr weil zu alt.


Doch die laufen noch, habs neulich probiert. Auf Windows 7 64 einfach den Grafikpatch installieren, dann läufts wunderbar.


----------



## monthy (16. August 2011)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Bis gestern gesüchtelt:*[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
> *[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Letzte Woche habe ich den 1. Teil von Shenmue durchgespielt und ich bin wirklich begeistert. Die 1. GD war etwas zäh, aber der 2. hat es mich aber gepackt. Das Spiel ist mMn. wirklich gut gealtert und es hat überhaupt nichts von seinem Charm verloren. Soviel Liebe zum Detail habe ich selten in einem Spiel gesehen, es gibt soviele Gegenstände zu begutachten, soviele Toycapsules zu sammeln und soviele neue Moves zu lernen. Die Story hat wie ein typisches Martialarts-Film begonnen, Vater eines Jünglings wird von einem überstarken Fiesling ermordet und der Sohn trainiert um sich eines Tages an ihn rächen zu können. Spätestens als man den Phoenixmirror findet wird klar das Yu Suzuki noch eine übersinnliche/magische Komponente in die Story einpflanzen wollte ... naja daraus wurde ja bis heute nichts. Die wichtigen Nebencharaktere fand ich recht sympatisch, auch wenn zB. Goro fast übertrieben dämlich war (zumindest mit eng. Synchro). Die Musik ist sowieso über alles erhaben, einfach mal auf Youtube gucken^^.[/font]
> ...



Habe mir den Clissic Podcast von Gameone angehört über Shenmue. Hört sich echt gut an.
Leider habe ich keinen Dreamcast und auch keine XBox. :-(

Gibt es nen Emu für den PC vom Dreamcast?

Mfg

Ps. Überlege ich ich mir FM11 hole. Glaube aber das ich eher auf FM 12 warte.


----------



## Cyberratchet (16. August 2011)

monthy schrieb:


> Gibt es nen Emu für den PC vom Dreamcast?



NullDC , Spiele und das Bios verlinke ich hier allerdings nicht ^^. Beim Link musst du die untere Version des Emulators downloaden, die obere ist fürs Naomi (Sega Arcadesystem).


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Doch die laufen noch, habs neulich probiert. Auf Windows 7 64 einfach den Grafikpatch installieren, dann läufts wunderbar.



link bitte


----------



## bkeleanor (17. August 2011)

Hi

Weiss jemand, ob und falls ja wo man die Driver San Francisco Demo für den PC downloaden kann?

die Xbox version ist nur für gold abonennten verbehalten.

gruss bkele


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (17. August 2011)

Pc Demo wird es nie geben!


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> link bitte


Also ich bin mir nicht sicher obs die selben Patches sind, die ich zu Hause benutzt hab, bin grad auf der Arbeit, aber schau mal hier nach:
Fallout 1 High-Resolution Patch: http://www.nma-fallout.com/forum/dload.php?action=file&file_id=1344
Fallout 2 High-Resolution Patch: http://www.nma-fallout.com/forum/dload.php?action=file&file_id=1345


----------



## TheGui (17. August 2011)

Noch nicht...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-cSFPIwMEq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/media]


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. August 2011)

der trailer ist alt, aber im livestream siehts mal wieder stinklangweilig aus, warum mögen leute sowas^^


----------



## monthy (17. August 2011)

Sehe nicht so wirklich nen Unterschied zu Warcaft 3.

Sieht genau so öde aus.
Aber ich denke man muss es gespielt haben um das zu beurteilen.

Mfg


----------



## Deathstyle (17. August 2011)

Wie gut es einfach aussieht!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2011)

Rift 7 Tage Probeversion. Grad am Downloaden...

... nur um später wieder rum zunörgeln, dass WoW eh besser ist.


----------



## Alcest (19. August 2011)

Wieder WoW, nichts gutes auf dem Markt im Moment....


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0iocMIrHOPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54maY5DKfFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja, zwei unterschiedliche Spiele ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ATiQKb3-XYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sJTAEzTlf2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ja, ich bin im Moment auf nem Trip. Hab jetzt wieder angefangen die Serie zu gucken und meine beste Freundin und ich haben rausgefunden, dass man über's Netz zu zweit mit dem SNES-Emulator daddeln kann. Also.... Ja, ich bin grad voll im Sailor Moon Fieber


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

League of Legends

Bin bissl überfordert...


----------



## zoizz (20. August 2011)

Das gibt sich schnell, für mich war die Steuerung die größte Umstellung. Und blieb am Anfang in der Nähe deiner kleinen Vasallen (diese Leminge) und von den gegnerischen Türmen weg ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Hab bisher nur gegen Computer gespielt, ich glaube gegen echt Spieler würd ich wegger0xx0rt werden :/


----------



## LaronX (21. August 2011)

atm. Guild Wars und Kingdom Hearts Birth by Sleep

Das eine weil ich die Punkte in GW2 haben will und das andre  weil es cool ist ^^


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5u909719Ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Physiksystem ist hammer ^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. August 2011)

kann man iwo n gescheites pokemon spiel für den pc runterladen? wen möglich kostenlos


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

Also die Community in LoL ist ja so ziemlich fürn 4rsch. Hab nun einmal mit menschlichen Spielern gespielt, das endete aber in nem geflame... 

Deinstallation, walte deines Amtes...


----------



## Grushdak (21. August 2011)

Irgendwie bin ich kurz davor, wieder nach Jahren mal Morrowind zu installieren.
und das Managen von unzähligen Plugins inkauf nehmen.

denn wenn ich das so sehe ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Manoroth schrieb:


> kann man iwo n gescheites pokemon spiel für den pc runterladen? wen möglich kostenlos



Ich würd dir n Emulator und ROMs empfehlen. Falls du Interesse hast, schreib mir ne PN x)


----------



## Davatar (22. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich kurz davor, wieder nach Jahren mal Morrowind zu installieren.
> und das Managen von unzähligen Plugins inkauf nehmen.
> 
> denn wenn ich das so sehe ...
> ...


Sicher, dass das nicht ein Oblivion-Screenshot ist?


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (22. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sicher, dass das nicht ein Oblivion-Screenshot ist?



Oder Jurassic Park?


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2011)

Sims 3 mit Mördermod


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2011)

_Geheimakte Tunguska - und wenn ich damit durch bin - Geheimakte 2 : Puritas Cordis._


----------



## Grushdak (24. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sicher, dass das nicht ein Oblivion-Screenshot ist?


Bin mir zu 100% sicher, daß das von Morrowind stammt.
Es ist die Bitter Coast Region (mit Grafikreplacer).
Und es es ist ein Screen, von mir selbst gemacht, mit ner damaligen, glaub, Geforce 4.^^ 
Daher interessiert mich nun schon, wie MW mit meinem heutigen PC aussehen würde.


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Geheimakte Tunguska - und wenn ich damit durch bin - Geheimakte 2 : Puritas Cordis._



_Find die CD's doch nichtmehr - dann wird halt : Still Life gespielt :-)_


----------



## Cyberratchet (24. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Bin mir zu 100% sicher, daß das von Morrowind stammt.
> Es ist die Bitter Coast Region (mit Grafikreplacer).
> Und es es ist ein Screen, von mir selbst gemacht, mit ner damaligen, glaub, Geforce 4.^^
> Daher interessiert mich nun schon, wie MW mit meinem heutigen PC aussehen würde.



So zum Beispiel mit dem Morrowind Overhaul:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2r6hilB6Dlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (27. August 2011)

HoMM 3: The Restoration of Erathia


----------



## Makalvian (27. August 2011)

Deus Ex Human Revolution


----------



## zoizz (27. August 2011)

Nachdem ich gerade einen Artikel über Aion gelesen habe, in dem von dem neuen Patch so geschwärmt wird, überlege ich, dort mal wieder reinzuschnuppern. Aion bietet auch eine Probeversion bis Lv20 an oder? 
Naja, versuchen kostet nix


----------



## Konov (28. August 2011)

Momentan immer abwechselnd, wozu ich grad Lust hab:

APB Reloaded Beta
Need For Speed World
World of Tanks
Haunted
League of Legends (praktisch nie) ^^


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (1. September 2011)

Deux Ex Human Revolution, nachdem ich den ersten Teil nun endlich "durchgespielt" habe. Erwartungen wurden weit übertroffen was ich bislang sehe


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2011)

Ich spiele gerade APB Reloaded und Fallen Earth.


----------



## Asayur (1. September 2011)

Deus Ex 3 und ich hänge grade bei der 2. Bossgegnerin, die alte macht mich noch Wahnsinnig, hab jetzt einen Ragequit hintermir xD


----------



## Berserkius (1. September 2011)

Borderland, Deus Ex 3, Metro 2033


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2011)

Daheim gleich Age of Conan


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. September 2011)

Borderlands, Fifa 11 (NEED FIFA 12 !!1111 -.-), bissl Minecraft und bald wohl APB Reloaded...


----------



## fallas (1. September 2011)

http://www.nehrim.de/indexDV.html

Das werde ich mir heute Abend mal vornehmen! 
Man ist milde gespannt.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (2. September 2011)

Deus Ex und BlazBlue.

Und egal wie schön ihr Morrowind aussehen lasst, es ist und bleibt Ödland verglichen zu Oblivion.


----------



## painschkes (2. September 2011)

_Hotel Dusk - grad in Kapitel 3 angekommen._


----------



## Konov (2. September 2011)

Gar nix, keine Zeit.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. September 2011)

hab League of Legends entdeckt. Hammer Spiel! Wieso hab ich das die ganzen Jahre nicht wahrgenommen???


----------



## BlizzLord (2. September 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> hab League of Legends entdeckt. Hammer Spiel! Wieso hab ich das die ganzen Jahre nicht wahrgenommen???



Sei lieber froh bis vor ner Weile hatte man durchgehend ne Warteschleife von "over ninethousand".


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. September 2011)

Manaldheilungl schrieb:


> Und egal wie schön ihr Morrowind aussehen lasst, es ist und bleibt Ödland verglichen zu Oblivion.



Und gerade das ist der Grund warum es so viel besser ist als Oblivion 
Das Spiel hat Charakter, Einwohner mit Problemen und es herrscht eine tiefe Kluft zwischen reichen Fürstenhäusern und den bürgerlichen Bewohnern.
Oblivion sieht mir immer zu sehr nach heiler-Welt-Idylle aus


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Sei lieber froh bis vor ner Weile hatte man durchgehend ne Warteschleife von "over ninethousand".



Jo, davon hab ich gehört. Aber bin schon nach wenigen Tagen recht gut^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



okay, relativ


----------



## Kamsi (3. September 2011)

Nach Deus ex 3 habe ich das verlangen teil 1 und 2 nochmal zu zocken ^^

Weiss einer ob die auf Win 7 laufen und nen hd grafik pack gibt ?


----------



## Razyl (3. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Nach Deus ex 3 habe ich das verlangen teil 1 und 2 nochmal zu zocken ^^
> 
> Weiss einer ob die auf Win 7 laufen und nen hd grafik pack gibt ?



Deus Ex 1 läuft definitiv noch unter Win7. 

HD Grafik Pack - http://www.offtopicproductions.com/hdtp/?page_id=3


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. September 2011)

bastion, ziemlich lustig. mal wieder klasse indi spiel


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2011)

Cyberratchet schrieb:


> So zum Beispiel mit dem Morrowind Overhaul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub ich pack STO kurz ein und kram Morrowind wieder raus O_o


----------



## llcool13 (3. September 2011)

Habe nach über 1,5 Jahren mal wieder WoW installiert weil mich HdRo schwer gelangweilt hat.
Und was soll ich sagen...es macht schon Spass.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. September 2011)

Reborn Horizon (Beta)


----------



## seanbuddha (3. September 2011)

Die Siedler 3 

Nach Jahren endlich mal wieder bei Saturn gefunden!


----------



## Kamsi (3. September 2011)

Razyl ich sehe da kein unterschied - so wie auf den screenshots sah es nicht aus


----------



## Piti49 (5. September 2011)

fallas schrieb:


> http://www.nehrim.de/indexDV.html
> 
> Das werde ich mir heute Abend mal vornehmen!
> Man ist milde gespannt.



Ich spiele es auch gerade echt Hammer was die da auf die Beine gestellt haben.
Ich denke das ist die beste Oblivion Mod überhaupt, oder eher ein inoffizielles Addon,
da es ja eine Selbstständige Welt ist und nicht mehr viel mit dem Original zu tun hat^^

Hab ich mich am Anfang in der Mine vielleicht gegruselt und erschrocken Oo


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2011)

Grad Bulletstorm beendet


----------



## Kamsi (5. September 2011)

atm mal wieder wow und raide t1 bis t6 content für 4.3 optik items ^^


----------



## zoizz (5. September 2011)

Rift.
Man ist die Grafik klasse.


----------



## Interminator (5. September 2011)

Ich spiel zurzeit Deus Ex: Human Revolution, jetzt gerade dabei es das 2 mal durchzuspielen weils einfach richtig geil ist  und sonst noch manchmal nebenbei Bloodline Champions und LoL.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (5. September 2011)

Rift


----------



## Noxiel (6. September 2011)

Mahlzeit!
Ich spiele im Moment garnix, aber ich suche ein Spiel und vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Mir ist der Titel entfallen und Google gibt nichts brauchbares her, weil das Spiel


a) schon älter und
b) zu komplex ist als das ich mit Stichworten weiterkommen würde.


Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn. Das Spiel beschreibt sich wie folgt:


Es ist ein PC Spiel und kann alleine als auch per mehreren am selben Rechner gespielt werden.
Man reist durch Europa aus der Vogelperspektive.
Die Spielfiguren sitzen in Autos mit etwas überdimensionierten Köpfen.
Man kauft Immobilien und bekommt dafür Miete
Es gibt auch Aktionsfelder, bei denen man kleine Gemeinheiten für seine Mitspieler bekommt (ähnlich den Ereignisfeldern aus Monopoly)
Nach einiger Zeit kommt ein Bösewicht dazu - ich glaube komplett blau angezogen mit schwarzem Schnurrbart - und verfolgt die Mitspieler um ihnen Geld und Immobilien zu klauen
Er fährt ein Hochrad oder auch ein fies grinsendes Zeppelin-Fahrrad wenn es über Wasserflächen geht.

Wie gesagt, das Spiel ist schon älter. Aber vielleicht kennt einer von Euch den Titel.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (6. September 2011)

Heute Dead Island gekauft. Und kann es erst am 8en Aktivieren . Steam ist so scheiße.


----------



## Alux (6. September 2011)

WoW noch fix in HCs die Punkte vollmachen und nebenbei Minecraft am Häuschen bauen


----------



## Davatar (7. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Ich spiele im Moment garnix, aber ich suche ein Spiel und vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Mir ist der Titel entfallen und Google gibt nichts brauchbares her, weil das Spiel


Das ist einfach, Du suchst "Die total verrückte Rally":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6GNtGJzT44k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Allerdings wird es schwer, das Spiel irgendwo aufzutreiben und noch schwerer, das Ding zum Laufen zu bringen, es sei denn, Du hättest noch ein Windows 95 irgendwo rumliegen. Unter Windows XP läufts nur mit viel Glück und auch dann gibts häufig Abstürze und unter Vista/7 kannsts vergessen.


----------



## Noxiel (7. September 2011)

@Davater
Du bist mein Held des Tages.


----------



## Grushdak (7. September 2011)

Das Spiel gab es sogar mal zu downloaden (der Link bei ner Auflistung zu alten Spielen funktioniert nur nicht mehr).
Evtl. findest Du ja was zu dem Spiel auch unter seinem englischem Namen <Dr. Drago's Madcap Chase>
Ansonsten gibt es das gerade hier bei amazon.

Mit ein paar Änderungen läuft es sogar unter WinXP (Partition muss aber unbedingt FAT32 sein).

greetz


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2011)

Hard Reset Demo


Shooter mit Healthpacks <3


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. September 2011)

In gut drei Stunden hoffentlich *"Dead Island"*

Amazon hat schon geliefert (fix wie immer), aber weil das offizielle Realease erst morgen ist und da das Teil über Steam läuft muss ich zwecks installieren noch bis Mitternacht warten.

Aber dann werden sie genschetzelt die Zombiesäcke (Slugs und Meatskins).

Muahaha


----------



## Reflox (8. September 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> In gut drei Stunden hoffentlich *"Dead Island"*
> 
> Amazon hat schon geliefert (fix wie immer), aber weil das offizielle Realease erst morgen ist und da das Teil über Steam läuft muss ich zwecks installieren noch bis Mitternacht warten.
> 
> ...



Würde auch ganz gerne heute schon beginnen zu zocken, aber muss frühestens bis morgen Mittag warten


----------



## iShock (8. September 2011)

würds auch gern zocken nur leider läufts nicht auf meinem schmächtigen mac laptop Q_Q


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. September 2011)

So, die ersten 5 Stunden DEAD ISLAND habe ich hinter mir. 
Und ich bin restlos begeistert!!
Auf dieses Spiel habe ich gewartet.
Nach dem echt entaeuschenden Duke Nukem ist das Ding der reine Knaller.

Kritik gibt es bisher nur an

- der kaum zerstoerbaren Umwelt
- dem etwas uebertrieben schnellen Dahinscheiden der Waffen
- den fitzligen Menues

In Sachen Gameplay und Atmosphaere ein Traum und der Splatterfaktor ist sehr zufriedenstellend.

Borderland bleibt zwar der Herr der Dinge [Teil 2 April2012] aber Dead Island ist ganz dicht dran!

Auf das Dienstende warten und die Machete gezueckt..........Geeeehirrrnnn


----------



## BlizzLord (9. September 2011)

Anzumerken auch noch das in Dead Island nur 3 Männliche + 3 Weibliche models(+ spezial Models für wichtige Typen) vorhanden sind und naja das gleiche gilt für die Waffen.
Fand ich ziemlich blöd.

Und das die Waffen so schnell kaputt gehen ist wirklich schrecklich selbst mit +30% Haltbarkeit gehen die Dinger nach 10-15 Zombies kaputt...


----------



## Panorama123 (9. September 2011)

grad am Oblivion zocken, Vorbereitung für Skyrim^^


----------



## Ogil (9. September 2011)

Red Orchestra: Heroes of Stalingrad (Beta) und Company of Heroes hab ich auch mal wieder rausgekramt.


----------



## Kamsi (9. September 2011)

deus ex 1 deinstalliert selbst mit grafik mod konnte ich mir die grafik nicht antuen 

also mal wieder wow ^^


ogil 

ich liebe company of heroes ^^

die story die einheiten die zerstörbare umgebung die realitische physik


----------



## Yugiwan1 (9. September 2011)

pflanzen gegen zombies ma wieder rausgekramt...
sonst R.U.S.E, Borderlands oder Diablo 2...


----------



## Zukane (10. September 2011)

Das Drachenauge (mit RPG Maker 2k gemacht) was ein grottiges Spiel.

Beispiele: 
- Der Bösewicht heißt Schubbi (was ein bescheuerter Name für den Erzfeind xD)
- Ein Mann steht am Eingang eines Dorfes und begrüßt jeden Tag Reisende (außer einem selbst ist seit einem halben Jahr keiner mehr gekommen).
- Ein Ehepaar hat sich aus ihrem Schlafzimmer gesperrt und wir sollen den Schlüssel holen der unetr dem Tisch liegt wo der "Questgeber" danebensteht
- Die Frau vom Haupthelden erlernt später im Spiel die Fähigkeit Ruckzuckhieb >.>
- Den Dorfgründer kennt niemand und wissen auch nicht wo er lebt, aber das Dorf ist erst 30 Jahre alt (was laut dem "Begrüßer" eine lange Zeit ist). Aber sie wissen
das er ein feldherr war.

etc etc

Außerdem noch ne Menge abgehackter Sätze (Wörter/Buchstaben fehlen) und Rechtschreibung und Grammatik ist grade nicht so.
Achja da fällt mir was ein "Ich mag sie, aus tiefstem" 

Aber recht lustig das zu spielen haha 
Ist natürlich kostenlos ist halt ein RPG Maker Spiel.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (10. September 2011)

Hat schon wer in Dead Island Feuerwaffen gefunden? Hab gerade einen größeren Zombie gekillt und bekam einen Lila Schraubenschlüssel lool


----------



## painschkes (10. September 2011)

_Forsaken World - erstaunlich spaßig :-)_


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Hat schon wer in Dead Island Feuerwaffen gefunden? Hab gerade einen größeren Zombie gekillt und bekam einen Lila Schraubenschlüssel lool



Nö, ich nagle immernoch Zombies... höhö Wortspiel.

Ich komm mit dem Fahren in Dead Island gar nicht klar. Naja, ich finde fahren in Ego-shooter eh überall schlimm, ausser bei Far Cry 2.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. September 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Hat schon wer in Dead Island Feuerwaffen gefunden? Hab gerade einen größeren Zombie gekillt und bekam einen Lila Schraubenschlüssel lool



Wenn du in die Stadt kommst gibt es in der Kirche den Auftrag die Wasserpumpen wieder in Betrieb zu nehmen. Da droppen die menschlichen Gegener das Zeug und Ammo.
Die schiessen nämlich auf einen


----------



## tear_jerker (10. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nö, ich nagle immernoch Zombies... höhö Wortspiel.




vorsicht, religiöse witze sind hier nicht gern gesehen.....xD

btt: ich hoffe heute abend mal "from dust" ausprobieren zu können. muss es nur irgendwie schaffen mich an meine pay pal daten zu erinnern. ich mein, wer merkt sich dann bei 2 sicherheitsabfragen den genau wortlaut von seinem ersten auto und N amen des ersten Haustiers(Damn you Vadda, warum musstest du unserem Hund sonen Quatschnamen mit vielen SPitznamen geben  )


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> vorsicht, religiöse witze sind hier nicht gern gesehen.....xD
> 
> btt: ich hoffe heute abend mal "from dust" ausprobieren zu können. muss es nur irgendwie schaffen mich an meine pay pal daten zu erinnern. ich mein, wer merkt sich dann bei 2 sicherheitsabfragen den genau wortlaut von seinem ersten auto und N amen des ersten Haustiers(Damn you Vadda, warum musstest du unserem Hund sonen Quatschnamen mit vielen SPitznamen geben  )



hey, das war nicht mit Jesus + Kreuz gemeint. Sondern nagel im Sinne von... Vermehrung... 

From Dust habe ich 20 Minuten gespielt, und wieder deinstalliert.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. September 2011)

mal sehen, ist ja nun nicht grad teuer und auf der gc sahs ganz gu aus. generell bin ich für solch göttersim gedöns ja zu haben^^ aber woran lags das du es wieder deinstalliert hast? hab nur gehört das der schwierigkeitsgrad sehr hoch sein soll


----------



## Bastikch (10. September 2011)

Total War: Shogun 2 einfach genial


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> mal sehen, ist ja nun nicht grad teuer und auf der gc sahs ganz gu aus. generell bin ich für solch göttersim gedöns ja zu haben^^ aber woran lags das du es wieder deinstalliert hast? hab nur gehört das der schwierigkeitsgrad sehr hoch sein soll



Ich mochte es einfach nicht. Die Typen stehen vor Brücken, finden den Weg aber nicht, sind zu dumm um das Totem aufzunehmen usw. Auch die Steuerung fand ich ziemlich doof.


----------



## Ogil (10. September 2011)

Ging mir aehnlich - ich hab die Demo angespielt aber hatte schon im zweiten Level keine Lust mehr. Viel Trara um ein bissl Terraforming - ich fand daran nix innovativ, dafuer allerdings langweilig. Hab es dann ebenfalls schnell wieder deinstalliert.

Momentan spiel ich abwechselnd ein paar Runden RO2-Beta, Trackmania2-Beta und bissl Minecraft und Company of Heroes.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. September 2011)

Hmm, muss ich mir das nochmal überlegen :/

anyway, zurzeit spiel ich viel Cave Story. ein launiger 2d sidescroll shooter entwickelt von einem eifrigen asiaten über 3 jahre in seiner freizeit hinweg. das spiel ist kostenlos zum download verfügbar. kann es jedem nur ans herz legen


----------



## Kamsi (10. September 2011)

from dust ist halt ein lemmingspiel in 3D mit physik und Wettersystem ^^

man kann sich ja die lets play auf youtube dazu anschauen story gibts da nicht erwarten


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (10. September 2011)

Story braucht e keiner! Hauptsache es gibt Zombies zum Metzeln und Fette Waffen!


----------



## Kamsi (10. September 2011)

es ging um from dust ^^ und story braucht man bei bestimmten spielen schon


----------



## exill (11. September 2011)

Ja, stell sich mal einer ein The Witcher 2 ohne Story vor .
Hab ich btw letztens durchgezockt, innerhalb von ca. 3 Tagen auf Schwierigkeitsgrad Normal! . Es soll ja aber 16 verschiedene Enden geben, also ist da noch einiges zu machen für mich, bisher das beste Game was ich je gezockt habe, also wenn man auf RPGs steht sollte man es sich auf jeden Fall anschauen!

Grüße,
Nestala


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (11. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es ging um from dust ^^ und story braucht man bei bestimmten spielen schon


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. September 2011)

hat jemand bastion gezockt? is im briefkasten oder nebengebäude jemals was? nachdem ich nun portal turret entdeckt hab bin ich neugierig auf andere geheimnise geworden


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. September 2011)

Ganz toll ichbinnichtschuld, wegen dir hab ich mir das Spiel jetzt auch gekauft.


----------



## Davatar (12. September 2011)

Sooo, gestern hab ich wiedermal ein Spiel ausgegraben, das ich Euch kurz vorstellen möchte: Zanzarah - Das verborgene Portal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Zanzarah handelt es sich quasi um die französische Antwort auf das japanische Spiel Pokémon. "FRANZÖSISCH????????", werdet Ihr jetzt wohl alle denken und eventuell zuckt es bereits in Eurem "Thread schliessen"-Finger. Aber HALT STOP! Das Spiel ist echt spielenswert  Und da es mittlerweile auch schon fast 10 Jahre alt ist, werdet Ihr es sicher irgendwo günstig finden. Ihr reist als Teenager "Amy" durch die Welt der Feen und versucht dabei die bösen Schattenelfen zu verjagen, die die Feenwelt terrorisieren. Dabei könnt Ihr bis zu 5 Feen in Eurem Feenbeutel mit Euch führen, die Ihr dann gegen andere Feen kämpfen lassen könnt. Das Aussergewöhnliche hierbei ist, dass Ihr in einem Kampf gegen mehrere Feen gleichzeitig kämpfen könnt. Das bedeutet, Ihr tritt mit nur einer einzelnen Fee an und kämpft gegen beispielsweise 3 Feen gleichzeitig (anders als in Pokémon, wo man immer nur 1vs1-Kämpfe hat). Vor allem aber könnt Ihr die Feen selbst steuern und nicht einfach nur Kampfbefehle erteilen.
Am Anfang wird Euch das Spiel ein Bisschen...nunja...kitschig...erscheinen, aber es ist lustig und macht Spass und das ist doch die Hauptsache 

Es gibt sogar ne Demo, die findet Ihr hier.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. September 2011)

zanzarah is richtig gut! habs damals durch, viele arten, elemente und spezialfähigkeiten.

hab sogar nen savegameeditor dafür geschrieben^^


----------



## Dominau (12. September 2011)

Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2011)

Ab morgen gibt es die Demo zu FIFA 12 für PC und XboX360, ab Mittwoch dann auch für die Playse 3. Bin schon gespannt


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. September 2011)

Seltsam, alle haben über The Witcher 2 gejubelt, aber ich muss mich schon nach fünf Minuten fragen, ob die Entwickler mehr Zeit in die langweiligen Bettgeschichten als in das restliche Spiel gesteckt haben.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Seltsam, alle haben über The Witcher 2 gejubelt, aber ich muss mich schon nach fünf Minuten fragen, ob die Entwickler mehr Zeit in die langweiligen Bettgeschichten als in das restliche Spiel gesteckt haben.



Ich fands auch, genau wie den ersten Teil, enttäuschend. Ist eher die Sparte Call of Duty, von Inszenierung abgesehen ist da nichts.
Joa ich spiele zZ Demon Souls und hoffe demnächst mal auf ein interessantes MMORPG zu stoßen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. September 2011)

Ich hab jetzt nur 5 Minuten lang gespielt und aufgefallen ist mir:

- für den Hardwarehunger recht schwache Grafik
- die wohl unrealistischste Schlachtdarstellung, die ich je gesehen habe
- ziemlich dämliche KI
- schwache Sprecher auf DE und EN
- unnötig verkompliziertes Interface

Da vergeht mir jetzt schon die Lust aufs Weiterspielen... schade um die 50 Euro. Aber immerhin hab ich dafür noch jede Menge Staubfänger zusätzlich bekommen.


----------



## Dominau (13. September 2011)

Zurzeit Diablo2:LoD und No time to explain 

Gruß


----------



## Cyberratchet (13. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nur *5 Minuten lang gespielt* und aufgefallen ist mir:


Da liegt das Problem, die eine Bettgeschichte wirst du schon überleben (kann auch deine einzige bleiben)^^. 



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> - für den Hardwarehunger recht schwache Grafik


Der Hardwarehunger ist hoch, mit Übersampling für Normalsterbliche nicht flüssig spielbar, das Spiel skaliert aber wunderbar und selbst auf Mittel sieht es noch hübsch aus. DX11 unterstützt die Engine leider nicht, da einige Effekte so deutlich ressourcenschonender implementiert hätten werden können. Das mit der schwachen Grafik kann ich garnicht verstehen, wenn man die Grafik von RPGs vergleicht (und zwar ohne Mods!) ist TW2 ganz weit vorne.



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> - die wohl unrealistischste Schlachtdarstellung, die ich je gesehen habe
> - ziemlich dämliche KI
> - schwache Sprecher auf DE und EN
> - unnötig verkompliziertes Interface



TW2 ist immer noch ein Fantasyspiel, deswegen weiß ich jetzt nicht wie du die unrealistische Schlachtdarstellung definierst.
Die KI der Gegner fand ich zu Beginn, eigentlich bis zu Mitte des 1. Akts, selbst auf Normal knackig .. vielleicht liegt das aber nur an mir. Sicherlich ist die KI nicht perfekt, auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden wirst du sicherlich genug gefordert werden. Große Aussetzer habe ich eigentlich nicht mitbekommen.
Das Interface ist wirklich etwas gewöhungsbedürftig, auch die Synchronsprecher gefallen einigen Leuten nicht, aber das ist immer Geschmackssache.

Du solltest dem Spiel wirklich eine Chance geben, so in den Bann gezogen wie TW2 hat mich noch keines der diesjährigen Spiele. Ich würde dem Spiel wirklich noch eine Chance geben, vielleicht packt es dich ja auch noch nach der Einleitung. Am 29.9 kommt übrigens Patch 2.0 mit neuem Schwierigkeitsgrad, Arena, einem neuen Tutorialmodus und mit ein paar kleinen weiteren Verbesserungen.


Damit es nicht OT wird:
Ich sitze immer noch am Shenmue II, in der letzten Woche hatte ich leider nicht sonderlich viel Zeit .


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. September 2011)

Mit KI meine ich ja gar nicht den Schwierigkeitsgrad, sondern eher Aussetzer. Feinde, die sich einfach nur angucken, Soldatengruppen, die sich ineinander verhaken und Feinde, die gegen die Mauer rennen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2011)

Fifa 12 Demo


----------



## Lilrolille (13. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mit KI meine ich ja gar nicht den Schwierigkeitsgrad, sondern eher Aussetzer. Feinde, die sich einfach nur angucken, Soldatengruppen, die sich ineinander verhaken und Feinde, die gegen die Mauer rennen.



Also das konnte ich nach 5 min nicht feststellen  

Ich spiel grad The Baconing, einfach nur genial, wer braucht da schon Diablo 3 


LG, Lilro


----------



## Razyl (13. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> - für den Hardwarehunger recht schwache Grafik



Ich mag The Witcher 2 selbst nicht, aber recht schwache Grafik? Ich weiß ja nicht auf welchen Settings du spielst, aber The Witcher 2 sieht großartig aus, dafür, dass es "nur" DX9 hat. Wahnsinnig dichte Vegetation, scharfe Texturen, tolle Effekte etc.


----------



## Alux (13. September 2011)

Minecraft, ich hab ein großes Tal entdeckt und bau grad ne Festung rein^^


----------



## BlizzLord (13. September 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich mag The Witcher 2 selbst nicht, aber recht schwache Grafik? Ich weiß ja nicht auf welchen Settings du spielst, aber The Witcher 2 sieht großartig aus, dafür, dass es "nur" DX9 hat. Wahnsinnig dichte Vegetation, scharfe Texturen, tolle Effekte etc.



Ich glaub er meint eher die vergleichsdweise hohe Hardware Anforderung im Vergleich zur Grafik.


----------



## Legendary (13. September 2011)

Dead Island!! *__*


----------



## iShock (14. September 2011)

immer noch will o_o


----------



## Tikume (14. September 2011)

Ich spiele aktuell Mafia 2, hatte ich schon vor ner Weile in einem Steam Deal mal gekauft.
Athosphärisch ist das SPiel auf jeden Fall hervorragend, allein die Stadt ist detailliert und wunderschön anzuschauen.


----------



## Davatar (14. September 2011)

Jau Mafia 2 ist echt toll gemacht, nur ein Bisschen kurz leider.


----------



## Laxera (14. September 2011)

mafia? - ne du lass mal, da spiele ich lieber DA:O nochmal durch  (werde das jetzt mal installieren, das flog nämlich bei der letzten system "reinigung" runter - mit allem anderen ^^)

mfg LAX


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. September 2011)

Bis zum 20. kann man übrigens Portal 1 bei Steam gratis laden - ich bin gerade dabei.


----------



## Foxwood (17. September 2011)

Ich spiele zur Zeit : Rift


----------



## orkman (17. September 2011)

League of Legends auf dem lappi und in meiner uniwohnung mit gamer pc : Starcraft 1 mit brood war ...und diablo 2


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (17. September 2011)

Deus Ex - HR

zum zweiten mal, diesmal auf schwierig. Bin hin und weg von dem Game. Grafik ist zwar altbacken, für die heutige Zeit, aber die Story ist der Wahnsinn.


----------



## iShock (19. September 2011)

Torchlight ... bin schon wieder total am süchteln ;_;


----------



## Davatar (19. September 2011)

Ceville:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein nettes kleines Adventure, in dem man "Ceville" spielt, einen Tyrannen, der kurzerhand von seinem Volk enttrohnt wurde und daher versucht, die Herrschaft über sein Land zurück zu gewinnen. Das Einzigartige an diesem Spiel ist, dass man tatsächlich mal den Bösewicht spielt (wobei es noch nen andern Bösewicht im Spiel gibt, aber das werdet Ihr dann schon noch rausfinden). Die Steuerung ist manchmal ein Bisschen hackig, manchmal bricht man aus Versehen nen Dialog ab ohne es zu wollen und bei den Videos muss ich komischerweise immer Alt + Tab drücken, zu Windows und wieder ins Spiel wechseln, damit ich sie sehn kann, aber sonst ist das Spiel recht lustig. Ausserdem ist es vom Schwierigkeitsgrad eher auf Stufe Adventure-Anfänger. Wenn Euch also bisher Monkey Island und Co zu schwer waren, könnt Ihr Euch ja mal an Ceville versuchen, da kommt Ihr bestimmt ohne Lösung durch. Das Spiel gabs letzte Woche für ~3 € auf Steam.


----------



## Konov (19. September 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ceville:
> 
> 
> 
> Ein nettes kleines Adventure, in dem man "Ceville" spielt, einen Tyrannen, der kurzerhand von seinem Volk enttrohnt wurde und daher versucht, die Herrschaft über sein Land zurück zu gewinnen. Das Einzigartige an diesem Spiel ist, dass man tatsächlich mal den Bösewicht spielt (wobei es noch nen andern Bösewicht im Spiel gibt, aber das werdet Ihr dann schon noch rausfinden). Die Steuerung ist manchmal ein Bisschen hackig, manchmal bricht man aus Versehen nen Dialog ab ohne es zu wollen und bei den Videos muss ich komischerweise immer Alt + Tab drücken, zu Windows und wieder ins Spiel wechseln, damit ich sie sehn kann, aber sonst ist das Spiel recht lustig. Ausserdem ist es vom Schwierigkeitsgrad eher auf Stufe Adventure-Anfänger. Wenn Euch also bisher Monkey Island und Co zu schwer waren, könnt Ihr Euch ja mal an Ceville versuchen, da kommt Ihr bestimmt ohne Lösung durch. Das Spiel gabs letzte Woche für ~3 € auf Steam.



Erinnert mich stark an "Haunted", was auch wirklich Spass gemacht hat.
FÜr 3 Euro kannste da natürlich nix falsch machen.


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2011)

Garry's Mod hat mich wieder gepackt, da ja jetzt auch L4D Props funktionieren. 


Btw. Würde ich diesen gerne Thread schnell "missbrauchen" und für einen Bekannten nach einem Spiel fragen.

Er sucht ein Weltraumspiel, das etwa wie Civilization V ist. Wo man ganz ruhig sein Handelsimperium usw. aufbauen kann, und auch mal Kireg führen kann. Nicht so hektisch wie SC II, wo man immer kämpfen und verteidigen muss.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (19. September 2011)

GTA 4 Multiplayer


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. September 2011)

> Der Entwickler Digital Illusions gibt den Starttermin für den offenen Beta-Test des Shooters Battlefield 3 bekannt. Am 29. September 2011 geht es los.


----------



## Zonalar (20. September 2011)

League of Legends macht erstaunlich viel Spass!
Ich spiele ungefähr seit einem Jahr Heroes of Newerth und wechsel seit etwa 6 motane immer wieder zwischen LoL und HoN hin und her.
HoN hat eindeutig bessere und aufwändigere Grafik. Meiner Meinung besitzt es auch mehr Spieltiefe. Allerdings quittiert das Spiel Fehltritte mit schwersten Konsequenzen, die einem manchmal ganz schön zum ragen bringen.

LoL hat ein nettes LvL-System, dass dafür sorgt, das Neulinge auch mit Gleichgesinnten spielen können, ohne gleich überannt zu werden von den Pro-gamern  Das Bezahl-System ist ziemlich erträglich und lässt die Spieler auf 2-4 Helden fokussieren, die sie zu meistern beginnen. Leider muss man im End-game (wenn man lvl 30 ist) schon viele Spiele bewältigen, bis man endlich ne anständige Runenseite (oder 2) zusammenbekommt, um auch was zu reissen.
Dafür, dass es grundsätzlich gratis ist und viele Spielefördernden Hilfsmittel auch mit Ingame-währung kaufen lässt, finde ich es top! Und mal 20 Euro dafür auf den Tisch zu legen ist es auch wert, wenn man mehrere Wochen (oder in meinem Fall Monate) füllen kann.

Hach Dota... das paradebeispiel wie man mit wenig Mitteln viel erreichen kann. Neben Minecraft versteht sich


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (22. September 2011)

Warhammer 40K Space Marine Pc


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. September 2011)

trackmania 2 canyon
Rift 
MW2
und wenn ich grade bock habe Bad company 2


----------



## Konov (22. September 2011)

> Der Entwickler Digital Illusions gibt den Starttermin für den offenen Beta-Test des Shooters Battlefield 3 bekannt. Am 29. September 2011 geht es los.



D.h. nächste Woche kann man schon BF3 spielen ohne Betakey? Das ging jetzt aber schnell.
Scheiße nur dass ich so wenig Zeit hab.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. September 2011)

wo kann man sich den da melden wegen der beta


----------



## Konov (22. September 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> wo kann man sich den da melden wegen der beta



Na wenns ne Open Beta ist musste dich nirgendwo melden sondern einfach den Client saugen am Donnerstag, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. September 2011)

Ihr ladet das alles über Origin.


Hab mal wieder Oblivion installiert, um die Wartezeit auf Skyrim zu verkürzen. Unter 50 Mods geht aber nichts... wahrscheinlich wächst es in den nächsten Tagen wieder auf 250 an. Ich bete, dass es mir nicht die Installation verhaut. ^^


----------



## Davatar (26. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ihr ladet das alles über Origin.
> 
> 
> Hab mal wieder Oblivion installiert, um die Wartezeit auf Skyrim zu verkürzen. Unter 50 Mods geht aber nichts... wahrscheinlich wächst es in den nächsten Tagen wieder auf 250 an. Ich bete, dass es mir nicht die Installation verhaut. ^^


o_O Krass, ich nutze da maximal 10 Mods, wenn überhaupt. Und wirklich "nötig" sind bei mir nur 2 Mods.


----------



## Haxxler (26. September 2011)

Gears of War 3

Verkürzt die Wartezeit auf MW3 doch ungemein. Darüber hinaus einer der besten Shooter dieses Jahr.


----------



## Garthel (26. September 2011)

Wenn ich an die Konsole komme spiel ich Oblivion, als Übergangslösung bis endlich Skyrim erscheint.

Am PC derzeit Star Trek Online, Starcraft 2 oder (als schöne Retroelemente) Dungeon Keeper und Colonization.

Nur die wenigsten Spiele erreichen heutzutage das Spielgefühl von damals. *träum*


----------



## Cyberratchet (27. September 2011)

*StarCraft II [PC]:*
Das Spiel jetzt schon 9 Monate im Schrank stehen, diese Woche habe ich Lust bekommen das Spiel endlich einmal "ernsthaft" anzugehen. Nach ein paar Testspielen (natürlich gegen die KI) habe ich mich für die Protoss entschieden, Zerg sind mir im Early-Game (noch) zu hecktisch und die Terraner gefallen mir vom Spielstil nicht ganz so gut wie die Protoss, obwohl die Ghosts schon recht nett sind ^^. In nächster Zeit werde ich wohl regelmäßig SCII gegen die KI spielen und wenn ich halbwegs i.O. spielen sollte wage ich mich vielleicht mal ins Battle.net, aber auch offline ist es das beste RTS was ich bis jetzt gespielt habe.


----------



## Razyl (27. September 2011)

FIFA 12 für PC


----------



## Wolfmania (27. September 2011)

Garthel schrieb:


> Nur die wenigsten Spiele erreichen heutzutage das Spielgefühl von damals. *träum*



-zustimm-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2011)

FIFA 12.

Weltklasse kann ich vergessen, ich hab vielleicht 30 % Ballbesitz. Hab nun erstmal auf Profi gestellt, da geht es einigermaßen. Trotzdem sehr nice, besonders in der Abwehr wird jeder einzelne Fehler bestraft.


----------



## Geroniax (28. September 2011)

Momentan schwanke ich extrem zwischen Dragon Age Origins und Warhammer Online.

Hin und wieder wenn mir nach einem Shooter ist auch schonmal Black Ops


----------



## Terrascream (28. September 2011)

Bulletstorm, da WoW weiterhin beschissen ist


----------



## BlizzLord (30. September 2011)

Battlefield 3 dachte ich zumindest "You game session has expired..." So ein drecks game wirds halt nicht gekauft wenn EA darauf besteht solch einen bullshit abzuziehen. <.<

Warum nicht einfach das scheiss Spiel starten einloggen Server auswählen und SPIELEN.

NEIN, lieber solch einen Dreck veranstalten.

Bei EA/DICE arbeiten doch echt nur dumme hirntote Idioten. <.<


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 dachte ich zumindest "You game session has expired..." So ein drecks game wirds halt nicht gekauft wenn EA darauf besteht solch einen bullshit abzuziehen. <.<
> 
> Warum nicht einfach das scheiss Spiel starten einloggen Server auswählen und SPIELEN.
> 
> ...



Deswegen nennt sich das Ganze auch "Beta". Die dient nun mal dazu, Serverkapazitäten und Performance zu testen, und nicht um die verzogenen Kinder schon mal gratis zocken zu lassen.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Deswegen nennt sich das Ganze auch "Beta". Die dient nun mal dazu, Serverkapazitäten und Performance zu testen, und nicht um die verzogenen Kinder schon mal gratis zocken zu lassen.



Ich habe nicht gemeckert das ich zocken möchte lediglich das dieser Müll einfach total kompliziert/unnötig ist und überhaupt nicht funktioniert.
Das letzte stück deines geschwaffels ignorier ich einfach mal.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2011)

Es ist doch nur die Beta. Das Ding kommt nächsten Monat raus, kannst nicht so lange warten ? Die Beta ist eh noch verbuggt, ich lass mich lieber überraschen. Und die paar Gameplay-Szenen, die ich bisher gesehen habe, waren genial.


----------



## Dominau (30. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Es ist doch nur die Beta. Das Ding kommt nächsten Monat raus, kannst nicht so lange warten ? Die Beta ist eh noch verbuggt, ich lass mich lieber überraschen. Und die paar Gameplay-Szenen, die ich bisher gesehen habe, waren genial.



Das hat damit nichts zu tun obs Beta ist oder nicht. Das man sich erster über der browser anmelden muss und und und.. ist das nervige. Das wird nach dem Release genauso sein.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. September 2011)

Hab jetzt grad eine Stunde gespielt, ging problemlos. Gab aber ein paar Clipping-Fehler. Ansonsten ist die Performance super, läuft auf Ultra mit stabilen 42-43 FPS.



> Das hat damit nichts zu tun obs Beta ist oder nicht. Das man sich erster über der browser anmelden muss und und und.. ist das nervige. Das wird nach dem Release genauso sein.



Dacht ich zuerst auch, aber jetzt wo ichs ausprobiert hab find ichs nicht übel.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2011)

Jetzt wo ich es sehe finde ich es auch nicht so schlimm. Es macht sogar einiges einfacher, wenn man z.B. mit Freunden in ner Gruppe spielen will, kann man das halt im Browser machen, ohne im Spiel zu sein. Nur finde ich es ein wenig doof, dass man (zumindest jetzt noch) die Einstellungen (Tastatur z.B.) nur Ingame bzw im Match ändern kann, wenn sie das noch ändern bin ich auch damit zufrieden.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. September 2011)

Ja, das mit den Einstellungen nervt. Musste mir immer einen Busch suchen und mich reinlegen, damit ich was ändern konnte.

Toll sind übrigens die blitzenden Waffen in der Sonne. Daran kann man echt gut erkennen, wo Scharfschützen rumliegen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2011)

Ja das schaut wirklich gut aus. Und Sniper werden ja auch angesagt, trotzdem werde ich sie hassen...  Liegend sind sie doch sehr schwer zu sehen, besonders in Büschen (wenn man nicht grade das Scope blitzen sieht).


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. September 2011)

Fifa 12


----------



## Laxera (1. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Garry's Mod hat mich wieder gepackt, da ja jetzt auch L4D Props funktionieren.
> 
> 
> Btw. Würde ich diesen gerne Thread schnell "missbrauchen" und für einen Bekannten nach einem Spiel fragen.
> ...



kein missbrauch 

versuch es mal mit: IMPERIUM GALACTICA II 

mfg LAX
ps: ich klopf (naja wohl eher "zauber" - mage origin halt) mich gerade nochmal durch dragon age: ORIGINS ....danach noch awakening und dann nochmal dragon age II  ^^ (muss sein .....mag bioware games einfach  - kenn kein schlechtes spiel von denen....sicher DA II hätten sie besser machen können, aber es ist immer noch besser als die meisten RPGs, vor allem da bioware - wie so oft - einem auch seinen spielstand aus DA:O und Awakening importieren lässt und man so die resultate von manchen entscheidungen zu sehen bekommt (z.B. SPOILER: was alistair nun macht - man kann ihn ja zum könig machen oder ihn sogar vertreiben, indem man loghain am leben lässt (!) - in einem fall ist er eben könig und taucht sogar mal kurz auf und im anderen fall ist er ein säufer der in der bar im "slum" sitzt...)
pps: und ich spiele LOL so jeden tag 1-2 runden (manchmal auch mehr)....wobei ich in letzter zeit, wenn ich kein team aus lauter leuten von meinem TS-Server habe (gehört halt nem bekannten von mir) sondern mit randoms spiele, immer die letzten idioten kriege, denen man das gehirn gestohlen hat, ich meine auf 2 lanes läuft es toll und auf der letzten wird gefeeded bis zum geht nimmer und dadurch verliert man dann (oder aber: sie pushen net gescheit und dafür kann dann einer von der lane immer frei auf der karte rumrennen, ohne das er jetzt ein "echter" jungler währe....was einfach nur mies ist, vor allem wenn kein miss gesagt/geschrieben wird


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ja, das mit den Einstellungen nervt. Musste mir immer einen Busch suchen und mich reinlegen, damit ich was ändern konnte.
> 
> Toll sind übrigens die blitzenden Waffen in der Sonne. Daran kann man echt gut erkennen, wo Scharfschützen rumliegen.



Stimmt, das hat mir auch gefallen. 

Es ist zwar am Anfang unglaublich schwer, wenn man den Gegner kaum sieht, aber es ist natürlich auch mal eine ganz andere Spielerfahrung.
Echte Soldaten sehen ja auch nicht immer den Feind direkt bunt aufblinken. 

Was ich noch spannend finde, ist die Zerstörung der Umgebung. Ich war z.B. mit einem MG in Stellung und hab auf die Angreifer geschossen, und irgendwer hat eine Granate gegen einen Baum geschmissen. Die fette Birke ist dann direkt vor mir umgefallen und ich musste die Stellung wechseln. Witzig und sowas erlaubt natürlich ungeahnte taktische Möglichkeiten. 
Oder in einer anderen Situation stand ein Gegner oberhalb einer Rolltreppe hinter einer Balustrade und ich hab ne Handgranate hochgeschmissen. Zwar hab ich nicht wirklich getroffen, hab aber nicht schlecht gestaunt als dann plötzlich die Deckung vom Gegner einfach weggesprengt wurde. ^^

Weiß jemand, ob man die Caspian Border Map auch zocken kann? Es sind ja zwei Maps zur Auswahl, ich konnte bisher aber nur Server mit der Metro-Map finden.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Stimmt, das hat mir auch gefallen.
> 
> Es ist zwar am Anfang unglaublich schwer, wenn man den Gegner kaum sieht, aber es ist natürlich auch mal eine ganz andere Spielerfahrung.
> Echte Soldaten sehen ja auch nicht immer den Feind direkt bunt aufblinken.
> ...



Hab bisher leider auch nur Metro gespielt. Finde ich übrigens ein wenig - nunja - krank, dass manche schon Rang 40 sind. Machen die seit dem 27. nichts anderes mehr? Oder waren die in der closed Beta?


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab bisher leider auch nur Metro gespielt. Finde ich übrigens ein wenig - nunja - krank, dass manche schon Rang 40 sind. Machen die seit dem 27. nichts anderes mehr? Oder waren die in der closed Beta?



Ich weiß nicht, aber es gibt sicher Leute die einfach nur das ganze Wochenende durchzocken. ^^


----------



## Reflox (2. Oktober 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> kein missbrauch
> 
> versuch es mal mit: IMPERIUM GALACTICA II
> 
> mfg LAX



Ich danke dir, genau sowas hat er gesucht =)


----------



## Terrascream (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich installier mir grad wieder Risen, hab total Lust drauf =)


----------



## Laxera (3. Oktober 2011)

bitte bitte  (ist eines meiner lieblingsspiele - immer noch - auch wenn es unter win 7 bei mir net vernünftig läuft 

mfg LAX
ps: so ich installier jetzt BioShock II nochmal (brauch nen shooter zum testen meines neuen monitors - und Half Life 2 (mein bevorzugter Test) spinnt....abstürze mit schwarzem bildschirm und so und ich habe keine ahnung wieso...schon alles mögliche neu installiert und ubgedated ....das komische ist ja: ich kann spielen, aber nur für ein paar minuten, dann stürzt das ganze wieder ab.....das mein system es nicht zieht kann nicht sein, das game ist älter als der PC


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Oktober 2011)

Sowas kann manchmal am Grafiktreiber liegen, besonders da Half-Life ja schon was älter ist.
BioShock numero uno läuft bei auch nicht mehr gescheit, Modern Warfare 2 jedoch auf maximalen Details.


----------



## Aswin2009 (3. Oktober 2011)

Risen. seit 2 tagen hab ich dieses spiel. ich hasse es aber ich liebe es auch ^^ es motiviert einen so stark aber wenn du einen fehler machst kannst du nochmal neu anfangen


----------



## Terrascream (4. Oktober 2011)

Dragon Age auf der Xbox, seit dem meine Xbox auf HD läuft, ist es auch spielbar...das war so ein Grafikmatsch vorher...

Aber damn, ist das Spiel fesselnd & geil ...


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2011)

Jop, bin auch wieder mit Dragon Age: Origins dran. Diesmal allerdings als Schurkin und nicht halb so nett wie die Magierin. Und - oh Wunder - ich hab viel, viel, viel mehr Geld als bei meinem Spielstand mit der Magierin. Böse zu sein ist toll.


----------



## Norua (4. Oktober 2011)

Fire emblem: Radiance down

Sobald meine Speicherkarte da ist.....(wusse nicht das man na extra controller und speicherkarte braucht):
Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance

Ich hab echt noch kein Spiel gespielt was auf Normal so scheiße schwer ist.
(wers kennt und vllt. das erste mal gespielt hat weiß vllt. was ich meine)

Mal davon abgesehen das bei den ersten Runden der Gegner fröhlich durch meine Sperre durchmaschiert ist und
den Heiler vermöbelt hat. Oder mich der letzte anwesende Gegner ein Laguz mit einer 1%igen Chance wegcrittet.
 Entweder bin ich einfach zu blöd oder zu blind aber trotzdem finde ichs richtig Klasse weil es genau die Art von Spiel
ist die ich schon immer Spielen wollte.


----------



## Kaldreth (4. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ja, das mit den Einstellungen nervt. Musste mir immer einen Busch suchen und mich reinlegen, damit ich was ändern konnte.
> 
> Toll sind übrigens die blitzenden Waffen in der Sonne. Daran kann man echt gut erkennen, wo Scharfschützen rumliegen.



Hehe nur dass sie immer blitzen auch ohne Sonne! Wenn man unten in der Metro ist und in der dunkelsten Ecke liegt wird man so auch verraten! Ich finde das sollte noch geändert werden! Grds. eine gute Idee sollte aber noch geändert werden!

Hab die Beta nur kurz angespielt um zu gucken wie es auf meinem PC läuft. War viel versprechend aber es müssen auch noch einige Fehler behoben werden!

Zogg jetzt erstmal weiter Rift


----------



## Dominau (5. Oktober 2011)

Gothic 2 mal wieder installiert


----------



## Kamsi (5. Oktober 2011)

atm mal wieder wow ^^

gothic 2 war das letzte gute gothic - teil 3 war ja leider so verbuggt und voller speicherlecks


----------



## BunzLee (5. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir steht derzeit Tropico 4 und Dead Island auf dem Programm. Dann noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten auf dem iPad (Tiny Tower, Inotia 3).


----------



## Konov (5. Oktober 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Hehe nur dass sie immer blitzen auch ohne Sonne! Wenn man unten in der Metro ist und in der dunkelsten Ecke liegt wird man so auch verraten! Ich finde das sollte noch geändert werden! Grds. eine gute Idee sollte aber noch geändert werden!
> 
> Hab die Beta nur kurz angespielt um zu gucken wie es auf meinem PC läuft. War viel versprechend aber es müssen auch noch einige Fehler behoben werden!
> 
> Zogg jetzt erstmal weiter Rift



Um nochmal zum Thema BF3 Beta zurückzukommen:

Was mich überrascht hat, ist, wie flüssig und problemlos das ganze Ding läuft.

Beta-typische Probleme sind bisher komplett ausgeblieben. Obwohl ich nicht die neueste Generation technischer Hardware habe, läuft das Ding bei mir in Full HD und Hohen Details selbst bei der größten Ballerei butterweich. Ständig explodiert irgendwas um einen rum, vorallem unten in der Metro, aber kein Ruckeln spürbar. Und das Spiel startet schneller als viele andere Spiele der Vergangenheit, die ich bereits getestet habe. Es dauert insgesamt keine Minute bis man vom Desktop im Browser landet, connected, das Spiel joint und man mitten im Gefecht steckt.

Das hat mich sehr positiv überrascht und spricht für die saubere Entwicklung des Spiels.

Das mit dem Aufblitzen der Visiere bzw. der Waffen, auch unter Tage, ist in der Tat etwas merkwürdig, es könnte allerdings auch sein, dass es sich dann in der Metro automatisch um die Taschenlampen-Aufsätze handelt, die man sich im Laufe der Zeit freispielen kann. Jedenfalls auf kurze Distanz blenden die Dinger enorm, was ich ziemlich genial finde, weil es den Realismus nochmal unterstreicht.

Von den Crouch-Bugs (die aber rein optischer Natur sind denke ich (?)) mal abgesehen, habe ich selten ein so fehlerfreies Spiel erlebt, das zudem offiziell noch in der Beta steckt.
Vielleicht bin ich durch diverse Free2play Spiele aber auch einfach öfter Bugs gewohnt....


----------



## Terrascream (5. Oktober 2011)

Battleforge !


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube trotzdem nicht, dass ich mir BF 3 sofort kaufen werde, jedenfalls nicht für 50 Euro, wenn knapp zwei Wochen später Skyrim erscheint. Dazu fehlen mir einfach die Verbesserungen. Es sieht nur minimal besser als BC 2 aus und außer den Jets ist nicht wirklich was Neues dabei. Dazu kommt das schon recht nervige Origin. Der Sound ist dagegen bei BC 2 deutlich besser, BF 3 haut mich in der Hinsicht nicht wirklich um. Irgendwie sind mir dafür 50 Euro dann deutlich zu viel.


----------



## Zonalar (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich spiele World of Menschcraft und darf gerade mit meinen Kumpels alle PC's ersetzen in den Büros 
Nadann, ich geh dann wieder Questen.


----------



## Konov (5. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich glaube trotzdem nicht, dass ich mir BF 3 sofort kaufen werde, jedenfalls nicht für 50 Euro, wenn knapp zwei Wochen später Skyrim erscheint. Dazu fehlen mir einfach die Verbesserungen. Es sieht nur minimal besser als BC 2 aus und außer den Jets ist nicht wirklich was Neues dabei. Dazu kommt das schon recht nervige Origin. Der Sound ist dagegen bei BC 2 deutlich besser, BF 3 haut mich in der Hinsicht nicht wirklich um. Irgendwie sind mir dafür 50 Euro dann deutlich zu viel.



Interessant, weil BFBC2 hab ich nie gespielt - insofern ein klarer Vorteil für mich 

Der Sprung von BF2 auf BF3 ist ja recht hoch.
Ob ichs mir hole, weiß ich auch noch nicht genau. In den Herbstferien könnte man ganz gut zocken, aber sonst hab ich halt wenig Zeit, da sollte so eine Investition wohl überlegt sein.

Skyrim ist auch nett, hat mich bis jetzt aber nur bedingt angesprochen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich glaube trotzdem nicht, dass ich mir BF 3 sofort kaufen werde, jedenfalls nicht für 50 Euro, wenn knapp zwei Wochen später Skyrim erscheint. Dazu fehlen mir einfach die Verbesserungen. Es sieht nur minimal besser als BC 2 aus und außer den Jets ist nicht wirklich was Neues dabei. Dazu kommt das schon recht nervige Origin. Der Sound ist dagegen bei BC 2 deutlich besser, BF 3 haut mich in der Hinsicht nicht wirklich um. Irgendwie sind mir dafür 50 Euro dann deutlich zu viel.



Warum sollte es auch komplett neu sein ? Bad Company 2 war schon nah an der Perfektion, und BF3 ist von der Grafik her das Beste, was ich jemals gesehen habe.


----------



## Dominau (5. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gothic 2 war das letzte gute gothic - teil 3 war ja leider so verbuggt und voller speicherlecks



Mit den Fanpatches ist es ganz ok


----------



## Legendary (5. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> atm mal wieder wow ^^
> 
> gothic 2 war das letzte gute gothic - teil 3 war ja leider so verbuggt und voller speicherlecks



Spiel Risen, DAS ist Gothic 3.





Zur Zeit zock ich Mass Effect 2, ist echt lohnenswert. <3


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Spiel Risen, DAS ist Gothic 3.


Also im Vergleich zu Gothic 3 ist Risen ein Witz. Die Story ist sehr, sehr, sehr weit hergeholt. Am Anfang ist das Spiel spitze, spannend, prickelnd, doch kaum ist man aus der Stadt raus gibts kaum mehr Geschichte, die Charaktere sind ziemlich flach, witzige Gimmicks der Vorgänger fehlen, zusätzliche RPG-Elemente für die Stimmung (Krautstampfer und co) gibts kaum mehr, das Kampfsystem ist im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern ein absoluter Witz, vor allem aber das Magie-System und ab dem Zeitpunkt, ab dem man die Ruinen und Höhlen farmen muss, ödet das Spiel einfach nur noch an und man wünscht sich sehnlichst, endlich durch diesen Abschnitt durch zu sein.
Risen ist für sich selbst ein nettes Spiel, aber Gothic 3 war um WELTEN besser als Risen. Aber an Gothic 2 kommen ja beide nicht mal annähernd ran.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Risen ist für sich selbst ein nettes Spiel, aber Gothic 3 war um WELTEN besser als Risen. Aber an Gothic 2 kommen ja beide nicht mal annähernd ran.



100% sign.

Ich fand Risen immer ... naja, mal für zwischendurch ganz in Ordnung, aber es hat mich niemals so gefesselt wie Gothic 3. Klar, letzteres war sehr verbuggt, das Gothic-Feeling war aber trotzdem da. 

Vielleicht sollte sich mal ein gutes Entwicklerstudio (Bethesda ?) das Spiel schnappen und ein wenig aufpeppeln. Dann ohne Bugs und vielleicht schickerer Grafik. Ich glaube das würde sich lohnen  .


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte sich mal ein gutes Entwicklerstudio (Bethesda ?) das Spiel schnappen und ein wenig aufpeppeln. Dann ohne Bugs und vielleicht schickerer Grafik. Ich glaube das würde sich lohnen  .



Warum sollte Bethesda sich die Lizenz eines "altdeutschen" Rollenspiels schnappen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum sollte Bethesda sich die Lizenz eines "altdeutschen" Rollenspiels schnappen?



Das alte Studio kann es natürlich nochmal versuchen, ach warte...

Ich meine nur, ein verbessertes Gothic 3 wäre schon was feines, wer da wo und wie die Lizenz bekommt ist mir Schnuppe.


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das alte Studio kann es natürlich nochmal versuchen, ach warte...
> 
> Ich meine nur, ein verbessertes Gothic 3 wäre schon was feines, wer da wo und wie die Lizenz bekommt ist mir Schnuppe.



Die Lizenz liegt seit Arcania wieder bei Piranha Bytes.


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Oktober 2011)

Im Moment Driver San Francisco

Ein wirklich gelungens Spiel mit klasse Handling und Spielspass. Ganz besonders gut gefallen mir die 140 Lizenzierten Fahrzeuge die mit ausnahme von einigen wenigen genau meinen Geschmack treffen.

Neben der Story und dem super Gameplay, an denen ich nichts auszusetzen habe, gibt es aber auch noch ein paar Verbesserungs Vorschläge.

z.B. sollte die ThrillCam wie in GTA 4 mit separater Taste ausgelöst werden können, da man nicht immer sieht wo die fahrt hingeht und somit das durchdrücken der Kamera Einstellungen etwas umständlich ist. Bei der aussen und innen Ansicht sollte man nicht nur nach links und rechts schwenken können sondern eben auch nach oben und unten. Die zoom Möglichkeit hingegen ist genial.

Zuletzt noch was mich am meisten stört. Bei Verfolgungsjagten mit der Polizei kommt es immer wieder zu Situationen in denen ein Polizeiauto kaputt geht. Dann kommt so eine Aktionsequenz in der man sieht wie das Polizeiauto zerbröselt. Schön und gut nur leider kann ich in genau dieser Sequenz mein Auto nicht mehr steuern und laufe gefahr in eine Mauer zu fahren, da Verfolgungsjagten doch meistens mit hoher Geschwindigkeit ablaufen.


----------



## Littletall (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin immer noch im Metroid-Fieber.

Also spiele ich momentan Metroid Prime auf dem Game Cube (auch wenn die Disc in meiner Wii rotiert). Hat mir bis jetzt die meisten Game Over beschert. Ich kann Egoshooter einfach nicht gut. Dabei ist das nicht mal ein richtiger Ego-Shooter *lach*

Außerdem noch Final Fantasy 5, das GBA-Remake. Bei den vielen Berufen kann man sich gar nicht entscheiden.

Und Mother 3 auf dem Emulator (weil nur in Japan rausgekommen) mit Englisch Übersetzung. Das Spiel werden die meisten hier wohl nicht kennen ^^ Wer Earthbound kennt, dem sagt es vielleicht was. Außerdem hat es ein Charakter daraus in Super Smash Bros. Brawl geschafft.


----------



## painschkes (7. Oktober 2011)

_RAGE auf der PS3 - yay! :-)_


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fuck yeah!


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Oktober 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Und Mother 3 auf dem Emulator (weil nur in Japan rausgekommen) mit Englisch Übersetzung. Das Spiel werden die meisten hier wohl nicht kennen ^^ Wer Earthbound kennt, dem sagt es vielleicht was. Außerdem hat es ein Charakter daraus in Super Smash Bros. Brawl geschafft.


Das müsste Lucas/Lukas sein, oder?


----------



## Littletall (7. Oktober 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das müsste Lucas/Lukas sein, oder?



Bingo!

Ich finds immer noch schade, dass die Spiele es nie nach Europa geschafft haben. Die sind zwar etwas freakig, aber echt fesselnd.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Oktober 2011)

Im Moment nur LoL, da Xerath nochmal richtig bock macht. Warte aber sehnsüchtig auf SWTOR da ich seit Ewigkeiten kein MMORPG gezockt hab und mich richtig drauf freue mal wieder "einzutauchen"


----------



## Nerine (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich zocke Vindictus


----------



## Slayed (8. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (8. Oktober 2011)

Rage - Single und Multiplayer-Kamapgne 

und nebenher bissl LoL


----------



## Razyl (9. Oktober 2011)

FIFA 12 

Und warten auf BF3 Vollversion =)


----------



## Felix^^ (9. Oktober 2011)

Dead Island, Rage ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Oktober 2011)

Weiß jemand, wie man in Fifa 12 ingame in Support your Club kommt? Select geht nämlich nicht.


----------



## Haxxler (9. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir jetzt dann doch endlich mal Undead Nightmare zugelegt und bin begeistert. Für 800 MS Points kann man mal so was von gar nicht meckern. Wer RDR durchgespielt hat und auf Zombies steht, der MUSS das AddOn einfach spielen. Ansonsten halt grad Gears of War 3 bis Arkham City bzw. MW3 kommt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Oktober 2011)

Bin grade im letzen Viertel von RAGE (ID).
(Ach ja bei der Gelegenheit: Doom Doom Doom Doom Doom man darfs ja jetzt sagen Doom Doom  )

Zuerst war ich doch etwas enttäuscht.
Irgendwie habe ich Rage mit meinen beiden Lieblingsshootern Borderland und Dead Island verglichen und da konnte es nicht mitthalten.
Das war aber eher dumm von mir den Rage ist nun mal kein Open World Spiel sondern ein Tunnel Shooter wie Half Life 2 oder Call of Juarez.
Als ich mich damit abgefunden hatte, hat es noch richtig Laune gemacht.
Die Grafik gefällt mir sehr gut auch wenn Farbarmut herrscht. (Id meinte ja das nicht braun der vorherrschende Farton sei sondern organge, da will ich mal nicht streiten). Die Schiessgewehrgefechte sind gut gelungen und durch den einstellbaren Schwierigkeitsgrad ("normal" fürn alten Sack wie mich) ist das Spiel auch bezwingbar.

Wenn aber vorne ID draufsteht klicken bei mir im Kopf doch ein paar Schalter um und die Erwartungshaltung schnellt nach oben und da tut sich das Spiel dann doch schwer.

was ich doof finde:

- der aufgestülpte Bauteil. Tatsächlich brauchen kann man das Zeug quasi für nix (ausser den Schlossknackern) Wenn man EMPs braucht liegen die rum, wenn man Bombenautos braucht liegen die auch rum und der Rest ist nur Gimmick.
- Bin ich ein Shooter oder ein Autorennspiel. Wenn ID sich entschieden hat können sie mir ja mal ne Mail schicken.
- Ich habe das Spiel bis jetzt mit genau 2 Waffen (und den jeweiligen Primärmunitionsarten) gespielt. Die Sniper für Gegner in Deckung und die normale Schrotflinte für alls was auf mich zurennt. (Ok die Doppelläufige nutze ich ab und an bei den Spezialgegnern)
- Tunnelshooter sind halt sone Sache. Bei Rage gibt es eine feste Reihe von Schauplätzen und für die bekommt man immer 2 Aufträge. Einmal rennt man in die eine Richtung durch und bei Auftrag 2 dann in der umgekeherten Richtung. Sehr originell!
Grade in der Totenstadt hätte ich mich gerne mal ein wenig umgeguckt.
- die Wiederspielbarkeit ist eher gering. Blöd bei einem Steam-Spiel dass man nicht weiterverkaufen kann.
- Die Genertypen sind auch überschaubar. Banditen/Soldaten (allerdings immerhin verschieden gekleidet) und Mutanten. Viezeug jeder Art fehlt.

Insgesamt breue ich den Kauf aber nicht, Spaß machts schon und ich hatte die Chance meinen Grafiktreiber mal wieder zu aktualisieren 

Und wenn ich durch bin, zocke ich halt weiter Borderland und Dead Island und freue mich auf Dead Island 2 (haut rein Programmierer)


----------



## Edou (10. Oktober 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt dann doch endlich mal Undead Nightmare zugelegt und bin begeistert. Für 800 MS Points kann man mal so was von gar nicht meckern. Wer RDR durchgespielt hat und auf Zombies steht, der MUSS das AddOn einfach spielen. Ansonsten halt grad Gears of War 3 bis Arkham City bzw. MW3 kommt.



Ohja! RDR ist einfach toll und das Addon...<3...hätte mir gerne mehr Addons für das Spiel gewünscht, es ist einfach zu Episch. 



Spoiler



Ich hab am Ende geheult, 3 mal! habs natürlich 3mal durchgespielt. =)


----------



## Tilbie (10. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich höre Schritte! Sind es meine Eigenen? Ich bleibe stehen. Nein, die kommen nicht von mir. Ich hebe mein Schild und grücke den linken Stick behutsam in Richtung Tür...
Dark Souls ist der geistige Nachfolger von Demon's Souls und spielt sich entsprechend ähnlich. Dennoch gibt es entscheidende Unterschiede: Dark Souls ist im gegensatz zu Demon's Souls Open-World. Anders als noch bei Demon's Souls gibt es keinen Zufluchtsort mehr, die einzige Ruhestätte sind Lagerfeuer, welche über die gesamte Welt verteilt sind. An diesen Lagerfeuer kann man Leben regenerieren, Tränke auffüllen und Level aufsteigen.
Dark Souls bleibt seinem Vorgänger treu, denn leicht ist es nicht. Es gibt kein "Kanonen-(/Schwert-)futter". Jedem Gegner ist mit Respekt zu begegnen, denn der Tot steht an der Tagesordnung. Im falle des ungewollten Ablebens verliert man seine gesammelten Seelen und kehrt zum zuletzt besuchtem Lagerfeuer zurück. Natürlich sind dann auch alle Gegner wider da. (Außer die "Mini-Bosse")
Apropos Seelen: Die brauch man, die sind wichtig! Seelen stellen die Währung im Spiel dar, von ihnen kann man Gegenstände beim Händler erwerben oder sich Level aufstiege kaufen. Für jeden getöteten Gegner bekommt man eine bestimmte Anzahl an Seelen. Wie zuvor erwähnt verliert man bei Bildschirmtod alle seine Seelen und lässt diese in Form eine "Blutlache" zurück. Um sie wieder zu bekommen muss man diese "Blutlache" berühren. Falls man bei diesem Versuch jedoch erneut den Löffel abgibt wird die alte "Blutlache" mit der Neuen überschrieben und die Seelen in der Alten sind für immer verloren.
Es gibt also einen gewissen "Drang" am Leben zu bleiben, welcher wunderbar zur Atmosphäre beiträgt. Wo wir auch schon beim nächsten Thema wären: Die Atmosphäre. Diese ist wie beim Vorgänger überragend! Ich habe noch kein Spiel gesehen welches das Gefühl von Einsamkeit, Verzweiflung und "Angst" so intensiv vermitteln. Alles wirkt aus einem Guss und stimmig.
Alles im allen lässt sich sagen das Dark Souls ein würdiger Nachfolger zu Demon's Souls ist und schon jetzt eines meiner Lieblingsspiele ist.

Nach 2 Stunden spielen ist mein Ersteindruck:
Best. Game. Ever.
(ACHTUNG: Alles in diesem Beitrag geschriebene ist zu 100% meine eigene Meinung und könnte in Sonderfällen von ihrer abweichen.)​


----------



## Rayon (10. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> fullquote​



sollte man teil 1 gespielt haben? also baut teil 2 drauf auf?


----------



## Tilbie (10. Oktober 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> sollte man teil 1 gespielt haben? also baut teil 2 drauf auf?



Nein, wie gesagt ist Dark Souls nur ein geistiger Nachfolger.


----------



## Königmarcus (10. Oktober 2011)

wo wir grad beim thema sind

"Welches Spiel spielt ihr gerade" -> Demon's Souls -- sau schwer, aber bockt tierisch 

und

Battlefield Bad Company 2 (im Multiplayer)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2011)

Zocke kaum noch. Wenn, dann nur Bad Company 2 und Minecraft mit Kumpels.

ME NeeeDZZZ Battlefield 3 :/


----------



## Rayon (10. Oktober 2011)

Ueberleg halt grad ob ich erst Demons Souls kauf oder Dark Souls. wenns nicht drauf aufbaut würd ich Open World + bessere Grafik bevorzugen


----------



## iShock (11. Oktober 2011)

Two Worlds 2 - ganz ok - find die dialoge nur extrem öde :S


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Oktober 2011)

Rage und mal wieder FallOut NewVegas

Rage hat meine Erwartungen komplett erfüllt, macht echt Spaß, super Spiel!


----------



## Laxera (12. Oktober 2011)

dragon age: origins  - diesesmal ein mage durchgang (durch hatte ich es bisher nur 2x komplett....einmal mit nem menschlichen adeligen und einmal mit ner zwergin (auch adelig)....) mit allen DLC die ich dazu habe (auch wenn es mich nervt das es überhaupt sowas wie DLC gibt, muss ich sagen, das Bioware da coole sachen bei hat.....ich sag nur: wardens keep, return to ostagar, stone prisoner (war bei mir beim game dabei *freu*), witch hunt etc. 

mfg LAX
ps: mal sehen ob ich mich danach noch durch awakening zaubere (und dann durch DA2 - auch wenn das game nen haufen fehler hat....aber Bioware hat auch nen haufen sachen eingebaut die mir echt gefallen


----------



## Moronic (13. Oktober 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Rage und mal wieder FallOut NewVegas
> 
> Rage hat meine Erwartungen komplett erfüllt, macht echt Spaß, super Spiel!




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Rage ist wirklich gelungen, wenn auch etwas kurz.


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich spiel zurzeit wiedermal Assassin's Creed Brotherhood. Noch die ganzen Nebenmissionen machen. Zuerst die Templer & Borgia Türme. =)


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. Oktober 2011)

Hab mal wieder das "Bridge Building Game" ausgepackt, macht tierisch Spaß.


Download-Link


----------



## Breakyou (13. Oktober 2011)

Metro 2033..hab echt mehr erwartet. Zum Glück hat es nur 2,50 € gekostet


----------



## orkman (14. Oktober 2011)

Duke Nukem Forever gerade fertig bekommen ... hab 8 stunden fuer das game gebraucht obwohl ueberall im inet steht dass es 18 stunden dauert ... :/
so besonders war das spiel nicht , und es ist eher ein raetsel spiel als ein shooter :/
leider hab ich 50 euronen dafuer gezahlt als es rauskam und jetzt erst die zeit zum spielen gehabt ... haette lieber auf den steam deal fuer 10 euro warten sollen ...50 is es bei weitem net wert


----------



## Saji (14. Oktober 2011)

PS3: Ratchet and Clank - Call for Booty - dafür, dass ich noch nie einen Teil davon gespielt habe, macht's tierisch Spaß!

PC: Darksiders, Lotro (Housing, yay! *_* Gleich mal wieder ins Breeland umgezogen.)


----------



## Rayon (14. Oktober 2011)

Batman: Arkham Asylum vom Arbeitskollegen geliehen, Batman Arkham City Steelbock pre-ordered, genau wie BF3 preordered.

Neben Batman ne gepflegte runde RAGE <3


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> leider hab ich 50 euronen dafuer gezahlt als es rauskam und jetzt erst die zeit zum spielen gehabt ... haette lieber auf den steam deal fuer 10 euro warten sollen ...50 is es bei weitem net wert


Das ist genau das, was ich tue und wenns 2 Jahre dauert


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das ist genau das, was ich tue und wenns 2 Jahre dauert



Kostet die Ladenversion denn inzwischen nicht nur noch 15?


----------



## Dracun (14. Oktober 2011)

MP Modus von Titan Quest mit nem Kumpel ... und es rockt tierisch :-D


----------



## Dominau (14. Oktober 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> MP Modus von Titan Quest mit nem Kumpel ... und es rockt tierisch :-D



Same here 
Für 2,50 kann man da echt nichts sagen.


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2011)

Heute mal wieder die APB Reloaded Beta ausgepackt, nachdem ja angeblich die Cheater alle beseitigt wurden.

Werde mal Feedback geben wie es jetzt so läuft.


----------



## Doofkatze (14. Oktober 2011)

Enemy Territory


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Oktober 2011)

LoL, momentan am liebsten mit Vayne  <3 new skin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2011)

_Hat der Xerath echt ne Pickaxe gekauft?! ._._


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich schätze mal er wollte aufs Gunblade, was ich aber i-wie sehr schwachsinnig finde...
Wenn man schon CC haben will, sollte man einfach Exhaust nehmen


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Oktober 2011)

19-2-12? Mein bestes war bislang 24-0-11.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Oktober 2011)

Das sollte kein "postet eure besten Stats" werden. Ich hatte auch schon 45/2 Spiele -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2011)

Also ich mag ja die 11880.

So Topic...

Ich zocke mal wieder Just Cause 2, die Grafik ist einfach atemberaubend, wenn man wirklich alles auf Maximum hat. Da können sich einige Spiele was abgucken.


----------



## Laxera (15. Oktober 2011)

noch immer dragon age: origins ^^ - und nebenbei, wenn ich lust habe:

half life 2 - episode 1

und (weil ich's noch net durch habe):

Bioshock 2 (hab beim ersten mal spielen mittendrin aufgehört KA warum 

mfg LAX


----------



## Saftschubsenschubser (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab' seit geraumer Zeit den MMOs vorerst den Rücken gekehrt und bin mittlerweile im E-Sport-Fieber. 
Auf dem PC wird derzeit fast ausschließlich Starcraft 2 gezockt!

Auf der Xbox 360 probier ich mich gerade an "Alice - Madness returns", was mich bisher aber nicht so recht überzeugt :-/


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2011)

Forza 4 auf der Box. Tolles Spiel - auch wenn ich mir endlich Konsolen wuensche die anstaendiges AA leisten koennen. Und leider gibt es keinen MX3 :<


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Oktober 2011)

LoL mit Demonblade Trynda 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte die Killstats der anderen^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das sollte kein "postet eure besten Stats" werden. Ich hatte auch schon 45/2 Spiele -.-



jaaaaaaaaa.....


----------



## Saji (16. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> LoL mit Demonblade Trynda
> 
> 
> 
> Man beachte die Killstats der anderen^^



Waren wohl Franzosen...


----------



## iShock (16. Oktober 2011)

Immer noch Two worlds 2 - hab meine Meinung geändert...

Ein etwas holpriger Start - aber ansonsten doch ein sehr solides RPG - überleg mir schon ob ich mir das Addon noch hole..... :S


alleine das spell craftig system ist mal so geil

z.b.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sreKOfb9ZlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Waren wohl Franzosen...



.... wieso Franzosen? :O


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das sollte kein "postet eure besten Stats" werden.



Was soll das dann werden? ^^


----------



## Legendary (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich spiel derzeit mal wieder Gothic 2, diesmal aber erstmalig als Feuermagier.


----------



## Fastfax (16. Oktober 2011)

ich zock derzeit Fifa11, ja ich bin kein großer Fifafanatiker und hab mir nicht sofort das 12er am Releastermin geholt, nebenbei noch Gears of War 3
Am Pc hab ich mal wieder Morrowind ausgepackt und süchtle grad 

btw wenn mich wer auf der xbox adden wil für ne runde Gears3 oda sonst was -> TheDowntown


----------



## Konov (16. Oktober 2011)

Skyrim vorbestellt.... hoffentlich komm ich nicht auf die Idee, das auch zu stornieren, wie BF3.
Habe Lust aufs Schwerter schwingen. ^^


----------



## Tilbie (16. Oktober 2011)

Immernoch: Dark Souls

Das Spiel wird von Tot zu Tot besser


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2011)

_Will auch Tilbie..bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich nicht erstmal mit Demon's Souls anfangen "soll" - damit ich erstmal "drin" bin..aber auf Amazon gibts das nicht mehr? ._.

Hm..._


----------



## Tilbie (16. Oktober 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Will auch Tilbie..bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich nicht erstmal mit Demon's Souls anfangen "soll" - damit ich erstmal "drin" bin..aber auf Amazon gibts das nicht mehr? ._.
> 
> Hm..._


Ich find den Vergleich zwischen Demon's Souls und Dark Souls etwas unpassend. Ausser das Interface, Steuerung und Kampfsystem haben die beiden Spiele nichts gemeinsam.


Demon's Souls als "Vorbereitung" zu sehen klappt bestimmt auch nicht. Ich empfinde Demon's Souls zwar leicher als Dark Souls aber beide Spiele sind sehr schwer.

Letzten Endes sollte man aber beide Spiele gespielt haben - in welcher Reihenfolge is egal.


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2011)

_Hm - alles klar - vergleichen wollte ich sie auch nicht..aber ich find immer einen Nachfolger vor seinem Vorgänger zu spielen..ist irgendwie..blöd.. :-|_


----------



## Tilbie (16. Oktober 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm - alles klar - vergleichen wollte ich sie auch nicht..aber ich find immer einen Nachfolger vor seinem Vorgänger zu spielen..ist irgendwie..blöd.. :-|_



Kann ich verstehen


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2011)

_Hm..aber Demon's Souls gibts auf Amazon irgendwie nicht - zumindest nicht neu..komisch..naja..muss ich mal google bemühen - und je nach Preis - dann bald (zum Topic) : Demon's Souls._


----------



## Rayon (16. Oktober 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..aber Demon's Souls gibts auf Amazon irgendwie nicht - zumindest nicht neu..komisch..naja..muss ich mal google bemühen - und je nach Preis - dann bald (zum Topic) : Demon's Souls._



http://www.amazon.de/Namco-Demons-Souls/dp/B003UOSIC0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318783445&sr=8-1


----------



## painschkes (16. Oktober 2011)

_Steht da nen Preis? Steht da "versand durch"? Du K4cKn00B..... _


----------



## Arosk (16. Oktober 2011)

HOMM III und V ... erst V, dann das Gute


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2011)

MeineKraft


----------



## Rayon (16. Oktober 2011)

eigentlich ja RAGE, was sehr genial ist - gerade im Coop,

aber seitdem ich Arkham Asylum ausgeliehen habe von einem Arbeitskollegen, eigentlich nurnoch Batman. Die Athmosphäre ist so packend. Wenn Arkham City noch geiler wird, dann wird Batman: Arkham City definitiv mein GOTY. Ok, Uncharted 3 bleibt noch abzuwarten :-)


----------



## Haxxler (16. Oktober 2011)

Heute mal wieder Limbo angeworfen und noch mal durchgespielt. Hatte schon vergessen wie schön das Spiel doch ist. Nur der "nicht mehr als 5 Mal sterben"-Erfolg macht mir zu schaffen :/


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2011)

Hab die APB Reloaded Beta mal wieder "aus der Kiste gekramt". Ein paar Details haben sich verändert und man hat das Gefühl, dass weniger Cheater unterwegs sind.
Ansonsten altbewährtes Spielprinzip, hat sich nich viel verändert am "GTA Flair". Macht aber Spass, vorallem für lau...


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Oktober 2011)

Red dead Redemption

 Was soll ich sagen!...als ich so gemütlich durch die Prärie schlenderte und mir überlegte wo ich mein Lager aufstellen sollte, denn es war schon ziemlich dunkel, sprang plötzlich ein Puma aus dem Gebüsch und erlegte meinen Hengst bevor ich reagieren konnte. Ich dachte nur so: &#8222;uh was ist den das?".

 In diesem Moment hab ich 2 dinge begriffen die für das Spiel überlebenswichtig sind: 1. Immer mit geladener Waffe losziehen und 2. Das Spiel ist böse es will dich töten!


----------



## ZAM (17. Oktober 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Red dead Redemption



Eins der wenigen Spiele in den letzten Jahren, dass ich am Stück durchgespielt habe, also ohne Tage- oder gar Wochenlange Pausen dazwischen, weil eben nicht die Motivation wie bei vielen anderen Hypetiteln zwischendurch flöten ging. Ich hab sogar den ganzen, eigentlich eintönigen Jagd- und Häutekrempel gemacht ^^

Ist ein riesen Fehler von Rockstar, dass den PC-Spielern vorzuenthalten, grad der Multiplayer-Modus ist extrem launig und mal ein anderes Setting.


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Oktober 2011)

jep! wenn ich ferien hätte würd ich das auch machen.
da kann man auch so wunderbar viel blödsinn anstellen :-)


----------



## Davatar (17. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist ein riesen Fehler von Rockstar, dass den PC-Spielern vorzuenthalten, grad der Multiplayer-Modus ist extrem launig und mal ein anderes Setting.


Jau, hätts mir schon längst zugelegt, wenns das aufm PC gäb. Ich hab zwar ne PS3, aber Shooter kommen bei mir auf ner Konsole einfach nicht in Frage.


----------



## painschkes (17. Oktober 2011)

_Rage grad durchgespielt - mal schauen für wieviel ich das loswerde..und schauen was ich dafür mitnehme :-)_


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist ein riesen Fehler von Rockstar, dass den PC-Spielern vorzuenthalten, grad der Multiplayer-Modus ist extrem launig und mal ein anderes Setting.



Dafür bringen sie L.A. Noir für den PC. Auch ein grosser Fehler. Ich habe mir wieder ne PS3 mit dem Spiel ausgeliehen. Ich glaube nach der Mission mit der verbluteten Karre ohne Leiche, habe ich es wieder zurückgegeben. Und die meisten die ich nach dem Spiel gefragt habe, waren auch nicht so begeistert davon.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar ne PS3, aber Shooter kommen bei mir auf ner Konsole einfach nicht in Frage.



Vor allem da RDR sau der heftige Shooter ist ._.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dafür bringen sie L.A. Noir für den PC. Auch ein grosser Fehler.



Ha, seh ich anders. Ich freu mich auf L.A. Noire. Habe es bei einem Freund mal antesten können und war richtig begeistert. Mal was anderes =)


----------



## Davatar (17. Oktober 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Vor allem da RDR sau der heftige Shooter ist ._.


Von mir aus "3rd person GTA-Style-NearlyButNotReally-Shooter"... besser? Sag dem wie Du willst, die Steuerung machts trotzdem nicht besser.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Jau, hätts mir schon längst zugelegt, wenns das aufm PC gäb. Ich hab zwar ne PS3, aber Shooter kommen bei mir auf ner Konsole einfach nicht in Frage.



ich bin auch saumässig schlecht in richtigen shootern wie Gears of War 3 oder Modern Warfare 2.
Aber rdr hat gott sei dank den lazy aim mode bei dem man nur ungefähr in die richtige richtung zielen muss und dann werden die gegner automatisch anvisiert.
das erhöht für mich aber den spielspass enorm, da man sich dann umso mehr wie ein 1A revolverheld vorkommt. selbst ohne deadeye zu verwenden.

btw. wer den guten weg einschlägt sollte straftäter fesseln und auf dem pferd zurückbringen und nicht hinter sich her schleifen :-)


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Oktober 2011)

Wer braucht schon RDR!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon RDR!?
> 
> 
> 
> <3



Ich D:

Naja, ich habe mir schon lange überlegt ne GameCube zuzulegen, da hol ich mir bestimmt auch Gun.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. Oktober 2011)

Gun war echt geil, aber nicht besser als RDR


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gestern wieder in einem Schrank gefunden. Hach, wie habe ich das Spiel geliebt.


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon RDR!?
> 
> <3



Gun ist toll und hab ich mir sogar nochmal nachgekauft ^^
Ich bin kein eingefleischter Konsolero (seit der SNES/Mega Drive-Ära mehr*g*), aber RDR ist tatsächlich göttlich.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gun ist toll und hab ich mir sogar nochmal nachgekauft ^^
> Ich bin kein eingefleischter Konsolero (seit der SNES/Mega Drive-Ära mehr*g*), aber RDR ist tatsächlich göttlich.




War auch scherzhaft gemeint, ich hab RDR ja selber verschlungen


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2011)

Undead Nightmare ftw <3


----------



## Haxxler (18. Oktober 2011)

Batman Arkham City. Eigentlich hab ich gar keine Lust auf die Hauptmission. Lieber durch die Stadt fliegen und Blödsinn anstellen ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Oktober 2011)

Kennt ihr in LoL die Regel, dass ein Team, das eigentlich klar dominiert, aber es einfach nicht schafft, den Sack zuzumachen, irgendwann in einen Konter läuft und verliert? Genau das hab ich heut erlebt... waren 50 Minuten lang absolut unterlegen, wollten eigentlich ständig aufgeben. Aber irgendwann wurden wir besser und haben dann doch noch das Spiel gedreht. Diese Spannung und das Gefühl, obwohl man nur einer von 5 ist, aber trotzdem viel bewirken kann, genau das macht LoL aus.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kennt ihr in LoL die Regel, dass ein Team, das eigentlich klar dominiert, aber es einfach nicht schafft, den Sack zuzumachen, irgendwann in einen Konter läuft und verliert? Genau das hab ich heut erlebt... waren 50 Minuten lang absolut unterlegen, wollten eigentlich ständig aufgeben. Aber irgendwann wurden wir besser und haben dann doch noch das Spiel gedreht. Diese Spannung und das Gefühl, obwohl man nur einer von 5 ist, aber trotzdem viel bewirken kann, genau das macht LoL aus.



Der Grund, warum ich lieber LoL als HoN spiele 
Ab 50 Minuten machen es wirklich die AD-Carries aus und es wird immer wichtiger, einfach die Buildings schneller zu killen als die Gegner. Wo man vorher noch in den grossen Teamfights den Gegner ausmanövriert und durchlöchert hat, muss man jetzt im Late-Game (nachdem Gold keine Rolle mehr spielt, weil man alle Items hat), die übelsten Ablenkunsmanöver ausführen, damit sich ein AD-Carry (vorzugsweise) in ihre Base sneaken kann und die Side-Lanes plättet. Aber "mit Abstand" am meisten SPass macht der Ultimative Clash, wo man alle Skills raushaut und man mit allen Mitteln doch noch den Kopf durch die Wand kriegt!

Ich persöhnlich spiele mit Voiliebe Maokai. Am liebsten gehe ich mit Range-AD's auf die Lane und versuch sie zu sitten (und zu ganken, wenn Gegner mal nicht aufpasst). Mein Gold-Farm ist ziemlich Schnuppe. Aber wenn mein Buddy dann 6/0 hat nach 13 Minuten, DANN kann die Party losgehen


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kennt ihr in LoL die Regel, dass ein Team, das eigentlich klar dominiert, aber es einfach nicht schafft, den Sack zuzumachen, irgendwann in einen Konter läuft und verliert? Genau das hab ich heut erlebt... waren 50 Minuten lang absolut unterlegen, wollten eigentlich ständig aufgeben. Aber irgendwann wurden wir besser und haben dann doch noch das Spiel gedreht. Diese Spannung und das Gefühl, obwohl man nur einer von 5 ist, aber trotzdem viel bewirken kann, genau das macht LoL aus.





Was? Spielen wir das selbe Spiel?^^ Ich hasse es an LoL das man als einziger gescheiter Spieler in einem Team nichts reißen kann wenn alle anderen geplättet werden.

Aber ja, ein Fehler und zwei schnelle Carries und schon sitzt man plötzlich wieder vor'm eigenen Nexus.


----------



## ZAM (19. Oktober 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Batman Arkham City. Eigentlich hab ich gar keine Lust auf die Hauptmission. Lieber durch die Stadt fliegen und Blödsinn anstellen ^^



Wenn du vorm Erscheinen der PC-Version spoilerst gibts was mitm Paddel *g*


----------



## Kamsi (19. Oktober 2011)

wie siehts den aus mit catwoman ? wie oft kann man die spielen und erzählt mehr über unsinn ^^


----------



## Glun (19. Oktober 2011)

Mal wieder ne runde Risen am daddeln... das wahre Gothic 4... Sauerei was Jowood aus dem Game gemacht hat..


----------



## Haxxler (19. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie siehts den aus mit catwoman ? wie oft kann man die spielen und erzählt mehr über unsinn ^^





Spoiler



Soweit ich das bisher sehe, kannst du als Catwoman nur Riddler-Herausforderungen machen. Also in einem extra Spielmodus. Da is zwar noch was anderes, aber das wäre ein Spoiler. Bin mir jetzt aber auch nicht sicher, ob das irgendwie mit der Version zusammenhängt.



Bei meiner Version war ein Catwoman DLC dabei, aber es gibt ja zig verschiedene Versionen mit anderen DLCs. Amazon, Saturn, Expert etc. haben ja alle eigene Editionen. Ist irgendwie verwirrend ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (19. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kennt ihr in LoL die Regel, dass ein Team, das eigentlich klar dominiert, aber es einfach nicht schafft, den Sack zuzumachen, irgendwann in einen Konter läuft und verliert? Genau das hab ich heut erlebt... waren 50 Minuten lang absolut unterlegen, wollten eigentlich ständig aufgeben. Aber irgendwann wurden wir besser und haben dann doch noch das Spiel gedreht. Diese Spannung und das Gefühl, obwohl man nur einer von 5 ist, aber trotzdem viel bewirken kann, genau das macht LoL aus.



Jo mir auch schon häufiger passiert. Das gegnerische Team übernimmt sich dann weil sie ja im Vorteil sind und machen nur noch Fehler. Zack hat man alle Punkte und win^^

---------------------

Zur Zeit spiel ich Resi 5 aufm PC im Coop. Aber weil mein Freund nicht immer kann, spiel ich auch manchmal mit dem Bot. 

Meine Güte ist die Dumm. Gib ihr ne Waffe ballert sie nie auf die Köpfe sondern immer schön in den Körper rein. Gib ihr nix und sie läuft mitm Messer rein bis sie stirbt. Gib ihr nen Elektrostab dann läuft sie direkt zum Gegner und macht jeden mit einem Schlag kaputt.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Oktober 2011)

Torchlight


----------



## iShock (20. Oktober 2011)

Hauptsächlich CS:S - dass jedoch auch zum kotzen ist da auf jedem Server die Plugins (sprich Auto-Teambalance, Mapvoting, Rock the Vote und alles sowas ausgefallen sind...)

und mein Lieblingsserver crashed auf jeder 3ten Map und seit heut nachmittag ist da die selbe Map immer und immer wieder x_x....



Naja dafür seit 2 Wochen WoW frei geblieben (nur einmal kurz reingeschaut - aber ist nicht mehr dasselbe :S)


Najo schau ich halt livestreams x_x


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Der Grund, warum ich lieber LoL als HoN spiele



Son Blödsinn. In HoN und DotA werden Fehler viel härter bestraft und daher ist die Schneide zwischen der defensiven und der dominierenden Haltung viel kleiner. Soll heißen das du da viel schneller durch Fehler ausgekontert werden kannst als in LoL.


----------



## Rayon (20. Oktober 2011)

Batman: Arkham Asylum pünktlich zu Arkham City durch. 

Heute dann noch bisserl RAGE bis morgen Batman: Arkham City kommt. Batman ist aber definitiv anwärter auf Game des Jahres für mich, alleine die Athmosphäre in Teul 1


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danach Teil 2


----------



## iShock (22. Oktober 2011)

Beat Hazard... alter falter ist das ein Feuerwerk x_x

Aber laune machts - heute abend wohl mal online ausprobieren


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> danach Teil 2


Geile Spiele! 
Ich geh jetzt zum Sport und spiele dieses Fischfangspiel am Rudergerät - hoho.
Davon abgesehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Oktober 2011)

Orcs must die! ziemlich kruz aber ziemlich spaßig zwischendurch. schwierigkeit der lvl schwankt ein wenig


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

Mal wieder World of Tanks <3


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Oktober 2011)

Anno 2070


----------



## OMGStranger (23. Oktober 2011)

Alice: Madness Returns & Zelda a Link to the Past auf meinem SNES


----------



## Dropz (23. Oktober 2011)

sc2


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Mal wieder World of Tanks <3



Wie isses denn so im Moment?


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie isses denn so im Moment?



Ganz lustig  mein TD macht ordentlich schaden


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ganz lustig  mein TD macht ordentlich schaden





Hatte jetzt mehr ein paar Infos erwartet obs neue Maps oder Spielmodi gibt. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

ja neue maps denke ich mal, weiß ja nicht wann du das letzte mal gespielt hast  von nem neues Spielmodi wüsste ich nix


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ja neue maps denke ich mal, weiß ja nicht wann du das letzte mal gespielt hast  von nem neues Spielmodi wüsste ich nix



Weiß nicht genau, hatte glaub vor 1-2 Monaten oder länger mal reingeschaut, da gabs schon 2-3 neue Maps aber immer noch derselbe Spielmodi-Einheitsbrei.
Glaub ein neuer Modus würde mich reizen mal wieder reinzuschauen.


----------



## Tikume (23. Oktober 2011)

Dungeon Defenders im Multiplayer ist gerade sehr lustig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

uii ist das f2p?


----------



## Tikume (23. Oktober 2011)

Nein das kostet 12 EUR auf Steam 

Für Andorid ist es interessanterweise umsonst, sieht auch supr aus aber ist meiner Ansiocht nach nicht so das handy Ding. Vielleicht eher dann für Tablets.
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.trendy.ddapp&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS50cmVuZHkuZGRhcHAiXQ..


----------



## Davatar (24. Oktober 2011)

Konnte mich am Wochenende doch noch dazuringen, endlich mal Borderlands fertig zu spielen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Fazit: Das Spiel fängt fantastisch an, mit einem meiner Meinung nach einzigartigen Spielprinzip in einem Shooter und...bringt den Spieler nach den ersten 2-3 Stunden in einen Wach-Koma-Zustand. Im Grunde genommen gibts 3 verschiedene Gegner-Typen (mit kleineren Variationen). Das Spiel besteht hauptsächlich daraus, auf Köpfe zu zielen, weil die Gegner an allen anderen Stellen dermassen stark gepanzert sind, dass es einfach nichts bringt, woanders hinzuschiessen. Sämtliche Waffen sind einfach nur überflüssig, abgesehn vom Scharfschützen-Gewehr. Das Scharfschützen-Gewehr ist dermassen IMBA (den Ausdruck hab ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gebraucht ^^), dass man die andern Waffen eigentlich nur mitnimmt, um sie später wieder zu verkaufen. Klar, am Anfang des Spiels hat man nur Gammel-Waffen, ist um jede Waffe froh, die ein kleines Spürchen besser ist, als die aktuelle und trifft mit nem Scharfschützen-Gewehr mangels fehlendem Skill (nicht Spieler-Skill, sondern ingame-Skill) sowieso nichts. Aber sobald man das Scharfschützen-Gewehr auf Skill 3 gebracht hat, nimmt man nix Anderes mehr zur Hand. Darin liegt dann auch genau das Problem: Sobald die Munition dieser Waffe durch ist und man keine Möglichkeit hat, welche nachzukaufen (kommt je nach Karte durchaus öfter vor), muss man die Schrott-Waffen zur Hilfe nehmen, die, allesamt Mist sind (naja von den Pistolen mit Zoom abgesehn, die sind eh halbe Scharfschützen-Gewehre). So hat man schlussendlich einfach von jedem Waffentyp eine dabei, damit man sich noch irgendwie wehren kann, wenn man mal keine Munition mehr fürs Scharfschützen-Gewehr hat.
Dann das Level-System. Eigentlich ist das Level-System ja etwas Nettes. Vor allem im späteren Spiel sind die Fähigkeiten, die man dadurch gewinnt fantastisch. Nur ist der Witz an der ganzen Sache der, dass wenn man in einem Gebiet mit gleich hohen oder höheren Gegnern ist, man praktisch Null Chance hat. Ist man den Gegnern aber auch nur einen einzigen Level überlegen, fallen die wie die Fliegen. Das Balancing fehlt beim Level-System komplett. So ist man irgendwann um Level 20 rum im Spiel an dem Punkt angelangt, an dem man den Gegnern 3-4 Level überlegen und somit praktisch unbesiegbar ist. Die einzigen schweren Gegner sind die Bosse. Aber auch bei denen ists genau gleich: Entweder sind sie so stark dass man sie nur besiegen kann, wenn man spielerische Schwächen ausnutzt (Boss feststecken lassen oder ihn von nem Punkt aus beschiessen, an dem er nicht zurückschiessen kann) oder aber man ist ihnen dermassen überlegen, dass man nicht mal gross merkt, dass es Bosse sind. Auch hier wieder eindeutig die Schwäche des unausgeglichenen Level-Systems.
Dann die Story. Also mal im Ernst, ich hab ja schon viel Mist in nem Shooter erlebt, aber mir ist jeder Shooter tausend mal lieber, der gar keine Story hat, als wenn sie so schwach ist wie die in Borderlands. Die Story in Borderlands kann nämlich in einem einzigen Satz erzählt werden: Finde alle Schlüsselteile für die Tür eines Alien-Relikts und...


Spoiler



...finde am Ende raus, dass man mit dem Schlüssel nichts weiter tun kann, ausser den Alien-Endgegner zu beschwören, den man dann umnieten muss.


Der Endgegner ist auch so ein Witz. Dieser ist praktisch unbesiegbar und man stirbt tonnenweise, ABER: nur so lange, bis man seine Schwachstelle gefunden hat. Sobald man weiss wie diese funktioniert ist man hinter einem Stein unbesiegbar und muss sich nicht mal mehr bewegen (ausser mal kurz wenn er den Laser-Strahl abschiesst, was ca 3 Sekunden sind).
Zuletzt noch die Waffen als Random-Drops: So etwas Schwachsinniges hab ich noch nie in nem Shooter erlebt. Entweder man hat nur völlige Müll-Waffen, mit denen man praktisch nichts ausrichten kann (es sei denn, man ist 3-4 Level über dem Gegner) oder aber man hat nur Killer-Waffen, die mit 1-2 Schuss jeden Gegner umholzen. Dazu kommt noch, dass 3/4 der Munition, die droppt für alle anderen Waffen sind, ausser für die, mit der man gerade keine Max-Mun hat (wobei das ja eigentlich eh immer nur das Scharfschützen-Gewehr ist)...

Das Spiel ist einfach nur monoton und auch die tolle Grafik oder das gut angedachte, aber mies umgesetzte Level-System kann das nicht wieder gut machen. Es ist einfach schlecht. Bäh!


Wird Zeit, um Magicka weiter zu spielen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DAS ist nämlich mal ein Spiel mit abwechslungsreichen Aufgaben.


----------



## Tilbie (24. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hatt ich letzte Woche bei meiner Oma das erste mal gespielt *schäm*. Man is das Spiel gut! Muss ich unbedingt auch noch durchspielen. Jetzt is aber erst mal Dark Souls dran.


@Davatar: Ich hatte nicht die motivation es druchzuspielen. Hatte schon nach den ersten 5 - 6 Stunden keine lust mehr. Aber endlich mal jemand der das Spiel auch doof fand.


----------



## Tikume (24. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, um Magicka weiter zu spielen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magicka ist geil, aber man sollte es auf jeden Fall im Mehrspieler zocken


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sämtliche Waffen sind einfach nur überflüssig, abgesehn vom Scharfschützen-Gewehr. Das Scharfschützen-Gewehr ist dermassen IMBA (den Ausdruck hab ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gebraucht ^^), dass man die andern Waffen eigentlich nur mitnimmt, um sie später wieder zu verkaufen



Also dazu kann ich nur sagen: Was für ein Unsinn!
Erzähl mir mal welchen Char du gespielt und wie du ihn geskilled hast. Sniper auf mehr Scharfschützenschaden richtig?
Da ist es doch völlig logisch dass das Scharfschützengewehr verhältnismäßig mehr Schaden macht als die anderen Waffen. Das ist ironischerweise der Witz eines Klassen- und Skillsystems



> Die einzigen schweren Gegner sind die Bosse. Aber auch bei denen ists genau gleich: Entweder sind sie so stark dass man sie nur besiegen kann, wenn man spielerische Schwächen ausnutzt (Boss feststecken lassen oder ihn von nem Punkt aus beschiessen, an dem er nicht zurückschiessen kann) oder aber man ist ihnen dermassen überlegen, dass man nicht mal gross merkt, dass es Bosse sind. Auch hier wieder eindeutig die Schwäche des unausgeglichenen Level-Systems.



Dann denk jetzt mal ganz scharf nach warum dir manche Bosse so ungschlagbar vorkommen, wenn man nur auf sein Sniper fixiert ist. Bei manchen Gegner hat man nunmal keine Zeit ewig zu zielen und da ist man mit einem relativ treffsicheren Sturmgewehr nunmal besser beraten. Und bei mörderisch großen Skags die ständig auf einen zurasen scheint mir ein Sniper auch eher unangebracht.



> Der Endgegner ist auch so ein Witz. Dieser ist praktisch unbesiegbar und man stirbt tonnenweise, ABER: nur so lange, bis man seine Schwachstelle gefunden hat. Sobald man weiss wie diese funktioniert ist man hinter einem Stein unbesiegbar und muss sich nicht mal mehr bewegen (ausser mal kurz wenn er den Laser-Strahl abschiesst, was ca 3 Sekunden sind).



Ähm wär ja auch ätzend wenn man den Endboss einfach so umpusten könnte oder? Was du hier beschreibst ist doch fast in jedem Rollenspiel ein gängiges Prinzip. Ein Gegner scheint übermächtig, aber nach einigen Versuchen entdeckt man eine Schwachstelle und auf einmal ist der Boss garnicht mehr so furchterrend.
PS: Grade bei dem Laserstrahl sollte man hinter den Säulen stehenbleiben.



> Zuletzt noch die Waffen als Random-Drops: So etwas Schwachsinniges hab ich noch nie in nem Shooter erlebt. Entweder man hat nur völlige Müll-Waffen, mit denen man praktisch nichts ausrichten kann (es sei denn, man ist 3-4 Level über dem Gegner) oder aber man hat nur Killer-Waffen, die mit 1-2 Schuss jeden Gegner umholzen. Dazu kommt noch, dass 3/4 der Munition, die droppt für alle anderen Waffen sind, ausser für die, mit der man gerade keine Max-Mun hat (wobei das ja eigentlich eh immer nur das Scharfschützen-Gewehr ist)...



Grade das ist doch einer der besten Teile am Spiel. Über 1000 Waffen mit ihren eigenen herstellerspezifischen Merkmalen. Und das ein Großteil der Waffen schrott sind, ist auch nur logisch. Es kann ja nicht jede Waffe des Spiels "imba" sein. Und manche der scheinbar nutzlosen Waffen entfalten auch erst mit einer anderen Skillung oder einem anderen Char ihr volles Potenzial.
Und natürlich haben die Entwickler es extra so eingerichtet das du bloß nicht die Munition bekommst, die du gerade brauchst...selektive Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Davatar (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mit dem Soldaten gespielt, also dem mit dem Türmchen. Und "quasi unbesiegbar" ist sind nur der erste Boss (vor allem, da dort der Skill-Level in der Regel noch zu niedrig ist) und irgendwo zwischendrin noch mal einer (leider erinner ich mich nicht mehr dran, welcher genau es war). Ausserdem ist man irgendwann im Spiel soweit, dass man mit dem Scharfschützengewehr nicht mal mehr zielen muss, sondern auch auf grob geschätzt 10 Metern Entfernung noch kritische Headshots macht und das sogar während dem strafen und das ist jetzt echt witzlos. Das erinnert mich an frühere Counter Strike-Zeiten, in denen man mit dem Scharfschützengewehr während dem laufen lauter Headshots verpasst hat.

Das Spiel ist garantiert KEIN Rollenspiel, denn ein Rollenspiel hat ne halbwegs vernünftige Handlung und eine solche hat Borderlands nicht.

Übrigens hab ich nie geschrieben, ich hätte nur das Scharfschützen-Gewehr gespielt. Auch andere Waffen-Skills waren zum Schluss ähnlich hoch wie das Scharfschützen-Gewehr. Trotzdem waren die Waffen im Vergleich unbrauchbar.

Und die andern Charaktere hab ich auch mal ne Weile angespielt, hatte schlussendlich die selben Erfahrungen wie beim Soldaten.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> der erste Boss



Wo genau ist denn für dich der erste Boss?



> Ausserdem ist man irgendwann im Spiel soweit, dass man mit dem Scharfschützengewehr nicht mal mehr zielen muss, sondern auch auf grob geschätzt 10 Metern Entfernung noch kritische Headshots macht und das sogar während dem strafen und das ist jetzt echt witzlos. Das erinnert mich an frühere Counter Strike-Zeiten, in denen man mit dem Scharfschützengewehr während dem laufen lauter Headshots verpasst hat.



Dann bist du als Kind des Glücks gesegnet oder du hast nur Scharfschützengewehre mit einer Präzision von über 98.5 aufgesammelt. (Die im übrigen relativ selten sind)
Um den roten Punkt in der Mitte gibt es einen weiteren roten Kreis und innerhalb dieses Kreises kann der Schuss überall hingehen.
Soll heissen wenn du eig. daneben zielst und trotzdem triffst, hast du Glück gehabt.



> Das Spiel ist garantiert KEIN Rollenspiel, denn ein Rollenspiel hat ne halbwegs vernünftige Handlung und eine solche hat Borderlands nicht.



Mal abgesehen vom Ende war die Handlung völlig in Ordnung. Wenns nach dem Kriterium geht dürfte man so einige Spiele nicht als Rollenspiele bezeichnen.
Außerdem halte ich es doch für sehr unsinnig ein Rollenspiel nur an der Handlung fest zu machen. Natürlich bleibt Borderlands "nur" ein Shooter mit Rollenspielelementen, aber diese kann man dem Spiel auch nicht einfach absprechen nur weil dich das Ende enttäuscht hat.



> Übrigens hab ich nie geschrieben, ich hätte nur das Scharfschützen-Gewehr gespielt. Auch andere Waffen-Skills waren zum Schluss ähnlich hoch wie das Scharfschützen-Gewehr. Trotzdem waren die Waffen im Vergleich unbrauchbar.
> 
> Und die andern Charaktere hab ich auch mal ne Weile angespielt, hatte schlussendlich die selben Erfahrungen wie beim Soldaten.



Es würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren wie du zu dieser Annahme gelangst. Grade als Sodalt kann man sein Sturmgewehr und die Schrotflinte so vortrefflich aufbessern.
Diese Einsicht könnte höchstens aus deiner Spielweise resultieren. 100m vor dem eigentlichen Ziel hinhocken und Nahkampf vermeiden.
Wenn du das als Sniperspieler schreiben würdest könnte ich deine Sichtweise ja noch nachvollziehen (vor allem da am Ende auch noch der Schild der Gegner ignoriert wird), aber als Soldat ist das einfach Unsinn.


----------



## Davatar (24. Oktober 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Wo genau ist denn für dich der erste Boss?


Ich weiss nicht wie er heisst, aber er ist in soner kleinen Minimap, in der man am Ende von ner Art Mini-Brücke runterspringt, bei der man dann nicht mehr hoch kommt. Der Typ hat 2 Hunde dabei.



> Dann bist du als Kind des Glücks gesegnet oder du hast nur Scharfschützengewehre mit einer Präzision von über 98.5 aufgesammelt. (Die im übrigen relativ selten sind)
> Um den roten Punkt in der Mitte gibt es einen weiteren roten Kreis und innerhalb dieses Kreises kann der Schuss überall hingehen.
> Soll heissen wenn du eig. daneben zielst und trotzdem triffst, hast du Glück gehabt.


Man findet doch einige Scharfschützengewehre mit ner Trefferquot von >85% und zusammen mit nem Skill von >3 trifft man eigentlich schon fast alles recht gut und sehr oft auch kritisch. Je höher dann der Skill und besser die Waffe, desto "imbaer" dann das Ganze.



> Mal abgesehen vom Ende war die Handlung völlig in Ordnung. Wenns nach dem Kriterium geht dürfte man so einige Spiele nicht als Rollenspiele bezeichnen.
> Außerdem halte ich es doch für sehr unsinnig ein Rollenspiel nur an der Handlung fest zu machen. Natürlich bleibt Borderlands "nur" ein Shooter mit Rollenspielelementen, aber diese kann man dem Spiel auch nicht einfach absprechen nur weil dich das Ende enttäuscht hat.


Also wenn überhaupt, dann war ja die einzige wirkliche Handlung im Spiel gerade das Ende, bzw von dem Zeitpunkt der Gefangenname von Tannis an bis zum Zerstörer. Vorher gabs nun echt keine Handlung. Das fand ich ja sogar halbwegs ansprechend, aber das hätte man viel besser ins ganze Spiel integrieren können.



> Es würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren wie du zu dieser Annahme gelangst. Grade als Sodalt kann man sein Sturmgewehr und die Schrotflinte so vortrefflich aufbessern.
> Diese Einsicht könnte höchstens aus deiner Spielweise resultieren. 100m vor dem eigentlichen Ziel hinhocken und Nahkampf vermeiden.
> Wenn du das als Sniperspieler schreiben würdest könnte ich deine Sichtweise ja noch nachvollziehen (vor allem da am Ende auch noch der Schild der Gegner ignoriert wird), aber als Soldat ist das einfach Unsinn.


Die meisten Schrotflinten, die man findet machen entweder kaum Schaden oder haben eine dermassen hohe Streuung, dass man selbst in allernächster Nähe daneben schiesst. Da hilft auch ein hoher Skill nur mässig weiter. Das Sturmgewehr ist nett, aber auch das ist im späteren Spiel kaum mehr zu gebrauchen, bzw halt nur als Zweitwaffe.


----------



## Valdrasiala (24. Oktober 2011)

Dungeon Defenders 


Tikume, kannst Dich ja mal melden, wenn Du Bock hast ne Runde zu spielen, ich versuche immer mit Leuten zu spielen, die ich mehr oder weniger kenne.


----------



## orkman (24. Oktober 2011)

Warhammer 40 k space marine wird heut abend angefangen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wie er heisst, aber er ist in soner kleinen Minimap, in der man am Ende von ner Art Mini-Brücke runterspringt, bei der man dann nicht mehr hoch kommt. Der Typ hat 2 Hunde dabei.


Nine-Toes
Nimm dir eine MP, Schrotflinte oder ein Sturmgewehr und halt drauf. Boss Ende.
Vllt. noch den Turm stellen um die Skags abzulenken. Also da gab es bedeutend schwerere Bosse



> Man findet doch einige Scharfschützengewehre mit ner Trefferquot von >85% und zusammen mit nem Skill von >3 trifft man eigentlich schon fast alles recht gut und sehr oft auch kritisch. Je höher dann der Skill und besser die Waffe, desto "imbaer" dann das Ganze.



85% sind für ein Scharfschützengewehr mies. Auf hohe Entfernung triffste damit nur mit viel Glück den Kopf und wenn du dann so nah rangehst das ein Kopfschuss relativ wahrscheinlich wäre, kannste auch direkt ne Schrotflinte nehmen



> Also wenn überhaupt, dann war ja die einzige wirkliche Handlung im Spiel gerade das Ende, bzw von dem Zeitpunkt der Gefangenname von Tannis an bis zum Zerstörer. Vorher gabs nun echt keine Handlung. Das fand ich ja sogar halbwegs ansprechend, aber das hätte man viel besser ins ganze Spiel integrieren können.



Also ich finde das es eig. einen relativ gelungenen Aufbau der Geschehnisse gab. Am Anfang schlägt man sich noch mit den Skag- und Banditenproblemen der Bewohner rum und nachher geht es schon eher in die Richtung das man ganze Städte von Banditen und Lance Soldaten säubert (Jacob- Janistown, Old Haven)
Aber wie schon gesagt, die Story ist wirklich nicht die Stärke des Spiels



> Die meisten Schrotflinten, die man findet machen entweder kaum Schaden oder haben eine dermassen hohe Streuung, dass man selbst in allernächster Nähe daneben schiesst. Da hilft auch ein hoher Skill nur mässig weiter. Das Sturmgewehr ist nett, aber auch das ist im späteren Spiel kaum mehr zu gebrauchen, bzw halt nur als Zweitwaffe.



Der Schaden der Schrotflinte ist nunmal so niedrig da meistens 7-11 Projektile aufeinmal abgefeuert werden.
Ich hab mit meinem Soldaten eine Schrotflinte mit 147 x 7 Schaden gefunden und zusammen mit dem Soldatenskill Scattershot (+15% DMG -25% Streuung) macht das Ding einfach Exorbitanten Schaden


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Dungeon Defenders
> 
> 
> Tikume, kannst Dich ja mal melden, wenn Du Bock hast ne Runde zu spielen, ich versuche immer mit Leuten zu spielen, die ich mehr oder weniger kenne.



Falls Interesse besteht: Ich habe es auch.


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Oktober 2011)

Hab grad was absolut super erfreuliches auf einer GTA platform gesehen.

Anscheinen gibts am 2.11.11 einen ersten trailer zu GTA V (5).

Ich hoffe das wird so gross wie San Andreas mit der grafik von GTA4 und einer anständigen engine für einen lagg und absturzfreien spielspass :-)


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield 3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Battlefield 3



Wie das ?!


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie das ?!



Wieso sollte es nicht gehen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2011)

Weil ich heute beim Händler war und die es erst am 27. raus geben ? 

Oder Amazon ? So wie ich das mitbekommen habe wurde das aber erst gestern losgeschickt, also solange man keinen Express-Versand hat... ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Weil ich heute beim Händler war und die es erst am 27. raus geben ?
> 
> Oder Amazon ? So wie ich das mitbekommen habe wurde das aber erst gestern losgeschickt, also solange man keinen Express-Versand hat... ^^



Digitale Versionen? o.O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2011)

O.o


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie das ?!



Es wurde gestern abgeschickt und dann habe ich es halt gestartet. 

Edit: Wohne in der Schweiz und es wurde von wog.ch abgeschickt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2011)

Endlich ne Antwort. Gut, ich wusste net dass sie es schon vor dem Release losschicken.

Schweiz... mh  ok  Ich dackel morgen nochmal zu Gamestop und bettel den Verkäufer an. ^^


----------



## orkman (25. Oktober 2011)

hmm meine bf3 version soll anscheinend morgen von amazon.de weggeschickt werden mit 1 mal batman arkham city fuer die xbox und 1 mal fuer die ps3 ... die ps3 version is fuer mein bro ... hoffe ich kriegs dann am freitag da es bei uns normalerweise 3 tage nimmt bevor es in Luxemburg ist -.- ... fuer die 30 min ueber die grenze brauchen sie leider 2 tage mehr als fuer deutschland da das ganze noch durch unsere post muss etc...kompletter schwachsinn


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Endlich ne Antwort. Gut, ich wusste net dass sie es schon vor dem Release losschicken.



Was ist an digitale Version keine Antwort? 

Ich hab meine Version seit gut ner woche und Spiele es seit gestern  Korea sei dank


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2011)

Dann sach das doch, ich kann auch sagen ich habs als DVD, ist gestern vom Laster gefallen


----------



## Tikume (25. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Dungeon Defenders
> 
> 
> Tikume, kannst Dich ja mal melden, wenn Du Bock hast ne Runde zu spielen, ich versuche immer mit Leuten zu spielen, die ich mehr oder weniger kenne.



Über die Steam Friendlist kann man jederzeit einem Spiel joinen 

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197998133210


----------



## Tilbie (25. Oktober 2011)

Dark Souls und mit nem Freund Demon's Souls. Bockt ultra!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

Gleich Battlefield 3. Wieso mosert ihr eigentlich so gegen Origin ? Ich finds klasse.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

Derzeit Shakes und Fidget Browsergame (Lahmer Pc hier -_-) und bald auf meinem Laptop nach Monaten wieder Wow *hoooray*


----------



## Dracun (26. Oktober 2011)

Ach Sh1k4ri .. könnt mich ja jetzt irren .. aber vielleicht deswegen?
Gamestar Analyse der EULA von Origin
Wie gesagt könnt mich ja jetzt auch irren


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dann sach das doch, ich kann auch sagen ich habs als DVD, ist gestern vom Laster gefallen



Meine Version ist ja nicht illegal. 

In UK für ~35 Pfund bestellt und dann halt aktiviert. Da in Korea das Spiel früher veröffentlicht wurde...

Und es ist schon sehr, sehr, sehr gut. Auch wenn die Kampagne nicht ganz so überragend ist: Sie ist glaubhafter inszeniert, als die eines Konkurrenzproduktes.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch die reinste Ver'rsche oder ? Es gibt 2 Optionen. Entweder man gibt EA freiwillig seine Daten oder man spielt es halt gar nicht. 

Hätte ich das gewusst...


----------



## Konov (26. Oktober 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ach Sh1k4ri .. könnt mich ja jetzt irren .. aber vielleicht deswegen?
> Gamestar Analyse der EULA von Origin
> Wie gesagt könnt mich ja jetzt auch irren



rofl!

Ich musste hart lachen und bin irgendwie froh, dass ich BF3 doch nicht gekauft habe.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich habs jetzt schon installiert... -.-

Toll, dieser Artikel hat mir komplett die Lust und die Vorfreude genommen, und ich kann es ihm noch nicht mal verübeln. Was für hinterhältige Säcke da arbeiten müssen... unglaublich.

BTW: Mass Effect 3 wird dann auch keiner zocken können.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich habs jetzt schon installiert... -.-
> 
> Toll, dieser Artikel hat mir komplett die Lust und die Vorfreude genommen, und ich kann es ihm noch nicht mal verübeln. Was für hinterhältige Säcke da arbeiten müssen... unglaublich.
> 
> BTW: Mass Effect 3 wird dann auch keiner zocken können.



Im Grunde musst du es ja nur Dracun verübeln


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

naja eula hört sich an wie die von blizzard nur das world of warcraft nen reines onlinespiel war ^^

bzw origin wurde wie ubisoft drm und steam schon längst jailbreaked ^^


----------



## Dracun (26. Oktober 2011)

hehe
*diabolisches lachen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> naja eula hört sich an wie die von blizzard nur das world of warcraft nen reines onlinespiel war ^^



Der grösste Witz an der World of Warcraft Eula ist ja immernoch dass man 18 sein muss um zu Spielen...ich bin 17 und hab mein echtes Alter angegeben D:


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

es gibt niemand der das prüft ^^


aber sobald sie es merken haben sie das recht deinen account zu beenden ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> hehe
> *diabolisches lachen*
> 
> 
> ...



DU kommst auf meine Igno 

Nein Spaß, bin recht dankbar für den Artikel. Buffed hätte den auch mal verlinken müssen, aber naja.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nein Spaß, bin recht dankbar für den Artikel. Buffed hätte den auch mal verlinken müssen, aber naja.



Mit vielen "Neuigkeiten" bei buffed habe ich manchmal das Gefühl dass die die Nachrichten per Pferdepost bekommen und nicht per Internet


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

buffed.de gehört zu Computec Media und Gamestar zu IDG Entertainment Media beide sind konkurrenten die verlinken nur innerhalb ihrer tochterunternehmen aber nie bei der konkurenz

das wär ja so als würde wow szene bei blizzard in den wow news drinne stehen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

Naja selbst bei der Gamestar war es kein Hauptartikel, kein Wunder. Auf so gut wie jeder Seite findet man Werbung zu BF3, kommt dann sicherlich nicht gut an, wenn man nen Negativen Artikel veröffentlicht.

Wenn Origin Fotos etc. ausspäht, könnte man das nicht irgendwie verhindern ? Mit nem Programm oder Passwort ?


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Naja, ich finds ja selber nicht ok,
doch man hat einfach nur die Wahl zwischen spielen,
oder nicht spielen...
Bei manchen Spielen, kann mans sich noch überlegen,
doch bei BF3 z.B.,
kann mich leider, Sowas auch nicht abhalten... /:


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

origin fotos auspäht ?


ich denk eher origin scannt nach weiteren ea spielen, schaut in dxdiag was du für ne hardware hast und schaut viele noch in deinem arbeitspeicher nach ob du ne cheat/crack software geladen hast


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> origin fotos auspäht ?
> 
> 
> ich denk eher origin scannt nach weiteren ea spielen, schaut in dxdiag was du für ne hardware hast und schaut viele noch in deinem arbeitspeicher nach ob du ne cheat/crack software geladen hast



Das wiederum,
wäre mir dann völlig egal...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

Das weiß man eben nicht. Hab mir die Kommis bei Gamestar durchgelesen und da wird halt auch von Fotos und anderen Daten gesprochen (obwohl da auch sehr viele Hater und "Hysteriker" sind ^^)

Gegen Hardware und Cheat/Cracksoftware hätte ich ja nix. Aber das riecht trotzdem nach Spysoftware


----------



## Düstermond (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich warte erstmal ab. Die PC-Profis werden früher oder später genau herausfinden was Origins wann, weshalb und wieoft scannt und eventuell Guides für Gegenmaßnahmen entwickeln. (Ich denke zB. an eine "simulierte" Umgebung in der sich das Programm aufhält und einfach nichts zum Scannen findet und somit unschädlich ist.) - Ob man EA allerdings dann dennoch Geld zukommen lässt ist natürlich die Zwickmühle


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das weiß man eben nicht. Hab mir die Kommis bei Gamestar durchgelesen und da wird halt auch von Fotos und anderen Daten.
> 
> Gegen Hardware und Cheat/Cracksoftware hätte ich ja nix. Aber das riecht trotzdem nach Spysoftware



Naja, hab sowieso die PS3 Version gekauft,
also kann ich beruhigt spielen (:
Trotzdem würds ich aufm PC auch spielen....


----------



## Leolost (26. Oktober 2011)

Gerade eine Runde anno 1701 gespielt, bin beim lesen des aktuellen Gamestar Leitartikels im Heft drauf gekommen, macht irgendwie echt wieder Spass.


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Leolost schrieb:


> Gerade eine Runde anno 1701 gespielt, bin beim lesen des aktuellen Gamestar Leitartikels im Heft drauf gekommen, macht irgendwie echt wieder Spass.



Hmm, ich finde ja trotzdem 1404 besser...
Spiele dennoch alle Teile, sogar oft noch.
Finde mit jedem Spiel ists immer besser geworden,
freu mich schon auf 2070


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gegen Hardware und Cheat/Cracksoftware hätte ich ja nix. Aber das riecht trotzdem nach Spysoftware



Ist so ne Software nicht Vefassungswidrig?


----------



## Tilbie (26. Oktober 2011)

ReadyToFall_24 schrieb:


> Hmm, ich finde ja trotzdem 1404 besser...
> Spiele dennoch alle Teile, sogar oft noch.
> Finde mit jedem Spiel ists immer besser geworden,
> freu mich schon auf 2070



Ich finde 1602 ist immer noch das beste. Hab 1404 aber auch nicht gespielt.

@seanbuddha: Frag mal den Bundestrojaner


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ich finde 1602 ist immer noch das beste. Hab 1404 aber auch nicht gespielt.



Ja, 1602 ist wirklich sehr gut,
meinte ja nur 1404 ist besser wie 1701 (:


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ich finde 1602 ist immer noch das beste. Hab 1404 aber auch nicht gespielt.



Du bist der erste in meinem ganzen Leben der dieser Meinung ist :O Und ich dacht ich wär allein mit dieser Meinung!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ist so ne Software nicht Vefassungswidrig?




Spyware ist illegal, aber das ist Origin ja "nicht". Ich kenne mich da nicht aus, aber Hintertürchen gibt es doch immer.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warden_%28software%29

wird wohl so ähnlich sein


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du bist der erste in meinem ganzen Leben der dieser Meinung ist :O Und ich dacht ich wär allein mit dierser Meinung!



Echt, ich habe das schon von vielen gehört, nicht nur von ihm?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

Ist mir jetzt um ehrlich zu sein Wurscht, ich zocke es. Sollen das Programm meinen PC durchsuchen, außer Pornos  und ein paar Games wird er da eh nix finden.  (Pornos hab ich natürlich NICHT aufm PC, sondern auf ner externen  )


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ist mir jetzt um ehrlich zu sein Wurscht, ich zocke es. Sollen das Programm meinen PC durchsuchen, außer Pornos  und ein paar Games wird er da eh nix finden.  (Pornos hab ich natürlich NICHT aufm PC, sondern auf ner externen  )



Haha, ich sehs schon kommen,
auf einmal wirste unterm zocken von Werbung für
"Filmchen" zugemüllt


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ist mir jetzt um ehrlich zu sein Wurscht, ich zocke es. Sollen das Programm meinen PC durchsuchen, außer Pornos und ein paar Games wird er da eh nix finden.  (Pornos hab ich natürlich NICHT aufm PC, sondern auf ner externen  )



Naja und noch die Cookies für gezielte Werbung und ausgerichteter Spähsoftware.
Und wer hat bitteschön Pornos auf ner externen? O_o


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

Geht eh noch nicht, erst morgen.... -.-*

Ich hab keine Pornos mensch, ich hab ne Freundin...


----------



## Düstermond (26. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und wer hat bitteschön Pornos auf ner externen? O_o



Vielleicht für unterwegs


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Vielleicht für unterwegs



Ohne Bildschirm?


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Geht eh noch nicht, erst morgen.... -.-*
> 
> Ich hab keine Pornos mensch, ich hab ne Freundin...



Ne, kann man schon seit gestern spielen (:


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Geht eh noch nicht, erst morgen.... -.-*
> 
> Ich hab keine Pornos mensch, ich hab ne Freundin...



Ne, kann man schon seit gestern spielen (:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

Für die Konsole vielleicht, bei mir prüft er das Veröffentlichungsdatum und sacht dann, dass es erst ab morgen geht.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und wer hat bitteschön Pornos auf ner externen? O_o



vieleicht damit er die festplatte immer abeuen kann wenn er besuch hat ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vieleicht damit er die festplatte immer abeuen kann wenn er besuch hat ^^



Touché !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

Nur wär es schon sehr erbärmlich, wenn man sich Pornos anschaut obwohl man ne Freundin hat 

Und nun wieder zum Thema.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Oktober 2011)

Und was ist wenn man das mit Ihr tut?


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Aufm Pc kannst seit gestern schon zocken,
nur auf den Konsolen ned -.-

http://www.pcgames.de/Battlefield-3-PC-221396/News/Battlefield-3-Jetzt-schon-spielen-Freischaltung-via-Proxy-auch-in-Deutschland-moeglich-Tipp-des-Tages-851294/


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

naja es gibt da doch den spruch ^^

wenn es im internet gibt dann gibt es auch ein porno dazu und nicht jeder hat die selben vorstellungen ^^


aber okay du willst wieder zu battlefield zurück ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIRjX8E6SFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> naja es gibt da doch den spruch ^^
> 
> wenn es im internet gibt dann gibt es auch ein porno dazu und nicht jeder hat die selben vorstellungen ^^
> 
> ...



Jaaaa, ne, ist klar...
Rofl


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> BTW: Mass Effect 3 wird dann auch keiner zocken können.



 Natürlich kann man das zocken. Man muss sich halt nur Origin installieren...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das zocken. Man muss sich halt nur Origin installieren...



o.O

Vielleicht hab ich falsch ausgedrückt. Wenn es einen nicht stört, dass Origin den PC durchforstet, kann man es spielen.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das zocken. Man muss sich halt nur Origin installieren...



Razyl du wirst dann aber ein Sklave von Origin werden


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Razyl du wirst dann aber ein Sklave von Origin werden



Muahahaha


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du bist der erste in meinem ganzen Leben der dieser Meinung ist :O Und ich dacht ich wär allein mit dieser Meinung!


Anno 1602 war das allerbeste überhaupt  Eigentlich sind alle Anno-Teile super, ausser 1503, das einfach nur grottig ist...oder besser war...weil wer das einmal gespielt hat, wird das Spiel sofort wieder deinstallieren, CD einschmelzen und nie wieder dran denken.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

man kann auch ea spiele ohne origin spielen nur dann verliert man den support der spiele und kann nicht mehr online mit ihnen spielen bzw updaten ^^


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Anno 1602 war das allerbeste überhaupt  Eigentlich sind alle Anno-Teile super, ausser 1503, das einfach nur grottig ist...oder besser war...weil wer das einmal gespielt hat, wird das Spiel sofort wieder deinstallieren, CD einschmelzen und nie wieder dran denken.



Haha, also meines steht noch neben den Anderen im Regal,
allerdings schon sehr verstaubt, da es das einzige ist, welches
schon sehr lange nimmer rausgenommen wurde (:


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Anno 1602 war das allerbeste überhaupt  Eigentlich sind alle Anno-Teile super, ausser 1503, das einfach nur grottig ist...oder besser war...weil wer das einmal gespielt hat, wird das Spiel sofort wieder deinstallieren, CD einschmelzen und nie wieder dran denken.



Nervig waren bei 1503 immer die Graphikfehler und das Abstürzen xD
Naja bei 1602 kotzt einen das Abstürzen an wenn man Gegner bekämpft...


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2011)

Öhm 1602 stürzt bei mir nie ab. Hast Du mal die "aktuellsten" Patchs installiert?


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Öhm 1602 stürzt bei mir nie ab. Hast Du mal die "aktuellsten" Patchs installiert?



Ne D:


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2011)

Dann tu das mal ^^

Edit: Anno-Patches


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann tu das mal ^^
> 
> Edit: Anno-Patches



Später...irgendwann xD
Aber danke


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

damals als anno 1602 noch 60 deutsche markt gekostet hat und heute das aktuelle anno 60 euro kostet und gamestar noch selbst trainer programmiert hat und auf deren cd rausbrachte


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nervig waren bei 1503 immer die Graphikfehler und das Abstürzen xD
> Naja bei 1602 kotzt einen das Abstürzen an wenn man Gegner bekämpft...



Oh ja, daran kann ich mich noch erinnern,
war bei mir aber nur früher so...


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (26. Oktober 2011)

Champions Online Angespielt. Leider gibt es keine Deutsche Community bzw. Server und auch keine Übersetzung. Echt schade Gameplay ist super!


----------



## Konov (26. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie find ichs nicht in Ordnung was da mit Origin angestellt wird... auch wenns eher unwarscheinlich ist dass sie irgendeinem Hinz und Kunz den Rechner ausspähen... es vom Prinzip her zu können, reicht schon um den Müll deinstalliert zu lassen.

So ein "Spielsuchti" bin ich nicht, dass ich das dann über mir ergehen lasse.
Gibt genug andere Games.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab jetzt ein wenig BF3 gespielt und muss sagen... bombastisch! Der Sound ist erste Sahne, alleine die Tatsache, es auf Englisch spielen zu können (ist ja nicht üblich heutzutage) verdient schon Lob. Die Grafik ist klasse, hatte erst bedenken, aber kann es doch auf Ultra spielen. 

Wenn die Tatsache mit Origin nicht wäre... aber fürs erste lass ich es erstmal meinen PC durchsuchen  (obwohl ich auch nicht wirklich glaube, dass sie da meine Daten durchsuchen. )


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Irgendwie find ichs nicht in Ordnung was da mit Origin angestellt wird... auch wenns eher unwarscheinlich ist dass sie irgendeinem Hinz und Kunz den Rechner ausspähen... es vom Prinzip her zu können, reicht schon um den Müll deinstalliert zu lassen.
> 
> So ein "Spielsuchti" bin ich nicht, dass ich das dann über mir ergehen lasse.
> Gibt genug andere Games.



Ich bewundere bei solchen Dinge deine Stärke ^^
Ich kann diese zwar bei millionen anderen Dingen aufbringen,
doch bei sowas hab ich keine Chance (:


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Razyl du wirst dann aber ein Sklave von Origin werden



Juckt mich ehrlich gesagt wenig, weil Origin nichts anderes ist, als der ehemalige EA Download Manager. Ich verzichte ungern auf ein Battlefield 3 oder Mass Effect 3. Dafür verzichte ich liebend gern auf Facebook und sonstigen Social Community Krimskram. Da ist mir die Datenkrake noch suspekter. 

Zudem ich den EA Nutzungsbedigungen eher entziehe, dass das für Ausnahmefälle drinne steht. Und da man bei mir auf dem Rechner keine wichtigen Daten (seien es Bankdaten, Adressdaten, sonstige persönliche Daten) vorfindet.


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> damals als anno 1602 noch 60 deutsche markt gekostet hat und heute das aktuelle anno 60 euro kostet



Ja, damals habe ich mir auch für 10 Mark ne große Pizza Salami bestellt und geliefert bekommen. Heute zahle ich 10 Euro.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

Damals, als die Männer noch tagelang unterwegs waren, um nach Nahrung zu suchen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zudem ich den EA Nutzungsbedigungen eher entziehe, dass das für Ausnahmefälle drinne steht. Und da man bei mir auf dem Rechner keine wichtigen Daten (seien es Bankdaten, Adressdaten, sonstige persönliche Daten) vorfindet.



Hey darf ich ne Kamera bei dir installieren... du weißt schon... Ausnahmefall... Ermittlungen usw. darf dir nicht mehr erzählen aber du hast doch sicher eh nichts wichtiges an den Wänden stehen oder?


----------



## Razyl (26. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Hey darf ich ne Kamera bei dir installieren... du weißt schon... Ausnahmefall... Ermittlungen usw. darf dir nicht mehr erzählen aber du hast doch sicher eh nichts wichtiges an den Wänden stehen oder?



Ja, übertreiben wir es wieder. Würdest du lesen können, dann hättest du in meinen Beitrag gelesen, dass ich nichts privates auf dem Rechner habe. In meinen Zimmer schon... 

Aber sowieso wird hier jeder "ausspioniert": MMOs sei dank


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Oktober 2011)

Ach was... die Kamera nimmt das eh nicht auf... Softwaresperre...


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

Was muss das denn für Privates sein wenn man das nicht sehen soll O_O


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was muss das denn für Privates sein wenn man das nicht sehen soll O_O



Dachte ich mir auch...


----------



## cherry009 (26. Oktober 2011)

Und jemand schon am Stronghold 3 Spielen ?
Würde gern mal wissen wie das so ist bevor ich mir es kaufe


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

cherry009 schrieb:


> Und jemand schon am Stronghold 3 Spielen ?
> Würde gern mal wissen wie das so ist bevor ich mir es kaufe



Wenn du die ersten Teile gespielt hast,
sie dir gefallen haben,
und du was ähnliches erwartest, dann,
kauf es bitte nicht!
Ich finde es einfach grausam, was mit diesem Spiel passiert ist,
aber, naja, die Amazon-Bewertungen, sprechen wohl für sich...

):


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

ReadyToFall_24 schrieb:


> Wenn du die ersten Teile gespielt hast,
> sie dir gefallen haben,
> und du was ähnliches erwartest, dann,
> kauf es bitte nicht!
> ...



Für mich Persönlich hat Stronghold mit Stronghold Crusader Extreme aufgehört *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Kamsi (26. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was muss das denn für Privates sein wenn man das nicht sehen soll O_O



es könnte sein das man spiele von der konkurenz spielt ^^

in amerika wurden schon leute gekündigt die bei pepsi arbeiteten und in ihrer freizeit beim cola trinken erwischt wurden ^^


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Für mich Persönlich hat Stronghold mit Stronghold Crusader Extreme aufgehört *kopfschüttel*



Ich schrieb doch "die Ersten" -.-


----------



## Alux (26. Oktober 2011)

Mal wieder Warcraft III


----------



## Thelord20 (26. Oktober 2011)

Warte auf Ann0 2070 )

Weiß einer von euch wie sich der coorp modus spiel? Ich hab mir ein paar Filmchen angeschaut und auch passr sachen gelesen aber iwie gibt mir das kein genaues Bild. 

Ich denke es wird so sein wie bei denn ander teilen das man nur über handel miteinander spielen kann oder gibts da nu mehrere Möglichkeiten?

LG


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Thelord20 schrieb:


> Warte auf Ann0 2070 )
> 
> Weiß einer von euch wie sich der coorp modus spiel? Ich hab mir ein paar Filmchen angeschaut und auch passr sachen gelesen aber iwie gibt mir das kein genaues Bild.
> 
> ...



Das, würde mich auch interessieren...
Hoffe das weiß einer mehr!


----------



## Piti49 (28. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> damals als anno 1602 noch 60 deutsche markt gekostet hat und heute das aktuelle anno 60 euro kostet und gamestar noch selbst trainer programmiert hat und auf deren cd rausbrachte





Damals als N64 und Psone Spiele noch 99-149 Mark gekostet haben und heute Konsolenspiele 40-70 Euro ?!!? 


Wieder mal WoW und immer noch Minecraft.

Und bald Batman Arkham City und ab dem 11.11 gehört mein leben Skyrim


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde ja gerne BF3 spielen aber bei mir funktioniert es nicht >_<


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. Oktober 2011)

Spiel grad wieder Oblivion, einfach um die paar Tage bis Skyrim-Release zu überbrücken. Ist auch ne weile her seitdem ich es vanilla gespielt habe. Hatte es irgendwie schlechter in Erinnerung um ehrlich zu sein


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2011)

Hab wiedermal Vampire - The Masquerade aus der Versenkung geholt. Das ist echt das beste Vampir-Spiel, das es je gab. Schade, dass die Entwicklerfirma damals pleite ging. Wers nicht kennt, sollts sich unbedingt kaufen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Oktober 2011)

vampire 2 war cool nur hatte ich damals trotz fanpatch nen bug und konnte nicht mehr weiterspielen 

atm wow bis ich mich durch meine spiele durchgewühlt habe was ich wieder zocken könnte ^^


oblivion installiert - kennt jemand noch paar mods ?

habe erstmal mod installiert der die spielcharakter überarbeitet und übersetzung verbessert und rüstungs und rassen mod ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> oblivion installiert - kennt jemand noch paar mods ?



Anlaufstelle No. 1 - auch für Skyrim: http://www.tesnexus.com/index.php


----------



## Reflox (1. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vampire 2 war cool nur hatte ich damals trotz fanpatch nen bug und konnte nicht mehr weiterspielen
> 
> atm wow bis ich mich durch meine spiele durchgewühlt habe was ich wieder zocken könnte ^^
> 
> ...



Ich erinnere mich an einen ganz tollen, da konnte man Rüstungen und Waffen kaufen, die aussahen wie von afrikanischen Stämmen. Ich glaube, es gab noch eine entsprechende Map dazu. Ich such mal nach ihm 

BT:
Killing Floor, Amnesia Custom stories und Dead Space.


----------



## Kamsi (1. November 2011)

wenn ich den unofficial patch installiere plus deutschen esp ist da auch dann die übersetzungen und zeilenumbrüche gefixt oder braucht ich da immer noch Singler’s Übersetzungen v2.0 ?

habe atm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wetter, andere startquest, begleiter, custom race, besserer spieler körper, festung neubauen, rüstung, succubus rasse.

gibts sonst noch verbesserungen von quest bzw sachen die ich installieren sollte bevor ich nen spiel beginne ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2011)

Unique Landscapes fehlt da noch 

Achja und Natural Enviroments!


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. November 2011)

Was ist mit Enhanced Weather? Außerdem bevorzuge ich DK Imperials. ^^

Und wo ist Deadly Reflex?


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Wetter, andere startquest, begleiter, custom race, besserer spieler körper, festung neubauen, rüstung, succubus rasse.
> 
> gibts sonst noch verbesserungen von quest bzw sachen die ich installieren sollte bevor ich nen spiel beginne ?


Ich find lustig, dass mich das Wetter immer nervt und ich ne Möglichkeit suche, das zu deaktivieren, währenddem andere Spieler Wetter gezielt wollen und ne Möglichkeit suchen, das zu aktivieren (wenns das in nem Spiel nciht gibt)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tI6IyQK9H1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



schaut gut aus, hoffentlich wird Teil 5 mal ein wenig fesselnder als 4.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (2. November 2011)

GTA5 wird Porno! Freu mich schon auf den Open World MP Modus .

Ps: Vielleicht wird das Spiel schon für die neue Xbox 720 und PS4 gemacht. Sollte ja auch 2012 kommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Ps: Vielleicht wird das Spiel schon für die neue Xbox 720 und PS4 gemacht. Sollte ja auch 2012 kommen



Microsoft und Sony haben das doch ausgeschlossen, unter anderem wegen der Wirtschaftskrise.

Und wenn ich sehe, was Uncharted 3 an Grafik zeigt, ist das Potenzial ,der PS3 zumindest, noch lange nicht ausgeschöpft.


----------



## Noxiel (2. November 2011)

Torchlight, wobei mich Davatar gerade mit Vampire the Masquerade auf eine Idee gebracht hat.




Hffff ich wittere Blut.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (2. November 2011)

Welche [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wirtschaftskrise? [/font]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

Ich formuliere es mal anders: Wieso groß Geld in nen neuen Gaul investieren, wenn der alte noch Reserven hat ? 

Nunja, man munkelt Ende 2013/14. Aber definitiv nicht 2012.


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> schaut gut aus, hoffentlich wird Teil 5 mal ein wenig fesselnder als 4.



Ich fand IV den besten Teil von GTA. Ich mochte halt dieses Osteuropa-Setting toll :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

Mich hat Teil 4 nicht eine Sekunde gefesselt. Die Grafik mochte ich überhaupt nicht, alles zu düster und trist. Teil 5 schaut wieder frischer aus, halt ein wenig San Andreas und Vice City-Style, welche meine auch Lieblingsteile waren


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. November 2011)

Ich werd für den 11. meinen Zahnarzttermin verschieben, damit ich in Ruhe Skyrim zocken kann. Meine Freundin ist mittags mit Freundinnen Kaffee trinken und abends im Training, außerdem komme ich schon am Donnerstag von der Uni heim... nehm mir den ganzen Freitag frei und deck mich mit Chips ein... und geh morgens bevor die Post kommt drei Stunden mit dem Hund Joggen, sodass der platt ist und mich nicht nerven kann.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fand 4 schon Spannend^^
Sieht bis jetzt richtig Jovel aus. Vorallem interessant finde ich die Tatsache dass die Spielwelt um ein vielfaches grösser als San Andreas sein soll.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. November 2011)

battlefield battlefield  bfbc2 in schöner^^


udn gtaV aka san andreas 2 sieht gut aus^^ schade das es wegen der konsolen imermnoch die gleiche engine ist...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

Battlefield 3...

... und ich muss sagen, so langsam rock ich sie wech


----------



## Legendary (2. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Microsoft und Sony haben das doch ausgeschlossen, unter anderem wegen der Wirtschaftskrise.
> 
> Und wenn ich sehe, was Uncharted 3 an Grafik zeigt, ist das Potenzial ,der PS3 zumindest, noch lange nicht ausgeschöpft.



Wo hat die uralte PS3 noch viel Potenzial...Oo die Mühle ist seit Anfang 2007 in Europa aufm Markt, in den USA sogar knapp ein halbes Jahr eher...in einem Jahr sind dann die 6 Jahre erreicht. Das war auch die magische Grenze der PS2. Ausserdem gibts in der Spieleindustrie keine Wirtschaftskrise...die Leute reißen einem doch die Spiele nur so aus den Händen, wenn ich seh das BF3 das meistverkaufteste Spiel in so kurzer Zeit mit 5 Millionen Einheiten ist...obwohl die so ne Scheiße mit der EULA abziehen, die Spieler wurden scheinbar gut zu Sklaven gemacht denen ihre eigenen Rechte eh scheißegal sind, hauptsache sie können spielen...aber ok das ist ein anderes Thema.  Ich hoffe nur für Nintendo das die neue Wii U dann einschlägt sonst siehts bald echt haarig aus. 


Was ich zur zeit spiele: D2 + LOD, nach 10 Jahren immer noch fuckin good. <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

Klar kann man noch was aus der PS3 rausholen, bestes Beispiel ist doch Uncharted 3


----------



## Legendary (2. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01_iAYq2dL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Spiel meinst du oder?


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Klar kann man noch was aus der PS3 rausholen, bestes Beispiel ist doch Uncharted 3



Was derzeit auch das Höchste der Gefühle ist und immer noch der Grafikreferenz Crysis hinterherhinkt. Beeindruckende Leistung...


----------



## Legendary (2. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was derzeit auch das Höchste der Gefühle ist und immer noch der Grafikreferenz Crysis hinterherhinkt. Beeindruckende Leistung...



Ich wollts mir nämlich verkneifen...Freakin Crysis 2 fistet sowieso alles weg was die Grafik angeht...dieses Spiel hat eine so epische Grafik, dass ich mich oft erwischt hab wie sich mein Mund öffnet weil die Grafik so bombastisch und realistisch ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was derzeit auch das Höchste der Gefühle ist und immer noch der Grafikreferenz Crysis hinterherhinkt. Beeindruckende Leistung...



Troll. Ähh toll 

Crysis 2 hab ich nie gespielt, deswegen kann ich das auch nicht beurteilen. Trotzdem ändert es nichts an der Tatsache, dass die PS3 in Sachen Grafik (noch) top ist.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Troll. Ähh toll
> 
> Crysis 2 hab ich nie gespielt, deswegen kann ich das auch nicht beurteilen. Trotzdem ändert es nichts an der Tatsache, dass die PS3 in Sachen Grafik (noch) top ist.


aber nur weil du 3m vom screen weg sitzt. oder ich empfehle nen guten optiker

übrigends sieht shcon das 5 jahre alte crysis 1 besser aus als ps3 und das ist denek auch auf was er sich bezieht.


----------



## Razyl (2. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Crysis 2 hab ich nie gespielt, deswegen kann ich das auch nicht beurteilen. Trotzdem ändert es nichts an der Tatsache, dass die PS3 in Sachen Grafik (noch) top ist.



Das ist grafisch eben nicht top. Es ist derzeit einfach viel mehr möglich, aber kaum einer nutzt das aus. Aufgrund der technischen Limitierung der Konsole...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. November 2011)

Hat halt nicht jeder Bock wegen einem Spiel aufzurüsten wien Blöder.
Und die Grafik war auch das einzig gute an Crysis...


----------



## orkman (3. November 2011)

battlefield 3 gerade fertig bekommen um 02:30 ... hab mir die credits nach dem spiel 15 min angesehen bis ich bemerkte dass es immer die gleichen waren ... hatte mir nen "abschieds"video oder so erhofft wie es in bad company 2 der fall nach den credits war


----------



## Panorama123 (3. November 2011)

GTA IV wurde nur wegen der Grafik damals in höchsten Tönen gelobt...Es kam an die GTA 3 Trilogie niemals heran (Ballad of Gay Tony war imo besser wie das Original)...hoffen wir GTA 5 setzt einen neuen Startpunkt für GTA  San Andreas war einfach göttlichst!


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Hat halt nicht jeder Bock wegen einem Spiel aufzurüsten wien Blöder.
> Und die Grafik war auch das einzig gute an Crysis...



"Aufzurüsten wien Blöder" - Würde man sich informieren, dann würde man wissen, dass man das gar nicht braucht. 



Panorama123 schrieb:


> GTA IV wurde nur wegen der Grafik damals in höchsten Tönen gelobt...Es kam an die GTA 3 Trilogie niemals heran (Ballad of Gay Tony war imo besser wie das Original)...hoffen wir GTA 5 setzt einen neuen Startpunkt für GTA  San Andreas war einfach göttlichst!



San Andreas hatte dafür imo ein extrem schreckliches Setting, was das gesamte Spiel für mich zerstört hat. Und dann waren da noch diese dämlichen RP-Elemente... GTA IV hingegen hat alles übertroffen. Endlich hat man ein ernsteres Thema ergriffen und vor allem war man am Ende nicht der Oberchecker der ganzen Stadt, sondern immer noch recht weit unten.


----------



## Panorama123 (3. November 2011)

Sorry aber GTA 4 war einfach nur lästig mit diesem Sozialen Quatsch...das brauch ich in nem Spiel nicht...noch dazu waren die Missionen nicht sehr abwechslungsreich...die Physiks-Engine war oft mehr Fluch als Segen..keine Frage die Atmosphäre war da, aber das Setting wurde schnell zu langweilig da die Map zu klein war...diese Rp-Elemente gaben San Andreas einen weiteren Reiz es zu zocken, es gab so viel zu tun und zu entdecken...noch dazu gab es mehr Fahrzeuge, mehr Minispiele, es war einfach von allem mehr da...Setting war möglicherweise Geschmackssache, aber mich hat kein Spiel vorher so lang gefesselt wie ein GTA San Andreas (außer RPG's und online shooter) 

EDIT: deine beiden genannten Argumente sind schon recht dürftig....finde nämlich grad keinen anderen Vorteil gegenüber San Andreas...


----------



## bkeleanor (3. November 2011)

GTA V trailer schaut echt gut aus.
Woher habt ihr die Idee, dass V grösser werden soll als San Andreas?

San Andreas war von den Möglichkeiten, auch nach den Missionen her klar besser als GTA 4. 
Ich hab in SA stunden auf dem Flughafen verbracht um mit diesen Kofferwagen mist anzustellen. Oder mit dem Rustler den Raketen ausgewichen die mir die Hydras hinterher feuerten...das ganze natürlich in absolutem tiefflug...(ich glaube ich muss das mal wieder installieren)
Aber 4 war von der Grafik und der Physik her ganz klar vorne. endlich musste man auch mal bremsen. und der mod, der es einem erlaubte fahrer zu spawnen und einem in allen wagen durch die stadt zu chauffieren...einfach nur geil.

Deshalb ist 5 (San Andreas mit 4 Grafik und Physik...wenns tatsächlich so kommt) mehr als logisch und auch genau das, was ich wollte.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. November 2011)

> Woher habt ihr die Idee, dass V grösser werden soll als San Andreas?



Weil es so angekündigt wurde.


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> San Andreas hatte dafür imo ein extrem schreckliches Setting, was das gesamte Spiel für mich zerstört hat. Und dann waren da noch diese dämlichen RP-Elemente... GTA IV hingegen hat alles übertroffen. Endlich hat man ein ernsteres Thema ergriffen und vor allem war man am Ende nicht der Oberchecker der ganzen Stadt, sondern immer noch recht weit unten.


Was fandest Du denn schlecht am Setting von San Andreas? Die Charaktere wirkten recht glaubhaft, waren halt allesamt Pimps. Normalerweise mag ich den Hiphop-Kult auch nicht, aber in San Andreas fand ichs super umgesetzt. Vor allem war die Geschichte super. Die Geschichte in GTA 4 war meiner Meinung nach recht oberflächlich und lau. Aus der Geschichte hätten sie recht viel machen können, aber letztendlich weiss man den grössten Teil des Spiels durch gar nicht so richtig worums geht und sobald man die Geschichte endlich versteht, ist das Spiel auch schon fast fertig. Ausserdem ist der Hauptcharakter ein von Selbsthass zerfressener Tiefflieger, der keine Ideale und Pespektiven mehr hat und irgendwie nur noch durchs Leben driftet. Mir gehn die Leute im RL ja schon auf die Nerven, die die ganze Welt scheisse finden, da brauch ich das nicht auch noch in nem Spiel.
Ausserdem ist in GTA 4 Geld gar nichts wert, was ich recht schade finde. Man kauf sich vielleicht mal ne kugelsichere Schutzweste oder Munition, wenn man grad nicht zum Bersten voll damit ist, aber sonst kann man gar nichts damit tun. Am besten umgesetzt fand ich das Geld-Thema immernoch in GTA Vice City. Dort konnte man Gebäude überall in der Stadt kaufen und musste auch regelmässig Waffen und Munition damit kaufen.


----------



## Kaldreth (3. November 2011)

Ich mag alle GTA Teile! Der erste war schon ein Hammer! Stundenlang durch die Gegend gelaufen und Lamborginis und Ferraris zu klauen um sie dann auf einem Parkplatz abzustellen! Kann mich auch noch an die Mission mit dem kleinen ferngelenktem Auto erinnern mit dem man unter ein anders fahren musste um es in die Luft zu jagen .

Das letzte GTA fand ich grafisch super! Die Stadt war einfach der Hammer und es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. Allerdings stimmt es schon was Davatar sagt! Ich mag es auch, wenn ich mit meinem Geld haushalten muss und die Story fand ich auch nicht so super!

Fand es in SA super, dass man Gebiete einnehmen konnte und dadurch Geldverdient hat etc. fände so eine kleine Wirtschaftssimulation ganz cool, wo man sich sein Imperium aufbauen muss...


----------



## Kamsi (3. November 2011)

als man noch bei teil 1 ne gesamte ubahn zum explodieren bringen konnte und es killing spree bonus gab und rote flecken auf dem boden ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KQxwH7MmZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Aufzurüsten wien Blöder" - Würde man sich informieren, dann würde man wissen, dass man das gar nicht braucht.



Es ging um das erreichen eines "grafischen Limits"

Und im Bezug auf Crysis habens natürlich alle Guffel-PCs damals auf anhieb geschafft, ganz ohne nachrüsten...wenn man sich nur informiert hat


----------



## bkeleanor (3. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> als man noch bei teil 1 ne gesamte ubahn zum explodieren bringen konnte und es killing spree bonus gab und rote flecken auf dem boden ^^



hab erst mit GTA 3 angefangen weil ich den "von oben" stil nicht mochte.
aber teil 3 mit dem jeder gegen jeden, Waffen für alle und Nebel war echt eine Kriegszone und wenn du mehr als 100m mitem auto fahren konntest hats dich sicher bim 101m erwischt :-)


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> hab erst mit GTA 3 angefangen weil ich den "von oben" stil nicht mochte.


Vogelperspektive heisst das


----------



## Razyl (3. November 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was fandest Du denn schlecht am Setting von San Andreas? Die Charaktere wirkten recht glaubhaft, waren halt allesamt Pimps. Normalerweise mag ich den Hiphop-Kult auch nicht, aber in San Andreas fand ichs super umgesetzt. Vor allem war die Geschichte super. Die Geschichte in GTA 4 war meiner Meinung nach recht oberflächlich und lau. Aus der Geschichte hätten sie recht viel machen können, aber letztendlich weiss man den grössten Teil des Spiels durch gar nicht so richtig worums geht und sobald man die Geschichte endlich versteht, ist das Spiel auch schon fast fertig. Ausserdem ist der Hauptcharakter ein von Selbsthass zerfressener Tiefflieger, der keine Ideale und Pespektiven mehr hat und irgendwie nur noch durchs Leben driftet. Mir gehn die Leute im RL ja schon auf die Nerven, die die ganze Welt scheisse finden, da brauch ich das nicht auch noch in nem Spiel.
> Ausserdem ist in GTA 4 Geld gar nichts wert, was ich recht schade finde. Man kauf sich vielleicht mal ne kugelsichere Schutzweste oder Munition, wenn man grad nicht zum Bersten voll damit ist, aber sonst kann man gar nichts damit tun. Am besten umgesetzt fand ich das Geld-Thema immernoch in GTA Vice City. Dort konnte man Gebäude überall in der Stadt kaufen und musste auch regelmässig Waffen und Munition damit kaufen.



Rapper/Hip-Hop-Szenario: Meh. Die Geschichte hatte zudem einen enormen Hänger nachdem man auf die zweite "Insel" gekommen ist. Erst im letzten Drittel des Spiels nahm sie wieder Fahrt auf und endete wenig überraschend. Zudem mir diese Rollenspiel-Aspekte dermaßen auf den Nerv gegangen sind. 

Das hat GTA IV meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser gemacht. Realistischeres Szenario, ein nachvollziehbarer Held, der mir zudem enorm symphatisch war. Er wollte in die USA um neu anzufangen und stattdessen muss er sich erneut mit dubiosen Menschen zusammentun, weil sein netter Cousin scheiße baut. Allgemein wirkten die Charaktere in GTA IV für mich deutlich interessanter, als die Möchtegern-Hopper von San Andreas. 



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Es ging um das erreichen eines "grafischen Limits"
> 
> Und im Bezug auf Crysis habens natürlich alle Guffel-PCs damals auf anhieb geschafft, ganz ohne nachrüsten...wenn man sich nur informiert hat



Dafür sah Crysis auch dementsprechend aus. Selbst auf niedrigen Einstellungen, welche viele Rechner im Jahre 2007 darstellen konnten, sieht Crysis immer noch besser aus, als manch ein Konsolenspiel. Naja, aber auch kein Wunder, wenn die meisten Konsolenspiele immer noch nicht auf 1080p setzen, geschweige denn auf 720p.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dafür sah Crysis auch dementsprechend aus. Selbst auf niedrigen Einstellungen, welche viele Rechner im Jahre 2007 darstellen konnten, sieht Crysis immer noch besser aus, als manch ein Konsolenspiel. Naja, aber auch kein Wunder, wenn die meisten Konsolenspiele immer noch nicht auf 1080p setzen, geschweige denn auf 720p.



Genau das wundert mich auch. Wieso nur 720p ? Wieso nicht Full HD ?


----------



## Kamsi (3. November 2011)

weil konsolen immer noch ein problem mit der kühlung haben ^^

siehe ps3 und xbox360 die ersten modelle ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (3. November 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Vogelperspektive heisst das



Danke, aber meine Worte gefallen mir besser.


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Danke, aber meine Worte gefallen mir besser.


Entschuldige bitte, dass ich davon ausging, dass Du Dich gerne sprachlich weiterbildest.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. November 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, dass ich davon ausging, dass Du Dich gerne sprachlich weiterbildest.



Ich seh das nicht als hilfe für mich sondern eher als Klugscheissen.


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich seh das nicht als hilfe für mich sondern eher als Klugscheissen.


Tjo es ist aber nunmal Hilfe für Dich und keine Klugscheisserei. Ich ging halt davon aus, Du weisst nicht wie das heisst (womit ich soweit wohl richtig lag) und hab Dich darüber informiert wies korrekt heisst. War also nicht klugscheisserisch gedacht, sondern hilfsbereit. Wenn Du das als Klugscheisserei ansiehst, ist das halt Dein Pech.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. November 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tjo es ist aber nunmal Hilfe für Dich und keine Klugscheisserei. Ich ging halt davon aus, Du weisst nicht wie das heisst (womit ich soweit wohl richtig lag) und hab Dich darüber informiert wies korrekt heisst. War also nicht klugscheisserisch gedacht, sondern hilfsbereit. Wenn Du das als Klugscheisserei ansiehst, ist das halt Dein Pech.



Falsch gedacht.
Ich kenne die Vogelperspektive sehr wohl, nur nenne ich sie meistens Grund Riss oder umgangsprachlich drauf sicht.
und wenn du: "Vogelperspektive heisst das (Gesicht)" als freundlich darauf hinweisen nennst...naja.

Ich gehe jetzt auf jedenfall davon aus, dass du mich für einen kompletten vollpfosten hältst.
Es mag vielleicht hilfsbereit gedacht gewesen sein, rüber gekommen ist es für mich anderst.

gruss


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. November 2011)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/3980096/we-didnt-start-the-flame-war


----------



## Legendary (3. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Hat halt nicht jeder Bock wegen einem Spiel aufzurüsten wien Blöder.
> Und die Grafik war auch das einzig gute an Crysis...



Lustig, ich kann mit meinem Rechner von Ende 2008 Crysis 2 in 1680x1050 mit vollen Details ruckelfrei spielen, auch alle anderen aktuellen Spiele laufen noch sehr flüssig...WoW hingegen lief immer beschissen ruckelig, hatte ja auch immer so gute Grafik /Achtung Ironie


Und an Crysis 2 war sicherlich nicht nur die Grafik gut, du hast es wahrscheinlich nicht einmal gespielt. Musik = episch, Zwischensequenzen = mehr als episch, Spielgefühl = wow <3

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich lange gar kein Crysis spielen wollte weil ich auch immer dachte das läuft eh nicht und ist eh nur wieder ein dummer Shooter...bis ich vom Gegenteil überzeugt wurde. 

Und GTA 5 wird sowieso wieder hammer...San Andreas war mit Abstand das beste GTA und ich hoffe es wird wieder so top. Wenn man sich den Trailer ansieht kann man ja nur staunen.


----------



## Kamsi (3. November 2011)

musste bei oblivion den wetter mod deinstallieren da ist oblivion gecrasht ^^

und wtf mal tes nexus geschaut und ich dachte ich finde da normale häuser oder begleiter oder rüstungen und waffen wie bei fallout new vegas aber 50% der files dort haben ja mit sex zu tuen


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. November 2011)

Ich würd die Suchfunktion benutzen... ^^ Aber ja, die Rüstungen sind meistens extrem freizügig. Auf der anderen Seite ist Modding nun mal hauptsächlich ein Männersport. Aber Companions und Häuser gibt es da Unmassen. Würde dir CM Partners ans Herz legen. Besser geht es eigentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Kamsi (3. November 2011)

haste vieleicht nen direkten link die suchfunktion von nexus ist bissel blöde ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. November 2011)

Hier findest du Companions für CM, die brauchst du aber auch noch. Steht aber alles in den jeweiligen Readme.

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/cat.php?id=41

Hier hast du Häuser.

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/cat.php?id=68

Neue Länder

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/cat.php?id=30

Hier noch mal Rüstungen

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/cat.php?id=54

Rassen

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/cat.php?id=34

Und Models und Textures

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/cat.php?id=29


Alles klar? ^^


----------



## Kamsi (3. November 2011)

axxo dachte speziell nen mod den du mir empfehlst ^^

in categorien suchen kann ich auch


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. November 2011)

Ach ja, oben würde ich in der Suchmaske eingeben: Order by Downloads in desc order.

Naja, ich hab schon ewig keins mehr gespielt. Aber rentiert sich das, da ewig dran rumzubasteln wenn nächste Woche Skyrim kommt? ^^


----------



## Kamsi (3. November 2011)

ich habe morrorwind game of the year - oblivion game of the year und beide nie durchgespielt weil drinne verloren ^^

skyrim hol ich mir garantiert erstmal nicht ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. November 2011)

Wenn du die noch nie durchgespielt hast, solltest du die Mods erst mal weg lassen. Die trüben dann das Spielerlebnis doch ein wenig. Gerade mit den Rüstungen und Companions holzt man jeden Gegner problemlos weg.


----------



## Kamsi (3. November 2011)

oblivion lvlt doch eh mit ^^

und habe ne wtzige rasse gefunden ^^

sukkubus kann zaubern und schwertkampf ^^

ob ich oblivion nen 2tes mal durchspiele ka ^^

am 15.11 kommt erstmal fallout 3 game of the year software pyramide ^^


----------



## Haxxler (5. November 2011)

Modern Warfare 3


----------



## Dominau (5. November 2011)

Mal wieder Guild Wars installiert.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. November 2011)

Star Wing auf Super Ninteno...mal wieder (aber dauert ja höchstens eine Stunde^^


----------



## Konov (5. November 2011)

Wie ihr hier wieder über Grafik diskutiert. ^^ (bzw. vor 2 Seiten)

Ich finde, Grafische Qualität ist sehr subjektiv zu beurteilen.
Es gibt auch Leute, die WoW grafisch noch beeindruckend oder stimmungsvoll finden. Ist das dann eine allgemeingültige Definition von guter Grafik? Wohl kaum. ^^

Auch scharfe Texturen und tonnenweise Effekte machen IMO keine gute Grafik aus.
Sicherlich ist die Summe der Visualisierung das, was eine gute Spielgrafik ausmacht. Und ich muss Shiki zustimmen: Crysis 2 war ja wohl nich mehr als ne Grafikdemo. Spielerisch fand ichs jedenfalls wenig erbaulich.

Wenn ich mir die Grafik von Skyrim anschaue, dann denke ich, dass es gerade in einem Rollenspiel natürlich enorm viel an Atmosphäre bringt, wenn wir soviel Realismus haben und dafür weniger quietschbunte Effekthascherei.
Inwiefern die PS3 jetzt an ihre Grenzen stößt, vermag ich allerdings nicht sagen, weil ich keine PS3 habe. Aber man muss da auch immer aufpassen, denn IMO sitzt man vorm PC Monitor dichter, als vorm Fernseher auf der Couch. Grafisch sind das immer unterschiedliche Welten, denke das wird sich so schnell nicht ändern. Wer sich zurückerinnert, weiß auch, dass das bisher immer so war.

Und zum Thema GTA, wenn ich an das gute alte GTA 1 denke, als das raus kam, naja die meisten von euch hier waren da ja noch im Kleinkind Alter 
Die Vogelperspektive, die Grafik... das war alles was sehr besonderes, heute muss eben alles 3D sein. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein neues GTA mit Vogelperspektive auch seinen Reiz haben könnte.


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich finde, Grafische Qualität ist sehr subjektiv zu beurteilen.



Grafische Qualität lässt sich auch objektiv beurteilen. Das Design lässt sich hingegen subjektiv einschätzen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2011)

DC Universe, mal schauen wie es ist .


----------



## BlizzLord (5. November 2011)

Die Reise ins All.

Ein klasse RPG Maker Game.


----------



## Kamsi (5. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie ihr hier wieder über Grafik diskutiert. ^^ (bzw. vor 2 Seiten)
> 
> Ich finde, Grafische Qualität ist sehr subjektiv zu beurteilen.
> 
> Und zum Thema GTA, wenn ich an das gute alte GTA 1 denke, als das raus kam, naja die meisten von euch hier waren da ja noch im Kleinkind Alter



Naja problem mit grafik ist man ist verwöhnt über die jahre man merkt erst wie gut die grafik ist wenn man nen klassiker auspackt

ich habe versucht deus ex 1 zu spielen aus retro feeling nachdem deusex 3 durchzockte aber ich konnte mich mit dem misch masch von grafik einfach nicht mehr anfreunden ^^

und bei gta 1 war ich kein kleinkind sondern habe genau die usk 16 rating eingehalten ^^ ansonsten hätte ich es damals nicht für 58 deutsche markt bekommen ^^


----------



## Konov (5. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Grafische Qualität lässt sich auch objektiv beurteilen. Das Design lässt sich hingegen subjektiv einschätzen.



Dann nenn mir mal die Merkmale grafischer Qualität ^^

Klar, Texturschärfe, viele Polygone... 
Ich denke ich weiß was du meinst mit "Design". Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass für den einen bestimmte Grafik qualitativ hochwertig ist, für den anderen weniger. Je nachdem welche Standards derjenige gewohnt ist....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2011)

DC Universe macht bisher ziemlich fun, quer durch Gotham jumpen... sehr cool^^


----------



## skyline930 (5. November 2011)

Deus Ex Human Revolution - bzw. nicht mehr, gerade fertig. Verdammt, das ist das beste Spiel das ich jemals in meinem Leben gespielt habe. Eine unglaubliche Story, die vorallem gar nicht mal so unrealistisch ist, und viele "reale" Themen anspricht, und unglaublich stark zum Nachdenken anregt. Einfach nur unglaublich.


----------



## Razyl (5. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dann nenn mir mal die Merkmale grafischer Qualität ^^
> 
> Klar, Texturschärfe, viele Polygone...
> Ich denke ich weiß was du meinst mit "Design". Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass für den einen bestimmte Grafik qualitativ hochwertig ist, für den anderen weniger. Je nachdem welche Standards derjenige gewohnt ist....



Texturschärfe, Shader, Polygone, Effekte etc. - all das gehört zur grafischen Qualität. World of Warcraft hat einfach keine qualitativ hochwertige Grafik. Das ist objektiv so festzuhalten. Subjektiv kann man sagen, dass die Grafik von WoW weiterhin stimmig ist und wie aus einem Guss wirkt.


----------



## Kamsi (5. November 2011)

darf oblivion neuinstalliere 

der oblivion fanmade bugfix patch macht ärger


----------



## Tikume (6. November 2011)

Dungeon Defenders steht nun auf 41 Stunden laut Steam.

Ansonsten hab ich mir mal Sonic Generations angeschaut. Ich bin kein Jump & Run Held, das Spiel ist mir streckenweise zu schnell, aber Spaß macht es schon 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DDHzOPTTdro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bkeleanor (7. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Vogelperspektive, die Grafik... das war alles was sehr besonderes, heute muss eben alles 3D sein. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein neues GTA mit Vogelperspektive auch seinen Reiz haben könnte.



Oh ja! Mit dem Flugzeug wär das nervenkitzel pur :-) Hoffentlich komme ich über das Gebäude...Yeah...uhh das sieht hoch aus...KNALL!


----------



## IkilledKenny (7. November 2011)

Hab vor kurzem ein echt gutes MMO für mein Smartphone gefunden, nennt sich Order & Chaos und zeigt wie weit die Entwicklung von guten Spielen für die Smartphones zur Zeit ist. Echt empfehlenswert


----------



## Kamsi (7. November 2011)

oblivion zum 5ten mal neuinstalliert - also fallout und dragon age war leichter zu modden ohne das es crashte ^^


----------



## Reflox (7. November 2011)

Garry's Mod wiedermal. Habe mir jetzt soviel Zeugs reingeklatscht, dass es immerwieder crasht.


----------



## Davatar (8. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> oblivion zum 5ten mal neuinstalliert - also fallout und dragon age war leichter zu modden ohne das es crashte ^^


o_O Was nutzt denn Du für Mods? Da steht doch normalerweise für welche Versionsnummern die entwickelt wurden. Bei mir ist Oblivion nur ein einziges Mal wegen nem Mod abgestürzt und ich hab auch ne Menge durchprobiert. Nimm einfach die mit guten Ratings und lass die mit schlechten Ratings prinzipiell weg.


----------



## Ashkarius (8. November 2011)

Hmm ...

im Moment grad dabei, mal die "alten" Xbox360 Spiele nochmal bissi durchzuzocken ... naja und ab und zu noch bei WoW reingucken bis der Acc ausläuft.

Alles aber nur Übergangslösungen bis endlich SW:ToR erscheint


----------



## Kamsi (8. November 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O Was nutzt denn Du für Mods? Da steht doch normalerweise für welche Versionsnummern die entwickelt wurden. Bei mir ist Oblivion nur ein einziges Mal wegen nem Mod abgestürzt und ich hab auch ne Menge durchprobiert. Nimm einfach die mit guten Ratings und lass die mit schlechten Ratings prinzipiell weg.



mods welches obse brauchen ^^

ist nen externes script tool für oblivion ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. November 2011)

> Battlefield 3 - PETA prangert Tiermord im Shooter an
> 
> In einer Pressemitteilung kritisiert die Tierrechtsorganisation PETA Deutschland, dass Spieler im Ego-Shooter Battlefield 3 eine Ratte töten »und ihren toten Körper dann wie Abfall beiseite werfen«.



Verrückte gibts...


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Verrückte gibts...



Seh ich ähnlich. PETA vertritt sonderbare Ansichten, die selbst ich nicht teile.

@Topic:

Ich habe Mass Effect mal wieder ausgegraben und irgendwie vergeht mir bei der Grafik direkt wieder die Lust, noch mal anzufangen. Da warte ich lieber auf Skyrim.


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. November 2011)

Ging mir mit Mass Effect ähnlich. Hab zuerst Teil 2 gespielt und konnte dann den 1er einfach nicht mehr spielen. Deutlich schwächere Synchro und Grafik... naja, schade drum.


----------



## Konov (8. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Verrückte gibts...



LOL
Bei sowas wird sich wieder aufgeregt... ja ne is klar. ^^
Das klingt so glaubwürdig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> LOL
> Bei sowas wird sich wieder aufgeregt... ja ne is klar. ^^
> Das klingt so glaubwürdig.



Und was ist mit Moorhuhn ? Da holt man auch die armen Hühner vom Himmel, und das in Massen! 

Die sind doch bestimmt schon ausgestorben. Hiermit plädiere ich für den sofortigen Verkaufsstop von Moorhuhn und all den anderen Teilen!


----------



## Kamsi (8. November 2011)

das ist halt das problem mit nachfolgern ^^

deus ex 1 kann man nicht mehr spielen weil die grafik und und das design besser ist als 2 und 3 aber teil 1 immer noch ungeschlagen mit von der atmosphäre und der story wenn man damals teil 1 gespielt hat als es rauskam 

wobei mass effect 1 mehr quest hatte und mehr adventure und rollenspiel elemente wobei teil 2 mehr shooter elemente hatte ^^ aber wenn man teil 2 zuerst kennt kann man teil 1 nicht mehr spielen

währendessen ich dragon age 1 immer noch besser finde als dragon age 2 - okay die grafik ist besser als in teil 1 dafür die story und der ganze rollenspiel anteil zusammengeschnitten zu konsolen kost bei teil 2 ^^


----------



## Konov (8. November 2011)

Ich wusste nicht, wo ich es posten sollte, aber hat jemand ne Ahnung ob Skyrim wohl vor Freitag bereits verschickt wird?
Erscheinungsdatum ist ja Freitag. Aber Amazon wird wohl warscheinlich erst am Montag liefern nehme ich an?

Und noch eine Frage: Werdet ihr auf Englisch oder auf Deutsch zocken? Die englische Synchro hat mir ja sehr gut gefallen, allerdings auch teilweise schwer zu verstehen - für ein Story RPG ja tödlich...


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. November 2011)

Es wird sehr wahrscheinlich pünktlich Freitag da sein.



> Lieferung am Erscheinungstag:
> Ob die Lieferung am Erscheinungstag an Ihre Adresse möglich ist, sehen Sie an der Kasse.


----------



## Gutgore (8. November 2011)

naja eigtl verschickt amazon das meistens so , das man es am erscheinugnstag hat.. Also bisher hab ich immer alles am erscheinugnstag erhalten ..spätestens sonst 1 tag danach..was ja samstag wäre. Naja ich spiel auf deutsch xD


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. November 2011)

Bei Amazon findest du bei Skyrim auch eine Diskussion zu genau dem Thema. In aller, aller Regel ist das Teil am Freitag da, je nachdem, wo genau du wohnst, auch schon am Donnerstag.


----------



## Konov (8. November 2011)

Danke für die Infos!
Hoffen wir mal dass die deutsche Synchro auch was hergibt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. November 2011)

Warum kauft man sich Sim2 UND 3?


----------



## RubenPlinius (8. November 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Warum kauft man sich Sim2 UND 3?



warum kauft man sich Diablo 2 UND 3? wahrscheinlich hat man zuerst das eine und dann kommt das andere raus^^

zur zeit spiel ich hdro, da ist aber mal wieder flaute
wünschte ich könnte schon modern warfare 3 spielen, aber das ist noch irgendwo zwischen UK und mir am postweg xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. November 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> wünschte ich könnte schon modern warfare 3 spielen, aber das ist noch irgendwo zwischen UK und mir am postweg xD



Informiert mich dann mal ob der Multiplayer was hergibt


----------



## Deathstyle (8. November 2011)

Orcs Must Die!


----------



## Haxxler (9. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Informiert mich dann mal ob der Multiplayer was hergibt



Also ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Zwar sind die Maps nicht so abwechslungsreich wie ich es mir erhofft habe, aber bisher passt eigentlich alles. Das man seine Abschußserie jetzt auch behält obwohl man gestorben ist empfinden zwar viele als Casual-Gedöns, aber ich find das echt ne feine Sache. Ich hab nur irgendwie das Gefühl, dass das Leveln viel schneller geht als bei MW2 oder BO. Hab jetzt gestern Abend mit dem Multiplayer angefangen (weil ich bis gestern dachte er würde noch nicht gehen, obwohl er doch ging >.<) und bin schon Rang 40, obwohl ich jetzt auch nicht übermäßig viel oder übermäßig gut gespielt habe.


----------



## Razyl (9. November 2011)

DOTA 2


----------



## Littletall (9. November 2011)

Ich spiels nicht selber, aber mein Verlobter hat sich Mortal Kombat für die PS3 besorgt.

Und ich hab einen Heidenspaß, dabei zuzusehen. Die ganzen übertriebenen Splatter-Effekte lenken mich so richtig schön von meinen Sorgen und Problemen ab.

Besonders gefällt mir der "Test your luck"-Modus. Dort gibt es tatsächlich einen Modus "Kopfloser Kampf". Sowas von sinnlos und gerade deshalb so witzig (vor allem, weil die Kontrahenten währenddessen alles vollbluten).

Ich bin in letzter Zeit irgendwie morbide geworden...


----------



## Konov (9. November 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Und ich hab einen Heidenspaß, dabei zuzusehen. Die ganzen übertriebenen Splatter-Effekte lenken mich so richtig schön von meinen Sorgen und Problemen ab.



Das sollte dir zu denken geben 
Mich würde sowas eher weniger ablenken, eher nerven.


----------



## Legendary (9. November 2011)

Ich hab mal FEAR 3 angefangen aber irgendwie ist das Spiel madig... :/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. November 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Das man seine Abschußserie jetzt auch behält obwohl man gestorben ist empfinden zwar viele als Casual-Gedöns, aber ich find das echt ne feine Sache.



Find ich ehrlich gesagt schon kacke-.-
Dass ich das jetzt auch richtig verstanden hab: Du machst 4 Kills, stirbst, machst nochmal 4 Kills und bekommst deine 8er Abschussserie ?


----------



## Littletall (9. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das sollte dir zu denken geben
> Mich würde sowas eher weniger ablenken, eher nerven.



Ich fand Kämpfe schon immer faszinierend und das literweise Blut, dass dieses Spiel in der Arena verspritzt, kann ich einfach nicht ernst nehmen. Am Besten find ich ja noch die X-Ray-Attacken, wo so richtig schön die Knochen zermatscht werden und es geht weiter, als wär nix gewesen.

Ich liebe Unlogik in Spielen.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Find ich ehrlich gesagt schon kacke-.-
> Dass ich das jetzt auch richtig verstanden hab: Du machst 4 Kills, stirbst, machst nochmal 4 Kills und bekommst deine 8er Abschussserie ?




Exakt. Aber eben dann keinen PaveLow der alles niederschreddert und ne Map voll Leichen und nen Spieler mit 400Kills übrig lässt, sondern Support wie Super UAV zB


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. November 2011)

Ich habe mein Skyrim bei Amazon storniert. Es kann nicht sein, dass kleinere Läden das Ding problemlos schon gestern auf den Weg geschickt haben und es Amazon erst morgen macht. Zumal ich schon vor Wochen bestellt habe. Da pilgere ich morgens lieber in einen Laden als bis Samstag zu warten.


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Skyrim bei Amazon storniert. Es kann nicht sein, dass kleinere Läden das Ding problemlos schon gestern auf den Weg geschickt haben und es Amazon erst morgen macht. Zumal ich schon vor Wochen bestellt habe. Da pilgere ich morgens lieber in einen Laden als bis Samstag zu warten.



Meins ist soeben versandt worden - und ich hab auch bei Amazon.de bestellt. O:


----------



## Reflox (9. November 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> warum kauft man sich Diablo 2 UND 3? wahrscheinlich hat man zuerst das eine und dann kommt das andere raus^^



Leider kann man Endlosspiele und "normale" Spiele nicht vergleichen. Vorallem da Sims 3 eigentlich das gleiche wie Sims 2 ist, nur mit besserer Grafik, Möglichkeiten etc. Ich verstehs ganz ehrlich auch nicht, ich besitze Sims 3 und habe Sims 2 meinem Bruder gegeben. ^^

Ab morgen vermutlich MW3, wenn ich dann Lust drauf habe.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. November 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Exakt. Aber eben dann keinen PaveLow der alles niederschreddert und ne Map voll Leichen und nen Spieler mit 400Kills übrig lässt, sondern Support wie Super UAV zB



Aber in der Vorschau haben se doch schon mit Juggernauts und haste nich gesehn geworben?
Also wenns diesmal nicht wieder so ein lächerliches Abschussserien-Gewitter ist, würd ichs mir auch nochmal anschaun.


----------



## Konov (9. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Skyrim bei Amazon storniert. Es kann nicht sein, dass kleinere Läden das Ding problemlos schon gestern auf den Weg geschickt haben und es Amazon erst morgen macht. Zumal ich schon vor Wochen bestellt habe. Da pilgere ich morgens lieber in einen Laden als bis Samstag zu warten.



Naja, meins ist laut Amazonseite auch noch nicht versandt, ich gehe davon aus, dass es erst Samstag oder nächste Woche kommt. Schlimm? Nö... ^^


----------



## Sajrana (9. November 2011)

Battlefield 3 <3


----------



## Littletall (10. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Leider kann man Endlosspiele und "normale" Spiele nicht vergleichen. Vorallem da Sims 3 eigentlich das gleiche wie Sims 2 ist, nur mit besserer Grafik, Möglichkeiten etc. Ich verstehs ganz ehrlich auch nicht, ich besitze Sims 3 und habe Sims 2 meinem Bruder gegeben. ^^
> 
> Ab morgen vermutlich MW3, wenn ich dann Lust drauf habe.



Da muss ich widersprechen. Sims 2 und 3 haben ein ähnliches Prinzip, aber sind vollkommen unterschiedlich. Ich konnte mich mit Teil 3 immer noch nicht richtig anfreunden und spiele meistens 2 (ehrlich gesagt, mir gehts so auf die Nerven, dass man nur eine Familie spielen kann).

Eigentlich wollte ich mir mal die Addons kaufen, aber da bei jedem einzelnen Negativbewertungen wegen Systemabstürzungen waren und keine Patchs das beheben konnten, hab ich es gelassen. Enttäuschend, EA.


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Skyrim bei Amazon storniert. Es kann nicht sein, dass kleinere Läden das Ding problemlos schon gestern auf den Weg geschickt haben und es Amazon erst morgen macht. Zumal ich schon vor Wochen bestellt habe. Da pilgere ich morgens lieber in einen Laden als bis Samstag zu warten.





Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Meins ist soeben versandt worden - und ich hab auch bei Amazon.de bestellt. O:


Wäre cool wenn Ihr nächste Woche kurz Eure Eindrücke schildern könntet. Ich bin mir noch nicht wirklich sicher, ob ich mir das zulegen will, bzw jetzt schon zulegen will. Oblivion war damals beim Release fast unspielbar und zu dem "rote Farbe"-Patch gings ewig. Ausserdem soll Skyrim ja extrem Richtung Fable 3 gehen, was für mich klar gegen einen Kauf sprechen würde.


----------



## Kaldreth (10. November 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wäre cool wenn Ihr nächste Woche kurz Eure Eindrücke schildern könntet. Ich bin mir noch nicht wirklich sicher, ob ich mir das zulegen will, bzw jetzt schon zulegen will. Oblivion war damals beim Release fast unspielbar und zu dem "rote Farbe"-Patch gings ewig. Ausserdem soll Skyrim ja extrem Richtung Fable 3 gehen, was für mich klar gegen einen Kauf sprechen würde.



Ich sehe es ganz genauso! Ich werde auch erstmal abwarten und auf ein paar Reaktionen / Tests warten! Bin zwar total heiß auf das Spiel, aber ich hab im Moment noch BF3, was sehr viel Spaß macht.


----------



## Tilbie (10. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Für mich jetzt eindeutig das beste Spiel aller Zeiten. Da kann der Hype um Skyrim noch so groß sein, es wird die Qualität von Dark Suls nie erreichen, weder Atmosphäre noch Story oder Gameplay.​Persönliche Meinung.​


----------



## Raema (10. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, meins ist laut Amazonseite auch noch nicht versandt, ich gehe davon aus, dass es erst Samstag oder nächste Woche kommt. Schlimm? Nö... ^^



Ich war heute beim örtlichen Saturn (Gelsenkirchen), wo ich es bereits kaufen konnte. Allerdings geht die Installation erst in "approximately 7 hours" - also gegen 1:00 Uhr morgen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2011)

Modern Warfare 3

Grade am Hamburger Rathaus und Hbf gekämpft, bisher sehr in Ordnung (so wie bei BF3).

Den Co-op find ich wirklich klasse und sehr motivierend. Besonders der Überleben-Modus ist gut gelungen. Mal schauen, wie die anderen Modi sind.


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Modern Warfare 3
> 
> Grade am Hamburger Rathaus und Hbf gekämpft, bisher sehr in Ordnung (so wie bei BF3).
> 
> Den Co-op find ich wirklich klasse und sehr motivierend. Besonders der Überleben-Modus ist gut gelungen. Mal schauen, wie die anderen Modi sind.



Ich bin auch gerade im Parkhaus in Hambrug und bin einfach nur begeistert! Ich hatte zuerst meine Zweifel ob dieses 0815 CoD-Setting mir immernoch zusagt, aber es hat mich wirklich überzeugt.


----------



## The Paladin (11. November 2011)

Gerade beim Installieren von Skyrim

Das wird so Epic, Bethesda macht Geniale RPG´s


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (11. November 2011)

- World of Warcraft: Cataclysm (habe eine Worgen-Kriegerin begonnen - neue Klasse, neue Rasse)
- Modern Warfare 3 (Moorhuhn? Really? ...und selbst wenn. Wenn es so packend inszeniert ist, spiele ich auch Moorhuhn wieder)
- C&C: Red Alert 3 (Soviets durch; jetzt kommen die Allies)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2011)

BETHESDA

WHY U NOT LET ME PLAY SKYRIM IN ENGLISH ? 



Also sie können ja wirklich vieles gut, aber ordentliche  Synchros sind nicht dabei. Ist zwar schon besser als in Oblivion, aber trotzdem teilweise schlimm. Naja, lässt sich nicht ändern.


----------



## Kamsi (11. November 2011)

Sw Tor

Weiblicher Zabrak Sith Krieger

swtor ist genau so gut mit den cutscenes wie blizzard mit cata wobei bei sw tor noch alles vertont ist


----------



## The Paladin (11. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> BETHESDA
> 
> WHY U NOT LET ME PLAY SKYRIM IN ENGLISH ?
> 
> ...



Wenn du es auf PC hast, gehst du auf Steam/Bibliothek/Rechtsklick auf Skyrim/Sprache/Englisch/1,4 GB Downloaden


----------



## Konov (11. November 2011)

So Skyrim auch erstmal installiert und die ersten 10 Minuten Zwischensequenzen angeschaut, die aber sowieso aus Videos bereits bekannt waren.
Und Grafik ist TOP, hab nicht den allerneuesten Rechner (1 Jahr alt) aber alles auf Hoch gestellt und es sieht bombastisch aus. Die Auflösung ist irgendwie viel besser als das was man von der Xbox Version gesehen hat.

Insofern bin ich froh dass die PC Grafik nun doch überzeugen kann. 

Heute Abend werd ich mich dann warscheinlich ins Abenteuer stürzen und erstmal vor dem Drachen wegrennen, der grad die Henker-Zeremonie abgefackelt hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2011)

The schrieb:


> Wenn du es auf PC hast, gehst du auf Steam/Bibliothek/Rechtsklick auf Skyrim/Sprache/Englisch/1,4 GB Downloaden



Hab die PS3 Version, da mein PC wohl auf unbestimmte Zeit in der Reparatur ist. 

Bei manchen Spielen geht es ja, wenn man die Systemsprache auf Englisch stellt. Bei Skyrim hab ich dann aber Französisch . Macht aber jetzt auch nix, mit der Synchro kann ich einigermaßen leben. Die Atmosphäre kommt auf jeden Fall rüber.

Gleich die erste richtige Höhlenquest und nen satten Endgegner, wenn es so weitergeht ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. November 2011)

Hab auch schon vier Stunden gespielt und den 1. Drachen gelegt und über eine Nebenquest auch schon den 1. Schrei bekommen. Macht wirklich sehr viel Spaß und auf ultra hat es auch eine geniale Grafik. Viel besser als auf den Xbox-Screenshots.


----------



## Rayon (11. November 2011)

Spiel auch mit dem Gedanken mit Skyrim zuzulegen. Gibts ne Seite, wo man sieht, wie man skillen kann o.ä.? Klassentechnisch ist das ja alles relativ problemlos. Ob 2 H- 2x1H oder Bogen...


----------



## tonygt (11. November 2011)

Ich habs mir auch grad zugelegt und dachte mir jetzt hast du schön was für die Uni gemacht, jetzt zockst den Nachmittag noch aber so wies atm aussieht kann ich frühstens heute Abend um 11 spielen, wenn überhaupt, da Steam irgendwas Patchen will und die Server total überlastet sind.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. November 2011)

Modern Warfare 3

Ja es ist fast wie MW2.5 und ich LIEBE es


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. November 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> Spiel auch mit dem Gedanken mit Skyrim zuzulegen. Gibts ne Seite, wo man sieht, wie man skillen kann o.ä.? Klassentechnisch ist das ja alles relativ problemlos. Ob 2 H- 2x1H oder Bogen...



Naja, du hast etwa 20-30 Skills, darunter eben welche für Waffen, Rüstungen, Schleichen, Diebstahl etc. Innerhalb dieser Skills gibt es dann mehrere Perks, die diese auch noch verbessern. Das System ist auf jeden Fall komplexer und facettenreicher als alle RPGs der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Rayon (12. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, du hast etwa 20-30 Skills, darunter eben welche für Waffen, Rüstungen, Schleichen, Diebstahl etc. Innerhalb dieser Skills gibt es dann mehrere Perks, die diese auch noch verbessern. Das System ist auf jeden Fall komplexer und facettenreicher als alle RPGs der letzten Jahre.



Merci, die Info mit der 3rd-Person auf der PS3 fand ich auch ziemlich hilfreich. Sieht ja schon verlockend aus... Hm. nächste Woche mal gucken, ob ich mich durchringen kann 

Ich danke!


----------



## Felix^^ (12. November 2011)

Mw 3 Bf 3


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. November 2011)

BF3 sollte seit gestern da sein, wooo bleibt es nur >_<


----------



## llcool13 (12. November 2011)

Habe gestern mal wieder Diablo 2 installiert. Aus lauter Vorfreude auf Diablo 3 

Hach ja...die guten alten Klassiker


----------



## Konov (12. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, du hast etwa 20-30 Skills, darunter eben welche für Waffen, Rüstungen, Schleichen, Diebstahl etc. Innerhalb dieser Skills gibt es dann mehrere Perks, die diese auch noch verbessern. Das System ist auf jeden Fall komplexer und facettenreicher als alle RPGs der letzten Jahre.



Wobei ich sehr zufrieden bin mit dem System und eigentlich kein Fan von komplexen Skill-Systemen bin.
Ich hab meist weder Lust noch Zeit mit Stundenrund hinzusetzen und Skillbäume durchzulesen, da finde ich das Sternen-System in Skyrim wirklich mal erfrischend anders. 
Anhand der Namen "Schleichen", "Einhandwaffen" usw. weiß ich sofort, "aha das benutze ich häufig, da setz ich den Punkt jetzt".

Finde das System recht einfach zu erschließen, wobei man natürlich sehr viele Möglichkeiten in der Breite des Systems hat, u.a. so abenteuerliche Sachen wie Redekunst usw.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. November 2011)

Finds nur schade, dass ich mich so früh auf einen Assassinen spezialisiert habe. Jetzt wird es schwer, noch mal Magie zu lernen. Dabei sehen die Zauber so genial aus. Und die Illusionszauber wie Aggression gegen Verbündete sind echt witzig. Ich muss wohl parallel einen 2. Char anfangen. ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. November 2011)

Ist es denn wie in Morrowind oder Oblivion, dass man wirklich Alles lernen kann wenn man nur genug Zeit mitbringt?


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. November 2011)

Es ist ein bisschen anders. Du wählst nicht mehr 10 Haupttalente, sondern hast eben alle verfügbar. Ich könnte als Schwertkämpfer problemlos ein Magier werden - auch wenn es deutlich kniffliger wird, als wenn ich es am Anfang gemacht hätte. Prinzipiell aber problemlos möglich. Wenn man dann zb. Einhand auf 20 gebracht hat, hat man Zugriff auf Verbesserungen, etwa mehr Schaden, höhere Geschwindigkeit beim Schlagen etc. Bei 30, 40, 50 usw. gibts weitere Verbesserungen. 
Stufenaufstiege laufen zum einen über Kampf-EP, zum anderen über Boni, die man beim Verbessern der Talente bekommt, also von 19 auf 20 etwa. Dann kann man pro Stufe entweder Mana, HP oder Ausdauer um je 10 erhöhen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Stufenaufstiege laufen zum einen über Kampf-EP



Das klingt ja jetzt spanisch O__o
Da hatte sich Bethesda doch immer so entschieden gegen gewehrt


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Das klingt ja jetzt spanisch O__o
> Da hatte sich Bethesda doch immer so entschieden gegen gewehrt



Wär auch das erste mal das ich davon gehört habe oO Wenn es so ist, ist es mir bisher nicht aufgefallen. Ich dachte das man einfach Skills trainiert und wenn man dann eine bestimmte Menge an x-Beliebigen Skills erhört hat, kann man entweder Gesundheit, Magicka oder Ausdauer erhöhen und sich noch nen Perk aussuchen oO

Edit: weiß jemand ob und wie man Skyrim nach dem patchen wieder auf Deutsch stellen kann?


----------



## Schrottinator (12. November 2011)

Torchlight 1. Als Einstimmung auf Torchlight 2 will ich mir alle Achievements holen. Irgendwie bin ich wohl ein kleiner Masochist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. November 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob und wie man Skyrim nach dem patchen wieder auf Deutsch stellen kann?



In Steam umstellen?


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (12. November 2011)

Saints Raw The Third  ist doch nach längeren Spielen nicht Schlecht.


----------



## Konov (12. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Finds nur schade, dass ich mich so früh auf einen Assassinen spezialisiert habe. Jetzt wird es schwer, noch mal Magie zu lernen. Dabei sehen die Zauber so genial aus. Und die Illusionszauber wie Aggression gegen Verbündete sind echt witzig. Ich muss wohl parallel einen 2. Char anfangen. ^^



Ich hab auch nochmal neu angefangen und hab jetzt Fernkampf mit Schleichen und Magie verbunden, ist ne witzige Kombination und die Gegner fallen deutlich schneller. Dafür halte ich aber auch nicht viel aus.
Macht auf jedenfall Fun alles mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2011)

Ab und an BF3, aber hauptsächlich weiterhin Dungeon Defenders <3


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> In Steam umstellen?



Wow...epic fail meinerseits. Nicht nur hab ich daran ÜBERHAUPT nicht gedacht, ich habe sogar Skyrim nochmal neu installiert (was eine Weile gedauert hat) und mich dann noch furchtbar darüber aufgeregt das es immer noch auf Englisch war...


----------



## schneemaus (13. November 2011)

Also ich spiele... Dreimal dürft ihr raten... Skyrim ^___^ Und wer das Spiel noch nicht gespielt hat, aber es noch vor hat, sollte hier lieber nicht weiterlesen, wenn er gar nichts gespoilert haben mag x)

Hab's mir am Freitag dann doch noch geholt und bin bis jetzt ziemlich geflasht. Auch wenn ich mich schämen sollte - Skyrim ist mein erstes Elder Scrolls. Und es überwältigt mich einfach. Überfordert bin ich nicht, aber einfach total gefesselt von der Komplexität und der scheinbar unendlichen Möglichkeiten, die mir das Spiel bietet. Ich hab das Gefühl, ich hab noch nix geschafft (gut, den ersten Drachen getötet, lange gereist, bis ich bei den Gestalten auf dem Berg war, die mich ausgebildet haben, so weit also zur augenscheinlichen Hauptstory), aber schon unglaublich viel erlebt. Mein erstes Gold gespart, um es dann für ein Pferd rauszuprassen, was ich bei einem blöden Sprung getötet habe, um mich danach wie ein kleines Kind zu freuen, dass der letzte Autosave davor gemacht wurde, mich bei einer Reise von einem Bergtroll umbringen lassen, obwohl ich schon fast da war, um mich dann zu ärgern, weil ich zwischenzeitlich nicht selbst gespeichert habe und nochmal von vorne losrennen durfte, nach Einsamkeit gereist, Gott sei Dank abgespeichert, weil ich einfach auf die "Bühne" gelatscht bin, um mich dann von den Wachen abmurksen zu lassen, weil ich die Hinrichtung gestört habe (dabei hab ich noch nicht mal Jehova gesagt!), alleine schon, um die Bardenschule zu besuchen, tausend Kartoffeln, Kohlköpfe, Tomaten und Fleisch aller Art gesammelt, um dann am Kochtopf festzustellen, dass mir permanent Salz fehlt, Bücher gelesen (das Kochbuch mit dem Sonnenschein-Souffle war herrlich), gebannt irgendwelchen Leuten zugehört, die mich gerne zugetextet haben, ein, zwei Nebenquests erledigt, dies, das, jenes eben. Ich muss wirklich sagen, dass mich dieses Spiel durch seine extrem vielfältigen Möglichkeiten fast in seiner Welt verlieren lässt - weswegen ich das Spiel jetzt auch nicht mehr an mache, weil ich dann vermutlich bis sonstwann zocke, so, wie ich mich kenne.

Das Skillsystem find ich übrigens gut - ich hab mich, wie in eigentlich jedem RPG, sofort auf Magie spezialisiert, momentan auf Beschwörung und nehm als "Waffe" meistens den Flammenzauber. Hab am Anfang gar nicht gecheckt, dass ich den ja gedrückt halten kann und als wandelndes Inferno rumlaufen kann, solange ich Magicka habe, und immer nur kurz draufgeklickt und mich gewundert, dass das Magicka nicht weggeht   

Was mir übrigens noch etwas aufgefallen ist: Bin ich mit dem Gaul eigentlich wirklich schneller als zu Fuß? Oder ist der nur ein nettes Gimmick und sieht halt hübscher aus, wenn ich reite? Und macht es Sinn, mir in Weißdingsbums ein Haus zu kaufen, jetzt, wo ich es darf? Brauch ich sowas überhaupt, ein eigenes Haus? Kann ich da Sachen aus meinem Inventar lagern? Wäre lieb, wenn das jemand wüsste *_*


----------



## Raema (14. November 2011)

Also ob das Pferd wirklich schneller ist als zu Fuß, da bin ich auch noch nicht überzeugt von.
Ein eigenes Haus finde ich schon recht wichtig, vor allem da du ja sagst du spielst einen Magier (die bekanntlich nicht so schwer heben können ). Ich habe alleine an Drachenknochen+Schuppen die ich so gesammelt habe bis jetzt bestimmt 30 Dinge mit je 10-15 Einheiten gewicht in meiner truhe liegen. Dazu kommen noch diverse Artefakt-Waffen die ich sammle, und andere tolle verzauberte Rüstungen und Tränke. Nach jeder größeren Höhle die ich durchsuche gehe ich erstmal ins Haus und lege das, was ich nicht verkaufen will (erze, leder usw) in der Truhe ab.
Ich habe jetzt 30 Stunden gespielt, und bin Level 29 "Nord-Krieger". Habe bereits 11 Drachen getötet, 17 Worte der Macht gelernt und habe noch immer das Gefühl dass ich nichtmal die Hälfte des Spiels geschafft habe.


----------



## Rayon (14. November 2011)

Ist es denn so bei Skyrim, dass wenn man z.b. zwei 1-Hand Waffen führt, für diese auch spezielle Angriffe bekommt? oder kann man dann nur auf "1-hand"- skillen und macht mehr schaden ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was mir übrigens noch etwas aufgefallen ist: Bin ich mit dem Gaul eigentlich wirklich schneller als zu Fuß? Oder ist der nur ein nettes Gimmick und sieht halt hübscher aus, wenn ich reite? Und macht es Sinn, mir in Weißdingsbums ein Haus zu kaufen, jetzt, wo ich es darf? Brauch ich sowas überhaupt, ein eigenes Haus? Kann ich da Sachen aus meinem Inventar lagern? Wäre lieb, wenn das jemand wüsste *_*



Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass man mitn Pferd schneller ist, weil 



Spoiler



diese Huscarl Lydia immer ganz weiter hinter mir war, also weiter als sonst


 <- Achtung eventueller Spoiler!

Und im Haus, bzw. in den Truhen dort sollte man eigentlich Gegenstände ablegen können die dann dort auch bleiben... war bei Oblivion so, war bei Fallout 3 so und war auch bei Fallout New Vegas so, wäre komisch wenn sie es jetzt geändert hätten...

Das einzige was mir bei Skyrim garnicht gefällt ist die Weltkarte und das einfache Listenmenü im Inventar... gefiel mir schon bei Oblivion nicht auch wenn da sogar noch ne "Schriftrollengrafik" dabei war und jetzt nur noch Weiß auf Schwarzem Hintergrund, bei Fallout war's ja noch mehr oder weniger durch den Pip-Boy erklärbar...


----------



## Kaldreth (14. November 2011)

Ich spiele auch Skyrim und ich könnte den Text von Schneemaus hier rein kopieren würde alles passen! Sogar, dass ich mein Pferd bei einem Sprung getötet hab . 

Das Spiel bietet so viele Möglichkeiten! Hab jetzt am Wochenende denke ich ca. 12 Stunden gespielt und ich hab nur die Oberfläche angekratzt! Ständig tauchen Höhlen auf, man bekommt überall Aufträge und man ist in seiner Bewegung absolut frei! Und wenn man das Spiel dann nach zig Stunden (hab was von über 100 gelesen) durch hat, kann man sich nen neuen char erstellen und die ganzen Sachen, die man ausgelassen hat erleben und ich gehe jede Wette es wird nicht langweilig!

Ich hab z.B. noch überhaupt nicht gekocht und kämpfe als Ork mit einer 2 Hand Waffe und hab eigentlich noch nicht einen Zauber gewirkt... 

Ein total geiles Spiel! 

Gibt nur ganz wenige Kritikpunkte!


----------



## bkeleanor (14. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Orcs Must Die!



Absolut geniales Spiel!


----------



## Haxxler (14. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Find ich ehrlich gesagt schon kacke-.-
> Dass ich das jetzt auch richtig verstanden hab: Du machst 4 Kills, stirbst, machst nochmal 4 Kills und bekommst deine 8er Abschussserie ?



Jap. Wenn du diese Option wählst, bekommst du aber natürlich andere Belohnungen als beim regulären Abschussseriensystem. Du bekommst z.B. keine Predator-Raketen, Pave-Lows, AC 130s etc. Die gibt es weiterhin nur im "Normalen-Modus".


----------



## schneemaus (14. November 2011)

Danke schonmal für die Hinweise. Werd ich mir also so schnell wie möglich ein Haus zulegen, denn ja, ich hab manchmal Probleme mit dem Gewicht, was ich mit mir rumschleppe 

Bringen eigentlich z.B. die Körbe was, die man ja auch aufheben kann? Hab in der allerersten Höhle einfach *alles* mitgenommen, was nur ging, und da wurd's meiner Bretonin schon zu schwer. Dann beim Händler gestanden und der hat mir die Körbe zwar abgenommen, aber mir kein Gold dafür gegeben. Blödian, dafür hab ich die nicht aufgesammelt. Haben die irgend einen Sinn und Zweck?


----------



## Berserkius (14. November 2011)

Skyrim 5 einfach super!


----------



## Konov (14. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Hinweise. Werd ich mir also so schnell wie möglich ein Haus zulegen, denn ja, ich hab manchmal Probleme mit dem Gewicht, was ich mit mir rumschleppe
> 
> Bringen eigentlich z.B. die Körbe was, die man ja auch aufheben kann? Hab in der allerersten Höhle einfach *alles* mitgenommen, was nur ging, und da wurd's meiner Bretonin schon zu schwer. Dann beim Händler gestanden und der hat mir die Körbe zwar abgenommen, aber mir kein Gold dafür gegeben. Blödian, dafür hab ich die nicht aufgesammelt. Haben die irgend einen Sinn und Zweck?



Soweit ich weiß kannste die dann einfach in deinem Haus abstellen und Sachen drin lagern.

Weil es in Dungeons und anderen Häusern ja auch so ist. Wie das mit dem eigenen Haus funktioniert weiß ich allerdings auch noch nicht.
Ich überlege ob ich zum dritten Mal neu anfange, weil ich schon wieder was neues ausprobieren möchte mit den Charakteren 

Aber ich komm auch gar nicht zum Zocken im Moment.





Rayon schrieb:


> Ist es denn so bei Skyrim, dass wenn man z.b. zwei 1-Hand Waffen führt, für diese auch spezielle Angriffe bekommt? oder kann man dann nur auf "1-hand"- skillen und macht mehr schaden ?



Du kannst auch 1 Hand Waffen tragen und auf 2 Hand skillen. Das spiel gibt dir da nix vor. Nur wäre das halt ziemlich unsinnig 

Du kannst jederzeit in jede Richtung frei skillen sobald du einen Talentpunkt frei hast.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. November 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Greif-Taste wie in Oblivion und Morrowind, wo man Gegenstände hochheben und wieder ablegen kann? Das war immer sehr praktisch, wenn man sein Haus aufräumen wollte.


----------



## Konov (14. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Greif-Taste wie in Oblivion und Morrowind, wo man Gegenstände hochheben und wieder ablegen kann? Das war immer sehr praktisch, wenn man sein Haus aufräumen wollte.



Soweit ich weiß gibts nur die Nehmen-Taste... weiß nicht wie das mit dem eigenen Haus dann gelöst wird, weil ja da sonst alles durch die Gegend kugeln würde.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2011)

Auf der PS3 kann man X gedrückt halten und somit Gegenstände frei bewegen, keine Ahnung wie das aufm PC ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. November 2011)

Beim PC kann man einfach 'E' (Standardtaste fürs Nehmen glaube ich war's) gedrückt halten, dann "hält" man die Sachen am Cursor fest und kanns loslassen, für's ablegen einfach nochmal 'E' drücken, dann lässt man es wieder los.


----------



## orkman (14. November 2011)

modern warfare 3 grad fertig


----------



## Rayon (14. November 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBaJTYjAOCY

hat meine Frage beantwortet. Man kriegt also Bonustalente, wenn man in den Skilltree weiter reinskillt. im Sinne von: Schneller zuschlagen, Axt Spezialisierung etc. 

Bestell ich mir gleich mal.


----------



## LiangZhou (14. November 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Jap. Wenn du diese Option wählst, bekommst du aber natürlich andere Belohnungen als beim regulären Abschussseriensystem. Du bekommst z.B. keine Predator-Raketen, Pave-Lows, AC 130s etc. Die gibt es weiterhin nur im "Normalen-Modus".




Aber EMP, SchildJuggernaut und StealthBomber was ich extrem stark finde dafür das man theoretisch 10mal sterben kann.


----------



## Haxxler (14. November 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Aber EMP, SchildJuggernaut und StealthBomber was ich extrem stark finde dafür das man theoretisch 10mal sterben kann.



Gut, der Juggi ist sowieso etwas zu stark find ich. Was EMP und Bomber angeht, finde ich es eigentlich ok.

²Topic: Immer noch MW3, obwohl ich noch Assassins Creed Revelations hier rumliegen hab :/


----------



## Reflox (14. November 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> modern warfare 3 grad fertig



Hast du alle Aufklärungsdinger eingesammelt?^^


----------



## Asayur (14. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir bei Skyrim garnicht gefällt ist die Weltkarte und das einfache Listenmenü im Inventar... gefiel mir schon bei Oblivion nicht auch wenn da sogar noch ne "Schriftrollengrafik" dabei war und jetzt nur noch Weiß auf Schwarzem Hintergrund, bei Fallout war's ja noch mehr oder weniger durch den Pip-Boy erklärbar...



Die Karte find ich auch schrecklich, sie sieht zwar toll aus, aber richtigen helfen mit der Wegfindung tut sie nicht, das Listenmenü geht, ich hab mich daran gewöhnt und benutz fleißig die Favoriten Funktion, die schon viel Scrollerei in Kämpfen abnimmt und alles recht flüssig gestaltet ^^


----------



## Rayon (14. November 2011)

Hm, bevor ichs nun entgültig bestelle  ... hab damals Oblivion angespielt, hatte mir aber gar nicht zugesagt vom Skillsystem und der Grafik, und das man da auch nur die egoperspektive nutzen konnte sagte mir auch nicht zu. Ist das bei Skyrim grundsätzlich anders?


----------



## tonygt (14. November 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> Hm, bevor ichs nun entgültig bestelle  ... hab damals Oblivion angespielt, hatte mir aber gar nicht zugesagt vom Skillsystem und der Grafik, und das man da auch nur die egoperspektive nutzen konnte sagte mir auch nicht zu. Ist das bei Skyrim grundsätzlich anders?



Das Skillsystem ist anders als bei Oblivio,deutlich komplexer und Vielfälltiger. Man kann zwar auch aus normaler Persketive spielen diesmal auch mit Fadenkreuz aber kp wie gut das im Kampf funktioniert, gehört einfach zur Elders Scroll reihe dazu das man aus der Ego Perspektive spielt.


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> Hm, bevor ichs nun entgültig bestelle  ... hab damals Oblivion angespielt, hatte mir aber gar nicht zugesagt vom Skillsystem und der Grafik, und das man da auch nur die egoperspektive nutzen konnte sagte mir auch nicht zu. Ist das bei Skyrim grundsätzlich anders?



Was hattest du damals an der Grafik auszusetzen? o.o


----------



## Konov (14. November 2011)

Du kannst Skyrim auch aus der 3rd Person Perspektive spielen, Ego ist kein Muss... gerade wenns unübersichtlich wird, mach ich da gerne Gebrauch von. Und du kannst dann auch rauszoomen, so dass du jede Menge Übersicht hast.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. November 2011)

Sind eig. noch jemandem in den Statistiken von Skyrim die Überraschungsangriffe aufgefallen?
Keine Ahnung was das sein soll den laut der Zahlen hab ich noch nie einen gemacht


----------



## Makanko (16. November 2011)

So gut wie alle spielen Skyrim^^

Spiele nen Magier aufm Schwierigkeitsgrad MEISTER!


----------



## Konov (16. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Sind eig. noch jemandem in den Statistiken von Skyrim die Überraschungsangriffe aufgefallen?
> Keine Ahnung was das sein soll den laut der Zahlen hab ich noch nie einen gemacht



Gute Frage was das sein soll... könnte vllt. Diebesangriffe am Wegesrand sein? Mich hat schon öfter einer vom Pferd geholt.
Oder wenn man jemanden mit einem kritischen Schlag tötet bevor der reagieren kann. ^^


----------



## tonygt (16. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gute Frage was das sein soll... könnte vllt. Diebesangriffe am Wegesrand sein? Mich hat schon öfter einer vom Pferd geholt.
> Oder wenn man jemanden mit einem kritischen Schlag tötet bevor der reagieren kann. ^^



Also ich hab 75 und da ich Assasine spiele und meine Gegner immer mit schleich Angriffen angreife hängts wohl damit zusammen. Ich denke das damit die Finisches gemeint sein wenn man jemanden meuchelt.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man endlich neue Schreie verwenden kann? Hab jetzt schon 5 neue Schreie und noch für keinen genug Seelen obwohl ich schon realtiv viele Drachen getötet hab.


----------



## bkeleanor (17. November 2011)

Immer noch Red dead Redemption
bin eigentlich durch damit, aber mir gefällt das ende sowas von gar nicht!

ab heute liegt Rocksmith und Assassins Creed Revelations (ACR) rum.
aber erst mal schauen ob ich in RDR nicht doch was drehen kann.


----------



## Kaldreth (17. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das Skillsystem ist anders als bei Oblivio,deutlich komplexer und Vielfälltiger. Man kann zwar auch aus normaler Persketive spielen diesmal auch mit Fadenkreuz aber kp wie gut das im Kampf funktioniert, gehört einfach zur Elders Scroll reihe dazu das man aus der Ego Perspektive spielt.



Also ich spiel fast ausschließlich aus der 3rd Personsicht! Gefällt mir deutlich besser! Ausnahme wenn ich mit Bogen arbeite, da ist mein Avatar dann doch manchmal im Weg! Aber ohne 3rd Person fehlt mir die Übersicht!


----------



## Konov (17. November 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Also ich spiel fast ausschließlich aus der 3rd Personsicht! Gefällt mir deutlich besser! Ausnahme wenn ich mit Bogen arbeite, da ist mein Avatar dann doch manchmal im Weg! Aber ohne 3rd Person fehlt mir die Übersicht!



Wenn ich in einer Stadt unterwegs bin, spiel ich meistens auch aus 3rd Person. Wenn man sich aber Personen oder Gegenstände näher anschauen will, muss man halt in Ego wechseln und in Kämpfen mach ich das normalerweise auch, weil die 3rd Person leider doch etwas hakelig ist, wenn man anderes gewohnt ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. November 2011)

Might and Magic - Clash of Heroes.
Ziemlich gut.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie man endlich neue Schreie verwenden kann? Hab jetzt schon 5 neue Schreie und noch für keinen genug Seelen obwohl ich schon realtiv viele Drachen getötet hab.



Du musst ins Menü und die Schreie mit R aktivieren
Halt für jeden Schrei eine Seele



> Ich denke das damit die Finisches gemeint sein wenn man jemanden meuchelt.



Also ich hab jemanden Mal von hinten mit nem Schwert direkt erledigt ohne gesehn zu werden...
Oder gehen so richtige Finishes nur mit Dolch ?


----------



## Konov (17. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Also ich hab jemanden Mal von hinten mit nem Schwert direkt erledigt ohne gesehn zu werden...
> Oder gehen so richtige Finishes nur mit Dolch ?



Also ich hab sowohl mit Einhand-Schwert und Schild, wie auch mit nem großen 2 Handschwert schon Leute mit einem Schlag umgebracht, wo ich sonst 5-6 mal draufrumkloppen musste.
Das ist immer der Moment, wo der Gegner gerade nach dir geschlagen hat und du bist ausgewichen oder hast geblockt und schlägst als direkte Gegenattacke zu, dann kommt so ein Kameraschwenk und der Charakter spießt den Gegner auf (durch den Bauch z.B. oder auch durch den Rücken)


----------



## tonygt (17. November 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Du musst ins Menü und die Schreie mit R aktivieren
> Halt für jeden Schrei eine Seele
> 
> 
> ...



Also ein Meuchel Finisher von hinten, wo man ihnen den Hals aufschlitzt, geht nur mit einem Dolch.
Alle anderen Finischer gehen wie Konov schon sagte mit allen. Vor allem lustig ist der Kopfabhacken finisher


----------



## schneemaus (17. November 2011)

Jep, definitiv noch ein Zweitchar, der dann auch mal mit Dolchen umgeht.

Ich hab links meinen Zauberspruch und rechts ein Stäbchen 

BTT: Skyrim. Immer noch. Und zwischendurch mit dem DS Picross 3D.

Edit: Übrigens verweise ich mal ganz liebevoll auf den Skyrim-Sammelthread, den ich vorhin aufgemacht hab, damit ich mich nicht durch tausend Threads wühlen muss, um mir eure Erfahrungen durchzulesen


----------



## Norua (17. November 2011)

Kommt es mit nur so vor oder varriert der Schwierigkeitsgrad extrem bei Skyrim?
Ich beschäftige mich als erstes mit den Gefährten (Weils da ein cooles extra gibt )
Ich würde meinen Charakter einen Kampfmagier nennen (Einhänder, Zerstörung, leichte Rüstung, Wiederherstellung)
Teilweise schieß ich Gegner mit frostbiss? und Funken Tod bevor sie bei mir sind/hau sie mit 2 mächtigen Hiebe weg
Und andere Gegner wie einen Vampierchef nur weil er 6 sekunden aus dem Bett gerbaucht hat 

Soll nicht heißen das es mir zu schwer ist, ich mag herausforderungen.

 |
 | 	Sollte keiner lesen der noch nicht die Gefährten durch hat
\|/


Spoiler



Kann mir wer sagen wie das mit der Bestienform funktioniert? Gibts da einen CD und wie aktiviere ich sie?


----------



## BlizzLord (17. November 2011)

Schlimm finde ich eher die Tatsache das mein "tank"(Heavy Armor, Block hochgeskillt + Steel armor und Iron Shield) öfter mal von 2 Händer Npcs auseinandergenommen wird.

Kampf beginnt:

Erster Treffer des gegners -> Block 20% Meiner Leben weg.
Zweiter Treffer( nachdem ich den Gegner auf 20% oder so runtergekloppt habe/ich noch bei ca 60-80% Leben) -> Killcam taucht auf und der Typ haut mir die Birne ein weil ich einmal zu spät geblockt habe...

Irgendwo ist das Spiel teils einfach ziemlich schlecht balanciert.
(Siehe die Poppel Drachen die weniger Schaden machen als nen Troll...)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. November 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Irgendwo ist das Spiel teils einfach ziemlich schlecht balanciert.
> (Siehe die Poppel Drachen die weniger Schaden machen als nen Troll...)



Ganz zu schweigen von den Banditenbossen. Den ersten hab ich noch so einigermaßen umgehauen (in der Erzmine). Der Zweite ist aber unglaublich schwer (im Dungeon mit den verbrannten Leichen im Käfig. Doppelt so hart wie der erste Drache... -.-

Überlege gleich wieder von neu anzufangen, weil ich mit der Skillung so ziemlich Mist gebaut habe ^^


----------



## zoizz (17. November 2011)

ah mist - falscher Thread. Wollte im "was spielt ihr gerade" und nicht bei Skyrim


----------



## Berserkius (17. November 2011)

Skyrim, zocke gerade einen Schurken hoch der haut rein und die Spielweise ist super da ich sonst immer bei den anderen Teilen als Krieger gespielt habe.


----------



## TrollJumper (17. November 2011)

Norua schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kann mir wer sagen wie das mit der Bestienform funktioniert? Gibts da einen CD und wie aktiviere ich sie?



Unter Magie, Kräfte, Bestiengestalt.

Spiele imo auch fleißig Skyrim.


----------



## Norua (17. November 2011)

Da ist die fähigkeit ja aber egal wie oft ich draufdrück ich nehm ihn weder in die Hand noch "wird er aktiviert" muss ich dafür villeicht erst alle quests fertig machen?


----------



## Ogil (17. November 2011)

Ich vermute das wird wie die Rufe oder die Volksfaehigkeiten ausgeloest (d.h. z.B. auf der Box per rechter Schultertaste)


----------



## Legendary (17. November 2011)

Öhm...macht ihr mal nen Skyrim Thread auf? Irgendwie nervt mich dieses Spiel langsam obwohl ich total auf Rollenspiele abfahr. In der Berufsschule flippt auch schon jeder aus wegen dem Spiel.

Ich spiel immer noch das gute alte Gothic 2 und warte sehnsüchtig auf Diablo 3.


----------



## Cyberratchet (17. November 2011)

Momentan spiele ich *Deus Ex:Human Revolution* und ich bin vollkommen gefesselt. Die Atmosphäre und die Musik sind wirklich 1A und auch vom Gameplay bin ich positiv überrascht. Normalerweise "stealthe" ich nicht soo gerne in Videospielen, aber bei DE ist das hervorragend gelungen. Stun Gun, Crossbow oder das Tranquilizer Rifle, alles nette Tools welche mir das Leben bis jetzt erleichtert haben. Nun bin ich "leider" schon im letzten Level, ich hoffe dass das noch etwas dauert, aber ich kann jetzt schon sagen das es wohl neben "The Witcher 2" mein GotY 2011 ist .


----------



## tonygt (17. November 2011)

Norua schrieb:


> Da ist die fähigkeit ja aber egal wie oft ich draufdrück ich nehm ihn weder in die Hand noch "wird er aktiviert" muss ich dafür villeicht erst alle quests fertig machen?



Ist nen Y Skill muss man auswählen und dann wie nen Schrei aktivieren. Und geht nur einmal am Tag.
Weiter gehts im Skyrim Thread denn aber wieder niemand findet weil er in einem Unter Forum vergammelt -.-"
Ernstahaft Buffed warum muss man für jedes kleine Thema nen neues Unterforum aufmachen wenn in die meisten doch eh net reingeschaut wird. Ich verstehs net


----------



## schneemaus (17. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Öhm...macht ihr mal nen Skyrim Thread auf? Irgendwie nervt mich dieses Spiel langsam obwohl ich total auf Rollenspiele abfahr. In der Berufsschule flippt auch schon jeder aus wegen dem Spiel.
> 
> Ich spiel immer noch das gute alte Gothic 2 und warte sehnsüchtig auf Diablo 3.



Skyrim hat nen eigenen Bereich und es gibt einen Sammelthread. Wie oben schon erwähnt  Wer trotzdem hier rein schreibt, hat selbst schuld.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. November 2011)

Hab gestern Rocksmith bekommen und auch gleich mal angespielt.

Wers nicht kennt dem sei gesagt, dass Rocksmith ähnlich wie Guitar Hero oder Rockband funktioniert.
Der unterschied besteht nur darin, dass man anstelle von einer Plastik Gitarre als Controller mit einer richtigen E-Gitarre spielt.
also anstatt 5 tasten plus anschlag hast du 22 bünde und 6 saiten zu bedienen. ich finds arschgeil!

Das Spiel passt sich automatisch deinem können an z.B. wenn du alle Noten richtig spielst setzt es immer mehr noten ein, bis du den kompletten song mit allen noten spielst. wenn du dann immer noch alles triffst bis du richtig gut^^

zudem gibt es echt geile mini games bei denen du deinen skill in den techniken verbessern kannst.
z.B. Bends, slides und die fähigkeit zu wissen wie weit auseinander die bünde liegen (dabei lernt deine Gitarre auf enten zu schiessen).

eine schwachstelle hat das spiel aber, denn man muss unnötig oft shiften. in vielen songs könnte man auch einfach die saite wechseln anstatt die bünde.


----------



## Konov (18. November 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Schlimm finde ich eher die Tatsache das mein "tank"(Heavy Armor, Block hochgeskillt + Steel armor und Iron Shield) öfter mal von 2 Händer Npcs auseinandergenommen wird.
> 
> Kampf beginnt:
> 
> ...



Auch wenn das ins Skyrim Forum gehört das ZAM aufgemacht hat:

Mit Stahl und Eisenrüstung biste ja eher noch am Anfang. Hab mir grad die Zwergenrüstung selbst gebaut, dank Schmied Skillung. Die hat noch etwas mehr Rüstung. An der Werkbank das ganze noch auf "Hochwertig" erweitern und die Rüssi hält gleich viel mehr aus. Ein Riese haut mich trotzdem mit einem Schlag aus den Latschen. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Auch wenn das ins Skyrim Forum gehört das ZAM aufgemacht hat:
> 
> Mit Stahl und Eisenrüstung biste ja eher noch am Anfang. Hab mir grad die Zwergenrüstung selbst gebaut, dank Schmied Skillung. Die hat noch etwas mehr Rüstung. An der Werkbank das ganze noch auf "Hochwertig" erweitern und die Rüssi hält gleich viel mehr aus. Ein Riese haut mich trotzdem mit einem Schlag aus den Latschen. ^^



Ich hab mir schon die Drachenrüstung gemacht. Nur seltsam, dass die unendlich günstiger ist als die Daedra-Rüstung. :/

Weiß jemand, ob und wie man Origin auf zwei PCs installieren kann? Ich hab ja noch einen Laptop. Fifa 12 konnte ich auf beiden installieren, aber den Key hat Origin dann nicht angenommen. Muss aber doch irgendwie gehen, klappt bei Steam ja auch.


----------



## tonygt (18. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab mir schon die Drachenrüstung gemacht. Nur seltsam, dass die unendlich günstiger ist als die Daedra-Rüstung. :/
> 
> Weiß jemand, ob und wie man Origin auf zwei PCs installieren kann? Ich hab ja noch einen Laptop. Fifa 12 konnte ich auf beiden installieren, aber den Key hat Origin dann nicht angenommen. Muss aber doch irgendwie gehen, klappt bei Steam ja auch.



Vieleicht mit Steam einloggen und dann installieren über Steam.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. November 2011)

Ok jetzt gehts endlich.

Aber andre Frage: Weiß jemand ob und wie man bei LoL im privaten Match mal andere Charaktere für die Bots einstellen kann 5, 6 verschiedenen?


----------



## Jester (18. November 2011)

Heute BF3 geholt!
Addet mich, meine Origin-Liste ist noch so leer: Paddox!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. November 2011)

GIRP 
Momentaner Rekord: 18.9m


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. November 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> GIRP
> Momentaner Rekord: 18.9m



Das Spiel macht ja mal süchtig 
23,5


----------



## iShock (18. November 2011)

danke für die gebrochenen finger AUA !!! :s


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. November 2011)

oh so skyrim  seit oblivion glaube kein so dickes rpg mehr gespielt, jeden busch und jedes stein abzugrasen macht immernoch riesen laune^^ 3-4h um die erste stadt rumlaufen und zeug aufdecken bis man endlich mal in die stadt geht &#9829;


----------



## Saji (19. November 2011)

Portal 1. Naja, eigentlich habe ich es gerade eben durchgespielt. Ja, ich weiß, ich bin da hintendran. Aber ich konnte damit nie etwas anfangen. Jetzt gabs das ja letztens in Steam für Lau. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: das war ein schönes Abenteuer mit den Portalen.  War richtig knackig am Schluss. Ich musste auch je einmal bei Level 18 und 19 spicken, weil ich ums Verrecken nicht weiterkam. ^^ Schön, muss ich mir mal Portal 2 holen.


----------



## Tikume (19. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ernstahaft Buffed warum muss man für jedes kleine Thema nen neues Unterforum aufmachen wenn in die meisten doch eh net reingeschaut wird. Ich verstehs net



Reduzieren wir alle Foren auf das Small-Talk - etlichen Usern würde das entgegen kommen die sind eh nicht in der Lage das richtige Forum zu treffen


----------



## Panorama123 (19. November 2011)

weil sich hier leute über die schwachen Drachen in Skyrim aufregen.....probiert mal nen alten Drachen auf Experte oder Meister...habe bis jetzt noch keinen schwierigeren Gegner gehabt, am Land wie auch in der Luft sehr schnell, mit einem Schrei haun sie dich sofort weg, muss man extrem das Terrain nutzen....


----------



## BlizzLord (19. November 2011)

Panorama123 schrieb:


> weil sich hier leute über die schwachen Drachen in Skyrim aufregen.....probiert mal nen alten Drachen auf Experte oder Meister...habe bis jetzt noch keinen schwierigeren Gegner gehabt, am Land wie auch in der Luft sehr schnell, mit einem Schrei haun sie dich sofort weg, muss man extrem das Terrain nutzen....



Hab bisher jeden Drachen einfach getötet, auf Master.
Im Nahkampf(jedenfalls wenn er mal am Boden war) und die machen wirklich keinen Schaden.

Der Breathe macht bei mir noch ca. 30-50% wenn er komplett durchkommt.
Nahkampf Angriff macht ca. 10%.

Und nur weil ein Drache vielleicht etwas schwieriger ist macht es das Problem nicht besser das der so angepriesene epische Drachenkampf so ein bullshit ist. 

Und ja ich spiele noch Skyrim. ;P


----------



## Cyberratchet (20. November 2011)

NDA ist ja weg also...
ich spiele nun seit 2 Tagen *Star Wars: The Old Republic* und ich bin fast restlos begeistert. Entschieden habe ich mich für einen Jedi Guardian/Wächter, da mir Dualwield-Laserschwert überhaupt nicht zusagt und ich hier und da auch gerne einmal tanke. Die Quests sind Standardkost, durch die Vertonung machen sie mir aber trotzdem erstaunlich viel Spaß. PvP und die erste Ini werde ich in nächster Zeit noch testen, aber so wie es aussieht könnte SWTOR nach AoC, und gut einem Jahr Pause, mein nächstes MMO sein.
Einziger Kritikpunkt bis jetzt: Eine Klassenquest der Jedi ist verbuggt und sogut wie jeder hat diesen Bug. Somit kommt man erstmal nicht von Coruscant herunter  .


----------



## bkeleanor (23. November 2011)

Battlefield 3

Ich hab erst angefangen aber im moment reg ich mich auf wegen dieser absolut bescheuerten spielserver such lösung.
Mein PC ist 3 jährig und hat schon etwas probleme mit neueren games. da läuft das ganze nicht besser wenn man origin und noch eine internet seite aufhaben muss.
manchmal übertreiben sie es echt mit kopier / cheaterschutz.

jo ansonsten ist es auch nicht anders als bad company 2. Freezes, discos und 3 zu 20 statistiken sind zum haare ausrupfen.

den kauf bereue ich aber trotzdem nicht da ich das ausschliesslich mit kumpels spiele :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2011)

Skyrim in Zahlung gegeben, dafür ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bekommen 

Erstes Fazit: Bombastisch! Grafik Top (PS3-Verhältnisse) und die (englische) Synchro extrem gut, ach ich freu mich


----------



## BlizzLord (25. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal wieder angefangen


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2011)

Nach unzähligen Ausprobieren verschiedener Shader und Mods, kann ich wahrlich behaupten: Ja ich spiele Skyrim.


----------



## Konov (25. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nach unzähligen Ausprobieren verschiedener Shader und Mods, kann ich wahrlich behaupten: Ja ich spiele Skyrim.



Olle Nörgeltante!


----------



## Resch (25. November 2011)

Hauptsächlich BF:3 und Poker auf Facebook^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (25. November 2011)

Saints Raw The Third xbox 

Star Wars MMO Beta


----------



## Alcest (26. November 2011)

Skyward Sword

Das mich ein Nintendo Spiel mal wieder so begeistert hätte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. November 2011)

skyrim und sc2 ladder im wechsel^^ und gewürzt mit ein klein wenig bf3


----------



## Konov (27. November 2011)

APB Reloaded Beta (bald Final, endlich!)
Skyrim natürlich


----------



## Lurst (27. November 2011)

TES 4: Oblivion 

Hat irgendjemand paar Anfängertipps? Und wegen den Mods...gibt es irgendwelche Pflichtmods die man haben sollte?
Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Grüße


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. November 2011)

Lurst schrieb:


> TES 4: Oblivion
> 
> Hat irgendjemand paar Anfängertipps? Und wegen den Mods...gibt es irgendwelche Pflichtmods die man haben sollte?
> Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
> ...



www.tesnexus.com

Die meisten aus der Top100. 


Geht es eigentlich in LoL, dass man auch mal andere Bots reinmacht als immer nur Nasus, Annie und co.?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2011)

Ich würd ja gern Skyrim spielen, aber Steam !"&§%$/(§§ mich grad total ab -.- 

Dummer Herbst-Sale, solange spiele ich dann Meinekraft ._.


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. November 2011)

Spielt jemand Fifa 12 und weiß, woran es liegt, dass nun schon mit dem 2. Gamepad der Torwart beim Elfmeter mit dem rechten Stick einfach nicht springt?


----------



## BlizzLord (27. November 2011)

Lurst schrieb:


> TES 4: Oblivion
> 
> Hat irgendjemand paar Anfängertipps? Und wegen den Mods...gibt es irgendwelche Pflichtmods die man haben sollte?
> Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
> ...



Erstmal Modlos durchzocken.
Bzw. lediglich Mods nutzen die die grafik und den Sound erweitern/verbessern.

Danach kann man das Overhaul nutzen welches mir grade entfallen ist einfach mal nach Oblivion Overhaul googlen. :X


----------



## Slayed (27. November 2011)

Skyrim !


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (27. November 2011)

dofus, ein mmo was ich seit der beta gespielt habe (bis wow kam-.-)
und modern fuc*ing warfare 3  ich fands 2er besser vom aiming aber grafisch echt gut für so niedrige anforderungen


----------



## orkman (28. November 2011)

arkham city gerade fertig ... und was fuer ein trauriges ende ... der dritte teil MUSS her !!!!!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. November 2011)

Lurst schrieb:


> TES 4: Oblivion
> 
> Hat irgendjemand paar Anfängertipps? Und wegen den Mods...gibt es irgendwelche Pflichtmods die man haben sollte?
> Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
> ...


ich hatte damals nru was für ne vernünftige kleine lesbare schrift im interface und korrekte deutshce übersetzungen. original war ja unlesbar


----------



## Eyatrian (28. November 2011)

Momentan spiele ich "Tomb Raider 1 featuring Lara Croft" das Remake parallel dazu (Anniversary) und wenn ich mal zu oft in den Tod gefallen bin, ein bisschen "Batman Arkham City"


----------



## orkman (29. November 2011)

assassins creed revelations ... das spiel gefaellt mir aber der schwierigkeitsgrad der kaempfe is laecherlich (da ist batman noch schwerer), und so wie die gegner sterben auch ... der typ sticht mit der armklinge durch den hinterkopf von jmdem und kommt im gesicht wieder raus ... sowas von unmoeglich  (zumal die klinge net mal so lange ist )


----------



## Tikume (29. November 2011)

Hab Bladekitten nochmal installiert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dFPzKVAoVfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2011)

Skyrim, ich bin von der englischen Synchro irgendwie total angetan.


----------



## Tilbie (29. November 2011)

Hab Skyrim grade mal auf Englisch gestellt, jetzt reckt das Spiel noch vor dem Hauptmenü immer wieder ab :/
Das tolle is aber: Hab es jetzt wieder auf Deutsch umgestellt und nu muss er 1GB runterladen. 

Ansonsten: Demon's/Dark Souls


----------



## Kamsi (30. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da die beta server immer noch down sind für die permaneten tester mal das spiel ausgegraben und die vorstory nochmal erleben


----------



## orkman (1. Dezember 2011)

nach mehr als 6 stunden dauerzocken , bis jetzt .... hab ich endlich assassins creed revelations fertig ... und das schreit ja foermlich nach nem 4ten spiel ... freu mich schon wien kleines kind


----------



## bkeleanor (1. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> nach mehr als 6 stunden dauerzocken , bis jetzt .... hab ich endlich assassins creed revelations fertig ... und das schreit ja foermlich nach nem 4ten spiel ... freu mich schon wien kleines kind



öhm revelations ist das 4. spiel der reihe. und eigentlich heisst revelations ja offenbarung, was bedeutet ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass das der letzte teil ist^^


----------



## Raema (1. Dezember 2011)

Soweit ich es verstanden habe ist Revelations das Ende der Ezio-Saga. Der richtige dritte Teil fehlt noch (Also Assassin's Creed 3) da die teile 3 und 4 ja Brotherhood bzw Revelations heißen.


----------



## Tikume (1. Dezember 2011)

Magicka - The Stars Are Left





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yEUsGDrWoHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tessa25 (1. Dezember 2011)

Nostradamus -Die lätzte Prophezeiung...super Adventure Spiel!


----------



## Littletall (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mir Anno 2070 am Release-Tag gekauft..

Hm, jeder hat mich gewarnt, dass es ein Sucht-Spiel ist.


Sie hatten soooooo Recht. Heute abend spiel ich dann mal die Kampagne durch um mich dann ins Endlosspiel zu stürzen (leider hab ich gerad eine Bilanz von -200).


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Dezember 2011)

WoW Patch 4.3 hat es doch irgendwie geschafft mich wieder zu packen :-/

LoL - Wenn es, obwohl es zzt gut läuft, doch mal wieder frustet:

MW3 - IMBA KILLSTR3AKZ, TRICKSh0T SNIPER, UNREALISTI5CHES GAMEPLAI!, hach wie sehr habe ich das bei BlackOps vermisst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim!!!!!1111

Grad aufm Weg zum Mage-Collage... verdammt ist der lang, aber wundschön *-*


----------



## Perkone (2. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Skyrim!!!!!1111
> 
> Grad aufm Weg zum Mage-Collage... verdammt ist der lang, aber wundschön *-*



That's what she said  Sorry, musste sein haha ^^

Im moment Anno 2070 mit Bruder im Multiplayer, ansonsten Skyrim nebenbei. Und ja, Anno is echt n verdammtes Suchtspiel


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2011)

Skyrim ... ist der totale Zeitfresser. Also ich spiels nicht "grade" aber ständig.. *g*


----------



## Littletall (2. Dezember 2011)

Gestern die Anno 2070 Kampagne fertig gespielt. Jetzt ganz wild aufs Endlosgame.

Leider konnte ich Multiplayer noch nicht spielen. Wollte es mit einem Freund testen, aber UMTS kann keinen Port öffnen *aaargh*

Dabei fand ich die Online-Funktionen sonst so gut gemacht...(hat gestern wieder gewählt).


Ansonsten muss ich mich mal an Metroid Prime 2 ranmachen. Hab das Spiel so halb durch, komm aber nicht von Anno los.


----------



## Hutzifutzi (4. Dezember 2011)

Ryzom, EVE online


----------



## Nasty11 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich halte mich gerade mit ein bisschen DragonAge II und Poker TH über Wasser bis SW:TOR kommt. Und an der XBOX mit Devil May Cry 4.


----------



## Noxiel (4. Dezember 2011)

S4 League, ein netter Zeitvertreib.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Dezember 2011)

Saint row the third, 10 tage habe ich noch bis stor.
sonst wen laume da ist atelier rorona PS3


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Dezember 2011)

Zur Zeit alterniere ich zwischen Skyrim, Minecraft und Shadow Era


----------



## Tikume (9. Dezember 2011)

Trine2 im Multiplayer gespielt, wirklich ein märchenhaftes Spiel.


----------



## Capparc (9. Dezember 2011)

Derzeit ist es mal wieder bei mir so, dass man nicht weiß, was man als erstes zocken soll. Angefangen von Fifa 12 bis Battlefield 3. Zwischendrin noch Skyrim & World of Warcraft. Alles Games, die eine Menge in Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.
Abgesehen davon, dass man noch ein geregelten Arbeitsalltag unter dem Hut bringen muss. 

In dem Sinne ...


----------



## Davatar (12. Dezember 2011)

Heroes of Might and Magic 6:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie bin ich erstaunt über dieses Spiel. HoMaM 5 war fantastisch, meiner Meinung nach das beste Spiel mit diesem Spielkonzept überhaupt. Auch die ersten beiden Addons waren super. Nur das dritte Addon war einfach nur schlecht. Aber das war irgendwie zu erwarten, denn je mehr Addons desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie floppen, also kann mans Ubisoft nicht verübeln. HoMaM 6 kommt nicht annähernd an HoMaM 5 heran, aber obwohl ich fest davon überzeugt war, dass das Spiel mies wird, ists doch überraschend gut geworden. Die Story ist anfangs nicht wirklich überzeugend, wird aber mit der Zeit besser. Den Fraktionen fehlt das Gewisse Etwas, nachdem sie in HoMaM 5 so perfekt waren, aber es macht trotzdem grossen Spass, sie zu spielen. Alles in Allem ist es ein gutes HoMaM, nur darf man halt kein 5er erwarten. Ansonsten ists aber wie die meisten Vorgänger ein Spiel, das viel Zeit frisst und grossen Spass macht.



Skyrim:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin ein Bisschen enttäuscht davon. Für mich ist es eher ein Gothic-Spiel als ein TES-Spiel. Es ist gut und macht Spass, aber ein TES-Feeling kommt einfach nicht auf. Die Percs vermiesen das Spiel enorm, denn was die TES-Reihe bisher ausgemacht hat, war, dass man egal, wie man gestartet hat, alles erreichbar war. Jetzt muss man sich spezialisieren wie in allen anderen Rollenspielen auch, was für mich sehr störend ist. Das Tagebuch ist grauenhaft schlecht. Gut, wenigstens steht nicht mehr "Töte Gegner Q im Nordosten von XY" und in Wirklichkeit ist Gegner Q im Süwesten davon, wies in Morrowind der Fall war, aber es ist einfach nur unübersichtlich und spätestens nach 2 Stunden Spiel weiss man gar nicht mehr, wo man welche Quest angenommen hat und/oder abschliessen kann. In Oblivion fand ich das Tagebuch eigentlich recht gut, ich weiss nicht, warum sie das Konzept verworfen haben. Bisher hab ich in der Krieger- und der Diebesgilde Quests gemacht, aber allzu begeisternd fand ich die jetzt nicht grad. Naja, kann ja noch kommen, die Magiergildenquests in Oblivion waren am Anfang auch langweilig und wurden erst später toll.
Was mich aber so richtig stört ist, dass man ständig in Gebirgslandschaften rumdümpelt. Das war in Gothic 3 schon mies, das war in WOTLK (WoW-Addon) mies und in allen andern "Schnee-Rollenspielen" auch. Ein Spiel, das komplett im Schnee-Setting läuft sieht die ersten 5 Minuten toll aus, ist danach aber einfach nur deprimierend. Wenn man ne Woche in den Bergen wandern oder Ski fahren war, hat man von den Bergen in der Regel auch genug. Genau so ists meiner Meinung nach in nem Spiel.

Von diesen Dingen abgesehn ists aber dennoch ein gutes Spiel und ich kanns auch weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich habs nun etwa 40 Stunden gespielt, aber bin noch lange nicht durch. Finde es aber mittlerweile irgendwie langweilig und muss erst mal Pause machen.


----------



## schneemaus (12. Dezember 2011)

Jo, ich mach im Moment auch ne Skyrim-Pause, weil's mir ein klein wenig öde geworden ist.
Und den Kritikpunkt mit der Schnee-Welt.. Ja, das ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen, es fängt an, ein bisschen zu deprimieren, und wenn man mal irgendwo hinkommt, wo die Sonne scheint, ist das schon ein wirklicher Lichtblick. Allerdings sieht die halbe Welt eben doch relativ gleich aus, entweder schneebedeckt oder Wälder mit viel Gebirge. Was ich an sich ja nicht schlecht finde, aber für eine solche Welt bräuchte ich kein Spiel zu spielen :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R2GfH1AosaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was sagt man dazu... ein C&C von Bioware ...

ich bin gespannt


----------



## Teysha (12. Dezember 2011)

Nice, bin auch gespannt. Fand C&C Generals schon sehr gelungen damals und Bioware steht mittlerweile schon für konstante Qualität.

Ich spiele kein Skyrim  Ein ´Freund von mir hat es aber und ich werd es mir sicherlich mal ausleihen. Dafür spiele ich Dead Space 2 - das war im Angebot. Tolles Spiel, da ich auch schon den ersten Teil gerne gespielt habe - und auch richtig knackig, sowohl von dem Gewaltgrad, als auch vom Schwierigkeitsgrad


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2011)

Story mäßig stimmt das auf jeden Fall mit der Qualität aber spätere Ausführungen des Stoffes hakeln doch immernoch an der mit Sicherheit von EA vorgeschriebenen zusammenstapelung der Komplexität...

Und C&C:G2 wäre dann wohl auch das erste RTS von ihnen und beim ersten mal kann viel schief laufen mind. genausoviel wie am ende einer Reihe, vorallendingen wegen EA, wenn man das Desaster C&C4 betrachtet... Und da erwarte ich also erstmal garnichts von bis ich mich persönlich bei einer Demo oder ähnlichem davon überzeugen kann, dass es wirklich was geworden ist...


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2011)

Das C&C stammt doch nicht direkt von Bioware, sondern von Victory Games. Und die bestehen zu Teilen aus ehemaligen Mitarbeitern von Westwood und EA LA. Bioware hilft lediglich mit und EA hat entschieden, dass man da einfach noch den Markennamen Bioware draufpappt. 

Also ist es nicht das erste RTS


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2011)

Gut, das ist schonmal ein bisschen besser... aber der Rest des Problems bleibt dann aber trotzdem bestehen ^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Gut, das ist schonmal ein bisschen besser... aber der Rest des Problems bleibt dann aber trotzdem bestehen ^^



Naja, das Ding ist seit Anfang 2010 in Entwicklung. Die Leute haben also drei Jahre Zeit zum Entwickeln und können auf DICE (für die FrostBite Engine 2) und auf Bioware (in Sachen Story-Inszenierung) zurückgreifen. Ich glaube, da kommt schon ein qualitativ hochwertiges Produkt raus, das C&C wieder zu dem macht, was es mal war. Aber das wird wohl erst die Zeit zeigen ^^


----------



## orkman (13. Dezember 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> öhm revelations ist das 4. spiel der reihe. und eigentlich heisst revelations ja offenbarung, was bedeutet ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass das der letzte teil ist^^



ja ok aber es war eher darauf bezogen weil brotherhood immer 2.5 gennant wurde , deshalb hab ich revelations als 3 angesehen , aber dann is es eben 2.6 oder so ^^ hast schon recht ... BTT:KOTOR 1

zum c&c .... extrem viel sieht man ja nicht ... ausserdem , wenn die welt 2012 untergeht , koenn wa ja eh das game net mehr zocken ... dann is vllt real fallout angesagt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2011)

Also manche Missionen bei Saints Row The Third sind schon ein wenig unlogisch.

Man muss ja (zu Beginn noch) diese Bandenoperation machen. Wenn man die schon aus der Entfernung (bspw. mit ner Panzerfaust) anschießt, ist die Mission sofort beendet, da man ja nicht im Missionsbereich war.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Dezember 2011)

Kennt jemand eine Seite, bei der man zu 2. übers Internet ein paar kurzweilige Mini-Spiele machen kann?


----------



## Laz0rgun (15. Dezember 2011)

playforia.de (geht auch ohne account)


----------



## Reflox (16. Dezember 2011)

1916- Der unbekannte Krieg

Ein echt cooles kleines gratis-Horrorspiel. Es wurde von dänischen Studenten entwickelt. 

Es ist alles schwarz-weiss und man sitzt in einem Grabensystem im 1 Weltkrieg fest. Alle sind tot, nur Dinosaurier sind noch da, die dich suchen. Das Ziel ist es, die Leiter aus dem Graben zu finden.

Kann man hier downloaden: http://1916.dadiugames.dk/

Also ich bin ein echter Fan davon


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Es ist alles schwarz-weiss und man sitzt in einem Grabensystem im *1 Weltkrieg* fest. Alle sind tot, nur *Dinosaurier* sind noch da, die dich suchen. Das Ziel ist es, die Leiter aus dem Graben zu finden.


----------



## Reflox (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiss, das ist ziemlich unlogisch, aber cool 

Die hatten sich bestimmt da shier gedacht:
2. WK mit Dinos? MAINSTREAM!
Machen wir doch einfach den 1 WK!


----------



## Haxxler (21. Dezember 2011)

Vorhin Shadows of the Damned durchgespielt. Zwar etwas kurz aber herrlich durchgeknallt und mit vielen WTF-Momenten. Muss man einfach mal gespielt haben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Dezember 2011)

Überlege gerade, ob ich mir nicht doch mal TOR zulegen soll, weil ich eigentlich derzeit nur BF 3 spiele. Hab aber echt ein Problem mit der Grafik...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Überlege gerade, ob ich mir nicht doch mal TOR zulegen soll, weil ich eigentlich derzeit nur BF 3 spiele. Hab aber echt ein Problem mit der Grafik...



Also ich fand sie zunächst auch nicht so toll, wenn man aber Star Wars - Fan ist, kann man drüber hinweg schauen. Mittlerweile bemerk ich es nicht mehr, die Grafik in den Weltraumschlachten soll aber wirklich gut sein.


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2012)

Gibts nix Neues mehr oder sind alle Leute mit aktuellen Spielen ausgelastet?


----------



## Konov (25. Januar 2012)

Zocke momentan immer noch APB Reloaded - wenn ich überhaupt irgendwas zocke. 
Allerdings nur das Free2play Modell, Geld gebe ich dafür nicht aus, da der aktuelle Content etwas ausgelutscht ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2012)

Joa so wirklich neues gibt es nicht, TOR Republik ist auch nicht so das Wahre (FÜR MICH zumindest)... zocke eigentlich nur Minecraft und Skyrim abwechselnd, das aber auch nur für max. ne Stunde am Tag. Hab mir gestern Dead Space mal wieder runtergeladen, hatte das irgendwie nie so richtig durchgespielt.

Sollte ich das machen, werde ich mir wohl auch Teil 2 zulegen.


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2012)

Heute endlich einen CD-Key für Dead Space 2 bekommen. Werde das zwischen durch zocken, hauptsächlich bin ich an Assassin's Creed: Revelations dran.


----------



## Nathil (29. Januar 2012)

grade Skyrim angefangen <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ganz vergessen, dass ich Bastion auch noch habe... wirklich schön bisher (besonders der Soundtrack!).


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal wieder Gothic 1 ausm Schrank gekramt und grade dem Schläfer auffe Nuss gegeben.

Obwohl das Spiel schon so alt ist, finde ich es immer noch top.

Hatte diesmal nur einen größeren bug 



schade dass ich es jetzt durch habe =/


----------



## Alise (7. Februar 2012)

Ich spiele leider immer alles gleichzeitig und kann mich nie entscheiden.
Momentan am meisten gespielt: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, Warhammer 40.000: Space Marines, WoW, Portal 2


----------



## Renox1 (7. Februar 2012)

Minecraft, Battlefield 3 und Skyrim wieder neu angefangen (zum 4x mal )


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Februar 2012)

League of Legends. Von den letzten 14 Spielen ganze 2 gewonnen!


----------



## iShock (8. Februar 2012)

BF3 und SWTOR werden im Moment gespielt


die Demo von Reckoning hab ich gestern mal angespielt, das Kampfsystem ist zwar ganz nett aber bei den Menüs kriegt man Augenkrebs >_<


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2012)

ME 1 vor 2 Tagen abgeschlossen und jetzt mal wieder ME 2 ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2012)

Nebenbei ME2, um mich perfekt auf ME3 vorzubereiten.

Ansonsten: Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning. Nettes Spielchen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2012)

Eben Bastion durchgespielt. Schade, war irgendwie zu kurz. Aber jede Stunde hat sich gelohnt, ein wirklich geniales Indie-Game mit einem tollen Soundtrack 

Weiter gehts jetzt wohl mit The Darkness 2. ME2 steht bei mir aber auch noch an.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Februar 2012)

gibt eigentlich zu m1/me2 mods so wie bei elder scrolls/skyrim ?


----------



## Highgrunt (10. Februar 2012)

Spiele momentan vor allem SWTOR und versuche im übrigen gerade wieder mein Mechwarrior 4 über Mektek zum laufen zu kriegen.
Und ja, ich bin Battletech-Fan, falls noch jemand die Romane und das Universum im Ganzen kennt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gibt eigentlich zu m1/me2 mods so wie bei elder scrolls/skyrim ?



Ich weiß nur, dass es Texture-Mods gibt. Hatte die selbst aber nie benutzt, weil ich mit der Grafik zufrieden war.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2012)

Hab bis eben noch das Event von Tera gespielt, aber bin genauso enttäuscht wie bei der koreanischen Version. Es ödet einfach nur an. Das schlimmste sind die Animationen. Wer schon die Nachtelfen bei WoW für Schicki-Micki-Pussys hält, kommt da aus dem Kotzen nicht mehr raus. Weibliche Hochelfen, die anfangen zu heulen, wenn sie das Erz nicht abbauen können... und wenn es klappt, schaukeln sie mit ihren Titten durch die Gegend. Weibliche Castanics, die beim Laufen das Kinn fast auf den Boden strecken, nur damit man ihnen zwangsläufig unter den Rock gucken muss. Und der so viel gerühmte "True Action Combat": Ich sag mal nur zwei Dinge: 1. Hat z.b. mit Skyrim oder Oblivion absolut null zu tun. 2. Wer gerne besoffen vor dem Rechner sitzt, für den könnte es tatsächlich schwer werden, die Mobs zu treffen. Alle normalen Spieler haben damit garantiert keine Probleme. Mir ist es nicht einmal passiert, dass ich daneben gezaubert bzw. gehauen hab. Was die Grafik angeht: Charaktere und Distanz sieht top aus, aber alles andere ist Murks. Was man in die Umgebung reinsteckt, nimmt man den Bodentexturen in dreifacher Weise wieder raus. Aber genau die sieht man ja eigentlich im Kampf immer an. Und trotzdem blenden sich Mobs nach spätestens 50 Metern aus. Da kann sogar WoW mehr. Naja, und was die angeblich so tollen Klamotten angeht: Ich bin genau zwei verschiedenen Modellen begegnet, alles andere waren nur neue Farben.

Ich prognostiziere eine F2P-Umstellung nach spätestens 18 Monaten. Hand drauf?


Nä, da spiel ich doch lieber wieder Skyrim.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab bis eben noch das Event von Tera gespielt, aber bin genauso enttäuscht wie bei der koreanischen Version. Es ödet einfach nur an. Das schlimmste sind die Animationen. Wer schon die Nachtelfen bei WoW für Schicki-Micki-Pussys hält, kommt da aus dem Kotzen nicht mehr raus. Weibliche Hochelfen, die anfangen zu heulen, wenn sie das Erz nicht abbauen können... und wenn es klappt, schaukeln sie mit ihren Titten durch die Gegend. Weibliche Castanics, die beim Laufen das Kinn fast auf den Boden strecken, nur damit man ihnen zwangsläufig unter den Rock gucken muss. Und der so viel gerühmte "True Action Combat": Ich sag mal nur zwei Dinge: 1. Hat z.b. mit Skyrim oder Oblivion absolut null zu tun. 2. Wer gerne besoffen vor dem Rechner sitzt, für den könnte es tatsächlich schwer werden, die Mobs zu treffen. Alle normalen Spieler haben damit garantiert keine Probleme. Mir ist es nicht einmal passiert, dass ich daneben gezaubert bzw. gehauen hab. Was die Grafik angeht: Charaktere und Distanz sieht top aus, aber alles andere ist Murks. Was man in die Umgebung reinsteckt, nimmt man den Bodentexturen in dreifacher Weise wieder raus. Aber genau die sieht man ja eigentlich im Kampf immer an. Und trotzdem blenden sich Mobs nach spätestens 50 Metern aus. Da kann sogar WoW mehr. Naja, und was die angeblich so tollen Klamotten angeht: Ich bin genau zwei verschiedenen Modellen begegnet, alles andere waren nur neue Farben.
> 
> Ich prognostiziere eine F2P-Umstellung nach spätestens 18 Monaten. Hand drauf?
> 
> ...



Hatte nen Beta-Key bekommen, sind die Server noch Online ? Letztes WE gab es ja irgendwie mysteriöse Probleme mit den Servern. Mich interessiert eigentlich nur das Kampfsystem.. :/


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nä, da spiel ich doch lieber wieder Skyrim.



Das wird doch nach dem zweiten mal auch schon öde, zumal die Story auch echt schlecht ist. Ich werde wohl demnächst mal Kingdom of Amalur probieren, was ich davon bisher gesehen hab war sehr cool.

Ich spiele gerade:
Magic the Gathering - Duels of the Planeswalker
Ganz witzig aber diese 3 vs. 1 Kämpfe sind ziemlich schlecht und man kann die Decks auch nicht wirklich verändern wie man möchte. :/


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hatte nen Beta-Key bekommen, sind die Server noch Online ? Letztes WE gab es ja irgendwie mysteriöse Probleme mit den Servern. Mich interessiert eigentlich nur das Kampfsystem.. :/



Server sind das ganze WE noch online. Die meisten Deutschen sind auf Velik. Aber wie gesagt, das Kampfsystem ist nun mal nur Standard. Du hast deine Rota und die arbeitest du ab, wie immer. Durch die Skillkombinationen wird dir das sogar schon vorgegeben. 

@ Deathstyle: Daher spiele ich es auch nur 1x durch, aber dafür richtig. ^^ Da frage ich mich eher, wie man ME 2 mehrmals durchspielen kann. Klar, es hat echt super Spaß gemacht, aber die Motivation für ein 2. mal liegt bei null. Für ME 3 nehm ich einfach eine vorgefertigte Geschichte.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Februar 2012)

Ich warte auf Dark Souls für den PC
Brauch mal wieder nen Spiel wo ich so richtig schön weinen kann...vor Wut


----------



## Kamsi (10. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, dass es Texture-Mods gibt. Hatte die selbst aber nie benutzt, weil ich mit der Grafik zufrieden war.



links ?

bzw möglich in teil 1 ein femsherpard zu spielen ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> links ?
> 
> bzw möglich in teil 1 ein femsherpard zu spielen ?



Ja kannst du. Aber mir hat ME 1, nachdem ich zuerst 2 gespielt hab, gar keinen Spaß mehr gemacht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2012)

Klick

Hier sind ein Paar. Hab wie gesagt noch nicht einen ausprobiert...


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2012)

Danke für den kurzen Erfahrungsbericht Flo, damit ist das Teil auch gestorben, bevor ichs mir überhaupt näher angeschaut hab.

Guild Wars 2 interessiert mich noch am meisten im Moment.


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2012)

Was ich spiele ist die PC-Fassung einer vor fast 2 Jahren für den XBOX360-Marketplace zugeschnittene und mit Online-Modus versehene Collection, die ich aus Jugendschutzgründen hier nicht erwähnen kann, weil die drei (von 9) darin befindlichen Teile indiziert sind , aber trotzdem gibt es die merkwürdigerweise auch über deutsche IP seit letzter Woche per Steam.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Februar 2012)

sterblicher kampf ?


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sterblicher kampf ?



Jau


----------



## painschkes (11. Februar 2012)

_Immernoch Zelda OoT 3DS - grad fertig mitm Schattentempel._


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2012)

Star Trek TNG: A Final Unity


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Februar 2012)

Skyrim

tolle optik aber gameplay lässt einwenig zu wünschen überig.


----------



## HouSeofpain (14. Februar 2012)

Zocke ,BF3 hab davor BFBC2 gezockt was mir richtig spass gemacht hat, mit meinen freunden.
BF3 hat voll meinen Erwartung übertroffen
Fals jemand bock hat mit mir zu zocken einfach
HouSeofPain91 adden


----------



## iShock (14. Februar 2012)

Osu! 


man man man x_x das macht süchtig


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2012)

Spiel wieder eifrig Skyrim. Patch 1.4 hat meine Performance extrem hochgejagt. Hab jetzt mit allen Grafikdetails und zusätzlichen Mods durchgehend 60 FPS, so machts doch gleich wieder mehr Spaß. Inzwischen bin ich bei 100 Stunden.


----------



## Kyrador (15. Februar 2012)

Ich hab gestern wieder mit Yakuza 4 angefangen... spiele aber recht wenig an der Hauptgeschichte, sondern mehr an den Nebengeschichten. Die erste Hostesse hab ich fast rumgekriegt, aber mir geht das Geld aus  die sind so teuer, die Frauen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2012)

Mass Effect 2. Ab morgen dann ALAN WAKE <3


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (15. Februar 2012)

Final Fantasy XIII-2


----------



## Potpotom (15. Februar 2012)

Spiel des Lebens... nicht das Original, mein eigenes.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Februar 2012)

Wollte mir demnächst die New Vegas Ultimate holen, nun muss ich bei Amazon lesen, dass man KEINE Uncut-Version bekommt, wenn man das alte New Vegas schon in Steam drin hat. Trotzdem wird es als Uncut beworben und verkauft. Mal wieder eine derbe Kundenverarsche seitens Bethesta und Valve.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2012)

Killing Floor. Bisher sehr geil, spielt das zufällig noch jemand ?


----------



## Perkone (16. Februar 2012)

The Darkness 2 aufm PC


----------



## Dominau (16. Februar 2012)

Skyrim :>


----------



## shadow24 (16. Februar 2012)

mario kart auf der wii...
hab die konsole incl spiel meinem sohn zum geburtstag geschenkt...die idee ihm das zu schenken war nicht ganz uneigennützig))...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2012)

Alan Wake... nach langer langer langer Zeit endlich aufn PC. :>

Ein Grund weniger, mir ne XBox kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> mario kart auf der wii...
> hab die konsole incl spiel meinem sohn zum geburtstag geschenkt...die idee ihm das zu schenken war nicht ganz uneigennützig))...



Ich spiel das auch gern mit meiner Freundin, wobei es teilweise schon nervt, dass Items wichtiger sind als Fahrkünste.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich spiel das auch gern mit meiner Freundin, wobei es teilweise schon nervt, dass Items wichtiger sind als Fahrkünste.




Items?was für items?hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?muss man da mit dem inet verbunden sein um die zu bekommen?
also ich spiel das spiel mit meinem lütten um ein bissel spass zu haben.wir freuen uns einfach riesig darüber die anderen oder uns gegenseitig abzuschiessen und zu sehen wer als erster durchs ziel kommt...udn wir freuen uns jedesmal wenn wir ein neuen parcour freigespielt haben mit den verücktesten strecken...


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Items?was für items?hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?muss man da mit dem inet verbunden sein um die zu bekommen?
> also ich spiel das spiel mit meinem lütten um ein bissel spass zu haben.wir freuen uns einfach riesig darüber die anderen oder uns gegenseitig abzuschiessen und zu sehen wer als erster durchs ziel kommt...udn wir freuen uns jedesmal wenn wir ein neuen parcour freigespielt haben mit den verücktesten strecken...



Na, diese bunten Würfel mit diesen nervigen Panzern, Bomben, Pilzen usw. ^^


----------



## shadow24 (17. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Na, diese bunten Würfel mit diesen nervigen Panzern, Bomben, Pilzen usw. ^^



aso,ja da ist was dran.man kann noch so gut da durchbrettern,wenn der gegner noch was fieses in der hand hält geht man nich als erster durchs ziel,egal wie gut man gefahren ist...
aber das ist eben auch der reiz an dem spiel...ansonsten würden wir ja auch need for speed oder sowas fahren


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2012)

Ich lös das Problem immer so: Sobald Roter Panzer zur Verfügung steht mich auf den zweiten Platz zurückfallen lassen, damit der Erstplazierte als Kugelfang für blaue Panzer dient und kurz vorm Ziel abknallen. Alles andere ist Glück. ^^


----------



## Laz0rgun (18. Februar 2012)

Tribes : Ascend Closed Beta

A2CDD-C4F0F-68484-80C84-E7A2D 
A2B7E-6EDB0-98BB4-9E3BC-ED65A

Beta-Keys


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2012)

danke für den Beta-Key Laz0rgun. Falls noch einer nen Key verwenden will, ich habe den ersten benutzt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2012)

Ich kann Tribes:Ascend wirklich nur empfehlen. Es ist mal was anderes, kein 0815 Shooter. Und wer sich noch an die alten Counter Strike Surf-Maps erinnert, wird Tribes auch mögen 

Noch zu erwähnen ist, es ist ein F2P Game. Allerdings hat man durch die gekauften Items keinen Vorteil im Kampf.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. Februar 2012)

Zogge grade pokemon kristall auf meinen smartphone


----------



## Davatar (21. Februar 2012)

Cannibal schrieb:


> Final Fantasy XIII-2


Ist das gleich (mies) wie FF 13? 10-2 war ja vom Spielprinzip extrem unterschiedlich zu 10 und war auch grauenhaft schlecht, also hoff ich immernoch drauf, dass das bei FF13 umgekehrt läuft ^^
Und ja ich weiss, dass es Leute gibt, die das anders sehn, aber mal im Ernst, vergleicht man alle Teile untereinander haben FF12 und FF13 einfach ne miese Geschichte, miesen Sound und ne miese Kampfsteuerung, die sich einfach nicht nach FF anfühlt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Februar 2012)

League of Legends, neuer Lieblingschamp <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (25. Februar 2012)

Nachdem GoG grad so eine D&D-Klassiker-Action hat (buy 1 get 1 free) werde ich mir mal Baldurs Gate 2 (hab damals nur den 1. Teil gespielt) und Icewind Dale 2 zu Gemuete fuehren. Ich will mal wieder ein modernes Gruppen-basiertes RPG zocken - aber Gruppen gibt es ja scheinbar nurnoch in MMOs (oder in Form hirnloser + nicht steuerbarer Begleiter).


----------



## Cantharion (26. Februar 2012)

MW3 macht mir grad am meisten Spaß, da ich es mit Freunden spiele.
Als feste gruppe mit passendem setup macht das echt spaß, und man bekommt gut EP.

unser setup:
Spieler 1: LMG mit UAV und Balistik Westen (ohne 3. killstreak) als Supporter. Dadurch dass er nur 2 sehr niedrige streaks hat, hat unser Team UAV sehr oft oben und immer genug Westen.
Spieler 2: ACR mit predator, Reaper, Pave - geiles overall setup
Spieler 3: P90/MP7 mit specialist zum rushen (mit dem specialist bonus 
SPieler 4: Rush oder sniper - je nach Laune


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Februar 2012)

Minecraft, nur leider im Singleplayer ...


----------



## Kamsi (26. Februar 2012)

damals als ich jung war nannte man minecraft noch duplo oder lego !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Februar 2012)

In meiner Kindheit auch, deswegen werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch die Minecraft-Legos kaufen


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2012)

Spiel grad Serious Sam: The Second Encounter HD. Ich hänge gerade in dem Raum, in dem ales hin und her geschleudert wird. Ich hab keine Chance gegen die Kamikazees. Ich komm einfach nicht drauf, wie ich den Raum schaffe.
Außerdem habe ich etwas furchtbares herausgefunden: Mein Spielstand in Binding of Isaac ist futsch. Ich muss alles nochmal von vorne erspielen!


----------



## Kamsi (4. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=csTf2Z7xlQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



fürn 10er bei saturn gefunden - scheisse ist das spiel geil von den schrägen ideen und so her ^^


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2012)

Mass Effect 3

Hachja <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mass Effect 3
> 
> Hachja <3



RUS-Key oder woher schon so früh ?


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> RUS-Key oder woher schon so früh ?



Nö, normaler europäischer Key.

Aktiviert dank Korea-Proxy gestern um 16.00 Uhr.


----------



## Kamsi (6. März 2012)

aber nicht jammern wenn origin dich dann blockt ^^


----------



## Saji (6. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> aber nicht jammern wenn origin dich dann blockt ^^



Origin ist da noch nicht so kleinlich. Bei Steam und Russen-VPN wäre ich vorsichtiger. 

Nachdem ich nun die letzte Woche nur BF3 gespielt habe, ist jetzt mal wieder SW:TOR dran und dann vielleicht noch ein bisschen Rift (Kontrollbesuch).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2012)

Hab auch überlegt mir das übern Key zu besorgen, aber ich lauf am Donnerstag lieber zum Händler und kauf mir die DvD


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> aber nicht jammern wenn origin dich dann blockt ^^



EA hat damit kein Problem, die erlauben es sogar durch die Blume. Bezahlt ist das Spiel sowieso und wer halt nicht warten kann.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2012)

War doch damals bei BF3 ähnlich.


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> War doch damals bei BF3 ähnlich.



Jup, stört sie ja nicht. Bezahlt ist das Spiel sowieso und das reicht EA in der Regel aus.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. März 2012)

Ist der Charaktereditor in der ME 3 Demo eigentlich vollumfänglich enthalten oder gibt es da Abstriche?

Meine Frage kommt daher, weil der female Shepard meiner Meinung nach bisher in ME 3 ziemlich hässlich rüberkommt und mit dem male Shepard kann ich mich nicht so recht identifizieren...


----------



## Razyl (6. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist der Charaktereditor in der ME 3 Demo eigentlich vollumfänglich enthalten oder gibt es da Abstriche?
> 
> Meine Frage kommt daher, weil der female Shepard meiner Meinung nach bisher in ME 3 ziemlich hässlich rüberkommt und mit dem male Shepard kann ich mich nicht so recht identifizieren...



Genauso wie in den Vorgängern alles einstellbar.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. März 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genauso wie in den Vorgängern alles einstellbar.



Danke, hab auch schon selbst nachgeschaut. Seltsam, dass die Shepard auf den Wallpapern so hässlich ist, wohingegen der Editor doch recht ansehnliche hervorbringen kann. Naja, die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2012)

Mass Effect 3 <3

Ach ist es schön, alles so schön. Und ja, das durch die Fanboy-Brille, aber hier isses einfach angebracht. 

Let's save the earth


----------



## Kamsi (7. März 2012)

Reaper = Origin ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (7. März 2012)

Mass Effect (1)
Ja hab mich nie um die Trilogie gekümmert bis jetzt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. März 2012)

Gleich ME3!!! Installiert gerade... 

Hat sich übrigendes bei mir Problemlos ohne Proxy Aktiveren lassen!


----------



## Tilbie (7. März 2012)

Hab grade eben Dark Souls durchgespielt. Einfach nur episch. Obwohl es meiner Meinung nach nicht an Demon's Souls ran kommt.
Und jetzt gleich nochmal ne Runde Demon's Souls *g*


----------



## Legendary (7. März 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, normaler europäischer Key.
> 
> Aktiviert dank Korea-Proxy gestern um 16.00 Uhr.



Gott wie süchtig muss man sein.


ME3 wird sicherlich sehr cool aber man kanns auch übertreiben, sowas gabs ja nichtmal bei den Releases von den WoW Addons.   

Ich spiel zur Zeit Allods Online, ist ganz cool.


----------



## Beckenblockade (7. März 2012)

Natürlich gabs das nicht bei den WoW Addons, wie soll man die auch früher aktivieren? O.o


----------



## Legendary (7. März 2012)

Is mir schon klar...war kein gutes Beispiel. Ich finds trotzdem irgendwie krank.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Is mir schon klar...war kein gutes Beispiel. Ich finds trotzdem irgendwie krank.


Wieso?


Ist ja nicht so das er die aktivierung gehackt hätte oder so... in den USA und ein paar Ländern ist es ja auch schon released und bei uns eben erst Freitag...

Der einzige Grund dafür ist auch nur, dass in den USA neue Medien Dienstags und in der EU meist eben Freitags released werden, das hat man sich so eingewöhnt und läuft damit eben und hat nichts damit zu tun, dass man noch für den Markt das Spiel anpassen müsse oder sowas...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Is mir schon klar...war kein gutes Beispiel. Ich finds trotzdem irgendwie krank.



Was hat das mit krank sein zu tun ? Ich hatte meine Version schon gestern, soll ich dann noch 2 Tage warten ? Innerhalb von 2 Minuten haste das Ding aktiviert und kannst zocken, solange du es gekauft hast, ist es doch vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Is mir schon klar...war kein gutes Beispiel. Ich finds trotzdem irgendwie krank.



Ich weiss nicht was daran krank sein soll. Wenn ich etwas früher haben kann, dann nehme ich es auch früher. Egal ob das jetzt ein Spiel, ein Album oder eine neue Schokoladensorte ist.


----------



## Razyl (7. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Gott wie süchtig muss man sein.



Wenn ich nen Key habe, diesen aktiviert und das Spiel schon direkt auf meiner Festplatte schlummert - Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Beckenblockade (7. März 2012)

Ich schätze AÖ-Ravenation hat "Korea-Proxy" für die Bezeichnung für einen extra aus Korea eingeflogenen Super-Hacker gehalten...


----------



## Legendary (7. März 2012)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Ich schätze AÖ-Ravenation hat "Korea-Proxy" für die Bezeichnung für einen extra aus Korea eingeflogenen Super-Hacker gehalten...



Stimmt, ich weiß nicht was ein Proxy ist.


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2012)

Grundsatzdiskussionen bitte in einen anderen Thread verlagern. 

Achja: Wing Commander 3


----------



## opu-sponsor (8. März 2012)

SwTor und das auch sehr gerne !


----------



## ZAM (11. März 2012)

Dungeon Keeper 2 <3


----------



## iShock (11. März 2012)

mäh ich weiß nich ob ich mir Alan Wake holen soll .__. interessieren tut es mich schon nur is leider gar nich so mein genre :I


----------



## Renox1 (11. März 2012)

Rome: Total War


----------



## Rayon (11. März 2012)

FFXIII Teil 1 erstmal wieder, und FFXIII-2 für 25€ geschossen  Der kommt danach dran...

zwischenzeitlich mal ne runde RDR / Batman Arkham City


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> mäh ich weiß nich ob ich mir Alan Wake holen soll .__. interessieren tut es mich schon nur is leider gar nich so mein genre :I



Alan Wake war für mich ein Kaufgrund für die 360 damals. Ich sag mal so, wenn du auf eine wirklich tolle und packende Story stehst und dabei nicht primär auf Grafik (die in Ordnung ist, nur halt nicht Up-to-Date) und Gameplay (manchmal ein wenig nervig, aber alles im Rahmen) achtest, hast du mit dem Spiel sehr viel Spaß. 

Bei mir liegt es grad in der Warteschleife, weil ME3...


----------



## tear_jerker (11. März 2012)

Spoiler



ich würde auch gern me3 spielen, aber nach dem ich gehört habe was das alles für ein ende(enden) hat, bin ich tief enttäuscht


----------



## Kamsi (11. März 2012)

Spoiler



wie jetzt ? es ist egal was ich in me1 und me2 getan habe me3 endet gleich ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2012)

Könnt ihr das vielleicht in Spoilern markieren? Danke.


----------



## Yugiwan1 (11. März 2012)

bin im Moment mit Skyrim, SWTOR und Warhammer Online, sowie Rift beschäftigt...zwischenzeitlich Fifa 12 (leider ruckelt es), Anno 2070 (auch Ruckelproblem) und Kingdoms of Amalur (ich spiele es zu wenig, obwohl es ein Hammerspiel ist...)...ich bin halt meeega beschäftigt...dazu kommt, das ich gerade im Praktikum bin und ziemlich wenig Zeit habe zum Spielen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2012)

Wollte ich auch grad schreiben. Wenn hier auch nur irgendjemand ein Wort vom Ende erwähnt...


----------



## Kamsi (11. März 2012)

ich besitze ja nichtmal me3 war nur ne frage an tearjerker ^^


----------



## painschkes (12. März 2012)

-

_Kennt das zufällig wer?_


----------



## again3 (12. März 2012)

H.U.R.L. ?


----------



## painschkes (12. März 2012)

_Ist richtig - danke :-)_


----------



## again3 (12. März 2012)

google nach ähnlichen bildern such funktion ist super!


----------



## bkeleanor (12. März 2012)

Nach Mass Effect spiel ich jetzt Mass Effect 2.
drei mal dürft ihr raten was danach kommt.

zu der reihe ist bis jetzt nur zu sagen....EPIC!


----------



## sympathisant (12. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gerade mal MS Flight runtergeladen. sehr entspannend das game.


----------



## painschkes (12. März 2012)

again3 schrieb:


> google nach ähnlichen bildern such funktion ist super!



_Hm? _


----------



## again3 (12. März 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm? _


du kannst jetzt in google ne Bilder URL eingeben und er sucht ähnlich aussehende Bilder anhand der Farbverteilung im bild ec.

so hab ich rausgefunden aus welchem Spiel dein Bild is....


----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. März 2012)

again3 schrieb:


> du kannst jetzt in google ne Bilder URL eingeben und er sucht ähnlich aussehende Bilder anhand der Farbverteilung im bild ec.
> 
> so hab ich rausgefunden aus welchem Spiel dein Bild is....



wow, Google hats auf jeden Fall drauf!


----------



## Foxx82 (12. März 2012)

Ich zock SW:ToR und muss mich grad echt zwingen dabei zu bleiben. War echt nie jemand der durch den Content gerushed ist,bei noch keinem MMO,hab mir auch bei ToR echt arg viel Zeit gelassen aber jetzt hab ich schon (fast) alles gesehen inklusive Raids. Ich hoffe auf Patch 1.2 und werde solange nen Powertech hochzocken !

Wow,ich verwende echt oft das Wörtchen echt XD!


----------



## ZAM (12. März 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> gerade mal MS Flight runtergeladen. sehr entspannend das game.



Gibts animierte Cockpits (ähnlich den anderen Flightsims mit Kippschaltern etc.) und arcadelastige Steuerung oder starke realistischer Simulationsfaktor?


----------



## tear_jerker (12. März 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> wow, Google hats auf jeden Fall drauf!



das ist nicht neu, tineye macht das schon seit jahren. so hab ich damals immer im "welcher film bin ich" thread etwas gemogelt 
Ich zocke grad nochmal the wind waker nach dem mir skyward sword nicht so gefallen hat


----------



## Highgrunt (12. März 2012)

Ich spiel gerade mal wieder League of Legends.
Ich wünschte nur ich wäre nicht so der Retardmagnet wenn es um Ranglistenspiele ginge...


----------



## Tikume (12. März 2012)

Hab mir auf Steam mal Stacking zugelegt. Mal abgesehn davon dass man erstmal auf die Idee kommen muss ein Spiel mit Matrjoschka Figuren zu machen ist auch die Präsentation im Stummfilm Style mit der Musik überaus gelungen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YsrAIe2xWpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## painschkes (12. März 2012)

again3 schrieb:


> du kannst jetzt in google ne Bilder URL eingeben und er sucht ähnlich aussehende Bilder anhand der Farbverteilung im bild ec.
> 
> so hab ich rausgefunden aus welchem Spiel dein Bild is....



_Ah , danke - gut zu wissen :-)_


----------



## sympathisant (13. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gibts animierte Cockpits (ähnlich den anderen Flightsims mit Kippschaltern etc.) und arcadelastige Steuerung oder starke realistischer Simulationsfaktor?



animierte Cockpits gibts. aber wohl nicht für alle flugzeuge.

standardmäßig sind alle hilfen eingeschaltet, so dass es sehr arcadelastig ist. lässt sich so auch ganz easy mit maus steuern.

sim-fans können natürlich alle hilfen abschalten und mit tastatur und sonstigen eingabegeräten spielen. 


ganz nett sind verschiedene "aufträge", so dass das ganze rumgefliege auch ein bisschen sinn ergibt. die ersten inseln (hawaii) sind kostenlos. alles andere (neue gebiete, neue flugzeuge, ..) per DLC, der dann kostet.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. März 2012)

Im Moment spiel ich:

Shadow Era: Call of the Crystals (das erste Set 'Call of the Crystals' ist endlich fertig)

und noch ein wenig Pokémon Blau...


----------



## gam3z0ck3r (16. März 2012)

Jack and Daxter Classics HD (PS3)


----------



## bkeleanor (16. März 2012)

Nach dem Kinoreifen Ende von Mass Effect 2 hab ich gestern angefangen mit Mass Effect 3

von 1-3 immer mit dem gleichen char, den gleichen Entscheidungen dem selben Spielstand.
viele loyale Crewmitglieder habe ich auf meinem Weg bereits verloren, nu ist die Frage wieviel in der Nummer 3 noch folgen.


----------



## Draklur (16. März 2012)

Skyrim , Mass Effect + 2 + 3 , WoW  xD


----------



## orkman (16. März 2012)

Highgrunt schrieb:


> Ich spiel gerade mal wieder League of Legends.
> Ich wünschte nur ich wäre nicht so der Retardmagnet wenn es um Ranglistenspiele ginge...



dito ... es ging ne woche gut und nu diese woche is es so scheisse weil jeder mensch glaubt er koenne fiora spielen und 80 % der menschen feeden nur ... die leaver anzahl ist auch wieder gestiegen ... ich bin suechtig nach LOL und das spiel is sau geil aber die andern spieler sind einfach nur bekloppt ... ich muss mir echt ne stammgruppe suchen und nur mit denen spielen


----------



## tear_jerker (16. März 2012)

schau in den "Buffed spielt LoL" thread, da sind einige nette Beschwörer am start


----------



## Xidish (16. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4GlSYSota0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XwaL50KKtNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ryxx44 (16. März 2012)

Zocke lufia 2 auf dem galaxy note auf der arbeit... ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (16. März 2012)

Immer diese Emulatoren-Nutzer


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2012)

ProgressQuest .. Level 77


----------



## Aswin2009 (16. März 2012)

sims 3 showtime ^^


----------



## Anvy (16. März 2012)

Black Mirror 3!


----------



## Königmarcus (17. März 2012)

Die komplette Assassins Creed-Reihe


----------



## Merianna (18. März 2012)

vorhin Resident Evil 5 geholt die Tage mal mit nem Kumpel im Koop zocken


----------



## Plato0n (18. März 2012)

Tribes Ascend

Devil May Cry 4

Dead Rising 2 OTR <- GENIAL!


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. März 2012)

Mal eine Frage an die, die ME 3 schon durchgespielt haben: Wenn ich als Prio das 1. mal zu den Quarianern soll, wieviele Missionen bzw. wieviele Stunden habe ich noch vor mir?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2012)

Schwer zu sagen, bei wie viel Spielzeit bist du jetzt? Mit allen Nebenquest usw solltest du ungefähr auf 25-28 Stunden kommen... kannst dir dann ja ausrechnen. Wenn du nur die Hauptstory spielst, dann gehts natürlich schneller..


----------



## Deathstyle (18. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die, die ME 3 schon durchgespielt haben: Wenn ich als Prio das 1. mal zu den Quarianern soll, wieviele Missionen bzw. wieviele Stunden habe ich noch vor mir?



7-8?
Schwierig, gibt ja vieles was du vorher schon getan haben kannst bzw. was sowieso optional ist und das kann 1-2h Differenz ausmachen.


----------



## Kamsi (18. März 2012)

Also mass effect soll wie teil 2 ohne dlc eine spielzeit von 26 bis 30 stunden haben wenn man nicht durchrennt und alle dialoge wegklickt


----------



## Deathstyle (18. März 2012)

Wer bei Mass Effect die Diagloge wegklickt kanns auch gleich sein lassen xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2012)

Bei mir waren es auf Hardcore und mit allen Nebenquests (soweit ich weiß..) 25 1/2 Stunden.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. März 2012)

Naja, ich finde es derzeit extrem eintönig und langweilig. Immer wieder die gleichen stupiden Ballereien. In ME 2 war das lange nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Tilbie (19. März 2012)

Momentan Dark Souls, pure Lebensfreude!

Heute erstmal Nito eins auf'n Sack gegeben


----------



## bkeleanor (21. März 2012)

gestern die Story von Mass Effect 3 beendet.
und ich kann nicht nachvollziehen warum so viele wegen dem Ende rumjammern...ich find das ein passendes Ende für die Reihe.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. März 2012)

Habe vorhin Deponia beendet.
Nettes Spiel, typisch Daedalic sind die Rätsel stellenweise unglaublich unlogisch und eher ratloses rumprobieren als wirklich nachvollziehbar. Aber der Humor ist super, die Story durchaus interessant und einen so tendenziell eher unsympathischen Hauptcharakter zu stellen beweist auch schon einiges an Mut. Hat mir insgesamt ganz gut gefallen.

/edit


bkeleanor schrieb:


> gestern die Story von Mass Effect 3 beendet.
> und ich kann nicht nachvollziehen warum so viele wegen dem Ende rumjammern...ich find das ein passendes Ende für die Reihe.



Geht mir da ähnlich, das Ende ist imo eher merkwürdig und lässt noch einiges an Fragen offen - was mich besonders nervt - insgesamt ist es aber in Ordnung. Ich kann zwar verstehen das einige sich ärgern aber die Ausmaße sind mir ein Rätsel.
Das hätte ich eher bei Skyrim erwartet, die Story bei Skyrim war ja nun wirklich das Letzte.


----------



## H2OTest (21. März 2012)

dungeon defenders 2nd wave aufm tablet. Kennt wer gutespiele fur android?


----------



## gradof (21. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> dungeon defenders 2nd wave aufm tablet. Kennt wer gutespiele fur android?



Impossible game (suchtgefahr wenn dir solche Art spiele gefallen),Line Runner, Cut the Rope, GTA III, Atomic Bomber, World of Goo, Ceramic Destroyer 
Kannst ja mal schauen vielleicht ist ja etwas für dich dabei.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2012)

gradof schrieb:


> Impossible game (suchtgefahr wenn dir solche Art spiele gefallen),Line Runner, Cut the Rope, GTA III, Atomic Bomber, World of Goo, Ceramic Destroyer
> Kannst ja mal schauen vielleicht ist ja etwas für dich dabei.



Kann ich alle so unterschreiben. Impossible Game... hatte mich beinahe nen Controller gekostet 

Ich installiere grad The Witcher 2


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. März 2012)

Dota 2, ist nice aber schwierig >_<


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich installiere grad The Witcher 2



Ich bin offenbar der einzige Mensch, der das Spiel nach einer Stunde von der Platte geworfen hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich bin offenbar der einzige Mensch, der das Spiel nach einer Stunde von der Platte geworfen hat.



Ich lass es drauf, zusagen tut es mir aber momentan auch nicht.

Hatte mir gestern Portal 2 gekauft, weil ich letztes Jahr nicht dazu kam. Wird nun nachgeholt, bisher sehr sehr witzig


----------



## Davatar (23. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich bin offenbar der einzige Mensch, der das Spiel nach einer Stunde von der Platte geworfen hat.


Ich hab schon The Witcher 1 dreimal nach ner Stunde wieder gelöscht. Irgendwie konnt ich mit dem ersten Teil schon nicht warm werden, da schätz ich mal, siehts beim zweiten auch nicht viel besser aus.


----------



## sympathisant (23. März 2012)

mit dir mal einer meinung. wow. ,-) witcher hat mir gar nichts gegeben.

android-spiele: "world of goo" und "osmos"


----------



## Davatar (23. März 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> mit dir mal einer meinung. wow. ,-) witcher hat mir gar nichts gegeben.


Heh diesen Tag könnten wir als Feiertag deklarieren


----------



## Kamsi (23. März 2012)

atm mass effect 2 mit importierten me1 savegame diesmal als femshep und renegade




Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich bin offenbar der einzige Mensch, der das Spiel nach einer Stunde von der Platte geworfen hat.



dabei hat das spiel soviel zu bieten ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XL9BH22PYc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> atm mass effect 2 mit importierten me1 savegame diesmal als femshep und renegade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hätten die Entwickler weniger Zeit in Titten und mehr in eine vernünftige Steuerung investiert, wäre es vielleicht sogar spielbar (aber wer hätte es denn dann gekauft?). Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich subjektiv die Welt und die Geschichte stinklangweilig finde.


----------



## Razyl (23. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich bin offenbar der einzige Mensch, der das Spiel nach einer Stunde von der Platte geworfen hat.



Nach einer Stunde nicht, aber nach ein paar Spielstunden. Das Spiel ist gar nicht so schlecht, nur kann ich mich einfach nicht mit dem Hauptcharakter identifizieren. Und wenn das in einem Rollenspiel passiert, dann habe ich auch keine Lust weiterzuspielen.


----------



## Reflox (23. März 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nach einer Stunde nicht, aber nach ein paar Spielstunden. Das Spiel ist gar nicht so schlecht, nur kann ich mich einfach nicht mit dem Hauptcharakter identifizieren. Und wenn das in einem Rollenspiel passiert, dann habe ich auch keine Lust weiterzuspielen.



Ich mochte den Typen einfach nicht. Der kam bei mir irgendwie schräg rein.


----------



## Tilbie (23. März 2012)

Hab grade Portal 2 beendet. Joa, doch ein wirklich sehr gutes Spiel.


----------



## Kamsi (23. März 2012)

bei meiner femshep leuchten die augen rot ^^

hat irgendwas von terminator dabei war ich garnicht so böse ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (27. März 2012)

Ich spiele derzeit Civilisation 5, harter Zeitkiller.


----------



## Kamsi (27. März 2012)

das nur noch eine runde syndrom ^^

immer noch mass effect 2 - soviel besser als teil 3 - die ganzen nebenmissionen, loyalitätsmissionen und viel mehr gut/böse möglichkeiten


----------



## Alcest (28. März 2012)

Momentan The Witcher 1 

Das Spiel selbst ist nicht der Knüller, aber der Geralt ist ne geile Sau.

So gehen die Geschmäcker auseinander.


----------



## Oníshanu (29. März 2012)

Shift 2 versuchen alle Trophäen/Autos zu bekommen 
LoL wenn ich bock auf PvP hab
Minecraft wenn ich kreativ sein will
Anno 2070 wenn ich wirtschaftne will


----------



## Thrass (29. März 2012)

Zelda The Wind Waker


----------



## Davatar (29. März 2012)

Oníshanu schrieb:


> Anno 2070 wenn ich wirtschaftne will


Ist das Spiel was? Hab nur mal nen Trailer geschaut, aber irgendwie bin ich skeptisch gegenüber einer "futuristischen" Anno-Version...


----------



## Highgrunt (29. März 2012)

Habe mir Wargame: European Escalation zugelegt.
Bockschwer, aber saugeil und verdammt realistisch.


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2012)

Need for Speed: Most Wanted


----------



## Demordar (29. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel was? Hab nur mal nen Trailer geschaut, aber irgendwie bin ich skeptisch gegenüber einer "futuristischen" Anno-Version...




Ich spiele es aktuell auch und muss sagen das sich der Einkauf gelohnt hat. 2 Fraktionen, die im Prinzip ähnlich sind aber doch auch gravierende Unterschiede in den Bedarfsgütern haben. Dazu regelmäßige wechselnde Weltevents und tägliche Aufgaben, bei denen man wählen kann bei welcher der 3 Fraktionen man "Ruf" erhalten möchte.
Also von daher find ich es klasse


----------



## Noxiel (2. April 2012)

Immernoch Team Fortress 2. Und lieber Himmel, ich komm' mir vor wie Rip van Winkle. 
Tinker, Tailor. Soldier, Sailor... My bullet punishes all without distinction."


----------



## odinxd (2. April 2012)

Kingdoms of Amalur  

macht absolut Laune!


----------



## Xidish (2. April 2012)

Dragons Age Origins (endlich mal zu ende spielen)^^


----------



## Oníshanu (2. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel was? Hab nur mal nen Trailer geschaut, aber irgendwie bin ich skeptisch gegenüber einer "futuristischen" Anno-Version...



Ja also ich find es gut um es nebenher mal zu spielen da der Endlosmodus sich halt dafür anbietet^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2012)

Anno 2070 ist ganz gut 

Installier grad Baldur's Gate... muss mal wieder nen anständiges Rollenspiel spielen... mal wieder ein Glas feinen Steinberger Riesling von 1920 im Gegensatz zum heute üblichen Aldipapptütenwein...


----------



## gradof (2. April 2012)

Im Moment Mass Effect 1. Hab das noch nie gespielt. Story ist top Gameplay mittelmäßig.
Zusätzlich noch Total War Shogun 2: Fall of the Samurai, dass mir wie jedes Total War sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## Renox1 (2. April 2012)

The Powder Toy. Ein etwas kompliziertes Sandbox Spiel, man kann einfach alles machen, ein echter Zeitfresser


----------



## Kamsi (2. April 2012)

was ist das genau und kann man das auch ohne programmier kenntnisse spielen ?


----------



## Renox1 (2. April 2012)

Ja sicher ^^

Da hat man verschiedene Materialien, von Gase bis Flüssigkeiten und vieles mehr. Da gibt es auch eine Plattform auf der viele ihre Saves anbieten, ähnlich wie bei Minecraft.
Ich öffne immer fertige Städte und zerbombe die mit allmöglichen Atomen


----------



## Razyl (2. April 2012)

Trine 2 durchgespielt --- Umwerfendes Spiel mit GRANDIOSER Grafik. Einfach traumhaft schön *-* 

Ansonsten nebenbei immer mal wieder ne Runde Project CARS.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. April 2012)

Alpha Protocol
Habs jetzt einige Stunden gespielt und bin bisher sehr positiv überrascht, auch wenn der Start ein wenig holprig war.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. April 2012)

EVE Online.. fuck.


----------



## MeMMory (4. April 2012)

Might and Magic 8


----------



## Felix^^ (4. April 2012)

WoW
Bulletstorm (sehr empfehlenswert)
Ridge Racer: Unbounded (sehr empfehlenswert)


----------



## Skylo (4. April 2012)

Auf konsole tdu2, ab und zu auch noch BF3 und am PC im moment gar nichts, da wow account seit ner Woche ausgelaufen ist...bin jedoch dank der langeweile am überlegen wieder zu reaktivieren


----------



## schneemaus (4. April 2012)

Gestern mal mit Sonic Colours für die Wii angefangen. Ist echt ganz nett, macht ziemlich Fetz, sehr bunt und manchmal durch die Schnelligkeit etwas chaotisch und unübersichtlich, aber trotzdem lustig. Nur der "Boss" (Schiff) im Starlight Carnival geht mir grade dezent auf die Nüsse, weil ich immer kurz vor knapp verrecke >_<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2012)

Tetris fürn ollen Gameboy.


----------



## Olliruh (4. April 2012)

Herr der Ringe Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 - grad wieder ausgegraben C:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2012)

BLOPs (Black Ops)


----------



## iShock (4. April 2012)

määäh ich weiß nich was ich spielen soll x_x 

hat jemand ne Empfehlung vllt. ?  :-I


----------



## schneemaus (4. April 2012)

Sonic Colours xD Macht echt Spaß.

Falls du keine Wii hast: Plants vs Zombies geht immer, Age of Mythology geht immer, ansonsten... Dragon Age, Skyrim und und und. In welche Richtung es gehen soll, wär vielleicht noch hilfreich


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2012)

Summoner in der Green Pepper Edition. Im Original 2001 erschienen. Meine Güte war die Grafik damals gruselig.


----------



## Kamsi (4. April 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/THQ-Red-Faction-Guerrilla/dp/B001K90LTK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333568017&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.de/Sega-Alpha-Protocol-uncut/dp/B002E1YUIG/ref=sr_1_1_title_2?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1333568046&sr=1-1

2 billige spiele die spass machten ^^


----------



## iShock (4. April 2012)

ne hab leider nur nen PC ^^ 

spiele irgendwie alles  - hab eig. mal wieder ein schönes Rollenspiel gesucht (skyrim hab ich jedoch schon hinter mir - nicht im Sinne von durchgespielt zu verstehen ^^)
Anno 2070 sieht auch interessant aus - glaub aber nicht dass das was für mich ist

fand die reckoning demo anfangs noch ganz interessant jedoch waren mir die Menüs zu Blöde


Edit: Danke Kamsi - das Alpha Protocol sieht ganz interessant aus - das wirds vllt


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2012)

Eben Blur mit 7 Leuten ;D


----------



## Kamsi (5. April 2012)

und falls du was zum ballern suchst bzw spiele mit viel peng peng und coolen ausehen da gibts die box hier ^^

http://www.amazon.de/Volume-Saints-Faction-Armageddon-Marine/dp/B007FR0F4C/ref=sr_1_5?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1333578507&sr=1-5


----------



## myxir21 (5. April 2012)

Habe mir gerade die neue Dungeons & Dragons Collection geholt mit Baldurs Gate 1+2 inkl Addons sowie Icewind Dale 1+2 und Planscape Torment für einen sehr guten Preis. Freu mich^^


----------



## Tilbie (5. April 2012)

Dark Souls. Ich liebe es einfach. Für mich gibt es kein besseres Spiel!


----------



## iShock (5. April 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dark Souls. Ich liebe es einfach. Für mich gibt es kein besseres Spiel!



man ich hoffe die Entwickler rücken bald mit ihrer dicken news zu dark souls raus x_x wirds denn nun ne PC version oder ein DLC


Werd mir jetzt erstmal seit langem wieder Gothic 2 draufhauen *an glorreiche Zeiten zurückdenk* - Oder auch nicht -..-


----------



## Aswin2009 (5. April 2012)

spiele momentan 3 spiele

God of war 3 (geiles spiel auch wenn ich momentan an Hermes verzweifle...ist auch noch mein Lieblingsgott aus der griechischen Mytologie)
Dantes Inferno (God of war klon? naja teilweise ist aber auch teilweise ganz anders...ich komm mir schon wie Hellsing vor wenn ich lichtkreuze auf andere ballere ^^)
Final Fantasy 13 (Grafik top Kampfsystem ist seltsam...aber nicht so schlimm wie gedacht)


----------



## Aun (5. April 2012)

mal wieder me1 bis zur vergasung..... ich kann es nach 4 jahren immer noch wie im schlaf  *nerd*


----------



## Magogan (5. April 2012)

World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria (Beta) ... bzw. ich versuche es, aber der Login-Server ist überlastet ... 

Ah, es geht jetzt!


----------



## Xidish (5. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> BLOPs (Black Ops)


Nettes Spiel - war das nicht etwas kurz ausgefallen (für meine Gefühle jedenfalls)?

---------

Würde ja wieder mit WoW anfangen.
Nur sind bei mir die alten Daten weg - 2 leere Sticks     oo ...
Muß morgen mal nach meiner defekten Platte schauen.
Da sollten die Daten noch vorhanden sein.

ansonsten Neuinstallieren aller Addons ... oje ...



myxir21 schrieb:


> ... mit Baldurs Gate 1+2 inkl Addons


Oh BG1 habe ich hier irgendwo auch noch.
War das damals n Zeitaufwand - 5 CDs zu instalieren. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Nettes Spiel - war das nicht etwas kurz ausgefallen (für meine Gefühle jedenfalls)?



Der Singleplayer ist ok, ist mal was anderes als immer nur der "Moderne Krieg", wurde auch ganz gut inszeniert (mit den Flashbacks). Ich zocke aber den Multiplayer, wenn man mit Kumpels (oder auch alleine) sich ein wenig einspielt, kann man durchaus Spaß haben 

Um mal auf WoW zurück zukommen: Viele sagen ja, das Mists of Pandaria und WoW allgemein "Mist" ist/wird, wenn ich aber so die ersten Bilder und Videos sehe, kriege ich schon wieder irgendwie hart Bock  Aber ich denke, die knapp 4 Jahre sollten gereicht haben. Bin mir auch sicher, wenn ich jetzt wieder anfange, hab ich nach einer Woche schon wieder keine Lust :/


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Um mal auf WoW zurück zukommen: Viele sagen ja, das Mists of Pandaria und WoW allgemein "Mist" ist/wird, wenn ich aber so die ersten Bilder und Videos sehe, kriege ich schon wieder irgendwie hart Bock  Aber ich denke, die knapp 4 Jahre sollten gereicht haben. Bin mir auch sicher, wenn ich jetzt wieder anfange, hab ich nach einer Woche schon wieder keine Lust :/



Ich werd wohl erst bei MoP meinen Acc reaktivieren. Schlimmer als Cata kanns ja kaum werden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. April 2012)

Soooo schlimm fand ich Cata gar nicht, nur verging mir schon arg schnell die Lust. Der Levelbereich von 1-58 fand ich wirklich toll, im Endlevel-Bereich war wie schon gesagt bei mir Schluss.

Vielleicht schaue ich auch mal in Mist of Pandaria rein... mal gucken.


----------



## Tilbie (5. April 2012)

grade auf gog.com: Fallout 1 Umsonst!


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Schlimmer als Cata kanns ja kaum werden.



Schlimm fande ich es nicht, war doch aber erschrocken, wie schnell man auch ohne Gildenboni etc Maxlevel erreicht. Ich sah für mich bei WoW immer _den Weg zum Maxlevel_ als den eigentlichen Spielspaß, nicht das Raiden am Ende.

Hab erst vor zwei Wochen auf Cata erweitert und drei Chars auf 85 gebracht. Das ist natürlich ganz schön dünn und kurz für jemanden, der gern levelt.
Hyjal fand ich auch beim dritten Char noch ganz gut.
Unterwasserwelt ist nicht ganz so meins, wenngleich auch nett gemacht.
Tiefenheim ok, bissel düster.
Uldum fand ich richtig gut designt, allerdings gingen mir die vielen Videosequenzen schon beim ersten Char zum Ende hin auf die Nerven. Aber zwei Quests (Rechner hacken und 1000 Gnome umnatzen) haben es ja fast wieder rausgerissen.
Schattenhochland erschien mir wie eine Endlosschleife aus 'Suche A' - 'A bittet dich, 10 hiervon zu töten' - 'Suche B' - 'B bittet dich, 10 davon zu töten' - 'Suche C'... zum Glück nur mit einem Char durchquesten müssen, die anderen beiden haben per Sammelberuf und Archäologie das Q-Gebiet gespart.

Die neudesignten alten Gebiete hatte ich auch mit WotLK-Acc schon spielen können. Fand ich gelungen, aber wie gesagt von 80 bis 85 bissel dünn.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. April 2012)

Naja da Borderlands 2 und MoP beide auffen September fallen, ist diese Erweiterung eh für mich gestorben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Schlimm fande ich es nicht, war doch aber erschrocken, wie schnell man auch ohne Gildenboni etc Maxlevel erreicht. Ich sah für mich bei WoW immer _den Weg zum Maxlevel_ als den eigentlichen Spielspaß, nicht das Raiden am Ende.
> 
> Hab erst vor zwei Wochen auf Cata erweitert und drei Chars auf 85 gebracht. Das ist natürlich ganz schön dünn und kurz für jemanden, der gern levelt.
> Hyjal fand ich auch beim dritten Char noch ganz gut.
> ...



Ich hätte mir vom Design her einen Endcontent wie in WotLK gewünscht. Gerade ICC fand ich genial, atmosphärisch absolut top und darum geht es mir. Cata fand ich in dieser Hinsicht stinklangweilig.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. April 2012)

God of War 2


----------



## Deadeye-Jed (7. April 2012)

Assasin Creed Revelation und Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generation.


----------



## Dropz (7. April 2012)

LoL


----------



## Slayed (7. April 2012)

Swtor.. mal wieder reinschauen


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2012)

Herr der Ringe, die Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 + Erweiterung


----------



## Olliruh (8. April 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe, die Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 + Erweiterung



Ich auch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2012)

Uncharted 3 - Endlich mal durch zocken


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. April 2012)

Immer noch Mass Effect 3 - bin aber gleich durch. Bin immer noch gespannt aufs Ende. Skyrim hab ich schon 150 Stunden und immer noch kein Ende in Sicht. Bald ist auch die Ultimate Edition von New Vegas dran. Battlefield 3 hab ich dagegen abgeschrieben. Der geplante DLC, der alles freischaltet, ist einfach nur noch ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## Renox1 (8. April 2012)

Mount and Blade Warband mit der CRPG Mod. Und bald mal ein bisschen Civilization 5.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2012)

X3 Terran Conflict...

da ich mich durch den sehr zähen anfang geboxt habe und nun mit meiner Terraner Katana durch die Gegend pflüge geht's auch mit dem Spielspaß nach oben ^^


----------



## Slytheguy (8. April 2012)

Puh ja X1 habe ich selbst gespielt, stundenlanges Farmen und handeln bis mal was geht...

- Final Fantasy XIII-2

entgegen der erwartungen ein absolut prächtiges Spiel welches die Qualität der SE Spiele beweist. Tolles, leider offenes Ende und packende Story Inszenierung, richtig dickes Endgame und wie immer FF typische Bossgegner (Teils extrem schwer, Lon gui ist wieder mit dabei). Meine erwartungen wurden absolut übertroffen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. April 2012)

Hab jetzt gerade ME 3 durchgespielt und ... nun ja.



Spoiler



Das Ende ist aus dreierlei Hinsicht bescheuert. 

1. Gibt es kaum alternative Enden. Von wegen, jede Entscheidung würde sich auswirken. Das war bei ME 2 vielleicht so, sicher nicht bei ME 3. 
2. Ich spiele zig Stunden in einem Spieleuniversum, lerne alles kennen, freunde mich mit der Story an, nur um dann alles selbst zu zerstören. Die Geschichte ist am Arsch. Jede Spezies sitzt jetzt in ihrem Cluster fest oder noch auf der Erde. Hätte Shepard nichts gemacht, wären wenigstens die Portale geblieben. So hat er alles nur schlimmer gemacht.
3. Siehe den ersten Hauptsatz von eben, ich freunde mich mit einem Universum an, nur um dann am Ende zu erfahren, dass das sowieso nur von einem alten Opa stammt, der es einem Kind erzählt hat. 

Ich habe null Bock mehr, mich mit dem ME-Universum zu beschäftigen. Furchtbar, dieses Ende.


----------



## Deadeye-Jed (9. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab jetzt gerade ME 3 durchgespielt und ... nun ja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beim 2ten Punkt stimm ich dir zu da hab ich auch Bauchschmerzen gehabt.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab jetzt gerade ME 3 durchgespielt und ... nun ja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ich finde das Ende so gut, wie es derzeit ist. Es hat sicherlich noch einige Logikfehler, aber ich bin ehrlich: Das kann Bioware mit dem angekündigten DLC aus dem Weg räumen, aber abseits davon finde ich das Ende richtig gut. Es ist nicht das typische Ende, was man erwartet und das finde ich umso bemerkenswerter.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. April 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich finde das Ende so gut, wie es derzeit ist. Es hat sicherlich noch einige Logikfehler, aber ich bin ehrlich: Das kann Bioware mit dem angekündigten DLC aus dem Weg räumen, aber abseits davon finde ich das Ende richtig gut. Es ist nicht das typische Ende, was man erwartet und das finde ich umso bemerkenswerter.



Nun ja, ich kann jedenfalls nicht weiter in einem Universum spielen, wenn ich doch weiß, wie es dort nun künftig zugeht. Sind diese DLC dann vor dem Ende oder danach? Davor ist für mich absolut unlogisch und danach - ähm - noch unlogischer.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich kann jedenfalls nicht weiter in einem Universum spielen, wenn ich doch weiß, wie es dort nun künftig zugeht. Sind diese DLC dann vor dem Ende oder danach? Davor ist für mich absolut unlogisch und danach - ähm - noch unlogischer.



Der Extended DLC erweitert das Ende um einige Cutscenes und Dialoge, die einige wichtige Fragen klären sollen, allerdings wird er das Ende nicht verändern. Und ich kann weiter in dem Universum spielen. Das Ende einer Trilogie, auch wenn es so drastisch ausfällt wie in ME3, bedeutet nicht das endgültige Ende.


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2012)

_Ich bzw. ein Freund sucht mal wieder ein Spiel - ich hoffe einer von Euch kann damit vllt was anfangen? : 

"Ich such ein altes MD-Spiel, in dem man mit einer kleinen Hexe (Mädchen, blaues Gewand, spitzer Hexenhut) durch die Gegend läuft. Ist glaub ich was koreanisches gewesen. Und man sah die Welt von oben, aber ich glaube es war keine Iso, sondern mehr in Richtung Zelda..."

Hat da vllt jemand was im Kopf?

Danke schonmal :-)_


----------



## Olliruh (9. April 2012)

LOL ein bisschen Elo Hell


----------



## LiangZhou (9. April 2012)

Deadeye-Jed schrieb:


> Beim 2ten Punkt stimm ich dir zu da hab ich auch Bauchschmerzen gehabt.




Es ist einfach für die meißten Spieler nicht befriedigend. Ich fand die Einbindung der Crewmember aus ME2 auch schon schade, da freunde ich mich 30 Stunden mit denen an nur um sie im 3er für eine Nebenmission kurz zu sehen



Spoiler



Der Sieg fühlt sich scheisse an weil man im Endeffekt extrem viel verliert


----------



## Deathstyle (9. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> LOL ein bisschen Elo Hell



Es gibt keine Elo-Hell 

Immernoch EVE.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. April 2012)

Eben der größte Throw in der Geschichte von LoL >_<



Spoiler



early/midgame läuft kacke aufgrund von 3 Trollpicks. Lategame klappt auf einmal wie geschmiert. Zwar stehen bei uns nurnoch 2 Nexustower, doch nach 2 tf (beides Aced mit 0 Verlusten) stehen wir am gegnerischen Nexus, nichts hält mehr auf. Mein Team hat Angst vor dem letzten Nexustower und macht lieber creeps, ich (Veigar) kann den Tower alleine nicht tanken. Gegner respawnen -> acen uns. Ich schaffe es alleine zurück, kann die Base gegen 4 Gegner deffen und wir landen ein weiteres Ace. Dann die selbe Situation: Obwohl nichtmal mehr ein Nexustower vorhanden ist, schrecken alle teammember vor dem Nexus zurück und machen creeps am kaputten Inhibitor der Gegner. Diese respawnen und acen uns.


----------



## schneemaus (12. April 2012)

Ich hab heute mal wieder (Gronkh sei Dank) GTA Köln aka Alarm für Cobra 11: Das Syndikat rausgekramt. Das Spiel macht ja echt Fun, zumal es in Köln spielt und ich die Stadt mag. Wenn nur nicht diese mistige Container-Mission wäre. Grmpf. Irgendwann schaff ich die auch noch >_<


----------



## Kamsi (12. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPz0uaeGbDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



aus der saturn krabbelbox für 2,99

richtig cooles game nur leider paar bugs aber da gabs fanpatches für


----------



## ZAM (12. April 2012)

WoW oder Legend of FuckinschwerRock, sobald mal Feierabend ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2012)

Warcraft 3 Reign of Chaos und danach die The Frozen Throne Kampagne..


----------



## Deathstyle (12. April 2012)

24 Uhr kann ich mein neues Raumschiff fliegen und meine Slasher wurde mir vorhin zerschossen.. was mach ich nur bis dahin q.q


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

immernoch hdr sum2


----------



## Renox1 (12. April 2012)

Legend of Grimrock!



ZAM schrieb:


> WoW oder Legend of FuckinschwerRock, sobald mal Feierabend ist.



Auf welcher Schwierigkeitsstufe spielst du denn? ^^


----------



## Xidish (12. April 2012)

Dragon Age -> gleich großes Finale
Doch zuvor gab's da n kleines "Schäferstündchen" mit Leliana ...^^


----------



## Reflox (12. April 2012)

Ich habe mir eute L.A. Noir gekauft. Echt gutes Spiel, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Legend of Grimrock!
> 
> Auf welcher Schwierigkeitsstufe spielst du denn? ^^



Ich male ... *g*


----------



## Tilbie (13. April 2012)

Momentan wieder Terraria mit nem Kumpel, macht ordendlich laune *g*


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2012)

Project Cars

Schon jetzt sind die 50 Euro als quasi Vorfinanzierung für das Spiel gut angelegt. Es sieht optisch einfach nur umwerfend aus und spielt sich bislang sehr gut. Natürlich reicht es noch nicht an Hardcore-Titel wie iRacing ran, aber das kann durchaus noch werden. Schließlich steckt das Spiel noch in einer Pre-Alpha, aber insgesamt spielt es sich schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## Davatar (16. April 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> WoW oder Legend of FuckinschwerRock, sobald mal Feierabend ist.





ZAM schrieb:


> Ich male ... *g*


Schon in diesem Teleporterraum gewesen, in dem auf nem 4x4 (oder 5x5?)-Feld rund 12 Teleporter stehn? Ich hoffe Du hast den Kompass nicht weggeworfen 
Bei mir gings ja ne rechte Weile bis ich realisiert hab, dass sich diese Heil-Kristalle so schnell wieder aufladen...das lässt das Spiel dann doch um Einiges einfacher werden 


<-- Spielt auch Legend of Grimrock. Nach sonem Spiel hab ich mich seit Jahren gesehnt  Das lässt echt das Oldschool-Feeling aufkommen. Danach pack ich vielleicht wiedermal ein Ultima Underworld oder ein Eye of the Beyholder aus...


----------



## Legendary (16. April 2012)

Ich glaub dieses Legend of Grimrock muss ich mir auch kaufen.

Gibts das auch ohne dieses Dreckssteam?


----------



## Ogil (16. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Gibts das auch ohne dieses Dreckssteam?


Ja - auf Good Old Games zum Beispiel.


----------



## Legendary (16. April 2012)

Merci, nice da gibts ja auch die ganzen alten Spiele für günstig.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. April 2012)

Skyborn, quasi mein Legends of Grimrock 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (25. April 2012)

Grad mal die Sniper Elite V2 Demo durchgezockt - und so richtig ueberzeugt bin ich nicht. Die Ballistik ist zwar nett - aber ansonsten ist man auch wieder der Super-Soldier der ganze Armeen im Alleingang besiegt und zumindest die Mission in der Demo koennte man auch mit "Kill everything" umschreiben. Ich hatte gehofft, dass das Ganze eher nach dem Motto "Schleich Dich durch Feindesland ohne entdeckt zu werden und erledige Dein Ziel" ablaeuft...


----------



## Davatar (26. April 2012)

Fallout 3, überzeugt mich bisher noch nicht wirklich, hab aber auch erst ein paar Stündchen gespielt.


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2012)

Gestern 2 Stunden angespielt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich war BEGEISTERT! Risen 1 fand ich ganz nett und war ein Bisschen skeptisch gegenüber Risen 2, aber nachdem ichs jetzt ein Bisschen angespielt hab, find ichs echt fantastisch! Das Piraten-Setting ist toll, die erste Nacht auf dieser brenndenden Insel ist einfach beeindruckend... wenn das Spiel so bleibt wie am Anfang, wird das DER Spielekracher 2012! Aber mal schauen, kann leider erst übermorgen weiterzocken.


----------



## Littletall (11. Mai 2012)

Momentan sitze ich an

Metroid Prime 3 (ja, bald hab ich die Prime-Reihe durch ^^)

und am PC vor allem an Anno 2070. Ich hoffe, heute ist ein neues Weltgeschehen rausgekommen *vorfreu*


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Mai 2012)

Rocksmith


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2012)

Sniper Elite V2 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mir das 2. Weltkriegsszenario nochmal Spaß macht. Zusammen mit der Kill Cam (nicht in der DEU-Version enthalten!) und der wirklich tollen Atmosphäre (der Sound ist bombastisch), ein insgesamt tolles Spiel. 

Man sollte sich aber die Uncut Version besorgen... nur so als Tip


----------



## xynlovesit (12. Mai 2012)

Nichts, einfach nur Diablo 3 warten!!\




UDN DIESE SCHEISS WERBUNG HIER NERVT MAL TOTTALLL!


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2012)

Bis morgen Abend die Zeit überbrücken mit Gothic 3, Minecraft und Anno 2070. Bei Anno 2070 fehlt mir irgendwie das Anno-Typische. Es spielt sich irgendwie seltsam. Vor allem mit dem Prinzip der verschiedenen Bevölkerungsgruppen kann ich mich gar nicht anfreunden (Industrielle, Hippies, Techs...). Ich schätz mal, das ist ein Spiel, das bei mir schnell wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden wird. Was allerdings toll ist sind die Unterwasserstädte, da liegt echt noch viel Potenzial drin. Nur die Art, wie das umgesetzt wurde...und ich bin auch kein Fan von Umweltkatastrophen und sowas in Spielen. Ich finds mühsam wenn weniger produziert wird und die Leute unzufrieden werden, weil man überall Fabriken hat. Sowas gefiel mir noch nie in nem Spiel. Und Hippie-Kraftwerke sind für mich echt keine Alternative 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (14. Mai 2012)

Noch größeres Bild ging nicht was?


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2012)

Sorry, korrigiert. Das sah viel kleiner aus, als ichs da einfügte ^^


----------



## Xidish (14. Mai 2012)

Ich wechsel gerade zwischen 'n paar Sielen.

HdRO
Maestia
Dragon Age (Finale)
Drakensang Online
minimalst WoW
und 2 anderen Browserspielen


----------



## painINprogress (14. Mai 2012)

Torchlight 2 Beta WOOHOO!


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Mai 2012)

painINprogress schrieb:


> Torchlight 2 Beta WOOHOO!



lol
Vor 2 Monaten hätte mich das auch noch interssiert.


----------



## painINprogress (14. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> lol
> Vor 2 Monaten hätte mich das auch noch interssiert.



wenn du so wie ich D3 einfach nichts abgewinnen kannst würde es dich jetzt auch noch interessieren


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich nix mit Diablo anfangen könnte würde mich auch Torchlight nicht interessieren ^^


----------



## painINprogress (14. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wenn ich nix mit Diablo anfangen könnte würde mich auch Torchlight nicht interessieren ^^



Ich habe nur gesagt das ich D3 nichts abgewinnen kann nicht das mir diese art von spiel kein spaß macht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2012)

Werde wohl auch eher Torchlight 2 zocken als D3. Ich habe die ersten beiden Teile nicht gespielt, daher verstehe ich den Hype auch nicht. Und Torchlight 1 war schon wirklich gut, der Zweite wird noch um einige wichtige Features erweitert. Da zahle ich dann lieber 19 &#8364; für einen Indie Titel, wo ich weiß, was ich bekomme, als 50-60 &#8364; für Diablo 3, dass sowieso jeder kaufen wird... da bin ich mal ganz Hipster 

Allerdings gönne ich auch jedem seinen Spaß an D3, der Hype sagt ja schon alleine aus, wie wichtig das Spiel ist. (obwohl ich es immer noch nicht verstehe  )


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2012)

Wenn Ihr mit Diablo 3 nix anfangen könnt, schaut Euch mal Path of Exile an. Letztes Wochenende war Stresstest, also wird das wohl nicht mehr lange dauern, bis das rauskommt. Ich fand die Beta jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig überwältigend, allerdings hats mir wesentlich mehr Spass gemacht als Torchlight 1.


----------



## odinxd (14. Mai 2012)

Habe gestern Risen 2 durch bekommen.
Ansonsten spiel ich gelegentlich WOT und Operation Flashpoint Red-River + Dragon Rising

Naja und ab Heut nacht dann viiiieeeel Diablo 3


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (14. Mai 2012)

bf3 pc


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr mit Diablo 3 nix anfangen könnt, schaut Euch mal Path of Exile an. Letztes Wochenende war Stresstest, also wird das wohl nicht mehr lange dauern, bis das rauskommt. Ich fand die Beta jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig überwältigend, allerdings hats mir wesentlich mehr Spass gemacht als Torchlight 1.



Werde ich weiter verfolgen, bis Torchlight 2 ist ja auch noch ein wenig hin (lt. Amazon 3. Juli). Eventuell schaue ich auch mal in D3 rein, beim Account von nem Kumpel (oder ich kaufe es mir, 50€ sind aber schon deftig). Und Max Payne kommt ja auch noch (Freitag?). Gibt also noch bissl was zum zocken.


----------



## painINprogress (14. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr mit Diablo 3 nix anfangen könnt, schaut Euch mal Path of Exile an. Letztes Wochenende war Stresstest, also wird das wohl nicht mehr lange dauern, bis das rauskommt. Ich fand die Beta jetzt nicht so wahnsinnig überwältigend, allerdings hats mir wesentlich mehr Spass gemacht als Torchlight 1.



danke für den tipp werds mir mal zu gemüte führen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Mai 2012)

Nun also doch D3, bisher ganz in Ordnung, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## iShock (15. Mai 2012)

bin mir bei D3 auch noch nicht sicher - mir juckts die ganze Zeit in den Fingern - aber irgendwo dann auch kein Bock >_<


----------



## orkiz (18. Mai 2012)

ALso ich zurzeit MW3 und FIFA 12!


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2012)

orkiz schrieb:


> ALso ich zurzeit MW3 und FIFA 12!



Hier auch Mw3. Und Assassin's Creed Revelations Multiplayer.


----------



## Tilbie (19. Mai 2012)

Grade die Torchlight 2 Beta beendet. Spiel vorbestellt, meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser als Diablo 3.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Mai 2012)

Diablo 3
Normal durch jetzt an alptraum dran.


----------



## Reflox (21. Mai 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Diablo 3
> Normal durch jetzt an alptraum dran.



Alptraum? Ist der Diabolo dann eine Kuh? 

MY GRAMMAR IS GOODER!

bt:

Immernoch MW3 und Black Ops Zombies :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2012)

They see Reflox trollin' ... they hatin' ... 

Ich bin immer noch bei D3, ist doch sehr geil


----------



## Legendary (21. Mai 2012)

Ich spiel (mal wieder) Terranigma.   

Das beste SNES Spiel aller Zeiten, mit großem Abstand!

Wenn ich mal wieder ein bisschen Geld auf der Kante hab kauf ich mir D3.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2012)

Battlefield 3...

Ist eig ganz lustig nur auf Konsole ab und an zum fluchen wenn 2 an die vorbeirennen und die sie zum verrecken nicht triffst, ODER ( Mein Favourit) ich mit meinen Anfängerwaffen von Highlvl'ern mit 3 Schüssen über den Haufen geschossen werden 

Habs mir extra gekauft wegen der Teamplaykomponente, aber abgesehen von ab und an Medipacks, reanimieren und Munitionskisten stellen ist da iwie nich viel?._.


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Mai 2012)

Grandia 2 für die Playstation. Rawr Millenia. <3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2012)

Momentan League Of Legends, da mir der aktuelle Skin von Master Yi gefällt der im Angebot ist, hab ich mich mal entschlossen Champ + Skin zu holen, Yi scheint ja eh ganz gut zu sein !


----------



## Xiin (22. Mai 2012)

Diablo 3
BF3
MW3
MW2 (dauert leider bis man ein Spiel gefunden hat)


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Momentan League Of Legends, da mir der aktuelle Skin von Master Yi gefällt der im Angebot ist, hab ich mich mal entschlossen Champ + Skin zu holen, Yi scheint ja eh ganz gut zu sein !



War mein erster Champ. Gleich skin gekauft damals und jetzt spiel ich ihn nicht mehr 

Momentan viel League of Legends. Ansonsten GTA IV (nur Blödsinn machen; keine Missionen), bisschen Fifa 12 und ich habe mit LA Noire angefangen.

Vor paar Tagen auch Journey durchgespielt mit meiner 5.1 DTS Anlage. Das Spiel ist der HAMMER!!! Noch nie so gefesselt gewesen vor dem Fernseher. Sollte man wirklich mal spielen!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> War mein erster Champ. Gleich skin gekauft damals und jetzt spiel ich ihn nicht mehr
> 
> Momentan viel League of Legends. Ansonsten GTA IV (nur Blödsinn machen; keine Missionen), bisschen Fifa 12 und ich habe mit LA Noire angefangen.
> 
> Vor paar Tagen auch Journey durchgespielt mit meiner 5.1 DTS Anlage. Das Spiel ist der HAMMER!!! Noch nie so gefesselt gewesen vor dem Fernseher. Sollte man wirklich mal spielen!



Es gab diesen Iona? Skin im Angebot, fande den relativ nice und wollte eh immer mal Yi spielen.

Der Typ ist ja maßlos op XD

Hatte im ersten Spiel direkt 25-1 ... o.ô


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Es gab diesen Iona? Skin im Angebot, fande den relativ nice und wollte eh immer mal Yi spielen.
> 
> Der Typ ist ja maßlos op XD
> 
> Hatte im ersten Spiel direkt 25-1 ... o.ô



Ist n bisschen snowball, hat nix mit op zu tun


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ist n bisschen snowball, hat nix mit op zu tun



ok! 

Finde es aber trotzdem fragwürdig... 3x Phantom Dancer + Blutdrüster + (Je nach gegner)
und einfach alles zerschnetzeln... XD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Mai 2012)

Tja aber wenn du als Yii mal keinen guten Start hast, biste den Rest des Spiels absolut nutzlos


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Tja aber wenn du als Yii mal keinen guten Start hast, biste den Rest des Spiels absolut nutzlos



Das ist aber bei fast allen Champs so, entweder du sicherst dir am Anfang ein Vorteil und baust ihn konstant aus ODER du verkackst und wirst dann noch 40 Minuten durch die Gegend geschlagen.
Bei manchen mehr bei manchen weniger, ich finde Akali da sehr extrem, wenn es nicht kontinuierlich gut läuft kassierst du nur <.<
Ich hab ne Zeitlang auf den Mittelweg gespielt sprich bloß kein Risiko, vorallem Minions kloppen etc. Aber sobald sich n Gegner n Vorurteil erwirtschaftet hat ist Sense.
Seitdem probiere ich immer aggressiv zu spielen und schnell 3-5 Kills zu bekommen ... und spiele idR Champs die früh schon einen guten Schadensoutput etc haben. Bzw kein RIESEN Nachteil haben falls der Anfang mal nicht so läuft.


----------



## orkman (23. Mai 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das ist aber bei fast allen Champs so, entweder du sicherst dir am Anfang ein Vorteil und baust ihn konstant aus ODER du verkackst und wirst dann noch 40 Minuten durch die Gegend geschlagen.
> Bei manchen mehr bei manchen weniger, ich finde Akali da sehr extrem, wenn es nicht kontinuierlich gut läuft kassierst du nur <.<
> Ich hab ne Zeitlang auf den Mittelweg gespielt sprich bloß kein Risiko, vorallem Minions kloppen etc. Aber sobald sich n Gegner n Vorurteil erwirtschaftet hat ist Sense.
> Seitdem probiere ich immer aggressiv zu spielen und schnell 3-5 Kills zu bekommen ... und spiele idR Champs die früh schon einen guten Schadensoutput etc haben. Bzw kein RIESEN Nachteil haben falls der Anfang mal nicht so läuft.




hmmm das ganze wird echt OT und sollte vllt besser in den LOL thread hier ... jedoch wollte ich hier noch meine meinung zum besten geben ... du hast schon recht dass wenn der anfang besch...eiden verlaeuft , dass man dann nicht mehr viel erwarten kann ... aber ich schaue mir sehr sehr oft streams an von top spielern und/oder auch freunden und hab schon so oft erlebt wie ein team was 10-20 kills vorsprung hatte verloren hat weil sie ohne wards baron gemacht haben oder so und dann alle gekillt wurden und die unterlegene mannschafft dann ohne probleme alle tower + nexus legen konnte ... was man so alles tun kann in 60 sek ?


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Mai 2012)

Wo gibts hier nen LoL Thread


----------



## orkman (23. Mai 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wo gibts hier nen LoL Thread




hast ihn ja anscheinend gefunden ... fuer alle andern : http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/130901-league-of-legends-neues-dota/page__hl__League%20of%20Legends__st__1400


----------



## Tikume (24. Mai 2012)

Blood of the cybermen gerade durchgespielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2012)

atm me2 import char, inkl aller dlc´s( teil1 und 2; ja ich hab es mir gegönnt).
nebenbei world of goo. allein der soundtrack ist die paar pfennig wert, sowas geniales hab ich seit langem nicht gesehen.


----------



## painschkes (25. Mai 2012)

_Dank des neuen Rechners : 

- Battlefield 3
- Fallout New Vegas
- Resident Evil Operation Racoon City
- CoD4
- CSS
- usw.

Einfach mal wieder alles draufhaun :-D_


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (26. Mai 2012)

Vigilante 8 PS   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8qgP6pNbcAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## giggi (26. Mai 2012)

Im Moment zocke ich Max Payne 3 für PS3 ;-) und das is mal einfach nur genial die Story is super!!


----------



## painschkes (2. Juni 2012)

_Age of Mythology gegen einen Freund - hat zufällig jemand ne Ahnung wie man Bots hinzufügen kann? Wir können zwar gegeneinander spielen..aber leider beim erstellen vom Spiel keine Bots hinzufügen..man kann einfach keine Auswählen...gibts dafür einen Fix oder geht das im Multiplayer einfach nicht?_


----------



## Combust90 (2. Juni 2012)

Diablo 3 und Tera.

Eigentlich würde ich längst auch Catherine spielen, wenn es denn endlich mal ankommen würde -.-


----------



## Knallfix (2. Juni 2012)

Max Payne 3, PC.
Knüppelhart und von gelegentlichem Zynismus abgesehen komplett humorfrei


----------



## Totemkrieger (3. Juni 2012)

Im Moment Diablo 3,aber irgendwie ist jetzt schon langsam die Luft raus,weil die Motivation durch Item Dropps und modifizierung des Charakters irgendwie nicht ganz zur Geltung kommt(zumindest bei mir)

Vll liegts an der Klasse>Barbar 60> Akt 1 Inferno *grins*


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juni 2012)

The Legend of Zelda - Spirit Tracks.

Schwerster Gegner: Die Stylus-Steuerung! 

Ansonsten macht es aber schon Spaß^^


----------



## Lorghi (3. Juni 2012)

Diablo 3, Starcraft 2, SW:ToR sowie HdRO  in unterschiedlicher Reihenfolge


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2012)

Crysis 2 und The Binding of Isaac


----------



## Saji (4. Juni 2012)

Bis eben wieder völlig in Saints Row The Third versumpft... nur noch das Attentat machen, nur noch das Auto klauen, oh hey eine Bandenoperation... schwupp sind vier Stunden um. 

Ansonsten noch Tera wie bekloppt. D3 lass ich links liegen, kann mich nicht fesseln (nicht mal bis zum nächsten Servercrash).


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Juni 2012)

Hat sich jemand von euch Dragons dogma zugelegt?
Bin noch unschlüssig ob ichs mir kaufen soll.


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juni 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Age of Mythology gegen einen Freund - hat zufällig jemand ne Ahnung wie man Bots hinzufügen kann? Wir können zwar gegeneinander spielen..aber leider beim erstellen vom Spiel keine Bots hinzufügen..man kann einfach keine Auswählen...gibts dafür einen Fix oder geht das im Multiplayer einfach nicht?_


Ich hab seinerzeit mit meiner Frau zusammen AoM im Multiplayer-Koop gespielt und da Bots als Gegner gehabt, konnte man auch die Anzahl und die Befähigung einstellen. Ob das geht, wenn man gegeneinander spielt, kann ich aber nach all der Zeit nicht mehr sagen.

Zur Zeit spiel ich eigentlich nur Diablo 3, wie soviele andere auch. WoW-Abo läuft heute aus und wird auch erstmal nicht verlängert, bleibt einfach keine Zeit. Ansonsten ab und zu Bioshock 1, um das mal nachzuholen, gefällt mir aber trotz der damals extrem hohen Wertungen irgendwie nicht so doll.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand von euch Dragons dogma zugelegt?
> Bin noch unschlüssig ob ichs mir kaufen soll.


Also ich habs mir geholt und finde es super. Die Welt sieht schön aus, die Gegner sind nicht zu einfach (die onehit-Goblins mal ausgenommen), aber dennoch machbar und es ist schon stimmig. Das Dialog-System ist eigentlich eher ein Monolog seitens der NPCs, wo man gelegentlich mal Ja/Nein (Annehmen/Ablehnen) klicken kann, aber das stört eher weniger. Das einzige, was mir bisher nicht so super gefällt ist teilweise das Vasallensystem (Zumindest der eigene Hauptvasall hätte eine eine eigene Geschichte bekommen sollen). Die bleiben einfach jederzeit ersetzbar, was schade ist, da ja gerade lange Streifzüge durch die Pampa sich für Interaktionen mit denen anbieten würden.
Also wenn dir Open-World-Rollenspiele gefallen ist Dragons Dogma schon eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Juni 2012)

Darwinia


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2012)

Zockt einer von euch DayZ? Hab ja derbe Bock drauf, aber die Server und so scheinen nicht wirklich gut zu sein. 

http://dayzmod.com/


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Also ich habs mir geholt und finde es super. Die Welt sieht schön aus, die Gegner sind nicht zu einfach (die onehit-Goblins mal ausgenommen), aber dennoch machbar und es ist schon stimmig. Das Dialog-System ist eigentlich eher ein Monolog seitens der NPCs, wo man gelegentlich mal Ja/Nein (Annehmen/Ablehnen) klicken kann, aber das stört eher weniger. Das einzige, was mir bisher nicht so super gefällt ist teilweise das Vasallensystem (Zumindest der eigene Hauptvasall hätte eine eine eigene Geschichte bekommen sollen). Die bleiben einfach jederzeit ersetzbar, was schade ist, da ja gerade lange Streifzüge durch die Pampa sich für Interaktionen mit denen anbieten würden.
> Also wenn dir Open-World-Rollenspiele gefallen ist Dragons Dogma schon eine gute Wahl.



danke für dein feedback. 
denke ich werde es mir auch zulegen, da mich diablo nicht mehr halten kann.


----------



## Xidish (8. Juni 2012)

Black Mirror II
 ...
1&#12290;Post per Smartphone   &#13181;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2012)

Diablo 3


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Juni 2012)

gran turismo 5

gar nicht mal so übel...obwohl es schade ist, dass sie sich nicht für alle autos die gleiche mühe gemacht haben.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2012)

Zurzeit spiel ich viel LoL. Liegt allerdings daran das mein Rechner ne Macke hat. Bei WoW oder D3 stürzt mir in letzter Zeit immer der Rechner ab. = (



> Hat sich jemand von euch Dragons dogma zugelegt?
> Bin noch unschlüssig ob ichs mir kaufen soll.



Angry Joe - Dragons Dogma Review


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2012)

Grad am installieren von DayZ, oh man ich freu mich schon


----------



## InfinitasAntares (19. Juni 2012)

Ich zock ein altes game im mom. Empire earth 1, und ab und zu magicka


----------



## painschkes (19. Juni 2012)

_Ein paar DS-Spiele...grad Final Fantasy 3 DS._


----------



## Ogil (19. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Grad am installieren von DayZ, oh man ich freu mich schon



Na dann viel Glueck. Ich hab irgendwann aufgegeben. Zig verschiedene Versionen, Server unterstuetzen nur bestimmte Versionen / Kombinationen von Versionen / Settings und man wird dann einfach gekickt ohne dass man auch nur erfaehrt was das Problem ist. Scheinbar braucht es Z Days um mal auf einen Server zu kommen....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Na dann viel Glueck. Ich hab irgendwann aufgegeben. Zig verschiedene Versionen, Server unterstuetzen nur bestimmte Versionen / Kombinationen von Versionen / Settings und man wird dann einfach gekickt ohne dass man auch nur erfaehrt was das Problem ist. Scheinbar braucht es Z Days um mal auf einen Server zu kommen....



Jop, davon habe ich auch schon gehört. Empfehle dir nen anderen Launcher zu nehmen, den hier : http://www.armaholic...age.php?id=8241





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qijZlppTkRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Ab 2:49 wird das mit dem Launcher erklärt., gibt noch ein paar Dinge, die man beachten muss (Ordner usw)

Da wird dann erklärt, wie man den installiert. Mit dem normalen Launcher scheinen viele Probleme zu haben, wie du schon beschrieben hast. Der von Armaholic ist extra für Mods, weiß noch nicht, ob das alles auch bei mir geht, muss noch OA runterladen.


----------



## Xidish (20. Juni 2012)

Versuche gerade mal ein völlig anderes Spiel zu spielen - bisher ohne Plan. 
Es ist schon am Anfang sehr mystisch und teils auch unheimlich ... wer sich sowas ausdenkt, hat Nerven.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2012)

the void ist total geil

atm mal wieder max payne 3


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Juni 2012)

Ich hätte da mal ne kurze Frage zu ARMA II auf Steam
Es gibt im Steamshop den Titel ARMA II Free, dieser ist allerdings als Gratisdemo gekennzeichnet...
Ist das trotzdem das komplette Spiel? Ich wollte nämlich Operation Arrowhead bei Steam kaufen, da mein Kumpel und ich nach dem "1 Stunde mit DayZ" Blut geleckt haben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal ne kurze Frage zu ARMA II auf Steam
> Es gibt im Steamshop den Titel ARMA II Free, dieser ist allerdings als Gratisdemo gekennzeichnet...
> Ist das trotzdem das komplette Spiel? Ich wollte nämlich Operation Arrowhead bei Steam kaufen, da mein Kumpel und ich nach dem "1 Stunde mit DayZ" Blut geleckt haben.



Wenn du DayZ spielen willst, brauchst du Arma II:OA als Vollversion. Ansonsten, um mit der Steuerung usw zurecht zu kommen, reicht wohl auch die Demo..


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (24. Juni 2012)

Left 4 Dead pc


----------



## jeef (24. Juni 2012)

minecraft und gelegentlich hdro


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn du DayZ spielen willst, brauchst du Arma II:OA als Vollversion. Ansonsten, um mit der Steuerung usw zurecht zu kommen, reicht wohl auch die Demo..



Nein es ging mir eig darum zu fragen ob ARMA II Free die Vollversion von ARMA II ist obwohl es in Steam als Demo gekennzeichnet ist^^


----------



## Ogil (24. Juni 2012)

ARMA-2-FREE ist eine zurechtgestutzte Version von des ARMA-2-Grundspiels. Hier eine Uebersicht (Tabelle unten auf der Seite): Click me!


----------



## Duygo (24. Juni 2012)

Natural Selection 2 Beta


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Juni 2012)

Ah in Ordnung hab auch gerade rausgefunden das es für den Mod ausreichend ist ^^


----------



## Ogil (24. Juni 2012)

Soweit ich weiss ist es das nicht, weil es eben keine Mod-Unterstuetzung beinhaltet. Dazu braucht es Combined Operations.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2012)

Du brauchst 100%ig CO. Arma II alleine bzw die Demo reicht nicht.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Juni 2012)

Es scheint zu gehen, allerdings nicht immer ganz problemlos...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Juni 2012)

Hab mir jetzt einfach Combined Operations gegönnt...kb auf Fehler und Abstürze
Ab Morgen zock ich dann hoffentlich DayZ


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juni 2012)

http://www.gamestar.de/keys/arma/

funktioniert auch die version die es derzeit bei der gamestar gibt ?


----------



## Elrigh (25. Juni 2012)

HdRO und ******* sowie **************



* Closed Alpha/Beta


----------



## Remaire (25. Juni 2012)

Am meisten: Mario Games auf der Wii
Zwischendurch: Minecraft 
1-5 Minuten am Tag: WoW & SW TOR


----------



## zoizz (25. Juni 2012)

Remaire schrieb:


> 1-5 Minuten am Tag: WoW & SW TOR



Wirklich "Minuten"? Das wäre einloggen, esc drücken, auf ausloggen klicken und die 20sec auf den Auslogscreen zu schauen ^^
Nichtsdestotrotz interessante Dauer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.gamestar.de/keys/arma/
> 
> funktioniert auch die version die es derzeit bei der gamestar gibt ?



Das ist Arma 1 glaube ich, du brauchst Arma II Combined Operations..


----------



## Remaire (25. Juni 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wirklich "Minuten"? Das wäre einloggen, esc drücken, auf ausloggen klicken und die 20sec auf den Auslogscreen zu schauen ^^
> Nichtsdestotrotz interessante Dauer


Richtig   
Ich versuche mich halt immer wieder davon zu überzeugen das WoW noch gut ist. Aber naja.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juni 2012)

Zelda: Majoras Mask

Habe keinen Zelda-Teil nach OOT gespielt und hole das gerade mal nach. Der Teil packt mich auf jeden Fall schonmal irgendwie so gar nich...


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das ist Arma 1 glaube ich, du brauchst Arma II Combined Operations..



ah kk thx dann wird die zeitschrift nicht gekauft ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Juni 2012)

The Iconoclasts





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bv8-RZ3vljw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Macht Spaß auch wenn die Steuerung teilweise etwas hackelig rüberkommt.


Wer mit Commander Keen und JazzJackRabbit groß geworden ist kann sowas einfach nur mögen. ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juni 2012)

WoW.


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2012)

Mechwarrior 4 Mercenaries:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie ist das total an mir vorbei gegangen, dass man das mittlerweile legal kostenlos downloaden kann (allerdings nur die englische Sprachversion). Wer das möchte, macht Folgendes:
1. MTX runterladen (Ist im Grunde genommen ein Torrent-Programm für den Download des Spiels selbst) unter: http://www.mektek.ne...4/download.html
2. MTX installieren
3. MTX in der Firewall freigeben
4. MTX starten (wurde MTX von der Firewall blockiert, muss man das Programm nach der Freigabe neu starten - zumindest war das bei mir so)
5. Im Menu auf "Games available" gehen und nen Moment warten. Bei mir kommt die Liste immer erst nach 2-3 Minuten.
6. Mechwarrior 4 Mercenaries runterladen
7. Spiel installieren.

Falls Ihr wie ich mit Windows 7 64 Bit unterwegs sind, wird das Spiel nach dem Intro vermutlich abstürzen. Daher startet, wenn Ihr das Video einmal gesehn habt, das Spiel einfach mit dem Command /gosNoVideo. Im Endeffekt werden sämtliche Videos im Spiel deaktiviert, aber soweit ich mich erinnere gibts da eh nur das Intro und den Abspann und den Abspann kann man ja auf youtube schauen gehn, wenn man das Spiel beendet hat.

Ahja, ich empfehle jedem, der keinen Joystick hat, als allererstes Mal die Maus einzuschalten und die Tastatur neu zu konfigurieren, sonst ist das Spiel praktisch unspielbar. Oder sonst nen Joystick kaufen  
Mein Vorschlag für die Tastatur-Konfiguration: Man braucht in der Regel nur 3 verschiedene Waffen-Gruppierungen, also legt man Waffenschuss 1 auf die linke Maustaste, Waffenschuss 2 auf die rechte und Waffenschuss 3 auf die Taste "W". Dann das Drehen des Mech-Oberkörpers auf die Tasten "Q" und "E" legen für die entsprechende Links- und Rechtsdrehung. "F" für Flüssigkeit so lassen wies ist. Schub, bzw bremsen auf dem Mausrad lassen. Das reicht eigentlich fürs Spielen, ansonsten legt man entsprechende andere Knöpfe dort rundherum.


----------



## odinxd (26. Juni 2012)

Immernoch Diablo 3, habe mir aber als kleine Abwechslung gestern Just Cause 2 geholt aber noch nicht probiert. Soll wohl nen tropischer Gta Klon sein oder so  sah auf jeden Fall super aus auf den Screenshots und in Videos.


----------



## Königmarcus (26. Juni 2012)

odinxd schrieb:


> Soll wohl nen tropischer Gta Klon sein oder so  sah auf jeden Fall super aus auf den Screenshots und in Videos.



Das Spiel IST auch super. Freu dich schonmal darauf alles in die Luft zu jagen 

B2T: Heute endlich mal Skyrim für die PS 3 gekauft, nachdem ich (endlich auch mal) mitbekommen habe, dass der Speicherbug behoben worden sein soll...
Naja der Hype ist zwar eh wieder weg, aber wird mich hoffentlich länger fesseln als Diablo 3, was ich mittlerweile nicht mehr sehen kann -.-'


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

just cause 1 und 2 ist wohl eines der besten open world zerstörungs und waffen und mount shooter spiele ^^


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Zelda: Majoras Mask
> 
> [..] Der Teil packt mich auf jeden Fall schonmal irgendwie so gar nich...



Kann ich nachvollziehen *g* Twilight Princess hat mich übrigens auch nicht geflasht ..fand ich zu düster und Banane ..der ganze Kram in Hundeform etc. *zzZzZzZ* Aber Windwaker war großartig  und aktuell spiel ich Skyward Sword. Ich hasse die Wii-Steuerung - Move-Controller sind eine Seuche aber man gewöhnt sich dran. :-B Trotzdem, Joypad ftw.


----------



## Yadiz (26. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
in der Vorlesung: zu 2t!


----------



## Beefm4n! (26. Juni 2012)

Hab mir letztens *Alice: Madness Returns* geholt, das fesselt mich grad. Muss sagen, richtig goiles Game.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> in der Vorlesung: zu 2t!



wie kannst du es wagen mich daran zu erinnern   

ich habe das spiel vor als es rauskam mir geholt nur speichern geht nicht mehr weil die batterie nachgelassen hat


----------



## Königmarcus (26. Juni 2012)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> in der Vorlesung: zu 2t!



die gute alte Zeit... hachja war das schön *in Erinnerung schwelg*


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Twilight Princess hat mich übrigens auch nicht geflasht


Mich auch nicht. War sowas von langweilig. Ganz zur Enttäuschung meiner Liebsten, die mir das Spiel zum Geburtstag geschenkt hatte. Ich hab es aber nicht lang spielen können, war wie gesagt recht enttäuscht. Hab ich dann bei einer Game Stop-Aktion anlässlich des WoW Cataclysm-Launches eingetauscht und somit Cata für 4,95 € erhalten. War ja auch was.^^ Mein absoluter Lieblingsteil ist bis heute im Übrigen Link's Awakening für den Gameboy. Das war mal ein geniales Spiel!



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hasse die Wii-Steuerung


Ich liebe die Wii-Steuerung. Ist doch mal eine nette Abwechslung und wir haben im Lauf der Jahre nette Spielabende sogar mit meinen Schwiegereltern verbracht. Das erste Mal dass meine Verwandtschaft mitgenerdet hat und vorm Fernseher wie die Clowns rumgehampelt sind. Allein das lohnt die Wii. Zudem: Resident Evil 4 mit "Laserpointer" rockt - also auch was für Coregamer dabei.^^ Der Wii U-Controller dagegen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1mA9e_usPOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich liebe die Wii-Steuerung. Ist doch mal eine nette Abwechslung und wir haben im Lauf der Jahre nette Spielabende sogar mit meinen Schwiegereltern verbracht. Das erste Mal dass meine Verwandtschaft mitgenerdet hat und vorm Fernseher wie die Clowns rumgehampelt sind.



^^ - Bei mir knacken und schmerzen irgendwann die Handgelenke - über 20 Jahre Tastaturgeklöppel-Krankheit. Ich brauch trotzdem Controller an Konsolen. Btw. WiiU hatte ich auf dem Radar.. bis Amazon den Preis nannte *g* und bisher gibts auch keine echten Must-Have-Exklusiv-Titel-Ankündigungen.


Achja Topic: Skyrim läuft noch (wieder) Parallel in der Spielepipeline und diverse Retro-Titel.


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> ^^ - Bei mir knacken und schmerzen irgendwann die Handgelenke - über 20 Jahre Tastaturgeklöppel-Krankheit.


2 Jahre jünger als ich und sich anhören wie ein alter Sack. Auweia. Aber mir gehts manchmal ja nicht anders, darum geh ich nach Arbeit auch wieder schwimmen. Macht/ hält fit. In einer Stunde ist Feierabend, dann eine Stunde Bahnen ziehen und danach zu Hause vor Diablo 3 abmatten. Das Leben ist schön.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

DayZ!1111!11

Nachdem ich es endlich zum laufen bekommen habe... wow! Was ein Spielerlebnis, so viel Paranoia, Angst und Freude gleichzeitig hatte ich noch nie. Einfach nur klasse. Auch, wenn ich durchschnittlich 30 Minuten überlebe und direkt, wenn ich ne Waffe finde, dummerweise wieder sterbe. 

Aber ansonsten wirklich klasse, hier merkt man, dass Grafik und große Inszenierung nicht immer alles ist. Lob an den Entwickler


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Juni 2012)

> DayZ!1111!11



Hät ich gewusst das mal son mod rauskommt hät ich mein arma nich gelöscht. *schnüff*


----------



## painschkes (27. Juni 2012)

_Ich such mal wieder ein paar Coop-Spiele...hat da jemand ein paar Vorschläge?

Vllt auch ne Seite mit einer Liste o.ä?

Danke schonmal :-)_


----------



## Königmarcus (27. Juni 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich such mal wieder ein paar Coop-Spiele...hat da jemand ein paar Vorschläge?
> 
> Vllt auch ne Seite mit einer Liste o.ä?
> 
> Danke schonmal :-)_



Resident Evil, Rainbow Six: Vegas, Diablo () 
Die fallen mir grad so spontan ein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2012)

-DayZ (sollte man sich denn finden  )
-Portal 2
-Saint Row 3
-Magicka
-Trine 1/2 (sehr zu empfehlen, besonders 2)
-Rayman Origins
-Dungeon Defenders
-Killing Floor
-Borderlands
-Brink
-Fear 3


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Juni 2012)

Resident Evil 5 fand ich als Coop-Spiel obergeil. Hatte selten so viel Spaß mit meinem Kumpel.

Und ich spiel seit knapp 2 Tagen DayZ und ich bin versucht zu sagen, dass es eine der besten Spielerlebnisse der letzten Monate! ist. Mein erster Überlebensversuch hat knapp 2,5 Stunden gehalten. Hab mich nach einer Stunde mit meinem Kumpel getroffen, wir haben einige Höfe in Vororten geplündert und sind dann gut gerüstet in die Stadt. Dort hatten wir auch Spaß mit einige Spielern denen wir aus der Patsche geholfen hatten. Doch dann warn wir aufem Krankenhausdach und wollten einige Blutkonserven holen da hat ein Bandit meinem Kumpel die Beine gebrochen. Ich hab das Schwein noch abgeschossen aber sämtliche Morphiumvorräte im Krankenhaus waren aufgebraucht. Also hab ich ihn durch die Stadt geschleppt und wir ham auf nen Respawn gewartet und dann hat uns ein dummer Sniper erwischt. Wir konnten ihn zwar töten sind aber selber gestorben. War also ein echtes Abenteuer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Und ich spiel seit knapp 2 Tagen DayZ und ich bin versucht zu sagen, dass es eine der besten Spielerlebnisse der letzten Monate! ist. Mein erster Überlebensversuch hat knapp 2,5 Stunden gehalten. Hab mich nach einer Stunde mit meinem Kumpel getroffen, wir haben einige Höfe in Vororten geplündert und sind dann gut gerüstet in die Stadt. Dort hatten wir auch Spaß mit einige Spielern denen wir aus der Patsche geholfen hatten. Doch dann warn wir aufem Krankenhausdach und wollten einige Blutkonserven holen da hat ein Bandit meinem Kumpel die Beine gebrochen. Ich hab das Schwein noch abgeschossen aber sämtliche Morphiumvorräte im Krankenhaus waren aufgebraucht. Also hab ich ihn durch die Stadt geschleppt und wir ham auf nen Respawn gewartet und dann hat uns ein dummer Sniper erwischt. Wir konnten ihn zwar töten sind aber selber gestorben. War also ein echtes Abenteuer



Jop, man findet wirklich viele hilfsbereite Spieler. War vorhin in Elektro (diese große Stadt am Wasser), auf einmal kommt ein anderer Spieler um die Ecke geschossen, gefolgt von bestimmt 5 Zombies. Haben sie dann im Wald ausgelaufen und dann einen nach dem anderen abgeknallt. Haben dann gut 3 Stunden zusammen Elektro durchsucht, einer passte immer auf, der andere lootet. Sind dann schließlich doch drauf gegangen, weil wir quasi alle Zombies im Spiel alarmiert haben und meine AK-Muni in am Ende war.

Stellte sich sogar noch heraus, dass er Deutscher war und wir gut 3,5 Stunden umsonst Englisch geredet haben  

DayZ ist das beste Spiel seit Jahrzehnten, obwohl es ja nur eine Mod ist. Freue mich schon auf Arma 3-DayZ, der Mod-Entwickler arbeitet ja zum Glück beim Entwicklerstudio von Arma .


----------



## painschkes (28. Juni 2012)

_Krass..das hört sich ja sau gut an ._.

Was brauch man alles um das spielen zu können? :-)_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Krass..das hört sich ja sau gut an ._.
> 
> Was brauch man alles um das spielen zu können? :-)_



DayZ basiert auf Arma 2 Combined Operations (Bei Steam für 25 €). Das Installieren ist ein Krampf, und man kommt auch nicht immer gleich auf einen Server. 

Hier mal über DayZ, es gibt mittlerweile einen Updater, der alles praktisch alles von alleine macht:

http://dayzmod.com/about.php

Und hier Arma 2 CO

http://store.steampowered.com/app/33930/?snr=1_7_suggest__13

Das Game ist alles andere als Einsteigerfreundlich, ich empfehle dir das Tutorial von Arma 2 zu spielen, um mit der Steuerung zurecht zu kommen. Praktisch jede Taste ist belegt ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Anleitung, ich überleg auch schon seit nem Gamestar Artikel darüber, mir DayZ zu holen. Scheint ja doch ein verdammt intensives Spielerlebnis zu sein.
Im Moment spiele ich mal wieder ein wenig Harvest Moon FoMT. Ich find die Serie einfach super und das ist einfach mein liebster Teil.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Juni 2012)

Grade die Installation fand ich angenehm unkompliziert. Spiele drauf gehaun, beide einmal gestartet, Six Updater kurz rödeln lassen und zocken.


----------



## Ogil (28. Juni 2012)

Ja - mit Six Updater klappt super. Ich hatte es vor ein paar Wochen schonmal manuell versucht und das war ein grosser Krampf mit Versionskonflikten pipapo...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ja - mit Six Updater klappt super. Ich hatte es vor ein paar Wochen schonmal manuell versucht und das war ein grosser Krampf mit Versionskonflikten pipapo...



Same. Man musste jede Version immer neu einfügen, war der Horror. Habs deswegen auch liegen gelassen, mit dem Updater klappt es meist ganz gut.


----------



## Ogil (30. Juni 2012)

Mal wieder BF3 rausgekramt dank Close Quarters.

Nebenher noch L.A. Noire, Space Marine und Walking Dead sollte ich auch mal die 2. Episode angehen...


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (30. Juni 2012)

Left 4 Dead man das Spiel macht so derbe Spaß, echt Hammer!! . 

Ps: Falls hier Leute L4D Daddeln, könnten wir mal eine Runde Spielen . An den Maps kanns ja nicht scheitern.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. Juni 2012)

Nach langer Zeit wieder Cossacks Back to War.

Ich liebe die Massenschlachten


----------



## Tilbie (1. Juli 2012)

Auch grade DayZ, wenn man mal ne Waffe finden würde...


----------



## bkeleanor (2. Juli 2012)

Ich mach gerade von dieser einwöchigen Tera testaktion gebrauch. 
bisher ist das spiel gar nicht mal schlecht. es darf einem einfach nicht stören, dass es so figuren wie knuffige bärchen oder kleine anime mädchen.
auch sollte einem egal sein, dass weibliche chars mit nahezu ohne und wenn doch dann mit sehr knapp bemessener rüstung rumlaufen.
mein char geht zudem noch so krass nach vorne geneigt, dass mann einfach immer ihr höschen sieht.

gameplay ist aber wirklich gut, grafik auch...mit lvl 11 schon ein pferd und questen ist auch nicht schwer.
bei den attributen und den vielen slots beim charfenster muss man sich halt wieder rein denken aber ein bisschen viel ist es schon.


----------



## LelouchL (2. Juli 2012)

-God of War 3
-Uncharted 3
-The 3rd Birthday

Ja bin etwas spät dran :>


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

wie ist das eingentlich mit steam nun ?

wie häufig sind da die sonderverkäufe ?

kann ich die spiele auch auf dvd brennen und brauch sie dann nicht nochmal runterzuladen ?

wieviele toptitel sind dabei bei den sonderverkäufen ?


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher was Du mit Sonderverkäufen meinst, aber wenns Dir um Rabatte geht, die gibts jeden Tag. Du kannst all Deine Spiele auf ne DVD brennen, würd sie aber wenn, dann besser gleich auf ne externe Harddisk legen. Ich GLAUBE aber, dass Du sie dann nur spielen kannst, wenn auf dem entsprechenden PC Steam installiert ist und Du Dich mit Deinem Steam-Account anmeldest. Hab das noch nie versucht, daher kann ich das auch nicht mit Gewissheit sagen.
Jedes Spiel, das Du einmal gekauft hast, kannst Du beliebig oft wieder runterladen. So ists dann auch kein Problem, falls Dein PC putt geht.

Edit: Im Normalfall gibts jeden Tag ein Bisschen Rabatt auf verschiedene Spiele. Zwischendurch gibts auch mal einzelne Tage, Wochenenden oder ganze Wochen, in denen ein oder mehrere Spiele (oder sogar alle Spiele eines bestimmten Publishers) Rabatte erhalten. Das kann von ein paar wenig Euronen bis zu 75% des Originalpreises gehn.


----------



## Numbe (3. Juli 2012)

Heavy Rain auf der Ps3.

Sonst... WoW wenn Zeit und Lust da ist.


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Juli 2012)

Patrizier Online-aber psst, mein Chef darfs nicht wissen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie ist das eingentlich mit steam nun ?
> 
> wie häufig sind da die sonderverkäufe ?
> 
> ...



Spiele musst du immer wieder kaufen. Es gibt sehr sehr häufig Angebote, Wöchentlich sogar. Bald kommt der Summer Sale, da wird so gut wie alles raus geworfen für kleines Geld. Letztens gab es zum Beispiel L.A. Noire für 7,50 €. Auf DVD brennen kannst du sie nicht.

Steam hat viele Vorteile, allerdings auch ein paar Nachteile. Games von Anbietern, die selbst einen Online Store betreiben (EA,Ubisoft), sind nur selten zu finden. Dann halt noch das mit der Verpackung. Ich hab in meiner Liste mehr als 100 Spiele, die Meisten bei Sonderverkäufen ergattert. Allerdings habe ich sie nicht hier bei mir als Packung, sondern nur digital. Sollte Steam mal nicht mehr sein, oder sonst irgendwie nicht verfügbar sein, sitze ich dumm da. Ist mir allerdings noch nie passiert. Das Downloaden ist doof, da ich jetzt zum Beispiel mein PC formatieren musste und nu alles neu installieren muss. Mit der Steam Cloud werden bei vielen Spielen die Savegames glücklicherweise gespeichert. Aber es dauert trotzdem bei Games wie Skyrim, obwohl ich mit 1,6 MB/s lade. Bei ner langsameren Verbindung ist es wohl noch schlimmer.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Shikari, die Spiele sind alle im Steam-Ordner, die kann man auf ne externe Festplatte ziehn und nach dem Formatieren des PCs einfach wieder draufknallen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Shikari, die Spiele sind alle im Steam-Ordner, die kann man auf ne externe Festplatte ziehn und nach dem Formatieren des PCs einfach wieder draufknallen.



Stimmt, darauf bin ich noch garnicht gekommen  Hab aber momentan keine Externe :/


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

das ja blöde ^^

ne da warte ich lieber bis die spiele weiterhin software pyramide erscheinen oder amazon billig werden ^^


----------



## Ogil (5. Juli 2012)

Es gibt auch die Option "Backup installed games" welche die grad installierten Spiele zusammen packt um sie dann auf CD/externe Festplatte zu kopieren. Auf dem neuen PC kann man die dann einfach per "Restore" wieder auspacken...


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

the secret world

das schlimmste was funcom machen konnte war in der open beta den leuten einen uralten build zu geben wo teils videosequenzen fehlten und andere sachen

der retail client spielt sich ganz anders der charakter editor ist noch besser geworden nur es ist kein spiel für leute die an der hand geführt werden wollen und für die der weg das ziel ist.

zum bsp wo man bei anderen spielen den prolog in 30 bis 1 stunde durchhat habe ich für tsw gestern 6 stunden gebraucht weil ich meine startzone komplett erkundet habe und erklettert habe wo andere spiele sagen du darfst hier nicht klettern wirst du bei tsw eingeladen zum klettern um wissen zu sammeln.

das spiel richtig sich ganz klar an erwachsene kundschaft mit seinen vor zynismus und sarkasmus triefenden dialogen und cutszenen und gesprächen.

in keinem anderen mmo spiel wird deinem char als rat mitgegeben ficken oder gefickt werden


----------



## Numbe (5. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ...in keinem anderen mmo spiel wird deinem char als rat mitgegeben ficken oder gefickt werden



Sowas will ich auch in keinem MMO hören.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PC-Version gabs Samstag für 2,99 € bei Kaufland in der Wühlkiste. Super Sache.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Sowas will ich auch in keinem MMO hören.



sowas hörste heutzutage in fast jedem mmo von der jüngeren community 

bei tsw passt es zum illuminaten hintergrund


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Also the Secret World interessiert mich auch ein bissl, aber weiß zu wenig darüber.... gibts da ne Open beta oder kriegt man irgendwo nen Beta key her?

Momentan zock ich immer noch World of Tanks. Und das witzigerweise mit steigener Begeisterung, weil ich aufgehört hab blind rumzuballern und stattdessen angefangen hab, meinen Panzer vorsichtig zu spielen.
Seit dem gewinn ich viel mehr Matches. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

beta ist vorbei 

vieleicht kommt in 2 bis 4 monaten ein trial wochende 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tDtPfctr6JY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hier zum bsp das illuminati intro 

das find ich bei tsw mal richtig interessant wo bei wow,rift,swtor und co mit cgi videos umsich geworfen wird bringt tsw es realistischer rüber und glaubhafter du kannst in die welt besser eintauchen weil das alle könnte ja wirklich passieren


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Dann müssen für den Ersteindruck Gameplay Videos herhalten. Danke ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das find ich bei tsw mal richtig interessant wo bei wow,rift,swtor und co mit cgi videos umsich geworfen wird bringt tsw es realistischer rüber und glaubhafter


Realistischer und glaubhafter... man kann sich aber auch wirklich alles schönreden. Das Video sieht technisch teilweise aus wie das Intro aus Syndicate 1 von 1993.  Dagegen sind die kinoreifen Renderszenen aus WoW natürlich... ähm... unrealistischer. Schon klar.^^


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

in rift sehen wir 4 leute die gegeneinander kämpfen und dabei öffnet sich ein rift und die leute kämpfen dann gegen monster aus rift - schön anzusehen aber betrifft es mich ? nö
in wow classic sieht man einen zwerg jagen, eine elfe durch die gegenspringen einen tauren kräuter durch die luft werfen und paar kampfszenen - schön anzusehen aber betrifft es mich ? nö
in swtor sieht man wie sith ein republikschiff angreifen und kämpfe mit epischer star wars musik - schön anzusehen aber betrifft es mich ? nö

in tsw hat man sich cgi intros gespart sondern gleich ingamegrafik genutzt und man kriegt erste infos über seine fraktion und was mit einem passiert samt traumsequenz die eher zu meinem charakter passen

solche ingamerendesequenzen siehste regelmässig in tsw während du bei rift und wow und swtor solche nur einmal pro spiel solche cgi video siehst


----------



## LelouchL (5. Juli 2012)

Bitte sag mir, dass das nur ingame Grafik ist und kein richtiges Rendervideo..das sieht echt lächerlich aus Oo

edit, hat sich erledigt..aber so nen mist kann man echt nicht mit den Vids von WoW vergleichen, mal ehrlich das zeugt nicht von viel Mühe für das Produkt.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

ich habe es nicht mit den cgi videos verglichen  ich meinte nur das man hier sich hier die cgi videos gespart hat und einen eher realistischen einstieg ins spiel brachte während die cgi videos ja nichts mit deinen avatar zu tuen hatten


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> in rift sehen wir 4 leute die gegeneinander kämpfen und dabei öffnet sich ein rift und die leute kämpfen dann gegen monster aus rift - schön anzusehen aber betrifft es mich ? nö
> in wow classic sieht man einen zwerg jagen, eine elfe durch die gegenspringen einen tauren kräuter durch die luft werfen und paar kampfszenen - schön anzusehen aber betrifft es mich ? nö
> in swtor sieht man wie sith ein republikschiff angreifen und kämpfe mit epischer star wars musik - schön anzusehen aber betrifft es mich ? nö
> 
> ...


Es sind ja auch Intros, Einführungen in die Spiele. Im WoW-Classic-Video werden einige Klassen-/ Rassenkombinationen vorgestellt, wie man sie später auch im Spiel nutzen kann, wie Zwergenjäger oder Nachtelfdruide. Natürlich betrifft Dich das. In Rift und SW: ToR eben einige typische Szenen aus den Universen, um die richtige Stimmung zu generieren. Intros sollen nicht immer das ganze Spiel umfassen und gleich romandicke Geschichten erzählen, sondern erstmal auf das Nachfolgende einstimmen. Bei einer Fernsehserie wunderst Du Dich darüber doch sicher auch nicht. Und in dem Moment muss ich leider sagen, schreckt TSW erstmal gehörig ab, denn die Steinzeitgrafik a la Tekken 1 (na gut, Tekken 2, ich bin ja nicht so) lockt nun wirklich keinen hinterm Ofen hervor.


----------



## Davatar (6. Juli 2012)

L.A. Noire:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Spiel ist ganz anders als ichs mir vorgestellt hatte, aber eigentlich viel besser  Die Gesichtsmimiken sind unglaublich gut gemacht. Leider hatten sie offenbar keine Zeit mehr, den Rest des Kopfs anständig darzustellen  Aber das Spiel hats echt in sich. War Diese Woche ne Steamaktion.


----------



## SkoII (11. Juli 2012)

Ich habe Diablo 3 wegen plötzlicher Langeweile den Rücken gekehrt und spiele jetzt wieder Deus Ex: Human Revolution. Einfach eines meiner drei Spiele des Jahrzents.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

deus ex 1 ist viel cooler wenn die grafik nicht so grässlich wär selbst mit fanpatches


----------



## orkman (11. Juli 2012)

diablo 3


----------



## SkoII (11. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> deus ex 1 ist viel cooler wenn die grafik nicht so grässlich wär selbst mit fanpatches



Kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber gut, dass du das ansprichst. Ich wollte mir die Vorgänger eh anschaffen. 

Ich höre oft, dass die besser sind als der letzte Teil. Kann ich schwer glauben, aber es würde mich freuen.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

also teil 1 auf jedenfall besser als 1 von der story her nur die grafik bäh 

http://www.moddb.com...s-ex-new-vision

http://www.offtopicp...tions.com/hdtp/

http://project2027.com/en/info/

paar fanmods  zum thema grafik


----------



## Blasto (11. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab Momentan 3 Stunden Spielzeit und muss sagen das Spiel gefällt mir sehr gut, ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum soviele ein Problem mit dem Spiel haben   

Das neue Kampfsystem spielt sich angenehm flott und der Soundtrack ist bis jetzt der Hammer


----------



## Ogil (11. Juli 2012)

Ist halt am Anfang (bis diverse Stunden ins Spiel rein) komplett linear und wo es aufhoert linear zu sein, geht es ins Grinden ueber. Die Kaempfe werden leider auch irgendwann langweilig bzw. sind manche Bosskaempfe ploetzlich richtig schwer waehrend man sich bei den meisten "normalen" Kaempfen gelangweilt durchdrueckt. Und spaetestens wenn man fuer manche normale Monster 5min oder 10min voellig langweiligen Kampf vor sich hat geht der Spielspass verloren. Das klingt jetzt schlechter als es ist - aber ich denke mal das sind die Hauptprobleme des Spiels. Der Nachfolger hat sich dann zumindest bemueht sich den Kritikpunkten anzunehmen und ist z.B. deutlich "freier".


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juli 2012)

Fear 3  und da ich keine vernünftige Platte gefunden hab, hab ich halt auf der Lehne vom Sessel gezockt...  Ich glaub jetzt hab ich eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juli 2012)

du warst also eine der personen die für das gevoted haben ^^

tsw freimonat nebenbei

saints row 3 gestern reingeschaut - geilder scheiss
dann schlummert noch orks must die auf dem steam account und kotor 1 will auch mal wieder gespielt werden ohne das es abstürzt ^^


----------



## Murfy (16. Juli 2012)

Am Samstag erstmal eine DotA2-Einladung von Steam bekommen.

Bei den Noobs reiße ich wenigstens noch ein wenig was. Aber wenn ich mit meinen Kollegen spiele die schon die krankesten Spieler sind... dann bin ich nur Futter für die Gegner. 

mfg


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2012)

Blasto schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spiel noch ne Weile, dann wirds Dir vermutlich auch auffallen. Die Story ist grauenhaft mies. Es gab kein Final Fantasy mit ner so schlechten Story wie FF13. Die Musik ist ok, deutlich besser als in FF11, aber im Vergleich zu älteren Teilen dann doch eher so naja. Beim Kampfsystem kommts halt drauf an obs einem gefällt oder nicht, mir gefällts nicht so sehr, konnte mich aber mit der Zeit damit anfreunden. Was aber echt übel ist: Das Spiel ist viel zu linear. Man hat null Auswahlmöglichkeiten nebst der Hauptquest, bzw erst am Ende des Spiels, aber da rennt man dann einfach immer von einem Auftrag zum nächsten. Vor allem gibts aber keine Sidequests (zumindest kann ich mich an keine mehr erinnern) und das Spiel macht insgesamt den Eindruck, als hätte Square hauptsächlich auf die Optik, statt auf den Spielspass geschaut. Ahja, das Ende der Geschichte ist noch hundert mal schlimmer als die Geschichte selbst, einfach grauenhaft.
Aber im Vergleich zu FF11 ist das Spiel dann doch um Längen besser. An die älteren Teile kommt aber auch dieses Spiel nicht mal annähernd ran.


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Spiel noch ne Weile, dann wirds Dir vermutlich auch auffallen. Die Story ist grauenhaft mies. Es gab kein Final Fantasy mit ner so schlechten Story wie FF13. Die Musik ist ok, deutlich besser als in FF11, aber im Vergleich zu älteren Teilen dann doch eher so naja. Beim Kampfsystem kommts halt drauf an obs einem gefällt oder nicht, mir gefällts nicht so sehr, konnte mich aber mit der Zeit damit anfreunden. Was aber echt übel ist: Das Spiel ist viel zu linear. Man hat null Auswahlmöglichkeiten nebst der Hauptquest, bzw erst am Ende des Spiels, aber da rennt man dann einfach immer von einem Auftrag zum nächsten. Vor allem gibts aber keine Sidequests (zumindest kann ich mich an keine mehr erinnern) und das Spiel macht insgesamt den Eindruck, als hätte Square hauptsächlich auf die Optik, statt auf den Spielspass geschaut. Ahja, das Ende der Geschichte ist noch hundert mal schlimmer als die Geschichte selbst, einfach grauenhaft.
> Aber im Vergleich zu FF11 ist das Spiel dann doch um Längen besser. An die älteren Teile kommt aber auch dieses Spiel nicht mal annähernd ran.



Was zum du hast wohl nie FF 1 gespielt. 

Auserwählt sein... Kristalle holen... idioten verkloppen... ENDE!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Juli 2012)

Wechsel grade oft zwischen Magicka, Gothic 2 und GTA: San Andreas
Machen mir alle großen Spaß, besonders begeistert war ich aber von Magicka. War mir, als ich es gekauft habe, nicht sicher ob mir der viel gepriesene Humor zusagt. Inzwischen bin ich überzeugt, dass es ein echter Volltreffer war 
Es vergehen eig. keine 5 Minuten in denen ich mir nicht mindestens einmal den Arsch ablache.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

Habe gestern mal Deus Ex Human Revolution auf der PS3 angefangen. Da ich Raid hatte war nicht viel mit PS3, aber das was ich spielen konnte war schon cool. Wird sicherlich dieses Wochenende gezockt. 

mfg


----------



## Tidra-on (27. Juli 2012)

Da WoW bei mir seit fast nem Jahr Pause hat (und vermutlich auch noch max. den Rest des Jahres):

Online:

1. Derzeit mit Begeisterung Star Trek Online (Verstehe gar nicht das das bei Buffed immer noch völlig ignoriert wird). 
2. Angetestet vor kurzem : DC Universe (muss leider sagen das es nach ein paar Stunden doch recht monoton wird, auch wenn die Einzel Instanzen durchweg riesig Spass machen, ist alles dazwischen leider zu eintönig, von daher ists wieder rausgeflogen)

Offline:

1. Drakensang (zum zigsten Mal, i love it)
2. Batman: Arkham Asylum (Hab mich lange vor gedrückt, da ich nicht wirklich auf die Action Games abfahre. Aber Atmosphäre etc. haben mich schon nach wenigen Minuten begeistert)
3. Zum gefühlten 3000. Mal NWN 2. Diesmal inkl. aller Addons (Konnte bei einem MM Angebot (alle Spiele inkl. aller addons für 10 Euro nicht wiederstehen)

Auf Eis gelegt:
HdrO (stecke da trotz kompletter Freischaltung inkl Moria und genug Punkten für weiteres irwo zw. 45-50 und hab null Bock weiter zu machen)
WoW (wie oben gesagt wird abgewartet bis MoP, und darüber hinaus, da mir der Preis fürn Addon mal wieder zu teuer ist. Entweder kommts frühestens untern Weihnachtsbaum, oder erst wenn der Preis wie bei Cata gefallen ist)
GW (würd mich mal wieder reizen, aber schon beim letzten Versuch verging mmir die Lust nach kurzer Zeit, die wenigen Quests etc. kennt man halt scho in und auswendig)

Hat wer Tips für Online Games bei denen ähnlich wie HDrO und STO, das F2P nicht so ins Gewicht fällt?


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Saints Row III und MW3 :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Auf MW3 hätte ich auch wieder Lust, aber meh. 

Zocke momentan eig. nur The Binding of Isaac. Wenn ich alle Erfolge habe, hör ich damit auf ._.


----------



## koneko-chan (28. Juli 2012)

MW3, BF3, Prototype 2, LoL, und und und und^^


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Auf MW3 hätte ich auch wieder Lust, aber meh.


Ich habs jetzt auch für PS3


----------



## koneko-chan (28. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich habs jetzt auch für PS3



mw3 auf der ps3 eh ftw o.o


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Ich auch Reflox, da sucke ich weniger als aufm PC  

Allerdings muss ich erstmal reinkommen wieder, und darauf hab ich keine Lust.


----------



## InFate (28. Juli 2012)

Ich empfehle echt jedem mal "Slender" zu spielen (Sofern man nicht unter Herzstörungen oder so leidet) istn ca. 50 MB großes Freeware Spiel und einfach nur supergeiler Horrortrip 



Davatar schrieb:


> Aber im Vergleich zu FF11 ist das Spiel dann doch um Längen besser. An die älteren Teile kommt aber auch dieses Spiel nicht mal annähernd ran.



Naja FF11 ist aber auch ein MMO, das bildet irgendwie so seine eigene Sektion. Man kanns nicht mit SP FF´s vergleichen.
Aber ich finde FF13 war auch ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung. Als ich das offizielle dicke FF13 Lösungsbuch in Saturn gesehen habe musste ich schmunzeln. Was wollen die da einen an Lösungen präsentieren? Ich könnte die Lösung des Spiels in einem Satz aufsagen: "Laufen Sie gerade aus, sollten Kämpfe kommen drücken Sie wiederholt den X Button, bis der Abspann kommt, ENDE"  (Leicht übertrieben aber irgendwie dann doch ein bisschen wahr)


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Ich find Slender so schlecht! Ich kann das Spiel einfach nicht spielen ohne zu lachen. Dieser Slenderman macht mir einfach keine Angst, kein Plan warum.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Nachdem nun wirklich jeder Let's Player das gespielt hat, hab ich auch kein Schiss mehr. Am Anfang war es noch scary as fuck, aber jetzt.. meh.


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Ich kann wegen Pewdz nichtmehr, weil er immer "Our house" gesungen hat xD


----------



## Evil Jered (28. Juli 2012)

Derzeit mal wieder ne Rund SWToR...


----------



## InFate (28. Juli 2012)

Zu Slender, klar gibt Leute die sind da nicht besonders anfällig für sowas, aber wer sich Slender von Let´s Playern vorspielen lässt braucht sich nicht zu wundern dass der Horror nicht wirkt, vorallem warum Lets Plays schauen wenn das Spiel in einer Minute kostenlos gedownloadet ist? Schiss selbst ranzugehen ohne sich vorher Spoilern zu lassen? Ich bin an dieses Spiel rangegangen ohne richtig zu wissen um was es überhaupt geht, nur dass man 8 Zettel sammeln muss und das ding ein Horrorspiel sein soll das wars, und das hat dann seine Wirkung an mir voll entfaltet


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Ich kannte das Spiel gar nicht, bevor ich das LP von PewDie gesehen habe. Und theoretisch erschreckt es doch einen ja immer aufs neue, da man ja nie weiss wo und wann er genau kommt oder?

Ich denke mal, dass du Amnesia besitzt. Lade dir Custom Storys von Skashi runter. Das ist ein wirklich sehr talentierter Ersteller. Ich piss mir jedesmal aufs neue in die Hosen, obwohl ich die Jumpscares kennen sollte.


----------



## Blasto (29. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Spiel noch ne Weile, dann wirds Dir vermutlich auch auffallen. Die Story ist grauenhaft mies. Es gab kein Final Fantasy mit ner so schlechten Story wie FF13. Die Musik ist ok, deutlich besser als in FF11, aber im Vergleich zu älteren Teilen dann doch eher so naja. Beim Kampfsystem kommts halt drauf an obs einem gefällt oder nicht, mir gefällts nicht so sehr, konnte mich aber mit der Zeit damit anfreunden. Was aber echt übel ist: Das Spiel ist viel zu linear. Man hat null Auswahlmöglichkeiten nebst der Hauptquest, bzw erst am Ende des Spiels, aber da rennt man dann einfach immer von einem Auftrag zum nächsten. Vor allem gibts aber keine Sidequests (zumindest kann ich mich an keine mehr erinnern) und das Spiel macht insgesamt den Eindruck, als hätte Square hauptsächlich auf die Optik, statt auf den Spielspass geschaut. Ahja, das Ende der Geschichte ist noch hundert mal schlimmer als die Geschichte selbst, einfach grauenhaft.
> Aber im Vergleich zu FF11 ist das Spiel dann doch um Längen besser. An die älteren Teile kommt aber auch dieses Spiel nicht mal annähernd ran.


Naja bis jetzt konnte kein einziger FF teil mich mit seiner Story oder Charakteren wirklich begeistern  aber mittlerweile bin ich bei Kapitel 10 angekommen und um ehrlich zu sein habe ich keine Lust mehr weiter zu spielen :/

Am Anfang hat das Kampfystem wirklich Spaß gemacht aber umso weiter man kommt so deutlicher merke ich wieso viele nicht von dem Kampfystem begeistert sind. Es kommt eigentlich nur darrauf an den Gegner möglichst schnell auszuschalten und nicht Strategisch vor zugehen. So hab ich bei einer Gruppe versucht vorher Debuffs & Buffs zu verteilen bis sie auf einmal meine ganze Gruppe blitzschnell besiegt wurde. Dann hab ich den Kampf gegen die Gruppe wiederholt nur mit dem Unterschied das ich die ganze Zeit nur Sturmangriff drückte und am Schluß hab ich sie besiegt und 5 Sterne bekommen <_<.

Und das Grinden ist unglaublich unmotivierend da man viel zuviel Punkte braucht für eine Sphäre...


----------



## Davatar (30. Juli 2012)

InFate schrieb:


> Naja FF11 ist aber auch ein MMO, das bildet irgendwie so seine eigene Sektion. Man kanns nicht mit SP FF´s vergleichen.


Ähm ja ich meinte natürlich FF12, sorry hab das mit FF11 verwechselt.


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

Zocke seit einiger Zeit mit meinen Kollegen DotA 2. Bin nicht so gut darin, doch es macht mir auf jedenfall Spaß.

Musste gestern schön lachen als meine Kollegen ein paar Flame-Threads der LoL-Spieler ausgegraben haben und was daraus vorgelesen haben. xD

Zur Info: Zwei von ihnen haben bis DotA kam aktiv LoL gespielt, die wussten also worüber sie lachten. 

mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. August 2012)

http://www.ace-spades.com/

Minecraft - Shooter, dazu auch noch kostenlos


----------



## H2OTest (5. August 2012)

nachher hoffentlich WoT mit Konov


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (5. August 2012)

Orcs Must Die 2 und Left 4 Dead beides macht unglaublich viel Spaß


----------



## Tikume (7. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Eben Bastion durchgespielt. Schade, war irgendwie zu kurz. Aber jede Stunde hat sich gelohnt, ein wirklich geniales Indie-Game mit einem tollen Soundtrack



Ich hab es jetzt auch mal durchgespielt. Soundtrack in der Tat genial, ansonsten war die Entscheidung am Ende sehr geil gemacht.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2012)

Orcs Must Die und Defense Grid. Hat beides nicht wirklich viel gekostet und macht einfach nur Spaß


----------



## Blasto (7. August 2012)

Gerade "The Walking Dead: Episode 1" durchgespielt, einfach nur genial O:

Man wird richtig in die Handlung reingezogen auch wenn es ein Rätsel gab welches ziemlich blöd war(stichwort Radio).

Ich kann nur jedem Empfehlen sich den Pass für alle 5 Episoden zu kaufen


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

walking dead ist der hammer. mMn.
gerade die aktuellen 4 enden in me als paragon beendet ^^
jetzt ist renegade dran ^^ yeah die nächsten 70 std können kommen ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. August 2012)

Steam Summer SAle: habe mir als ich letzte woche krank war civ5 zum erbrechen gegeben und nu is es nach 50h played wieder weg xD hab noch beide batman games und teil 1 nu auch angefangen.

nebenbei immernoch bf3


----------



## Ogil (12. August 2012)

Gleich "Orcs must die 2" im Coop mit meiner besseren Haelfte. Mal schauen ob das rockt...

Ansonsten mal wieder Skyrim und nebenher BF3 und WoT...


----------



## Fremder123 (13. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den besten Teil der Serie noch nie gezockt. Das wird jetzt endlich nachgeholt.


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2012)

Gestern Abend mal wieder SWTOR


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Gleich "Orcs must die 2" im Coop [..]



Rockt =)


----------



## Ogil (13. August 2012)

Jupp - haben auch schon ordentlich weit gezockt. Bis es dann doch deutlich schwerer wurde und wir paar mal wegen Steam-Verbindungsproblemen rausflogen...


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2012)

- Sega Allstars Racing XBOX
- Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun + Addon
- Command & Conquer Renegade
- Red Dead Redemption XBOX


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2012)

Endlich mal wieder ne Runde LOL :3


----------



## Gutgore (13. August 2012)

HeroZero (zeitvertreib)
Bf3
Dragon's Dogma


----------



## Dominau (14. August 2012)

tribes ascend


----------



## Konov (16. August 2012)

Nachdem sich Age of Empires Online irgendwie als merkwürdiges Pseudo-RTS mit monströsem Itemshop erwiesen hat, gleich mal das nächste F2Play angetestet...

Ghost Recon Online...

sehr futuristisch, gestern erst online gegangen wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. 
Ziemlich hektisch, erinnert an Crysis 2. Macht aber Spass und konnte bislang keinen Hang zum "Pay 2 Win" feststellen.

Ansonsten weiterhin World of Tanks... und wartend auf den Prototype von Castle Story


----------



## bkeleanor (17. August 2012)

Mass Effect 2
dieses mal als femshep und mit der absicht niemanden zu verlieren.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (17. August 2012)

Sleeping Dogs PC


----------



## Ahotep (18. August 2012)

Zur Zeit Dota II


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2012)

Nachdem ich wiedermal das gute, alte Evil Genius durchgespielt hatte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hab ich kurz darauf gleich noch Lords of the Realm 2 installiert und stellte fest: Früher waren die Strategiespieler besser als heute  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (20. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> hab ich kurz darauf gleich noch Lords of the Realm 2 installiert und stellte fest: Früher waren die Strategiespieler besser als heute
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da werden Erinnerungen wach...

Ich hatte in letzter Zeit auch den Gedanken daran dass die richtig coolen Echtzeitstrategiespiele (von mir aus auch Rundenbasiert) irgendwie ausgestorben scheinen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. August 2012)

Rüüüüüüüüüüüüüft..


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. August 2012)

Ich schlage mich durch Assassin's Creed Brotherhood, danach kommt Revelations. Irgendwie zieht sich das sehr und ist wenig spannend


----------



## bkeleanor (21. August 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich schlage mich durch Assassin's Creed Brotherhood, danach kommt Revelations. Irgendwie zieht sich das sehr und ist wenig spannend



An der AC reihe gefällt mir vorallem das gameplay. ich kann da stunden lang einfach irgendwelche patroullien abstechen ohne die missionen auch nur angetastet zu haben.
nebenbei gefällt mir die story auch sehr gut. freu mich schon auf AC 3.


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2012)

Gestern Abend Global Offensive .. und nur aufn Sack bekommen... zu lange kein Kinder-Strike mehr gespielt


----------



## ego1899 (21. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gestern Abend Global Offensive .. und nur aufn Sack bekommen... zu lange kein Kinder-Strike mehr gespielt




ZAM kannst du das vielleicht bestätigen das man den entsprechenden Ordner (früher z.B. steamapps/ counterstrikesource) einfach so verschieben kann, so wie bei den Vorgängern?
Wenn ja werde ich mir das ganze morgen zulegen, ansonsten muss ich verzichten... 

Das selbe befürchte ich auch, bei mir sind es mittlerweile ca. 4 Jahre Abstinenz, aber ich bin guter Dinge das ich recht schnell wieder zu alter Form finde...


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

ein glück spiel ich regelmäßig cod. hauptsache am ball bleiben

atm fear3


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ZAM kannst du das vielleicht bestätigen das man den entsprechenden Ordner (früher z.B. steamapps/ counterstrikesource) einfach so verschieben kann, so wie bei den Vorgängern?
> Wenn ja werde ich mir das ganze morgen zulegen, ansonsten muss ich verzichten...
> 
> Das selbe befürchte ich auch, bei mir sind es mittlerweile ca. 4 Jahre Abstinenz, aber ich bin guter Dinge das ich recht schnell wieder zu alter Form finde...





Muss ich ausprobieren. Zumindest hat csgo im Gegensatz zu den Vorgängern eine tatsächlich eigenständige Exe.  Die werden über die hl(2).exe gestartet.
Wenn ich dann Zeit finde und es nicht vergesse, probier ich es aus - Aber nach dem Cast ist mein Kopf immer leer *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. August 2012)

XCOM - Enemy Unknwon
XCOM - Terror from the Deep


----------



## ego1899 (21. August 2012)

Oh ja das wär fein ZAM im Internet is nämlich (noch) nix zu finden... Aber nuuuur kein Stress 


Yeeeaaah XCOM! Die waren schon genial, ich glaub die werd ich mir auch mal wieder drauf machen um die Wartezeit auf den neuen zu verkürzen...


----------



## bkeleanor (23. August 2012)

1. um beim Thema zu bleiben, immer noch Mass Effect 2

2. haben wir eigentlich einen Thread in dem man seine Vorfreude über ein bestimmtes Spiel kund tun kann?
Grund dafür ist Grand theft auto five.
so langsam bekommt man infos in form von bildern...und ich muss schon sagen die Bilder sehen wirklich klasse aus.

GTAfivepics


----------



## Schrottinator (23. August 2012)

Normalerweise hat doch immer jemand ein Thread zu nem Spiel erstellt, sobald irgendwie nur ne Ankündigung war. Und jener wurde irgendwie zum "Vorfreude und Infos"-Thread. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor.


----------



## ichigoleader (23. August 2012)

Slenderman und Amnesia haben es mir gerade angetan und ich denke das ich mir demnächst mal Harveys neue Augen zulegen werde oder Das Schwarze Auge: Satinavs Ketten.


----------



## ichigoleader (24. August 2012)

Ich hab grad eine E-Mail von perfectworld erhalten und Spiele dann ab heute Abend mal die Raiderz-Beta.^^


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2012)

_- Sleeping Dogs_
_- LoL_
_- Fifa 12_
_- BF3_

_Immer mal im wechsel.. :-)_


----------



## Kaffeekanne1 (24. August 2012)

Ich spiele zur Zeit das wunderbare "Darksiders 2" auf der PS3, 
dann mein Dauerbrenner BF3 für den PC und am 28 August "Guild Wars2"


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

Lustig, auch wenn Lords of the Realm 2 steinalt ist und ich das zig milliarden Male durchgespielt hab, hab ich doch tatsächlich nen Bug gefunden :O Dachte ich kenne die alle bereits ^^ Also naja, Bug ist vielleicht übertrieben, würde eher sagen Fehler im KI-Verhalten.
Im Moment spiele ich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich ab September drei Monate lang viel um die Ohren und kaum Zeit zum zocken haben werd, spiel ich derzeit nur Klassiker und vor allem solche, die man mal an nem Wochenende durchspielen kann.


----------



## Thoor (27. August 2012)

Ist irgendwie lustig, seit ich meine Zweitausbildung zum Informatiker begonnen habe bin ich privat nicht mal mehr halb soviel vor dem Computer 

Zocke in letzter Zeit vorallem wieder alte Sega Games aus meiner Kindheit, einfach nur geil das Zeug! =D

Morgen gehts dann los mit Guild Wars 2, ausserdem habe ich mir Assassines Creed 3 vorbestellt, und bis es eintrudelt zock ich die alten nochmals durch  

In dem Sinne:

Nichts ist wahr, alles ist erlaubt.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. August 2012)

CS:GO, Terraria und wenn der Installer eines Tages mal fertig ist und ich hoffentlich nicht noch einige Terrabyte an Patches runterladen muss, GW 2


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

me 3 auf härtesten schwierigkeitsgrad. kommt gut


----------



## Konov (27. August 2012)

Bin gespannt wie es nach 2 Monaten aussieht und dann der ganze GW2 Hype abgeschwollen ist.... 

Ein paar Erfahrungsberichte wären nett. Hatte auch überlegt mit GW2 zu holen, mich aber letztlich doch dagegen entschieden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2012)

Ich werde es mir auch zulegen, bin recht optimistisch. Hab schon ein paar Livestreams gesehen und meine Eindrücke sind durchweg positiv. Ein großes Fragezeichen für mich ist nur das Endgame, aber da werden sie sich sicher auch wat feines ausgedacht haben 

Momentan zocke ich eigentlich nur The Binding of Isaac, endlich auf die 100% kommen...


----------



## Konov (27. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ein großes Fragezeichen für mich ist nur das Endgame, aber da werden sie sich sicher auch wat feines ausgedacht haben



Genau das meinte ich ^^
Weil bislang ja soviele MMOs totgesagt wurden und in die F2Play Schiene abgesondert wurden, weil der Erfolg ausblieb, z.B: aufgrund mangelnden Endcontents


----------



## Ogil (27. August 2012)

Naja - ein Spiel was von Anfang an nicht auf Abogebuehren ausgelegt ist muss man nicht in F2P umwandeln. Ich hab am Wochenende auf jeden Fall kraeftig gezockt und bisher macht es mir Spass. Ich habe allerdings auch kraeftig GW1 gespielt und fand auch das schon sehr gelungen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. August 2012)

tage haben eindeutig zuwenig stunden, schon ganze 3h darksiders geschafft...


----------



## Schrottinator (27. August 2012)

1 oder 2?


----------



## bkeleanor (29. August 2012)

Orks must die 2 im koop. modus.
absolut empfehlenswert und richtig knackig.

teils schon so schwer, dass ich den einzelnen orks namen gegeben habe :-)


----------



## Legendary (29. August 2012)

Heroes of Might & Magic 5

Uralt aber gerade erst entdeckt, ist wirklich gut. Ich mochte die Serie schon immer gerne.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. August 2012)

Hat aber ab dem 5ten Teil von der Story her nix mehr mit zu tun. Ist sogar ne andere Welt.

@Topic:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i9AzKRcJNBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. August 2012)

Zwischendurch die Hitman 5 Sniperchallenge absolviert. 
Gibt schon mal einen schönen vorgeschmackt auf das hauptspiel.


----------



## Konov (30. August 2012)

Zwischendurch immer noch World of Tanks, Ghost Recon Online (leider totgesagt, kaum Spieler online, trotzdem spassig), Auto Club Revolution

Letzteres sehr schöne Möglichkeiten sein Auto zu designen, schöne Grafik, viele Strecken.
Leider irgendwie lange Ladezeiten und Netzwerkprobleme, aber ist ja noch Beta


----------



## painschkes (30. August 2012)

_- League of Legends_
_- CS: GO _
_- Battlefield 3_
_- Sleeping Dogs_
_- Aion (noch..)_
_- mal schauen was noch so kommt.. :-)_


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (30. August 2012)

L4D PC


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. August 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> 1 oder 2?


2 natürlich  1 hab ich damals einfach durchgezogen

sind nun auch schon 4h geworden. wow


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (1. September 2012)

Blast Corps N64 wirklich ein geiles Spiel


----------



## Gutgore (2. September 2012)

The Walking Dead Episode 1 und 2 heute durchgespielt, verdammt ich hab nicht gedacht das mir das soviel Spaß bringt. Einfach nur verdammt geil das Game, morgen wird Episode 3 gespielt ! ^^

Ahja und Guild Wars 2 noch.


----------



## Olliruh (2. September 2012)

cs:go


----------



## Belo79 (2. September 2012)

GW2 ist nicht das was ich erwartet habe....daher in WoW einlogg und ein paar BG´s schrubbeln.


----------



## Zeru1984 (2. September 2012)

Im Moment gelegentlich Guild Wars 2-tolles Spiel ;-)
So gut wie gar nicht Diablo 3-so max 1x im Monat. 
LG


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arkade Sona


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. September 2012)

http://www.starstable.com


----------



## Konov (2. September 2012)

AION mal wieder angetestet, macht irgendwie Laune.
Wenn man ein paar Settings wie in WoW einstellt ^^

Achja und nebenbei Auto Club Revolution und World of Tanks.
Komme kaum dazu alle 3 zu spielen.


----------



## BoP78 (2. September 2012)

Seit dem Patch wieder mehr WOW - nebenbei immer wieder Civ 4.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2012)

Guild Wars 2, allerdings nicht sooo oft wegen Ausbildung. Macht aber trotzdem ne Menge Spaß. Mein MM-Nekro ist schon arg geil 

CS:GO werd ich mir evtl. auch nochmal angucken, wenn der größte Teil der Klausuren um sind


----------



## Schrottinator (2. September 2012)

GW2

OT: Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder kommt in GW2 einfach nicht so ein MM-feeling auf wie im ersten GW? Ich komme zwar mit dem Nekro klar und ich find ihn auch toll, aber er fühlt sich irgendwie in jedem Bereich anders an, als in GW.


----------



## Davatar (3. September 2012)

Da ich die letzten etwa 10 Updates verpasst hab, spiel ich wiedermal n Bisschen Terraria.


----------



## Skatero (3. September 2012)

GW2 - Bin jetzt Stufe 80. Mal schauen, ob es jetzt noch so spannend bleibt oder noch besser wird.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> OT: Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder kommt in GW2 einfach nicht so ein MM-feeling auf wie im ersten GW? Ich komme zwar mit dem Nekro klar und ich find ihn auch toll, aber er fühlt sich irgendwie in jedem Bereich anders an, als in GW.



Ich habe MM in GW1 wirklich geliebt, nun fühlt sich es wirklich etwas eigenartig an. Bin zwar erst Level 10, aber selbst da haste mit deinen Horden schon die Gegner überrannt. So schlimm finde ich es aber auch nicht, man muss sich nur dran gewöhnen ^^


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (4. September 2012)

Skatero schrieb:


> GW2 - Bin jetzt Stufe 80. Mal schauen, ob es jetzt noch so spannend bleibt oder noch besser wird.



Boa wie kommt man so schnell auf 80ig? Bin gerade mal level 11 und hatte die früh Starter Edition^^


----------



## Perkone (4. September 2012)

Lustigerweise grad iwie fast gar nix, iwie keine Lust. Wenn doch, dann GW 2 oder DayZ. Obwohl ich grad auf The WarZ warte, ich hoffe, dass das game gut wird und auf lange Zeit motivierend ist. Was gibts geileres als ein Online Zombieapokalypse-Game ? Darauf hat die Welt (zumindest ich ^^) gewartet 
DayZ wär iwie motivierender wenn der besch***** Tent- und Vehicle-bug nicht wär.


----------



## bkeleanor (6. September 2012)

Guild Wars 2

seh das spiel eigentlich nur als zeitvertreib bis november. bis jetzt hab ich noch keinerlei durchblick.


----------



## Rifter (6. September 2012)

Grad zock ich Ogame...

Sonst spiel ich aktuell Guild Wars 2 und EVE Online...

Was ich gern zocken würde aber aus Zeitmangel nicht geht ist: Tera, TSW, SWToR, Skyrim, Anno 2070


----------



## Blasto (9. September 2012)

The Walking Dead: Episode 3

Gerade durchgespielt, ich bin einfach nur begeistert. Telltale hat mit Episode 3 sogar die sehr gute Episode 2 übertrumpfen können. 

Interessant wäre es wieviel Spieler bei einer bestimmten Stelle im Spiel öfters Rewind benutzt haben


----------



## nitg (13. September 2012)

hab wieder mal hitman blood money ausgepackt - als überbrückung bis zum neuen teil


----------



## Schrottinator (13. September 2012)

Gerade "To the Moon" beendet.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FearMue (16. September 2012)

beschäftige mich hauptsächlich mit dem WoW TCG und hin und wieder ganz normal wow (aber ehr selten)


----------



## Plato0n (18. September 2012)

Devil May Cry 4, Dead Rising, Torchlight I&II, Just Cause 2, Guild Wars 2, Serious Sam 3, SMNC, GTA IV, Deus Ex, Quantum Conundrum, Splinter Cell Conviction, Crysis, Crysis Warhead und Blackmesa....


----------



## wangaz (19. September 2012)

Ich zocke momentan nur Guild Wars 2 und ab und zu mal Diablo 3... zur Zeit ist einfach zu wenig los.

Wollte auch mal wieder Gears of War 2 spielen, bin aber immer noch zu frustriert weil ich an einer Stelle einfach nicht weiterkomme.


----------



## Legendary (23. September 2012)

Torchlight 2!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. September 2012)

Immernoch black mesa, komme einfach nicht mehr zum spielen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2012)

FIFA 13. 

Tschüss RL


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2012)

_Torchlight II , Borderlands 2 , CS:GO , BF3 , Geheimakte 3 - usw.. :-)_


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (28. September 2012)

Wie könnt ihr schon Torchlight 2 spielen, wo es doch erst am 30.10. erscheint?
Ich spiele momentan WOW und Torchlight 1


----------



## Konov (28. September 2012)

Sim City 4
World of Tanks - ab heute Panzerphysiken ^^ geilo
immer noch wartend auf den Castle Story Prototype aber Oktober geht ja bald los....


----------



## Davatar (28. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> immer noch wartend auf den Castle Story Prototype aber Oktober geht ja bald los....


Jaaa darauf wart ich auch


----------



## Konov (28. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Jaaa darauf wart ich auch



Wird entweder der totale Hammer oder nicht so prall  ich denke ersteres


----------



## Legendary (28. September 2012)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr schon Torchlight 2 spielen, wo es doch erst am 30.10. erscheint?
> Ich spiele momentan WOW und Torchlight 1



Das Spiel ist am 20.09 erschienen.


Ich will den Begriff Mongo jetzt nicht erwähnen und verweise einfach auf die Quelle: Klick mich du Miststück


----------



## Ascalonier (28. September 2012)

Mein top Spiel für die PS3 ist immernoch White Knight Chronicles 2

Für mich das beste Japano-MMORPG.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Oktober 2012)

Resident Evil 6 im Ko-Op gespielt über das Wochenende.

Also der letzte Teil hat mir echt wahnsinnig viel Spaß gemacht im Ko-Op. Hier war der Einstieg etwas holprig, da es doch die ein oder andere Veränderung gibt.
Man kombiniert wie gewohnt Pflanzen und tut sie dann in den "Behälter". Das ist ein ganz normaler Slot der euch ermöglicht die durch das Kombinieren gewonnenen "Heileinheiten" per Druck auf RB "zu nutzen".
Also kombiniert man eine rote und eine grüne Pflanze erhält man beispielsweise 6 Einheiten die insgesamt 1 Kästchen Energie je Einheit heilen. Ist am Anfang etwas verwirrend, aber im Endeffekt ganz gut, da sich das dann besser einteilen lässt.

Die Skills erhöt man mittels der "Fähigkeitenpunkte". Diese werden von Gegnern fallen gelassen. Man erhält ebenfalls welche nach jedem absolvierten Abschnitt.


Die wirre Übersetzung der Japaner ohne weitere Erklärungen verwirrt ab und an. Ich bin immer noch am rätseln was die "Ziel-Einstellung" namens "Spaß-Liebhaber" zu bedeuten hat die man im Hauptmenü vor dem Start des Szenarios auswählen kann.


Insgesamt fand ich es recht knackig, obwohl wir zu zweit wahren, habe allerdings auch auf "Schwer" gespielt, "Normal" dürfte auch völlig ausreichen ^^
Die Rätsel waren recht anspruchslos und hielten sich wie schon beim sehr action-betonten Vorgänger eher in Grenzen.

Quicktime-Events nerven nach der Zeit ein wenig, da man immer welche hat sobald man von einem Zombie gepackt wird und das kommt recht häufig vor, da man z.B. nicht mehr automatisch auf den Kopf eines am Boden liegenden Zombies tritt, sondern auch gerne mal daneben...

Das einzige was mich wirklich stört ist das man seine Waffen nicht mehr aufrüsten kann.
Also ich habe jetzt nur knapp 4-5 Stunden gespielt, aber eine entsprechende Option blieb mir jedenfalls verborgen, wenn ich mich da irre lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

Und der Split-Screen ist zumindestens auf der XBOX wieder genau so komisch wie im Vorgänger.
Bild ist versetzt und und recht klein, also schwarze Ränder an den Seiten. Hab das schon im 5. Teil nicht auf die Reihe bekommen das irgendwie zu umgehen, is mir unbegreiflich wieso das so is...

Alles in allem ein solides Resident Evil wie man es gewohnt ist, aber meiner Meinung nach ist die Luft langsam ein bisschen raus...
Ich interessiere mich allerdings schon lang nich mehr für die Story, dass is irgendwie auf der Strecke geblieben nach den letzten 2-3 Teilen 



Edit: Hier ein Screenshot vom Splitscreen. Also wenn einer weiß wie man das wegbekommt auf der XBOX 360 wäre ich froh wenn mich dieser jemand erleuchten würde ^^
Ich hoffe mal das mit dem Screenshot ist in Ordnung is ja nich indiziert soweit ich weiß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (2. Oktober 2012)

Den einzig und wahren Fußball Manager +Torchlight 2,Civ 5(Dänemark DLC)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> FIFA 13.
> 
> Tschüss RL



oh yeah


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2012)

SMITE 

Heute nen Beta Key bekommen, hab ein Match gemacht (gg Computer, um reinzukommen) und es macht TIERISCH Spaß.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Oktober 2012)

XCOM

Hab erstmal eeeewig das Tutorial absolviert, zieht sich ein bissel weil einem alles haarklein erklärt wird, aber sollte man auf jeden Fall machen wenn man die Reihe nicht kennt.
Eigentlich auch so, is ja schon ne Weile her ^^

Bin noch ganz am Anfang, ich find es bisher irgendwie fast zu simpel, aber ich denke mal das wird sich schon noch ändern... 
Macht auf jeden Fall richtig Laune, ich kann´s nur empfehlen...
Ob es jetzt zum Spiel des Jahres taugt wie ich im Vorfeld fantasiert habe bleibt abzuwarten 

Auch total die Zeit verpeilt beim zocken... Ich glaube Dishonored wird erst angefangen wenn XCOM langweilig geworden is und das kann noch seeeeehr lange dauern


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2012)

Darksiders 2

Finds echt gut, auch wenn es bis jetzt ziemlich an Humanoiden Gegnern spart. Auch die Finishing-Moves sind eher rar


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (12. Oktober 2012)

Spiel mit meiner frau gerade L4D


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mop derzeit bissel


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZW6Rll0WJiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das spiel ich derzeit


----------



## Fearzone (17. Oktober 2012)

Bulletstorm !^^ Shice jedesmal wenn ich das wieder zocke , weiss ich wieso ich es den besten SP Shooter finde^^

Und HERR BLIZZARD hat mich ma richtig schön aus MoP gezogen ... jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich ein Bild malen soll mit Fingerfarben!


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Oktober 2012)

Gestern Abend "The Adventure of Shaggy" beendet.


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2012)

Ab heute den Castle Story Prototype.... so Gott will... ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Oktober 2012)

Mitlerweile nichtmal mehr GW2 sondern nurnoch League of Legends 



Hat noch jemand das Problem das bei GW2 es sich kurz vor 80 deeeeermaßen zieht?


----------



## Davatar (17. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ab heute den Castle Story Prototype.... so Gott will... ^^


Hast Du da ne Mail erhalten? Mir gabs keine :S


XCOM: Enemy Unknown im Iron-Man-Modus


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hast Du da ne Mail erhalten? Mir gabs keine :S



Noch nicht, ich komm mit der Zeitverschiebung nicht klar.... in kanada sind die ja 8 Stunden voraus oder zurück, keine ahnung. Angeblich wirds also erst morgen früh was bei uns


----------



## MomoTastic (17. Oktober 2012)

Immernoch GW2 und jetzt geht es erst richtig los!


----------



## Legendary (5. November 2012)

Gestern Dishonored durchgespielt, war total geflasht. Ich glaube ich habe noch nie so ein gutes Spiel in diesem Genre gespielt, dagegen ist die Thief Reihe geradezu lächerlich. 

Gestern abend dann noch Chaos auf Deponia angefangen und was zum lachen gehabt, spiel ich jetzt gleich weiter, kann ich definitiv auch empfehlen.


----------



## ego1899 (5. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Gestern Dishonored durchgespielt, war total geflasht. Ich glaube ich habe noch nie so ein gutes Spiel in diesem Genre gespielt, dagegen ist die Thief Reihe geradezu lächerlich.
> 
> Gestern abend dann noch Chaos auf Deponia angefangen und was zum lachen gehabt, spiel ich jetzt gleich weiter, kann ich definitiv auch empfehlen.



Ernsthaft? Ich hab es nach ner Stunde nich mehr weiter gespielt, weil es mir irgendwie so gar nich gefallen hat. Steigert sich das etwa noch so extrem, oder ist unser Geschmack einfach zu unterschiedlich? ^^

Naja ok aber es hatte auch Halo 4, XCOM und das neue Assassins Creed als Konkurrenz und war damit relativ chancenlos... Ich werd es wohl nochmal probieren wenn ich die Lust/ Zeit hab...


----------



## Olliruh (5. November 2012)

24/2/10 Tristana im ranked gezockt ..hihihihh


----------



## DexDrive (5. November 2012)

Skyrim 

Nicht immernoch sondern grade erst angefangen xD


----------



## Legendary (5. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Ich hab es nach ner Stunde nich mehr weiter gespielt, weil es mir irgendwie so gar nich gefallen hat. Steigert sich das etwa noch so extrem, oder ist unser Geschmack einfach zu unterschiedlich? ^^
> 
> Naja ok aber es hatte auch Halo 4, XCOM und das neue Assassins Creed als Konkurrenz und war damit relativ chancenlos... Ich werd es wohl nochmal probieren wenn ich die Lust/ Zeit hab...



Was wie bitte? Halo ist ja mal endmadiger Shit gegen Dishonored. Xcom soll gut sein, ist aber nicht meine Art von Spiel und AC3 ist scheinbar gut aber ziemlich verbuggt laut einiger Leute hier. Kann auch noch nix zu sagen, gibts ja noch nicht fürn PC. -.- Dishonored bekommt immer mehr Wendungen in der Handlung, die Synchronsprecher sind durchweg genial und einfach diese ganze Architektur und die Möglichkeit das Level auf x Wegen zu beenden ist einfach nur stark. Dazu so geile Sachen wie Teleport, Ratten beschwören oder Tiere übernehmen...das rockt einfach mal derb im Gegensatz zu diesem 0815 Shit den ich immer spiele.


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2012)

Hm ok dann gebe ich dem Spiel doch nochmal ne Chance bei Gelegenheit...

Und Halo 4 macht im Ko-Op schon mächtig Spaß, einige neue Waffen und so... Aber sicher etwas ausgelutscht mittlerweile, is auch nich jeder Fan von. Die Story geht mir da auch ziemlich am Rektum vorbei...


----------



## Murfy (6. November 2012)

zZ steht so viel auf meiner Liste und habe ich kaum Zeit dafür...
*
Skyrim: Hearthfire* (Jau, das Häuslebaun... Da ich jegliche größeren Sidequests, sowie Dawnguard und die Mainstory durch habe, steht nur noch an das Haus zu vollenden, einzurichten und aufs nächste AddOn zu warten)
*Assassin's Creed 3* (Was ich zZ bis zum geht nicht mehr Spiele und eigentlich den Großteil meiner Freizeit frisst)
*Mass Effect 3* (Letztens im Angebot gewesen, zugeschlagen und macht richtig Laune, aber halt nicht soooooo mein Lieblingsspiel)
*Borderlands 2* (Langsam wird das allein durch die Borderlands stapfen öde, meine Sirene ist zwar erst 40, aber ich warte erstmal auf ein paar Kollegen die sich das auch zulegen)

Neben Arbeit und diesen Games finde ich dann keine Zeit mehr für MoP. Sich neu in die Klassen einspielen, etc., da habe ich zZ keine Lust drauf. 

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> ...meine Sirene ist zwar erst 40...



Erst 40, da haste aber schon einige Stunden gespielt bis es dir zu öde wurde und du dich entschlossen hast zu warten ^^


Zock zurzeit auch ein bissel die Doom 3 BFG Edition. Eigentlich merke ich nicht den geringsten Unterschied zum Original, aber macht trotzdem irgendwie Laune.
Zumal ich mich an manchen Stellen wenn plötzlich ein Gegner direkt neben mir steht immer noch voll extrem erschrecke irgendwie xD


----------



## Murfy (6. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Erst 40, da haste aber schon einige Stunden gespielt bis es dir zu öde wurde und du dich entschlossen hast zu warten ^^



Öde ist es ja nicht, keineswegs.  Aber da ich unter der Woche meist auswärts bin und nicht an meinen Rechner komme komm ich auch nicht an Borderlands.
Die anderen Spiele kann ich halt alle Solo spielen, da hebe ich mir etwas Spielspaß mit Borderlands für später mit Kollegen auf. 

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2012)

Jo ich hab es auch bis ca. Level 30 oder 35 alleine gespielt und dann zu 4. auf der XBOX. Seitdem hab ich es nicht mehr wirklich angerührt, da der Spielspaß mit mehreren Leuten wirklich um ein vielfaches größer is...


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2012)

mal in dort showdown reinschauen bei ebay steam key für 5 euro bekommen


----------



## ego1899 (11. November 2012)

Die Neuerungen sind zwar wieder recht überschaubar, aber macht trotzdem irgendwie Spaß.
Zudem es keine Herausforderungen mehr beim 12er gab nachdem ich mit der Eintracht 3x hintereinander das Tripple geholt hab... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoraxa (15. November 2012)

RaiderZ


----------



## bkeleanor (21. November 2012)

Hitman: Absolution
Mein erstes Hitman das ich spiele.
Gott bin ich eine Pfeife. Werde ständig entdeckt.
Meine Missionen Starten immer "unerkannt/unentdeckt" bis ich den entdeckt werde worauf ich aber keine Lust habe neu zu laden und somit alle Gegner niedergeschossen werden. Ein wahres gemetzel.


----------



## ego1899 (21. November 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Hitman: Absolution
> Mein erstes Hitman das ich spiele.
> Gott bin ich eine Pfeife. Werde ständig entdeckt.
> Meine Missionen Starten immer "unerkannt/unentdeckt" bis ich den entdeckt werde worauf ich aber keine Lust habe neu zu laden und somit alle Gegner niedergeschossen werden. Ein wahres gemetzel.



Mach dir nix draus, Hitman war schon immer verdammt schwer, so garnicht entdeckt zu werden fast ein Ding der unmöglichkeit, da muss man echt schon voll der Held sein.
Zumindestens war das mein Eindruck von den bisherigen Teilen. Kann sein das ich auch total die Wurst bin, aber auf jeden Fall is es nich einfach ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (21. November 2012)

Da bin ich aber erleichtert.
Alle Gameplays bei denen ich mal reingeschnuppert habe, dort sieht das so leicht aus.

auf jedenfall werde ich besser. bei der letzten mission gestern habe ich 6 getötet davon war leider ein zivilist dabei, weil der sich nicht von der Wache trennen wollte.
spass macht das game auf alle fälle auch wenn die tastatursteuerung standard mässig etwas komisch ist.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is schon irgendwie geil.


----------



## Stevesteel (5. Dezember 2012)

Torchlight 2. Macht sehr großen Spaß und fesselt mich mehr vorm PC als D3.
Werde mir noch Skyrim zulegen. Will aber erstmal noch Gothic 4 und Risen durchspielen.


----------



## Davatar (5. Dezember 2012)

HumbleBundle sei Dank, spiel ich jetzt Metro 2033:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss sagen, das Spiel hat mich echt positiv überrascht. Hatte eigentlich nen relativ lausigen Shooter erwartet, aber das was ich bisher gesehn hab war recht solide. Allerdings hab ich auch schon recht früh den einen oder andern Bug gefunden. Beispielsweise blieb mein Begleiter einfach mal ne Runde in ner Tür stehn und liess mich allein gegen etwa 10 Banditen kämpfen. Davon abgesehn find ich das Spiel bis jetzt aber echt gut.




Stevesteel schrieb:


> Torchlight 2. Macht sehr großen Spaß und fesselt mich mehr vorm PC als D3.
> Werde mir noch Skyrim zulegen. Will aber erstmal noch Gothic 4 und Risen durchspielen.


Arcania meinst Du? Das kannst Du auch gleich sein lassen. Selten so ein schlechtes Hack'n'Slay gespielt, das von sich behauptet es sei ein tiefgründiges Rollenspiel. Am Anfang hat man noch das Gefühl, es hätte was von Gothic, aber nach ein paar Stunden stellt man fest, dass es eigentlich echt nur noch ein Hack'n'Slay ist. Das Kampfsystem ist mies, Quests sind sinnlos, das komplette Item- und Goldsystem ist völlig überflüssig, die Story ist grottenschlecht, einfach alles ist schlecht an dem Spiel. Glaub mir, je länger Du das spielst, desto mehr wirst Du enttäuscht sein. So gings mir zumindest.
Risen ist ok, kommt viel näher an Gothic ran, ist aber im Vergleich zu Gothic 1-3 auch eher ne Lightversion. Risen 2 fand ich viel gelungener, aber da hatten die ja auch viel aus den Fehlern von Risen 1 gelernt.


----------



## Tilbie (5. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht mir persönlich mehr Spaß als LoL


----------



## Konov (14. Dezember 2012)

Metro 2033 dank kostenloser steam aktion... sieht ziemlich gut aus, aber ist nen horror spektakel: in einer apokalyptischen russischen U-Bahn Monster abzuknallen.... trotzdem ganz witzig für lau ^^
grafik ist halt nice.


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2012)

ftl

ganz cool


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Dezember 2012)

Farcry 3

Im gegensatz zu Farcry 2 eine absolute Verbesserung.
Allerdings hat das Spiel ein paar Schwächen.
z.B. die Story ist nicht nur simpel sondern auch nervtötend.
Nach der 5. begegnung mit dem "bösen" des spiels in dem man nicht handeln kann, da es ein video ist, wünscht man sich fast schon, dass er endlich erfolg hat mit seinem Mordversuch. aber nein die qual geht noch weiter.

des weitern eine grosse schwäche (meiner meinung nach) um in autos oder häuser zu gelangen muss man die tasten gedrückt halten. für das heilen ebenfalls (dabei ist die reaktion äusserst schlecht). da wo es aber noch einen sinn geben würde die taste gedrückt zu halten, wie etwa dem hinunter rutschen eines seils, da reicht ein kurzes drücken.

es ist kein schlechtes spiel es kommt sogar spass auf, beim befreien von dörfern und der gleichen...aber die story ist einfach nur mühsam.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Farcry 3
> 
> es ist kein schlechtes spiel es kommt sogar spass auf, beim befreien von dörfern und der gleichen...aber die story ist einfach nur mühsam.



Um ehrlich zu sein, finde ich das am langweiligsten. Die Story ist grade das tolle, und in Zwischensequenzen kann man logischerweise nicht handeln. Was du da beschreibst, passt eher zu Skyrim. Da haste ne große Welt mit viel Zeugs und wenig Story. Aber naja, ist eh immer Geschmackssache. 

Für mich ist Far Cry neben The Walking Dead das Spiel das Jahres, rein von der Inszenierung und Story her. Gibt nicht wenig Spiele, die einen so hineinziehen.


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

jo farcry3 ist cool spiel auch nebenbei wenn zeit ^^

schade nur das die hauptperson wieder ein mann ist 

ne frau wär mir lieber gewesen


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, finde ich das am langweiligsten. Die Story ist grade das tolle, und in Zwischensequenzen kann man logischerweise nicht handeln. Was du da beschreibst, passt eher zu Skyrim. Da haste ne große Welt mit viel Zeugs und wenig Story. Aber naja, ist eh immer Geschmackssache.



Ich habe richtig spass dabei einem Tiger zuzusehen wie er Jagt und seine Beute erlegt. Sei es nun ein Lager voll Kämpfer oder einen Büffel. Das ist richtig gut gemacht.

Die Story hingegen ist wirklich übel. Warum muss ich mir die Stärke des Citra Volkes verdienen, damit sie mich dann beim Angriff auf Vaas doch nicht unterstützen? Warum ist sozusagen jeder Storycharakter so ausgelegt, dass man ihn einfach nur hassen kann (selbst Dennis und nein nicht weil er schwarz ist)? Warum lässt sich der Held (Jason) auf einen Messerkampf ein, wenn er Ihn doch mit einer seiner Zahlreichen Waffen kurz nieder schiessen könnte...etc.

wie du sagtest ist das wohl geschmacks sache und skyrim fand ich im überigen auch nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Davatar (20. Dezember 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Warum lässt sich der Held (Jason) auf einen Messerkampf ein, wenn er Ihn doch mit einer seiner Zahlreichen Waffen kurz nieder schiessen könnte...etc.


Weil er ein Mann ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Weil er ein Mann ist.



Indiana Jones dis!


----------



## Fritzche (20. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> jo farcry3 ist cool spiel auch nebenbei wenn zeit ^^
> 
> schade nur das die hauptperson wieder ein mann ist
> 
> ne frau wär mir lieber gewesen




Hmm... ganz ehrlich ??? Hätte mir für AC3 auch endlich mal einen Weiblichen Hauptcharakter gewünscht :/ Ich meine Connor ist cool aber ewig Männer böh 

Nur das dann die ganzen Prollo Kerle kommen...weißt du eigentlich was für ein geheule losging als bekannt wurde das AC Liberations für die Vita nen Weiblichen HC hat ??? Alter die Kommentare dort teilweise " Will keine dumme Niggerschlampe spielen buh bäh" Oo'



Ich glaube in der Gamingwelt ist Emanzipation noch etwas weiter entfernt als in manchen Chefetagen 


Ich spiele im Moment verstärkt WoW GW2 und sonst eigentlich grad nix weil weihnachten Skyrim dazu kommt und dann und DAAAAANNN....setz ich meinen PC neu auf -.-


Achso WarZ kommt noch dazu  Gestern für 18 Glocken gekauft und heute schon Key bekommen


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Achso WarZ kommt noch dazu  Gestern für 18 Glocken gekauft und heute schon Key bekommen



Mal schauen, wie lange die Freude anhält...

@Topic: Dungeon Keeper


----------



## Davatar (27. Dezember 2012)

Letztes Wochenende durchgespielt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Spiel hat ne echt einzigartige Horror-Atmosphäre. Das Ende ist recht heftig, bzw. eigentlich gibt es 3 verschiedene Enden (wobei zwei fast gleich sind) und wenn man nebst den beiden ähnlichen Enden das dritte Ende sieht und dann realisiert wie die ganze Geschichte eigentlich aufgebaut ist, schauderts ganz schön fest...das ist jedenfalls ne Geschichte, die ich so bald nicht mehr vergessen werde. Das Spiel gabs per Wintersale in Steam für etwa 2-3 Euronen oder so und dafür könnt man locker auch 10€ zahlen. Aber ich muss echt sagen, dass es ein paar Stellen hat, an denen man sich die Zähne ausbeisst. Nach der Hälfte des Spiels musst ich nochmal von vorne anfangen, weil ich einfach nicht mehr weiterkam. Dabei war der Lerneffekt dann gewaltig. Kann ich echt jedem weiterempfehlen!



Dann aktuell dieses Spiel hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Spiel ist echt mal was Anderes. Als ich mir die Let's Plays auf Youtube anschaute, dacht ich ja, es sei Schrott, aber wenn man mal damit angefangen hat, machts echt süchtig. Gabs auch per Wintersale auf Steam für extra lau.


----------



## gamingnowshow (27. Dezember 2012)

Momentan spiele ich Fifa 13, GTA IV Liberty City Stories und Wächter von Mittelerde


----------



## odinxd (2. Januar 2013)

Momentan New Super Mario Bros U und wenn das durch ist mal sehen, noch ist die Auswahl an Wii U Spielen ja sehr überschaubar, vielleicht dann mal nen netten Wii Titel kaufen  Donkey Kong reizt mich zB sehr


----------



## Legendary (2. Januar 2013)

odinxd schrieb:


> Donkey Kong reizt mich zB sehr



Kann ich sehr empfehlen, ist stellenweise brechhart. Donkey Kong eben.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (2. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Kann ich sehr empfehlen, ist stellenweise brechhart. Donkey Kong eben.



Auf welcher Konsole?? Bzw. welche DK genau meint ihr?


----------



## SuperSaurfang (2. Januar 2013)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Auf welcher Konsole?? Bzw. welche DK genau meint ihr?



bestimmt irgendeine konsole von nitendo  ich tippe wii


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Kann ich sehr empfehlen, ist stellenweise brechhart. Donkey Kong eben.


Ne, Jon und Aaron sind einfach nur schlecht (wahrscheinlich, weil Sie sich nicht voll und ganz uf das Video konzentrieren können, wegem Aufnehmen). 

Ich zock zur Zeit Donkey Kong 64, fühlt sich aber eher wie ein Banjo Kazooie mit Affen an.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Kann ich sehr empfehlen, ist stellenweise brechhart. Donkey Kong eben.






Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Auf welcher Konsole?? Bzw. welche DK genau meint ihr?



Ich vermute mal, dass Donkey Kong Country returns für die Wii gemeint ist.
Falls ja, kann ichs zwar auch empfehlen, weil es schon Spaß macht, aber "Brechhart"? 


Spoiler



Das einzig wirklich harte Level ist das, wo die Spinnenflut kommt und da auch nur, wenn man für die 100% die KONG-Zeichen einsammelt. 
Dafür lohnt es sich aber die KONG-Zeichen einzusammeln, das "Geheimlevel" ist einfach zu geil mit den ganzen Bananen und Erdbeeren  
Gut, da fällt mir auch wieder ein, dass dann ja der Spiegelmodus kommt, der ist schon ziemlich hart, aber das grundspiel halt nicht.



Ich zock atm mal wieder Demon's Souls, bin endlich auch mit meinem Vagabund mal im NG+.


----------



## Arosk (2. Januar 2013)

Aktuell spiel ich

Natural Selection 2
Battlefield 3
Portal 2

und

Contra 3


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

ja ich meine donkey Kong returns für die wii und das Spiel IST stellenweise unnötig eklig, ich erinnere mich nur an dieses drecks lorenlevel. das war schon immer nervig, auch damals beim 1. Teil. ansonsten schöne Grafik und macht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## VIRUS114 (6. Januar 2013)

Zur Zeit spiele ich

Alan Wake 
Assasins Cread 3 

Ich hab aber noch nen haufen spiele die ich noch durchspielen möchte.

Bioshock 1+2
Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 singelplayer
Darksiders 1+2
Dead Space
Hitman: Absolution
Homefront
Overlord
Prototype
Saints Row

Zudem noch einige alte Warhammer 40k spiele und noch Anno 2070.

Ich glaube das ist alles gewesen aber es gibt noch einige spiele die ich mir angucken würde das Problem ist aber mal wieder die Zeit.
Zu viel zum spielen aber kaum Zeit. ^^
Bei Far Cry 3 hab ich mich am ende auch etwas durchprügeln müssen ging mir nicht schnell genug hatte über 23 Stunden in das spiel gesteckt ist mir etwas 
zu viel gewesen. ^^


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2013)

atm: me3, mp3, dow I+II komplett, boII, pokemon red ^^


----------



## Yugiwan1 (6. Januar 2013)

Im Moment:

WAR : Age of Reckoning (Warhammer Online)

Black Ops 2

Mass Effect 3

WoW

Dota 2


----------



## Totemkrieger (6. Januar 2013)

Momentan spiele ich


-Batman Arkham Asylum(gerade durch)
-Batman Arkham City
-Football Manager 2013(SI)
-Darksiders 1


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2013)

farcry 3 durch
prototype 2 nebenbei
kotor 1 pausiert
wow nebenbei


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Januar 2013)

Zu Weihnachten habe ich mir auf Steam das THQ pack gekauft für 25 euro.

jetzt spiele ich saints row the third.

eine normale person wäre im spielverlauf schon um die 253'687mal gestorben.
das spiel ist also noch viel übertriebener als ein michael bay film.


----------



## Ascalonier (21. Januar 2013)

Hab gerade Devil May Cry durchgespielt, warte auf dass Addon für die PS3.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich mal ein Spiel bei dem man sich richtig abreagieren kann. 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6SEqiwcKacA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (22. Januar 2013)

Pokémon Gold + Silber. Irgendwie kann ich mich nach wie vor nicht mit diesen seltsamen "neuen" (also nicht originalen) Pokis anfreunden...aber das Spiel ist schon witzig. Nur diese Incognitos find ich doof.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Cover von Gold ist ja mal echt ultimativ hässlich...


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Januar 2013)

Gold und Silber sind aber nicht die originalen Pokis. 

Gold und Silber geht bei mir nimmer. Kann icht mehr speichern, weil die Batterie alle ist (in der Cartridge).
Ab 1. Februar geht's mit Ni No Kuni los


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-replace-the-battery-in-a-pokemon-goldsilve/

@schrotti

pausiert immer noch kotor 1
nebenbei wow 
derzeit hitman absolution und prototype 2 nebenbei


----------



## Davatar (22. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Gold und Silber sind aber nicht die originalen Pokis.


Sag ich doch ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Januar 2013)

Mein Fehler, ich dachte, du meinst das aktuelle Gedöns. 
Ich zocke gerade: "Sei auf Arbeit und spiele mit dem Gedanken eine WiiU zu kaufen"-Online


----------



## Dart (22. Januar 2013)

- *World of Tanks* , da lass ich massig Zeit 

- *Der Patrizier 4 Gold*, auch da lässt man viel Zeit , ich liebe einfach Handels und Wirtschafts Simulationen

- *League of Legends* , in letzter Zeit wieder häufiger, seit sie die NA Qualifier gestartet haben nahezu täglich

*- Black Ops 2* , da ichs Geschenkt bekommen habe, obwohl ich so überhaupt kein Shooter Fan bin , abgesehen von *Borderlands*


----------



## Xidish (22. Januar 2013)

abwechselnd

WoW
Wizardry 8
Arcanum

Will endlich auch mal wieder Silver spielen.
Nur dazu muß ich erstmal nen alten PC wieder flott machen.


----------



## Davatar (22. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Will endlich auch mal wieder Silver spielen.
> Nur dazu muß ich erstmal nen alten PC wieder flott machen.


Viel Glück dabei. Ich versuch das seit Jahren zum Laufen zu bringen, immer mal wieder wenn ich nen neuen PC oder Laptop hab, hat aber nie geklappt. Hab noch kein hartnäckigeres Spiel erlebt als das. Das will nur auf PCs mit bestimmten Grafikkarten lassen, sonst streikts...
Dabei hatt ich vor Jahren mal nen PC auf dem das lief. Nur hatte ich da nach 2/3 des Spiels nen Bug an dems nicht mehr weiterging im Spiel und ich hätte das Spiel neu starten müssen, um den Bug nicht mehr zu haben...Das wird wohl neben "Beer" das einzige Spiel bleiben, das ich nie beendet hab


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2013)

DayZ und 404 Wasteland, besonders letzteres ist wirklich sehr geil.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (22. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mir endlich auch TES Skyrim geholt, gefällt mir bisher sehr gut das ganze, schöne Landschaften, sehr atmosphärisch. Mal schaun wie lange es mich so
fesseln kann 

Und die Grafik ist auch besser als ich gedacht hab, mein Rechner kann ja doch noch was.


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

prototype 2 abgeschlossen

alle hauptmissionen und alle nebenmissionen gemacht ca 13 stunden gespielt
hätte noch paar stunden mit herausforderungen verbringen können aber die brachten mir nichts mehr so grossartig  dafür fehlt jemand mit den man sich messen kann

story war gut
gameplay war geil 
grafik war okay

spiel war komplett englisch der ton aber dank untertitel und bissel englisch kenntnisse kein problem bei den zwischensequenzen

steurung ging auch ohne gamepad sehr gut

borderlands 2 neuanfang mit mechromancer weil ich mit der sirene nicht so klarkam
hitman absolution auch noch am spielen


----------



## DexDrive (23. Januar 2013)

Momentan spiele ich Blood Bowl schönes Spiel obwohl mir das Tabletop mehr Spaß macht 
Allerdings gibt es dafür bei mir im Umkreis keinen der das spielt die nächsten erst in Hannover und das ist mir zu weit weg


----------



## The Bang (24. Januar 2013)

Ich Zocke Darksiders 2 auf PC. Auf dem Samsung Galaxy Note 2 Waking Mars  ein Geheimtipp von mir und auf dem Ipad 2 Infinity Blade 2 das Spiel ist eines der Besten Spiele die ich jemals gezockt habe sollte jeder haben auf seinen Ipad, Iphone oder sonstwo


----------



## Plato0n (26. Januar 2013)

Sim City beta  man kann zwar immer nur eine Stunde pro Stadt aufbringen, und schafft da gerade die Grundzüge, aber schonmal kein schlechter eindruck  außerdem weiß ich jetzt, dass ich mir das Spiel nicht zum Launch holen werde


----------



## Xidish (26. Januar 2013)

Bei mir ist wieder TES 3 - Morrowind (US Goty) hinzugekommen.
Will nun mit dem jetzigen PC mal wieder alles im neuen Glanz erleben.

Zudem will ich endlich noch unbedingt die TES3 TC "Wizard Iland" durchspielen.
Freue mich als Ex-Plugin Junkie wieder auf neue Herausforderungen in den unzähligen Plugins.

Mir graut es nur vor der sehr umfangreichen Installtion.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Januar 2013)

Habe endlich die letzen 3 Teile Assassin's Creed in 4 Wochen durchgespielt. Jetzt erwarten mich folgende Spiele: Spec Ops The Line, Dishonored, Chivalry, Batman Arkham City, Mark of the Ninja, Far Cry 3, Battlefield 3 Premium


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2013)

also borderlands 2 mit der mechromancerin macht viel mehr spass 

ansonsten in der mitte von hitman absolution - ganz anders als bloodmoney aber trotzdem fordernd

wo in bloodmoney ziviel tote egal waren solang dich niemand erwischte gibts abzüge vom punkte konto


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2013)

DMC durch, geiles Ding, gehört zu den besten Spielen der letzten Jahre. Momentan Path of Exile (Dungeon Crawler, aber F2P ohne P2W)...

...UND DIESES VERF*CKTE WARTEN AUF DAS DAYZ STANDALONE


----------



## Locopoco (30. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Viel Glück dabei. Ich versuch das seit Jahren zum Laufen zu bringen, immer mal wieder wenn ich nen neuen PC oder Laptop hab, hat aber nie geklappt. Hab noch kein hartnäckigeres Spiel erlebt als das. Das will nur auf PCs mit bestimmten Grafikkarten lassen, sonst streikts...
> Dabei hatt ich vor Jahren mal nen PC auf dem das lief. Nur hatte ich da nach 2/3 des Spiels nen Bug an dems nicht mehr weiterging im Spiel und ich hätte das Spiel neu starten müssen, um den Bug nicht mehr zu haben...Das wird wohl neben "Beer" das einzige Spiel bleiben, das ich nie beendet hab



Die GOG Version läuft auch auf akuellen Rechnern, kann ich empfehlen, man muss es sich aber natürlich nochmal kaufen, aber sechs doller sind denke ich mehr als OK für das Spiel.


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> DMC durch, geiles Ding, gehört zu den besten Spielen der letzten Jahre. Momentan Path of Exile (Dungeon Crawler, aber F2P ohne P2W)...
> 
> ...UND DIESES VERF*CKTE WARTEN AUF DAS DAYZ STANDALONE



es wird ein dayz standalone singleplayer geben ohne mitspieler die dich killen ?


----------



## Xidish (30. Januar 2013)

Locopoco schrieb:


> Die GOG Version läuft auch auf akuellen Rechnern, kann ich empfehlen, man muss es sich aber natürlich nochmal kaufen, aber sechs doller sind denke ich mehr als OK für das Spiel.


Ich mag aber meine Original Version (deutsch) spielen und auch nicht nochmal Geld dafür ausgeben.
Evtl. habe ich gerade eine Möglichkeit gefunden - teste es gerade aus - es installiert gerade.
Sollte es klappen, melde ich mich nochmals. 

greetz


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich mag aber meine Original Version (deutsch) spielen und auch nicht nochmal Geld dafür ausgeben.
> Evtl. habe ich gerade eine Möglichkeit gefunden - teste es gerade aus - es installiert gerade.
> Sollte es klappen, melde ich mich nochmals.
> 
> greetz


Ok aber spiel erst mal ne halbe Stunde und schau obs nicht oft abstürzt oder das Bild falsch anzeigt oder sowas.

Edit: Ahja es gibt ne Menge Patches im Netz, aber die ham mir alle nicht geholfen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> es wird ein dayz standalone singleplayer geben ohne mitspieler die dich killen ?



Das Standalone ist in der Entwicklung, soll dieses Quartal kommen. Ist aber Full MP, das ist ja auch der Reiz an DayZ. Kannst du den Spieler vertrauen und mit ihm weiter ziehen, oder willst du ihn töten und sein Loot sammeln ? Das macht DayZ aus, das knallharte, manchmal auch unfaire Zombieapocalypse-Szenario gibt der ganzen Sache noch den letzten Pfiff


----------



## Xidish (30. Januar 2013)

@ Davatar

Ich hab's bei mir gerade eben zum Laufen bekommen - ganz ohne irgendeinen Patch.
Es bedarf so einiger Einstellungen und 'nem Zusatz in der Registry.

Erster Eindruck - es läuft.
Allerdings entstehen bei der Menueumschaltung ganz kurz minimale Streifen, die aber wieder sehr schnell verschwunden sind.
Der Ton ist etwas kratzig.
Das kommt, weil für das Spiel ständig beide CDs benötigt werden und die Synchronisation (CD - Prozessor) nicht die beste ist.
Habe gelesen, daß man das mit 'ner iso vom Spiel beseitigt bekommt.

Ich werde nachher (muß nun erstmal was anderes erledigen) es mal etwas länger, als nur 'nen Augenblick, testen.

Nur ... sollte es gehen ... erwarte nicht allzuviel von der Grafik.


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2013)

Hmm ok, wär nett wenn Du die Anleitung hier rein posten oder gleich nen entsprechenden Thread im Alte Spiele unter Windows - Thread eröffnen könntest. Oder alternativ per PM schicken


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hmm ok, wär nett wenn Du die Anleitung hier rein posten oder gleich nen entsprechenden Thread im Alte Spiele unter Windows - Thread eröffnen könntest. Oder alternativ per PM schicken




Öffentlich wär super =)


Achja @Topic:  ProgressQuest


----------



## Plato0n (30. Januar 2013)

Landwirtschaftssimulator 2013


----------



## Xidish (30. Januar 2013)

@ Davatar & ZAM

Ich war zwar die ganze Zeit hier noch on.
Hatte aber noch so lange am 'nem Laptop zu tun.

Ich werde mich morgen früh nochmal um Silver kümmern.
Bleibt es so stabil, poste ich dann was dazu im "Alte Spiele unter Windows". 

Heute wird mir das nun zu spät.


----------



## DexDrive (30. Januar 2013)

Zelda The Wind Waker auf meiner GC


----------



## odinxd (31. Januar 2013)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Zelda The Wind Waker auf meiner GC



Freue mich schon auf das Remake für Wii U, dann werde ich das auch daddeln 

Zurzeit immernoch New Super Mario Bros U ( komme nicht so schnell vorran weil entweder Arbeit oder mein kleiner will spielen^^ also wenig Zeit )

aber parallel dazu je nach Lust und Laune Donkey Kong Country Returns und Sonic & Sega Allstars Transformed

Und gerne mal ne Runde Mario Party 9 mit Freunden  



Seit dem Wii U ist der Pc gänzlich uninteressant geworden


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich heute nach Hause komme, geht es mit Ni No Kuni los


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2013)

Sonic & All STars Racing Transformed macht echt Laune




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZDZAyoP3HQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## myadictivo (1. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

optische qualität schwankt zwar etwas, aber spielt sich erstaunlich frisch..und nachdem es über nem jahr in meinem games-stapel lag, wollte ich dem duke die letzte ehre erweisen und ihn endlich mal an und durchspielen.
hoffe es hält mich noch bei laune bis zum abspann


----------



## zoizz (1. Februar 2013)

Ich frage mich gerade, was ich spielen soll: World of Tanks - ist jetzt sehr zäh geworden... GuildWars2 - fehlt irgendwie die Lust drauf im Moment... Tera - gestern endlich installiert bekommen, aber mir fehlt der Schub zum anfangen... LoL - ist immer das gleiche, bin noch nicht mal Endlevel -.- Sollte ich WoW wieder antesten? hmm nee ...


----------



## Konov (1. Februar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> World of Tanks - ist jetzt sehr zäh geworden...



war es eigentlich immer ^^

Mir machts aber immer noch Spass, weil das Gefühl jedes mal gut ist, mit nem Panzer mit erfahrener Besatzung und investierten Zusatzmodulen (Ansetzer etc.) sehr viel reißen kann.
Man muss sich halt ständig dem Niveau der gegner anpassen, aber wenn man das einmal kann, machts laune (spiele beinahe täglich ein paar runden)


----------



## zoizz (1. Februar 2013)

Danke, nun habe ich wenigstens für meine drei Mains den Tagesbonus mitgenommen - brauchte auch nur 5 Spiele


----------



## Plato0n (2. Februar 2013)

spiele seit gestern Antichamber, sehr geniales Spiel und mindestens genauso viele WTF!? momente wie portal damals  ist einfach was erfrischend anderes 

und dann aufem PS2 Emulator shadow of the colossos, Ratchet und Clank, Grand turismo....


----------



## myadictivo (2. Februar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Tera - gestern endlich installiert bekommen, aber mir fehlt der Schub zum anfangen...



ist tera jetzt schon f2p ? dann würd ich auch mal reintesten, auch wenn mich der elendig große download bereits bei den schnupper-tagen abgeschreckt hat 
bin grade dabei meine steam bibliothek mal durchzuspielen. Duke Nukem gestern beendet..

jetzt stellt sich die frage :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei ich mit crysis 2 wohl besser warte bis ich ne neue graka hab..oder details runterschrauben


----------



## zoizz (2. Februar 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ist tera jetzt schon f2p ? dann würd ich auch mal reintesten, auch wenn mich der elendig große download bereits bei den schnupper-tagen abgeschreckt hat



ab Montag wirds f2p meine ich. aber man konnte vorher auch schon antesten, indem man einen auf der seite stehenden code eingibt. Aber der download mitsamt installation war schon herausfordernd, laden dauerte ewig und fürs installieren benötigte ich mehrere anläufe. 
nu isses spielbar, aber irgendwie bin ich noch nicht empfänglich für etwas neues ^^


----------



## myadictivo (2. Februar 2013)

jo..hab mich jetzt mal für AC2 entschieden. der download von tera ist mir zu groß für meine dsl2k leitung.
außerdem hab ich hier noch gw2 welches gezockt werden möchte und ich keine zeit zu finde und MOP ist immer noch nicht mit nem abo versehen.
da brauch ich jetzt kein f2p zeitfresser..

AC2 macht sogar relativ viel laune, auch wenn ich teil1 vom setting her schöner fand.. und es sich an der xbox besser hat spielen lassen als teil2 jetzt am pc mit maus und tastatur


----------



## Davatar (4. Februar 2013)

Poki Gold hab ich durch, ist aber irgendwie nicht so das Wahre. Da fand ich blau/rot/gelb viel lustiger.
Dafür hab ich jetzt für mich Wurm Online entdeckt. Grösstes Sucht- und Zeitfress-Potenzial seit der Entdeckung von Minecraft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (4. Februar 2013)

Ich spiel seit vorgestern Tera und bin ziemlich begeistert. Bin schon am überlegen ob ichs mir nicht kaufe, gäbs zur Zeit bei Amazon für rund 15 Euro was ich gesehen hab...hab nur gelesen, dass der Endcontent mau sein soll.


----------



## Tilbie (4. Februar 2013)

Bin schon seit Wochen ziemlich hart in DOTA2 versunken. Mit Freunden macht's einfach zu viel Spaß.

Ansonsten schau ich mal wieder in Path of Exile rein, da es jetzt ja Open-Beta is und der 3. Akt drin is.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2013)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ansonsten schau ich mal wieder in Path of Exile rein, da es jetzt ja Open-Beta is und der 3. Akt drin is.



Bin ich auch primär am Zocken. Ist irgendwie genau das Spiel, dass ich mir von D3 erhofft habe, nur halt weniger Story (Inszenierung). Leider.

Das Skillsystem macht einfach unheimlich laune


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> optische qualität schwankt zwar etwas, aber spielt sich erstaunlich frisch..und nachdem es über nem jahr in meinem games-stapel lag, wollte ich dem duke die letzte ehre erweisen und ihn endlich mal an und durchspielen.
> hoffe es hält mich noch bei laune bis zum abspann



Hachja, ich fands ganz unterhaltsam, aber es fehlte ein gewisser Flow .. ich hatte mich auf die Inhalte gefreut:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kR6qFFEkALg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKcxL4PmXfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2013)

hitman absolution spiel ich gerade bin aber gespalten

kannte vorher nur bloodmoney daher positiv wegen story aber das ganze neue schleichen und verstecken system ist eher splintercell mässig

hat das eingentlich jemand hier auf buffed als steam dann könnte man aufträge tauschen


----------



## ego1899 (4. Februar 2013)

Dead Space 3 geht richtig aaaaaaab!!!


----------



## Slayed (4. Februar 2013)

Da ich solangsam mit meinen Steam Wintersale einkäufen fertig bin kommt nach allen vorherigen teilen nu Assassins Creed Revelations dran, dann Mass Effect 1 & 2


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2013)

hitman absolution durch

atmosphäre und story gut 
gameplay nervte das verkleidungsystem mit der sofort erkennung wenn zu nah wenn nicht im tarnmodus
grafik top
soundtrack top

fürn auftragskillermodus fehlen mir leider die freunde die das spiel haben auf steam ^^

und die öffentlichen aufträge naja ^^


----------



## PantherAlex (4. Februar 2013)

War Thunder(World of Planes) ein MMO-Flugsimulator,
Meißtens spiele ich dort den Arcade-Mode.
Die Maus+Tastatur Steuerung ist einfach und sehr gut umgesetzt.
Die Grafik ist Spitze und mir machts einfach verdammt viel Spaß! 

Mit dem Joystick komme ich leider noch nicht zurecht.
Da muß man sehr viel üben und Geduld haben.

Sonst spiele ich zur Zeit nichts anderes mehr.
Aber wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte:
Assassins Creed 3
Hitman Absolution
Dishonored
Max Payne 3
Pirates of the Burning Sea
Fifa 13
NBA 2k 13
World of Tanks
und und und


----------



## Xidish (4. Februar 2013)

abwechselnd WoW und Silver


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> hitman absolution durch
> 
> atmosphäre und story gut
> gameplay nervte das verkleidungsystem mit der sofort erkennung wenn zu nah wenn nicht im tarnmodus
> ...


Vielleicht, wenn ich es wo mal gaaaaaaanz billig finde.


----------



## Legendary (5. Februar 2013)

Seit heute ist Tera F2P und schon macht es keinen Spaß mehr... -.-


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Februar 2013)

Lohnt sich das zu laden um ein bisschen Sight Seeing zu machen. Würd mir die Welt ja schon gerne ansehen. Denk ich mir bei GW2 übrigends auch. ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Februar 2013)

Tera habe ich mal 10 tage getestet. war ok...aber halt wie jedes andere MMo auch, nichts spezielles und da ich sehr level faul bin habe ich es mir nicht gekauft.

GW2 überigens das gleiche. ich empfand das leveln als sehr mühsam und ab lvl 30 auch sehr monoton.
und die WvW zone kam man fast nie, da die eigentlich immer voll war abends. deshalb auch dort nicht mehr weiter gespielt.

zur Zeit
Warhammer 40k Dawn of War Retribution
zusammen mit freunden die Kampagne am spielen und der letzte widerstand.
ist nicht schlecht obwohl es mich nicht länger als eine stunde pro tag fesseln kann.


----------



## Konov (7. Februar 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Tera habe ich mal 10 tage getestet. war ok...aber halt wie jedes andere MMo auch, nichts spezielles und da ich sehr level faul bin habe ich es mir nicht gekauft.
> 
> GW2 überigens das gleiche. ich empfand das leveln als sehr mühsam und ab lvl 30 auch sehr monoton.
> und die WvW zone kam man fast nie, da die eigentlich immer voll war abends. deshalb auch dort nicht mehr weiter gespielt.



dabei kann ich mich noch an artikel erinnern, in denen es hieß, GW2 wäre ja so abwechslungsreich, man erlebt ständig was neues und total spannende quests 

Tera hätt ich auch gern ausprobiert. Vielleicht in 2 Wochen wenn ich mehr Zeit hab. Obwohl ich auch sehr kritisch bin, das F2P Modell funktioniert eben nur seeehr selten


----------



## vollmi (7. Februar 2013)

Seit kurzem wieder Bomberman.

Diesmal auf der PS3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Sucht ist wieder da, vor allem zu viert.
Wer unsere rufe durch die geschlossene Tür hört, muss sich denken wir killen uns gegenseitig im brutalsten Egoshooter den es gibt.

mfG René


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Seit kurzem wieder Bomberman.
> 
> Diesmal auf der PS3
> 
> ...



Das erinnert mich an unseren Oberstufenraum auf dem Gymnsasium. Mein Gott, waren das geile Pausen mit Bomberman fürn SNES

@Topic:
A Valley without Wind und Antichamber


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Man bekommt es zumindest auf Widescreen und 1920x1080, dank Q3-Engine, aber die Texturen sind leider nicht mehr up-to-date, nur tut das dem Star Trek-Feeling keinen Abbruch - das Spiel ist immer noch toll, gerade weil es kein Schlauchshooter ist (Abgesehen von der Academy *g*), ne gute und gut erzählte Story mit Wendungen bietet, die Original-Sprecher einsetzt (auch in der deutschen Fassung) und man (wie ich es mir für STO gewünscht hatte, bevor man das erste Gameplay sah -.-) In Ego-Perspektive mit Tricorder in der Hand rumrennen und diverse Konsolen benutzen kann. <3 ... und dann ist da ja noch RPGX ...


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafik ist stimmig und sieht gut aus

Atmosphäre und Story sehr schräg - spielt gefühlt zu einem london im 18 jahrhundert nur mit sehr vielen steampunk Elementen.

Beim Gameplay gibts beim spiel die wahl zwischen schleichen oder töten - du hast auch die wahl in der mission eine nicht tödliche lösung zu finden.
Wer alles abschlachtet hat es in den späteren leveln schwerer und der talent & fähigkeiten baum ist interessant eingesetzt.


----------



## Zukane (8. Februar 2013)

Dragon Age Origins.

Open World RPGs finde ich allgemein cool.
Mir fehlt aber ein komplexes Cyberpunk RPG


----------



## zoizz (8. Februar 2013)

heute abend mal wieder kurz bei WoT reingeschaut. in 15 Spielen 13x unter den ersten zwei gekillten ... ich hatte schnell die lust wieder verloren ^^


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> heute abend mal wieder kurz bei WoT reingeschaut. in 15 Spielen 13x unter den ersten zwei gekillten ... ich hatte schnell die lust wieder verloren ^^



Hatte ich heut auch.... an manchen Tagen läuft da gar nix, an anderen kille ich von 15 alleine 7 ^^


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2013)

so dishorned durchgespielt

grafik und sound waren gut
gameplay war erfrischend neu es bot immer auswege zum massenmord und das ende hat sich geändert 
nebenmissionen war nett aber optional

das einzige was ich zu bemängeln habe ist die kurze spielzeit

10 stunden für hauptstory,nebenstory und knochen/artefakte suche 

Aber wer auf abgedrehte story mit steampunk setting steht bei einem schleichspiel der sollte es sich holen sobald es im sale mal für um die 15 euro ist
der dlc für dishorned ist kein story dlc und somit braucht man den nicht zu beachten.

story hatte paar nette überaschende weggablungen


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2013)

Dishonored kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Hab ich gleich zu Release durchgespielt und war ziemlich geflasht von Szenario, Grafik und Musik. 

Für mich bestes Spiel 2012.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. Februar 2013)

Spec Ops durch. Ich war dann doch ziemlich begeistert von der Story. Die Mechanik, Engine usw ist allerdings nich so toll.


----------



## Kankuso (10. Februar 2013)

Habe hier gerade 3 Spiele vor mir liegen:

Anno 2070
Total War: Shogun 2
Civilization 5

was soll ich denn nun als erstes spielen? Jemand nen Tipp? 

Grüße


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2013)

Genau in der Reihenfolge


----------



## zoizz (10. Februar 2013)

Ich gebe WoT heut abend nochmal ne chance.
Und Civ5 interessiert mich auch, vllt hol ich mir das noch.


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich gebe WoT heut abend nochmal ne chance.



Lass es sein wenn du dich nicht damit abfinden kannst, dass es manchmal nur scheiße läuft. ^^

Soll ja ein neuer spielmodi kommen demnächst, bin gespannt... aber man muss sich echt damit abfinden dass man lernen muss die Panzer zu fahren, jeden einzeln aufs neue und immer der situation angepasst...

Und manchmal klappt dann halt auch mal gar nix
Ein ständiges auf und ab ^^ wer damit leben kann, bekommt einen schönen arcade-simulator (was für ein wort  ) und das meiner meinung nach ausgereifteste Free to play MMO was es gibt


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> arcade-simulator (was für ein wort  )



Arcade oder Simulator? Da musste dich ein bisschen entscheiden. Außer WoT ist ein Simulator, der einem das Spielen an einem Spielhallenautomaten simuliert. Sonst funktioniert der Begriff nicht, weil das eine das Gegenteil vom anderen ist.


----------



## Konov (11. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Arcade oder Simulator? Da musste dich ein bisschen entscheiden. Außer WoT ist ein Simulator, der einem das Spielen an einem Spielhallenautomaten simuliert. Sonst funktioniert der Begriff nicht, weil das eine das Gegenteil vom anderen ist.



Naja ich wollte den Begriff Simulator abmildern.
Denn WoT ist eigentlich kein simulator, würden jedenfalls die hardcore-freaks sagen, wenn detail x, y und z fehlen...

Für mich ist es eigentlich schon knapp am simulator vorbei. Könnte noch realistischer sein mit panzerinnenansicht oder so schnickschnack.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja ich wollte den Begriff Simulator abmildern.
> Denn WoT ist eigentlich kein simulator, würden jedenfalls die hardcore-freaks sagen, wenn detail x, y und z fehlen...
> 
> Für mich ist es eigentlich schon knapp am simulator vorbei. Könnte noch realistischer sein mit panzerinnenansicht oder so schnickschnack.



Panzerspiel mit Simulationselementen? Ich kenn das Spiel net.


----------



## Davatar (11. Februar 2013)

Hab grad ein tolles Zocker-WE hinter mir ^^

Zuerst mal die Ziv-5-Partie fertig gespielt, die ich seit nem halben Jahr am laufen hatte (hatte nie Zeit und es war ein Spiel mit epischer Spieldauer):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Weltraumsieg ist nach wie vor ne Enttäuschung. Die werden das wohl nie hinbekommen, den Weltraumsieg spannender zu gestalten. Dabei müssten die nur mal schauen, wie das damals in "Civilization - Call to Power" umgesetzt wurde. Wenn man da ne Weltraumsonde gebaut hatte, erhielt man von allen anderen Nationen ne Kriegserklärung.

Danach gabs ne Nacht lang WurmOnline, bis ich am PC fast einschlief ^^
Und am Sonntag stellte ich fest, dass ich Risen 2 ja gar nie beedet hab, also spiel ich momentan wieder Risen 2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


YARRRRR, Piraten!


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Panzerspiel mit Simulationselementen? Ich kenn das Spiel net.



Armored Fist


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2013)

Ich hab jetzt Tera angefangen, gefällt mir bis jetzt ganz gut, meine kleine Zauberin auf Level 13 

Aber eins passt mir nicht so: Weiß wer, wie ich da die Steuerung ändere? Hätte das gern so dezent individueller.


----------



## Konov (11. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Panzerspiel mit Simulationselementen? Ich kenn das Spiel net.



 Kommt halt immer drauf an wie du Simulation definierst.

Wenn für dich eine simulation immer automatisch voraussetzt, dass du Joystick und detailliertes Cockpit vor dir hast, dann ist WoT keine Simulation.

Wenn es aber das panzerfahren simuliert (wenn auch nicht übermäßig realistisch), ist es für mich ne Simulation 

Bin kein Hardcore-sim fan....


So jetzt erstmal TERA saugen, will es auch ma ausprobieren nachdem hier jeder davon erzählt^^


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Kommt halt immer drauf an wie du Simulation definierst.
> 
> Wenn für dich eine simulation immer automatisch voraussetzt, dass du Joystick und detailliertes Cockpit vor dir hast, dann ist WoT keine Simulation.
> 
> ...



Jetzt will ich Forza und Transport Tycoon mitm Joystick ausprobieren!


----------



## Konov (11. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich Forza und Transport Tycoon mitm Joystick ausprobieren!



Hab mal von jemandem gehört der ein Jump n run mit Lenkrad gespielt hat ^^


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt Tera angefangen, gefällt mir bis jetzt ganz gut, meine kleine Zauberin auf Level 13
> 
> Aber eins passt mir nicht so: Weiß wer, wie ich da die Steuerung ändere? Hätte das gern so dezent individueller.



geht meist bei den mmos in den optionen bei tastarturbelegung


heute mal batman arkham asylum angefangen von 2009

dafür sieht es aber sehr gut aus immer noch

steuerung mit tastartur ist gewöhnungsbedürftig - gamepad unterstützt es nur das von microsoft

windows live aktivierung ging ohne probleme

bis jetzt ganz nett von der story ansonsten klassiches beat em up


----------



## odinxd (12. Februar 2013)

New Super Mario Bros U endlich fertig mit allen Sternenmünzen, Secret Exits usw. 

Nun daddel ich zurzeit Donkey Kong und seit gestern Zelda Twilight Princess

Joa und Wow komme ich auch so ganz langsam vorran^^


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2013)

So hab auch mal mit Tera angefangen.
War ganz witzig bisher. Leider jetzt keine Möglichkeit mehr einzuloggen.

Der Loginbildschirm bleibt weiß, es steht "Downtime" kaum lesbar dort. ^^

Haben die heute Serverwartung?


Am anfang war ich etwas erschlagen von den ganzen Skills mit Level 20, aber das war ja nur der prolog. 
Es erschließt sich mir nicht wieso man das Spiel so anfängt. Ok man hat schonmal nen groben Einblick bekommen, wie es später ablaufen wird. Aber ansonsten etwas überfordernd


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2013)

NIX, weil mein FUCKIN STEAM ACCOUNT NOCH NICHT GEHT ARRRRRGGH


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2013)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass TERA soviel Spass macht.
Kommt an WoW heran für mich.... wird jetzt gezockt. Leveln macht Spass... kostet keinen Penny und mir fehlt es an nix im Vergleich zu den Bezahl-Spielern.

Ein Bankfach mehr, kann ich getrost drauf verzichten, und der Rest ist auch zu vernachlässigen.
Bisher echt ein sehr stimmiges Game


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2013)

spielst doch nur wegen den titten konov


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> spielst doch nur wegen den titten konov



kommt auf den Publisher an


----------



## zoizz (14. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass TERA soviel Spass macht.
> Kommt an WoW heran für mich.... wird jetzt gezockt. Leveln macht Spass... kostet keinen Penny und mir fehlt es an nix im Vergleich zu den Bezahl-Spielern.
> 
> Ein Bankfach mehr, kann ich getrost drauf verzichten, und der Rest ist auch zu vernachlässigen.
> Bisher echt ein sehr stimmiges Game



ich hab mir auch schon einen char erstellt, aber bisher nicht ausm tut herausgekommen - ich fand bisher immer irgendetwas anderes "dringender" zu machen/spielen ^^
Aber der Anfang hat mir auch gefallen. Hatte zuerst auch das Prob mit den vielen Spells, aber danach kommt ja noch ein nettes Tut.


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> spielst doch nur wegen den titten konov



Hab ich net nötig 

Aber sind echt viele titten, davon mal abgesehen.
Nervt etwas, weils einfach übertrieben ist. Aber gehört zum stil dazu


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2013)

arkham asylum fast durch

beat em up & jump and run spiel

bosskämpfe bis jetzt entäuschend da war man in den scarecrow traumszenen mehr gefordert

steuerung mit tastartur unpraktisch - gamepads wird nur das von microsoft 360 aktzeptiert

batman selbst kommt komisch rüber man hört ihn sprechen der mund ist aber geschlossen in den videos

dafür kommen der joker und harlequinn sehr gut rüber

die rätsel einlagen vom riddler sind nett gedacht aber teilweise funktioniert da der detektiv und zoom modus teilweise nicht auf dem pc

story ist nicht überagend - sie ist okay dafür kommt der joker und harlequinn und poison ivy gut rüber 

grafik ist immer noch okay bis auf batman sehen alle npcs und gegner gut aus der sound ist stimmig

aber hätt ich es damals zum vollpreis gekauft und nicht bei nem amazon deal hätt ich mich geärgert

der detektiv modus ist ganz nett und bringt ab und zu abwechslung aber da wär mehr drinne gewesen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Februar 2013)

-Dead Space 3
-Far Cry 3 (Muss endlich mal fertig werden xD)
-Battlefield 3 MP


----------



## vollmi (17. Februar 2013)

Ich hab grad mit Aliens Colonial Marines angefangen.

Naja so richtig mitreissen tut es mich noch nicht. Technisch ist seit Aliens vs Predators nicht wirklich was gegangen, was ich schade finde.
Auch die Deutsche Synchro überzeugt mich nicht so recht.
Irgendwie bin ich obwohl ich absoluter Fan des Alien Franchise bin nicht so wirklich glücklich mit dem Spiel.
Auf den Demovorführungen die es letztes Jahr auf DVD gab fand ich die Grafik sogar besser wie sie jetzt ist, aber vielleicht täusche ich mich ja, muss mal suchen auf welcher HeftCD die erste Vorstellung war.

mfG René


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

Gerade Party of Sin durchgespielt. 4 Stunden, wobei andere es durchaus schneller schaffen können.


----------



## Davatar (21. Februar 2013)

Die Siedler Online
und
Little Alchemy

Beides kostenlos.


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Februar 2013)

Diablo 3
zieh nen kollegen hoch...geht super mit den monsterstärken^^

ich warte auf tomb raider, dass anfang märz kommen soll.


----------



## SkoII (21. Februar 2013)

Diablo 3 und gleich kommt mein Crysis3 an. Wollte eigentlich Skyrim: Dragonborn spielen, aber irgendwie liegt es seit Release noch eingeschweißt in der Ecke. :/


----------



## myadictivo (26. Februar 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Auf den Demovorführungen die es letztes Jahr auf DVD gab fand ich die Grafik sogar besser wie sie jetzt ist, aber vielleicht täusche ich mich ja, muss mal suchen auf welcher HeftCD die erste Vorstellung war.
> 
> mfG René


ist leider wirklich so : vergleichsvideo
hatte trotzdem meinen spass. MP muss ich mal testen, soll ganz witzig sein

zock grade crysis 1-3 inkl. addons. häng aber noch in teil1. bekomm auf dem zweiten schwierigkeitsgrad schon so übel den sack voll. das ist nicht mehr feierlich ^^

edit : tera würd ich auch gerne anzocken. leider hab ich nur ne dsl2k leitung und >25gb client ziehen tu ich mir nicht an. gibts den client irgendwie auf disc (günstig?)
bisher hatte ich nur die normale retail gesehn für ~30 euro


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Sonic Adventure 2. Das erste Level ist City Escape. Danach hat mir irgendwie die Motivation gefehlt und ich quäl mich mehr oder weniger durch. Wobei die Level, in denen man Sonic spielen darf gar nicht mal so schlecht sind.


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2013)

mussu nicht arbeiten?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

tu ich auch. Ich hab gestern Abend noch gezockt


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2013)

aso. atm dawn of war chaos rising. endlich mal wieder die gute alte warhammerzeit hochleben lassen


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2013)

Wo ich den Fred hier sehe.... ich spiel immer noch TERA mit großer Begeisterung.
Im prinzip sehr ähnlich wie WoW zum Start... nur dass TERA einige Dinge besser macht.

Klar es gibt auch einige Unausgereiftheiten, aber es ist ja noch keine 8 Jahre draußen.

Nebenbei noch ne Runde GTA4 Multiplayer, das fetzt halt immer ^^

World of Tanks und Castle Story hab ich dafür seit Wochen nicht angerührt. Ist eben in der Regel nur für ein Spiel platz


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (26. Februar 2013)

@Konov spielst du GTA4 auf der Xbox? Wenn ja, sind wir uns bestimmt schon 1000mal übern weg gelaufen


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2013)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> @Konov spielst du GTA4 auf der Xbox? Wenn ja, sind wir uns bestimmt schon 1000mal übern weg gelaufen



Nein am PC^^
Heiße auch nicht Konov in dem Spiel


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Februar 2013)

Arkham City


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. Februar 2013)

Anno 2070


----------



## LarsW (26. Februar 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Anno 2070




Taugt das?


----------



## Davatar (26. Februar 2013)

Ich fands nicht so gelungen. Also es ist unterhaltsam, aber es fühlt sich irgendwie nicht so richtig nach Anno an, finde ich.


----------



## Wynn (26. Februar 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Arkham City



bietet es eingentlich mehr als arkham asylum ?

weil das fand ich bissel fade nur die cutscenes und harlequin und poison ivy haben das spiel gerettet während die scarecrow einlagen nervig waren


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> bietet es eingentlich mehr als arkham asylum ?
> 
> weil das fand ich bissel fade nur die cutscenes und harlequin und poison ivy haben das spiel gerettet während die scarecrow einlagen nervig waren



An Ivy kann ich mich garnicht erinnern in AA. Also AC bin ich gerade am Anfang, es ist sehr wie AA aber um einiges besser und größer und mehr open world als der erste Teil. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, ist ja auch mittlerweile sehr günstig zu bekommen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. März 2013)

Bin grade mit Hotline Miami fertig geworden. Hat zwar nur knapp 3 Std. gedauert, aber i-wie hats mich unheimlich geflasht...


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2013)

_- DmC_
_- DayZ_
_- Brütal Legend_
_- Dead Space 3_
_- Spec Ops - The Line_
_- Tera_
_- LoL_
_- Tomb Raider_

_- alles was so kommt..haha :-P_


----------



## bkeleanor (5. März 2013)

bin wieder mit gta 4 beschäftigt.
habe mir diese zmodeler2 software besorgt und jetzt mach ich da meine eigenen autos. voll cool und gar nicht mal so schwer.


----------



## Konov (5. März 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> bin wieder mit gta 4 beschäftigt.
> habe mir diese zmodeler2 software besorgt und jetzt mach ich da meine eigenen autos. voll cool und gar nicht mal so schwer.



Hört sich echt cool an 
Leider momentan kaum Zeit zu zocken.

Aber wenn dann TERA und GTA4 im MP
World of Tanks kommt auch wieder nen neuer patch, aber das reizt momentan wenig


----------



## bkeleanor (5. März 2013)

GTA 4 Multiplayer kann man den überhaupt noch ernsthaft spielen.
bei mir waren da immer nu cheater/solche mit trainer unterwegs, was irgendwie keinerlei spass machte.

und bei den rennen hatte ich nie wirklich gegner, keiner kann da autofahren.


----------



## Kooki (5. März 2013)

SMITE *.* <3


----------



## Konov (5. März 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> GTA 4 Multiplayer kann man den überhaupt noch ernsthaft spielen.
> bei mir waren da immer nu cheater/solche mit trainer unterwegs, was irgendwie keinerlei spass machte.
> 
> und bei den rennen hatte ich nie wirklich gegner, keiner kann da autofahren.



Spiele ganz normal im Internet z.b. Team Mafia Jobs... macht super Laune

Klar manchmal fühlt man sich wie beschissen aber das kann auch mal Glück sein... wenns danach geht brauchste gar nix mehr spielen im Internet ^^


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (5. März 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> GTA 4 Multiplayer kann man den überhaupt noch ernsthaft spielen.
> bei mir waren da immer nu cheater/solche mit trainer unterwegs, was irgendwie keinerlei spass machte.
> 
> und bei den rennen hatte ich nie wirklich gegner, keiner kann da autofahren.



Ja am PC sind im MP Modus nur Modder unterwegs. Auf der Xbox 360 sind teilweise auch Modder unterwegs, allerdings nicht lange .


----------



## bkeleanor (8. März 2013)

SIM CITY

Im moment geht nur der "singleplayer" modus da mann irgendwie noch keine freunde in seine region einladen kann.
aber das spiel ist richtig toll.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. März 2013)

Hab mal wieder ne Runde Civ 5 + Addon gezockt und bin wieder volle Kanone in den Suchtstrudel geraten...


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (9. März 2013)

Eben Crysis 3 durchgespielt, echt ein Wahnsinn´s Spiel total geile Atmo! Nun wage ich mich an Brutal Legend


----------



## SampleDeath (10. März 2013)

Gleich ne Runde LOL Elo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2013)

Sim City, ohmagawd that game ._______________.


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2013)

doch so gut ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2013)

Das Spiel ist - bis auf den Multiplayer-Zwang - einfach nur genial. Sie hätten zwar mehr draus machen können, aber naja, ich bin zufrieden.

EA bekommt natürlich die Note 6. Traurig, dass bei Amazon die Wertungen runter gehen, nur wegen EA und deren Serverproblemen. Haben doch alle keine Eier.


----------



## Olliruh (11. März 2013)

Gibbe money pls will das auch zocken


----------



## Konov (11. März 2013)

Hab von Sim City soviel schlechtes gelesen... glaub ich hätte nur sehr kurz spass daran.
Vorallem als Vollpreis-Spiel wohl nicht lohnenswert


----------



## Schrottinator (11. März 2013)

Trackmania²


----------



## Aun (11. März 2013)

endlich mal ne std zeit um acm anzuspielen


----------



## eMJay (11. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab von Sim City soviel schlechtes gelesen... glaub ich hätte nur sehr kurz spass daran.
> Vorallem als Vollpreis-Spiel wohl nicht lohnenswert



Ich hab es mir geholt allerdings für 21 Euro. Bis jetzt als Sim City 4 Fan kann es mich nicht überzeugen. Da fehlt einfach zuviel. 
Für 60 Euro hätte ich es mir eben wegen den vielen negativen aussagen nie gekauft.


----------



## exill (11. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Trackmania²



Trackmania Canyon ist doch jetzt raus oder? Sah hammer aus in den Videos, ich kann mich noch erinnern wie ich das Game damals in den Sommerferien in der Schule gesuchtet habe .
Hast du's schonmal angespielt? Wie ist es so?


----------



## Schrottinator (11. März 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Trackmania Canyon ist doch jetzt raus oder? Sah hammer aus in den Videos, ich kann mich noch erinnern wie ich das Game damals in den Sommerferien in der Schule gesuchtet habe .
> Hast du's schonmal angespielt? Wie ist es so?



Canyon und Stadium gibt es schon ewig, mittlerweile aber auch auf Steam ^^
Sagen wir's mal so: Wer das alte geliebt hat, wird das hier auch lieben. Die Unterschiede sind aber definitiv überschaubar. Und die Strecken in Stadium² (die vorgegebenen) kommen mir deutlich schwerer vor. Canyon² muss ich noch anschmeißen.
Shootmania hab ich mir auch noch geholt, das muss ich aber noch anspielen.


----------



## Plato0n (11. März 2013)

Trackmania² Canyon ist schon eine ganze Weile draußen, allerdings nun erst auf steam, genauso wie alle anderen Nadeo spiele 

TM² ist richtig gut, bietet mal ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl, wirklich eine Mischung aus Stadium und den Ralleywagen aus 1 und United




100% zu empfehlen!


----------



## Schrottinator (11. März 2013)

Jupp! 
Canyon ist quasi das Remake zum Desert Environment und Stadium halt Stadium. Ich glaube, wenn der Nachfolger zu Island kommt, vergieße ich Freudentränen.


----------



## myadictivo (11. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab von Sim City soviel schlechtes gelesen... glaub ich hätte nur sehr kurz spass daran.
> Vorallem als Vollpreis-Spiel wohl nicht lohnenswert



deshalb hab ich mir gestern erstmal sc4 deluxe bei steam für nen 10er gekauft und schon einige stunden damit verbracht. wenns mich weiter fesselt könnt ich auch über den neuen teil nachdenken. DRM/onlinezwang zum trotz. und serverprobleme sind bis dahin bestimmt auch geschichte


----------



## Konov (11. März 2013)

Ja Sim City 4 hab ich hier auch rumliegen und das hat mir immer Spass gemacht
Nachdem was man über SC5 hört, ist es aber eher minimalistischer geworden und reizt mich daher nicht

Und das ganze Multiplayer zeug ist ja irgendwie lächerlich. SC ist kein Multiplayer Spiel IMO


----------



## eMJay (11. März 2013)

Ich kann nur sagen dass dieses Gefühl was man in den ersten Stunden SC4 hatte in SC5 nicht vorhanden ist. 

vllt. muss man da noch etwas länger spielen. 

Hab bist jetzt erst 2 Stunden Zeit gehabt.


----------



## Felix^^ (11. März 2013)

Dark Souls: Prepare to Die 

Dieses Spiel ist der Hammer. Das ist absolut keine Mainstream Kacke. Bei dem Kampfsystem darfst du dir nicht den kleinsten Fehler erlauben. Wie der Name schon sagt: Man wird seeeehr oft Sterben.


----------



## Xidish (11. März 2013)

Kennt jemand das Spiel?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RksDMIaPCcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hätte mir heute beinahe dies und die Divinity Trilogy geholt.
Ist Ersteres empfehlenswert?

greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2013)

eMJay schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sagen dass dieses Gefühl was man in den ersten Stunden SC4 hatte in SC5 nicht vorhanden ist.



Ich spiele es schon den ganzen Tag, und ja ich hab SC4 und 2000 vorher gezockt. Natürlich kommt es nicht an die älteren Teile ran und der MP ist einfach nur dumm (hätten sie es lieber SC Online genannt).

Muss aber sagen, es zieht mich sofort rein. Und sooooooooooo schlecht eingebaut ist der MP nun auch nicht, man kann sich gegenseitig helfen und sowat. Das man allerdings daran GEZWUNGEN ist, nervt.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. März 2013)

hey wie ist den das bei eucht?
ich habe in meiner region den international flughafen gebaut bzw. bin in phase 2 wo man die rohstoffe lieferen muss, aber die kommen irgendwie nicht an.
auch die stromhandels abkommen funktionieren irgendwie nicht.

zumindest war das der stand vom sonntag abend.

funktioniert dieser austausch jetzt? kann da jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## odinxd (13. März 2013)

Immer im Wechsel je nachdem worauf ich grad Bock habe:

- Super Smash Bros Brawl
- Tekken Tag Tournament 2 Wii U Edition
- Sonic and Sega Allstars Transformed
- Zelda Twilight Princess
- Wow

Habe ausserdem gestern noch die Demo von Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate geholt. Mal angucken


----------



## Schrottinator (13. März 2013)

Ich krieg in Blood Boowl ständig eins aufn Sack


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (13. März 2013)

mm das Brutal Legend kann mich gar nicht begeistern :/. Werd mich mal an Simcity 2013 oder Tomb Raider Probieren.


----------



## eMJay (13. März 2013)

Tomb Raider ist richtig cool!

Sim City ich weiß es noch nicht aber es gefällt mir schon mal besser als am Montag.


----------



## exill (14. März 2013)

L. A. Noire! Super Spiel, Detektivarbeiten in den 40er Jahren. Super atmosphärisches Spiel. Der Soundtrack ist super, und bisher ist es immer spannend und spaßig gewesen.


----------



## schneemaus (15. März 2013)

Tomb Raider. Es macht richtig viel Spaß. Ich bin zwar extrem schlecht und sterb oft, aber trotzdem hab ich die Motivation, weiter zu spielen, weil mich die Story total fesselt.

L.A. Noire will ich mir aber auch mal zulegen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2013)

Will jemand hier nen Invite für die ARMA III Alpha haben ? Hab noch 2 übrig... Einfach ne PM an mich.


----------



## exill (15. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Will jemand hier nen Invite für die ARMA III Alpha haben ? Hab noch 2 übrig... Einfach ne PM an mich.



Hab auch noch 15 Dota 2 Beta Keys falls noch jemand keinen hat .


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2013)

Ok SimCity ist bei mir erstmal unten durch.

Hab mir ne neue Stadt errichtet, lief ganz gut. Nach 2 Stunden kam dann die Meldung, die Stadt konnte nicht aktualisiert oder sowas werden, weil es Probleme mit den Servern gab. Musste daraufhin die Stadt zurücksetzen, und zack war ich wieder am Anfang, alle Hochhäuser, Flughafen, Bürgermeister Villa, Theater, ALLES WEG.

Vielen Dank EA.


----------



## eMJay (15. März 2013)

lol

Spiel halt mal offline... es gib da schon was... genau so wie außerhalb der Stadtgrenzen bauen...

Ich spiele heute Abend dann mal wieder...


----------



## Wynn (15. März 2013)

https://twitter.com/buzzspinner/status/312344180099801088

nur das leider offline mod als hack und nicht als mod von ea anerkannt wird und somit dein origin account gebannt werden kann 

die wollen halt noch dlcs verkaufen und das geht halt nur mit always on drm wohl ^^


----------



## eMJay (15. März 2013)

Das wird auch noch gehackt so wie alle anderen Spiel auch.

Hab mich schon gewundert dass die zu der Community gesagt haben "macht nur" 

Das gilt wohl nur für Mods...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. März 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Taugt das?



Ich finds genial.


----------



## Trollmops (18. März 2013)

ich sterb mich gerade bisschen durch WoT


----------



## zoizz (18. März 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> ich sterb mich gerade bisschen durch WoT



Frischling oder Wiedereinsteiger? 
Das durchsterben kenne ich sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (18. März 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> ich sterb mich gerade bisschen durch WoT



Auch mir ist das bekannt


----------



## Trollmops (18. März 2013)

frischling - aber irgendwie komm ich mit keiner klasse zurecht.

beim aufklären werd ich ständig von irgendwoher gesehen und bin sofort weg.
mit jagdpanzern komm ich in der steuerung nich klar
und mit dickeren panzern bekomm ich keine aufklärung und wenn ich dann mal selber bisschen was unternehm


----------



## Konov (19. März 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> frischling - aber irgendwie komm ich mit keiner klasse zurecht.
> 
> beim aufklären werd ich ständig von irgendwoher gesehen und bin sofort weg.
> mit jagdpanzern komm ich in der steuerung nich klar
> und mit dickeren panzern bekomm ich keine aufklärung und wenn ich dann mal selber bisschen was unternehm




Hab jetzt auch paar Wochen nicht gespielt.

Aber aufklären ist halt immer ne Frage der schnelligkeit und man muss sich auch Deckung suchen.
Es gibt auch passives Aufklären, d.h. nicht ganz so weit vor und in einen Busch reinstellen, dadurch ist man getarnt und entdeckt anrollende Feinde
In bewegung bleiben ist halt überlebenswichtig, weil einen die dicken kanonen nicht selten mit einem Schuss weghusten.
Manche leute nutzen auch reparaturkits für die ketten damit man nicht festgenagelt wird.

Jagdpanzer muss man mehr wie ne PAK sehen. heißt du rollst pro Gefecht vielleicht n paar hundert meter, mehr nicht. Man muss sich defensiv verhalten und versuchen den eigenen leuten den rücken freizuhalten bzw. zu unterstützen von hinterer Linie.

Tja und schwere Panzer, müssen echt sehen dass sie unterstützung haben weil sie sonst alleine umrundet werden und dann haste keine Chance.
Sind halt langsam. ^^


----------



## Trollmops (19. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Jagdpanzer muss man mehr wie ne PAK sehen. heißt du rollst pro Gefecht vielleicht n paar hundert meter, mehr nicht. Man muss sich defensiv verhalten und versuchen den eigenen leuten den rücken freizuhalten bzw. zu unterstützen von hinterer Linie.



hab jetzt mal n paar gefechte gespielt, komm soweit immer besser klar nur das matchmaking nervt mich. hab halt noch nicht so die füße still und ein mittlerer panzer der 2-3 tiers höher ist sagt halt hi und ciao in einem schuss


----------



## zoizz (19. März 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> hab halt noch nicht so die füße still



ganz ich. so ewig lange nichtstuend irgendwo im Busch hocken kann ich auch nicht ...
daher bin ich inzwischen von den dicken Tanks weg, viel zu unbeweglich. Aber Jagdpanzer liegt mir eher. Da ist man beweglich und kann aber auch mal die etwas größeren wegnatzen.


----------



## Trollmops (19. März 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> . Da ist man beweglich und kann aber auch mal die etwas größeren wegnatzen.



von wegen beweglich...
spiel grad den hetzer...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. März 2013)

Sim City.

Man wird mit jeder neuen Stadt besser. Der Wahnsinn.

Morgen bau ich noch eine, ich brauch Touristen.

Auf die wirklich brennenden Fragen hab ich noch keine Antwort gefunden.

zB.: Wieso kommen so wenig Touris in meine Stadt? Ich hab nen Flughafen, Autobahnanbindung, 2 Bahnhöfe und 2 große Touristentataktionen.

Sind vielleicht die Städte mit denen ich verbunden bin zu klein (bis jetzt eine via Autobahn,Flughafen)?


----------



## Tilbie (20. März 2013)

DOTA 2 - 70% cleave Tusk FTW!


----------



## Konov (20. März 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> hab jetzt mal n paar gefechte gespielt, komm soweit immer besser klar nur das matchmaking nervt mich. hab halt noch nicht so die füße still und ein mittlerer panzer der 2-3 tiers höher ist sagt halt hi und ciao in einem schuss



Das matchmaking und dein eigenes Tier ist maßgeblich dafür, wie man spielen muss...

viele denken sich "oha scheiß matchmaking, ich bin ganz unten und kann jetzt nix machen außer verlieren".
Da man aber immer im Team spielt, kommt es mehr auf alle an und jeden Einzelnen der seinen Beitrag leistet.

Und wenn man letzter im Tier ist, muss man halt sehen dass man sich aus allem gröberen heraushält und stattdessen die anderen unterstützt so gut es geht


----------



## Trollmops (22. März 2013)

world of tanks 


rockt gerade richtig, hetzer bisschen ausgebaut und jetzt kabäm


----------



## zoizz (22. März 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> world of tanks
> 
> 
> rockt gerade richtig, hetzer bisschen ausgebaut und jetzt kabäm



told ya!


----------



## Xidish (22. März 2013)

Fifa 13 (Pro - Karrieremodus)

Das Gehalt was ich da als 18jähriger schon pro Woche bekomme, hätte ich gerne mal im RL -
allerdings nicht so viele Karten.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. März 2013)

Mein Gott macht das Spiel süchtig!  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (22. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Mein Gott macht das Spiel süchtig!



Du lebst noch - ein Glück. Haben die letzten Tage ja kaum was von dir gehört (im Vergleich zu vorher) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. März 2013)

Mich überraschst, dass hier jemand meine Existenz wahrnimmt ^^

Bin auf nen Youtubekanal gestoßen und jetzt frage ich mich grad, welches SNES-Spiel ich als erstes wieder anzocken soll.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. März 2013)

Noch jemand so beeindruckt von Bioshock Infinite ?


----------



## Legendary (26. März 2013)

Bioshock Infinite, bin schon recht gut weit, weil ich endlich mal Urlaub und Zeit zum Spielen habe.

Das Spiel lohnt definitiv! Geiles Setting, geile Grafik, geile Hauptcharaktere und es gibt wieder die obligatorischen Soundnachrichten auf den Recordern die ich an der Bioshock Serie so liebe.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. März 2013)

Bin jetzt 2 Stunden drin, und das erinnert mich alles tierisch an Half Life 2 oder Portal 2. Man achtet einfach auf so viele Sachen, Kleinigkeiten, Designs, Dialoge, alles hat etwas bedeuten und du weißt irgendwie, dass da was großes bevorsteht. 

Und ich muss sagen, das BS Infinite da nochmal ne Schippe drauf legt. Besonders in Sachen Setting und Design.


----------



## Legendary (26. März 2013)

Infinite ist meiner Meinung nach mit Abstand der beste Teil der Reihe. Die beiden 1. Teile waren halt Unterwasser aber gerade das war mir oft bissl zu gruselig bzw. ich hab mich ab und zu schon arg dolle erschreckt, dafür dass das eigentlich ein "normaler" Shooter ist. Trotzdem hab ich beide Teile jeweils 2x durchgespielt weil sie eben doch genial sind, gerade Teil 2 als Big Daddy. Aber Infinite trifft es perfekt mit der Stadt über den Wolken, es ist alles so fröhlich, so froh. Trotzdem merkt man, dass es da keineswegs Friede Freude Eierkuchen ist. 

Eine der besten Wendungen bis jetzt war der Abschnitt als ich Elizabeth befreit hab und die anschließende Jagdsequenz aber ich will mal nicht zu viel spoilern - hab mir nur danach gedacht: WTF!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Eine der besten Wendungen bis jetzt war der Abschnitt als ich Elizabeth befreit hab und die anschließende Jagdsequenz aber ich will mal nicht zu viel spoilern - hab mir nur danach gedacht: WTF!!



^dat


Stand auch da und dachte kurz, was spiel ich hier eigentlich ?  Aber gut, man muss sich selbst n Bild machen. Sind die 40 € mehr als Wert.


----------



## Legendary (28. März 2013)

Hab eben Bioshock Infinite durch...

Ich bin total durch den Wind, mich hat selten ein Spiel emotional so rumgerissen. Das Ende ist einfach nur krass und ehrlich gesagt sowas von traurig und unvorhergesehen, damit hätte ich nie gerechnet. 

Jetzt muss ich eben spoilern:



Spoiler



Am schluss als man durch die Leuchtturmtüren mit Elizabeth geht und in Rapture landet...und man sieht wie Songbird im Wasser stirbt, das ist irgendwie total krass und ich hab mich SOFORT an die Szene erinnert als ich den Vorgänger gespielt habe.



Wer dieses Spiel nicht spielt oder gespielt hat, verpasst wirklich eines der mit Abstand besten Spiele der letzten Jahre, das ist echt ein Ausnahmetitel, sowas gibts nur ganz ganz selten. Da kommen Teil 1 und 2 NIE NIE NIE dran obwohl dort schon mit guter Story und geilem Level- und Architekturdesign gepunktet wurde.

Scheiße bin ich geflasht...


----------



## Combust90 (28. März 2013)

Schade das mein PC nicht gut genug für Bioshock Infinite ist, sonst hätte ich es mir auch geholt.


----------



## Legendary (28. März 2013)

Ich habs auf meinem 4 Jahre alten gespielt:

Phenom 9950
4 GB RAM
HD 4870
Samsung SSD


Lief größtenteils recht gut, gab zwar immer kleine Ruckler aber da seh ich drüber hinweg, mittlere Details in 1680x1050.


----------



## Xidish (28. März 2013)

Combust, hast Du eine Nvidia Karte?
Wenn ja, hast Du auch den aktuellsten Treiber vom 25. März?
Denn dieser hat einigen Spielen (Bioshock Infinite, Tomraider 3 ++) wieder einen enormen Schub gegeben (soll, laut Angaben)


----------



## Combust90 (28. März 2013)

Naja bei mir wird es, denke ich, die Grafikkarte sein. Hab eine Nvidia Geforce GTX 260. Ist schon ein wenig älter. Als ich mal Tera gespielt habe, wurde sie über 100 Grad heiß, was viel zu heiß ist.  Leider ist das Geschäft, wo ich meinen PC zusammen bauen hab lassen anscheinend nicht mehr existent. Muss ich mir mal ein anderes suchen. Ist ein wenig doof, wenn man sich mit sowas nicht auskennt ^^

Das mit dem Treiber könnte ich aber vielleicht probieren.


----------



## Xidish (28. März 2013)

Allerdings habe ich gesehen, daß je neuer die Karten sind, je mehr Schub kommt.
So sind es bei einer GTX 680 bei Bioshock bis zu 41%, bei Tombraider 3 bis zu 21%.
Allerdings wird das scheinbar erst ab den 400er Karten bemerkbar bzw. supported.

Ich wollte gerade eben mal dies GeForce Experience Tool ausprobieren.
Leider wird meine GTS 250 nicht für die Game Optimierung unterstützt. 

ps.
Lohnt sich evtl. ein Update auf eine
_PC Grafikkarte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 PCI-E 2048MB 2GB DDR5 Gainward HDMI/DVI_?

Ansonsten warte spare ich noch etwas.^^

--------------------------------------------
bt

Spiele gerade Fifa 13 (gezwungenermaßen nicht in meiner Auswahlmannschaft)
+ WoW (den 4 Twink)


----------



## Knallfix (29. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Noch jemand so beeindruckt von Bioshock Infinite ?


Nö.
Setting, Artdesign, usw usf alles ganz großes Kino und beeindruckt schwer und verdient jede Anerkennung die man dafür bekommen kann, sicher.
Aber spielerisch ist es nicht mehr als ein mittelmäßiger 0815 shooter und nervt mich eher als das ich Spaß mit habe.
Und wenn ich diese ganzen 10000/10 etc Wertungen sehe, muss ich mich einfach nur wundern ob die alle vergessen haben, dass es um ein Spiel geht.
Dishonored ist da zb meilenweit vorraus.


----------



## Legendary (29. März 2013)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Dishonored ist da zb meilenweit vorraus.



Nein. Hab Dishonored auch mit Begeisterung durchgespielt aber Bioshock ist vor allem storymäßig um Welten besser, da ist es mir egal ob Kämpfe durch die angedeuteten Risse vorhersehbar und taktisch nicht besonders anspruchsvoll sind. Besondere Kräfte haben beide Spiele wobei mir die Ratten besser gefallen haben, dafür gefällt mir in Infinite die Hakenpistole besonders gut, speziell beim Takedown vom Gegner.


----------



## Konov (29. März 2013)

So jetzt erstmal wieder WoT angeworfen und es macht mal wieder ordentlich Laune.

Selbst verlorene Matches sind gute matches, wenn man selbst soviele Treffer und Aufklärungen landet, dass es Credits regnet ^^


----------



## painschkes (29. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Lohnt sich evtl. ein Update auf eine
> _PC Grafikkarte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 PCI-E 2048MB 2GB DDR5 Gainward HDMI/DVI_?



_Die GTX650 ist keine lohnenswerte Karte, dann mindestens eine GTX660 (ohne Ti). :-)_

_----------__
_
_@Topic : __
_
_Bioshock Infinite_


----------



## DexDrive (1. April 2013)

Grad am Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate zocken wenn auch nur die 3DS Version 
Für die WiiU hat die Kohle nicht gereicht.

Kommt hier wer aus Celle mit dem man zusammen mal ein bischen auf Monsterjagt gehen könnte?


----------



## Hutzifutzi (1. April 2013)

Ryzom, obwohl es mir seit der Serverzusammenlegung nicht mehr soviel Spaß macht da viele Kameraden von früher deswegen aufgehöhrt haben


----------



## Thainification (2. April 2013)

Ich spiel derzeit BF3, Minecraft und Skyrim auf der Xbox *-*


----------



## bkeleanor (2. April 2013)

Tomb Raider
ich spiel auf easy und habe es noch nicht mal lebend aus dem anfangsloch geschaft. man bin ich scheisse.
ausserdem verrecke ich immer mal wieder an irgendwelchen jump and run einlagen, weil ich die entsprechende taste nicht rechtzeitig erwische.
trotzdem macht mir das spiel total spass :-)


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2013)

lass mich raten - tomb raider ist wieder ein spiel das fürn xbox 360 gamepad gedacht ist ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (3. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> lass mich raten - tomb raider ist wieder ein spiel das fürn xbox 360 gamepad gedacht ist ^^



tatsächlich hatte ich eine stelle an der mir nicht klar war, welche taste ich auf der tastatur drücken muss. auf dem xbox pad wars dann X :-)


----------



## Tom-Snow (3. April 2013)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Nö.
> Setting, Artdesign, usw usf alles ganz großes Kino und beeindruckt schwer und verdient jede Anerkennung die man dafür bekommen kann, sicher.
> Aber spielerisch ist es nicht mehr als ein mittelmäßiger 0815 shooter und nervt mich eher als das ich Spaß mit habe.
> Und wenn ich diese ganzen 10000/10 etc Wertungen sehe, muss ich mich einfach nur wundern ob die alle vergessen haben, dass es um ein Spiel geht.
> Dishonored ist da zb meilenweit vorraus.



Also mir gefällt Bioshock. Die Story ist dieses Mal um einiges besser, da man auch (etwas) mehr vom eigenen Charakter erfährt.
Muss dir natürlich mit dem mittelmäßigen Shooter recht geben, aber finde ja auch nicht, dass das Spiel ausmacht.

Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## myadictivo (5. April 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> tatsächlich hatte ich eine stelle an der mir nicht klar war, welche taste ich auf der tastatur drücken muss. auf dem xbox pad wars dann X :-)



funzt eigentlich am pc auch recht gut. die QTE haben mich anfangs genervt, nehmen aber ab.
das spiel hat mir jetzt schon mehrmals einen kalten schauer über den rücken laufen lassen und dioe grafik läßt mir immer mal wieder die kinnlade runterklappen.
spielerisch find ichs zwar nur durchschnitt (weder die baller sequenzen noch die hüpf passagen sind sonderlich anspruchsvoll in meinen augen), aber storytechnisch und von den möglichkeiten machts laune.
kann man sich durchaus am pc geben  und mein letzter tomb raider teil war damals zu 3Dfx zusatzkarten zeiten ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. April 2013)

Skyrim! ehm eh Tomb Raider!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das is das erste Spiel seit langen, das mir mal wieder so richtig gefällt. So sehr das ich es, ehm, nach dem Ausprobieren einer Demo tatsächlich gekauft habe.
Die neue Lara ist mir sympatisch auch weil es ein neues spiel im alten gewand ist. Es fühlt sich alles so natürlich und echt an. Also nicht physikalisch korrekt, naja wers gespielt hat verstehts.


----------



## myadictivo (12. April 2013)

*Defiance..*

bin leider EGO-technisch noch weit am anfang (300) und zocke so ziemlich jedes events/quest/herausforderung oder petze einfach nur just for fun durch die gegend.
wenns jemand auch am pc zockt und mitspieler sucht. mein charname "van schlusenbach" einfach melden


----------



## Schrottinator (13. April 2013)

Shootmania Storm. Es ist echt gut. Vor allem, weil es irgendwo dann auch zur "psychologischen Kriegsführung" im Verlaufe des Matches wird. 
Ich frage mich echt, warum es in NA niemand spielt.


----------



## Legendary (13. April 2013)

Hab eben Starcraft II durchgespielt, jetzt spiele ich Heart of the Swarm.


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2013)

ich zocke atm wow,swtor nebenbei 

borderlands 2 die story und season pass dabei durchzuspielen

und legendary du meinst wings of liberty weil starcraft 2 sind ja alle 3 addons ^^


----------



## Slayed (13. April 2013)

Wärend ich Defiance grade runterlade spiel ich Hitman Absolution .... Blood Money gefiel mir persönlich aber irgendwie besser.


----------



## Legendary (13. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ich zocke atm wow,swtor nebenbei
> 
> borderlands 2 die story und season pass dabei durchzuspielen
> 
> und legendary du meinst wings of liberty weil starcraft 2 sind ja alle 3 addons ^^



Blablabla...natürlich mein ich Wings of Liberty, das weiß man wahrscheinlich so auch.


----------



## Ogil (14. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Shootmania Storm. Es ist echt gut. Vor allem, weil es irgendwo dann auch zur "psychologischen Kriegsführung" im Verlaufe des Matches wird.
> Ich frage mich echt, warum es in NA niemand spielt.


Jo - so richtig weiss ich zwar noch nicht was ich da eigentlich mache, aber Spass macht es schonmal!

Ansonsten hab ich mal wieder COH rausgekramt und fuer die Runde Chivalry zwischendurch nehm ich mir auch die Zeit...


----------



## Davatar (15. April 2013)

Kingdoms of Amalur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2013)

FU EA!
Ich häng grad so zwischen den Fronten bie Darksiders 2. Ich hab es seit Release und auch Böcke darauf. Ich kann mich aber nicht dazu aufrappeln es zu starten. 
What is wrong with me?


----------



## Konov (15. April 2013)

Grad mal War Thunder runtergeladen...

Ist noch in der Open Beta, soll ne Mischung aus World of Tanks, World of Warplanes und World of Battleships werden
Also Flugzeuge fliegen, Panzer fahren und Schiffe herumgurken. Zeitlich angesiedelt 1. WK bis anfang 50er. Also primär 2. WK

Bin gespannt was es hergibt. Bislang gibts aber wohl nur Flugzeuge zum testen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. April 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Grad mal War Thunder runtergeladen...
> 
> Ist noch in der Open Beta, soll ne Mischung aus World of Tanks, World of Warplanes und World of Battleships werden
> Also Flugzeuge fliegen, Panzer fahren und Schiffe herumgurken. Zeitlich angesiedelt 1. WK bis anfang 50er. Also primär 2. WK
> ...



Soll grafisch wohl für ein F2P Titel wirklich Bombe sein. Werde es wohl auch mal antesten, nur mit Tastatur isses eher meh.


----------



## Konov (15. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Soll grafisch wohl für ein F2P Titel wirklich Bombe sein. Werde es wohl auch mal antesten, nur mit Tastatur isses eher meh.



Hab vorhin mal nen Stündchen in diversen Amerikanischen Fliegern verbracht. War ganz lustig. Vorallem das Fluggefühl mit Cockpit Sicht wirkt ziemlich realistisch, steuert sich aber nicht schwerer als ein battlefield 1942 Flieger damals...

Cool auch dass man nicht zwingend gegnerische Flieger jagen muss, wenn die sich alle etwas besser anstellen als man selbst, konzentriert man sich auf Bodenziele... Flak, Artillerie und was da noch so rumsteht.
Grafik ist ziemlich schick, vorallem die Landschaften aus 2km Höhe...

läuft auf meinem 2010er Rechner in hohen Einstellungen ohne Ruckeln (1920x1080, GTX460, X4 Prozi, 8GB Ram)

Bei WoT ruckelt es da schon eher mal, und das wo die Engine älter ist. Ist im vergleich wohl einfach unsauber programmiert
Mir fehlen halt noch spielbare Fahrzeuge.... weil nur Flugzeuge ist halt dann doch etwas mau. Aber soll ja kommen ^^


----------



## Davatar (26. April 2013)

Brütal Legend:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es rockt wirklich


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Brütal Legend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2013)

Ich geh grad durch meinen Desura-Account durch: Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo viel Schrott und dann mal wieder so geniale Sachen dabei. Für 28 Spiele steht noch die Entscheidung aus ob Top oder Flopp.


----------



## Davatar (26. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> fixed


Danke Dir  Habe schon ne Anfrage gemacht, ob sie nicht bitteschön Wikipedia whitelisten können


----------



## Aun (26. April 2013)

Real Life


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Real Life



geile grafik
geiler sound
openworld

aber 

kein savegame system 
teilweise mangelndes gameplay ^^


----------



## Konov (26. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> geile grafik
> geiler sound
> openworld
> 
> ...



Ich komm nicht auf das höchste Level


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2013)

besonders hat rl das schlimmste dlc und micro payment system


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. April 2013)

Fortsetzung von der Zombieinsel
Macht gut Laune, nur der Umfang hat mich im Hinblick auf den ersten Teil etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## Fremder123 (29. April 2013)

Plants vs. Zombies (Android)

Nach der vereinfachten WoW-Variante wurde es langsam mal Zeit fürs Original. 0,89€ und dafür jede Menge Spielspaß.^^


----------



## Veshrae (29. April 2013)

Tomb Raider

Storyline durch, nur noch Artefakte und Secrets sammeln.


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2013)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Tomb Raider
> 
> Storyline durch, nur noch Artefakte und Secrets sammeln.



Würde ich auch gern beenden, aber mich hat die Steamcloud ca. 3-4 Spielstunden zurückgesetzt -.-
Jetzt sind erstmal andere Sachen dran. Das aktuelle kann ich nicht erwähnen - ist zwar bei Steam erhältlich aber trotzdem noch indiziert .. "Come get some" 

Ansonsten StarCraft 2 und aus Langeweile mal wieder GTAIV


----------



## Wynn (29. April 2013)

Swtor - Soldaten Story


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. April 2013)

WoW Petbattle.


----------



## Thoor (29. April 2013)

Bis gestern noch Risen 2 und Sleeping Dogs, aus aktuellem Anlass jetzt Bioshock 1 und 2


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2013)

DayZ Breaking Point und Neverwinter


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

Age of Empires 2 HD und zurzeit mal wieder Jedi Academy.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Mai 2013)

Terranigma für SNES,
Fire Emblem für 3ds.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (5. Mai 2013)

Zen-Pinball auf der PS3
das Einzige, was mir bei dem Spiel fehlt, ist die Möglichkeit es über Tastatur (wie "damals" auf´m Amiga) zu spielen, also SHIFT-Tasten=Flipper


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)

Smite


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Smite



Werde ich mir auch mal wieder anschauen. Bin nicht richtig reingekommen, weil ich mich nicht lange genug damit befasst habe. Scheint mir aber spannender als LoL zu sein.


----------



## DexDrive (5. Mai 2013)

Hätte jemand ne idee was ich zocken kann?
Hab mir am freitag Defiance zugelegt und schon jetzt hat sich ernüchterung breitgemacht.
Würd gern irgendwas spielen wo ich mit anderen zusammen zocken kann und wenn möglich auf der XBox.
Ich mein jetzt allerdings nicht sowas wie battlefield sondern eher in richtung mmo hin.

Mfg


----------



## Legendary (5. Mai 2013)

Gibts meines Wissens nach nichts auf der Box. 

Man kann allgemein nur recht wenig Sachen zu 2. auf der Box spielen, das meiste geht nur online. Bin da auch ein wenig am Kämpfen mit meinem Spezl, wir spielen zwar überwiegend Black Ops 2 im Splitscreen gegeneinander aber ab und zu bräuchten wir auch mal was anderes.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)

Castle Crashers! 

Oder Terraria. Ich muss als oller Europäer noch bis zum 15ten warten. Will's net für die Box weil FU M$.


----------



## Legendary (5. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Castle Crashers!
> 
> Oder Terraria. Ich muss als oller Europäer noch bis zum 15ten warten. Will's net für die Box weil FU M$.



Das sind beides keine MMOs Schrotti.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das sind beides keine MMOs Schrotti.



Unwichtige Details


----------



## DexDrive (5. Mai 2013)

Ne ich meinte ja Online also irgend ein mmo online für die Xbox gibts da so was?


----------



## Legendary (5. Mai 2013)

Bezweifel ich stark. Ein MMO mit Controller spielen wäre ja bei Boss Encountern ziemlich lustig.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Bezweifel ich stark. Ein MMO mit Controller spielen wäre ja bei Boss Encountern ziemlich lustig.



Phantasy Star Online und Monster Hunter


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. Mai 2013)

jupp früher auf der alten xbox gab es Phantasy Star online aber das neue kommt wohl ehe pc und ps vita, 
aber im endeffekt gibts es nur FF XI das online ging sonst keins bis jetzt.Sry


----------



## iShock (5. Mai 2013)

gibt dann noch dark souls - ist zwar auch kein MMO aber bietet zumindest Coop und PvP und spaß machts auch ne ganze weile ^^


----------



## Xidish (5. Mai 2013)

Fifa 13 (Karriere-Modus - Austria & Bundesliga & WM 2014 durch)

Endlich wieder ein Spiel, welches mich dank der KI - und Kommentatoren-Programmierung sehr oft zum lachen bringt.   
*Um das umzubiegen, mußt Du schon ein Meisterbieger sein."


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2013)

Immer noch world of tanks ^^
nachdem ich nun in die ami-jagdpanzer schiene erfolgreich eingestiegen bin, farme ich meinen russischen KV1 weiter hoch zur kampfmaschine


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (9. Mai 2013)

Neben Guild Wars 2 versumpf ich zur Zeit regelmäßig in Star Conflict. Ist sowas wie World of Tanks im All mit Raumschiffen. Macht schon ziemlich Spaß und ist dazu auch noch F2P. Für zwischendurch echt genial, braucht aber unbedingt mehr Karten. *g* Aber hey, ist ja noch Beta. ^^


----------



## Xidish (10. Mai 2013)

Fifa 13 (Karrieremodus) + Risen


----------



## FoKzT (10. Mai 2013)

Happy wheels


----------



## Davatar (22. Mai 2013)

Book of the unwritten Tales:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dachte zuerst "bäh 3D", aber das stört nur wenig und ist recht lustig gemacht. Kann ich weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Tikume (22. Mai 2013)

Call of Juarez Gunslinger

Ich bin eigentlich ein totaler Shooter-Verächter, aber das Ding hat seinen Reiz.


----------



## Sin (22. Mai 2013)

Mir ist so übelst Langweilig, spiele gerade aus Langeweile SWTOR nen Schmuggler....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Call of Juarez Gunslinger
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich ein totaler Shooter-Verächter, aber das Ding hat seinen Reiz.



Werde es mir wohl auch mal angucken, solange es besser ist als der Vorgänger...


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2013)

So, gerade Limbo fertig gespielt. Ich bin soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo kurz davor, die 50%-Marke meiner Steamliste zu knacken. Und dann kommen 211 weitere Titel, wenn ich nix neues zuleg.


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2013)

atm bo2. das bischen, was von der story über ist gefällt mir. eigtl cooler shooter


----------



## DexDrive (22. Mai 2013)

Das gute ALTE NfS Most Wanted


----------



## Xidish (22. Mai 2013)

Risen .... lange nicht mehr so oft gestorben ... 
Fifa 13 ... könnt' mich dank der KI wegschmeißen ...  ...


----------



## Tikume (23. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Werde es mir wohl auch mal angucken, solange es besser ist als der Vorgänger...



Ich glaube das wäre auch schwer zu unterbieten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2rpadyKNLxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (27. Mai 2013)

Nachdem ich "The book of the unwritten tales" durchgespielt hab (super lustiges Spiel übrigens), spiel ich jetzt: _The Book of Unwritten Tales: Die Vieh Chroniken_ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nachdem ich "The book of the unwritten tales" durchgespielt hab



Wie lange hat's gedauert?

Ich geh grade an Sequence an. Leider gibt es so eine Art "Zwangscarfting" für die Drops braucht, die nur zufällig erscheinen. Was für ein nerviger Zeitfresser.


----------



## myadictivo (27. Mai 2013)

mit oder ohne komplettlösung (book of unwritten tales ?)
ich hatte es mir relativ zeitnah zum release gekauft, bin aber dann irgendwann schwer verzweifelt. ich hab wohl nicht mehr die geduld wie damals vor 20 jahren, als es noch kein internet gab und man in adventures die arschkarte gezogen hatte, wenn man nicht weitergekommen ist 

aktuell am zockeln :

Diablo3 :
- demonhunter leveln, wobei ich den farmspeed vom barbar vermisse

Gunslinger :
im steam-preorder gekauft, aber noch keine zeit gefunden reinzuspielen. werd ich wohl heute angehen


----------



## Giggelidu (27. Mai 2013)

Sacred 2 Gold! Ancaria lockt mich alle Monate wieder... ^^


----------



## Davatar (27. Mai 2013)

Zum durchspielen waren das jetzt insgesamt etwa 3 Abende à 3 Stunden und nen Sonntag Abend à 5 Stunden, aber ich musste 2 mal schummel, weil ich echt nicht mehr weiter kam. Dabei würd ich mich selbst aber eigentlich als Adventure-Profi bezeichnen. Das Problem ist halt, dass wenn Du dreihundert tausend Mal mit der Maus nen Kreis um den gleichen Stein rum machst und dabei nie über den Stein fährst, hast dann irgendwann das Gefühl, Du hättest überall alles probiert ^^

Edit: Aber das Spiel ist absolut witzig. Jeder zweite Satz ist ne Anspielung auf ein anderes Game. Am besten gefällt mir der Paladin, da ham sie jedes WoW-Pala-Clishee aufgegriffen, das je existiert hat ^^


----------



## Legendary (27. Mai 2013)

Durchgespielt:

Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon
Hell Yeah

Grad dabei:

FEZ


Alles top Spiele!


----------



## Paradoxic (27. Mai 2013)

*Dust: An Elysian Tail*, ein fantastisches Spiel und unglaublich, dass es von nur einer Person entwickelt wurde (sowohl Programmierung als auch Design/Zeichnungen) und wie immer* World of Tanks* und *War Thunder* natürlich


----------



## Combust90 (27. Mai 2013)

Hmm 

WoW
Rift
Diablo 3
Borderlands 2
Touhou 13.5
Touhou 14 Demo

Immer im wechsel, je nachdem, wo ich gerade Lust drauf habe.


----------



## Davatar (14. Juni 2013)

Nachdem ich mit den Vieh Chroniken durch bin (auch sehr empfehlenswert übrigens), hab ich mir auf Steam mal Unepic zugelegt. Ist ein recht lustiges Spiel. Im Grunde genommen spielt man nen Typen, der keinen Plan hat, was Pen & Paper wirklich bedeutet und sich dann immer allen Game-Klischees bedient. Die "Zwischensequenzen" sollte man wirklich lesen, erst die machen das Spiel wirklich witzig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mit den Vieh Chroniken durch bin (auch sehr empfehlenswert übrigens), hab ich mir auf Steam mal Unepic zugelegt. Ist ein recht lustiges Spiel. Im Grunde genommen spielt man nen Typen, der keinen Plan hat, was Pen & Paper wirklich bedeutet und sich dann immer allen Game-Klischees bedient. Die "Zwischensequenzen" sollte man wirklich lesen, erst die machen das Spiel wirklich witzig:



Unepic ist für mich ein ziemlich gutes Beispiel dafür, wie schrecklich Greenlight ist. Das Spiel ist fast ein Jahr lang in dem "System" festgehangen. Ich hab´s mir damals auf Desura geholt, als es rauskam. Ich glaub, es ist vom nem Spanier entwickelt worden.


----------



## Davatar (14. Juni 2013)

Das gibts schon so lange? :O
Ok, jedenfalls kann man das mittlerweile auf ca 15 Sprachen umstellen, da war der Spanier fleissig.


----------



## Xidish (14. Juni 2013)

Drakensang (Singleplayer Variante)


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juni 2013)

Hab´s extran nomma nachgeschlagen: Es ist am 30 September 2011 erschienen.


----------



## Davatar (14. Juni 2013)

Naja immerhin kann man sagen, dass ich ohne Greenlight das Spiel vermutlich nie gesehn hätte.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juni 2013)

Ohne Greenlight hättest du das Spiel schon 1 Jahr früher gesehen


----------



## Davatar (14. Juni 2013)

Ne, woher denn? Dann wärs ja bei Steam nie angezeigt worden und bis jetzt bin ich auch sonst nirgends drüber gestolpert...


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ne, woher denn? Dann wärs ja bei Steam nie angezeigt worden und bis jetzt bin ich auch sonst nirgends drüber gestolpert...



Dann hätte Valve es direkt reingestellt.


----------



## Davatar (14. Juni 2013)

Ah so meinst Du das, jo das hat was.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juni 2013)

Prototype 2. :]


----------



## Zacksqout (14. Juni 2013)

Vor kurzem Cathrene durchgezockt. Jetzt denk ich ständig ans Blöcke verschieben


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Juni 2013)

Ich habe neulich mit Dota 2 angefangen.
Das ist für anfänger gar nicht so einfach vorallem wenn die sortierregister nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2013)

HotS Kampagne durch, geiles Ding! Blizzard hat es einfach drauf. Nun bissl im MP rumgimpen.


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2013)

Sobald ich daheim bin: A Link to the Past


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sobald ich daheim bin: A Link to the Past


Und wegen solchen Sachen ist unser CM viel besser als andere! 

Für mich heißt es gleich wieder: MEDIC!


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ovRUpWgM6R0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



von der pcgames vom letzten monat

solider shooter in einem dystopie universum - story war okay hatte paar längen teilweise aber okay 

jetzt gehts mit 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3o6s0r_5SgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



weiter


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2013)

genialer Lego-Trailer (z.B. Rumpf getrennt - Beine treten dennoch zu)

Von Lego selber habe ich noch Lego-Schach, mit sehr witzigen Sequenzen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UxQWbeZv200

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



btt

Bin immer noch bei Drakensang - jetzt irgendwo im Moor und in Grüften.


----------



## Dominau (22. Juni 2013)

Shadow of the Colossus auf der PS3


----------



## Tilbie (22. Juni 2013)

Hauptsächlich DOTA 2 aber hin und wieder auch mal ne Runde LoL.


----------



## tanztante (23. Juni 2013)

gw2 und skyrim


----------



## Ogil (24. Juni 2013)

Das Wochenende war so ein Konsolen-Gaming-Wochenende an dem man den ganzen Tag nicht vom Sofa kam, waehrend sich draussen Wind und Regen abwechselten. Gespielt wurde:

Dragons Dogma: Dark Arisen. Einfach ein tolles Spiel. Die Story reisst einen nicht vom Hocker - dafuer aber die offene Welt mit viel zu entdecken, garstigen Monstern mit sowas wie "Bossmechaniken" und einem actionreichen Kampfsystem.

State of Decay. Unglaublich haessliche, unglaublich hakelige Engine die einen wuenschen laesst, dass es einen Nachfolger geben wird, der zum Vollpreistitel mutiert und dann auch wie einer ausschaut und im Idealfall einen Mehrspieler-Modus enthaelt. Denn das Spiel selbst ist nicht ohne Grund so erfolgreich und fuer mich deutlich spannender als jedes DayZ, WarZ und wie sie alle hiessen.


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2013)

Konnte mich dieses Wochenende doch noch dazu durchringen, wiedermal ne Runde Skyrim zu spielen (bzw endlich mal die Hauptquest fertig zu machen). Jetzt hab ich alles in Skyrim durch. Das Spiel ist ok, kommt aber meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht an Oblivion ran. Dann dacht ich mir, spielst wiedermal Morrowind, das war ja DAS über-imba-Spiel. Also Morrowind installiert, Char erstellt, runter vom Schiff, erste paar Quests gemacht, auf nach Bravil, Magiergilde, Kriegergilde, Haupt-Quest, Sidequests und 3 Stunden später stell ich fest, dass ich das Spiel mittlerweile totlangweilig finde -.-
Unglaublich, früher fand ich, dass das zu den besten Spielen aller Zeiten gehört, aber heute find ich das irgendwie nicht mehr...


----------



## Zacksqout (1. Juli 2013)

Kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen warum man Oblivion besser finden sollte als Skyrim. Die statische Welt und die immergleichen Dungeons sind doch ein Grauß. Und die Story? Naja, da bekleckern sich beide nicht gerade mit Ruhm. Sidequests sind Qualitätsmäßig mindestens auf gleicher höhe, wobei ich hier Skyrim auch den Vorsprung geben würde und beim Kampfsystem sowieso.

Und was ich noch weniger verstehen kann ist, wie man Morrowind als "totallangweilig" bezeichnen kann. Das Spiel ist immernoch besser als Skyrim und Oblivion zusammen. In Sachen Itemvielfallt, Charackterentwicklung, Storyt, Atmosphäre und Abenteuergefühl(nicht zuletzt wegen dem fehlenden Pfeil zur Quest auf der Minimap, da musste man noch schön die Wegbeschreibungen in Questtexten lesen) ist Morrowind ungeschlagen. Hatte vor kurzem für 2 Wochen kein Internet un hab nochmal Morrowind durchgezockt..für mich immernoch das beste TES weil es einfach viel mehr tiefe bietet als die anderen TES Teile mit ihren Zugeständnissen an den Casual. Klar, technisch veraltet aber wer deswegen das Spiel kritisiert ist mir ehh zu oberflächlich und für Diskussionen unwürdig 

Ich hätte echt gern ne Begründung, warum man von den 3 TES Teilen Oblivion am besten findet, das ist für mich durch und durch unverständlich 
(Btw. aber im großen und ganzen find ich alle Teile dann doch sehr sehr gut)


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juli 2013)

Ich find Morrorwind und Oblivion sche*ße. Skyrim hab ich mir mal gekauft (immer diese Sonderangebote), allerdings noch net installiert und gespielt. Mal schauen, ob mir das besser gefällt.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. Juli 2013)

GW2, SWTOR und wenn ich noch Zeit finde dann etwas Rift


----------



## Felix^^ (1. Juli 2013)

DayZ, alles andere ist kacke.


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2013)

Und warum soll Skyrim wesentlich dynamischer sein? Wegen dem Bürgerkrieg? Vom Bürgerkrieg abgesehn ists genau gleich "statisch". Ausserdem sind die Dungeons in Skyrim auch nicht besonders interessant. In Skyrim hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, permanent in irgendwelchen Höhlen rumzulaufen. In Oblivion hingegen spielt sich ne Menge in den Städten ab, das fehlt mir in Skyrim sehr. Bei den Sidequests ists meiner Meinung nach wie folgt (das genannte Spiel brilliert im direkten Vergleich):
- Magiergilde: Oblivion
- Kriegergilde: Oblivion
- Diebesgilde: Oblivion
- Dunkle Bruderschaft: Definitiv Oblivion
- Vampire: Fand ich ich in beiden Spielen eher flach
- Werwölfe: Skyrim
- Daedra und Kulte: Definitiv Oblivion - Die paar Statuen-Quests in Skyrim sind lächerlich im Vergleich zu den lustigen und Skurilen Daedra-Quests in Oblivion

Ausserdem ist die Hauptquest in Oblivion wesentlich abwechslungsreicher als die in Skyrim (okok, Portalhopping nicht, aber vorher/nachher schon). In Skyrim ist die Hauptquest in etwa so: Ersten Drachen killen, Drachenschreie lernen, Waffenstillstand aushandeln, Endgegner killen. Abgesehn vom Waffenstillstand (der recht gut gelungen ist), ist man eigentlich nur auf Drachenjagd. Sonderlich abwechslungsreich ist das nicht.

Und das Kampfsystem find ich in Oblivion um Längen besser als in Skyrim. Alleine schon, dass es ein Perk-Cap in Skyrim gibt, ist völlig lächerlich.

Ich sag nicht, dass Oblivion perfekt ist, ne, das Spiel hat auch ne Menge Macken, aber es ist wesentlich abwechslungsreicher als die Schnee und Drachen-Geschichte Skyrim. Vor allem ist das Spiel auch wesentlich lustiger zu spielen. In Skyrim sind die meisten Quests (mit ein paar Ausnahmen) toternst ohne jegliche Selbstironie oder Witz dahinter. In Oblivion sieht das ganz anders aus.


Und dass Morrowind totlangweilig ist, wollt ich eigentlich nicht sagen, es kommt mir nur so vor. Die Questreihen sind recht unspektakulär und alles ausserhalb der Gilden sind einfach nur zusammenhangslose Quests. Ausserdem "finde XY im Südosten", wenns in tatsächlich im Nordwesten ist, ist da ja auch noch sone Sache...Was in Morrowind top ist, ist, dass man munter fröhlich verzaubern kann wie man will und dabei die lustigsten Sets zusammenbauen kann. Das fehlt mir sowohl in Oblivion, als auch in Skyrim. Dort sind Verzauberungen vergleichsweise "schlecht" (also nur im Direktvergleich). Was mir aber in Morrowind abartig auf den Geist geht (und das war auch schon so, als ich das Spiel zum ersten Mal spielte und hellauf begeistert davon war): Sobald man mit der Hauptquest weit genug ist, wird man andauernd von jeder Seite als Nerevarine angebetet. Das nervt echt extrem. Ich glaub ich wär ein schlechter Popstar ^^
Vielleicht hatte ich Morrowind auch einfach wesentlich romantischer in Erinnerung als es ist, weil ichs schon so lange nicht mehr gespielt hab.


----------



## Xidish (1. Juli 2013)

Wenn einem die Spiele zu schnell langweilig werden, gibt ja noch die viele Mods/Plugins.
Und was da so alles gemoddet wird, ist teilweise echt genial.
Ich habe Morrowind zuletzt mit über 200 Plugins gespielt (Replacer, Erweiterungen (Kontinente, NPCs, Kreaturen neue Quests/Gilden) und und und). ++ 

Genauso schaut es jetzt bei mir in Oblivion aus.
Zuletzte habe ich es zu Release gespielt - allerdings nicht lange.
Oblivion hatte imo längst nicht die Atmosphäre, die tiefgründige Geschichte und die Langzeitmotivation, wie Oblivion.

Allerdings habe ich nun wieder ü100 Plugins/Mods installiert, die viel versprechen.
Und wenn ich es dieses Mal durch habe, werde ich mich Total Conversionen zuwenden, 
die Oblivion komplett anders erscheinen lassen und welche fast gar nix mehr mit Oblivion selbst zu tun haben.

Wenn ganz Tamriel in TES Online geschaffen wird - wird es um ein vielfaches von dem ganzen WoW.
Es könnte über einen langen Zeitraum enormen Content als AddOns geben, wenn pro AddOn eine Provinz released wird.
Und auch storymäßig wird es ein gigantisches Werk (hoffe ich mal).


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Konnte mich dieses Wochenende doch noch dazu durchringen, wiedermal ne Runde Skyrim zu spielen (bzw endlich mal die Hauptquest fertig zu machen). Jetzt hab ich alles in Skyrim durch.




Man kann... man kann Skyrim durchspielen? Ich hab nun über 100 Stunden mit dem Game verbracht und bin nicht fertig. 

@ Topic: das Übliche. Anno 2070, Guild Wars 2 und Far Cry 3. Ansonsten wird heißhungrig auf den Steam Summersale gewartet.


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Oblivion hatte imo längst nicht die Atmosphäre, die tiefgründige Geschichte und die Langzeitmotivation, wie Oblivion.


Bitte eines der beiden Oblivions ersetzen 



Saji schrieb:


> Man kann... man kann Skyrim durchspielen? Ich hab nun über 100 Stunden mit dem Game verbracht und bin nicht fertig.


Es gab auch schon Leute die behaupteten, man könne Baldurs Gate nicht komplett durchspielen oder Morrowind. Hab ich alles gemacht ^^


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2013)

Fand skyrim einfach zu unmotivierend nach ner gewissen Zeit.
WObei ich jetzt fast wieder Bock hätte, aber nur weil ichs Monatelang nich mehr gezockt hab.

Am Anfang wars geil, dann gabs immer dieselben Dungeons, irgendwelche Details die genervt haben und die Luft war nach 3-4 Wochen raus bei mir.

Vielleicht schau ich nochmal rein. Aber glaub ich hätt nichmal Lust die installation abzuwarten


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2013)

Deus ex 3 the Missing link durch

machte seinen namen aller ehre erklärte zum bsp über die herkunft vom bossendgegner im spiel - leider diverse achivments verbuggt und wurden mit nicht angerechnet 

in ca 4 stunden durchgespielt 

morgen fang ich hiermit an ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dofacvjRkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juli 2013)

League of Flamers


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2013)

Blood Dragon war einfach awesome besonders das ende mit dem hier 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte ich Morrowind auch einfach wesentlich romantischer in Erinnerung als es ist, weil ichs schon so lange nicht mehr gespielt hab.



Ich finde Morrowind ist ein Spiel das einfach unheimlich schlecht altert. Früher hat man sich mit den Schwierigkeiten einfach arrangiert. Fehlschlagende Zauber, für jeden Furz den man tätigt braucht man Ausdauer, insgesamt eine hohe Anzahl an Bugs und ein unheimlich bestrafendes Spielsystem (wenn ich nur an die Quest denke, wo man ins Seuchenzentrum muss...hab ich mir meinen ersten Spielstand mit zerschossen ). In Skyrim wird es dem Spieler in vielen Hinsichten einfacher gemacht. Attribute und Fertigkeiten wurden radikal gekürzt, es gibt ein Schnellreisesystem, Zauber und Angriffe klappen immer, ob man nun Ausdauer und ausreichend Fertigkeit hat oder nicht usw. Da ist man es nicht mehr gewöhnt erstmal 5 Stunden spielen zu müssen bevor man überhaupt etwas trifft. Hinzu kommt das erst zigtausend Mods installiert werden müssen, um der Grafikmatsche noch was abzugewinnen.
Würden sie ein Remake mit aufpolierter Grafik machen und ein paar Bugs ausmerzen, würde ich mich wieder draufstürzen, denn meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach können weder Skyrim noch Oblivion im Hinblick auf die Tiefe der Spielwelt mit Morrowind mithalten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juli 2013)

Crysis 2 :>


----------



## Razarion (12. Juli 2013)

Final Fantasy VII, da nun endlich wieder erhältlich für PC


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juli 2013)

Ich werd wohl nimmer fertig mit Borderlands 2


----------



## Wynn (12. Juli 2013)

mit seasonpass eh nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Dexo (13. Juli 2013)

ObsCure. Ist bis jetzt ein schwers Horro spiel mit Slasher Elemente. Oder Survivl-Horro. Ich mag es jetzt schon bin aber noch nicht sehr weit.


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> ObsCure. Ist bis jetzt ein schwers Horro spiel mit Slasher Elemente. Oder Survivl-Horro. Ich mag es jetzt schon bin aber noch nicht sehr weit.



Ich habe das früher immer mit einem Kumpel gespielt. Zu zweit ist das extrem witzig. Alleine würde ich das nie spielen, dazu ist es viel zu mies, aber im Multiplayer fetzt es wirklich. 

Falls du Teil 2 spielst, nimm unbedingt Sharon, die geht gut ab.

@Topic:

1. Skyrim
2. Tomb Raider 
3. The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (3DS-Version)
4. The Walking Dead: 400 Days
5. Atelier Totori (jaja, kitschig und süß, aber dafür voll mit hüpfenden Brüsten und pikanten Andeutungen <3)
6. Final Fantasy 13

Wenn ich damit fertig bin, wird endlich The Last of Us ausgepackt.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xrBPjMDE2vQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



herlich trashig und geiler soundtrack


----------



## Hutzifutzi (13. Juli 2013)

EVE online

Ryzom

WoW


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2013)

musste brutal legend abbrechen kurz vorm ende - bei der eskort mission ist immer grundlos mein ziel das ich beschützen sollte gestorben und nachten den 10ten versuch aufgegeben und rest als lets play videoszenen angeschaut

Für das spiel zählte die coole story, die darsteller, der soundtrack

gegen das spiel zählte der komische strategie modus und die escortmissionen und paar bugs

naja damals im double finde bundle gekauft für 4 euro samt soundtrack also kein grosser verlust ^^


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=twjNaXJvZfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



vom summer sale 

story und emotionen sehr gut kannte nur die ersten 3 tomb raider teile  seitdem nicht mehr gespielt
open world und rätsel gut

was mich sehr nervte waren die quicktime events und das man beim springen so oft gestoben ist wenn man 1 cm daneben gelandet ist ^^

jetzt kommt erstmal 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZAvtDnECrH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



diesmal auf seite der mensch


----------



## harry234 (21. Juli 2013)

beim Summer sale habe ich auch zugeschlagen. Far Cry 3, Hitman und Witcher 2 für je 10 €. Die Games spiele ich abwechselnd. Witcher 2 ist aber irgendwie komisch. Geht das noch jemandem so. Finde die Steuerung unpräzise.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Juli 2013)

Hab mir Just Cause 2, Half Life 2 + Episode 1 u. 2, Torchlight 2, Deus Ex + Missing Link und Sleeping Dogs gegönnt.
Jetzt hab ich erstmal was zu tun.


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Sleeping Dogs



huehuehue, bwahahaaha, muahahaha, lulz, trololol,  ,  . omg bitte nicht ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Juli 2013)

Und was ist daran so erheiternd, dass man sich benehmen muss als hätte man seine Pillen nicht geschluckt?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Juli 2013)

Versteh ich auch nicht, ich liebe es, allerdings auf der Brüllbox, auf dem Pc soll es Faxen machen hab ich gehört.


----------



## Wynn (21. Juli 2013)

Deutsche Version hat keinen patchsupport, keinen dlc support und ist geschnitten


----------



## Saji (21. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Deutsche Version hat keinen patchsupport, keinen dlc support und ist geschnitten



Oha... na dann kann ich Auns "Reaktion" verstehen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Deutsche Version hat keinen patchsupport, keinen dlc support und ist geschnitten



Ich kann die Gegner also nicht in einen Ventilator stopfen?...jetzt bereue ich meinen Kauf natürlich.
Und nach 4 Stunden Spielzeit hab ich zumindest keine Faxen beobachten können. Wenn jetzt i-wo noch Gamebreakerbugs lauern, wär das natürlich ärgerlich, aber was ich bis jetzt herausgelesen habe, scheint das einzige wirkliche Problem das Ruckeln zu sein.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Juli 2013)

stimmt nicht ganz. Über die uk steam seite kann man sich glaube ich dlc laden. Zumindest habe ich mir das kostenlose hd dlc geladen


----------



## Wynn (21. Juli 2013)

dann versuch mal einen dlc zu starten 

weil manche dlc brauchen einen bestimmten patch den steam nicht runterlädt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2013)

Bei Sleeping Dogs isses mit der Cut Version doch genau so wie bei Saints Row III damals, dass man keine Passanten massakrieren kann...

wen sowas stört, sollte sich wohl mal Hilfe suchen


----------



## Saji (21. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bei Sleeping Dogs isses mit der Cut Version doch genau so wie bei Saints Row III damals, dass man keine Passanten massakrieren kann...
> 
> wen sowas stört, sollte sich wohl mal Hilfe suchen



Schönes Halbwissen. *g* Kann man sehr wohl, man kann sie nur nicht als lebendiges Schutzschild verwenden und die Polizei ist einem sofort auf den Versen wenn man einen Passanten angreift. Das ist eigentlich nicht nur "irgendwas geschnitten", sondern schon irgendwo eine signifikante Änderung am Gameplay. Nichtsdestotrotz macht das Game auch als dt. cut Version unheimlich viel Spaß. 

Edit: Achja, der "Horden"-Modus wurde in der dt. cut Version auch entfernt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Juli 2013)

Also laut Schnittberichte ist es nur insofern geschnitten, als dass diese überbrutalen finisher rausgenommen worden sind. Passanten sind tötbar und Blut ist in vollem Umfang vorhanden. Stört mich also für 6€ nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2013)

War mir klar Saji, den Horden Modus habe ich allerdings auch total vergessen  Nur Frage ich mich, ob der wirklich so toll ist.

Aber du hast es schon gesagt, das Game an sich ist genial und der Nachfolger wird es hoffentlich auch 

BTT:

Ich zocke momentan nur Cube World. Ich hoffe, dass die beiden Entwickler mal ein wenig was an Updates bringen, da sie aber zu 2. sind soweit ich weiß, sehe ich das nicht sooo eng.


----------



## Saji (21. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber du hast es schon gesagt, das Game an sich ist genial und der Nachfolger wird es hoffentlich auch



Der Nachfolger wird sicher genial. *g* Und kommt ungeschnitten, die USK lernt wohl doch noch dazu.

Achso, was spiel ich denn zur Zeit: GW2, Orcs must die! 2 und Mirror's Edge (auch wenn mich da die Steuerung gerne ärgert).


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Juli 2013)

Chivalryyyy, nach der Eingewöhnungszeit macht es immer mehr Spaß!


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2013)

Planetside 2... wenn man erstmal reinkommt ist es ganz spassig

Battlefield 3 für 10 Euro bekommen, das nehm ich mir dann später vor

außerdem natürlich World of Tanks, das seinen Reiz scheinbar nie verliert

selten nochmal ne Runde GTA 4 Multiplayer


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Juli 2013)

Civilization 5


----------



## Fjord Games (26. Juli 2013)

Batman Arkham City seid them Steam Summer Sale

Und logischerweise die Alpha von Dusk of D.A.W.N.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2013)

BF3 Kampagne angefangen.... ziemlich episch... da hat sich doch der ärger mit origin gelohnt


----------



## Wynn (27. Juli 2013)

wie könnt ihr bei der brütend warmen hitze zocken ?

ist euch nicht viel zu warm für ?


----------



## Shmandric (27. Juli 2013)

Warm? im Keller? ist schon wieder Sommer? 

Ich habe kürzlich Harveys neue Augen durchgespielt, was mir ein paar Lacher beschert hat.
Im Moment (wenn es die Zeit zu lässt) spiele ich Gemini Rue! bisher absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## ZombieCat (27. Juli 2013)

Würde gerne weiter Dota 2 zocken aber Server sind abgeraucht :'(


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2013)

Ich zocke nur Abends momentan, aber morgen soll es ja kühler werden

atm zocke ich eig nur SC2, will bald wieder laddern...


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> wie könnt ihr bei der brütend warmen hitze zocken ?
> 
> ist euch nicht viel zu warm für ?



Für sport isses zu warm, aber zocken geht doch


----------



## odinxd (31. Juli 2013)

- Super Luigi U
- Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
- Super Mario 3D Land
- New Super Mario Bros. 2
- Die Sims 3

Überlege im Moment Skylanders Giants zu holen....


----------



## Merikur (31. Juli 2013)

Zurzeit zocke ich

SWTOR
SC2
und mal wieder rausgekramt Vampires Masquerade bloodlines


----------



## Shmandric (31. Juli 2013)

Neverwinter Online!


----------



## NanamiHanafubuki (1. August 2013)

ich spiele im Moment World of Warcraft ^^

(früher mal Kurz Runes of Magic, aber das war blöd xD)


----------



## Knallfix (1. August 2013)

Terraria ...
laut Steam schon 72 Stunden verbuddelt.
Und das für 2,50 im Steam Sale.
Best P/L ever.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2013)

I DID IT AGAIN WTF 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. August 2013)

Habe mir letzten montag auf steam die Skyrim Legendary edition gekauft.
für knapp 40 euro um dann gestern festzustellen, dass sie nur noch knapp 25 kostet.

wie dem auch sei das spiel ist der hammer. ich versuch mich gerade von meinen Vampir kräften zu trennen.
ist schon komisch das die leute durch meine Maske durchsehen können und mir dinge sagen wie: Eure Augen gefallen mir nicht. oder Eure Haut ist Schneeweiss, habt ihr angst vor der sonne? logisch isch bin gamer verdamt nochmal :-)


----------



## odinxd (5. August 2013)

odinxd schrieb:


> - Super Luigi U
> - Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
> - Super Mario 3D Land
> - New Super Mario Bros. 2
> ...



Das mit Skylanders hat sich erledigt, lieber doch nicht...

Dafür nun Mario Kart 7 noch dazu ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (5. August 2013)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Terraria ...
> laut Steam schon 72 Stunden verbuddelt.
> Und das für 2,50 im Steam Sale.
> Best P/L ever.



Terraria! \o/

Kann es sein, dass es sich bei deinem Avatar um Isaac handelt, nachdem die Bibel verwendet worden ist? (The Binding of Isaac)

- Ich warte immernoch auf einen Patch für Civ5.
- Bei Borderlands 2 scheint eine Challenge verbuggt zu sein. so dass ich sie nicht starten kann. -> Motivation ist sowas von gekillt...
- Super Meat Boy ist Super Meat Boy. Es erweckt in mir das Verlangen, alles perfekt zu machen. Ansonsten wäre es nichtmal halb so schwer.

-> Zur Zeit hab ich grad Spaß an Terraria auf der PS3 (hab Konsolenfassung und PC). Ansonsten bleibt nicht viel Zeit zum Zocken in der Freizteit weil gerade "The Internationals" sind. (Dota 2 WM)


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2013)

Assasins Creed 2 -> Brotherhood -> Assasins Creed 3

Ich bete das es irgendwann ein 2. Weltkrieg Assasins Creed geben wird


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bete das es irgendwann ein 2. Weltkrieg Assasins Creed geben wird



Warum war mir DAS bei DIR nur klar.


----------



## myxir21 (7. August 2013)

Ich muss dringend mein Englisch aufbessern.


Spielend lernt man immer am besten . Darum habe ich mir von GOG mal was uraltes gegönnt und spiele nun Cultures 1 auf Englisch.

Mag solche Spiele


Nebenbei noch Shogun 2, um für Rome zu trainieren^^


----------



## TROUBLEBYTES (9. August 2013)

Ich spiele aktuell Star Wars: The Old Republic. Erstmal habe ich mich für einen Jedi entschieden. Die Story samt ihren Entscheidungen zur Gute/Böse Macht-Gewinnung macht Spass, die Vollvertonung und die "Verpackung" von Standard-Quests in nette kleine Nebengeschichten tut ihr übriges um mich im Spiel zu halten.


----------



## Alrikus (19. August 2013)

BÄDELFIÄLT DRAI


----------



## bkeleanor (19. August 2013)

Alrikus schrieb:


> Battlefield 3



fixed

Skyrim -> endlich die Meisterzauber gelernt. Unendliche Macht!


----------



## Wynn (22. August 2013)

saints row 2 probiert 4 stunden gezockt dann waren savegames müll und spiel deinstalliert weil nur gta mässig war ohne den witz von teil 3

atm crysis 2 

hatte damals ja crysis und crysis warhead gezockt mir fehlen jetzt aber die 1 bis 2 jahre die zwischen teil 1 und teil 2 liegen

in teil 2 landest du einfach plötzlich in new yorck das von aliens angegriffen wird und von ner killersuche bedroht wird


----------



## Slayed (22. August 2013)

War Thunder 

Ein leichtes antippen das Gamepads und ich stürz ab, jawoll ja!


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. August 2013)

Chivalry !


----------



## Fusie (22. August 2013)

Defiance - aber im Moment den neuen Patch noch am laden... 12 bzw. bald 13 Jahre noch immer nur DSL-light.


----------



## Benerys (22. August 2013)

World of Warcraft, Guild Wars 2 und irgendwelche Piranha Bytes Titel zwischendurch..


----------



## Tikume (23. August 2013)

Saints Row IV.
Erster WTF Moment war bei der Flucht im Alien Raumschiff als plötzlich "Haddaway - What is love" als musikalische Begleitung lief.


----------



## Wynn (24. August 2013)

schau atm nur das lets play von sarazar aber wenn da erst dein wtf kam ^^


Spoiler



punkt 1 arabische terroisten mit massenvernichtungswaffen
punkt 2 aerosmith armagedon song und die atomrakete
punkt 3 die auswahl die man als präsident hat welthunger oder krebs kurierern
punkt 4 die 50er jahre traumsequenz mit den komischen gang 






weiter war das lets play noch nicht ^^


----------



## Yiraja (24. August 2013)

galaxy trek browsergame ,d3 und zwischendurch mal gw2


----------



## Legendary (24. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> schau atm nur das lets play von sarazar aber wenn da erst dein wtf kam ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Spiels halt selber mal. 

BTW: Habs schon zu 50% durch, flasht zu hart das Game!


----------



## Schrottinator (24. August 2013)

Ich amüsier mich immernoch mit den Superkräften und bin deswegen ganz am Anfang.


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2013)

Bei mir beschränkt es sich auch aktuell auf Mist machen und Sachen die mir über den Weg laufen erledigen.
Die Entführungs Gun ist geil


----------



## painschkes (24. August 2013)

_- Infinite Crisis_


----------



## Legendary (24. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich amüsier mich immernoch mit den Superkräften und bin deswegen ganz am Anfang.



Naja das mach ich auch...hab 2 Viertel komplett durch und ca. 5 Stunden lang nur Läden gehackt, Items gesucht, Leute gekillt weils einfach zu strange ist.


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZm2zlzEJb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SkoII (24. August 2013)

Ich zocke gerade Diablo 3, aber suche grade ein Spiel was ähnlich wie Dragons Dogma ist, aber für den PC, da ich keine Konsole habe. Weiß da jemand was ähnliches?


----------



## Wynn (24. August 2013)

tikume in saints row 4 ?


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2013)

Jip.


----------



## Camec (25. August 2013)

Ist in SWTOR noch was los? Hab mir überlegt nochma bisschen zu zocken neben GW2.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2013)

SC2 und D3, habe irgendwie überhaupt kein Interesse mehr neue Titel zu spielen. 

Warum weiß ich auch nicht. :/


----------



## Aun (25. August 2013)

me3 zum drölfzigstmillionenmal  und ich werd nicht müde


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2013)

Leider kaum Zeit zum zocken derzeit, aber am Wochenende hab ich insgesamt 4 Stunden in die folgenden drei Spiele investiert:
- Don't Starve (lustiges Spiel, tolles Survival-Feeling!)
- Omerta - City of Gangsters (Am Anfang recht interessant, flacht leider recht schnell ab)
- The Bureau: XCOM Declassified (Weiss noch nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Das XCOM-Setting gefällt mir recht gut, aber irgendwie nervts extrem, dass die gegnerische KI so intelligent ist, die KI der eignen Truppen hingegen völlig bescheuert. Irgendwie ists mehr Ego-Shooter als Taktik-Spiel, andererseits wenn plötzlich das ganze Team abnibbelt weil sie wiedermal hinter ner Stange Deckung gesucht haben, die nen 5 Millimeter Durchmesser hat, muss man dann doch wieder laden, weil man ohne Kanonenfutter nicht weiterkommt... Ausserdem sind 15 Schuss fürs Scharfschützengewehr einfach immer genau 5 Schuss zu wenig...)


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. August 2013)

Beste Runde bisher, das Spiel macht mir mit jedem Tag mehr Spaß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. August 2013)

was is das fürn spiel?


----------



## Schrottinator (28. August 2013)

Chivalry


----------



## Tikume (29. August 2013)

Ich mag diese Waffe.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_7dFbGrV4Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## odinxd (2. September 2013)

Habe mal wieder Wow für nen Monat aktiviert und es macht Tatsache wieder etwas Spass. Zudem kennen ich noch nix aus Pandaria.

Mal sehen wielange der Spass anhält


----------



## Legendary (2. September 2013)

Diablo 3 für Xbox360 ist nice.


----------



## Elander (2. September 2013)

Inzwischen die letzte Episode von The Walking Dead, Gears of War 1 zuende und immer mal wieder ne Funmap in Warcraft 3 oder Black Ops 2 auf der Xbox


----------



## ZAM (2. September 2013)

Saints Row IV (nur SP) und BO2 (nur MP)


----------



## ego1899 (16. September 2013)

GTA V


Es bleibt einfach wie eh und je, mit einem Grand Theft Auto kann man einfach nichts falsch machen, dass gewohnte Konzept greift einfach. Man macht im Prinzip alles wie vorher, nur größer, aber der Spielspaß will einfach nicht abnehmen. Man kann damit eigentlich gar nichts mehr falsch machen und es wird mit Sicherheit noch viele viele weitere Teile der Serie geben.

Ich habe jetzt seit Samstag Abend durchgesuchtet und habe einfach absolut nichts auszusetzen. Ohne jetzt viel zu Spoilern kann ich sagen das mir die (bis jetzt freigeschalteten) Spielfiguren sehr gut gefallen. Einer davon ein Gangster in "Rente" mit Familie, welche wundervoll alle möglichen Klischees bedient. Die Frau die einen mit dem Tennislehrer betrügt, der nichtsnutzige dicke Sohn, die rebellierende pubertierende Tochter...
Mal was anderes 

Die Nebencharaktere sind nach wie vor immer sehr schräg, der Humor bleibt sehr schwarz und derbe, eben genau das was man erwartet und das ist auch gut so.
Die Grafik ist top, die Spielwelt einfach unglaublich groß, wenn man bedenkt das das bisher zugängliche wohl noch lang noch nicht alles war.

Einfach zugreifen, kein Fehlkauf, aber das erwartet sicher auch niemand... ^^

Volle 5/5


Diablo 3, sowie andere Spiele müssen wohl erstmal ne ganze Weile warten...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (16. September 2013)

outlast...

keine ahnung ob es schon indiziert worden ist, wenn ja diesen post hier löschen. ist echt nix für herzleidende leute. die soundkulisse reisst einen von dem stuhl. demnächst fange ich dann mal wieder mit wow an. sw:tor ist nicht mehr dass wahre. wow seit ende von cata nicht mehr gespielt. die alten games holen einen doch meistens wieder zurück.


----------



## bkeleanor (16. September 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> GTA V



Sag mal willst du mich verarschen?
wie bitte schön willst du das spiel schon seit samstag haben?

Offizieller Release ist 17.9. und zwar world wide.


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2013)

Das Spiel gabs schon freitag/samstag als nicht lizensierte xbox360 version ^^

und diverse läden haben es schon am samstag verkauft als sie reinbekamen

http://www.pcgames.de/GTA-5-Grand-Theft-Auto-5-Xbox360-219969/News/GTA-5-Rockstar-untersucht-Verkaeufe-vor-Release-1088498/


----------



## bkeleanor (16. September 2013)

Alles schweine!


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2013)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> outlast...
> 
> keine ahnung ob es schon indiziert worden ist,



Wird eh nicht so schnell passieren, es gibt ja keine Retail-Version. ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. September 2013)

hab gta seit gestern, ganz cool soweit


----------



## bkeleanor (16. September 2013)

schon cool, mein shop haltet sich natürlich an die von rockstar aufgelegten richtlinien.
so habe ich wieder was für den worüber regt ihr euch auf thread.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (17. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wird eh nicht so schnell passieren, es gibt ja keine Retail-Version. ^^



stimmt natürlich auch wieder.... hatte diesmal nicht so drauf geachtet, weil wochende, arbeit... und so weiter.....


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (18. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wird eh nicht so schnell passieren, es gibt ja keine Retail-Version. ^^



das stimmt natürlich.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. September 2013)

Grand theft auto five

ohne gross zu spoilern kann ich jetzt schon guten gewissens sagen, dass sich rockstar selbst übertroffen hat.
Was ich machen wollte konnte ich machen, sie haben sogar noch eine schippe drauf gelegt und mich überrascht.

Bis jetzt ist GTA online noch nicht verfügbar...hoffe das kommt diese woche noch.
und die radio sender lassen bis jetzt auch einwenig zu wünschen überig.
wenn man bedenkt was für einen bombastischen soundtrack sie bei San Andreas hatten.



Spoiler



Ich habe gestern abend 3 versuche unternommen die militär basis zu stürmen. wobei der 1. versuch am erfolgreichsten war.
mit dem bison vollekanne reingestürmt und nach etwas fliegendem ausschau gehalten. habe denn den buzzard gesehen und schwer verletzt gestartet. mit der unglaublichen feuerpower von dem hubschrauber habe ich mich in sicherheit gewogen. Ich wurde eiskalt mit Raketen vom himmel geholt.
2. versuch...beim versuch in einen Kampfjet zu kommen erschossen.
3. versuch...auf dem weg zu rollfeld über eine mine oder was gefahren und explodiert.


----------



## Veshrae (23. September 2013)

Midnight Club 3 - bzw. alles was gerade in die Finger fällt und per Emulator am PC spielbar ist :/


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2013)

Xcom Enemy Unknown

spielt sich ganz cool


----------



## Alux (23. September 2013)

Last of Us *__*

@Cyrus, ich mag dein Avatar


----------



## orkman (24. September 2013)

nachdem ich jetzt am samstag gta 4 mal fertig bekommen habe , trotz 2-3 bugs die mich alle nerven und viele stunden gekostet haben um mehrere mission mehrmals zu spielen oder tipps tricks zum umgehen des/der buggs zu finden, habe ich nun torchlight 1 weiter gespielt und muss echt sagen dass es bei weitem nicht an d3 rankommt .... 0 geschichte ... viel zu einfach , ausser vllt 2-3 bosse die gegen ende des spiels kommen ... die auch keine echte herausforderung waren sondern wo ich wirklich mal hektisch pots saufen musste und mich ein bissl bewegen musste .... muss jetzt nur noch durch 1 gebiet und dann ist das spiel fertig ... und muss sagen dass ich echt ein bissl enttaeuscht bin , ich bin froh mit dem spiel ne kleinere firma unterstuetzt zu haben , aber wie gesagt .. ein echter konkurrent zu diablo ist es bei weitem nicht ... und den mut torchlight 2 sofort danach anzufangen hab ich 100 % net 
ausserdem sehen die chars in TL echt mies aus ... im ganzen game bin ich bis jetzt nur 1 mal verreckt 

bin mal gespannt was ich dann morgen anfange nachdem ich TL1 fertig hab ... grüsse


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> nachdem ich jetzt am samstag gta 4 mal fertig bekommen habe



Zumindest was die PC Version angeht kann ich nur sagen: Miesestes Stück Software ever. Über kein Spiel habe ich mich mehr geärgert (und das für 5 EUR damals).


----------



## ego1899 (24. September 2013)

*Fifa 14*


Also auch wenn ich weiß, dass man einem neuen Fifa generell etwas Zeit geben muss bis man sich daran gewöhnt hab muss ich sagen das ich jetzt nach 3 Tagen doch äußerst enttäuscht bin.

Entweder waren wir zu dämlich oder die Kamera ist einfach viel zu weit weg und lässt sich auch nicht entsprechend umstellen, also zumindestens so das es wirklich nah dran ist.
Ich bin eigentlich auch ein Freund von Übersicht, aber das ist dann doch etwas zu extrem meiner Meinung nach.
Rein technisch finde ich den Spielfluss irgengendwie sehr seltsam, auch wenn ich es nich wirklich erklären kann.

Zudem gibt es ständig irgendwelche seltsamen Situationen, damit will ich jetzt allerdings niemanden langweilen.

Bei den ersten Spielen kam es mir so vor als ob es praktisch unmöglich wäre einen Spieler zu überlaufen, fast jeder Zweikampf führte zum sofortigen Ballverlust, was aber auch daran liegen könnte das man gegen ne Mannschaft wie Real oder Barca einfach klar unterlegen ist, was auch mein nächster Kritikpunkt ist.

Ich habe immer gegen meinen Kumpel gespielt, der schon immer Real gespielt hat. Nach dem ausprobieren mehrerer Mannschaften (Man City, ManU, Bayern, Doofmund, AC Mailand, etc.) musste ich feststellen das da echt kaum was ging. Erst als ich schließlich Barca nahm hatte ich das Gefühl mithalten zu können, was mich ja praktisch schon dazu nötigt so ne langweilige Übermannschaft zu nehmen, worauf ich ja so gar keinen Bock habe.
Das war im Vorgänger definitiv nicht so extrem, da konnte ich sowas wie Real auch mit mittelmäßigen Mannschaften abschießen...

Naja das sind zumindestens meine ersten Eindrücke. Hab es jetzt auch nicht mehr so intensiv gespielt, da es mir schlichtweg keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat.
Und das hatte ich was Fifa betrifft noch nie...

Ich geb dem Teil nochmal ne Chance, aber wenn sich meine ersten Eindrücke langfristig bestätigen werde ich bei Fifa 13 bleiben.




Ich werde morgen mal bei *Mechwarrior Online* reinschauen. Habe seit der Ankündigung damals eigentlich sehnsüchtigst darauf gewartet und war sehr überrascht, als es dann vor ca. ner Woche an den Start ging, da ich wirklich so überhaupt nichts mehr davon gelesen/ gehört habe.
Ich hab mir jetzt mal grob ein bisschen was angeguckt und die Begeisterung hält sich jetzt milde ausgedrückt noch sehr in Grenzen.

Aber naja ich stapel eigentlich auch immer sehr tief und erwarte das schlimmste, dann kann ich nur positiv überrascht und nicht enttäuscht werden.
Konstruktive Rationalisierung sag ich dazu gerne... 

Hab es jetzt mal installiert und werde mir das dann morgen mal genauer angucken.




orkman schrieb:


> ...habe ich nun torchlight 1 weiter gespielt und muss echt sagen dass es bei weitem nicht an d3 rankommt ....
> ...ein echter konkurrent zu diablo ist es bei weitem nicht ...



Naja du vergleichst eim mittlerweile gereiftes Diablo 3 (2012) mit einem Spiel das 2009 veröffentlicht wurde und nicht mal ansatzweise Budget-technisch in einer ähnlichen Dimension angesiedelt ist.

Ich verstehe allerdings auch nicht wieso Torchlight so gehyped wurde, sowohl Teil 1 als auch Teil 2, welcher sogar als "Geheimtipp" und "möglicher Diablo-Killer" angepriesen wurde. Mal abgesehen von der miesen, längst nicht mehr zeitgemäßen Grafik (nicht mal so ein bisschen) fand ich es technisch und spielerisch einfach völlig überschätzt. 
Da hat man sogar von einem Path of Exile (F2P) weitaus mehr, wenn man jetzt auf Hack n' Slays steht...


----------



## Konov (24. September 2013)

Gestern die neue Castle Story Version ausprobiert... unglaublich was die in der kurzen zeit für ein funktionierendes Spiel draus gemacht haben.
Klar es gibt immer noch Bugs aber es macht schon deutlich mehr Freude als die erste Version


----------



## orkman (24. September 2013)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe allerdings auch nicht wieso Torchlight so gehyped wurde, sowohl Teil 1 als auch Teil 2, welcher sogar als "Geheimtipp" und "möglicher Diablo-Killer" angepriesen wurde. Mal abgesehen von der miesen, längst nicht mehr zeitgemäßen Grafik (nicht mal so ein bisschen) fand ich es technisch und spielerisch einfach völlig überschätzt.
> Da hat man sogar von einem Path of Exile (F2P) weitaus mehr, wenn man jetzt auf Hack n' Slays steht...



das mein ich ja gerade ...PoE hab ich net gespielt und wills auch gar nicht ...
und ein freund von mir predigt mir immer wie scheisse doch d3 ist und TL waere besser , hat er mir gesagt als er beide gespielt hat ... TL haette mehr geschichte ... ich hab die geschichte bis jetzt net gecheckt ... keine cutscenes , dialoge von quests wiederholen sich staendig ... es heisst nur jedesmal "kill x!" "kill y!" etc etc ...
und wie gesagt , das spiel ist viel zu einfach, oder ich bin einfach nur gut ...
ich spiele magier und hab daraus ne art minion master gemacht ... katze , einen roboter , 2 wichtel .... und dann hab ich nochn laser strahl und einen elektrischen funken der von gegner zu gegner springt ... in eine gruppe von 3 gegner mach ich von weitem nur 2 mal den elektrofunken und schon liegen alle ...

ausserdem finde ich es ein bissl doof dass sich die ganze geschichte im berg/in der mine unter TL abspielt ... ok die gebiete wechseln sich ab ... aber wenn ich noch tiefer reingehe komm ich vllt mal auf der anderen seite der welt bei den chinesen raus 




Tikume schrieb:


> Zumindest was die PC Version angeht kann ich nur sagen: Miesestes Stück Software ever. Über kein Spiel habe ich mich mehr geärgert (und das für 5 EUR damals).



na bei mir war es die pc version wo ich die gesamte gta collection einmal fuer sehr lau via steam sale gekauft habe .... hatte im gesamten spiel nur 2 groessere buggs wegen denen ich 1-2 missionen 5 mal spielen musste ... und einmal ein problem was teils meine schuld war .... man wird angerufen wenn man alle missionen durchgemacht hat um dann zu den endmissionen zu kommen, nur kam der anruf nicht weil ich vergessen hatte eine andere abzuschliessen ... da hatte ich vergessen dass ich einmal waehrend einer anderen mission angerufen wurde und ein foto von einer entführten machen sollte ... foto gemacht aber die missionen danach die zur entführung gehörten starteten nicht etc etc ....
naja mein bruder hatte mich vor gta4 gewarnt ... wer nicht hoeren will muss fuehlen


----------



## bkeleanor (24. September 2013)

Ich hatte weder mit der Xbox 360, noch mit der PC version von GTA 4 irgendwelche Probleme.

Einzig die Installation ist etwas mühsam.


----------



## orkman (24. September 2013)

torchlight ENDLICH fertig ... das ganze spiel ist kinderkacke aber der endboss ist fast unschaffbar ... ich hab mich durchgewiped , da der boss sein leben beibehaelt und man vor dem boss ein portal hat wo man hinporten kann ... einfach sterben , rezzen , stadt wiederbeleben , portal zum boss , sterben ,... etc 
hab jetzt knapp 45 min pausenlos auf den eingehaemmert
der award zum kackigsten spiel fuer dieses jahr geht an .... ihr koennts euch denken


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2013)

dungeon siege 3 durch nach 8 stunden

nettes hack & slay game das wiederspielwert durch 4 verschiedene charaktere hat und diverse entscheidungsmöglichkeiten in den storys


----------



## bkeleanor (30. September 2013)

gestern eine Runde Supreme Commander: forged alliance mit meinem kumpel.
Wahnsinn wie gut die Artilleri ist.


----------



## odinxd (30. September 2013)

Der Monat ist vorbei und der Spielspass an Wow genau so... naja ich habe Pandaria einmal gesehen... einige Inis gespielt und dann reicht mir das auch mal wieder.

Super Luigi U habe ich nun auch zu 100% durch gespielt  nun muss ich ein paar Tage warten. Diese werde ich mir mit Darksiders 2 auf der U überbrücken und dann freue ich mich schonmal auf Zelda


----------



## odinxd (9. Oktober 2013)

Joa, seit fast einer Woche Zelda Wind Waker HD  war erst etwas stutzig wegen der Comic Grafik aber total unbegründet. Es ist zwar Comic Stil aber super scharfes Bild und das Spiel macht einfach nur Laune und Mega süchtig  Zelda halt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2013)

Beyond Two Souls

Ich weiß nicht, was David Cage beim Schreiben dieser Geschichte alles geraucht hat, aber ich will auch was davon. Am Anfang denkt man sich nur "WTF? Welchen Zusammenhang hat das alles ?", aber nach gut 3-4 Stunden macht alles so langsam Sinn. Es ist einfach genial geschrieben, inszeniert und auch geschauspielert. Emotional bin ich auch wieder total drinne, gibt einige "WHAT?!" - Momente, wo man merkt, dass sich QuanticDream was getraut hat. Ellen Page () und Willem Defoe machen 1A Arbeit, das Motion Capturing der Beiden ist überragend. Grafisch ist es das Beste, was ich diese Konsolengeneration gesehen habe. Man denkt teilweise "ach, das ist ja nur ne Cutszene. Da kann ich das Pad weglegen." Aber NEIN, das gesamte Spiel ist eine einzige spielbare Cutszene. Dazu noch der überragende (wirklich überragende) Soundtrack von Hans Zimmer (!).

Ist aber nicht alles so schön, was halt wirklich wieder nicht soo toll ist (aber besser als in Heavy Rain), sind die QTEs. Sie sind irgendwie intuitiver, aber man weiß ab und an nicht, welchen Analog Stick man jetzt wo hin drücken soll. Das führt dann in manchen Momenten (bei mir bei der CIA-Kampf-Trainingsszene) zu Frustration. Gleiches ist ab und an bei Aiden zu merken (wer der ist, findet selbst heraus), aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Auch ist dieses Rumgespringe in den Zeiten ein wenig verwirrend, aber wie schon gesagt, es macht ab nem gewissen Zeitpunkt Sinn (am Ende hoffentlich auch, bin jetzt 7 1/2 Stunden drin).

Fazit: KAUFEN. Wer allerdings schon Heavy Rain nicht mochte (aufgrund des Gameplays oder der Erzählweise) sollte vielleicht erstmal die Demo spielen oder Videos gucken, ob es einem gefällt. Man muss sich wirklich drauf einlassen, vielleicht 2-3 Stunden spielen. Dann ist man garantiert gefangen.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ellen Page



ich liebe sie auch, da hast du leider pech gehabt;(


----------



## painschkes (12. Oktober 2013)

_The Wolf Among Us.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Oktober 2013)

Mal wieder Nostalgie...

Star Trek Bridge Commander mit Kobayashi Maru Mod (und ein paar weiteren Schiffen)

Hach... das war damals so toll


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> Star Trek Bridge Commander



Für das Spiel zahlt man mittlerweile Unsummen -.-


----------



## Deanne (15. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Man muss sich wirklich drauf einlassen, vielleicht 2-3 Stunden spielen. Dann ist man garantiert gefangen.



Genau das war bei mir der Fall. 

Anfangs habe ich mich gelangweilt und das Spiel landete nach ein paar Stunden wieder in der Videothek. Plötzlich hat mich die Geschichte aber doch zu sehr interessiert und ich habe das Spiel gekauft. Und seitdem hocke ich vor der Konsole und komme nicht mehr los.

Nun liefen vor ein paar Minuten die Credits und ich bin wirklich gerührt, aber auch zufrieden, denn ich habe das Ende erspielt, das ich mir für Jodie gewünscht habe. Und da bin ich sehr eigen: wenn alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit ist, schaue ich mir die anderen Enden online an und lasse das Spiel erst einmal liegen. Zudem ich manche Enden nicht wirklich erfreulich finde, wenn man so viel mit einem Charakter durchlebt hat.



Spoiler



Ich habe mich übrigens für Ryan entschieden. Die Story hat mich ein wenig in diese Richtung gedrängt und ich habe mir für Jodie ein normales Leben gewünscht. Und naja, als Frau ist man irgendwie immer ein bisschen verweichlicht... ^^ Auch die restlichen Charaktere haben überlebt, sowas ist mir immer wichtig.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Oktober 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Für das Spiel zahlt man mittlerweile Unsummen -.-



Ich weiß und ich bin froh, das meine Kopie noch läuft 
Aber dafür bekomme ich auch New Worlds und Dominion Wars nicht mehr zum laufen (bzw. letzteres startet hat aber lustige Grafikfehler)


----------



## ZAM (16. Oktober 2013)

Elite Force + Elite Force 2 ... weil ich beim Stöbern eben wieder darauf gestoßen bin 

[ctecvideo]50764[/ctecvideo]


http://www.buffed.de/Retrospektive-Thema-214694/News/Retro-Special-Star-Trek-Voyager-Elite-Force-1-und-2-1060675/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2013)

LoL - ich glaube es selber nicht.


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2013)

was ist so witzig das du es nicht glaubst ?


----------



## Königmarcus (21. Oktober 2013)

Hearthstone Beta & Batman ARkham City


----------



## Grushdak (21. Oktober 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> was ist so witzig das du es nicht glaubst ?


Ähm ... LoL sollte, glaub, nicht witzig sein - sondern League of Legends.


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2013)

Ultima 8 gestern mal wieder beendet. Ich hab keine Ahnung, warum mich ab und zu die Lust packt, mir dieses unvollständige Bugfest wieder anzutun. Als nächste Klassiker folgen dann X-Wing Alliance und The Dig 

Ansonsten momentan Ocarina of Time über Virtual Console @ Wii (nicht U)


----------



## floppydrive (21. Oktober 2013)

Siehe Signatur, bestes Indie Spiel der letzten Jahre neben Dear Esther und Monaco


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2013)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Siehe Signatur, bestes Indie Spiel der letzten Jahre neben Dear Esther und Monaco



^


----------



## Leolie (21. Oktober 2013)

Need for Speed Most Wanted online  macht mir riesig spaß


----------



## Aun (21. Oktober 2013)

mass effect 3 mp suchten


----------



## RawrCat (22. Oktober 2013)

Batman: Arkham City - Erstmal nachholen, bevor es dann zum aktuellsten Titel rüber geht


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Oktober 2013)

Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance
Taktischer Start geortet.

GTA V online


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2013)

Grade mit "Goodbye Deponia" durch, tolles Spiel. Man nennt ihn Rufuuuuus.. Rufuuuuuuuuus...


----------



## Tikume (26. Oktober 2013)

Saints Row 4 - Enter the Dominatrix.

Hab es bisher nur angespielt, aber gefällt mir bisher prima. Das Spiel nimmt sich selbstironisch aufs Korn. Die Charaktere beschweren sich in Interviews über langweilige Füllermissionen (4 Escorts in Folge!), der böse Alien Endboss ist gelangweilt vom obligatorischen Quicktime Event bei seiner Auslöschung.

Natürlich gibt es auch wieder selten dumme Fahrzeuge wie den Dildozer, einem Panzer mit Riesendildo als Kanone und Lederstrapsen. Das ist dann auch was für World Of Tanks Fans 

/edit: Immerhin weiss ich nun warum damals die Dinosaurier ausgestorben sind


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2013)

batman arkham city

nachdem gfwl durch patch entfernt wurde endlich spielbar hatte beide spiele 2012 bei amazom im summer sale geholt für ca 8 euro und zu weihnachten harley dlc

mein arkham city wurde ja auf goty updatet und es spielt sich mit gamepad inzwischen auch besser, die vertonung ist auch gut in den cutszenes die grafik ist gut - ich liebe die catwomanen mini story aber mit den batman gameplay werd ich nicht glücklich.

warum schickt mich das spiel zum storyquest beginn ans andere der karte lässt mich drinne 3 gegner bekämpfen und oh wunder plötzlich ist der zugang versperrt und ich muss an alle 3 andere enden der karten gehen damit der zugang begehbar ist dann sind die gegnestände die du benutzen musst meist so gut versteckt das du dich erstmal dumm und dusslig suchen tuest. das ist doch alles nur timesink im spiel.

das hat mir schon den spielpass am vorgänger arkham asylum genommen das ich gefühlte dutzende mal zu alten plätzen musste oder sie durchqueren musste weil ich innerhalb der storyquest zu einem ort zurück musste um einen schalter oder so umzulegen und immer sind frisch gegner gespawnt


----------



## myxir21 (1. November 2013)

Plündere seit letzter Zeit desöfteren GOG

Spiele atm gerade:

-Die Völker 2
-Commandos
-Sacrifice


Die alte Zeit war schon geil. Ein knaller nach dem anderen wurde released


----------



## Jhall (1. November 2013)

World of Tanks, Hearthstone und DotA 2.

Ab Sonntag dann eventuell Battlefield 4 oder Civ 5 mit Addons wenn ich mich dazu motivieren kann Kohle dafür auszugeben.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. November 2013)

Schattenkrieger


----------



## Aun (1. November 2013)

swtor


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2013)

verflixtes arkham city - welcher idiot hat sich das ausgedacht ?

du beginnst das lvl in der mitte des lvls ist etwas das du brauchst um das lvl abzuschliessen aber das wird dir erst am ende des levels gesagt du bist also am ende des lvl und dann wird dir gesagt gehe zurück du gehst zurück und holst es dir und dort wird gesagt gehe nochmehr im lvl zurück da ist ein gegenstand den du brauchst. du gehst also noch weiter zurück - jetzt haste alles und kannst zurück aber kurz bevor du am ende des lvls beginnt ein quicktime event - da kannste noch so stark auf den button drückten du vereckst trotzdem 

spiel wird deinstalliert und landet wie arkham asylum im schrott kategorie bei steam bibliothek und story bei nem lets play fertig geschaut


----------



## Schrottinator (1. November 2013)

Ich hab ne Kategorie in deiner Steamliste?


----------



## Wynn (2. November 2013)

Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst ^^

da landen halt die doppelten spiele und bundle key spiele die ich nicht brauch ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (2. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> da landen halt die doppelten spiele und bundle key spiele die ich nicht brauch ^^



in der Bibliothek kann ein Spiel doch nur 1 Mal auftauchen

@Topic: Solforge


----------



## Wynn (2. November 2013)

nope

hatte arkham city was aber zur goty wurde und einen neuen eintrag bekam
habe deus ex 3 und dlc aber das neue deus ex 3 dc ist ein neuer eintrag


@topic 

just cause mit paar skins und mods ^^

1000 km² da ist gta 5 ein buddelkasten dagegen - schade das das spiel nur instabilen multiplayer via community hat weil grafisch ist es besser/gleichgut wie gta 5 und es hat enterhaken und man kann viel mehr zerstören


----------



## Schrottinator (2. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> nope
> 
> hatte arkham city was aber zur goty wurde und einen neuen eintrag bekam
> habe deus ex 3 und dlc aber das neue deus ex 3 dc ist ein neuer eintrag



Bei mir sind keine Duplikate zu beiden Spielen.


----------



## Wynn (2. November 2013)

über steam gekauft oder digitale keys ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wie gesagt in kategorie schrott kommen spiele aus bundle keys oder manche spiele haben noch einen multiplayer mode noch mit aktiviert den es nicht mehr gibt oder spiele die nichts für mich waren und wo ich nur sammelkarten geidelt habe

und spiele wo mir das gameplay den nerv geraubt hat und halt spiele mit doppelten einträgen wie zum bsp company of heroes 1 samt 2 addon wo es inzwischen einen eintrag gibt der alle 3 spiele beinhaltet ^^


----------



## Legendary (3. November 2013)

Vorgestern BF4 Single Player durch
Nun AC4...bin ziemlich in den Bann gezogen, heute schon knapp 6 Stunden gespielt. :O


----------



## Chrompower (4. November 2013)

Momentan meistens Dota 2 :-)
Klasse Game, kann ich jedem empfehlen!


----------



## Grushdak (8. November 2013)

Hatte mir gestern 3 Spiele gesaugt und 2 davon gestern schonmal angetestet.

- Ghost Recon - Advanced Warfighter 2
- Call of Juarez 2: Bound in Blood
Noch nicht angespielt habe ich

- Brothers in Arms - Hell's Highway


----------



## bkeleanor (8. November 2013)

GTA online

Auf jeden Server den ich komme scheinen alle bekloppt zu sein. Es ist nicht möglich an einem anderen Spieler vorbei zu fahren ohne das dieser das gefühl hat er müsse versuchen mich zu töten.

Ich wäre für eine Pazifisten option. bzw. das der passivmodus auch wirklich vor anderen spielern schützt.

ansonsten finde ich den multiplayer ganz ok mittlerweile.


----------



## Zerasata (12. November 2013)

Im Moment 


SWtoR
BF4
CoD Ghosts


----------



## Grushdak (13. November 2013)

Nun habe ich auch *Brother in Arms - Hells Highway* angespielt.
Allerdings gab es anfangs Startschwierigkeiten, 
da mein Consolenempfänger noch im USB eingestöpselt war und sich dadurch nach Start der Char permanent im Kreis drehte.
Was mir noch zu schaffen macht, den Gegner wirkungsvoll zu treffen - die Zieloption ist imo gar nicht so einfach handzuhaben.

Ansonsten bis jetzt ein sehr nettes Spiel.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. November 2013)

Goodbye Deponia


----------



## bkeleanor (20. November 2013)

Hatte gestern das bisher beste Dota 2 match.
Mein Team
Jakiro (ich), Enchantress (kollege), Drow Ranger (kollege), Faceless Void, Doom
Gegner Team
Slark, Timbersaw, Clockwork, Spirit Breaker, Templar Assassin

Faceless void hatte einen Disconnet und kam nie mehr. bei ca. level 6 hat dann auch doom das spiel verlassen.
ich selber glaubte nicht an einen sieg aufgrund der starken Reduktion unseres teams. Das gegnerische Team hatte wohl mitleid oder war auch nicht wirklich gut im spielen der chars, da wir zu 3. jeweils ihr 5er team in die flucht schlugen. am ende haben wir dann ihre basis zerstört, kurz bevor sie unsere kaputt hatten.

war eine echt knappe partie die uns alles abverlangte.


----------



## ShaGuck (20. November 2013)

Das gute alte World of Warcraft .... auch wenn mir echt danach ist, mal was anderes zu spielen, überzeugen können sie mich dann doch allesamt nicht. Und das liegt wahrlich nicht daran, dass World of Warcraft das "beste" MMO ist ... das ist es ja, WoW ist bei Weitem nicht das beste MMO, aber das MMO, an das man sich als langjähriger Spieler am meisten gewöhnt hat ... und da ist es nur schwer, von etwas anderem überzeugt zu sein. Aber ich freue mich auf The Elder Scrolls Online!!


----------



## Schrottinator (20. November 2013)

Rayman Origins und Scribblenaut Unlimited
Es wird so langsam mal Zeit, dass ich was gegen meinen "Pile of Shame" mache.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. November 2013)

gibt es in diabolo 3 eigentlich ein gebiet mit schnee? weil sonst hätte ich keinen bock das zu spielen


----------



## bkeleanor (20. November 2013)

Ja in Akt 3 hat es Schnee.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. November 2013)

sehr nice danke


----------



## Schrottinator (21. November 2013)

Da ich es nun hinter mir habe verstehe ich nicht gamz, warum Scribblenauts so toll sein soll...


----------



## odinxd (22. November 2013)

Zelda: A Link between Worlds 

Wie eigentlich jeder Zelda Teil ein Meisterwerk!

Interessante Änderung: man findet die besonderen Items (Bogen, Bomben, Enterhaken usw.) Nicht in den Dungeons sondern man muss sie vorher "mieten". Dadurch kann man sich die Reihenfolge der Dungeons ein wenig aussuchen.

Ist teilweise nicht billig und man verliert sie wenn man stirbt glaube ich aber Geldmangel hat man kaum wenn man etwas forscht


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2013)

mars wars logs durch

Story: wie ein b movie nebencharakter leblos und teilweise voller lücken 
Grafik: viele glitches wo der char durchgeschienen hat oder der mund offenblieb und das gebiss raus hing grafich gesehen würde ich sagen 4 bis 5 jahre alt
Sound: einzig gute am spiel

man hätte so gutes drausmachen gekontt aber nach akt 1 wurde es so wirr und voller lücken und dann dieses ständige ladesequenzen pro zone 4 bis 6 ladevideos

teilweise wirkt es so als wär das geld nach kapitel 2 ausgegangen und der trailer hat mehr auf aaa spiel gemacht und einen gehypt.

Am Schluss ist es ein mitteprächtiges Budget Cyberpunk RPG das speziel wohl für den konsolen markt gedacht war.

hätte ich es fürn vollpreis gekauft hätt ich mich geärget aber für 3,20 war es nett für zwischendurch


----------



## Schrottinator (24. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> mars wars logs durch
> 
> Story: wie ein b movie nebencharakter leblos und teilweise voller lücken
> Grafik: viele glitches wo der char durchgeschienen hat oder der mund offenblieb und das gebiss raus hing grafich gesehen würde ich sagen 4 bis 5 jahre alt
> ...


Wenn man bedenkt, dass es ein low-Budget Title ist der zum Release bei uns 19,90€ gekostet hat und nur auf dem PC erschienen ist...

Ich habe gerade Rayman Origins durch. 
Ich habe heute noch Hearthstones angefangen. Mal schauen, was ich noch richtiges spielen werde. Da bin ich etwas unentschlossen


----------



## Tikume (27. November 2013)

Rayman Origins war nicht so ganz meins, allerdings habe ich mir die Demo von Rayman Legends angesehen und da haben sie meiner Ansicht nach ganz schön zugelegt.
Ich bin jetzt nicht der große Jump and Run Freak, aber Rayman Legends ist wirklich super gemacht.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)

Wie unterscheidet sich Legends von Origins (mal abgesehen vom Grafikstil)?


----------



## Tikume (27. November 2013)

Es wirkt auf mich weitaus polierter und ist abwechslungsreicher.
Auf Steam gibt es ja ne Demo, einfach anspielen.


----------



## bkeleanor (28. November 2013)

gerstern wieder eine runde dota 2.
ich liebe die spiele die so knapp sind.

ansonsten gta V
überlege mir noch AC black flag zu kaufen aber bin davon nicht wirklich überzeugt.


----------



## schneemaus (28. November 2013)

Mal wieder n bisschen LoL - Erkältung und Langeweile, aber macht grade mal wieder bissl Spaß.


----------



## Fordtaurus (28. November 2013)

Seid letzte Woche Mittwoch Anno-Online, boah was für ein schöner Zeitfresser, noch ausbaufähig aber im großen und ganzen nen tolles Spiel, nicht nur weil ich schon ne lustige Gilde gefunden habe und der Globalchat zwischendurch echt episch ist XD

LoooL er hat rofl gemacht... ja LoL spiele ich zwischnedurchauch noch mal.... heute Nacht meinen Bruder im 1vs1 übelst abgezogen XD er Elyse - ich Sona ; Endstand *nachguck* 26/4/9 zu 9/10/2 ^^ der arme *hihihihi*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2013)

Ich bin grad total in XCOM Enemy Unknown gefangen. Gab es im STEAM Sale (zum Glück, habs schon oft verpasst  ). Nachdem mich kein Spiel wirklich lange reizt, bin ich froh, doch noch was gefunden zu haben. Macht extrem süchtig, man vergisst die Zeit und joa. Geiles Spiel, obwohl ich normal nicht so auf Runden Strategie stehe.


----------



## Jhall (5. Dezember 2013)

Starbound!


----------



## DexDrive (5. Dezember 2013)

Dark Souls

Ich bin allerdings nach 5 Stunden Spielzeit immernoch beim ersten Schwarzen Ritter und bin mittlerweile Stufe 30 xD
Naja irgendwann liegt der


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Dezember 2013)

Jhall schrieb:


> Starbound!


Der Mann/Die Frau/Das Subjekt hat Ahnung!

@Topic: Starbound!


----------



## Legendary (7. Dezember 2013)

Lufia 2.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Dezember 2013)

Dafür gibt's direkt mal n +1 ^^

Und viel Spaß in der Ahnenhöhle ^^


----------



## Jhall (7. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du es das erste mal spielst - GEH NICHT IN DIE AHNENHÖHLE!
...wer dir das empfiehlt ist mit dem Antichrist gleichzusetzen 

Weiter Starbound und nachher weiter Ni No Kuni, dafür muss ich allerdings auf jemanden warten.


----------



## Legendary (8. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Blumen und keine Angst, hatte Lufia 2 damals aufm SNES, ich weiß was die Ahnenhöhle ist. 

Hab gestern Selan in meine Truppe aufgenommen, bin also noch lange nicht so weit. Ich bin sowieso der Typ Spieler, der auf der Welt rumläuft und so lande grindet, bis der Boss im jeweiligen Turm oder Dungeon zu Hackschnitzel verarbeitet wird.  Mein erstes Kapselmonster hab ich mittlerweile auch auf Stufe 3, der ist dann recht hilfreich. 

Hat eigentlich einer von euch Ahnenhöhle 100 geschafft? Ich musste bisher immer auf ca. 40 aufgeben. :/


----------



## schneemaus (8. Dezember 2013)

Jo, wir haben das öfter mal hingekriegt. Hab mir das Spiel früher quasi mit meiner Mutter "geteilt", also wir haben uns oft abgewechselt bei den Dungeons etc. Genauso in der Ahnenhöhle, aber meine Mutter hat die geliebt und is da ständig rein. Später is halt relativ wichtig, gewissen Monstern ausm Weg zu gehen, weil die extremst hart sind und man die kaum kaputt kriegt. Und wenn man bei Level, kA, 80+ in nen Monsterraum kommt - gute Nacht. Aber wir haben's ein paar Mal geschafft und auch den Blob besiegt ^^ Aber alleine wär mir das glaub ich zu anstrengend.

Bingo im Casino hat meine Mutter übrigens auch immer gerne gespielt


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mal tief in meiner Spielekiste gekramt und nach Jahren wieder Anno 1602 angezockt.

Das ist absolut mein Lieblings-Anno, wenn nicht sogar mein Lieblingsspiel 

Und das beste ist, dass es ohne Fehler oder Abstürze immer noch läuft, samt Videos etc pp.


----------



## Fordtaurus (8. Dezember 2013)

Hahahaha! Cool, Anno 1602-Königedition habe ich mir vor 2 Wochen bestellt gehabt und spiele es seit dem hin und wieder mal. Jaaa ist ein echt toller Anno Teil, kenne die anderen aber nicht. Na ja, ich spiele jetzt seit knapp 3 Wochen Anno-Online, leider nicht von Max-Desing und Sunflower. Stecken noch sehr viele kleine nervige bugs drinnen, und das Handelssystem ist mehr als bescheiden, aber trotzdem eine netter ZEITFRESSER! So und nu will ich mich mal wieder als Inselherrscher betätigen und wünsche Euch noch eine geruhsamen 2. Advent.


So long


Ford


----------



## Legendary (8. Dezember 2013)

Was passiert eigentlich wenn man den Blob besiegt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2013)

Skyrim

Mit Mods einfach nur genial. Keine Ahnung warum ich es zuvor ohne gespielt habe


----------



## Jhall (8. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Skyrim
> 
> Mit Mods einfach nur genial. Keine Ahnung warum ich es zuvor ohne gespielt habe



Nur grafische Mods oder auch Dinge die das Spiel selber verändern?
Habs mir letztens bei Steam gekauft weil ich die DLCs noch nachholen wollte, daher frage ich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2013)

Jhall schrieb:


> Nur grafische Mods oder auch Dinge die das Spiel selber verändern?
> Habs mir letztens bei Steam gekauft weil ich die DLCs noch nachholen wollte, daher frage ich



Grafik, Interface und auch Dinge im Spiel. Aber alleine die Sound Mods machen es echt genial. Hab die Story selbst noch nicht durch (Main Quest + DLC), dann schau ich mal was es inhaltlich so gibt.


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Grafik, Interface und auch Dinge im Spiel. Aber alleine die Sound Mods machen es echt genial. Hab die Story selbst noch nicht durch (Main Quest + DLC), dann schau ich mal was es inhaltlich so gibt.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bipsKOL7_Tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Dezember 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich wenn man den Blob besiegt?



Oben in der Ahnenhöhle (also im Eingangsbereich) is doch son Raum mit drei Truhen, der verschlossen ist. Da kriegste den Schlüssel für


----------



## schneemaus (11. Dezember 2013)

Meine Wenigkeit hat jetzt auch nochmal mit Lufia angefangen ^_^


----------



## Grushdak (11. Dezember 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Lufia 2.


Durch Dich habe ich es mal wieder angefangen.^^
Der werden wieder Erinnerungen wach.

Übrigens kannst Du den Blob am Ende auf 2 Arten "killen" - die schwere mit Glück und eine ganz einfache ... 

Dann will ich mal wieder Skyrim Legendary  starten.
Habe nun gestern die Riesenmod (fast 4GB gepackt - 7 GB entpackt) endlich gesaugt bekommen.

Bin nur gespannt, ob mein Rechner all das hustenfrei mitmacht.^^


----------



## schneemaus (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab Selan jetzt auch endlich dabei. Was freu ich mich auf den Augenblick, an dem Tia endlich Tschüss sagt!


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Dezember 2013)

Pikmin


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Dezember 2013)

GTA 4 PC (Steam)

Gabs letztens beim amazon-Cybermonday für unter 5 &#8364;, da wars natürlich ein Pflichtkauf. GfW Live nervt anfangs nach wie vor, aber wenigstens nur einmal (automatische Anmeldung über Offlinekonto). Sieht immer noch gut aus für sein Alter, auch ohne Mods. Macht natürlich auch viel Spaß, wenngleich es einige nervige Macken gibt.

Positiv:

- wie gesagt die immer noch ansehnliche Grafik (hier und da kleine Bugs, aber insgesamt gut) - kann man wohl auf Fotorealismus modden aber das will ich meinem betagten PC nicht zumuten 
- der spektakuläre Anblick bei Sonnenaufgang über eine Brücke zu fahren mit der Skyline im Hintergrund
- die ordentlich erzählte Story mit vielen (!) Ingamesequenzen
- solides Shootersystem
- auch die deutsche Version ist uncut

Negativ:

- auf Dauer viel zu viele unterschiedliche Typen in der Story, viele davon unsympathisch
- nerviges und oft unsinniges Rufgefarme, man kommt sich teils vor wie in einem Offline-MMO (und das ausgerechnet wo ich grad Pause von WoW mache <.< )
- übertrieben schwammiges Fahrgefühl vieler Fahrzeuge, einhergehend mit Federungen wie bei Monstertrucks (aufschaukeln der Autos bis zu kompletten Drehungen auch bei kleinem Gegensteuern
- etliche langgestreckte Ballermissionen, die nicht so recht zu GTA passen wollen (da man doch recht wenig aushält, in etwa so als wären in der Thief-Reihe plötzlich lange Zweikämpfe eingebaut) und eher an Max Payne erinnern

Insgesamt macht es Spaß, nervt aber auch mehr als gedacht, grad angesichts der damals überschwänglichen Wertungen die das Spiel bekommen hat. Und ich sage das als GTA-Spieler der ersten Stunde (Teil 1,2, 3, Vice City) der schon einiges erlebt hat in der Serie.^^


----------



## Wynn (12. Dezember 2013)

unter anderem company of heroes 2 - spielt sich ganz nett


----------



## Tikume (12. Dezember 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> GTA 4 PC (Steam)
> 
> Gabs letztens beim amazon-Cybermonday für unter 5 €, da wars natürlich ein Pflichtkauf. GfW Live nervt anfangs nach wie vor, aber wenigstens nur einmal (automatische Anmeldung über Offlinekonto). Sieht immer noch gut aus für sein Alter, auch ohne Mods. Macht natürlich auch viel Spaß, wenngleich es einige nervige Macken gibt.



Ich glaube es gibt kein Spiel, dass mich so genervt hat wie GTA4. Und damit meine ich nicht mal das Spiel an sich.
Allein die Anmeldung damals mit Games for Windows, dem Rockstar Dummy Club und der Verknüpfung der beiden ist eine Unverschämtheit an sich.
Lustig wird es dann mit einem aktuellen Betriebssystem wie Windows 8 wo die ganze Scheisse dann gar nicht mehr funktioniert.

Ich glaube es gibt echt kein Spiel, das die Kunden härter in den Arsch gefickt hat als das, zumindest auf PC.


Ach ja und zum Spiel an sich: Ich fand es ganz ok und durchaus unterhaltsam, allerdings waren mir ausnahmslos alle Charaktere einschliesslich dem Protagonisten absolut unsympathisch. Es wird ja immer gesagt, dass Rockstar so tolle Charaktere und Dialoge hat. Irgendwie habe ich davon nichts 
gesehen in dem Spiel.

Da ich mittlerweile tatsächlich eine PS3 habe gucke ich mir auch mal Red Dead Redemption an. Bei GTA5 hoffe ich irgendwie noch auf eine PC Version im nächsten Jahr.

Ansonsten fand ich Mafia2 weitaus schicker und charmanter.
Saints Row 3 und 4 sind graphisch sicherlich noch schlichter, aber die abgedrehten Ideen machen ne Menge wett.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Dezember 2013)

Skyrim ... neuer Versuch ...

Na Installieren einiger Mods gab's gleich zu Start ein automatischen Beenden. 
Am 7GB Grafikmod lag es zum Glück schon mal nicht.
Nun bin ich am einzel installieren und anschließendem Testen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Skyrim ... neuer Versuch ...
> 
> Na Installieren einiger Mods gab's gleich zu Start ein automatischen Beenden.
> Am 7GB Grafikmod lag es zum Glück schon mal nicht.
> Nun bin ich am einzel installieren und anschließendem Testen.



Hatte ich auch vor kurzem. Lag an einem spezifischen Grafik Mod.


----------



## Wynn (13. Dezember 2013)

so company of heroes 2 durch - vieles sehr nette neue features leider zuwenig artillerie in der kampangne


----------



## Piti49 (15. Dezember 2013)

Im Moment mal wieder WoW mit werbt einen freund.

Ziemlich verrückt das cata so insgesamt nur noch 2 Stunden dauert, wenn man sich zeit lässt  und in Mop dann pro lvl 2-3 Stunden kommen einem dann schon sehr lang vor XD


Nebenbei noch Bravely Default auf dem 3DS, endlich mal wieder ein klasse rundenbasiertes Jrpg


----------



## odinxd (19. Dezember 2013)

Habe Zelda A Link between Worlds durch. Nur genial 

Jetzt zurzeit Lego Herr der Ringe auf Pc und Super Mario 3D World, das dauert leider auch nicht mehr lange 

danach werde ich mir die Wartezeit auf das neue Donkey Kong mit Assassins Creed 4 auf füllen


----------



## Totemkrieger (19. Dezember 2013)

Überwiegend Assassin`s Creed 4 und Resogun.
Seit gestern auch mal mit Killzone Shadow Fall angefangen.

AC4 ist endlich mal wieder ein toller Ableger und nach AC3 eine echte Steigerung.


----------



## Garthel (19. Dezember 2013)

Derzeit die DayZ Standalone und nebenbei Schatten über Riva, etwas in alten Zeiten schwelgen. ^^


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2013)

Burial at the Sea Episode 1

Coole Story und nett mal Rapture zu sehen bevor es zerstört wurde und das ende WTF

aber in gerademal 2 stunden durch gut das ich den seasonpass gestern bei steam für 5 euro bekam weil sehr kurz der story dlc und dann der cliffhanger


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2013)

DayZ SA all day


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2013)

Kurz davor ducktales zu beenden und Saints row 4 die finalen missionen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2013)

Telltale's The Walking Dead Season 1

Letzte Episode und ich bin kurz vorm heulen, Clementine please ...


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2013)

lass ma zusammen zocken ^^ und dann über die unterschiedlichen entscheidungen abekeln ^^


----------



## Thoor (22. Dezember 2013)

Hab heute meine PS2 wieder gefunden und siehe da, ich kann sie an meinem LED TV anschliessen und sie läuft ohne Probleme... hab auf der Memory Card nen gut 8 Jahre alten Spielstand gefunden, endlich wieder Kingdom Hearts 2 zocken <3


----------



## Legendary (23. Dezember 2013)

Mal wieder Skyrim, diesmal Legendary Edition auf der Xbox360.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2013)

Bastion zum 3. Mal. Ich liebe dieses Spiel.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YlfUcnSbKDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Moronic (23. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich CoD - Ghosts, AC IV und SC Blacklist. 

Eigentlich weil mein PC derzeit rumspinnt was Games angeht...


----------



## Wynn (24. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x5KJzLsyfBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gabs beim humble store für umgerechnet 3 euro

Es ist mehr Kunst als Spiel man kommt nach seinem auslandstudium nach hause und findet überall Briefe und dabei taucht man auch in geschichte des hauses ein und in die geheimnisse von vater und mutter.

die hauptstory dreht sich um die tochter - wenn man es durchrennt hat man es vieleicht in 30 minuten durch aber wenn man alle räume durchsucht und sich die sachen durchliest und auf die story einlässt die das spiel erzählt hat ist man in 2 bis 3 stunden durch.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich wollt ich mir eben mal ne Rolle der Auferstehung schicken lassen, um mir zu überlegen, ob ich mir WoW nochmal anschaue. Jetzt geht das nicht, weil mein Account nach dem 4.3.2012 nochmal aktiv war - tolle Wurst.


----------



## Tikume (25. Dezember 2013)

Sparst Du  Dir die Woche Lebenszeit um rauszufinden, dass WoW nicht interessanter geworden ist.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Dezember 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sparst Du  Dir die Woche Lebenszeit um rauszufinden, dass WoW nicht interessanter geworden ist.



Ach, jetzt über die Feiertage geht doch eh nix, weil die meisten meiner Freunde in der Heimat sind (wie das bei Studenten eben so ist). Deswegen wäre die Woche mal ganz nett gewesen.


----------



## Wynn (26. Dezember 2013)

> _"Freiheit durch Schmerz"_
> _
> _
> _"Macht durch willen"_
> ...




Ich habe einen Kannibalen laufen gelassen nur um die Mhaire zu retten ^^
hätte ich nicht durch die playtime show gewusst das das mhaire ist hätte ich die opfer sterben lassen und den kannibalen getötet ^^

mal schauen wann ihre andere sprechrolle im spiel vorkommt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2013)

Hearthstone

Macht unheimlich viel Spaß, und so langsam hab ichs auch raus. Mein Mage Deck (hab ich nicht selbst zusammengestellt, sondern ausm Netz) ist ziemlich gut, weiß aber nicht wie es im Ranked aussieht. In normalen Games habe ich gegen andere SPieler bisher 5 - 0, und jedes Match war recht deutlich. Werde mir noch ein paar andere Klassen anschauen, aber Mage ist schonmal gut


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2013)

wow mal wieder aktiviert 

die zeitlose insel ist cool hoffe sowas bringen die mehr in zukunft ^^

ansonsten demonicon akt1 fertig und habe mhaires sprachrolle nummer 2 gefunden wo sie vor einem bordell steht und sich und ihre untote schwester zum liebesdienst anbietet ^^

das spiel kennt keine tabus und nette story bis jetzt - nur die grafik ^^


----------



## Grushdak (4. Januar 2014)

wieder vermehrt Skyrim mit Mods wie ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und abundzu doch noch WoT


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2014)

*Final Fantasy 8*


Gab ja vor kurzem ein Re-Release und da fiel mir ein das ich das damals irgendwie nie durchgespielt habe, warum auch immer.
Bin jetzt bei "CD 2" und mir fällt auf das ich nich mal bis da hin gespielt zu haben scheine, zumindestens kann ich mich mittlerweile an nichts mehr erinnern 


Naja da sieht man was Langeweile anstellen kann. Seit der Bekanntgabe des Start-Termins für TESO ziehen sich die Wochen wie Kaugummi...


----------



## zoizz (9. Januar 2014)

ego1899 schrieb:


> *Final Fantasy 8*



Das waren noch richtig gute Spiele. Da kann man mit Nebenaufgaben und alles andere als sinnloses Grinden locker über 100 Std Spielzeit kommen. 
Und meiner Meinung nach das beste Final Fantasy. 
Gute Entscheidung ego 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Januar 2014)

Sins of a solar empire - Rebellion

Multiplayer match mit freunden. mir gefällt die komplexität des spiels mit skillbaum und fähigkeiten und kopfgeld.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2014)

zoizz schrieb:


> Und meiner Meinung nach das beste Final Fantasy.
> Gute Entscheidung ego
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für mich bleibt Teil 7 unübertroffen und nicht nur der beste Teil der Reihe und einer der größten Spieletitel der Geschichte 

Ach ja und ab morgen natürlich die Eso-Beta für dieses WE. \.O./


Wenn ich mich nicht täusche liegt die CET/MEZ +6 Stunden nach der EST.
Demnach dürfte es hier nach erst von Freitag auf Samstag Nacht ab 0 Uhr für uns los gehen, oder hab ich mich da vertan?
Demnach dann auch bis Montag Morgen um 6 Uhr.
Kann das wer bestätigen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (9. Januar 2014)

Aktuelle Differenz UTC:	 -5:00 Stunden
Aktuelle Differenz MEZ:	 -6:00 Stunden


----------



## Thoor (10. Januar 2014)

TEOS Online *-* Lange kein Spiel mehr erlebt was mich vom ersten Moment an so überzeugt... :3


----------



## Wynn (10. Januar 2014)

würdest du dafür auch 13 euro im monat zahlen plus itemshop ?

b2p wär eher fürs spiel - ist irgendwie morrowind+oblivion+skyrim im mixer plus online funktion


----------



## Jhall (10. Januar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> b2p wär eher fürs spiel - ist irgendwie morrowind+oblivion+skyrim im mixer plus online funktion



Schön wärs, von einem Elder Scrolls merkt man da garnichts.


----------



## Wynn (10. Januar 2014)

das interface ist grausam 

es gibt keine maus nur einen zielfokus fest in der mitte man muss extra nach an spieler dann f gedrückt lassen damit ein menü aufgeht

von vorne bis hinten ist das interface für konsole optimiert


----------



## Tikume (10. Januar 2014)

Wer das Skyrim Interface mochte, wird das TESO Interface lieben


----------



## Tikume (14. Januar 2014)

Broken Age ist endlich da. Ich konnte nur mal 40 Minuten reinspielen und der Eindruck ist positiv.
Der Grafikstil ist stimmig, es gibt viele Cutscenes und Animationen was ein gutes Spielgefühl gibt. Die (englische) Sprachausgabe ist prima.
Bin mal gespannt, wie es im weiteren Verlauf ist.


----------



## Legendary (15. Januar 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wer das Skyrim Interface mochte, wird das TESO Interface lieben



Passt!


----------



## Aaryon01 (18. Januar 2014)

TESO wäre eigentlich auch ein Spiel für mich, als alter Elder Scrolls Fan, aber nochmals neue Abo Gebühren? Nein, danke. Deshalb verzichte ich. Statt dessen bin ich vor kurzem wieder in meine alte MMO Heimat zurückgekehrt, HDRO, und bereue es nicht. Hat sich viel getan seither, und mir gefällt es nun wieder richtig gut.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (21. Januar 2014)

Ich spiel mal wieder ne Runde Ocarina of Time


----------



## ThaWatcher (21. Januar 2014)

Demon's Souls, Skyrim, Battlefield 4, Hearthstone (vorgestern den BETA Key bekommen *freu*) und ab nächster Woche habe ich 3 Wochen Urlaub und fange mit der gesamten Halo Reihe an (erneut ) und schaue mir auch noch FF14 ARR an.


----------



## Grushdak (21. Januar 2014)

Skyrim

... mit so einigen Mods (wie schon immer in der TES Reihe ) ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- anklickbare Thumbnail


----------



## Tikume (28. Januar 2014)

Brothers - A Tale Of Two Sons durchgespielt.
Ein wirklich großartiges Spiel das meiner Ansicht nach diese ganzen Triple A Produktionen einfach so an die Wand spielt.


----------



## Qonix (29. Januar 2014)

Im Moment total von Dota 2 begeistert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2014)

WoW - habe grad unheimlich viel Spaß in Low Level PvP


----------



## Dominau (30. Januar 2014)

Tera


----------



## odinxd (3. Februar 2014)

Viel DayZ 

und immer je nach Lust und Laune

- Need for Speed Shift
- Mario Party Island Tour
- Mario 64 DS


----------



## DeeDodds (7. Februar 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Sins of a Photovoltaik - Rebellion
> 
> Multiplayer match mit freunden. mir gefällt die komplexität des spiels mit skillbaum und fähigkeiten und kopfgeld.


Einfach nur geil Spiel .. Ich liebe es mit meinen Freunden zu spielen.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Februar 2014)

immer noch Skyrim ... mit teilweise schon sehr merkwürdigen Quests.   

Ich sag nur Namiria (?) eine daedrische Prinzessin ...
................
Dann bekam ich Folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich etwas makaber, wegen persönlichem Bezug dazu.
Juli 2012 starb mein Vater (real) und nun noch meine Mutter (die in real auch Edda heißt?) ...
............................
Habe nun auch schon einige Häusermods getestet - nur irgendwie finde ich nicht das richtige Haus. 

greetz


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2014)

Skyrim


----------



## Saji (9. Februar 2014)

Nachdem mir die TESO Beta recht gut gefallen hat hab ich auch wieder Skyrim ausgebuddelt. Noch fix ein paar Mods reinwerfen und ab geht die Lutzi! Hat vielleicht noch jemand gute Mods zur Hand, außer hübschere Gesichter/(N)PC-Texturen?


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2014)

swtor & wow 

und @ saji





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bipsKOL7_Tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Februar 2014)

Ein paar nützliche Mods (finde ich jedenfalls) (spiele die Legendary Edition DV)

- inoffizielle Patches
- Sortiertes Inventar
- Unique Region Names (Speicherstände haben nun ihre Eigennamen und wenn man eine Höhle verlässt steht da auch nicht nur Himmlsrand)
- Unread Books Glow
- Footprints (Dein Char und so einige andere NPCs und Kreaturen hinterlassen nun Fußspuren)
- A Quality World Map (mit Routen - beim Entpacken mehrere esps auswählbar, welche Wege angezeigt werden sollen)
- Skyrim Beautiful Water
- Colored Map Markers Updated
- Colorful Dragons 2

Dann benutze ich noch hochauflösende Texturen 

- Skyrim HD - Dungeons
- Skyrim HD - Landscape
- Skyrim HD - Misc
- Skyrim HD - Towns
- Skyrim HD - Riften

und für realistischere Sounds

- Sounds of Skyrim - Civilization
- Sounds of Skyrim - The Dungeons
- Sounds of Skyrim - The Wilds

Für viele Dinge benötigen auch den

- Skyrim Script Extender (SKSE) (Der wird zuerst gestartet und dann automatisch Skyrim)

+++

bin noch bei einigen Mods demnächst am Testen - wie 

- die der ENB Serie (Hammergrafik)
- Paarthurnax Choices plus3

Ne nette DV Mod-Liste findest z.B. hier bei -> scharesoft.de. 

greetz


----------



## Saji (10. Februar 2014)

Dank dir, Grushdak! Waren ein paar ziemlich nützliche Mods dabei die ich so nie gefunden hätte.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Februar 2014)

Gern geschehen. 

'N paar gute Mods gibt es auch bei Steam (hab's über Google per Steam deutsch erst gefunden).
Um sie downloaden zu können muß man die jeweilige Mod erst abonieren, dann gibt es nen Link.

Es gibt natürlich auch noch Mods für neue Quests, Negleiter, Pferderüstungen, Rüstungen und Waffen (z.B. auch retexturierte aus der Morrowind Ära)
sowie Craftingveränderungen, neue Gilden +++

greetz


----------



## Tikume (10. Februar 2014)

Wolf among us Episode 2 gerade durchgespielt, gefällt mir wirklich super.
Mit The Walking Dead bin ich ja nicht warm geworden aber da werde ich die Tage ev. auch mal weitermachen.


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Februar 2014)

Skyrim


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wolf among us Episode 2 gerade durchgespielt, gefällt mir wirklich super.
> Mit The Walking Dead bin ich ja nicht warm geworden aber da werde ich die Tage ev. auch mal weitermachen.



Bin ich auch nicht zunächst, hatte sich dann aber mit den weiteren Episoden (besonders den letzten beiden) gebessert 

Ich zock immer noch WoW.


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bin ich auch nicht zunächst, hatte sich dann aber mit den weiteren Episoden (besonders den letzten beiden) gebessert



Leider haut mich die 2. Staffel bisher überhaupt nicht vom Hocker.

@Topic:

WoW und Final Fantasy XIII-2. Habe den neuen Teil vorbestellt und muss die Lücke langsam mal schließen.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Februar 2014)

Skyrim 

Habe nun endlich meine Villa gefunden (noch etwas übersetzt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe erst einen Zwischenfall erlebt mit teils traurigem Ergebnis ... doch dann ...


Dazu kommen noch ein paar neue Mods ... u.a. daß ich endlich eine Begleiterin bekomme
--------
Was ist eigentlich mit den Drachenseelen, die einem durch Miraak verloren gehen?
Bekomme ich selber noch genug?
Sollte Miraak nicht zu viele bekommen? (habe die Quest um ihn erst mal ruhen lassen).


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2014)

Lost Kingdoms 2


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2014)

Ich würde so gerne Titanfall zocken ._______. Aber mal wieder kein Beta Invite, meh.

Ansonsten zock ich ganz oldschool WC3 TFT und (nicht ganz so oldschool) SC2 und WoW. Blizzard all de wayyy.


----------



## Rexo (14. Februar 2014)

Borderlands 2

lv 72 Gaige/Mechromancer Overpower LV 4 und Anarchie Skillung Bockt Hart ;D


----------



## heinzelmännchen (14. Februar 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den Drachenseelen, die einem durch Miraak verloren gehen?
> Bekomme ich selber noch genug?
> Sollte Miraak nicht zu viele bekommen? (habe die Quest um ihn erst mal ruhen lassen).



Drachenseelen gibt es in Skyrim auf jeden Fall mehr als genug. Hab noch so um die 30-40 Seelen und (fast) alle Schreie aktiviert.



Spoiler



könnte auch sein, dass man die Seelen am Ende der Questreihe zurückbekommt... hm. das weiß ich nicht mehr




Edit: Wo steht eigentlich dieses schmucke Haus, das Du hast? ^^ Das sieht gut aus


----------



## Saji (14. Februar 2014)

Hm, die Screens... kann man das UI ausblenden, wenn ja wie, oder ist das eine Mod?


----------



## Grushdak (14. Februar 2014)

Dies Hausmod nennt sich Whiterrun Mansion 3

Es ist in mehreren Etagen unterteilt, hat Außenanlagen -
und was sehr hilfreich ist - ein paar coole Nettigkeiten (u.a einen umfangreichen Sortierer).

Es ist in English - lässt sich aber sehr schnell mit dem Creation-Kid an's Deutsche anpassen.
Ich habe fast alles nun angepasst - finde leider noch nicht die Sortierer, um die Beschreibungen zu übersetzen.

hier ein Filmchen des Modders vom Anwesen (allerdings nicht in der aktuellen Version)


Spoiler



[Media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3wDm5_ayzo[Media]



°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
Das UI bzw das HUD für Snapshots kann man auf 2 Wegen ausschalten.
1. 
Auf Einstellungen gehen und dort beim HUD die Transparenz auf 0% stellen
2. 
Konsole mit ^ öffnen und tm eingeben (Bestätigen mit Enter) - würde ich aber von abraten!
Achtung! Danach ist allerdings auch das Konsolenfenster sowie die kompletten Menüs verschwunden und man muß zum Reaktvieren blind tippen!
Oder wenn man weiß, ob die Konsole geöffnet ist einfach zum HUD Einblenden wieder tm eingeben (Bestätigen mit Enter).

greetz


----------



## Fyras (15. Februar 2014)

Bis zum Start von ESO bleibe ich bei Rome Total War II... gibt da noch ein paar offene Rechnungen mit diversen Völkern...


----------



## Ogil (15. Februar 2014)

FFIV mal wieder ausgepackt nachdem ich zu Release aufgrund der Probleme wenig Lust darauf hatte. Lalafell sind ja sooo putzig :>

Ausserdem mal in die Titanfall Beta reingeschaut - und muss sagen, dass das schon ordentlich Spass macht...


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2014)

swtor kopfgeldjäger story
wow dailys und co ^^

demonicon 2ter durchgang

ff14 fand ich ich die miqote am besten ^^ aber halt ff14 erstmal pausiert


----------



## Saji (16. Februar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> aber halt ff14 erstmal pausiert



Dito. Nachdem ich allen Content soweit durch habe, bis auf Titan und Ifrit Extrem, ist auch erst einmal Pause angesagt.

Bis TESO vertreib ich mir mit Skyrim und jetzt wieder mit Anno 2070 die Zeit. Luftverpestung incomming.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Februar 2014)

Forza Horizon (360), Titanfall Beta (One), Max: The Curse of Brotherhood (One)

GW2

Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_200 using Board Express


----------



## myadictivo (19. Februar 2014)

Titanfall (pc,one)

macht laune und gestern zusammen mit nem kollegen am pc im team gezockt. wenn ich das richtig sehe gibts aber richtig krasse steuerungsunterschiede zw. pc und one ?
mich nervt das ranzoomen mit waffen und das man im zoom-modus bleibt, obwohl man die mausstaste losgelassen hat. das ist afair an der one nicht so. wie oft stand ich da und befand mich noch im zoom modus ^^
ähnliches mit dem sprint, afair sprinte ich an der one nur so lange, wie ich auch den stick drücke. am pc sprinte ich (sobald ich anfange) dauerhaft und höre nicht etwa auf, wenn ich die sprint taste loslasse, sondern wenn ich stehen bleibe ! wie deppert ist das denn ?!

werds mir aber wohl oder übel am pc kaufen  kollegen sei dank und meiner unfähigkeit mit dem xbox pad FPS zu spielen ^^


----------



## Rexo (19. Februar 2014)

_GW2 Charr Diebin _


----------



## Grushdak (19. Februar 2014)

Skyrim

Allerdings habe ich eben mal 'ne Pause eingelegt, weil es mich total verwirrt.
Ich bin nun mit knapp in Schwarzweite angelangt.
Das Ding ist ein riesiger unterirdischer Irrgarten in Dunkelheit - und sowas von gigantisch ... oo


----------



## iShock (19. Februar 2014)

Dark Souls - absolutes lieblingsspiel 
und
Titanfall Beta - gutes spiel aber ich wart mal noch das release ab. 60 Euro wäre mir das jetzt nicht wert. Dann lieber auf Dark Souls 2 warten


----------



## myadictivo (20. Februar 2014)

iShock schrieb:


> Titanfall Beta - gutes spiel aber ich wart mal noch das release ab. 60 Euro wäre mir das jetzt nicht wert. Dann lieber auf Dark Souls 2 warten



origin mexiko - 28€ oder amazon.co.uk ~45€ sogar als boxed ^^
allerdings ist das game jetzt nen paarmal in hitzigen situationen wieder gecrasht bei mir. da werden böse bf4 erinnerungen wach..
ansonsten machts schon ordentlich laune... wird zu 85% ein day one kauf. auch wenn ich erschrocken feststellen muss, dass ich einfach mittlerweile zu schlecht für shooter bin.


----------



## iShock (20. Februar 2014)

hmm ok wenn das möglich ist über origin mexico oder uk zu kaufen kann man ja nochmal drüber nachdenken ^^

aber ich bin mehr gespannt auf DS2 das im März dann kommt. da werd ich kaum noch zeit für was anderes haben


----------



## Saji (20. Februar 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> origin mexiko - 28€



Danke für den Tipp.  Hab's eben ausprobiert und es hat wunderbar funktioniert. :3


----------



## Rexo (20. Februar 2014)

Simpsons Tapped Out


----------



## myadictivo (20. Februar 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp.  Hab's eben ausprobiert und es hat wunderbar funktioniert. :3



 jo..ich hatte mir gestern auf dem weg bf4 premium für 20 kröten geschossen..
titanfall probier ich dann im märz vorm release auch noch aus..ansonsten uk import


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2014)

CIV V

Ich kann nicht mehr aufhören


----------



## Rexo (22. Februar 2014)

Age of Empires 2 HD


----------



## Saji (24. Februar 2014)

Heute The Book of Unwritten Tales durchgespielt.  Nun kommen die Vieh-Chroniken dran.


----------



## Dakia (24. Februar 2014)

Ich bin gerade mal wieder am Mass Effect durchspielen 

Und gleich spiel ich mal wieder "Arbeiten"


----------



## myadictivo (24. Februar 2014)

donkey kong tropical freeze

- ich bekomm schon manchmal einen tobsuchtsanfall  aber macht trotzdem spass..


----------



## odinxd (24. Februar 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> donkey kong tropical freeze
> 
> - ich bekomm schon manchmal einen tobsuchtsanfall  aber macht trotzdem spass..



Ja das zocke ich auch und hätte am liebsten schon das Gamepad in den Fernseher gefeuert bei Level 1-K 

Glaube die 100% wird mich noch wahnsinnig machen....

Achja und DayZ zocke ich natürlich auch noch


----------



## Wynn (24. Februar 2014)

wochende wildstar

ansonsten swtor/wow


----------



## Deanne (24. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings nervt mich der Zeitdruck sehr, irgendwie entspricht das so gar nicht meinem Spielverhalten. Und seitdem man mir ungefragt das Ende verraten hat, bin ich auch nicht mehr wirklich motiviert.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. März 2014)

Kerbal Space Program


----------



## Patiekrice (7. März 2014)

Momemtan Dragon Nest. Habe hier vor ein paar Tagen auch was dazu geschrieben 
Aktuell bin ich auf Level 36, kann aber durch die Verletzung im Handgelenk nicht so viel zocken, da es nach ein paar Stunden wieder anfängt weh zu tun. Ist aber immer noch ganz nett, nur langsam fängt es echt an zu nerven, dass man gefühle 20x in einen Dungeon reinmuss. Hätten mal lieber mehr Geld in die Spielwelt/Quests/Vielfältigkeit legen soll, anstatt in die sexy Kostüme


----------



## Sarti (7. März 2014)

Banished auf steam

ein 1-Mann-Projekt mit unglaublich hohem Suchtfaktor. Ist das bessere SimCity^^ sehr gut gemacht

solltet ihr mal ausprobieren


----------



## Rexo (7. März 2014)

_Don´t Starve...

Sehr gutes Spiel nur unglaublich Schwer_


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2014)

One Finger Death Punch


----------



## Grushdak (8. März 2014)

TES V

Endlich hat's mal mit dem neuen Pferd beschwören geklappt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Tikume (10. März 2014)

The Mighty Quest for Epic Loot - muss sagen das Ding macht schon ein wenig süchtig.


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2014)

gehts auch ohne itemshop ?


swtor kopfgeldjäger story durch 5 storys noch dann swtor durch aber erstmal jetzt swtor pause ^^

die tage mal in d3 reinschauen


----------



## Tikume (10. März 2014)

Bisher ja (bin aktuell Level 11).
Für die Echtgeld Sache habe ich bisher eher Dungeon und Charskins und die 4te Klasse gesehen.
AUch gibt es Sachen wie 50% mehr XP für eine Stunde und eine Inventarslot Erweiterung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2014)

Grad am Überlegen mir Titanfall zu kaufen. Hab momentan keine Motivation zum Zocken, aber es schaut so gut aus ... .___.

Ansonsten sporadisch mal Hearthstone, Warcraft 3, Starcraft 2 oder Diablo 3 ( LOPL nur Blizzard Games  )


----------



## Grushdak (12. März 2014)

World of Camping als gelb/orange Paprika ^^

und

Skyrim ... nun als Kaisermörder


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2014)

Titanfall

Wenn man erstmal drin ist machts unheimlich viel Spaß. Nur kann ich die Kritik mit den Waffen verstehen, es sind einfach zu wenige (obwohl ich die wenigen bisher ziemlich nice finde). Es spielt sich ordentlich flott und wenn man sich nicht ganz dumm anstellt, überlebt man auch lange (auch mit dem Titan). Super Spiel, aber ich will noch mehr Content... (und das nicht erst als Addon, was aber zu erwarten ist).


----------



## Aun (15. März 2014)

überleben und kill war in solchen spielen eigtl immer nr.:1 ^^

was bissn du für ne pussy


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. März 2014)

WoW. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2014)

No Shit Sherlock, wie komm Sie auf diese durchaus diskutable These ?


----------



## Saji (15. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Titanfall
> 
> Wenn man erstmal drin ist machts unheimlich viel Spaß. Nur kann ich die Kritik mit den Waffen verstehen, es sind einfach zu wenige (obwohl ich die wenigen bisher ziemlich nice finde). Es spielt sich ordentlich flott und wenn man sich nicht ganz dumm anstellt, überlebt man auch lange (auch mit dem Titan). Super Spiel, aber ich will noch mehr Content... (und das nicht erst als Addon, was aber zu erwarten ist).



Auch Titanfall. :3

Aber ich finde die Waffenauswahl bisher total in Ordnung. Man schaltet mit den Rank Ups keine besseren Versionen frei sondern einfach... andere! Ich zum Beispiel renne nach wie vor mit meinem vollautomatischen Sturmgewehr rum und komme super drauf klar. Aber ich denke die DLCs werden sicherlich weitere Waffen bringen. Eventuell werden ja noch welche nachgepatched, was ich aber ehrlich gesagt etwas bezweifel. 

Mich nerven nur die Aimbotter... gnah. ._.


----------



## Firun (15. März 2014)

Es muss ja nicht immer Online sein, deshalb 

Die Legenden von Andor

[attachment=13577:die-legenden-von-andor.jpg]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2014)

Ich wollte Dark Souls lieben... ich wollte es schon so lange. Ich liebe die ganze Geschichte, die Charaktere und das Kampfsystem. Habe es so oft versucht, aber bin nie reingekommen (am Taurus Demon hats gehakt) aber JETZT ENDLICH hat es klick gemacht. Gleich an einem Tag Taurus Demon + Gargoyles gelegt, was ein Gefühl  

Nur habe ich mir leider gleich das Drake Sword verbaut, weil ich ja den Merchant, der normalerweise Bogen verkauft (um den Schwanz vom Drachen abzuschießen), töten musste fürs Uchikatana... dumb. Jetzt renn ich mit dem Gargoyle Tail rum und finde den doof...


----------



## STURMHUND (2. April 2014)

Ich spiele Diablo III: Reaper of Souls - mir gefallen die neuen Gebiete sehr gut und auch die neuen Gegner haben was. Der Spielfluss ist super und ich bin bereits auf das Ende gespannt... nur um danach vermutlich mit einer anderen Klasse (aktuell Dämonenjäger) das Spiel erneut zu beginnen. ;-)

Dark Souls wollte ich mir eigentlich auch holen, aber solange nicht sicher ist, ob man das Spiel nach dem Abschalten von GFWL noch speichern kann, warte ich damit.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. April 2014)

Hab mal wieder Tales of Symphonia ausgepackt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. April 2014)

STURMHUND schrieb:


> Dark Souls wollte ich mir eigentlich auch holen, aber solange nicht sicher ist, ob man das Spiel nach dem Abschalten von GFWL noch speichern kann, warte ich damit.



Kannst davon ausgehen, dass man speichern kann. Wer bringt bitte ein Spiel raus, in dem man nicht speichern kann ? Wird wohl alles über Steam Cloud laufen.

EDIT: vergiss was ich geschrieben habe, dachte du meintest DS 2


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kannst davon ausgehen, dass man speichern kann. Wer bringt bitte ein Spiel raus, in dem man nicht speichern kann ? Wird wohl alles über Steam Cloud laufen.



Batman Arkham City da konnte man nur speichern wenn man in gfwl eingeloggt war


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. April 2014)

Ja meine eigene Dummheit. Dachte er meinte Dark Souls 2 ...


----------



## Grushdak (14. April 2014)

- ein bischen ... WoT (am Mittwoch kommt Patch 9.0 - ~ 6G
- ein bischen ... HdRo (wird gerade gepatcht)
- weniger ... Skyrim


----------



## bkeleanor (22. April 2014)

Star Wars!
The Clon....fu
The Force Unleashed 2

Der erste Teil war super. leider gabs kein Shaak ti kostüm.
Den moddern sei dank gibts das beim 2. teil. leider ist teil 2 verbuggt, zu kurz und bei weitem schlechter als teil 1. aber um ein paar imperiale zu zersäbeln reicht es alle mal.

may the force be with you!


----------



## Schrottinator (22. April 2014)

Neverwinter


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2014)

Dantes Inferno.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. April 2014)

Spoiler: Satan hat nen Rießenpenis.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2014)

Spielt einer von euch RIFT bzw hat es gespielt ? Ist es zu empfehlen ? Und wie wirkt sich F2P aus ?


----------



## Saji (22. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spielt einer von euch RIFT bzw hat es gespielt ? Ist es zu empfehlen ? Und wie wirkt sich F2P aus ?



Ja, nein, bin vor F2P Umstellung wieder weg.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2014)

Schade, man ey ich hab einfach nix (die 200 Steam Games ausgenommen) zum zocken.

Ich würde ja wirklich gern Dota 2 verstehen und zocken, aber null bock mich damit zu beschäftigen :/


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spielt einer von euch RIFT bzw hat es gespielt ? Ist es zu empfehlen ? Und wie wirkt sich F2P aus ?



also rift hat das fairste f2p und kannst direkt bei steam spielen


----------



## Saji (22. April 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> also rift hat das fairste f2p und kannst direkt bei steam spielen



Eine Anmerkung sei mir noch gegönnt: das waren auch schon alle Vorzüge von RIFT.  Also für 'nen schnellen MMORPG Quickie eignet sich RIFT schon. Da könnte man auch Neverwinter spielen. Dauerhaft unterhalten konnten mich aber beide Spiele nicht.


----------



## Aun (22. April 2014)

sw:torsollst du spielen


----------



## Ogil (22. April 2014)

Da ist es ja auch nicht anders. Ich hab allgemein keine wirkliche Lust mehr auf MMOs. Alles das Gleiche, alles aehnlich unspannend...

BTT: Ich spiel grad "Might and Magic X - Legacy" - mal wieder neu angefangen mit einer ausgeglichenen Gruppe. Meine reine Zwergen-Gruppe mit zwei Defendern hat dann doch nicht genug Schaden gemacht...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> sw:torsollst du spielen



Für den Dreck habe ich damals 40 € gezahlt, ne reine Enttäuschung. Leider. :/


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. April 2014)

Hab Rift damals bei Release angefangen und spiel es jetzt alle Monate mal sporadisch, ist alles zu chaostisch und fesselt nicht wirklich.


----------



## Ascalari (27. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen

dürfte hier vieleicht falsch sein....Aber ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Spiel.Es sollte ein Offline RPG sein wo ich meinen Char bis in kleinste Detail verbessern und Ausrüsten kann genauso sollte es eine Gute Story liefern..Kann auch gerne nen bissl schwerer sein(Dark Souls ähnlich)Grafik sollte auch recht gut sein also kein Baldurs Gate oder sowas.

Kennt jemand was das wirklich gut ist?


lg

Asca


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2014)

Dark Souls 2 ist grad das beste Spiel auf der Welt.

Spiele nen Clericer Build, das erste Mal den Persuer getroffen (ich: "WTF, ICH DACHTE DER KOMMT ERST SPÄTER ALS BOSS OLOLO SO FCKN DEAD"). YOLO. Nach gefühlten 10 Stunden im ersten (!!!!) Versuch gelegt. Danach den Last Giant ohne Probs (+3 Mace ftw) und den ersten Boss beim Heide Tower of Flames. ADRENALIN PUR.


----------



## Saji (27. April 2014)

Ascalari schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> dürfte hier vieleicht falsch sein....Aber ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Spiel.Es sollte ein Offline RPG sein wo ich meinen Char bis in kleinste Detail verbessern und Ausrüsten kann genauso sollte es eine Gute Story liefern..Kann auch gerne nen bissl schwerer sein(Dark Souls ähnlich)Grafik sollte auch recht gut sein also kein Baldurs Gate oder sowas.
> 
> ...



TES Oblivion / Skyrim
Mass Effect 1 / 2 / 3
Dark Souls 1 / 2
Fallout: New Vegas

Alternativ wenn offline nicht zwingend nötig ist:
Diablo 3 inkl. RoS ("gute" Story, sehr viele Items)
Path of Exile (F2P auf Steam, reinschauen lohnt sich)


----------



## ZombieCat (27. April 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> also rift hat das fairste f2p und kannst direkt bei steam spielen


Wenn man den Shop außen vorlässt wo man sich Equip kaufen kann....
Habs angefangen -> das gesehen->wieder deinstalliert


----------



## marabeg2 (27. April 2014)

Zur Zeit dieses Ultimate Naruto


----------



## zoizz (27. April 2014)

ZombieCat schrieb:


> Wenn man den Shop außen vorlässt wo man sich Equip kaufen kann....
> Habs angefangen -> das gesehen->wieder deinstalliert



thihihi


----------



## STURMHUND (28. April 2014)

PC:
World of Warcraft: Ich habe begonnen, einen Blutelfen-Paladin zu spielen. Es ist eine der Klassen, die ich noch nie gespielt habe und ich muss sagen die ersten 20 Level waren erfrischend spaßig. Jetzt steht in Tristessa nur noch der Boss in der Festung am Ende der Todeszone an, danach geht´s ab zu den Untoten-Gebieten. Viel Spass hatte ich, wie eigentlich jedes Mal, am Nobelgarten-Event. Eier wegschnappen macht einfach tierisch Spass. ;-)
Das Reittier für 500 Schokoeier sieht allerdings wie ein großes, "hässliches Entlein" aus. Naja, haben musste ich es trotzdem.

X-BOX ONE:
Thief: Ich bin in etwa zur Hälfte durch und mir gefallen Setting und Story (bisher) recht gut. Die Grafik ist stimmig und das "mehr an Bewegung/Action" hat, so finde ich, der Serie nur gut getan. Man KANN schleichen, MUSS aber nicht immer peinlichst genau darauf achten. Im Ernstfall lassen sich auch mal 2 Wachen mit dem Knüppel im Kampf erledigen.

WP8:
Wordament: Das ist und bleibt mein Spiel für jegliche Wartesituation. Kurzweiliges Hand-Auge-Hirn-Training ohne störende Effekte.


----------



## Fremder123 (28. April 2014)

Diablo 3 Reaper of Souls:
Nachdem Softcore trotz eher sporadischem Spielen schon recht kurz (3 Wochen) nach Release die Luft ausging und trotz meines im Vergleich eher nicht so prallen Gears echte Verbesserungen kaum noch auftraten, hab ich mich nun doch mal ernsthafter an Hardcore gewagt. Und darin eine tolle, neue Motivation gefunden. Es ist, als hätte man ganz neu mit Diablo 3 begonnen, zumal durch die SC/HC-Trennung auch die Truhe sowie die Crafter neu ausgebaut werden müssen. Dazu eben der spannende Fakt, dass man nicht sterben darf. Klasse. Zumindest solange Klasse bis mein erster HC-Char stirbt. xD Nachdem es in SC praktisch keine Konsequenzen hat zu sterben - gibt ja sogar Items welche verhindern dass die Haltbarkeit der Rüstung sinkt - ist HC nun erstmal eine gute Motivationsquelle um abendlich ein paar Runden in Sanktuario zu drehen.

HdRO Online:
Hab nun "dank" F2P das erste Mal überhaupt in die Versoftung reingeschaut und erlebe mit einem Hobbit-Jäger die Mittelerde-Umsetzung. Ganz zwanglos, einfach um das Spiel überhaupt mal gespielt und die Story einmal selbst erlebt zu haben. Für zwischendurch wirklich nett, so ganz abseits vom jahrelang gewohnten WoW-Endgame-Wahnsinn. Genau richtig um hier und da immer noch MMO-Luft zu schnuppern trotz zeitweiliger Abo-Stilllegung in Azeroth (sehe es nicht ein für neuerlichen ewig langen Content-Stillstand zu zahlen).


----------



## myadictivo (28. April 2014)

jaja..diablo 3 hardcore  vorm RoS release wollte ich eigentlich alle klassen auch in HC auf 60 spielen (auch für den erfolg) und mein einer monk ist mir in einer sekunde brain-afk seins mit 59 verreckt 
das tat weh..ansonsten ist bei mir in SC auch langsam die luft raus. dropraten sind auch mit loot2.0 relativ beschissen und dank accountbindung kann man auch direkt nichts mehr traden, es sei denn direkt in dem spiel/leuten aus der grp..
werd wohl auch das project HC wieder starten.. zumindest hat man dann bißl einen kick dabei.

ansonsten grade wieder am teso suchten und meine zauberin zocken. anfänglich hatte ich schon die befürchtung die falsche klasse gewählt zu haben, mittlerweile macht sie sogar spass


----------



## bkeleanor (28. April 2014)

diablo 3 hc ist für mich unmöglich. game hat bei mir desöfteren lags.


----------



## Dominau (29. April 2014)

Da jetzt der zweite Teil rauskam und ich eigentlich immer hinterher bin.. 

Dark Souls I Prepare to Die Edition ^-^


----------



## Grushdak (29. April 2014)

Spiele derzeit begeistert Herr der Ringe online.
Finde es mit dem High Resolution Clienten, der neuen GraKa auf fast max einfach super.
Auch so manches ausgeklügelte System hat bei dem Spiel so seine Reize.

WoT und Skyrim verstauben dadurch gerade etwas.


----------



## Loony555 (6. Mai 2014)

Nach Anregung von Game One TV bin ich heftigst am "Broforce" suchten.

Dieses Spiel ist echt DER SHIT schlechthin! Hammergeil!

http://www.freelives.net/broforce-game


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2014)

Frag mich ja, wieso WildStar so viel Leistung bei mir frisst. Ich meine, Grafik ist ja nicht dolle, da ist WoW sparsamer (jaja der Vergleich..., sind beide aber nicht so weit entfernt grafisch).

Zum Game: Ganz lustig. Mir gefällt das Kampfsystem, bisschen wie in GW2. Auch der Stil (Grafik usw) ist ok. Am Meisten gefallen mir die Quests. Auch hier, gut von Guild Wars 2 übernommen (ist ja selber Publisher/Entwickler wenn ich mich recht entsinne). Negativ finde ich eher die Spielwelt. Sie ist sehr abgegrenzt, schon fast wie in GW1 (nur war sie da kleiner). Ändert sich das noch ? Spiele den Stalker und irgend so ne Rasse mit nem dicken Geweih. Sieht nice aus. 

Ansonsten joa ... ganz lustig. Werde es jetzt noch in der Open Beta zocken. Aber dafür nen Vollpreis + dann monatliche Gebühren zu zahlen bin ich nicht bereit. Dafür bietet es mir bisher zu wenig. Ich glaube, WildStar würde auch ein B2P Modell stehen wie schon Guild Wars hat. Aber naja.


----------



## Tikume (9. Mai 2014)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Nach Anregung von Game One TV bin ich heftigst am "Broforce" suchten.
> 
> Dieses Spiel ist echt DER SHIT schlechthin! Hammergeil!
> 
> http://www.freelives.net/broforce-game



Ja, es macht echt Laune


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2014)

Watch Doooooogs! 


Da ich seit gestern eh krank daheim rum hocke/liege passt das jetzt perfekt. 
Das Wochenende ist gerettet!


----------



## Legendary (23. Mai 2014)

Das kommt doch erst am 27.05. raus. 

Du hast dich verraten.


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das kommt doch erst am 27.05. raus.
> 
> Du hast dich verraten.



Ein paar Läden haben die Konsolenversionen teilweise wohl schon eher "raus gegeben".


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2014)

*hust* kann man doch schon überall laden ^^ ego der alte pirat der


----------



## Legendary (24. Mai 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> *hust* kann man doch schon überall laden ^^



Deswegen ja meine Vermutung. 

BTW: Wolfenstein New Order (englische Version)


----------



## Wynn (26. Mai 2014)

d3 ros story durch

auf steam shadowrun runtergeladen und angefangen


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Juni 2014)

Zur heissen Jahreszeit verziehe ich mich in die kalten einöden von Skyrim.
Einige Mods am ausprobieren.


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2014)

shadowrun returns durch

van helsing installiert und wird noch gezockt 

nebenbei an xcom the bureau zocken


----------



## Davatar (10. Juni 2014)

Wildstar und Minecraft


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2014)

Ich überlege Dark Souls anzufangen, aber Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangst. :s


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2014)

der schrotti und bloody können dir tipps geben ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2014)

Hab's eben mal angefasst, den ersten "Boss" hab ich sogar ohne Probleme getötet, aber jetzt lauf ich im Kreis. =D


----------



## Martel (10. Juni 2014)

Ich langweile mich gerade extrem.

Aber wenn ich spiele: Teamfortress 2 , Kerbal Spaceprogramm


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Juni 2014)

Dark Souls 1 oder 2?

Ich geh mal von eins aus. 



Spoiler



Nachdem man mit dem Raben zum ersten Leuchtfeuer geflogen ist, sollte man den Weg "hoch" Richtung der Brücke einschlagen. Ziel ist es (wie der Typ neben dem Leuchtfeuer auch sagt) 2 Glocken zu leuten. Eine weit oben. Und eine weit unten. Mehr verrat ich nicht. Sollange nichts explizit nachgefragt wird.


----------



## Legendary (10. Juni 2014)

Seit gestern mit Watch Dogs durch - richtig guter Titel. 

Jetzt ist die Frage was ich mache...entweder mal Bound by Flame ausprobieren oder eben auch Dark Souls 2.


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2014)

Bound by Flame 

Because Epic Soundtrack 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xkOsQREcs0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das ist der Typ der auch den Epic soundtrack von Alone in the dark 5 gemacht hat


----------



## alphadragon (17. Juni 2014)

Ich zocke gerade FIFA 14


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2014)

darf ich nicht nennen


----------



## DexDrive (17. Juni 2014)

Order and Chaos Online mit meinem neuen Tablet


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> darf ich nicht nennen


Das mit den 'lustigen' Flaggen? 

BTT: Ich spiel grad Tyrian 2000 (oder auch Tyrian2k genannt ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab das neulich auf nem uralten PC entdeckt, der bei mir noch im Keller rumstand. Was war ich erstaunt, dass ich das erste Level kaum schaffte! Irgendwann hab ich dann festgestellt, dass ich das Spiel auf Turbo-Geschwindigkeit eingestellt hatte. Habs dann auf normale Geschwindigkeit gestellt, dann gings plötzlich


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Juni 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das mit den 'lustigen' Flaggen?



Da ich nicht weiß, was damit gemeint ist, sag ich mal nein. ^^


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2014)

Das Diablo 3 Addon "Reaper of Souls". Ich hab zuletzt D3 gespielt als die höchste Schwierigkeitsstufe noch quasi unschaffbar war, weil die Elite-Gegner diese unglaublich harten Kombinationen hatten und man auch sonst im Sekundentakt starb. Daher war ich ein Bisschen skeptisch dem Addon gegenüber. Aber ich muss sagen, soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann, siehts schonmal ganz gut aus. Das Dropsystem ist deutlich besser geworden. Bin aber vor allem aufs neue Endspiel gespannt. Mal schaun.


----------



## Königmarcus (23. Juni 2014)

Uncharted Trologie nachholen


----------



## Tikume (25. Juni 2014)

Im Steam Sale über "They bleed Pixels" gestolpert. Ich bin ja normal nicht so der Freund von sowas, aber das Ding hat was (bis man den Controller wegschmeisst).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2dDOb4NSyyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2014)

I Have No Mouth, and I Must Scream


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juni 2014)

HdR0 ... wenn es nicht immer wieder diese stundenlangen "Wartungsarbeiten" für Kleinigkeiten hätte ...
Nach 2 Tagen nun wieder Stunden off ...

Aber nunja, ab nächsten Dienstag habe ich eh kaum noch Zeit zum Zocken.
Denn dann starte ich ich in den neuen Fulltimejob.


----------



## Deanne (27. Juni 2014)

*Final Fantasy: ARR*

Ein Kumpel fängt heute an und ich bin auch wieder eingestiegen.


----------



## Greendesert (27. Juni 2014)

Werde heute Abend mit Dishonored anfangen, gabs im Steam Summer Sale für 3,75€, da kann man ja nichts falsch machen 

Ansonsten weiter fleißig EvE Online^^


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2014)

Tie Fighter (95)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2014)

Eigentlich nur Hearthstone, habe einfach Null Bock auf irgendwas anderes. ._.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Juni 2014)

Audiosurf
Surf your Music!
Wirklich hammer geil gemacht, kann ich wirklich empfehlen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2014)

Habs mir auch nochmal geholt, für 1,99 kann man nichts sagen.
Aber mit Angerfist oder Gingersnap5 ist das so ein Augenmassaker. Meines linkes Lied zuckt immer noch etwas und eig. bin ich nicht so empfindlich was so blitzgewitter angeht


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2014)

Zur Zeit Spelunky auf der 360 (bockschwer!)
und Assassins Creed Liberation HD auch auf der 360.

Am Sonntag Bulletstorm durchgespielt, war ziemlich kultig.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2014)

Bulletstorm macht total Laune, habs auch schon 4-5x durch gespielt deswegen.^^


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juni 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Zur Zeit Spelunky auf der 360 (bockschwer!)



Endlich kann ich mal sagen, dass ich auch andere Menschen mehr oder weniger kenne, die das spielen.

Atm bin ich etwas unentschlossen muss ich zugeben. Ich hüpf ein bisschen rum und num zwischen den Spielen, bis ich irgendwo hängen bleibe. Vielleicht installier ich auch mal wieder Zoo Tycoon oder Sacred.


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Endlich kann ich mal sagen, dass ich auch andere Menschen mehr oder weniger kenne, die das spielen.



Hehe. Macht süchtig, ist aber andererseits extrem frustrierend und ich bin ja kein wirklicher Videospielneuling mehr.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juni 2014)

Sobald man das erste Level hinter sich hat geht es. Nur den Anfang finde ich irgendwie als bockschwer.


----------



## odinxd (1. Juli 2014)

Sehr sehr viel Mario Kart 8 

Habe aber beim Summer Sale zugeschlagen und darum noch ab und zu:
- Gta 4 - Ballad of Gay Tony
- Gta 4 - The lost an damned
- Dishonored
- Skyrim
- Urban Trial Freestyle
- Payday - The Heist
- Takedown - Red Sabre


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (1. Juli 2014)

ZenPinball 2

hätte nicht gedacht, daß flippern mir immer noch so viel Spaß macht, nur umständlich mit dem PS3-Controller -> weiß jmd, ob das auch mit Tastatur o.ä. gehen würde?


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2014)

Zoo Tycoon


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2014)

Xcom - The Bureau gespielt

Es war der Versuch aus Xcom einen Shooter mit Taktikanleihen zu machen

Ich habe es auf einfach gespielt

Grafik und Sound waren okay.

Die Ki von meinen 2 Teammitglieder war grauenvoll 

ich konnte dutzendmal ihnen befehle geben in deckung zu geben aber dann sind sie direkt in die feinde oder in den scharfschützen gelaufen
gut das unendlichen nachschub an rekruten gab auch innerhalb der mission.

Story war bis kurz zum ende noch okay auch wenn paar längen aber dann 3 missionen vorm finale



Spoiler



findet man plötzlich raus das in unserem helden ein energie tentakelwesen steck - genau das selbe welches wir gefangennahmen um die alien invasion abzuwehren
die 2 reden miteinander und unser held wird plötzlich wahnsinnig und befreit sich von seinem wesen. wir wachen in der krankenstation auf und merken gerade wie unsere basis
angegriffen wird von den aliens und kämpfen uns durch die basis und töten das eine energiewesen und legen eine bombe in unserer basis.
dann werden wir von der agentin ko geschlagen und haben dann die wahl welchen der drei nebencharakter unser hauptcharakter wird weil es wird uns erklärt
der held den wir spielten ist wahnsinnig geworden - nachdem wir uns entschieden haben landen wir mit dem geklauten ufo auf dem alien mutterschiff und kämpfen uns durch.
währendessen befreit sich der ex held der ja jetzt der böse ist und wir müssen uns entscheiden wer von den 2 nebencharaktern sterben muss weil wir können nur einen retten.
kurz vorm schluss erschiessen wir den ex held oder lassen ihn leben je nach auswahl des nebencharakters und zerstören das alienraumschiff und bringen alle aliens im umlaufbahn
und auf der erde dazu sich gegenseitig umzubringen - die infizierten menschen werden alle vom militär ermordet weil es zu gefährlich ist das sie weiterleben die alien technologie
die zu gross zum bergen ist wird via bomben zerstört oder durch grossbrände oder anderes und damit endet das spiel


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2014)

@Wrynn: Der Abspann des Spiels ist unterschiedlich, je nachdem für welchen Ablösungs-Helden Du Dich entschieden hast. Am besten guckst Du die anderen Abspannvideos auf Youtube. Das lohnt sich nicht, deswegen nochmal den ganzen Endteil zu spielen.


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2014)

The Wolf Among Us

Noch vom Steam Summersale übrig gestern kam die finale episode raus und installiert


Ich liebe es

Die Atmosphäre, der Soundtrack, die Grafik und das englisch ist verständlich

Viel besser als Walking Dead Season 1


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2014)

Ich vermute mal, dass es Dragon Age sein wird, wenn ich nach Hause komme.


----------



## Greendesert (9. Juli 2014)

Gestern Assassins Creed 4 bekommen, daher geht dort meine Zeit momentan für drauf


----------



## CrazyYps (17. Juli 2014)

Ich spiel im Moment WildStar und wenn es im Herbst rauskommt noch Sims4


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juli 2014)

Kerbal Space Program, seit langem mal wieder.


----------



## Davatar (22. Juli 2014)

Wiedermal n Bisschen Wurm Online. Das passt zum schlechten Wetter


----------



## Davatar (30. Juli 2014)

Zusätzlich zu Wurm Online spiel ich seit gestern die Closed Beta von Landmark (gabs als Steam Deal):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis jetzt ists ganz nett. Ist sone Art Mining/Crafting/Building Game. Allerdings stehn im Mittelpunkt wohl das minen und builden. Das Tolle ist, dass man unglaublich krasse Gebäude bauen kann. Aber da mir die bildnerische Ader fehlt, werd ich das vermutlich nicht allzu lang spielen. Aber ist echt ein netter Zeitvertreib.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2014)

stanley parabel gespielt bissel

war ganz cool bis ich plötzlich in einem Abschnitt gamging sickness bekam

aber nettes philosophisches spiel


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> stanley parabel gespielt bissel
> 
> war ganz cool bis ich plötzlich in einem Abschnitt gamging sickness bekam
> 
> aber nettes philosophisches spiel


Lustig, das hab ich gestern auch gespielt 
Aber ich muss sagen, wenn man das erst in der Nacht spielt, wenns draussen dunkel ist und man total übermüdet ist, weil man kaum geschlafen hat, ist das Spiel irgendwie derb psychodelisch.


----------



## myadictivo (5. August 2014)

the last of us - remastered (ps4)

kam am montag bei mir an und habe jetzt 3-4 stunden gezockt. müsste in kapitel 4 sein. bisher durchwachsenen spiel meiner meinung nach. alles ein bißl wirr, alles nen weng konstruiert irgendwie. technisch bin ich jetzt auch nicht sooo beeindruckt. klar siehts gut aus, aber schlauchlevel und teil fieses clipping (beim geduckt durch hohes grad laufen.. ) macht irgendwie nen faden beigeschmack. bin mal gespannt was noch so kommt..manchmal ists ja doch schon ne wucht und manchmal fast schon peinlich. nur die dt. synchro ist auch irgendwie banane stellenweise


----------



## Davatar (8. August 2014)

Galactic Civilizations 1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat ziemlich gedauert bis ich mich da zurecht gefunden hab, aber eigentlich ists ganz witzig.


----------



## Wynn (8. August 2014)

Lego Marvel Super Heroes

Mann muss die Lego spiele lieben ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2014)

Eben Infamous Second Son durchgespielt.

Fazit: Mittelmäßige bis gute Superhelden - Story, die sich teilweise selbst nicht ganz ernst nimmt und mit extrem lustigem Gameplay. Hat unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht, zwischen all den Kräften rum zuswitchen. Leider haben die sich jetzt nicht sooooo dolle unterschieden, trotzdem hatte jede (Neon, "Video Game Power", Smoke und Stone) seine eigenen kleinen Kniffe. Mir hat der Soundtrack und die Englische Synchro sehr gut gefallen, die Deutsche ist aber auch in Ordnung. Für jede PS4 mMn ein Pflichtkauf (wenn man auf Open World steht). Kriegt man sogar schon günstiger als aktuelle Titel.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wQIutbZWAqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ein Beispiel des Soundtracks, schönes Nirvana Cover


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2014)

noch ca 1 Std in Mittelerde rumeiern ...^^

gerade in:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g4i6lacqx4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



fantastisch ... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7TU0hE47hS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (11. August 2014)

Heute auf einen Zug Sacred 3 komplett durchgespielt auf der 360. Hat mir bis auf die schon fast wieder witzigen Sprecher und Dialoge echt gut gefallen.


----------



## Totemkrieger (11. August 2014)

Das grandiose "The Last of Us Remastered"


----------



## Aun (12. August 2014)

ich spiel grad: such den richttigen webplayer aus, damit serien und filme net beim laden bzw abspielen abkacken ^^

jmd nen plan mit illegalen streaming plattformen?


----------



## Schrottinator (12. August 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> *Projekt X Zone. EIne Art Schmalspur Strategiespiel mit einer hanebüchenen Story.*
> Die Kämpfe sind allerdings mit den 2D Sprites und ANime Einblendungen wirklich lecker präsentiert.
> /edit: falscher Thread



Besser oder schlechter als "Ich wurde entführt und zu Gott erklärt, weil ich in einer Lotterie gewonnen habe"?


----------



## bkeleanor (12. August 2014)

SNES
F-Zero
Star Wing
Immer wieder klasse so für zwischen durch. genialer soundtrack. schön wäre wenn den mal einer in noch besser klingende mp3s umwandeln würde, den das midi gedudel ist halt schon nicht mehr so zeitgemäss.

und n64
goldeneye


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2014)

P.T. kostenlos auf der PS4

Fazit: NOPE.jpg NOPE.jpg NOPE.jpg NOPE.jpg NOPE.jpg NOPE.jpg NOPE.jpg NOPE.jpg NOPE.jpg NOPE.jpg NOPE.jpg  NOPE.jpg NOPE.jpg 

Nachdem ich durch war...  I <3 u Hideo Kojima . Aber spielt selber, und wenn nicht schaut euch das Ende an.


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2014)

Star Trek: The Next Generation - A Final Unity


----------



## Wynn (14. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bql9cS1S6_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Es ist so genial ^^


----------



## Wynn (17. August 2014)

Deus Ex Goty

mal wieder die story erleben

mit gog sprachpatch, mit new vision grafik mod, mit spezieller user.ini


----------



## Roknek (18. August 2014)

Bin dabei Fallout New Vegas auf der PS3 durchzuzocken, nachdem ich es damals (2010) nur angezockt und weggelegt hatte xD.


----------



## ZAM (19. August 2014)

Risen 3


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2014)

Sims 4 bis DR 3 endlich fertig geladen hat


----------



## Legendary (5. September 2014)

Forza Horizon *_*


----------



## Patiekrice (8. September 2014)

Ich war das Wochenende bei meinen Eltern zu Besuch und der Freund meiner Schwester hat ihr Sims 4 geschenkt. Ich habe es natürlich auch mal angezockt (waren dann suddenly 5h) und ansich war es halt echt witzig, aber so einige Kleinigkeiten nerven schon. Zb wenn eine deiner Personen aus dem Haushalt in die Stadt fährt, hast du keinen direkten Einfluss mehr auf die Person/en die zuhause geblieben sind. Die machen dann ihren Scheiss selbst .. oder halt eben auch nicht. Außerdem werden bei den Beziehungen auch noch die verstorbenen Bekannten angezeigt und ich denke nach einigen Generationen sind dann da mehr Tote als Lebende, das könnte auch hart nerven. Man sieht leider immer noch nicht wie alt die NPCs sind, die man kennenlernt und so ist es mir auch zB wieder passiert, dass meine junge Erwachsene einen Kerl kennenlernt, sie kommen zusammen, verloben sich, er zieht ein und dann sehe ich dass er am nächsten Tag bereits zum Senior wird.. SCHADE. Hinzu kommt das "Problem" das dein Spiel jetzt eine große Welt ist und ALLE deine Haushalte in der einen Welt leben. Meine Schwester hatte eine eigene Familie mit Kind und die Frau war schon wieder schwanger, nachdem ich dann mit dem Spielen fertig war, war ihr Kind auf einmal schon ein Teenager und die Mutter war nicht mehr schwanger, sondern das Baby war schon geboren und bereits ein Kind. Ich habe dann einbisschen in den Spieloptionen rumgeschaut und man kann das ausstellen, aber muss man auch erstmal drauf kommen.. Hat meine Schwester ziemlich geärgert, aber ich smart guy habe ihr dann einfach einen alten Spielstand geladen und alles war wieder easy. Außerdem spielt man das jetzt über Origin und sie kann mir deswegen nicht einfach die CD ausleihen, ich installiere es und spiele dann einfach von meinem PC aus, da das Spiel scheinbar nur auf einem Originaccount installiert werden kann :c aber ich habe gerade eh keine Zeit dafür eigentlich :'D Ansich macht Sims 4 aber schon Spaß, wenn diese Kleinigkeiten mit dem Reisen und dem unbekannten Alter nicht da wären.


----------



## Davatar (10. September 2014)

Rise of Venice und Diablo 3 (da gibts mittlerweile wieder ne Ladder, bzw Seasons heissen die neu)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. September 2014)

Also mein kurzes Fazit für Destiny (Ps4-Version)

Die Grafik ist stellenweise arg dürftig, verglichen mit Titeln wir Infamous. Ich sehs Destiny nach da Multiplattformer. Aber manche Licht/Partikeleffekte sind fast schon Ps2 ähnlich. :/
Von der Story bekomm ich nichts wirklich mit, suche dies, Artefakt hier bla. Auch nich das Wahre.
Die Quests sind ok, aber wir immer wiederholend. Die "Geist scannt, verteidige ihn!" Quests, welche on mass kommen, nerven.
Wie man in fremde Spiele mit einsteigt, weiß ich auch nicht. 
Strikemissionen sind saumäßig schwer/unfair.
Von der extremen DLC-Politik mal ganz zu schweigen..

Der Sound ist dafür bombenmäßig. (Meine nicht die Laser pewpew Sounds). Fast jedes Level Up was neues rockt!

Auch obwohl mir echt vieles nicht gefällt oder mich verwirrt zurück lässt. Warum nich mehr auf den Multiplayer Part eingegangen? In Form von "Teambuilder" oder mehr supportiven Fähigkeiten? Macht es echt süchtig und mega Spaß.

Laut Bungie gehts ja eh erst ab 20 richtig los!


----------



## Fordtaurus (10. September 2014)

DC-Univcerse

Vorgestern gezogen und nen Schurken-Akkrobat erstellt. Grafisch ist das Spiel ja schon mal ein Schmankerl, ich habe die deutsche Syncronstimme von Star Treks Leutnant Worff erkannt 
und alles in allem bis her ein echt cooler Zeitvertreib, der mich sicherlich noch laaaaange richtig schön evil beschäftigen wird.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. September 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Also mein kurzes Fazit für Destiny (Ps4-Version)
> 
> Die Grafik ist stellenweise arg dürftig, verglichen mit Titeln wir Infamous. Ich sehs Destiny nach da Multiplattformer. Aber manche Licht/Partikeleffekte sind fast schon Ps2 ähnlich. :/
> Von der Story bekomm ich nichts wirklich mit, suche dies, Artefakt hier bla. Auch nich das Wahre.
> ...



ja stimmt so ziemlich, finde es aber auch ganz nice
hätte mir aber lieber nur die normale version ohne buch etc. gekauft, lohnt im prinzip gar nicht


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. September 2014)

Haben die 2 DLCs Einfluss auf den Raid Content? Oder nur Storyblah?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2014)

Kann ich teilweise so unterschreiben, außer dass ich die Grafik sehr sehr geil finde. Wohl neben Infamous das Beste auf der PS4. 

Man kann nicht wirklich sagen, was Destiny nun ist. Ein MMO ist es nur teilweise, wobei man hier das Wort "Massiv" definieren müsste. Bis auf den Tower bekommt man kaum Leute zu Gesicht, nimmt man mal die 6 Spieler "Raids" und 3 Spieler "Dungeons" außen vor. Kommunikation ist auch GARNICHT vorhanden. Was Destiny kann ist Landschaften und Stimmung erzeugen, untermalt mit ATEMBERAUBENDER Musik. Der Soundtrack ist der absolute Hammer. Hat was von John Williams. Wirklich enttäuscht bin ich von der Story. Es gibt sie einfach nicht. Man weiß nicht wer man ist, wo man herkommt und was abgeht. Bin jetzt grad bei den Venus Missionen und weiß nur, dass Außerirdische Beef mit uns wollen. Einfach nur mau. Missionen sind auch alles andere als abwechslungsreich, wie du schon beschrieben hast.

Insgesamt genieße ichs aber. Man hat sofort dieses Diablo Syndrom (mit welchen ich das Spiel auch am ehesten vergleichen würde), quasi Looten & Leveln. Gameplay ist auch sauber, Waffen haben ordentlich Wumms und Fähigkeiten bocken auch.

Fazit: Ich habe mir was anderes vorgestellt, wenn nach 20 Leveln nicht der größte Shit abgeht, sehe ich die 70 &#8364; als nicht grade gerechtfertigt.

E: Falls jemand bock auf ne Runde hat... ID ist FloXmoX


----------



## Soladra (10. September 2014)

Alice Madness returns <3 Halten mich davon ab ,das Mädel zu Cosplayen!


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2014)

Soladra schrieb:


> Alice Madness returns <3 Halten mich davon ab ,das Mädel zu Cosplayen!



Womit? 

Star Trek - Bridge Commander.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. September 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kann ich teilweise so unterschreiben, außer dass ich die Grafik sehr sehr geil finde. Wohl neben Infamous das Beste auf der PS4.


Findest du echt? Da sind doch teils echt heftig maue Effekte bei, gerade bei Licht/Partikeleffekten. :x 
Das Ding hat 500 Millionen gekostet, da wäre echt mehr drin gewesen. 

Denke was Destiny dringend brauch ist ein Kommunikationsystem, damit meine ich nich die 4? Gesten die es gibt. Ein Chat/Raidfinder wäre optimal. Vorallem eine Art Chat...
Jeden per PSN anfragen und anschreiben ist doch mau. 
Würde mich freuen wenn Destiny eher in Richtung MMORPG ausgebaut wird, das hätte so verdammt viel Potenzial.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2014)

Wenn man die Entwicklungszeit und Kosten mit verrechnet, sollte man enttäuscht sein, das stimmt. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass sie einiges hinzufügen wollen, der erste DLC kommt doch schon in 1-2 Monaten oder ?

Ein Kommunikationssystem sollten sie aber UNBEDINGT vorher einfügen. Ich hab z.B. viele Freunde, die auf der One zocken, ich habe aber nur ne PS4 und hier spielt es kaum einer meiner Kumpels. Rein theoretisch bin ich jetzt am Arsch.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. September 2014)

Splashy Fish


----------



## Manowar (12. September 2014)

Also bei dem, was ich bislang von Destiny angespielt habe..
Ich fand das Intro schön


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. September 2014)

Destiny ist ja auch gut, aber es fehlt halt vieles. Grad ACTIVISION BLIZZARD müsste doch wissen was ein gutes Mmo ausmacht. ach huch nee..haben wow ja getötet =]


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> ach huch nee..haben wow ja getötet =]



Troll trollt zum Trollen. Sorry, aber was für ein Geschwätz. Der Tod entspricht hier dann aber Frankensteins Monster mit der Agilität einer Katze.


Defender of the Crown


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. September 2014)

SO UND NICHT ANDERS SIEHTS AUS.


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> SO UND NICHT ANDERS SIEHTS AUS.



ich glaub deine shifttaste klemmt 

falls du es noch nicht gemerkt hast


----------



## myadictivo (12. September 2014)

zock auch destiny (ps4). die letzten 3 tage abgesuchtet mit 2 kumpels. teilweise 10 stunden sitzungen am stück gerissen  dabei eigentlich nur pve gemacht und finde es eigentlich okay/durchwachsen.
jetzt bin ich auf jeden fall gespannt was es endgame-technisch auf der pfanne hat mit strikes/raids und co oder obs im grind der immer wieder gleichen inhalte hängen bleibt. kommt halt drauf an was die jungs in zukunft draus machen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2014)

Ich bin echt enttäuscht von Destiny, so unglaublich enttäuscht. Es ist einfach total Mau, was Bungie da fabriziert hat. Bis auf das Gunplay und den Soundtrack ist es ne einzige Enttäuschung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. September 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich bin echt enttäuscht von Destiny, so unglaublich enttäuscht. Es ist einfach total Mau, was Bungie da fabriziert hat. Bis auf das Gunplay und den Soundtrack ist es ne einzige Enttäuschung.


/sign, hatte auch so Vorfreude und Hoffnungen. Wie gesagt ich warte mal noch etwas ab. Die KI ist teils echt genial und stellenweise total Ausfall.
Sie hätten Destiny Open World und mit nem gescheiten Kommunikationsystem ausstatten sollen. Was Destiny suggeriert hat und letztendlich ist, klafft auseinander wie die Beine gewisser Popsternchen.

Ich seh es jetzt als Space FPS Diablo...?


----------



## Schrottinator (12. September 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich seh es jetzt als Space FPS Diablo...?



Borderlands ohne Humor


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Borderlands ohne Humor



Und ohne Story.

Nicht falsch verstehen, es ist kein schlechtes Spiel. Es ist nur halt nicht gut.


----------



## Ogil (12. September 2014)

Joa - ich finde es jetzt nicht so furchtbar schlecht, aber etwas Besonderes ist es irgendwie nicht und zum Staunen konnte es mich auch noch nicht bringen. Allerdings hab ich es ja hauptsaechlich, weil ich die weisse PS4 wollte - von daher war ich eh nicht sooo gehyped. Und ich hab ja noch "The Last of us" (supi!), "Child of Light" (putzig) und "Infamous: Second Son" sollte morgen per Post kommen. Also genug zum Zockern fuers Wochenende


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. September 2014)

Infamous<3


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (12. September 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> "The Last of us" (supi!)



fast das beste Game überhaupt


----------



## Legendary (12. September 2014)

WoW IST tot. Ich spiel es schließlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2014)

gut das world of warcraft nicht tot ist ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. September 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> gut das world of warcraft nicht tot ist ^^



DEAL WITH IT!

Natürlich sind 6 Millionen? aktive Spieler immet noch enorm. Finanziell ist WoW nicht am Ende, aber Spiel-/Spaß-/Innovation- und vorallem Communitytechnisch ist es das schon länger.
Sobald man mal blickt das WoW eig. gar keinen Inhalt halt... nochmehr. Raiden bis zum nächsten Content, Gear sammeln das dann outdated ist. Und von vorn.
Dafür ist mir vieles in WoW zu viel Quälerei und wiederholend, dass das fesselnd ist.

Egaaaaaaal, jedem das Spiel das er mag!:>


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2014)

wann haste den das letzte mal wow gespielt sozialinkompatibel ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. September 2014)

Vor 3-4 Wochen.


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2014)

okay hätt ja sein gekonnt das vor paar jahren gezockt hast


----------



## Tikume (12. September 2014)

Naja, was man über den Dungeonfinder in Wow so findet lässt einen schon an der Menschheit zweifeln


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2014)

wobei das inzwischen bei jedem spiel so ist ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. September 2014)

Heute Nacht die P.T. Demo, also ich bin gehyped.
Ich hatte dermaßen Schiss und die Grafik...uaaaaah mir is die Kinnlade runtergeklappt..
Die ist dermaßen sick. 
Wenn das nicht nur ne Grafikdemo war, sondern die durchgehende Ingamegrafik repräsentiert, ist es unfassbar geil.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Heute Nacht die P.T. Demo, also ich bin gehyped.
> Ich hatte dermaßen Schiss und die Grafik...uaaaaah mir is die Kinnlade runtergeklappt..
> Die ist dermaßen sick.
> Wenn das nicht nur ne Grafikdemo war, sondern die durchgehende Ingamegrafik repräsentiert, ist es unfassbar geil.



Hast du es geschafft durchzuspielen ? Ich hatte es damals nur mit nem Guide geschafft, aber was man dann zusehen bekommt... Orgasmus pur. Schau es dir aber selber an.

Achso, Hideo Kojima (der Entwickler) meinte, dass er die Grafik sogar runtergeschraubt hat.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. September 2014)

RUNTERGESCHRAUBT? WAS? Das Ding sieht dermaßen geil aus. Wenn das runtergeschraubt ist, will ich nich wissen was möglich ist... 
Nein, da ohne Guide. War aber relativ weit glaube ich. Das 2te Auge der Frau war schon ziemlich schwarz.

Bin soooo gehyped jetzt.

Achso und bald Gta5 für Ps4. <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2014)

Wenn du wissen willst was P.T. wirklich ist, würde ich mal hier klicken. (Ich bin so ein Fanboy der Serie, kannst dir net vorstellen was bei mir da abging..)

Natürlich nur, wenn du es nicht mehr spielen und gespoilert werden willst (glaub mir, das willst du).


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. September 2014)

Awwww. <3

Das es Norman Reedus ist, wusste ich und finds auch gut. x)


----------



## Tikume (13. September 2014)

Code of Princess

Schöner Sidescrolling-Prügler mit RPG Elementen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. September 2014)

Plattform? Sieht interessant aus!

Ich spiel jetzt erstmal ein paar Stunden arbeiten.


----------



## Tikume (13. September 2014)

Kein Plattformer, wirklich ein Prügler mit Kombos, Blocken und so Kram.
Das wichtigste ist, dass die Kämpfe Spaß machen. Es ist ein wenig langsamer als zuerst gedacht, was mir aber durchaus entgegen kommt. Zumindest artet es nicht in Button Smashing aus und man weiss was man tut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dNaSBd0h9t4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. September 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Plattform? Sieht interessant aus!





Tikume schrieb:


> Kein Plattformer, wirklich ein Prügler mit Kombos, Blocken und so Kram.



Die Frage war eher, für welche Plattform das Spiel ist.
Antwort: 3DS. Oder gibt es noch ein anderes System, auf dem es läuft? (hab leider kein Geld für nen 3DS und spare noch auf ne WiiU)


----------



## Tikume (13. September 2014)

Ja falsch verstanden   
3DS Spiel ists. Derzeit auch reduziert.

3Ds würde ich momentan auch nicht kaufen und auf das upgrade warten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. September 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ja falsch verstanden
> 3DS Spiel ists. Derzeit auch reduziert.
> 
> 3Ds würde ich momentan auch nicht kaufen und auf das upgrade warten.


Momentan reduziert? Nice, ich geh mein 3ds rauskamen


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2014)

mal mit portal 1 anfangen


----------



## myadictivo (19. September 2014)

forza horizon 2 - demo im store gefunden und auf anhieb verliebt.

kein vergleich zu forza 5, was sich einfach so steril angefühlt hat..


----------



## Zerasata (19. September 2014)

Destiny. Auch wenn ich ständig fluchen muss, wegen den vielen kleinen Unzulänglichkeiten, ich komme irgendwie nicht davon los?!?

 

 


forza horizon 2 - demo im store gefunden und auf anhieb verliebt.

 

 

Danke, habe ganz vergessen, dass die Demo schon im Store ist. Teil 1 fand ich klasse - mal sehen wie der 2. ist


----------



## Schrottinator (21. September 2014)

Gerade eben mit "Marlow Briggs and the Mask of Death" fertig geworden. 10/10, would ChuChu again.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2014)

Gerade eben mit "Marlow Briggs and the Mask of Death" fertig geworden. 10/10, would ChuChu again.

 

Most underrated game ever


----------



## Ogil (21. September 2014)

Wasteland 2 - sehr Oldschool und im Vergleich zu Divinity: Original Sin weniger poliert und grafisch angestaubt. Erinnert sehr an die ersten beiden Fallout-Teile, die ja vom Original-Wasteland inspiriert waren.


----------



## Wynn (21. September 2014)

marlow briggs war mir zuviel jump and run und dann noch das beschossen werden ^^


----------



## Manowar (22. September 2014)

Destiny war ja mal nichts..  

Ich spiels irgendwie nur noch, weils teuer war.

 

Ich freu mich jetzt aber tierisch auf Boarderlands und das neue CIV


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2014)

Gestern mal wieder kurz Black Ops II (Nur Multiplayer).
Ich warte jetzt auf Mordors Schatten
Alien: Isolation
Lords of the Fallen (aber nicht ohne Erfahrungsberichte : 
The Evil Within


----------



## myadictivo (24. September 2014)

neben destiny auf der ps4 kam nun auch hyrule warriors für meine wiiU..

ich bin weder der größte zelda fan auf erden noch habe ich jemals ein dynasty warriors gespielt, aber spass machts trotzdem 

vorallem der rockige soundtrack vom zelda theme gefällt.


----------



## Yiraja (24. September 2014)

archeage


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2014)

Zuletzt Quake "Casualised" Live über Steam.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. September 2014)

Zuletzt Quake "Casualised" Live über Steam. 

 

Schaut so aus, als ob jemand entweder meint große Töne spucken zu müssen oder nicht weiß, wie man das Menü bedient.


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2014)

Schaut so aus, als ob jemand entweder meint große Töne spucken zu müssen oder nicht weiß, wie man das Menü bedient.


Immer ausgehend von den Standard-Einstellungen, mit denen die "neuen" angelockt werden. ^^
Ich sehe aber keinen Grund für aggressive Tendenzen, bewirkt mein Avatar das?


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2014)

das ist einfach nur schrotti


----------



## Schrottinator (24. September 2014)

Immer ausgehend von den Standard-Einstellungen, mit denen die "neuen" angelockt werden. ^^
Ich sehe aber keinen Grund für aggressive Tendenzen, bewirkt mein Avatar das? 

 

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung. War ne Kurzschlussreaktion wegen "Casualised". Ich bin wohl zur Zeit doch etwas schlechter auf das Thema "Gaming" zu reden, als ich dachte.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. September 2014)

Ich suche ein Spiel wo man durch seinen Skill gewinnt und keine Zufälle dabei sind. Momentan spiele ich Fifa und LoL aber beides werde ich aufgeben weil ich nicht mehr damit klarkomme am laufenden Band vom Spiel verarscht zu werden.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. September 2014)

Starcraft2


----------



## Schrottinator (24. September 2014)

Counter-Strike


----------



## ZAM (25. September 2014)

Ich suche ein Spiel wo man durch seinen Skill gewinnt und keine Zufälle dabei sind. Momentan spiele ich Fifa und LoL aber beides werde ich aufgeben weil ich nicht mehr damit klarkomme am laufenden Band vom Spiel verarscht zu werden.

 

Multiplayer Shooter X


----------



## Wynn (25. September 2014)

Ich suche ein Spiel wo man durch seinen Skill gewinnt und keine Zufälle dabei sind. 

 

Online Schach 

 

Da brauchste Kenntnisse (Skills) und es gibt keine Zufälle


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2014)

Ich suche ein Spiel wo man durch seinen Skill gewinnt und keine Zufälle dabei sind. Momentan spiele ich Fifa und LoL aber beides werde ich aufgeben weil ich nicht mehr damit klarkomme am laufenden Band vom Spiel verarscht zu werden.

 

Starcraft 2.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. September 2014)

Pikmin 2


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. September 2014)

Ohje, Fifa 15 ist so eine Enttäuschung geworden. Ich wünschte ich könnte es zurückgeben.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (25. September 2014)

Was gefällt dir daran denn nicht? Ich hab super Bock auf das Spiel!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2014)

Wer an FIFA große Erwartungen knüpft hat selber Schuld. Es ist FIFA. Das heißt, jedes Jahr das gleiche Spiel mit Kaderupdates. Schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Wynn (25. September 2014)

also fifa ab 94 bis 00 da gabs noch neuerungen

 

und 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tWiyz91t_Xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

war damals das beste intro


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. September 2014)

Was gefällt dir daran denn nicht? Ich hab super Bock auf das Spiel!

 

Es gibt so viel dass es schwer fällt alles aufzuzählen. Was mir spontan einfällt:

Die Menüs sind abartig unübersichtlich geworden. Du kannst im Kader Menü nicht  einfach in der Liste rumwandern, sondern musst in einer Aufstellungs Ansicht die Spieler anwählen. Wenn du die Ersatz oder Reservespieler sehen willst, musst du in separate Listen. Du siehst keine Stats mehr deiner  Spieler, sondern musst dafür in ein extra Menü und das für jeden Spieler einzeln. Du kannst Spieler auch nicht mehr so gut vergleichen. Früher konnte man einen Spieler auswählen und dann mit allen nacheinander vergleichen. Jetzt musst du dafür jedes mal beide Spieler auswählen, auf Vergleichen drücken und das immer wieder. Dann werden die Ausdauerbalken von manchen Spielern durch die der anderen verdeckt. Du musst auf jeden spieler klicken um zu sehen, wie viel Ausdauer er noch hat. Und wenn du z.B. nach links klickst auf einen Spieler und dann wieder nach rechts, kommst du zu einem ganz anderen statt dem ersten. Also du kannst dich nicht "linear" durch den Kader klicken sondern musst umwege gehen. Dann ist das Formationsmenü unübersichtlicher geworden. Du siehst jetzt nurnoch 3 Formationen gleichzeitig statt eine ganze Seite mit 10 oder so. Die Ansicht ist auch von einer übersichtlichen Draufsicht zu einer etwas schrägen geworden, was es wiederum schwieriger macht, die Positionen zu ändern.

Dann kann man bei einzelnen Spielern jetzt nicht mehr so gut einstellen, wie sie arbeiten/laufen sollen. Je nach Position gibt es 1-4 Einstellmöglichkeiten und die sind so grob, dass sie überhaupt nichts bringen.

Das Menü hat noch dutzende weitere Nachteile, aber das wäre zu viel darüber zu schreiben.

Was im Spiel nervt ist:

Es gibt jetzt ca. 2 mal so viele "Cutscenes" wie beim letzten Fifa und man kann sehr viele davon nicht wegklicken z.B. wenn jemand ein Foul macht oder ein Tor fällt.

 

Das einzig positive ist (und das ist komischerweise immer das Positive bei neuen Fifas), dass wieder ein feature eingeführt wurde, das es in Fifa 14 für die alten Konsolen noch gab aber für die neuen nicht mehr: Man kann wieder tracks überspringen mit Select bzw. Touchpad. Das Spiel steuert sich auch mMn viel schlechter und unrealistischer. Alles ist hakelig und ungenau.


----------



## Tikume (25. September 2014)

Aktuell Chrono Trigger auf dem 3DS und Guild Wars 2.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

edit: und auch schon durchgespielt. ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2014)

Fifa 14 FUT Online zum ersten Mal ausprobiert. Ich habe mir den ganzen Morgen ein Anfängerteam zusammen gestellt und eben mein erstes Spiel gemacht. Gegner hat Ronaldo und Messi, während ich nur unbekannte Spieler habe. Ich gewinne 4:0 und NACH dem Spiel bricht die Verbindung während des Ladebildschirms ab.  Das Spiel wird als verloren gewertet und ich bekomme einen Abbruch zugeschrieben. Ich würd dieses scheiss Drecksspiel am liebsten zerstören.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2014)

Mach es


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2014)

deus ex 1


----------



## Ogil (29. September 2014)

Das ganze Wochenende "AC: Black Flag" auf der PS4 gezockt. Bei einigen Missionen zwar ziemlich rumgeflucht - aber insgesamt ein tolles Spiel. Mit dem Schiff rumfahren und die Karibik unsicher machen - yoho - und ne Buddel voll Rum...


----------



## myadictivo (29. September 2014)

Forza 5 auf der xbox one gestern wieder ausgepackt. werde wohl bis zum release/lieferung von horizon 2 damit noch etwas spass haben.

dachte eigentlich es wären neue strecken dazu gekommen, bisher hab ich jedoch nur die alten gesehn..


----------



## Loony555 (30. September 2014)

ich habe gerade Urlaub. Passenderweise ist nun auch mit zwei Jahren Verspätung seit dem Japan Release endlich "Fantasy Life" für Nintendo 3DS in Europa erschienen.
Entwickler ist Level 5, bekannt durch "Professor Layton" und die Inazuma Eleven Spiele.
 
Und seit Tagen bin ich nun am Suchten...
Dieses Spiel ist der Hammer....
 
Es ist quasi eine Fantasy Lebenssimulation... Eine Mischung aus Dragon Quest, Animal Crossing, Ni No Kuni, Rune Factory und Legend of Zelda... Absolut Großartig!
 
Man sucht sich eine von 12 Klassen aus (Paladin, Zauberer, Jäger, Söldner, Holzfäller, Koch, Schmied, Alchemist, Angler usw.)
und wird dann in die Welt entlassen. Man kann jederzeit die Klasse wechseln, wodurch man spezielle Klassenfähigkeiten hat, und man kann dennoch auch jederzeit Fähigkeiten der anderen erlernten Berufsklassen benutzen (also z.B. auch als Magier Bäume fällen, oder als Paladin Stoffe nähen). Zusammengehalten wird alles von diversen Klassenquests und -Herausforderungen, und einer großen Masterquest mit sehr schöner Geschichte.
 
Es gibt einfach so unfassbar viel zu tun. Man kommt nicht mehr davon los. Man will "nur noch" diese eine Quest erledigen, noch diese Klassenherausforderung schaffen, noch diese Klasse erlernen, noch dieses Schwert schmieden, noch diesen Trank brauen usw usw usw... Und schon ist es wieder morgens um 3 Uhr.
 
Meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Spiele für den 3DS, und ein Muss für jeden RPG Liebhaber.
 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbU9Gyo2uuA


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Oktober 2014)

D3... dachte mir so "Hey cool! Auf Profi bekommste 150% mehr Exp/Gold, machste das!".
Das ist soooo ein Krampf ohne Gear.


----------



## Aun (1. Oktober 2014)

D3... dachte mir so "Hey cool! Auf Profi bekommste 150% mehr Exp/Gold, machste das!".
Das ist soooo ein Krampf ohne Gear. 

dacht ich mir neulich bei qual 1. machste mal qual 2. "hey freeloot"


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2014)

Das hängt aber auch extrem von der Charakterklasse ab. Mit dem Mönch hab ich Monate gebraucht, um auf Q3 zu kommen, mein Magier konnte das schon nach ner Woche. Die Klassen sind meines Erachtens nach immernoch total unbalanciert, aber bei nem Spiel ohne richtigen Multiplayer spielt das ja auch nicht wirklich ne Rolle.


----------



## Rexo (1. Oktober 2014)

Guild Wars 2 Meine Charr Mesmerin und The Binding of Issac


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Oktober 2014)

Spiele eine DH, der Schaden steht in keiner Relation zu deren HP. Werd mich also durchsterben müssen.


----------



## Greendesert (1. Oktober 2014)

Werde heute dann endlich nach langem Downloaden (35GB bei einer 2k Leitung) Battlefield 4 auf der One zocken .. habs schon auf dem PC, aber als BF Fan auch auf der Konsole dann mal ein muss und das bei dem Preis bei EA Access


----------



## Aun (1. Oktober 2014)

Spiele eine DH, der Schaden steht in keiner Relation zu deren HP. Werd mich also durchsterben müssen. 

hab mit meiner dh auch nur 5 mio res und 1 mio dmg. reicht ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin level 20 &#128514;
Hab erst angefangen.
Hab mir mal ein paar Endbuildguides/Equip angeguckt bin maximal verwirrt.


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2014)

Achso, ja im frühen Spiel ists eh so, dass die Waffe nen abartigen Unterschied macht. Wenn Du ein paar Levels mit der/den gleichen Waffe/n rumläufst, wirds mit der Zeit ungemütlich. Grad bei der Waffe lohnt sich der Schmied sehr. Builds gibts halt auch extrem viel unterschiedliche, weil die Spielarten extrem unterschiedlich sind. Am besten probierst Du alles mal mehrfach aus und schaust, was für Dich am besten geht.

Aber grundsätzlich gilt: je schneller Du möglichst viel Schaden raushauen kannst mit dem DH, desto einfacher wirds bei Dir.


----------



## Aun (1. Oktober 2014)

kommt natürlich gei, wenn man mit dem main eine waffe mit -30 lvl findet


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem Aun mt einem Schwingschleifer in meinem Gesicht mich darauf hingewiesen hat, dass RoS nur noch die Hälfte kostet, hab ich gestern mal dafür geblecht und meine russische Xaolin-Mönchin wieder ausgekramt. Noch 15 Level bis 60 und dann fängt es endlich mal an interessant zu werden. Das mit dem Schwierigkeitsgraden freischalten ist doch Schwachsinn...


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2014)

Schwierigkeitsgrade musst Du nimmer freischalten, die kannst Du mit RoS selbst einstellen, wie Du lustig bist. Mit meinem zweiten Magier hab ich direkt auf Q3 angefangen, war teilweise ne echte Qual (  ), aber machts viel spannender, das Leveling geht schneller und die Drops sind auch deutlich besser.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Oktober 2014)

wieso gibt es zB die Marodeursets in der Qualität Mülltonne bis hin zu Überr0xx0rlaz000rvelozziraptah?
Je Nach Qualstufe? Und ist Qual die normale Story nur schwerer?:p


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Oktober 2014)

Schwierigkeitsgrade musst Du nimmer freischalten, die kannst Du mit RoS selbst einstellen, wie Du lustig bist.

 

Nope


----------



## Aun (1. Oktober 2014)

doch kannst du. sobald 1 char 70 ist ^^

die sets gibts eben um mehr aus deinem char rauszuholen. sonst schaffst du die hohen stufen net ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Oktober 2014)

Dass ich sie nicht mehr freischalten muss, sobald ich sie freigeschalten habe, ist mir auch klar. 

 

Ich muss erstmal den freischalten. für den ein Char auf 60 sein muss bevor ich an den ran kann.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Oktober 2014)

Schrotti hat sich nämlich Gear gekauft und muss jetzt oneshottend durch die ersten Schwierigkeitsgrade rennen.  -_-


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Oktober 2014)

Schrotti hat sich nämlich Gear gekauft und muss jetzt oneshottend durch die ersten Schwierigkeitsgrade rennen.  -_-


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2014)

Shadows of Mordor ... nach .. Zero Punctuation


----------



## Grushdak (1. Oktober 2014)

immer noch HdRonline.

Bin nach wie vor begeistert von diesem Spiel.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2014)

Shädöw öf Möööördöööör (PS4)

 

Neben Schlacht um Mittelerde ( dem RTS ) wohl DAS beste Spiel im Herr der Ringe Franchise. Wurde ja viel gesagt, dass es quasi Assassins Creed im HdR Universum ist. Man erkennt ganz klar die Einflüsse (Beim Klettern, sich bewegen oder auch teilweise beim Kämpfen). Auch die eines Batman Arkham City, aber es gibt da ne Devise... Besser gut geklaut als schlecht selber gemacht 

 

Meiner Meinung nach haben sie das Beste aus beiden spielen genommen und noch verfeinert. Das Kämpfen macht SO VIEL SPASS! Die Finisher sind brutal, aber genial. Es hat einfach alles Wucht. Die Steuerung im Free Run gefällt mir nicht so gut, etwas schwerfällig und hackelig. Wenn ich noch Kritik äußern müsste, es macht generell nichts neues. Man bekommt ab und an das Gefühl... hey das kommt mir bekannt vor. Aber wie gesagt, es ist nicht so dramatisch. Die Story ist auch eher flach im Sinne von "Hey, wir nehmen dir deine Famile, jetzt bringe alle Orks in Mordor um. GOGOGO." ABER... aber... es ist verdammt nochmal Herr der fucking Ringe. Es ist in Ordnung, dass man jetzt nicht so die krassen Hintergründe bekommt, man schnetzelt einfach Orks nieder. Undes macht unheimlich viel Spaß. Die Musik und Synchro ist übrigens auch top, im Englischen als auch im Deutschen.


----------



## Ascalari (2. Oktober 2014)

Wieviel Platz braucht das Spiel eigenlich auf der Platte?Bin mit dem kauf am liebäugeln aber mir ist meine 2te Platte kaputt gegangen


----------



## ZAM (2. Oktober 2014)

Mordors Schatten? Um die 40 GB ( ohne das Ultra HD Texturpack, dass nochmal 3,7 GB auf der Platte braucht, sowie 4-6GB VRAM )


----------



## Ascalari (2. Oktober 2014)

Mordors Schatten? Um die 40 GB ( ohne das Ultra HD Texturpack, dass nochmal 3,7 GB auf der Platte braucht, sowie 4-6GB VRAM ) 

 

Ganz schön üppig.Schade soviel platz hab ich nicht mehr-.-


----------



## myadictivo (3. Oktober 2014)

aus diesem grund hab ich mir für konsole gekauft  trotz r9 290 und potentem rest.. aber keine lust auf 'DRM und jedes mal pad umgestöpsel..

 

aktuell : forza horizon 2

 

und ich bin irgendwie super schlecht. aber alleine die herausforderungen gegen die ghosts von freunden machen übel laune, selbst wenn man zum 15x die strecke startet weil mans versemmelt hat


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Oktober 2014)

Ha! Bei D3 ist gestern ein legendärer Bogen gedropped und rööööms selbst die Gegner auf Profi nur noch vaporisiert. 

Momentan läufts für den ersten Durchgang auch echt gut, gestern in 2 Stunden von 20 auf 37 und kein einziges Mal gestorben. Die Schadensspanne abhängig von der Waffe/Levels ist sick. Mit lvl 20 so 150er Crits mit lvl 33 waren es dann schon 17k Crits.


----------



## Davatar (3. Oktober 2014)

Ha! Bei D3 ist gestern ein legendärer Bogen gedropped und rööööms selbst die Gegner auf Profi nur noch vaporisiert. 

Momentan läufts für den ersten Durchgang auch echt gut, gestern in 2 Stunden von 20 auf 37 und kein einziges Mal gestorben. Die Schadensspanne abhängig von der Waffe/Levels ist sick. Mit lvl 20 so 150er Crits mit lvl 33 waren es dann schon 17k Crits. 

Sag ich doch  Zäh werden dann vor allem die Levels 65-69, aber das dauert ja noch nen Moment bei Dir.

Aber dass man die Schwierigkeitsstufen einmal freischalten muss, wusst ich echt nicht ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Oktober 2014)

Sag ich doch  Zäh werden dann vor allem die Levels 65-69, aber das dauert ja noch nen Moment bei Dir.

Aber dass man die Schwierigkeitsstufen einmal freischalten muss, wusst ich echt nicht ^^

Bin schon gespannt, spiel gleich weiter. :>


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Oktober 2014)

Das gleiche hab ich auch vor mit meiner Russin (Mönch). Die ist grad auf 51 glaub ich. Hab ne legendäre Helebarde gefunden, die beim Procc Geisterrinder beschwört. Leider hat das Teil ein Tempo von 0,9.


----------



## myadictivo (3. Oktober 2014)

beim leveln einfach waffe mit sockel und dem höchsten zur verfügung stehenden rubin rein 

bin grade auch meine demonhunterin auf der ps4 am zocken. allerdings im HC modus. da muss man noch nen bißl kopf einschalten.

mein plan : alle erfolge bzw trophäen auf der konsole ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Oktober 2014)

beim leveln einfach waffe mit sockel und dem höchsten zur verfügung stehenden rubin rein 

Mach ich lieber mit Hüten. Da gibt es dann zumindest Bonus XP.

 

So, Level 55 erreicht, gerade Magda gekillt (ich will nebenbei noch nach Büchern usw. ausschau halten, falls ich was übersehen habe), und in einer von beiden Händen ein Schwert, mit dem ich beim Proc nen Engel beschwöre.


----------



## Aun (3. Oktober 2014)

das mit dem roten sockel ist farbenwischerei ^^

probier mal nen imperialen smaragd


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Oktober 2014)

Stehe kurz vor 60! Spiele auf Meister und es geht ohne Probleme. DH ist schon hart. :>
Türme mit Heilaura setzen, alles pullen und mit Mehrfachschuss zerhäckseln.

Gott eh D3 ist das erste Spiel seit langer Zeit an dem ich mal wirklich wieder richtig Spaß habe.

Infamous war schon geil, Wolfenstein eher mau, Destiny ne Enttäuschung und Killzone ist noch ovp.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man nur seine D3 Chars vom PC auf der PS4 zocken könnte...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Oktober 2014)

Geht des nicht? Da Battlenet?


----------



## myadictivo (4. Oktober 2014)

geht nicht  habs auf pc und ps4 und ist leider nicht möglich. die versionen sind ja auch unterschiedlich vom patchstand..

thema rubin und smaragd..also im endgame klar der smaragd, weil bei ner 2,5k dps waffe >150dps mehr auch den bock nicht fett machen..

aber in eine 100 dps waffe mal eben so ein stein bringt dir doch viel mehr als jeder critdamage stein, da man grade beim leveln eh noch nicht sonderlich hohe critchancen hat..

 

habe mich schon zum release damals gewundert, warum die edelsteine keine stufeneinschränkung haben. so wird das ganze beim leveln schon lächerlich einfach, sobald der erste char durch ist und nur noch hochwertige steine fallen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2014)

Prio liegt bei Blizzard immer auf dem PC, deswegen wird das wohl nichts. Ich hab jedenfalls nicht nochmal Lust, nen Char auf Paragon 40 zu ziehen.

 

Mal schauen, vielleicht hol' ich es mir, wenn es mal nix anderes gibt. Ein wenig gespannt bin ich ja schon, wie es sich mit Controller spielt. (ich bin eigentlich nicht so der KLICK KLICK KLICK Typ, so wie mans aufm PC macht, deswegen würde es mir wohl gefallen ^^)


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Oktober 2014)

Noch 4 Level und meine Russin ist endlich Level 70.

Mönch spielt sich extrem zäh auf Master. Hoffentlich krieg ich das noch besser hin.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (4. Oktober 2014)

Habe einen Hexendoktor auf 70 gezockt, danach fand ich es leider recht schnell langweilig 

Hat sich aber sogar auf Qual ganz gut gespielt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Oktober 2014)

Bin jetzt 61 und auf Qual 1, alles auf Raketen gerichtet, da das 100% mehr Raketenschadenperk echt ballert. :>

Shika, es spielt sich perfekt.


----------



## myadictivo (4. Oktober 2014)

Prio liegt bei Blizzard immer auf dem PC, deswegen wird das wohl nichts. Ich hab jedenfalls nicht nochmal Lust, nen Char auf Paragon 40 zu ziehen.

 

Mal schauen, vielleicht hol' ich es mir, wenn es mal nix anderes gibt. Ein wenig gespannt bin ich ja schon, wie es sich mit Controller spielt. (ich bin eigentlich nicht so der KLICK KLICK KLICK Typ, so wie mans aufm PC macht, deswegen würde es mir wohl gefallen ^^)

 

finde die direkte steuerung an der konsole durchaus gelungen und es spielt sich trotzdem sehr genau  hatte da ja meine zweifel. am pc ist nach fast paragon 400 und enttäuschung über die ladder eh erstmal die luft raus. an der konsole zock ich jetzt einfach nur so bißl alle chars.


----------



## Lari (4. Oktober 2014)

Ouha, zweiter Frühling bei Diablo3? Wartet mal ab, wenn ihr die Nephalem-Portale macht. Ruckzuck Full Legendary, dazu noch die legendären Edelsteine und Zack: Qual 3 - 4 locker drin.

Spiel einen Hexendoktor mit einer Pet/DoT Mischung, mir will der +x% Dienerschaden Helm nicht droppen, dafür sofort zu Beginn den DoT-Helm bekommen. Fluppt jedenfalls sehr gut


----------



## Königmarcus (4. Oktober 2014)

Dark Souls 2 - mit einer Waffe die ich vorher immer gemieden hab, aber wie es sich herausgestellt hat, ist die Waffe der Burner!


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Oktober 2014)

Also irgendwas mach ich mit der Russin falsch.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Oktober 2014)

Wie komme ich zu den Toren?
Werde morgen Projekt 70 in Angriff nehmen, kam heute leider nicht zum spielen.


----------



## myadictivo (5. Oktober 2014)

auf der konsole garnicht :p

am pc einfach nephalem-portale machen und stein der prüfungen finden - und dann ab ins greater rift...

jedoch imho ist dieser modus sowas von spassbefreit..deshalb hatte ich auch aufgehört.

 

horizon 2 : es macht sowas von laune einfach nur rumzufahren, landschaft anzugucken, ab und an einen fahrer (KI) rauszufordern, dann rennen zu fahren oder die fahrspass-liste (meist bockschwer) anzugehen. auch dieses rivalen-feature finde ich immer besser. einfach super das spiel. bin gespannt was driveclub so auf der pfanne hat. allerdings werde ich mir da erstmal nur die psn+ version gönnen.

 

einziger vorteil an der ps4 ist halt echt der arbeitskollege und dann zusammen zocken / chat. da kann die one grade so nicht mithalten..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht sollte man in den D3 Bereich gehen, wenn man über D3 reden möchte ...


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Oktober 2014)

Wir reden ja nicht über D3 sondern über das, was wir gerade spielen, was zufällig D3 ist.

Einfach nur einen Spieletitel nach dem anderen spammen ist ja auch langweilig.


----------



## Ogil (5. Oktober 2014)

Immer noch AC4: Black Flag. Irgendwie verbringe ich mehr Zeit damit zu erkunden, die See unsicher zu machen und mein Schiff aufzuruesten als mit dem eigentlichen Spiel. Aber das macht ja nix 

Falls mich mal jemand im PSN adden will: og1L55


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2014)

War nur ein Vorschlag Schrotti

 

Ist das nicht eig. der Sinn des Threads ? Wenn ich im "Was habt ihr Neues" Thread über neue Sachen diskutiere, werd ich auch angemault. Mir ist es gleich, ich interessiere mich ja für D3, :>


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich im "Was habt ihr Neues" Thread über neue Sachen diskutiere, werd ich auch angemault.

 

Wenn ich dran denke wie oft mir schon die Galle dabei hochgekommen ist...

 

@Topic: Ich glaub ich werde meinen Frust über meine Russin abklingen lassen und in Torchlight 2 weiterdaddeln. Ich hätte ja eigentlich Bock auf Dota 2, aber zuviel Panik davor.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Oktober 2014)

So lvl 70 Paragon lvl 12 oder so.
Auf Qual 2 im Kopfgeldjägermodus mich 3 Stunden hochgestorben. Blutsplitter? gegen rotz eingetauscht. Und 7000000x verreckt. 

Morgen Abend guck ich mal wie ich ans Marodeurset komme


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Oktober 2014)

Mittel-Erde: Mordors Schatten

Habe es seit gestern. Auf jedenfall packend. zu beginn etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Kampfsystem, zurechtfinden wie, wo, was, aber herausfordernd. bosse sind nur auf spezielle weise verwundbar und können verstärkung rufen (auch andere bosse). oft blieb mir nur die flucht. wie bei Assassins Creed auch sehr gute finishing und konter moves.


----------



## Greendesert (6. Oktober 2014)

Hab auch seit gestern Mordors Schatten und finde es auch echt gut. Wer Assassins Creed mag, wird damit ganz bestimmt auch warm.

Den Schwierigkeitsgrad finde ich wirklich mal angenehm, da wird dem Spieler nicht soviel vorgekaut wie in anderen Spielen^^


----------



## myadictivo (6. Oktober 2014)

ich hoffe mein mordors schatten kommt heute 

weiß jemand wann dieses styx auf den konsolen erscheint ? glaube auf steam ist ja morgen oder übermorgen release, aber zu den one/ps4 versionen find ich irgendwie nichts.

vom spielprinzip her spricht mich dieses goblin-gestealthe ja auch tierisch an


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2014)

Hätte ich gewusst, das SoM so halb Stealth ist... ich HASSE Stealth -.-*

 

Davon aber mal abgesehen ist es ein gutes Spiel, das Nemesis System ist echt einzigartig.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. Oktober 2014)

Würde es ja eig. auch zocken wollen, aber erstmal Fifa und Driveclub


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2014)

War Driveclub nicht for free für PS Plus Mitglieder ?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. Oktober 2014)

Ja schon, habe es trotzdem schonmal bezahlt, in der Hoffnung, es im Voraus zu laden und dann gleich morgen Abend spielen zu können 

 

Also die Gratisversion ist etwas abgespeckt, dafür bekommst du mit PS Plus die Vollversion billiger


----------



## Ogil (6. Oktober 2014)

10 Autos und 11 Tracks (1 Location) vs. 50 Autos und 55 Tracks (5 Locations). Also um ziemlich genau 4/5 abgespeckt 

 

Ich werde mir aber auch erstmal die kostenlose Version anschauen und dann entscheiden, ob es kaufe. Ich finde es auch ziemlich unfair gegenueber Vorbestellern die letztlich mehr bezahlen und vermutlich eh PSN+ haben...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab 40 bezahlt für meine Vorbestellung, eigentlich ganz gutes Angebot, oder nicht?


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich spiele zur Zeit Elite-Dangerous in der Beta 2. Nach dem V2.0 mehr schlecht als recht lief und die folgenden Patches 2.01-2.03 ebenfalls alles nur verschlimmbessert haben, kann man nun seit Freitag mit 2.04 vernünftig zocken. Grafisch gab es noch eine deutliche Verbesserung und die Menüführung wurde ebenfalls noch mal deutlich verbessert. So langsam nimmt das Spiel Form an und es wird wohl spätestens Ende Nov. Anfang Dez. offiziell draußen sein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2014)

War ja eh klar, dass es nur ne etwas größere Demo werden wird. Reicht mir aber. Hab momentan noch Shadow of Morder, Metro Redux, (Destiny) und Killzone SF hier liegen.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. Oktober 2014)

Killzone und Destiny habe ich auch, aber ebenfalls kaum gespielt.. dafür Garden Warfare    das beste Game


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Oktober 2014)

Gleich D3.&#9829;&#65039;


----------



## myadictivo (7. Oktober 2014)

Hätte ich gewusst, das SoM so halb Stealth ist... ich HASSE Stealth -.-*

 

Davon aber mal abgesehen ist es ein gutes Spiel, das Nemesis System ist echt einzigartig.

 

stealth kann man das bei der strunz-dummen ork-KI eigentlich garnicht nennen, oder 

 

meins kam gestern, hab dann auch mal reingezockt. war erst ein bißl überfordert. grade auch weil direkt am anfang mal eben 3 so ork-hauptmänner aus dem nichts auf mich zukamen. aber scheint spassig zu sein.


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Oktober 2014)

jawohl...anfällig auf schleichangriffe.

ich springe also von einer klippe hinunter direkt in 30 uruks rein stealthe mich gute 30 meter durch die meute um dort den hauptmann mit einem schleichangriff umzubringen. aber hey man ist ja schliesslich nicht einfach nur ein waldläufer.

ansonsten macht mir das spiel tierisch spass auch wenns momente gibt in denen es einfach nicht läuft. sei es weil die steuerung bockt ich einfach kein glück habe oder der hauptmann unerwartet auftaucht.

hattet ihr das auch schon...

ich hatte einen hauptmann den ich 2 mal töten musste und er ist ein 3. mal aufgetaucht. der wollte einfach nicht tot bleiben. hiess XXX der bluter (armburst schütze mit schnell schuss). als ich ihn dann das 3. mal abmurkste versprach er mir, mich bis in alle ewigkeit zu verfolgen.


----------



## myadictivo (8. Oktober 2014)

ich sag doch die KI ist dumm 

kannst ja teilweise von vorne und obwohl sie dich sehen (rotes dreieck) noch meucheln..

mir machts aber auch spass durch mordor zu schleichen, orks zu killen und aufgaben zu erledigen..

 

gestern noch für ne stunde angezockt : driveclub

 

sieht ganz gut aus, fährt sich aber merkwürdig. eigentlich hatte ich mich grade ans ps4 pad gewöhnt aber driveclub hat das alles wieder zunichte gemacht, steuerte sich teils sehr nervös, fühlt sich stellenweise an wie im zeitraffer.. aber ist wohl gewöhnungssacge, aber macht laune. bin nur 3-4 strecken gefahren, dann sind mir die augen zugefallen. keine ahnung was das jetzt für ne version war, ich hatte die ps+ erweiterung digital gekauft, aber die server waren noch nicht online und mittags hatte er auch nur knappe 3gb statts 14,5 gezogen, die das spiel angeblich belegen soll..

 

edit : und gesehn, dass gestern wohl auch D3 auf den pc-stand gepacht wurde


----------



## Ogil (8. Oktober 2014)

Was ich bisher an Reviews zu Driveclub gelesen habe klang auch alles eher mittelmaessig. Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall erstmal die kostenlose PSN+-Version anschauen und dann entscheiden, ob das Upgraden lohnt oder nicht...


----------



## myadictivo (8. Oktober 2014)

hab driveclub grade mal weiter gespielt und die rookie-liga abgeschlossen. finds ganz okay, erinnert mich halt an alte tage an der ps1 

keine schnörkel, kein unnötiges drum herum. einfach rennen in hübscher optik und trotz momentanen zwangs SP-modus schon sehr motivierend.

wer sich dran stört das man sich nicht in einer freien welt bewegen kann, das die aufgaben/zielstellungen recht abwechslungsarm sind und nicht tunen/lackerien kann wird vll nicht glücklich damit.

 

frage :

machen wir ein buffed forum driveclub sobald die server stehen ?


----------



## pampam (8. Oktober 2014)

Driveclub hab ich auch schon zu Hause liegen, mich stört aber extrem, das es keine echten Strecken gibt. Aber bald kommt ja Project Cars...
Momentan hab leider ich keine Lust auf Driveclub, da mein Fernseher repariert wird und ich nur ein Ersatzgerät mit richtig miesem Bild und nichtmal FHD bekommen hab :/
Da lernt man remote Play per PS Vita zu schätzen...


----------



## myadictivo (8. Oktober 2014)

naja, solange sie die server nicht lauffähig bringen ists ja eh wuppe. offline macht das spiel jetzt nicht soooviel spass. die KI ist halt..arschig.. ich meine ich mag diese drivatar-KI der forza reihe auf der one auch nicht übermäßig gerne und die rempelt genauso, aber in DC ists auch schon extrem. zumindest jetzt bei den schnelleren autos nerven rempler von stur auf der ideallinie fahrenden KI kollegen schon heftig. ich will das mal online zocken  los sony !

 

kurz angespielt : styx master of shadows und schon direkt nen wutanfall bekommen und das obligatorische padinglotzepfeffer grade so abwenden können. gutes spiel


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Oktober 2014)

Zu viel D3, bin bei Paragon 76 und spiele auf Qual VI, war eben in so nem Regenbogenwunderland. War wie auf Halluzionogenen. 

Marauder fetzt schon ziemlich. :>


----------



## Loony555 (9. Oktober 2014)

Habe mir gestern das neue Super Smash Bros für den 3DS geleistet.

 

Ist total spaßig, super viele Charaktere (nicht nur von Nintendo),

tolle Levels mit viel "Fanservice" und reichlich Überraschungen,

und unzählige originale und Remix-Musikstücke aus dutzenden bekannter Spiele.

 

Aber ich verstehe irgendwie komplett von vorne bis hinten nur Bahnhof, was das Spielprinzip angeht.

Es ist mein allererstes Smash Bros Spiel.

Ist auf jeden Fall alles sehr ungewöhnlich im Vergleich zu allen anderen "Prügelspielen", die ich bisher so in die Finger bekam.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Oktober 2014)

So, gerade Tiny & Big abgeschlossen. Nettes Spiel und dass man mit 'nem Laser fast alles zersäbeln kann ist echt spaßig. Neben Diablo 3 (muss immer noch Akt 5 beenden) wird es nun Zeit was anderes rauszusuchen. Aber dafür hab ich ja unter anderem mein Roulette.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. November 2014)

Nach 3 Wochen denke ich, dass es okay ist nochmal zu posten damit der Thread nomma gepusht wird.

 

durgespielt:

- Gerade mit Organ Trail (nicht Oregan Trail  ) mal wieder durchgespielt. Cthulhu wurde dabei leider von nem Banditen erschossen...

- Pikmin 2 hab ich auch noch durchgespielt.

 

spiele gerade:

- Cthulhu Saves the World: Würde es mehr kosten, könnte ich es nicht empfehlen. Für den Preis allerdings ganz nett.

- Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen mit Archeage angefangen und eines muss ich ganz klar sagen: Das mit den Arbeitspunkten ist der letzte Mist. Bei dem Spiel hat man ja fast solche Wartezeiten wie in einem Browserspiel. 

 

Mal schauen, was ich in Bezug auf PC als nächstes aus der Kiste kram. Im Konsolensektor ist es ja klar, was jetzt erstmal angesagt ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2014)

The Binding of Isaac/Rebirth

 

Nach meinen ersten Eindrücken wird das wohl ein Spiel, wo ich wieder locker 150+ Stunden reinstecken werde.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. November 2014)

Ist jetzt ja bei ps+, werds wohl nachher mal runterladen. (:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2014)

Von da habe ich es auch. Werde es aber im Nachhinein nochmal kaufen. Edmund und Co. sind einfach sau sympatisch und haben das Herz am rechten Fleck. Kann man nicht von jedem Entwickler sagen.

 

Zum Spiel: GENIAL. Ich liebe den Style. War ja schon alles aus dem Original bekannt, aber sie haben nochmal nen Zahn zugelegt. Da das Spiel nicht mehr auf Flash basiert (THANK GOD), fühlt es sich sofort glatter, flüssiger und schneller an. Ich hatte es zuvor nur auf Tastatur gespielt, weil ich die Genauigkeit bevorzugte (und weil Controller nur über Zusatzprogramme supportet wurde). Mit dem PS4 Pad ist es ungewohnt. Aber daran gewöhnt man sich. Die Entwickler haben eigentlich alle Kritik, die sie fürs Original erhalten haben (keine vergrößerbare Map, keine unterschiedlichen Savefiles, unheimlich lange Ladezeiten, keine unterschiedlich großen Räume usw...) zu Herzen genommen und verbessert!

 

Also, wer auf Rouge-like Zelde-esque-Plattformer steht, sollte zugreifen. Das Original habe ich für 10 &#8364; mit Addon erworben und 150 Stunden reingesetzt. Mehr Stunden als in Skyrim.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. November 2014)

Glaube das is auch für die Vita...bin bald zu hause, dann wirds direkt gezogen (:

Das ist also ne Art Zelda? Mit Ausrüstung sammeln etc?


----------



## Schrottinator (7. November 2014)

Nicht ganz. Es erinnert grob etwas an die Zeldaspiele mit der Ansicht von oben, was vor allem daran liegt, dass es pro Ebene eine Schatztruhe mit nem Upgrade/Item gibt und die Ebenen auch in Räume aufgeteilt sind.


----------



## Legendary (7. November 2014)

Gestern CoD Advanced Warfare durchgespielt...die Cinematics sind wirklich sehr fein und auch die Grafik kann sich für ne 360 sehen lassen. Spielerisch...naja CoD halt. 

 

Der Splitscreen bockt allerdings ziemlich. Durch das Exo machen die Matches Fun wenn man dashen und hoch springen kann.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2014)

Ist halt ein Rouge-like, wenn du stirbst ist alles weg. Aber du schaltest eigentlich andauernd Items oder Charaktere frei, die du im nächsten Run verwenden kannst. Und du hast immer verschiedene Runs, nichts ähnelt sich.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. November 2014)

Oha ok, lasse mich überraschen.


----------



## Rexo (10. November 2014)

The Secret World


----------



## Fenya (10. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Soooo gut!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. November 2014)

So nach einem fleißigen Wochenende trotz Arbeit etc. sind mein DH (Marodeur Build) Crusader (Holy Shotgun) und Sorcerer (Armageddon Hydra) ausrüstungstechnisch fast komplett. 
Dem Crusader fehlt Leorics Krone (Hab evtl. doch schon genug CDR für Perma Champion.)
Dem Sorcerer fehlt ne Geisterstunde und TaT. Kann beides aber warten.
Arbeite gerade an meinem Blitzmönch, 4x Thunderfury/Odins Sohn/Donnerkeil ....mit INT._.
Muss nachher Gewanderung und Waffen fertig farmen.

Da mir nur noch 2 Trophäen zu Platin fehlen fang ich die Tage n HC WD an...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. November 2014)

Unity


----------



## Greendesert (11. November 2014)

Da hat jemand beziehungen zu einem netten Händler 

 

Meins kommt hoffentlich auch morgen an ^^


----------



## acepwnz (11. November 2014)

Hearthstone aber ich sollte eigentlich weiter lernen....


----------



## Schrottinator (14. November 2014)

ArcheAge aka "Wait or Pay"-Simulator. So langsam vergeht mir echt der Spaß an dem Spiel...


----------



## Aun (14. November 2014)

ach der herr kommt trotz wynn wieder in die sb zurück?


----------



## Schrottinator (14. November 2014)

ach der herr kommt trotz wynn wieder in die sb zurück?

Dann soll ich also weg bleiben?


----------



## Aun (14. November 2014)

ich hab doch extra fallen für dich gebaut ^^ ich  will doch den "schwarzwälder wolf" fangen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2014)

Buffed Drama hatten wir lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2014)

ich hab doch extra fallen für dich gebaut ^^ ich  will doch den "schwarzwälder wolf" fangen ^^

 

Schrotti ist auf dem Weg nach Hollywood

 

[ctecvideo]60604[/ctecvideo]

 

Damit das niemand falsch versteht das ist nur liebevoll gemeint - wir ärgern Schrotti nicht auch wenn es so ausieht für Fremde


----------



## Aun (15. November 2014)

du bist der einzige mit fremdemhass!


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2014)

Back to Topic ^^

 

Wow wenn es geht ansonsten Swtor


----------



## Aun (15. November 2014)

irgend so ein game by wynn ^^^wenn es mal installieren würde


----------



## Aun (15. November 2014)

wieso wow? d3 und andere laufen ohne probleme ^^


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2014)

_D3 oder halt GW2/TSW je nach dem wie die laune steht _

 

_switche gerade alle parr minuten hin und her _


----------



## Patiekrice (17. November 2014)

[ctecvideo]60604[/ctecvideo]

 

 

wie urig ist das denn bitte hahahaha   wie lasziv die Alte da reinkommt ehehehe

 

tt: Farcry4 und Limbo während ich GW2 noch aufm Macbook installiere


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. November 2014)

tt: Farcry4

 

Ist das Obernice? Werd ich mir auch morgen früh holen, hab super Bock drauf..


----------



## Patiekrice (17. November 2014)

Bisschen bessere Grafik, nette Gadgets, im Prinzip aber wie das 3er


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. November 2014)

Fand 3 schon sehr gut, bin aber nie wirklich dazu gekommen das viel zu spielen.. daher genau richtig für mich


----------



## Legendary (17. November 2014)

Bisschen bessere Grafik, nette Gadgets, im Prinzip aber wie das 3er  

 

Also das perfekte Spiel.

 

Erstmal muss ich Rogue durchspielen inkl. aller Truhen, Fragmente, Renovierungen etc.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. November 2014)

fifa mit FIORENTINA<3


----------



## Schrottinator (17. November 2014)

Stehe kurz vorm Ende in "Cthulhu saves the world"


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. November 2014)

was is das fürn spiel?


----------



## Patiekrice (17. November 2014)

^ Ich hoffe das ist nicht dein ernst.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. November 2014)

Das mein ich voll ernte.

"Cthulhu saves the world" ist ein RPG, welches an die alten JRPGs vom SNES usw. anlehnt. Der spielerische Tiefgang ist eher gering und es ist eher auf Humor getrimmt. Spaß macht es, vor allem, da man sich beim Leveln für eine von 2 Optionen entscheiden kann, was man leveln will.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. November 2014)

Ich habe eigentlich den Sozi angesprochen damit :>


----------



## Schrottinator (17. November 2014)

Na zum Glück hab ich dann wenigstens noch seine Frage beantwortet.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. November 2014)

Doch.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. November 2014)

Na die Frage ist schon irgendwie berechtigt. Das Teil muss man nicht unbedingt kennen.


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2014)

Nach langer Abstinenz tatsächlich wieder WoW, vor allem nachdem sich der Lag-Mist beruhigt hat.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. November 2014)

Den Oktopus kenn ich schon, nur das Spiel nicht.
Die positiven Kritiken überschlagen sich ja.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. November 2014)

Den Oktopus kenn ich schon, nur das Spiel nicht.

Ich meinte auch das Spiel. Oder denkst du, dass ich dir Mangel an Trivial-Pursuite-Wissen unterstelle? 

 

Da Cthulhu nun die Welt gerettet hat, wird es Zeit was neues zu installieren. Ich hätte voll Böcke auf Valkyria Chronicles, allerdings sollte ich erstmal was vom Spielestack abarbeiten, bevor ich neuen Kram kaufe.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. November 2014)

Ich hätte voll Böcke auf Valkyria Chronicles, allerdings sollte ich erstmal was vom Spielestack abarbeiten, bevor ich neuen Kram kaufe.

 

Man ey ich hab auch noch so viele Spiele hier rum liegen...

 

Metro Redux

Shadow of Mordor

Lords of the Fallen

FIFA

Binding of Isaac Rebirth

und bald wohl auch DA: Inquisition...

 

und na, was spiele ich grade ? Richtig, WoW.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. November 2014)

Lords of Fallen und das Isaac Remake will ich auch noch. Es gibt so viel gutes Zeug. Allerdings hab ich auf dem Steam-Stapel noch >360 Spiele übrig. Dann gibt es noch 4 andere Stapel und dann kommt ja noch bald die Wii U ins Haus.


----------



## Arosk (18. November 2014)

B-b-b-b-b-b-binding of Isaac... nun ja, nicht schwer. Ist auch das einzige Spiel was ich überhaupt spiele.


----------



## Patiekrice (18. November 2014)

Man ey ich hab auch noch so viele Spiele hier rum liegen...

 

Metro Redux

Shadow of Mordor

Lords of the Fallen

Binding of Isaac Rebirth

und bald wohl auch DA: Inquisition...

 

und na, was spiele ich grade ? Richtig, WoW.  

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. November 2014)

Hör bloß auf mit Steam. Ich hab bis auf WoW PC Gaming komplett aufgegeben. Nach den ganzen miserablen PC Ports wohl auch richtig so.


----------



## Grushdak (18. November 2014)

HdRo und nun auch mal nach langer Zeit Schnupperkurs in WoW


----------



## bkeleanor (19. November 2014)

Als Einstimmung für Far Cry 4, dass demnächst bei mir ankommt habe ich Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon gespielt.

Sowas von übertrieben und Retro, es reiht sich klischee an klischee, es ist so traschig gemacht, dass ich es einfach nur klasse finde.

die waffen sind der hammer, die sprüche abgedroschen und das gameplay fantastisch.

"sloan: dein blut ist genau wie meins - nämlich blau"

"rex: falsch mein blut ist immer rot, blau und weiss!"

während dem spielen musste ich oft mal kurz in deckung gehen weil ich vor lachen nicht weitermachen konnte.

es hält zwar nicht besonders viel spielzeit bereit ca. 5h aber die machen wirklich laune und bei einer Steamaktion von 3 euro absolut ok.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. November 2014)

Man ey ich hab auch noch so viele Spiele hier rum liegen...
 
Metro Redux
Shadow of Mordor
Lords of the Fallen
FIFA
Binding of Isaac Rebirth
und bald wohl auch DA: Inquisition...
 
und na, was spiele ich grade ? Richtig, WoW.  



Kenne das darf garnicht in mein Regal gucken...besonders ins Ps3/360 Segment. Bestimmt 30Spiele warten da noch. Aber ok 20x Vanquish und Dantes Inferno durchspielen. :/
Oder halt WoW> Alle anderen Spiele.Dabei ist WoW so"leer".

Wie gesagt kenne das genau. Von Steam fang ich gar nicht erst an...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2014)

DA: Inquisition

 

Grade das erste Mal nem Drachen begegnet. Er spuckt nen Feuerball -> meine komplette Party ist tot...


----------



## Schrottinator (22. November 2014)

Flucht von der Toteninsel. Das Spiel ist meh aber auch ein wunderbarer Beweis dafür, dass man der Presse nichts glauben darf...


----------



## Ogil (22. November 2014)

Wieso? Alles was ich bisher gelesen habe war "Das Spiel ist meh"...


----------



## Schrottinator (22. November 2014)

Ein paar Seiten haben Kritiken rausgehauen, die der Wahrheit nicht entsprechen und dementsprechend auch Wertungen. Polygon, Game Informer und Hardcore Gamer sind solche Spezies. Bei IGN bin ich allerdings etwas überrascht, dass das was sinniges bei rumkam.


----------



## Tikume (23. November 2014)

Habe gerade "A bird story" durchgespielt.
Erstmal wirkt die Geschichte simpel. Durch die liebevolle (und wortlose) Präsentation mit ihren Details und der Vermischung von "Realität" und Fantasie gewinnt sie aber an Tiefe und regt zum nachdenken auch nach dem Spielen an.
Und auch wenn die Story gar nicht so traurig ist, sind mal wieder Tränen geflossen.
 
Und die Musik ist auch mal wieder klasse.
 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=riBh_FPlu6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. November 2014)

Ich habe den ganzen Vormittag GW2 gespielt. Wieder völlig drauf hängen geblieben.


----------



## polterer82 (25. November 2014)

GTA 5 durchgezockt zum zweiten Mal.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Dezember 2014)

Mordors Schatten....leider auf der ps3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Dezember 2014)

Outlast mit nem Freund, no like.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (3. Dezember 2014)

Das neue Game of Thrones Spiel


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Dezember 2014)

Mal wieder in Awesomenauts reinschauen. Sooo viele Änderungen. *.*


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Dezember 2014)

ähh WoW und Hearthstone ^^


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2014)

ähh WoW und Hearthstone ^^

du hast die epische kaffeepause vergsessen ^^  ich mach jetzt durch bis zum umfalnn. urlaub gabs keinen anderweitig


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Dezember 2014)

Eben Hochfels geraided in WoW, mir kommts vor das wieder Skill > Gear herrscht, besonders was die Dps angeht. Habe mit meinem 630 Rogue alle Anderen (besseres Gear als ich)  u.A. einen anderen Rogue mit DEUTLICH besserem Gear sowas von Nass gemacht.

Und ich dachte vorher noch "mhhh nix verzaubert außer Waffen, nix gesockelt, machste halt nur gediegen Schaden" 
Mein Internetpenis ist heut richtig gewachsen!


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2014)

Eben Hochfels geraided in WoW, mir kommts vor das wieder Skill > Gear herrscht, besonders was die Dps angeht. Habe mit meinem 630 Rogue alle Anderen (besseres Gear als ich) u.A. einen anderen Rogue mit DEUTLICH besserem Gear sowas von Nass gemacht.

Und ich dachte vorher noch "mhhh nix verzaubert außer Waffen, nix gesockelt, machste halt nur gediegen Schaden"
Mein Internetpenis ist heut richtig gewachsen! 

es ist imer noch extremst ne gear/skill frage.
nur weil du 30 lvl über ihm bist heißt es noch lange net, dass du anspringsts


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Dezember 2014)

lern lesen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2014)

GTA 5 PS4

 

First Person ist trippy ( &#865;° &#860;&#662; &#865;°)


----------



## Micro_Cuts (5. Dezember 2014)

Immer noch Guild Wars 2 

 

Und noch etwas WoW bis mein Abo ausläuft


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Dezember 2014)

Far Cry 4 story durch. das eigentlich schlecht bzw. böse ende gewählt wie die cut szene nach den credits noch untermauerte.

aber nach der cut szene konnte ich es noch in ein zufriedenstellendes ende umwandeln.

gutes spiel...relativ kurze story aber viel sachen die man nebenbei noch machen kann.


----------



## Legendary (9. Dezember 2014)

Vor ner Woche AC Rogue durch mit 95% Gesamtsynchro :>

Jetzt FC4 auf der 360, gefällt mir sehr gut, haben FC3 in einigen Punkten um nette Verbesserungen erweitert.

 

Danach evtl. DA Inquisition oder Shadow of Mordor


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Dezember 2014)

FC4 ist so suchterzeugend. :x


----------



## Loony555 (23. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem das Spiel bald 1 1/2 Jahre hier ungeöffnet rumlag ("Wir haben doch keine Zeit!" *auf die Armbanduhr tipp*)

habe ich nun im Weihnachtsurlaub ENDLICH Zeit für *The Last of Us* für die PS3.

 

Habe jetzt in nur 3 Tagen sicher knapp 20 Stunden Spielzeit reingesteckt, und bin in Kapitel 6 oder so. Ich kann einfach nicht mehr aufhören.

(Auch wenns leider bald auch so zuende sein wird)...

 

Ich kann wirklich ohne Übertreibung sagen... ICH LIEBE DIESES SPIEL!

Es ist sicherlich das beste Spiel, das ich seit Jahren gespielt habe... Wer braucht da noch ein Half Life 2? 

 

Die Geschichte, die dichte Atmosphäre, die abwechslungsreichen Locations, die vielen Lösungswege, die grandiose Grafik, der Soundtrack, 

und vor allem die unglaublich tollen Protagonisten Joel und Ellie, die einem beide dermaßen ans Herz wachsen...

 

Also wer das Spiel noch nicht kennt, und vielleicht schon eine PS4 unter dem Baum findet:

Wenn ihr Survival Horror und tolle, filmreife Geschichten mögt, holt euch dieses Spiel! (Egal ob für PS3 oder das HD Remake für die PS4)...

Ihr werdet jede Minute genießen!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Dezember 2014)

Fande TLOU gar nicht so geil, hat mich irgendwie nicht gefesselt.

 

Ich spiele momenten meist Far Cry4, gestern aber wieder mit Fifa und NY Red Bulls angefangen, die sind genau wie alle in der MLS dermaßen Mau, wollte aber halt mal wieder mit Henry spielen. 

Konnte gestern ablösefrei Drogba verpflichten. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

grad mal wieder ein bissl Hearthstone. Eben Neptulon in nem Booster Pack gezogen... joa. Der geht ab.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Mage mit Dr. Bumm geht schon gut klar. Paar Karten sind suboptimal, aber dafür hat man Spaß am RNGsus.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2014)

Mit Unstable Portal hab ich vorhin auch rumgespielt. So lange, bis ich einmal Target Dummy und einmal Wisp bekommen habe... beide (natürlich) für null Mana. -.- Dr. Boom hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Dezember 2014)

Würde Hearthstone auch gern ausprobieren, kurz erklärung bitte?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2014)

Spiele es am Besten einfach. Wirst schon verstehen. Mache dich nur auf ne MENGE MENGE Frustration bereit. Es ist im Prinzip nicht P2W, aber wenn du Geld reinsteckst kommst du schneller nach vorn (wenn du Ranked spielst).

 

Du hast am Anfang ein Basic Set zu Verfügung mit den Klassenkarten. Alle anderen Karten bekommst du entweder in der Arena (ein Modus, wo du quasi 3 Leben hast. Zu Beginn wählst du eine Klasse und musst dich zwischen 30 Random Karten entscheiden. Je weiter du kommst, umso besser ist deine Belohnung - geht bis 12 Siege oder eben 3 Niederlagen) oder durch Packs, die du dir kaufst. In jedem Deck sind 5 Karten drin und mindestens eine rare (Seltenheitswerte wie in WoW - also Common, rare,epic,legendary). Allerdings kannst du auch Karten craften durch Dust. Dust bekommst du (so wie bei den Verzauberern in WoW), wenn du Karten entzauberst, weil du z.B. mehr als Zwei Exemplare von einer hast oder eine nicht brauchst (je höher der Wert der Karte, desto mehr Dust).

 

Du bekommst jeden Tag 3 Dailys (Siege drei mal als Schurke/Krieger - Spiele 30 Karten die über 5 Mana Kosten - Füge X Schaden dem Gegner zu - usw...), wenn du die erfüllst bekommste Gold. Für Gold kannst du dir Eintritt in die Arena kaufen (150G) oder Booster Packs (100G pro Stück).

 

TL;DR Zocke einfach checkste schon.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Dezember 2014)

Würde Hearthstone auch gern ausprobieren, kurz erklärung bitte? 

Kartenspiel für Leute, die mit Kartenspielen überfordert sind.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2014)

sagt jeder Magickartenspieler <:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

E: Hast aber recht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Dezember 2014)

Magic steht seit Jahren im Raum. aber da rein zu finden... unmöglich. 

Hab sogar 2/3 Spielen gegen andere gewonnen. &#128522;


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Dezember 2014)

sagt jeder Magickartenspieler <:

 

 

E: Hast aber recht.

Zu meiner Verteidigung: Ich habe nie gesagt, dass es schlecht ist.


Magic steht seit Jahren im Raum. aber da rein zu finden... unmöglich.  

Hab sogar 2/3 Spielen gegen andere gewonnen. 
Das ist alles nur, bis man es gewohnt ist. Wobei Magic über die Jahre doch etwas nachgelassen hat.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Dezember 2014)

Oh man.. eben wars noch 12... 3 Stundenam iPad gehangen wegen Hearthstone..


----------



## Loony555 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ja Hearthstone ist schon ein echt großartiges Spiel... Leicht zu erlernen, aber extrem schwer zu meistern.

Wirst du dann merken, wenn Dich selbst auf Rang 25 Spieler mit legendären Decks unangespitzt in den Boden rammen.

Und ja, das passiert mir auch noch, obwohl ich schon seit closed Beta dabei bin.

 

Als kleine Empfehlung für die ersten Investitionen, kauf dir Naxxramas!

Ich persönlich würde und habe es mit Echtgeld gekauft, weil du ansonsten doch einige Wochen dafür Ingamegold sparen musst,

und das Gold doch besser in erste Kartenpacks und/oder Arenaläufe investiert ist.

Die Karten, die es dort gibt, sind großartig, und das "Abenteuer" an sich macht Riesenspass.

Wobei ich persönlich einem Anfänger Arena eher nicht mehr empfehlen würde, 
am Anfang ist man einfach zu unerfahren im nötigen sinnvollen Deckbau, und macht eher Gold kaputt, wenn man öfter mal mit 0:3 ausscheidet.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2014)

Zu meiner Verteidigung: Ich habe nie gesagt, dass es schlecht ist.

 

 

Weiß ich doch Schrotti  Hearthstone unterscheidet sich ja in einem Element von Magic ... es ist (nur) ein Online Kartenspiel. 

 

Das mit Naxxramas stimmt. Entweder du sparst dir das Gold (habe ich tatsächlich gemacht) oder du kaufst es dir. Da bekommst du extrem wichtige Karten (außerdem ist es schön herausfordernd, gegen die Bosse zu fighten)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Dezember 2014)

jo ich habe naxx bis auf den letzten flügel mit ingamegold freigeschaltet. niemand zwingt einen schnell "vorran" zu kommen in dem spiel.

einfach ganz unverbindlich spielen und dabei lernen. wenn man dann angefixt ist kann man immernoch nach "billigen" decks im internet gucken (zB http://www.hearthpwn.com/decks/33140-trumps-free-mage ) und sich streams anschauen um ein bisschen von der meta zu lernen.

mir gefällt das es sehr unverbindlich ist. keiner reißt mir den kopf ab, wenn ich nicht alle naxx karten 2 tage nach release habe. ^^

ach ja und spielen mit gildenkollegen kann sehr emotional werden :3



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Dezember 2014)

Werde wohl auf Zoo Lock gehen da es für ~1300 Staub konstruierbar ist.

Werde vorerst kein Echtgeld investieren. Bin zwar ein ungeduldiger Mensch, aber was das angeht kann ich warten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2014)

http://www.icy-veins.com/hearthstone/decks-and-guides-for-constructed-play

 

Da findest du für alles etwas. Sei es Basic Decks (mit dem Basic Pala bin ich bis Rang 15 gekommen) oder halt Budget. Musst nur gucken, für manche brauchst du Naxx Karten.


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2014)

valiant hearts. sehr schönes spiel, das ubisoft mal nicht in den sand gesetzt hat ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Dezember 2014)

valiant hearts. sehr schönes spiel, das ubisoft mal nicht in den sand gesetzt hat ^^

So wie auch Child of Light und die letzten beiden Rayman-Spiele. Ubisoft macht anscheinend bessere Spiele, wenn sie nicht 100% Cash-Cow fahren.


----------



## Tikume (28. Dezember 2014)

Dieses ganze Ubisoft Bashing verstehe ich eh nicht.

 

Ansonsten spiele ich gerade Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor und Senran Kagura am 3DS.


----------



## Ogil (28. Dezember 2014)

Verstehen kann ich es schon. Wenn man unbedingt Spiele fuers Weihnachtsgeschaeft auf den Markt werfen muss obwohl sie so unfertig/buggy sind, dass man sich dessen durchaus selbst bewusst sein musste, dann sammelt man halt keine Pluspunkte bei den Spielern. Was natuerlich nicht heisst, dass die Spiele ansich schlecht waeren - ich mag z.B. die AC-Serie, habe aber mein Unity hier mehr oder weniger noch ungespielt liegen weil ich erstmal ein paar Patches abgewartet habe...

 

Aber zurueck zum Thema: Ich spiele im Moment mal wieder DoW2, nachdem Games for Windows Live weggefallen ist und man nur noch Steam braucht und sogar Achievements bekommt. Ausserdem Elite: Dangerous, ab und zu ein wenig WoD und an der Konsole  Dragon Age: Inquisition und GTA5.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Dezember 2014)

Wie spielt sich Elite: Dangerous eigentlich mit dem neuen Stick?

 

@Topic: Rise of Nations, Mario Sunshine und Crypt of the Necrodancer stehen gerade bei mir an.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. Dezember 2014)

Pokemon Rubin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2014)

Würde auch mal gerne hören, wie Elite Dangerous sich so spielt. Ich warte immer noch auf ein neues X-like Spiel. 

 

Ich zocke momentan nur Hearthstone. Experimentiere ein wenig mit Control Shaman und Aggro Druid rum. Druid klappt sehr gut (ranked), Shaman eher weniger.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Dezember 2014)

Hearthstone. Hassliebe._.
Glaube keiner hat so oft SO unglücklich verloren wie ich.

Werde mal gucken ob ich auf ein Kriegerdeck umsteige. 
Werde nachher wohl mal Naxx freischalten.


----------



## Tikume (28. Dezember 2014)

Verstehen kann ich es schon. Wenn man unbedingt Spiele fuers Weihnachtsgeschaeft auf den Markt werfen muss obwohl sie so unfertig/buggy sind, dass man sich dessen durchaus selbst bewusst sein musste, dann sammelt man halt keine Pluspunkte bei den Spielern. Was natuerlich nicht heisst, dass die Spiele ansich schlecht waeren - ich mag z.B. die AC-Serie, habe aber mein Unity hier mehr oder weniger noch ungespielt liegen weil ich erstmal ein paar Patches abgewartet habe...

 

Dafür gibt es aber doch Tests in denen man nachlesen kann wie es ist. Ich verstehe nicht warum sich Leute dann den Kram vorbestellen, das auch noch jedes Jahr machen und dann heulen wie die Schlosshunde.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2014)

Gleich WoW...weiter durch die Arena krüppeln für die Punkte. Wenigstens nur noch 600 bis zum Wochencap.

Meeh :<


----------



## Optimist Prime (6. Januar 2015)

HotS Alpha!

Es ist voll der Burner. &#128513;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2015)

The Wolf Among Us Episode 2 uuuuund Hearthstone vom Bett aus <:


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2015)

Dragon Age 3 13 Stunden und ich bin immer noch im hochland ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2015)

The Wolf Among Us Episode 2 uuuuund Hearthstone vom Bett aus <:



Macht aufm Tablet viel mehr Spaß!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2015)

Definitiv. Hat aber beides Vor und Nachteile. Auf dem Tablet habe ich schon so oft aus versehen die Kreaturen angegriffen anstatt den Gegner ins Gesicht, weil ich auf dem PC immer sehr schnell spiele... funktioniert auf meinem Tab nicht sooo toll. Da dauert es bei mir auch immer länger. Aber ja, trotzdem sehr komfortabel


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2015)

Macht aufm Tablet viel mehr Spaß!

 

immer diese hipster


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2015)

Habe beim Spielen auch immer ne Club Mate in der Hand und höre C zum ro.


----------



## Tikume (7. Januar 2015)

Nach einer Pause (einfach weil irgendwie andere Sachen anstanden) haben wir seit paar Tagen mit Divinity Original Sin weitergespielt im Coop und es macht nach wie vor Laune.


----------



## Keashaa (9. Januar 2015)

Ich habe letztens mal wieder Lands of Lore - The Throne of Chaos rausgeholt...

Ach ja, ich mag dieses alte RPG. Ist zwar etwas zu einfach gewesen, aber trotzdem hats mehr Flair als viele moderne Spiele


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2015)

Jemand Lust ein Twink hochzuspielen? Ohne Acc Gear?:p


----------



## myadictivo (9. Januar 2015)

the walking dead staffel 2

 

habs jetzt durchgespielt  war gut 10 stunden beschäftigt, also ca. 2 stunden pro staffel. die finale staffel hat mich jetzt nicht sooo vom hocker gehauen, nachdem das spiel echt stark angefangen hatte.

 

entweder besorg ich mir jetzt noch the wolf among us oder ich versuch mich an helsing I+II


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Januar 2015)

Jemand Lust ein Twink hochzuspielen? Ohne Acc Gear? 

 

Ich bräuchte erstmal nen Main.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2015)

Ich bräuchte erstmal nen Main.

Dann spielen wir dir einen hoch?:p


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2015)

er hat nichtmal wow


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2015)

Das ist sad


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Januar 2015)

the walking dead staffel 2

 

habs jetzt durchgespielt  war gut 10 stunden beschäftigt, also ca. 2 stunden pro staffel. die finale staffel hat mich jetzt nicht sooo vom hocker gehauen, nachdem das spiel echt stark angefangen hatte.

 

entweder besorg ich mir jetzt noch the wolf among us oder ich versuch mich an helsing I+II

 

Hol dir The Wolf Among Us. 1A Unterhaltung. Spannungstechnisch meiner Meinung nach auf einer Ebene mit TWD Season 1 (das Adventure...)

 

@ Sozi 

 

ich würde gerne, hab ich eigentlich schon lange vor. Nur hab ich noch einiges zu schreiben...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2015)

Mir reicht vollkommen ab und an mal 1-2 Stunden. Für mehr hab ich auch keine Zeit.^^


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Januar 2015)

Jo, lasst doch zu Dritt machen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Januar 2015)

Dann die schwerste Frage... Horde oder Allianz ?


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Januar 2015)

Horde wollte Sozi machen

 

 

Hier mal der entsprechende Thread, damit wir hier nicht OTlern. http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/208015-h-thrall-suche-levelpartner/#entry3426806


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2015)

hat sich jetzt ja eh geklärt, machens zu dritt. :>

@Aun nein, nichts sexuelles. :p


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Januar 2015)

Wie ich mal wieder ausgeschlossen werde...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2015)

Mach nicht einen auf Mago... 

Ich sagte doch... spiel mit..


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Januar 2015)

Mach nicht einen auf Mago... 

Sir, bei allem Respekt muss ich ihnen mitteilen, dass ich diese Aussage mir gegenüber nicht als etwas positives empfinde. Ich laufe ja auch nicht durch die Straßen und zünde einfach Menschen an.


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2015)

aber ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Januar 2015)

Ich würde mich Sorgen machen, wenn dem nicht so wäre.


----------



## Wynn (10. Januar 2015)

18 stunden in dragon age 3 - prolog plus hinterland abgeschlossen mich für die magier jetzt entschlossen


----------



## Loony555 (11. Januar 2015)

Habe mir endlich die Assassins Creed Anthology für die PS3 geleistet (Assassin&#8216;s Creed, Assassin&#8216;s Creed II, AC Brotherhood, AC Revelations und Assassin&#8216;s Creed III).

Und ich bin total begeistert, und kann endlich verstehen, was alle an diesen Spielen so lieben.

 

Dummerweise habe ich jetzt das gleiche Problem wie über Weihnachten bei The Last of Us.

Ich werde von 3rd Person Spielen dermaßen "Motion Sick"... 

Nach spätestens 2 Stunden ist mir so kotzübel, und ich kriege dermaßen derbe Kopfweh, dass ich erstmal einen Tag Pause brauche... 

 

Ich habe auch das Gefühl, es wird mit den Jahren schlimmer... Früher bei z.B. Tomb Raider oder Metal Gear Solid auf der PS1 hatte ich diese Probleme nicht.

Aber je realistischer die Grafik, je mehr Motion Blur, je mehr realistisches "Kameragewackel" und je größer der Fernseher (habe einen 55 Zöller) desto übler wird das bei mir.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Januar 2015)

WoW mit meinen zwei Lieblingsspammern <3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Januar 2015)

Das war suezz<2+1


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2015)

seit ewigkeiten mal wieder space marine ausgepackt. ganz vergessen, wie geil es ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2015)

Das war suezz<2+1

 

Sie meinte damit, du spammst zu viel AE


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Januar 2015)

Darum jetzt doch auf Frost. .-.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2015)

Towers of Altrac


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2015)

Hearthstone. Liebe mein neues Handlock.<3

Um mein Krieger zu perfektionieren bräuchte ich noch ca. 400 Staub für Blutschrei. 
Wenn ich ein paar Karten disse könnte ich das wohl machen.

Bin aber eher an einem Ramp Druid interessiert, aber oh Gott. Das sind locker 2k Staub.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2015)

Ich krieg Augenkrebs wenn ich deutsche Bezeichnungen für HS Karten lese.

 

Adlerhornbogen, abgeschmierter Minibot, Aasfressende Hyände, Arathiwaffenschmiedin, Aufwert o Bot, Auchenaiseelenpriesterin und das beste... ELOXIERTES ROBOBÄRCHEN.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Januar 2015)

ist doch voll süß :>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2015)

Mech Bär Katze ist noch besser.


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2015)

Ich krieg Augenkrebs wenn ich deutsche Bezeichnungen für HS Karten lese.

 

Adlerhornbogen, abgeschmierter Minibot, Aasfressende Hyände, Arathiwaffenschmiedin, Aufwert o Bot, Auchenaiseelenpriesterin und das beste... ELOXIERTES ROBOBÄRCHEN.

und ich les volle kanne arafatwafenschmiede ^^

ich hab mich ja nu glüccklicherweise an die lokalisation gewöhnt

b2t: immer noch warhammer: space marine. gott macht das spiel laune ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

10-0 bisher. Ich hab noch keinen Gegner gehabt, der auch nur annähernd zur Niederlage brachte... 

 

(Außer gg nen Jäger - mit 1HP überlebt  )


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2015)

Eben auch Warri gespielt gegen einen anderen Warri. Beide Control. Hat fast 40 Minuten gedauert. Er hat sich dann am Ende knapp tot gezogen. War ein absolut geiles und krasses Spiel.

@Shika 
Sehr nice.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2015)

Ihr seid beide so sexy.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2015)

Aber nur mit dir vollkommen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2015)




----------



## Loony555 (19. Januar 2015)

Für 7 Euro Counter Strike Global Offensive "geschossen". Supergeiles Spiel! 

Und für alte Counter Strike Veteranen doch erstaunlich gut reinzukommen.

(Halbwegs) konkurrenzfähig mitfraggen fällt irgendwie leichter als früher.

Ich stehe auf die Möglichkeit, seine Waffen mit Skins und Aufklebern zu personalisieren. Irgendwie cool.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Januar 2015)

Ernsthaft? Habe vor 2 oder 3 Jahren Cs:GO auch bei Steam für n 5ergeholt. HAB MICH RICHTIG GEFREUT. 

Ich habs ca 6 Minuten gespielt...

 

Habe locker 6000+ Stunden CS:S gespielt...ich war richtig richtig richtig enttäuscht von Cs:Go...


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2015)

kann ich so unterschreiben. source war und ist genial aber go ist no go ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2015)

Ich hab bis jetzt noch NIE gehört dass jemand Source besser fand als GO.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Januar 2015)

Das sind diese "aus Prinzip"-Hater.


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2015)

ich hab go ausgiebig getestet, toaler schund


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Januar 2015)

Bin kein Hater, war nur total enttäuscht.


----------



## Ogil (19. Januar 2015)

ich hab go ausgiebig getestet, toaler schund 

 

Ich uebersetz das mal: "Ich war voll der Source-Pro und mit GO war alles anders und voll doof und ich hab immer verloren. Ausserdem hab ich mir 3 Schluessel gekauft und keine einzige Waffe im Wert von mehreren hundert Dollars bekommen. Vooooll fies!"


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2015)

Dragon Age 3 

 

44 Stunden 

23/50 Erfolge

LVL 18 - Inquisation Stufe 10


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2015)

Dragon Age 3 

 

44 Stunden 

23/50 Erfolge

LVL 18 - Inquisation Stufe 10

get a life!


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2015)

bei dem spiel hat man wenigstens was für sein geld ^^


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2015)

bei dem spiel hat man wenigstens was für sein geld ^^

jo bei 9,99,- für beide source spiele auch, fürs leben lang ^^ warscheinlich sogar noich billiger


und >50 tacken für son schmarrn:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ein glück lebe ich noch nach der "Demo" devise


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2015)

ich habe nicht 50 euro für gezahlt


----------



## Loony555 (20. Januar 2015)

Ich versteh gar nicht, was ihr an CS GO so schlimm findet?

Die Grafik ist hübsch (nicht State of the Art, aber dafür läuft auch alles super flüssig), die Sounds gewohnt knackig,

die alten Maps wurden sinnvoll überarbeitet, die neuen Maps sind teilweise richtig super, und die schnelle Spielsuche funktioniert auch einwandfrei.

Und sooo sehr anders als die alten Teile ist das Spielgefühl auch nicht.

Es ist durchaus einen Tick schneller (=moderner?). Aber im Prinzip ist immer noch das "campinglastige", sehr vorsichtige Vorgehen und gutes Aiming gefragt, das CS immer von anderen Ego-Shootern abgegrenzt hat.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Januar 2015)

Die Grafik wirkt für mich so:                                             "Wir wollen realistische Grafik für wenig Geld"

Bin halt mit Source aufgewachsen, die meisten 1.6.er haben das gehasst.
Wie gesagt ich bin halt enttäuscht. Ist absolut kein hate. Habe es mir anders vorgestellt, weiß aber auch nicht wirklich wie.
Source ist halt einfach mein Lieblingsshooter.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2015)

Mir gehts ähnlich. Ich weiß noch, wie ich mit nem Kumpel vorm MM stand und wir fremde Leute gefragt haben, ob sie uns CS:S kaufen.

 

Musste es unbedingt haben, weil es alle gezockt haben  CS:GO wäre halt vor genau 10 Jahren mein Ding gewesen. Jetzt bin ich zu faul mich hineinzuarbeiten (und auch kein Interesse an dem Genre - also zu alt dafür).


----------



## Ogil (20. Januar 2015)

Jedes Mal wenn hier einer von Euch Bubis "zu alt dafuer" sagt, faellt Wynn vor Schreck von der Ofenbank!

 

BTT: Hab gestern mal SWTOR reaktiviert und wenn ich mein neues Tablet habe werde ich wohl oefters mal vom Sofa aus Hearthstonen


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2015)

Jedes Mal wenn hier einer von Euch Bubis "zu alt dafuer" sagt, faellt Wynn vor Schreck von der Ofenbank!

 

Ich kenn counterstrike noch als es nur mod von Half Life war 

 

Als Netzwerkarten noch via BNC angeschlossen wurden und man für starcraft nur 1 cd braucht 

 

und mein erster online shooter war star trek elite force


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Januar 2015)

Hatte nen überraschen leichten Lauf mit Maggy. Satan liegt im Dreck und ich hab endlich Guardian Angle. Ohne die No-Damage Achievements hätte ich sogar ne Chance Platinum God zu schaffen. ^^


----------



## DexDrive (21. Januar 2015)

Momentan zocke ich eigendlich nur Destiny das Game motiviert mich zumindest genug,

so das ich es noch nicht hinbekommen habe, mein noch eingeschweistes GTAV anzuspielen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Januar 2015)

Heroes of the Storm

 

Bissl mit Malfurion rumgimpen, auch wenn er nur "support" ist, macht er unheimlich viel Spaß. Die Tatsache, dass es in dem Sinne keinen Support gibt und man je nach Skillung komplett neue Games bekommt ist echt Top.


----------



## Loony555 (26. Januar 2015)

Heroes of the Storm

 

Bissl mit Malfurion rumgimpen, auch wenn er nur "support" ist, macht er unheimlich viel Spaß. Die Tatsache, dass es in dem Sinne keinen Support gibt und man je nach Skillung komplett neue Games bekommt ist echt Top. 

 

Malfurion habe ich auch "lange" als Main gespielt, hab ihn auf Level 9. Ein toller Held.

Wenn Dir Support als Heiler gefällt, kann ich dir seit Start der Closed Beta auch Lili wärmstens empfehlen.

Sie wurde komplett überarbeitet, und ist nun ein Heiler, der richtig viel Spass macht.

Ich hab die letzten Tage fast nur als Lili gespielt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2015)

Ja mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, dass Lili teilweise sogar besser heilt als Malfurion. Ich hab mir das Starter Pack für 4 &#8364; gekauft mit den 3 Standard-Helden (Malfurion - Raynor - Magni (?)) - werde die erstmal genauer testen.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Januar 2015)

Hatte gerade nen ganz tollen Eve run. <3


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Januar 2015)

Skyrim - dachte ich hätte langsam alles...doch es kommt immer wieder neues.


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2015)

Life is Strange EP1 durch. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.

Bleibt natürlich abzuwarten wie der Rest wird, aber da hat Telltale gut Konkurrenz bekommen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Februar 2015)

GoT macht mich Schizophren, so oft wie ich schon die Person gewechselt hab.


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2015)

Life is strange

 

es ist so genial der soundtrack, das gameplay, was man rausfinden kann die versteckten fotos

 

aber jetzt erst in märz episode 2 und dann nochsoviele - warum habe ich das spiel angefangen anders als bei walking dead und wolf amond us bevor die epiosden alle raus sind


----------



## Tikume (3. Februar 2015)

Hast Du immer mal wieder was worauf Du dich freuen kannst


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2015)

Hardline Beta.


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2015)

Hast Du immer mal wieder was worauf Du dich freuen kannst 

 

jo ^^ ich fand es jedenfalls schonmal besser als walking dead und auf einer stufe mit wolf among us

 

ich mein was du da alles entdecken konntest neben der hauptstory

 

und der soundtrack !!!

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NK63zrCCORQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2015)

Ich komme mit dem Setting von Life is Strange irgendwie überhaupt nicht klar. Das Mädel ist mir total unsympathisch und ihre Fähigkeit ist auch... naja. Ich finds eher nervig alles wieder zurück zuspulen, nur um ne richtige Antwort zu geben. Telltale's Adventure haben zwar noch weniger Gameplay-Mechaniken, das ist mir auch auch lieber, als wenn sie einen so "aufgedrückt" werden.


----------



## Tikume (3. Februar 2015)

Das mit dem Setting kann ich verstehen, aber da ist halt jeder anders gestrickt. Ich habe auch Veronica Mars gern geschaut und somit stellt das für mich kein Problem dar.

Ich persönlich finde Zombies total panne und kann auch deswegen mit The Walking Dead gar nichts anfangen.

 

Das mit dem zurückspulen fand ich jetzt nicht nervig, mit R1 kannst Du die Dialoge danach problemlos überspringen und zur Entscheidung kommen.

 

Passend dazu spiele ich gerade Radiant Historia, die haben das mit dem Sprung durch verschiedene Zeitlinien und deren Verknüpfung auch sehr nett gemacht.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2015)

Amazin Princess Sarah

Tales of Grace F (mal wieder)


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2015)

erinnert es dich vieleicht zu sehr an deine arbeit shikari ?


----------



## Keashaa (4. Februar 2015)

Ich spiels nicht direkt selber, sondern meine Frau, aber faszinierend, wie zwei erwachsene Frauen mit so einem Spiel soviel Spaß haben können 

 

Tomodachi Life aufn 3DS


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2015)

erinnert es dich vieleicht zu sehr an deine arbeit shikari ?



Ne hat damit nix zu tun.


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2015)

METAL GEAR RISING: REVENGEANCE

 

durchgespielt story wtf und bossgegner DAFUQ aber dafür soundtracks und gute action mit viel hack & slay

 

war ganz nett für ne konsolen umsetzung - mit gamepad am besten spielbar gewesen 

 

für 4 euro beim letzten sale gekauft und wurde dafür gut unterhalten

 

konnte man sogar einigermassen spielen ohne die reihe zu kennen


----------



## Tikume (8. Februar 2015)

Shantae and the Pirate's Curse auf dem 3DS. Das derzeit vielleicht schönste Jump & Run was man bekommen kann.

Auch wenn es an für sich 2D ist, nutzt die Grafik auch den 3D Effekt sehr schön aus.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Februar 2015)

METAL GEAR RISING: REVENGEANCE
 
durchgespielt story wtf und bossgegner DAFUQ aber dafür soundtracks und gute action mit viel hack & slay
 
war ganz nett für ne konsolen umsetzung - mit gamepad am besten spielbar gewesen 
 
für 4 euro beim letzten sale gekauft und wurde dafür gut unterhalten
 
konnte man sogar einigermassen spielen ohne die reihe zu kennen



Hab ich letztes Jahr auch mehrfach durchgespielt. Ein weltklasse Spiel.


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2015)

kennst du dich mit der vorstory aus sozi ?

 

teilweise fragte man sich schon wer war die kleine im finale die im ein raumschiff baute und so ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Februar 2015)

Leider nein, habe nie was mit MG zu tun gehabt.


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2015)

hät ja sein gekonnt 

 

naja die anderen teile sind ja mehr schleichspiele und ohne die action basierten bosskämpfe und den schnitzelmodus 

 

habe noch gesehen das ich noch die 2 dlcs zu spielen habe die man auf der konsole extra kaufen musste ^^


----------



## Keashaa (9. Februar 2015)

Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F

 

Zwar nur die Demo, aber das Spiel macht irgendwie süchtig. Scheise


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. Februar 2015)

Life is strange... das war ja der Hammer


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Februar 2015)

Diablo 3 ...endlich qual 6 auf farmstatus.


----------



## Queckeleisen (10. Februar 2015)

Ich zocke immernoch Skyrim. Still best game ever!!!


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2015)

Was für ein Run! D6 <3

 

Schade nur, dass Blue Baby genau der gleiche Kampf ist wie Isaac nur etwas einfacher.


----------



## Yiraja (10. Februar 2015)

dying light durch mit allen nebenquests und sammel dingern, jetzt erstmal wieder nach nem neuen game schauen oder mal was aus der steam bibi ausgraben


----------



## HerrGun (11. Februar 2015)

World of Tanks - aber nicht mehr so oft, wie früher


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2015)

Besiege


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2015)

wie ist es ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Februar 2015)

Evolve... spiele Support, macht sau Spaß.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2015)

Evolve... spiele Support, macht sau Spaß.



Werd ich mir als erstes Samstag besorgen, vielleicht kann man dann ein paar Runden zusammen zocken :>


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2015)

wie ist es ?

lustig


----------



## alphadragon (12. Februar 2015)

Letzlich wieder mal ein bisschen Skyrim, aber mit Dutzenden von Mods


----------



## alphadragon (12. Februar 2015)

lustig

Und noch etwas? Was meinen sie mit lustig genau, was ist lustig?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Februar 2015)

Werd ich mir als erstes Samstag besorgen, vielleicht kann man dann ein paar Runden zusammen zocken :>



Können wir machen bis ggn 1 von enter shikari konzert zurück!


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2015)

Vorhin nen Lauf mit Cain gehabt. Das war soooo knapp. XD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2015)

Evolve also...

 

Bisher bin ich nur mäßig begeistert. Spielt sich auf der PS4 sehr träge und hackelig. Kann auch mein subjektiver Eindruck sein, da ich auch sonst bei Shootern mit den Pad sucke...


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2015)

Eve -> permanent Whore of Babylone + Guppy + Technology 2 + Polymephius =


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2015)

season 2


----------



## kristiann (15. Februar 2015)

gerade spiele ich FIFA 2015 super spiel


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Februar 2015)

Hearthstone.
Habe ein neues Lieblingsdeck, den Mechschamanen. :>
Hab mal ranked gespielt, weil ich gerne den goldenen Thrall hätte. 8 Spiele 8 Siege. Unfassbar gut zu spielen das Deck.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2015)

Dragon Age Inquisition

 

Grad so ein Gänsehaut-Moment gehabt. Komme in so ne verlassene Zwergenstadt in einer Höhle (Erebor lässt grüßen) eher aus Zufall. Gehe ein paar Meter, sehe kaputte Zwergenstatuen und plötzlich ertönt so ein extrem lautes Gebläse, wie so eine Alarmblasrohr (?), dass Eindringlinge kommen. Mir stellten sich sofort alle Haare auf und bekam so extreme Gänsehaut. (nope.jpg) DA:I ist bisher echt der Hammer. Wunderschöne Landschaften. Interessante Dialoge und ok geschriebene Charaktere. Spiele nicht auf Hardcore, sondern nur normal. Die Taktiksicht brauche ich nie, wird aber oft genug knapp (vielleicht, weil ich mit 3 Range und 1 Melee in die Kämpfe gehe... ). 

 

Und die Musik... Junge junge junge

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gtFtH3sW-M


----------



## Tikume (16. Februar 2015)

Suikoden Tierkreis.

 

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdGOEDCriMk[/youtube]


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2015)

Endlich die "The Purist"-Challenge geschafft. Blue Candle >>>>>> everything else


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Februar 2015)

Fifa, Harthstone, Evolve oder doch D3? Season 2 ist jetzt ja da. Kann mich nich entscheiden.


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2015)

ich habe mal lego harry potter angefangen

 

Gameplay, Grafik und Sound wie in allen anderen Lego spielen aber man sollte nicht vorher hobbit, herr der ringe oder lego marvel super heroes oder so gespielt haben weil die neuen lego spiele vertont waren und in den lego spielen es nur geräusche gibt und hm, hä usw aber keine sprache.


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2015)

keine sprache.

sei froh, dass es keine verständlichen sätze sind


----------



## Ogil (18. Februar 2015)

Diablo 3 - einen Season 2 Char nachdem gewisse Leute hier einem dazu einen Flo ins Ohr gesetzt haben und ich nach dem Ausprobieren wieder angefixt bin...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2015)

Diablo 3 - einen Season 2 Char nachdem gewisse Leute hier einem dazu einen Flo ins Ohr gesetzt haben und ich nach dem Ausprobieren wieder angefixt bin...

 

 

^

 

Ich schau auch grad mal wieder rein. Bin gespannt...


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2015)

Diablo 3 - einen Season 2 Char nachdem gewisse Leute hier einem dazu einen Flo ins Ohr gesetzt haben und ich nach dem Ausprobieren wieder angefixt bin...

wer macht denn sowas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich nur wüsste ob die S2 auch für die Ps4 draußen isch :c


----------



## Ogil (18. Februar 2015)

Seasons gibt es nur in der PC-Version.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Februar 2015)

Me no like.
Naja nvm playse zieht jetzt eh erst mal'n update..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2015)

Hätte D3 nur Controller Support fürn PC. Ich bekomme immer so dermaßen Schmerzen in meiner Hand, wenn ich länger als ne Stunde spiele... macht aber wieder Laune, komplett ohne Gold und Gear von Neu zu starten. :>


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2015)

Samson Run: Ich hab Isaac noch nie auch nur Ansatzweise so schnell 'putt gekriegt. *.*


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Februar 2015)

Hätte D3 nur Controller Support fürn PC. Ich bekomme immer so dermaßen Schmerzen in meiner Hand, wenn ich länger als ne Stunde spiele... macht aber wieder Laune, komplett ohne Gold und Gear von Neu zu starten. :>

nimmt mich aber schon wunder wie du mit maus und tastatur spielst.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2015)

The Order 1886

 

Ich habe noch nie ein "Spiel" gespielt, was so gut aussah. Und das auf ner PS4. Da kannst du selbst als PC Spieler neidisch drauf gucken. Du merkst einfach garkeinen Unterschied zwischen Cutszene und Gameplay. Auch wenn es nur 30 FPS sind, mich wundert es wirklich, dass die PS4 sowas leisten kann, ohne auch nur ein bisschen zu ruckeln. Wenn das die Zukunft des Gaming ist, also in Sachen Grafik, fuck yeah! Das Gameplay ist jetzt nicht überragend. Man geht sehr viel und sehr langsam, bei der Grafik und der Spielwelt finde ich es aber nicht wirklich schlimm. 

 

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wieso das Spiel so viel Hate abbekommt. Klar ist es kein 20 Stunden 3rd Person Shooter, eher ne Mischung aus nem Telltale Adventure und Gears of War (vom jeweiligen Gameplay her). Ansonsten ist es aber wirklich top.

 

P.s. die Entwickler machen ja auch God of War. HOLY F in dieser Engine... geht mir jetzt schon einer ab...


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2015)

nimmt mich aber schon wunder wie du mit maus und tastatur spielst.

ohne probleme, kurioserweise sagen eben alle dies und jenes. jeder kanns anders besser


----------



## Wynn (20. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c9_0TkdxT5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Zwei Stunden gespielt bis jetzt und es ist nur genial 

 

Soviele Anspielungen die man findet im Spiel und Miniquest die Achivments und Items geben ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Februar 2015)

The Order 1886
 
Ich habe noch nie ein "Spiel" gespielt, was so gut aussah. Und das auf ner PS4. Da kannst du selbst als PC Spieler neidisch drauf gucken. Du merkst einfach garkeinen Unterschied zwischen Cutszene und Gameplay. Auch wenn es nur 30 FPS sind, mich wundert es wirklich, dass die PS4 sowas leisten kann, ohne auch nur ein bisschen zu ruckeln. Wenn das die Zukunft des Gaming ist, also in Sachen Grafik, fuck yeah! Das Gameplay ist jetzt nicht überragend. Man geht sehr viel und sehr langsam, bei der Grafik und der Spielwelt finde ich es aber nicht wirklich schlimm. 
 
Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wieso das Spiel so viel Hate abbekommt. Klar ist es kein 20 Stunden 3rd Person Shooter, eher ne Mischung aus nem Telltale Adventure und Gears of War (vom jeweiligen Gameplay her). Ansonsten ist es aber wirklich top.
 
P.s. die Entwickler machen ja auch God of War. HOLY F in dieser Engine... geht mir jetzt schon einer ab...



Bin so nass, wegen GoW.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Februar 2015)

Ich erinnere mich nur an die Anfangsszene aus Teil 3, wo man den Olymp mit den ganzen Riesen hinauf klettert und gegen Poseidon kämpft... damals schon geil, jetzt aber im Grafikstil von The Order 1886...


----------



## Tikume (21. Februar 2015)

Heute mal in Persona 4 endlich mal Yukiko aus ihren Schloss befreit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2015)

Mich hat D3 wieder vollkommen gepackt. S2 Kreuzritter ist schon auf 70 (21) und Mönch kommt jetzt hinterher.

 

Ab morgen gehts endlich los mit Homeworld Remastered ...


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2015)

Finales Kapitel in Book of Unwritten Tales 2

Derzeit fast 13 Stunden gespielt - sehr geniales Spiel - sauviele anspielungen auf Filme, Serien, alte Spiele usw 

Die Nebenquest sind auch sehr nett geworden und es gibt viele bekannte Charaktere aus Teil 1 zu sehen


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2015)

_Auf dem 3DS: _

 

_- Fantasy Life_

_- TLoZ - A Link Between Worlds_

 

_Auf dem PC:_

 

_- eigentlich nichts..aber sporadisch mal Minecraft hin und wieder_


----------



## Wynn (8. März 2015)

versuch mich mal wieder an kingdom of amalur das ich anfang 2014 kaufte für 5 euro und seit september letzten jahres pausierte

 

Eingentlich ist das gameplay gut aber die kamera die nervt sowas von die ist nie da wo man sie braucht und man verliert dadurch den fokus

 

Quest sind eingentlich gut gemacht aber irgendwie kann mich die welt mit ihrer story nicht so mitreissen - klar es kam teilweise witzige quest und momente aber irgendwie tröpfelt die hauptquest vor sich hin und die nebenquest und gildenquest da fühl ich mich storymässig verloren


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2015)

Rebirth \o/


----------



## Wynn (8. März 2015)

Was hat sich den gegenüber dem Hauptspiel geändert ?


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2015)

Alles!


----------



## Wynn (8. März 2015)

Also alles voll mit pink fluffy unicorns dancing ohn rainbows ?


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2015)

Es gibt einige Unicorn-Items wie Unicornstomp und außerdem neben Rainbowbaby auch Rainbowpoop.


----------



## Loony555 (9. März 2015)

_Auf dem 3DS: _

 

_- Fantasy Life_

Richtig tolles Spiel! Hat mich nach Release auch wochenlang regelrecht gefesselt und süchtig gemacht. Noch eine Quest, noch ein Beruf, noch ein Item craften usw usw usw...

Aber nach der Dauersuchterei war etwas die Luft raus. Zur Zeit hätte ich aber mal wieder wieder richtig Lust darauf.

 

Aber hier liegen auch noch Zelda - Ocarina of Time, Majoras Mask und A Link between Worlds, und Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate.

Und soooo wenig Zeit! ://


----------



## Tikume (9. März 2015)

Auf dem 3DS Suikoden Tierkreis (NDS Spiel) und auf der Vita Ys - Memories of Celceta.


----------



## painschkes (9. März 2015)

A Link between Worlds

_Ja, das hab ich neben Fantasy Life auch noch hier..ich wechsel immer zwischen beiden._

 

_NOCH macht Fantasy Life ziemlich Spaß..bin aber auch erst Level 33..und bei der Story erst Kapitel 5 oder 6..aber immerhin "schon" Paladin-Meister oder was das ist. :-)_

 

_A Link Between Worlds macht aber auch ziemlich Spaß._


----------



## Veshrae (9. März 2015)

Dying Light

 

Bisher ganz gut!


----------



## Ogil (14. März 2015)

Gerade mal ein paar Runden Titanfall (PC) nachdem es die ganzen DLCs ueber Origin kostenlos gab. Eigentlich wirklich ein guter Shooter und jetzt hoffentlich mit etwas mehr Aktivitaet durch die Angebote (das Hauptspiel bekommt man mittlerweile auch guenstig).


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. März 2015)

Titanfall 2 für die Ps4 kommt ja wuuuuhuuuu


----------



## Rolf Rumpanscher (14. März 2015)

EvE online ist immer noch genial.

Teso macht Spass.

WoW wenn ich zu müde für anderes bin....WoW geht auch Brain afk, blind und mit nur 1 Hand .


----------



## Loony555 (16. März 2015)

Nascar '14.

Jede Woche ein paar Dutzend Proberunden zur Einstimmung auf das sonntägliche Rennen.

Bringt viel mehr Spass, als sich das klischeebehaftete "400 Runden öde im Kreis fahren" anhört!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2015)

Neben Cities Skylines hab ich mir nochmal Guild Wars 2 runtergeladen. Wird grad ja irgendwie gehyped. Mal gucken, ob es besser ist als damals..


----------



## Tikume (17. März 2015)

Wenn es Dir damals nicht gefallen hat wird das nun nicht anders sein


----------



## Fusie (17. März 2015)

Trove

Es ist schon erstaunlich wieviel Spaß einem so ein einfaches Spiel machen kann, bzw. welche Kreationen mit "Klötzchen" möglich sind...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. März 2015)

Fifa mit Marseille, hab mir fürn Sturm Lacazette geholt, fürs Mittelfeld Rabiot & fürs Tor Lloris. :>

Für die nächste Saison stehen Verrati, Nastasic und Hojbjerg auf der Einkaufsliste...
Je nachdem ob Gignac weiter zickt wird er Platz für Aubameyang machen müssen. Wäre schade, da ich ihn sehr mag. Aber eine Diva brauch ich nich!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2015)

Holjbjerg hab ich auch beim HSV bei mir. 9 Tore und 15 Vorlagen bisher, wirklich top. Kann auch noch Giroud empfehlen, solltest das Geld haben. Ich habe ihn gegen Jansen (ayylmao) + 8 Mio getauscht und er trifft einfach extrem oft.


----------



## Loony555 (26. März 2015)

Trove

Es ist schon erstaunlich wieviel Spaß einem so ein einfaches Spiel machen kann, bzw. welche Kreationen mit "Klötzchen" möglich sind... 

Nachdem ich mir auf die Anregung hin ein paar LPs und Streams angeschaut habe... 

Das könnte genau mein MMO sein... Free2Play, nicht zu kompliziert, auch mal für eine kurze Runde geeignet, aber trotzdem viele Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten...

Werde ich definitiv anspielen die nächsten Tage...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. März 2015)

Hearthstone, versuche die ganze Zeit ein funktionierends Gazlowe und Thermaplugg Deck zu bauen, aber funktioniert mehr schlecht als recht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. März 2015)

Fifa 15. Grad in meiner 2. Managersaison mit dem HSV, zur Wintersaison Draxler, Bittencourt und Kramer geholt (alles dank Barca, die für Adler 30 Mio. hingeblecht haben ). Werde die Saison noch zu Ende spielen und dann ne neue Karriere starten, weil meine bisherige noch auf dem Stand von 2014 ist also kadertechnisch...

 

Hab mir dank PS+ auch mal Valiant Hearts gezogen und werde gleich auch nochmal The Witcher 2 installieren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. März 2015)

Gta5 für die Ps4&#128525;


----------



## ego1899 (27. März 2015)

*Ori and the Blind Forrest*

 

Wirklich schön gemacht. Tolle Atmosphäre, Grafik ganz schick.

Soll ja offenstichtlich auch etwas für Kinder sein, was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.

 

Hat mich eben nämlich TOTAL ZUM AUSRASTEN GEBRACHT!!! MAAAN!

 

Wie scheiße schwer bitte war denn die Flucht aus diesem Wasserbaum, wenn man den abgeschlossen hat.

Bin bei sowas eigentlich nicht ganz ungeschickt, aber das hat mir echt alles abverlangt.

Kann mir doch keiner erzählen, dass ein Kind da so ohne weiteres durch kommt.

Hab da bestimmt ne Stunde dran gesessen, mein Daumen tut schon weh...

Von Videos auf YouTube und aus anderen Quellen weiß ich das es auch nicht nur mir so ging 

Ungewohnt da auf einmal so gefordert zu werden. Lag aber mit Sicherheit auch an meinem hohen Adrenalinpegel 

 

Naja aber wer mal Bock auf was für zwischendurch hat was man locker von der Couch aus daddeln kann ist hier gut aufgehoben


----------



## Tikume (27. März 2015)

Also ich hab nirgendwo gelesen dass es für Kinder sein soll. Ich hab es zwar selbst noch nicht gespielt, aber denk mal an Mega Man oder so. Das war damals auch kein Zuckerschlecken 

Die schweren Stellen wurden auch in allen Tests eigentlich erwähnt.


----------



## Wynn (3. April 2015)

ich habe rage durchgespielt die tage - toll das die achivments defekt sind und mir nicht angerechnet wurden

 

Das Spiel wär 50% kürzer gewesen wenn es nicht die ganzen timesink sachen gibt wie fahre mit dem auto erstmal 5 bis 10 min durch die einöde und hol dir ein update für deine rüstung usw.

 

Story: welche ? das spiel hatte irgendwie keine und 30 sekunden zwischensequenzen waren das ende das nix erklärte


----------



## Xarran (4. April 2015)

Total War: Rome II Emperor Edition


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loony555 (7. April 2015)

Über Ostern endlich Assassins Creed 1 von 2007 auf der PS3 (fast) durchgezockt. Zwei von neun Bösewichten sind noch übrig.

Rest folgt am Wochenende. Sehr geiles Spiel!

 

PS: Kaum zu glauben, dass der erste AC Teil inzwischen schon fast 8 Jahre alt ist. Es kommt einem gar nicht so vor.


----------



## Veshrae (7. April 2015)

The Order 1886


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. April 2015)

OOTP Baseball 16


----------



## Fusie (7. April 2015)

Nachdem ich mir auf die Anregung hin ein paar LPs und Streams angeschaut habe... 

Das könnte genau mein MMO sein... Free2Play, nicht zu kompliziert, auch mal für eine kurze Runde geeignet, aber trotzdem viele Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten...

Werde ich definitiv anspielen die nächsten Tage...

Im moment hat man am Anfang den Knight und kann sich eine zweite Klasse noch so freischalten, da würde ich den Pirate nehmen. Fast alle anderen Klassen kann man sich auch nach und nach frei spielen. Man bekommt zudem mit steigendem Mastery Level auch immer mal wieder 100 Credits, die würde ich aufheben und auf das erste Bankerweiterung sparen, mehr Platz kann man immer brauchen.


----------



## bkeleanor (7. April 2015)

Heroes of the Storm

Wenn auch noch in der Beta gefällt mir das spiel ganz gut.


----------



## Nexilein (12. April 2015)

EVE Online

 

Ich habe mich immer ganz bewusst drum herum gedrückt, und jetzt ist es dann doch auf der Festplatte gelandet...


----------



## Wynn (14. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Bloody die Tage lass mal zusammen Chaos und Zerstörung anrichten ^^

 

Axxo bin lvl 5 kann aber kein haus kaufen bis der Schwarze mich anruft


----------



## Aun (15. April 2015)

du siehst aus wie die letzte kellernutte!


----------



## Wynn (15. April 2015)

Wenigstens sieht mein Charakter anders als die anderen weiblichen charakter in gta 5 aus 

 

Heute 3 Stunden gespielt und nur blond lockige frauen mit möglich wenig klamotten durch die stadt rennen sehen ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (17. April 2015)

fractured space.

war gestern auf steam gratis zu bekommen. ist eine art multiplayer battle arena. 5vs5 raumschiffe mit allerhand geschossen die das ziel haben die gegnerische base einzunehmen. es ist gar nicht mal schlecht so für 1-2 runden zwischendurch.


----------



## Fremder123 (17. April 2015)

Wenigstens sieht mein Charakter anders als die anderen weiblichen charakter in gta 5 aus 

 

Heute 3 Stunden gespielt und nur blond lockige frauen mit möglich wenig klamotten durch die stadt rennen sehen ^^

Aber mal ganz ehrlich... lieber ne üppige Mainstream-Blondine als so eine, Verzeihung, potthässliche Kampflesbe. 

 

Zum Thema: Ich spiel seit gestern Hearthstone auf Android. Habs zwar auch aufm Rechner, aber abends nach dem Sport oft keine Lust mich noch an den Schreibtisch zu setzen. Da ist eine Runde Karten kloppen auf der Couch gleich viel entspannter.^^ Und es sieht erstaunlich gut aus.


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2015)

Aber mal ganz ehrlich... lieber ne üppige Mainstream-Blondine als so eine, Verzeihung, potthässliche Kampflesbe. 

 

Ich finds scharf 

 

@Topic: Heute Abend nach körperlicher Ertüchtigung und der Battlefront-Invasion im Netz dann wohl im Wechsel "Bald indiziertes Spiel" X und GTA5


----------



## Schrottinator (17. April 2015)

Welche Fraktion? Ansonsten: Bei mir ohne GTA 5


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2015)

Welche Fraktion? Ansonsten: Bei mir ohne GTA 5

 

Lin-Kuei


----------



## Schrottinator (17. April 2015)




----------



## bkeleanor (17. April 2015)

ganz ehrlich die chars sehen alle gleich aus und lassen sich nur durch haare, bart oder outfits (ok Hautfarbe, Male, Female) unterscheiden. aber ist ja auch i.O. da kein RPG.


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2015)

ganz ehrlich die chars sehen alle gleich aus und lassen sich nur durch haare, bart oder outfits (ok Hautfarbe, Male, Female) unterscheiden. aber ist ja auch i.O. da kein RPG.

Nach der Logik sehen auch alle Menschen gleich aus.


----------



## bkeleanor (17. April 2015)

du hast nicht gecheckt was ich meine :-)

der Körper und der Kopf (die Form) ist immer gleich. Es gibt keine Dicken, dünnen, keine mit doppelkinn oder sonstigen unterscheidungsmerkmalen. war aber bei GTA iV nicht anders.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. April 2015)

du hast nicht gecheckt was ich meine :-)
der Körper und der Kopf (die Form) ist immer gleich. Es gibt keine Dicken, dünnen, keine mit doppelkinn oder sonstigen unterscheidungsmerkmalen. war aber bei GTA iV nicht anders.


Höre ich da etwa Kritik am besten Spiel der Welt?!


----------



## Schrottinator (17. April 2015)

Nope, die rede war von GTA 5.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. April 2015)

SCHROTTI


----------



## gravityman (19. April 2015)

Star Wars...was denn wohl...???


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. April 2015)

Gleich Aoe2 HD mit Bae und Bae Bae


----------



## Aun (21. April 2015)

Gleich Aoe2 HD mit Bae und Bae Bae

Bæ/bae is a Danish word for poop.

hätte nie gedacht das du noch so jung bist und damit spielst


----------



## Patiekrice (21. April 2015)

League of Legends O______o aber schon keine Lust mehr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2015)

GTA V

 

Macht deutlich mehr Spaß als auf der PS4. Sie haben die Steuerung wirklich 1A übertragen, fühlt sich alles gut an.

 

(Wer mal Bock auf ne Runde hat... Floxmo im Social Club. Einfach adden  )


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Mai 2015)

League of League - fix daily Win und dann Dragon Age Inquisition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Mai 2015)

ich wollte doch warten mit GTA V (PC) bis es mal günstiger ist.

und weil meine kiste das spiel zwar spielt aber die grafik sogar noch schlechter ist als auf der ps3 muss die mühle auch noch verbessert werden :-)


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Mai 2015)

League of League - fix daily Win und dann Dragon Age Inquisition 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. Mai 2015)

und wie weit biste beim spiel ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2015)

Witcher 3.

 

So lange gewartet und bisher entspricht es 110% den Erwartungen. Macht unheimlich Laune.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

_*The Miskatonic, bis Witcher 3 freigeschaltet ist.*_


----------



## Tikume (18. Mai 2015)

Kira Kira

 

[youtube]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yeJMMhvveDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Mai 2015)

RoM, etwas Skyrim, etwas Dark Risen 2


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Mai 2015)

Bei TW3 gibts ne Shades of Grey Anspielung.


----------



## Aun (26. Mai 2015)

allein, dass du von SoG bescheid weißt ist ein grund dich zu schlagen


----------



## Wynn (26. Mai 2015)

Bestimmt hat Sozi die Twilight Fanfiction geschrieben auf der 50 Shades of Grey basiert ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Mai 2015)

Risen ist einfach nur eine Strafe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Mai 2015)

Nee, musste aber mit meinem Hausdrachen ins Kino. War schlimm.

@Schrotti, der erste Risenteil war doch ganz gut.


----------



## Wynn (26. Mai 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Risen ist einfach nur eine Strafe.


 

Ich fand nur den Akt 3 so nervig wo man nochmal überall hingeschickt wurde um die Rüstung zu suchen ^^


----------



## Grushdak (26. Mai 2015)

Das war aber in Risen 1 und auch eher Akt 4. 

Du meinst doch die Titanenrüstung, oder?


----------



## Tikume (26. Mai 2015)

Aketuell Persona 3 und Magicka 2 im Coop (Leben und Tod machen schöne schwarze Löcher wenn man die Strahlen kreuzt haben wir rausgefunden).


----------



## metmaschine (18. Juni 2015)

aktuell LoL, Reign of Kings, Minecraft und Cities Skylines


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Juni 2015)

gerade im Moment Dragon Age Inquisition. Habe heute mal wieder mehr als nur 3h Zeit dafür, kann mich aber gerade nicht zwischen den ganzen Quests entscheiden ^^


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2015)

Mal schauen wer das Spiel hierzu weiss das ich gerade spiele ^^

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Juni 2015)

Medieval Porn 2  - Folterkammer Life


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2015)

DmC


----------



## HeyDayWay (19. Juni 2015)

Aktuell immernoch Alundra. Hab grade Besuch von ner alten Freundin und komm höchstens abends mal dazu ein halbes Stünchen zu zocken. Bin jetzt im ersten richtigen Dungeon.

 

Ich würd auch mal gern wieder ein paar mehr Leute streetpassen außer meinen Mitbewohner und meine Nachbarin. Gestern den ganzen Tag durch die Stadt gelaufen und keinen Streetpass gehabt. Wasn los?

Dabei hab ich mir jetzt dieses Zombie-spiel und das angel-spiel gekauft. Will die mal weiterzocken. Ist zwar nur für Zwischendurch, aber die machen halt verdammt spaß


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juni 2015)

Ich sag mal: DSA - Demonicon


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MkzeOmkOUHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Im Steam Sale gekauft. Ich bereue es, nicht den vollen Preis gezahlt zu haben. Tolles Ding. Und ein wunderschöner Soundtrack.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Juni 2015)

okay okay. Dann kaufe ich es mir halt heute Abend auch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2015)

ist nur noch 1 1/2 Stunden um 40% reduziert... also gogo  Kostet sonst aber auch sonst nur 19.99 €.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Juni 2015)

Achso. Naja, bin bis 21 Uhr arbeiten  Aber dann halt für 20


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2015)

Morgen TW3! (Hab da momentan irgendwie ein Durchhänger._.)

Die Nacht opfere ich einer Mischung aus Hearthstone und LoL. 
Habe mir ein paar lustige Builds für ein paar Champs ausgedacht, die ich unbedingt weiter testen will.


----------



## Loony555 (10. Juli 2015)

Seit Tagen total süchtig nach "EOS - Echo of Soul", und schwer verknallt in meine Sturmhüterin, derzeit Level 18... :-)

 

Aufmerksam wurde ich durch die TV Werbung auf Pro7.

Ich kann dieses Spiel echt wärmstens empfehlen. Es ist zwar nicht das innovativste MMORPG.

Aber es vereint viele gute Sachen, man erkennt Elemente aus WoW, Aion, Runes of Magic, Lineage.

Man merkt, dieses Team hat Erfahrung und Herzblut. (Es stammt von den Machern von Lineage II).

 

EOS ist nicht umsonst in Korea ein Riesenhit, aber erschreckt nicht, es ist KEIN Grinder!

Man kommt sehr schnell rein, die Spielbarkeit ist super, die deutsche Community wirklich sehr nett, und zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit ist was los.

Ich muss mich nach Stunden immer mit Gewalt losreißen: "nur noch kurz diese Quest, nur noch diese Instanz, ach den Questhub kann ich doch noch schnell..."

Und zack, wieder eine Stunde rum. Ihr kennt das. So sehr hat mich jedenfalls seit Jahren kein MMORPG mehr gepackt.

 

Und da es in Europa erst seit knapp einem Monat raus aus der Open Beta ist, ist das auf jeden Fall ein guter Zeitpunkt zum Starten. 

Der deutsche Publisher ist Aeria Games, auch bekannt für S4 League, Maestia oder Stronghold Kingdoms. 

Das Spiel ist F2P, mit relativ fairem Itemshop (Hauptsächlich kosmetische Dinge, Style-Sets, Hüte, Taschen, Pets und Reittiere...).

 

Es gibt 3 EU-Server. Wenn ihrs mal antesten wollt, fangt am besten auf dem EU-Server "Requiem" an.

Hier tummelt sich der Großteil der deutschen Community.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juli 2015)

Danke für den Tipp. Hätte sonst wohl wieder Rift installiert. Ich gucks mir die Tage mal an. :>


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Juli 2015)

Hitman - Blood Money


----------



## Tikume (10. Juli 2015)

Habe jetzt mal Ys - Memories of Celceta durchgespielt.

Mal schaun was als nächstes kommt. Virtues Last Reward müsste ich mal ernsthaft angehen oder Sword Art Online Hollow Fragment vielleicht.


----------



## Ogil (10. Juli 2015)

Spiel grade Persona4Golden auf der Vita, ansonsten viel FF14 und in letzter Zeit immer mal wieder ein paar Runden Civ5...


----------



## Tikume (10. Juli 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Spiel grade Persona4Golden auf der Vita


Beary good!


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juli 2015)

Die halbe Stunde hab ich mir jetzt vom Lernen gegönnt um endlich Risen fertig zu spielen.

Am besten hat mir dabei gefallen, dass man ziemlich viele Freiheiten beim Erkunden der Insel hatte.

Das Kampfsystem in dem Spiel hingegen ist eher ne Katastrophe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juli 2015)

Jemand Lust die Tage Rift mit mir anzufangen...?


----------



## Veshrae (14. Juli 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Jemand Lust die Tage Rift mit mir anzufangen...?


 

Bist ein paar Jahre zu spät dran, sorry!

Heute Abend dann wohl Batman: Arkham Knight auf der PS4.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juli 2015)

Ich hab Rift zu Release gespielt und zwischendurch mal, hab 1-2 Chars auf Maxlevel.

Alleine ist halt doof.


----------



## Veshrae (14. Juli 2015)

Würd dich ja unterstützen, aber dafür müsste ich erstmal wieder RIFT installieren.

Btw. damals gekauft -> Pre-Order Key erhalten -> 4 Tage später die physikalische Version. Bis heute ist die OVP.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juli 2015)

Warum auch auspacken. Hast ja'n Key


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Juli 2015)

Spiele jetzt fast ne Woche Rift, was die aus dem Spiel gemacht haben ist weltklasse.
Kratze jetzt lvl 63...


----------



## Tikume (22. Juli 2015)

Virtues Last Reward am 3DS - schon ein Hamer was sie sich da ausgedacht haben von der Geschichte und den Timelines her. Ich bin allerdings nicht so der Rätseltyp, der Rätselteil ist für mich da schon etwas zu knackig.

Ansonsten Transistor an der PS4 (wirklich toll gemacht) und Rollers of the Realm (Kreuzung zwischen Flipper und Rollenspiel).

Und am PC momentan SKyforge.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. Juli 2015)

zur zeit garnichts. keine lust / zeit usw...

 

ab und an nur noch mal kurz in wow unterwegs um atumen sein mount zu bekommen.

 

wenn das neue fallout und deus ex raus ist und der pc aufgerüstet, werden diese spiele angegangen.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Juli 2015)

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich heute Abend Dragon Age oder Borderlands spielen soll


----------



## ZAM (23. Juli 2015)

Ich sitze zur Zeit auch oft vor der Kiste, überlege ob ich was spiele, starte was, beende es und lande dann auf der Couch bei ner Serie oder Film  *g*

Aber zuletzt konnte ich noch erfolgreich DS9: The Fallen nach gefühlt 100 Jahren beenden.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2015)

Geht mir derzeit genauso Zam 

 

 

Aber ab dienstag erstmal wieder

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69bNX7PLopM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Juli 2015)

was seid ihr den für zocker^^

ich habe einen neuen char in skyrim angefangen, weil mir der respawn der dungeons zu lange dauerte :-)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juli 2015)

Nennt sich Qual der Wahl.
Durch dieses sich nicht entscheiden können vergeht die Lust und man landet dann vor kurzweiligen Unterhaltungen alá Serien, Fifa, CSS/Go etc...


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Juli 2015)

Nuclear Throne, weil ich atm etwas Isaac Müde bin.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Juli 2015)

Hast Isaac ja auch 4000 Stunden gespielt


----------



## Wynn (24. Juli 2015)

sozi ist also der grund warum schrotti sein profil auf privat hat damit er nicht mehr gestalkt werden kann ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Juli 2015)

nein


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Juli 2015)

Bald Maximallevel in Rift, ich freu mich so. Habe endlich mal wieder richtig viel Spaß in einem Spiel.

Eben mit nem Kollegen im Coop Fifa mit Liverpool weitergespielt. 
Wir haben glaube ich ne Stunde diskutiert über Mirallas...
Ich verstehe nicht warum er ihn nicht mag..


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Juli 2015)

Geht das Leveln wirklich so schnell oder fegst du nur gut durch? Ich hab damals ewig gebraucht bis ich im 40ger Bereich war. Wobei ich aber auch ziemlich krass "vom Weg abgekommen bin".


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Juli 2015)

Im leveln war ich schon immer flott. 

Bin aber auch Stammspieler...warum auch immer..


----------



## Loony555 (25. Juli 2015)

Dragon Age Inquisition auf meiner brandneuen PS4...

Geile Grafik, geile Musik, sehr geiles Spiel!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juli 2015)

Baue seit bestimmt 5 Stunden in meiner Dimension rum...


----------



## lolita213 (31. Juli 2015)

Batman Arkham Knight. 

I love it!


----------



## Elfee (31. Juli 2015)

Habe jetzt letztens mit Shadow of Mordor angefangen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2015)

Wer ne PS4 hat und mal ne immersive Spieleerfahrung haben will, sollte sich "Everbodys gone to the rapture" angucken. Es geht in Richtung Dear Esther oder Gone Home. Also 0 Gameplay. ABER ein atemberaubender Soundtrack und ne bombastische Grafik. 

 

P.T. und Lost lassen grüßen.


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2015)

Auf der Vita Lunar Silver Star Harmony - bin jetzt kurz vorm Endboss.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ursjr2qRUNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Auf der PS4 Infamous 2nd Son - viel interessantes gibts da ja auch einfach noch nicht.

 

Und am PC Cursed SIght





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zVc4RKQSHa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2015)

Pillars of Eternity, noch mal Arkham City als GotY und MKX vielleicht dämnächst weiter.


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2015)

Evoland 2 O_O

Und wenn ich Bock habe, gimpe ich heute Abend wieder über meinen nicht besuchten Twitch-Kanal rum *g*


----------



## bkeleanor (26. August 2015)

hat schon jemand den D3 patch ausprobiert?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. August 2015)

Mute Crimson+


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> hat schon jemand den D3 patch ausprobiert?


Aktuell nicht mal installiert, weil zuletzt irgendwie wieder Ewig nichts gedroppt ist, was ich hätte brauchen können, da ging dann die Motivation verloren.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. August 2015)

ok mein tipp...einfach was anderes zocken :-)

gestern abend kurz reingeschnuppert. das neue gebietchen ist zwar gewohnt schön gemacht und mit lustigen neuen monstern besiedelt aber der eigentliche clue (kanais würfel) überzeugt mich gar nicht. zum einen weil man wieder reagenzien sammeln muss und zum andern weil er sehr spärlich erklärt wird (keine ahnung wie er funktioniert). wollte die nummer 5 (setteilumwandeln) ausprobieren aber da kam immer "fehler" warum und wieso weiss ich nicht, stand auch nicht. meine geduld ging sehr schnell weg und ich habe mich dann wieder besiege gewidmet.


----------



## Aun (27. August 2015)

guides lesen is wohl nicht so deine stärke?


----------



## bkeleanor (27. August 2015)

nee solche sachen sollten simple und selbsterklärend sein.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2015)

Heute Abend rumgimpen in Mega Man 2 und vielleicht Evoland 2, oder BO3 Beta .. wo ich gestern in der kurzen Spielsession auf den Sack bekommen habe. 

Vielleicht diesmal tatsächlich mit Twitch.


----------



## Tikume (27. August 2015)

Derzeit eigentlich jeden Abend wieder Wreckfest im Multiplayer. Ist lange her, dass ich solchen Spaß mit einem Rennspiel hatte.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_W8Tbf0EaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. August 2015)

Rift und vermehrt wieder HS. 
Mein Nightbane otk ballert richtig.


----------



## R19A78D (30. August 2015)

Das Blizzard-Angebot rauf und runter.

 

Morgens: Heroes of the Storm (Sylvanas leveln)

Mittags: World of Warcraft (neuen Paladin leveln)

Abends: Hearthstone (Krieger leveln)

Nachts: Diablo III (Barbar leveln)

 

Warum? Weil die Familie gerade einen Wochenendausflug macht. ;-)


----------



## Ogil (30. August 2015)

Diablo3 auf der PS4 mit meiner Freundin im Couch-Coop. Die Konsolen-Version ist wirklich gut umgesetzt...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. August 2015)

Ogil, das predige ich doch seit Release


----------



## Tikume (30. August 2015)

Für diese Art von Spiel war meine Lootgeilheit irgendwie nie ausgeprägt genug, nach 1 1/2 Durchgängen war DIablo 3 damals tot für mich.

 

 

Gerade am PC:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aBziliMemw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. August 2015)

Mute Crimson+


----------



## Tikume (30. August 2015)

SIeht ok aus, aber das wäre z.B. ein Spiel das ich mir anhand des Trailers nicht zugelegt hätte. Ich mag PixelArt aber ich kann es erstmal nicht haben wenn sie nicht ansprechend wirkt.

Das ist natürlich erstmal ein rein optisch begründetes Vorurteil meinerseits. DIe Steam Kritiken sind ja positiv.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. August 2015)

Ich würde es jetzt nicht unbedingt als Pixelart bezeichnen. Aber auch wenn ich es sehr mag, muss ich auch sagen, dass der Grafikstil nicht jedermanns Sache ist. Ist ja auch durchaus legitim.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. September 2015)

Da ich wieder Ps+ hab 
Cod:AW (Spaß hielt sich in Grenzen)

D3, festgestellt das es jetzt bis Qual X geht.

War überrascht das mein DH Qual 8 solo schafft und das mit altem Gear.
Mein Crusader tut sich da leider schwerer...

Eben Evolve gespielt und Ghost ist nach wie vor zu stark, Evolve ist generell mies gebalanced, hat aber Laune gemacht.


----------



## Ogil (2. September 2015)

Dann spiel ordentlich - dann kannst Du mir Legendaries zurueck schicken. Ich muell Dir auch schon die letzten Tage den Briefkasten zu


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. September 2015)

ACH DU BIST DAS
Kann euch gern mal irgendwo durchziehen.


----------



## Zuhlina (4. September 2015)

Elite: Dangerous

Ein chilliges Spiel!

 

Aber nach dem ich mich jetzt durch ein paar Reddit Beiträge sowie community-/dev-blog gekämpft habe, bin ich total gehyped.

Planetenlandungen ab November (kostenpflichtiges Addon), dann später begehbare Stationen sowie das eigene Schiff von aussen reparieren zu können etc.

 

Im Vergleich zu SC gibts da ne kuhle "Endversion" respektive Vision als Ziel, die mir sehr gefällt!

Zumal es immer wieder kostenlose updates gibt und dann eben alle 1-2 Jahre ein kostenpflichtiges Addon geben wird.

 

Und acuh jetzt bin ich im "...Weltraum, unendliche Weiten..." schön allein unterweges un betreibe HAndel und Erkundung in diesem unglaublich riesigen Universum.

 

Jaaaaa ok ich bin gehyped....aber das is schön  *umherhüpf*


----------



## bkeleanor (4. September 2015)

diablo3

habe da mal die speed chicken skillung versucht...und festgestellt ohne sets gehts nicht...jetzt also die sets am farmen.


----------



## Tikume (4. September 2015)

Ich hab zwei Spiele wieder aufgenommen. Manchmal höre ich mittendrin mit einem Spiel auf obwohl ich meinen Spaß hatte und dann wird es ewig geschoben weil der Wiedereinstieg fehlt

 

Am PC Dragon Age Inquisition: Das Weggesuche und um Berge rumgerenne nervt mich, die Sammelei lasse ich links liegen. Aber es ist schon geil inszeniert und sieht gut aus 

 

Am 3DS: Fire Emblem Awakening: Hatte ich mich irgendwann mal in Übungefechte verzettelt und dann irgendwann zugunsten anderer Sachen liegen gelassen, nun wieder voll dabei. Ich mag Strategiespiele wie Valkyria Chronicles oder eben Fire Emblem bei denen die Einheiten kein namenloses Kononenfutter sind.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. September 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei Spiele wieder aufgenommen. Manchmal höre ich mittendrin mit einem Spiel auf obwohl ich meinen Spaß hatte und dann wird es ewig geschoben weil der Wiedereinstieg fehlt.



Riesiges /Sign von mit, geht mir leider mir vielen Spielen so.
Allein auf der Playse 4 ist die Liste endlos..
-Gta 5 (Gut oft auf der 360 schon durch gespielt)
-Wlfnstn UK
-Far Cry 4
-Dyng Lght
-The Witcher 3
-viele kleinere Spiele

Ich hab leider ein Faible für kurzweilige Spiele entwickelt. :/


----------



## Tikume (5. September 2015)

Witcher 3 habe ich gerade mal das Tutorial gesehn ^^

Aber da wird ja eh immer noch fleissig gepatched, nach Dragon Age wäre das dann mal dran.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. September 2015)

Och es macht auch sau Bock und die Welt ist atmosphärisch wohl das non plus ultra, aber ich hab halt ALLES gemacht was so ging...auch mit jedem geredet und alles, nach 200? gespielten Stunden war dann für mich kurz vor Ende leider die Luft raus.

Aber ist bei mir ein generelles Problem, spiele meist zu 90% durch..


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2015)

League of Legends mit Darius ne schöne runde leute Kopfen


----------



## Keashaa (7. September 2015)

Ich glaube, ich werde mir die Tage mal wieder Alpha Centauri aus der Mottenkisten holen...


----------



## willieh (7. September 2015)

Aktuell leider gar nichts. Zu viel zu tun


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2015)

Real Life Wohnungs suche ....scheiss engine ^^ und drecks KI


----------



## Aun (7. September 2015)

Rexo schrieb:


> Real Life Wohnungs suche ....scheiss engine ^^ und drecks KI


solltest mal dein system updaten. so auf 4k und son kram 

atm swtor und ersuche nebenei den shortenheimer in d3 zu versklaven ^^


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Immernoch den ck2 mod


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2015)

willieh schrieb:


> Aktuell leider gar nichts. Zu viel zu tun


 

Dis. Trotzdem werd ich mir morgen mal den Destiny Patch angucken. Hab die Hoffnung noch nicht verloren. Ansonsten nebenbei FIFA 15 und ab und an HS, aber alles eher sporadisch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2015)

4 Stunden in MGS V drinne und bisher... einfach nur gut.

 

Leider kannte ich schon die ganze Intro Sequenz aus Let's Plays, da ich mir zunächst nicht sicher war, ob ich mir Teil 5 wirklich zulegen wollte (zum Vergleich, ich hab Teil 2, zur Hälfte Teil 3, Ground Zeros und Rising gezockt), Hab mich dann doch dafür entschieden, weil ich selber wissen wollte, wie die Story sich entwickelt nach diesem krassen Beginn. Intro wurde dann zum Teil geskipped (außer den wirklich guten Szenen  )

 

Zum PC Port - ich bin positiv überrascht. Das Spiel scheint gut optimiert zu sein, die Steuerung aber ein wenig holzig (spätestens nach den ersten Missionen hat mans doch drauf). Spiele mit nem i7 4770k, 8GB RAM, GTX 960 auf Windows 7 64bit, Einstellungen sind alle auf Hoch bis Sehr Hoch und es läuft bei c.a. 60 FPS. Alles top. ACHTUNG: Wenn man die PC Version im Handel kauft, bekommt man zwar ne CD, darauf sind aber nur ein 9 MB Patch. Nebenbei liegt ein Code, über den man dann auf Steam das richtige Spiel runterladen muss. Ziemliche Verarsche, es lohnt sich also, nach nem guten Deal im Netz zu suchen oder auf Steam Sales zu warten, die Retail Version hat 0 Vorteile.

 

Ich kann und will noch nichts zum Spiel an sich (Gameplay) schreiben, da ich wohl noch nicht einmal an der Oberfläche gekratzt habe. Man wird aber ziemlich überwältigt mit dem Base-Management und sowas. 

 

tl;dr : Retail - Version pfui, das Spiel hui. 9/10


----------



## Schrottinator (13. September 2015)

Bin jetzt mit Outlast + DLC durch. Wer hätte gedacht, dass man in einem linearen und recht kurzen Horrorspiel dermaßen viele Stellen einbauen kann, die einem einfach nur aufn Sack gehen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. September 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bin jetzt mit Outlast + DLC durch. Wer hätte gedacht, dass man in einem linearen und recht kurzen Horrorspiel dermaßen viele Stellen einbauen kann, die einem einfach nur aufn Sack gehen?



Yes


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. September 2015)

4 Stunden in MGS V drinne und bisher... einfach nur gut.
 


 

57 Stunden in MGS V und es fühlt sich an wie 4. Zeit vergeht schnell wenn man Spaß hat. <3

 

Zum PC Port: i-5 3450 cpu, 8gb ram und r9 280x 3gb läuft super auf hoch bis sehr hoch.

 

Einziger Kritikpunkt ist vielleicht das Checkpunkt Speichersystem, das einen mit ein bisschen Pech vor einem Gegner neu starten lässt. 

 

Preis/Leistung ist selbst bei 60 Euro Kaufpreis noch unschlagbar, weil der Umfang des Spiels so unfassbar groß ist.

 



Spoiler



Man kann seinen Karton mit Postern verzieren die unterschiedliche Effekte haben wenn sie von Gegnern gesehen werden. Was will man mehr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. September 2015)

The Witcher 3

einfach nur genial


----------



## Keashaa (18. September 2015)

Biing! 

Ziemlich hartes Game am Anfang.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. September 2015)

Badum Tsss


----------



## Tikume (18. September 2015)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Biing!
> 
> Ziemlich hartes Game am Anfang.


 

Solange nur das Spiel hart ist.


----------



## Portemonnaie (23. September 2015)

Hearthstone all dayyy and dailyyy bayyyybeee! 

Das Spiel macht süchtig.


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2015)

Dungeon Defenders 2. Soll ja zu Release dann umsonst (Free 2 Play) sein, daher bisher auf Steam nie zugeschlagen.

Da es nun einen Key für > 2 EUR gab und Teil 1 uns viel Spaß gemacht hat dann doch mal zugelegt.

Bisher alles sehr positiv, klar gibt es einen Itemshop in dem man sich Skins kaufen kann, aber bisher jetzt nix dramatisches.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xnV5MtN9J5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. September 2015)

Battlefield 4, habs seit nem Jahr im Regal stehen gehabt und eben mal eingelegt. Ich verstehe langsam den Reiz, man muss ihn sich nur selbst suchen.

Spiele jetzt etwas, dass ich "Sprengschütze" getauft habe.
Sprich ich spiele Scharfschütze mit C4, probiere mit dem C4 meine Teamkameraden, insbesondere andere Sniper, zu schützen. 
Je nach Map klappt das gut bis stellenweise sehr gut. Die meisten rennen nämlich einfach nur blindslinks durch die Gegend.

Ist aber schon ganz schöner Nervenkitzel manchmal.


----------



## Veshrae (28. September 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Battlefield 4, habs seit nem Jahr im Regal stehen gehabt und eben mal eingelegt. Ich verstehe langsam den Reiz, man muss ihn sich nur selbst suchen.
> 
> Spiele jetzt etwas, dass ich "Sprengschütze" getauft habe.
> Sprich ich spiele Scharfschütze mit C4, probiere mit dem C4 meine Teamkameraden, insbesondere andere Sniper, zu schützen.
> ...


 

Kannste in Hardline halt total vergessen.

Maps im neuen DLC sind ultra nervig, für mich kein richtiges BF-Feeling mehr.

Das einzig gute, keine Panzer mehr o/


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. September 2015)

Hab die Beta gespielt und nach 5 Minuten deinstalliert. Hat mir gar nich gefallen.


----------



## Elbryanus (29. September 2015)

Im Moment wie doof Diablo3 Saison 4 und Blood Bowl 2 Liga am PC. Und an der PS4 Destiny und MGS 5. Ach wenn man doch mehr Zeit hätte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2015)

Battlefront

 

Ich mag Drop Zone als Modus sehr gerne. Ist absolut nichts neues, quasi einen Bereich einnehmen, verteidigen und warten, bis der nächste Bereich einnehmbar ist. Wer mehr Bereiche eingenommen hat gewinnt. Die Beta ist nicht sehr umfangreich (ist ja auch klar), deswegen hoffe ich im fertigen Spiel auf ne Menge Karten für den Modus. Walker Assault hab ich nur kurz getestet. Das kann man schon ein wenig mit Conquest aus BF vergleichen, nur halt kleiner. Insgesamt finde ich, dass es sich überhaupt nicht wie BF anfühlt, was ja viele vorher befürchteten. Besonders das Feeling, wenn um dich herum die Blaster rattern, links und rechts Implosiv Granades explodieren (der Sound... omg) und Luke gegen Vader kämpft + die Star Wars Theme Musik ertönt... biste drin. Hatte keine Grafik-Probleme, läuft bei mir auf High-Einstellungen und c.a. 40 FPS (hab lange nicht mehr Treiber aktulalisiert, da geht sicher noch mehr), aber hab auch schon gehört, dass es bei ihnen regelmäßig abschmiert. 

 

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sie noch mehr motivierende Elemente und Twists einbauen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Oktober 2015)

Fande die SW Battlefront Beta eigentlich sehr geil. Natürlich gab es nur eine Klasse und es war sehr abgespeckt.

Vor allem das fliegen hat so richtig gebockt und der Sound dieser Implosionsbombe :O


----------



## Ogil (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe die Beta auch mal ausprobiert aber so richtig überzeugt mich das Spiel nicht. Sieht super aus und so - aber Spielprinzip und Mechanik fühlen sich für mich irgendwie falsch an.


----------



## Tikume (11. Oktober 2015)

Am PC derzeit Dreamfall Chapters was ich bisher sehr gut finde. Hat auch überraschend viel SPielzeit, bin jetzt am Anfang von Buch 3 (von 5) und bin bei 19 Stunden:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZE1_ctp2V8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

An der Vita Ar Nosurge. Schönes Kampfsystem, tolle Musik:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KpjpJ0zOY98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Oktober 2015)

Die Musik von dem Dreamfall klingt verdammt gut.


----------



## Tikume (11. Oktober 2015)

Soundtrack Dreamfall Chapters:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rQurjaBIyuc, list: PLhPp-QAUKF_iS-WCuzhnU8LsdcGj8LEGB

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Oktober 2015)

Seit ein paar Wochen wieder intensiv Hearthstone.
Hab eben auch mein Seasonziel mit Rank 5 abgeschlossen.
Ob ich jetzt wieder absteige oder sogar noch etwas climbe ist mir relativ egal. Die Belohnung ist save. :>

Aber goldene Helden farmen ist arg mühselig. Zum Glück gibts mittlerweile relativ viele Aggrovarianten.


----------



## vollmi (12. Oktober 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich habe die Beta auch mal ausprobiert aber so richtig überzeugt mich das Spiel nicht. Sieht super aus und so - aber Spielprinzip und Mechanik fühlen sich für mich irgendwie falsch an.


 

Hab die Starwars Beta auf die PS4 gezogen, muss sagen sieht geil aus, die Spielmechanik gefällt mir auch. Allerdings werde ich mich wohl nie an Shooter auf der Konsole mit Joypad gewöhnen. Ich brauch die Maus.

 

Vermutlich wird aber meine Grafikkarte direkt ne Kernschmelze durchmachen wenn ich mit der Battlefront zu fressen gebe. Die kennt bisher nur COD und WOW.

 

Aber Diablo3 auf der PS4 ist immernoch mein Arbeit fertig, Stall gemacht ich muss mich jetzt abreagieren Spiel. Vermutlich nutze ich nur einen Bruchteil der Möglichkeiten meine Rüstung zu verbessern, aber zum Monstereinschmelzen reichts.

 

mfG René


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Oktober 2015)

vollmi, wir können gerne mal zusammen monster schmelzen


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Oktober 2015)

So, nach Real Platinum God hab ich mir jetzt mal den neuen Hardmode im alten Isaac vorgenommen. Dieser eine Entwickler ist einfach nur ein Sadist...


----------



## Aun (12. Oktober 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> einfach nur ein Sadist...


hört sich nach nem seelenverwandten ani

mer noch hart am swtor suchten. 12 chars wollen pro id versorgt werden ^^


----------



## vollmi (13. Oktober 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> vollmi, wir können gerne mal zusammen monster schmelzen


 

Kann man versuchen :-). meine id is mein nick.

 

mfG René


----------



## Carlita93 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich spiele gerade ein Spiel, dass war vor zig Jahren der Hit: Wolfenstein. Kennt das noch einer? Witziger Ego Shooter mit damals sensationeller Grafik.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Oktober 2015)

Nie  von gehört.

 

 

 

 

 

Kappa


----------



## Tikume (20. Oktober 2015)

Life is strange Episode 5 durchgespielt.


----------



## feyzi258 (21. Oktober 2015)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Resident Evil 5
> 
> muss man dazu was sagen?


Hammer Spiel!


----------



## feyzi258 (21. Oktober 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Hab die Starwars Beta auf die PS4 gezogen, muss sagen sieht geil aus, die Spielmechanik gefällt mir auch. Allerdings werde ich mich wohl nie an Shooter auf der Konsole mit Joypad gewöhnen. Ich brauch die Maus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Rene, wann kommt das Release von der Vollversion der SW Beta


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Oktober 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> Life is strange Episode 5 durchgespielt.


 

\o/


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> Life is strange Episode 5 durchgespielt.


 



Spoiler



Welches ende ? Sacrifice Chloe oder Sacrifice Arcadia Bay 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Welches ende ? Sacrifice Chloe oder Sacrifice Arcadia Bay


 



Spoiler



Ich wollte Chloe opfern, habe darüber dann aber so lange gebrütet dass ich dann bei "sacrifice" dachte dass da "safe" steht.

War dann erst etwas verwirrt als Max das Foto zerrupft hat 

Aber war dann trotzdem zufrieden dass ich das genommen hatte. Fuck Arcadia Bay.

 

Und Warren hat ja zumindest noch nen Kuss von mir bekommen bevor er mit dem Rest verreckt ist


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Oktober 2015)

Tales of Zestiria \o/


----------



## Tikume (23. Oktober 2015)

Tales of habe ich noch so 4 Teile die ich mir anschauen müsste ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab auch noch einiges abzuarbeiten. ^^

Mir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass ich wohl zu sehr Fanboy bin um das Spiel angemessen zu bewerten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Oktober 2015)

WoW auf'm Rp Realm. Hoffentlich wirds was.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Oktober 2015)

The Beginners Guide grade durchgespielt (90min). 

Sehr interessantes Spiel, wenn ich mir die Kommentare dazu anschaue scheinen es nicht alle zu verstehen.

Es ist auch sehr schwer zu greifen. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2015)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> The Beginners Guide grade durchgespielt (90min).
> 
> Sehr interessantes Spiel, wenn ich mir die Kommentare dazu anschaue scheinen es nicht alle zu verstehen.
> 
> Es ist auch sehr schwer zu greifen. ^^


 

Es haben halt alle The Stanley Parable 2.0 erwartet und dann ein eher Spiel bekommen, was deprimierender und nachdenklicher ist.

 

Scheint aber so, als ob der Entwickler genau das erwartet hatte, also diese leichte Enttäuschung, weil es einfach nicht mehr ist.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich frage mich warum es ihm so wichtig war dieses Spiel in der Form rauszuhauen.

Auf den ersten Blick ein Knick in der Karriere eines jungen begabten Spieleentwicklers.

Ich hätte auch ein Spiel mit weiterentwickelten Gameplayelementen und einer Twistreichen Story erwartet. (Den Sprecher kann man ja nicht mehr verbessern^^ Der ist schon perfekt) 

Irgendetwas muss ihn mit Coda verbinden weshalb es ihm so wichtig ist Depression im Spiel abzubilden, bzw den Umgang damit.

Wie auch immer ich konnte das Spiel sehr gut nachvollziehen. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2015)

Meine Theorie

 



Spoiler



Coda und Davey sind eine Person, nämlich der Entwickler Davey Wreden (oder so). Mit dem Spiel wollte er den krassen Erfolg und die daraus entstehende Erfolgserwartung von Außen verarbeiten, die nach The Stanley Parable entstanden ist. Ihm wurde es nach und nach wichtiger, diese Bestätigung von Außen zu bekommen, so dass er den eigentlichen Sinn der Spieleentwicklung vergaß.

 

"More. More. More." ... "Solution. Solution. Solution."

 

Er fing an, seine Spiele zu verändern und so zu verfremden, um dem Umfeld und der eigentlichen "Norm" zu entsprechend. Dadurch ging die Essenz und die Persönlichkeit seiner Spiele verloren. Weil am Ende eben immer ne Laterne stand. Am Ende des Spiels merkt er ja selber, dass er dadurch in einen Zwiespalt geraten ist und selbst nicht mehr weiß, was er machen soll. Also verschwindet er einfach.Was ich nicht wirklich erklären kann ist der Interpretations-Part. Er sagt ja, dass ihm Codas Spiele bedeuten und er immer versucht, etwas in den Spielen zu deuten, was auf Codas Charakter aufschließt. Vielleicht bezieht sich auch dies auf TSP. Oder, was ich eher glaube, auf uns als Konsument.


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2015)

Mad Max & SWTOR


----------



## Danny V (30. Oktober 2015)

GW2 und Swtor


----------



## Julix0810 (31. Oktober 2015)

Gleich kurz STO testen :-)


----------



## Schrottinator (2. November 2015)

Afterbirth


----------



## Patiekrice (3. November 2015)

Meine Videospiel-Aktivität hat in den letzten Monaten sowieso stark abgenommen. Wenn ich aber derzeit dazu komme etwas zu spielen sind es die folgenden Spiele. 

 

*The Sims 4 (+ Ran an die Arbeit)*

Ich bin halt ein Mädchen und spiele Sims nun einmal seit der ersten Episode. Es ist ein toller Simulator und man kann Quatsch machen mit seinen Sims, Gott spielen und tolle Häuser kreieren. Das macht einfach Spaß, egal was irgendwelche Leute sagen wie bescheuert Sims sei. Die Verkaufszahlen und die Aktivität der Leute spricht für sich und das Spiel (: Es ist einfach super entspannend, wenn man nach Feierabend einfach nur etwas ruhiges spielen möchte. Die Aufgaben und Wünsche der Sims sind im vierten Teil einfach cool und mit den Stimmungen der Sims macht es ziemlichen Spaß zu spielen. Ich mache nicht nur "good-mode-sims" sondern vergebe auch mal negative Eigenschaften um die Schwierigkeit einfach etwas zu erhöhen. Die Wünsche und Aufgaben sind hier teilweise halt etwas kniffliger und weichen vom "üblichen Spiel" ab. 

 

*Guild Wars 2 *

Ich bin mit 4 RL-Freunden in einer Gilde und spiele dort derzeit einen Level 80 Ingenieur. Die Welt ist einfach cool gemacht, die täglichen Aufgaben bieten viel Abwechslung und ich spiele das derzeit so casualmäßig, dass ich noch gar nicht das Bedürfnis nach dem neuen Addon habe. Mal sehen wie es sich noch weiter entwickelt.

 

*Life is Strange*

Für mich eines der coolsten und interessantesten Spiele der letzten Jahre. Klar, ein Episodenspiel und man hat keinen Content und muss nicht farmen oder sonst was ^^ aber dafür wäre man auch eh im falschen Genre. Die Atmosphäre in LiS ist einfach der Hammer! Alles ist stimmig und das Spiel ist einfach zauberhaft. Ich befinde mich derzeit in der 3. Episode und möchte das Spiel auch gar nicht "schnell durch zocken", sondern mir damit schön Zeit lassen 

 

*Diablo 3 - Reaper of Souls*

Vor kurzem habe ich mir einen Season-Monk erstellt, aber ihn nur etwa 2 Tage gespielt und dann erstmal wieder ruhigere Spiele wie oben genannt gespielt^^ aber vielleicht setze ich mich die Tage mal wieder ran.


----------



## Tikume (4. November 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> *Guild Wars 2 *
> 
> Ich bin mit 4 RL-Freunden in einer Gilde und spiele dort derzeit einen Level 80 Ingenieur. Die Welt ist einfach cool gemacht, die täglichen Aufgaben bieten viel Abwechslung und ich spiele das derzeit so casualmäßig, dass ich noch gar nicht das Bedürfnis nach dem neuen Addon habe. Mal sehen wie es sich noch weiter entwickelt.


 

Ich finde das Addon braucht man auch nicht unbedingt. Es ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber der Dschungel ist halt schon spassiger wenn man eine Gruppe hat.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. November 2015)

WoW mit Floxmox.


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> WoW mit Floxmox.





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2015)

Need for Speed - Guter Arcade Racer mit leichten FPS Problemen (Ja PS4...), kitschiger Story und atemberaubender Grafik. Lieber auf die PC Version nächstes Jahr warten.

 

Nebenbei auch noch World of Warcraft, da verlässt mich aber so langsam wieder die Motivation. Einfach krass wie verdammt langweilig es für Nicht-Raider und Nicht-PvPer ist. So sehr ich dieses Spiel auch liebe.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. November 2015)

Hab gerade Undertale hinter mir. Das Spiel ist echt mal einzigartig.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



10 Minuten später nochmal 2 3er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit dem blatt full house geholt :3


----------



## Danny V (24. November 2015)

Wildstar und Albion Online


----------



## Schrottinator (25. November 2015)

Hard West


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2015)

Fallout 4

 

Nach 10 Stunden werde ich das Spiel erstmal liegen lassen. Ich mag es wirklich, die Welt, der Soundtrack und das Crafting. Alles tolle Features. Aber das hilft alles nicht über die Tatsache, dass das Spiel so verdammt verbuggt und nicht komfortabel ist. Das Housing ist ja schön und gut, aber bei dem Menü bekomme ich jedes Mal die Krise. Ich konnte 2x nicht weiterspielen, ohne einen GROßEN Sprung zurückzusetzen, weil Quest nicht funktionierten. Besonders die erste Quest, wo du Concord von Raidern befreien musst. Genau das habe ich getan, aber die Quest war nicht beendet. Also hab ich 8 (!) Stunden weitergespielt, erkundet und mich gewundert, warum ich nicht wirklich voran komme. Wegen halt dieser Quest. Also zurücksetzen. Das 2te Mal starb ein Quest NPC, den ich ansprechen wollte und nach neu laden war er ganz weg. 

 

Werde warten, bis der Modding eingeführt wird und die Community ein paar nette Dinger raushaut. Bethesda sollte es langsam mal auf die Reihe bekommen, Spiele ORDENTLICH herauszubringen. Fallout 4 ist schon ein paar Jahre in der Entwicklung, länger als so manch andere Spiele. Da bin ich schon enttäuscht.


----------



## eMJay (27. November 2015)

Gut zu wissen dass es so verbuggt ist. Sollte mein nächstes Game nach Witcher 3 sein. Nun muss ich was anderes dazwischen schieben, bis die ein paar Updates raushauen.


----------



## painschkes (27. November 2015)

Aber es wird doch schon total viel gemodded? o,o

 

Ich wollte mir das eigentlich auch für die PS4 holen - weiss jemand, ob's dort ähnliche Probleme gibt? Dann spiel ich nämlich doch erstmal TLoU und Until Dawn.


----------



## Ogil (27. November 2015)

Also ich spiele Fallout4 auf der PS4 und habe bisher keine groesseren Probleme gehabt. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch einfach nur Glueck. Was mich etwas stoert sind diverse Aenderungen im Vergleich zu den Vorgaengern - z.B. dass man nicht mehr abhaengig von der Perception Gegner im Radar angezeigt bekommt. Das hat dann zum Teil zur Folge, dass irgendwo Gegner lauern, man unbedarft rumwandert und ploetzlich ist man tot weil ein Mutant einen weggenuked hat und man nichtmal die Chance hatte zu reagieren. Immer unschoen sowas. Ausserdem gibt es die "Hardcore Mode" Option aus New Vegas nicht mehr die ich immer gut fand um das Spiel unabhaengig vom Schwierigkeitsgrad realistischer zu machen. Das ganze Basen-Gebaue finde ich auch unspannend und unglaublich fummelig umgesetzt. Mir haette eine etwas ausgebaute Variante des Housings von Skyrim besser gefallen. Also feste Platzierung, mehr Auswahl usw. - ich brauch kein Fallout-Sims...

 

TLoU sollte man ohnehin unbedingt spielen - also von daher kannst Du das auch ruhig erstmal tun. Super Spiel das mich wirklich mit der Story und den Charakteren packen konnte - was fuer mich leider eher selten der Fall ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2015)

Ich sage hier ganz bewusst, es ist MEIN Eindruck. Hab auch schon gelesen, dass manche Null Probleme haben. Aber wenn man sich informiert, fallen halt schon Bugs auf, die häufiger vorkommen (Nicht abschließbare Quests z.B.). Kenne mich nicht wirklich mit Modding aus, wollte Bethesda nicht das Tool erst Anfang 2016 raus bringen ?

 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, Fallout 4 ist ein gutes Spiel und wenn man häufig speichert und über diese kleineren Fehler hinwegsehen kann, wird man auch seinen Spaß drin haben. Ich werde jedenfalls noch ein paar Wochen warten, bis sich die Com dem Spiel richtig angenommen hat. Wie es auf Konsolen aussieht weiß ich nicht, Spiele mit Shootermechaniken spiele ich nur auf dem PC. Und F4 geht bei mir auf Ultra, selbst mit nem Non-High-End System.

 

(Fakt ist aber auch, dass es dieses Jahr weitaus bessere Spiele gab. Ein Witcher 3 hat in Sachen Storytelling ein ganz anderes Niveau als ein Fallout. Sei es die Hauptstory oder die Nebenquests.)


----------



## bkeleanor (27. November 2015)

von witcher 3 solltest du dir aber eigentlich gewohnt sein häufig zu speichern. gerade am anfang habe ich praktisch vor jedem kampf gespeichert weil ich so dermassen oft den löffel abgegeben habe.


----------



## Tikume (27. November 2015)

Ich mag es wenn Spiele mich regelmäßig selbst speichern lassen. Ich hasse es wenn es nur Autosave und so gibt.


----------



## eMJay (27. November 2015)

TLoU hab ich schon auf der 3er durch.  Liegt aber nochmal für die 4er. hier. Witcher hab ich nur einmal ein Problem gehabt, im hauptspiel. In der Erweiterung gibt es 2 buggy quest werden mit dem nächsten Patch angeblich gefixt. Witcher speichert doch 3 Kontrollpunkte zudem Speicher ich jeden Abend mehrmals von Hand.


----------



## Grushdak (27. November 2015)

Erstmal bin ich noch bei WoW.

Kürzlich habe ich mir wieder mal Dragon Age Origins draufgezogen, will es endlich mal zu ende spielen.

Witcher 2 wolllte ich auch nochmal eine Chance geben - beim ersten Spielen scheiterte ich gleich anfangs bei den Boxkämpfen (?).


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. November 2015)

WoW und AoM, hab mir vorhin H4tr3d gekauft aber das errort nur rum.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. November 2015)

ich habe übers wochenende an der open beta von rainbow six siege teilgenommen.

guter shooter mit viel taktischen elementen, mit einem starken eingespielten 5er team ist man wohl unschlagbar. ich wünsche mir noch mehr modis, vorallem aber das der gegen die KI noch ausgebaut und verbessert wird.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. November 2015)

Hab gestern Dragon's Lair 1 und 2 durchgespielt.


----------



## mmmrrrggglll (1. Dezember 2015)

schaue im urlaub in wow vorbei

diesmal aber ein neu anfan bei der allianz ^^

die horde ist mir zu unsympatisch geworden


----------



## Ogil (1. Dezember 2015)

Zur Zeit mal wieder Elite: Dangerous - ausgeloest durch das kommende Addon und das Buch das ich gerade lese (Mostly Harmless). Gut zu sehen, dass sich das Spiel entwickelt - und auch wenn noch immer viel fehlt, so ist es fuer mich die momentan beste Umsetzung des Themas.


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Dezember 2015)

Nachdem mich Witcher 3 zu sehr genervt hat; Fallout 4


----------



## Thomy88 (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich Spiele immer noch Witcher 3, finde es nach wie vor sau geil


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Dezember 2015)

Mich stört es halt extrem, dass du ?x bearbeitest, zum ?y läufst, weil das direkt in der Nähe ist und die Mobs da dich einfach 2-hitten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem machen mich die Hexersinne verrückt, kann damit nicht lange rumlaufen


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2015)

Schade für dich - Ohne die Hexersinne sind die Mainstory Quest nicht lösbar 

 

 

Witcher 3 durch - Telltale Game of Thrones halbdurch und heute fang ich Just Cause 3 an


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Dezember 2015)

Na, ich benutze den schon und bin auch schon reeelativ weit (glaube ich - haha.) aber es nervt halt


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2015)

biste aus Weißgarten schon raus ?


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Dezember 2015)

Yes


----------



## Tikume (1. Dezember 2015)

Remember me. Irgendwie unverständlich, dass das Spiel damals so untergegangen ist.


----------



## Ogil (6. Dezember 2015)

Neben Eliteangerous und Fallout4 habe ich dieses Wochenende irgendwie Lust auf "richtige" Shooter gehabt. Gestern mal wieder Red Orchestra 2 installiert und ein paar Runden "Rising Storm" gespielt. Irgendwie schon einzigartig aber leider auch immer noch mit diversen Problemen behaftet. Wuerde mir wuenschen, dass mal (wieder?) etwas Vergleichbares als AAA-Titel kommen wuerde. Das vermutlich "Aehnlichste" in dem Bereich ist dann wohl Battlefield 4 - was ich heute mal wieder ausgepackt habe um endlich mal die Single-Player Missionen fertig zu spielen und spaeter sicher auch ein paar Runden Multiplayer. Die Single-Player Missionen sind freilich geradliniges Tontauben-Schiessen - aber die Inszenierung ist schon super...


----------



## Tikume (6. Dezember 2015)

Rogue Galaxy auf der PS4:

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TFiaMRmtLcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2015)

Battlefront

 

.. und Fallout 4, wenn mich die Stimmung gerade nicht fertig macht.


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2015)

Vorhin mit The Last of Us Remastered fertig geworden und dann hinterher eben noch das DLC zu Ende gespielt - geilo! 

 

Jetzt schau ich mal bei Amazon was mein zweites Spiel für die PS4 wird.


----------



## Xarran (9. Dezember 2015)

Battlefront...

 

...und grad ein bisschen die Alpha von Tom Clancy's The Division - zumindest bis zum ersten Absturz kurz vor Ende der ersten Rettungsmission -.-

 

Das Ding könnte was werden. Macht Spaß.


----------



## Tikume (14. Dezember 2015)

Helldivers - ist ganz nett, aber momentan fehlt mir noch der gegenseitig-aus-versehen-töten Faktor.

 

Und bei Wreckfest macht es nach wie vor Spaß einige Runden im Multiplayer zu drehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LcEnD01GHq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Dezember 2015)

einfach so 3

 

edit:

triftiger Grund 3 oder

gerechte Sache 3


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Dezember 2015)

Nicht ganz richtig aber immer noch erkennbar.


----------



## Belo79 (15. Dezember 2015)

Seit einer Woche habe ich TESO eine neue Chance gegeben. Mal schauen wie lange die Begeisterung diesmal anhält


----------



## Haramann (15. Dezember 2015)

Belo79 schrieb:


> Seit einer Woche habe ich TESO eine neue Chance gegeben. Mal schauen wie lange die Begeisterung diesmal anhält


TESO war bei mir leider auch kein Langzeitsmotivationsspiel. Hatte wohl etwas zu hohe/falsche Erwartungen und so bleibt es dabei, dass mich nach WoW noch kein MMORPG so richtig lange fesseln konnte.

 

Momentan spiele ich Cities: Skylines. Ich versinke total in diesem Spiel und es macht wirklich immens Laune. Abgesehen davon werde ich wohl wieder Witcher 3 weiterspielen und ab und an GTA V rauskramen.


----------



## Venarih (19. Dezember 2015)

Momentan ein wenig in WoW twinken, Diablo3 sowie übers Steam: Echo of Souls und Devilian und Skyrim.


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Dezember 2015)

Aktuell (inspiriert durch http://sfdebris.com/videos/games/swtoragent.php) schaue ich nochmal in SWTOR rein und bin ehrlich immer wieder versucht, temporär ein Abo abzuschließen. Aber selbst als F2P-Spieler kommt man deutlich besser voran, als ich erwartet hätte - so gut, dass ich tierisch overleveled bin, trotz "geringeren XP" für Nicht-Abonnenten. Instanzen und sonstigen Gruppencontent meide ich bisher allerdings, da es mir wirklich nur um die Story geht.

 

Momentan bin ich an einem Kopfgeldjäger (Light Side) dran und bis jetzt (Taris) ist die Story wirklich gut gemacht, besser als ich das seinerzeit von meinem alten Schmuggler im Kopf hatte. Vielleicht wird der dann als nächstes reaktiviert, der Abwechslung wegen - und weil ich den in der Legacy als Rivalen eingetragen habe.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2015)

Werde die Tage auch mal wieder in SWTOR. Nach Episode 7 hab ich irgendwie wieder Lust auf ein (modernes) Star Wars Spiel mit guter Story, da ist Bioware ja immer gut. Das Gameplay ist zwar Faceroll-123 aber das passt mir grade. Und wenn man solche Trailer produziert...

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nzq9epS2b1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2015)

Eben zum ersten Mal ME1 durchgespielt. Bis auf das nervige Inventarsystem und die kleineren Follower-Bugs ein super Spiel. Ich mag einfach das Universum und die Art, wie es Geschichten erzählt. Gerade für ein Sci-Fi - Spiel ist das etwas besonderes, sollten mal mehr Entwickler versuchen.


----------



## painschkes (29. Dezember 2015)

Hurtworld - seit gestern auch auf (m)einem eigenen Server.


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2015)

Haramann schrieb:


> TESO war bei mir leider auch kein Langzeitsmotivationsspiel. Hatte wohl etwas zu hohe/falsche Erwartungen und so bleibt es dabei, dass mich nach WoW noch kein MMORPG so richtig lange fesseln konnte.


 

Liegt daran dass die besten MMO's vor Wow erschienen sind ^^


----------



## Xarran (31. Dezember 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> Liegt daran dass die besten MMO's vor Wow erschienen sind ^^


 

Darauf gibt es nur DIE eine Antwort: "WoW - erstes und bestes MMO!"


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2015)

Nein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2015)

Wow ist erstes und bestes MMO. Ihr vergesst, dass Menschen, die solche Aussagen tätigen, ihre persönliche Meinung (ob fachlich ausgedrückt oder auch nicht) darstellen. 

 

WoW ist für mich auch das erste und beste MMO. Period. Ob dann jemand Ultima oder Everquest in 2 Pixeln gespielt hat juckt da erstmal niemand.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Januar 2016)

zur Abwechslung zu anderen Spielen, wie WoW, TESo ...
 
mal _Darksider __- Wrath of War_ (hab die beiden Filme wegen 18+ in den Spoiler gepackt)

 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OTLsr0DtC5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ArHzEGeiMbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Januar 2016)

Von Darksiders hab ich damals so viel erwartrt und war so gehyped von dem Spiel. Habe fast jeden Printbericht dazu gelesen damals.
Als ich's dann gespielt habe, war's eher so meh.
Aber immer noch besser als Teil 2, mit der Steuerung aus der Hölle.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2016)

hab im Winter Sale nochmal zugeschlagen und neben Downwell ( was übrigens ein super Spiel für zwischendurch ist, 2 €) The Witcher 3 gegönnt. Nach den 32 GB und ein paar Mods muss ich sagen, fuck sieht das Ding sexy aus. Habs schon auf der PS4 durchgezockt aber man, das ist ein ganz anderes Level. Einstellungen sind alle auf High und ich bekomme konstante 60 FPS.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2016)

Pony Island




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Januar 2016)

Diablo 3 Season 5 char.

Soweit alles durch fehlt nurnoch das Setportal, dafür muss ich noch etwas grinden.


----------



## Ogil (18. Januar 2016)

Ich hab am Wochenende mal wieder in Guildwars 2 reingeschaut und bin erstmal wieder haengen geblieben. HoT hat mich zwar noch nicht so richtig gepackt - aber ich hab noch ungefaehr ein Rudel Chars die noch lange kein Maxlevel haben...


----------



## Veshrae (18. Januar 2016)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Diablo 3 Season 5 char.
> 
> Soweit alles durch fehlt nurnoch das Setportal, dafür muss ich noch etwas grinden.


 

Hänge auch wieder in d3 drin.

Spiele wieder WD in der Season - mit Jade diesmal (danke premade Set!).

Macht sogar mehr Spass als anfangs gedacht.


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2016)

Versuche endlich mal AC4 Black Flag zu beenden und heute Abend noch Dragons Dogma. \ o /


----------



## Tikume (18. Januar 2016)

Habe mal endlich 999 (Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors) durchgespielt - sehr genial.

Und da ich Tales of Zestiria geschenkt bekommen habe bin ich derzeit da dran.

Und zwischendurch weiter Valkyria Chronicles und Final Fantasy X-2 HD.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G8XrhKGoiI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oDME9eOzd1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0yslBkeOqaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oh3h_jlbV7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Januar 2016)

Auch D3. Bin aber noch nicht mal am Grinden. Und Blizzard... please... no Wartezeit. Mir ist klar, dass Sonntags am Abend mehr Leute spielen wollen, aber ne 3/4 Stunde warten... meh.

 

Nebenbei hab ich auch (mal wieder) WoW reaktiviert aber das muss ja niemand wissen.


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Januar 2016)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nebenbei hab ich auch (mal wieder) WoW reaktiviert aber das muss ja niemand wissen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Januar 2016)

I h8 u


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2016)

Dragons Dogma - muss mich aber irgendwie noch eingewöhnen, vor allem was die Orientierung angeht.


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2016)

Ich versuch auch atm Black Flag weiterzuspielen und habe rausgefunden das Steam das Savegame von Dmc in der Cloud hat kann es also auch weiterspielen.

 

Tikume wie gefällt dir den FF 13-2 bis jetzt so ? Ich fand das mit der Zeitreise, Pokemon und das Rätselsystem etwas sehr verwirrend zum glück habe ich es auf Casual gespielt ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Januar 2016)

d3 season 5 beendet. allerdings habe ich das setportal nicht wirklich geschafft (nicht alle erfolge). für den saisonabschluss hats aber trotzdem gereicht. ich grinde aber weiter bis ich noch die axt (hacker) habe. ich will meine kreuzritterin zur dornenkönigin machen :-)


----------



## Tikume (19. Januar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Tikume wie gefällt dir den FF 13-2 bis jetzt so ? Ich fand das mit der Zeitreise, Pokemon und das Rätselsystem etwas sehr verwirrend zum glück habe ich es auf Casual gespielt ^^


X-2


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Januar 2016)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> I h8 u


 

 

<3<3<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2016)

Warte ist Season 5 schon vorbei ?! Bin gestern erst 70 geworden.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2016)

Joar ich spiel jetzt auch wieder mehr Diablo3.

 

Season 5 ist die Season die vor ein paar Tagen gestartet ist.

 

Bin grade auf Qual8 und muss noch ein paar Items snipen damit QualX auch klargeht.


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2016)

dachte du spielst kartons stapeln


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2016)

Dinge die ich beruflich mache zählen nicht als "spielen" ^^


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2016)

laber nich zieh mal oder gib ein paar tips ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Januar 2016)

Blade & Soul.
Macht bis jetzt richtig Laune.

Aber ist halt schon 100% Asia, mal sehen wann es mir zu kitschig wird und oder eine Paywall kommt.
Erinnert mich total an Silkroad (nur mit springen) sogar diese Schiffsanimation am Anfang ist nahe zu identisch.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Januar 2016)

no. boy. pls.


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2016)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


>


 

 



Patiekrice schrieb:


> no. boy. pls.


 er steht halt auf animierte titten ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Januar 2016)

Aun schrieb:


> er steht halt auf animierte titten ^^


Dem Boy sein Char ist zwar weiblich, but normale Konfektionsgröße sowie gut bekleidet. IS approves.

Patie du bist trotzdem mein Herzensgurl ok?


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Januar 2016)

Ja, ich hoffe das ist nur ein jugendlicher Ausrutscher von dir.

 

 

ItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhase

ItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhase

ItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhase

ItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhase

ItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhase

ItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhase

ItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhase

ItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhase

ItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhaseItsJustaPhase


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Januar 2016)

Bevor ich mir animierte Titten reinzieh, guck ich lieber 'n Porno.
Also dont worry about ya child!


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2016)

Dragons Dogma - mit weiblichem Char


----------



## Tikume (20. Januar 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dragons Dogma - mit weiblichem Char


 

Narbenbrustfetisch? O.o


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Januar 2016)

immernoch d3

habe den erfolg schlächter zusammen. weiter gehts mit champion. aber Q10 ist immer noch nicht ganz drin :-(


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Januar 2016)

Die letzten Tage konnte ich endlich trotz Terminen mal wieder etwas spielen.

Größtenteils Hearthstone, in einem Rutsch das Seasonziel von Rank 5 locker erreicht.  Werde wohl die Tage mal einen Inspirewarrior bauen. Schwebt schon seit Wochen vor meinem geistigen Auge hin und her. Eventuell reaktiviere ich auch mein Nightbane Otk Warrior, mal gucken.

Dann natürlich noch CS:S, leider ist wohl die frühere Kiddycommunity zu einer jammernden Erwachsenencommunity geworden.
Habe Aztec/Dust gespielt und wurde echt aufs Blut beleidigt, weil ich taktisch und defensiv gespielt habe, anstatt einfach drauf los zu rennen. (Nein habe nicht gecamped)
Nach 15-2 und 9-1 wurde ich dann auch gekickt, weil ich ja allen den Spaß verderben würde. Sorry das ich nicht komplett hirnlos spiele? 

Blade & Soul und es macht so Spaß, auch wenn ich noch nicht so recht durchblicke. Das mit dem Waffenaufwerten ist allerdings nervig.
Für den Break Through brauch man so ne Sealed Axe aus dem Glücksrad. Nach 20 Schlüsseln hatte ich iwie jede Waffe mehrfach außer diese.
Da ich keine Ahnung habe woher ich neue Schlüssel bekomme bin ich mal gespannt wie's weiter geht.
Aber die Welt ist geil, die Atmosphäre, das Kampfsystem, der Chat eher weniger. Nur Spambot's und WoWflüchtlinge die sich über Flüchtlinge in Deutschland beschweren.

Das man nichtmal in Spielen vor diesem leidigen Thema und den braunen Häufchen verschont wird.

Die nächsten Tage werd ich wohl nonstop BnS spielen.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Januar 2016)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> [...]der Chat eher weniger. Nur Spambot's und WoWflüchtlinge die sich über Flüchtlinge in Deutschland beschweren.[...]


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Januar 2016)

Ok no BnS, erst hats rumgeerorrt und jetzt connected es nicht.
ASIA SPIELE UND DEREN LAUNCHER WAREN NOCH NIE ZUVERLÄSSIG. <- zu früh geraged

Scheinbar ist Serverwartung bis 16:30, hätte man ja auch nich im Launcher anzeigen können. :x


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2016)

Resident Evil Zero HD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2016)

Warframe. Verdammt macht das süchtig.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Januar 2016)

Interessant hab heute auch mit Warframe angefangen.

Geile Grafik, gutes Gameplay was will man mehr.


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Januar 2016)

Diablo 3


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2016)

MGS5 .. die Japaner sind so durch ... *g*


----------



## Tikume (25. Januar 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> MGS5 .. die Japaner sind so durch ... *g*


 

Nichts geht über Spiele bei denen sich Japaner hemmungslos austoben durften


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2016)

Hab gestern mal wieder Lost Kingdoms 2 rausgekramt. Schade, dass die Lizenz bei Activision liegt.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Januar 2016)

diablo 3

ich müsste noch ein nephalemportal (qual 9) in unter 6min schaffen. ich war 2 sek drüber. ich laufe einfach zu langsam.


----------



## Veshrae (26. Januar 2016)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> diablo 3
> 
> ich müsste noch ein nephalemportal (qual 9) in unter 6min schaffen. ich war 2 sek drüber. ich laufe einfach zu langsam.


 

Welche Klasse spielst du denn?


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Januar 2016)

Bin Kreuzritter mit dem Dornen-Set.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Januar 2016)

Dann nimm den Skill mit dem Pferd.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Januar 2016)

Hab ich...sogar mit doppelter dauer...aber dann hatte das portal wieder endlose strecken ohne gegner. wird schon noch hinhauen. das nächste mal lass ich den schatzgoblin einfach links liegen :-)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Januar 2016)

Drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2016)

kavallerie is überbewertet. und mit dornenset brauchst das eigtl überhaupt nicht, da du normalerweise durch alle durchrennen kannst


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Januar 2016)

Keine Ahnung, hab ein Holy Shotgun Crusader, zuletzt hab ich mitdem Ende 2014 gespielt.

Ist Dornen soviel besser?
Mit HS haste den permanent Hulkmodus und rotzt alles weg.


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2016)

dornen ist nr 1 build. vom dmg und survival. es rotzt echt derbe schaden raus ohne das auch nur annähernd was reinkommt. 3 elitepacks in 4 sekunden down und solche späße. bin aber selber  noch lange nicht optimal ausgestattet. kommt halt drauf an was man spielen will. bin halt beim build und set geblieben, das man in den popo geschoben bekommt. das hulk set ist aber auch sehr cool, mit ddem shotgunstyle konnt ich mich "damals" nicht so recht anfreunden


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Januar 2016)

Jetzt hab ich sau Bock auf D3, habe aber fast alle Chars bis auf den WD auf Max und mit sehr guter Ausrüstung.
Da ich auf der Playse spiele gibts auch keine Seasons.

Naja BnS bockt auch sau.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Januar 2016)

bei BnS bockt bei mir die Steuerung. Immer wieder mal reagiert die maus nicht wenn ich nach rechts schauen will.

 

d3

erfolg! für den nächsten titel "zerstörer" müsste man ein qual 10 portal in weniger als 5min schaffen :-) und ich hab schon seit ewigkeiten keinen besseren gegenstand mehr bekommen :-(


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Januar 2016)

Das Waffenaufwerten geht mir so auf'n Keks war im Tomb of Exile ca 45x und nie droppte die Axt.


----------



## Veshrae (28. Januar 2016)

Ab heute Abend dann mit Lara um die Häuser ziehen!


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2016)

ich hab das eben ohne "mit" gelesen


----------



## Ryys (28. Januar 2016)

Im Moment Star Citizen, ist zwar noch in der Alpha aber ein Hammer geiles Spiel, das warten wird sich lohnen! Bis jetzt das geilste MMO was ich bisher gespielt habe. Stellt EVE komplett in den Schatten...


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Januar 2016)

Warioland


----------



## Tikume (29. Januar 2016)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Ab heute Abend dann mit Lara um die Häuser ziehen!


 

Bin gleich am Anfang schon drauf gegangen weil der X-Box Controller, Sony und ich unterschiedliche Meinungen bzgl. X hatten =P


----------



## Veshrae (29. Januar 2016)

Naja muss sagen, bist ganz nett - aber erinnert viel zu stark an den Vorgänger.

Dachte im "2. Level" schon, dass ich das falsche Spiel gestartet hätte...


----------



## Ogil (29. Januar 2016)

Immernoch kraeftig GW2 - und nun auch meine Freundin ueberzeugen koennen wieder mit einzusteigen, hab ihr HoT gekauft und nun buggt es gleich rum und sie kann die Glider-Basics-Mastery nicht kaufen und somit kommt sie in der HoTs-Story nicht weiter. Gna! Aber angeblich wurde der Fehler gefunden und ich hoffe mal, dass da noch vorm Wochenende ein Patch kommt...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Januar 2016)

Mal den Gamecube aus dem Keller gekramt und Mario Smash Football gespielt. Ist irgendwie immer noch mein Lieblingsspiel.

Bisher in keinem Spiel so viel Spaß und Spannung gehabt wie da. Macht immer wieder richtig richtig Bock.
#TeamWaluigi


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Februar 2016)

Warframe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2016)

doppelpost v.v


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2016)

Warframe

 



 

+ hab mir ENDLICH TBoI Rebirth+Addon geholt. Mal schauen, im Vorgänger hab ich 150+ Stunden gesteckt.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Februar 2016)

Bei Afterbirth hab ich zur Zeit 462 Stunden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2016)

Hab schon ein paar Stunden auf der PS4 gespielt, hatte mir aber nicht soo gut gefallen. Mal gucken.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Februar 2016)

Hab's gestern mal mit dem Arcade Stick ausprobiert. Das war vielleicht ein Krampf.


----------



## Xarran (5. Februar 2016)

Äh, sorry....aber: *XCOM 2*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Februar 2016)

Vorhin in Hearthstone einen Renorogue, hatte selten so viel Spaß in Hs. Effektivität ist so lala, aber habe via Ysera 4x Traum bekommen. Konnte mich 6x vollheilen. 
Hab sogar gewonnen.^^

Jetzt lade ich gerade LoL, mal sehen ob ich wieder nach 5 Minuten quitte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2016)

The Division

 

Bisher nur kurz reingeguckt, aber ich mag die Atmosphäre und den Look. Open Beta ist übrigens dieses WE.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Februar 2016)

I know, aber wegen 2 Tagen mach ich kein Plus:/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2016)

PCMASTERRACE BRAH


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Februar 2016)

Nach zwei Runden LoL ist mir wieder eingefallen, warum ich es seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr regelmäßig spiele.

Es ist ein Teamspiel mit lauter Solospielern, im Gegensatz zu WoW kannste da aber halt auch alleine nix reißen.

 

Naja warum bin ich auch so dreist und melde Support an. >.<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Februar 2016)

So durch mit der Division Beta. In die Dark Zone hab ich nur kurz reingeschaut, den Rest möchte ich dann im fertigen Spiel erkunden. Ich hoffe sie schaffen es irgendwie ne gute Story hinzukriegen. Sie muss nicht bombastisch sein, aber zumindest so, dass alles ein Sinn macht und nachvollziehbar ist. (*HUST*DESTINY*HUST*)

 

Bin jedenfalls leicht positiv gestimmt.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Februar 2016)

division beta

hat soweit einen soliden eindruck gemacht auch wenn ich nicht so richtig gefallen dran gefunden habe. irgendwie zuviel gelaufe.


----------



## Ogil (22. Februar 2016)

Joa - ich weiss auch nicht so richtig. Habe am Freitag mal reingeschaut und wirkt eigentlich alles ganz nett - aber so richtig hat es mich nicht gepackt. Hab dann den Grossteil des Wochenendes TESO auf der PS4 gezockt und hab da eigentlich grade gut Spass dran...


----------



## Serafyn (22. Februar 2016)

Freitag habe mir auch die Division-Beta angeschaut und bin eigentlich sehr angetan. Items, Items, Items....da schlägt die Sammelwut gleich wieder zu  Habs jedenfalls dann mal vorbestellt, zumal drei alte Spiel-Gefährten wieder aus der Versenkung aufgetaucht sind und das auch spielen werden - Freue mich drauf...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2016)

hat soweit einen soliden eindruck gemacht auch wenn ich nicht so richtig gefallen dran gefunden habe. irgendwie zuviel gelaufe.

 

Ich HASSES gelaufe normalerweise, aber in The Division fand ich das jetzt nicht so schlimm. Hab oft sogar auf die Teleport-Funktion verzichtet nach einer Mission und bin stattdessen zur Home Base zu Fuß gegangen. Durch die Hochhäuser von New York wenn es dicht schneit und um einem herum die Weihnachtsbeleuchtung grell leuchtet... hat was. Man kann Ubisoft sicher oft einiges vorwerfen, aber sie haben hier nen absurden Detailgrad geschaffen und gleichzeitig Liebe reingesteckt.


----------



## Tikume (22. Februar 2016)

Was ist los mit euch? Solltet an der Stelle jetzt nicht Ubisoft für ein Grafikdowngrade geisseln? =P


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2016)

Wer das Spiel nicht aus-maxen kann in Sachen Grafik darf sich nicht beschweren  . Außerdem, so gut wie jedes Spiel, welches damals Angekündigt wurde und im Trailer krasse Grafik hatte, wird jetzt mit Release nicht so Aussehen. Fing mit Watch Dogs an und auch  The Division wird es wohl treffen, was ich aber so gesehen habe in Streams (welche jetzt auch ein wenig täuschen), sind sie sehr nah dran.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2016)

Sowas kommt immer erst, wenn der Release stattfindet.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Februar 2016)

Die einzigen die Maulen dürfen sind die 0.1% der Bevölkerung, die NASA-Rechner daheim stehen haben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2016)

Die einzigen die Maulen dürfen sind die 0.1% der Bevölkerung, die NASA-Rechner daheim stehen haben.

 

So ist das. Und mal ehrlich, schau dir den shit an...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-iHCu_6rQg

 

Was willst du da noch besser haben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Februar 2016)

Eben. Zumal ja auch viele Spiele die Grafikbomben sind meist Mangel im Gameplay haben.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Februar 2016)

Warte auf Far Cry Primal (PC Version versteht sich).


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Februar 2016)

Hat jemand FCP schon? Wenn ja, ist's gut? Überlege auch es mir zu holen.


----------



## Xarran (27. Februar 2016)

So ist das. Und mal ehrlich, schau dir den shit an...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-iHCu_6rQg

 

Was willst du da noch besser haben.

 

Puh, da würd ich TD doch am liebsten in der Grafikqualität aufm PC zocken statt auf meiner ONE. Aber ohne besagten NASA-Rechner wird's wohl nix 

 

Das sieht schon extrem fett aus


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Witcher DLC


----------



## Xarran (2. März 2016)

Uh, sieht nach einer Menge "dark side" Entscheidungen aus....oh wait....


----------



## bkeleanor (3. März 2016)

Far Cry Primal

ich habe ständig das gefühl hinter jedem stein, baum oder felsen lauert ein tödliches beast. tolle atmosphäre in dem game.


----------



## Keashaa (3. März 2016)

Aktuell Heroes of Might and Magic 2. Macht Bock, obwohls so alt ist  ausserdem lief es auf dem Uralt-Laptop, den ich im Urlaub dabei hatte


----------



## Serafyn (3. März 2016)

Geralt <3

 

Zur Zeit schaue ich mal wieder in GW2 rein - die neue Klasse testen. Nebenbei FCP auf der PS4


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Hoffentlich heute noch, schön bei ner 16k Leitung mit 2,2 mb/s zu laden ... (ja, wird wohl fehlerhaft angezeigt)

 

Edit: Geil, gleich danach der Division Pre-load ._.

Edit 2: Hab auch noch nen Gästepass für 7 Tage Zurtritt, wer will /pm me


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Hoffentlich heute noch, schön bei ner 16k Leitung mit 2,2 mb/s zu laden ... (ja, wird wohl fehlerhaft angezeigt)
 
Edit: Geil, gleich danach der Division Pre-load ._.



i am full neidisch.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2016)

Stardew Valley


----------



## Tikume (7. März 2016)

Auch Black Desert Online atm.

 

[attachment=14026:2016-03-07_448273962.JPG]


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2016)

Far Cry Primal und Bus Simulator 16


----------



## Schrottinator (7. März 2016)

Stimmt. Bus Simulator spielt er wirklich.


----------



## Ogil (7. März 2016)

Und wenn man die beiden Spiele mischt bekommt man "Bus Simulator - Primal" wo sich stiernackige Neanderthaler mit ihren Keulen in den Bus draengen und die Mitglieder anderer Staemme anpoebeln. Oder ist das erst Teil der "Go East"-Erweiterung?

Ich spiel zur Zeit vor allem TESO auf der PS4. Irgendwie kaum Lust vorm PC zu hocken. Sofa + Decke + Kater = Win


----------



## bkeleanor (7. März 2016)

am weekend wie verrückt far cry primal gesuchtet. macht wahnsinnig spass einfach der den dschungel zu streifen und zu jagen oder die random events zu beobachten.

ein beispiel: ein rudel wölfe schlich um das lager einiger udam. solange die leute aber beim feuer blieben, waren sie sicher. aber einer ging weg und das rudel fiel über ihn her. die anderen rannten davon und das rudel jagte ihnen nacht. keiner hat überlebt.


----------



## Tikume (7. März 2016)

Stimmt. Bus Simulator spielt er wirklich.

 

Wegen sowas muss ich mich wenigstens nicht für HuniePop schämen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. März 2016)

Sofa + Decke + Katze = Win 



Darum bin ich ein Konsolenboy.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. März 2016)

Wegen sowas muss ich mich wenigstens nicht für HuniePop schämen 

HuniePop hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2016)

am weekend wie verrückt far cry primal gesuchtet. macht wahnsinnig spass einfach der den dschungel zu streifen und zu jagen oder die random events zu beobachten.
ein beispiel: ein rudel wölfe schlich um das lager einiger udam. solange die leute aber beim feuer blieben, waren sie sicher. aber einer ging weg und das rudel fiel über ihn her. die anderen rannten davon und das rudel jagte ihnen nacht. keiner hat überlebt.


Ja, solche Details sind großartig. Dagegen stehen dann aber Begleitmissionen mit Strunzdummen NSCs, die den Weg nicht finden oder willkürlich stehen bleiben. Hatte gestern auch einen Säbelzahn-Tiger den ich zähmen wollte, der nicht auf den Köder reagierte, weil er in vollem Speed ständig gegen einen Baumstumpf rennen musste ...


----------



## Schrottinator (7. März 2016)

Hört sich an wie bei einer durchschnittlichen Hauskatze.


----------



## bkeleanor (8. März 2016)

ja zam das stimmt leider auch.

hast du die spezial edition mit den mammut missionen? die sind furchtbar.


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2016)

Ja, habe ich.


----------



## ARKitekt (8. März 2016)

ARK!

sachen bauen und dinos zähmen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. März 2016)

Jesus Christ macht Primal Laune.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2016)

*Ze Divischn*... mal ein kleines Fazit nach c.a. 50% des Spiels

 

Positiv: Schöne Grafik - Glaubwürde Welt und tolle Atmosphäre (es sieht nichts gleich aus) - Interessantes (und herausforderndes) Gunplay - der Loot-Kreislauf funktioniert ähnlich wie in Borderlands oder Destiny sehr gut - Waffen und Ausrüstungen kannst du nach belieben modden - Auch Skilltechnisch hast du (für ein Shooter-MMO) ne gute Auswahl an Skills, Perks usw...

Negativ: Quasi keine Charakter-Erstellung (nur 5-6 Gesichter, paar Modelle sehen echt grauenhaft aus mit zu großen Köpfen) - Missionsdesign ist extrem eintönig - Fast immer dieselben Gegnertypen - Schreckliche Charaktermodelle (ich erwähne es nochmal, weil es sich durch das ganze Spiel zieht --- wenn man schon ne tolle Grafikengine hat, kann man sicher auch einigermaßen gute Charaktere zeichnen oder nicht ?) - Zur Story kann ich noch nix richtiges sagen, nunja sie ist halt da... - Endgame = Dark Zone ? Ich hoffe nicht...

 



Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



 

Auch wenn The Division sehr negativ dargestellt wird, macht es mir Spaß. Sehr viel sogar. Hatte viele Momente, wo ich einfach nur langsam durch die Straßen von New York gegangen bin und hochgeguckt habe, weil die Reflektionen der Sonne in den Fensterscheiben der Hochhäuser einfach nur atemberaubend wirkten. Es ist bei weitem kein sehr gutes Spiel, höchstens gut mit Tendenz zu befriedigend. Da ich aber die Beta gespielt habe, überrascht mich das nicht.


----------



## bkeleanor (11. März 2016)

Ich spiel zur Zeit vor allem TESO auf der PS4. Irgendwie kaum Lust vorm PC zu hocken. Sofa + Decke + Kater = Win 

 

Gestern den Steam link bekommen und gleich mal ausprobiert. Habe zwar keine Katze aber einen Säbelzahntiger.

Ja ich habe zum test des Steam links ein Ubisoft Spiel gezockt. Es kommt aber richtig geil rüber auf meinem 55" curved.

 

Zum link selber. Komischerweise funktionieren die Games die ich getestet habe tadellos, will ich aber einen Film oder nur schon ein kurzes Filmchen abspielen, schaffe ich es kaum noch es wieder zu schliessen weil es so dermassen laggt. Warum verbrauchen Filme und Musik soviel mehr Leitung als ein Far Cry Primal mit Ultra settings?


----------



## Ogil (11. März 2016)

Habe zwar keine Katze aber einen Säbelzahntiger.

Mein Kater ist auch ueberzeugt, dass er ein Saebelzahntiger ist. Rawr rawr! 

Ich hab mal vor einer Weile als Steam Inhome Streaming noch Beta war das Streamen ausprobiert - aber damals war ich nicht zufrieden mit der Latenz. Vielleicht leg ich mir auch irgendwann mal den Steam-Link zu und teste nochmal.

Ansonsten hab ich mir jetzt fuer die PS4 noch "The Division" zugelegt (mitgehyped und so obwohl ich erst nicht wollte) und muss sagen, dass das Spiel durchaus Spass macht.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. März 2016)

Bin seit kurzem wieder sehr von Dragon Age Inquisition angetan. Nachdem ich so enttäuscht von Blade & Soul und Dark Desert Online bin, ist Dragon Age echt wieder schön. Hatte es in den letzten Monaten etwas vernachlässigt, da ich es immer direkt 8-10h am Stück gespielt habe, aber das habe ich mir gestern mal wieder rausgenommen  und das werde ich heute Nachmittag weiterführen!


----------



## Wynn (13. März 2016)

Ich kann dir den DLC der Eindringling nur emphelen 

 

Ist für mich das wahre Ende von Inquisation genauso wie citadell dlc das wahre ende von Mass effect 3 für mich wahr

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RKT7tiSbOQ

 

 

 

 

Ich spiele derzeit witcher 3 und fallout 4 im wechsel


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. März 2016)

Still Primal. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mal wieder SO begeistert werde von einem Spiel...

In FC4 bin ich rumgelaufen und hatte IMMER ein Gefühl der Überlegenheit und hab mich allmächtig gefühlt, mir konnte ja nix passieren. Sobald es in Primal auch nur dämmerig wird bekomm ich die Hosen voll.
Aber auch tagsüber geht richrig viel Action. Allein beim Weg zum Handwerkertypi sind mir tausend Dinge wiederfahren - Klasse!

Hab durch Zufall eben einen Säbelzahntiger gezähmt, bei der Außenposteneroberung hab ich ihn dann mal mitten ins Lager geschickt. Überall schrie es panisch TIGRE TIGRE und sie wurden einfach nur in Stücke gerissen..

Also für n 16er Titel ist es schon hart.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. März 2016)

Stardew Valley &#9829;


----------



## M-r1980 (14. März 2016)

Ich spiele gerade WOW bin noch der totale Anfänger, erst Level 13 haha An wow finde ich es gut, das man Jobs erlernen kann. Habe jetzt Bergbau erlernt. Was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe, bis zu welchen Level kann man sich hochspielen? Ab 90 oder 100 geht es ja iwie nicht mehr weiter?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2016)

Ich spiele gerade WOW bin noch der totale Anfänger, erst Level 13 haha An wow finde ich es gut, das man Jobs erlernen kann. Habe jetzt Bergbau erlernt. Was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe, bis zu welchen Level kann man sich hochspielen? Ab 90 oder 100 geht es ja iwie nicht mehr weiter?

 

Ich beneide dich. Level-Grenze ist momentan 100. Ab dem neuen Addon "Legion" wird die Grenze auf 110 angehoben.


----------



## bkeleanor (4. April 2016)

Ich habe übers wochende sims 4 gespielt. ist zur zeit gerade 50% aktion auf diverse EA titel.

Sehr fair ist, dass man eine Testversion downloaden kann. bin mir jetzt am überlegen ob ich den titel kaufe. weil es macht irgendwie noch spass.


----------



## Tikume (4. April 2016)

Black Desert Online hat bei mir gerade jedes andere Spiel verdrängt.

Die neue Final Fantasy 15 Demo habe ich aber noch gespielt (sind ja auch nur 20-30 Minuten).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2016)

Die neue Final Fantasy 15 Demo habe ich aber noch gespielt (sind ja auch nur 20-30 Minuten).

 

Hab selber nur FF7 und 10 gespielt (diese aber auch sehr geliebt), wenn ich nun aber das Gameplay aus 15 (der Demo) sehe, macht das schon irgendwie Bock. Und aussehen tut es auch bombastisch, das tun aber FF-Spiele immer. Hoffe nur, dass sie die Framerate einigermaßen hochkriegen. Man merkt sehr, dass die PS4 schon irgendwie überfordert ist.

 

Btw, Trailer können sie auch:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiI7SMQA59Q


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. April 2016)

Warte da seit bestimmt 10 Jahren drauf, aber jetzt bin ich null hyped.


----------



## Wynn (4. April 2016)

Naja bei 10 Jahre Wartezeit verfliegt der Hype und man wird vorsichtiger nach den geplatzten Hypes der letzten Jahre

 

Final Fantasy 15 scheint wohl teil des lightining story universums zu sein 

 

vieleicht kommt später dann auch fürn pc eine version raus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2016)

10 Jahre auf 15 gewartet ? Da kamen doch mindestens 20 andere FF Titel raus ...


----------



## Tikume (5. April 2016)

Hype: Persona 5. Mal schauen ob sie es wirklich mal nun bis Sommer schaffen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. April 2016)

10 Jahre auf 15 gewartet ? Da kamen doch mindestens 20 andere FF Titel raus ...



Der Trailer hat mich als junger Jugendlicher aber so geflashed. :s


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2016)

Selten ein Spiel gehabt, wo ich im Menü Screen war und einfach nur nix gemacht habe außer zuzuhören...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stWae6r7Blw

 

We Dark Souls now


----------



## Veshrae (15. April 2016)

Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen Division geholt, bisher noch immer Level 3 oder 4.

Irgendwie macht mich das auch nicht sonderlich an.

 

Vielleicht doch ein anderes Spiel meh.


----------



## Serafyn (15. April 2016)

WoW, D3 und Fallout 4


----------



## Xarran (15. April 2016)

Wie die Wochen zuvor: The Division auf der Xbox.

 

Dieses ganze Aufsammeln von allerlei Kram wie Telefonaufzeichnungen etc. find ich super. Zur Zeit renne ich häufiger in der Dark Zone rum, häufig ziemlich spannend


----------



## Mobetz (19. April 2016)

Nintendo 3DS, Super Mario 3D Land...


----------



## Aun (30. April 2016)

battlefleed gothic. geil!


----------



## Grushdak (2. Mai 2016)

Da ich mit meinem Freund in seinen letzten Tagen Baldur's Gate Dark Alliance auf PS4 spiele (wir sind nun im Onyxturm),

habe ich auch mal nach paar alten Spielen geschaut und gestern nun Dungeon Siege (1) abgeschlossen.

 

Bei ir zuhause auf dem PC habe ich als Nächstes Baldur's Gate - Legenden der Schwertküste installiert (6CDs oo).

 

Doch das Wichtigste ist, daß ich mit meinem Freund nun erstmal BG Dark Alliance das Endlevel bis Donnerstag zuende spielen.

Eigentlich wollten wir noch den zweiten Teil spielen - doch wird es dazu leider nicht mehr kommen. 

Ich werde es alleine durchspielen müssen.


----------



## Aun (2. Mai 2016)

nur mal so nebenbei: lass dir seine savegames geben, bzw frag danach


----------



## Grushdak (2. Mai 2016)

Danke für den Tip.

Ich werde einige Sachen von ihm bekommen. u.a die PS2 + Spiele -

er sagt, als Dankeschön, für die letzte Begleitung.


----------



## Veshrae (3. Mai 2016)

D3 Season6.

Solange der Hype noch anhält.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Mai 2016)

Planetary annihilation: titans

das spiel ist mir einfach zu massiv...ich hab schon mühe mich auf eine welt und deren fahrzeuge zu konzentrieren. Aber auf mehrere planeten mit luft-, boden-, raumfahrzeugen, da fehlt mir einfach der durchblick.

plus ist es total mühsam, dass man verliert wenn die kommandoeinheit stribt.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2016)

Battleborn (PC), leider kann ich nicht so viel Zeit reinstecken wie ich will.


----------



## Ogil (3. Mai 2016)

Auch Battleborn - allerdings PS4. Hab bisher auch nur den Prolog spielen koennen - weil Arbeit, Arbeit...


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2016)

Kann auch nicht so viel spielen wegen der Thesis.


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2016)

Battlefront.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2016)

Bei dem ganzen Gebattlele fehlt noch Battletoads.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Overwatch Beta


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Mai 2016)

battleforge

scheiss EA! hat einfach die server dichtgemacht.


----------



## Ogil (3. Mai 2016)

Ich hab das damals gekauft - und nen Monat spaeter hat EA das Ding F2P gemacht. Was hab ich gehustet...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Mai 2016)

Ich würde alles dafür tun das es Battleforge wieder gibt. Man habe ich das Spiel geliebt. Ein Glück hab ich eine Woche vor Ankündigung der Einstellung meinen Account verkauft, weil es mir klar war mit seinen 300 Usern am Tag.

Hatte glaube jede Promo die es gab und jedes Deck auf 120. Hab da so unfassbar viel gehandelt. Echtgeldeinsatz waren vielleicht 50 Euro. Hatte überlegt ob ich Phenomic ans Studio pinkel aus Protest, stand ja in Ingelheim... Keine 20 Minuten entfernt...


----------



## Grushdak (3. Mai 2016)

Nabend ...

 

habe da mal eine Frage zu Fifa 16.

 

Ich habe gerade geschaut, was so die Systemanforderungen für dieses Spiel sind -

und bin da etwas verwirrt.

 

Da stehen zuerst die empfohlenen und danach die Mindestanforderungen.

Nur sind die Anforderungen bei  den Mindestanforderungen bezüglich Grafik bei Nvidia deutlich höher, wie bei den Empfohlenen.

Wie geht denn das - oder sind die Angaben nur versehentlich vertauscht?


 

Empfohlene Spezifikationen
*Unterstützte Grafikkarten (Minimum):* ATI Radeon HD 6870, NVIDIA GTX 460

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mindest-Spezifikationen


*Unterstützte Grafikkarten (Minimum):* ATI Radeon HD 5770, NVIDIA GTX 650





Quelle

-> http://help.ea.com/de/article/fifa-16-pc-system-requirements/


----------



## Ogil (4. Mai 2016)

Das sieht nur auf den ersten Blick so aus. Eine 460 hat mehr Leistung als eine 650. Die 650 ist halt neuer aber eine typische Einsteiger-Graka.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2016)

Die 460 ist besser als die 650


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Mai 2016)

^this

 

Zahlen vor der Grafikkarte sagen nur in wenigen Fällen was aus. Gerade bei nVidia.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Info.

Habe es jetzt auch mal die Grafikkarten verglichen -> http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/grafikkarte/vga-grafikrangliste.html

Tatsächlich, wenn auch nicht sehr viel Unterschied besteht, die 450er ist etwas besser. oo

 

Allerdings gibt es auch unterschiedliche Varianten - sowohl bei der 450er als auch bei der 650er (die ich besitze, ist da noch nicht mal aufgeführt )

 

Und was spiele ich gerade so nebenbei ...

 

Medal of Honor - Pacific Assault (gibt es derzeit bei EA frei Haus)


----------



## ZAM (4. Mai 2016)

Die 650 ist nur in der Stromumsetzung (es gibt keinen Verbrauch ) eine ganze Ecke effizienter.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Mai 2016)

Na, im Sommer gibt es bei mir eh ein Grafikarten-Update.

Und bevor ich mir 'ne neue Grafikkarte + Fifa 16 hole, warte ich erst noch auf Fifa 17 (gucken, wie das wird).

 

ps.

Diese Grafikkarte habe ich - und ich meine, die ist evtl. doch noch besser (u.a. wegen deutlich besserere Speicheranbindung), wie die 450er in der Rangliste (

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/2048MB-ZOTAC-GeForce-GTX-650-Synergy-Edition-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_938099.html

 

sorry

Aber ich glaube das wird zu threadfremd jetzt - ist wohl doch eher im Technikbereich aufgehoben.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2016)

Overwatch

 

3 Matches gespielt und bin sofort angetan. Ich weiß nicht was es ist, aber das Spiel hat so einen besonderen Charme. Erinnert mich sehr an Pixarfilme, ist aber trotzdem sehr einzigartig. Mag viele eventuell abschrecken, ich finde es toll. Werde wohl nicht sooo viel in der Beta spielen, damit ich kein Burnout vom Spiel bekomme. Falls jemand bock auf ein Match hat -> Sh1k4ri#2813


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Mai 2016)

So hab jetzt auch etwas Overwatch gespielt. Macht durchaus Laune, allerdings befürchte ich das die Balance ein großes Problem wird. Habe bis jetzt 10 Spiele gemacht in jedem Team waren immer: Tracer, Bastion und Reaper.

Letzterer hat mit seiner Ulti mehrfach das komplette gegnerische Team zerpflückt.

Aber da es ja nur die Beta ist, ist ja noch viel Luft nach oben. :-)


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2016)

Gerade den Abspann von Battleborn hinter mir.


----------



## Nexilein (6. Mai 2016)

So hab jetzt auch etwas Overwatch gespielt. Macht durchaus Laune, allerdings befürchte ich das die Balance ein großes Problem wird. Habe bis jetzt 10 Spiele gemacht in jedem Team waren immer: Tracer, Bastion und Reaper. Letzterer hat mit seiner Ulti mehrfach das komplette gegnerische Team zerpflückt. 
 

Ich habe bei Overwatch sehr gemischte Gefühle...

 

Alles in allem macht es mir wirklich Spaß, aber mit den Helden die ich eigentlich spielen wollte gehe ich teilweise gnadenlos unter.

Gestern habe ich dann Tracer ausprobiert, und plötzlich verdreifacht sich meine Killquote.

 

Wirklich frustrierend finde ich aber die Killcams und die beste Spielszene nach jedem Match: Sieht immer so aus als wäre ich der einzige der ordentlich ziehlen muss um zu treffen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2016)

Wirklich frustrierend finde ich aber die Killcams und die beste Spielszene nach jedem Match: Sieht immer so aus als wäre ich der einzige der ordentlich ziehlen muss um zu treffen...

 

Bist du nicht. Gerade gegen Tracer zu spielen ist ne Qual, wenn du nicht gerade flink bist. Killcams kannst du wegdrücken, Play of the game finde ich ganz nice, hatte da schon selber 3-4 sehr gute POTGs. Gibt Helden, wo man nicht so den Skill haben muss (Soldier) und wiederum andere, die sehr hart sind (Hanzo). Ist aber alles ne Übungssache. Einfach immer wieder neue Helden ausprobieren und dann haste eventuell deine Rotation (bei mir ist es Phara, Roadhog und Bastion und, je nach dem wie das Team ist, Zenyatta).

 

Zum Balancing muss man eins sagen:  Jeder Held hat bestimmte Counter-Helden, gegen die sie gnadenlos untergehen. Wenn man selber spielt merkt man das ganz schnell. In meinen Matches bin ich echt viel auf Reaper getroffen (auch gut und gern mal 2 im gegnerischen Team), dafür hab ich aber kaum gegen Tracer gespielt. Widowmaker und Reaper werden sicher auch gern gespielt, weil man gut entkommen kann. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie oft ich als Roadhog nen Reaper zu mich gezogen habe, nachdem er sich gerade teleportiert hat.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Mai 2016)

overwatch beta

mir fehlt noch die belohnung. nach jedem level up eine random loot kiste ist nicht wirklich befriedigend. ansonsten bietet das spiel auch nicht wirklich viel langzeit unterhaltung. soll heissen nach 4-5 matches hatte ich genug.

fairerweise muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich seit battlefield 3 nicht mehr so an shootern interessiert bin.


----------



## Ascalari (9. Mai 2016)

overwatch beta

mir fehlt noch die belohnung. nach jedem level up eine random loot kiste ist nicht wirklich befriedigend. ansonsten bietet das spiel auch nicht wirklich viel langzeit unterhaltung. soll heissen nach 4-5 matches hatte ich genug.

fairerweise muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich seit battlefield 3 nicht mehr so an shootern interessiert bin.

Die sollten das lieber F2P machen hab nun schon oft gelesen das viele nicht wirklich begeistert sind von Overwatch


----------



## Tikume (11. Mai 2016)

Seraph. Ist ein Early Access Titel aber bereits sehr polished.

Durch das Auto-Aim geht es weniger um das Zielen, sondern darum den Char richtig zu bewegen und auszuweichen. Macht bisher einen sehr guten EIndruck.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td65QYVnmho


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Mai 2016)

Hearthstone, seit der neuer Expansion macht's wieder viel mehr Spaß. Lediglich der Schamane ist außerhalb jeglichen Balancingversuchs...


----------



## Topperharly (11. Mai 2016)

Dark Souls 3 und Dungeon Defenders 2 aber dieser Monat wird wieder was für mich. Homefront the Revolution und Total War: Warhammer <3


----------



## Xarran (11. Mai 2016)

Eve Online hats mir mal wieder angetan. Ich durchkämme das All nach Data-Sites


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2016)

So, Uncharted 4 durchgespielt.

 

Hab noch nie so ein schönes Spiel gesehen. Sei es auf PC oder Konsole. Was Naughty Dog an Motion Capture vollbracht haben ist einfach nur unglaublich gut. Die Gesichtszüge vermitteln Emotionen wie in keinem anderen Spiel. Die Story ist jetzt nicht atemberaubend, aber sie passt einfach wie die Faust aufs Auge, genau so übrigens auch das Ende. Sehr befriedigend. 10/10 eines der besten Spiele, die ich je gespielt habe. 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_sqFT8SDMc


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Mai 2016)

Tropico 5 auf der Ps4 mit Bbygurl, ständig rebellieren diese undankbaren Missgestalten. Verdienen viel und müssen kaum Miete zahlen.

Wenn die so weiter machen, werden wir Gewalt anwenden müssen.


----------



## Loony555 (19. Mai 2016)

Nachdem ich diese Woche Urlaub habe, ist endlich mal wieder Zeit, Spiele nachzuholen.

Die letzten zwei Tage habe ich "Beyond Two Souls" auf der PS3 durchgespielt.

Absolutes Meisterwerk. Das beste Spiel, das ich seit The Last of Us gespielt habe. Genial.

Ich hab die letzte halbe Stunde so dermassen geflennt wie seit langem nicht mehr.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2016)

Nachdem ich diese Woche Urlaub habe, ist endlich mal wieder Zeit, Spiele nachzuholen.

Die letzten zwei Tage habe ich "Beyond Two Souls" auf der PS3 durchgespielt.

Absolutes Meisterwerk. Das beste Spiel, das ich seit The Last of Us gespielt habe. Genial.

Ich hab die letzte halbe Stunde so dermassen geflennt wie seit langem nicht mehr. 

 

So lange du nicht zu viel über das Spiel nachdenkst ist es wirklich toll. Die Story hat so dermaßen viele Plot-Löcher, noch mehr als Heavy Rain. 

War mir aber auch egal, hatte bei beiden Spielen tränen in den Augen (TLoU ist aber nochmal ein anderes Level).


----------



## Loony555 (19. Mai 2016)

So lange du nicht zu viel über das Spiel nachdenkst ist es wirklich toll. Die Story hat so dermaßen viele Plot-Löcher, noch mehr als Heavy Rain. 

War mir aber auch egal, hatte bei beiden Spielen tränen in den Augen (TLoU ist aber nochmal ein anderes Level).

Lach... Ja stimmt, so ein paar Löcher waren schon da... Manchmal hätte ich mir auch eine etwas genauere Entwicklung der Beziehung zwischen den Charakteren gewünscht.

Aber dann würde das Spiel wohl kein Ende mehr nehmen, und es bestünde auch die Gefahr von unnötigen Längen...

Das Spiel hat mich jedenfalls wahnsinnig berührt, und das ist für mich das Allerwichtigste.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Mai 2016)

Dritter Held in Hearthstone Gold. :-)


----------



## LikeTropi (1. Juni 2016)

GTA4


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juni 2016)

Jede Menge Overwatch, bin jetzt vom Hanzo auf Junkrat umgeschwenkt. (auf engen Maps auch Reaper.<3)

Richtig witziger Held, hab damals '12 auch immer Ziggs gespielt bei LoL. Parallelen sind bei denen ja durchaus erkennbar. :-D

Neben dem enormen Schaden ist's halt super praktisch wie stark man den Gegner zonen kann. Und ich freu mich jedes Mal, wenn ein Reinhardt oder ein Genji angehcharged kommen und in die Luft gesprengt oder getrapped werden. Verdammt spaßiger Held.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2016)

Auch Overwatch. mich durch die SoloQ quälen. Irgendwie ist das Matchmaking nicht wirklich toll. Werde dauernd mit Stufe 30-40 zusammengeworfen obwohl ich selbst erst 5 bin. Ziemlich frustrierend, auch weil ich in solchen Shootern nie gut bin.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juni 2016)

Auch Overwatch. mich durch die SoloQ quälen. Irgendwie ist das Matchmaking nicht wirklich toll. Werde dauernd mit Stufe 30-40 zusammengeworfen obwohl ich selbst erst 5 bin. Ziemlich frustrierend, auch weil ich in solchen Shootern nie gut bin.



Finde OW viel viel leichter als herkömmliche Shooter muss ich sagen. Auf der Konsole ist es ein Traum.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2016)

Konsole.


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2016)

autoaim faulenzer pfffff


----------



## Loony555 (6. Juni 2016)

Inspiriert vom aktuellen Buffed "Walking Simulator" Artikel:

Gestern nach langer Zeit mal wieder zwei Durchgänge "Journey" auf der PS3.

Dieses Meisterwerk wird offensichtlich nach wie vor fleissig gespielt,

ich habe gestern einige wirklich fantastische ingame Begegnungen gehabt.

 

Heute abend gehts weiter...

ich will unbedingt die weisse Robe, und ich bin unglaublich gespannt, wie sich die Reise dieses Mal entwickeln wird.

Bin jetzt auch ernsthaft am Überlegen, mir das PS4 Remake zu kaufen... (Obwohl es auch auf der PS3 fantastisch aussieht).


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Juni 2016)

The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt - Blood and Wine

Kill them with fire!


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juni 2016)

Mirror's Edge Catalyst heute durchgespielt (angefangen und beendet)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2016)

Nachdem ich gemerkt habe, dass Overwatch wohl nix für mich ist... mal wieder Warframe. Werde wohl wieder mehr spielen, da sie einiges an Updates rausgehauen haben. Generell mal ein Lob an den Entwickler. Auch wenn ich ein paar &#8364; reingesteckt habe, ist es einfach ein toller F2P Titel mit 1A Gameplay.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2016)

Immer noch Overwatch, sogar Hearthstone ist in den Hintergrund gerutscht.
Würde mir nur mehr Maps wünschen und einen normalen Deathmatchmodus.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Juni 2016)

Witcher 3 blood and wine main quest durch. gesuchtet wie ein irrer aber das spiel ist einfach der hammer. ich habe immer brutal mühe um mal wieder eine pause zu machen.

jetzt wird noch das neue land erkundet nun die nebenquests abgeschlossen.

 

zitat gerald von gestern.

"Es ist mir schleierhaft, warum diese Banditen selbstmord begehen und einen bewaffneten Hexer angreifen."


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Juni 2016)

Ich habe mich zum Erscheinen von Blood and Wine mal wieder kurz beim Witcher eingeloggt. Irgendwie werde ich nicht (mehr) warm mit dem Spiel. Dabei sagt mir eigentlich ALLES zu. Genau mein Genre, Schwert-Kämpfe, Hexerei und co ... aber irgendwas stört mich einfach und ich weiß nicht was. Ich habe mal bemerkt, etwas Schwindel bei den Hexersinnen zu bekommen, das hemmt den Spielspaß etwas, aber die muss ich ja nicht dauerhaft nutzen. Ebenso finde ich die Steuerung von Plötze und den Bomben total blöd gemacht. Ansonsten finde ich das Spiel aber super, aber werde einfach nicht warm mit  und das finde ich super schade.

 

tt: Habe ja im Mai wieder mit World of Warcraft angefangen und da derzeit total draufhängen geblieben. Hearthstone, Heroes of the Storm, Diablo und Fallout werden von mir derzeit echt links liegen gelassen  das tut mir etwas Leid, aber WoW frisst schon genug von meiner geringen Freizeit. (und ab und zu spiele ich noch ARMA)


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Juni 2016)

Ebenso finde ich die Steuerung von Plötze ...

 

hehe...ja der gaul ist echt sowas von blöd. ich ruf den und wenn ich auf ihn zulaufe rennt er weg!?

 

du wirst lachen aber so gings mir mit WoW. als bekannt wurde das warlords of dreanor gratis zur verfügung steht und ich eine woche gratis spielzeit hatte. von der spielzeit habe ich vielleicht 1,5 tage genutzt danach hatte ich einfach keine lust mehr das spiel zu starten.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Juni 2016)

Habe nun, da ich von dem Freund die ps2 quasi "geerbt" habe,

 

Baldurgs Gate - Dark Alliance I (leider bisher nur bis zur Plattform-Hüpferei)

Baldurgs Gate - Dark Alliance II

Champions of Norath (Endboss ist in Arbeit^^)

 

gespielt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2016)

Civ 5 ... es hat mich wieder


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Juni 2016)

Starcraft II weekly co-op mutation mission.

auf brutal...gegen protoss gings mit zerg als gegner wars die hölle :-)


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2016)

swtor 8 chars und das legendarys av durch prügeln. nebenbei hunter und pala in wow


----------



## LikeTropi (30. Juni 2016)

Farcry4 seit paar Tagen   schöner Ausgleich zum Fußball zur Zeit


----------



## Nexilein (30. Juni 2016)

swtor 8 chars und das legendarys av durch prügeln. nebenbei hunter und pala in wow 

 

Das Event und das neue Kapitel in SWTOR kommen gerade zur Unzeit.

Geburtstags-Event in TSW, neuer DLC in TESO, und eigentlich spiel ich aus Tradition im Sommer immer einen Monat LOTRO; muss wohl ein bisschen am Schlaf sparen...


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2016)

schlaf wird überbewertet. und als kleiner tip. manche eventavs lassen sich aushebeln und man quält sich nur durch den 1. char. da alle anderen 7 quasi mit 100% ep durch gelände pflügen. du machst halt die nervigen avs ( pvp usw ) auf lowlvl und fertig is der kleister. das geweine darüber versteh ich zb garnicht. das dauert keine 5 tage ( 1 char)


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juni 2016)

Melody's Escape, 20XX und Siralim


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Juli 2016)

Metal gear solid 5.
Ich kenne die vorgänger nicht, habe mich also für ein mir komplett unbekanntes franchise entschieden (wie damals bei the witcher 3). Ich habe anhand des trailers sowas wie hitman erwartet und bin vom epilog der kampagne so dermassen enttäuscht worden, dass ich jetzt richtig mühe habe überhaupt weiter zu spielen.
der ist so schlecht gemacht, dass es mir diverse male verleidet ist. ich habe mich aber doch durchgebissen und hoffe das das spiel besser wird.

 



Spoiler



Grund für diese Qual sind diese übernatürlichen wesen, die überhaupt nicht ins spiel passen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juli 2016)

Overwatch, wobei mit die Lust immer mehr vergeht.
Was aber an dem Missbrauch an Helden liegt.
Gestern hat "Abdullah King 6" ständig Wege blockiert mit der Barriere und ist im Kreis gehüpft. Warum gibt es nur kein Teamkill?:-( Er hatte Mei gespielt...

Mein Fav. sind aber die ganzen Mercys die einen im Torbjörn/Bastion Dauerfeuer rezzen oder wenn Junkrats Rad zu hören ist.
Ich wünschte man könnte den Rezz ablehnen.


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Juli 2016)

Ja wenn du in den online spielen kein team hast dass du kennst kann es recht mühsam sein zum spielen.

ist bei gta 5 online auch so.


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Juli 2016)

Yes, das ist auch der Hauptgrund wieso ich Overwatch nicht spiele. Klar, 90% meiner Battle-Net-Liste spielen es derzeit.. aber bestimmt auch selbst in festen Teams - also meh. Ich habe einfach keine Lust auf randoms, die mir dann den Spielspaß verderben. Daher spiele ich ja auch kein League of Legends mehr. 

 

Single-Player-Spiele sagen mir seit einigen Jahren echt viel mehr zu. Da kann ich in meinem eigenen Tempo spielen, mir alles anschauen wenn ich möchte und werde nicht von irgendwelche Leuten dumm gemacht, weil ich mir ein Video im Spiel anschaue und daher nicht so schnell wieder am Start bin.  WoW spiele ich ja derzeit auch wieder.. aber habe eine nette Gilde und twinke eigentlich wieder hauptsächlich. Letztens habe ich es mal wieder mit einer HFZ-Randomgruppe versucht, aber da waren wieder solche Bengel dabei.. da vergeht einem echt die Lust.

 

Selbst in Diablo 3 renne ich lieber alleine rum, wobei ich da derzeit eine Pause einlege, da ich wieder im Handgelenk Probleme bekommen habe  Muss seit gestern auch wieder meine Schiene am rechten Arm tragen und der linke fängt langsam auch an zu schmerzen. Also erstmal nichts mit viel zocken in nächster Zeit .. höchstens Hearthstone


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2016)

Yes, das ist auch der Hauptgrund wieso ich Overwatch nicht spiele. Klar, 90% meiner Battle-Net-Liste spielen es derzeit.. aber bestimmt auch selbst in festen Teams - also meh. Ich habe einfach keine Lust auf randoms, die mir dann den Spielspaß verderben.

Will das auch nicht mit Randoms spielen - daher habe ich auch noch nicht groß weiter gespielt
 
Single-Player-Spiele sagen mir seit einigen Jahren echt viel mehr zu. Da kann ich in meinem eigenen Tempo spielen, mir alles anschauen wenn ich möchte und werde nicht von irgendwelche Leuten dumm gemacht, weil ich mir ein Video im Spiel anschaue und daher nicht so schnell wieder am Start bin. 

Absolute Zustimmung.


----------



## Veshrae (7. Juli 2016)

Spiele Pokémon Go!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juli 2016)

Spiele Pokémon Go!



Ich hasse dich.
Das erste mal das ich es verfluche ein Iphone zu haben.


----------



## Veshrae (7. Juli 2016)

Ich hasse dich.
Das erste mal das ich es verfluche ein Iphone zu haben.

 

Nachdem ein CP10 Zubat aus meinem 2km Ei kam war ich aber dennoch ein bisschen enttäuscht.


----------



## Maladin (9. Juli 2016)

Ich bin seit Mittwoch im Pokemon Go Fieber (wenn die Server erreichbar sind)

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Mein armer Hund muss Extrarunden mit mir drehen.

 

/wink mala


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juli 2016)

Ich bin seit Mittwoch im Pokemon Go Fieber (wenn die Server erreichbar sind)
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
Mein armer Hund muss Extrarunden mit mir drehen.
 
/wink mala
 



Willkommen auf meiner Hassliste.
Meine Freundin hat gestern ne Freundin mitgebracht, wegen lernen blabla.
SPIELT DIE AUCH POKEMON GO, hab Sie dann des Hauses verwiesen.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Juli 2016)

SPIELT DIE AUCH POKEMON GO, hab Sie dann des Hauses verwiesen.

 

huh? Warst du nicht total gehyped wegen dem Spiel?


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2016)

vielleicht unterstützt sein handy pokemon go nicht


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juli 2016)

vielleicht unterstützt sein handy pokemon go nicht 



HALT
DEIN 
MAUL

(Für IOs kommt es erst noch...)


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Juli 2016)

Achja, ich hab ja selbst ein iPhone und wollte es heute auch mal laden, da ich heute nach Berlin fahre und da vielleicht n bisschen was abgreife nebenbei .. aber hab auch nichts gefunden, stimmt :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2016)

Wie könnt ihr bitte alle Go spielen ? Der Deutschland-Start wurde doch verschoben...


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Juli 2016)

crackheads.

 

 

Ich warte auch bis es offiziell im Shop ist :>


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2016)

Beleidung entfernt.

Btw. Jetzt ist es wegen der LAST-Spitzen ja erst mal verschoben. 
Bin mal gespannt, wie viele MEHRUnfälle durch Scheuklappen-Handynutzung auf der Straße das dann erzeugt.


----------



## painschkes (9. Juli 2016)

Recht viel Rocket League aktuell


----------



## Tikume (9. Juli 2016)

Immer noch Black Desert Online.

Dazu am OC Rewrite und am 3DS Bravely Second.

 

Und wenn die Post endlich mal kommt werde ich mich einsperren und Zero Time Dilemma spielen ...


----------



## eMJay (9. Juli 2016)

Hab mir gestern auch Pokemon Go geladen und konnte ganze 3 Stück bis jetzt fangen :-D 

Abends sind die Server überlastet da geh geht nichts :-(

 

Man bekommt es z.b. über chip. Im google play ist es in Deutschland in verfügbar


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juli 2016)

Digimon Cyber Sleugh, macht schon ordentlich Laune.
Das es auf Englisch ist stört mich nicht, aber die japanische Sprachausgabe nervt dann doch etwas.

Aber wenigstens vertont.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juli 2016)

Pokemon Go, hab schon den ersten Pokehack rausgefunden ausversehen.
Straßenbahn fahren...
Lauter Pokemon auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gefangen ohne ein Schritt gelaufen zu sein. :v


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Juli 2016)

Lauter Pokemon auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gefangen ohne ein Schritt gelaufen zu sein. :v

 

aber Obacht! Eier brüten geht zB nur über "echtes" Laufen - 12kmh sind glaube ich die maximale Geschwindigkeit, bis zu der es noch zählt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juli 2016)

War auch unbeabsichtigt, werds zum fangen aber nutzen aufm Weg zur Arbeit.^^


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Juli 2016)

Jo, so mache ich es auch  Leider ist das Wetter bei uns gerade so mies, dass Jagen gerade keinen Spaß macht  Hoffe zum Wochenende wird es besser..


----------



## eMJay (14. Juli 2016)

aber Obacht! Eier brüten geht zB nur über "echtes" Laufen - 12kmh sind glaube ich die maximale Geschwindigkeit, bis zu der es noch zählt.

Im Auto geht es auch im Dorf/Stadtverkehr so gegen 8 Uhr frühs^^ Zählt halt nicht alles.


----------



## Katamarii (14. Juli 2016)

Pokemon GO! &#9996;&#65039;[emoji16]

Meine Hunde liegen auch schon in der Ecke und haben keinen Bock mehr...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juli 2016)

DER GANZE FUCKING PARK WAR VOLL.

Mega lustig. Ich finds toll.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2016)

bro you want my taubsi bro ? pls.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Juli 2016)

War mit einem Freund unterwegs...fast 14 Kilometer sind wir gelaufen. Aber auch extrem viel gefangen, zwar 99% Schrott - aber i have to admit it...i'm addicted..


----------



## Tikume (24. Juli 2016)

Bin zufällig auf BlazeRush gestoßen. Macht im Multiplayer (Online & Lokal) echt saumäßig Laune.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaIrUx6HWOQ


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Juli 2016)

Hab mal wieder Warframe rausgekramt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juli 2016)

Nach sicher einem Jahr mal wieder LoL gespielt gestern Abend. 

Erstes Spiel mit Caitlyn absoluter Durchschnitt, paar kills, wenig gestorben und keinen wirklich großen Impact aufs Spiel gehabt.

Zweites Spiel mit Vi als Jungler, komplettes Spiel gecarried. Vi ist eben bae.

Drittes Spiel war der komische Nexusmodus als Zyra, leider habe ich nicht mitbekommen das Zyra komplett verändert wurde und hab dementsprechend ziemlich auf die Fresse bekommen.


----------



## Keashaa (26. Juli 2016)

Nach sicher einem Jahr mal wieder LoL gespielt gestern Abend. 

Erstes Spiel mit Caitlyn absoluter Durchschnitt, paar kills, wenig gestorben und keinen wirklich großen Impact aufs Spiel gehabt.

Zweites Spiel mit Vi als Jungler, komplettes Spiel gecarried. Vi ist eben bae.

Drittes Spiel war der komische Nexusmodus als Zyra, leider habe ich nicht mitbekommen das Zyra komplett verändert wurde und hab dementsprechend ziemlich auf die Fresse bekommen. 

Hast du das Spiel gehackt? Gibt doch nur Michael, Conrad, Ak'shel und Kieran als spielbare Figuren... ach so, du meinst nicht Lands of Lore 

 

Ich zock aktuell wieder Schleichfahrt, merke aber, dass ich an einigen Stellen wohl andere Dialogauswahlen als früher verwende, weil mir die eine oder andere optionale Mission durch die Lappen geht  allein mit Cpt. Sorrow und Scranagar habe ich einiges verkackt :/


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2016)

War kurz davor es wieder zu "umzutauschen" über Steam, hatte gestern auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen 20-60 FPS, mein PC schafft The Witcher auf Ultra... nach ein wenig herum probieren hab ich es aber einigermaßen zum laufen bekommen. Konstant 50-70 FPS, allerdings immer kleinere Spikes runter zu 30, aber deutlich weniger als noch gestern. Ich hoffe sehr dass sie da noch ein wenig nachbessern.

 



Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. August 2016)

Jo die FPS Einbrüche habe ich auch :> Hoffe das es weg geht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. August 2016)

also angeblich soll man ALLES auf max stellen und die ruckler gehen weg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2016)

also angeblich soll man ALLES auf max stellen und die ruckler gehen weg

 

Unglaublich, auf Ultra hab ich die gleiche Performance wie auf Low. Nur ruckelt es jetzt mehr, wenn ich in die Atmosphäre eintrete. Ist aber nicht weiter dramatisch. Außerdem soll der Vollbildmodus komplett verbuggt sein, sowas hab ich noch nie gehört. Das spiel ist teilweise wirklich auf Early Access Niveau, zumindest von der PC Portierung (kann mir niemand erzählen, dass sie das nicht genau so von der PS4 übernommen haben. ). Falls jemand noch Hilfe braucht, https://www.reddit.com/r/NoMansSkyTheGame/comments/4xkj1w/pc_version_list_of_common_fixes_and_suggestions/  hat mir sehr geholfen... 

 

In der Zeit...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Btw. wenn ihr Skyrim habt, schaut euch die Enderal Mod an. Ihr braucht nur die Mod und Skyrim, kein Addon oder so. Kommt aus Deutschland und ist sowas von gut. Brutal, teilweise pervers und mit toller Lokalisation. http://sureai.net/games/enderal/?lang=en (für Deutsch einfach "de" am Ende des Links)


----------



## bkeleanor (17. August 2016)

habe gestern mal diese enderal mod ausprobiert. ich finde den einstieg etwas harzig und die story sehr seltsam (aber vom schlechten seltsam, so ala was zur hölle passiert hier und was soll ich hier).

zudem geht bei mir die questverfolgung nicht.


----------



## Tikume (19. August 2016)

*Bound*

[attachment=14088ound_20160819143843.jpg]

[attachment=14089ound_20160819135047.jpg]

[attachment=14090ound_20160819141701.jpg]


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2016)

Titanfall 2 Techtest, alter...  

 

Hatte mich echt auf das Spiel gefreut, da ich Titanfall geliebt habe.

Das 2er ist so langsam und behäbig...  <_<

 

Nach 15 Minuten hab ich's dann wieder ausgemacht. Schade.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2016)

Ohklos


----------



## Vendara (20. September 2016)

Phantasmagoria  seh aber bei den Videos nicht so genau hin ...


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2016)

Phantasmagoria  seh aber bei den Videos nicht so genau hin ... 


Schisser


----------



## Schrottinator (24. September 2016)

Faeria und Paladins


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2016)

Einige PC Spiele in letzter Zeit...

 

WoW Legion - Tolles Addon. Allerdings ist momentan die Luft raus, was auch daran liegt, dass ich es in den ersten Wochen nur gespielt habe. Mit iLvL 850 und Emerald Dream clear bin ich erstmal zufrieden. Nach WotLk das beste WoW Addon, wenn nicht sogar auf einer Höhe.

 

Forza Horizon 3 - So ne Hassliebe. Das Spiel ist schön. Wahrscheinlich das schönste Spiel das ich jemals gespielt habe. Aber die Performance auf dem PC ist so sau schlecht. FPS ist  instabil (normal 60, aber ab und an sinkt sie auf 30-20 runter für ein paar Sekunden, bei nem Rennspiel eher ungünstig). Solange das nicht gepatcht wird lasse ich es wohl erstmal liegen. Sonst ein wirklich geiles Spiel.

 

Doom (2016) - Wow. 30&#8364; Steam. SO macht man PC Spiele. Das Spiel sieht toll aus und läuft auf Ultra und Vulkan mit 150 FPS KONSTANT, KEINE FPS DROPS (Cutscenes sind in 60 FPS gelocked). Und zum Gameplay... nur geil. Man metzelt und metzelt, hört diesen krassen Metal-Techno Soundtrack und gerät regelrecht in einen Rausch. Sowas hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gespielt (Serious Sam 1/2 waren so die letzten). Gefällt mir sehr.

 

FIFA 17 (PS4) - Mein 19. FIFA Spiel. Ist wohl neben Warcraft die einzige Spielereihe, die mich mein halbes Leben begleitet hat. Nummer 17 jetzt in Frostbyte Engine - sieht man in den Nahaufnahmen und den Animationen doch, aber insgesamt eher unauffällig. Finde, dass es sich nochmal ein Stück realistischer anfühlt. Trotzdem ist jeder Zuschauer noch gleich animiert... oh man. Für 3-4 Matches immer gut.


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Oktober 2016)

Mafia 3

 

Edit!

 

Story, Gameplay, Handling ist toll. vorallem das handling und das gefühl der fahrzeuge ist spitze umgesetzt.

allerdings ist das spiel schlecht auf den pc übernommen. trotz patch liegt meine fps bei knapp 30. Muss in den optionen auf unbegrenzt gestellt werden. ist nach dem patch nicht automatisch so eingestellt.

das verschwommene und verzerrte gehört für mich gewollt zum stil des spiels und stört mich auch nicht mehr nach 4h spielzeit. das verzerren kann auf wunsch auch in den optionen ausgeschalten werden. Jetzt müsste man nur noch den rückspiegel ausschalten können. abstürze hatte ich keine mehr seit ich beim nvidia experience center den knopf für optimieren gedrückt habe. somit beläuft sich die absturz anzahl auf eins, nach 43min. dann optimiert und bis 4,4h steam counter ohne probleme gespielt.

 

was wirklich schade ist im vergleich zu gta 5 sind die strassen und geh-wege menschenleer. vergleicht man mardi gras aus hitman blood money mit dem von mafia 3 wirkt mafia 3 wie eine geisterstadt. ist jetzt auch etwas besser, da ich die grafik wieder auf hoch gestellt habe.

 

soundtrack ist toll. ich steh auf die alten 50th songs.

 

wirklich eine kaufempfehlung möchte ich nicht geben, ich habe spass dran.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Oktober 2016)

DOOM, lange ist's her das ich so extrem Spaß in einem Shooter hatte, wie damals in Bulletstorm & Vanquish.

Normalerweise habe ich es nicht so mit "Horror"spielen, da ich da n richtiger Schisser bin.
Aber gerade mit dieser abgehackten mechatronischentechnomusik in Kämpfen wirst du richtig angestachelt alles zu zerlegen, selten wurde ich in einem Spiel, von einem Spiel so gepushed wie in Doom.
Vieles ist auch einfach im Takt zum Beat und daher nochmal ne Ecke geiler.

Das des Uncut rauskam wundert mich aber irgendwie doch, allein der Einsatz und die Visualisierung der Kettensäge ist doch grenzwertig. 

Allgemein machen die Waffen, außer die Laserpistole am Anfang, richtig Bock.
Habe bis jetzt nur ne Shotgun und ein Maschinengewehr, aber der Sound wenn man schießt ist so wuchtig.

Auch gefällt mir, dass man sehr schnell unterwegs ist. Man kann/soll/muss viel erkunden. Durch das Feature wirds nicht ätzend.
Der Motion Blur erzeugt dann auch noch die Illusion von Hektik und Geschwindigkeit.

Normalerweise hype ich nicht so oder bin von den meisten Spielen nur mäßig angetan. Aber fuck, ich liebe DOOM.


----------



## ZAM (12. Oktober 2016)

Legion, Bugia ... öh Mafia 3 und dank Halloween-Skins wieder Overwatch 


Und Premiere: Ich musste tatsächlich mal einen Beitrag von Sozialinkompatibel liken


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Oktober 2016)

Druck ich mir aus. :-)


----------



## Ascalari (12. Oktober 2016)

Legion, Bugia ... öh Mafia 3 und dank Halloween-Skins wieder Overwatch 


Und Premiere: Ich musste tatsächlich mal einen Beitrag von Sozialinkompatibel liken 

 

 


Mafia 3

 

Edit!

 

Story, Gameplay, Handling ist toll. vorallem das handling und das gefühl der fahrzeuge ist spitze umgesetzt.

allerdings ist das spiel schlecht auf den pc übernommen. trotz patch liegt meine fps bei knapp 30. Muss in den optionen auf unbegrenzt gestellt werden. ist nach dem patch nicht automatisch so eingestellt.

das verschwommene und verzerrte gehört für mich gewollt zum stil des spiels und stört mich auch nicht mehr nach 4h spielzeit. das verzerren kann auf wunsch auch in den optionen ausgeschalten werden. Jetzt müsste man nur noch den rückspiegel ausschalten können. abstürze hatte ich keine mehr seit ich beim nvidia experience center den knopf für optimieren gedrückt habe. somit beläuft sich die absturz anzahl auf eins, nach 43min. dann optimiert und bis 4,4h steam counter ohne probleme gespielt.

 

was wirklich schade ist im vergleich zu gta 5 sind die strassen und geh-wege menschenleer. vergleicht man mardi gras aus hitman blood money mit dem von mafia 3 wirkt mafia 3 wie eine geisterstadt. ist jetzt auch etwas besser, da ich die grafik wieder auf hoch gestellt habe.

 

soundtrack ist toll. ich steh auf die alten 50th songs.

 

wirklich eine kaufempfehlung möchte ich nicht geben, ich habe spass dran.

Und ich kanns nicht spielen Launcher geht auf dann steht das Mafia 3 kurz nen schwarzer Bildschirm und ich lande wieder aufm Desktop-.-


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2016)

Und ich kanns nicht spielen Launcher geht auf dann steht das Mafia 3 kurz nen schwarzer Bildschirm und ich lande wieder aufm Desktop-.-

Das Problem haben einige - vornehmlich mit AMD-CPUs. Kann man nur auf einen Patch warten ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Oktober 2016)

WO IST JETZT EUER PC MASTERRACE

OK, genug provoziert.
Gleich wieder daheim, dann gehts mit DOOM weiter. Uah hab ich Bock.


----------



## Aun (13. Oktober 2016)

filthy peasant



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

 


Das Problem haben einige - vornehmlich mit AMD-CPUs. Kann man nur auf einen Patch warten ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Oktober 2016)

böse zungen würden jetzt behaupten, dass die masterrace schon seit einigen jahren nicht mehr auf AMD setzt.

 

ich habe mittlerweile sogar einen negativpunkt gefunden der mich bei mafia 3 wirklich stört.

man kann nicht speichern wenn man will.


----------



## Ascalari (13. Oktober 2016)

Das Problem haben einige - vornehmlich mit AMD-CPUs. Kann man nur auf einen Patch warten ...

 

Und genau so eine CPU hab ich....Finde sowas sollte man aber in die Systemanforderungen einfügen....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2016)

Shadow Warrior 2

 

Was ein spaßiges Spiel. Hatte vor kurzem erst Doom durrch gespielt und SW2 ist da einfach der ideale Nachfolger. Soundtrack ist top, Gameplay macht sau viel Spaß und die Story ist schön dämlich. Hatte den Vorgänger nicht gespielt, scheint wohl viele Anspielungen zu geben. Macht aber nix.

 

+ Gameplay / Gunplay 

+ Großes Inventar

+ Semi - Open World

+ seeeehr viel zu entdecken

+ läuft flüssig auf Ultra (i7 4790/16GB RAM/ GTX 1070)

+ mit 37 &#8364; knapp unter Vollpreistiteln

 

- leider sehr kurz ( ist Geschmackssache, ich wollte nach dem Ende noch mehr)

- Soundtrack ist echt gut, aber könnte sie wie bei Doom noch dynamischer sein

- Story. Ja, hatte sie oben gelobt, aber sie ist halt schon sehr Klischee und peinlich in gewissen Szenen. Muss man mögen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Oktober 2016)

Doom durchgespielt.

War schon spaßig, aber gegen Ende hin sehr repetetiv. Die Story war mir rechts lachs, aber auch nicht der Brüller.

Gutes Spiel, war seinen Preis wert.
Dieses "WOW Gefühl" ging leider nach der Hälfte verloren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2016)

Dying Light, dafür das man so viel klettern und springen muss ist es madig programmiert.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Oktober 2016)

Hab vor kurzem Aragami durchgespielt.


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2016)

homeworld-deserts of kharak. oh man.... sowas von in den sand gesetzt (haha wortspiel)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2016)

Civ 6. ich bleibe lieber bei Teil 5. Mir gefällt der Grafikstil so gar nicht und die AI reagiert auch komisch. Man wird gleich zu beginn von fast jedem denunziert und mit Pech haste dann nach einer Stunde krieg mit allen Herrschern. Es ist echt schwer Freundschaften mit anderen zu schließen, weil jeder einem unfreundlich gesinnt ist (außer vielleicht Ghandi. Entweder spiele ich einfach nur schlecht oder da stimmt wirklich was nicht.


----------



## Tikume (31. Oktober 2016)

Man wird gleich zu beginn von fast jedem denunziert und mit Pech haste dann nach einer Stunde krieg mit allen Herrschern.  
 

Das ist nicht Civ6 sondern forum.buffed.de


----------



## Aun (31. Oktober 2016)

Das ist nicht Civ6 sondern forum.buffed.de 

 

 

was hast du gerade über meine mutter gesagt? pass ma uff jung ich ramm die unangespitzt in den boden! komm her wenn du stress willst


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. November 2016)

Kein Dying Light mehr. 

Werde mir wohl demnächst auf Shikas Tipp hin The Division holen für die Ps4. Falls es da Koop gibt und jemand mitspielen mag oder so message meeee.


----------



## Maaddiin (1. November 2016)

Aktuell WoW, Rimworld sowie mal wieder Anno1404.

 

Warte auch nur auf Robinson the journey für die Playstation VR.


----------



## ZAM (2. November 2016)

WoW Worldquests, Mafia 3, Battlefield 1 und Titanfall 2 immer im Wechsel ... aber vorrangig tatsächlich BF1.


----------



## bkeleanor (2. November 2016)

Ich habe mir gestern auch BF1 gekauft... bin immer noch am downloaden.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. November 2016)

Shadowverse und Salt & Sanctuary


----------



## eMJay (2. November 2016)

Ich habe mir gestern auch BF1 gekauft... bin immer noch am downloaden.

Das würde mich belasten ;-P

 

WoW wieder richtig aktiv leider ist die Alli-Seite aufm Thrall ausgestorben.

 

Tomb Raider auf der PS4


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. November 2016)

Infinite Warfare, scheisse bin ich schlecht.


----------



## bkeleanor (8. November 2016)

BF1

aber nur mit freunden im squad.

jeder von uns hat andere fehler im spiel. bei mir z.B. funktioniert die maus nicht mehr in fahrzeugen oder geschützen.

freund 1 bekommt nie einen endscreen und freund 2 hat immer mal wieder abstürze.

aber alle werden vom abstützenden luftschiff gekillt, obwohl wir im bunker waren. netter realismus.

ich finds nicht schlecht...aber so richtig viel anfangen kann ich damit auch nicht. es mangelt mir an alternative.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. November 2016)

Momentan wieder viel Fifa mit meinem geliebten SvW. 
Make Werder great again! Mein Kader besteht zur einen Hälfte aus den Talenten von Ajax und die andere aus Talenten von Lazio Rom. 

Ansonsten auch noch IW, macht richtig Laune, dass schnelle gnadenlose Gameplay. Die Tage hatte ich sogar ne 10er Killstreak und hatte positive stats. 
Lernkurve ist schon sehr steil.

Gefällt mir.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. November 2016)

Owlboy ist düsterer als ich dachte.


----------



## Tikume (8. November 2016)

Make Werder great again! Mein Kader besteht zur einen Hälfte aus den Talenten von Ajax und die andere aus Talenten von Lazio Rom. 
 

 

Ich glaube das ist alles was Fans dieses Vereins geblieben ist ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. November 2016)

Leider.

Btt:
Gerade den 5ten goldenen Hs Held erspielt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. November 2016)

Wieder The Division angefangen. Das Spiel hat ja sehr viel Hate abbekommen, was ich allerdings nicht verstehen konnte. Zwar hatte ich dann auch damals wieder aufgehört, weil es einfach zu viele Hacker gab, aber 50 Stunden wurde ich gut unterhalten. Ich mochte einfach die Welt und Atmosphäre + Loot. Mit Patch 1.4 haben sie das Spiel verbessert, so gut wie alle Kritikpunkte ausgemerzt und ja, es macht noch mehr Spaß. Es droppt echt viel Loot, Gegner fressen keine Kugeln mehr, PVP wurde gebalanced und Hacker sind nicht mehr vorhanden. Nur finde ich den Underground - DLC ein wenig schwach. Sind im Prinzip nur instanzierte Missionen, hätte mir lieber wieder eine Untergrund-Welt zum entdecken gewünscht. Man muss aber auch sagen, dass die Welt so schon sau groß ist. Wäre vielleicht sogar zu viel. Mich erinnert die Entwicklung des Spiels ein wenig an Destiny und Diablo. Zu Beginn gehasst, dann nach und nach mit Patches und Addons verbessert. 

 

Wenn man es für 30 &#8364; bekommt ist es das Geld auf jeden Fall wert. Man muss aber auf Diablo, Borderlands, Destiny und Co. stehen. Unter natürlich auf ein modernes Post-Apocalyptisches Szenario.


----------



## ZAM (9. November 2016)

Manchmal ein bisschen Diablo 3 - mal Klassen nachziehen.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. November 2016)

Owlboy ist durchgespielt.


----------



## Tikume (10. November 2016)

Ghost Trick.

Ist eine Art Adventure in dem man seinen eigenen Tod aufklären bzw. andere Leute davor retten muss.

Als Geist kann man in unbelebte Gegenstände fahren (die aber in der Nähe sein müssen) und diese verwenden.

 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifTvukfaO6g


----------



## PeterRenner (10. November 2016)

Also ich spiel im Moment das neue Battlefiled 1.

 

Ab morgen wird dann Watch Dogs 2 gesuchtet.

 

Und dann im Februar das legendäre Resident Evil 7.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. November 2016)

Steep (Open Beta)

 

Hab das Spiel schon vorbestellt. Ist ein "open world" Ski/Snowboard Game von Ubisoft. Macht unheimlich Laune und läuft (bei mir zumindest) butterweich. Wer auf SSX und Tony Hawk steht sollte ich das mal angucken, Open Beta geht von Freitag bis Sonntag.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. November 2016)

mal wieder Warframe


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. November 2016)

Wieder GTA 5 exzessiv. So viele Memories und die Charaktere sind einfach immer wieder erfrischend.

 

Für mich das beste Spiel das es gibt, hab's bis jetzt 3-4 schon durchgespielt. :x

 

Dafür hätte ich mir echt DLC gewünscht.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. November 2016)

das neue Pokemon


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Dezember 2016)

The Division mit Shikari, haben gestern nur die Einführung gespielt, ist soweit schon cool, aber ich finde die Steuerung und das Gunplay wahnsinnig gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Macht aber Laune.


----------



## Topperharly (2. Dezember 2016)

stardew valley.......wollte schon immer ein bauer sein..

wow....wow halt

dungeon defenders 2....ich verbringe zuviel zeit damit.....zuuuuvieeeeeeeeeeeeeel


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Dezember 2016)

Pirates!  :upirate


----------



## ZAM (6. Dezember 2016)

Warframe, Skyrim SE, Dishonored 2 oder alternativ Schlafen auf der Couch direkt nach dem Heimkommen.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Dezember 2016)

Keine Müdigkeit vorschützen, Tenno!


----------



## Tikume (8. Dezember 2016)

*The Lion's Song* hat den deutschen Computerspielpreis im Bereich Indie gewonnen. Das Spiel hat mir gar nichts gesagt, aber da Episode 1 umsonst war, habe ich es mir auf Steam angeschaut.

Es ist nicht wirklich ein Adventure, es gibt keine echten Puzzles. Die Entscheidungen haben jedoch Auswirkungen (z.B. welche Komposition am Ende rauskommt) und dank Auto-Save muss man mit ihnen leben bzw. die Episode neu spielen.

Das Spiel hat definitiv eine Faszination und ich kann nur empfehlen die erste Episode mal anzusehen.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAhH_3oEHJM


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Januar 2017)

Hs noch 3 Siege, dann geht der Druide gold.
Habe dann alle auf Gold bis auf Priester...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Januar 2017)

Momentan wie verrückt "Legacy of Discord" wohl einer der besten Habdyspiele. 
Ist ne Art Hack'n'Slay MMO, man wird mit Kram überhäuft und anfangs ist es sehr unübersichtlich, man findet sich auch schnell rein. Die dezente Erinnerung Diamanten zu kaufen ist immer da, interessanterweise sind die Sachen die du als Bonus beim kaufen bekommst interessanter als die Steinchen selbst. Bin jetzt Stufe 32 und komme eig. mühelos voran. Man muss halt grinden, dafür gibt's aber auch ein Automodus. Macht echt Laune & gibt viel zu tun.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. März 2017)

Mass Effect Andromeda

 

Ich zwinge mich gerade das Spiel zu mögen, richtiges ME-Feeling kommt aber so überhaupt nicht auf. Das UI ist ne Katastrophe und das Voiceacting... sagen wir mal das ganze Andromeda-System und die Bewohner kommen aus England. Dass die Gesichtszüge und Animationen mies sind muss ich ja nicht sagen. Es fühlt sich einfach eher nach nem XYZ Sci-fi RPG an, was ich ja total geil finden würde, aber mir spricht es einfach aus irgend einen Grund nicht zu, selbst wenn ich vergesse dass es ein ME Teil ist. Und dafür habe ich momentan einfach andere Spiele in Warteschleife, die mir eher die Zeit wert sind.


----------



## Aun (26. März 2017)

the whispered world

shika du musst das spiel im OT spielen. so merkst du dann auch die unterschiedlichen akzente und nationalitäten. die deutsche synchro verwäscht das ganze einfach nur ganz schrecklich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2017)

the whispered world

shika du musst das spiel im OT spielen. so merkst du dann auch die unterschiedlichen akzente und nationalitäten. die deutsche synchro verwäscht das ganze einfach nur ganz schrecklich

 

Ich gucke/lese/spiele nur im OT. Vielleicht ist das aber auch nur mir aufgefallen. ME:Andromeda ist immer noch ein gutes Spiel, nur halt nicht das was ich erwartet habe.


----------



## cloudy-sky (7. April 2017)

Ich zocke gerade Stonies auf dem iphone!

Das ist so eine Steinzeit-Simulation und ist echt ganz cool für zwischendurch


----------



## ZAM (7. April 2017)

ME: Andromeda, Zelda und X-Plane 11 

 

Letzteres ist übrigens als Retail-Version mit 9 DVDs und ohne Client-Bindung an Steam etc. gefühlt echt Retro


----------



## Aun (7. April 2017)

DVDs? oO

btt: swtor grinding bevor der buff am montag abgeschaltet wird ^^


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2017)

ME: Andromeda, Zelda und X-Plane 11 

 

Letzteres ist übrigens als Retail-Version mit 9 DVDs und ohne Client-Bindung an Steam etc. gefühlt echt Retro 

 

Wobei ich mir immer an den Kopf fasse, wenn ich sehe dass PC Spiele auf DvD ausgeliefert werden. Aber die Erklärung ist halt, dass am PC alles per Download läuft und es keinen mehr juckt ob da ein Code, 120 Disketten oder 9 DvDs in einer Hülle sind.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2017)

Hat man heutzutage noch DVD Laufwerke ? Hab schon seit 3 Jahren keins mehr. Eben weil in Spielepackungen zu 90% Zettelchen sind mit nem Code drauf. Ist bestimmt gut für die Umwelt die Plastikpackungen herzustellen nur um da ein Stück Papier reinzupacken.


----------



## Tikume (8. April 2017)

Ich habe halt nen Blue Ray Brenner drin, die bekommt man ja billig nachgeworfen mittlerweile. Allgemein ist es aber wie geschrieben wohl auf dem PC Markt egal.

Die paar armen Tropfe ohne vernünftiges Internet haben eh schon lange verloren.


----------



## yves1993 (15. April 2017)

WIe lang ists her dass ich hier geposted hab... ohman. 

Osu!, Hearthstone, WoW, DS3, OW, D3 sind aktuell meine gespielten Spiele... aber bald geht das 2te Semester los, da wirds dann viel weniger ._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2017)

Oxenfree durchgespielt. Nettes Indie-Adventure mit 1A Soundtrack. Geht um 5 Jugendliche, die eine "mysteriöse" Insel besuchen und da Sachen erleben. Der größte Kritikpunkt für mich sind die Dialoge. Die sind teilweise so lang und ausschweifend... Jugendliche unterhalten sich niemals so. Musste das eine oder andere Mal auch "cringen". Gameplay ist minimal vorhanden, zumindest ist die Story interessant. Kann man mal für nen 10er im Sale mitnehmen.

Dann spiele ich momentan noch Bayonetta und Shadow of Mordor. Bayonetta ist krass, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Das Gameplay ist mir momentan noch zu überladen, vielleicht komme ich da noch besser rein. Ist aber ansonsten genau mein Geschmack. Shadow of Mordor hatte ich mir auch damals im Steam Sale geholt und nie gespielt. Ich HASSE schleichen und habe das Gefühl, dass ich mich ohne nicht wirklich durch Mordor kämpfen kann. Trotzdem ein bisher klasse Spiel, das beste Herr der Ringe Spiel auf jeden Fall (mit Schlacht um Mittelerde).


----------



## Tikume (17. April 2017)

Mass Effect Andromeda durchgespielt: Wirklich schönes Spiel das sein Geld meiner Meinung nach wert ist. Es macht allerdings wenig neu und die Story haut niemanden aus den Socken. Ich glaube, das Spiel scheitert bei vielen Spielern an deren Erwartungen.

Episode 3 von The Lion's Song: Ein wirklich schönes Spiel (wobei das eher Telltale Style ist) das sich an für Computerspiele eher ungewöhnliche Themen wagt und dadurch besticht. Die erste Episode ist  gratis, der Season Pass 10 EUR.  Ich empfehle sich das anzuschauen.


----------



## Fordtaurus (17. Juni 2017)

Patrizier 2, einen Spielstand den ich schon fast 10 Jahre spiele....... und mal für mich was neueres "Candy Crush Soda Saga" , buntes bling bling ohne viel Nachdenken. Meine Frau und ich haben an so manchem Level schon fast verzweifelt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Juni 2017)

League of Legends und neuerdings auch mal Life is Strange. Hatte als es neu war mal die erste Episode angespielt, aber wusste nicht so recht ob es mir gefällt. Da es jetzt bei Ps Plus war hab ich's mal wieder geladen und muss sagen es gefällt mir schon, von der Atmosphäre/Musik her. Was mich stört sind einige... Aktionen, die man auch nicht steuern kann. Wie das die Maxine in der Klasse ein Selfie von sich macht. Wie bescheuert ist das denn >.<


----------



## CadBane123 (28. Juni 2017)

Neverwinter, The Witcher 3, Battlefront


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2017)

Irgendwie herrscht in BDO totale Reizüberflutung vom UI her. Zudem werde ich ständig von einer Quest zur anderen geschickt. Geht das Sandbox-Erlebnis erst später los? Irgendwie habe ich da Gefühl, dass ich was falsch mache.


----------



## Tikume (6. Juli 2017)

In BDO empfiehlt es sich die Quests des Schwarzgeists zu machen. Ausserdem gibt es noch die ein oder andere Quest für eine Inventarerweiterung.

Die restlichen Quests sind an für sich optional, Du kannst zum Leveln auch einfach nur was hauen. Bis 50 geht das ohnehin super fix, interessant wird es eigentlich erst danach.

Ich persönlich habe alle Chars dann auf 56 gestoppt. Bis dahin ist es ok, danach wird es mir zu zäh.

 

Und Sandbox mit Crafting oder Pferdezüchten kannst Du eigentlich sofort machen wenn Du Bock drauf hast


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2017)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das alles noch Tutorial-Kram ist, weil ich eben auch durch den Geist durch alles durchgeboxt werde. Ansonsten glaube ich echt, dass mir gerade gewaltig der Überblick fehlt, weil irgendwie alles mögliche da ist und ich einfach keine Ahnung habe, was was ist und wofür und wieso und weshalb.

 

Ein Beispiel dafür sind diese ganzen zich verschiedenen Levels für alles und jeden. Und dann gibt es die Contribution Levels und diese und jene. Vielleicht bin ich auch wirklich so blöd und brauche länger als andere um mich reinzufinden. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal. 

 

Als Berufstätiger ist das Spiel bisher gar nicht so verkehrt (Ich mag das Kampfsystem so sehr).


----------



## Tikume (6. Juli 2017)

Ein großer Reiz an BDO war für die meisten, dass man dieses "Newb" Gefühl wieder hatte.

 

Die Contribution Punkte sind wichtig, weil Du damit Nodes und Gebäude mieten kannst.

Wenn Du z.B. an einem Node Platin abbauen musst, brauchst Du das Node und alle Nodes die es mit der Stadt in die dein Handwerker ist verbindet. Oder Du mietest Häuser in der Stadt und nutzt sie als Lagerplatz um deine Bankplätze zu erweitern.

 

Die Quests sind im Questlog eigentlich auch markiert ob Schwarzgeist oder nicht. Beim ersten Char macht es sicherlich durchaus Sinn mehr zu questen.

 

Ansonsten sind z.B. noch die Schwarzsteine wichtig mit denen Du deine Ausrüstung verbessern kannst. Das wird allerdings auch in den Quests noch erklärt.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2017)

Ich muss mal schauen ob im Installationsverzeichnis ein Handbuch als PDF rumliegt (habe die Steam-Version). Auf Wikis und Guides habe ich keinen Bock, weil das schon wieder das ganze kaputt macht. Ansonsten macht es schon Laune, nur nen besseren Rechner könnte ich gebrauchen. ^^

 

Edit: Ich glaube ich bin wirklich noch in der "Tutorial"-Phase des Spieles und sollte einfach geduldiger sein.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2017)

Bdo lädt. Ich bin so aufgeregt. Nur 25 Stunden Downloadzeit


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2017)

Da kriege ich glatt PTSD von meinem eigenen Download des Spieles.


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2017)

wie groß ist bdo?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2017)

50Gb


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2017)

ein glück zieh ich das in einer stunde


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2017)

LECK MICH AUN


----------



## Ogil (6. Juli 2017)

Jetzt wo Aun weiß dass es 50GB groß ist kauft er aus auch. Weil jeder weiß, dass nur große Spiele gut sein können! #neverforget


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2017)

LECK MICH AUN 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt wo Aun weiß dass es 50GB groß ist kauft er aus auch. Weil jeder weiß, dass nur große Spiele gut sein können! #neverforget

nicht wirklich. mich spricht es nicht wirklich an. hab in letzter zeit viele kleine (ein paar gb groß) spiele gespielt. ich mag diese riesigen spiele nicht wirklich, vorallem wenn die releasequalität BS ist (andromeda...)


----------



## Ogil (6. Juli 2017)

Ich hab BDO zu Release gespielt und es ging mir wie von Tikume beschrieben: Fand es erst super, eben weil es so viel Neues gab und so viel das man machen konnte. Aber irgendwie stellte sich dann doch schnell die Langeweile und Enttäuschung ein. Auch was gewisse Extra-Abzocke im Spiel anging - zumal es ja damals durchaus ein Vollpreistitel war.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2017)

Jetzt wo Aun weiß dass es 50GB groß ist kauft er aus auch. Weil jeder weiß, dass nur große Spiele gut sein können! #neverforget


----------



## Tikume (6. Juli 2017)

Ich hab BDO zu Release gespielt und es ging mir wie von Tikume beschrieben: Fand es erst super, eben weil es so viel Neues gab und so viel das man machen konnte. Aber irgendwie stellte sich dann doch schnell die Langeweile und Enttäuschung ein. Auch was gewisse Extra-Abzocke im Spiel anging - zumal es ja damals durchaus ein Vollpreistitel war.  
 

Ich will Dir da deine Meinung nicht nehmen, jeder muss das für sich selbst ausmachen und BDO ist ganz sicher nicht perfekt.

Manchmal habe ich aber das Gefühl (ganz allgemein) dass mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird, z.B. in Hinblick auf Overwatch.


----------



## Ogil (6. Juli 2017)

Jetzt hast Du mich alten Blizzard-Fanboi wieder mal enttarnt 

 

Man kann da sicher viel diskutieren - aber darauf hab ich eigentlich keine Lust. Ich hab Geld (Vollpreis, sogar so eine special Super-Duper-Edition) fürs Spiel ausgegeben und seit Monaten keine Server-Ressourcen mehr in Anspruch genommen. Bin also eigentlich der perfekte Kunde.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2017)

Aber wenn du so ein toller Kunde bist, wieso hast du mir dann nie Kekse gebacken?!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2017)

HYPE LEUTE HYPE 71%.


----------



## Tikume (7. Juli 2017)

Man kann da sicher viel diskutieren - aber darauf hab ich eigentlich keine Lust.

 

Da hast Du Recht. JEder entscheidet für sich selbst und was der eine ok findet muss der andere noch lange nicht so sehen.

Und das SPiele-Angebot heutzutage ist so groß - da kann sich jeder seine Rosinen rauspicken.

 

*geht weiter Trails in the Sky SC spielen*


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juli 2017)

*geht weiter Trails in the Sky SC spielen*

 

*Looks at his library*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juli 2017)

Also ich hab jetzt so 2 Stunden BDO hinter mir. Seeeeehr ungewohnt, aber durch aus interessant.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juli 2017)

da hast du mich ja gleich überholt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juli 2017)

Auf welchem server bist du denn?


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juli 2017)

Man kann sich ja jederzeit frei entscheiden. Ich treibe mich aber in der Regel auf EU_Olivia_Steam1 rum.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2017)

Ich werde wohl erst mal eine Pause machen mit BDO. Ich brauche wohl erst mal ein Hardwareupgrade bevor das Spaß macht (manche Bereiche im Spiel führen zum Standbild). Das wäre nach Planet Coaster nun der zweite Grund für mich in neue Hardware zu investieren.


----------



## Tikume (10. Juli 2017)

Je nachdem wie oll das Zeug ist könnte schon ne neue Grafikkarte helfen. Wobei das momentan wohl eine schlechte Zeit dafür ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2017)

Ich wollte sowieso den Rechner am Stück lassen und lieber nen neuen dazu stellen.


----------



## CadBane123 (10. Juli 2017)

habe jetzt mit until dawn angefangen und werde mich dann morgen mal the witcher blood and wine widmen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Juli 2017)

Heute mal ausschließlich League of Legends gespielt. 12 von 13 Spielen gewonnen. Im verlorenen Spiel hatte unser Support leider einen ...ähm... permanenten Pc Crash. :-(

Habe herausgefunden das Wukong/Xin/Zed als Support wunderbar funktionieren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2017)

FF 14 (Online).

 

Wenn doch nur dieser Story-Grind nicht wäre. Dazu merke ich auch gerade (Level 21) dass der Lancer langweilig ist.


----------



## Rexo (23. Juli 2017)

Crypt of the Necrodancer


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2017)

ganz oldschool: pinball


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Juli 2017)

Fate/Extella: The Umbral Star für die Switch.

 

Ich glaube, ich fange so langsam an einige Dinge von der Story zu "verstehen". Anscheinend spiele ich den Freund/Ehemann einer sehr verknallten, digitalen Waifuversion des römischen Imperators Nero Claudius (der alte Zündelhannes) auf dem Mond. Und dann ist da noch ein Fuchspriesterinwaifu, das ne Kopie von mir hat, und die ruft nun den totalen Krieg gegen das römische Waifu aus um die Weltherrschaft über den Mond und Exklusivrechte als Waifu und dann ist da noch ein drittes Waifu, das voll Yandere wird und auch wegen mir den totalen Krieg anzetteln will.

 

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass ich komplett falsch liege.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Juli 2017)

PUBG. Bisher erst 3-4 Runden... ist echt Adrenalin pur.

Einziges Manko ist für mich, dass der Kreis zu schnell kleiner wird, würde gerne mehr looten.


----------



## Stefan101975 (24. Juli 2017)

Back to the rules - Ich zocke zur Zeit wieder Counter-Strike-Source. Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem richtig guten Strategie-Spiel, welches in der Art wie Cossacks oder Command & Conquer ist. Sollte jedoch ein Aufbau-Strategiespiel sein, welches einen Multiplayer bietet. Kennt jemand von euch solch ein Spiel?


----------



## Stefan101975 (24. Juli 2017)

Back to the rules - Ich zocke zur Zeit wieder Counter-Strike-Source. Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem richtig guten Strategie-Spiel, welches in der Art wie Cossacks oder Command & Conquer ist. Sollte jedoch ein Aufbau-Strategiespiel sein, welches einen Multiplayer bietet. Kennt jemand von euch solch ein Spiel?


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Juli 2017)

Cossacks 3


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2017)

zZ.: CoD Infinite Warfare Kampagne - gar nicht doof  - Im Gegensatz zum Multiplayer - und spaßig für Sci-Fi-Fans


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juli 2017)

Dead Cells (Steam)

Lange her, dass mich ein Plattformer so suchten lässt.


----------



## Stefan101975 (24. Juli 2017)

Bietet Cossacks 3 auch einen Multiplayer?


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Juli 2017)

Dead Cells (Steam)

Lange her, dass mich ein Plattformer so suchten lässt. 

 

Bin stolz auf dich.

 

Cossacks 3 hat einen Multiplayer.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Juli 2017)

Age of empires 2 Hd<3


----------



## Rexo (25. Juli 2017)

Mass Effect 3 Multiplayer schön mit nem Krogan Warlord und einem Biotischen Hammer Reaper und Geth Vermöbeln, Cerberus und Kolektoren konnen ma gepflegt sterben gehen mit ihren unmengen an Sync Kills


----------



## Tikume (25. Juli 2017)

Derzeit Trails in the Sky 3rd und nähere mich dem Finale.


----------



## foxie1990 (3. August 2017)

Je nach Laune: Witcher 3, Mass Effect Andromeda, Hearthstone


----------



## Magdalena82 (7. August 2017)

Den Klassiker Crash Bandicoot. Früher schon wie verrückt gezockt. Heute immer noch genauso spaßig !


----------



## Tikume (7. August 2017)

Hab Mafia 3 inkl. DLCs durchgespielt. Hat seine Schwächen, unterm Strich hat es mir aber gut gefallen sonst hätte ich es nicht über 40 Stunden gespielt.

 

Mache jetzt mit Final Fantasy 12 weiter.


----------



## Rexo (9. August 2017)

Je nach Laune: Witcher 3, Mass Effect Andromeda, Hearthstone

Wie Aktiv bist du im Multiplayer??

 

 

wen du lust hast IGN: Geth-in-Disguise


----------



## ZAM (9. August 2017)

Witcher 3, Hellblade - je nach Bock jetzt auch LawBreakers und Overwatch.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2017)

League of Legends und PUBG, wobei ich für letzteres gerne n DUO Mate hätte.


----------



## palrion (15. August 2017)

bis vor kurzem noch overwatch... kann aber jedem vor dem spiel abraten... community ist ein einziges krebsgeschwür und wer ernsthaft da spielen will hat eh keine chance... blizzard spiele im allgemein sind zu casual freundlich und auf 1 guten spieler kommen 10 schlechte die davon leben das der gute "das schon macht"


----------



## Tikume (15. August 2017)

Der Stachel scheint echt tief zu sitzen. Wie oft in Folge hast Du denn verloren? ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. August 2017)

Also ich hatte in Overwatch meine 100 Stunden Spaß auch ohne Premades. Verstehe dein Problem nicht.

Was halt Pflicht wäre für jedes Multiplayerspiel ist meiner Meinung nach einfach die Option für Voice. In PuBg spiele ich auch immer in random Squads und in 8/10 fällen ist es sehr angenehm das man unkompliziert mit Fremden sprechen kann. Bisschen Englisch bekommt da auch jeder hin. Die anderen 2 sind entweder Teamkiller oder haben einfach kein Mikro.

Für League of Legends wäre das auch geil. Gerade da ich meist Support spiele.^^ 

Finde es halt besonders angenehm, dass man sich dadurch nicht bindet oder so. Man kann halt unverbindlich Spaß miteinander haben. Mit Fremden spiele ich auch deutlich konzentrierter. 

Die Antwort geht eigentlich an Aun im geschlossenen Heulthread.^^


----------



## Aun (15. August 2017)

es kommuniziert ja mittlerweile kaum noch wer und wenn dann bekommst gleich das puta madre an den kopf geworfen *sarkasmusoff*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. August 2017)

Ach geht so, im Voice sind die Meisten nett. Brauch halt mehr Eier gebrochenen Englisch die Mutter zu beleidigen als im chat zu flamen.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2017)

Brauch halt mehr Eier gebrochenen Englisch die Mutter zu beleidigen als im chat zu flamen.

 

ich glaube puta madre und cyka blyat sprechen sich fast einfacher aus, als es zu schreiben ^^ vlt spielen jene sprachgruppen weniger in spielen mit ingame gruppenchat.
btw ich vergaß: putain de merde! ( gelobt seien französische DoD server) (vorallem wenn man als deutscher(beides) mehr reisst als alle anderen stronzo!  )


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab es mal probiert. da explodiert das komplette laufende game


----------



## Tikume (16. August 2017)

Ist auf jeden Fall günstiger als der Gang zur Domina.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2017)

über deine abartigen fetische wollen wir erst gar nichts wissen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. August 2017)

Erst japanische Schulmädchen in Videospielen und jetzt das!


----------



## Schrottinator (16. August 2017)

Aber es gibt doch schon lange japanische Schulmädchen in Videospielen! D:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2017)

PoE seit ner Woche nein ich bin nicht süchtig lass mich


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2017)

Witcher 3 (wieder, nachdem ja meine Savegames nach über 100 Stunden Spielzeit weg waren, bevor gog galaxy Cloudesave hatte   ) und ein bisschen SC: Remastered


----------



## Tikume (17. August 2017)

Deswegen speichert man seine Savegames =P

Die Cloud Saves bei Gog haben bei mir erst funktioniert nachdem ich WItcher 3 runtergeworfen und neu installiert habe.

Prinzipiell hab ich die DLCs da noch vor mir, aber mal schauen was ich mich nun widme. Hellblade und FF12 vermutlich


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2017)

Die Cloud Saves bei Gog haben bei mir erst funktioniert nachdem ich WItcher 3 runtergeworfen und neu installiert habe.

Die Funktion gab es da noch nicht.


----------



## Tikume (17. August 2017)

Meinte eh manuell, meine waren mit 17MB gepackt sogar relativ schlank (und ich lege recht viele Spielstände an). Nach 90 Spielstunden oder so und dem Bewusstsein dass ich die DLCs noch spielen will bin ich da auf Nummer sicher gegangen 

 

Wobei viele Saves auch schädlich sein können. Eine Freundin von mir hatte zu Release von Mass Effect Andromeda 500 Spielstände angelegt und doof geguckt weil das Spiel dann einfach angefangen hat welche wegzumachen und der Spielfortschritt teilweise dahin war ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (3. September 2017)

Nach Dark Souls kommt jetzt Dark Souls 2 mit dem Arcade Stick.


----------



## Ka-Ch-Inga (5. September 2017)

Gerade tatsächlich recht viel Fifa17 (ja, auch als Mädel  )


----------



## Patiekrice (7. September 2017)

Derzeit einen Mix aus Counterstrike GO, Rise of the Tomb Raider und WoW

 

 

 ja, auch als Mädel


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. September 2017)

Wie Grils zocken auch?!


----------



## Schrottinator (8. September 2017)

Absolver und Furi


----------



## Patiekrice (8. September 2017)

Wie Grils zocken auch?!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. September 2017)

Spiele ja nur noch PubG und etwas League ne und wenn in der FB Gruppe von ersterem ne Frau n Squad sucht muss ich immer an das Gif denken wo die Frau so Würstchen ins Gesicht geschlagen bekommt. Da wird so gegeiert. 

Aber PubG macht so Laune hab n festen Duo Mate/Squad und es gibt einfach awkward Situationen am laufenden Band. Geniales Spiel.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ancrion (8. September 2017)

Spiele zur Zeit Pubg, Dead by Daylight, Albion Online und Gw2 und TESO möchte ich wieder ausprobieren.


----------



## Tikume (9. September 2017)

Habe mal mit Zero no Kiseki angefangen, wobei in einer Woche schon YS VIII kommt und es vermutlich nicht so klug ist da nochmal so ein Monster anzufangen.

Ev. spiele ich deswegen auch einfach Trails of Cold Steel 1 am PC weiter, das habe ich auf der Vita schonmal durchgespielt und von daher ist es kein Problem da zwischendrin aufzuhören.


----------



## Ogil (9. September 2017)

Destiny 2


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Genau daran muss ich immer denken. 

Gestern mit nem Squad aus Israel gespielt und da musste ich nach gefühlt 3 Jahren das erste Mal wieder Englisch sprechen. Schon krass wie schnell man sich wieder daran gewöhnt und es auch flüssig klappt. Da halt keiner native speaker ist versteht man auch vieles, weil das Sprachtempo langsamer ist.

Die Runde haben wir glorreich mit einem WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER beendet. <3

Es fasziniert mich immer wieder wie stark doch der Teamgeist ist in Pubg.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Genau daran muss ich immer denken. 

Gestern mit nem Squad aus Israel gespielt und da musste ich nach gefühlt 3 Jahren das erste Mal wieder Englisch sprechen. Schon krass wie schnell man sich wieder daran gewöhnt und es auch flüssig klappt. Da halt keiner native speaker ist versteht man auch vieles, weil das Sprachtempo langsamer ist.

Die Runde haben wir glorreich mit einem WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER beendet. <3

Es fasziniert mich immer wieder wie stark doch der Teamgeist ist in Pubg.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. September 2017)

Ich spiele seit einigen Monaten auf einem englisch-sprachigen WoW-Server, weil auf diesem meine Spielinteressen einfach stärker vertreten sind. Habe mich auch sehr schnell wieder dran gewöhnt, auch wenn die Wortfindung manchmal etwas schwierig ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. September 2017)

Nur aus reiner Neugier: Ist das durch Cross-Realm überhaupt nötig, extra auf einem englischen Server zu spielen? Weil ich treffe ständig Leute von allen möglichen Realms in M+ Gruppen und Random Raids, überwiegend englische und russische.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2017)

Nur aus reiner Neugier: Ist das durch Cross-Realm überhaupt nötig, extra auf einem englischen Server zu spielen? Weil ich treffe ständig Leute von allen möglichen Realms in M+ Gruppen und Random Raids, überwiegend englische und russische.

 

Kommt es da nicht auch darauf an welche Sprachpakete du installiert hast? Ich spiele schon seit Classic auf Englisch und kenne es auch nicht anders, meine Mythic Gruppen sind auch englisch/deutsch/französisch. Gibt im Gruppentool ja Spracheinstellungen bzw Filter, bei Englisch kann ich den Haken nicht rausnehmen. Bei Deutsch schon. Hatte auch mal überlegt auf den Englischsprachigen zu spielen, allerdings müsste ich dann Chars transferieren und das ist zu teuer. 

 

Mit anderen Worten - ich spiele auch wieder WoW. 7.3. finde ich bisher mittelmäßig. Ist Broken Shore 2.0 nur mit Story. Kann mit den neuen Gebieten auch wenig anfangen. Du bist nur am Mobs pullen und es seit wirklich schrecklich aus (bis auf Macree). Nun kann man argumentieren "OLOLO Argus ist doch die Hölle, das sieht nicht schön aus". Dann hätten sie aber nicht mit der Broken Shore ein Gebiet einführen sollen in dem alles Grün und Schwarz/Braun ist. Da sie ENDLICH catch-up Mechaniken für Twinks eingeführt haben kann ich nun endlich auch meine anderen 9 100er hochspielen. Ob ich das schaffe bis meine Gametime zu Ende ist (12 Tage)... wohl nicht. 

 

Ich vermisse Classic/BC.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. September 2017)

Ich vermisse Classic/BC.

 

(:


----------



## spectrumizer (13. September 2017)

Kommt es da nicht auch darauf an welche Sprachpakete du installiert hast?


 

Ne, denke nicht. Ist egal, ob ich oder jemand aus der Gilde, der z.B. kaum ein Wort englisch spricht, M+ Gruppen aufmacht oder sucht -> Du bekommst immer Mitspieler aus allen möglichen Sprachbereichen.

 


7.3. finde ich bisher mittelmäßig. Ist Broken Shore 2.0 nur mit Story. [...] Du bist nur am Mobs pullen und es seit wirklich schrecklich aus (bis auf Macree). [...]


 

Geht mir auch so. Ich "quäle" mich da eigentlich auch nur durch, um Tokens für Twinks zu sammeln und dann irgendwann mal den neuen Dungeon freischalten zu können, wenn er denn kommt. Denke da wird es wohl so wie Arkus / Hof der Sterne sein, dass du erst die Questreihe auf einem gewissen Stand haben musst.
Aber sonst: Meh. Vor allem, dass du dort nicht fliegen kannst und nach Blizzard's Aussage auch wohl nie fliegen können wirst, ist sch... Denn wie du sagtest: Bist ständig am pullen und wirst laufend vom Mount runter geholt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. September 2017)

Bin ich der einzige der Pandaria vermisst?:<


----------



## Schrottinator (13. September 2017)

Ja, bist du.


----------



## Aun (13. September 2017)

get your shit together. in pandaland wars auf den inseln doch auch nicht anders. und mich als lock stört das nicht ^^ alles zudotten und afk gehen


----------



## spectrumizer (13. September 2017)

get your shit together. in pandaland wars auf den inseln doch auch nicht anders.


Musst du immer alles so positiv sehen?


----------



## spectrumizer (13. September 2017)

get your shit together. in pandaland wars auf den inseln doch auch nicht anders.


Musst du immer alles so positiv sehen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. September 2017)

Ja, bist du.



Glaub's auch...

War aber meine liebste "WoW-Epoche", allein das Gärtnern fand ich so unfassbar entspannend. Die Umgebung war schön - sehr liebevoll gemacht einfach. Die Musik war schön. Mal nicht nur Krieg Krieg Krieg. 

Auch das Rares jagen hat gebockt.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Oktober 2017)

Cuphead. Hänge gerade bei Mr. King Dice fest.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2017)

Path of Exile - Nachdem ich mit meinem Sunder-Build nicht zufrieden war jetzt ein Arc Build. Ich komme viel besser voran, bin aber noch ein ziemlicher noob. Aber macht unheimlich viel Laune.

 

Shadow of War (Middle-Earth) - Macht spaß. Wird halt total ausgeschlachtet mit Lootboxen (in nem SP Spiel), Season Pass usw. Nach 4 Stunden merkt man jedenfalls nichts davon, ich bin jetzt schon leicht überlevelt durch die ganzen Sidequests. Rein technisch ist das Spiel auch net ganz Bombe. Es sieht wirklich Eins zu Eins aus wie der erste Teil. Egal, ich liebe das Herr der Ringe Universum und ich will Tallion einfach nur "CELEBRIMBOR" rufen hören.


----------



## Tikume (10. Oktober 2017)

Nach 32 Stunden sind wir bei Divinity: Original Sin 2 von der Startinsel runter und unseren Häschern entkommen.

Ansonsten auf der PS4 Blue Reflection.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2017)

Shadow of War. Heute Abend auch wieder im Live-Stream

https://tv.noobgrotte.de/#t:zamperator


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2017)

Fck Shadow of War. Aus Frust vorhin deinstalliert. Hab ne Siege verloren, weil ich am Ende den Bosskampf knapp verloren habe. Was ich nicht wusste - danach sind ALLE DEINE ORKS TOT. Das waren locker 2-4 Stunden Fortschritt der jetzt flöten gegangen ist. Und das wäre erst meine 3. Festung gewesen. Vielleicht lade ich es mir irgendwann nochmal runter und spiele nur die Story Missionen, aber so schnell bestimmt nicht mehr.


----------



## Tikume (21. Oktober 2017)

Kauf ein paar Lootboxen, dann hast Du die Orks ganz fix wieder.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2017)

Nein danke, hab nicht eine Box gekauft und werde es auch nicht in Zukunft machen. Ich sehe jetzt aber wieso sie die eingeführt haben. WB sind halt auch nur cucks.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Oktober 2017)

Wohl erstmal kein Pubg mehr, das ist so unglaublich Cheaterversucht momentan.

Ätzend du drückst Leuten teilweise ein ganzes Magazin in den Rücken, sie drehen sich um und schießen einmal mit der Pistole und du bist tot.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Oktober 2017)

Mach nen Stream, beschwere dich bei den Devs und das Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## Rexo (22. Oktober 2017)

South Park The Fractured But Whole ,  

 

Heute Morgen den ersten Teil beendet ich komme immer noch nich mit einigen Bossen Klar ....( hab uncut patch benutzt) South Park Cut mucht keine Laune, N Zombie Ginger und co xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Oktober 2017)

Mach nen Stream, beschwere dich bei den Devs und das Problem ist gelöst.



Das ist was die Welt wirklich braucht, noch einen miesen Streamer.

Wurden ja angeblich schon 350.000 gebannt. Ich hätte wenig dagegen, wenn man sich bei Steam mit seinem Perso registrieren muss und wenn's dann einen Bann gibt tuts halt richtig weh.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2017)

Mario Odyssey durchgespielt. Von Anfang bis Ende spaßig. (über das Ende kann man wohl diskutieren, ich fands ziemlich doof. Aber gut, im Anschluss wird man ja mit einer ganz speziellen Welt belohnt)

 

Das Gameplay war perfekt. Der Soundtrack war perfekt. Die Grafik war perfekt. 9,5/10. Für mich das beste Mario-Spiel.


----------



## Aun (2. November 2017)

dann spielst du jetzt nochmal im hochzeitskleid durch!

grafik? echt jetzt?


----------



## Tikume (2. November 2017)

Mario habe ich auch da liegen, aber bisher wenig gespielt. Dafür über 60 Stunden Fire Emblem Warriors


----------



## Schrottinator (3. November 2017)

Vor ner Stunde Oddyssey beendet. Wollte es durch haben bevor mein Urlaub um ist. Damit geht es jetzt wohl zurück zu Fire Emblem Warriors.


----------



## Tikume (4. November 2017)

Ich hab bisher relativ wenig Mario gespielt, einfach weil ich noch bei Fire Emblem Warriors klebe.

Habe jetzt den ersten Char auf max Level (99), der Rest dümpelt zwischen 50 und 97 rum. Freigeschaltet habe ich die erst die alternativen Formen von Robin und Corrin.

Jetzt wird es stärker in den Historischen Modus gehen + Hochpäppeln der dafür notwendigen Chars.

Spielzeit derzeit 70 Stunden.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. November 2017)

ARMS. Mit den Flüchen, die ich raushaue, könnte man das Necronomicon neu verfassen...


----------



## MarkusEls (5. November 2017)

Hallo!!!, 

Ich mochte auch persönliche Meinung aussern. Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days bin schon durch jetzt gehts ans Equip ran -.-

Allerdings war die Ganze mühe umsonst hatte gehofft, dass wie in den Vorgängern im Profi Mod spezielle Szenen gezeigt werden....Not. Viele Meinungen gits es hier..Und gleich werd ich warscheinlich wieder ne Runde FFX spielen und wieder einmal versuchen die Schmetterlinge im Macalania Wald zu kriegen für Kimahri's Ultima Waffe


----------



## Aun (5. November 2017)

deine wettlinks kannste mal für dich behalten


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. November 2017)

League und ich bin so tilted momentan, ganz schlimm.


----------



## Piti49 (12. November 2017)

Irgendwie hat mich gerade MU Legend gepackt.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. November 2017)

League und ich bin so tilted momentan, ganz schlimm.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. November 2017)

Nein die degenerierten "Menschen" die mir zugewiesen werden tun mir das an!

Gestern mal den Pubg Testserver abgespielt. Uiii aufs neue Update freue ich mich jetzt schon. Smoother, grafisch besser, die Farben sind auch schöner und die Bombenzone knallt richtig. Lediglich das neue Hud und die Schriftfont sind fürchterlich.

Dann wieder mal etwas Hearthstone. Mit meinem uralt Dragonpriest in 1-2 Stunden von 25 auf 14. Aber wirklich spannend ist's nicht. 

Uuuuuuund natürlich League. Hab mich in Machine Gun Varus verliebt. Hab bisschen rumgetestet und mega den krassen Build gefunden. Mit den neuen Runen zusammen wird ordentlich gebombt.
Hab den in den letzten beiden Tagen von Stufe 1 auf 6 gespielt. Vielleicht heute Abend nach der Arbeit auch Stufe 7. Freue mich schon total auf die neue Season. Hab auch'n Team gefunden und dann kann ich auch wieder ranked spielen ohne Wutanfälle zu bekommen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Dezember 2017)

Dank Humblebundle mal Quantum Break, RYZE: Son of Rome, The Long Dark, Killer is Dead, Warhammer Dawn of War 3 sowie Metro 2033/Last Light Redux.

 

Die ersten beiden hab ich bereits angetestet. Bei QB gefällt mir das stark erzählerische Element. Dafür ist das Gunplay unfassbar mies und natürlich gut die wichtigste Fähigkeit aufs Mausrad zu legen und das dashen aktiviert erst beim hämmern der Tastatur. Das ist schon dämlich und unpräzise ist es auch.

 

Ryze...grafisch unfassbar krass aber das wars wirklich. Hatte ca 30 Sekunden Spaß die linke und rechte Maustaste zu rapen. Schade.

 

Auf the long dark freu ich mich besonders...


----------



## Haiden23 (15. Dezember 2017)

Spiele derzeit CoD WW2


----------



## Fordtaurus (18. Dezember 2017)

Mütze-Glatze XD XD Und demnächst wieder DCUO denk ich mal... PC muss erst mal wieder zusammen geschräubt werden


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Dezember 2017)

Bin nun bei Kapitel 5 und 150h in Xenoblade Chronicles 2.

 

Und Morgen geht dann der Party Crash in ARMS los.


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2017)

Ok, dann lässt Du Dir mehr Zeit als ich. Ich bin in 166 Stunden durch die Hauptstory gerushed


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Dezember 2017)

Wenn das so weiter geht vergesse ich noch um was es überhaupt geht in der Story.


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2017)

Bin jetzt bei über 220 Stunden und habe noch diverse Nebenquests, Harmoniegespräche offen und zwei Klingen fehlen auch noch. Von den Klingenquests und diversen Bossen gar nicht zu reden.

 

Ich glaube alles vor Ende der Haupstory zu machen, ist nicht sinnvoll. Wann man die abschließt muss aber jeder selbst wissen. Ich wollte irgendwann dann wissen wie die Auflösung ist


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Januar 2018)

Town of Salem...

Bockt mega, auch wenn es natürlich kein Vergleich zum realen Spielerlebnis ist.


----------



## Tikume (2. Januar 2018)

Bei mir aktuell Tokyo Xanadu Ex+ auf der PS4 und Atelier Shallie auf der Vita.


----------



## Fordtaurus (2. Januar 2018)

Wieder DCUO  wenn nicht gerade Serverrestartfenster währe ........  (jaja ; wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht währ ...)


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Januar 2018)

Bei mir aktuell Tokyo Xanadu Ex+ auf der PS4 und Atelier Shallie auf der Vita.

 

Taugt Tokyo Xanadu? Ich hab's auf Steam auf der Wunschliste aus Neugier.


----------



## Tikume (2. Januar 2018)

Tokyo Xanadu Ex+ ist als hätten Trails und Ys Sex gehabt und dabei einen Persona Porno geschaut.

Die grundlegende Struktur ist Trails. Du hast deine 3 Nebenquests die Du machen kannst, aber nicht musst, es gibt ein System mit Orbs und Slots. In deiner Freizeit hast Du dann auch noch begrenzte Slots um Zeit mit anderen Charakteren zu verbringen.

Das Kampfsystem ist Action orientiert und erinnert stark an Ys.

Die Dungeons haben auch ein Bewertungssystem was zumindest einen Anreiz schafft sich dort zu verbessern. Bei den Gegnerarten bringt es auch Vorteile wenn man rausfindet wie man diese am besten angeht.

 

Story bin ich noch nicht durch, alles in allem ist es guter Falcom Stoff der schön zu konsumieren ist, aber nicht die Tiefe eines Trails erreicht.

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Januar 2018)

Tokyo Xanadu Ex+ ist als hätten Trails und Ys Sex gehabt und dabei einen Persona Porno geschaut.  
Sold!

 

Vielen Dank. Liest sich so als ob ich da bedenkenlos zuschlagen kann.


----------



## Tikume (2. Januar 2018)

Die heissen Quellen gibt es natürlich auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Januar 2018)

Die gibt es ja immer.

 

Nach etwas über 200h (hatte keinen Bock mehr zu warten) habe ich nun auch das Ende von Xenoblade Chronicles 2 gesehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2018)

Persona 5

 

Ich will dieses Spiel mögen, aber ich kann es einfach nicht. Mich frustriert das Kampfsystem total. Entweder bin ich zu dumm oder es ist einfach nichts für mich, wahrscheinlich ne Mischung aus beidem. Dabei ist die Story so interessant, der Soundtrack ne Bombe und der Artstyle einzigartig. Weiß nicht was ich machen soll, bin im ersten Castle und hab schon 12 Stunden. Ich kann mich einfach keine weitere 112 Stunden da durch quälen. Vielleicht stell ichs einfach auf mega einfach und laufe so durch. Im Prinzip will ich nur die nächste animierte Cutscene sehen.


----------



## Tikume (6. Januar 2018)

Öhm, das Persona Kampfsystem ist doch sehr klassisch O.o 

Wenn es dir einfach zu schwer ist, sehe ich nichts Schlimmes daran den Schwierigkeitsgrad runterzustellen.

 

Ansonsten klingt das ein wenig nach "Ich will lieber das Let's Play auf Youtube schauen"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2018)

War mir klar, dass das Kampfsystem klassisch ist. Leider war mein letztes Spiel mit Rundenkampf Pokemon Saphir oder sowas. Hätte ich früher wissen müssen, egal. Komme mir auch blöd vor wenn ichs jetzt auf Safe oder Easy durchspiele, dann hätte ich wirklich ein Let's Play gucken können (was ich mir in 100 Jahren nicht antun werde). Mir gefällt dieses Setting nicht, dass man durch trillionen Schlösser schleichen muss, und dann auch noch 100+ Stunden. Da spiele ich dann lieber was mit mehr Action. Höre mich jetzt wie ein casual an aber meine 1-2 Stunden pro Abend teile ich mir dann lieber anders auf.


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2018)

endlich wer, der tikume den todesstoß versetzt   da ich noch nie etwas mit den japano rpgs usw anfangen konnte zählt das nur als spam

btt: wow


----------



## Tikume (7. Januar 2018)

Dann wohl besser in Zukunft kein JRPG mehr anfassen ^^

 

Ob Casual oder nicht wäre mir wurst, aber wenn ein Spiel keinen Spaß macht dann macht es ja keinen Sinn es zu spielen.

 

 


 

 

btt: wow  
 

Immerhin nicht Eurotruck Simulator während Du Helene Fischer hörst.


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2018)

während Du Helene Fischer hörst. 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nackt auf meinem bett dagegen gerne ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Januar 2018)

Death Road to Canada, Okami und mich juckt es in den Fingern nach Stardew Valley.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Januar 2018)

Subnautica, Skyrim SE und AoE2 im Wechsel.


----------



## Tikume (18. Januar 2018)

*Life is strange: before the storm* habe ich durchgespielt und hat mir sehr gefallen.

Ansonsten *Wonderful Everyday Down the Rabbit-Hole*


----------



## Manowar (18. Januar 2018)

Wie schauts aus zu dem 1. Teil von Life is strange?

Besser/ schlechter?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Januar 2018)

Town of Salem, Aoe 2 und mittlerweile auch wieder League


----------



## Tikume (18. Januar 2018)

Wie schauts aus zu dem 1. Teil von Life is strange?

Besser/ schlechter?

 

Meine Meinung: Besser

Gibt auch Leute die den ersten Teil bevorzugen, habe aber bisher keinen gesehen der das Prequel schlecht fand.


----------



## Manowar (18. Januar 2018)

Danke 

 

Bei mir übrigens Hearthstone, Pubg, The Division

1 und 2 sind seit Ewigkeiten da. Das 3. ändert sich ab und zu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2018)

Slay the Spire. 

 

Ne Mischung aus Hearthstone (Arena) und nem Dungeon/Rogue-like System. Momentan im Early Access, kostet "nur" 15 &#8364;, dafür ist aber schon einiges drin. Macht aber süchtig, weil jeder Run unterschiedlich ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Januar 2018)

Nier: Automata durchgespielt.


----------



## Tikume (27. Januar 2018)

Na hoffentlich mehr als einmal ^^

Aber dank PR Hinweis schwer zu übersehen.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Januar 2018)

Bis einschließlich dem Bullethell-Dreck im Abspann.


----------



## Tikume (27. Januar 2018)

Wieso Dreck? Sag bloß Du hast das nicht im ersten Anlauf geschafft?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. Januar 2018)

mal wieder schön outlast am spielen. weiß nicht, bekomme bei solchen games verdammt gute laune.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Januar 2018)

Wieso Dreck? Sag bloß Du hast das nicht im ersten Anlauf geschafft? 

 

Ich werde mich nicht versuchen rauszureden. Ich war in dem Augenblick wirklich etwas Pommesgewürz.


----------



## Tikume (28. Januar 2018)

Heh. Auch wenn man es schaffen kann: Das Spiel will an der Stelle dass Du scheiterst. Ich persönlich fand es super.



Spoiler



Auch und gerade weil danach mein Spielstand weg war ^^

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Januar 2018)

Ich hab auch nen Screenshot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (28. Januar 2018)

Google Bildersuche: nier automata hentai


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (28. Januar 2018)

Das war nur ein Vorschlag. Ich habe nie daran gezweifelt, dass Du ein Virtuose der Kamerasteuerung bist, wenn man dich ausreichend motiviert.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Januar 2018)

Mein Fehler.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2018)

NieR Automata muss ich auch mal wieder durchspielen. Momentan spiele ich MHW und Dragonball FighterZ. Beides sehr sehr tolle Spiele, in denen ich noch sehr sehr schlecht bin.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Januar 2018)

MHW.

Als Bogenschütze, macht durch aus Laune. Aber die Reichweite ist so 1 Joke. Da kann ich ja weiter spucken.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Februar 2018)

Dragon Ball FighterZ &#9829;


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2018)

dragon ball ist immer geil! ich erinner mich noch an die half life mod damals..... omg was das abgefickte scheisse


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2018)

Neben FighterZ noch Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## Tikume (13. Februar 2018)

Kingdom Come mal kurz reingeschaut, wobei das kurz dann doch etwas länger war weil es dann schon echt nett war.

Man merkt schon am Anfang dass da noch ein paar Dinge nicht so passen. Sätze sind abgeschnitten, die Kamera in einer Cutscene schon mal sonstwo, manchmal passt die Abmischung nicht, auch einen unvertonten Satz hatte ich.

Performance auf der PS4 Pro hat für mich gepasst.

Auf lange Sicht werden mich wohl das Speicher und Kampfsystem ankeksen.

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2018)

Kingdom Come mal kurz reingeschaut, wobei das kurz dann doch etwas länger war weil es dann schon echt nett war.

Man merkt schon am Anfang dass da noch ein paar Dinge nicht so passen. Sätze sind abgeschnitten, die Kamera in einer Cutscene schon mal sonstwo, manchmal passt die Abmischung nicht, auch einen unvertonten Satz hatte ich.

Performance auf der PS4 Pro hat für mich gepasst.

Auf lange Sicht werden mich wohl das Speicher und Kampfsystem ankeksen.

 

 

Ich finde die Story überraschend gut. Brutal, an manchen Stellen durchaus witzig und macht wirklich Lust auf mehr. Performance ist ein Manko, das habe ich mir aber schon gedacht. Hatte es vor 3 oder 4 Jahren auf Kickstarter mit unterstützt und heute den Key bekommen. Hatte das Spiel fast komplett aus den Augen verloren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Februar 2018)

WoW, weil mich jemand gewisses hier getriggert hat.


----------



## york747 (24. Februar 2018)

Es gibt nichts besseres als ein guter Kaffee und CSGO


----------



## Tikume (24. Februar 2018)

Nachdem ich Tales of Vesperia abgeschlossen habe, habe ich mit Yakuza 0 angefangen.

Aber nebenher dann noch Sword Art Online Fatal Bullet und Bayonetta 2.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Februar 2018)

CS:GO

Keine Ahnung wieso, aber es macht mich momentan mega süchtig.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. März 2018)

Dragonball Fighter Z, bekomm zwar nix geschissen und alles ist mehr zufällig als gewollt, aber gestern mit Vegeta zufällig n Final Flash rausgehauen. Da war ich schon sehr glücklich. 
Die Musik während man kämpft ist auch echt gut.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. März 2018)

Star Allies durchgespielt.


----------



## Tikume (25. März 2018)

*A way out* - logischerweise im Coop.

Es ist nicht das anspruchsvollste Spiel, macht aber echt Laune. Vor allem würde mir kein Konkurrenz-Spiel einfallen das in die Kerbe schlägt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. März 2018)

A way out mit Shikari...


----------



## Aun (27. März 2018)

btw the darkness 2 gibts grad für umme im humblestore


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. März 2018)

Heute Nacht angefangen mit FC5. Oh ich bin so verliebt.

Die Natur ist wahnsinnig schön, dass konnte FC aber schon immer sehr gut. Das Gunplay is bisschen "flach", also es fühlt sich einfach nicht so wuchtig an. Die Granaten sind aber fantastisch! Auch die lebendige Spielwelt. Es gibt so viel zu entdecken.

Spiele auf normal momentan und gucke später ob man den Schwierigkeitsgrad hochstellen kann. Normal ist echt zu einfach. Und ich bin nich gut in Videospielen


----------



## Annovella (27. März 2018)

Jetzt gerade gar keines, aber seit ich mit WoW aufgehört habe (November letztes Jahr) habe ich diverse Spiele mal wieder neu gespielt oder gänzlich neu gekauft. Dark Souls 3 mehrfach durchgespielt, GTA IV gerade dabei, Tomb Raider 2013 mal wieder durchgespielt, Rise of the Tomb Raider gekauft. Crysis geholt(aber nur Warhead weil es so günstig war ), Half Life 2 Episode 1 und 2, Portal, Skyrim, Final Fantasy 7 (und komplett durchgezockt samt alle Weapons als Steam Rebuy!).

Sogar mal Diablo 3 die zweite Season insgesamt etwas gespielt und natürlich CSGO, dabei sogar mal nach Monaten mal wieder ein kleines Video gemacht. ^^ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga1soGtnHYs

 

Fun fact: Seit ich kein WoW mehr spiele habe ich mehr Geld ausgegeben als würde ich das WoW-Abo bezahlen. Weil ich irgendwo "Ersatz" gesucht habe. ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. März 2018)

Und du beefst dich mehr auf Facebook.


----------



## Annovella (27. März 2018)

Und du beefst dich mehr auf Facebook.

Meinst du mich? Ich bin so gut wie nie auf Facebook unterwegs, schreibe noch weniger dort und "beefen" schon gar nicht. Und was hat das überhaupt mit dem Thread zutun?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. März 2018)

Ich dachte das wäre dein Ersatz.  Ist auch ein gutes Hobby.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. März 2018)

Grad ziemlich am Subnautica suchten. Damals in der Early Access schon viel gespielt. Aber inzwischen ist es ja Final und hat 'n Storymodus. Eins der Spiele, was dich mit seiner Atmosphäre und (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) Tiefe ziemlich in den Bann ziehen kann. Vor allem, da es auch VR unterstützt. Aber auch ohne VR ist es einfach nur wow ... Kinnlade -> Boden.


----------



## Annovella (27. März 2018)

Ich dachte das wäre dein Ersatz.  Ist auch ein gutes Hobby.

Nene. Erst vor wenigen Stunden habe ich in einem anderen Thread geschrieben,was mich nervt. Und das schließt leider aus, dass ich mich stetig mit anderen auf Facebook unterhalte.


----------



## Aun (27. März 2018)

willst du mein freund sein? ^^
shakira und sozialverträglich find ich da nicht


----------



## Annovella (28. März 2018)

willst du mein freund sein? ^^
shakira und sozialverträglich find ich da nicht   

Wen meinst du jetzt? Bin ich Shakira?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. März 2018)

Ja aun boy, schreib halt ne pn und wir können daten. :>


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2018)

Jetzt gerade gar keines, aber seit ich mit WoW aufgehört habe (November letztes Jahr) habe ich diverse Spiele mal wieder neu gespielt oder gänzlich neu gekauft. Dark Souls 3 mehrfach durchgespielt, GTA IV gerade dabei, Tomb Raider 2013 mal wieder durchgespielt, Rise of the Tomb Raider gekauft. Crysis geholt(aber nur Warhead weil es so günstig war ), Half Life 2 Episode 1 und 2, Portal, Skyrim, Final Fantasy 7 (und komplett durchgezockt samt alle Weapons als Steam Rebuy!).

Sogar mal Diablo 3 die zweite Season insgesamt etwas gespielt und natürlich CSGO, dabei sogar mal nach Monaten mal wieder ein kleines Video gemacht. ^^ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga1soGtnHYs

 

Fun fact: Seit ich kein WoW mehr spiele habe ich mehr Geld ausgegeben als würde ich das WoW-Abo bezahlen. Weil ich irgendwo "Ersatz" gesucht habe. ^^

 

Das in dem Video bist du? Wir hältst du die Waffe immer auf perfekter Aimbox-Höhe für Headies?


----------



## Annovella (28. März 2018)

Das in dem Video bist du? Wir hältst du die Waffe immer auf perfekter Aimbox-Höhe für Headies?

Ja das bin ich. ^^ Außer eine Szene von "Shinchan", ist ein RL Kollege und der "Doenergamer" ist ein Kollege, den ich in CSGO kennen gelernt habe.

Naja ist jahrelanges Training. Nennt sich "Crosshairplacement" und ist wie man sieht sehr wichtig, um möglichst schnell Gegner abzuballern. ^^ Im Grunde ist das Ziel jeder Zeit auf Kopfhöhe herum zu laufen. Schön, dass es dir gefällt.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. März 2018)

Das in dem Video bist du? Wir hältst du die Waffe immer auf perfekter Aimbox-Höhe für Headies?

 

Ganz easy: Hax!


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2018)

Ganz easy: Hax!  

 

Früher hieß das mal "Du hast doch an" ;p

 

@Anovella: Schon. Es hat mich immer interessiert, wie man das am besten übt. CS habe ich damals (zum Unmut meiner Eltern wegen den Telefonrechnungen) von Beta 4 bis 1.6 gesuchtet. ^^

 

 

@Topic: FarCry 5 - heute Abend wieder. Vielleicht als Stream.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. März 2018)

Man kann das ganz gut mit Spays üben. Zumindest bei CS:S, da des ja effektiv nur freiwählbare Bilder waren.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. März 2018)

Ich wollte mit Sozi DBFZ spielen.


----------



## Annovella (28. März 2018)

Früher hieß das mal "Du hast doch an" ;p

 

@Anovella: Schon. Es hat mich immer interessiert, wie man das am besten übt. CS habe ich damals (zum Unmut meiner Eltern wegen den Telefonrechnungen) von Beta 4 bis 1.6 gesuchtet. ^^

Ohja.  Früher musste man immer schön den Timer im Auge behalten, schön pro Minute Gebühren zahlen. <.< Darum fast jedes Wochenende LANs gemacht. ^^

 

Ach zum Lernen gibt es mehrere wichtige Punkte. ^^
Geht erst einmal darum, sich immer im Klaren zu sein wie die Map aussieht, also wenn man z.B. um eine Ecke läuft, dass man weiß wie genau sich die Winkel verhalten die man vor sich hat. Dazu muss man dann lernen, auf welcher Höhe sich jeweils der gegnerische Kopf befindet. Mittlerweile gibt es dafür Workshopmaps auf Steam, die meist sowas wie "prefire training" oder so heißen:
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=808616352

Ich lerne das aber lieber, in dem ich auf leeren Maps oder auf Deathmatch herumlaufe. Bin kein Fan dieser Theorymaps. Was auch hilft ist das Video hier z.B., dort wird das noch einmal (auf english) erklärt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg4WKE0Fmdg

 

Vllt. bekommst ja auch mal wieder Lust auf CS.  Macht immer noch Spaß!


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2018)

Map Control ist natürlich klar, ich spiele ja nicht den ersten Shooter online.


----------



## Annovella (28. März 2018)

Map Control ist natürlich klar, ich spiele ja nicht den ersten Shooter online. 

Ja wir reden ja nicht über Mapcontrol (aus taktischer Sicht), sondern Mapknowledge. Crosshairplacement erreicht man durch möglichst gutes Mapknowledge + eben die Verinnerlichung der Kopfhöhe der Gegner.


----------



## Tikume (28. März 2018)

Yakuza 0 habe ich abgeschlossen und ist damit dann auch mein Einstieg in die Reihe. Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und ich werde mich da weiter durchgraben in Zukunft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Da mein Ni No Kuni 2 immer noch nicht da ist habe ich gleich mit Kiwami weitergemacht ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. März 2018)

Titanfall 2 Singleplayer.

 

Für mich eine der besten Storys die in einem Ego Shooter jemals erzählt wurden. Wirklich grandios.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. März 2018)

Ich wollte mit Sozi DBFZ spielen. 



Wenn du es auf der Playse spielst darste mir gerne den Hintern versohlen..


----------



## Schrottinator (28. März 2018)

Ich schau mal ob es Crossplay gibt.


----------



## Annovella (28. März 2018)

Aktuell gibt es im Steam wieder Angebote! Habe damals Tomb Raider 1-3 gespielt, aber nie die anderen Teile. Habe nun sämtliche Teile (1-9) für jeweils um die 95 Cent pro Spiel gekauft und zock das die nächsten Tage mal. ^^
Also wer auch mal wieder günstig an Steamspiele kommen möchte: Jetzt ist der richtige Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. März 2018)

Es gibt IMMER Angebote auf Steam.


----------



## Aun (28. März 2018)

das cities angebot hast du sack aber verschwiegen!


----------



## Annovella (29. März 2018)

Es gibt IMMER Angebote auf Steam.

Natürlich. Aber es gibt auch größere Sales (u.a. Steam summer sale usw.) wo meist mehr und tiefere Angebote existieren. Aktuell ist eben unter anderem Tomb Raider im Angebot. 

 

@Aun
Sorry.  Habe ich nicht drauf geachtet. Ist nicht auf meiner Wunschliste drauf (die ohnehin nicht sooo groß ist). ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (29. März 2018)

Im Steamsale abgestaubt und dann doch nichts davon gespielt \o/
 

Zitat von ZAM. So gehts mir auch ständig.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. März 2018)

Xenoblade Chronicles


----------



## Tikume (29. März 2018)

Xenoblade Chronicles

 

Gute Wahl


----------



## Schrottinator (29. März 2018)

Ich bin auch noch am ÜBerlegen ob ich für Chronicles X die Wii U Version holen soll oder auf ne Ankündigung für die Switch setzten soll.


----------



## Tikume (29. März 2018)

Da ich keine WiiU habe (und es eigentlich auch nicht vor habe) warte ich auf die Switch Version. Es würde aber auch im Emulator laufen.

Bei vorhandener WiiU - das Spiel bekommst Du für 15 EUR ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. März 2018)

Oh Gott kauf keine WiiU. Ich reue meine immer noch.


----------



## Tikume (30. März 2018)

Ein Kartenspiel für Kinder namens MesuKing (Yakuza Kiwami)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (31. März 2018)

Für Kinder nach der Pubertät mit Samenstau?!

 

btt: Mütze/Glatze auch bekannt als Vorhautjogging


----------



## Tikume (31. März 2018)

Das ganze basiert wohl auf *Mushiking: The King of Beetles *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mushiking:_The_King_of_Beetles

 

Auch wenn der Name das nicht vermuten lässt: Das Original scheint sich tatsächlich auf Insekten zu beschränken.

 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. März 2018)

Pokemon Alpha Saphir

 

Die haben Saphir ja komplett auf den Kopf gestellt. Gefällt mir. Schade, dass es nicht Blattgrün und Feuerrot fürn DS gibt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. April 2018)

God of War

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1cLi5gk4t4

 

mehr muss ich nicht sagen. 10/10


----------



## Tikume (21. April 2018)

Ich halte mit Yakuza 5 und Rouge of Love dagegen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FZEmOGtf3g


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. April 2018)

Sorry Tikume aber Heartbreak Mermaid ist besser. Da lass ich nicht mit mir diskutieren. 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7KnFE9FsBg


----------



## Tikume (21. April 2018)

*rollt Otometal my life an den Start*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smMLeJUfaPg


----------



## spectrumizer (21. April 2018)

Ihr habt Sorgen ...


----------



## Tikume (21. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. April 2018)

Ihr habt Sorgen ...  

 

wart mal ab, wenn die beiden sich streiten wer das bessere, größere waifu hat. oder wenn sie dir ihre waifukissen zeigen


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2018)

FarCry 5, Shadow of War und Assassin's Creed Syndicate mal angefangen.


----------



## Ogil (24. April 2018)

Momentan Yakuza Zero. Super Spiel und ich frage mich, warum ich die Reihe nicht längst mal gespielt habe. Bei vielen Spielen finde ich die Story entweder nervig, langweilig weil vorhersehbar oder sie schafft es einfach nicht mich einzuvernehmen. Hier bin ich irgendwie mitgerissen. Allerdings mag ich auch japanische Filme und verbringe einen grossen Teil meiner Freizeit mit so einem japanischen Brettspiel. Das ich bisher allerdings nicht gefunden habe - dafür aber Shogi als Minigame 

 

Bin auch schwer am überlegen, ob ich dann nicht auch erstmal Kiwami spiele statt direkt Yakuza 6.


----------



## Tikume (24. April 2018)

Bin auch schwer am überlegen, ob ich dann nicht auch erstmal Kiwami spiele statt direkt Yakuza 6.

 

Man merkt Kiwami schon an, dass es ein Remake ist. 0 fand ich besser.

Kiwami führt halt z.B. Haruka ein, Nishikiyama ist wichtig, Majima ist der "aktuelle" Majima.

Das könnte man dann aber auch über andere Spiele sagen. 4 führt ja z.B. Akiyama und Saejima ein die dann auch im 6er auftauchen.

 

Aber musst Du echt selbst wissen. Spoiler wegen Plot-Twists finde ich nicht so relevant. Das ist teilweise eh so überzogen dass einem nix mehr überrascht.

Verrat hier, Verrat der. Der eine stirbt, dann aber doch nicht, etc. Da kann man einfach Spaß am aktuellen Spiel haben.

 

Ich hatte halt 0, Kiwami und 4 gespielt und war (und bin) mitten in Yakuza 5 als 6 rauskam. Ich mache 5 fertig und gehe dann zu 6 über.

 

Yakuza 3 ist heute angekommen. Ob ich das hinterherjage oder mir für nach Kiwami 2 aufhebe das ja im August schon kommt schaue ich mal.

 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (27. April 2018)

*Yakuza 6*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2018)

Tikume hat es doch echt geschafft, dass ich mich nach einer PS4 sehne.


----------



## cloneW (30. April 2018)

Bin ich der Einzige, der Tetris spielt?


----------



## Tikume (30. April 2018)

Bin ich der Einzige, der Tetris spielt? 

 

Puyo Puyo Tetris ist in Yakuza 6 enthalten


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2018)

Bin ich der Einzige, der Tetris spielt? 


Nö. Auf dem Handy bei Keramik-Sitzungen.


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2018)

zam bitte auf station 00!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Mai 2018)

God of War durchgespielt

 

Eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten. Perfekt in fast jeder Hinsicht. Grafik, Sound, Gameplay, Schwierigkeit, Story, Charaktere. Ein Meisterwerk. Schade, dass keine DLCs geplant sind, denn in dieser God of War-Welt möchte ich noch viel mehr sehen. Von mir aus auch andere Mythologien, sehr gerne aber auch weiterhin die nordische Mythologie. Wer ne PS4 hat muss sich das zulegen. Pflichtkauf.


----------



## Tikume (5. Mai 2018)

Werde ich mir irgendwann auch mal anschauen. Aktuell habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass es zwar ein gutes Spiel ist, aber irgendwie einen unbegründeten Bonus Hype erfährt..

Aber wie geschrieben - selbst gespielt habe ich es nicht. Möglich dass ich wenn es mal soweit ist mich dem Hype noch anschließe.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2018)

Der Hype ist in gewisser Weise aber auch gerechtfertigt. Wie viele Spielereihen schaffen es sich so komplett neu zu erfinden? Man kann das Spiel sicher auch kritisieren. Die Story ist jetzt nicht megakreativ und dir werden oft viele HIndernisse in den Weg gelegt um zum Ziel zu kommen. "Hey, du musst durch die Tür. Dafür brauchst du aber diesen Schlüssel, der ist in A. Um zu diesen Schlüssel zu kommen, musst du aber den Test in Ort X Y und Z erledigen..." Solche Situationen gibt es einige. Da das Gameplay und das Kampfsystem so viel Spaß macht fand ich jetzt nicht so dramatisch. Aber ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass anders sehen. Da du aber JRPGs spielst sollte das kein Problem sein.

 

Es ist schon ein sehr gutes Spiel. Mag sein, dass ich noch ein wenig gehyped bin nach dem Ende, aber ich war jetzt auch nicht der größte GoW Fan der Welt. Jetzt bin ich auf jeden Fall sehr interessiert an einen 2ten Teil.

 

Mein nächstes Langzeitprojekt wird wohl Yakuza 0 sein, ohne Sidequests.


----------



## Tikume (5. Mai 2018)

Wie viele Spielereihen schaffen es sich so komplett neu zu erfinden?

 

Da muss ich z.B. an Tomb Raider denken was ja auch ein gutes Spiel ist und rebootet wurde, aber gefühlt nicht derartig gehyped wurde. Wie schon geschrieben: Selbst gespielt habe ich das nicht.

Ist ja im Prinzip auch wurscht, aus irgendeinem Grund sind ja viele Leute sehr begeistert und wenn ich es irgendwann mal gespielt habe werde ich vielleicht nochmal eine fundierte Meinung abgeben


----------



## Tikume (8. Mai 2018)

Aktuell ein wenig durcheinander.

 

Radiant Historia

Ni No Kuni 2

Assassins Creed Origins

Shuyan Saga

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xwindix (1. August 2018)

Ich spiekle dieses hier 

[SIZE=10.5pt]Durch Werbung schauen und Quiz spielen Gutscheine für Media Markt, Rossmann, Amazone oder PayPal Guthaben erspielen. Einfach auf den Link klicken. App downloaden und kostenlos Registrieren. Werde Teil meiner Smiles-Crew und erspiele Dir Amazon Gutscheine, PayPal Guthaben, PS4, usw &#8230;![/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=10.5pt]https://m.***/web/share/branch?_branch_match_id=494701739072475304[/SIZE]


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2018)

Yakuza Kiwami 2

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. September 2018)

antwort a.)


----------



## Tikume (3. September 2018)

Du musst den richtigen Satz zusammenbauen, sprich bei jedem der 3 Satzteile hast Du 3 mögliche Schnipsel aus denen du wählst. Und Du solltest dich natürlich nicht zu sehr ablenken lassen


----------



## Fordtaurus (19. September 2018)

Wieder "Path of Exile" installiert und oooh Wunder, habe sogar noch meine Necrohexe auf dem Account.

War Lvl 64, jetzt 68 aber 10% Erfahrung beim Sterben zu verlieren ist schon echt hart. 

Für mich ist PoE wie ein D3 sein sollte, dann hätte ich evtl. Blizzard beglückt... Nu sinds halt die Piepl von GrindingGearGames


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Oktober 2018)

PoE sollte ich auch mal wieder spielen. Ein bisschen juckt es schon.

 

Spiele gerade Mega Man 11 und MTG Arena.

Arena braucht dringend Freundeslisten und die Möglichkeit private Matches zu spielen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Oktober 2018)

Ebenfalls Arena. Macht ordentlich Spaß.

 

Auch wenn die digitalen Booster teurer sind als die echten


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2018)

Ich schwenke momentan die Mainstream-Flagge.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Oktober 2018)

was des?


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2018)

Assassin's Creed Odyssey


----------



## Dackel93 (17. Oktober 2018)

lol


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Oktober 2018)

Soulcalibur 6


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Oktober 2018)

Aktuell MTG Arena. Hab da endlich mein Dimir Control Deck fast komplett fertig. Das macht einfach nur Spaß.

Ansonsten noch Spiderman. Bestes Ps4 Spiel seit langem.


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2018)

Ab heute geht es dann wohl in die Endphase des wilden Westens.


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ab heute geht es dann wohl in die Endphase des wilden Westens.


 

Ich hasse Rockstar für Red Dead Redemption 2.

 

5 Stunden gespielt und 75% davon war "Hey how ya doin?" - "Aight - see ya around", Kaffee trinken und Domino spielen.

 

Achja und nicht zu vergessen die verdammte Bärenmütze. Sie sieht so verdammt lächerlich aus aber ich bring es nicht übers Herz das Ding wieder abzulegen. Versaut mir jede Cutscene.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Oktober 2018)

Ist mir komplett egal. ^^


----------



## MikolajPL (27. Oktober 2018)

Ich hasse Rockstar für Red Dead Redemption 2.
5 Stunden gespielt und 75% davon war "Hey how ya doin?" - "Aight - see ya around", Kaffee trinken und Domino spielen.

Entschleunigung ...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. November 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal wieder Gemtd rausgekrammt.


----------

